# *** Post pics your latest CL purchases here! ***



## JetSetGo!

New CLs? New-to-you CLs? Let's see 'em!

Oh, and don't forget to post your shoes in our reference library, too!


Previous thread for reference

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-whatcha-got-post-your-latest-cl-599900.html


----------



## calisurf

Thanks JetSetGo!

I've been a bit behind - and I had my first CL bender!  

Maleva






EB Rolando





Purple Simples





UV Jems





Une Plume


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> Thanks JetSetGo!
> 
> I've been a bit behind - and I had my first CL bender!
> 
> Maleva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UV Jems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une Plume


 I love it!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

awesome purchases!


----------



## regeens

*Cali*, I can't seem to see the photos.

*ceseeber, indy, batty, Klassic, Chloe speaks, dezynerbag, calisurf, crystalhowlett, louboutinerd, ct462 & dukeprincess*: Thanks for sharing my Blue Jean joy!


----------



## ct462

me neither, but they are featured on her collection thread regreens!


----------



## aoqtpi

cali, I saw these in your Liberation Army thread, and they're all TDF!


----------



## calisurf

^^ thanks all!  Sorry it's not working!


----------



## dc419

my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
The New Declic 120MM


----------



## aoqtpi

dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM



Amazing photos! And beautiful shoes!


----------



## dc419

Thanks aoqtpi


----------



## Flip88

dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM




he has taste - gorgeous


----------



## ikaesmallz

Love declics *dc*! Congrats, what a sweet BF!


----------



## archygirl

Found these suede booties at Duet in Livingston. $285. Not sure of the style name...can anyone assist? They are majorly comfortable, more so than my Lastic ones...


----------



## Cityfashionista

dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> archygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found these suede booties at Duet in Livingston. $285. Not sure of the style name...can anyone assist? They are majorly comfortable, more so than my Lastic ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC those are TDF
> 
> Beautiful booties. Sorry IDK the name
> 
> both pairs though.
Click to expand...


----------



## kett

Love the declics, your BF has fantastic taste

Sorry archy, don't know the name, but they are very nice - especially the price! - congrats.


----------



## bambolina

*calisurf*, amazing haul! Congrats!

*dc419*, the Declic is one of my fave style ever! Congrats, they're beautiful!

*archy*, awesome booties! Love them!


So last week I bought me some Jems, and now this week I got something which is at the total opposite of those... 
My first ever Louboutin flats, Rosella Suede in black and pewter.


----------



## ct462

dc, beautiful shoes and what photography skills!!!
archy, hmm, those do look comfy!


----------



## missgiannina

dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM



beautiful pics and shoes! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

archygirl said:


> Found these suede booties at Duet in Livingston. $285. Not sure of the style name...can anyone assist? They are majorly comfortable, more so than my Lastic ones...



what a great find? livingston NJ?


----------



## stilly

*dc* - Love the new declics!!! Congrats!!!

Saks delivered a new pair of CLs to me this morning.

Black Kid Sexy 100 peep toes

I don't totally love them since I usually only buy CLs with 120+ heels.
I'm thinking about a return but they do fit perfectly and they're very comfortable.


----------



## missgiannina

bambolina said:


> *calisurf*, amazing haul! Congrats!
> 
> *dc419*, the Declic is one of my fave style ever! Congrats, they're beautiful!
> 
> *archy*, awesome booties! Love them!
> 
> 
> So last week I bought me some Jems, and now this week I got something which is at the total opposite of those...
> My first ever Louboutin flats, Rosella Suede in black and pewter.



these are gorg!! congrats


----------



## rdgldy

*bambolina*, the flats are just adorable.  I love them with your lacy leggings.


----------



## cts900

*stilly*: I think the gorgeous and sexy vamp more than makes up for the lower heel height.  I love them on you!

*bambolina*: I am a HUGE rosella fan and adore them in that colorway.  Congrats!

*archy*: Gorgeous color on those babies. 

*dc*: They are truly lovely. 

*cali*: I cannot see them here but I know from your thread how amazing they are! Congrats, dear. 

*regeens*: Love, love, love, love, love....LOVE!


----------



## phiphi

*cali* - now that's a bender! congrats! 
*dc419* what a great gift from dbf!
*archy* - great booties. maybe the belle?
*bambolina* the flats are adorable on you!
*stilly* i like em lots! a great silhouette on you.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*cali* - can't see your pics but I did see them in your collection thread - so gorgeous!
*dc419* -  Love the Declics!  They are such a classic!
*archy* - Love the color!  The brown suede is so yummy!
*bambolina* - the flats are super cute!  You are convincing me I need a pair of CL flats!
*stilly* - Keep them!  They are so beautiful!  I was wondering how those would look on.


----------



## crystalhowlett

stilly said:


> *dc* - Love the new declics!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Saks delivered a new pair of CLs to me this morning.
> 
> Black Kid Sexy 100 peep toes
> 
> I don't totally love them since I usually only buy CLs with 120+ heels.
> I'm thinking about a return but they do fit perfectly and they're very comfortable.


 
They look great on you!!
 sale? or just a buy? i would like a simple pair just like them.


----------



## kett

bambolina - They look so cute and so comfy. I really like the color.

stilly - they look fantastic on you, they are a perfect daily shoe. Keep em!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cali: I know from your thread that your new additions are all gorgeous.
DC: Beautiful Declics.
Archy: Love the booties.
Stilly: The Sexy is very sexy on you.
Bambolina: The flats are so cute. I love that colorway.


----------



## FlipDiver

Sorry for the lack of individual comments.  You all made beautiful purchases!


----------



## stilly

*cts, phi, LouboutinNerd, crystal, kett *& *Batty*...Thx for all the great comments!!!

I paid full price for them at Sak's but they're so comfortable I might just keep them.
I do love the low cut.


----------



## aoqtpi

archy, congrats on those booties and their great price!
bambolina, I don't normally like flats but those are so cute!
stilly, I normally say return 'em if you don't love 'em, but if they're super comfortable I'd say keep 'em!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> *dc* - Love the new declics!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Saks delivered a new pair of CLs to me this morning.
> 
> Black Kid Sexy 100 peep toes
> 
> I don't totally love them since I usually only buy CLs with 120+ heels.
> I'm thinking about a return but they do fit perfectly and they're very comfortable.


Stilly, are you crazy to return them??
They are simply TDF!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dc- *looovve the declics!!!

*archy- *very cute!!!

*bambolina- *the flats are great and very comfy! 

*stilly- *they are gorgeous! sexy and comfortable! keep!!!!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi Ladies,

Some pics of my Christmas gift.I had very difficulties to have them. I took time this Sunday to take some pics.
I love them because they are very comfy.


----------



## ROXANE2007

With the mark of the socks they is so much sexier :weird:


----------



## aoqtpi

Roxane, those are AMAZING! As are your legs. Congrats on finally finding those!


----------



## jeshika

*Roxane*, you got them!!!! they look FABULOUS on you! CONGRATS!!! 

The leather looks so luscious!!!!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Finally getting around to posting my CL purchases! First are the black patent Pigalle 100s and then the Bikkis that I scored on sale for 40% off!


----------



## missgiannina

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Some pics of my Christmas gift.I had very difficulties to have them. I took time this Sunday to take some pics.
> I love them because they are very comfy.



They look beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Finally getting around to posting my CL purchases! First are the black patent Pigalle 100s and then the Bikkis that I scored on sale for 40% off!



great find! they look good! congrats


----------



## FlipDiver

ROXANE2007 said:


> With the mark of the socks they is so much sexier :weird:



Lol!  They look hot on you, sock marks and all!


----------



## bling*lover

*Roxane:* Congrats they are gorgeous as are your legs, and they look fab on you!
*Mrs:* Congrats on both, theres nothing sexier than black patent piggies, and the bikki's look great on you aswell!


----------



## Stacy31

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Finally getting around to posting my CL purchases! First are the black patent Pigalle 100s and then the Bikkis that I scored on sale for 40% off!


 

Those are gorgeous--they remind me of the lulys


----------



## cts900

*MrsTeacherMrCop*: Gorgeous!

*ROXANE*: For me, this is the perfect shoe and it looks perfect on you.  Bravo.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I got some UHGs!!!!




...... for my Barbie! 




My bestfriend sent them to me as a late bday/xmas pressie.. she's been away on her honeymoon so it's a little late!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Roxane2007:

Those are SUPER Hot! I love those!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

These are my very first Christian Louboutin I purchased! I absolutely I adore these.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats everyone on your fabulous gorgeous buys


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new additions!


----------



## 9distelle

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Some pics of my Christmas gift.I had very difficulties to have them. I took time this Sunday to take some pics.
> I love them because they are very comfy.


...Absolutely   Congrats!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Men's Superball Flat. 43.5

Style runs small ordered half size up. Fits perfect!


----------



## ct462

roxane, what a gorgeous pair! sorry about your difficulties but all is well that ends well.
MrsTeacher, aren't sales great? Congrats on your scores!
lisa, LOL! if you can't get ur UHGs, get them for your barbie!!
lavender, congrats to the start of a new addiction!
jonathan, those are fabulous! modeling photos to come?


----------



## Jönathan

ct462 said:


> roxane, what a gorgeous pair! sorry about your difficulties but all is well that ends well.
> MrsTeacher, aren't sales great? Congrats on your scores!
> lisa, LOL! if you can't get ur UHGs, get them for your barbie!!
> lavender, congrats to the start of a new addiction!
> jonathan, those are fabulous! modeling photos to come?



Sure, They just arrived today. I will post modeling pics soon!


----------



## cts900

*lisa*: I am so envious! I want!
*lavender*: Great choice and welcome to the addiction!
*Jönathan*: OMG! I truly love those.  Cannot wait for modeling pics.  Fabulous!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* Thank you so much!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Thank you very much all ladies
Your compliments are very sweet and please very to me.


----------



## peachy pink

*ROXANE2007* I fell for your shoes. Loooove them so much! The black/red combo is always perfect... and they are just so cute.


----------



## aoqtpi

MrsTeacher, great new purchases! And  for sales!
lisa, OMG! Amazing!
Lavender, great firsts!
Jonathan, wow, I've never seen that style before! Great find!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

missgiannina, bling, stacy, adctd, cts, batty, ct462, aoqtpi

jonathan, lavendar, roxane and lisa: congrats on your (and Barbie's!) new additions! Wear them in good health!


----------



## bling*lover

*Jonathan:* I love them, they are so funky, looking forward to modelling pics. Congrats!


----------



## Weirdlo23

I went to Franklin Mills Mall outlets today in Philly. I was having such a bad day, but I went into Saks 5th outlets and came out with this. I only paid 229.00!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

^What a steal!!!  Congrats *Weirdlo23!*


----------



## iimewii

*Weirdlo23*-Awesome Deal!!!


----------



## iimewii

*Jönathan*- WOW!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks ladies!! I'd kill for a pair of anemones!! 
At least my Barbie's got a pair now.. hehehe


----------



## Weirdlo23

Thanks girls! I told a few friends about my purchase and they told me that saks off 5th sell fake stuff? Should I get this authenticated?


----------



## jenayb

Weirdlo23 said:


> Thanks girls! I told a few friends about my purchase and they told me that saks off 5th sell fake stuff? Should I get this authenticated?





They are completely wrong. Enjoy your new shoes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thanks to all your lovely comments!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jonathan, I love those!
Weirdlo, congrats!


----------



## needloub

*Weirdlo* - What a steal!  Are they comfy?
*Jonathan* - What a fun and funky pair!  I would love to see some modeling shots and to see what kind of outfit you would wear!
*dc419* - Love your nude declics!  What a great DB you have!
*Archy* - Love your booties!  I have been dying for a pair of booties for some time now...
*Bambolina* - What a cute pair of flats!
*Stilly* - Such a nice pair of peep-toes!
*Roxane* - Just amazing!
*MrsTeacher* - I sooo need a pair of Pigalles!  So gorgeous!
*Lavender* - Beautiful classic pair!

I was actually lusting after this pair for some time on the 'bay and I decided to give myself a late b-day present


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Gorgeous *NL*, are they a chocolate brown IRL?


----------



## Jönathan

*ct462,
cts,
aoqtpi
bling*lover,
iimewii, 
Batty, 
needloub,*

Thank you all for the wonderful comments!


----------



## needloub

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Gorgeous *NL*, are they a chocolate brown IRL?



Thanks!  Oh yes, they are dark chocolate...LOL!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jonathan*!!! LOVE those!!! I have been trying to persuade my bf to purchase a pair of mens Louboutins...I failed lol

I wanted the women's version of those (lady peeps I beleive). GREAT PAIR!!! Congrats!!!

*needloub*-Awesome!!!I love all the different colors those came in!!!Happy Bday!! Congrats!

*Weirdlo*-wow!! congrats! what a great price!! I don't know anything about the Saks outlets (shouldn't Saks outlets be authentic like the store???)but if you are concerned about their authenticity post them in the authentication thread here!! 

*Lavender*-perfect choice for your first pair!!! They are stunning!!!Congrats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additions y'all!


----------



## iimewii

*needloub*-Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are so yummy, Needloub!


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a_girl19, *Aww, Thanks!!

You should keep on your bf. My wife introduced me to the world of Christian Louboutin shoes about four years ago. I was actually excited to see the men's versions of CL's, but I'm probably not the average guy though considering that my personal shoe collection rivals that of my wife's. 









l.a_girl19 said:


> *Jonathan*!!! LOVE those!!! I have been trying to persuade my bf to purchase a pair of mens Louboutins...I failed lol
> 
> I wanted the women's version of those (lady peeps I beleive). GREAT PAIR!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> *needloub*-Awesome!!!I love all the different colors those came in!!!Happy Bday!! Congrats!
> 
> *Weirdlo*-wow!! congrats! what a great price!! I don't know anything about the Saks outlets (shouldn't Saks outlets be authentic like the store???)but if you are concerned about their authenticity post them in the authentication thread here!!
> 
> *Lavender*-perfect choice for your first pair!!! They are stunning!!!Congrats!


----------



## phiphi

*lavender* - congrats on such a beautiful classic!
*jonathan*!! how are you? love the superball flats! 
*weirdlo* - great score!
*needloub* - so pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love that, Jonathan! My DH is the opposite.


----------



## Jönathan

*Hi phi,* 

I'm doing great thanks! 
*
Batty,* thanks you're a sweetheart.


----------



## Ilgin

Black patent Pigalle flats- sale score!


----------



## Jönathan

*Ilgin, *Cute flats! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Ilgin

Jönathan;17671146 said:
			
		

> *Ilgin, *Cute flats! Congrats on the new addition!


 
Thank you! Your Superballs are fantastic!!


----------



## needloub

Thanks *lagirl*!  I am so lusting over the black suede with dark red embroidery!

Thanks *MissElizabeth*, *Iime*, *Batty*, *Phi*! 

*Ilgin*, your flats are super cute!


----------



## jenayb

Ilgin said:


> Black patent Pigalle flats- sale score!


 
DANG! I love these! Where did you score them!? 

I am slowly becoming obsessed with Pigalle flats...


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *Lavender, Jonathan, Weirdlo, Archy, Ilgin, Roxane, Stilly, cd, Bambolina, Calisurf*!!!! Awesome pairs from everyone!  WOW!

*Archy*, I think they may be the Goya plain bootie??? Not absolutely sure though.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*roxane- *they are beautiful!!!

*MrsTeacher- *wow two fab pairs!!!

*lisa- *congrats to you and to Barbie! 

*lavender- *congrats on your first pair!!!

*jonathan- *those are sooooo fab!!!

*weirdlo- *so sorry you had a bad day, but what a great buy!!

*needloub- *congrats on finding such a lovely pair! 

*ilgin- *wow love them!


----------



## Ilgin

jenaywins said:


> DANG! I love these! *Where did you score them!?*
> 
> I am slowly becoming obsessed with Pigalle flats...


BEYMEN. 50% off!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Beautiful shoes *Roxane*

*mrsTeacherMrCop *I love your shoes especially the Bikkis

*Lisa* that Barbie has some TDF shoes

*Lavender* congrats on your 1st pair. I'm sure it won't be your last.

*Jonathan* Awesome! Congrats
*Wierdlo* Congrats! I never find anything at that Off 5th! You're my shoe twin. I scored a pair of those for a really awesome price from the Barneys outlet!

*Needloub* Congrats! Great shoes!
*
IIgin* cute flats!


----------



## jenayb

Ilgin said:


> BEYMEN. 50% off!!



Niceeeee!


----------



## aoqtpi

Weirdlo, isn't it amazing how shoes can totally change your mood? I was feeling pretty down a while back but I bought something new; hopefully they'll cheer me up immensely once the arrive! I can't tell; are those a wedge? Love them! And what a great price!
need, great present for yourself! Congrats and Happy Birthday!
llgin, great sale find!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

thanks everyone for the compliments and congrats to everyone on their fab additions! Now all I need is for it to stop snowing so I can actually wear them out!


----------



## ceseeber

i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

ceseeber said:


> i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!



Whoa! Red patent!  I have them in black leather w/silver studs, but yours are


----------



## mal

ceseeber said:


> i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!


 O.M.G!


----------



## SassySarah

ceseeber said:


> i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!



OMG absolutely amazing!


----------



## kett

Ilgin - they are so cute! Nice snag.

ceseeber - love the patent, they are so much fun!


----------



## ct462

ceseeber... I love that pop of color! Show it off girl!!


----------



## calisurf

I am totally in love with these!!!

Lady Peep Framboise, TTS


----------



## Dessye

Wow, ceseeber!! I didn't know Egoutina came in red!! 

They are HOT!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

That dress!!! That figure!!! Those shoes!!!!! 

Yay, shoe twin!!! I haven't posted pics of mine yet but maybe I won't because I don't want to steal your thunder 

Ps WHERE did you get that dress???



calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS


----------



## ct462

OMG CALI  you are smokin!!! 
*note to self: must work out intensely to achieve cali's figure


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Dezy*, *City*, *Aoqtpi*! 

*Ceseeber* - Post them everywhere...they are red hot 

*Cali* - That color is TDF!  Love them!


----------



## calisurf

Dessye said:


> That dress!!! That figure!!! Those shoes!!!!!
> 
> Yay, shoe twin!!! I haven't posted pics of mine yet but maybe I won't because I don't want to steal your thunder
> 
> Ps WHERE did you get that dress???



Post!  Post!!!  Dress by Herve, 60% off at SCP right now (XS, S left as of Sunday) ...   



ct462 said:


> OMG CALI  you are smokin!!!
> *note to self: must work out intensely to achieve cali's figure



Shoes are very motivating for me!!!


----------



## calisurf

ceseeber said:


> i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!



Yay ceseeber - those are so unique and the color is !!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*llgin*: Very beautiful Piggy flats!
Hot dog, *C!* I've been waiting to see those beauties modeled. They look fantastic!
*Cali*: Very sexy shoes on a sexy lady.


----------



## cts900

*cali*: Wow. Perfect. And I mean _all of it_.  Perfect. 

*ceseeber*: Those are bada$$. I understand your enthusiasm!

*Ilgin*: I am a huge flats person and love those. Congrats. 

*needloub*: Those are lovely. 

*Weirdlo*: What a deal! Congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

Ilgin said:


> Black patent Pigalle flats- sale score!



Cute flats and you got them on sale too! Congrats! They'll go with everything!



ceseeber said:


> i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!



Those are so fierce!



calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS




I'm so in love with the colour and they look amazing on you!


----------



## bling*lover

*ceseeber:* Congrats they are amazing in red patent, they remind me of candy apples!
*Cali:* STUNNING, I love lady peeps and the framboise color is so gorgeous and shiny congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*roxanne:* LOVE the MBP 120's on you! COngrats!

*stilly:* Congrats they are great on you!

*bambolina:* LOve the flats!!! 

*dc419: *The nude declics are amazing!

*archy:* Great steal! Love the suede! 

*lisa*: Love the barbie pack!

*jonathan:* LOVE them!!!!! They are so unique! COngrats! 

*cali:* OH boy those framboise peeps are killing me! So hot!

*Ceseeber:* Love the red patent egoutina's!!! So Fierce! 

*Ilgin: COngrats on the flats!!!!! Love em! *

*Weirdlo:* What a steal! Congrats! 

*Lavenderduckiez:* COngrats on your first pair!!! 

*needloub*: They are gorgeous!

*mrsteacher:* Love them both congrats!!!

I didnt check the other thread (old one) so im sorry if i missed anyone


----------



## aoqtpi

ces, great boots! Didn't know they came in such an amazing red!
cali, OMG I DIE for that colour!


----------



## chloe speaks

Ilgin - The Pigalle flats are terrific!



ceseeber said:


> i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!


 
OMG - cannot believe how wowowcool those are in red!!


calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS


 
Cali- you burned a hole in my screen w/ those framboise LP and Herve dress. Amazing girl!


----------



## Jönathan

*Cali,* Those Lady Peeps are beautiful. They look stunning on you. Both outfits are amazing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS




*Calisurf*,  congrats !! they are lovely !!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My new Pigalle Spikes :


----------



## rdgldy

pigalle spikes


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Roxane* - Gorgeous! I love the MBP!  
*MrsTeacher* - Congrats on your sale haul!  I love both pairs!
*lisalovesshoes* - Super cute! Congrats on your Barbie UHG! 
*Lavenderduckiez* - Congrats on your first pair and welcome to the addiction!
*Jonathan* - LOVE the superballs!  The color combo is fabulous!
*Weirdlo* - Wow!  What a steal, congrats!
*needloub* - The samiras are gorgeous!  We are shoe cousins on them.  Love that color combo!
*llgin* - Ooooh, the pigalle flats are so beautiful!  They are growing on me so much!
*ceseeber* -  The red patent is HOT!!!!  What an incredible find!
*calisurf *- Wow!  That was fast - they are just as gorgeous as I thought they would be!  I totally love them.    BTW - Love the dress you are in as well - I think I may have to head back to that HL boutique!!
*CRISPEDROSA* - Congrats!  The pigalle spikes are just beautiful!


----------



## jeshika

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My new Pigalle Spikes :


LOVE THESE! Where did you get these babies?


----------



## CelticLuv

*Cali*, those Lady Peeps are AMAZING!!!! I'm thinking about the Nude Patent. How is the comfort level, how easy are they to walk/stand in?
You look gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## needloub

*Clothingguru* - Thanks so much!

*Crispedrosa* - Love your Pigalle spikes!!

*Louboutin* - Thanks shoe cousin!  What color combo do you have?  I love the black suede with dark red embroidery!


----------



## calisurf

*needloub* - the color is soooo incredible - thank you!!!

*BattyBugs* -  it's amazing how a pair of shoes can make you feel!

*cts900* -  jem shoes!!!   ya!

*hazeltt*: thanks!

*bling*lover*: soooo shiny!  thanks!

*clothingguru*: we are shoe/dress cousins!  

*aoqtpi*: I was literally jumping up and down when I saw the color!

*chloe speaks* so sweet - ty   the black ones put me over the top and I had to have them in another pair - so bad!

*Jonathan*: thanks J!  Do we get modeling pics of your new kicks?  They are super!

*CRISPEDROSA*: thank you   love, love, love the pigalle spikes!!!

*LouboutinNerd*: it was amazingly fast!  No I can't go back to HL!!! - I managed to get out of the boutique w/o spending anything and the HL store killed me!  But I was secretly hoping that dress was going to be on sale! 

*CelticLuv*: I love the LPs, the height/shape is the most sexiest shoe I think he has made yet.  As for comfort level, I find them surprisingly comfortable - not VP comfortable - but I could definitely do a party - I think the nude will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## ROXANE2007

calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS



they are really splendid, congrats


----------



## calisurf

^ thank you


----------



## Weirdlo23

*BattyBugs, L.a_girl19, Misselizabeth22, phiphi, Dessye, Cts900, Clothingguru, LouboutinNerd*!!!!

*Jenaywins: *Thank you, I feel so much better now!! 

*Needloub:* They feel very comfy but I'm still learning how to walk in higher heels, it's a challenge but it's going to be fun! I love your shoes, the color is amazing and happy belated birthday!

*Jonathan:* Great shoes! 

*llign:* I need a pair of flats, very cute! 

*Dezynrbaglaydee:* What bad day? lol, I don't even remember anymore. 

*Cityfashionista:* Yay! Shoe twin!! 

*Aoqtpi:* It's an amazing thing how shoes can changed your mood, thank you hun!

*Ceseebar:* I love that pop of red, awesome! 

*Calisurf:* Love the shoes and gorgeous pictures! 

*Crispedrosa:* Oh My! I need some spikes in my life, I love it! 

Whew! I hope I got everyone! Thanks again ladies and great additions everyone.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

I'm new to TPF, so thank you all for letting me share my latest purchase 

My Vicky 100 Jean/Rope which I can't wait to wear in the summer and my Gres's Mule 100 in Fushia!


----------



## rdgldy

Beautiful, *LeBleu Saphir.*  The denim wedges are so cute.


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Thank you rdgldy! My DH thinks its cute too and he rarely comments on my shoes apart from lots of head shaking!!!  He never understood why one who need so many pairs of shoes!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LeBleu Saphir said:


> I'm new to TPF, so thank you all for letting me share my latest purchase
> 
> My Vicky 100 Jean/Rope which I can't wait to wear in the summer and my Gres's Mule 100 in Fushia!


 
*LeBleu Saphir*, WELCOME! Woohooo!! Congrats on those purchases!!! Very beautiful!


----------



## l.a_girl19

calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS


 
Those are sooo beautiful!! Congrats *calisurf*!!! I want them !!! lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Crispedrosa*-WOW!


----------



## aoqtpi

crisped those look amazing!
LeBleu, great purchases and welcome to tPF!


----------



## jenayb

How about a little something that seems daunting but is surprisingly easy to walk in? 



My last purchase of 2011 for a while - I'm going to be good. These are AMAZING...






Maggie 160mm





*K* - thank you so very much.


----------



## FlipDiver

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My new Pigalle Spikes :



I love those!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> How about a little something that seems daunting but is surprisingly easy to walk in?
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase of 2011 for a while - I'm going to be good. These are AMAZING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *K* - thank you so very much.



Gorgeous Maggies!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> How about a little something that seems daunting but is surprisingly easy to walk in?
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase of 2011 for a while - I'm going to be good. These are AMAZING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *K* - thank you so very much.



Are those penguin cocktail shakers on the left?  Those are awesome!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Jenay*, congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

*Open Clic in camel patent*


----------



## jenayb

Niceeeee *Flip*.


----------



## FlipDiver

*Decollete in tortoise patent*


----------



## l.a_girl19

*FlipDiver*-Ouuuuu love the tortoise decollete!!!! The open clic are stunning aswell! Congrats!


----------



## needloub

*LeBleu* - Congrats on your beautiful pairs!  Welcome to the addiction...enter at your own risk LOL!

*Jenay* - Love those Maggies!

*Flip* - I have been lusting after camel patent Open Clics!  Love them!  Beautiful Decolletes as well!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Jenay-gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! I love them!
LeBleu-congrats and welcome!!
Flip-love them both but the camel patents are TDF!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Gorgeous new additions everyone!! 

I have the itch for another pair but can't seem to find one to buy... again! Grr! But when I'm broke there's tonnes of them! arghh!!


----------



## jeshika

love the open clics, *Flip*!!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

*LeBleu* - congrats on your first 2 pairs! 
*Jenay* - I love those Maggies!!    I'm really starting to regret not jumping on them when I had the chance.  They're growing on me everyday!

*Flip* - congrats on two more gorgeous pairs!  I love tortoise patent too.


----------



## ct462

Wooot jenay! you got them! congrats!  you're reaching new heights everyday!


----------



## yazziestarr

my latest pair arrived from St honore last friday. 
A gigantic thank you to *Jeshika *for inspiring me with the beautiful pics in her collection then for answering my many questions and helping me find them.

Madame Butterfly Pump 120 black Nappa


----------



## jenayb

*Dessye*, I feel very lucky to have gotten a second chance at these babies! They truly are stunning!

*CT*, it was only a matter of time, right? 

*Yazzie*, I am LOVING those MBP!!!


----------



## 9distelle

yazziestarr said:


> my latest pair arrived from St honore last friday.
> A gigantic thank you to *Jeshika *for inspiring me with the beautiful pics in her collection then for answering my many questions and helping me find them.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 120 black Nappa


Very chic!  Congrats!!!


----------



## 9distelle

calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS


I'm in love too!!! Congrats!
We are shoe twins, I have in black patent with red tip!


----------



## amorris

My first and definitely not my last CL purchase..

Welcoming 140 Thick Plato Mary Jane Pump


----------



## karwood

Beautiful purchases everyone!

*J,*


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *J,*


----------



## hazeltt

*CRISPEDROSA* - Those are so fierce! I love them! 

*LeBleu Saphir* - Welcome to TPF and I love your new purchases!

*jenaywins* - yay, we're shoe twins! people have been saying they are uncomfortable but I feel differently too! They're so lovely! Congrats!

*FlipDiver* - I love all the new additions!

*yazziestarr* - They're so pretty! Congrats!

*amorris* - Congrats on your first pair of CLs, and yes, they will not be your last for sure! I love the nude colour!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new additions!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> How about a little something that seems daunting but is surprisingly easy to walk in?
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase of 2011 for a while - I'm going to be good. These are AMAZING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *K* - thank you so very much.


 
*jenay*-those are truly amazing!!! I love the height!! Can we see modelling pics? Great purchase!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*amoris*-so pretty


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> *jenay*-those are truly amazing!!! I love the height!! Can we see modelling pics? Great purchase!!!


 
Modeling pics coming soon. 

Love your new avatar hon!


----------



## needloub

*Amorris*, they are so pretty!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Modeling pics coming soon.
> 
> Love your new avatar hon!


 
Yay! Can't wait to see!

Thx


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> my latest pair arrived from St honore last friday.
> A gigantic thank you to *Jeshika *for inspiring me with the beautiful pics in her collection then for answering my many questions and helping me find them.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 120 black Nappa



Oh finally!!!! YAY! I'm so glad they are finally here! No problem, *Yazzie*, I was more than happy to help! 

I DIE *YAZZIE*! they look so great on you!!!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

i woke up to these on my doorstep this morning. i'm so happy.


----------



## cts900

*Gab*: TDF color! Love them. 

*amorris*: Gorgeous nude and I love mary-jane styles. 

*yazzie*: Those are shoe perfection. End of story. 

*Flip:* Adore the tortoise! I have never even seen the Open Cllic in camel but I am in love!

*jenay*: Wow. Hot. Perfect. 

*LeBleu*: Congratulations on your new beauties. 

*CRISPEDROSA*: Fierce spikes!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks so much for the sweet comments *Jenay 9distelle hazeltt Jeshika cts*!!

They were well worth the wait! Now c'mon spring!


----------



## BattyBugs

*LeBleu*: Welcome & Congratulations on two beautiful pair.
*Jenay*: Congratulations on scoring the black Maggies.
*Flip*: Pretty new additions.
*Yazzie*: Love the MBP!
*amorris*: Welcome to the addiction. They are gorgeous.
*Gab*: Awesome color.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Yazzie-those MBP....TDF!!!!! Congrats!!!
Amorris-love them, love the color!!
Gab-commented on your other thread but they are worth another-they look amazing! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Jönathan

*Gab,* Awesome Lady Lynch. Great color!


----------



## yazziestarr

thank you* Batty *and *MrsTeacher*!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome 

So glad I can share my pride and joy here!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks for the compliments everyone!  I wore my tortoise Decolletes to work yesterday and my camel Open Clics today - love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenay, gorgeous Maggies! I  that shoe!
Flip, great camel colour! And I've always been on the fence about tortoise but I think I'm starting to love and crave it!
yazzie, congrats! And jeshika is such of information, and so helpful to boot! She so kindly put up with my many questions that led to my newest purchase 
amorris, congrats on your firsts! And such practical and versatile shoes as well!
Gab, what a great sight to wake up to! They're a gorgeous colour


----------



## missgiannina

OMG ladies, so many beautiful purchases ...congrats!


----------



## stilly

*yazzie* - Love the Butterflys on you...just gorgeous!!!




yazziestarr said:


> my latest pair arrived from St honore last friday.
> A gigantic thank you to *Jeshika *for inspiring me with the beautiful pics in her collection then for answering my many questions and helping me find them.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 120 black Nappa


----------



## crystalhowlett

lisalovesshoes said:


> Gorgeous new additions everyone!!
> 
> I have the itch for another pair but can't seem to find one to buy... again! Grr! But when I'm broke there's tonnes of them! arghh!!


 
I'm in the same boat!! plus still havent worn the New ones either.

Everyone looks great and recent purchases are beautiful!!!
Cali love the HL on sale!!!
Yazzie  Mb
Amoris great first pair!!!!


----------



## jeshika

*aoqtpi*, what did you get?!?! is it what i think it is?!?!?! is it here yet?!?!?!??! pixxx please!!!!!!  happy to help, anytime!!!!


----------



## needloub

*Gab*, congrats and what a gorgeous color!


----------



## bling*lover

*Amorris:* Congrats on your first and certainly NOT last pair, they are gorgeous and I love the nude color!
*Gab:* Congrats they are stunning, what color is that exactly?


----------



## Cityfashionista

ceseeber said:


> i love these so much I want to post them everywhere!!!!





calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS





CRISPEDROSA said:


> My new Pigalle Spikes :



Wow ladies


----------



## Cityfashionista

LeBleu Saphir said:


> I'm new to TPF, so thank you all for letting me share my latest purchase
> 
> My Vicky 100 Jean/Rope which I can't wait to wear in the summer and my Gres's Mule 100 in Fushia!





jenaywins said:


> How about a little something that seems daunting but is surprisingly easy to walk in?
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase of 2011 for a while - I'm going to be good. These are AMAZING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie 160mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *K* - thank you so very much.





FlipDiver said:


> *Open Clic in camel patent*





FlipDiver said:


> *Decollete in tortoise patent*



Awesome buys ladies


----------



## Cityfashionista

yazziestarr said:


> my latest pair arrived from St honore last friday.
> A gigantic thank you to *Jeshika *for inspiring me with the beautiful pics in her collection then for answering my many questions and helping me find them.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 120 black Nappa





amorris said:


> My first and definitely not my last CL purchase..
> 
> Welcoming 140 Thick Plato Mary Jane Pump





GabLVoesvuitton said:


> i woke up to these on my doorstep this morning. i'm so happy.



Love all the shoes! They are TDF


----------



## mishybelle

Awesome purchases, ladies! Wear them in good health!

*cali* - lordy, lord, woman! Awesome HL and CL.


----------



## calisurf

*Weirdlo23:* thanks!  
*l.a_girl19:*  you need them!  
*city: *  you're great 
*mishy:*  thanks so much!  i'm gonna hear y'all hooting when I wear this out!  it's gonna be awesome!


*LeBleu:* welcome!  Those are absolutely perfect purchases!

*jenay:*   maggies!!!

*flip:* those are beautiful!

*yazzie:*  yay!  i love the MBP - so feminine.

*amorris:*   love the MJs

*Gab:* such a great color!


----------



## DitaMakeup

Hi ladies

I haven't post for a while... but I was always reading you to see your wonderful Loubies 

I have to show you my recent purchase, I found in Paris.
My Pik Pik Pik, I love them so much: so original, fun and so comfortable, it's a pleasure to walk with






I found the suedine turquoise Declic sale 40%





and my new big lips, I bought 3 months ago





Have a nice week end!


----------



## erinmiyu

so many AMAZING finds!!

eta: OMG *dita* - i love it all!

my mauds came! i love the fit and everything works great (thanks *jeshika* for answering my obsessive sizing qs!) but i'm worried the nude is too camel for my skin? they are pinkier-nude in person, but still much darker than my other pair of nudes.

the fit is good, but the toe box is definitely narrow. i need to use heel grips AND stretch out the toe box!


----------



## missgiannina

DitaMakeup said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I haven't post for a while... but I was always reading you to see your wonderful Loubies
> 
> I have to show you my recent purchase, I found in Paris.
> My Pik Pik Pik, I love them so much: so original, fun and so comfortable, it's a pleasure to walk with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the suedine turquoise Declic sale 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new big lips, I bought 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice week end!



wow great additions love the pik pik!


----------



## missgiannina

erinmiyu said:


> so many AMAZING finds!!
> 
> eta: OMG *dita* - i love it all!
> 
> my mauds came! i love the fit and everything works great (thanks *jeshika* for answering my obsessive sizing qs!) but i'm worried the nude is too camel for my skin? they are pinkier-nude in person, but still much darker than my other pair of nudes.
> 
> the fit is good, but the toe box is definitely narrow. i need to use heel grips AND stretch out the toe box!


they look great on you ...congrats


----------



## needloub

*Dita*, you definitely scored some amazing pairs!  All are gorgeous!

*Erin*, congrats!  After seeing Rihanna rock her pair, I definitely want!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Dita-all gorg but I love the Declic the most
Erin-I think they look great on you!
Congrats on the purchases ladies!


----------



## travellingpurse

DitaMakeup said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I haven't post for a while... but I was always reading you to see your wonderful Loubies
> 
> I have to show you my recent purchase, I found in Paris.
> My Pik Pik Pik, I love them so much: so original, fun and so comfortable, it's a pleasure to walk with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the suedine turquoise Declic sale 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new big lips, I bought 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice week end!


WOW ! Your collections are amazing ! Love love love the Pik Pik Pik !
Could you do me a favor and post a modeling picture of the Pik Pik Pik ?
Thanks !


----------



## jeshika

*Dita*, great finds! I think we need a mod pic of your pik piks! They look scary but in a fierce way. total  i have the big lips too. aren't they fab! i'm still learning to walk in them tho!

*erin*! I L-O-V-E your nude maudissimas. I am wearing my RB ones today!!! Shoe twins!!!! No problem! Ask me anytime! I am more than happy to help!


----------



## Jönathan

*Dita,* Wow! Lovely additions!
*jeshika,* Love the Maudissimas. Such wonderful toe cleavage and the color is amazing!
*erin,* Love the Maudissimas!! They are one of my favorite styles this season. They look stunning on you!


----------



## DitaMakeup

for Travellingpurse:


----------



## hazeltt

^ these are amazing!


----------



## jeshika

*Dita*!!!!!!  they look fab on you! Do you accidentally jab urself though when you walk?


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> *aoqtpi*, what did you get?!?! is it what i think it is?!?!?! is it here yet?!?!?!??! pixxx please!!!!!!  happy to help, anytime!!!!



It is! They're not here yet though  USPS and Canada Post say they've left the US and are "en route" to Canada. I was unaware there was something between us so I have no idea where they are right now! Another pair I asked you about are also on order; you're such a great help and enabler 

Dita, what an amazing turquoise colour! And the suede looks so comfy!

Erin, wow, that toe cleavage! IMHO a lighter colour would look better with your skin tone, but of course it's up to you


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> *Dita*, great finds! I think we need a mod pic of your pik piks! They look scary but in a fierce way. total  i have the big lips too. aren't they fab! i'm still learning to walk in them tho!
> 
> *erin*! I L-O-V-E your nude maudissimas. I am wearing my RB ones today!!! Shoe twins!!!! No problem! Ask me anytime! I am more than happy to help!


* Jeshika*-STUNNING! I adore those!


----------



## l.a_girl19

DitaMakeup said:


> for Travellingpurse:


 *Dita*-....unbelievable!!! All 3 purchases are simply amazing!


----------



## missgiannina

DitaMakeup said:


> for Travellingpurse:



 AMAZING!!!!! love those!


----------



## Luv n bags

DitaMakeup said:


> for Travellingpurse:


 

I want!!!!


----------



## DitaMakeup

jeshika said:


> *Dita*!!!!!!  they look fab on you! Do you accidentally jab urself though when you walk?



lol, no it's very easy to walk with without jab myself


Thanks ladies! I'm very happy with my new Loubies. But Big Lips aren't shoes for walking a lot...


----------



## Luv n bags

erinmiyu said:


> so many AMAZING finds!!
> 
> eta: OMG *dita* - i love it all!
> 
> my mauds came! i love the fit and everything works great (thanks *jeshika* for answering my obsessive sizing qs!) but i'm worried the nude is too camel for my skin? they are pinkier-nude in person, but still much darker than my other pair of nudes.
> 
> the fit is good, but the toe box is definitely narrow. i need to use heel grips AND stretch out the toe box!


 
Are these camel? They do look a bit dark for your skintone, but they are a lovely style. Are they available in the pinky-nude? I think I saw the lighter nude color in these at NM.


----------



## FlipDiver

DitaMakeup said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I haven't post for a while... but I was always reading you to see your wonderful Loubies
> 
> I have to show you my recent purchase, I found in Paris.
> My Pik Pik Pik, I love them so much: so original, fun and so comfortable, it's a pleasure to walk with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the suedine turquoise Declic sale 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new big lips, I bought 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice week end!



 I've never seen those Pik shoes!  Gorgeous!


----------



## FlipDiver

DitaMakeup said:


> for Travellingpurse:



Badass mod shots.


----------



## FlipDiver

erinmiyu said:


> so many AMAZING finds!!
> 
> eta: OMG *dita* - i love it all!
> 
> my mauds came! i love the fit and everything works great (thanks *jeshika* for answering my obsessive sizing qs!) but i'm worried the nude is too camel for my skin? they are pinkier-nude in person, but still much darker than my other pair of nudes.
> 
> the fit is good, but the toe box is definitely narrow. i need to use heel grips AND stretch out the toe box!



Maudissimas!  The camel looks a shade darker than your skin tone, but they still look great on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow Dita, love them all.
Erin: the Maud's are so pretty. Congrats.
Jessika. Love the RB.


----------



## bling*lover

*Dita:* Congrats on all your new additions they are all gorgeous, but your pik pik are stunning and thanks for posting mod pics, i've been wondering what they would look like on!
*Erin:* Congrats on your maud's they are lovely and look great on you!


----------



## yazziestarr

*aoqtpi, stilly, crystal, Cityfashionista, Cali*
*
dc419* lovely new declics and I love the pics you took
awesome find *archy*
*bambolina *those black and pewter rosellas are so cute!
*stilly *the sexy are exactly that! fit perfectly and comfortable!
*Roxane2007 *lovely shoes shoe twin! aren't they wonderful?!
*MrsTeacherMrCop *nice pigalles and the Bikkis look great!
*lisalovesshoes *Barbie shoes! what a sweet gift
*Lavenderduckiez *a great classic fist pair. congrats!
*Jönathan *the superball flats are amazing! 
*wierdlo *awsome score!
*needloub *what a delicious late bday gift to yourself!
*Ilgin *pretty flats!
*ceseeber *OMG those are knockouts!!!
*Cali *lady peeps 
*CRISPEDROSA *spikes
*Le blue *I love the color of the fushia gres mules
*Jenay *oooh! Love the new maggies!
*Flip *I love tortise patent and the open clics are perfect
*amorris *stunning first pair!
*gab *the color
*Dita *all 3 so different but all three are so incredible
*erin *maudissimas! I like the color on you.

phew! there a lot of beautiful amazing shoes in this thread!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

*DitaMakeup erinmiyu & jeshika* love the shoes!


----------



## cts900

*Dita*: I love everything and especially the modeling pics. Fierce!

*erin*: I like the color against your skin but I am not much of a "must-match" kind of nude person.  I have camel, bone, and nude--none of which match me--and I love them all.  I actually think the color is delicious on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

fiery, great purchases! I esp. love the flats, scarf and headband. And WOW you did go nuts on Zoya! It looks like you also got some OPI as well; between the two, which do you prefer? I'm addicted to OPI but Zoya has some great colours!
cts, what a great bag! That purple is TDF!


----------



## FlipDiver

Here are 4 pairs of recent and not so recent CLs that I finally got around to photographing!

*black Minibout* <--Finally found a pair on eBay in my size!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

*black patent Decollete* - okay, def not new, these were my first CLs purchased last November but they've been at my office this whole time and I was finally able to take pics over this long holiday wknd!


----------



## FlipDiver

*nude patent Clichy*


----------



## FlipDiver

*navy Coronita espadrilles *from Foot Candy

white dust bag!





cute pink Foot Candy pen!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Flip-awesome purchases but I love, love, love the nude Clichy!!!!!! Wear them all in good health!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BEAUTIFUL shoes Flip


----------



## jeshika

Thanks *l.a_girl*, *Batty* and *Gab*!!!

*Flip*, omg what a HAUL!!!!!! i saw those minibouts! glad you got them!!! beautiful! and clichys!!!! i love clichys!!!!!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Flip, great additions!


----------



## aoqtpi

Flip, beautiful shoes! I esp. love the espadrilles. I've never seen a white dust bag before; is it just for a couple of stores?


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Flip, beautiful shoes! I esp. love the espadrilles. I've never seen a white dust bag before; is it just for a couple of stores?



*aoqtpi*, espadrilles usually come with white dust bags.


----------



## stilly

*Dita, erin, jeshika*...you all look gorgeous!!! I love your new shoes!!!

*flip* - What a haul!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *stilly*!

*Flip*, btw your wedges are gorgy too! uh oh... i'm in trouble...


----------



## jenayb

*Dita*, the Pik Pik is amazing. My SA at Barneys is going to snag these for me once they come in... I'm really in love looking at yours!

*Erin*, the Maudissima is perfect. I'm so jealous because I just can't wear this style. They look great on you. 

*Flip*, great new additions! You are building quite the collection of wonderful classics!

*Jesh*, that colour!


----------



## rdgldy

*dita*, the pik piks are fabulous!!
*erin*, I love the nude color on you.  They look great-good luck getting a comfortable fit.
*flip*-so many wonderful finds.  The nude clichys-love!!!
*jeshika*, I love the color of your mauds!!


----------



## kett

Flipdiver, what a haul, congrats!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent Lady Peeps...

I wore them to a business conference in Florida this week and got lots of compliments!!!


----------



## ntntgo

I haven't been on TPF much lately due to my dad's illness but, I just went through and looked at all the amazing shoes you all have gotten.
First, let me say that you all have impeccable taste.
Second, I'm amazed at how you all know what looks good on you.  Because none of you choose shoes that are, excuse the pun, missteps.
And, third, and I hope you take this in the manner in which it is meant (a huge compliment) you all have incredible legs and feet.  
I say that because I don't dare put any of my new shoes on here because my feet are an embarrassment from not having time for a pedicure with running back & forth to the hospital.  I think it made me notice what lovely feet everyone else has. (No, no fetish here LOL).
Wear them in good health and great fashion!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Lady Peeps...
> 
> I wore them to a business conference in Florida this week and got lots of compliments!!!



Shooooooe twin - love it, love it!


----------



## RedBottomLover

My new found love, my beige kid Bibi


----------



## FlipDiver

Thank you *MrsTeacherMrCop, Cityfashionista, Jeshika, stilly, jenaywins, rdgldy, kett *and *ntntgo!*


----------



## FlipDiver

*stilly* - Those Lady Peeps look gorgeous on you!

*ntntgo* - We've missed you around here!  I hope everything is okay with you! 

*RedBottomLover* - Love the Bibis!  We're shoe cousins!


----------



## needloub

*Flip*, what amazing pairs you have!!  Love the nude Clichy and I've been dying for a pair of black Minibouts (I should have gotten them when I had the chance).


----------



## RedBottomLover

thanks *flip* 
shoe cousins woop woop


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> *aoqtpi*, espadrilles usually come with white dust bags.



I did not know that! Thanks for enlightening me!

Stilly, as always, love your outfit, your shoes and your legs!

ntn, best wishes to you and your family. I hope everything works out and your dad gets better!

Red, beautiful!


----------



## jeshika

np *aoq*! i didn't know until i received my almeiras.

thanks *jenay*!!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Lady Peeps...
> 
> I wore them to a business conference in Florida this week and got lots of compliments!!!


Congrats!!! They look beautiful on you!
We are shoe twins


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

RedBottomLover and Stilly-congrats!! Red, I love those shoes, very classic and timeless. Stilly-those Bibis are gorg...great color on you! Enjoy ladies!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fabulous new CLs!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Lady Peeps...
> 
> I wore them to a business conference in Florida this week and got lots of compliments!!!





RedBottomLover said:


> My new found love, my beige kid Bibi




You ladies just keep bringing on the sexy!

Great buys!


----------



## cts900

*RedBottom*: I look at those daily and think they are sooooo beautiful. Congrats! 

*stilly*: Amazing.  Amazing.  Amazing. 

*Flip*: Incredible shoes (and pics).  I am obsessed with your Clichys and am delighted that someone here scored those espadrilles.  I must have modeling pics!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

RedBottomLover said:


> My new found love, my beige kid Bibi




Love the Bibis! I saw them on NAP but sold out my size. 
I ordered a new Bibis in suede jade, waiting for them....

Congrats! !


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Crispedrosa* where did you order yours from?

Thanks a lot *cts & city*!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

RedBottomLover said:


> *Crispedrosa* where did you order yours from?
> 
> Thanks a lot *cts & city*!!



From Spain CL boutique.


----------



## RedBottomLover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> From Spain CL boutique.


I'd LOVE another pair of Bibi's. Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *flip, aoqtpi, MrsTeacher, dez, city* & *cts*!!!

*jenay & 9distelle* - I guess we're shoe triplets now!!!

*RedBottom* - Love your new Bibis!!! The color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

i love all your new purchases ladies!!!

i've posted these on my thread, but i'm so in love with them all that i hope you forgive me for reposting them on here! 

first is an oldie but my UHG, *black patent castillana*  - thanks to *brintee* for alerting me about these









second is a sleeper hit, this pair i gradually fell in love with, especially after seeing *CG* and *jeshika* with them!  *black python frutti frutti *  - thank you *alice1979* and *naked* for helping me get this pair!


----------



## carlinha

next up is another oldie, the elusive *blue jean lizard miss money penny*  - thanks again to *brintee* for this pair... and of course, *butterfly* 









fourth is a gorgeous skin,* jean ostrich ron ron*  - ostrich leg is fast becoming my favorite exotic skin


----------



## carlinha

my last pair, the oh so gorgeous, unique and sexy *Lady Peep Python Batik*


----------



## jeshika

*C*, i never get sick of looking at your fabulous pixx...  congrats on your new stash!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

OMG *carlinha!* All gorgeous! My fave is the Lady Peep Python Batik!!


----------



## bling*lover

carlinha said:


> i've posted these on my thread, but i'm so in love with them all that i hope you forgive me for reposting them on here!


 
Oh your definitely forgiven...


----------



## needloub

Oh *C*! I def don't mind you reposting! They are too beautiful and I could stare at them all day!

*Stilly*, your Lady Peeps are beautiful!  If I was attending your conference, I wouldn't be paying attention...I would be staring at your shoes...LOL!


----------



## stilly

*carlinha* - Love all your new CLs!!! You look great!!!

*Needloub* - THX!!! Yes I did get a lot of long looks at the conference. I thought twice about wearing them since they're so high but I couldn't resist.


----------



## needloub

^^They were probably wishing they were wearing them!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Lady Peeps...
> 
> I wore them to a business conference in Florida this week and got lots of compliments!!!




Gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

RedBottomLover said:


> My new found love, my beige kid Bibi




LOve these ...!


----------



## missgiannina

carlinha said:


> my last pair, the oh so gorgeous, unique and sexy *Lady Peep Python Batik*



Amazing ..i need these!!


----------



## heatherB

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love the Bibis! I saw them on NAP but sold out my size.
> I ordered a new *Bibis in suede jade*, waiting for them....
> 
> Congrats! !


 
 Please post modeling pics when you get them!!


----------



## heatherB

gorgeous new additions, *carlinha*, every single one! I especially love the castillanas and miss money pennys (money pennies? )


----------



## aoqtpi

Carlinha, seeing the pictures a second time makes me love them even more! Once again, congrats on an UHG!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Carlinha, fantastic purchases!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

Sorry for the yucky Blackberry pics; I'll take better pics and upload them to my thread later. 

Purple Miss Fast 






Purple Python New Simple


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the yucky Blackberry pics; I'll take better pics and upload them to my thread later.
> 
> Purple Miss Fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Python New Simple



 They're both gorgeous but I LOVE Miss Fast! I'm always on the lookout for it in my size! Congrats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additions Jenay!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Jenaywins, beautiful additions - I really love the python new simples!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, lovely ladies! Sorry about the poop nugget cell phone pics! 

*Flip*, do you have a Barneys SA? If so, it's worth giving him/her a ring to see if they can track the purple Miss Fast down for you. I got mine for like $369 or something ridiculous. They were only $423 with tax, that I know. I paid full price for my black ones.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Jenay-gorgeous additions!!! Love the Miss Fast...enjoy!!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thanks, doll.


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenaya:* Love the 2 new pairs! The python is stunning!
*redbottomlover: *YAY you got your BIBI's!!! Love them! Congrats! 
*carlinha*: OMG what an amazing haul! Im soooo glad you got the Fruitti's!!! They look STUNNING on you as all the others do! The peeps are TDF! So much better on and IRL color is gorgeous!!! 
*gab:* Love the cranberry color!!! 
*amorris:*  Love the nude mary janes!!!
*ditA:* OMG!!!!!!!! They are all stunning but the Pik Pik's are  OMG amazing! 
*jeshika*: Those RB mauds are amazing!  
*erin:* Love the maud's on you congrats!
*flip:* GREAT HAUL girl! woah!!!!
*Stilly:* LOVE the lady peeps!!!

I havent been on in a couple days and this thread moves sooooo fast so im sorry if i missed anyone!


----------



## aoqtpi

Jenay, great new additions! Esp. love the pythons!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks, lovely ladies! Sorry about the poop nugget cell phone pics!
> 
> *Flip*, do you have a Barneys SA? If so, it's worth giving him/her a ring to see if they can track the purple Miss Fast down for you. I got mine for like $369 or something ridiculous. They were only $423 with tax, that I know. I paid full price for my black ones.



Thanks *Jenay!* That's a great price, but I'm slowly approaching a semi-ban so I'll just have to live vicariously through you!


----------



## bling*lover

*Jenay:* Gorgeous congrats on both of them, love the python NS's they are stunning!


----------



## Dessye

Lordy!!  Look at all the new purchases!  

They are all awesome and I completely second ntntgo's sentiments.  I can sympathize with the pedicure issue too

Hope I don't miss anyone:

CRISPED- I think I accidentally missed you last time!  Fierce pigalle spikes!  Modelling pics?

amorris - love the Relikas!  I think I need them! Modelling pics.  I don't think I've seen these modeled.

Gab - love the Lady Lynch Zeps and that color is amazing!  Love it! Again, modeling pics pls!

Jeshika - the royal blue Mauds!!  stellar!

Dita - the Pik Piks look stunning on you!! Also love your other purchases. 

Erin - Mauds again!!! Love that color on you!

Carlinha - what can I say?  Never tire of looking at how stunning loubs always look on you!! Still reeling over Miss Money Penny and batiks!!

Flip - more shoes!!  Seems I'm always congratulating you   Clichy!!! You lucky girl!!!! Black patent Décolleté shoe twins!  Is that an underwater strobe I spot in the reflection? 

Jenay - more lovely additions!  Loving the purple theme and especially salivating over the purple python...

Red - hot damn, those Bibis!!! Sigh... (I think I've exceeded my emoticon limit)

Last and definitely not least Stilly - those LPs look so sexy on you!! Those legs!! It's not fair. Hehe.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS



Those are HOT!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love all the pics everybody posted!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the yucky Blackberry pics; I'll take better pics and upload them to my thread later.
> 
> Purple Miss Fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Python New Simple



Love them both!  Are the Purple Miss Fast TTS?


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the yucky Blackberry pics; I'll take better pics and upload them to my thread later.
> 
> Purple Miss Fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Python New Simple



Wow!  I need to call my Barneys SA. I just hope I can wait a week!


----------



## lumkeikei

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> i woke up to these on my doorstep this morning. i'm so happy.



modeling pictures please!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carla*, you know how i feel about your new babies, esp those MMPs. I actually dont have anymore words apart from .... 

Lovely new additions *jenay*!


----------



## kett

Jenay they are both so nice - modeling pics please!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks, ladies. I'll have modeling pics tonight, more than likely. 

*needloub*, yes those are the purple Miss Fast.


----------



## savvysgirl

My new additions for this month .... (sorry for poor quality!)

*Shocking pink Hyper Prive *






Be honest, is it criminal to dye these black?!!

*Black satin Madame Butterfly 120* 






*Cream Mad Mary*






A LONG time HG which i'm not sure i love now i have them  I love seeing them on people but i'm not sure how i feel about them on me. I think i just prefer my black ones.


----------



## karwood

Everyone is on a roll! I seriously cannot keep up with this thread. Absolutely beautiful purchases everyone! Congrats and enjoy all of your new babies!


----------



## jenayb

Wow *savvy!*


----------



## jeshika

*Saavy*!!!!! what great additions! love that pink! and shoe cousins on the MBPs!!!!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Savvy, nice additions!!! Love the MB pumps!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Savvy, great additions! That pink is TDF!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the yucky Blackberry pics; I'll take better pics and upload them to my thread later.
> 
> Purple Miss Fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Python New Simple



great new additions ,love the phyton simple!


----------



## missgiannina

savvysgirl said:


> My new additions for this month .... (sorry for poor quality!)
> 
> *Shocking pink Hyper Prive *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest, is it criminal to dye these black?!!
> 
> *Black satin Madame Butterfly 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cream Mad Mary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LONG time HG which i'm not sure i love now i have them  I love seeing them on people but i'm not sure how i feel about them on me. I think i just prefer my black ones.




Love the pink!!!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'll have modeling pics tonight, more than likely.
> 
> *needloub*, *yes those are the purple Miss Fast.*



No, I asked if they were TTS? 

*Savvy*, those are amazing hauls!  My UHG is those cream Mad Mary's, I love the color of those satin VPs, and your Butterfly's are beautiful!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*savvy* what a great haul! The mad mary's are really something special. That pink is a vibrant color & I am very partial to MBPs. I think they are my favorite style of peep toes, in terms of the look. VPs still win in comfort.


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> No, I asked if they were TTS?


 
Wow, what is my problem today? Sorry. 

No. My black Miss Fast are a 39; the 38.5, my TTS, was too snug. The purple ones that I just purchased yesterday, however, are a 39.5 which fit fine with an insole. 

Sorry... Of course you knew those were the purple Miss Fast. ush:


----------



## heatherB

*Jenay*, congrats on both new additions! That python is so cool.
*Savvy*, three amazing pairs! love! I don't think it'd be a crime to dye the HPs if you're sure you won't regret, but you can always buy a black pair


----------



## rdgldy

*Savvy,* I love all 3 pair-I am sorry you are not feeling the love for the mad marys-they are gorgeous.   The HPs are great in pink, but you could always dye them if you decide they are not your color.


----------



## aoqtpi

Fuxia Very Galaxy


----------



## carlinha

thanks ladies!    y'all are the best!!!

*jenay* - i love both purchases, but you know i have a soft spot for exotics! 

*savvy* - somebody's been naughty!  but i approve!!  and don't you DARE think of dying the hot pink to black!!!  and that MM   super jealous!!!

*aoqtpi* - the fuxia VG look AMAZING on you!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*savvysgirl*- beautiful purchases!! SHOCKING PINK HP OMG.. where did you get those??

*jenay*-love them all!!! I really adore those champagne color exotic pair next to your new exotic simples...I saw a pair on ebay but a full size too big for me...or else I woulda bought them!

*aoqtpi*-THE GALAXYs! : Exchange this flower for them ? lol


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Wow, what is my problem today? Sorry.
> 
> No. My black Miss Fast are a 39; the 38.5, my TTS, was too snug. The purple ones that I just purchased yesterday, however, are a 39.5 which fit fine with an insole.
> 
> Sorry... Of course you knew those were the purple Miss Fast. ush:



Thanks for the help! 

*Aoqtpi* - Your fuschia Galaxy's are gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy



they are gorg!!! congrats


----------



## bagladyseattle

My very pair of Loubies..

Ron Ron Patent Calf in Beige size 36.5.  This is 1/2 size large on me, so I have to use heel grip and insole.


----------



## Dessye

bagladyseattle said:


> My very pair of Loubies..
> 
> Ron Ron Patent Calf in Beige size 36.5.  This is 1/2 size large on me, so I have to use heel grip and insole.



Congrats!!!    They're beautiful!! Care to model them?


----------



## Jönathan

*savvysgirl,* Beautiful additions!  I really love the cream Mad Marys!

*aoqtpi,* Love the Very Galaxy's! They look amazing on you! 

*bagladyseattle,* They are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

bagladyseattle said:


> My very pair of Loubies..
> 
> Ron Ron Patent Calf in Beige size 36.5.  This is 1/2 size large on me, so I have to use heel grip and insole.


Excellent choice!


----------



## CelticLuv

bagladyseattle said:


> My very pair of Loubies..
> 
> Ron Ron Patent Calf in Beige size 36.5.  This is 1/2 size large on me, so I have to use heel grip and insole.



That is a great first pair to have! Ron Ron's are very comfortable and I  the color! Congrats!!


----------



## needloub

bagladyseattle said:


> My very pair of Loubies..
> 
> Ron Ron Patent Calf in Beige size 36.5.  This is 1/2 size large on me, so I have to use heel grip and insole.



Congrats!  Ron Ron's were also my very first pair!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

I am behind as usual on this thread, lol!

*LeBleu* - Welcome to tpf!  Love both your pairs but especially the color of those gressimo mules!
*jenay* - Those maggies - are you trying to kill me?  The black ones are amazing!!!  And the color of that python is just gorgeous!
*Flip* - Love all your new additions!  That tortoise is just stunning on the decolettes!
*yazzie* - Those MBP are so pretty!  What a beautiful, classic shoe with a sexy twist!
*amorris *- Congrats on your first pair - they are beautiful!  Welcome to the addition and I'm sure there will be more in your future!
*Gab* - Wow!!! The color on those LL is incredible!!
*Dita* -  Those Pik Pik are so calling my name!!!  Love the other two pairs - the turquoise is just and incredible color.
*erin* - I think the Mauds look beautiful with your skin tone!  I hope keep them!
*stilly *- Those Black LP are so sexy!  
*RedBottomLover* - I've never seen that colorway in the Bibis, but I love it!  The wood goes perfectly with the color leather.  
*carlinha*  - I already commented in your collection thread, but I am so dying over  all your new lovlies!  And so glad to get another look at them in this  thread .  Congrats on finally finding the Castillanas!
*savvy* - Great haul!  Why don't you love  your cream MM?  They are stunning.  Can you post pics of them on you?
*aoqtpi* - Gorgeous!!!!  I adore the that color.  Congrats on your UHG!
*bagladyseattle* - Congrats!  They are such a gorgeous, everyday pair!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

BagladySeattle-gorgeous shoes, great color, and a classic first pair!! Enjoy!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Dessye:  Thanks... will post modeling pics  very soon.

Thanks Jonathan, Cityfashionista, CelticLuv, Needloub, LououtinNerd, MrsTeacherMrCop for you kind compliments.  My DH thinks Loubies is super hot too.


----------



## mishybelle

Lovely purchases, ladies. This thread always gets me excited! If I can't get a new pair, I can at least share in everyone's excitement over theirs!


After only a few weeks into the new year, I already bought a pair. I was going to limit myself to 1 or 2 pairs this year and limit those to color, exotics or glitter. I have way too many black CLs and I want to build up my Brian Atwood and Manolo collections. So much for all that...

Last year, I was on a pretty lengthy ban and was looking forward to getting booties in the Fall. Too bad the only booties I was interested in were totally soldout (at boutiques, dept stores and eBay) by the time my ban was over. That's when I shifted focus to the Maggie... but that didn't last long, since I ultimately passed on Maggie for the Lucifer Bow 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/devil-made-me-do-i-passed-my-hg-646856.html

Fast forward to early January... thanks to *phmargaret*, I found out about a 50% off CL sale at Roan. I wasn't expecting much, but I couldn't believe my eyes... those booties. The ones even my SA told me were long, long gone. Needless to say, I didn't waste time and pulled the trigger:

Loubout, black flannel & gold "Mariner" buttons


(sorry for the crappy cell pic)

BTW, I went up a full size, but probably could have done only 1/2. Either way, they still fit awesome and I can't wait to wear them out. Thank you, for you letting me share this story... persistence (and a bit of luck) totally pay off


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you carlinha, l.a, needloub, missgiannina, Jonathan and LouboutinNerd!

baglady, love those! Ron Rons are amazing!
mishy, congrats on such a great sale find!


----------



## missgiannina

bagladyseattle said:


> My very pair of Loubies..
> 
> Ron Ron Patent Calf in Beige size 36.5.  This is 1/2 size large on me, so I have to use heel grip and insole.



these are lovely!


----------



## missgiannina

mishybelle said:


> Lovely purchases, ladies. This thread always gets me excited! If I can't get a new pair, I can at least share in everyone's excitement over theirs!
> 
> 
> After only a few weeks into the new year, I already bought a pair. I was going to limit myself to 1 or 2 pairs this year and limit those to color, exotics or glitter. I have way too many black CLs and I want to build up my Brian Atwood and Manolo collections. So much for all that...
> 
> Last year, I was on a pretty lengthy ban and was looking forward to getting booties in the Fall. Too bad the only booties I was interested in were totally soldout (at boutiques, dept stores and eBay) by the time my ban was over. That's when I shifted focus to the Maggie... but that didn't last long, since I ultimately passed on Maggie for the Lucifer Bow
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/devil-made-me-do-i-passed-my-hg-646856.html
> 
> Fast forward to early January... thanks to *phmargaret*, I found out about a 50% off CL sale at Roan. I wasn't expecting much, but I couldn't believe my eyes... those booties. The ones even my SA told me were long, long gone. Needless to say, I didn't waste time and pulled the trigger:
> 
> Loubout, black flannel & gold "Mariner" buttons
> View attachment 1300849
> 
> (sorry for the crappy cell pic)
> 
> BTW, I went up a full size, but probably could have done only 1/2. Either way, they still fit awesome and I can't wait to wear them out. Thank you, for you letting me share this story... persistence (and a bit of luck) totally pay off




lucky, i was looking for loubout ! they're gorg


----------



## KlassicKouture

OMG, I am blown away by all of these gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Ivory Fred Flats!  I love them , but they are so narrow and tight.  Im wearing them around the house now to see if I can get them to loosen up!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FlipDiver

sarasmith3269 said:


> Ivory Fred Flats!  I love them , but they are so narrow and tight.  Im wearing them around the house now to see if I can get them to loosen up!



Those are so cute! They make you want the snow to go away and have summer hurry up and get here!


----------



## FlipDiver

bagladyseattle said:


> My very pair of Loubies..
> 
> Ron Ron Patent Calf in Beige size 36.5.  This is 1/2 size large on me, so I have to use heel grip and insole.



Congrats on your first pair! Ron Rons are my all time fave!


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy



OMG so gorgeous on you!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow I can't keep up with this thread! Gorgeous new additions everyone!!!


----------



## Kamabenz

Hey guys, does anyone know how the Miss Fast booties run in size?

Thanks,
K


----------



## ct462

New to me from a lovely tPFer


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^wow gorgeous!


----------



## FlipDiver

ct462 said:


> New to me from a lovely tPFer



Wow! They look so mysterious and gorgeous in what I am imagining is romantic candlelight.  Can't wait to see them in the light of day!


----------



## ct462

Thank you sarasmith, your ivory fred flats are so cute! I've never seen them in that colorway, I do hope that they stretch and work for you!

flipdiver, lol! I took the pic by my new lamp and didn't even think to turn it on! It is very beautiful IRL, very glittery in light! I can't wait to wear them and to post a good pic!


----------



## kett

Those area so gorgeous cts! More pics.


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> New to me from a lovely tPFer



Oooohhhh shiny!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Dessye said:


> Congrats!!!  They're beautiful!! Care to model them?


 
Per Dessye request, here is the pic I could find wear my Ron Ron on the weekend... My DH emptied out the memory card at work so I cannot access to my modeling.

The best I could find is that I was making fun of Asian parking job.  Yes, it's my car and I was not the one who park like this.... it's my DH.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks Missgiannina and FlipDiver.  I've triend the suede Ron Ron and they are  super comfy.


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy


 
OMG!  I don't know how I missed this!  They are STUNNING on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

bagladyseattle said:


> Per Dessye request, here is the pic I could find wear my Ron Ron on the weekend... My DH emptied out the memory card at work so I cannot access to my modeling.
> 
> The best I could find is that I was making fun of Asian parking job. Yes, it's my car and I was not the one who park like this.... it's my DH.


 


They look fab on you!!!!


----------



## Dessye

sarasmith3269 said:


> Ivory Fred Flats! I love them , but they are so narrow and tight. Im wearing them around the house now to see if I can get them to loosen up!


 
*Sarah*, those are super cute and look great on you!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*bagladyseattle* hahaha! you look fab though!


----------



## clothingguru

HOLY crap this thread moves fast! I just commented yesterday! CRAZy! 

*savvy: *Amazing haul! The mad mary's are TDF! 
*baglady:* great pair! Love the pic! hehe they look great on you!
*sarah:* cool freddy flats!!! COngrats!
*mishy:* Love the loubouts!!!
*aoqtpi:* Stunning!
*ct462:* STUNNINGGGGGG! modeling pics?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Those are very nice!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Love this thread!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*mishy* - Congrats!!!  Glad to hear you finally found them!
*sara* - love the flats!  The look super cute with your jeans!
*ct* -   LOVE them!  They sparkle so much!
*baglady *- What a funny pic!  Love your whole outfit and of course the Ron Rons look great on you!


----------



## Dessye

ct462 said:


> New to me from a lovely tPFer


----------



## Kamabenz

needloub said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> *Aoqtpi* - Your fuschia Galaxy's are gorgeous!



Hey I called a Barney's SA to see if she could find and order me the miss fast booties but she said that she needs the 9 digit serial number for them and I cannot find it online  if you have a chance, can you please tell me what it says on your box?

Thank you!
-K


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

sara, ct, and baglady-such cute additions!!


----------



## Akalyah

Mine!!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Akalyah-gorgeous!! I love that pattern!


----------



## Akalyah

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Akalyah-gorgeous!! I love that pattern!



Thank you, the pic doesnt give it any justice!!


----------



## *MJ*

Love them *Akalyah*!! Congrats!!


----------



## aoqtpi

sara, those look great on you!
Thanks Flip!
ct, so much sparkle! Love!
baglady, such a cute picture! Love your hair and outfit! I'm totally jealous of your legs too. What's your background, if you don't mind me asking?
Thank you Dessye and clothing!


----------



## bagladyseattle

mishybelle said:


> Lovely purchases, ladies. This thread always gets me excited! If I can't get a new pair, I can at least share in everyone's excitement over theirs!
> 
> 
> After only a few weeks into the new year, I already bought a pair. I was going to limit myself to 1 or 2 pairs this year and limit those to color, exotics or glitter. I have way too many black CLs and I want to build up my Brian Atwood and Manolo collections. So much for all that...
> 
> Last year, I was on a pretty lengthy ban and was looking forward to getting booties in the Fall. Too bad the only booties I was interested in were totally soldout (at boutiques, dept stores and eBay) by the time my ban was over. That's when I shifted focus to the Maggie... but that didn't last long, since I ultimately passed on Maggie for the Lucifer Bow
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/devil-made-me-do-i-passed-my-hg-646856.html
> 
> Fast forward to early January... thanks to *phmargaret*, I found out about a 50% off CL sale at Roan. I wasn't expecting much, but I couldn't believe my eyes... those booties. The ones even my SA told me were long, long gone. Needless to say, I didn't waste time and pulled the trigger:
> 
> Loubout, black flannel & gold "Mariner" buttons
> View attachment 1300849
> 
> (sorry for the crappy cell pic)
> 
> BTW, I went up a full size, but probably could have done only 1/2. Either way, they still fit awesome and I can't wait to wear them out. Thank you, for you letting me share this story... persistence (and a bit of luck) totally pay off


 
That is hot!  Love your new baby.  Congrat on your new purchased.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks!  I still learning how to walk in this heels. 


LVOEnyc said:


> *bagladyseattle* hahaha! you look fab though!


 
Thank you.  Easy quick outfit for family date w/ kids w/ other couple for lunch.


LouboutinNerd said:


> *mishy* - Congrats!!! Glad to hear you finally found them!
> *sara* - love the flats! The look super cute with your jeans!
> *ct* -  LOVE them! They sparkle so much!
> *baglady *- What a funny pic! Love your whole outfit and of course the Ron Rons look great on you!


 
Thanks!  Yeah... it's addicting.  I am departing my bags collection because I am have an affair w/ Loubies.  Heads over heels.


MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> sara, ct, and baglady-such cute additions!!


 

LOL! Oh thank you.  I am flatter.  I am Vietnamese.  When I was in high school i was  ridicule by others for having my bird legs.  I did not wore skirt/dress/short until my senior year.  It was horrible.  I guess it's a pay off in my 30's,  and now I got lot of compliments.  Now, I wanted go those and say "Face".



aoqtpi said:


> sara, those look great on you!
> Thanks Flip!
> ct, so much sparkle! Love!
> baglady, such a cute picture! Love your hair and outfit! I'm totally jealous of your legs too. What's your background, if you don't mind me asking?
> Thank you Dessye and clothing!


----------



## needloub

Akalyah said:


> Mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302030


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

bagladyseattle said:


> Per Dessye request, here is the pic I could find wear my Ron Ron on the weekend... My DH emptied out the memory card at work so I cannot access to my modeling.
> 
> The best I could find is that I was making fun of Asian parking job.  Yes, it's my car and I was not the one who park like this.... it's my DH.



ohHH that kind of parking job really grinds my gears! 

Love the shoes on you though!


----------



## 9distelle

sarasmith3269 said:


> Ivory Fred Flats!  I love them , but they are so narrow and tight.  Im wearing them around the house now to see if I can get them to loosen up!


Stunning!!!!! Congrats!
They look awesome on you!


----------



## Dessye

Akalyah said:


> Mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302030


 
Wow, HOT!


----------



## cts900

*Akalyah*: Gorgeous! 
*ct*: I love me some sparkle...congrats!
*sara*: I hope the fit works out--those are awesome. 
*mishy*: Fierce woman. Fierce! 
*baglady*: Perfect choice. They are lovely. 
*aoqtpi*: They are just beautiful. 
*savvy*: Such a fun and exciting haul. I love them all and especially that shocking pink!  
*jenay*: All of that glorious purple makes me teary. I love, love, love, love, love!
*car:* I love the additional posting--I would look at those babies everywhere that you posted them...again and again and again....


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Akalyah said:


> Mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302030



Gorgeous *Akalyah*!  Congrats!

OT, but *CTS*, love your new avi pic!


----------



## saartje1102

My newest addition and very first pair: 










Sultane 140 veau velours/calf


----------



## saartje1102

sarasmith3269 said:


> Ivory Fred Flats! I love them , but they are so narrow and tight. Im wearing them around the house now to see if I can get them to loosen up!


 
Those are really cute! I'm sure they loosen up, then they will be sooo comfy  Congrats! 



ct462 said:


> New to me from a lovely tPFer


 
Stunning, how sparkly! 



bagladyseattle said:


> Per Dessye request, here is the pic I could find wear my Ron Ron on the weekend... My DH emptied out the memory card at work so I cannot access to my modeling.
> 
> The best I could find is that I was making fun of Asian parking job. Yes, it's my car and I was not the one who park like this.... it's my DH.


 
You look really great!


----------



## cts900

*saartje*: Again, they are lovely on you .

*LouboutinNerd*: Thank you so much, sweetie.  I keep starting the process of putting my Rastas back in my avi but I just cannot do it! I  Jem too much to switch her out!


----------



## cts900

My new babies: *Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron*


----------



## sarasmith3269

OMG *cts*!    Where did you find those?!


----------



## ct462

saartje, those are so classy! 
cts, lovinggg the color!

Thanks everyone for their comments... *leaves trails of sparkles*


----------



## aoqtpi

bagladyseattle said:


> LOL! Oh thank you.  I am flatter.  I am Vietnamese.  When I was in high school i was  ridicule by others for having my bird legs.  I did not wore skirt/dress/short until my senior year.  It was horrible.  I guess it's a pay off in my 30's,  and now I got lot of compliments.  Now, I wanted go those and say "Face".



That's awful that people would make fun of you for that. At least you got the last laugh 



saartje1102 said:


> My newest addition and very first pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultane 140 veau velours/calf



Congrats!



cts900 said:


> My new babies: *Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron*



Love!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *aoqtpi*, *ct*, and *sara*! I am mildly obsessed with metal patents.

*sara*: Believe it or not they were NIB on ebay.  I am still stunned that I won the auction.


----------



## rdgldy

cts900 said:


> My new babies: *Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron*


beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

*saartje*, welcome to the madness.  They look great on you.


----------



## bagladyseattle

WOW!  Very cool color.  It's beautiful!  Congrats.



cts900 said:


> My new babies: *Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron*


----------



## ilovetoshop

MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~


----------



## jeshika

GORGEOUS, *Ilovetoshop*!!!!  the color looks so much brighter than my RB maudissimas. total LOVE.


----------



## Dessye

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~


 
[gasp!] I can't breathe!  Air! AIR!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> GORGEOUS, *Ilovetoshop*!!!!  the color looks so much brighter than my RB maudissimas. total LOVE.


 
Shouldn't they be the same? Perhaps the RB MBBs pic was taken in daylight? The color is so gorgeous, I wish I could wear blue...


----------



## ilovetoshop

Thanks *jeshika* and *Dessye*! The color is rich for suede material. The pic was taken w/out flash indoors with lighting~ First pair in blue and I'm in  with the color already.


----------



## SassySarah

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~



OMG those are absolutely amazing!!!  I die!!!    

So many lovely purchases and I am so behind!


----------



## indypup

*cts*, I ADORE that color!  I seriously need a pair of Ron Rons!

*ilovetoshop*, OMG.   I love those.  Seriously. To. Die. For.


----------



## stilly

*cts, saartje, ilove* - Gorgeous new purchases!!!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> My new babies: *Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron*



such a unique color ...i love it congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~



OMG those are super gorgeous...Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

WOW!! Everyone's hauls are so great.  Glad to see someone else in the RB MBBs.  Gorgeous.


----------



## bling*lover

*ilovetoshop:* Oh my goodness they are amazing and look great on you, congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Akalyah said:


> Mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302030





ct462 said:


> New to me from a lovely tPFer





bagladyseattle said:


> Per Dessye request, here is the pic I could find wear my Ron Ron on the weekend... My DH emptied out the memory card at work so I cannot access to my modeling.
> 
> The best I could find is that I was making fun of Asian parking job.  Yes, it's my car and I was not the one who park like this.... it's my DH.





sarasmith3269 said:


> Ivory Fred Flats!  I love them , but they are so narrow and tight.  Im wearing them around the house now to see if I can get them to loosen up!


Beautiful shoes ladies!


----------



## needloub

*Cts*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

saartje1102 said:


> My newest addition and very first pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultane 140 veau velours/calf





cts900 said:


> My new babies: *Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron*





ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~



Gorgeous  Nice scores!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous additions everyone!


----------



## ct462

ilovetoshop- i LOVE your RB!!!!! beautiful!!!!


----------



## cts900

Those are outrageously amazing, *ilovetoshop*!

Thank you so much **MJ*, Cityfashionista, needloub, ntntgo, missgiannina, stilly, indy* (yes, you do need a pair!), *bagladyseattle*, and  *rdgldy*! 

You are all so kind!


----------



## saartje1102

ct462 said:


> saartje, those are so classy!
> cts, lovinggg the color!
> 
> Thanks everyone for their comments... *leaves trails of sparkles*


 


aoqtpi said:


> That's awful that people would make fun of you for that. At least you got the last laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love!


 


rdgldy said:


> *saartje*, welcome to the madness. They look great on you.


 
Thanks  you're great!



ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~


 
 ... perfection!



stilly said:


> *cts, saartje, ilove* - Gorgeous new purchases!!!


 


cts900 said:


> *saartje*: Again, they are lovely on you .
> 
> *LouboutinNerd*: Thank you so much, sweetie. I keep starting the process of putting my Rastas back in my avi but I just cannot do it! I  Jem too much to switch her out!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Akalyah

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~


 

these are gorggeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## kett

ilovetoshop - those are so pretty! The color is just amazing.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~



Those are TDF! !


----------



## Chins4

cts900 said:


> My new babies: *Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron*


 
 that colour CTS!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*saartje *- Congrats on your first pair!  I commented in your reveal thread, but I had to say again how gorgeous they are!
*cts* - LOOOOOOVE that color Ron Rons!  Sexy and classy at the same time!  And I love Jem also - I almost went as her for halloween this (last) year, but didn't have enough time to put together an outfit good enough to do her justice!
*ilovetoshop* - OMG!  That color!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## chloe speaks

*saartje*: i love that tassel bootie
*cts900*: beautiful color!
*ilovetoshop*: you totally made the right choice, move over framboise, that blue is amazing! LOVE!

I did break my ban and picked up the MBB black nappa!


----------



## MadameElle

^^That is gorgeous on you chloe.


----------



## Akalyah

chloe speaks said:


> *saartje*: i love that tassel bootie
> *cts900*: beautiful color!
> *ilovetoshop*: you totally made the right choice, move over framboise, that blue is amazing! LOVE!
> 
> I did break my ban and picked up the MBB black nappa!


 
very niceeee!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Chloe*-LOVE THEM! Do they fit TTS?


----------



## ct462

chloe, they look fab!!!


----------



## missgiannina

chloe speaks said:


> *saartje*: i love that tassel bootie
> *cts900*: beautiful color!
> *ilovetoshop*: you totally made the right choice, move over framboise, that blue is amazing! LOVE!
> 
> I did break my ban and picked up the MBB black nappa!



Gorg!!! congrats


----------



## jadorelouboutin

chloes speaks- man u rock those mbb they look great on u. 

am lusting for a pair!!!!!!

CC


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> *saartje*: i love that tassel bootie
> *cts900*: beautiful color!
> *ilovetoshop*: you totally made the right choice, move over framboise, that blue is amazing! LOVE!
> 
> I did break my ban and picked up the MBB black nappa!


 
Shoe twin!   They look awesome on you!!


----------



## kett

Chloe they are so stunning! They look great on you, well worth breaking a ban for!

I broke mine too - Toutenkaboucle in Jade!





















Close up of the colors and buckles:


----------



## Akalyah

BEAUTIFUL.. I love the JADE COLOR~~ Yummy!!


----------



## clothingguru

*kett:* OMG those are SPECTACULAR!!! I love LOVE the color of them! Congrats girl! * OMG if the MBB's came in this JADE SUEDE i would DIE* 

*chloe: *CONGRATS!!! Aren't they amazing and worth every penny????!!!

*akalyah:* Love the b/w greis on you! Stunning congrats!

*ilovetoshop:* OMG they are stunning!!!!! You got your hands on these babies fast!!!! COngrats!!! They are amazing on you!

*cts:* LOVE LOVE them hun! 

*saart*: Congrats! They are pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~





chloe speaks said:


> *saartje*: i love that tassel bootie
> *cts900*: beautiful color!
> *ilovetoshop*: you totally made the right choice, move over framboise, that blue is amazing! LOVE!
> 
> I did break my ban and picked up the MBB black nappa!



Beautiful MBBs! I didn't really like this style when I first saw them but now I'm tempted to pick up a pair!

Both of you wear these so well! Congrats 



kett said:


> Chloe they are so stunning! They look great on you, well worth breaking a ban for!
> 
> I broke mine too - Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:



WOW. Amazing shoes and colour! Do you only have to do up the buckle above your ankle to strap them on?


----------



## jeshika

yummyummmyummm *kett*! those are absolutely GORGEOUS! they look SO GREAT on you!


----------



## ct462

Kett, isn't jade such a beautiful color!?


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> *kett:* OMG those are SPECTACULAR!!! I love LOVE the color of them! Congrats girl! *OMG if the MBB's came in this JADE SUEDE i would DIE*
> 
> *chloe: *CONGRATS!!! Aren't they amazing and worth every penny????!!!
> 
> *akalyah:* Love the b/w greis on you! Stunning congrats!
> 
> *ilovetoshop:* OMG they are stunning!!!!! You got your hands on these babies fast!!!! COngrats!!! They are amazing on you!
> 
> *cts:* LOVE LOVE them hun!
> 
> *saart*: Congrats! They are pretty!


 
I hear you *CG*!!! I would die twice!  Oh hope they make them in Jade suede ! I LOVEEEE that color!!!!

*ilovetoshop* - they look stunning on you!!!!  the style and color!  I tried the cobra but it didn't really look that great on me (the style).  But maybe the jade...


----------



## Dessye

*cts*m lovin' your Ron Rons!!!! I love metal patent  I also need to add a pair of Ron Rons to my CL family.


----------



## kett

Akalyah - thanks! I am so pleased with the color.

clothingguru - EEP! If they did the MBB's in jade... 

aoqtpi - Thanks! Yep, just the one ankle buckle to get them off and on, thank goodness.

Thanks Jeshika!

cts - yes, Jade is gorgeous! I had no idea, but I'm so happy with it.


----------



## Cityfashionista

chloe speaks said:


> *saartje*: i love that tassel bootie
> *cts900*: beautiful color!
> *ilovetoshop*: you totally made the right choice, move over framboise, that blue is amazing! LOVE!
> 
> I did break my ban and picked up the MBB black nappa!





kett said:


> Chloe they are so stunning! They look great on you, well worth breaking a ban for!
> 
> I broke mine too - Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:




You ladies are KILLING me with all of this HOTNESS! You both look so good in those TDF shoes!


----------



## ilovetoshop

clothingguru said:


> *kett:* OMG those are SPECTACULAR!!! I love LOVE the color of them! Congrats girl! * OMG if the MBB's came in this JADE SUEDE i would DIE*
> 
> *chloe: *CONGRATS!!! Aren't they amazing and worth every penny????!!!
> 
> *akalyah:* Love the b/w greis on you! Stunning congrats!
> 
> *ilovetoshop:* OMG they are stunning!!!!! You got your hands on these babies fast!!!! COngrats!!! They are amazing on you!
> 
> *cts:* LOVE LOVE them hun!
> 
> *saart*: Congrats! They are pretty!



Thanks Hun and to everyone who left a comment! And congrats to all the wonderful additions everyone. Just beautiful ..Waiting for the MBBs to release seemed like an eternity.lol..but I must agree if the MBBs came in JADE!!!OOMGEE..The color is just to die for IRL. CAn't wait to see what you got in store cause you have great taste and killer legs~


----------



## RedBottomLover

*chloe*  you've made me fall in love with MBB all over again. they look beyond amazing on you.

*kett* that color looks TDF on you! not everyone can pull it off like you do. congrats on such an amazing pair!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Those are UNBELIEVABLE *kett*!!!  I love the style, and hadn't seen the jade before...  They look awesome on you--congrats!!



kett said:


> I broke mine too - Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Red/Silver Grease Fontanettes


----------



## bling*lover

*Chloe:* Congrats on your MBB they are gorgeous on you!
*Kett:* WOW they are beautiful, love the color and they look fab on you, congrats!
*MissElizabeth:* They are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## COOCOOChanel5

carlinha said:


> my last pair, the oh so gorgeous, unique and sexy *Lady Peep Python Batik*



u have such nice feet n legs. u model the shoes so well! love em all on u!


----------



## missgiannina

misselizabeth22 said:


> Red/Silver Grease Fontanettes



lovely! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

kett said:


> Chloe they are so stunning! They look great on you, well worth breaking a ban for!
> 
> I broke mine too - Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:



OMG that color is divine !!!!!!! congrats


----------



## kikidabest

Hi ladies! These are my second pair of CL's. I thought I will be fine with just one pair but they are addictive!! So here they are just fresh out the box


----------



## rdgldy

*Kett*, what an incredible pair of shoes!  The jade is amazing!


----------



## missgiannina

kikidabest said:


> Hi ladies! These are my second pair of CL's. I thought I will be fine with just one pair but they are addictive!! So here they are just fresh out the box



these are hot!!!!


----------



## kikidabest

missgiannina said:


> these are hot!!!!



Thanks


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chole Speaks:  Beautiful heels!


----------



## l.a_girl19

kett said:


> Chloe they are so stunning! They look great on you, well worth breaking a ban for!
> 
> I broke mine too - Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:


 
Cograts *Kett* WOW!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~


 
OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! You made the right choice! That color is incredible!! Congratulations!!


----------



## cts900

*kiki*: Lovely! 

*misse*: I adore that colorway. Gorgeous. 

*Dessye*: Thank you so very much .  It is my second Ron Ron and I feel like it definitely will NOT be my last.  

*clothing*: Thank you, sweetest . 

*kett*: Those shoes in that colorway have Kett written alllllll over them. It is like Msr. designed them just for you. Amazing. 

*chloe speaks*: Thank you so much hun and HUGE congrats on such a special pair yourself! Wow! 

*LouboutinNerd*: Thank you, dear.  I imagine you would be a _fabulous_ Jem! Time to start planning for this year.   

*Chins*: Thank you sooooooooooo much! I am head over heels in love.


----------



## aoqtpi

misselizabeth22 said:


> Red/Silver Grease Fontanettes



Amazing colour!



kikidabest said:


> Hi ladies! These are my second pair of CL's. I  thought I will be fine with just one pair but they are addictive!! So  here they are just fresh out the box



CLs are totally addictive! I only started collecting last month and I'm at 3 with another pair on order! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> I hear you *CG*!!! I would die twice!  Oh hope they make them in Jade suede ! I LOVEEEE that color!!!!



We would ALL be in trouble!


----------



## FlipDiver

My first pair of exotics!

*Python Declic 120*


----------



## kikidabest

@FlipDiver
Those are gorgeous !!


----------



## kett

Thanks *cts *- that must be why the color called to me!

Thank you *cityfashionista, redbottomlover, shoesanddogs, blinglover, missgiannina, lagirl*!!


----------



## Rubypout

*I LOVE anything Leopard print and I bid on these before xmas and lost....
The other day I was scanning ebay as usual and they were back. I got the lovely tpf ladies to verify and asked the seller to do a buy it now.
Introducing my third pair of Louboutin's
The lovely Miss Allen Leopard Pony 100*




Please excuse the blackberry quality image


----------



## jenayb

*Flip! Flip!* 

*Ruby* I love leopard. It's the best of all the patterns in the world.


----------



## cts900

*Ruby*: Love 'em!

*Flip*: Those just knocked my socks off! W-O-W!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Oh those Declics!!


----------



## kikidabest

*Ruby* where can i get those pants u are wearing?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I am loving those declics!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Ruby those are beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've missed so much since I was out of town. I love all the new additions. Congratulations!


----------



## heatherB

Congrats on the python,* Flip*! They are gorg.
Beautiful leopards, *Ruby*!


----------



## Rubypout

kikidabest said:


> *Ruby* where can i get those pants u are wearing?



English High street brand *New Look*, I bought them for £21.99 however they are now on sale for £14.99  soooo comfy. Casual with flats and smart with heels 
http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/trousers-and-shorts/pleated-hareem-trouser_208291701


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> My first pair of exotics!
> *Python Declic 120*


Absolutely TDF! Congrats! I am crazy in love with these!



Rubypout said:


> *I LOVE anything Leopard print and I bid on these before xmas and lost....
> The other day I was scanning ebay as usual and they were back. I got the  lovely tpf ladies to verify and asked the seller to do a buy it now.
> Introducing my third pair of Louboutin's
> The lovely Miss Allen Leopard Pony 100*
> 
> Please excuse the blackberry quality image



Congrats on your thirds - you wear them will!


----------



## Cityfashionista

misselizabeth22 said:


> Red/Silver Grease Fontanettes





kikidabest said:


> Hi ladies! These are my second pair of CL's. I thought I will be fine with just one pair but they are addictive!! So here they are just fresh out the box





FlipDiver said:


> My first pair of exotics!
> 
> *Python Declic 120*





Rubypout said:


> *I LOVE anything Leopard print and I bid on these before xmas and lost....
> The other day I was scanning ebay as usual and they were back. I got the lovely tpf ladies to verify and asked the seller to do a buy it now.
> Introducing my third pair of Louboutin's
> The lovely Miss Allen Leopard Pony 100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the blackberry quality image


Congrats ladies!  You all got some real beauties


----------



## missgiannina

FlipDiver said:


> My first pair of exotics!
> 
> *Python Declic 120*



OMG these are lovely!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Rubypout said:


> *I LOVE anything Leopard print and I bid on these before xmas and lost....
> The other day I was scanning ebay as usual and they were back. I got the lovely tpf ladies to verify and asked the seller to do a buy it now.
> Introducing my third pair of Louboutin's
> The lovely Miss Allen Leopard Pony 100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the blackberry quality image


Love these!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks everyone!  Can't wait to wear my new python Declics.  There's more snow predicted this week, so I have a feeling I won't be able to wear them for a while...


----------



## kikidabest

Rubypout said:


> English High street brand *New Look*, I bought them for £21.99 however they are now on sale for £14.99  soooo comfy. Casual with flats and smart with heels
> http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/trousers-and-shorts/pleated-hareem-trouser_208291701



OMG and they ship worlwide! Im about to order in every color! Thank You so much


----------



## calisnoopy

ilovetoshop said:


> MBB in RB, sorry for the crappy pics as I only have my phone to work with. Opted for the RB instead of Framboise. IRL, IMO the color appeared a lil washed out against my skin tone..although beautiful the color didn't pop as much seen in the pics. Took a chance and ordered them in RB and must say the color is richer IRL. Same size as the black nappas. Purchased from LV, think they received like 5 pairs as of Tuesday~


 
OMG they look amazing, love the royal blue color!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Flip*, i love those declics! FAB!!!!!


----------



## Rubypout

*Flip* those are Lovely!

 *Cts* *Nerdy* *Heather* *Aoqtpi City* and *MissGiannina*

*Kikidabest* Hope you enjoy them, I think I'll be investing in the black now they're on sale


----------



## saartje1102

FlipDiver said:


> My first pair of exotics!
> 
> *Python Declic 120*
> 
> Those are to die for! Very pretty! I can't wait to see a modelling pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Rubypout said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I LOVE anything Leopard print and I bid on these before xmas and lost....*
> *The other day I was scanning ebay as usual and they were back. I got the lovely tpf ladies to verify and asked the seller to do a buy it now.*
> *Introducing my third pair of Louboutin's*
> *The lovely Miss Allen Leopard Pony 100*
> Please excuse the blackberry quality image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning! I really love leopard print too! They look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misselizabeth22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red/Silver Grease Fontanettes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> kikidabest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! These are my second pair of CL's. I thought I will be fine with just one pair but they are addictive!! So here they are just fresh out the box
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! They look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> chloe speaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> *saartje*: i love that tassel bootie
> *cts900*: beautiful color!
> *ilovetoshop*: you totally made the right choice, move over framboise, that blue is amazing! LOVE!
> 
> I did break my ban and picked up the MBB black nappa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are sooo hot! They look absolutely stunning on you!
> 
> 
> 
> kett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe they are so stunning! They look great on you, well worth breaking a ban for!
> 
> I broke mine too - Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing! Really beautiful!That color is , very pretty!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## clothingguru

*ruby*: Congrats on the leopard! 

*flip*: Love them!!!! Congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Lucifer Bow Flats!


----------



## Kamabenz

OMG those are major NERDY!!! Loveee themm


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, fierce Nerdy! Congrats!


----------



## Jönathan

*Nerdy,* Cute flats!


----------



## needloub

Amazing *Nerdy*!


----------



## jeshika

those are gorgy, *Nerdy*! you are loving the lucifer style, aren't u?


----------



## Akalyah

I loveeee thoseee... 
Very hot NerdyBirdy !!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Nerdy, love, love, love them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow, this thread moves soooooo fast!  You ladies are hard to keep up with! 

*chloe* - What a great pair to break a ban for!  They look gorgeous on you!
*kett* - Another ban breaker!!  I would have too if I could get that color! The jade suede is amazing!
*misselizabeth* - Gorgeous!  The red/silver grease has to be my favorite combo for the fontanettes!
*kikidabest* - Wow!  Those are stunning!  I adore python!
*flip* - Congrats on your first exotic!  What a gorgeous pair to start your exotic collection with!
*Ruby* - Love them!  I am also a sucker for animal print, especially on CLs!  They are beautiful!
*Nerdy* - Be still my beating heart!  Those flats are gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

omg so pretty!


----------



## saartje1102

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Lucifer Bow Flats!


 
OMG! Those are beautiful! Congrats on such a lovely pair!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

WOW! You guys added some amaze shoes to your collections!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Rubypout

*Nerdy* Those are hot!


----------



## bokkie

Wow they're stunning 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Lucifer Bow Flats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love them Nerdy!!

Thank you ladies for the sweet compliments


----------



## clothingguru

*Nerdy*: I LOVE them!!! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

*Flip, Ruby, Nerdy* - Love the new purchases!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thank you so much Kamabenz, aoqtpi, jonathan, needloub, jeshika, akalyah, mistyknighttwin, louboutinnerd, aegis, saartje1102, mrsteachermrcop, rubypout, bokkie, misseleizabeth22, clothinguru & stilly!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous nerdy!


----------



## AEGIS

i just got some black hung ups from ebay.

i loooove them soo!!!!

*does a happy dance*


----------



## needloub

^^Congrats!  Hopefully you will post pics!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congratulations everyone on your new purchases!


----------



## sobe2009

Ruby: Congrats!! very nice purchase
Flip: Beautiful choice
Nerdy: looove the new addition!!


----------



## jeshika

A couple goodies - 

Cate Trash Slingbacks 140mm






Miss Clichy Booties 140mm





Leopard Madame Butterfly Pump 100mm (ps. thanks *regeens*!)





Black Suede Piros 120mm





more pics in my thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...tty-assisted-collection-thread-643402-20.html


----------



## FlipDiver

^^I just commented on your collection thread but I saw these again and  Love the trash slingbacks!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Flip*!


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> A couple goodies -



Jeshika--nice "couple of goodies"


----------



## jeshika

thanks MadameElle! O my what is that i see in your avatar?


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> thanks MadameElle! O my what is that i see in your avatar?



Something I really wanted for my B-DAY.  Will post pics soon.


----------



## MadameElle

Hi to all.  I just wanted to share my recent buys.  I ended up returning the Yolanda beige spikes and kept these instead.  I ended up loving them more - Very Prive beige spikes.


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> Something I really wanted for my B-DAY.  Will post pics soon.



UMMMMMMM HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOO MISSSY?!?!?!??!!!!!!!

is there SOMETHING you wanted to tell me?!??!?!?!!


----------



## jeshika

holy moley Elle!!!!!!! the beige spikes look great on you!!!! 

and yes... I WANT TO SEE THE BATIK TOO!!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

I have been waiting for this since it was posted in the NEW STYLES thread but LV got them in very limited quantities.  Although the LP is hotter and sexier (just look at carlinha's thread), I can barely stand in them without holding on to someone:shame: so I wanted to have these because I can stand and walk in a 120.  I also was adamant about getting my first pair of CL exotic as a B-day present (Jan. 25) for myself and also to use my store credit.

So, I went to LV this past Saturday night (I got there around 11pm) and went to the Palazzo the next day.  They had a fountain there so I made a wish with a penny. When I got to the boutique I asked if they still had a 35.5 or 36 in the HP and the SA (Ludmila) came out with a 36----and they fit and I am in love.  I really thought I would be 35.5 in these just like the VP but I am glad I went there to get this...HP Python Batik.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh! I guess I forgot that the Lucifer Bows were coming in a flat. They are awesome, *Nerdy*!!
*Jeshika*: you have added several gorgeous new pair to your collection. Congratulations!
Love the spiked VP's and python *MadameElle*! We are spiked shoe twins!


----------



## MadameElle

BattyBugs said:


> Love the spiked VP's and python *MadameElle*! We are spiked shoe twins!



Thanks Jeshika and Batty


----------



## ceseeber

Happy birthday *MadameElle*! I'm glad your penny wish came true!....modeling pictures pretty please?


----------



## MadameElle

I just re-checked the SIZING THREAD, and it does say TTS to 1/2 size up for HP...so here are the modeling pics.

These first 3 pics were taken after walking all day at the Palazzo shops so sorry for the swollen feet..naahhh they're always "swollen".


----------



## MadameElle

ceseeber said:


> Happy birthday *MadameElle*! I'm glad your penny wish came true!....modeling pictures pretty please?



Thanks for the b-day wish ceseeber.  I guess I can say that I was a winner at Las Vegas this weekend.


----------



## missgiannina

MadameElle said:


> Hi to all.  I just wanted to share my recent buys.  I ended up returning the Yolanda beige spikes and kept these instead.  I ended up loving them more - Very Prive beige spikes.



I love these better than yolanda...congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

MadameElle said:


> I just re-checked the SIZING THREAD, and it does say TTS to 1/2 size up for HP...so here are the modeling pics.
> 
> These first 3 pics were taken after walking all day at the Palazzo shops so sorry for the swollen feet..naahhh they're always "swollen".



 ...Wow ...beauties!!!


----------



## carlinha

^PERFECTION *madameelle*!!!!!!!!!!!!!  these cannot look any better and hotter on you!!!!  (yes just as much as the lady peep!)


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks *missgiannina*.  I  the VP.

Carla...


----------



## candyapples88

My FIRST every CLs! Sorry, I've been posting these every, but I'm excited!


----------



## MadameElle

candyapples88 said:


> My FIRST every CLs! Sorry, I've been posting these every, but I'm excited!



Congratulations candyapples88.  I know how you feel.  I still remember how excited I felt when I got my first pair of CL (black nappa MBB waaaaaay back in August 2010).  Now 4 pairs later, its still pure excitement and joy.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> Congratulations candyapples88.  I know how you feel.  I still remember how excited I felt when I got my first pair of CL (black nappa MBB waaaaaay back in August 2010).  Now 4 pairs later, its still pure excitement and joy.



Thank you! Yours are very lovely...I love the print!


----------



## MadameElle

So here's my red carpet look...my sister took this while I was checking myself out in the mirror  - I mean checking the shoes out.  The camera is not catching the true vibrant colors of the shoes.












That's it for now.  I need the beauty sleep for my b-day.  My friend and I are going to SCP tomorrow and maybe Newport Fashion Island (Neiman Marcus) to look at CLs.


----------



## bling*lover

*Jeshika:* WOW love them all but your cate trash are gorgeous congrats on all your new lovelies!
*Madamelle:* Love the beige spikes on you and whats not to love about batik, and they look amazing on you.. congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*elle*:SO glad you found them in your size they are amazing! and the beige spikes are killer on you!

*jeshika*: Love the new haul! The leopards are my fav tho! Leopard always steals my heart  CONGRATS!

*candy*: CONGRATS on your first pair! They are stunning on you!


----------



## CelticLuv

I missed a couple days and I can't believe how many new pairs came in...

*ilovetoshop*, GORGEOUS. I LOVE your RB MBB's, simply stunning!
*cts*, your grey metal Ron Ron's are TDF! I'm in love with the metal shine and that color! OMG, they are so versatile. I'm jealous!
*chloe*,  OMG. LOVE LOVE LOVE! You make me seriously want a pair of MBB's even though I just bought 3 pairs in one day! You ROCK them so well! How comfortable are they to walk in?
*Kett*, the color on those Toutenkaboucle's, WOW! Jade is so pretty!
*MissElizabeth*, congrats on such a unique red/silver color!!
*kikidabest*, CL's really are addictive, you have the bug now 
*Flip*, Holy Moly girl!!  The Python Declics are TDF!!!! No other words can do them justice, they are exquisite! I know we have an impending snow/ice/slush storm but you can always carry these beauties to the car and to wherever you're going and put them on in the place...no snow/sluch/salt will touch those soles 
*Ruby*, leopard is hot!
*Nerdy*, those lucifer bow flats are FIERCE!
*Jeshika*, great purchases! You have such great style! I am still looking for a pair myself. Congrats on such a great find!
*Elle*, I am loving the spikes! They look incredible on you! and those HP Python's, wow! What a great birthday present! I love your nail polish color too, what's it called?
*CandyApple*, great choice for a 1st pair, LOVE the nude Pigalles!


----------



## CelticLuv

Here are my latest purchases. I went a little nuts and bought all 3 in one day 
I absolutely love all of them and cannot wait till our weather warms up here to melt away any snow, slush, ice and the dreaded salt!

*Decollete Tortoise Patent*
These are a perfect fit and so versatile. The color on them is incredible, unfortunately the camera doesn't show the pattern as it is IRL.













*Very Prive Watersnake Hardwick*
Thanks to a lovely, super sweet and all around awesome TPF'er, these are now one of my faves! they are so comfy! Now I have to find something to wear them with besides jeans 









and for the 3rd, and most incredible pair to me...


----------



## CelticLuv

*Miss Clichy 140*
*I    these!!!* They are my ALL-TIME ABSOLUTE FAVORITE and they are extremely comfortable! The leather on these is super-soft, like buttah!!! 
I am beyond happy with them. Thank you to a lovely TPF'er, I now have one of my UHG's


----------



## jeshika

oh *Elle*, I DIE!!!!!!!!!! those batik HPs are GORRRGGGEEEEEEOOOOOUUUSSSSSS!!!!! Glad to hear they don't have my size anymore! hahahaha. But seriously, they look so great on you! YOU NEED TO POST OUTFIT PIXXXX!!!!!!

*candyapples88*, what a great first pair! My first was a nude too! I got myself a pair of decolletes. They look so great on you! Hey, post away! We love shoe porn... so no complaints here!!! Keep 'em coming!

gorrrgeeeouuusss additions, *celtic*! I saw that auction for the miss clichy... they look so fab. Great score!


----------



## jeshika

*Celtic*!!!! You have some amazing scores yourself!!!!



BattyBugs said:


> *Jeshika*: you have added several gorgeous new pair to your collection. Congratulations!


thanks again *Batty*!!!! 



bling*lover said:


> *Jeshika:* WOW love them all but your cate trash are gorgeous congrats on all your new lovelies!


thanks *bling*!!!! love your avatar! 



clothingguru said:


> *jeshika*: Love the new haul! The leopards are my fav tho! Leopard always steals my heart  CONGRATS!


Thanks *R*!!!! i LOVE leopard too!!!!! All sorts of kitties, i love.


----------



## Akalyah

Very Nice  CelticLuv


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow!! 
*CelticLuv*-Watersnake is my favorite exotic!! Beautiful!!! I love them all!!
*Elle*-Yahoo!!! I love seeing those! Congrats!

Congrats to everyone that I may have missed!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful New Additions Ladies!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jeshika* - Love your new additions!  The leopard print is just TDF!
*MadameElle* - The studded VPs are truely my favorite studded style, I think you made a great choice!  And those batiks - well, there are no words!  I adore the batik and I think it looks stunning in the HP style! Happy Birthday!
*candyapples* - Congrats on your first pair!  There is nothing sexier than a pair of pigalle 120!  Welcome to the addiction!
*Celtic* - Great haul!  3 CLs in one is a great way to spend the day!  Congrats on finding your UHG!


----------



## jenayb

*MadameElle*, I tried on the Batik NP at the LV boutique and darn near walked out with them. There is no way to describe how amazing those are on and IRL. Congrats on a stunning pair. Wear in good health!

*Celtic*, girl nice scores but you are KILLIN EM with that Hardwick!


----------



## clothingguru

*celtic*: Congrats on the new pairs! I love the HW Vp's on you!


----------



## CelticLuv

jeshika, l.a_girl, misty, louboutinnerd and clothingguru, THANK YOU!
the Hardwicks are really gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yay!!! I decided to pre-order the beige MBBs!! Now Ill have to choose between the Pigalle Platos and MBBs..I felt dizzy when I pressed the submit order button lol


----------



## heatherB

MadameElle said:


> Hi to all. I just wanted to share my recent buys. I ended up returning the Yolanda beige spikes and kept these instead. I ended up loving them more - Very Prive beige spikes.


 
This picture makes my heart hurt since I missed out on these from Saks. I'm still trying to decide if I should hunt them down or if it just isn't meant to be..

They look lovely on you, BTW, *MadameElle*. The color is beautiful with your skintone. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## heatherB

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yay!!! I decided to pre-order the beige MBBs!! Now Ill have to choose between the Pigalle Platos and MBBs..I *felt dizzy when I pressed the submit order button lol*




 a very familiar feeling


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> My FIRST every CLs! Sorry, I've been posting these every, but I'm excited!



Cngrats they look great !!!


----------



## heatherB

*Candy*, congrats! Nude piggies are a great first pair! They look gorgeous on you!
*Jesh*, nice goodies  They are all fab, but my favorite are the leopard Miss Clichy booties. AMAZING!
*Celtic*, wow! I love any Decolletes and the Miss Clichys look sooooo good on you.
*MadameElle*, congrats on the batiks as well!


----------



## BattyBugs

The HPs look fabulous on you, *MadameElle*.
Very nice, *candy*.
I love all 3, *Celtic*!


----------



## Dessye

I'm so behind on this thread!!!  Congrats everyone on your lovely purchases.  *MadameElle*, your HP batiks are


----------



## ikaesmallz

*madameelle* I'm so happy you got the HPs! Happy birthday to you!!! 

*candy* what a great pair, I absolutely  nude patent!!

*celtic* what can I say aside from they both look perfect on you!!!! I'm extremely happy you love them.  The HWs look awesome with summer dresses since you said you want to wear them with something other than jeans


----------



## cts900

*Nerdy*: Some super serious flats! I love them on you! 

*MadameElle*: Your new additions are just absolutely perfect, special, and lovely on you. 

*jeshika*: All gorgeous, but the Cate Trash....be-still my heart! 

*Celtic*: Incredible new additions! 

*candy*: Those are lovely. Congrats!


----------



## iimewii

I love everyone new additions!!


----------



## MadameElle

*THANK YOU *for the nice comments and birthday greetings blinglover, clothingguru, jeshika, LouboutinNerd, Batty, Dessye, Ikeasmallz, Cts900
CelticLuv - congrats on your new buys; the nail polish is by Dior and it is called Gris Montaigne
Jenay - the NP was also beautiful but the straps kept sliding down when I tried them on
heatherB-sorry to cause your heart to hurt.  Have you called Madison to see if they are getting another batch in the future?  The online boutique will be getting the black VP spikes soon.  If you're interested, send them an email to be put on the waitlist.


----------



## thoang0705

After a LONG (months!) hiatus, I finally bought another pair.
I LOVE these, especially since they aren't identical.


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> *THANK YOU *for the nice comments and birthday greetings blinglover, clothingguru, jeshika, LouboutinNerd, Batty, Dessye, Ikeasmallz, Cts900
> CelticLuv - congrats on your new buys; the nail polish is by Dior and it is called Gris Montaigne
> Jenay - the NP was also beautiful but the straps kept sliding down when I tried them on
> heatherB-sorry to cause your heart to hurt.  Have you called Madison to see if they are getting another batch in the future?  The online boutique will be getting the black VP spikes soon.  If you're interested, send them an email to be put on the waitlist.



Then you should have tried a smaller size!!  



thoang0705 said:


> After a LONG (months!) hiatus, I finally bought another pair.
> I LOVE these, especially since they aren't identical.



Ooooooh! Now that I see these on, I actually likee!


----------



## Babilu

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Lucifer Bow Flats!



OMG Nerdy! I think I just died and went to heaven!!!!!!! Those are TDF!!! Definitely on my wish list now.....so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks everyone!

Toang - Those are gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

i saw jenays pictures of the Pik^3 and ordered these babies from NAP... i don't think i'm in love with the nude version... pardon the naked toes!












i think i'm going to wait for the black version...  what do y'all think?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Jeshika*: This style is KILLER on you ..
Mmmm, You have too many blacks lady !
but still i like the PIK PIK in the black version more !


----------



## clothingguru

*thoang*: Congrats on your newbies! They are great on you!

*Jeshika*:......ARE you kidding girl?  The nude is SOOO hot! I like them best! And they are stunning on you! SERIOUSLY!


----------



## jeshika

hahaha thanks *Seductive* and *R*! I do have too many black shoes.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> i saw jenays pictures of the Pik^3 and ordered these babies from NAP... i don't think i'm in love with the nude version... pardon the naked toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to wait for the black version...  what do y'all think?



No more black shuz!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> No more black shuz!



hahaha, i am so bad at keeping to my bans. hey... have your shoes arrived yet??!?!!?!??!  i wanna see some pictures!!!!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> i saw jenays pictures of the Pik^3 and ordered these babies from NAP... i don't think i'm in love with the nude version... pardon the naked toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to wait for the black version...  what do y'all think?



I'll join the chorus by saying: go with the nude!  They look amazing and compliment your skin tone.


----------



## Dessye

thoang0705 said:


> After a LONG (months!) hiatus, I finally bought another pair.
> I LOVE these, especially since they aren't identical.



Wow, I think this is a difficult style to wear well, but your beautiful feet fit just perfectly!


----------



## Dessye

CelticLuv said:


> *Miss Clichy 140*
> *I    these!!!* They are my ALL-TIME ABSOLUTE FAVORITE and they are extremely comfortable! The leather on these is super-soft, like buttah!!!
> I am beyond happy with them. Thank you to a lovely TPF'er, I now have one of my UHG's



Wow, these are super HOT!  I may have to add these to my need list!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> i saw jenays pictures of the Pik^3 and ordered these babies from NAP... i don't think i'm in love with the nude version... pardon the naked toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to wait for the black version...  what do y'all think?



OMG!  I'm dying!  Do not get the black, I love these on you!


----------



## jeshika

Thanks *Dessye* and *Flip*! *Flip*, I am almost tempted to say, "Yes, Ma'am!" You are being so assertive.


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> i saw jenays pictures of the Pik^3 and ordered these babies from NAP... i don't think i'm in love with the nude version... pardon the naked toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to wait for the black version...  what do y'all think?



I love nude...it matches everything! I think the nude in that style of shoe makes it a little more feminine, while the black is more edgy.


----------



## kett

Jeshika the nude is amazing! Stick with it!

Celtic - Miss Clichy 140 ?!?!?!  Totally one of my dream shoes.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> hahaha, i am so bad at keeping to my bans. hey... have your shoes arrived yet??!?!!?!??!  i wanna see some pictures!!!!



Notchet, but I promise that they are worth the wait.


----------



## ct462

MadameElle, those HP Batiks are hot!!!!
CelticLuv, wow 3 additions in one week! Love them all! 
tHoang, they're beautiful!
jeshika, umm nude looks fan-freaking tastic on you!!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Jeshika:* They look gorgeous on you hun, I think they are keepers! 
*Thoang:* Those are gorgeous, I don't believe I ever seen those before, what are they called? Whatever they are they look great on you congrats!


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks bling*lover, jenaywins, candyapples88, clothingguru, dessye, ct462!
*bling*lover*, they're called paola 

*jeshika*, I say keep the nude, they're fabulous!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> i saw jenays pictures of the Pik^3 and ordered these babies from NAP... i don't think i'm in love with the nude version... pardon the naked toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to wait for the black version...  what do y'all think?



the are fab!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thoang: Congratulations. They are beautiful.
Jeshika: The Pik3 are hot!


----------



## 9distelle

MadameElle said:


> So here's my red carpet look...my sister took this while I was checking myself out in the mirror  - I mean checking the shoes out.  The camera is not catching the true vibrant colors of the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now.  I need the beauty sleep for my b-day.  My friend and I are going to SCP tomorrow and maybe Newport Fashion Island (Neiman Marcus) to look at CLs.


They look great on you, congrats!!!


----------



## heatherB

*Thoang*, love the lace booties. So pretty!
*Jesh*, the nude Piks look incredible on you! Maybe still get the black, but keep the nude  Seeing your modeling pics is actually making me wonder if I should get the nude instead of the black that I planned on.


----------



## CelticLuv

*THANK YOU 
heatherB* - I can't wait to wear the Miss Clichy's!!, 
*Batty*, *cts*,
*ikaesmallz *- what more can I say (except it's pure ). I am so excited to wear them out and ecstatic at how well they fit. thank you sweetie (10 times over) , 
*Dessye *- the MC's are definitely HOT and are so comfortable. You *NEED *, yes NEED, to get a pair yourself!!,
*Elle *- I'll have to get my hands on some Gris Montaigne ,
*Kett *- the MC 140's are my dream shoe too, I never knew it was a UHG of mine till I got them.  They are AWESOME, I cannot say that enough. ,
*ct46 *- 


*Jeshika*, the Pik Pik's in nude are incredible!! It matches your skin tone perfectly and looks like you have killer studs on your toes. LOVE them, I vote you should keep them.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*thoang* - Gorgeous!  Welcome back from your hiatus!
*jeshika* -   The nude is STUNNING!!!!  It looks gorgeous against your skin tone.  And it's not a black shoe!  Or, I guess you could get both the black and the nude!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> i saw jenays pictures of the Pik^3 and ordered these babies from NAP... i don't think i'm in love with the nude version... pardon the naked toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm going to wait for the black version...  what do y'all think?



 those are LOVELY!! You should keep them!


----------



## expensive shoes

jeshika, ur pik3s are gorge!,  I ordered them in blk after looking at one of ur pics modeling the nude pair, i wanna post pics!!!


----------



## missgiannina

black pik pik pik


----------



## l.a_girl19

*missgiannina*-WOW those are TDF!!! They look perfect on you! Congratulations!!


----------



## clothingguru

My fabulous MBB FRAMBOISE!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

missgiannina said:


> black pik pik pik




  Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

HOLY **** OMG *clothingguru*!! Please show us modelling pics!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

clothingguru said:


> My fabulous MBB FRAMBOISE!!!!!



OMG, I need sunglasses to look at this pic!  They are SOOOOO freaking vivid and gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## calisurf

^ Congrats Miss G!

Killer Deal and AMAZING shoes!!!


----------



## calisurf

OMG!!!!!!!   Need modeling shots!!!  



clothingguru said:


> My fabulous MBB FRAMBOISE!!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*MissG:* Congrats they are gorgeous on you!
*CG:*  AMAZING!


----------



## ochie

*missgiannina-* they look good on you! 
*clothinghuro- *modeling pic please! they are gorgeous! I want I want!


----------



## sobe2009

Missgiannina: Congrats!!

CG: Amazing, love them, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! modeling pics please now!


----------



## meltdown_ice

miss: congrats on your score, those piks looks so hot on you, i love the black, maybe a little more than the nude now 

clothing: loooooove it and yes yes yes we need modeling pic


----------



## clothingguru

*melt, sobe, ochie, bling, cali, l.a, Lnerd*: THANK YOU! Here are some modeling shot.... 

*missg*: OMG   I LOVE them! I NEED THEM!!!!! Oh boy!

So here they are...i would say they are true to the third picture in real life color! Spectacular really! 








*THIS picture below is the TRUE color and suede IRL. This is the exactl IRL color! ANd look of the suede! *


----------



## ceseeber

*Clothingguru,* those MBB are ultra fabulous. I can totally understand your excitement for this fine looking pair of heels....but are you ready for the commotion these will cause once you wear them out!?!


----------



## clothingguru

*ceseeber:* haha i am SOOOO ready! I cant wait to let these out in the open  And thank you! They are everything i wanted and more


----------



## Dessye

> So here they are...i would say they are true to the third picture in real life color! Spectacular really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS picture below is the TRUE color and suede IRL. This is the exactl IRL color! ANd look of the suede! *


 
Woohoo!  In 2 months, we will be shoe twins for all four you have laid out there!  Those MBBs look utterly fantastic on you --- those legs girl!


----------



## rdgldy

*clothingguru*, the framboise is really beautiful!  What a great colour.
*miss g-*I love the pikpik in black.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dang! I want those too *CG*!!! At first I really liked the RB MBBs but then when I saw these pics I would go with the framboise in the suede!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additions ladies!!

 Pik cubed and the Framboise MBB


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

wow everyone has fab additions...I love the MBB!!! Amaze!! Congrats!!


----------



## stilly

*celtic, jeshika, madameElle, missg, clothingguru *- Beautiful new additions!!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*dessye:*  I CANT WAIT to see yours!!!! YAY shoe twins on all 4!  And thank you for the lovely compliment  xx

*rdgldy*: Thank you so much, the color is my fav ! 

*l.a: *YOU neeeeeed these hun!  I like the RB suede too but i knew IRL i would like the framboise much more! So JUICY! 

*stilly, M.E, mrsteacher:* thank you


----------



## candyapples88

clothingguru said:


> *melt, sobe, ochie, bling, cali, l.a, Lnerd*: THANK YOU! Here are some modeling shot....
> 
> *missg*: OMG   I LOVE them! I NEED THEM!!!!! Oh boy!
> 
> So here they are...i would say they are true to the third picture in real life color! Spectacular really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS picture below is the TRUE color and suede IRL. This is the exactl IRL color! ANd look of the suede! *



Gorgeous!


----------



## kett

clothing - congrats! I've been so excited to see these on a real person (not on the runway) - you look fabulous in them, the color is amazing.


----------



## heatherB

clothingguru said:


> *melt, sobe, ochie, bling, cali, l.a, Lnerd*: THANK YOU! Here are some modeling shot....
> 
> 
> So here they are...i would say they are true to the third picture in real life color! Spectacular really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS picture below is the TRUE color and suede IRL. This is the exactl IRL color! ANd look of the suede! *


 
My goodness, *cg*, these are truly stunning on you!


----------



## heatherB

Ok, I'm certain I need a framboise suede something, but what?


----------



## bling*lover

*CG:* The framboise color is *A.M.A.Z.I.N.G*!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

clothingguru said:


> My fabulous MBB FRAMBOISE!!!!!



Wow!! I'm without words...


----------



## phiphi

omg everyone, i'm SO behind. i apologize for not being able to comment individually.

*congratulations on all your wonderful buys. this is a great eye candy thread!! *


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*cg* - you have just sold me on the framboise! I know firmly believe I need this color MBB!


----------



## heatherB

Where are the framboise suede MBBs available? Just interested...


----------



## Dessye

heatherB said:


> Where are the framboise suede MBBs available? Just interested...


 
I know Madison got them in.  Luisaviaroma.com has them online but they are pre-ordered for April 15.  Others can chime in on other boutiques that are carrying them.


----------



## heatherB

Thanks, *Dessye*


----------



## Star86doll

*Ladies, Love your new purchases!!! *


----------



## LornaLou

OMG!!!!!!!!! The Frambroise Madame Butterflies!!! They are amazing! I love them  

I got these Bianca Peacocks last week but unfortunately I had to return them because of the sizing  I'm sharing them with you though!


----------



## Dessye

LornaLou said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! The Frambroise Madame Butterflies!!! They are amazing! I love them
> 
> I got these Bianca Peacocks last week but unfortunately I had to return them because of the sizing  I'm sharing them with you though!


 
What was wrong with the sizing?   They look like they fit you almost perfectly AND they look spectacular on you!!!  Aww, near shoe twin...


----------



## Star86doll

*LornaLou, oh no! they look great on you! You will have to find the right size, peacock is one of my favourite colour ever!*


----------



## clothingguru

heatherB said:


> Where are the framboise suede MBBs available? Just interested...



Miami, SCP, Madison have gotten theirs in....GO GO GO!!!! 
Hollywood still has yet to receive them but will be getting them


----------



## clothingguru

LouboutinNerd said:


> *cg* - you have just sold me on the framboise! I know firmly believe I need this color MBB!



 So glad to enable!  YOU DO NEED THEM!


----------



## clothingguru

*phiphi, bling, CRISPEDROSA, heatherB, kett, candyapple*s:  ladies! I truly love them and cant stop staring at them! Anyone who is thinking of FRAMBOISE (*aka: heather*).....the MBB is so beautiful in this color!


----------



## bling*lover

*Lornalou:* Such a shame they didn't fit you because they look fantastic on you, i'm a huge lover of peacock bianca's. Hope you can get another pair!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lorna:* They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! why cant they work  So sad to part with such beauties! And thank you i love the MBB's too


----------



## LornaLou

They hurt so bad in the toe box on the sides of my feet, I wore them for about 10 minutes and I was starting to blister really badly on the inside of my foot on the bone, it was really painful and I don't want to go through the process of them making my feet agony until they are ok. Plus I don't think I'm very stable in 140 lol, the highest I have is 120 and that's a struggle sometimes. I do like the peacock but in real life the colour of it is almost black, it only comes up that colour with camera flash


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


> *melt, sobe, ochie, bling, cali, l.a, Lnerd*: THANK YOU! Here are some modeling shot....
> 
> *missg*: OMG  I LOVE them! I NEED THEM!!!!! Oh boy!
> 
> So here they are...i would say they are true to the third picture in real life color! Spectacular really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS picture below is the TRUE color and suede IRL. This is the exactl IRL color! ANd look of the suede! *




I need every one of those shoes you have in that pic!  Your modeling pic are SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*City:* Thank you SO much!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG there are sooooo many gorgeous new CLs!!!!! Congrats to all you lovely lucky ladies!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Clothing, the framboise is amazing!
Love the peacock, Lorna.


----------



## clothingguru

thank you *batty* and *dez*


----------



## soleilbrun

clothingguru said:


> My fabulous MBB FRAMBOISE!!!!!


Bestill my beating heart. Darn, something else to add to the list.  Congratulations!


----------



## phiphi

*lorna* - sorry to hear the peacock biancas didn't work for you. the colour looks fabulous on you though.

thanks for letting me share this recent addition - *purple patent ron rons*.


----------



## ceseeber

pretty purple *phiphi*!


----------



## Akalyah

Love it PhiPhi


----------



## Dukeprincess

PURPLE!!!!!  Love them *P*


----------



## calisurf

phiphi - ! the purple patent ron rons!  shoe second cousins   I can't stop wearing my PP simples


----------



## calisurf

Ebay UHG find!!!  

Coral Patent Bananas


----------



## heatherB

clothingguru said:


> *phiphi, bling, CRISPEDROSA, heatherB, kett, candyapple*s:  ladies! I truly love them and cant stop staring at them! Anyone who is thinking of FRAMBOISE (*aka: heather*).....the MBB is so beautiful in this color!


 
 *cg*, you're going to push me over the edge.


----------



## Dessye

phiphi said:


> *lorna* - sorry to hear the peacock biancas didn't work for you. the colour looks fabulous on you though.
> 
> thanks for letting me share this recent addition - *purple patent ron rons*.


 
*Phi*!!!!!!!! They look purple-licious!!!!


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> Ebay UHG find!!!
> 
> Coral Patent Bananas



I think I looked at these, too! They are spectacular on you - congrats. I just lurrrrrrrrve them!!!


----------



## Dessye

calisurf said:


> Ebay UHG find!!!
> 
> Coral Patent Bananas


 
Wow!!!  Congrats on a UHG!  That style looks fantastic on you!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> *lorna* - sorry to hear the peacock biancas didn't work for you. the colour looks fabulous on you though.
> 
> thanks for letting me share this recent addition - *purple patent ron rons*.



These are so fun! I love the colour, and they look perfect on you!


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> I think I looked at these, too! They are spectacular on you - congrats. I just lurrrrrrrrve them!!!



Love your lurrrrrrrrrrrrrves!  I bet you looked at the 38? These were the 37.5 from UKebay.  They took fooooorevvveeerrrrr to get here - the full two weeks... I was :tumbleweed:bumming...but happy now!!!



Dessye said:


> Wow!!!  Congrats on a UHG!  That style looks fantastic on you!



  I passed up on them when they were at NM last year...back when I kept saying no way to spending $800+ on a pair of shoes .  So stoked I was able to remedy that oversight!


----------



## soleilbrun

I received my spikes and love them as everyone said.  I'm amazed how they sparkle.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Um, hello!? Bigger pic, please!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Um, hello!? Bigger pic, please!!


 
I wish I could oblige but I'm bigger pic handicapped! How's this?

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/spikes/


----------



## heatherB

^beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

soleilbrun said:


> I wish I could oblige but I'm bigger pic handicapped! How's this?
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/spikes/



Hehe.

Oh my they are gorgeous. Congrats, shoe twin!!


----------



## SassySarah

phiphi -  the purple Ron Rons!  Shoe twin!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Phiphi*-CONGRATS!


----------



## rdgldy

*phiphi,* the purple ronrons are wonderful!! Such a gorgeous color.

*lorna*, sorry the biancas didn't work out, but they are beauties.

*cali,* the coral is wonderful.  Don't you just love the color!!

*soleil,* congrats on the studded VPs.  Truly one of my favorites.


----------



## NoelleW

Added some basics to my mini-collection today:  Nude patent Simples 

They're a tad too big, but I got some foot pads and that seemed to help the fit!


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> *lorna* - sorry to hear the peacock biancas didn't work for you. the colour looks fabulous on you though.
> 
> thanks for letting me share this recent addition - *purple patent ron rons*.




that purple is gorgeous ! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

calisurf said:


> Ebay UHG find!!!
> 
> Coral Patent Bananas



Cngrats they look fierce!


----------



## missgiannina

soleilbrun said:


> I received my spikes and love them as everyone said.  I'm amazed how they sparkle.



congrats they are beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

NoelleW said:


> Added some basics to my mini-collection today:  Nude patent Simples
> 
> They're a tad too big, but I got some foot pads and that seemed to help the fit!



perfect nudes ! congrats


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Lorna* - The biancas look STUNNING on you - the size from your pics look ok also.  I'm sorry to hear that they won't work out for you.
*phiphi* - My heart skipped a beat at that color of the Ron Rons - sooooo gorgeous!
*cali* - Congrats on your UHG!!!  The color is just beautiful with your skin tone.
*Soleil* - Ooooh, studded VPs!  I seriously can never get enough of this shoe!
*Noelle* - What a perfect, everyday shoe!  Everyone needs a CL nude, and the simples are perfect in this color!


----------



## ilovetoshop

CG= OMMMGEEEE they look amazing on you with your killer legs!! HOTNESS!!


----------



## jenayb

NoelleW said:


> Added some basics to my mini-collection today:  Nude patent Simples
> 
> They're a tad too big, but I got some foot pads and that seemed to help the fit!



Great basic! A practical nude shoe is an essential, IMO.


----------



## jenayb

My latest babies:

Grey Flannel Bianca 140






Nude Patent Lady Peep 150






 Navy Blue Suede Bianca 140


----------



## jeshika

Nice additions, *jenay*! L-O-V-E the navy!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *cesee, akayah, dukie, cali, dessye, jenay, sassy, l.a., rdgldy, missgianna, louboutinNerd*! the colour is so delish IRL. i have to say a special thank you to *naked* for these! 

*cali* love the bananas on you! congrats on a UHG!
*soleil* beautiful!! i so totally need studs in my life. 
*jenay* - such lovely additions! the gray flannel just looks so cozy!


----------



## kisenian

*jenay*! those are lovely additions! i really like the blue bianca!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*jenay* the nude patent lady peeps are GORGY!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cali:* Another gorgeous addition!

*soleil:* 

*jenay:* In the words of Fabolous, "you be killin em!"


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is the newest addition to my CL family, which happen to be named after my best friend, *phiphi* (aka. "Fifi").  How was I to resist a pretty shoe that is just as beautiful as my BFF?  No brainer.


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful!!! I love them.


----------



## stilly

*Jenay* - You look beautiful in all 3 pairs!!! Gorgeous!!!

*Duke* - I love the new Fifis!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

phiphi said:


> *lorna* - sorry to hear the peacock biancas didn't work for you. the colour looks fabulous on you though.
> 
> thanks for letting me share this recent addition - *purple patent ron rons*.





calisurf said:


> Ebay UHG find!!!
> 
> Coral Patent Bananas





soleilbrun said:


> I received my spikes and love them as everyone said.  I'm amazed how they sparkle.





NoelleW said:


> Added some basics to my mini-collection today:  Nude patent Simples
> 
> They're a tad too big, but I got some foot pads and that seemed to help the fit!





jenaywins said:


> My latest babies:
> 
> Grey Flannel Bianca 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Lady Peep 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Suede Bianca 140


 Gorgeous new additions ladies.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is the newest addition to my CL family, which happen to be named after my best friend, *phiphi* (aka. "Fifi").  How was I to resist a pretty shoe that is just as beautiful as my BFF?  No brainer.




What a beauty!


----------



## jeshika

*DUKE*, gorrrgeeeoussssss!!!!! They are so prettyy!!!! Modeling pictures please!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is the newest addition to my CL family, which happen to be named after my best friend, *phiphi* (aka. "Fifi").  How was I to resist a pretty shoe that is just as beautiful as my BFF?  No brainer.


 So pretty!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Duke*, congrats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous addition Duke!!


----------



## Chins4

Some stunning new additions ladies - this thread is so inspirational 

One more from me - an additon to my ever expanding collection of the perfect go-to pump: Decolletes in purple suede.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy, stilly, cityfashionista, jeshika, missgiannina, bling, miss e!*

Gorgeous purple suede Decs, *Chins!*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Dukes those are so beautiful!!! Chins- that color is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## surlygirl

i am loving all the new additions!

*jenay *- the blue suede biancas are an uhg of mine! really hope to find one day. they look amazing.

*duke *- love the fifi and in the lace it's so pretty!

*chins *- great addition with the purple suede decollete! perfect go to pump, indeed!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay*-WOW


----------



## jenayb

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

*Duke*, those are amazing. I have always loved the lace Fifi. :love
*Chins*, so very cute! Those are perfect on you!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*Duke* theyre so lovely!!

*Chins* love décolletés!


----------



## jeshika

lovely addition, *chins*!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, *Soleil*! We are shoe cousins.
Pretty nude Simples, *Noelle*.
Holy cow, *Jenay*! Three pretty pair, but I love the navy Biancas.
Love the Fifi, *Duke*.
The purple is so gorgeous,* Chins*.


----------



## cts900

*Soleil*: Huge congrats!   
*Noelle*: Perfection! 
*Jenay*: Navy Biancas!!!! Those look wayyyyyy too good on you, sister love!  
*Duke*: How cute, BFF *phi*/fi!  Those are gorgeous.  I cannot wait to see the amazing outfits you will put together with those beauties. 
*Chins*: Deeeeee-licuous!
*phi*: O-M-G!!!!  I am in serious love with those.  That is an absolute _must have_ shoe! They are so pretty on you, sweet phi.   
*CG*: Little mama! Those are FIERCE! I am so happy for you, my sweet friend. 

I have been MIA for a few days so to whomever I may have missed, I send both sincere apologies and enormous congrats!


----------



## Faraasha

Hellloooo!

Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!

I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186



Um, excuse me? BEIGE Studded Pigalles!? 

I die - I'm dead! I love!


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186



Beautiful!


----------



## Faraasha

*jenaywins*: I KNOW... I was so shocked when the lady at the store brought them out... I barely put them on for a second to check if they fit before I rushed to the counter to buy them as 2 other ladies were eyeballing me wearing them!!...   I got them in London!

*candyapples88*: Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

*Faraasha*, they are beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## rdgldy

*chins*, love the purple!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Jenay and Duke:  Lovely additions


----------



## ilovetoshop

Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186



Just stunning!! Congrats on such a fierce pair!


----------



## clothingguru

heatherB said:


> *cg*, you're going to push me over the edge.




*CTS:* Thank you hun! 

*soleilbrun*:Congrats on the spikes!!! Fierce!

*cali:* Congrats on the coral banana's!!!! Love em!!!!! 

*jenay:* Love all 3 pairs!!! Especially the nude peeps!!!!!! 

*duke:* The lace fifi's are soooo beautifully elegant! I love them! 

*Chins*: Congrats on a great pair cheeka, love the blue! 

*Noelle*: ya gotta love a basic NUDE! Congrats!


----------



## soleilbrun

Faraasha: Gorgeous shoes. Congratulations


----------



## Faraasha

Thank you guys!


----------



## missgiannina

Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186



those are stunning congrats!


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186



oh GORGEOUS *Faraasha*!!!! i am so jealous! the beige piggys look so great on you.


----------



## candyapples88

I received these today! I won them on Thurs and they arrived today...fast shipper  I'm glad that Janey mentioned something to me about sizing because 38.5 fits a lot more snug and still comfortable than my nude 39 pigalles did (still waiting for that exchange to take place.) 

I was wondering though, I noticed that the CL stamp on the bottom of the shoe is _slighty_ bigger on one shoe over the other. You probably wouldn't notice unless you looked really hard. I believe these shoes to be real and had them authenticated here....but was wondering if that's something that is common.

Also, is it me...or do "special" 120 pigalles like Lucifer and ones with designs or prints seem or feel like the heel isn't quite as high as the classic 120 pigalles like the patent or kid?


----------



## jeshika

those look great on you, *candy*! Not sure why the stamps are different sizes, but CLs are handmade so sometimes there are variations.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*candyapples88*-Stunning!! Congrats!! Where did you get your nude Pigalles?


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks guys!

Jeshika - Yea I kind of thought it was probably just the particular stamp they used for each shoe.

LA Girl - My nude pigalles I'm waiting for Horatio to send them to me. But I also know that Costa Mesa is going to be receiving a new shipment in next week.


----------



## jenayb

Congratulations, *candy*!! They are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous Candy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you for all of your sweet compliments ladies!!! 

*candy:* Love the Lucifer bows!


----------



## cts900

*candy*, those are some _serious_ heels! they look fab on you.


----------



## ochie

*candy-* they looks good on you! congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Candy  :devil:


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186


Those are beauties.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies - this thread is so inspirational
> 
> One more from me - an additon to my ever expanding collection of the perfect go-to pump: Decolletes in purple suede.



Beautiful!


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Jeshika - Yea I kind of thought it was probably just the particular stamp they used for each shoe.
> 
> LA Girl - My nude pigalles I'm waiting for Horatio to send them to me. But I also know that Costa Mesa is going to be receiving a new shipment in next week.


 
*Candy*-Thanks! Both those Pigalles really suit you!! You have a nice foot for them  My feet come out a little on the sides in that style..wide foot im afraid I still want those nude ones though LOL


----------



## Faraasha

Loving the shoes Candy! They look great! I want!!


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks everyone!

LA Girl - I'm pretty sure I went down a whole size for the Pigalle, but when I went down only half a size the toe box was bigger. Have you tried only half a size down or even doing your TTS (not sure if this size would work though) and maybe just adding insoles or grips to prevent your foot from sliding forward? That's if you really want them anyway...some people prefer not to do this, while others don't mind.


----------



## karwood

*chloe,* love MBB. Certainly worth breaking any ban!
*kett,* your jade Toutenkaboucle looks fab on you!
*misselizabeth* very lovely! Congrats!
*kiki,* LOVE THEM! What style is that? Dorepi?
*flip,* I can't see your pics, but I am certain your Declics are lovely!
*ruby,* fabulous!
*nerdy,* they are fierce! Are they comfortable?
*jeshika,* love your new additions!
*madame* Happy Birthday HP Python  Batik shoe twin! Aren't they oh-so-fab?!?!? I also love beige spike VP!
*candyapple,* you are totally rockin in those Pigalles and Lucifer Bow!
*celtic,* beautiful scores! congrats!
*thoang,* WELCOME BACK!!! It been a long time. I'm loving the Paolas on you!
*jeshika,* the Piksx3 in nude patent are amazing!
*missgianina,* WOW! The Piksx3 are becoming popular! Love them in the black as well!
*R,* your pics of framboise MBB has convinced me the color is GORGEOUS!! I'm glad your pics have captured the true beauty of these MBB!
*Lorna* I'm sorry the peacock Bianca did not work out for you. For what it's worth, they look beautiful on you in your modeling pics!
*phi,* those purple Ron Rons are looking mighty lovely on you!
*calisurf,* Congrats on finding your UHG! They are beautiful!
*soliel,* Fierce! I agree, bigger pics, especially for us older gals with poor eye vision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*noelle,* very pretty!
*jenay,* all your new additions are gorgeous! Congrats!
*duke,* your lace "phiphi" are truly lovely!
*chins,* love purple suede declics!
*faraasha*, beautiful!

I just received two new pairs this week...

I present you, my *HP Python Batik.*











and the very long awaited *MBB Beige Nappa*


----------



## candyapples88

Karwood - Your Batiks are killing 'em right now!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

and the very long awaited *MBB Beige Nappa*











[/QUOTE]


 OMG Kar!!!  OMGGGGG!!!! you got so lucky your Batiks are perfect!!!! LOVE  the pink leaves on the heels  ok I so did not need to see those Beige MBBs on you


----------



## jeshika

thanks *karwood*! oh my... i love the print on your batiks!!!  and the beige looks so good on you!!! i'm so jealous!!!! and is that Chanel black pearl you are wearing? looks great on you!


----------



## karwood

Thank you *candy, adctd and jeshika!!*



jeshika said:


> thanks *karwood*! oh my... i love the print on your batiks!!!  and the beige looks so good on you!!! i'm so jealous!!!! and is that Chanel black pearl you are wearing? looks great on you!



You are close. It is Chanel Steel.


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> You are close. It is Chanel Steel.



looks good on you. congrats again! love your new additions!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Gorgeous spikes *Candy & Farasha* that purple is gorgeous* Chins*!


----------



## jeshika

These babies came in earlier this week... 

Electric Blue Declic 140mm


----------



## BattyBugs

*Faraasha*: Your beige studded Pigalles are gorgeous!
*Candy*: Congratulations!
*Karwood*: Wow! Beautiful new additions!
*Jeshika*: Love the blue suede!


----------



## bling*lover

OMG *Karwood* your batik's are amazing as are your MBB and they both look fab on you, congrats!
*Jesh:* Gorgeous color congrats!


----------



## ochie

WOOOOOW! They are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> I received these today! I won them on Thurs and they arrived today...fast shipper  I'm glad that Janey mentioned something to me about sizing because 38.5 fits a lot more snug and still comfortable than my nude 39 pigalles did (still waiting for that exchange to take place.)
> 
> I was wondering though, I noticed that the CL stamp on the bottom of the shoe is _slighty_ bigger on one shoe over the other. You probably wouldn't notice unless you looked really hard. I believe these shoes to be real and had them authenticated here....but was wondering if that's something that is common.
> 
> Also, is it me...or do "special" 120 pigalles like Lucifer and ones with designs or prints seem or feel like the heel isn't quite as high as the classic 120 pigalles like the patent or kid?



wow these looks hot ...congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

karwood said:


> *chloe,* love MBB. Certainly worth breaking any ban!
> *kett,* your jade Toutenkaboucle looks fab on you!
> *misselizabeth* very lovely! Congrats!
> *kiki,* LOVE THEM! What style is that? Dorepi?
> *flip,* I can't see your pics, but I am certain your Declics are lovely!
> *ruby,* fabulous!
> *nerdy,* they are fierce! Are they comfortable?
> *jeshika,* love your new additions!
> *madame* Happy Birthday HP Python  Batik shoe twin! Aren't they oh-so-fab?!?!? I also love beige spike VP!
> *candyapple,* you are totally rockin in those Pigalles and Lucifer Bow!
> *celtic,* beautiful scores! congrats!
> *thoang,* WELCOME BACK!!! It been a long time. I'm loving the Paolas on you!
> *jeshika,* the Piksx3 in nude patent are amazing!
> *missgianina,* WOW! The Piksx3 are becoming popular! Love them in the black as well!
> *R,* your pics of framboise MBB has convinced me the color is GORGEOUS!! I'm glad your pics have captured the true beauty of these MBB!
> *Lorna* I'm sorry the peacock Bianca did not work out for you. For what it's worth, they look beautiful on you in your modeling pics!
> *phi,* those purple Ron Rons are looking mighty lovely on you!
> *calisurf,* Congrats on finding your UHG! They are beautiful!
> *soliel,* Fierce! I agree, bigger pics, especially for us older gals with poor eye vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *noelle,* very pretty!
> *jenay,* all your new additions are gorgeous! Congrats!
> *duke,* your lace "phiphi" are truly lovely!
> *chins,* love purple suede declics!
> *faraasha*, beautiful!
> 
> I just received two new pairs this week...
> 
> I present you, my *HP Python Batik.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the very long awaited *MBB Beige Nappa*



OMG i died twice .....those batiks are TDF  x's 1000 and the mbb omg i cant wait till saks sends out the preorders  ...


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> These babies came in earlier this week...
> 
> Electric Blue Declic 140mm




Love that color !!! congrats


----------



## jeshika

thanks *MissG*, *bling* and *batty*!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*Karwood,* Congrats on the beautiful additions! They look stunning on you.

*Jeshika,* Congrats on the Declics! I love the color!


----------



## Faraasha

*Karwood!* OMG so amazing... I love the MBB in that color!


----------



## Luv n bags

Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186


 
Love these!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*karwood:* Your new additions are fabulous, per usual! 

*jeshika:* Gorgeous color!


----------



## ROXANE2007

jeshika said:


> These babies came in earlier this week...
> 
> Electric Blue Declic 140mm




Love Those EB declic, they are so beautiful! I would like much modeling pics


----------



## ROXANE2007

*Karwood*, your new additions are both gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## phiphi

*noelle* - sorry i missed your post! shoe twins!! congrats - the nude simples are just totally amazing!
*dukie* - love the fifi - they are so gorgeous and sophisticated!
*chins* - the purple looks fantastic - love the decolletes!
*faraasha* - omg those are fierce!
*candy* - the lucifer bows look great on you!
*karwood* - your two additions are stunning! you wear them both so beautifully! seriously, monsieur should get you to model his shoes!
*jeshika* - congrats on the EB! love that colour!


----------



## soleilbrun

Jesika: love the declic! are you well versed in 140mm because I am currently being defeated by my shoe.

Karwood:  The batik are just beautiful!  love the colors.  I also love the nude mBB, a perfect match.

Candy: must admit I am a bit jealous of your born for pigalle feet (wide foot sufferer).  Congrats on the lucifers.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Karwood*-Your new purchases are TDF!!! Those MBBs are stunning!! I am so glad I pre-ordered those instead of the Pigalle Platos! The color is AMAZING!!! Congratulations both pairs look fantastic on you!!!

*Jeshika*-Electric Blue is such a beautiful find!! Congratulations!! Modelling pics?


----------



## Ilgin

*karwood:* amazing new additions! The nude MBB is perfection!
*jeshika:* love the electric blue- this color looks so beautiful with the red sole!


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahh I was so behind In this thread now I had some time to see all of your beautiful new additions


----------



## stilly

I received these yesterday from Bergdorfs...Denim Pigalle 120s

I'm not really a big fan of denim shoes but since they were pigalles I decided to give them a try.

They're a dark denim, darker than the shoe pictures I've attached.


----------



## FlipDiver

stilly said:


> I received these yesterday from Bergdorfs...Denim Pigalle 120s
> 
> I'm not really a big fan of denim shoes but since they were pigalles I decided to give them a try.
> 
> They're a dark denim, darker than the shoe pictures I've attached.



*Stilly*, the denim Pigalles are gorgeous on you!  You have the best mod shots!  I would love to see a collection thread of yours!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Stilly*: OMG !! _I want your LEGS_ !!
Congrats you rock the Pigalle


----------



## candyapples88

Stilly - Love the pigalles! My fav shoe!


----------



## jenayb

*Stilly!!*


----------



## jenayb

_Danielle_ said:


> Ahh I was so behind In this thread now I had some time to see all of your beautiful new additions



This is so cute.


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> I received these yesterday from Bergdorfs...Denim Pigalle 120s
> 
> I'm not really a big fan of denim shoes but since they were pigalles I decided to give them a try.
> 
> They're a dark denim, darker than the shoe pictures I've attached.



Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Stilly*-LOVE those!! You are truly the Pigalle !!!


----------



## ochie

love your pigalle! your skirt is so cute!


----------



## Faraasha

These were a gift from my friend... They were for my birthday... They were my first CLs... Ive always had the obsession with CLs but I was too scared to go into a store in fear someone will look at me like I don't belong!!...

However, reading through this website gives me that confidence! We all just really want some beautiful things!! 

Anyway, sorry for the soap opera moment!... Here they are... We had just had our first stand-alone CL store open up in Dubai (CLs were only sold in Saks here in dubai before...) and people were going nuts... My friend went to the store and was going a little crazy with her credit card and it was my birthday (September) so she got me a pair as well!!

Complete surprise!


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha - Looks great on your skin tone! Congrats!


----------



## Faraasha

Thank you *candyapples*!


----------



## Star86doll

*Jeshika,* Love your declics!!
*karwood, *Wow love love Batik HP! and Beige MBBs!
*Stilly,* denim pigalle looks great on you and you got fabulous legs! 
*Faraasha, *they are soo pretty!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Faraasha*-Gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Stilly*, your new denim pigalles are lovely.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood,* just went back to find the reveals on your MBB and HP... Gorgeous my dear! Were you the lucky lady that received the call from Miami after me on the MBB 38.5? Nathalie called me and I had to pass....


----------



## Akalyah

Very Nice Stilly
and Faraasha


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous.


Faraasha said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> Im new the Purse Form only by registration... Ive been keeping up with you ladies for a while now... I love love love all the wonderful CL shoes... And I love love love the support and cheering you guys give each other!
> 
> I wanted to share my purchases with you guys! I FINALLY got my hands on some pigalle spikes... My loves!...
> 
> View attachment 1311185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311186


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika:* LOVE the electric blue!!! Modeling pics PLEASE!!!!
*kar:* LOVE the Batiks on you and the Beige MBB's are amazing! Cant wait to get mine  Congrats! 
*stilly:* Congrats on the piggies! 
*candy*:The lucifers bows have been a love of mine! They look amazing on you! 
*Fara:* Gorgeous! Congrats! 
*Danielle:* Thank you


----------



## saartje1102

stilly said:


> I received these yesterday from Bergdorfs...Denim Pigalle 120s
> 
> I'm not really a big fan of denim shoes but since they were pigalles I decided to give them a try.
> 
> They're a dark denim, darker than the shoe pictures I've attached.


 
Those are gorgeous! They look great on you.  Congrats!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *candyapples, jenay, missg, l.a_girl, ochie, star86doll, saartje1102, clothinguru, Akalyah, Bella, Flip, SeDeCtive*!!! 

*Faraasha* - Love the slingbacks!!!


----------



## stilly




----------



## BijouBleu

*Jeshika* - Pik cubed are gorgeous on you, definite keeper! Love the declics.

*missgiannina *- Fabulous

*CG* - 
*phiphi* - So pretty. 

*Calisurf* - Love, absolute love!

*Soleilbrun *- Gorgeous

*J'enay* - I die a thousand deaths!! OMG!! The navy are divine, the nude LP, I have no words!, love the flannels, 

*Duke*  - Love the lace Fifi, I've been eyeing them for months  
*
Chins4* - Such a great colour.
*
Faraasha* - Love! 

*Candy* - Stunners! Such a fabulous shoe, you wear it well.

*Karwood *- Your avi  The HP are gorgeous!! The MBB are TDF. 

*Stilly *- Love the denim pigalle! 

*HeatherB* - Was just at CL Robertson and they have MBB framboise (as well as beige nappa) in stock, tried it on and it is even better in person! 

I apologize if I missed anyone but all the shoes are fabulous and you all wear them so well!!


----------



## marsienishi

Got the MBB woohoo!

Took my US TTS 37.5 - straps are a little loose - but I have really narrow feet.

I need more 150mm shoes now!!


----------



## candyapples88

marsienishi said:


> Got the MBB woohoo!
> 
> Took my US TTS 37.5 - straps are a little loose - but I have really narrow feet.
> 
> I need more 150mm shoes now!!



Lovely!


----------



## Beaniebeans

stilly said:


> I received these yesterday from Bergdorfs...Denim Pigalle 120s
> 
> I'm not really a big fan of denim shoes but since they were pigalles I decided to give them a try.
> 
> They're a dark denim, darker than the shoe pictures I've attached.



LOVE THESE!


----------



## jeshika

*Jönathan*, *Duke*, *Roxane*, *phiphi*,* l.a_girl19*, *Ilgin*, *Dani*, *Star86doll* and *CG* aka *R*!



soleilbrun said:


> Jesika: love the declic! are you well versed in 140mm because I am currently being defeated by my shoe.



thanks *soleil*! i am not very well versed with the 140mm... neither with the 120mm without platform, actually... but these babies are surprisingly easy to maneuver in!


----------



## jeshika

*Stilly*, those are HOT on you!


----------



## missgiannina

marsienishi said:


> Got the MBB woohoo!
> 
> Took my US TTS 37.5 - straps are a little loose - but I have really narrow feet.
> 
> I need more 150mm shoes now!!



Gorgeous congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*K*: Thank you! I love the color of the MBB's so much! 

*marsien*: COngrats shoe twin! They are GORGEOUS on you! 

*bijou*: Thank you!


----------



## BijouBleu

The colour is completely off here, will try again in daylight.........Jade patent pigalle 120mm, picked up this afternoon. They're stunning IRL.


----------



## candyapples88

BijouBleu said:


> The colour is completely off here, will try again in daylight.........Jade patent pigalle 120mm, picked up this afternoon. They're stunning IRL.



Stunning! LOVE Pigalles!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bijou*: they are stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## birdiesage

Hi all!
I'm a newbie 
I ordered these just now and wanted to share...
These would be my first pair of CL! SO EXCITED!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-pOwiZdNknaVn3AL1tgmtzw


----------



## candyapples88

birdiesage said:


> Hi all!
> I'm a newbie
> I ordered these just now and wanted to share...
> These would be my first pair of CL! SO EXCITED!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-pOwiZdNknaVn3AL1tgmtzw



I was lusting after those today! Wasn't sure if 40 would fit me though  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## clothingguru

birdiesage said:


> Hi all!
> I'm a newbie
> I ordered these just now and wanted to share...
> These would be my first pair of CL! SO EXCITED!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-pOwiZdNknaVn3AL1tgmtzw



YAY!!! What a GORGEOUS first pair!!! Congrats!


----------



## birdiesage

THANK YOU CANDYAPPLES88 AND CLOTHINGGURU!
I am SUPER excited!
I'll make sure to post pics as soon is I receive them.

Candyapples88- do you know anything about these shoes? On net-a-porter they say its an exclusive but I wasnt' sure what that meant... I looked around and couldn't find these any where else- rushing me to grab them asap as the sizes were running out... 
If you know any info on theses i'd sure appreciate it!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Stilly*: You really wear Pigalle's so beautifully. Love the denim.
*Faraasha*: Congratulations on your first pair.
Congrats on the MBBs, *Marsie*!
The jade is stunning, *Bijou*!


----------



## birdiesage

stilly said:


> I received these yesterday from Bergdorfs...Denim Pigalle 120s
> 
> I'm not really a big fan of denim shoes but since they were pigalles I decided to give them a try.
> 
> They're a dark denim, darker than the shoe pictures I've attached.


These look great on you! Pretty legs too!


----------



## Faraasha

Lovely shoes girls!! You all look great!

Here are my latest  CLs...Dorepi... Also got these in London... They were on sale!! Price was 490 dollars... But I got the VAT refund at the airport when I was leaving so actually they cost me around 450 dollars... 

What do you guys think?


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> Lovely shoes girls!! You all look great!
> 
> Here are my latest  CLs...Dorepi... Also got these in London... They were on sale!! Price was 490 dollars... But I got the VAT refund at the airport when I was leaving so actually they cost me around 450 dollars...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1313091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313093



Cute!


----------



## Chins4

Wow this thread moves at lightning speed! 

I have one more pair to contribute - Black Suede Biancazips! Had to size right down to a 35.5 in these and after the usual toe-crushing break in period I think they are shaping up to be pretty damn comfortable


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jenay* - More Biancas!!  I'm going to start calling you the Bianca queen .
*duke* -  I adore the lace fifis!  They are seriously calling my name!
*Chins* - The purple suede is so gorgeous!  I totally  them!  And those Bianca Zips - Stunning!
*Faraasha* - OMG I've never seen that color studded pigalles but they are smoking hot!  Love them!  The nude on your second pair looks gorgeous against your skin tone and I love the dorepis!
*candyapples* - The lucifers look perfect on you!  Glad they arrived so quickly!
*karwood *- I die!!!!  Both of your new additions are incredible.  I love how much purple is in the batiks, and the MBB - they are pure perfection!
*jeshika* - I can never get enough of the EB suede!  Congrats on finding them!
*Stilly* - I actually really love the denim pigalles!  The darkness of the denim almost makes it look in your pics like a flannel.  I think they are a great way to slightly dress down the pigalle while still making them dressy enough for most occasions, if that makes sense, lol.
*marsienishi* - the MBB look beautiful on you!  Sorry they are a little loose - I have small feet also - so I understand your situation.  
*bijou* -   Gorgeous!  I am totally crushing on anything jade!
*birdie* - Congrats!  Make sure to post pics when they arrive!  The watersnake is soooooo pretty!


----------



## Faraasha

*LouboutinNerd* : Thank you!  And I know about the beige studded pigalles! I was so shocked when the sales lady brought them out... They weren't even on display in the store!... 

*aoqtpi*: Thank you!


----------



## candyapples88

Birdie - No I don't have any info on the shoes. I think NAP were the only ones selling those currently.

Chins - Congrats!

Faraasha - Love them!


----------



## karwood

*jeshika,* congrat, your blue suedes are lovely!
*stilly,* PERFECTION!
*Faraasha,* both of your additions are fabulous, especially the Dorepi!
*marsienishi*, I soooo happy it all worked out! They look gorgeous on you!
*birdie,* can't wait to see modeling pics of your Open Lips.
*bijou,* Very lovely! Congrats!
*chins,* you are totally rockin in those Biancazip!


*batty, dani, bling, ochie, missgianina, jonathan, duke, IIgin, l.a, soliel, phi, ROXANE, Faraasha, Star86, Bella, clothingguro and bijou *




BellaShoes said:


> *Karwood,* just went back to find the reveals on your MBB and HP... Gorgeous my dear! Were you the lucky lady that received the call from Miami after me on the MBB 38.5? Nathalie called me and I had to pass....



Nope, it was not me this time . I got my MBB from Madison.


----------



## saartje1102

BijouBleu said:


> The colour is completely off here, will try again in daylight.........Jade patent pigalle 120mm, picked up this afternoon. They're stunning IRL.


 
As far I can see, these are beautiful, really gorgeous! Can't wait to see
them in daylight! Congrats!



birdiesage said:


> Hi all!
> I'm a newbie
> I ordered these just now and wanted to share...
> These would be my first pair of CL! SO EXCITED!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-pOwiZdNknaVn3AL1tgmtzw


 
Those are just fabulous! Can't wait to see them on you! I'm drooling over here, haha!



Faraasha said:


> Lovely shoes girls!! You all look great!
> 
> Here are my latest CLs...Dorepi... Also got these in London... They were on sale!! Price was 490 dollars... But I got the VAT refund at the airport when I was leaving so actually they cost me around 450 dollars...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1313091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313093


 
Stunning! They look great on you, very sexy!



Chins4 said:


> Wow this thread moves at lightning speed!
> 
> I have one more pair to contribute - Black Suede Biancazips! Had to size right down to a 35.5 in these and after the usual toe-crushing break in period I think they are shaping up to be pretty damn comfortable


 
Just perfect! Really like the zip!!



marsienishi said:


> Got the MBB woohoo!
> 
> Took my US TTS 37.5 - straps are a little loose - but I have really narrow feet.
> 
> I need more 150mm shoes now!!


 
Perfect! They look great on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*chins:* LOVE the black suede bianca zips on you! GORGEOUS!!!

*fara:* Those piggies are amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

everyone's shoes are gorgeous!!! Congrats to all!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> The colour is completely off here, will try again in daylight.........Jade patent pigalle 120mm, picked up this afternoon. They're stunning IRL.



Ooooh I love Jade!! 



Faraasha said:


> Lovely shoes girls!! You all look great!
> 
> Here are my latest  CLs...Dorepi... Also got these in London... They were on sale!! Price was 490 dollars... But I got the VAT refund at the airport when I was leaving so actually they cost me around 450 dollars...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1313091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313093



These are perfect for you, and on sale is even better!  



Chins4 said:


> Wow this thread moves at lightning speed!
> 
> I have one more pair to contribute - Black Suede Biancazips! Had to size right down to a 35.5 in these and after the usual toe-crushing break in period I think they are shaping up to be pretty damn comfortable



Fraternal shoe twins, woowoo! Congrats! 



LouboutinNerd said:


> *jenay* - More Biancas!!  I'm going to start calling you the Bianca queen .



Hehe *LN*


----------



## icecreamom

*Karwood* I love your avi

*Jenay*... Biancas! Yummy...


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


> *Karwood* I love your avi
> 
> *Jenay*... Biancas! Yummy...



Oh, hi! I haven't seen you in a while! Thank you!  

It's amazing how differently I really do feel about Biancas now that I, ehem, started sizing correctly.


----------



## foosy

BijouBleu said:


> The colour is completely off here, will try again in daylight.........Jade patent pigalle 120mm, picked up this afternoon. They're stunning IRL.


 beautiful!

May I ask where you picked them up?


----------



## kikidabest

Faraasha said:


> Lovely shoes girls!! You all look great!
> 
> Here are my latest  CLs...Dorepi... Also got these in London... They were on sale!! Price was 490 dollars... But I got the VAT refund at the airport when I was leaving so actually they cost me around 450 dollars...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1313091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313093



I love those!! I just bought Doremi couple weeks ago and now think that I need some Dorepis too


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> Oh, hi! I haven't seen you in a while! Thank you!
> 
> It's amazing how differently I really do feel about Biancas now that I, ehem, started sizing correctly.



Awww  I've been studying.. like crazy, I decided to take 4 classes/14 credit hours and I also have a full time job... so I'm going nuts trying to manage it all! I try to come here during the day (at work) and see all the amazing pictures, and laugh at some of the jokes/comments, it brightens my day  :shame: but I feel bad because I can't comment or follow a thread! I'm waiting for spring break to have one week off school and relax! BUT! I know it's worth it so I should stop complaining and head back to my book!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Bijou, Beanie, jeshika, Batty, LouboutinNerd, Karwood & CEC.LV4eva*!!!

*Bijou* - Those Jade Pigalles are just beautiful on you!!! Gorgeous!!!

*marsienishi *- Love the MBBs!!! They look great!!!

*Faraasha* - Those Dorepis look so sexy on you!!!

*Chins* - Great Biancazips!!! Love the suede!!!


----------



## Dessye

I am so behind that I can't post individual congrats!  I saw your long post, Karwood and hats off to you!  So, congrats every one for some fantastic first pairs and some more fantastic new additions!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

*candyapples88, karwood, saartje1102, clothingguru, kikidabest, jenaywins, stilly*...  

I'm so proud of my teeny tiny mini collection... Give it a year Ill catch up with you guys! :lolots:


----------



## thithi

Faraasha said:


> Lovely shoes girls!! You all look great!
> 
> Here are my latest  CLs...Dorepi... Also got these in London... They were on sale!! Price was 490 dollars... But I got the VAT refund at the airport when I was leaving so actually they cost me around 450 dollars...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1313091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313093


These are hot!  congrats on getting a sweet deal on these!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

look at those jade pigalles! i love them!!!


----------



## roussel

Hard to catch up with everyone's fabulous purchases here.  Congratulations ladies!
Here is what came yesterday in the mail

Gold Robots :robot:


----------



## Louboufan

I love it!


roussel said:


> Hard to catch up with everyone's fabulous purchases here. Congratulations ladies!
> Here is what came yesterday in the mail
> 
> Gold Robots :robot:


----------



## CelticLuv

*wow roussel those Robots are FIERCE!!!*
I'm sure you can make any outfit 'pop' with them


----------



## Akalyah

Where are my sunglasses 
NICEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Louboufan

I love them! What store did you get them from? I really wanted those but it did not go on sale in the US so I ended up getting the leopard Dorepi.


Faraasha said:


> Lovely shoes girls!! You all look great!
> 
> Here are my latest CLs...Dorepi... Also got these in London... They were on sale!! Price was 490 dollars... But I got the VAT refund at the airport when I was leaving so actually they cost me around 450 dollars...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1313091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1313093


----------



## l.a_girl19

*roussel*-those are beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

*Rousel*, those stand OUT!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love them* roussel!*



roussel said:


> Hard to catch up with everyone's fabulous purchases here.  Congratulations ladies!
> Here is what came yesterday in the mail
> 
> Gold Robots :robot:


----------



## christian08

very nice Denim Pigalle 120s but i never see it in louboutin store


----------



## Faraasha

Louboufan said:


> I love them! What store did you get them from? I really wanted those but it did not go on sale in the US so I ended up getting the leopard Dorepi.



Got them in London... Their sale was insane... It wasnt the CL boutique.. I got these from a store called Joseph off Draycott avenue in London... 

They had a massive sale... I tried these on and a suede bibi in the tan brown color for around the same price... Im kicking myself for not buying everything I could that day!!... Store was empty and the shoes were more than half off their original price...


----------



## jenayb

I posted my new babies in my collection thread, but they are so lovely that I wanted to share! 

Pik^3






Beige Lucifer Bow 100






Roma Python Bianca 140


----------



## CelticLuv

*Faraasha*, do they have an online website? if not, can you PM me any contact information you have for them, email address is always good


----------



## Faraasha

CelticLuv said:


> *Faraasha*, do they have an online website? if not, can you PM me any contact information you have for them, email address is always good




They don't post anything online... But this is their website... With their contact info and everything...

http://www.joseph.co.uk/stores/

Good luck!


----------



## Faraasha

jenaywins said:


> I posted my new babies in my collection thread, but they are so lovely that I wanted to share!
> 
> Pik^3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Lucifer Bow 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma Python Bianca 140



Gorgeous gorgeous just utter gorgeousness!!!

I cannot find the lucifer bow anywhere for the life of me!!! :cry: I want the black ones... 

They all look really good on you!! ... I love the pik^3...


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous just utter gorgeousness!!!
> 
> I cannot find the lucifer bow anywhere for the life of me!!! :cry: I want the black ones...
> 
> They all look really good on you!! ... I love the pik^3...


 
Thank you, and here you go:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/lucifer-bow-120mm.html


----------



## CelticLuv

*Jenay, OMG!!!!!* Great haul, girl! I  ALL of them but those Roma Python Bianca's


----------



## Cityfashionista

roussel said:


> Hard to catch up with everyone's fabulous purchases here.  Congratulations ladies!
> Here is what came yesterday in the mail
> 
> Gold Robots :robot:



This is my dream shoe!   It's absolutely perfect! :cry:


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I posted my new babies in my collection thread, but they are so lovely that I wanted to share!
> 
> Pik^3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Lucifer Bow 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma Python Bianca 140


 

Love them all...especially the Pik pik pik and Lucifers!


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous just utter gorgeousness!!!
> 
> I cannot find the lucifer bow anywhere for the life of me!!! :cry: I want the black ones...
> 
> They all look really good on you!! ... I love the pik^3...


 
What size are you? If you don't see your size on the CL website, I know I saw some on ebay and I think on bonanza as well.


----------



## clothingguru

*Roussel:* Love the robots on you! Congrats!

*Jenay: *Gorgeous new babies!!!!!! They are insanely spectacular !!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*jenay,* Wow!!

Beautiful additions to your collection. Every pair looks stunning on you!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I posted my new babies in my collection thread, but they are so lovely that I wanted to share!
> 
> Pik^3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Lucifer Bow 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma Python Bianca 140


OMG!  I couldn't see the pics at work but it was worth the wait! Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

marsienishi said:


> Got the MBB woohoo!
> 
> Took my US TTS 37.5 - straps are a little loose - but I have really narrow feet.
> 
> I need more 150mm shoes now!!


 
OMG I LOVE THEM! Congratulations!! I am getting really impatient now lol: my beige MBBs only ship in April. HURRY UP TIME I WANT MY SHOES!!!!! lol


----------



## cts900

*jenay*: 

*roussel*: How fun are those?!?!?! They look fab on you! 

*Chins*: S-E-X-Y. Period.

*Far:* Perfect combo of classy and edgy. 

*Bijou*: That color kills me every time. Lovely.


----------



## surlygirl

in my excitement, I posted twice!


----------



## surlygirl

loving the new additions!

*jenay *- the roma python biancas brought a tear to my eye! so gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I posted my new babies in my collection thread, but they are so lovely that I wanted to share!
> 
> Pik^3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Lucifer Bow 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma Python Bianca 140


 
*Jenay*, I'm so JEALOUSsssssss!!! :greengrin:  Wow, your collection is expanding so fast!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*jenay*-AWESOME purchases!The Biancas are out of this world!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

JenAYWins- love them all especially the Roma python Biancas 140's and the pik^3 sniffer, pretty pup. woooohaaaaa


----------



## jenayb

Thanks for the kind words, ladies.

*crystal*, his name is Crosby.. He is our baby.


----------



## Dessye

Crosby is a cutieeeee!!!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thank you.  Although......... He's a PITA sometimes.


----------



## BijouBleu

Thank you *Batty*, *Candyapples*, *CG*, *LouboutinNerd*, *Karwood*, *Saartje*, *Stilly*,* Cts900*, *Nerdy* - 

*Foosy* - Thank you, I picked them up at the Robertson boutique. 
*Fara *- Love those dorepi.
*Chins* - those zips look great
*Roussel *- Fierce!!!!
*Jenay* -


----------



## BattyBugs

*Roussel*: The Robots are insane!
*Jenay*: Holy cow, girl! Three incredible pair. Love them all! Your helper is so cute.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

ooh my word. WHERE did you get these beauties?? dammit, I keep missing out on these...




candyapples88 said:


> My FIRST every CLs! Sorry, I've been posting these every, but I'm excited!


----------



## candyapples88

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> ooh my word. WHERE did you get these beauties?? dammit, I keep missing out on these...



Costa Mesa is receiving a new shipment this week...give them a call!! I got mine from Horatio though.


----------



## calisurf

I am so behind, so sorry if I missed anyone!

*Jenay* - gorgeous!!!! oh my!  So beautiful!  

*roussel* -  so cool!  love the robots.

*BijouBleu *- those jade pigalles are killer, great buy!

*Faraasha* - the dorepi look so much better on, they are sexy!

*Chins4 *- love the zip!

*marsienishi* -  MBB

*stilly *- denim piggies!  wow - do you have a piggy group shot?!

*karwood* - HP batiks!  oh and MBB 

*jeshika *- EB declics are gorgeous

*candyapples88* - LBs, they are awesome!

*Dukeprincess* - beautiful lace fifis!!!


----------



## Faraasha

*Calisurf:* Thank you!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I live in europe so I have no clue what Cosa Mesa means and I don´t think Horation has an online store, or does it?thanks anyways, they are geooorgeoussss



candyapples88 said:


> Costa Mesa is receiving a new shipment this week...give them a call!! I got mine from Horatio though.


----------



## *MJ*

^^Costa Mesa, California CL Boutique - (714) 754-9200 costamesa.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr 

HTH ,


----------



## karwood

Thank you, *cali*!

*roussel,* your Robots are fierce! :robot:
*jenay,*


----------



## skislope15

There is a pair of black lucifiers on bonanza for sale right now
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Nerdy...t__Christian_Louboutin_Lucifer_Bow_Pumps_37_5






Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous just utter gorgeousness!!!
> 
> I cannot find the lucifer bow anywhere for the life of me!!! :cry: I want the black ones...
> 
> They all look really good on you!! ... I love the pik^3...


----------



## Bleue

Jenay, those are gorgeous shoes!  Wow, three pair at once - hubba, hubba.  :greengrin:


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> There is a pair of black lucifiers on bonanza for sale right now
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Nerdy...t__Christian_Louboutin_Lucifer_Bow_Pumps_37_5


 
Oh no!!! Nerdy is selling her Lucifers????  But they looked so HOT!!!


----------



## jeshika

LOVE the new additions, *jenay*! And your pooch is so adorable!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

CL Grey flannel Flats w/black trim:  (can't remember exact name of shoe style)


----------



## clothingguru

^ those are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you!!


----------



## Ayala

I think those are Pigalle flats.  Grats!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Great!  Thanks!!


----------



## Chins4

One more from me 

I love how the print on these is different from each angle you look at them


----------



## CelticLuv

*purseinsanity*, those flats are so cute! are they comfortable?
*chins*, wow, love the print and material on them....so unique!!


----------



## phiphi

*jenay* - what a haul woman!
*roussel* - the robots are fierce!
*bijou* - the jade is such a stunning colour!
*faraasha* - congrats! the dorepi are awesome on you!
*pursinsanity* - i'm really loving the look of the flannel. may i ask how you sized in these?
*chins* - loving biancazip & VP orlato! can't wait to see what else you got!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

This thread gets me every time!! Congrats on your new beauties, ladies!


----------



## chloe speaks

My new purple suede Lady Gres!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fabulous new CLs ladies!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jenay* - had to come back for another drool!  Those Biancas never cease to amaze me!
Those look great *Melana*- the flats are so cute!  I need to find a pair like that for work!
*Chins* - Nice score!  I adore those orlatos!
*Chloe* - those LG are killing me!  I don't think I've ever seen them in purple suede, but they are gorgeous!


----------



## jujuv

Found these at a vintage store in Rome Italy today!
Was my size so i knew i had to have em!


----------



## Akalyah

Very Nice additions!!


----------



## Faraasha

My Latest!!!!  


http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/faraashas-1st-reveal-660001.html


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous *jujuv!*  These are one of my fav CL booties!



jujuv said:


> Found these at a vintage store in Rome Italy today!
> Was my size so i knew i had to have em!


----------



## grace7

i have a new purchase to share.
i was not sure how i felt about these when i first saw them...but i think i kinda like them now that they are here!!  
the lady clou spike.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Recents additions from Vegas:*

*Framboise Patent HP:*






*Phython Batik HP:*
Very comfy but since i saw the pink leaves on the heels of Karwood's Pair , i am thinking to exchange it !! What do you think my lovely assistants ?


----------



## Faraasha

LOVE THEM!! *Seductive*... They look so good!!!


----------



## Faraasha

grace7 said:


> i have a new purchase to share.
> i was not sure how i felt about these when i first saw them...but i think i kinda like them now that they are here!!
> the lady clou spike.




They look great on you!!... Theyre soo beautiful!!


----------



## gymangel812

*^SeDuCTive:*
love them both framboise patent is such a lovely color and i really like your batiks! i hate to admit but yours are the first ones i saw that i really liked! def. keep!!!

*grace7:*
wow, i didn't like the lady clou in pics but seeing yours on, they're quite lovely. perfect mix of spike & bow... perhaps i need a pair...


----------



## heatherB

*purse*, cute flats!
*chins*, beautful!
*chloe*, love the purple LGs!
*jujuv*, very pretty!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*gymangel812* : Awww, you are too sweet Gym 
I strongly advice you for a classic pair in Framboise patent..
Believe it, you'll never regret it !

*Faraasha*: Thank you Hun !


----------



## heatherB

*grace*, looooooove the Lady Clou! They look gorgeous on you!
*Seductive*, I already commented on the other thread, but congrats on two fab new additions! I am thinking I need some HPs...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

heatherB said:


> [
> *Seductive*, I already commented on the other thread, but congrats on two fab new additions! I am thinking I need some HPs...



Thanx Heather, You definitely need one !!


----------



## Prada_Princess

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Recents additions from Vegas:*
> 
> *Framboise Patent HP:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phython Batik HP:*
> Very comfy but since i saw the pink leaves on the heels of Karwood's Pair , i am thinking to exchange it !! What do you think my lovely assistants ?



These pythons are stunning - keeeeeeep them


----------



## l.a_girl19

jujuv said:


> Found these at a vintage store in Rome Italy today!
> Was my size so i knew i had to have em!


 
WOW! Fantastic!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, I haven't been in this thread in a while - congrats on all your new purchases ladies!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Seductive*-beautiful pairs!! HP Python Batiks


----------



## ochie

*grace7*  where did you got them? is the red out already?


----------



## jenayb

grace7 said:


> i have a new purchase to share.
> i was not sure how i felt about these when i first saw them...but i think i kinda like them now that they are here!!
> the lady clou spike.



Wow! I wan't sure about these, either, but they look fantastic on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*grace:* They are HOT!!! Congrats! 

*seductive:* LOVE the Batiks and the framboise HP's!!!! 

*jujuv: *They are Lovely on you !!!! Congrats! 

*Far*:GORGEOUS pik pik pik's! Congrats! And the bibi looks great on you! 

*Chins:*Love the Animal print on u! Congrats! 

*Chloe:* The purple is stunning on your skin tone! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*grace7*-HOTTTTTT!


----------



## grace7

ochie said:


> *grace7*  where did you got them? is the red out already?



i purchased these at the cl online boutique! i know that neimans had the red on preorder...not sure if they are out yet, though.

thank you so so much for the compliments everyone!!!!! i love them.


----------



## jeshika

*grace7*, those are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Great additions ladies!!


----------



## missgiannina

chloe speaks said:


> My new purple suede Lady Gres!



these look great on you!


----------



## missgiannina

jujuv said:


> Found these at a vintage store in Rome Italy today!
> Was my size so i knew i had to have em!



wow these are super cute!!! love the lace!


----------



## missgiannina

grace7 said:


> i have a new purchase to share.
> i was not sure how i felt about these when i first saw them...but i think i kinda like them now that they are here!!
> the lady clou spike.



i LOOOVVEEE these....


----------



## missgiannina

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Recents additions from Vegas:*
> 
> *Framboise Patent HP:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phython Batik HP:*
> Very comfy but since i saw the pink leaves on the heels of Karwood's Pair , i am thinking to exchange it !! What do you think my lovely assistants ?



the batik are gorgeous ... i wouldnt exchange them since it makes them unique not having the same pattern!


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Recents additions from Vegas:*
> 
> *Framboise Patent HP:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phython Batik HP:*
> Very comfy but since i saw the pink leaves on the heels of Karwood's Pair , i am thinking to exchange it !! What do you think my lovely assistants ?



I think the coloration is gorgeus!!!  What size are you???  Sell them to me!


----------



## Dessye

purseinsanity said:


> CL Grey flannel Flats w/black trim:  (can't remember exact name of shoe style)



I think these are called Torpille.


----------



## saartje1102

*grace7*: Wow, I really like your lady clou spikes! They look amazing on you! You should definetely keep them!
*^SeDuCTive^*: I Love your HP's! They are stunning, those Batiks! Drooling over here! Haha
*purseinsanity*: J'adore those grey flannel flats! So versatile! Really cute, congrats!
*chins4*: Those are gorgeous! Are those very prive's? Really cute!
*chloe speaks*: Fabulous! You look great in them, you wear them well!
*jujuv*: OMG, just stunning! If I ever see a pair in my size, they would be mine, haha! Really beautiful


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*grace* - the LC look gorgeous on you!  And i adore that ostrich Kelly in your avi pic!
*Seductive* - OMG!  Great haul!  Those batik HPs totally take my breath away!


----------



## chloe speaks

*SeDuCTive:* The Batiks are amazing! and the HPs make me think of other colors that I need for spring 
*grace7:* I did not like this style that much when I saw the stock pics, even though I LOVE LP but now   . they look amazing on you!
*purseinsanity:* Very cute flats...they almost look like pigalle w/ a bow
*chins4:* very nice! giraffe looks great w/ the red!
*jujuv: *what a find! were they a fabulous deal as well?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Thank you ladies for your nice complements, love you*


----------



## Mittens34

My brand new Jaws. I love them, but I'm not sure if I should keep them. I don't like how my toes look in them.


----------



## aoqtpi

Formatted my iMac then discovered I had lost the iWorks disk so I don't have iPhoto/a way to get pictures off my camera... so iPhone pic will have to do for now!

My new black Ron Rons from Savannah's!  My first black pair of CLs, but my fourth pair of CLs since I started collecting in December... Oy!


----------



## Faraasha

*aoqtpi* They look great!! Congrats!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the Jaws *Mittens*!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Mittens*: they look great. do you feel that they are too tight?
*aoqtpi*: congratulations! nice pair - it's a slippery slope


----------



## l.a_girl19

*aoqtpi*-Congrats!!! They are beautiful! I need more pairs of closed CLs! lol

*Mittens*-Congrats those are so rare..keep them they look fantastic on you!!


----------



## indypup

*Mittens*, I PM'd you.


----------



## juliev2

thank u everyone!! I got them for about 400US .. I think it's a wonderful deal! they weren't used either just tried on .. 

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post price.. if not I'm sorry! 





chloe speaks said:


> *SeDuCTive:* The Batiks are amazing! and the HPs make me think of other colors that I need for spring
> *grace7:* I did not like this style that much when I saw the stock pics, even though I LOVE LP but now   . they look amazing on you!
> *purseinsanity:* Very cute flats...they almost look like pigalle w/ a bow
> *chins4:* very nice! giraffe looks great w/ the red!
> *jujuv: *what a find! were they a fabulous deal as well?


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Formatted my iMac then discovered I had lost the iWorks disk so I don't have iPhoto/a way to get pictures off my camera... so iPhone pic will have to do for now!
> 
> My new black Ron Rons from Savannah's!  My first black pair of CLs, but my fourth pair of CLs since I started collecting in December... Oy!



Super cute and very timeless - great choice!!


----------



## clothingguru

*aoqtpi:* Congrats on the new pair! They are pretty 

*mittens*: Congrats on the jaws! They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## candyapples88

Mittens: Keep them! They look great!

Aoqtpi: Nice!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks *Faraasha*, *Chloe*, *l.a_girl*, *Jenay*, *CG* and *Candy*! 

Here is my growing Ron Ron family 




I didn't realize that the tape on the soles was so noticeable until I saw this picture but it makes them not slippery and it's not like anyone will be on the floor looking up at them anyways 


Here are the are 'kissing'  :kiss:


----------



## RedBottomLover

*aoqtpi* how is the Ron Ron comfort wise?


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks *Faraasha*, *Chloe*, *l.a_girl*, *Jenay*, *CG* and *Candy*!
> 
> Here is my growing Ron Ron family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that the tape on the soles was so noticeable until I saw this picture but it makes them not slippery and it's not like anyone will be on the floor looking up at them anyways
> 
> 
> Here are the are 'kissing'  :kiss:



*L*!!!!!!  what great new additions!!!!!! totally love them! i'm so JEALOUS. my feet hate ron rons which makes me so sad because they are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

RedBottomLover said:


> *aoqtpi* how is the Ron Ron comfort wise?



I find them incredibly comfortable, but they're the only style I own besides VGs (which I find torturous) so I'm probably not the best judge. The pitch isn't bad but sometimes I notice the knuckles of my toes look a little swollen. Regardless I'm probably going to end up buying every Ron Ron every made! 



jeshika said:


> *L*!!!!!!   what great new additions!!!!!! totally love them! i'm so JEALOUS. my  feet hate ron rons which makes me so sad because they are so  beautiful!!!!!



Thanks *J*! What is it about Ron Rons that your feet hate?


----------



## RedBottomLover

aoqtpi said:


> I find them incredibly comfortable, but they're the only style I own besides VGs (which I find torturous) so I'm probably not the best judge. The pitch isn't bad but sometimes I notice the knuckles of my toes look a little swollen. Regardless I'm probably going to end up buying every Ron Ron every made!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *J*! What is it about Ron Rons that your feet hate?


Btw, your Ron Rons are all fab  Do you get them TTS?


----------



## aoqtpi

RedBottomLover said:


> Btw, your Ron Rons are all fab  Do you get them TTS?



Thank you, I _adore_ them. Yes I did; they're all a 35.5.

I love your Bibis! Are they suede as well? I normally don't like a chunky heel as it reminds me of the 90s but I'm starting to be swayed... the more time I spend here the more I love styles I didn't at first glance!


----------



## RedBottomLover

My hunt for the Ron Ron begins! No, my Bibi is kid leather. I know the feeling though, there are quite a few styles that I overlook until I see them on someone else and I feel the urge to get them.


----------



## Dessye

Mittens34 said:


> My brand new Jaws. I love them, but I'm not sure if I should keep them. I don't like how my toes look in them.


 
You should only sell them if they're a size 37....  Jk!!  They look great on you!  Keep them!!!  They're JAWS!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Formatted my iMac then discovered I had lost the iWorks disk so I don't have iPhoto/a way to get pictures off my camera... so iPhone pic will have to do for now!
> 
> My new black Ron Rons from Savannah's!  My first black pair of CLs, but my fourth pair of CLs since I started collecting in December... Oy!


 
 They look gorgeous!!! Did they charge you duties because I'm contemplating the Bana


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks *J*! What is it about Ron Rons that your feet hate?



Not sure, *L*... I had a gorgeous pair of turquoise suede declic and they were absolutely beautiful. when i first wore them for the first time, i thought i was going to die. my calves and shins just started cramping and I could barely walk in them. i lasted 20 minutes before i took them off. :cry: so unfortunately i had to let them go.


----------



## Dessye

*CONGRATS* *purseinsanity*,* jujuv*, *chloespeaks*, *faraasha*, *chins*, *grace7*, *mittens!!!*


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi: Congrats on the RonRons! 

mittens: Keep them! The Jaws are amazing on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*aoqtpi:* Love the all together shots!


----------



## shoesanddogs

aoqtpi said:


> Here are the are 'kissing'  :kiss:



Love this picture!  I'm a ron ron fan, too.  Your collection looks perfect together!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> They look gorgeous!!! Did they charge you duties because I'm contemplating the Bana



Yeah. I got charged $40 in duties, $34 in HST, $10 in Rodfee (I have no idea what that is) and $1.30 HST on that $10. So overall not too bad. It's crazy to think that last year the amount I paid on taxes/duties would have been the total cost of a pair of shoes for me!



jeshika said:


> Not sure, *L*... I had a gorgeous pair of  turquoise suede declic and they were absolutely beautiful. when i first  wore them for the first time, i thought i was going to die. my calves  and shins just started cramping and I could barely walk in them. i  lasted 20 minutes before i took them off. :cry: so unfortunately i had to let them go.



Do you mean Ron Ron? I don't think I knew they came in suede... oh uh...  That sucks *J*! So I guess it had to be the pitch that was the problem? That's happened to me before, but only because I had done a really hard workout first. I thought Declic were 120mm with a 20mm hidden platform; would the pitch be much different than the 100mm Ron Ron with no platform?

Thank you *Batty* and *Shoes*!

*CG*, I love that shot too. The colours go so well together!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ooooh! Aoqtpi you got your new ron rons!!! congrats!!! Love the "kissing" picture lol

And yes the ron rons were available in turquoise suede in SS09, see pic (and a few more to tease you heehee; isn't the lilac one gorgeous also? )





















I was in Toronto for a couple of days and Davids and HR both don't have anything in black VPs. Davids has a pair of Sexy Sling in nude glitter (really hot) that's new but smallest size is 39; also they have a pair of leopard ponyhair lady claude on sale for ~750$ in size 36.5 (runs 1/2-1 size small). It's not much of a deal so I didn't get it (well not really, I cheat on CL and got a pair of Pradas lol), but I think we're about the same size (ref. I take a 36 in Ron Ron), so if you're interested


----------



## aoqtpi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooooh! Aoqtpi you got your new ron rons!!! congrats!!! Love the "kissing" picture lol
> 
> And yes the ron rons were available in turquoise suede in SS09, see pic (and a few more to tease you heehee; isn't the lilac one gorgeous also? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Toronto for a couple of days and Davids and HR both don't have anything in black VPs. Davids has a pair of Sexy sling in nude glitter (really hot) that's new but smallest size is 39; also they have a pair of leopard ponyhair lady claude on sale for ~750$ in size 36.5 (runs 1/2-1 size small). It's not much of a deal so I didn't get it (well not really, I cheat on CL and got a pair of Pradas lol), but I think we're about the same size, so if you're interested



 Thanks for sharing! I need all of those except the yellow! My bank account has just ducked and run for cover. I'm a 35.5  I just hope David's gets their new shipment in soon and remembers to call me! Though I've been waiting for so long I think I want different shoes now


----------



## l.a_girl19

*aoqtpi*-AWESOME avi!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*CEC*-Ou! Love the pink suede ron rons!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for sharing! I need all of those except the yellow! My bank account has just ducked and run for cover. I'm a 35.5  I just hope David's gets their new shipment in soon and remembers to call me! Though I've been waiting for so long I think I want different shoes now



haha yeah, the yellow one is the least inspiring lol

David's SA dude said maybe another 2 weeks or so


----------



## Alice1979

*aoqtpi*, what a gorgeous Ron Ron collection. Ron ron is one of my fave closed toe CL style, and I love every single pair that you have.


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Do you mean Ron Ron? I don't think I knew they came in suede... oh uh...  That sucks *J*! So I guess it had to be the pitch that was the problem? That's happened to me before, but only because I had done a really hard workout first. I thought Declic were 120mm with a 20mm hidden platform; would the pitch be much different than the 100mm Ron Ron with no platform?



Yes i meant Ron Ron. Slip of the tongue! It must have been something about the pitch i guess. Declics are my fav shoes in the world. I wear them all day at work  But yes, the turquoise suede Ron Rons were out of this world. I still miss them... o welll...


----------



## karwood

*purse, * your flats are cute. BTW, your avi, that puppy is so adorable!
*chins,* love your giraffe orlato VP! 
*jujuv,* the Clic Clacs looks beautiful on you.
*faraasha,* congrats on Pikx3 and Bibi! They are perfect additions for the spring!
*seductive,* My "fraternal" twinnie! I'm glad to read on your other thread that you are keeping your HP Batik. Each pair will always be slightly different from the other. That's what makes each pair so unique. 
*grace,* I gotta say, initially I was not fully convinced of the Lady Clou. After seeing your modeling pics, I am TOTALLY convinced! They look ah-mazing on you!
*mittens,* Based on the angle your pic, I really can't see anything wrong with how the Jaws look on your feet. They look fine to me, but then again, if you don't like them, then they are not meant to be.
*aoqtpi,* nice collection of Ron Rons!


----------



## RedBottomLover

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for sharing! I need all of those except the yellow! My bank account has just ducked and run for cover. I'm a 35.5  I just hope David's gets their new shipment in soon and remembers to call me! Though I've been waiting for so long I think I want different shoes now


Is David's getting a shipment of Ron Rons?


----------



## aoqtpi

RedBottomLover said:


> Is David's getting a shipment of Ron Rons?



David's doesn't seem to know what they're getting, but I had originally asked them about VPs. I first called them right after Christmas after I posted my breakup thread, but it's been so long I don't think I want VPs anymore... Also when I first called they said their new shipment would be in mid-January. Late-January I called and they said mid-February. So we'll see... 


Thanks *Alice* and *l.a*! They're my babies!


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much Dessye, chloespeaks, BattyBugs, aoqtpi, l.a_girl19, clothingguru, candyapples88 and karwood.


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> Formatted my iMac then discovered I had lost the iWorks disk so I don't have iPhoto/a way to get pictures off my camera... so iPhone pic will have to do for now!
> 
> My new black Ron Rons from Savannah's!  My first black pair of CLs, but my fourth pair of CLs since I started collecting in December... Oy!



aoqtpi I love all your Ron Rons. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Dessye

So, nothing new at David's?  I was going to stop by today.  Did u go to Holt's?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Aoqtpilove yourtriples
I love Ron Rons!! so sexy too! the yellow is right up my alley for spring/summer? 38.5??



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooooh! Aoqtpi you got your new ron rons!!! congrats!!! Love the "kissing" picture lol
> 
> And yes the ron rons were available in turquoise suede in SS09, see pic (and a few more to tease you heehee; isn't the lilac one gorgeous also? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Toronto for a couple of days and Davids and HR both don't have anything in black VPs. Davids has a pair of Sexy Sling in nude glitter (really hot) that's new but smallest size is 39; also they have a pair of leopard ponyhair lady claude on sale for ~750$ in size 36.5 (runs 1/2-1 size small). It's not much of a deal so I didn't get it (well not really, I cheat on CL and got a pair of Pradas lol), but I think we're about the same size (ref. I take a 36 in Ron Ron), so if you're interested


----------



## Dessye

Mittens34 said:


> Thanks so much Dessye, chloespeaks, BattyBugs, aoqtpi, l.a_girl19, clothingguru, candyapples88 and karwood.


 
Hi *Mittens*, I saw the photos of your Jaws in the Authenticate thread and I'm so sorry to see that they are indeed fake.  I suppose when I first saw your pic you posted in this thread that the toebox had been stretched.  But kudos to *Indypup*, for having such an astute eye!  I hope you are able to resolve the issue with the seller/eBay.


----------



## Akalyah

My latest purchase... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





They finally arrived today!!
I love them and they are so comfy!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Akalyah said:


> My latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1318112
> View attachment 1318113
> 
> 
> They finally arrived today!!
> I love them and they are so comfy!!!!


 
   They look *stunning* on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> So, nothing new at David's?  I was going to stop by today.  Did u go to Holt's?



Either that or they have decided not to call me. Once they call me to let me know their new stock is in I'll post in the _Poutine_ thread or PM you if you want.

I last went to Holt's before Christmas and they didn't have anything I wanted so I haven't been back since. I'm about 90 minutes from Toronto so I call instead of actually going in, unless I'm already going to be in Toronto for dinner or something. 

If you do decide to go today and see anything cute in a 35.5 please PM me  but I find the selection to be quite lacking at Holt's. That said, whenever I'm in Toronto I try and stop by _just in case_.



Akalyah said:


> My latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1318112
> View attachment 1318113
> 
> 
> They finally arrived today!!
> I love them and they are so comfy!!!!



Love the colour and they look comfy! And they're Miss Boxe, right?

Thanks *Crystal*!


----------



## Mittens34

Dessye said:


> Hi *Mittens*, I saw the photos of your Jaws in the Authenticate thread and I'm so sorry to see that they are indeed fake.  I suppose when I first saw your pic you posted in this thread that the toebox had been stretched.  But kudos to *Indypup*, for having such an astute eye!  I hope you are able to resolve the issue with the seller/eBay.



Thanks so much Dessye. I don't know what I would do without all of you wonderful ladies here on TPF. I feel so stupid, because I trusted this seller. I should have had them authenticated, before I bought them. I did email the seller and told her I was very upset that the shoes were fake. I told her I wanted to return the shoes and be refunded, but she told me that she does not accept returns. She also states the shoes are 100% authentic and were given to her as a gift from a boyfriend. I ended up opening a dispute with paypal and I'm waiting for her to respond. Do you if I will need a letter from Caroldiva or anyone else?


----------



## candyapples88

Akalyah said:


> My latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1318112
> View attachment 1318113
> 
> 
> They finally arrived today!!
> I love them and they are so comfy!!!!



Nice color!


----------



## notenough

Mittens34 said:


> Thanks so much Dessye. I don't know what I would do without all of you wonderful ladies here on TPF. I feel so stupid, because I trusted this seller. I should have had them authenticated, before I bought them. I did email the seller and told her I was very upset that the shoes were fake. I told her I wanted to return the shoes and be refunded, but she told me that she does not accept returns. She also states the shoes are 100% authentic and were given to her as a gift from a boyfriend. I ended up opening a dispute with paypal and I'm waiting for her to respond. Do you if I will need a letter from Caroldiva or anyone else?


wow! hope you will get your money back.  could you PM me the name of the seller so I don't buy from her.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Got these a couple days ago, Ambertinas!


----------



## candyapples88

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these a couple days ago, Ambertinas!



Yummy!


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these a couple days ago, Ambertinas!




Oooh, love! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these a couple days ago, Ambertinas!


 
Shoe twins!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

candyapples88 said:


> Yummy!





aoqtpi said:


> Oooh, love! Congrats!



Graciasssss



l.a_girl19 said:


> Shoe twins!! Congrats!!!



yes! hahaha


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

grace7 said:


> i have a new purchase to share.
> i was not sure how i felt about these when i first saw them...but i think i kinda like them now that they are here!!
> the lady clou spike.


 
I love this pair.


----------



## phiphi

Mittens34 said:


> Thanks so much Dessye. I don't know what I would do without all of you wonderful ladies here on TPF. I feel so stupid, because I trusted this seller. I should have had them authenticated, before I bought them. I did email the seller and told her I was very upset that the shoes were fake. I told her I wanted to return the shoes and be refunded, but she told me that she does not accept returns. She also states the shoes are 100% authentic and were given to her as a gift from a boyfriend. I ended up opening a dispute with paypal and I'm waiting for her to respond. Do you if I will need a letter from Caroldiva or anyone else?


 
i'm so sorry *mittens *


----------



## Weirdlo23

My newest purchase!! Sorry for the ugly legs, but the tan is real!


----------



## Weirdlo23

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these a couple days ago, Ambertinas!



OMG! So hottt!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*weirdlo* they look gorgeous with your skin tone!


----------



## Weirdlo23

^^Thank you! I love your profile pic, Red!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Thank you!  They're definitely one of fave pairs right now.


----------



## FlipDiver

Weirdlo23 said:


> My newest purchase!! Sorry for the ugly legs, but the tan is real!



Those are gorgeous on you!  Are those camel patent Decolletes?


----------



## elleestbelle

Weirdlo23 said:


> My newest purchase!! Sorry for the ugly legs, but the tan is real!



Love this color on you! Which style is this?


----------



## Weirdlo23

*FlipDriver* - You are correct, and thank you!  *Elleestbelle* - These are the Decollette in Camel, and thank you.


----------



## FlipDiver

^Love them! We're shoe fraternal twins, I have them in camel jazz


----------



## meltdown_ice

Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:

Fifi chantilly lace. 






Fifi purple python. 










Pik Pik Pik nude.


----------



## Dessye

^^^


What a haul!!! The lace and purple python Fifis! Gorgeous!!! Fierce Piks^3!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.


*meltdown* they all of them look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *meltdown*, they are all gorgeous and look fab on you!! Pik Pik Pik


----------



## Faraasha

*Melltdown*.. They're gorgeous!!


----------



## missgiannina

Weirdlo23 said:


> My newest purchase!! Sorry for the ugly legs, but the tan is real!


they look good with your skin tone congrats!!


----------



## missgiannina

meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these a couple days ago, Ambertinas!


 
Congrats!!! Those are beautiful! 



Weirdlo23 said:


> My newest purchase!! Sorry for the ugly legs, but the tan is real!


 
Ugly legs??  Congrats on the new pair - lookin' good, lookin' good!


----------



## candyapples88

meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.



Meltdown indeed!


----------



## Rubypout

Omg *Meldown* you have two pairs I've wanted  for you but for me.
Those python fifis look even more amazing than the rest of pics I've seen! Where dya get em?!


----------



## clothingguru

*akalyah:* Love the cranberry color! So pretty! Congrats! 

*melt:* WHAT a haul!!! Love them all on you! My fav is the fifi lace and the nude pik pik pik! Congrats!

*weird: *Congrats! The camel color is divine on you!

*Dirty:* Ambertina's!!!  Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats* metdown_ice*!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Mittens34

meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.



Meltdown I love the lace Fifis and Pik Piks. They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## aoqtpi

Weirdlo23 said:


> My newest purchase!! Sorry for the ugly legs, but the tan is real!


Wow, those look great on you! Congrats!



meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some  decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here  are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases,  pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.



Three pairs?! Jealous! I die for the python!


----------



## 9distelle

meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.


Absolutely stunning on you!!! Congrats *meltdown_ice!!!*
Looove the nail polish aswell! What is it?


----------



## Star86doll

meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.


 
They all look AMAZING on you!! Purple Python is SO gorgoeus! Congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these a couple days ago, Ambertinas!





Weirdlo23 said:


> My newest purchase!! Sorry for the ugly legs, but the tan is real!





meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.



Wow ladies!  Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

I got a package yesterday...





These shoes are fierce!! 
















I can't stop admiring them


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats *fumi*! They're beautiful yet edgy!


----------



## wooler

lovely


----------



## MadameElle

fumi said:


> I got a package yesterday...
> 
> These shoes are fierce!!
> 
> I can't stop admiring them



Congrats...they are fierce.


----------



## fumi

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

fumi said:


> I got a package yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are fierce!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop admiring them



These look great! Congrats.


----------



## aoqtpi

Whoa, fierce *Fumi*! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*fumi*-nicccceeee. Love those flats!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Fumi:* Love them!!!! Congrats on a fierce pair !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Meltdown* - gorgeous shoes!!! congrats!

*fumi *- congrats! they look great!


----------



## missgiannina

fumi said:


> I got a package yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are fierce!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop admiring them



congrats!


----------



## candyapples88

Fumi - Congrats! I know what you mean, I'm sure I'm not the only one...but when I get new shoes I'll constantly try them on and wear them around the house.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

^^ You're not the only one! I've been practicing in my Bikki's for weeks now around my house!


----------



## heatherB

meltdown_ice said:


> Took me a while to figure how to take some decent modeling shots of my own feet. Anyhow after repeated trys, here are some of the modeling pics of my latest and favourite purchases, pardon my wrinkly feet and thanks for letting me share :shame:
> 
> Fifi chantilly lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifi purple python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik Pik Pik nude.


 Three gorgeous pairs! All of a sudden I find myself needing purple python fifis...


----------



## Dessye

fumi said:


> I got a package yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are fierce!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop admiring them


 
WOW, those look freakin' awesome on you!!!


----------



## jenayb

fumi said:


> I got a package yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are fierce!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop admiring them



AH, shoe twin! Congrats! I wear mine alllllllllll the time!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the spikeys, Fumi!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Dessye- TQ, i looking forward to see your python some thing too 

RedBottomLover TQ 

bling*lover TQ 

Faraasha TQ

missgiannina TQ

candyapples88 TQ

Rubypout TQ, thanks to this forum, otherwise i would never knew purple python fifi existed! I got them at saks online, they are gorgeous, i got them half size up my TTS because its the smallest they carries but paddings works. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446389760&R=452591478469&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=12DFE8939EC1&Ntt=python+louboutin&N=0&bmUID=iTXBIjf 

clothingguru TQ, thanks to jenay for enabling. i have to say PIK3 is amazingly comfortable, and so amazing IRL. I like way its fierce and feminine and sexy at the same time. 

l.a_girl19 TQ

Mittens34 TQ

aoqtpi TQ, love those red ron rons on your avatar!

9distelle TQ, im not too sure but its one of those OPI red, the manicurist chose the color for me. i like how it matched the red soles (purely coincidental though) 

Star86doll TQ 

Cityfashionista TQ 

CEC.LV4eva TQ 

heatherB TQ, I bought mine at saks online


----------



## meltdown_ice

fumi said:


> I got a package yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are fierce!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop admiring them




Congrats fumi! they look stunning on you. I have them too, love them so  much. i keep knocking myself at my ankles when i walk, so painful lol !


----------



## CelticLuv

I am so far back in this thread that I can't comment on all the latest shoe additions but CONGRATS ladies, they are all simply stunning purchases!
Meltdown, I do have to say those python Fifi's, OMG! gorgeous!

Here are my recent 2 purchases.

*Rosella Black Pewter flats from the Roan Shop $148* 
they were a half size up and my toes are pushed to the tip of the toebox so a full size up probably would've worked best. They still fit great tho!










*Peacock Blue Suede Declic 120* thanks to an awesome TPF'er.
The color on these is just gorgeous!


----------



## candyapples88

Nice Celtic!


----------



## cts900

I am so very, very far behind! Delicious buys everyone! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Akalyah

aoqtpi said:


> Either that or they have decided not to call me. Once they call me to let me know their new stock is in I'll post in the _Poutine_ thread or PM you if you want.
> 
> I last went to Holt's before Christmas and they didn't have anything I wanted so I haven't been back since. I'm about 90 minutes from Toronto so I call instead of actually going in, unless I'm already going to be in Toronto for dinner or something.
> 
> If you do decide to go today and see anything cute in a 35.5 please PM me  but I find the selection to be quite lacking at Holt's. That said, whenever I'm in Toronto I try and stop by _just in case_.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour and they look comfy! And they're Miss Boxe, right?
> 
> Thanks *Crystal*!


 
No there Lady Lynch Zeppa's


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Mittens* - Sorry to hear that your Jaws were fake - hoping you can find a real pair soon and that your dispute works out in your favor 
*aoqtpi* - Gorgeous!  What a perfect pair of everyday classics!  Love the "kissing" shot - so cute!
*Akalyah* - Ooooh, what a gorgeous color!  I love the LLZ!
*dirty* - Love the Ambertinas!  The more I see them, the more I want a pair!
*weirdlo* - Congrats!  They are the perfect color for you skin tone!
*meltdown* - What an amazing haul!  All those fifis....  I can't decide which I like the best!  
*fumi *- Hot!  The studded flats are awesome and look great on you!
*Celtic *- Nice scores!  I can't believe the price on those flats!


----------



## Jönathan

*meltdown, *Wow! nice additions. They are all gorgeous!  I really love the Pik Pik Pik's though. The nude looks amazing!!
*
fumi,* Love the Pigalle flat spikes!!
*
Celtic*, Great additions! The Rosella Flats are really cute!


----------



## CelticLuv

*thanks CandyApples,
Louboutin* (I couldn't believe the price on them either! I snatched them up SO FAST!) 
and *Jonathan*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Celtic!


----------



## Dessye

Yes, congrats Celtic!! Those pairs look gorgeous on you!   I especially  the declics!!


----------



## woody

Weirdlo23 said:


> *FlipDriver* - You are correct, and thank you!  *Elleestbelle* - These are the Decollette in Camel, and thank you.


 
love the camel decolletes.  Where did you find them?


----------



## CelticLuv

thanks Batty and Dessye!


----------



## Nieners

Won these on *bay, they were a good deal but I wonder if anyone has some more information on these for me? (I know they're VP's, but what is the official color and what year are they from...)


----------



## clothingguru

*Celtic*: Love the flats and pumps! What a steal on the flats!!!! Congrats ! 

*Nieners:* Great Vp's! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nieners said:


> Won these on *bay, they were a good deal but I wonder if anyone has some more information on these for me? (I know they're VP's, but what is the official color and what year are they from...)



Sorry I can't help you, but they look great! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)

I will post more pics on my collection thread later on 

Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm


----------



## unoma

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is faded and ugly lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm


 

I love your shoes.
Perfect colour and fit you.
Well done girl.


----------



## ceseeber

*la_girl19*....first off Happy Birthday! and secondly, what an AMAZING pair you've got there on your feet! they are spectacular and I'm very much in love with them...don't freak out if I send them a valentines day card because I'm got a crush on them


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats LAGirl and Niener!


----------



## fumi

Wow* lagirl*  Those are gorgeous! What a dreamy color


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm



Happy Birthday! Those are beautiful! Congrats! What an amazing gift for yourself 

Are you getting it lasered off? I have a tattoo I want to get rid of but I'd rather spend that money on shoes


----------



## MadameElle

Happy birthday lagirl!  Congrats on the PP AD.  How did you size on them?  Did you take your US size in them?


----------



## missgiannina

Nieners said:


> Won these on *bay, they were a good deal but I wonder if anyone has some more information on these for me? (I know they're VP's, but what is the official color and what year are they from...)



great score!!! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm



happy birthday! they are super gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you so much everyone!!! These have become my FAVORITE pair!!!

*unoma*-Thank you!!

*ceseeber*-Thank you so much hun

*candy*-Thank you!!

*fumi*-the color is TDF I was really surprised by how amazing it was IRL!! I think this just might be the ideal shoe for me. The fit is so perfect (nothing is bulging out, my toes look normal..etc lol), the color nude has always been my favorite and my favorite exotic has always been watersnake so I think this is really a match made in heaven 

*aoqtpi*- Thank you!!! Yes, I am getting it lasered off and I am only 3 sessions in( I need 8-12 total) but so far I am really happy with the progress: it faded so much and even parts of the tattoo have completely disappeared  OH SO PAINFUL THOUGH!!! I have gone through some pretty painful stuff (like very infected wisdom teeth extraction to several knee dislocations) and I gotta say this is the worst pain I have ever felt!!! 

*Elle*-I went TTS in this style and it fits perfect! This shoe is such a comfortable CL style IMO! A MUST HAVE!

*Missgiannina*-Thank you!!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm


*la girl* firstly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! & Congrats on an amazing purchase, they look PERFECT on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *RedBottomLover*! Its official..I am addicted to exotic CLs lol I kinda killed two bird's with one stone with these ADs cuz I needed a nude shoe badly but wanted something edgy as well


----------



## kett

Soooooooo pretty l.a.girl - your tattoo looks fine! I'm having one removed and it looks like crap!


----------



## clothingguru

*L.A*. : they are GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!!  I LOVE them on you! Congrats!  Cant wait to see them in the outfit thread cheeka!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Kett*-Thank you!! Really? I am happy with the progress so far but I dread going for the treatments lol I have at least 5 more to go hahahah I am sure yours looks fine..the end result is what matters!!!

*CG-*Thanks so much!! I will take that as an extra compliment cuz you are one of my favorite CL style gurus lol


----------



## Faraasha

Happy Birthday *LAgirl!*... They look great!! So beautiful!!


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!!! These have become my FAVORITE pair!!!
> 
> *unoma*-Thank you!!
> 
> *ceseeber*-Thank you so much hun
> 
> *candy*-Thank you!!
> 
> *fumi*-the color is TDF I was really surprised by how amazing it was IRL!! I think this just might be the ideal shoe for me. The fit is so perfect (nothing is bulging out, my toes look normal..etc lol), the color nude has always been my favorite and my favorite exotic has always been watersnake so I think this is really a match made in heaven
> 
> *aoqtpi*- Thank you!!! Yes, I am getting it lasered off and I am only 3 sessions in( I need 8-12 total) but so far I am really happy with the progress: it faded so much and even parts of the tattoo have completely disappeared  OH SO PAINFUL THOUGH!!! I have gone through some pretty painful stuff (like very infected wisdom teeth extraction to several knee dislocations) and I gotta say this is the worst pain I have ever felt!!!
> 
> *Elle*-I went TTS in this style and it fits perfect! This shoe is such a comfortable CL style IMO! A MUST HAVE!
> 
> *Missgiannina*-Thank you!!!!



Oh, I didn't know it hurt! That sucks! I hope the treatments get less painful! How long do you have to wait in between treatments? Maybe I'll try the cream instead.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*aoqtpi*- They prescribe you anesthetic cream but it doesnt do much since it only numbs the top layer of the skin and the laser goes deeper than that but what really helps is the cold air being blown on the area. It is EXTREMELY painful IMO (and my technician said mostly everyone feels that way) BUT the results are amazing. I only did 3 treatments and my tattoo has significantly faded (there are even some areas where the ink is completely gone)!! 

On average you need to wait at least 6 weeks between treatments and you need to make sure there is no redness before your next treatment (if there is you have to postpone) or else they cannot do it so you have to be patient and let it heal. The first few days after the treatment, you need to apply an antibiotic cream and then the healing process is relatively rapid. OH and NO SUN!! The price depends on the size of your tattoo: my treatments are $200 each. HTH

Here is a video of what the treatment is like (only my technician does it slightly differently by spacing out the "laser shots" which I hear is better): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRgLUoJdcOU


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous gorgeous purchases ladies!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! what an amazing present!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Celtic *peacock blue suede

*neiners *sorry I dont have any info on the VPs but they are an amazing color combo

*fumi *they are definitely fierce!

*meltdown *gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.

*dirtyaddiction *the ambertinas are hot!

*wierdlo *they are perfect on you.

*akalyah *loooove the color


congrats everyone on such beautiful shoes!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, Nieners!!! Congrats l.a_girl (again)!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful VPs, Neiners!
Such pretty ADs, la_girl! Happy Birthday!


----------



## BattyBugs

Here are my suede green tea 70mm Peanut wedges.


----------



## MissPrivé

Yay, Elle, you finally got them!!! Congrats, i'm so happy for you... Sorry i totally missed your post first... 



MadameElle said:


> Hi to all. I just wanted to share my recent buys. I ended up returning the Yolanda beige spikes and kept these instead. I ended up loving them more - Very Prive beige spikes.


----------



## sophe

Hi Ladies,These are my new babies 
I'm true US 7 with narrow feet...I took
New Maggie 160 in Pumice Sz.37 
New Maggie 140 in Black Sz.37 
Lariessa 150 Sz.36.5


----------



## sophe

Pigalle 120 Black Patent Sz.36.5
Pigalle Spikes 120 Jean Sz.36.5
Pigalle Python 120 Sz.36.5
Big Lips Black Nappa leather 37.5 and
Alti 140 Black Patent Sz. in 37


----------



## sophe

Also
Bianca in Gold Python Sz. in 36.5
Plk Plk Plk Black Patent Sz. 37


----------



## sophe

Vicky Sz. 36 (There's no half size so I took 1 size down)
Ecotrash 150 size in 37.5


----------



## unoma

sophe said:


> Also
> Bianca in Gold Python Sz. in 36.5
> Plk Plk Plk Black Patent Sz. 37


 Sophe,
I am so Jealous
Love your shoessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Sophe! Great purchases! Love phyton pigalles! 
congrats!


----------



## Faraasha

*Sophe*! Im soo jealous! I lovee lovee loveeeee your shoes!!


----------



## aoqtpi

WOW Sophe, such beautiful purchases! Those Maggies are TDF!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you everyone again! I love my PP ADs!!

Wowwww *sophe *you really went all out!!! I lovveee all of them!!!  My favorites are the Pigalle Python Batiks


----------



## soleilbrun

Sophe, nice haul.  Love those batik pigalle and the python bianca.


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> Here are my suede green tea 70mm Peanut wedges.


 
Beautiful color!! I really like that style..if ever I find them in a exotic POUNCE lol Congrats!!


----------



## candyapples88

Batty - Congrats!

Sophe - LOVE the Batik Pigalles...have been eyeing those for a while now!


----------



## erinmiyu

gorgeous find, *nieners*!
*la_girl* - those are def the perfect nude for you!
*batty* - i love those and the color is soooo pretty!
*sophe* - mon dieu! what a haul


----------



## ceseeber

*BattyBugs*...Nice sddition! I really love the peanut wedge style and the color is so lush

*Sophie*....you're killing me with the Batik Pigalles! Modeling shots please? It's the one style i'm lusting after but not allowing myself to purchase because I've already been too bad lately


----------



## phiphi

*nieners* - great VPs. i don't have any info for you on them, but i really like!!!
*l.a.* - loving your birthday ADs! they are beautiful!
*batty* - that's a great colour. the suede is just so rich looking!
*sophe* - WOWza! now that is a haul!! congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*phiphi* and* erin*!!!


----------



## MadameElle

MissPrivé;17984740 said:
			
		

> Yay, Elle, you finally got them!!! Congrats, i'm so happy for you... Sorry i totally missed your post first...



Thank you.  It was rough trying to find a pair which makes this pair special for me.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Nieners* - Love the VPs!  I have no idea of the color name, but they look like they would go really well with everything!
*l.a* - Happy Birthday!  Those AD are the perfect gift!  i just adore the color .
*Batty* - Those peanuts are so cute!  I love the green tea color!
*sophe* - Great haul!  Those maggies, batik pigalles, and python biancas are pure gorgeousness!


----------



## Akalyah

Sophe WHOAAAAAAA~~~ 
Awesome purchases.. WOW~~~


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on your peanut wedges *Batty* and your VP *neiners*.

*Sophe*- what a haul.  Congrats.


----------



## Akalyah

BattyBug
LAgirl
and 
Nieners - 
Very nice shoes ladies


----------



## CelticLuv

*sophe*, WOW! I can only dream of getting that many pairs at once and if I did I'd be banned for a year ! *Congrats on such a great haul!*


----------



## missgiannina

sophe said:


> Vicky Sz. 36 (There's no half size so I took 1 size down)
> Ecotrash 150 size in 37.5



OMG the Ecotrash!!


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> Here are my suede green tea 70mm Peanut wedges.



the green is so pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,These are my new babies
> I'm true US 7 with narrow feet...I took
> New Maggie 160 in Pumice Sz.37
> New Maggie 140 in Black Sz.37
> Lariessa 150 Sz.36.5




WOW you went all out...love all of your new additions!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*batty*: Love the suede on the wedges!!! Congrats!

*sophe:* WOW what a haul! Congrats on them all! They are all so gorgeous! Love the Batiks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Happy belated birthday LA Girl19!! they really are your perfect nude. Love them!!

SOPHE!!!!! OMG I cant believe so many pairs you lucky girl! Love them all especially the echo trash and roc pyt bianca and the batick and spiked piga and the ALt and the Pik and the mag's and the wedges and the B LIPS! and the Laris Too!
Really digging the echo now that Im finally seeing a few pair around. I know you will enjoy every pair. Great Job


----------



## l.a_girl19

*LouboutinNerd*-I love the color so much! My first nude and exotic pair!! YAY! Thank you!

*Akalyah*-Thank you!!

Thank you so much *crystal*!! You are kind


----------



## poptarts

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm




WOW! These are amazing!!!! Congratulations on your new beauty and happy birthday!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *poptarts*!! I  them so much!


----------



## SassySarah

It's been a while since I've been able to wear any CL's so I haven't bought any since last year.  I still can't wear any since I'm buried in ice and snow, but I found a few pairs recently.  Here are two, one is still on the way.  Just a couple quick iPhone shots I wanted to share:

Miss Boxe - an ebay find and a steal! I always appreciate a classic "work" shoe.







Patent Biancas in Framboise - I am sooooooo glad I finally got these.  I looked at them almost daily on NM's site then I noticed last week a few sizes were disappearing so I figured I'd better get the before my size was gone too.  The color is beyond TDF!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Sarah! I love the Biancas!!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Sarah*, love the Biancas and Miss Boxe! I think I need to add the latter to my wishlist now!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow Sophe, Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love both pair, Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

*la_girl, candy, erin, cesee, phi, LN, Akalyah, missgiannina, CG.*


----------



## candyapples88

Newest additions:

Madame Claude





Pik^3 - I can't decide if I want to keep these or not. I do like them but I'm not sure. I'm scared the plastic will turn yellow overtime, which is something that can happen with plastic due to oil, dirt, etc. Maybe I can coat it with clear nail polish....?


----------



## 9distelle

candyapples88 said:


> Newest additions:
> 
> Madame Claude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik^3 - I can't decide if I want to keep these or not. I do like them but I'm not sure. I'm scared the plastic will turn yellow overtime, which is something that can happen with plastic due to oil, dirt, etc. Maybe I can coat it with clear nail polish....?


!!!


----------



## sophe

Thank you ladies for all your replies~~

-aoqtpi
yea,Those Maggies cost me soooo much,because I ask Centaurian Concierge to help me buy it from Paris...cuz,I know its already sold out in US....Thats is really TDF.....

-candyapples88
They are gorgeous ~~~!


----------



## faxxie

Sophe I am so jealous of your new purchases!


----------



## sophe

-ceseeber
I have just taken some pix for you 

-CelticLuv
hahaha,My BF says I can't buy anymore shoes for 10 yeas....   I think is in his deams......lol

-missgiannina
 Ecotrash was the last pair I bought at the CL store in Tokyo.The sales person strongly suggested this shoes and wore it for me,now.....Thank God I bought this one!

-candyapples88
looking at what you post, I am worried too that my Plk Plk Plk will turn yellow too  



also,I forgot to post one more pair....Maleva 150...


----------



## sophe

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm


 






Happy B.Day L.A girl !!~~~~
That color is soooo perfect on you! Im so loveeeee your shoes!  beautiful leg with beautiful shoes! 
Congrats~~!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Sassy:* Congrats! A good work shoe is always a necessity!  And i LOVE LOVE the framboise Bianca's! 

*Candy*: Congrats they both look amazing on you! Love the pik^3


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg you guys! your new purchases are amazing!!! those Biancas!!! *Sassy*! 

*candyapples* - i love both of them! the pik pik pik is so incredible!!

*LAGirl* those are TDF (shoe twin!! hehe)


----------



## l.a_girl19

*sophe* and *Nerdy*!! 

*sophe*-Haha my legs? Really? Thanks Your purchases are sooo beautiful!!

*Nerdy*-WOOHOOOOOO SHOE TWINS!!! I can't wait to see them on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

sophe said:


> -ceseeber
> I have just taken some pix for you
> 
> -CelticLuv
> hahaha,My BF says I can't buy anymore shoes for 10 yeas....   I think is in his deams......lol
> 
> -missgiannina
> Ecotrash was the last pair I bought at the CL store in Tokyo.The sales person strongly suggested this shoes and wore it for me,now.....Thank God I bought this one!
> 
> -candyapples88
> looking at what you post, I am worried too that my Plk Plk Plk will turn yellow too
> 
> 
> 
> also,I forgot to post one more pair....Maleva 150...


 Congrats!!!
I wish I could see modeling pics of Maleva 150!


----------



## candyapples88

Thank you 9distelle, sophe, clothingguru, and nerdy!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, that red is amazing *Candy*! Congrats!

I haven't seen the Maleva before, *Sophe*! I love it! I can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## *MJ*

Great haul Sophe!!!  Love the Batiks, the Roma Python Biancas, and the Maggies!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you everyone!  Ladies all have some fabulous purchases!  Watch for my next reveal coming soon!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batty- *the wedges are great! 

*sophe- *where do I begin?! I can't even pick a favorite! congrats they are all amazing! 

*sassy- *oh I loooovvveee the framboise Biancas!!!

*candy- *great pairs! the Pik Pik Pik looks hot!


----------



## crystalhowlett

sophe said:


> Vicky Sz. 36 (There's no half size so I took 1 size down)
> Ecotrash 150 size in 37.5



Took a .5 up in the echo trash? how is the fit? looks great on you?


----------



## Perfect Day

sophe said:


> Also
> Bianca in Gold Python Sz. in 36.5
> Plk Plk Plk Black Patent Sz. 37



Sophe - Bianca in Gold Python ...... 100% stunning


----------



## Dessye

*Batty* - love your peanuts - such a lovely color!  Congrats?  Any modeling shots?

My God, *sophe*!!! I have no words!!  *where* is your collection thread??? You have so many pairs that I'd love to have: maggies! Alto 140! Ecotrash!! All look amazing on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> Newest additions:
> 
> Madame Claude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik^3 - I can't decide if I want to keep these or not. I do like them but I'm not sure. I'm scared the plastic will turn yellow overtime, which is something that can happen with plastic due to oil, dirt, etc. Maybe I can coat it with clear nail polish....?


 
OMG *Candy*!!!! Congrats on the new purchases! Madame Claudes and Claudias are one of my favorite styles!! Love the rouuggge and the Pik Piks WOW!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Sassy*-Congrats! My favs are the framboise Biancas!


----------



## ceseeber

*Sophe*, thank you for the modeling pictures, you're slowly, but surely chipping away at my willpower to resist another expensive shoe purchase. I even bought a silk blouse last night that would match perfectly, but I don't even own a pair yet!

anywho...back to the topic...they look fabulous on you!


----------



## yazziestarr

Two new pairs to share. I have been wanting both forever!

Rust Suede Bibi










aaaaaaaaaaaaand *Framboise Suede Madame Butterfly Booty!*


----------



## aoqtpi

yazziestarr said:


> Two new pairs to share. I have been wanting both forever!
> 
> Rust Suede Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaand *Framboise Suede Madame Butterfly Booty!*



Beautiful! I've been wavering on Bibis for a while now, and your pictures are starting to push me over the edge!


----------



## jenayb

Ok, count me in... 

MBB


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*yazzie- *love them both congrats!!!!

*jenay- *yay!!! congrats shoe twin!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Beautiful. yazzie!
Jenny-yahoo!! good for you, love them:okay: 
April cant get here fast enough!


----------



## jeshika

fabulous additions *yazzie*! that framboise! 

*jenay*!!!!!  welcome to the club. Now some mod. pixx please!!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've been able to wear any CL's so I haven't bought any since last year.  I still can't wear any since I'm buried in ice and snow, but I found a few pairs recently.  Here are two, one is still on the way.  Just a couple quick iPhone shots I wanted to share:
> 
> Miss Boxe - an ebay find and a steal! I always appreciate a classic "work" shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Biancas in Framboise - I am sooooooo glad I finally got these.  I looked at them almost daily on NM's site then I noticed last week a few sizes were disappearing so I figured I'd better get the before my size was gone too.  The color is beyond TDF!!!




The Color truly is TDF!!


----------



## yazziestarr

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! I've been wavering on Bibis for a while now, and your pictures are starting to push me over the edge!


you should try them! I went back and forth on the style which is why I didn't get these sooner even though I loved the color and I only got them cause they were still on sale at Pam Jenkins (and I couldn't believe they still had my size...I took it as a sign ). I don't know know why I waited so long! I  love them! Now I know why people were so excited about them.


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> Newest additions:
> 
> Madame Claude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik^3 - I can't decide if I want to keep these or not. I do like them but I'm not sure. I'm scared the plastic will turn yellow overtime, which is something that can happen with plastic due to oil, dirt, etc. Maybe I can coat it with clear nail polish....?



they are gorgeous on you..but if your having doubts ,return them


----------



## missgiannina

sophe said:


> -ceseeber
> I have just taken some pix for you
> 
> -CelticLuv
> hahaha,My BF says I can't buy anymore shoes for 10 yeas....   I think is in his deams......lol
> 
> -missgiannina
> Ecotrash was the last pair I bought at the CL store in Tokyo.The sales person strongly suggested this shoes and wore it for me,now.....Thank God I bought this one!
> 
> -candyapples88
> looking at what you post, I am worried too that my Plk Plk Plk will turn yellow too
> 
> 
> 
> also,I forgot to post one more pair....Maleva 150...




ughh more gorgeous pair that just make me want to sell an organ to get lol congrats


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *dezy, crystal and jesh*!!!




jenaywins said:


> Ok, count me in...
> 
> MBB


YAY!!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Ok, count me in...
> 
> MBB


congrats glad you changed your mind!


----------



## missgiannina

yazziestarr said:


> Two new pairs to share. I have been wanting both forever!
> 
> Rust Suede Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaand *Framboise Suede Madame Butterfly Booty!*



both pairs are amazing!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous *Yazzie*!!! I love them both!!!

Congrats *Sassy*!! The Framboise Biancas are fab!!!

Love the MBB *Jenay*!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Love all the new purchases, ladies!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats *jenay* and *yazzie*!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Sassy:* Congrats on both your new additions they are gorgeous, but those framboise biancas are a stunning color and look great on you!
*Yazzie:* Congrats on your new additions they are gorgeous, the rust bibi is a very rich color and they look fab on you!
*Jenay:* Congrats on your MBB!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, *Dessye*!

*Candy*, both pair look so good on you. Congrats!

*Yazzie*: Back with a bang. They are fabulous. Love them!

*Jenay*: Thought you could sneak the MBB by us with that tiny picture, eh? Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Ok, count me in...
> 
> MBB



AMAZING


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> AMAZING



Um, won't you have a little sumptin sumptin to share in a little while here...????


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Um, won't you have a little sumptin sumptin to share in a little while here...????



Hopefully in a week or two if customs decides to be nice! I'm still waiting to hear back about my tracking number


----------



## crystalhowlett

I know right batty!! Jen thinks she's slick!




BattyBugs said:


> Thank you, *Dessye*!
> 
> *Candy*, both pair look so good on you. Congrats!
> 
> *Yazzie*: Back with a bang. They are fabulous. Love them!
> 
> *Jenay*: Thought you could sneak the MBB by us with that tiny picture, eh? Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Hopefully in a week or two if customs decides to be nice! I'm still waiting to hear back about my tracking number



Hmm. 

I will text him for you... 



crystalhowlett said:


> I know right batty!! Jen thinks she's slick!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful new additions Ladies!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I will text him for you...



Thanks *J*! I figured it would take a day or two before it got into the system. At least that's what's happened to me in the past.


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I will text him for you...



You are my kinda gal!!! when we are we gonna meet in vegas!!! seems you love it and I need to go!


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've been able to wear
> any CL's so I haven't bought any since last year.  I still can't wear any since I'm buried in ice and snow, but I found a few pairs recently.  Here are two, one is still on the way.  Just a couple quick iPhone shots I wanted to share:
> 
> Miss Boxe - an ebay find and a steal! I always appreciate a classic "work" shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Biancas in Framboise - I am sooooooo glad I finally got these.  I looked at them almost daily on NM's site then I noticed last week a few sizes were disappearing so I figured I'd better get the before my size was gone too.  The color is beyond TDF!!!



Wow, Sassy!!! Love the miss boxes and Bianca on you!! Framboise


----------



## Dessye

*Candy* - love them!!! Fire engine red and the Pik^3!!!  I'm liking the Pik 3 more and more.  I just wish Msr Louboutin would make a 150 version with exposed platform a la LP!!  

*Yazzie* - wahoo!!! The rust suede Bibi is gorge and the fram MBB... I never tire of staring at her  :sigh:

Yay *Jenay*!!!! shoe twins!!! Congrats 

*Sophe* You're killing me with your haul


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's my newest pair that unfortunately does NOT fit!   I won them after seeing the listing in D&S and the seller advertised them as a 42, but in fact, they are a 41.  Serious toe overhang, so these babies will hopefully go to a new home, but I thought I'd share them anyway....


----------



## jenayb

^ Oh no, *Duke*!! 

They are gorgeous. You can't make them work at all?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Oh no Duke!! I'm so sorry they didn't work


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> ^ Oh no, *Duke*!!
> 
> They are gorgeous. You can't make them work at all?



Nope, I tried, but no go.   

My toes look like they are jumping off a bridge....not cute.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Oh no! Suicidal toes - don't doooooo it!!


----------



## Akalyah

GREAAAAAAAT SHOES LADIES!!!


----------



## Akalyah

Love the Framboise Bianca's


----------



## IslandSpice

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my newest pair that unfortunately does NOT fit!  I won them after seeing the listing in D&S and the seller advertised them as a 42, but in fact, they are a 41. Serious toe overhang, so these babies will hopefully go to a new home, but I thought I'd share them anyway....


 
Sorry to hear that! Jaws are so hard to find...seems like you could file a SNAD and get your money back though.


----------



## jeshika

oh no *duke*. so sorry they didn't work out.  hope you find a pair that fits soon!

these came in the mail earlier this week. i have been crazy busy with family visiting but here is a quick iphone pic... official pics will be posted in my thread eventually.  Once i get a chance to take some pictures...

Tobacco/Black Suede Maggie 140mm 




i love my black/black maggies but i absolutely ADORE these. They are pre-loved but still in great condition. I got them for a pretty decent price... under retail so I'm pretty pleased! Going to send them off to the cobbler for some TLC.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Shooooooooe twin!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Shooooooooe twin!!



YAY *jenay*!!! Aren't these babies awesome?


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> YAY *jenay*!!! Aren't these babies awesome?



Uh huh!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

yazziestarr said:


> Two new pairs to share. I have been wanting both forever!
> 
> Rust Suede Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaand *Framboise Suede Madame Butterfly Booty!*



Love love love this color! I need MBB too!


----------



## wooler

yazziestarr said:


> Two new pairs to share. I have been wanting both forever!
> 
> Rust Suede Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaand *Framboise Suede Madame Butterfly Booty!*




*LOVE YOUR SHOESSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## 9distelle

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my newest pair that unfortunately does NOT fit!   I won them after seeing the listing in D&S and the seller advertised them as a 42, but in fact, they are a 41.  Serious toe overhang, so these babies will hopefully go to a new home, but I thought I'd share them anyway....


I'm sorry for what happen to you


----------



## faxxie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is my Birthday and I just received my gift (I ordered them last friday) I am sooooooooo in love with them. They fit me perfectly!! We were meant to be!! My perfect nude!!!(Please excuse my tattoo..I am in the process of getting it removed so it is weird looking and faded lol)
> 
> I will post more pics on my collection thread later on
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Altadamas 140mm



Hi L.A. Girl Happy birthday!

love that pair of shoes.

where may i inquire you purchased this pair from?


----------



## Stephanie***

Very Privé Graffiti


----------



## wooler

jeshika said:


> oh no *duke*. so sorry they didn't work out.  hope you find a pair that fits soon!
> 
> these came in the mail earlier this week. i have been crazy busy with family visiting but here is a quick iphone pic... official pics will be posted in my thread eventually.  Once i get a chance to take some pictures...
> 
> Tobacco/Black Suede Maggie 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love my black/black maggies but i absolutely ADORE these. They are pre-loved but still in great condition. I got them for a pretty decent price... under retail so I'm pretty pleased! Going to send them off to the cobbler for some TLC.



love your shoes


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my newest pair that unfortunately does NOT fit!   I won them after seeing the listing in D&S and the seller advertised them as a 42, but in fact, they are a 41.  Serious toe overhang, so these babies will hopefully go to a new home, but I thought I'd share them anyway....



These are gorgeous! I'm sorry they're not working out 



jeshika said:


> oh no *duke*. so sorry they didn't work out.  hope you find a pair that fits soon!
> 
> these came in the mail earlier this week. i have been crazy busy with  family visiting but here is a quick iphone pic... official pics will be  posted in my thread eventually.  Once i get a chance to take some pictures...
> 
> Tobacco/Black Suede Maggie 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love my black/black maggies but i absolutely ADORE these. They are  pre-loved but still in great condition. I got them for a pretty decent  price... under retail so I'm pretty pleased! Going to send them off to  the cobbler for some TLC.



Great buy!


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> oh no *duke*. so sorry they didn't work out.  hope you find a pair that fits soon!
> 
> these came in the mail earlier this week. i have been crazy busy with family visiting but here is a quick iphone pic... official pics will be posted in my thread eventually.  Once i get a chance to take some pictures...
> 
> Tobacco/Black Suede Maggie 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love my black/black maggies but i absolutely ADORE these. They are pre-loved but still in great condition. I got them for a pretty decent price... under retail so I'm pretty pleased! Going to send them off to the cobbler for some TLC.




LOVE THEM... I love the the tobacco/black suede! Congrats hun!  Looking forward to modeling pics!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *so sorry they didn't work out for you 

*jeshika- *love them congrats on the maggies!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm sorry they don't fit,* Duke*. They are so beautiful. 
Love the Maggies, Jeshika.


----------



## candyapples88

Thank you *Batty* and *Dessye*!

Congrats on your new editions guys!


----------



## ShanaG

I went through this ENTIRE thread yesterday, and I am in serious LUST.
So inspiring! 
Now I want I want I want!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sooooooo, my pre-ordered Madame Butterfly Booties have arrived at Saks and are being shipped.. it took me exactly two weeks to go from SOLD  to MISS :cry:... for those keeping track :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

*Bella!* 

Can't wait to see modeling pics of the MBB... I miss you posting in here!


----------



## BellaShoes

I pre-ordered the 39 Black MBB about 12 hrs after my 39.5 sold.. our dear *Naked* and *Carlinha* were right that the 39.5 were too big for me but it PURE desperation back in October, I bought what was then the only pair in the world.... so when I decided 12 short hours after the first pair sold, that I needed them....I bought the 39.

My new Black MBB's should be here next week


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> I pre-ordered the 39 Black MBB about 12 hrs after my 39.5 sold.. our dear *Naked* and *Carlinha* were right that the 39.5 were too big for me but it PURE desperation back in October, I bought what was then the only pair in the world.... so when I decided 12 short hours after the first pair sold, that I needed them....I bought the 39.
> 
> My new Black MBB's should be here next week



Yay! Would this be your TTS or .5 down? And what great timing! I'm thinking I need to sell some Chanel to pay for these MBBs :shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

I took TTS this time around *aoqtpi*... the bootie fit in the .5 size up but the length was a touch long.


----------



## l.a_girl19

faxxie said:


> Hi L.A. Girl Happy birthday!
> 
> love that pair of shoes.
> 
> where may i inquire you purchased this pair from?


 
Than you!!! I ordered them from the CL Costa Mesa boutique You can contact them by phone or email..both available on the official CL US shopping site..HTH


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> I pre-ordered the 39 Black MBB about 12 hrs after my 39.5 sold.. our dear *Naked* and *Carlinha* were right that the 39.5 were too big for me but it PURE desperation back in October, I bought what was then the only pair in the world.... so when I decided 12 short hours after the first pair sold, that I needed them....I bought the 39.
> 
> My new Black MBB's should be here next week



Yay Bella!  I think you'll be happier with your TTS!  Glad you didn't abandon the MBB!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I pre-ordered the 39 Black MBB about 12 hrs after my 39.5 sold.. our dear *Naked* and *Carlinha* were right that the 39.5 were too big for me but it PURE desperation back in October, I bought what was then the only pair in the world.... so when I decided 12 short hours after the first pair sold, that I needed them....I bought the 39.
> 
> My new Black MBB's should be here next week


 
Bout time you listened to me


----------



## SassySarah

I finally updated my collection thread, but in case you don't make it here these came today!


----------



## aoqtpi

SassySarah said:


> I finally updated my collection thread, but in case you don't make it here these came today!



Beauty! Love your tat too!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Sassy*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bout time you listened to me



Honey, I always listen to you... it was out of pure exhaustion with a side of desperation that I took the 39.5.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Honey, I always listen to you... it was out of pure exhaustion with a side of desperation that I took the 39.5.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Sassy*!!

Are your batik the HP? They are fab!


----------



## Cityfashionista

sophe said:


> Pigalle 120 Black Patent Sz.36.5
> Pigalle Spikes 120 Jean Sz.36.5
> Pigalle Python 120 Sz.36.5
> Big Lips Black Nappa leather 37.5 and
> Alti 140 Black Patent Sz. in 37





sophe said:


> Also
> Bianca in Gold Python Sz. in 36.5
> Plk Plk Plk Black Patent Sz. 37





sophe said:


> Vicky Sz. 36 (There's no half size so I took 1 size down)
> Ecotrash 150 size in 37.5





SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've been able to wear any CL's so I haven't bought any since last year.  I still can't wear any since I'm buried in ice and snow, but I found a few pairs recently.  Here are two, one is still on the way.  Just a couple quick iPhone shots I wanted to share:
> 
> Miss Boxe - an ebay find and a steal! I always appreciate a classic "work" shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Biancas in Framboise - I am sooooooo glad I finally got these.  I looked at them almost daily on NM's site then I noticed last week a few sizes were disappearing so I figured I'd better get the before my size was gone too.  The color is beyond TDF!!!





candyapples88 said:


> Newest additions:
> 
> Madame Claude
> 
> 
> 
> Pik^3 - I can't decide if I want to keep these or not. I do like them but I'm not sure. I'm scared the plastic will turn yellow overtime, which is something that can happen with plastic due to oil, dirt, etc. Maybe I can coat it with clear nail polish....?





sophe said:


> -ceseeber
> I have just taken some pix for you
> 
> -CelticLuv
> hahaha,My BF says I can't buy anymore shoes for 10 yeas....   I think is in his deams......lol
> 
> -missgiannina
> Ecotrash was the last pair I bought at the CL store in Tokyo.The sales person strongly suggested this shoes and wore it for me,now.....Thank God I bought this one!
> 
> -candyapples88
> looking at what you post, I am worried too that my Plk Plk Plk will turn yellow too
> 
> 
> 
> also,I forgot to post one more pair....Maleva 150...





yazziestarr said:


> Two new pairs to share. I have been wanting both forever!
> 
> Rust Suede Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaand *Framboise Suede Madame Butterfly Booty!*





jenaywins said:


> Ok, count me in...
> 
> MBB





Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my newest pair that unfortunately does NOT fit!   I won them after seeing the listing in D&S and the seller advertised them as a 42, but in fact, they are a 41.  Serious toe overhang, so these babies will hopefully go to a new home, but I thought I'd share them anyway....





jeshika said:


> oh no *duke*. so sorry they didn't work out.  hope you find a pair that fits soon!
> 
> these came in the mail earlier this week. i have been crazy busy with family visiting but here is a quick iphone pic... official pics will be posted in my thread eventually.  Once i get a chance to take some pictures...
> 
> Tobacco/Black Suede Maggie 140mm
> 
> i love my black/black maggies but i absolutely ADORE these. They are pre-loved but still in great condition. I got them for a pretty decent price... under retail so I'm pretty pleased! Going to send them off to the cobbler for some TLC.



I've been so behind! Congrats ladies on all of your awesome purchases!


----------



## yazziestarr

*missg, MJ, lvoenyc, l.a_girl, bling Batty, misty,Dessye, Akalyah, CRISPEDROSA, wooler, and cityfashionista* !!!

Im a happy happy girl with both shoes!


----------



## stilly

Just got my Nude Pigalle 120s in the mail from the CL website today!!!
I've wanted these for the longest time and I just love them.
Here they are with some skinny jeans...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *I'm so happy you got them back, at least now you know you really did love them! 

*sassy- *love them!!! gorgeous! 

*stilly- *they are so hot! wish I could wear pigalles!


----------



## Faraasha

Yaaay *Stilly* congrats! ... I'm considering getting the nude pigalle myself but Im still thinking..


----------



## candyapples88

*Sarah* - Batiks are a fav!

*Stilly* - I knew you would love the nude! They're the whole reason I started buying CLs  I'm working on a pair of black ones now.


----------



## sophe

stilly said:


> Just got my Nude Pigalle 120s in the mail from the CL website today!!!
> I've wanted these for the longest time and I just love them.
> Here they are with some skinny jeans...


 
WOW!!!! THAT IS HOT!!!


*SassySarah* - I LOVE yuor Batiks show me some more pix PLEASE~~


----------



## 9distelle

SassySarah said:


> I finally updated my collection thread, but in case you don't make it here these came today!


Fabulous!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Stilly, that nude goes so well with your skintone! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG OMG OMG *Stilly*!!! BEAUTIFUL! I want those too.. they are on hold for me at CM!!

*Sarah*-WOW! That Python Batik is driving me bananas!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Vandeven

I got these CL Lady Peep slingbacks a few days ago. Should I keep them?


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ YES YES!!! Congrats!! Modelling pics?


----------



## FlipDiver

Vandeven said:


> I got these CL Lady Peep slingbacks a few days ago. Should I keep them?


 
What are your reasons for hesitating? I would keep them, unless you have a similar shoe maybe?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *dezy*! It all worked out in the end... 

*Stilly*, your nude pigalles are gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> Just got my Nude Pigalle 120s in the mail from the CL website today!!!
> I've wanted these for the longest time and I just love them.
> Here they are with some skinny jeans...



Perfect!!


----------



## missgiannina

Vandeven said:


> I got these CL Lady Peep slingbacks a few days ago. Should I keep them?



you should definitely keep them they are hot


----------



## 9distelle

Vandeven said:


> I got these CL Lady Peep slingbacks a few days ago. Should I keep them?


oh, yes of course!
Modeling pic pls!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *Stilly*!!! They look amazing on you and your shapely legs!!!   I'm totally needing nude patent in my life!

*Vandeven*, keep them!!! Let's see them on!


----------



## Vandeven

FlipDiver said:


> What are your reasons for hesitating? I would keep them, unless you have a similar shoe maybe?



The ankle strap is a bit tight, .5 size up would be a better fit. I will post modeling pics soon!


----------



## jenayb

Vandeven said:


> The ankle strap is a bit tight, .5 size up would be a better fit. I will post modeling pics soon!



No, don't size up. You want the strap to be a bit tight as it will stretch over time once you begin wearing these.


----------



## SassySarah

*aoqtpi, Dessye, cityfashionista, dezy, candy, 9distelle, lagirl*  You lades are the best!

*Bella* - Thank you!  Yes Batik HP!


----------



## crystalhowlett

S.S.- OMG gorgeous!!! love the back front and sides they look comfy too. Now the HP is exclusive to Vegas correct? I so want a pair, hopefully next wk, I can still get a pair. What size did you get and would you recommend TTS or .5 up. 

Watching SITC, the part where Big is getting beat up by Carrie with her flowers and then Charlotte put her in the car and shuffles to the other side of the car, Funny!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

SassySarah said:


> I finally updated my collection thread, but in case you don't make it here these came today!



OMG... stop.


----------



## MadameElle

crystalhowlett said:


> S.S.- OMG gorgeous!!! love the back front and sides they look comfy too. Now the HP is exclusive to Vegas correct? I so want a pair, hopefully next wk, I can still get a pair. What size did you get and would you recommend TTS or .5 up.
> 
> Watching SITC, the part where Big is getting beat up by Carrie with her flowers and then Charlotte put her in the car and shuffles to the other side of the car, Funny!



Crystal - I went TTS for the HP batik


----------



## SassySarah

*crystal* - I also went TTS in my usual CL size.  I think I heard maybe Miami has the HP too?  I could be wrong.


----------



## MadameElle

HP python batik is exclusive to LV


----------



## Vandeven

Worst modeling pics ever, LOL. The ankle straps are really tight, they don't go as high up as they should.. Will they stretch out?


----------



## SassySarah

Vandeven said:


> Worst modeling pics ever, LOL. The ankle straps are really tight, they don't go as high up as they should.. Will they stretch out?



Patent doesn't stretch too much, they do look tight.  Can you try the sock trick and at least stretch out the toe box a little to give your foot more room, maybe then the ankle strap won't be as tight?  Lovely shoes!


----------



## jenayb

Vandeven said:


> Worst modeling pics ever, LOL. The ankle straps are really tight, they don't go as high up as they should.. Will they stretch out?





SassySarah said:


> Patent doesn't stretch too much, they do look tight.  Can you try the sock trick and at least stretch out the toe box a little to give your foot more room, maybe then the ankle strap won't be as tight?  Lovely shoes!



Trust me when I say she WANTS the slingback to be tight at first because it _will stretch_ with wear. If she sizes up and the slingback is loose, it will become too loose over time. 

*Vandeven*, wear them around the house for a few hours and I guarantee you will see a difference.


----------



## *MJ*

*Vandeven*, I totally agree with Jenay...don't size up. Just wear them around a bit, and they will be fine! Trust me when I say, there is nothing worse than a sky high slingback falling off of your foot when you walk in them!!! Tight slingback=secure shoe on the foot!!


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> *Vandeven*, I totally agree with Jenay...don't size up. Just wear them around a bit, and they will be fine! Trust me when I say, there is nothing worse than a sky high slingback falling off of your foot when you walk in them!!! Tight slingback=secure shoe on the foot!!


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *dezy, Faraasha, candyapples, sope, aoqtpi, l.a_girl, Bella, missg, Dessye & cts* for the great comments!!!  

I love my nude pigalles and highly recommend them.
Thx to *candyapples* for inspiring me to get them!!!

*Vandeven* - I love your Lady Peeps!! You look great in your modeling pics!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Vandeven said:


> Worst modeling pics ever, LOL. The ankle straps are really tight, they don't go as high up as they should.. Will they stretch out?



they do look  tight but they a gorgeous!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> Thanks *dezy, Faraasha, candyapples, sope, aoqtpi, l.a_girl, Bella, missg, Dessye & cts* for the great comments!!!
> 
> I love my nude pigalles and highly recommend them.
> Thx to *candyapples* for inspiring me to get them!!!
> 
> *Vandeven* - I love your Lady Peeps!! You look great in your modeling pics!!!



Shoe twins!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very pretty, Van. Congratulations!


----------



## ochie

*MBB Framboise!!!*


----------



## aoqtpi

ochie said:


> *MBB Framboise!!!*



OMG GORG!  And your legs look amazing! I have such leg envy being on this sub-forum haha.


----------



## cagla

ochie said:


> *MBB Framboise!!!*


 

OMG 

Congrats Ochie!!!! 

They look amazing on you 

Must resist buying them lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

W.O.W amazing *ochie*! I love the front view of the MBBs the best! Congrats!


----------



## CelticLuv

ochie, I love the Framboise color!!! Beautiful!


----------



## bling*lover

Yowza *Ochie*, they look amazing on you! Congrats, I  Framboise!


----------



## jeshika

HOT DAM* *Ochie*!!!! They look great on you! You have some great legs!!!! I'm so jelly! The framboise was made for you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *Ochie* those are amazing on you!

Introducing my Pigalle Platos! I am considering exchanging them for black. The Red is a bit too much for me in this style...(sorry for the camera phone bathroom shot, no one was around to help me out!)


----------



## CelticLuv

I love that style, Duke!! How comfortable are they (as opposed to the Pigalle 120 if  you have them)?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I don't own any Pigalle 120s *Celtic*, but the platform really helps.  I found them quite comfortable.  I took them in my CL TTS.


----------



## Dessye

Vandeven said:


> Worst modeling pics ever, LOL. The ankle straps are really tight, they don't go as high up as they should.. Will they stretch out?


 
Ooo.  They do look tight and I can see that the ankle strap is riding a bit low.  Is your foot fitting comfortably into the toe box because I can see a bit of reddishness of the outside of your foot?  You could try to stretch out the toebox and when your toes move forward in the toebox, the strap will ride higher.  Regardless, though, they look beautiful! :sigh:


----------



## crystalhowlett

Holy smokes Oche!!!!! hot hot hot!!! that color looks amazing on your skin tone, and those legs, girl get out of here 

Duke-the pigalle p is beautiful, hows the fit? do you like the platform?

Whaaa now I really want mine and those and well everyother shoe with a rede sole!


----------



## ceseeber

*ochie*, the fuscia MBB are darling, I hope you decide to keep them and g et the Batiks too!

*Duke*, thank you so much for posting. I've been dying to see this style modeled. I think they look fabulous, but I could totally see your reasoning for exchanging them for a black pair


----------



## roussel

ochie!  the framboise MBB looks hot!  Sexy legs mare!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *Ochie* those are amazing on you!
> 
> Introducing my Pigalle Platos! I am considering exchanging them for black. The Red is a bit too much for me in this style...(sorry for the camera phone bathroom shot, no one was around to help me out!)



Are they redder in person? They look kind of fuchsia on my screen, which I think is a beautiful colour. They look cute on your regardless


----------



## GCGDanielle

Introducing my first pair of CL's.  I've been stalking the forums for a  long time, and as soon as I saw these they took my breath away.   Thankfully I live in Vegas, and they had my size.  I love them, they are  so comfortable!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*van- *they are very pretty! keep! 

*ochie- *wow so gorgeous and hot legs!!!

*duke- *they look great, but I agree black might be better.

*gcg- *WOW welcome and what a way to start! they are stunning! We will be shoe cousins, my Batik Lady peeps arrive todaycongrats and enjoy them!


----------



## Ilgin

ochie said:


> *MBB Framboise!!!*


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## heatherB

*Duke*, thanks for the mod pics of the Plato. I've been dying to see them on.


----------



## ceseeber

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my first pair of CL's.  I've been stalking the forums for a  long time, and as soon as I saw these they took my breath away.   Thankfully I live in Vegas, and they had my size.  I love them, they are  so comfortable!



*GCGDanielle*, what a fabulous pair to be your very first pair. You're off to an amazing start & thank you for sharing your pictures with us. I've been eyeing all the Batik purchases to see how the pattern differs and it's composition, just simple research on my behalf!


----------



## jenayb

ochie said:


> *MBB Framboise!!!*


 
Um, hello!! These are amazing against your skin tone! Definite keepers! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *Ochie* those are amazing on you!
> 
> Introducing my Pigalle Platos! I am considering exchanging them for black. The Red is a bit too much for me in this style...(sorry for the camera phone bathroom shot, no one was around to help me out!)


 
Love the TP roll in the background. 

I actually really like these on you in red! My vote is keep!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies!  Happy to help out with the mod pics!

Hahahaha *Jenay*, yes the TP roll was jealous of my shoes and wanted in on the action!

The red is super candy apple red.  I think I'd like a rouge better.  Plus my guy said (when I tried them on) "those look like shoes that strippers wear!"


----------



## missgiannina

ochie said:


> *MBB Framboise!!!*


Wow!


----------



## missgiannina

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *Ochie* those are amazing on you!
> 
> Introducing my Pigalle Platos! I am considering exchanging them for black. The Red is a bit too much for me in this style...(sorry for the camera phone bathroom shot, no one was around to help me out!)



i think the black will be stunning ..these are too!


----------



## missgiannina

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my first pair of CL's.  I've been stalking the forums for a  long time, and as soon as I saw these they took my breath away.   Thankfully I live in Vegas, and they had my size.  I love them, they are  so comfortable!


stunning!


----------



## clothingguru

I got my batiks!!!! Yay! I'll post pics later!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yay I can't wait to see!!!!! Mine arrive today too!


----------



## GCGDanielle

ceseeber said:


> *GCGDanielle*, what a fabulous pair to be your very first pair. You're off to an amazing start & thank you for sharing your pictures with us. I've been eyeing all the Batik purchases to see how the pattern differs and it's composition, just simple research on my behalf!



Thank you!  I'm not sure why my pics showed up so tiny, because I really wanted to showcase the colors.  I know they vary because they are hand-painted, and the display pair at the boutique were definitely more neutral in tone; mine are much darker.  I really love the darker paints on my pair against my (too) fair skin.  I'm excited to see where this pair takes me!


----------



## rdgldy

*ochie,* the MBB is wonderful in fuschia!
*duke,* love the style and I didn't think I would!


----------



## kett

GCG - What a great beginning! Just gorgeous.


----------



## aoqtpi

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my first pair of CL's.  I've been stalking the forums for a  long time, and as soon as I saw these they took my breath away.   Thankfully I live in Vegas, and they had my size.  I love them, they are  so comfortable!



Great firsts! Congrats! And you're so lucky to live in LV; I've always wanted to visit!


----------



## jeshika

A fabulous first pair, *GCG*!


----------



## hazeltt

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my first pair of CL's.  I've been stalking the forums for a  long time, and as soon as I saw these they took my breath away.   Thankfully I live in Vegas, and they had my size.  I love them, they are  so comfortable!







clothingguru said:


> I got my batiks!!!! Yay! I'll post pics later!!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> yay I can't wait to see!!!!! Mine arrive today too!



So many python batiks!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## crystalhowlett

WOW GCG great first pair, hope you love them forever! I cant wait to see where they lead you either, assuming back to The Venetian.


----------



## ochie

*-aoqtpi, cagla, l.a_girl19, celtic, bling*lover, jeshika, crystal, cesseeber, roussel, llgin, jenay, missgianinna, rdgldy* 

*duke-*Thank you! Your pigalle platos look good on you!  If I get a pigalle I will definitely get that platos. 

*GCG Danielle-* Congrats! I love them! I am so jealous! I always visit Vegas we should go shopping when I visit Vegas again 

*dezyn- *Thank you! Can't wait to see the modeling pictures of your batik! post them soon!


----------



## clothingguru

Here are my beloved LP BATIKS  ...
They are a bit too big on my feet  I needed a 38.5 and all that was left was a 39...but ill make these babies work!


----------



## aoqtpi

clothingguru said:


> Here are my beloved LP BATIKS  ...
> They are a bit too big on my feet  I needed a 38.5 and all that was left was a 39...but ill make these babies work!




Wow, love them *CG*! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

clothingguru said:


> Here are my beloved LP BATIKS  ...
> They are a bit too big on my feet  I needed a 38.5 and all that was left was a 39...but ill make these babies work!


SuperWoow! Congrats!!!
Modeling pics please...


----------



## hazeltt

They are soo beautiful, *CG*! Congrats on an amazing pair!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Splendid!!
Such a beautiful pair, congrats


----------



## foxcieyello

Just ordered these from the Madison Boutique when I realized they were available online, but soon found out they were sold out of my size.

Have any of you done phone orders before?  I have with other stores, but not for more than $100...I'm a bit worried.  Needless to say, I can't wait to get these!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ You shouldn't worry. I almost always have to do phone orders since I live in the middle of nowhere 

Congrats!!


----------



## foxcieyello

Thanks Naked.  Do they normally send you an email with tracking info?  I didn't get one and he said he would send it yesterday


----------



## l.a_girl19

*GCG*-what an amazing first pair!! Congrats!

*CG*-I LOVVVVEEEE THOSE!!!!! OMG OMG WOW! I would try to make those work too...wtv the size lol Congrats!

*foxcie*-Congrats!! I want those too!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

foxcieyello said:


> Thanks Naked. Do they normally send you an email with tracking info? I didn't get one and he said he would send it yesterday


 
I don't usually get one and I don't ask. I just figure it'll show up in 3-4 days. Boutiques really get swamped with emails so you can try calling if you are wanting a tracking number.


----------



## foxcieyello

Ok, wasn't sure of the protol...slowly learning everything.  I won't bother them any more then


----------



## Cityfashionista

Vandeven said:


> Worst modeling pics ever, LOL. The ankle straps are really tight, they don't go as high up as they should.. Will they stretch out?



Beautiful shoe! Congrats! 



GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my first pair of CL's.  I've been stalking the forums for a  long time, and as soon as I saw these they took my breath away.   Thankfully I live in Vegas, and they had my size.  I love them, they are  so comfortable!



What a great first pair! 



clothingguru said:


> Here are my beloved LP BATIKS  ...
> They are a bit too big on my feet  I needed a 38.5 and all that was left was a 39...but ill make these babies work!



Nice Batiks ladies!   


All these Batiks!  I can't take it!  I'm so broke. 


foxcieyello said:


> View attachment 1327741
> 
> 
> Just ordered these from the Madison Boutique when I realized they were available online, but soon found out they were sold out of my size.
> 
> Have any of you done phone orders before?  I have with other stores, but not for more than $100...I'm a bit worried.  Needless to say, I can't wait to get these!!!



Great shoes! Congrats!


----------



## ceseeber

*Clothingguru*......OMG, they are stunning! If I remember correctly, were you the one who was specifically looking for the Batik with lots of blue in it? If so, lucky you! The coloring of this pair is phenomonal!


----------



## saartje1102

clothingguru said:


> Here are my beloved LP BATIKS  ...
> They are a bit too big on my feet  I needed a 38.5 and all that was left was a 39...but ill make these babies work!


 
Those are TDF! Gorgeous!  Make them work girl


----------



## saartje1102

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my first pair of CL's. I've been stalking the forums for a long time, and as soon as I saw these they took my breath away. Thankfully I live in Vegas, and they had my size. I love them, they are so comfortable!


 

Those are so beautiful! I really love them, you wear them great!
Congrats on such a lovely pair!



ochie said:


> *MBB Framboise!!!*


 
Just stunning! And your legs They are TDF!



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *Ochie* those are amazing on you!
> 
> Introducing my Pigalle Platos! I am considering exchanging them for black. The Red is a bit too much for me in this style...(sorry for the camera phone bathroom shot, no one was around to help me out!)


 
I think they are very beautiful Dukeprincess. I really love the color too!
They look great on you, very pretty



Vandeven said:


> Worst modeling pics ever, LOL. The ankle straps are really tight, they don't go as high up as they should.. Will they stretch out?


 
Those are soo pretty, I hope you can stretch them. I have no experience with that, but maybe the socktrick? I hope you can make them work, cause you rock them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MBB black nappa,
 I wanted them in suede framboise but they are not yet arrived  at my CL boutique!!


----------



## CelticLuv

*Congrats CRISPEDROSA*! I can never get enough of this shoe and I never tire of looking at MBB pictures!!
Any modeling pics?


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> MBB black nappa,
> I wanted them in suede framboise but they are not yet arrived  at my CL boutique!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> MBB black nappa,
> I wanted them in suede framboise but they are not yet arrived at my CL boutique!!


 
UHG WOW!! Congrats!! I really like the black nappa now lol


----------



## crystalhowlett

CG- TDF I cant wait to see them on!

foxy-no worries they will be at your door step the next time you think about a tracking number, I didnt receive one either.  beautiful nudes

Crispe- Im so jealous!! MBB is breathtaking!  perfectly sculpted


----------



## jeshika

already posted these in my thread but here are my new additions!

Tobacco/Black Suede Maggies 





Miss Clichy Pumps in Beige Nappa





I have another pair that needs to be photographed but other than that I am done for awhile... (till the Magos hit stores, that is!)


----------



## foxcieyello

^Love your Maggies


----------



## foxcieyello

crystalhowlett said:


> foxy-no worries they will be at your door step the next time you think about a tracking number, *I didnt receive one either*.  beautiful nudes


 
So glad I'm not the only one, thanks Crystal!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> already posted these in my thread but here are my new additions!
> 
> Tobacco/Black Suede Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Clichy Pumps in Beige Nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another pair that needs to be photographed but other than that I am done for awhile... (till the Magos hit stores, that is!)


----------



## mzbag

CRISPEDROSA said:


> MBB black nappa,
> I wanted them in suede framboise but they are not yet arrived at my CL boutique!!


 
BEAUTIFUL ! Lovely Lovely design ! Enjoy !


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*CG- *Don't you just love them?! they are sooooo fantastic! I will share mine tonight! 

*foxcie- *such a perfect pair congrats! 

*cris- *shoe twin! they are perfection! 

*jesh- *they are both beautilful congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats *Jeshika*! Are the Miss Clichys comfortable?


----------



## candyapples88

Love the new additions everyone!


----------



## clothingguru

*9distelle, hazel, roxanne, aoqtpi, l.a., city, saartje, crystal, dez, candy*: Thank you ladies! I just LOVE THEM!Modeling pics soon to come in my thread!  *And THANK you to Carlinha and Sobe* for the Gorgeous modeling pics and enabling to convince me to get these! 

*ceseeber: *Thank you hun! No that was not me but i ADORE the blue in them!


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> Here are my beloved LP BATIKS  ...
> They are a bit too big on my feet  I needed a 38.5 and all that was left was a 39...but ill make these babies work!



Congrats on these beauties!!!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> already posted these in my thread but here are my new additions!
> 
> Tobacco/Black Suede Maggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Clichy Pumps in Beige Nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another pair that needs to be photographed but other than that I am done for awhile... (till the Magos hit stores, that is!)



So lucky to have found the maggies!


----------



## missgiannina

foxcieyello said:


> View attachment 1327741
> 
> 
> Just ordered these from the Madison Boutique when I realized they were available online, but soon found out they were sold out of my size.
> 
> Have any of you done phone orders before?  I have with other stores, but not for more than $100...I'm a bit worried.  Needless to say, I can't wait to get these!!!




These are super sexy!


----------



## missgiannina

CRISPEDROSA said:


> MBB black nappa,
> I wanted them in suede framboise but they are not yet arrived  at my CL boutique!!



Congrats hopefully I will get these one day!


----------



## GCGDanielle

crystalhowlett said:


> WOW GCG great first pair, hope you love them forever! I cant wait to see where they lead you either, assuming back to The Venetian.



I've had them for 5 days and I'm already itching for another pair - ha!  I don't know if I can find anything I love as much (but I can sure try).


----------



## KlassicKouture

So many new beauties!!!!


----------



## Dessye

*CRISPED*: Yay! More MBB!!!!  I get excited every single time someone gets them! 

*Jeshika*: Again, congrats!  I'm so jealous :greengrin:

*CG*: OMG! Yay!!!!!!   I'm so happy you got them!  Hopefully, mine from Miami will look similar.  I love the color pattern on yours! 

*Foxy*: Nude Pigalles!  Congrats!  I love the nude.  I need nude in my life!!!!


----------



## cts900

*CRISPED*: Those always amaze me in their beauty.

*Jeshika*: Those are AH-mazing additions to an already AH-mazing collection!

*CG*: I have to say again--GORGEOUS!

*Foxy*: Congrats! Can't wait to see them when they arrive!
*
Duke*: Those would look smokin' in black.  You wear them well, hot mama!

*Ochie*: Your shoes! Your legs! Hotness!


----------



## ashleyrobyn

CRISPEDROSA said:


> MBB black nappa,
> I wanted them in suede framboise but they are not yet arrived  at my CL boutique!!



Hi Cris- are the MBB's comfy? I came so-close to buying them in Vegas this weekend, but I'm pregnant and nothing is comfortable at the moment!  
LOVE them! They are so beautiful.


----------



## ashleyrobyn

clothingguru said:


> Here are my beloved LP BATIKS  ...
> They are a bit too big on my feet  I needed a 38.5 and all that was left was a 39...but ill make these babies work!



Congratulations! SOOO amazingly stunning


----------



## ceseeber

I'm patiently waiting for *dezynrbaglaydee* to reveal her lovelies that arrived today


----------



## crystalhowlett

Check out the ref page- spring/summer 2011 pics only. You will find at least 10! hahahaha, welcome to the addiction, really great choice to begin with. Mine are on back order, love them. Any modeling pics?

*ASH* really if you like the MBB i would suggest TTS. they will stretch and IDK how your preg is going but it wouldnt be a good time to try on shoes, that said, even after birth and your feet shrink you can add a pad or 2, I hope you get them hey arre just a work of art!!! 5 styles: black and tan nappa, royal blue, frambosie, n black suede 




GCGDanielle said:


> I've had them for 5 days and I'm already itching for another pair - ha! I don't know if I can find anything I love as much (but I can sure try).


----------



## BattyBugs

GCG, CG, Crisp & Jesh: Beautiful additions, ladies. I want one of each.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

I am new to this site and forum and I am soooo glad that I stumbled upon it while doing research for my first pair on Louboutins. It is so great to see a community of women supporting each others passion for fashion  . 

I just got my first pair as a Valentine's day gift from hubby 












We picked them up from BG. The Pigalle 120 Omicron. It was between this and the multi glitter Pigalle, but I think I may still see if they still have the glitter ones because this one needs some siblings 

btw...:tpfrox:


----------



## candyapples88

SongbirdDiva said:


> I am new to this site and forum and I am soooo glad that I stumbled upon it while doing research for my first pair on Louboutins. It is so great to see a community of women supporting each others passion for fashion  .
> 
> I just got my first pair as a Valentine's day gift from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked them up from BG. The Pigalle 120 Omicron. It was between this and the multi glitter Pigalle, but I think I may still see if they still have the glitter ones because this one needs some siblings
> 
> btw...:tpfrox:



Prettttty!


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> I am new to this site and forum and I am soooo glad that I stumbled upon it while doing research for my first pair on Louboutins. It is so great to see a community of women supporting each others passion for fashion  .
> 
> I just got my first pair as a Valentine's day gift from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked them up from BG. The Pigalle 120 Omicron. It was between this and the multi glitter Pigalle, but I think I may still see if they still have the glitter ones because this one needs some siblings
> 
> btw...:tpfrox:



What a great gift and hubby! Congrats on your firsts!


----------



## BijouBleu

*GCG *- Great first pair. 

*crispedrosa* - 

*CG *- 

*Jeshika* - Great new additions!

*SongbirdDiva *- Fabulous 1st pair, great present too 

Adding to the influx of MBB - here's black suede.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

BijouBleu said:


> *GCG *- Great first pair.
> 
> *crispedrosa* -
> 
> *CG *-
> 
> *Jeshika* - Great new additions!
> 
> *SongbirdDiva *- Fabulous 1st pair, great present too
> 
> Adding to the influx of MBB - here's black suede.





Thank you so much  
Wow, BijouBleu those are gorgeous on you. Great choice  Are they comfortable?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Thank you so much aoqtpi & candyapples88


----------



## ceseeber

*SongbirdDiva*, wow-o-wow! You hubby has great taste!


----------



## BijouBleu

SongbirdDiva said:


> Thank you so much
> Wow, BijouBleu those are gorgeous on you. Great choice  Are they comfortable?



Thank you! They are from what I can tell. I walked around in a pair when I tried them at the boutique and had these on for about half an hour today.


----------



## ashleyrobyn

crystalhowlett said:


> Check out the ref page- spring/summer 2011 pics only. You will find at least 10! hahahaha, welcome to the addiction, really great choice to begin with. Mine are on back order, love them. Any modeling pics?
> 
> *ASH* really if you like the MBB i would suggest TTS. they will stretch and IDK how your preg is going but it wouldnt be a good time to try on shoes, that said, even after birth and your feet shrink you can add a pad or 2, I hope you get them hey arre just a work of art!!! 5 styles: black and tan nappa, royal blue, frambosie, n black suede




 Thank you, Crystal! I really do love them. It's so hard to shop while pregnant! But I can't stop  They'll give me something to look forward to after I have the baby! I really love the black suede, but I've had difficulty finding that style out here.


----------



## cts900

where's *dezy*????? 

*songbird*: what a lovely way to begin your collection.  they are beautiful.

*Bijou*: those look _fabulous_ on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*Missg, KK, Dessye, Cts, ashley, batty, bijou:* THANK YOU LADIES!!!!!  I JUST LOVE them!!!!!  
*Dessye: *Thank you! Shoe twins!!! Cant wait for you to get yours! I know yours will be STUNNING!!! Its so neat to see the different patterns on them all 


*crisp:* COngrats on the MBB's!!!! SHOW TWIn! 

*ochie:* The Fram MBB's are divine! SHOE TWIn! 

*vandeven*: Love the peep slings! 

*stilly*: The nude piggies look great on you! 

*GCG:* congrats on the Batiks! Shoe coussins!!!! So much batik in this thread! 

*sassy:* Love the batiks! Shoe coussin! 

*bella:* I cant wait for you to get your MBBs!!! 

*jeshika*: Love the maggies

*duke:* Love the jaws! Sorry they didnt fit you!   And i love the pigalle plato on you! That color is great on you! 

*jenay: *YAY the mbb's are gorgeous! cOngrats! 

*yazzie:* Love the fram MBB's! EVen tho i already commented in your thread i had to say so here too! And the bibi's are gorgeous! 

*Song:* Congrats on the pigalles!!! They are gorgeous! 

*Bijou*: OMG LOVE the black Suede MBB's! Congrats!!! I seriously DO not need these but want them! haha!


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> where's *dezy*?????







WHERE are you Dez?!!!!


----------



## foxcieyello

So I did a phone order for the first time from the Madison store and I got them the very next day--GREAT SERVICE!!

In December, I got black patent pigalles 120 and yesterday I got nude patent pigalles 120.  LOVE THEM BOTH!!!

I was really concerned about the nude not being a good color with my skin, but they are a dead on match...can't wait to see how they look with a tan 

Sorry for the crappy pictures although I love to take them, shoes on my feet is a whole new subject matter and I clearly need practice (lol).  Thank you all for your help, you ladies are the best!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

*Songbird*, those Pigalles are beautiful!! I love the color, so unique!!
I may need a pair myself. Were they $595? Gorgeous gift from an awesome hubby!

*Bijou*, I commented on the MBB thread but I love them!! the black suede is stunning!!

*Foxcie*, I am LOVING the Nude Pigalle's. They look great with your skin tone and you have awesome legs, you go girl


----------



## CelticLuv

I just received 2 new pairs from Paris. It only took 2 days shipping, amazing!

*My very 1st Black Patent pair....Elisa 100*. They are so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them!













*and my all-time favorite pair...MBB Black Nappa!!!!*
_please excuse my tootsies, I haven't had time to get a needed pedicure yet._


----------



## foxcieyello

*Celtic*, these look great on you!!  Straight out of Paris, gotta love it!


----------



## LornaLou

Gorgeous new shoes everyone


----------



## aoqtpi

CelticLuv said:


> I just received 2 new pairs from Paris. It only took 2 days shipping, amazing!
> 
> *My very 1st Black Patent pair....Elisa 100*. They are so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and my all-time favorite pair...MBB Black Nappa!!!!*
> _please excuse my tootsies, I haven't had time to get a needed pedicure yet._



Love them both! Congrats!


----------



## ka3na20

One of my first two CLs


----------



## Akalyah

Very Nice Ladies!!


----------



## foxcieyello

ka3na20 said:


> One of my first two CLs


 
Very nice.  Side view please??


----------



## ka3na20

^Hi. As requested.


----------



## foxcieyello

ka3na20 said:


> ^Hi. As requested.


 
Ohhhh love them!  Thanks


----------



## ka3na20

^I got them for 50% off.


----------



## CelticLuv

Great job ka3na20!!! Can I ask where?


----------



## CelticLuv

*Thank you Foxcie, Lorna, aoqtpi and Akalyah*


----------



## kett

Congrats ka3na! What a steal!

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous, Celtic! I can never get enough of the MBB's. 

foxcieyello - congrats, they are both fantastic.


----------



## crystalhowlett

See no worries! They look perfect on you, like you have heels on the bottom of your feet. 
Lady gaga at the grammy's did you she her coat hangers? shoulder pointy pads? hahahaha. 




foxcieyello said:


> View attachment 1328667
> 
> 
> View attachment 1328668
> 
> 
> So I did a phone order for the first time from the Madison store and I got them the very next day--GREAT SERVICE!!
> 
> In December, I got black patent pigalles 120 and yesterday I got nude patent pigalles 120.  LOVE THEM BOTH!!!
> 
> I was really concerned about the nude not being a good color with my skin, but they are a dead on match...can't wait to see how they look with a tan
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pictures although I love to take them, shoes on my feet is a whole new subject matter and I clearly need practice (lol).  Thank you all for your help, you ladies are the best!!!


----------



## ka3na20

CelticLuv said:


> Great job ka3na20!!! Can I ask where?


 
Hi sis. I bought them from Christian Louboutin at Harbour City, Hong Kong last December 31.


----------



## missgiannina

SongbirdDiva said:


> I am new to this site and forum and I am soooo glad that I stumbled upon it while doing research for my first pair on Louboutins. It is so great to see a community of women supporting each others passion for fashion  .
> 
> I just got my first pair as a Valentine's day gift from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked them up from BG. The Pigalle 120 Omicron. It was between this and the multi glitter Pigalle, but I think I may still see if they still have the glitter ones because this one needs some siblings
> 
> btw...:tpfrox:



these are gorg!


----------



## missgiannina

BijouBleu said:


> *GCG *- Great first pair.
> 
> *crispedrosa* -
> 
> *CG *-
> 
> *Jeshika* - Great new additions!
> 
> *SongbirdDiva *- Fabulous 1st pair, great present too
> 
> Adding to the influx of MBB - here's black suede.



Pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

foxcieyello said:


> View attachment 1328667
> 
> 
> View attachment 1328668
> 
> 
> So I did a phone order for the first time from the Madison store and I got them the very next day--GREAT SERVICE!!
> 
> In December, I got black patent pigalles 120 and yesterday I got nude patent pigalles 120.  LOVE THEM BOTH!!!
> 
> I was really concerned about the nude not being a good color with my skin, but they are a dead on match...can't wait to see how they look with a tan
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pictures although I love to take them, shoes on my feet is a whole new subject matter and I clearly need practice (lol).  Thank you all for your help, you ladies are the best!!!


\

thats a great nude on you!


----------



## missgiannina

CelticLuv said:


> I just received 2 new pairs from Paris. It only took 2 days shipping, amazing!
> 
> *My very 1st Black Patent pair....Elisa 100*. They are so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and my all-time favorite pair...MBB Black Nappa!!!!*
> _please excuse my tootsies, I haven't had time to get a needed pedicure yet._



gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> WHERE are you Dez?!!!!


 


cts900 said:


> where's *dezy*?????


 
I'm here!!!! gotta make this quick! 
gorgeous new additions everyone, so sorry for the general shout out but seriously they are all stunning!!!!!


Quite a pricey somewhat impulsive purchase for me, but they are STUNNING and shockingly really comfy to wear. Special thank you to the lovely *Sobe, Carlinha, Clothing Guru *and all the rest of the beautiful enablers. Sorry for the wait, but may I present Batik Python Lady Peeps! 





















more pics in my collection thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/dezynrbaglaydees-collection-533907.html

Also need to know from all you Batik owners, did you condition/treat these?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

CelticLuv said:


> *Songbird*, those Pigalles are beautiful!! I love the color, so unique!!
> I may need a pair myself. Were they $595? Gorgeous gift from an awesome hubby!
> 
> *Bijou*, I commented on the MBB thread but I love them!! the black suede is stunning!!
> 
> *Foxcie*, I am LOVING the Nude Pigalle's. They look great with your skin tone and you have awesome legs, you go girl



Thank you CelticLuv 
Yes they were


----------



## crystalhowlett

WOW!!!! HOT HOT HOT HOTTY!!!! LOVE ALL THE COLORS




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm here!!!! gotta make this quick!
> gorgeous new additions everyone, so sorry for the general shout out but seriously they are all stunning!!!!!
> 
> 
> Quite a pricey somewhat impulsive purchase for me, but they are STUNNING and shockingly really comfy to wear. Special thank you to the lovely *Sobe, Carlinha, Clothing Guru *and all the rest of the beautiful enablers. Sorry for the wait, but may I present Batik Python Lady Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my collection thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/dezynrbaglaydees-collection-533907.html
> 
> Also need to know from all you Batik owners, did you condition/treat these?


----------



## foxcieyello

crystalhowlett said:


> See no worries! They look perfect on you, *like you have heels on the bottom of your feet*.
> Lady gaga at the grammy's did you she her coat hangers? shoulder pointy pads? hahahaha.


 
LOL thanks *Crystal*!  They are really helping with the illusion of giving me more height


----------



## foxcieyello

missgiannina said:


> \
> 
> thats a great nude on you!


 
Thanks *Miss G*! So happy I got them!


----------



## foxcieyello

*dez *Your Batiks are beautiful!

Def worth the money!!


----------



## aoqtpi

ka3na20 said:


> ^Hi. As requested.


Beauty! Congrats!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm here!!!! gotta make this quick!
> gorgeous new additions everyone, so sorry for the general shout out but seriously they are all stunning!!!!!
> 
> 
> Quite a pricey somewhat impulsive purchase for me, but they are STUNNING  and shockingly really comfy to wear. Special thank you to the lovely *Sobe, Carlinha, Clothing Guru *and all the rest of the beautiful enablers. Sorry for the wait, but may I present Batik Python Lady Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my collection thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/dezynrbaglaydees-collection-533907.html
> 
> Also need to know from all you Batik owners, did you condition/treat these?



Love your mod pics, as always! Great shoes!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Stay tuned for a double reveal " *Having Double Vision*" A_ Calisurf _and _Crystal_ production!!!!


----------



## Dessye

*k3na20*: Gorgeous - look fab on you!

*Celtic*: Lovely Elisas but the MBB..... Since everyone is getting the MBBs, we should have an MBB themed get-together...  Jk because don't want to be exclusionary but just getting at the fact that everyone here seems to be joining the MBB club 

*Dezy*: You do not disappoint!  Fantabulousness!!!  They look so lovely and gorge on you!  I have some holiday coming up and I just might go down to Miami to pick up mine myself :ninja:


----------



## CelticLuv

*Dessye*, I agree! There seem to now only be a handful of us on here that don't have the MBB's  It's incredible how this one style makes everyone go ga-ga and "have to have it" 

*Dezy*, OMG, I LOVE the Batik's. simply Gorgeous!!! I especially love how the designs are so different (yet similar). It really goes to show how very special and handmade they are.


----------



## GCGDanielle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Also need to know from all you Batik owners, did you condition/treat these?



I asked the associate at the boutique, and she advised me that nothing was necessary in the beginning, but eventually they might need to be conditioned.  I definitely won't be wearing any clothing long enough to rub against them because I don't want to damage them (plus, I hate the sound).  Not to mention, why would I want them partially covered anyway?


----------



## Faraasha

Those just arrived from Paris today!!


----------



## Akalyah

COngrats Faarasha!!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

*CTS900*, *CG*, *Celtic*, *missgiannina* - Thank you very much 

*Celtic* - (Fraternal ) Shoe twins twice over! The Elisa looks fab in patent! The MBB - stunning!

*Ka3Na20* - Great dorepi, even better that they were a sale find!

*Foxie *- That nude looks fabulous on you! Isn't the pigalle the best? I just bought my first pair in jade patent - love it!

*Faraasha *- Nice!

*Dezy* - Lovely!


----------



## jeshika

Fabulous addition, *Faarasha*!


----------



## Faraasha

Thank you girls!!


----------



## Tiffy24

Nude Hyper Prive 120 from the online CL store. Part of shoe-years-resolution to get more classic, wearable pairs.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crystal, foxcie, aoqtpi, bijou- *thank you all so much!!!

*crystal and cali- *can't wait to see the double reveal!!!

*dessye- *thank you! Oh love Miami! you must go and get yourself a pair!!!

*celtic- *thank you!!!! I would love to see all the batiks side by side to show all the lovely different designs, they really are stunning works of art.

*gcgdanielle- *thanks for the info, I'm so worried about these. I don't want anything rubbing up on these! 

*faraasha- *they are gorgeous congrats!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*tiffy-*  a gorgeous classic pair! congrats!


----------



## ikaesmallz

I totally suck at keeping up with this thread but 

*dezy* - the batiks are GORGEOUS on you! great addition to your collection!

*farasha* welcome to the club! they look great on you!

*tiffy* I adore nude patent! It took me the longest time to buy a pair & once I did I couldn't stop falling in love with nude patent pairs!! what a great/sensible/classic pair!


----------



## ROXANE2007

*Tiffy* Splendid, I hesistate to buy them because it is a classic pair which I like so much . Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> Those just arrived from Paris today!!
> 
> View attachment 1329035



I'm so jealous that you have yours already! They look fantastic!



Tiffy24 said:


> Nude Hyper Prive 120 from the online CL store.  Part of shoe-years-resolution to get more classic, wearable pairs.



These go so well with your skintone! Love them!


----------



## calisurf

crystalhowlett said:


> Stay tuned for a double reveal " *Having Double Vision*" A_ Calisurf _and _Crystal_ production!!!!



Thanks Crystal!  

Gals I am soooo far behind (stoopid work!)!  

But I have seen some amazing, _scratch that,_ STUNNING, JAW-DROPPING, pairs!!!    Wow.   Congrats!!!  big  !

All of you are so beautiful!!!


----------



## missgiannina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm here!!!! gotta make this quick!
> gorgeous new additions everyone, so sorry for the general shout out but seriously they are all stunning!!!!!
> 
> 
> Quite a pricey somewhat impulsive purchase for me, but they are STUNNING and shockingly really comfy to wear. Special thank you to the lovely *Sobe, Carlinha, Clothing Guru *and all the rest of the beautiful enablers. Sorry for the wait, but may I present Batik Python Lady Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my collection thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/dezynrbaglaydees-collection-533907.html
> 
> Also need to know from all you Batik owners, did you condition/treat these?


Very pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

Faraasha said:


> Those just arrived from Paris today!!
> 
> View attachment 1329035




Congrats they,re beautiful


----------



## missgiannina

Tiffy24 said:


> Nude Hyper Prive 120 from the online CL store. Part of shoe-years-resolution to get more classic, wearable pairs.



Perfecy nude!


----------



## Faraasha

Thank you guys!! 




aoqtpi said:


> I'm so jealous that you have yours already! They look fantastic!




You'll be getting yours soon! And I still didn't get my beige ones yet! lol... I cant wait to see your MBB modeling pics!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats everyone on your new pairs!!!


----------



## phiphi

great additions ladies! congrats on beautiful new pairs!


----------



## Perfect Day

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm here!!!! gotta make this quick!
> gorgeous new additions everyone, so sorry for the general shout out but seriously they are all stunning!!!!!
> 
> 
> Quite a pricey somewhat impulsive purchase for me, but they are STUNNING and shockingly really comfy to wear. Special thank you to the lovely *Sobe, Carlinha, Clothing Guru *and all the rest of the beautiful enablers. Sorry for the wait, but may I present Batik Python Lady Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my collection thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/dezynrbaglaydees-collection-533907.html
> 
> Also need to know from all you Batik owners, did you condition/treat these?



Simply put - those are wonderful.


----------



## lovechanel920

Got these last year but never posted them.


----------



## Louboufan

Shoe Twin! 


ka3na20 said:


> One of my first two CLs


----------



## Adrena

But I bought a charm, so I'll always have CL on me.


----------



## stilly

*foxcieyello* - Congrats on the pigalles. Glad the nudes worked out!!!

*Celtic* - The MBBs look totally hot on you!!!

*SongbirdDiva* - What a great v-day gift!!! Beautiful!!!

*dezy* - The Lady Peeps look amazing on you!!!

*Tiffy* - Gorgeous HPs!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> Thank you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be getting yours soon! And I still didn't get my beige ones yet! lol... I cant wait to see your MBB modeling pics!



They'll probably be here when I'm at work tomorrow  So close!



lovechanel920 said:


> Got these last year but never posted them.



OMG I LOVE THESE! Absolutely gorgeous!


Adrena said:


> But I bought a charm, so I'll always have CL on me.



Haha, so cute!


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Those just arrived from Paris today!!
> 
> View attachment 1329035



Congrats! The more I see these on people's feet, the more I'm tempted to get a pair.


----------



## bambolina

Finally... after what seemed like a crazy roller coaster of bad luck... after waiting for the seller to come back from vacation, after receiving the wrong shoes, after  shipping those back, after waiting for a total of month and a half... I now have my *Barbie Pink Claudias*!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Totally worth the wait!!


----------



## candyapples88

bambolina said:


> Finally... after what seemed like a crazy roller coaster of bad luck... after waiting for the seller to come back from vacation, after receiving the wrong shoes, after  shipping those back, after waiting for a total of month and a half... I now have my *Barbie Pink Claudias*!



Amazing!


----------



## Dessye

bambolina said:


> Finally... after what seemed like a crazy roller coaster of bad luck... after waiting for the seller to come back from vacation, after receiving the wrong shoes, after shipping those back, after waiting for a total of month and a half... I now have my *Barbie Pink Claudias*!


 
Absolutely gorge and sexy!!


----------



## aoqtpi

bambolina said:


> Finally... after what seemed like a crazy roller coaster of bad luck... after waiting for the seller to come back from vacation, after receiving the wrong shoes, after  shipping those back, after waiting for a total of month and a half... I now have my *Barbie Pink Claudias*!



Beautiful! Glad they finally arrived!


----------



## stilly

They're stunning on you!!!
Glad it worked out!




bambolina said:


> Finally... after what seemed like a crazy roller coaster of bad luck... after waiting for the seller to come back from vacation, after receiving the wrong shoes, after shipping those back, after waiting for a total of month and a half... I now have my *Barbie Pink Claudias*!


----------



## hazeltt

bambolina said:


> Finally... after what seemed like a crazy roller coaster of bad luck... after waiting for the seller to come back from vacation, after receiving the wrong shoes, after  shipping those back, after waiting for a total of month and a half... I now have my *Barbie Pink Claudias*!



BARBIE PINK!


----------



## MadameElle

I go to work for 2 days and I am waaaaaay behind already.  I'm going to need an iphone4 soon to keep up when at work  (during break and lunch only of course).  

Congrats on all gorgeous and amazing purchases


----------



## GCGDanielle

I stopped by my sister's house and had her take some modeling pics, as requested.  Enjoy!


----------



## missgiannina

bambolina said:


> Finally... after what seemed like a crazy roller coaster of bad luck... after waiting for the seller to come back from vacation, after receiving the wrong shoes, after  shipping those back, after waiting for a total of month and a half... I now have my *Barbie Pink Claudias*!



 So Pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

GCGDanielle said:


> I stopped by my sister's house and had her take some modeling pics, as requested.  Enjoy!



Beautiful!


----------



## ka3na20

Louboufan said:


> Shoe Twin!




really?! that is very good to hear. how young are you? im 25, do you think the. leopard print and the chain at the back is ok for me?


----------



## ka3na20

Thank you ladies for your wonderful comments. I will post modelling pics soon. =)


----------



## clothingguru

Adrena said:


> But I bought a charm, so I'll always have CL on me.



LOVE it!!! I want one!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lovechanel*:Glitter!!!!! Love them! 

*tiffy:* Congrats on the nudes! 

*faraasha:* Love the MBB's!!

*bambolina:* Love the barbie pink! 

*Dez:*  SHow twin! Congrats!!!! They are stunning!


----------



## clothingguru

ka3na20 said:


> One of my first two CLs



GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

GCGDanielle said:


> I stopped by my sister's house and had her take some modeling pics, as requested.  Enjoy!



Love the mod shots! Show cousins! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

Tiffy24 said:


> Nude Hyper Prive 120 from the online CL store. Part of shoe-years-resolution to get more classic, wearable pairs.


They look awesome on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Adrena*-Pretty!! I love charms!!! 

*Tiffy24*-Beautiful!! I just adore nude. BTW love your nail polish

*bambolina*-Woohooooo!! Congratulations!!! Shoe Twin!!! Aren't they stunning? I just love mine so much!!! They look amazing on you!!

*GCG*-Python Batik  Congrats!!


----------



## aoqtpi

GCGDanielle said:


> I stopped by my sister's house and had her take some modeling pics, as requested.  Enjoy!



Love the mod pics! What beautiful shoes!


----------



## Star86doll

*AMAZING *purchases ladies!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## phiphi

yay *bambolina*!!! they've arrived!! so happy for you! congrats!! they are amazing on you.


----------



## icecreamom

I need to bring a box of tissue with me next time I check on this thread  Great motnh ladies! All stunning... Congratulations!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, I purchase the leopard pony daffodiles, 120 denim pigalle spikes last saturday. Will up load pics but computor down, anyone know how to upload from your iPhone??
Pics are not yo great as had to squeeze my fat foot into them-very very tight..(just had bubba on Sunday, still very swollen). X.


----------



## calisurf

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *crystal and cali- *can't wait to see the double reveal!!!



:couch:

now playing...  

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-calisurf-production-663417.html#post18074013


----------



## poptarts

Lucifer Bow 120mm


----------



## candyapples88

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow 120mm



I LOVE the Lucifer! Congrats shoe twin!


----------



## karwood

I recently returned from my vacation and now I have fallen  behind in this thread. As always, congrats to everyone on their new purchases. They are all beautiful. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## jenayb

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow 120mm


 
I  these so much!!! 

I wish I could find the black 100s!


----------



## missgiannina

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow 120mm



lovely!


----------



## singsongjones

Everyone looks great in their new additions!!! Congratulations, ladies


----------



## Faraasha

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow 120mm



Congrats!! Theyre amazing!! I want these soo bad!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Poptart*: LoVE the lucifer bows!!!!! I want them ! 

*Crystal & Cali*: Congrats! Love the trash!


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Congrats!! Theyre amazing!! I want these soo bad!!



I love the shoe in your avatar!


----------



## Faraasha

candyapples88 said:


> I love the shoe in your avatar!



Thank you!


----------



## aoqtpi

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow 120mm



These are FIERCE! Can't wait to see mod pics; I'm pretty sure I'd break my ankle in these!


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, I purchase the leopard pony daffodiles, 120 denim pigalle spikes last saturday. Will up load pics but computor down, anyone know how to upload from your iPhone??
> Pics are not yo great as had to squeeze my fat foot into them-very very tight..(just had bubba on Sunday, still very swollen). X.


 

Hi--Can't wait to see Pics of the leopard pony daffodiles!!!  Where did you find them???


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^Nordstroms and NM and Roberston have the DAff in zebra
JJR has leopard Daff


----------



## fumi

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow 120mm


 
Oh my  I LOVE THESE!


----------



## hazeltt

GCGDanielle said:


> I stopped by my sister's house and had her take some modeling pics, as requested.  Enjoy!



These are beautiful!


----------



## hazeltt

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow 120mm



This pair is stunning as always! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

Adrena said:


> But I bought a charm, so I'll always have CL on me.


 
Lucky you!  I tried to bid on these twice on eBay but lost both times   They're so cute!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Dessye

Poptarts! I missed your new Lucifer's??? Or maybe I'm just losing track of everyone's new purchases!  We are shoe twins!


----------



## meaghan<3

The Daffodile arrived today!  They are amazing!  The toebox is roomy and the platform makes them SO comfortable!  Thank you for letting me share even though the pictures aren't the best!


----------



## missgiannina

i love them!



meaghan<3 said:


> The Daffodile arrived today!  They are amazing!  The toebox is roomy and the platform makes them SO comfortable!  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## bling*lover

These Daffodile's have snuck up and bit me, I'm starting to really like them on some people and I have to say *meaghan* they look fantastic on you, congrats!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *aoqtpi*, *dezy*, *Dessye*, *cts*, *Batty*, *BijouBleu* and *CG*!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats *Jeshika*! Are the Miss Clichys comfortable?



 super comfy!



missgiannina said:


> So lucky to have found the maggies!



thanks *missg*! I was very lucky!


----------



## jeshika

My latest addition - 

CL Lace Yoyo Zeppas





and Bibi


----------



## aoqtpi

meaghan<3 said:


> The Daffodile arrived today!  They are amazing!  The toebox is roomy and the platform makes them SO comfortable!  Thank you for letting me share even though the pictures aren't the best!



Do you find it hard to walk with such a thick platform? I think you're the first tPFer to post these; congrats! 



jeshika said:


> My latest addition -
> 
> CL Lace Yoyo Zeppas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Bibi



 Lace & Bibi!


----------



## cts900

How am I already 7 pages behind?  I am sorry for anyone I may have missed, but congrats on all of the great buys! 

*dezy*: I have to say again that these are just unbelievable.  I am so happy that they are yours.

*celtic*: Great choices and they look amazing on you.

*Tiffy*: Just lovely on your skin! 

*Faraasha*: Congrats!

*bambolina*: Love your claudias and your photos!

*Adrena*: That is adorable. 

*lovechanel*: Great pair! 

*Danielle*: Your modeling pics are divine. 

*poptarts*: Fierce! 

*cali & crystal*: TRASH! Love, love, love, love, love!!!!!! 

*jesh*: So feminine and beautiful. I adore them. 

*meaghan*: My first time seeing these! Wow!


----------



## stilly

*meaghan* - Your new Daffodiles are amazing!! They look beautiful on you!!!

*jeshika* - Love the new additions!!!


----------



## chacci1

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^^Nordstroms and NM and Roberston have the DAff in zebra
> JJR has leopard Daff



Hi...Thanks for responding!  But, what is JJR??  I want the daff in the leopard!!  I have them in the black already and they are beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

I am soooooooo glad to see the Dafs beginning to pop up on here! I just love them so much!


----------



## fumi

jeshika said:


> My latest addition -
> 
> CL Lace Yoyo Zeppas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Bibi


 
The lace makes the shoes so pretty!


----------



## crystalhowlett

TWINS!!! busted them out on V-day Glad you got them, Thanks again for the size help! I want to find a pretty green dress to wear with them next time. V-day was a simple black satin dress.  super comfy and HOT HOT HOT


jeshika said:


> My latest addition -
> 
> CL Lace Yoyo Zeppas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Bibi


----------



## crystalhowlett

CL boutique in Paris, email- jjrparisboutique@christianlouboutin.fr




chacci1 said:


> Hi...Thanks for responding! But, what is JJR?? I want the daff in the leopard!! I have them in the black already and they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Dessye

Holy crap!  They look absolutely sexy and gorgeous on you!!!  I have a proportionately big head so maybe they might work for me 



meaghan<3 said:


> The Daffodile arrived today!  They are amazing!  The toebox is roomy and the platform makes them SO comfortable!  Thank you for letting me share even though the pictures aren't the best!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dessye said:


> Holy crap!  They look absolutely sexy and gorgeous on you!!! I have a proportionately big head so maybe they might work for me


 
Haaaahahaha no you dont!


I posted where to get dusters in the size thread for ya smattison


----------



## shy-da

Jeshika, where did you get the lace Yoyo? Stunning!! I want one!


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Hi--Can't wait to see Pics of the leopard pony daffodiles!!!  Where did you find them???



Can I upload pics from my iPhone??? I got them from Selfridge and also on wait list for the blue  watersnake - can't wait . Motcombe st Stoke the leopard and mount str. Stock the zebra ponyskin print.


----------



## igorark

JJR means Jean Jacques Rousseau, is the first store and laboratory of Mr Louboutin in Paris.
Just behind the Palais Royale, close the Louvre. An amazing store.


----------



## Star86doll

Clooky001 said:


> Can I upload pics from my iPhone??? I got them from Selfridge and also on wait list for the blue watersnake - can't wait . Motcombe st Stoke the leopard and mount str. Stock the zebra ponyskin print.


 
Yeh think you can upload pics from iphone, but i haven't try upload from my iphone! I want to see your leopard Daffodile!!


----------



## Star86doll

meaghan<3 said:


> The Daffodile arrived today! They are amazing! The toebox is roomy and the platform makes them SO comfortable! Thank you for letting me share even though the pictures aren't the best!


 
Wow!! So, so amazing, they look hot on you!! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Star86doll

jeshika said:


> My latest addition -
> 
> CL Lace Yoyo Zeppas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Bibi


 
Sooo pretty lace!! 

Awwww love your kitty Bibi!


----------



## clothingguru

*meaghan*: The daf's are great on you! Congrats! 

*jeshika:* Love the lace Yo yo's!


----------



## lilflobowl

*jesh*, you're on a roll!! Great buys & Bibi is too cute!

*meaghan*, somehow the daffodiles don't seem as clunky & they look great on you! How thick is the platform exactly?


----------



## lilflobowl

My new to me pair finally came in the mail today, accompanied with a cute note, thanks to a fellow tpfer! Thanks babe!


----------



## aoqtpi

lilflobowl said:


> My new to me pair finally came in the mail today, accompanied with a cute note, thanks to a fellow tpfer! Thanks babe!



These are beautiful! I was looking at a pair of these yesterday! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

lilflobowl said:


> My new to me pair finally came in the mail today, accompanied with a cute note, thanks to a fellow tpfer! Thanks babe!



Congrats,* lilflo*!!!! I love Tigresses! Fraternal shoe twinsies


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats *meaghan*!!  i am loving this style more and more now that i've seen it on!

*lilflo* -


----------



## missgiannina

Jeshika-Those are gorgeous and bibi  is adorable


----------



## lilflobowl

*aoqtpi*, thanks! You should get them! Soo comfy!!

*Dessye*, thanks frat twinsie!

*moshi*,


----------



## missgiannina

lilflobowl said:


> My new to me pair finally came in the mail today, accompanied with a cute note, thanks to a fellow tpfer! Thanks babe!



They look great


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*meaghan*, *jeshika* , congrats on your new additions!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

meaghan<3 said:


> The Daffodile arrived today!  They are amazing!  The toebox is roomy and the platform makes them SO comfortable!  Thank you for letting me share even though the pictures aren't the best!



WOW - they look great on you!


----------



## grace7

meaghan<3 said:


> The Daffodile arrived today!  They are amazing!  The toebox is roomy and the platform makes them SO comfortable!  Thank you for letting me share even though the pictures aren't the best!



wow!! i love these! really starting to grow on me....

great purchases everyone!!!


----------



## singsongjones

*Jeshika*, I LOOVE the Lace Yoyos...so cute

*Meaghan*, you are really converting a lot of us to Daff lovers with your modeling pics...you look great in them


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ikaesmallz,missg,la girl,phiphi,perfect day,stilly,madame elle, cg, icecreamom, karwood, ssj, cts- *thank you alll sooooo much! 


*lovechanel- *I love glitter!!!

*adrena- *oh the charm is so cute! 

*bambolina- *the Barbie Pink is so much fun! they look great on you! 

*gcgdanielle- *yay shoe cousin!!!! they are gorgeous! 

*clooky- *can't wait to see!!!

*cali and crystal- *again they are so fab!!!

*poptarts- *love the Lucifer bows, they are gorgeous! I wish my toes liked them! 

*meaghan- *the daffs look really hot! 

*jeshika- *love love love the lace yoyos! 

*lilflo- *they are so cute perfect for Spring!


----------



## chacci1

crystalhowlett said:


> CL boutique in Paris, email- jjrparisboutique@christianlouboutin.fr




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## candyapples88

lilflobowl said:


> My new to me pair finally came in the mail today, accompanied with a cute note, thanks to a fellow tpfer! Thanks babe!



So adorable...I love animal print!


----------



## Tiffy24

*meaghan* the daffs look great on you. I can't wait to see them with a full outfit.


----------



## clothingguru

*Lilflo*: Congrats! Love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

lilflobowl said:


> *aoqtpi*, thanks! You should get them! Soo comfy!!
> 
> *Dessye*, thanks frat twinsie!
> 
> *moshi*,



SSOOOOOOOO tempted but I gotta respect the ban


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who posted in my _Breakup_ thread. I had decided to purchase the black patent VPs but they were impossible to find. Luckily, I found these, and I find them similar enough but IMHO even better than the VPs as my post-breakup shoe. Without further ado...

Here are my newly-arrived MBBs


----------



## karwood

*meaghan,* Lovin those Dafs on you!! How did you find the sizing? 
*jeshika,* lovely!
*lilflo* they look very pretty on you! They will certainly be  perfect for the spring and summer.

I'm happy to share pics of  my two new babies.

Much thanks to my sweet CL Angel, *Dessye,* for giving me the alert when these popped up on eBay. I'am thrill to finally have the *black suede Bibi!* 






At first, I was not crazy about the color of these MBB, but my mind started to change the moment I saw *CG*'s modeling pics. I kept going back and forth on whether if I should purchase these shoes. Mostly because I already own two pairs of MBB and these would be my third. Well, thanks to *Jenay*, she gave me the push to go and buy them. She hooked me up with her SA and the rest is history.

My new love, *framboise suede MBB*


----------



## candyapples88

*Aoqtpi* - Nice purchase! Sorry about the ban 

*Karwood* - I'm sooo lusting after a pair of black suede Bibis! The MBB's look amazing as well!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who posted in my _Breakup_ thread. I had decided to purchase the black patent VPs but they were impossible to find. Luckily, I found these, and I find them similar enough but IMHO even better than the VPs as my post-breakup shoe. Without further ado...
> 
> Here are my newly-arrived MBBs


 
Wahooooo!!!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

karwood! they are so incredibly beautiful on you! i love the Bibi and the MBB in that color... congrats!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Aoq: gorgeous mbbs!!!! Congrats!!!

Kar: phenomenal mbbs!!' and bibi's!!!! Gorgeous! Glad to enable and u wear them so well!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> *meaghan,* Lovin those Dafs on you!! How did you find the sizing?
> *jeshika,* lovely!
> *lilflo* they look very pretty on you! They will certainly be perfect for the spring and summer.
> 
> I'm happy to share pics of my two new babies.
> 
> Much thanks to my sweet CL Angel, *Dessye,* for giving me the alert when these popped up on eBay. I'am thrill to finally have the *black suede Bibi!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I was not crazy about the color of these MBB, but my mind started to change the moment I saw *CG*'s modeling pics. I kept going back and forth on whether if I should purchase these shoes. Mostly because I already own two pairs of MBB and these would be my third. Well, thanks to *Jenay*, she gave me the push to go and buy them. She hooked me up with her SA and the rest is history.
> 
> My new love, *framboise suede MBB*


 
Woohooooo!!!!! 

OK, I'm in a smiley mood today...

All these pics of fram MBB are driving me crazy --- and I have to wait till April


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who posted in my _Breakup_ thread. I had decided to purchase the black patent VPs but they were impossible to find. Luckily, I found these, and I find them similar enough but IMHO even better than the VPs as my post-breakup shoe. Without further ado...
> 
> Here are my newly-arrived MBBs


*L*, i'm so sorry to hear about the breakup!  hope you are hanging in there! The MBBs look SOOO great on you! Did you go TTS? They are beautiful!!! 



karwood said:


> *jeshika,* lovely!
> 
> 
> I'm happy to share pics of  my two new babies.
> 
> Much thanks to my sweet CL Angel, *Dessye,* for giving me the alert when these popped up on eBay. I'am thrill to finally have the *black suede Bibi!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I was not crazy about the color of these MBB, but my mind started to change the moment I saw *CG*'s modeling pics. I kept going back and forth on whether if I should purchase these shoes. Mostly because I already own two pairs of MBB and these would be my third. Well, thanks to *Jenay*, she gave me the push to go and buy them. She hooked me up with her SA and the rest is history.
> 
> My new love, *framboise suede MBB*



thanks *Karwood*! OMG, the framboise MBBs are GORGEOUS on you! You are the  of the MBBs! They really work for you and look fabulous. Yay twins on the Suede Bibis!


----------



## NANI1972

*lilflobowl *love your tigresse wedges, congrats on your MBB too!

*aoqtpi *congrats on your "break up" shoe! The look hawt on you, go out on the town and tear it up girl!

*Jess *love your new additions!

*Karwood *congrats on the Bibi! The Framboise MBB look fab on you!



I have joined the ranks of the MBB gang myself!


----------



## candyapples88

NANI1972 said:


> *lilflobowl *love your tigresse wedges, congrats on your MBB too!
> 
> *aoqtpi *congrats on your "break up" shoe! The look hawt on you, go out on the town and tear it up girl!
> 
> *Jess *love your new additions!
> 
> *Karwood *congrats on the Bibi! The Framboise MBB look fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have joined the ranks of the MBB gang myself!



Judging by this site, this has to be Louboutin's best selling shoe! Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *aoqtpi *and* Nani *on the MBBs! 

Karwood, I am so glad you found your Bibis and MBBs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My new Black Pigalle Plato 120s


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke*, they are fabulous!!!!


----------



## jeshika

o wow *Duke*, i saw the nude version on emma watson and thought they looked weird but they look SOOOOOOOO GOOOD on you!


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> *lilflobowl *love your tigresse wedges, congrats on your MBB too!
> 
> *aoqtpi *congrats on your "break up" shoe! The look hawt on you, go out on the town and tear it up girl!
> 
> *Jess *love your new additions!
> 
> *Karwood *congrats on the Bibi! The Framboise MBB look fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have joined the ranks of the MBB gang myself!



Thanks *NANI*! OMG they look so great on you!  How are you finding the comfort level? Beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> *Duke*, they are fabulous!!!!





jeshika said:


> o wow *Duke*, i saw the nude version on emma watson and thought they looked weird but they look SOOOOOOOO GOOOD on you!



Thank you so much *rdgldy and jeshika!  *They are totally sexy and comfy too, I am quite surprised how much the platform helps!


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ what size did you take in them?


----------



## Dukeprincess

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^ what size did you take in them?



CL TTS and they are perfect.


----------



## missgiannina

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Black Pigalle Plato 120s


these are super sexy!


----------



## missgiannina

NANI1972 said:


> *lilflobowl *love your tigresse wedges, congrats on your MBB too!
> 
> *aoqtpi *congrats on your "break up" shoe! The look hawt on you, go out on the town and tear it up girl!
> 
> *Jess *love your new additions!
> 
> *Karwood *congrats on the Bibi! The Framboise MBB look fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have joined the ranks of the MBB gang myself!



congrats i like those leggings...are they american apparel?


----------



## missgiannina

karwood said:


> *meaghan,* Lovin those Dafs on you!! How did you find the sizing?
> *jeshika,* lovely!
> *lilflo* they look very pretty on you! They will certainly be  perfect for the spring and summer.
> 
> I'm happy to share pics of  my two new babies.
> 
> Much thanks to my sweet CL Angel, *Dessye,* for giving me the alert when these popped up on eBay. I'am thrill to finally have the *black suede Bibi!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I was not crazy about the color of these MBB, but my mind started to change the moment I saw *CG*'s modeling pics. I kept going back and forth on whether if I should purchase these shoes. Mostly because I already own two pairs of MBB and these would be my third. Well, thanks to *Jenay*, she gave me the push to go and buy them. She hooked me up with her SA and the rest is history.
> 
> My new love, *framboise suede MBB*


those 2 pairs are tdf!


----------



## missgiannina

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who posted in my _Breakup_ thread. I had decided to purchase the black patent VPs but they were impossible to find. Luckily, I found these, and I find them similar enough but IMHO even better than the VPs as my post-breakup shoe. Without further ado...
> 
> Here are my newly-arrived MBBs


congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> *meaghan,* Lovin those Dafs on you!! How did you find the sizing?
> *jeshika,* lovely!
> *lilflo* they look very pretty on you! They will certainly be  perfect for the spring and summer.
> 
> I'm happy to share pics of  my two new babies.
> 
> Much thanks to my sweet CL Angel, *Dessye,* for giving me the alert when these popped up on eBay. I'am thrill to finally have the *black suede Bibi!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I was not crazy about the color of these MBB, but my mind started to change the moment I saw *CG*'s modeling pics. I kept going back and forth on whether if I should purchase these shoes. Mostly because I already own two pairs of MBB and these would be my third. Well, thanks to *Jenay*, she gave me the push to go and buy them. She hooked me up with her SA and the rest is history.
> 
> My new love, *framboise suede MBB*



Very nice! You wear them well!

Thank you *Candy*! I'm sad about it too, but I realize that I'm not at a stage in my life where I'm financially secure enough to keep spending this amount of money on shoes, KWIM? At least I have two more pairs on their way to me to ease the transition 

Thank you *B*! I still  over your avi every time I see it! I'll have to try these out with jeans to see how I like the look on myself.

Thanks *CG*! 

Thanks *J*! You ladies really helped a lot with all your support when I was most down-in-the-dumps. I'm feeling a lot better. And these beauties don't hurt  I did end up going TTS, and I'm glad I did, as the platform already seems too small hold all my toes! Though maybe if I had gone .5 down they would be held in tighter? 

Thank you *Nani*! That's the plan  Love those on you! Twinnies! 

Thank you *Duke*! Those PPs look great on you!

Thank you *MissG*!


----------



## candyapples88

aoqtpi said:


> Very nice! You wear them well!
> 
> Thank you *Candy*! I'm sad about it too, but I realize that I'm not at a stage in my life where I'm financially secure enough to keep spending this amount of money on shoes, KWIM? At least I have two more pairs on their way to me to ease the transition
> 
> Thank you *B*! I still  over your avi every time I see it! I'll have to try these out with jeans to see how I like the look on myself.
> 
> Thanks *CG*!
> 
> Thanks *J*! You ladies really helped a lot with all your support when I was most down-in-the-dumps. I'm feeling a lot better. And these beauties don't hurt  I did end up going TTS, and I'm glad I did, as the platform already seems too small hold all my toes! Though maybe if I had gone .5 down they would be held in tighter?
> 
> Thank you *Nani*! That's the plan  Love those on you! Twinnies!
> 
> Thank you *Duke*! Those PPs look great on you!
> 
> Thank you *MissG*!




There's no need to explain. Trust me, I'll be putting myself on a ban soon as well


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Duke* and *Jesh*!!!! Fabulousness!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Judging by this site, this has to be Louboutin's best selling shoe! Congrats!


 
Yay, *Nani*!!!  We could _really_ get a multi-colored MBB chorus line going now!


----------



## karwood

*aoqtpi*, sorry I missed your post. Your MBB looks gorgoeus on you. There's nothing like a pair a fabulous shoes to help mend a broken heart. 
*NANI,* Another pair of fabulous black nappa MBB! They also look gorgeous on you!
*Duke,* your Pilgalle Plato looks beautiful on you!

Thank you for lovely compliments *aoqtpi, NANI, Duke, Jeshika, candyapples, MissGiannina, CG, Nerdy and Dessye!*


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Duke*, they are super sexy and look fab on you! I really like the Plato!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Black Pigalle Plato 120s



Dukeprincess, Are they comfy?


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who posted in my _Breakup_ thread. I had decided to purchase the black patent VPs but they were impossible to find. Luckily, I found these, and I find them similar enough but IMHO even better than the VPs as my post-breakup shoe. Without further ado...
> 
> Here are my newly-arrived MBBs


 
OMG they look so beautiful on you!!!! Congratulations *aoqtpi*!!


----------



## stilly

*Karwood* - Love your Bibis and MBBs!!! So Hot!!!

*NANI* - Gorgeous MBBs!!!

*Duke* - The Platos look fantastic on you!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## phiphi

*kar* - yay! you found the black suede bibis!! congrats!!! the mbbs are such a lush colour!
*aotqi* - loving your post-breakup shoe! kicks. butt.
*nani* congrats on the mbb.
*duke* - seriously.. those platos are perfection on you. cannot wait to see outfit pics!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Nani*-Congrats!! the MBBs are amazing!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I am soooo behind on this thread, but everyone has amazing purchases!!!!!! Gorg, gorg, gorg-you gals never cease to amaze me with all of your fab purchases!!!! Congrats and wear them all in good health!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *missgiannina, aoqtpi, dessye, karwood, blinglover, stilly, P and Mrs. Teacher* sooo much for you lovely comments! 

*CRIS:* The platform makes them comfy for me.  I can't do the Pigalle 120 otherwise, however other women on the forum (ie. *stilly*) are pros at them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ *Duke*- Love them congrats!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ *Duke*- Love them congrats!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dukeprincess said:


> CL TTS and they are perfect.



they are beautiful on you!!! I like the extra cushion.


----------



## Faraasha

I just got 2 new pairs...


----------



## l.a_girl19

As a consolation for the loss of my Ambertinas and my stolen black patent Pigalles; I ordered the nude patent Pigalle 120mm from Horatio. Finally. lol


----------



## Chins4

2 new arrivals this week 

My first pair of studs - Black Suede Hercules







And my first ever UHG  Fuschia Suede Rolandos


----------



## Faraasha

My new CLs!



My *Beige MBBs* are here!! 









I saw tried these on last Wednesday when they first arrived to the CL Boutique here in Dubai... And its already sold out... I just snatched the last pair today in my size... I was talking to the SA here today and he kept showing me the styles and he was quite impressed with my knowledge of the names of each style... He was so surprised because apparently no one comes in knowing the style name...  I have you guys to thank for my CL education!! 

Anyway here are my *Pigalle Plato* in nude!


----------



## Faraasha

l.a_girl19 said:


> As a consolation for the loss of my Ambertinas and my stolen black patent Pigalles; I ordered the nude patent Pigalle 120mm from Horatio. Finally. lol



Stolen?! How, where what?


----------



## jeshika

Faraasha said:


> My new CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> My *Beige MBBs* are here!!
> 
> View attachment 1331863
> 
> View attachment 1331864
> 
> View attachment 1331865
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tried these on last Wednesday when they first arrived to the CL Boutique here in Dubai... And its already sold out... I just snatched the last pair today in my size... I was talking to the SA here today and he kept showing me the styles and he was quite impressed with my knowledge of the names of each style... He was so surprised because apparently no one comes in knowing the style name...  I have you guys to thank for my CL education!!
> 
> Anyway here are my *Pigalle Plato* in nude!
> 
> View attachment 1331866
> 
> View attachment 1331867



Great new additions *Faraa*! Love the color on u!







*chins*, congrats on your UHG! The color looks fab!!!!  The hercules look GORGEOUS too!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats *Chins4*!! Love framboise suede! 

CONGRATS *Faraasha*!! OMG beige MBBs!!! Pigalle Platos look amazing!!! 

My first pair of CLs were the Pigalles and since they were my only pair at the time, I wore them everywhere and to death lol Once morning, coming back from my friends house after a night of partying I stopped at a coffee shop and there I performed my routine inspection to see if they were damaged from my drunken night lol and then I put them back in a bag that I had brought them in. I put it down next to me and later when I got up to leave...the bag was gone :cry: I guess someone must have been watching me inspect them and later walked by me when my head was turned for a second and took them ?  I was devastated..my first and only pair GONE!

So, as you can imagine I am looking forward to receiving my nude Pigalles!!


----------



## Dessye

Chins4 said:


> 2 new arrivals this week
> 
> My first pair of studs - Black Suede Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first ever UHG  Fuschia Suede Rolandos



Yay, modeling pics!!! The color of your Rolandos is simply divine.


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> My new CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> My *Beige MBBs* are here!!
> 
> View attachment 1331863
> 
> View attachment 1331864
> 
> View attachment 1331865
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tried these on last Wednesday when they first arrived to the CL Boutique here in Dubai... And its already sold out... I just snatched the last pair today in my size... I was talking to the SA here today and he kept showing me the styles and he was quite impressed with my knowledge of the names of each
> style... He was so surprised because apparently no one comes in knowing the style name...  I have you guys to thank for my CL education!!
> 
> Anyway here are my *Pigalle Plato* in nude!
> 
> View attachment 1331866
> 
> View attachment 1331867



OMG, Faraasha!!! I can't keep up!!! .  Nude/ beige is definitely your color  you wear it so well! 

BTW, your name sounds a bit like one of our CL    hmmmmmm....


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> Great new additions *Faraa*! Love the color on u!



Thank you!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> CONGRATS *Faraasha*!! OMG beige MBBs!!! Pigalle Platos look amazing!!!
> 
> My first pair of CLs were the Pigalles and since they were my only pair at the time, I wore them everywhere and to death lol Once morning, coming back from my friends house after a night of partying I stopped at a coffee shop and there I performed my routine inspection to see if they were damaged from my drunken night lol and then I put them back in a bag that I had brought them in. I put it down next to me and later when I got up to leave...the bag was gone :cry: I guess someone must have been watching me inspect them and later walked by me when my head was turned for a second and took them ?  I was devastated..my first and only pair GONE!
> 
> So, as you can imagine I am looking forward to receiving my nude Pigalles!!



Oh wow!!... Thats just!... There are no words! I'm so glad you're getting the nude pigalles!... Im starting to notice pattern in myself.. I love the nude/beige CLs... lol!




Dessye said:


> OMG, Faraasha!!! I can't keep up!!! .  Nude/ beige is definitely your color  you wear it so well!
> 
> BTW, your name sounds a bit like one of our CL    hmmmmmm....



Thannk you!! And yes I love the nude/beige with the red contrast... Its really putting a smile on my face!!...

And my name sounds a bit like...? Lol tell me the anticipation is getting to me!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Faraasha*, the nudes look great on you!

*Chins*, LOVE LOVE LOVE the Rolandos!!


----------



## Star86doll

*lilflobowl* - shoe twins!! love'em 

*aoqtpi & Nani1972* - MBBs look great on you! 

*Karwood* - Bibis & framboise MBB are both gorgeous!!

*Dukeprincess* - Love Pigalle Plato!

*Chins4* - They both look great!!

*Faraasha* - Beige MBB & Pigalle Plato are amazing, your skin totally perfect in beige MBB! Beige MBB just didn't work for my "scottish" pale skin!!

*Congrats ladies!!*


----------



## Faraasha

lilflobowl said:


> *Faraasha*, the nudes look great on you!





Star86doll said:


> *Faraasha* - Beige MBB & Pigalle Plato are amazing, your skin totally perfect in beige MBB! Beige MBB just didn't work for my "scottish" pale skin!!
> 
> *Congrats ladies!!*



Thank you girls!!


----------



## missgiannina

Chins4 said:


> 2 new arrivals this week
> 
> My first pair of studs - Black Suede Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first ever UHG  Fuschia Suede Rolandos



Wow i love these!


----------



## missgiannina

Faraasha said:


> My new CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> My *Beige MBBs* are here!!
> 
> View attachment 1331863
> 
> View attachment 1331864
> 
> View attachment 1331865
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tried these on last Wednesday when they first arrived to the CL Boutique here in Dubai... And its already sold out... I just snatched the last pair today in my size... I was talking to the SA here today and he kept showing me the styles and he was quite impressed with my knowledge of the names of each style... He was so surprised because apparently no one comes in knowing the style name...  I have you guys to thank for my CL education!!
> 
> Anyway here are my *Pigalle Plato* in nude!
> 
> View attachment 1331866
> 
> View attachment 1331867



those MBBs are perfect with your skintone


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *Faraasha*! I am very excited too! I ADORE beige/nude. You are so lucky to have gotten the MBBs..I really wanted them but I had to cancel my pre-order for them. I spent over $1600 on 2 pairs of CLs this month and the MBBs were $1600 alone so I figure I got more for the same amount and more shoes to enjoy (more practical ones for me)


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Chins* and *Jeshika*!


----------



## cts900

*Faraasha*: Beautiful buys! 

*Chins*: OMG! Congrats on your UHG. These are both amazing and I am soooo happy for you! 

*Duke*: Pure hotness. That is all.

*NANI*: Looking fab, woman! 

*kar*: Anything you buy looks so much more incredible when you model. Msr should hire you because you make his designs look like true pieces of art!

*aoqtpi*: A lovely post-breakup shoe.  Great choice! 

*lil*: My favorite CL espadrille of all time. Lovely!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh! I spend a couple of days with my grandson and miss all of these amazing new beauties. Congratulations ladies!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Congrats everyone! 

Love all the new shoes you all got


----------



## SassySarah

So many new and amazing additions!  Congrats to all of you ladies!


----------



## singsongjones

My lucido python biancas arrived yesterday, and I'm in love Special thanx to Adctd2onlnshpng :kiss:


----------



## missgiannina

singsongjones said:


> My lucido python biancas arrived yesterday, and I'm in love Special thanx to Adctd2onlnshpng :kiss:


gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

singsongjones said:


> My lucido python biancas arrived yesterday, and I'm in love Special thanx to Adctd2onlnshpng :kiss:



Love them!  So glad they went to a good home!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> My new CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> My *Beige MBBs* are here!!
> 
> View attachment 1331863
> 
> View attachment 1331864
> 
> View attachment 1331865
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tried these on last Wednesday when they first arrived to the CL Boutique here in Dubai... And its already sold out... I just snatched the last pair today in my size... I was talking to the SA here today and he kept showing me the styles and he was quite impressed with my knowledge of the names of each style... He was so surprised because apparently no one comes in knowing the style name...  I have you guys to thank for my CL education!!
> 
> 
> Anyway here are my *Pigalle Plato* in nude! :
> 
> View attachment 1331866
> 
> View attachment 1331867




Lovely new purchases! What size of heel have Pigalle Plato? 120 or 140?


----------



## l.a_girl19

*singsongjones*-WOW! Congrats!! They are beautiful and they look amazing on you.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Yayy, I made my second purchase  ... This little piggy would love if disco made a return  







It's the multi glitter 120 pigalle. The picture doesn't really do it justice, it looks a lot better in person. I love the way it catches light as you walk by. A woman at Bergdorf's kept on complimenting them as I tried them on. She said that she couldn't walk in them, but she loved how they looked on me  

I really think that I'm a pigalle girl. Next on the horizon...the black patent 120 and the studded denim pumps. 

I just got my first pair last week as a Valentine's day present and now I think I'm hooked lol


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^ nice, its a crazy lovely addiction. Glad to have you!! The pigalle glitters are gorgeous. Modeling pic?


----------



## candyapples88

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yayy, I made my second purchase  ... This little piggy would love if disco made a return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the multi glitter 120 pigalle. The picture doesn't really do it justice, it looks a lot better in person. I love the way it catches light as you walk by. A woman at Bergdorf's kept on complimenting them as I tried them on. She said that she couldn't walk in them, but she loved how they looked on me
> 
> I really think that I'm a pigalle girl. Next on the horizon...the black patent 120 and the studded denim pumps.
> 
> I just got my first pair last week as a Valentine's day present and now I think I'm hooked lol




Congrats! Piggies are my fav CL shoe!


----------



## candyapples88

singsongjones said:


> My lucido python biancas arrived yesterday, and I'm in love Special thanx to Adctd2onlnshpng :kiss:



Those are gorg! How did you end up sizing...US TTS or .5 down from US TTS?


----------



## meaghan<3

Thank you so much everyone!  I find the platform of the Daffodile makes it extremely comfortable, not heavy at all.  For sizing, I went 1/2 size down from my CL TTS.  

Also, I am SO far behind -- but Congratulations on all of the beautiful new additions!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*duke:* The pigalle plato's are amazing on you congrats! 

*nani:* Love the MBB's on you! Welcome to the club! 

*singsong*: Love the Bianca's in this skin! Congrats! 

*songbird:*Congrats on the pigalles!!!! They are so pretty!

*faraasha*:LOVE the beige MBB's! Congrats! And the pigalle plato! 

*chins:*  LOVE LOVE the fuchsia suede rolando's and the Hercules!!! They are amazing!!!!


----------



## singsongjones

Thank you so much to : *Clothingguru, Missgiannina, Sassy, Candyapples and LA Girl*

I finally figured out how to post pics correctly...I'm so tech-slow:lolots:

*L.A.*, I loove you Avi shoes...I waitlisted the blue ones ...how did you size?

*Candyapples*, I sized .5 down from my CL size, and they fit like a dream. No crunching of toes or heel slippage...


----------



## soleilbrun

singsongjones said:


> My lucido python biancas arrived yesterday, and I'm in love Special thanx to Adctd2onlnshpng :kiss:


 Congratulations on your shoes!  Those beasts have been haunting me for a long time.  Even though I knew they would not fit I still depressed once they were gone.  Now I am happy again to see that they are just as beautiful as I imagined they would be and they are in the tPF family.  They look fantabulous on your skin!  If you would, I'd love an action shot and to see what you pair them with.  Congrats again. Does it exist to be a goodmother to a pair of shoes?


----------



## Beaniebeans

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yayy, I made my second purchase  ... This little piggy would love if disco made a return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the multi glitter 120 pigalle. The picture doesn't really do it justice, it looks a lot better in person. I love the way it catches light as you walk by. A woman at Bergdorf's kept on complimenting them as I tried them on. She said that she couldn't walk in them, but she loved how they looked on me
> 
> I really think that I'm a pigalle girl. Next on the horizon...the black patent 120 and the studded denim pumps.
> 
> I just got my first pair last week as a Valentine's day present and now I think I'm hooked lol



The studded denim pumps... I want those too! Share pix when you get


----------



## l.a_girl19

*singsongjones*-I got them TTS. They fit perfectly !!!!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^Thanks!!! I waitlisted them in my CL size. Did you get them in your CL or US size, please?


----------



## singsongjones

soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations on your shoes! Those beasts have been haunting me for a long time. Even though I knew they would not fit I still depressed once they were gone. Now I am happy again to see that they are just as beautiful as I imagined they would be and they are in the tPF family. They look fantabulous on your skin! If you would, I'd love an action shot and to see what you pair them with. Congrats again. Does it exist to be a goodmother to a pair of shoes?


 
Awww, thank you so much!! I will definitely post modeling pics as soon as I wear them out...and yes, shoe godmothers do exist


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats duke, nani, singsong,songbird, faraasha,& chins on your wonderful new shoes.


----------



## missgiannina

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yayy, I made my second purchase  ... This little piggy would love if disco made a return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the multi glitter 120 pigalle. The picture doesn't really do it justice, it looks a lot better in person. I love the way it catches light as you walk by. A woman at Bergdorf's kept on complimenting them as I tried them on. She said that she couldn't walk in them, but she loved how they looked on me
> 
> I really think that I'm a pigalle girl. Next on the horizon...the black patent 120 and the studded denim pumps.
> 
> I just got my first pair last week as a Valentine's day present and now I think I'm hooked lol



these are gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

are these a yes or no?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *crystal, star, cts, CG, city* for your compliments! 

*Farrasha*, gorgeous Platos and MBBs!

*Chins:* Congrats on finding your UHG!

*singsong:* OMG, AMAZING!!!! 

*songbird:* The multi-glitter is stunning!

*missgiannina: *They'd be great for spring/summer!


----------



## candyapples88

missgiannina said:


> are these a yes or no?



Soooo cute!!


----------



## Faraasha

Thanks All! 

*MissGianni* Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jsc6

*missgiannina:* YES YES YES


----------



## ka3na20

Here are my first two Christian Louboutin pairs. 

1. Dorepi


----------



## ka3na20

2. Relika


----------



## cts900

*singsongjones*: Beautiful! HUGE congrats! 

*Songbird*: :afrocool: Hells yeah! Here comes the disco, mama! HOT! 

*missg*: Gorgeous is white! 

*ka3na*: So happy for you, hun.  Congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

ka3na20 said:


> 2. Relika
> View attachment 1332650
> 
> 
> View attachment 1332651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1332652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1332653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1332654


i love these congrats on both


----------



## candyapples88

*Ka3na20* - Great first buys!


----------



## Cityfashionista

You are off to a great start Ka3na20 

& MissG I love the lady!


----------



## ka3na20

Thank you ladies for your wonderfull comments. I was able to buy the Relika at 30% off and the Dorepi at 50% off!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the python, singsong!
Beautiful glitter, songbird!
MissG: So gorgeous!
Ka3: Congrats on two gorgeous new pair.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Thank you all so much for your comments. You ladies make something as simple as getting a new pair of shoes fun and exciting. I'm so glad I found this forum


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

SongbirdDiva great shoes hun.....your name sounds so familiar! Do you by any chance have a youtube channel?

If so I love your channel and wow such a small world!


----------



## clothingguru

*ka3:* Gorgeous first 2 pairs cheeka!!! CONGRATS!  

*missg*: OME love the Clou's on you!!!!!! They are hot! COngrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

singsongjones said:


> ^^^Thanks!!! I waitlisted them in my CL size. Did you get them in your CL or US size, please?


 
My CL size HTH The blue ones are stunning!! Congrats!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG *missgiannina*!!! THOSE ARE TDF!!!!!!!! The white now my favorite color in the LC!! Congrats!!!

*Ka3*-Wow! I love you new purchases. I saw the Dorepis in a magazine a while back with red pony hair I beleive and I just  Congrats!!!


----------



## singsongjones

l.a_girl19 said:


> My CL size HTH The blue ones are stunning!! Congrats!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## singsongjones

Thank you so much to: *City, Duke, cts900, and BattyBugs*

*Duke*- I was so afraid of 120s until these came along...I'm seriously considering a black pair now

*Songbird*-I love the "sparkly" pigalles!!! Congrats

*Ka3*-Beautiful shoes!! and *Missgiannina*, I LOVE the white Lady Clous!!! They look good on you!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*missgiannina*, those are lovely! I say yes!

*ka3na20*, great new pairs!


----------



## soleilbrun

singsongjones said:


> Awww, thank you so much!! I will definitely post modeling pics as soon as I wear them out...and yes, shoe godmothers do exist


 
 Consider me yours!


----------



## aoqtpi

My goodness this thread moves quickly!

Thank you *Karwood*! I totally agree; these shoes are hotter than he ever was 

Thank you *LA*! I feel like a narcissist because I keep going back to my mod pics on my phone to stare at them! I'm in 

Thank you *Phi*! Being 6 inches taller gives me a boost of confidence as well (no pun intended)

Love those *Chins*! That fuschia colour is TDF!

Both of those look amazing with your skintone *Faraasha*!

Thank you *Star*!

*SingSong*, that python is GORG! I want! 

*Songbird*, I love them! That pitch looks killer though!

Beautiful *MissG*! Def. a yes!

*Ka3na*, great firsts! Congrats! 

Okay, I just went back fivepages; I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Rubypout

Gosh this thread moves fast, Some really gorge buys ladies


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*My Latest ..







More Coming Soon *


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> More Coming Soon *



  What a haul and more coming?!?!   your blue watersnake AD.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

MadameElle said:


> What a haul and more coming?!?!   your blue watersnake AD.



Thank you M-Elle, these are the Jade Water Snake AD. The color is Stuuuuning IRL


----------



## ilirida

Where did you get the jade watersnake AD!!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *



I'm in heaven!!


----------



## singsongjones

*SeDuCTive, WOWZERS!!!!!*...lady,you are killing me over here!!! I absolutely LOVE the beige spikes and the ws AD(can't wait to get the call that mine are in stock)...everything's just _gorgeous!!!_


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ilirida said:


> Where did you get the jade watersnake AD!!!!!



Mount st. Boutique


----------



## ilirida

Thank you! Your new editions are just TDF! Great haul!!!


----------



## Rubypout

Oh My *Seductive* I love the Jade AD!
Congrats

I let the powder pink AD slip away so I could pay car insurance in full


----------



## singsongjones

I love the jade...I've seen a few ladies with this colorway on their wish lists but I hadn't actually seen it on the AD...amazing!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

candyapples88 said:


> I'm in heaven!!



Thanx sweety, me too 




singsongjones said:


> *SeDuCTive, WOWZERS!!!!!*...lady,you are killing me over here!!! I absolutely LOVE the beige spikes and the royal blue ws AD(can't wait to get the call that mine are in stock)...everything's just _gorgeous!!!:_nuts:



Thank you hun, these are the Jade WS Altadama not the royal blue. Actually, i am expecting the royal blue version to be stunning as well ! The color is very bright IRL not like the pic !


----------



## missgiannina

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *


OMG......i hope you post modeling pics


----------



## singsongjones

Rubypout said:


> Oh My *Seductive* I love the Jade AD!
> Congrats
> 
> *I let the powder pink AD slip away so I could pay car insurance in full*


 
Maybe you'll have another chance at them...they're available now on the official CL website...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Rubypout said:


> Oh My *Seductive* I love the Jade AD!
> Congrats
> 
> I let the powder pink AD slip away so I could pay car insurance in full



Thank you sweets, i did the same and skipped the Pink Powder version. I wasn't impressed by them in WS since i already have the Nude patent AD which i think is more elegant..


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^ jade ad's? From where? I must have a pair in my life.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

missgiannina said:


> OMG......i hope you post modeling pics



I will hun, but i am still not done with my shopping ..


----------



## ilirida

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *




Pleaseeeee post mod pics!


----------



## Rubypout

singsongjones said:


> Maybe you'll have another chance at them...they're available now on the official CL website...



Thank you, But I can't buy from the Official CL because I'm in the UK which kinda sucks. 

*Seductive*
Have you seen the Royal Blue IRL? I'm so after those but now I've seen your Jade 
Guess I'll have to see whats available in March.
Anyway... Modelling shots please!!!


----------



## singsongjones

^^Aw, dang it!!! I forget about that...I'm waiting for March, too...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*ilirida :* I tried today with my Husband but he was like: Stop it we are relaxing now
once we reach home restart your forum stuff !! politely ignored me LOL 

*Rubypout :* I didn't!
but i can tell since i've expected the Jade to be paler but it so Bright IRL!


----------



## ashleyrobyn

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *


Your jade watersnake AD's are out of control! LOVE them! I just ordered the jade watersnake biancas. I hope they are as hot as your ADs!


----------



## ilirida

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *ilirida :* I tried today with my Husband but he was like: Stop it we are relaxing now
> once we reach home restart your forum stuff !! politely ignored me LOL
> 
> *Rubypout :* I didn't!
> but i can tell since i've expected the Jade to be paler but it so Bright IRL!



Hehe okay I'll be waiting :couch:


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow, Seductive! You have scored some gorgeous shoes! Love them!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ashleyrobyn said:


> Your jade watersnake AD's are out of control! LOVE them! I just ordered the jade watersnake biancas. I hope they are as hot as your ADs!



Thank you!
I am sure they will so my congrats IA!


----------



## clothingguru

*Seductive!* Congrats! I love the Jade AD's! Modeling pics PLEASE!


----------



## cts900

*^SeDuCTive^*!!!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i love all these new additions!! the white Lady Clou is so incredible & i love those nude relikas!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Seductive that is pure shoe porn.


----------



## jeshika

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *



Lovely additions, *Seductive*! I think some modeling pictures are in order!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Seductive*-Beautiful ADs!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *More Coming Soon *


 
OMG why did I just see these Jade ADs?!  stunning!!!


----------



## SassySarah

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *



OMG congrats!  I love each and every pair!  Aren't the Pigalle Platos so sexy on???  Can't wait for the modeling pics, meanie DH.


----------



## ochie

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *


----------



## ntntgo

WOW-I just ran through about 10 pages because I haven't been on in so long and...le faint.  You ladies have gotten some great shoes.  Love love love them.
With everything going on I couldn't even begin taking pictures and posting so I'll live vicariously through all of you.
Wear them in good health and great style (I know you will). You're all amazing women.


----------



## Faraasha

*Seductive* Amazing amazing stuff!! Congrats hun!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

SpoiledPrincess said:


> SongbirdDiva great shoes hun.....your name sounds so familiar! Do you by any chance have a youtube channel?
> 
> If so I love your channel and wow such a small world!



Hi SpoiledPrincess, yes I do. Thank you so much


----------



## SongbirdDiva

singsongjones said:


> Thank you so much to: *City, Duke, cts900, and BattyBugs*
> 
> *Duke*- I was so afraid of 120s until these came along...I'm seriously considering a black pair now
> 
> *Songbird*-I love the "sparkly" pigalles!!! Congrats
> 
> *Ka3*-Beautiful shoes!! and *Missgiannina*, I LOVE the white Lady Clous!!! They look good on you!!!



 Thank you so much Singsongjones, I love sparkly things so this was right up my alley lol

Congratulations on your spiked Pigalle  I looking forward to getting the denim ones


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *




Wow! Love them! Can you tell me if pigalle Plato is more comfy than Pigalle 120?


----------



## CelticLuv

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Latest ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon *



I love ALL of your purchases but the Jade Watersnake AD's and Nude Spike Pigalle's make my heart stop!!


----------



## singsongjones

SongbirdDiva said:


> Thank you so much Singsongjones, I love sparkly things so this was right up my alley lol
> 
> Congratulations on your spiked Pigalle  I looking forward to getting the denim ones


 

Thank you, thank you. I searched high and low for them, and finally found them. Now I'm waiting on them to arrive...I can't wait. I would like to have a pair of the denim 100s, too. I passed on them around Christmas, but I've had a change of heart.


----------



## CelticLuv

Sorry for the generalization but I haven't checked this thread in a bit and EVERYONE'S outfits look AWESOME!


----------



## Dessye

OMG SeDuCTive!!!! I didn't realize they were jade WS!! Gosh, I wish photos captured the true color of the jade.   are they more green-blue IRL?


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH! **stilly, phi, MrsTeacher, Star86, cts, batty, CEC, sassy and ntntgo *

*Faraasha,* both your beige MBB and nude PP look perfect on you!
*singsong,* I recognize those gorgoeus lucido python Bianca! I was eyeing those on eBay. II decide against  because I already have to pairs of python Bianca. I am glad you got them!
*songbird,* FABULOUS!
*missgiannina*, I agree those are going to be fierce for the spring and summer!
*ka3* both your Relika and Dorepi are very lovely! Congrats!
*seductive* What an insanely gorgeous haul!!!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Here's the latest addition to my very baby collection - Black Patent Pigalle Flats


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ Congrats!! They are beautiful! You will wear those alot!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ Congrats!!!! I agree you will get great wear out of these!


----------



## aoqtpi

Adeline_Ivy said:


> Here's the latest addition to my very baby collection - Black Patent Pigalle Flats


Love the black patent! Congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

Adeline_Ivy said:


> Here's the latest addition to my very baby collection - Black Patent Pigalle Flats


very nice!


----------



## jeshika

Super cute, *Adeline*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*adeline- *they are so great!


----------



## stilly

Really cute!!!
Love them!!! 




Adeline_Ivy said:


> Here's the latest addition to my very baby collection - Black Patent Pigalle Flats


----------



## hazeltt

Adeline_Ivy said:


> Here's the latest addition to my very baby collection - Black Patent Pigalle Flats



They look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Adeline_Ivy said:


> Here's the latest addition to my very baby collection - Black Patent Pigalle Flats



I lurrrrrve Pigalle flats and have been eyeing the black patent ones for a while now. Congratulations on your latest purchase - you will wear these *all* the time!


----------



## crystalhowlett

YES!!! great pair




Adeline_Ivy said:


> Here's the latest addition to my very baby collection - Black Patent Pigalle Flats


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Thanks for all your lovely compliments l.a_girl19, clothingguru, aoqtpi, missgiannina, jeshika, dezynrbaglaydee, stilly, hazeltt, jenaywins and crystalhowlett.

I am SO in love with this pair! They may not be the fanciest shoes in the world but are a total wardrobe staple already! I agree they are going to be worn to death, on my feet right now infact  . I work a job where heels of any height are a no no, so very excited to be wearing CL's to work for the very first time!


----------



## Akalyah

I love all the new additions
*drooling* over blue watersnake AD's!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*ashleyrobyn
BattyBugs
clothingguru
cts900
NerdyBirdy1982
jeshika
l.a_girl19
dezynrbaglaydee
SassySarah : Thank you Sassy, they are so SEXY & COMFY 
ochie
Faraasha
CRISPEDROSA : Yes Crisp, it is way more comfortable than the original pigalle!
CelticLuv
Dessye : I think they are more greenish sweetie..
karwood
Akalyah : get them *

*Thank you ladies you are too sweeeeeet love ya *


----------



## Cityfashionista

Fabulous haul Seductive! I know I commented before but I love them all.


----------



## Akalyah

@ Seductive
I WISH!!!!


----------



## sflores719

I'm obsessed with my new CLs!!!


----------



## karwood

*Adeline*cute flats!
*sflores*, congrats on your Lucifer Bow! They are fierce!


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> 2 new arrivals this week
> 
> My first pair of studs - Black Suede Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first ever UHG  Fuschia Suede Rolandos




*chins,* I feel terrible! I accidentally skipped your reveal ! Sweetie, I love your Hercules and fuschia suede Rolando! They both look absolutely beautiful on you.


----------



## sflores719

Thank you!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

sflores719 said:


> I'm obsessed with my new CLs!!!


 
Congrats on your Lucifer Bows ..STUNNING!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Thanks Karwood


----------



## poptarts

*candyapples88* (shoe twin!), *jenaywins, missgiannina, Faraasha* (Congratulations on your beautiful beige MBB and Plato!), *clothinguru* (still drooling over your framboise MBBS. What a beauty!), *aoqtipi, fumi, hazeltt, Dessye *(more shoe twins!), *cts900, dezynrbagladydee*. Thank you all so much for your kind words  A big thank you goes out to Dessye and mishybelle for helping me with those. 

*jenaywins*  - I wanted the 100s too after I received those because as fierce as they are, Im only able to move in snail pace in them (so far). I think the Vegas boutique was the only boutique that got the 100s in the US, but by the time I reached out to them, they only had one pair of 100s left and it wasnt my size. I decided to keep the 120s anyways because they make my heart flutter.

*aoqtipi*  - MAJOR congratulations on your MBB!! It is gorgeous and looks fabulous on you! Im sure Ill be breaking my ankles in those too, any day now. 

*meaghan*  Those are fierce!

*jeshika*  Your lace YoYos are gorgeous! I have been craving for something lace for the past few months. Congratulations!

*lilflobowl*  Beautiful sandals! Perfect for summer.

*karwood*  Amazing Bibi & Framboise MBB! They look fantastic on you! The color on those MBBs is just wow.

*NANI1972*  Congratulations on your MBB. Theyre fabulous

*Dukeprincess*  A beautiful classic.

*Chins4*  Fuschia Rolandos! Amazing!

*SongbirdDiva*  Wonderful Pigalle! Theyre so fun.

*ka3na20*  Congratulations on your first two CLs. Wonderful choices.

*^SeDuCTive^* - WOW what a haul!

*sflores719*  Another shoe twin! Fierce!


----------



## jenayb

Yay! Net-A-Porter sent me a present to the office today!


----------



## Dessye

*sflores*: Congrats to my shoe twin!!!  

*Jenay*: Yay, your Paniers are here!  Waiting for mod pics


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, love! Did I miss your Lucifer Bows somehow????


----------



## indypup

jenaywins said:


> Yay! Net-A-Porter sent me a present to the office today!



Ooooh!  I really love these, more than I thought I would!  TTS, right?


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> Ooooh! I really love these, more than I thought I would! TTS, right?


 
I love them more than I thought I would, too! 

I actually went down in these. I took my Bianca sizing, if that makes sense!  So.... 38 for me in these. Perfection! The 39 was too big!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay*-Yay!! That must have been a good day!! They are awesome! I love wedges!!

I missed the UPS guy by 10 min ...I want my Pigalles!! lol


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Jenay*-Yay!! That must have been a good day!! They are awesome! I love wedges!!
> 
> I missed the UPS guy by 10 min ...I want my Pigalles!! lol


 
Thanks!

Oh noooooo I HATE that!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks, love! Did I miss your Lucifer Bows somehow????


 
Hehe....yes, I posted them in my thread. :  On the topic of collection threads, does anyone know how to set up a link in their siggy so that it doesn't read: http://... ???  I see many tPFers have their collection thread links set up this way...  I emailed tPF but no response.


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> *I missed the UPS guy by 10 min* ...I want my Pigalles!! lol


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Hehe....yes, I posted them in my thread. : On the topic of collection threads, does anyone know how to set up a link in their siggy so that it doesn't read: http://... ??? I see many tPFers have their collection thread links set up this way... I emailed tPF but no response.


 
Oh my.. It's been so long since my HTML days but I believe the code is...

< a href=http://www.yourcollectionthread.com/orwhateveritis > The title you want us all to see < /a >

Take out the spaces I had to add.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


>


 
LOL I knowww..I actually drove around my block to see if I could find the lovely UPS man hahahahahahahah but he was gone "WAIT WAIT!!!"


----------



## singsongjones

karwood said:


> *THANK YOU SO MUCH! **stilly, phi, MrsTeacher, Star86, cts, batty, CEC, sassy and ntntgo *
> 
> *Faraasha,* both your beige MBB and nude PP look perfect on you!
> *singsong,* I recognize those gorgoeus lucido python Bianca! I was eyeing those on eBay. II decide against because I already have to pairs of python Bianca. I am glad you got them!
> *songbird,* FABULOUS!
> *missgiannina*, I agree those are going to be fierce for the spring and summer!
> *ka3* both your Relika and Dorepi are very lovely! Congrats!
> *seductive* What an insanely gorgeous haul!!!


 
Thanks, Karwood


----------



## jeshika

Congrats *sflores719*!

Ohhhh nice wedges, *Jenay*! Is it warm by you already? SO JEALOUS. I'm still freeezzzing my butt off! 

Thanks *poptarts*! I love all things lace!


----------



## jenayb

^^ mid seventies!! 

... But our summers are brutal.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> ^^ mid seventies!!
> 
> ... But our summers are brutal.


 
OMG *Jenay* I can imagine..but at least your heat is dry right? Montreal heat is humid and yucky


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG *Jenay* I can imagine..but at least your heat is dry right? Montreal heat is humid and yucky



Yep. Dry as can be! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Oh my.. It's been so long since my HTML days but I believe the code is...
> 
> < a href=http://www.yourcollectionthread.com/orwhateveritis > The title you want us all to see < /a >
> 
> Take out the spaces I had to add.


 
Wow, thanks J'enay!!!   I tried and tried to figure it out myself but couldn't find it in the Help section.  Do you have experience designing websites or something?


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Wow, thanks J'enay!!!   I tried and tried to figure it out myself but couldn't find it in the Help section.  Do you have experience designing websites or something?



Yep!!  

And you're so welcome!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ^^ mid seventies!!
> 
> ... But our summers are brutal.


 
I am NOT jealous because next week I will be in sunny Miami   I will be going to the boutique (of course) so if anyone has any questions you'd like me to ask, PM me.


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Yay! Net-A-Porter sent me a present to the office today!



Congrats they're pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Sflores*, these look great on you!

Thank you *Poptarts*! Can't wait to see yours!

*Jenay*, I like those even better than the black version! And you're so lucky you have the weather to wear those!

*LA*, are they going to try again tomorrow or do you have to pick them up? Can't wait to see them!

*B*, I'm so jealous you'll be in Miami while I'm freezing my butt of here in Ontario. I can't believe it was -14 today! So unpleasant. Have a great trip!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations everyone on your new purchases !  this thread is so hard to keep up with so many new reveals


----------



## cts900

Doh! I am already behind again! Yikes!  Amazing purchases ladies and congrats!  I hope to sneak some time when the kids are sleeping to come back for individual compliments.


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> *Sflores*, these look great on you!
> 
> Thank you *Poptarts*! Can't wait to see yours!
> 
> *Jenay*, I like those even better than the black version! And you're so lucky you have the weather to wear those!
> 
> *LA*, are they going to try again tomorrow or do you have to pick them up? Can't wait to see them!
> 
> *B*, I'm so jealous you'll be in Miami while I'm freezing my butt of here in Ontario. I can't believe it was -14 today! So unpleasant. Have a great trip!


 
They will try again tomorrow


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Dessye*-:sunnies Lucky girl!!! MIAMI!!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## phiphi

*missgianna*  the white really pops! awesome!
*ka3* - both are gorgeous! love the relikas!
*seductive* - what beautiful pairs! they are all stunning!
*adeline* - the flats are adorable!
*sflores* - fierce lucifer bows!
*jenay* - those wedges are perfect for summer!


----------



## stilly

I love your Lucifers!!! One of my favs!!! 




sflores719 said:


> I'm obsessed with my new CLs!!!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Yay! Net-A-Porter sent me a present to the office today!



Modeling pics!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

jenaywins said:


> Yep. Dry as can be! :tumbleweed:



Like us in Vegas! I'm from TN though, so I totally understand the humidity BLECK! Sweat bullets in 80 degree weather lol. I like the dry air better!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Adeline* love those flats! I'm sure you'll use them a lot!

*Jenay* gorg new purchase!!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Seductive* holy moly what a haul!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*jenay: *congrats on the Panier's!!! i love them!!! mod pics please!!! and im jealous of your hot weather!!!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> *Sflores*, these look great on you!
> 
> Thank you *Poptarts*! Can't wait to see yours!
> 
> *Jenay*, I like those even better than the black version! And you're so lucky you have the weather to wear those!
> 
> *LA*, are they going to try again tomorrow or do you have to pick them up? Can't wait to see them!
> 
> *B*, I'm so jealous you'll be in Miami while I'm freezing my butt of here in Ontario. I can't believe it was -14 today! So unpleasant. Have a great trip!





l.a_girl19 said:


> *Dessye*-:sunnies Lucky girl!!!
> MIAMI!!!! Have fun!!!



Thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL I knowww..I actually drove around my block to see if I could find the lovely UPS man hahahahahahahah but he was gone "WAIT WAIT!!!"




Thats funny I once got out of a moving car and ran like I was winning a marathon for a package from UPS he just pulled out and down the st in the opposite direction. 
Darn!!!* La Girl!* maybe he will come back around later...
I have the front door wide open so I can see FEDEX....


----------



## jenayb

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

The worse for me is when I'm waiting for a package & the delivery person doesn't leave it.

 I have a doorman so there's always someone available to sign for packages but sometimes they only want me to sign.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Just got these last week!
Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can finally wear them 
​


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Hollywood*-HOT!


----------



## l.a_girl19

My Nude Patent Pigalle 120mm
Is it normal that the leather takes the shape of your foot and that it stays that way (like a crease)? I remember that happened with my other Pigalles also. Thanks for letting me share I am so happy to have these!!! 

Here they are:


----------



## Faraasha

Yaaaaaaay!! They look great!!! :kiss:


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *Faraasha*!! I feel like I ruined them with my big foot lol The shoe took the shape of my foot and stayed stuck that way


----------



## Faraasha

I honestly didn't even notice them until you mentioned them!  ... Don't worry about it they look great... And my pigalle plato did the same thing but after a few wears the shape fixed itself... I'm not sure if that makes sense.. I imagine the leather stretched so the shape looked fine again...


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yayyyyy!! That is comforting!! Thank you *Faraasha*


----------



## karwood

*poptarts,* thank you so much!

*jenay,* great wedges! Love the color!
*hollywood,* love the pic, especially with AMQ scarf in the background. The leather and the scarf really make these shoes look super bad-ass!
*l.a.* perfection!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *Karwood*!!! I love them!! I am so happy the crease disappeared..I guess they need to stretch..slowly lol


----------



## CelticLuv

*Hollywood*, WOW!!! Amazing!

*l.a_girl*, those nude pigalle's are beautiful! How I wish I could walk in them!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *HOLLYWOOD* and *l.a*!!!


----------



## fumi

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just got these last week!
> 
> Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can finally wear them ​


 
Awesome picture, Hollywood!  This should be an ad or something...


----------



## Cityfashionista

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just got these last week!
> Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can finally wear them
> ​




What a beautiful shoe!  I need Lady clou in my life. 


l.a_girl19 said:


> My Nude Patent Pigalle 120mm
> Is it normal that the leather takes the shape of your foot and that it stays that way (like a crease)? I remember that happened with my other Pigalles also. Thanks for letting me share I am so happy to have these!!!
> 
> Here they are:



They look great on! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*Hollywood*(mod pics please!) &* L.A *(Love them!) COngrats!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Hollywood & LA - love your newest purchases!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *jenay*, love the espadrilles!

*Hollywood:* Those are so fierce!

*l.a.girl.*: That nude Pigalle is amazing on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you so much* Celtic*, *Dessye*, *fumi*, *City*, *CG*, *Sassy*, and *Duke*!!!! I can't wait until they stretch so that they will fit better I absolutely love the color..and as soon as I tried them on it was like I was 17 again


----------



## FlipDiver

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just got these last week!
> Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can finally wear them
> ​



Love those!  And what a cool pic!


----------



## FlipDiver

l.a_girl19 said:


> My Nude Patent Pigalle 120mm
> Is it normal that the leather takes the shape of your foot and that it stays that way (like a crease)? I remember that happened with my other Pigalles also. Thanks for letting me share I am so happy to have these!!!
> 
> Here they are:



Those are hot on you, and the perfect nude!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *Flip*!! I missed the Pigalles!! My favorite classic style!!!


----------



## missgiannina

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just got these last week!
> Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can finally wear them
> ​



please post modeling pics!


----------



## missgiannina

l.a_girl19 said:


> My Nude Patent Pigalle 120mm
> Is it normal that the leather takes the shape of your foot and that it stays that way (like a crease)? I remember that happened with my other Pigalles also. Thanks for letting me share I am so happy to have these!!!
> 
> Here they are:



wow they look so good on you...the perfect nude!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *missgiannina*!! I am already planning my next purchase..if all goes well


----------



## singsongjones

*Hollywood*-Those are soooo hot!!! You are gonna be killin' em this summer in those

*l.a.girl*-I love the pigalles on you...they are the perfect nude!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *singsongjones*! I need to work on stretching them slowly...they are very narrow.


----------



## aoqtpi

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just got these last week!
> Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can finally wear them
> ​



  I love this picture! Gorg!



l.a_girl19 said:


> My Nude Patent Pigalle 120mm
> Is it normal that the leather takes the shape of your foot and that it  stays that way (like a crease)? I remember that happened with my other  Pigalles also. Thanks for letting me share I am so happy to have these!!!
> 
> Here they are:



Glad they arrived! They match your skintone so well!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *aoqtpi*!!!!


----------



## jenayb

*LA*


----------



## l.a_girl19

hehe Thanks *Jenay*!! I love them so much!!!! When are we going to see modelling pics for your new wedges? I checked your collection thread earlier


----------



## Bag-terfly

My newest CL addition....
Ginevra black leather boots 120mm


----------



## foxcieyello

*Bag-terfly* love the boots and they look super soft


----------



## l.a_girl19

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you so much* Celtic*, *Dessye*, *fumi*, *City*, *CG*, *Sassy*, and *Duke*!!!! I can't wait until they stretch so that they will fit better I absolutely love the color..and as soon as I tried them on it was like I was 17 again


 
Oops sorry *fumi*..I made a mistake putting your name in..you were complementing *Hollywood*. I am sorry:shame:


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Foxcieyello* - Thanks!  
Yes, they are very soft to the touch.  Only had a little bit of trouble getting into them , but all is good (might need some breaking in before I can fully enjoy them ).


----------



## Dessye

Bag-terfly said:


> My newest CL addition....
> Ginevra black leather boots 120mm


 
Lucky!!!!   I would DIE for a pair of those. I have the suede but I also want the leather...   They look awesome on you, by the way!


----------



## missgiannina

Bag-terfly said:


> My newest CL addition....
> Ginevra black leather boots 120mm


they look great on you


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Bag-terfly*- WOOOOWW


----------



## cts900

*Bag-terfly*: Those look amazing on you! 

*l.a_girl*: Perfect classics. 

*HOLLYWOOD*: FIERCE! 

*Jenay*....love your new espadrilles......and??????


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *cts*!!! For sure..I will wear them alot!


----------



## stilly

*l.a_girl* - The nude piggies look gorgeous on you!!! I noticed you changed your avatar as well...love it!!!

*Bag-terfly* - Love the boots!!! They look great on you!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Stilly*-Thank you!!!These Pigalles are a long awaited pair! BTW I can't wait to see your Mimosa Pigalles


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Dessye* - Thanks for the sweet comment!!  WoW, I bet the suede one is gorgeous!!

*Missgiannina* - Thank-you for the nice compliment!!

*l.a_girl19 *- Thank-you!!  

*cts900* - Thanks for the lovely comment!!

*Stilly* - It was very sweet of you for the wonderful comment!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

HOllyW, LA.G,Bags!!! love each and every new addition.  GREAt pics too!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks *crystal*!! They are so awesome!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Bag-terfly said:


> My newest CL addition....
> Ginevra black leather boots 120mm



Those boots!


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Crystalhowlett* - Thank-you!!  

*Cityfashionista* - Thanks!! 

*l.a_girl19 *- Lovely patent nude in the classic Pigalles!!  

*Hollywood* - Love your creative photo taking skills!!  Your shoes are totally TDF!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> hehe Thanks *Jenay*!! I love them so much!!!! When are we going to see modelling pics for your new wedges? I checked your collection thread earlier



Soon! I think they're def a style that needs to be modeled to show how beautiful they really are!



Bag-terfly said:


> My newest CL addition....
> Ginevra black leather boots 120mm



Ooh la la!!


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats LA Girl!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Thank you so much *LA girl, Karwood, Celtic, Dessye, fumi, City, CG, Sassy, Duke, Flip, Missgiannina, singsong, aoqtpi, cts900, crystal, Bag-terfly!
*
I will post modeling photos soon!


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats LA Girl!


 
Thank you* candy*


----------



## phiphi

*hollywood* - wowza!
*l.a.* the nude pigalles are stunning on  you!
*bag* - the ginevras are perfection. they are gorgeous!


----------



## meltdown_ice

i love the nude pigalles on you l.a!  i wanted them so badly unfortunately sz 34 is still too big.


----------



## jolee1107

I confess, Im no longer a CL virgen and Im slowly becoming a floosy.  Im on my third CL in about a month, first being the Nude Patent Rolando 39.5, Black Patent Bianca 39.5 and now my latest purchase.........Bianca in Patent Magenta.  Dont have the picture to post but I ordered them from NM and are on thier way.  When I get them, I will definitely post pics of all three.  Help I have a problem!  My husband said...its definitely "your" problem lol


----------



## erinmiyu

*hollywood* - sexy!
*la_girl* - those look great on you! 
*bagterfly *- gorgeous boots!
*jolee* - can't wait to see pics when you get them! and yes, CLs are ridiculously addictive!


----------



## Jadpe

Not my latest purchase ( I'll do a reveal later) but my first purchase 
I can feel a new addiction is growing!










VP purple eel


----------



## SassySarah

Jadpe said:


> Not my latest purchase ( I'll do a reveal later) but my first purchase
> I can feel a new addiction is growing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VP purple eel



Gorgeous!  Love the purple eel!


----------



## singsongjones

*Bag*-love your new boots!! Congrats

*Jadpe*-Those are gorgeous!!! Modeling pics, please!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Jadpe*,  AMAZING!!!! That purple is divine!!

*l.a_girl19*, that nude goes great with your skin tone. Very pretty!


----------



## Dessye

*Jadpe*!!! OMG, they're absolutely stunning!!!!   Mod pics, mod pics!


----------



## foxcieyello

Loving that color *JADPE*


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jadpe said:


> Not my latest purchase ( I'll do a reveal later) but my first purchase
> I can feel a new addiction is growing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VP purple eel


 
STUNNING! I have never seen purple eel on a VP..I LOVE IT


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *phiphi, meltdown, erin, lilflobowl *! I am so happy I got them!! 

*meltdown*-what is your usual size?


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Thank you *Phiphi* and *LVOEnyc*!

And congrats to everyone with fab new pairs 

I shall be back tomorrow with another pair! Missed the postman today  Ahh my collection is going to have doubled in the last week! Opps, you ladies were right about the addiction...


----------



## 9distelle

Jadpe said:


> Not my latest purchase ( I'll do a reveal later) but my first purchase
> I can feel a new addiction is growing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VP purple eel


  Amazing, congrats!!!
Mod pics pls!


----------



## aoqtpi

Jadpe said:


> Not my latest purchase ( I'll do a reveal later) but my first purchase
> I can feel a new addiction is growing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VP purple eel



Gorgeous! I love the colour on these!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Jadpe said:


> Not my latest purchase ( I'll do a reveal later) but my first purchase
> I can feel a new addiction is growing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VP purple eel




Awh man that nice!


----------



## missgiannina

Jadpe said:


> Not my latest purchase ( I'll do a reveal later) but my first purchase
> I can feel a new addiction is growing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VP purple eel



Gorgeous!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=73964
one quick pic, tomorrow more to come and my MBB'S too


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Such a tease!  But gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=73964
> one quick pic, tomorrow more to come and my MBB'S too


 
GORGEOUS! Congratulations! I can't wait to see ur MBBs!


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=73964
> one quick pic, tomorrow more to come and my MBB'S too


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=73964
> one quick pic, tomorrow more to come and my MBB'S too


----------



## missgiannina

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=73964
> one quick pic, tomorrow more to come and my MBB'S too


 cant wait to see the pics! if only you could just put up a couple more , you know for the people that havent made up their mind


----------



## foxcieyello

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=73964
> one quick pic, tomorrow more to come and my MBB'S too



Ohh *Crystal* these are fab!


----------



## meltdown_ice

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you *phiphi, meltdown, erin, lilflobowl *! I am so happy I got them!!
> 
> *meltdown*-what is your usual size?



i wear mostly 34.5 with heel grips. i order these in 34 and there were big gaps on both sides, i was so sad  but i'm thinking of getting the plato version since it runs true to size but i'm still undecided as i find the original version more sexy than the platform version


----------



## Star86doll

*Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *

 Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!  

(I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)










I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?


----------



## l.a_girl19

meltdown_ice said:


> i wear mostly 34.5 with heel grips. i order these in 34 and there were big gaps on both sides, i was so sad  but i'm thinking of getting the plato version since it runs true to size but i'm still undecided as i find the original version more sexy than the platform version


 
Aww I am so sorry *meltdown*. I think you should order the Pigalle Plato. It is awesome and apparently alot more comfortable. I would at least try them because it is a shame to not have the "Pigalle style" in your collection especially if you like it


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?



Zomg! 

I've been waiting for these... I was hoping you'd post today! I can't believe how much I lurrrrve these!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Star86doll said:


> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?


 OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!! WOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## roussel

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *
> 
> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?


 
These are so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

*I love these!!! Beautiful!!! *




Star86doll said:


> *Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *
> 
> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?


----------



## kvjohns614

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *
> 
> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?


 
WOW!!! They are fabulous!!!!!


----------



## cts900

*Star86doll*: Absolutely fabulous! 

*crystalhowlett*: OMG! More! More! More! 

*Jadpe*: Those are just beautiful.


----------



## singsongjones

*Star86*, those are gorgeous!!!! I love the leopard


----------



## Dessye

Wowzers, *Star86*!!!  They look stunning on you! Perfect!


----------



## foxcieyello

Star these are fierce! And over 6 feet tall?  Get em girl!!


----------



## ochie

congrats! they look good on you! they are gorgeous! I will try Daffodile when I visit CL boutique!



Star86doll said:


> *Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *
> 
> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?


----------



## candyapples88

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *
> 
> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?




Those look great on you!


----------



## bling*lover

They look fab on you *Star*, congrats love the leopard!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

*Presenting my new to me Python Fetichas*  

The pics absolutely don't do them justice, they are an amazing silver grey and look so beautiful with the light reflecting off of them, my camera however does not feel like showing this right now :-/


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ They are amazing!!!! I loove exotic skin! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

They are gorgeous Adeline, congrats!


----------



## cts900

Those are gorgeous, *Adeline*!


----------



## missgiannina

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *
> 
> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?




Wow I really love these!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Adeline_Ivy said:


> *Presenting my new to me Python Fetichas*
> 
> The pics absolutely don't do them justice, they are an amazing silver grey and look so beautiful with the light reflecting off of them, my camera however does not feel like showing this right now :-/



They are stunning!!!!


----------



## singsongjones

Adeline_Ivy said:


> *Presenting my new to me Python Fetichas*
> 
> The pics absolutely don't do them justice, they are an amazing silver grey and look so beautiful with the light reflecting off of them, my camera however does not feel like showing this right now :-/


 
*Adeline*, those are freaking beautiful!!!!! I love the color...I just love them, period! Congratulations on scoring a great shoe


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Thank you *l.a_girl19, bling*lover, cts900, and missgiannina*! They are my first pair of exotic CLs, so in love  I could just sit and stare at them all day, the skin is amazing!


----------



## jeshika

*Star*... OMG i love the leopard!!  and the dafs look SO good on you! congrats!

What a lovely pair, *Adeline*! Congrats!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

singsongjones said:


> *Adeline*, those are freaking beautiful!!!!! I love the color...I just love them, period! Congratulations on scoring a great shoe



Thanks singsong  The colour is AMAZING in real life, a little bit lighter than my pics and more metallic. Cannot wait to wear them out!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

jeshika said:


> What a lovely pair, *Adeline*! Congrats!



Thanks Jeshika


----------



## Dessye

Adeline_Ivy said:


> *Presenting my new to me Python Fetichas*
> 
> The pics absolutely don't do them justice, they are an amazing silver grey and look so beautiful with the light reflecting off of them, my camera however does not feel like showing this right now :-/



 Yay!!!! They are STUNNING!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Star86doll*, Leopard Daffodile, I totally love!  
*
Adeline_Ivy* Great addition, the python in that color is stunning!


----------



## kett

star86doll!!! They are sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies!! what a AMAZING purchases!! *
> 
> Leopard Daffodile, I totally love them!! OMG they are SO gorgeous in real life than picture and very comfy. Daffs make me over 6ft tall!! You got to love them or not!
> 
> (I don't know how to put bigger pictures on this, I am useless! ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1337334
> View attachment 1337335
> View attachment 1337337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1337336
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> 
> I think I want another Daffodile in royal blue suede? too much?



2 Dafodils! 

I used to really not like this shoe but the more I see it, the more I'm starting to love this shoe. I'm having a hard time resisting this shoe.

It's so comfortable. I love the leopard & the metallic snake especially now. 

What's the price on the leopard?


----------



## karwood

*Jadpe,* love the color! Your VPs are beautiful!
*Star*, I'm in love!!!!!!!!! The Daffodile in leopard print is so fabulous! As a matter fact, yesterday I just received my black Daff  and they are absolutely going back. The black color made the shoes look so heavy and clunky on my feet, however I still do love this style. They are so edgy and unbelievably comfortable!!! I'm thinking of maybe getting a pair of Daff in something print, perhaps exotic, but definitely a lighter color. BTW, the I think the Daf in RB would be amazing, I say go for it!
*Adeline,* gorgeous!


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Jenaywins*, *phiphi*, *erinmiyu*, and *sinsongjones* --
Thanks for the sweet comments!!  

*jolee1107* - Congrats on a lovely CL haul!!  Do post some pictures and modeling pictures, too.

*Jadpe *- Purple Eel is totally gorgy!!  I've seen red eel VP irl, but purple is divine!  

*Star86doll* - Stunning!!  They are drop dead gorgeous!!

*Adeline_Ivy* - They are totally amazing!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> *Star*, I'm in love!!!!!!!!! The Daffodile in leopard print is so fabulous! As a matter fact, yesterday I just received my black Daff and they are absolutely going back. The black color made the shoes look so heavy and clunky on my feet, however I still do love this style. They are so edgy and unbelievably comfortable!!! I'm thinking of maybe getting a pair of Daff in something print, perhaps exotic, but definitely a lighter color. BTW, the I think the Daf in RB would be amazing, I say go for it!


 
To me, the beige is absolutely perfection for the Daf.


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats Adeline!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I am so behind! gorgeous new additions ladies!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*adeline:*love the feticha's!!!! gorgeous!!!!!

*star*: LOVE the leopard Daf's on you they are HOTTTT mamma! 

*jadpe:* The eel is gorgeous!!!! Congrats! 

*bagterfly:* Lovely boots! Congrats!

i hope i didnt miss anyone!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Adeline_Ivy said:


> *Presenting my new to me Python Fetichas*
> 
> The pics absolutely don't do them justice, they are an amazing silver grey and look so beautiful with the light reflecting off of them, my camera however does not feel like showing this right now :-/


 Congrats! They are beautiful.


----------



## michellejy

Coffee Suede Bibis --  brand new from Yoogi's Closet.


----------



## FlipDiver

michellejy said:


> Coffee Suede Bibis --  brand new from Yoogi's Closet.



Great score!! I'm surprised those turned up at Yoogi's!  I'm sure there are lots of ppl on here who will be super jelly!


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> Great score!! I'm surprised those turned up at Yoogi's! *I'm sure there are lots of ppl on here who will be super jelly*!


 


Congrats! *michellejy*!!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## michellejy

I couldn''t believe they were still new... and way under what eBay ones are selling for too.


----------



## FlipDiver

michellejy said:


> I couldn''t believe they were still new... and way under what eBay ones are selling for too.



How much was it if you don't mind?  Just curious...


----------



## michellejy

^$440


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

michellejy said:


> Coffee Suede Bibis --  brand new from Yoogi's Closet.



I always love the Bibis ! I'm waiting for them in jade color!


----------



## michellejy

That Jade color is so pretty. I want the Altadamas.


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I always love the Bibis ! I'm waiting for them in jade color!


 
OMG, jade suede Bibis??? I DIE!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Received these today....


----------



## aoqtpi

Adeline_Ivy said:


> *Presenting my new to me Python Fetichas*
> 
> The pics absolutely don't do them justice, they are an amazing silver grey and look so beautiful with the light reflecting off of them, my camera however does not feel like showing this right now :-/



Beautiful python!



michellejy said:


> Coffee Suede Bibis --  brand new from Yoogi's Closet.



Ooh, I love Bibis!



candyapples88 said:


> Received these today....



What a great colour!


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today....



love these


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today....


 
Congrats!  Perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## michellejy

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today....



I love the shape of the wedge on these.


----------



## jenayb

michellejy said:


> Coffee Suede Bibis -- brand new from Yoogi's Closet.


----------



## michellejy

^ Thanks so much for the sizing advice on those, Jenay. If I'd followed my initial instinct to size down like the Biancas, my toes would have been smashed all the way at the end.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Michelle*-I love your coffee suede Bibis! Congrats!

*Candy*-They are beautiful! Are they comfy? Congrats!


----------



## singsongjones

Great wedges, *Candyapples88*...those will be so great for summer.


----------



## candyapples88

*Aoqtpi, Miss G, Dessye, Michelle, LA Girl, and SingSongJones* 

LA Girl - Yea they are pretty comfortable. Only complaint right now is that the upper-strap by my big toe kind of digs into my foot, but it's not painful at all. I think they just need to be broken in.


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> *Aoqtpi, Miss G, Dessye, Michelle, LA Girl, and SingSongJones*
> 
> LA Girl - Yea they are pretty comfortable. Only complaint right now is that the upper-strap by my big toe kind of digs into my foot, but it's not painful at all. I think they just need to be broken in.


 
Yup I think so too Don't worry about it!


----------



## Cityfashionista

michellejy said:


> Coffee Suede Bibis --  brand new from Yoogi's Closet.





candyapples88 said:


> Received these today....



Congrats ladies! Beautiful shoes.


----------



## karwood

*michelejy,* love your coffee suede Bibi. I have these and I did not expect I would love this color until I saw them IRL. BTW, congrats on getting for such a great deal!
*candyapples,* those are cute! Those wedges will certainly be a hit in the spring and summer!

My newest acquisition.. *Daffodile Watersnake Saba*


----------



## missgiannina

^ i really love these!


----------



## Cityfashionista

karwood said:


> *michelejy,* love your coffee suede Bibi. I have these and I did not expect I would love this color until I saw them IRL. BTW, congrats on getting for such a great deal!
> *candyapples,* those are cute! Those wedges will certainly be a hit in the spring and summer!
> 
> My newest acquisition.. *Daffodile Watersnake Saba*



KARWOOD! WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO ME?!?!

I think it's a conspiracy with your avis. They only exist to make me break my ban. First all the MBBs & now this? 

My heart can't take it!  I must not but the snake daf! 

It's so beautiful.  OMG You are wearing that shoe so BEAUTIFULLY!


----------



## candyapples88

Thank you *CityFashionista* & *Karwood*!!!

Karwood - I love the Dafs...especially the print. I'm loving this style more and more...


----------



## Star86doll

**
*Jenaywins, l.a_girl19, roussel, stilly, kvjohns614, cts900, singsongjones, Dessye, foxcieyello, ochie, candyapples88, bling*lover, missgiannina, jeshika, icecreamom, kett, Bag-terfly, Karwood, Cityfashionista, dezynrbagladydee & clothingguru!!! *

*THANK YOU FOR A LOVELY COMMENTS!*

*Jenaywins - Are you getting the Daff? *

*Cityfashionista - When I first saw Leopard Daff I knew I have to get them!! They are beautiful in person! I bought them from Motcomb London price 765 GBP (JJR got them but cheaper price tho.) *

*Adeline_Ivy - Pretty colour python!! *

*Michellejy - Love your coffee Bibi's!*

*Candyapples88 - Cute wedges, prefect for summer!*

*Karwood - Oh no that's shame you have to return them back and.......... STUNNING Watersnake Saba!! These colour are so beauitful!! Now I want them!! *


----------



## singsongjones

Wow,* Karwood*...those are fantastic!!!! Congrats


----------



## cts900

*kar*: Wowza!  Those are majestic. 

*candy*: Adorable! 

*michellejy*: I love, love, love the Bibis!


----------



## surlygirl

the leopard daff & the watersnake saba daff ... i love them both! they look amazing. congrats *star *& *kar*!!!

i agree with you on the black, *kar*. i liked them, but they did seem a bit heavy. the prints look surprising more wearable on the daffs. again, love. i am in trouble!!!


----------



## Star86doll

*Aww Thanks Surlygirl!*


----------



## jenayb

^^ Love your new avi!!


----------



## Star86doll

^^ Haha I keep have to change my avi........can't make up my mind!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I like this one!!  

But then again, I'm a sucker for wood floors and Louboutins.


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> *michelejy,* love your coffee suede Bibi. I have these and I did not expect I would love this color until I saw them IRL. BTW, congrats on getting for such a great deal!
> *candyapples,* those are cute! Those wedges will certainly be a hit in the spring and summer!
> 
> My newest acquisition.. *Daffodile Watersnake Saba*


 
*Karwood* they look AMAZING on you! What a beautiful material!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

karwood said:


> *michelejy,* love your coffee suede Bibi. I have these and I did not expect I would love this color until I saw them IRL. BTW, congrats on getting for such a great deal!
> *candyapples,* those are cute! Those wedges will certainly be a hit in the spring and summer!
> 
> My newest acquisition.. *Daffodile Watersnake Saba*



OMG Karwood! They look stunning on you! This is my fav colorway for daffodile. Congrats


----------



## bling*lover

*Michelle:* Congrats on your coffee bibi they are gorgeous and such a lovely color. P.s just curious if thats your tattoo in your avi, its so colorful would love to see a better pic!
*Karwood:* Sweet lord your rocking those daffs, congrats!


----------



## kvjohns614

karwood said:


> *michelejy,* love your coffee suede Bibi. I have these and I did not expect I would love this color until I saw them IRL. BTW, congrats on getting for such a great deal!
> *candyapples,* those are cute! Those wedges will certainly be a hit in the spring and summer!
> 
> My newest acquisition.. *Daffodile Watersnake Saba*


 
Wow! These are TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## Star86doll

*I totally forget about my love EcoTrash!!! I bought them 2 weeks ago, can't live without them but love my good old CateTrash too! had legging on to cover up my pale legs!! *


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^BEAUTIFUL! I also cant stop drooling over your leopard daffs!!!


----------



## Star86doll

^^ hehe, thanks! Leopard Daff's SO beauty, can't wait to wear them out of house!


----------



## singsongjones

Sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ and when you do perhaps pictures of them in action? I will never get sick of looking at them!


----------



## FlipDiver

singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic



Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Singsong*-WOW!! Are those black kid leather spike Piggies? TDF!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Star86doll said:


> *I totally forget about my love EcoTrash!!! I bought them 2 weeks ago, can't live without them but love my good old CateTrash too! had legging on to cover up my pale legs!! *
> 
> View attachment 1338396
> View attachment 1338397
> View attachment 1338398
> 
> View attachment 1338399
> View attachment 1338400


 Wow! I am loving this shoe!  


singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic


OMG! Those are just FABULOUS!


----------



## singsongjones

*Star86doll*, I am absolutely in love with your EcoTrashes....this is definitely a pair on my radar...Im so happy to see a RL pics from a couple of the ladies here on the forum...the stock pics do these no justice. Thanks!!


----------



## clothingguru

*candyapples:* Love the color of the wedges!!! Congrats! 

*kar:* OMG!  those look amazing on you!!!!!! 

*star: *The trash is DIVINE! Congrats! 

*sing:* LOVE the spikes piggies on you! COngrats!

*michelle*: The bibi's in coffee are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Star86doll

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^^ and when you do perhaps pictures of them in action? I will never get sick of looking at them!


 
I am sure they will be in action sooon.....!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations everyone on all your beautiful reveals  so hard to keep up with this thread


----------



## Star86doll

*Thanks! Cityfashionista & clothingguru (clothingguru, love your Framboise MBB!)*

*Singsongjones - Aww thanks, and love your spike pigalle....stunning!!*


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Star* & *SingingSong*!


----------



## michellejy

l.a_girl19, Cityfashionista, karwood, Star86doll, cts900, bling*lover, and clothingguru 



karwood said:


> My newest acquisition.. *Daffodile Watersnake Saba*



Those are amazing on you!




Star86doll said:


> *I totally forget about my love EcoTrash!!! I bought them 2 weeks ago, can't live without them but love my good old CateTrash too! had legging on to cover up my pale legs!! *



I love the heels on these.




singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic



Spikes 




bling*lover said:


> *Michelle:*  Congrats on your coffee bibi they are gorgeous and such a lovely color.  P.s just curious if thats your tattoo in your avi, its so colorful  would love to see a better pic!



Yes, that's my tattoo. I have a koi on each side of my calf and will probably be adding more to it one of these days. I'll try to do the whole camera on a timer thing to get a better photo of both sides, since the ones I took were shortly after it was done so it didn't look its best.


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Star*, I love the ecotrash and they look fab on you!
*SingSong:* They are so fierce and look great on you, congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*michelle- *love the bibis congrats! 

*candy- *they are so cute! 

*karwood- *they are so stunning and amazing on you!!! 

*star- *they are so fab! and I love your leopard dafs! 

*ssj- *so hot!


----------



## michellejy

^


----------



## jeshika

singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic



OMG so gorgeous! Aren't they totally worth the wait?!?!?! I'm so excited for mine to arrive!


----------



## 9distelle

Star86doll said:


> *I totally forget about my love EcoTrash!!! I bought them 2 weeks ago, can't live without them but love my good old CateTrash too! had legging on to cover up my pale legs!! *
> 
> View attachment 1338396
> View attachment 1338397
> View attachment 1338398
> 
> View attachment 1338399
> View attachment 1338400


They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Congrats singsong! Amazing!


----------



## Chins4

The pace of this thread is just amazing  Lovely new additions ladies 

My latest Fleabay purchase arrived uber-fast - hit BIN yesteday afternoon and they arrived at my door before 10am this morning! Going retro with my new to me Tiger Patent Decolletes  (please excuse my horrible 'always covered by jeans in winter so why bother' legs)!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Chins4 said:


> The pace of this thread is just amazing  Lovely new additions ladies
> 
> My latest Fleabay purchase arrived uber-fast - hit BIN yesteday afternoon and they arrived at my door before 10am this morning! Going retro with my new to me Tiger Patent Decolletes  (please excuse my horrible 'always covered by jeans in winter so why bother' legs)!


 
I need Decollete in my life lol Love them! Congrats!


----------



## Faraasha

Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like... 

Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely :cry as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOOHOOOO *Faraasha*! Super sexay LPS! The colors are fantastic together!


----------



## Faraasha

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOOHOOOO *Faraasha*! Super sexay LPS! The colors are fantastic together!



Thank you sweetie! ... Yeah the colors are amazing... I feel they make my legs look more tan?.. Maybe thats just wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha! Love your yellow-jade LPS! Hope yo can find jade watersnake AD!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic



Congrats! We are shoe twins!


----------



## Faraasha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Faraasha! Love your yellow-jade LPS! Hope yo can find jade watersnake AD!



Thank you!... .. .I hope so too!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Faraasha*-they do make your legs look extra tanned especially when you look at the white heel  They are so bright! The jade watersnake ADs are gorgeous too. How come you can't get them to you? Won't any CL boutique deliver to you?


----------



## Faraasha

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Faraasha*-they do make your legs look extra tanned especially when you look at the white heel  They are so bright! The jade watersnake ADs are gorgeous too. How come you can't get them to you? Won't any CL boutique deliver to you?



No.. I tried with Harvey Nichols in london and they had my size and everything... It was fate... but they wont accept anything but Amex and I don't have an Amex card... . 

And our CL boutique SAs here in Dubai have no knowledge about anything at ALL... I even have to tell them about the names and colors of the styles.. And every time they have a shipment coming in they don't even know whats coming in!!... Completely useless!.. I don't have anyone who's in Europe right now to help get me those shoes... So, Cest La Vie...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Faraasha said:


> No.. I tried with Harvey Nichols in london and they had my size and everything... It was fate... but they wont accept anything but Amex and I don't have an Amex card... .
> 
> And our CL boutique SAs here in Dubai have no knowledge about anything at ALL... I even have to tell them about the names and colors of the styles.. And every time they have a shipment coming in they don't even know whats coming in!!... Completely useless!.. I don't have anyone who's in Europe right now to help get me those shoes... So, Cest La Vie...


 
No friends with an Amex who can help you out?


----------



## Faraasha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> No friends with an Amex who can help you out?



Nope..


----------



## jancedtif

Chins4 said:


> The pace of this thread is just amazing  Lovely new additions ladies
> 
> My latest Fleabay purchase arrived uber-fast - hit BIN yesteday afternoon and they arrived at my door before 10am this morning! Going retro with my new to me Tiger Patent Decolletes  (please excuse my horrible 'always covered by jeans in winter so why bother' legs)!



Gorgeous *Chins*!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Faraasha said:


> No.. I tried with Harvey Nichols in london and they had my size and everything... It was fate... but they wont accept anything but Amex and I don't have an Amex card... .
> 
> And our CL boutique SAs here in Dubai have no knowledge about anything at ALL... I even have to tell them about the names and colors of the styles.. And every time they have a shipment coming in they don't even know whats coming in!!... Completely useless!.. I don't have anyone who's in Europe right now to help get me those shoes... So, Cest La Vie...



why don't you purchase a few amex gift cards? they have them in $500 increments now  that's what I do when I need to order something from Neimun Marcus here they only accept Amex also . HTH


----------



## Faraasha

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> why don't you purchase a few amex gift cards? they have them in $500 increments now  that's what I do when I need to order something from Neimun Marcus here they only accept Amex also . HTH



Thank you for the suggestion!...


----------



## Faraasha

Faraasha said:


> Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like...
> 
> Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely :cry as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1339036
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339037




These will stretch right?.. Its a snug fit but I didn't want to get a larger size as the strap would keep falling off... lol..


----------



## singsongjones

clothingguru said:


> *candyapples:* Love the color of the wedges!!! Congrats!
> 
> *kar:* OMG!  those look amazing on you!!!!!!
> 
> *star: *The trash is DIVINE! Congrats!
> 
> *sing:* LOVE the spikes piggies on you! COngrats!
> 
> *michelle*: The bibi's in coffee are amazing! Congrats!


 
Thanks, CG!



Star86doll said:


> *Thanks! Cityfashionista & clothingguru (clothingguru, love your Framboise MBB!)*
> 
> *Singsongjones - Aww thanks, and love your spike pigalle....stunning!!*


 
Thanks so much!



candyapples88 said:


> Congrats *Star* & *SingingSong*!


 
Thanks, babe



bling*lover said:


> Gorgeous *Star*, I love the ecotrash and they look fab on you!
> *SingSong:* They are so fierce and look great on you, congrats!


 
Thanks!!! You're so sweet..



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *michelle- *love the bibis congrats!
> 
> *candy- *they are so cute!
> 
> *karwood- *they are so stunning and amazing on you!!!
> 
> *star- *they are so fab! and I love your leopard dafs!
> 
> *ssj- *so hot!


 
Thank you, Dezy...now I'm on the look-out for the right equally hot outfit to go with them 



jeshika said:


> OMG so gorgeous! Aren't they totally worth the wait?!?!?! I'm so excited for mine to arrive!


I can't wait to see your mod pics!!! You are gonna love them...it was totally worth the 10 day wait. Future shoe twinnie 



LVOEnyc said:


> Congrats singsong! Amazing!


 
Thanks LVOEnyc...you know our little conversation in the other thread sent me on a real-live Chanel Jumbo/Maxi hunt last night, right I've made up my mind that I will get it this year...



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats! We are shoe twins!


 
Hey shoe twin!!!...P.S. I love your style blog....



FlipDiver said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thank you much, Flip!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Faraasha said:


> No.. I tried with Harvey Nichols in london and they had my size and everything... It was fate... but they wont accept anything but Amex and I don't have an Amex card... .
> 
> And our CL boutique SAs here in Dubai have no knowledge about anything at ALL... I even have to tell them about the names and colors of the styles.. And every time they have a shipment coming in they don't even know whats coming in!!... Completely useless!.. I don't have anyone who's in Europe right now to help get me those shoes... So, Cest La Vie...



Wait, that is so not true.  I bought shoes from Harvey Nichols THIS WEEK on a MasterCard.  I have an Amex, but they just asked me for a card, so I gave them MC.  Call back and ask for Emma.


----------



## Faraasha

Dukeprincess said:


> Wait, that is so not true.  I bought shoes from Harvey Nichols THIS WEEK on a MasterCard.  I have an Amex, but they just asked me for a card, so I gave them Amex.  Call back and ask for Emma.



Thanks! I'll try again..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Chins- *I love them congrats! I hope to one day find a pair too

*faraasha- *honey while the LPs look lovely on you, you don't sound like you love them because your heart is set on the ADs. I think you should buy the Amex gift cards and order the Jade ADs asap


----------



## singsongjones

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Singsong*-WOW!! Are those black kid leather spike Piggies? TDF!


 
Yes ma'am they are!! Thank you, lady 



Cityfashionista said:


> OMG! Those are just FABULOUS!


 
Thanks, City...my search for spikes is finally over!!



michellejy said:


> Spikes


 
I didn't even wanna take them off last night...I love them to pieces P.S. Your tat is sweet...the colors are so vibrant...I love it


----------



## Dessye

Star86doll said:


> *I totally forget about my love EcoTrash!!! I bought them 2 weeks ago, can't live without them but love my good old CateTrash too! had legging on to cover up my pale legs!! *
> 
> View attachment 1338396
> View attachment 1338397
> View attachment 1338398
> 
> View attachment 1338399
> View attachment 1338400


 


singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic


 
OMG!! Those pics are searing my eyes!!!!   Amazingly HOT!!!!  Both are so fierce and sexy!!!   I wish I could pull off the Daff or the Lady Daff.. but I'm not proportioned properly


----------



## Dessye

Chins4 said:


> *The pace of this thread is just amazing*  Lovely new additions ladies
> 
> My latest Fleabay purchase arrived uber-fast - hit BIN yesteday afternoon and they arrived at my door before 10am this morning! Going retro with my new to me Tiger Patent Decolletes  (please excuse my horrible 'always covered by jeans in winter so why bother' legs)!


 
You're telling me!!!

Yay - tiger patent Decollete!!!!! I LOVE tiger patent -it's exotic but subtle at the same time.  I guess we are shoe cousins now!  They look fabulous on you - congrats


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like...
> 
> Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely :cry as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1339036
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339037


 
Whoa - those are so fun!  The colorway looks great on you --- you were CLs so well.   May I ask why it is you're having a hard time finding the Jade watersnake AD?  Is it just the AMEX issue?


----------



## Faraasha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *faraasha- *honey while the LPs look lovely on you, you don't sound like you love them because your heart is set on the ADs. I think you should buy the Amex gift cards and order the Jade ADs asap



Oh I'm keeping the LPSs... They're such a fun color... They put a smile on my face ... Its also funny because I FINALLY got DF's approval on my CL addiction!... And Its around the time I'm getting my bonus from work.. And my DF told me I should treat myself..  So I could afford to get both... I'll work on getting the ADs... 

You ladies sure know how to make a girl never give up on what she wants!... Thank you all!...


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Oh I'm keeping the LPSs... They're such a fun color... They put a smile on my face ... Its also funny because I FINALLY got DF's approval on my CL addiction!... And Its around the time I'm getting my bonus from work.. And my DF told me I should treat myself.. So I could afford to get both... I'll work on getting the ADs...
> 
> You ladies sure know how to make a girl never give up on what she wants!... Thank you all!...


 
I thought the jade ADs were available at the London Boutiques?  Maybe I'm not remembering correctly.


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> Whoa - those are so fun!  The colorway looks great on you --- you were CLs so well.   May I ask why it is you're having a hard time finding the Jade watersnake AD?  Is it just the AMEX issue?



Thank you!.. I do actually love them!

Lol Its the Amex... And something about not being able to do a "name and address check"... I dont even know what that means... Apparently my bank does not offer that service or something... 

That and the fact I'm in dubai... Here's a funny story for you... I went in to our CL boutique last week wearing my MBBs and the SAs asked if they could try them on!... Today, as well with the Pik^3...  ...


----------



## cts900

*Star86doll*: I love your Eco Trash! Love, love, love! 

*singsongjones*: So, so, so, so HAWT! 

*Faraasha*: Ooooo, I love the color combo.  So bright and happy! 

*Chins*: Those are some _fabulous_ classics! Wowza!


----------



## Stephanie***

Nice purchases all!  








Keep or not to keep?

Were listed as "new but worn few times" but they have a few scuffs... weren't expensive... so?


----------



## l.a_girl19

^KEEP. Original and the VP style is so comfortable!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice purchases all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep or not to keep?
> 
> Were listed as "new but worn few times" but they have a few scuffs... weren't expensive... so?



OMG THOSE ARE TDF!!!!!!!  keep keep keep!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Farasha those are fierce! i love them!!!


----------



## cts900

^^ITA! Keep!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

singsongjones those are fabulous


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I like this one!!
> 
> But then again, I'm a sucker for wood floors and Louboutins.



i am a "victim" of wood floors lol!!!


----------



## stilly

Faraasha said:


> Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like...
> 
> Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely :cry as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1339036
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339037


 
I love the jade & yellow!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*Nerdy*, what have you been up to lately? 

Will they stretch in the toe area fast? are a little bit too tight.


----------



## stilly

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice purchases all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep or not to keep?
> 
> Were listed as "new but worn few times" but they have a few scuffs... weren't expensive... so?


 

Keep!!! They look great on you!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Pigalle Mimosa 120's


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Mimosa 120's



Those are amazing!!! The yellow is a lot brighter than it looks on the CL website. Great buy!


----------



## Stephanie***

Fierce *Stilly!*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michellejy

singsongjones said:


> P.S. Your tat is sweet...the colors are so vibrant...I love it



Thanks. I don't want to clutter up the thread with tattoo photos since I'm not wearing CLs in the picture, but I posted a close up photo of the one in my avatar here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-156.html#post18171857


----------



## candyapples88

michellejy said:


> Thanks. I don't want to clutter up the thread with tattoo photos since I'm not wearing CLs in the picture, but I posted a close up photo of the one in my avatar here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-156.html#post18171857



That is truly a piece of art and the color is amazing!


----------



## jeshika

*Stilly*! The Mimosas look so GREAT on you!!!!!  I love that yellow!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like...
> 
> Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely ) as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1339036
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339037



Wow, what fun colours! I LVE that jade colour!



Stephanie*** said:


> Nice purchases all!
> 
> Keep or not to keep?
> 
> Were listed as "new but worn few times" but they have a few scuffs... weren't expensive... so?



Keep!



stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Mimosa 120's



Wow, these look amazing on you! You pull off piggies so well!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Stilly*- MIMOSAAAAA! Beautiful


----------



## JRed

I have been trying to get these since November and finally, I got them this week.  

Mad Marta Black Calf and Ostrich


----------



## missgiannina

Chins4 said:


> The pace of this thread is just amazing  Lovely new additions ladies
> 
> My latest Fleabay purchase arrived uber-fast - hit BIN yesteday afternoon and they arrived at my door before 10am this morning! Going retro with my new to me Tiger Patent Decolletes  (please excuse my horrible 'always covered by jeans in winter so why bother' legs)!



Lovely!


----------



## missgiannina

Faraasha said:


> Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like...
> 
> Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely :cry as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1339036
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339037




I love them ...i love the color combo!


----------



## missgiannina

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice purchases all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep or not to keep?
> 
> Were listed as "new but worn few times" but they have a few scuffs... weren't expensive... so?



Keep!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Mimosa 120's



 Gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

JRed said:


> I have been trying to get these since November and finally, I got them this week.
> 
> Mad Marta Black Calf and Ostrich



I need these!


----------



## missgiannina

Star86doll said:


> *I totally forget about my love EcoTrash!!! I bought them 2 weeks ago, can't live without them but love my good old CateTrash too! had legging on to cover up my pale legs!! *
> 
> View attachment 1338396
> View attachment 1338397
> View attachment 1338398
> 
> View attachment 1338399
> View attachment 1338400



these are fab ...congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic



they look fierce on you!


----------



## JRed

These are not usually my style but when I saw the men's version at the Sydney boutique, I just had to hunt them down.

Superball Flat


----------



## missgiannina

JRed said:


> These are not usually my style but when I saw the men's version at the Sydney boutique, I just had to hunt them down.
> 
> Superball Flat



 pretty!


----------



## candyapples88

JRed said:


> I have been trying to get these since November and finally, I got them this week.
> 
> Mad Marta Black Calf and Ostrich




Very niiiiice


----------



## aoqtpi

JRed said:


> I have been trying to get these since November and finally, I got them this week.
> 
> Mad Marta Black Calf and Ostrich



I could never pull these off but they are AMAZING! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*JRed*-Awesome new purchases! Mad Martas


----------



## cts900

*JRed*! You are making some bold, fabulous statements with those two beauties! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

The color is lovely on you, *stilly*.  So full of life!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Chins4 said:


> The pace of this thread is just amazing  Lovely new additions ladies
> 
> My latest Fleabay purchase arrived uber-fast - hit BIN yesteday afternoon and they arrived at my door before 10am this morning! Going retro with my new to me Tiger Patent Decolletes  (please excuse my horrible 'always covered by jeans in winter so why bother' legs)!


Congrats! They look beautiful!



Faraasha said:


> Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like...
> 
> Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely ) as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?



Those are beautiful! Congrats. 



Stephanie*** said:


> Nice purchases all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep or not to keep?
> 
> Were listed as "new but worn few times" but they have a few scuffs... weren't expensive... so?


They look great! Keep them! 



stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Mimosa 120's



THat color is gorgeous! Congrats. 



JRed said:


> I have been trying to get these since November and finally, I got them this week.
> 
> Mad Marta Black Calf and Ostrich





JRed said:


> These are not usually my style but when I saw the men's version at the Sydney boutique, I just had to hunt them down.
> 
> Superball Flat



Great new purchases! Love the Mad Martas


----------



## SongbirdDiva

singsongjones said:


> Sorry for the crappy phone pic



Those are gorgeous! I'm getting soo tempted to run out and get the denim ones : It's between that and the black patent next for me


----------



## fumi

JRED- love your new shoes!


----------



## singsongjones

Dessye said:


> OMG!! Those pics are searing my eyes!!!!  Amazingly HOT!!!! Both are so fierce and sexy!!!  I wish I could pull off the Daff or the Lady Daff.. but I'm not proportioned properly


 
Thank you so much...I'm still drooling over your MBBs in your avi  I ended up cancelling my pre-order with Saks because I got weirded out by the quality issues some of the ladies here were experiencing...I've decided to wait until NM gets them next month, but I am soo tempted to buy them now...I'm so afraid I won't get a pair!



cts900 said:


> *singsongjones*: So, so, so, so HAWT!


 
Thank you, lady! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> singsongjones those are fabulous


 
Thank u so much...I love your avi shoes 



missgiannina said:


> they look fierce on you!


 
Thank you so much, Missgiannina!!! I'm loving the white Ladys on you...that is gonna look so fierce with your summer outfits....



SongbirdDiva said:


> Those are gorgeous! I'm getting soo tempted to run out and get the denim ones : It's between that and the black patent next for me


 
Thanks, girl! I love the denim ones too...and you know they have the denim 100s on Barneys.com right now...you should do it!!!! I'll be your CL motivator!!!! LOL....


----------



## singsongjones

Oh, *Stilly*!!!! I love those on you! And I absolutely love the way the red sole looks against the mimosa color...that contrast really makes the shoe stand out for me...stunning!


----------



## singsongjones

JRed said:


> I have been trying to get these since November and finally, I got them this week.
> 
> Mad Marta Black Calf and Ostrich


----------



## michellejy

Oh my gosh... Mad Marta


----------



## Faraasha

Thanks all! 

*Stilly!* Love them!!  They're even nicer than I expected... 

*JRed.*. Very Gorgeous choices!! Congrats!


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on all the new buys


----------



## bling*lover

*Faraasha:* Love your LPS, those colors together look awesome, and they look fab on you.
Hope you can find a way to get the Jade AD's!
*Stephanie:* Gorgeous, I love the black and yellow together, Congrats!
*Stilly:* Congrats they are a great color so bright, actually alot brighter than I thought they were, on the CL website they look alot lighter. Anyway they look fab on you!
*JRed:* Congrats on your mad martas, they are a fab shoe!
*Chins:* An oldie but a goodie, congrats they look lovely on you!


----------



## Faraasha

bling*lover said:


> *Faraasha:* Love your LPS, those colors together look awesome, and they look fab on you.
> Hope you can find a way to get the Jade AD's!




Thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow, I missed getting to this thread for the day and had to go back 8 pages. Please forgive me for not commenting individually, but know that I am oohing and aahing over every new pair. Congratulations!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Awesome purchases JRed


----------



## 9distelle

Faraasha said:


> Since Ive been depressed as I cannot find a way to get the Jade AD in my life  ... I decided to go to Saks today to see if I could maybe find something I might like...
> 
> Well... These helped ease some of the pain (though not completely :cry as I love the jade and yellow combo... And its bright fun color... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1339036
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1339037


Hope you may resolve all those issues about Jade AD!
The LP slingback look great on you!


----------



## Faraasha

9distelle said:


> Hope you may resolve all those issues about Jade AD!
> The LP slingback look great on you!




 Thank you hun!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

OMG !!!
Farasha, i just saw ur LPS ..
They look awesome on you hun. Congrats :*


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG !!!
> Farasha, i just saw ur LPS ..
> They look awesome on you hun. Congrats :*



Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Lady Peeps...
> 
> I wore them to a business conference in Florida this week and got lots of compliments!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

As promised, modeling of the Jade WS Altadama : 
The color is so Rich, versatile with different light sources..















Thanx for letting me share


----------



## MadameElle

Oooohhh, YAY, another look at your jade ADs.  I am starting to want them more and more.


----------



## Tina Fyanicci




----------



## l.a_girl19

*Seductive*-WOW! I am definitely going to get the Jade Watersnake Jennys now!!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you ladies ...
I love the color its so bright, fresh for the summer.
I didn't regret it at all and looking forward for the Grenadine


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ REALLY???  I thought they cancelled the grenadine...I was told everything in that color will be cancelled due to a shortage of materials.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ The jenny is cancelled in grenadine. i thought it was still coming in Alta Dama though.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^Oh ok. That is good to know


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*l.a_girl19 *: In the AD you mean?
I've never been told yet that they have cancelled the Grenadine WS AD yet at least in Europe !
I have to double check !!
Thanx for the intel ...


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you ladies ...
> I love the color its so bright, fresh for the summer.
> I didn't regret it at all and looking forward for the *Grenadine*



Me too.  I'm hoping that it should be coming out very soon.  We've been waiting a loooooong time:tumbleweed:.


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *l.a_girl19 *: In the AD you mean?
> I've never been told yet that they have cancelled the Grenadine WS AD yet at least in Europe !
> I have to double check !!
> Thanx for the intel ...



It was discussed that the *JADE* *Watersnake  Jenny* has been cancelled _worldwide_ due to shortage of the material.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

MadameElle said:


> Me too.  I'm hoping that it should be coming out very soon.  We've been waiting a loooooong time:tumbleweed:.



Seems that we share the same taste and hunting comfy styles, aren't we


----------



## l.a_girl19

^I thought it was for everything grenadine. But if you haven't heard it in Europe...perhaps they haven't cancelled it there  YAY!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

Akalyah said:


> My latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1318112
> View attachment 1318113
> 
> 
> They finally arrived today!!
> I love them and they are so comfy!!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Elle*-I am confused now lol I spoke with Horatio 2 days ago and they are still receiving it.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*l.a_girl19 *: I think since you are already on the waiting list, it is better to wait until they call you and not to confuse yourself.


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Seems that we share the same taste and hunting comfy styles, aren't we



 




l.a_girl19 said:


> *Elle*-I am confused now lol I spoke with Horatio 2 days ago and they are still receiving it.



Horatio is still getting the *JADE WS JENNY*?  That's good news to those of you who are waiting for it then.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^I think so. I am on the waitlist for it. I spoke to them 2 days ago and its still on


----------



## l.a_girl19

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *l.a_girl19 *: I think since you are already on the waiting list, it is better to wait until they call you and not to confuse yourself.


 
Yup I lovvvee your ADs. I guess we are like shoe cousins...I have the Powder Pink Watersnake ADs


----------



## MadameElle

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^I think so. I am on the waitlist for it. I spoke to them 2 days ago and its still on



I am so sorry *la girl*...I just went back to read the posts.  I got confused with all the different colors and styles.  The grendaine jenny, jade bianca, and jade daffodile were the ones that were cancelled.


----------



## MadameElle

MadameElle said:


> It was discussed that the *JADE* *Watersnake  Jenny* has been cancelled _worldwide_ due to shortage of the material.



Just correcting my mistake....the *GRENADINE Watersnake Jenny* is one of the cancellations due to worldwide shortage of the material.  Sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yup I lovvvee your ADs. I guess we are like shoe cousins...I have the Powder Pink Watersnake ADs



Yes we are 
I was to get the Grenadine WS Jenny, but i wasn't truly convinced by them 
as the 150 is a bit hard to walk in for long time. Now, Jenny is cancelled 
Thanx God


----------



## MadameElle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ The jenny is cancelled in grenadine. i thought it was still coming in Alta Dama though.



I'm really hoping that the grenadine AD is not cancelled.

Did you get the pic you requested from Robertson for the purple eel yolanda?


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on you *Jade* WS AD's *Seductive*, the color of them is so amazing and they look fab on you! I'm finding that there aren't many styles in the *Jade* that I don't like, they are all awesome!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*bling*lover*: Thank you so much. Yes you are defiantly right. The Jade WS is Gorgeous regardless of the style.

*MadameElle:* I hope so, i guess they will appear late on March..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MadameElle said:


> I'm really hoping that the grenadine AD is not cancelled.
> 
> Did you get the pic you requested from Robertson for the purple eel yolanda?


 
Nope! LOL ... I emailed them but never felt the need to f/u. I got the batik python HPs instead


----------



## MadameElle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Nope! LOL ... I emailed them but never felt the need to f/u. I got the batik python HPs instead




Shoe twin.  Congrats and will you pleeeaaase post pics?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

excuse the mess in my apartment lol.  I got these Derobas from Bergdorf on Friday and wanted to share  They are so light and comfy!! I sized 1 whole size up in this color compared to the same exact style in the denim.  weird!


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As promised, modeling of the Jade WS Altadama :
> The color is so Rich, versatile with different light sources..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for letting me share




Ive said it before and I'll say it again!... Mabroook hunny!!! They're beautiful!!


----------



## aoqtpi

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As promised, modeling of the Jade WS Altadama :
> The color is so Rich, versatile with different light sources..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for letting me share



I love these! I love coloured WS so much more than the natural colour!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> excuse the mess in my apartment lol.  I  got these Derobas from Bergdorf on Friday and wanted to share  They  are so light and comfy!! I sized 1 whole size up in this color compared  to the same exact style in the denim.  weird!



Ooohh, these are so fun! That is weird about the sizing though...


----------



## shy-da

Congrats on the Jade WS Altadama! It's so beautiful!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As promised, modeling of the Jade WS Altadama :
> The color is so Rich, versatile with different light sources..
> Thanx for letting me share



Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> excuse the mess in my apartment lol.  I got these Derobas from Bergdorf on Friday and wanted to share  They are so light and comfy!! I sized 1 whole size up in this color compared to the same exact style in the denim.  weird!



Wow! Another style that I saw on the shelf and thought, wtf... And then now I see this gorgeous modeling shot, and I'm like, wtf.. Why aren't these in my shoe cabinet! 

Congrats, *L*. These definitely make an amazing replacement for the Praias!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks J! i'm still sad about the Praias though.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Nerdy*-sooo prettyWedges are so great for so many reasons, especially their comfort! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

*^SeDuCTive^*: Even more amazing modeled by you! WOW! 

*Nerdy*: I love them!  I am a sucker for an espadrille and those are darling.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *candyapples, Stephanie, jeshika, aoqtpi, l.a_girl, missg, cts900, city, singsongjones, Faraasha, Batty, Tina, bling, MadameElle*!!! 

*JRed* - Love the Mad Martas!!! How about some modeling pics???

*Seductive* - The Jades are gorgeous on you!!! Beautiful!!!

*Nerdy* - Those wedges look so hot on you!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ok here goes a few pictures. Im sorry it took me soooooooo long, many surprises and need for changes. 
Black MBB's
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74235
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74236
BATik Lady Peeps
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74238
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74239
Im attempting to add more


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> thanks J! i'm still sad about the Praias though.



I saw a pair pop up on Barneys.com this morning in a 36 so I know they're still out there floating around... My eyes are peeled!!! :ninja:


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74241
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74242
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74240
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74245


----------



## crystalhowlett

And a few more modeling pictures.
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74247
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74248
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74249

I love my new babies!! I want a few more for the season but may have to hold off since I found out I was pregnant Wednesday.


----------



## Cityfashionista

JESUS Crystal!  You look amazing!   Congrats! I love Batiks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thanks!!! CF!! did yours shoes ever make it in?


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Seductive*, *Nerdy*, and *Crystal*!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74250
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74251
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74252
quick cheap ebay pick up, dont know if I want to keep them this way or DIY ??


----------



## ochie

congrats!* crystal* they are both stunning on you! and your pregnant?!!  Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

crystalhowlett said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74250
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74251
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74252
> quick cheap ebay pick up, dont know if I want to keep them this way or DIY ??



Personally, I like them the way they are. If you're undecided, I'd keep them like this for now, then DIY if you still want to in the future. You can always DIY, but you can't go back, KWIM?


----------



## crystalhowlett

sneezing like crazy!! Thank you Ochie! I was in a state of shock for 3 days, better today. See OB Tomorrow, kinda nervous still but Im just praying everything is ok! First timer eek!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Ya They kinda have a bit of personality, dont they and in great condition. Thanks for the advise! 



aoqtpi said:


> Personally, I like them the way they are. If you're undecided, I'd keep them like this for now, then DIY if you still want to in the future. You can always DIY, but you can't go back, KWIM?


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Crystal*- I really really love them. Original! Congrats!


----------



## GCGDanielle

crystalhowlett said:


> And a few more modeling pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74247
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74248
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74249
> 
> I love my new babies!! I want a few more for the season but may have to hold off since I found out I was pregnant Wednesday.



Love the LP Batiks, shoe cousin!  Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## singsongjones

crystalhowlett said:


> And a few more modeling pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74247
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74248
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74249
> 
> I love my new babies!! I want a few more for the season but may have to hold off since I found out I was pregnant Wednesday.


 
*Crystal*, all of these beautiful shoes!!! Just drop-dead gorgeous!!! Those Batiks are killing me softly...and many, many congratulations on your big announcement


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Crystal*-OMG YOUR MBBs look amazing on you!!!! 


CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY!!! YAYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## cts900

Wowza, *crystal*! Huge congratulations all the way around, _mama_!  How exciting.  I am sure all will go very well at the OB tomorrow.  I love your haul.  I think the flats are adorable as is.  I have always liked those very much.  Your legs look phenomenal, BTW.


----------



## clothingguru

*crystal:* Congrats on the Batiks and the MBB's we are 2 time shoe twins!  And BIG CONGRATS to the news about the baby!  

*Jred:* CONGRATS on the MAD's! I love them so much!MOD PICS! and the rollerballs! 

*seductive:* The Jade AD's are magnificent on you!

*nerdy:* Love the Deroba's! I want this style as well! 

*stephanie:* Both are very cute! Congrats! 

*stilly:* Love the yellow piggies! 

*chins:* They look amazing on you girl!!!! Congrats! 

*faraasha:* Congrats on the slings! They are cute! Sorry to hear about the problems getting your Ad's


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank You all for your warm and loving compliments on my new purchases and my little pea!!:buttercup:. It really makes me feel good!!! to LaGirl, GCGDanielle, SSJ, CTS900 and CG!!.( hormones had me crying for days) enough of me.

I love everyones new additions as well. I need those WS jade Atl'D and Praia's(sp??)!!! its a hard one I may take the pluge tomorrow! if I cant find a pair in my size! omg and lucifer denim spike heels  
Is every season like this?? 

Karwood those python Daffodile's are TDF i really really like them thinking I want those too,
 too many too many!


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Nope! LOL ... I emailed them but never felt the need to f/u. I got the batik python HPs instead



yay!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

crystalhowlett said:


> And a few more modeling pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74247
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74248
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74249
> 
> I love my new babies!! I want a few more for the season but may have to hold off since I found out I was pregnant Wednesday.



Wow I missed your MBBs!  You look amazing!  

& congrats on the baby news!  

My package from JJR will not arrive for a little over a week from now. I'm waiting for my Lady Clou to be shipped with them.


----------



## MadameElle

Congratulations on being pregnant as well your MBB and LP batiks.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Crystal*- I missed your LP Batiks too...TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

crystalhowlett said:


> And a few more modeling pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74247
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74248
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74249
> 
> I love my new babies!! I want a few more for the season but may have to hold off since I found out I was pregnant Wednesday.



congrats on your new purchases they are fabulous....Super congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## 9distelle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As promised, modeling of the Jade WS Altadama :
> The color is so Rich, versatile with different light sources..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for letting me share


Congrats!!!


----------



## Pfnille

Black jazz Decollete - I am in love.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ Me 2. The Decolletes are a must have!! Congrats


----------



## bocaLVlover

My new babies!!


----------



## Jönathan

*boca,* those are really cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## missgiannina

Pfnille said:


> Black jazz Decollete - I am in love.



I love these!


----------



## missgiannina

bocaLVlover said:


> View attachment 1341604
> 
> 
> My new babies!!



these look fierce!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*l.a_girl*, those babies looks so classy! 
*bocaLVlover*, the wedges are TDF! How cute!


----------



## Akalyah

Congrats on all the new shoes!!! TDF!!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!  















I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes. When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine. 

The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear your experiences with them and how you made them work!

They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:

Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!


----------



## Perfect Day

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> As promised, modeling of the Jade WS Altadama :
> The color is so Rich, versatile with different light sources..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for letting me share



100% pure gorgeous!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Capt_Longshanks said:


> So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes. When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine.
> 
> The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear your experiences with them and how you made them work!
> 
> They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:
> 
> Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!


 
They are beautiful! Congrats! Maybe you can try insoles just in the front of the shoes? I heard it helps if your shoes are a little big. Its kind of dangerous to have heel slippage...I had 2 pairs that were half a size too big for me and when I wore them my heels would slip out often...not fun. 

Thank you for the compliment on my Pigalles!


----------



## inspiredgem

So many gorgeous shoes!

I've been so bad about posting photos so some of these are from December. 

Black Suede Bibi's and Leopard Pony Pigalles - sale purchases from NM and Shoe In


----------



## inspiredgem

These are the latest additions.
Cramberry Lady Lynch - eBay find
Black Nappa MBB - Saks


----------



## imskyhigh

love your new additions, especially those leopard pigalles! argh.. i die.
also, your j brands (i think, right?!) look SO good with the MBBs!


----------



## singsongjones

^^ *Capt*., I love your avi pic


----------



## singsongjones

So many great new additions!! Congrats to *Pfnille, Boca, Capt., and Inspiredgem*!!!


----------



## jeshika

*inspired*, what a HAUL!  i love love love the cramberry lady lynches! i want a pair so bad!!!!!!!! and the MBBs look great on you too!!!


----------



## missgiannina

inspiredgem said:


> These are the latest additions.
> Cramberry Lady Lynch - eBay find
> Black Nappa MBB - Saks



love the bibis and mbbs!


----------



## FlipDiver

Pfnille said:


> Black jazz Decollete - I am in love.



Shoe twins!


----------



## missgiannina

Capt_Longshanks said:


> So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes. When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine.
> 
> The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear your experiences with them and how you made them work!
> 
> They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:
> 
> Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!



these are gorgeous!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats everyone on your amazing reveals! so many new additions so fast really hard to keep up with this thread I think its the fastest thread ever


----------



## Cityfashionista

Pfnille said:


> Black jazz Decollete - I am in love.





bocaLVlover said:


> View attachment 1341604
> 
> 
> My new babies!!





Capt_Longshanks said:


> So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes. When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine.
> 
> The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear your experiences with them and how you made them work!
> 
> They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:
> 
> Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!





inspiredgem said:


> So many gorgeous shoes!
> 
> I've been so bad about posting photos so some of these are from December.
> 
> Black Suede Bibi's and Leopard Pony Pigalles - sale purchases from NM and Shoe In





inspiredgem said:


> These are the latest additions.
> Cramberry Lady Lynch - eBay find
> Black Nappa MBB - Saks



Fabulous buys ladies! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*inspiredgem*-wow! I love them all. Those Leopard Pigalle flats are TDF! MBBs of coarse are amazing. I wanted those cranberry wedges because I love the height..140mm right? Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*inspired jem: *What a haul!!! Congrats on all the GORGEOUS beauties! 

*capt:*Love the suede banana's! 

*pf:* Congrats! They are the perfect classic pair! 

*bocal*: Congrats! Ive never seen these on before!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies! hope you are all well!  Haven't been around for ages, and don't even know where to begin, except to congratulations to everybody for their new purchases... I have been traveling lately, but thought to share a few goodies...

A group shot:







Nude Patent VP: 1/2 size down from my TTS. I've been looking for those FOREVER... And finally, right before spring comes, I found them! 






Nude Patent New Simple: 1 size down from my TTS. Worn those out to dinner with hubby last Friday... And ouch... Hurt a lot. I guess I need to practice more! 






Red/ black water eel Altadama: TTS, but need heel grip. Thanks to a sweet tPF'er!  Crazy but I actually don't have a pair of red shoes but those are perfect! 







Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ Congrats!! Lovely nudes and those ADs are so pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

Pfnille said:


> Black jazz Decollete - I am in love.



Oooh, pretty! Do they have a purple tint to them? Or is it just my monitor?



bocaLVlover said:


> View attachment 1341604
> 
> 
> My new babies!!



Cute!



Capt_Longshanks said:


> So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!
> 
> I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping  out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I  had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes.  When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I  just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine.
> 
> The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've  never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I  groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't  very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear  your experiences with them and how you made them work!
> 
> They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second  time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first  time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:
> 
> Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!



Oooh, I love the nude suede! Very nice!



inspiredgem said:


> So many gorgeous shoes!
> 
> I've been so bad about posting photos so some of these are from December.
> 
> Black Suede Bibi's and Leopard Pony Pigalles - sale purchases from NM and Shoe In





inspiredgem said:


> These are the latest additions.
> Cramberry Lady Lynch - eBay find
> Black Nappa MBB - Saks



Love your new additions! Bibis and MBBs are my favourites!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

OOH my GOOOd you snatched these?!??!?! I was lusting over these for a month on mytheresa.com until they were all sold out...I need to find them they are TDF!



Capt_Longshanks said:


> So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes. When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine.
> 
> The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear your experiences with them and how you made them work!
> 
> They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:
> 
> Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!


----------



## missgiannina

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies! hope you are all well!  Haven't been around for ages, and don't even know where to begin, except to congratulations to everybody for their new purchases... I have been traveling lately, but thought to share a few goodies...
> 
> A group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent VP: 1/2 size down from my TTS. I've been looking for those FOREVER... And finally, right before spring comes, I found them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent New Simple: 1 size down from my TTS. Worn those out to dinner with hubby last Friday... And ouch... Hurt a lot. I guess I need to practice more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/ black water eel Altadama: TTS, but need heel grip. Thanks to a sweet tPF'er!  Crazy but I actually don't have a pair of red shoes but those are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!


they are gorg!


----------



## mira_uk

*Xiaoxiao* what gorgeous purchases!
The Nude Simples are making me rethink nudes ^^


----------



## stilly

Capt_Longshanks said:


> So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes. When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine.
> 
> The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear your experiences with them and how you made them work!
> 
> They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:
> 
> Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!


 

I Love these!!! They're gorgeous!!! 
I love Bananas but in suede they're totally over the top!!!


----------



## stilly

inspiredgem said:


> So many gorgeous shoes!
> 
> I've been so bad about posting photos so some of these are from December.
> 
> Black Suede Bibi's and Leopard Pony Pigalles - sale purchases from NM and Shoe In


 

*Inspired *- They all look beautiful on you!!!
The Bibis are my fav!!!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful new purchases ladies!


----------



## inspiredgem

Thank you all for the sweet comments!

xiaoxiao - I love both the nudes and the eel Altadamas are gorgeous!


----------



## hazeltt

Here are two pairs I got recently that I never had a chance to post:






And these finally arrived after much unwanted drama


----------



## l.a_girl19

CONGRATS!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the new lovely CLs ladies!!!!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*inspiredgem*, OMG, the Lady Lynch is TDF!  Looove the color!

*xiaoxiao*, whoa, what a haul! Glad you've found the nude VPs you were looking for! 

*hazeltt*, congrats! The MBBs look awesome!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

l.a_girl19 said:


> They are beautiful! Congrats! Maybe you can try insoles just in the front of the shoes? I heard it helps if your shoes are a little big. Its kind of dangerous to have heel slippage...I had 2 pairs that were half a size too big for me and when I wore them my heels would slip out often...not fun.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on my Pigalles!


No worries, love. They're gorgeous! 

Yes, I put Foot Petalz on the Bananas and those really help with the heel grip! I imagine I might have to add more insoles once the shoes are broken in... the front sounds like the perfect place to put them. Thank you for the suggestion!



singsongjones said:


> ^^ *Capt*., I love your avi pic


Aww, thank you!  That's me and DBF. Took a while to get the pose right, but he was surprisingly very sweet and patient throughout the whole ordeal 



ShoesOnMyMind said:


> OOH my GOOOd you snatched these?!??!?! I was lusting over these for a month on mytheresa.com until they were all sold out...I need to find them they are TDF!


That sucked--so sorry they sold out before you could get to them  These were the last pair as well... The shoe gods must had taken pity on me that day. Hope you'll be able to find them again!



stilly said:


> I Love these!!! They're gorgeous!!!
> I love Bananas but in suede they're totally over the top!!!


Thank you! They're so pretty it's crazy--I had never in my life decided so fast on something! 



missgiannina said:


> these are gorgeous!





Cityfashionista said:


> Fabulous buys ladies! Congrats!





clothingguru said:


> *capt:*Love the suede banana's!





aoqtpi said:


> Oooh, I love the nude suede! Very nice!


Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## Dessye

OMG - I`m gone to 2 days and so many new and amazing purchases!  Congrats everyone! 

*Crystal* - a million congrats on the upcoming baby!


----------



## 9distelle

Capt_Longshanks said:


> So last Friday I went to pick up my first ever pair of CLs... the *Banana 140 suede*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could've gone down half a size because my feet kept slipping out when I tried them on... but the store only got this pair left and I had been dying to get my hands on a perfect pair of nude-colored suedes. When I saw the pair on display I knew my search was over and that I just had to have them! I used Foot Petals and now they fit fine.
> 
> The arch support felt surprisingly good for something so high (I've never worn anything over 4 inches), but the toebox felt so cramped I groaned everytime I had to put them on/off! I noticed Bananas aren't very popular in the CL forum... Anyone else has them? I'd love to hear your experiences with them and how you made them work!
> 
> They haven't been broken in; have only been worn twice but the second time was admittedly more comfortable! I couldn't last an hour the first time and stumbled in them not once, not twice, but three times ush:
> 
> Oh gosh, I didn't realize I was rambling  Anyway, I think I'm hooked!


They are fabulous, congrats!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies! hope you are all well!  Haven't been around for ages, and don't even know where to begin, except to congratulations to everybody for their new purchases... I have been traveling lately, but thought to share a few goodies...
> 
> A group shot:
> 
> Nude Patent VP: 1/2 size down from my TTS. I've been looking for those FOREVER... And finally, right before spring comes, I found them!
> 
> Nude Patent New Simple: 1 size down from my TTS. Worn those out to dinner with hubby last Friday... And ouch... Hurt a lot. I guess I need to practice more!
> 
> Red/ black water eel Altadama: TTS, but need heel grip. Thanks to a sweet tPF'er!  Crazy but I actually don't have a pair of red shoes but those are perfect!
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!



*xiaoxiao, I love ALL of them! Congrats!!*




hazeltt said:


> Here are two pairs I got recently that I never had a chance to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these finally arrived after much unwanted drama



*hazeltt*, pigalles and MBB's  are the pigalles 120 or 100?
I love how TPF is represented in the background


----------



## singsongjones

*Hazeltt*, two great pairs..Congrats!!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

jönathan;18192141 said:
			
		

> *boca,* those are really cute!! Congrats!! :d


 
thanks sweetie! :d


----------



## bocaLVlover

missgiannina said:


> these look fierce!


 
THANKS! Love stading 6 1/4" taller! LOL LOL


----------



## bocaLVlover

Capt_Longshanks said:


> *l.a_girl*, those babies looks so classy!
> *bocaLVlover*, the wedges are TDF! How cute!


 

I saw these......and fell in love.. Had to have them!


----------



## bocaLVlover

singsongjones said:


> So many great new additions!! Congrats to *Pfnille, Boca, Capt., and Inspiredgem*!!!


 
THANKS SWEETIE!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

clothingguru said:


> *inspired jem: *What a haul!!! Congrats on all the GORGEOUS beauties!
> 
> *capt:*Love the suede banana's!
> 
> *pf:* Congrats! They are the perfect classic pair!
> 
> *bocal*: Congrats! Ive never seen these on before!!!


 
THANKS! Love the ones that you are wearing in your pic (the pink ones)! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Akalyah

Very Nice purchases!


----------



## Faraasha

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

*Dessye, icecreamom, karwood, Bag-terfly, candyapples88, Cityfashionista, aoqtpi and Star86doll* for all your lovely compliments

Wow ive been away for the weekend and so many amazing new shoes on here! Congrats to you all


----------



## sflores719

Dessye said:


> *sflores*: Congrats to my shoe twin!!!
> 
> *Jenay*: Yay, your Paniers are here! Waiting for mod pics


 
I'm a little late, but thank you!! I love them!!


----------



## sflores719

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats on your Lucifer Bows ..STUNNING!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much *missgianina, star86, candy, singsong, surly, cts900, kvjohns, bling, adctd, ciyfashionista, dezynr, michellejy, CG, chins, stephanie, crystal and Adeline  * for all the lovely compliments!

*star86,* your Ecos look fab on you!
*singsong,* your studded pigalles are looking fierce on you.
*seductive,* the color is truly gorgeous! Congrats!
*chins,* Purrr-fection!
*faraassha*, I think your jade/yelllow LPS are fantastic! 
*stephanie,* definitely keepers! They look beautiful on you!
*stilly,* Absolutely stunning! I really think Pigalles were made for you!
*JRed* those MM are FIERCE!!!
*nerdy,* cute wedges! Perfect for the spring and summer!
*crystal,* Much congratulations on your pregnancy!!! Your MBB and LP python batik both look very amazing you!
*Pfn,* classic, stylish and sexy! Congrats!
*boca,* very cute!
*Capt,* congrats on your first pair of CLs! They are fabulous and hopefully some paddings will do the trick!
*inspired,* love all your new additions!!! I can't believe you were able to find a pair of  the black suede Bibi on sale! That is truly miracle! 
*Xiaoxiao*, beautiful purchases!
*hazeltt,* congrats on your newest pairs! Both are fab!


----------



## Faraasha

*karwood*


----------



## clothingguru

*Hazel: *Congrats on 2 amazing pairs!!!!! 

*xiao: *WHAT a haul girl! Love the nudes!!! And the eel!


----------



## chacci1

Ok Ladies.  I think I figured out how to upload photos!  Here are just a few of my most recent purchases.   I have many more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph.   Nonetheless..here they are!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ OH BOY! Shoe porn! Love ALL of them! Literally! The Peacock Mbp satin look amazing on you! Congrats! Cant wait to see the rest!


----------



## chacci1

clothingguru said:


> ^ OH BOY! Shoe porn! Love ALL of them! Literally! The Peacock Mbp satin look amazing on you! Congrats! Cant wait to see the rest!



OMG!!  Clothing Guru...I just checked out your slide show.....I'm in love with so many of them!!!  Some we share, several we do not.  Oh how did I miss out on some of those beauties??


----------



## cts900

*chacci*: I love every pair! 

*hazeltt*: Gorgeous choices!


----------



## clothingguru

chacci1 said:


> OMG!!  Clothing Guru...I just checked out your slide show.....I'm in love with so many of them!!!  Some we share, several we do not.  Oh how did I miss out on some of those beauties??



Thank you so much Chacci!!! Yes i too have missed out on some of the older style that the girls her had when i first joined...but you never know what can come your way along the years!  We've has MANY UGHS found her on TPF  Welcome to the addiction...whether it be new or old! And i know we will see MANY more purchases from you! Post them all !


----------



## missgiannina

chacci1 said:


> Ok Ladies.  I think I figured out how to upload photos!  Here are just a few of my most recent purchases.   I have many more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph.   Nonetheless..here they are!!



love every pair.!


----------



## hazeltt

Thank you *l.a_girl19, Capt_Longshanks* (I love your suede bananas!), *CelticLuv*, *singsongjones, karwood, clothingguru*, and *cts900*!

CelticLuv  They are 120s. I love higher heel heights so I went with the 120s instead =) :tpfrox:


----------



## hazeltt

*inspiredgem*  leopard!! 

*xiaoxiao*  I love all the pairs you picked out!

*chacci1*  Amazing new purchases! The MBPs!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies! hope you are all well!  Haven't been around for ages, and don't even know where to begin, except to congratulations to everybody for their new purchases... I have been traveling lately, but thought to share a few goodies...
> 
> A group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent VP: 1/2 size down from my TTS. I've been looking for those FOREVER... And finally, right before spring comes, I found them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent New Simple: 1 size down from my TTS. Worn those out to dinner with hubby last Friday... And ouch... Hurt a lot. I guess I need to practice more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/ black water eel Altadama: TTS, but need heel grip. Thanks to a sweet tPF'er!  Crazy but I actually don't have a pair of red shoes but those are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!



Wow, love the nudes and eel! Such a variance in sizing too! Now I'm worried about my VPs, which I ordered TTS.



hazeltt said:


> Here are two pairs I got recently that I never had a chance to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these finally arrived after much unwanted drama



Yay, they finally made it! MBB twins! (Along with like 90% of the forum, it seems ) I love the black patent!



chacci1 said:


> Ok Ladies.  I think I figured out how to upload  photos!  Here are just a few of my most recent purchases.   I have many  more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph  all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph.    Nonetheless..here they are!!



Wow, what great choices! Congrats!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

chacci1-gorg! Love them! Here's  my newest addition: Bibi coffee-TTS!


----------



## inspiredgem

hazeltt - gorgeous!  
chacci1 - i really love the boulimas!
mrsteach - your bibis are lovely!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Capt_Longshanks & karwood*!!!

*hazeltt* - Two of my personal favs!!! Love'em!!! How about some modeling pics???

*Mrs Teacher* - Gorgeous Coffee Bibis!!!

*chacci1* - Great Pics!!! They all look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## jeshika

chacci1 said:


> Ok Ladies.  I think I figured out how to upload photos!  Here are just a few of my most recent purchases.   I have many more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph.   Nonetheless..here they are!!



OMG! White Fruittis!!!!!!    Congrats on your beauties! Each pair is glorious! MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*mrs.teacher:* LOVE THEM!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Ok Ladies. I think I figured out how to upload photos! Here are just a few of my most recent purchases. I have many more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph. Nonetheless..here they are!!


 
Holy crap!   All those at the same time 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## cts900

*MrsTeacher*! Gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> chacci1-gorg! Love them! Here's  my newest addition: Bibi coffee-TTS!



Bibis


----------



## BattyBugs

Such lovely additions, ladies. I am really enjoying each one. Congratulations!


----------



## peppamint

*Chacci*--love your haul (and your username)! Plus, MBBs=


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

love your shoes *Chacci*!!! those fruttis are  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Redenkeew

Here is my new Pik Boat. Tried on the Rollerboy but it was too much for me.


----------



## candyapples88

Redenkeew said:


> Here is my new Pik Boat. Tried on the Rollerboy but it was too much for me.



Yea I like the Pik Boat.

Congrats everyone on the new additions!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ OOOH i LOVE the pik boat!! Congrats!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Nice RED!!! I love both on you!


----------



## Faraasha

:ninja:


----------



## 9distelle

chacci1 said:


> Ok Ladies.  I think I figured out how to upload photos!  Here are just a few of my most recent purchases.   I have many more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph.   Nonetheless..here they are!!


Congrats!!!
Shoe twins on MBP Peacock!


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies, beautiful new purchases! Here's my contribution before I head over to update the reference thread.

Black Flannel Loubout
Roan
1/2 to 1 full size up from TTS (shown here in 37.5)
$995 retail (got on sale for $497)












Framboise Suede MBB
BG.com
TTS (shown here in 36.5)
$1195 retail


----------



## inspiredgem

Redenkeew - I love the Pik Boat - they look super comfy too!
Farassha - I can't wait to see what's in those boxes!
Mishybelle - the both look fantastic but those Framboise MBB's are gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Stunning purchases everyone!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

chacci1 said:


> Ok Ladies.  I think I figured out how to upload photos!  Here are just a few of my most recent purchases.   I have many more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph.   Nonetheless..here they are!!



*OMG Chacci, I LOVE all of them!! Where did you find those gorgeous peacock MBP's and where they TTS?*



MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> chacci1-gorg! Love them! Here's  my newest addition: Bibi coffee-TTS!


 
GORGEOUS, I love that color!




Redenkeew said:


> Here is my new Pik Boat. Tried on the Rollerboy but it was too much for me.



*the Pik Boat is really nice! Congrats!!!*


----------



## CelticLuv

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, beautiful new purchases! Here's my contribution before I head over to update the reference thread.
> 
> Black Flannel Loubout
> Roan
> 1/2 to 1 full size up from TTS (shown here in 37.5)
> $995 retail (got on sale for $497)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framboise Suede MBB
> BG.com
> TTS (shown here in 36.5)
> $1195 retail



*Mishy, BEAUTIFUL, the Loubouts are so much prettier when modeled!! The Framboise is such an incredible color!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mishy!!! Those are TDF!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Congrats to all on your new purchases!  Sorry for the blanket congrats but been soooo busy.  I'm hoping to update and post my reveal later today.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Congrats to everyone! Mishy, those *booties *are gorgeous!


----------



## Akalyah

Faraasha said:


> :ninja:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1343026


 

3 Boxes Faraasha...


----------



## Akalyah

Very Nice Mishybelle... love the booties!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chacci- *wow gorgeous! all of them! congrats! 

*MrsT- *Love the bibis congrats! 

*Red- *love the Pik Boat! 

*Faraasha- *open...open...open!!!!

*mishy- *wow they are both so fab!


----------



## flowergirly

Cramberry .... I just like saying that.


Cramberry
Cramberry
_Cramberry_!


----------



## carlinha

congratulations on all the fabulous purchases ladies!!!



i'm so far behind so i apologize if i am not naming everyone individually


----------



## kett

Mishy they are both TDF! I absolutely love the Loubouts.


----------



## aoqtpi

Redenkeew said:


> Here is my new Pik Boat. Tried on the Rollerboy but it was too much for me.



V. fierce! Great choice!



mishybelle said:


> Ladies, beautiful new purchases! Here's my  contribution before I head over to update the reference thread.
> 
> Black Flannel Loubout
> Roan
> 1/2 to 1 full size up from TTS (shown here in 37.5)
> $995 retail (got on sale for $497)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framboise Suede MBB
> BG.com
> TTS (shown here in 36.5)
> $1195 retail



I normally hate boots/booties with a peeptoe, but those Loubouts are starting to sway me! The style still isn't for me, but that's a great shoe! And I  MBBs! That colour looks fantastic on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*Mishy:* Both pairs are gorgeous hun!!!! Congrats on them! The fram is exquisite!!!!!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Call it seduced by TPF - I saw many of you ladies fawning over these and I always seem to jump on the bandwagon late (jade altadamas), so when I found these, I went after them. They fit great and are TTS, but.........

Don't get me wrong, they are exquisite and so Louboutin - but I think I am suffering from a case of Miss Clichy envy. I never got a shot at those. I'm torn about keeping these, but I have a few days to decide.


*Always looking for..................*

*Alti - anything other than black nappa 39.5*
*Miss Clichy - 39.5*
*Clichy black patent 140mm - 39.5*
**


----------



## sofaa

finally arrived!!! 

for those of you curious about the pigalle platos 140... mine finally arrived! ordered from NM.

excuse the stretched out left sole (my left foot is a bit bigger)


----------



## cl-pig

first time i'm seeing  a 140 plato. nice set sofaa!. well taken photos!


----------



## Dessye

Just picked up my LP batiks!!  plus got myself another little somethin' somethin'. . Pics tonight!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*seattle- *can we see some modeling pics? 

*sofaa- *they are gorgeous! 

*dessye- *yay shoe twin congrats! I can't wait to see both of your goodies!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Can't wait to see, *Dessye*! Those look unbelievable sexy on!

*soofa*, what a stunning pair you got! You know we wanna see modeling pics ;P

*seattlegirl*, put them on baby and take pics!!

*mishebelly*, damn I am drooling all over my keyboard! 

*chacci*, your shoes made me speechless!! STUNNING!! 






I'm keeping them. just a better pic for your eyes ladies!


----------



## aoqtpi

sofaa said:


> finally arrived!!!
> 
> for those of you curious about the pigalle platos 140... mine finally arrived! ordered from NM.
> 
> excuse the stretched out left sole (my left foot is a bit bigger)



I love how shiny they are!



Dessye said:


> Just picked up my LP batiks!!  plus got myself another little somethin' somethin'. . Pics tonight!!



Can't wait to see!



Stephanie*** said:


> I'm keeping them. just a better pic for your eyes ladies!



Very nice! 

I just picked up my Marpoils. I'm still finding it kinda weird that they're pre-owned, since I don't really like feet (but love shoes, go figure )

The vamp kinda hurts though  Oh well, for $200 I'll live with it


----------



## missgiannina

mishybelle said:


> Ladies, beautiful new purchases! Here's my contribution before I head over to update the reference thread.
> 
> Black Flannel Loubout
> Roan
> 1/2 to 1 full size up from TTS (shown here in 37.5)
> $995 retail (got on sale for $497)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framboise Suede MBB
> BG.com
> TTS (shown here in 36.5)
> $1195 retail



great pairs i love the loubout


----------



## missgiannina

seattlegirl1880 said:


> Call it seduced by TPF - I saw many of you ladies fawning over these and I always seem to jump on the bandwagon late (jade altadamas), so when I found these, I went after them. They fit great and are TTS, but.........
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are exquisite and so Louboutin - but I think I am suffering from a case of Miss Clichy envy. I never got a shot at those. I'm torn about keeping these, but I have a few days to decide.
> 
> 
> *Always looking for..................*
> 
> *Alti - anything other than black nappa 39.5*
> *Miss Clichy - 39.5*
> *Clichy black patent 140mm - 39.5*
> **





I love these you should keep!


----------



## missgiannina

sofaa said:


> finally arrived!!!
> 
> for those of you curious about the pigalle platos 140... mine finally arrived! ordered from NM.
> 
> excuse the stretched out left sole (my left foot is a bit bigger)



sexy!


----------



## missgiannina

aoqtpi said:


> I love how shiny they are!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I just picked up my Marpoils. I'm still finding it kinda weird that they're pre-owned, since I don't really like feet (but love shoes, go figure )
> 
> The vamp kinda hurts though  Oh well, for $200 I'll live with it



what a great find!


----------



## missgiannina

Redenkeew said:


> Here is my new Pik Boat. Tried on the Rollerboy but it was too much for me.



i like the pik boat but i love the rollerboy on you!


----------



## Pfnille

*clothingguru, karwood, aoqtpi, FlipDiver, Cityfashionista*: Yay, thank you  

All of you - STUNNING new additions! I love stalking your newest pairs on purseforum! 


*sofaa*: OH... MY... GODDESS!!  I think I just drooled...


----------



## Cityfashionista

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies! hope you are all well!  Haven't been around for ages, and don't even know where to begin, except to congratulations to everybody for their new purchases... I have been traveling lately, but thought to share a few goodies...
> 
> A group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent VP: 1/2 size down from my TTS. I've been looking for those FOREVER... And finally, right before spring comes, I found them!
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Patent New Simple: 1 size down from my TTS. Worn those out to dinner with hubby last Friday... And ouch... Hurt a lot. I guess I need to practice more!
> 
> 
> 
> Red/ black water eel Altadama: TTS, but need heel grip. Thanks to a sweet tPF'er!  Crazy but I actually don't have a pair of red shoes but those are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!





hazeltt said:


> Here are two pairs I got recently that I never had a chance to post:
> 
> 
> 
> And these finally arrived after much unwanted drama





chacci1 said:


> Ok Ladies.  I think I figured out how to upload photos!  Here are just a few of my most recent purchases.   I have many more to share with all of you, I just have to find time to photograph all of them...better yet, I may just do 1 group photograph.   Nonetheless..here they are!!





MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> chacci1-gorg! Love them! Here's  my newest addition: Bibi coffee-TTS!





Redenkeew said:


> Here is my new Pik Boat. Tried on the Rollerboy but it was too much for me.





Faraasha said:


> View attachment 1343026





mishybelle said:


> Ladies, beautiful new purchases! Here's my contribution before I head over to update the reference thread.
> 
> Black Flannel Loubout
> Roan
> 1/2 to 1 full size up from TTS (shown here in 37.5)
> $995 retail (got on sale for $497)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framboise Suede MBB
> BG.com
> TTS (shown here in 36.5)
> $1195 retail





seattlegirl1880 said:


> Call it seduced by TPF - I saw many of you ladies fawning over these and I always seem to jump on the bandwagon late (jade altadamas), so when I found these, I went after them. They fit great and are TTS, but.........
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are exquisite and so Louboutin - but I think I am suffering from a case of Miss Clichy envy. I never got a shot at those. I'm torn about keeping these, but I have a few days to decide.
> 
> 
> *Always looking for..................*
> 
> *Alti - anything other than black nappa 39.5*
> *Miss Clichy - 39.5*
> *Clichy black patent 140mm - 39.5*





sofaa said:


> finally arrived!!!
> 
> for those of you curious about the pigalle platos 140... mine finally arrived! ordered from NM.
> 
> excuse the stretched out left sole (my left foot is a bit bigger)





Stephanie*** said:


> Can't wait to see, *Dessye*! Those look unbelievable sexy on!
> 
> *soofa*, what a stunning pair you got! You know we wanna see modeling pics ;P
> 
> *seattlegirl*, put them on baby and take pics!!
> 
> *mishebelly*, damn I am drooling all over my keyboard!
> 
> *chacci*, your shoes made me speechless!! STUNNING!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping them. just a better pic for your eyes ladies!



 Congrats ladies! Best shoe porn EVER in this thread!


----------



## MadameElle

I'm behind again ... congratulations on all the GORGEOUS new shoes.


----------



## BattyBugs

Me too. Miss a day & your are pages behind. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## stilly

sofaa said:


> finally arrived!!!
> 
> for those of you curious about the pigalle platos 140... mine finally arrived! ordered from NM.
> 
> excuse the stretched out left sole (my left foot is a bit bigger)


 
*sofaa* - These are just *gorgeous*!!! 

I ordered the nudes from NM and I should have them by the weekend...
Can't wait!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow... This thread is moving WAYYY too fast for me!! JUst wanted to say, congratulations, ladies!

And ITA: Best shoes porn. Ever.  This thread is obviously winning.


----------



## cts900

How did I get behind in half a day??????? Amazing buys ladies! I am deeply envious of every pair .


----------



## hazeltt

This thread moves super fast! I apologize if I missed anyone!

*MrsTeacherMrCop*  Congrats on your coffee Bibis!

*inspiredgem*  Thank you!!

*stilly*  Thank you! You are so kind! I hope I can squeeze in some modeling pics this weekend!

*aoqtpi*  Thanks!! You need to get a pair in black patent too! (Your Marpoils dont count, lol) Im glad they arrived with no extra costs! $200 is a steal!

*chacci1*  I love your white fruittis! Congrats!

*Redenkeew*  Congrats on your new CLs!

*mishybelle*  What a great deal on the Loubout! And congrats again on your fram MBB! Theyre so hot!

*SassySarah*  I cant wait to see your reveal!

*Faraasha*  

*seattlegirl1880*  Congrats on the Daffs!

*sofaa*  140 with no platform looks so sexy!! Congrats! Are they comfy?

*Dessye*  I cant wait to see your pics!

*Stephanie*** - They look amazing!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *seattlegirl*, *sofaa*, *stephanie* and *aoqtpi* (hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did, then congrats!)

*seattlegirl*: I agree with *dezy*.  We need to see some modelling pics!

*Stephanie*: Those graffiti VPs look awesome on you!

*sofaa*: Piggie plato!   Let's see them on!

*aoqtpi*: love the Marpoils and what a steal!  Perfect for spring and summer!  It may take a while, but the patent should eventually stretch.

OK, some pics of my new LP Batiks


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies, you guys are really on a roll! Congrats on all the new purchases...


----------



## MadameElle

Lovely LP batiks Dessye, congrats.


----------



## jeshika

The batiks are so pretty, *Dessye*!


----------



## Dessye

Some mod pics:


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, *M.Elle* and *J*!


----------



## missgiannina

Dessye said:


> Congrats *seattlegirl*, *sofaa*, *stephanie* and *aoqtpi* (hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did, then congrats!)
> 
> *seattlegirl*: I agree with *dezy*.  We need to see some modelling pics!
> 
> *Stephanie*: Those graffiti VPs look awesome on you!
> 
> *sofaa*: Piggie plato!   Let's see them on!
> 
> *aoqtpi*: love the Marpoils and what a steal!  Perfect for spring and summer!  It may take a while, but the patent should eventually stretch.
> 
> OK, some pics of my new LP Batiks



i love these! theyre stunning on you


----------



## cts900

*dessye*! they are just so unique and incredible.  on you, _even better_.


----------



## SophieLov

Wholey mother of god *Dess
* amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## sofaa

*wow thank you everyone  !! *

I'll get some modelling pics up asap for the 140 platos 

For fit wise I wish I had gotten an extra half a size smaller (I went down half a size like regular pigalles). But since the arch is a bit higher on the 140 platos than regular pigalle 120s, it seems like it's only going to stretch more (since your feet are digging in more). _I think I read somewhere here that another person sized down *1.5 sizes* for the 140 platos_? NM is sold out on sizes anyways so I'm getting half-soles to fill them in for now.

Comfort wise, it pretty much feels like walking on the 120s.. slightly higher though, obviously. I'm still adjusting to them, but compared to the regular pigalle 120s, they are much more comfortable due to the platform (less stress on the balls of your feet).

Hopes this helps!


P.S. I can't stop staring at them haha


----------



## 9distelle

Dessye said:


> Some mod pics:


 Congrats, LP are sooo comfy!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Dessye*-They are gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## inspiredgem

This thread does move fast!

seattlegirl - Those are stunning! 
sofaa - Black patent Pigalle Plato = super hot! 
stephanie - I love the color - so perfect for spring! 
aoqtpi - Great deal on the Marpoils.  Such a cute style - I hope you can make them work for you! 
Dessye - I'm speechless!  Those Batik LP's are amazing!!!!


----------



## Indieana

*Dessye* - Gorgeous!!!


----------



## phiphi

yay *dessye*! so pleased you got the LPs. they're amazing on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*steph- *those are hot! 

*aoqtpi- *perfect for summer! 

*dessye- *oh how I love  they look gorgeous on you! I also love your back drop! Can't wait to wear mine next weekend!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*dezy*-What are you planning on wearing with you LP Batiks for your event next weekend?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

l.a_girl19 said:


> *dezy*-What are you planning on wearing with you LP Batiks for your event next weekend?


 
no idea! going down to la jolla with DH for a quick weekend trip so I definitely plan to wear them at some time.


----------



## mishybelle

*hazel, CG, Stephanie, missg, City, inspired, aoqtpi, CRISPEDROSA, Capt_Long, akalyah, celtic, dezy, kett*

Unfortunately, the fram MBBs are on their way back for the next half size down. The ankle strap/bow kept getting looser as I wore them around the house. They truly are lovely, but I need them to fit perfectly if I'm gonna spend that much! So the wait continues...


----------



## SassySarah

Dessye - congrats on the Batiks!  Gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

*I am so behind and have been so busy this past couple weeks.  I finally took pics of all of my recent purchases, mod pics in my thread.

Nude Lady Peeps
*





*Black Patent Pigalle Plato 120*





*Red* Python Jaws - a very rare, special find thanks to D&S posting





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## clothingguru

*dessye*: LP BATIK SHOE TWIN!!!!  They are amazing congrats hun!!!! Your mod pics or hot! 

*sassy:* Love the nude PEEPS! And all the rest! Congrats! 

*aoqtpi:* Love the wedges on you congrats! 

*sophie:* Congrats on the plato's!!!!! 

*seattle:*Congrats on the Lady Daf's!!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Dessye said:


> Some mod pics:



the more I look at em, the more I love em!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*aoqtpi*- Awesome wedges! They look so comfortable!

*Sassy*-RED JAWS Every pair is spectacular!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *hazeltt*, *Dessye*, *inspiredgem*, *dezy*, *CG* and *LA*!

*Dessye*, I love those on you! They look fantastic!

*Sassy*, I love the shininess and the Jaws!


----------



## jenayb

*Dessye*


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> OK, some pics of my new LP Batiks



They look amazing!! Congrats! I know there's more to come very soon! 



SassySarah said:


> *I am so behind and have been so busy this past couple weeks.  I finally took pics of all of my recent purchases, mod pics in my thread.
> 
> Nude Lady Peeps
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red* Python Jaws - a very rare, special find thanks to D&S posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats on all the new CLs!! I love the red jaws!


----------



## cts900

All beauties, *sassy*!


----------



## kvjohns614

Dessye said:


> Some mod pics:


 
Gorgeous!!! I never get tired of looking at batik and they are beautiful on you Dessye!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm helplessly behind but I've spent a good part of today paging through this thread, dying with envy (especially Sarah's red Jaws ).

These are my first purchase in a fairly long while (except for a pair that's going back).  

*Leopard Pony NPs* 

(forgive the crappy phone pic...my camera battery is deader than dead)


----------



## rdgldy

oh* elf*, I just love these!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you!  I fell in love with them months ago, but kept insisting I would never wear leopard _anything_.  I just couldn't resist them anymore.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Elf*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Elf*-I LOVE THEM! Congrats! I remember wanting the similar ones to yours with the red heel! Where did you find those?


----------



## cts900

It is soooooooo fun to see you in here, *elf*!  Is the patent red or burgundy?  I think they are fun, chic, and sassy.  Those could turn any day into one full of .


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *b*l*, *l.a_girl* and *cts*!  

*l.a_girl*, I bought mine from the CL online boutique, but NM also carried them last season.  There are still a few sizes left in both places. 

(*cts*, it's fun to be back around! :kiss


----------



## aoqtpi

My VPs arrived with a boo boo  They ended up costing me $1000 after shipping and duties so I'm quite sad. 











(Sorry for the picture quality, I still can't find my iWorks disk so I have to rely on my iPhone)

I already emailed the boutique the pictures and asked for a partial refund, but have to call the boutique back tomorrow which seems like an eternity away since they're three hours behind!


----------



## jmcadon

elfgirl said:


> I'm helplessly behind but I've spent a good part of today paging through this thread, dying with envy (especially Sarah's red Jaws ).
> 
> These are my first purchase in a fairly long while (except for a pair that's going back).
> 
> *Leopard Pony NPs*
> 
> (forgive the crappy phone pic...my camera battery is deader than dead)


 Love them...


----------



## missgiannina

elfgirl said:


> I'm helplessly behind but I've spent a good part of today paging through this thread, dying with envy (especially Sarah's red Jaws ).
> 
> These are my first purchase in a fairly long while (except for a pair that's going back).
> 
> *Leopard Pony NPs*
> 
> (forgive the crappy phone pic...my camera battery is deader than dead)


love these!


----------



## missgiannina

gorgeous pairs!!





SassySarah said:


> *I am so behind and have been so busy this past couple weeks.  I finally took pics of all of my recent purchases, mod pics in my thread.
> 
> Nude Lady Peeps
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red* Python Jaws - a very rare, special find thanks to D&S posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> My VPs arrived with a boo boo  They ended up costing me $1000 after shipping and duties so I'm quite sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the picture quality, I still can't find my iWorks disk so I have to rely on my iPhone)
> 
> I already emailed the boutique the pictures and asked for a partial refund, but have to call the boutique back tomorrow which seems like an eternity away since they're three hours behind!




I'm so sorry you got a damaged pair! I would definitely call them first because they hardly check their e-mails. They should be understanding so I hope everything works out! Good luck!


----------



## aoqtpi

hazeltt said:


> I'm so sorry you got a damaged pair! I would definitely call them first because they hardly check their e-mails. They should be understanding so I hope everything works out! Good luck!



Thank you  And it's not like there's another pair out there right now I can exchange them for atm. It's crazy how quickly they sell out!

I'm not sure what percentage of the retail price I should ask to have refunded? I called them about 45 minutes ago and the SA said I should call back when the manager is in.


----------



## stilly

*Dessye* - Those batiks look amazing on you!!!

*Sassy* - They're all gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cts900

Aw, *aoqtpi*, I am sorry that they were not perfect and I hope you have a good experience with solving the problem.  Good luck, hun.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Some mod pics:





SassySarah said:


> *I am so behind and have been so busy this past couple weeks.  I finally took pics of all of my recent purchases, mod pics in my thread.
> 
> Nude Lady Peeps
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> 
> *Red* Python Jaws - a very rare, special find thanks to D&S posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 Simply gorgeous ladies! I'm loving the Batiks & the jaws especially


----------



## Dessye

So sorry about the imperfection, *aoqtpi*!!! For $1000, you deserve a perfect pair!  Hopefully, you can get a partial refund.  Even if it's small, it's the principle that counts.


----------



## Dessye

* missgiannina, cts900, sophielov, l.a, sassy, 9distelle, inspiredgem, phi, indieana, dezy, CG, Prada_Princess, aoqtpi, hazel, Jenay, kvjohns, stilly* and *City*!!!  hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Elf*!  Love leopard!!!  Can we see mod pics?


----------



## clothingguru

*aoqtpi:* OH NO! Im so sorry to hear about that! I hate that feeling! They are pretty tho! What are you going to do send them back and ask for a new pair?

*el*f: Congrats the leopard is GORGEOUS! Love leopard!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*clothingguru, lagirl, aoqtpi, hazel, cts,*    I'm still so excited about the *RED* JAWS!!!
*elfgirl* -  the leopard!
*aoqtpi* - sorry dear, I hope you get this resolved.


----------



## Dessye

*Sassy* - why do I have it in my mind that I congratulated you on your new haul but I can't find my post???  Perhaps I posted in your collection thread   Anyhoo, congrats!!! LOVE THE RED JAWS!!!  I would be happy with just the ivory version...


----------



## msohm

aoqtpi said:


> My VPs arrived with a boo boo  They ended up costing me $1000 after shipping and duties so I'm quite sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the picture quality, I still can't find my iWorks disk so I have to rely on my iPhone)
> 
> I already emailed the boutique the pictures and asked for a partial refund, but have to call the boutique back tomorrow which seems like an eternity away since they're three hours behind!



That's too bad! They're beautiful though!

Just wanted to make note that on the first picture you posted, I think the leather seems to be peeling by the stitching (left of the photo). You may want to bring that up too.


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> chacci1-gorg! Love them! Here's  my newest addition: Bibi coffee-TTS!



love your Bibi's


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm so sorry that your shoes had issues aoqtpi 

I hope something can be worked out.


----------



## vhdos

I have no clue what style these are, but couldn't pass them up at that price.  I plan to DIY strass them
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1093wt_1141


----------



## kisenian

*Elf!* I looovvee them!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *jmcadon*, *missgiannina*, *Dessye*, *CG*, *Sarah *& *kisenian*!  *Dessye*, modeling pics will have to wait until I have a pedicure.  I have "winter toes" right now. 

aoqtpi -- Sorry your shoes arrived damaged. It's always such a letdown when you've been looking forward to getting them.


----------



## aoqtpi

*Elfgirl*, love that leopard!

*Hazel*, *CTS*, *Dessye*, *CG*, *Sassy*, *City* and *Elf*, thank you! I called when they opened today, spoke to a store manager and am still waiting to hear back from her. 4.5 hours have passed since then so I just called again and spoke to the SA who sold me the shoes so I'm waiting to hear back from her. They are lovely shoes and I want to keep them but paying that amount of money for something that's damaged is not something I'm okay with.

I didn't notice that *ihal*, thank you for pointing it out!

*vhdos*, you got an amazing deal! Congrats!

ETA: So, I just heard back and apparently that happens fairly often as it is a result of the method they use to check the heel stability. My only option would be to return them for a refund and wait for the next shipment, which would be in May, while being out the shipping and duties. So... I guess that's that and I'll be keeping these. 

So (wow I use that word a lot!) here are this week's new additions. Which the exception of the VP, which were a loophole shoe, these were purchased pre-ban so technically I didn't cheat and am still banned.






Marpoils - I Plasti-dipped the sole since I have no intention of wearing them indoors/where it will matter if I leave a trail of red rubber behind me.





Piros - The seller described them as brown, but I think they're more black. Which I'm fine with because I'm not a huge fan of brown non-equestrian boots. My feet don't love these; there's heel slippage and my poor toes get crushed. I  how they look though!





VPs - My poor wide feet don't love these either; the base of my phalanges area really get cut into. I love all these shoes though so my poor feet will just have to take the abuse 

Group shots:


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ Congrats!  I think your Piros are the color Afrika, just like mine.  Shoe twins!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> *Elfgirl*, love that leopard!
> 
> *Hazel*, *CTS*, *Dessye*, *CG*, *Sassy*, *City* and *Elf*, thank you! I called when they opened today, spoke to a store manager and am still waiting to hear back from her. 4.5 hours have passed since then so I just called again and spoke to the SA who sold me the shoes so I'm waiting to hear back from her. They are lovely shoes and I want to keep them but paying that amount of money for something that's damaged is not something I'm okay with.
> 
> I didn't notice that *ihal*, thank you for pointing it out!
> 
> *vhdos*, you got an amazing deal! Congrats!
> 
> ETA: So, I just heard back and apparently that happens fairly often as it is a result of the method they use to check the heel stability. My only option would be to return them for a refund and wait for the next shipment, which would be in May, while being out the shipping and duties. So... I guess that's that and I'll be keeping these.
> 
> So (wow I use that word a lot!) here are this week's new additions. Which the exception of the VP, which were a loophole shoe, these were purchased pre-ban so technically I didn't cheat and am still banned.
> 
> 
> Marpoils - I Plasti-dipped the sole since I have no intention of wearing them indoors/where it will matter if I leave a trail of red rubber behind me.
> 
> 
> Piros - The seller described them as brown, but I think they're more black. Which I'm fine with because I'm not a huge fan of brown non-equestrian boots. My feet don't love these; there's heel slippage and my poor toes get crushed. I  how they look though!
> 
> 
> VPs - My poor wide feet don't love these either; the base of my phalanges area really get cut into. I love all these shoes though so my poor feet will just have to take the abuse
> 
> Group shots:



 You look super hot in all 3!  I can not decide if the Piros or the VPs are my favorite!  Take the foot abuse to look that good!


----------



## phiphi

*dessye* - lovely. just so lovely! so happy for you!
*sassy* - great new trio! i can't pick a favourite!
*elf* - ooh love love love! so glad you picked the leopard NPs. 
*aoqtpi* - gorgeous additions!!


----------



## phiphi

some additions since december but haven't had a chance to take pics or post..

*nude patent yoyo*






*tortoise patent ron rons*


----------



## shoesanddogs

phiphi said:


> some additions since december but haven't had a chance to take pics or post..
> 
> *nude patent yoyo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tortoise patent ron rons*



Gorgeous!  And shoe twins on the tortoise ron rons...They are SO beautiful with daylight shining on them.


----------



## bling*lover

*aoqtpi:* Congrats on all your new additions they are lovely, I especially love the marpoils, they are lovely. Sorry to hear about your vp's, ah the things we do for love!!
*phiphi:* I love anything in nude patent, they are both lovely congrats!


----------



## jenayb

*L*, I love all the new additions, but I think the Piros are my favourite of the bunch.


----------



## missgiannina

aoqtpi said:


> *Elfgirl*, love that leopard!
> 
> *Hazel*, *CTS*, *Dessye*, *CG*, *Sassy*, *City* and *Elf*, thank you! I called when they opened today, spoke to a store manager and am still waiting to hear back from her. 4.5 hours have passed since then so I just called again and spoke to the SA who sold me the shoes so I'm waiting to hear back from her. They are lovely shoes and I want to keep them but paying that amount of money for something that's damaged is not something I'm okay with.
> 
> I didn't notice that *ihal*, thank you for pointing it out!
> 
> *vhdos*, you got an amazing deal! Congrats!
> 
> ETA: So, I just heard back and apparently that happens fairly often as it is a result of the method they use to check the heel stability. My only option would be to return them for a refund and wait for the next shipment, which would be in May, while being out the shipping and duties. So... I guess that's that and I'll be keeping these.
> 
> So (wow I use that word a lot!) here are this week's new additions. Which the exception of the VP, which were a loophole shoe, these were purchased pre-ban so technically I didn't cheat and am still banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marpoils - I Plasti-dipped the sole since I have no intention of wearing them indoors/where it will matter if I leave a trail of red rubber behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piros - The seller described them as brown, but I think they're more black. Which I'm fine with because I'm not a huge fan of brown non-equestrian boots. My feet don't love these; there's heel slippage and my poor toes get crushed. I  how they look though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs - My poor wide feet don't love these either; the base of my phalanges area really get cut into. I love all these shoes though so my poor feet will just have to take the abuse
> 
> Group shots:


  i love them all!


----------



## missgiannina

vhdos said:


> I have no clue what style these are, but couldn't pass them up at that price.  I plan to DIY strass them
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1093wt_1141



they are going to look gorgeous strassed


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> some additions since december but haven't had a chance to take pics or post..
> 
> *nude patent yoyo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tortoise patent ron rons*



love both but the ron rons are tdf!!!


----------



## SUSYDRITSAS

_this is not allowed.  Please just post according to format in proper thread._


----------



## SassySarah

SUSYDRITSAS said:


> I need help I spend $2700 on 4 pairs of CL an I think they're all fake please someone help me I'll pay if someone authenticate or tell me there fakes I just need the truth. Emai me at deanhockeyfun@gmail.com



Please post your questions and photos here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html


----------



## stilly

*aoqtpi & phiphi *- Great additions!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

great new additions aoqtpi and phiphi!


----------



## icecreamom

My UHG are finally here! Thanks to *Nani*  for posting the info on the deals thread, and also special thanks to *Jeshika*, *Cityfashionista* and *Dessye* for all the support and words of wisdom in the "CL Waiting room". 
I can't believe I finally have them in my hands... I love every little thing about them!

Introducing my most wanted and always secretly loved...  Black and Red Engin Spikes!!!​


----------



## SassySarah

Congrats *icecream*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

SassySarah said:


> *I am so behind and have been so busy this past couple weeks.  I finally took pics of all of my recent purchases, mod pics in my thread.
> 
> Nude Lady Peeps
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red* Python Jaws - a very rare, special find thanks to D&S posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats Sassy! love your lady peeps and red jaws!!!!


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> *Elfgirl*, love that leopard!
> 
> *Hazel*, *CTS*, *Dessye*, *CG*, *Sassy*, *City* and *Elf*, thank you! I called when they opened today, spoke to a store manager and am still waiting to hear back from her. 4.5 hours have passed since then so I just called again and spoke to the SA who sold me the shoes so I'm waiting to hear back from her. They are lovely shoes and I want to keep them but paying that amount of money for something that's damaged is not something I'm okay with.
> 
> I didn't notice that *ihal*, thank you for pointing it out!
> 
> *vhdos*, you got an amazing deal! Congrats!
> 
> ETA: So, I just heard back and apparently that happens fairly often as it is a result of the method they use to check the heel stability. My only option would be to return them for a refund and wait for the next shipment, which would be in May, while being out the shipping and duties. So... I guess that's that and I'll be keeping these.
> 
> So (wow I use that word a lot!) here are this week's new additions. Which the exception of the VP, which were a loophole shoe, these were purchased pre-ban so technically I didn't cheat and am still banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marpoils - I Plasti-dipped the sole since I have no intention of wearing them indoors/where it will matter if I leave a trail of red rubber behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piros - The seller described them as brown, but I think they're more black. Which I'm fine with because I'm not a huge fan of brown non-equestrian boots. My feet don't love these; there's heel slippage and my poor toes get crushed. I  how they look though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs - My poor wide feet don't love these either; the base of my phalanges area really get cut into. I love all these shoes though so my poor feet will just have to take the abuse
> 
> Group shots:



Hi, *L*! I didn't see your post before I sent you a pm so I didn't know the situation with the VPs. If it were me, I would keep them too considering the high shipping cost + duties and taxes altogether. They still look great and at least the flaw isn't visible when being worn. I'm sure all these pairs will be more comfortable once they get broken in and start to mold to your feet. I love them all and congrats on all the new additions!! I especially love your Piros!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> Some mod pics:



They look amazing on you Dessye! 



sofaa said:


> finally arrived!!!
> 
> for those of you curious about the pigalle platos 140... mine finally arrived! ordered from NM.
> 
> excuse the stretched out left sole (my left foot is a bit bigger)



Beautiful pix sofaa! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats *phiphi *and *icecreamom*! Great new additions!


----------



## shoesanddogs

I've been busy in the last week and a half...  I waited until the third pair came so I could share them all at the same time.  

First, the rightfully uber-popular madame butterfly booties in black nappa.  My first pair from Saks was just not right, so back they went and I got a different pair from Barneys.  These ones are great.  The third bow gaps a bit at the ankles due to my small ankles but it's not very noticeable and the length is right.  






THEN, I went to New York, and had to visit both boutiques.  

From Horatio, lady peep python batiks!  I absolutely love the pattern on these ones; I chose between three different pairs for the "just right" pattern.  All the batiks being posted lately just made me realize that yes, I need exotic in my life.  











Then, I didn't want Madison to feel bad...hee hee.  My DH picked these ones out because "they're hot", but I do absolutely love them.    They are seriously I think the most comfortable CLs I own for my feet.  Ostrich/leather mad martas!!











Thank GOODNESS they didn't have my size in the jade croc altadamas.  (but you know that I checked).  TO DIE FOR.  They would permanently bankrupt me.  

Thanks for letting me share!  I am officially banned.  Well, unless...I still do need something framboise...


----------



## icecreamom

*Sarah*, loving those lady peeps in nude.. so sexy! 
*aoqtpi*, great new additions I'm pretty sure you'll make them work.. your feet will get use to the lovely pain caused by stunning Loubies 
*phiphi*, Tortoise Ron Rons!! They are in wish list, I would like to have RonRons in every color, please


----------



## buzzytoes

SUSYDRITSAS said:


> I need help I spend $2700 on 4 pairs of CL an I think they're all fake please someone help me I'll pay if someone authenticate or tell me there fakes I just need the truth. Emai me at deanhockeyfun@gmail.com


 
If you post pics on the Authentication Thread the ladies will be more than happy to give their opinions.


----------



## Dessye

icecreamom said:


> My UHG are finally here! Thanks to *Nani*  for posting the info on the deals thread, and also special thanks to *Jeshika*, *Cityfashionista* and *Dessye* for all the support and words of wisdom in the "CL Waiting room".
> I can't believe I finally have them in my hands... I love every little thing about them!
> 
> Introducing my most wanted and always secretly loved...  Black and Red Engin Spikes!!!​



Ya did good *icecream*, ya did good!   They look stunning on you


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, *CEC*!!! 

Wow, *L*!!!  Totally love your Piros and VPs!!!   Did you say next shipment in May??? Where did you say you got the VPs again? 

*Phi*!!!!!!!!! Nude and Tortoise!!! I  tortoise....  Mod pics, mod pics! 

*S&D*:  Three amazing pairs all at once!  I totally love the color pattern on your LPs ---- lucky you had 3 to choose from! So much pink with yellow petals!!

*Vhdos*: What a steal! Can't wait to see them strassed!  What color are you planning to use?


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> *Elfgirl*, love that leopard!
> 
> *Hazel*, *CTS*, *Dessye*, *CG*, *Sassy*, *City* and *Elf*, thank you! I called when they opened today, spoke to a store manager and am still waiting to hear back from her. 4.5 hours have passed since then so I just called again and spoke to the SA who sold me the shoes so I'm waiting to hear back from her. They are lovely shoes and I want to keep them but paying that amount of money for something that's damaged is not something I'm okay with.
> 
> I didn't notice that *ihal*, thank you for pointing it out!
> 
> *vhdos*, you got an amazing deal! Congrats!
> 
> ETA: So, I just heard back and apparently that happens fairly often as it is a result of the method they use to check the heel stability. My only option would be to return them for a refund and wait for the next shipment, which would be in May, while being out the shipping and duties. So... I guess that's that and I'll be keeping these.
> 
> So (wow I use that word a lot!) here are this week's new additions. Which the exception of the VP, which were a loophole shoe, these were purchased pre-ban so technically I didn't cheat and am still banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marpoils - I Plasti-dipped the sole since I have no intention of wearing them indoors/where it will matter if I leave a trail of red rubber behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piros - The seller described them as brown, but I think they're more black. Which I'm fine with because I'm not a huge fan of brown non-equestrian boots. My feet don't love these; there's heel slippage and my poor toes get crushed. I  how they look though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs - My poor wide feet don't love these either; the base of my phalanges area really get cut into. I love all these shoes though so my poor feet will just have to take the abuse
> 
> Group shots:



Love your new purchases!  What a great haul!


----------



## indypup

Please post pics in the authenticity thread, *suzy*.

I am SO behind, but I am determined to catch up... but first, here are my new additions!

First, beige kid Bianca.  I've had these for a minute but haven't posted pics yet.  I sized down 1.5 all the way to a 36.   I had planned to dye these framboise or cranberry, but I ended up loving the color exactly as it is!







And these just arrived today.  I am obsessed with the back seam on these!  I took a 37 and kinda wish they were a 37.5, but only for the extra length!

Hyper Cire


----------



## SassySarah

*shoesanddogs* - OMG I die!!!  Batik LP's, MBB, and as if that's not enough ostrich Mad Martas!!!???  I am sooooo jealous, the Mad Martas just did not work for my feet, my toes were too short for them, I went through 3 pairs and gave up.  Enjoy them!!!   

*indypup* - absolutely loving the Hyper Cire, I've never seen these before!


----------



## aoqtpi

SassySarah said:


> ^^^ Congrats!  I think your Piros are the color Afrika, just like mine.  Shoe twins!



Yup, just checked the box! Yay twinnies 



Cityfashionista said:


> You look super hot in all 3!  I can not decide if the Piros or the VPs are my favorite!  Take the foot abuse to look that good!



Thanks *City*! I def. will! Even though my feet were _killing _me from spending all day in my MBBs I had to try all my new purchases on. I'm moderately concerned my feet are going to get deformed from all this abuse...



phiphi said:


> *dessye* - lovely. just so lovely! so happy for you!
> *sassy* - great new trio! i can't pick a favourite!
> *elf* - ooh love love love! so glad you picked the leopard NPs.
> *aoqtpi* - gorgeous additions!!



Thank you! I love yours too!



bling*lover said:


> *aoqtpi:*  Congrats on all your new additions they are lovely, I especially love  the marpoils, they are lovely. Sorry to hear about your vp's, ah the  things we do for love!!
> *phiphi:* I love anything in nude patent, they are both lovely congrats!



Thank you! I just keep telling my feet, "Hey, at least I'm not forcing you into VGs!" 



jenaywins said:


> *L*, I love all the new additions, but I think the Piros are my favourite of the bunch.



Thanks *J*! I think they may be my favourites as well. I can't wait to see all your new goodies! Have a good night with dBF 



missgiannina said:


> i love them all!



 Me too 



stilly said:


> *aoqtpi & phiphi *- Great additions!!! Gorgeous!!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> great new additions aoqtpi and phiphi!



Thanks ladies!



icecreamom said:


> *aoqtpi*, great new additions I'm pretty sure you'll make them  work.. your feet will get use to the lovely pain caused by stunning  Loubies
> *phiphi*, Tortoise Ron Rons!! They are in wish list, I would like to have RonRons in every color, please



Thank you! Your Engin Spikes look great on you! I would also love Ron Rons in every colour 



shoesanddogs said:


> I've been busy in the last week and a half...  I waited until the third pair came so I could share them all at the same time.
> 
> First, the rightfully uber-popular madame butterfly booties in black  nappa.  My first pair from Saks was just not right, so back they went  and I got a different pair from Barneys.  These ones are great.  The  third bow gaps a bit at the ankles due to my small ankles but it's not  very noticeable and the length is right.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN, I went to New York, and had to visit both boutiques.
> 
> From Horatio, lady peep python batiks!  I absolutely love the pattern on  these ones; I chose between three different pairs for the "just right"  pattern.  All the batiks being posted lately just made me realize that  yes, I need exotic in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I didn't want Madison to feel bad...hee hee.  My DH picked these  ones out because "they're hot", but I do absolutely love them.   They are seriously I think the most comfortable CLs I own for my feet.  Ostrich/leather mad martas!!
> 
> Thank GOODNESS they didn't have my size in the jade croc altadamas.   (but you know that I checked).  TO DIE FOR.  They would permanently  bankrupt me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I am officially banned.  Well, unless...I still do need something framboise...



I love MBBs and python! Great choices!



hazeltt said:


> Hi, *L*! I didn't see your post before I  sent you a pm so I didn't know the situation with the VPs. If it were  me, I would keep them too considering the high shipping cost + duties  and taxes altogether. They still look great and at least the flaw isn't  visible when being worn. I'm sure all these pairs will be more  comfortable once they get broken in and start to mold to your feet. I  love them all and congrats on all the new additions!! I especially love  your Piros!



Haha, I didn't see this post before your PM *T*! The flaw seems to be getting less noticeable as I wear them, and since there's nothing I can do... gotta embrace them. And next time ask the SA to check the shoe for flaws before they send them. Except there won't be a "next time" until next year since I'm banned  I love the Piros sssooo much I'm so glad they were this colour and not brown!



FlipDiver said:


> Love your new purchases!  What a great haul!



Thanks Flip! I love everything you've been posting in your thread!



Dessye said:


> Wow, *L*!!!  Totally love your Piros and VPs!!!   Did you say next shipment in May??? Where did you say you got the VPs again?



Thanks *B*! I got them from SCP. The SA said Fall/Winter will start shipping in May, and I would have to wait til then if I wanted to exchange. Of course I didn't, because I'm an impatient child 

This post might have too many images to post... I hope I got everyone!


----------



## MadameElle

[SIZE=4 said:
			
		

> *aoqtpi*[/SIZE];18240951]Thanks *B*! I got them from SCP. The SA said *Fall/Winter will start shipping in May, and I would have to wait til then if I wanted to exchange*. Of course I didn't, because I'm an impatient child



How long do customers have in order to do an exchange?  I thought you can only return or exchange within 10 days of purchase?  Please clarify and thanks in advance for any info..


----------



## jeshika

*L*, congrats on your new additions! the VPs are gorgy on you. Don't worry it will get better! i thought my feet were going to fall off when I first started wearing my VPs! (it was not instant love like the declic or clichy.)

*icecream*! SHOE TWINS! I love them on you! sorry you had to wait so long but they look absolutely FAB on you! 

*indy*, i love the hyper cire! that color is so gorgy!

*shoesanddogs*, what a GREAT hubby you have!!!! I'm so jelly!


----------



## missgiannina

icecreamom said:


> My UHG are finally here! Thanks to *Nani*  for posting the info on the deals thread, and also special thanks to *Jeshika*, *Cityfashionista* and *Dessye* for all the support and words of wisdom in the "CL Waiting room".
> I can't believe I finally have them in my hands... I love every little thing about them!
> 
> Introducing my most wanted and always secretly loved...  Black and Red Engin Spikes!!!​



These are super hot!


----------



## missgiannina

shoesanddogs said:


> I've been busy in the last week and a half...  I waited until the third pair came so I could share them all at the same time.
> 
> First, the rightfully uber-popular madame butterfly booties in black nappa.  My first pair from Saks was just not right, so back they went and I got a different pair from Barneys.  These ones are great.  The third bow gaps a bit at the ankles due to my small ankles but it's not very noticeable and the length is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN, I went to New York, and had to visit both boutiques.
> 
> From Horatio, lady peep python batiks!  I absolutely love the pattern on these ones; I chose between three different pairs for the "just right" pattern.  All the batiks being posted lately just made me realize that yes, I need exotic in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I didn't want Madison to feel bad...hee hee.  My DH picked these ones out because "they're hot", but I do absolutely love them.    They are seriously I think the most comfortable CLs I own for my feet.  Ostrich/leather mad martas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOODNESS they didn't have my size in the jade croc altadamas.  (but you know that I checked).  TO DIE FOR.  They would permanently bankrupt me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I am officially banned.  Well, unless...I still do need something framboise...


----------



## missgiannina

indypup said:


> Please post pics in the authenticity thread, *suzy*.
> 
> I am SO behind, but I am determined to catch up... but first, here are my new additions!
> 
> First, beige kid Bianca.  I've had these for a minute but haven't posted pics yet.  I sized down 1.5 all the way to a 36.   I had planned to dye these framboise or cranberry, but I ended up loving the color exactly as it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these just arrived today.  I am obsessed with the back seam on these!  I took a 37 and kinda wish they were a 37.5, but only for the extra length!
> 
> Hyper Cire



both pairs are tdf!


----------



## bling*lover

*icecream:* Congrats on finding your UHG, I love the engin in the *black* and *red* colorway, and they look gorgeous on you!
*shoesanddogs:* YOWZA, congrats on all your gorgeous new additions!
*indypup:* Congrats on both of your new lovelies, i'm a sucker for framboise, but those Bianca's look awesome in this color, perhaps get as much wear out of them in this color and dye them later for a bit of a change!


----------



## grace7

i tried and tried but i could not resist the beauty any longer!  she is so pretty. fit is half size large. 

beauty 100 in beige lilac


----------



## AspenMai

ohhh grace7 they are lovelyyyy


----------



## missgiannina

grace7 said:


> i tried and tried but i could not resist the beauty any longer!  she is so pretty. fit is half size large.
> 
> beauty 100 in beige lilac



they are so pretty


----------



## 9distelle

indypup said:


> Please post pics in the authenticity thread, *suzy*.
> 
> I am SO behind, but I am determined to catch up... but first, here are my new additions!
> 
> First, beige kid Bianca.  I've had these for a minute but haven't posted pics yet.  I sized down 1.5 all the way to a 36.   I had planned to dye these framboise or cranberry, but I ended up loving the color exactly as it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these just arrived today.  I am obsessed with the back seam on these!  I took a 37 and kinda wish they were a 37.5, but only for the extra length!
> 
> Hyper Cire


Beautiful!!!
Mod pic pls!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Grace*, i've been wanting to see mod pics of these because I wasn't really sure about the colorway, but they look so much better then the stock pics. Congrats on a lovely pair!


----------



## clothingguru

icecreamom said:


> My UHG are finally here! Thanks to *Nani*  for posting the info on the deals thread, and also special thanks to *Jeshika*, *Cityfashionista* and *Dessye* for all the support and words of wisdom in the "CL Waiting room".
> I can't believe I finally have them in my hands... I love every little thing about them!
> 
> Introducing my most wanted and always secretly loved...  Black and Red Engin Spikes!!!​



OY  .... Love them on you! HOT HOT! congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*grace7*: They are SIMPLE BEAUTIFUl!!! I LOVE them! Congrats! First pics yet of them ive seen on tpf! 

*Indy*: Love both pairs! They are both amazing! Congrats! 



shoesanddogs said:


> I've been busy in the last week and a half... I waited until the third pair came so I could share them all at the same time.
> 
> First, the rightfully uber-popular madame butterfly booties in black nappa. My first pair from Saks was just not right, so back they went and I got a different pair from Barneys. These ones are great. The third bow gaps a bit at the ankles due to my small ankles but it's not very noticeable and the length is right.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN, I went to New York, and had to visit both boutiques.
> 
> From Horatio, lady peep python batiks! I absolutely love the pattern on these ones; I chose between three different pairs for the "just right" pattern. All the batiks being posted lately just made me realize that yes, I need exotic in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I didn't want Madison to feel bad...hee hee. My DH picked these ones out because "they're hot", but I do absolutely love them. They are seriously I think the most comfortable CLs I own for my feet. Ostrich/leather mad martas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOODNESS they didn't have my size in the jade croc altadamas. (but you know that I checked). TO DIE FOR. They would permanently bankrupt me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I am officially banned. Well, unless...I still do need something framboise...



HOLY>>>>>>>>  CRAP! 
All 3 Pairs are insanely amazing!
Shoe twins on the MBB and LP batik! Congrats! 

*phiphi:* Love them both hun! Nude always steals my heart and tortoise is amazing!

*aoqtpi:* Love all 3 new additions! You look FAB in them!!!

*vhdos:* Congrats what a steal!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*icecreammom*-Yayyyy! They are amazing!!

*shoesanddogs*-Nice haul! Love all three pairs!

*aoqtpi*-Those NUDE VPS!!!! Great pairs!!!

*phiphi*-Gorgeous!


----------



## erinmiyu

so many completely gorgeous additions i can't even comment on them all! congrats everyone on the fabulous shoes!

*vhdos *- those are the bella bucle! very cute


----------



## shoesanddogs

Dessye said:


> *S&D*: Three amazing pairs all at once!  I totally love the color pattern on your LPs ---- lucky you had 3 to choose from! So much pink with yellow petals!!



Thanks!!  The petals are my favorite part, too.  



SassySarah said:


> *shoesanddogs* - OMG I die!!!  Batik LP's, MBB, and as if that's not enough ostrich Mad Martas!!!???  I am sooooo jealous, the Mad Martas just did not work for my feet, my toes were too short for them, I went through 3 pairs and gave up.  Enjoy them!!!



I remember reading that--I wish they would have worked for you!  I went a half size up and they seem just perfect.  But...you have RED JAWS to console you!!



aoqtpi said:


> I love MBBs and python! Great choices!



Aww, thanks!



jeshika said:


> *shoesanddogs*, what a GREAT hubby you have!!!! I'm so jelly!



Thanks!  I LOVE that he loves CLs (although he has to go *la la la* (fingers in ears) when they tell me how much they cost...)



missgiannina said:


>



Thanks!



bling*lover said:


> *shoesanddogs:* YOWZA, congrats on all your gorgeous new additions!



Thanks so much.  I'm so happy with all of them!  Now if only the weather would cooperate I could wear them outside of the house!



clothingguru said:


> HOLY>>>>>>>>  CRAP!
> All 3 Pairs are insanely amazing!
> Shoe twins on the MBB and LP batik! Congrats!



Yay, shoe twins!!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> *shoesanddogs*-Nice haul! Love all three pairs!



Thanks!!


----------



## indypup

Ok, catching up!

*Mishy*, both pairs are amazing!  I just adore the color of the MBB. 
*seattle*, I am not a fan of the Daffodile but my thinking is that if you love them, you should absolutely keep them.  If you'd prefer Miss Clichy, then I'd go for those instead. 
*sofaa*, those are incredible!  
*Steph*, I'm glad you're keeping the graffiti!  They are gorgeous.
*aoqtpi*, your Maripols are so cute!  Is the vamp pain something that you can fix?
*dessye*, OMG!   I never tire of seeing anything Batik!
*sarah*, I am totally in love with all three pairs!  You are so lucky to have the red Jaws!  I adore the LP... I wish dearly that these were practical for me!
*elf*, you know how I feel about those!  YAY leopard!
*vhdos*, I can't wait to see what you do with those!
*aoqtpi*, awww, I'm sorry none of them love your feet!  They are all gorgeous!  have you thought about rubbing deodorant on the places the shoes rub your feet?  That's my go-to break in method.  Otherwise, I'm blister central! ush:
*phi*, I already commented in your collection thread, but they are too gorgeous not to mention again!  Love them!
*icecream*, YAY!  Congrats on your UHG!  They are beautiful on you.
*shoesanddogs*,   AMAZING!  Again, I adore your Batiks and the MM are so freaking hot!  The MBB are, of course, absolutely stunning on you.  
*grace7*, the Beauty are gorgeous on you!

Phew!  I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Sarah*!  Hyper Cires are from SS10 and must have been a boutique-only shoe, because I don't remember seeing these at Saks, Barneys, or any other department store.  I feel lucky to have them!

Thanks *Jesh*!  I think the color is stunning too! 

*missgiannina*, thank you so much!

*bling*, thank you!  I was thinking the same thing... after I wear them/get tired of the color, I might dye them.

*9distelle*, modeling pics to come, I promise!  And thank you! 

Thank you *CG*!  I am still dying over your gorgeous avatar.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*grace*-so pretty!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Indy* and *Grace7*!!!!

*Indy*: I love the Hyper Cires!!!  Never seen them before either but very cool dressed up version of HP!  Please model your new finds for us!

*Grace7*: I am SO jelly of how hot your feet look in these!  You must have the Mauds as well.  You should get as many as possible because they look so stunning and sexy on you!!!!  I SO wish I could wear this style because it is growing on me rapidly but my toes always look crammed in there 

ETA:  *Indy*!


----------



## Dessye

*l.a*!!!!!! I see you got your Ambers.....and you haven't posted them yet


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ lol I didn't yetI am supposed to get them Monday (that is what Fedex tracking says)! I will post the pictures for you ladies as soon as I get them. School is getting hectic now so I probably wont have time to model them right away but Ill definitely post pics of them on Monday night when I get home!!! I am so excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How could shoes make us so happy/crazy???


----------



## Cityfashionista

icecreamom said:


> My UHG are finally here! Thanks to *Nani*  for posting the info on the deals thread, and also special thanks to *Jeshika*, *Cityfashionista* and *Dessye* for all the support and words of wisdom in the "CL Waiting room".
> I can't believe I finally have them in my hands... I love every little thing about them!
> 
> Introducing my most wanted and always secretly loved...  Black and Red Engin Spikes!!!​
> 
> 
> ​


You look super hot!  Congrats!


shoesanddogs said:


> I've been busy in the last week and a half...  I waited until the third pair came so I could share them all at the same time.
> 
> First, the rightfully uber-popular madame butterfly booties in black nappa.  My first pair from Saks was just not right, so back they went and I got a different pair from Barneys.  These ones are great.  The third bow gaps a bit at the ankles due to my small ankles but it's not very noticeable and the length is right.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN, I went to New York, and had to visit both boutiques.
> 
> From Horatio, lady peep python batiks!  I absolutely love the pattern on these ones; I chose between three different pairs for the "just right" pattern.  All the batiks being posted lately just made me realize that yes, I need exotic in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I didn't want Madison to feel bad...hee hee.  My DH picked these ones out because "they're hot", but I do absolutely love them.   They are seriously I think the most comfortable CLs I own for my feet.  Ostrich/leather mad martas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOODNESS they didn't have my size in the jade croc altadamas.  (but you know that I checked).  TO DIE FOR.  They would permanently bankrupt me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I am officially banned.  Well, unless...I still do need something framboise...



You look fabulous!  I love all 3 pairs! I was hoping to get a Mad Marta this week but it isn't meant to be. :cry: Oh well I can look at all of your beauties.  



indypup said:


> Please post pics in the authenticity thread, *suzy*.
> 
> I am SO behind, but I am determined to catch up... but first, here are my new additions!
> 
> First, beige kid Bianca.  I've had these for a minute but haven't posted pics yet.  I sized down 1.5 all the way to a 36.   I had planned to dye these framboise or cranberry, but I ended up loving the color exactly as it is!
> 
> 
> 
> And these just arrived today.  I am obsessed with the back seam on these!  I took a 37 and kinda wish they were a 37.5, but only for the extra length!
> 
> Hyper Cire



Those both are beauties!  Congrats!



grace7 said:


> i tried and tried but i could not resist the beauty any longer!  she is so pretty. fit is half size large.
> 
> beauty 100 in beige lilac



Those are seriously adorable! I love the nostalgic feeling I get from those!


----------



## Watersnake

Pigalle Spike 100


----------



## Melocoton

^^^I loooove these.  They look great on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Watersnake*-WOW! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Indy*, I love the colour on those Biancas! What's it called? The line down the back of those HCs is totally sexy!

I think squishing/compressing is the problem, not rubbing. I've just been putting preemptive bandaids on, and that's working a bit. I think I may have to socktrick everything. I tried the No Rub stick and that didn't seem to help, but I was paranoid the whole day that it'd stain the shoes.

*Madame*, I could return them now for a full refund and then repurchase them once the new shipment comes in. HTH 

*J*, thank you! The colour is darker than I thought a nude would be but I like the colour on me  And I'm relieved to hear other people had trouble with them too; everyone said VPs were super comfy so when I put them on and felt the pain I was worried. I def. want a pair of Declics once I'm no longer banned! My stupid wide feet aren't loving any of my CLs, but I know from sizing up in the VGs that if I go up they'll just fall off 

*Grace*, I love that colour-way! I'm not a huge fan of lots of toe cleavage, but these are starting to grow on me

Thank you *CG*! I thought my butt looked a little saggy in those pics haha. But it's okay cuz we're all looking at my feet 

Thanks *LA*! I love them all! I can't wait to see your Ambers! What are you studying at school?

*Watersnake*, whoa, fierce! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh! I didn't check this thread yesterday and I am 10 pages behind!

*Dessye*: Beautiful batik!
*Sarah*: You've been busy. Gorgeous!
*Elf*: Glad to see you back & with leopard. Congrats!
*Aoqtpi*: Congrats on all of your new additions. Love the patent. Sorry about the booboo.
*vhdos*: Cute pair!
*Phi*: Both are very pretty!
*Icecream*: Congrats on your Engin UHG!
*Shoes*: Amazing additions!
*Indy*: Love the color on the Hyper Cire.
*Grace*: Congrats!
*Watersnake*: Love the spikes!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Watersnake said:


> Pigalle Spike 100



Those are beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Here are my Cate Boots. I got them a while back, but took them to the cobbler to have a zipper and a gusset added.  Sorry for the lousy cell phone pic, but I'm trying to get tax stuff ready for our CPA.


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, *Batty*! And congrats on your beautiful Cate boots! 

*Watersnake*:  Ahhh, you and *Faraasha* are tempting me!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> *Indy*, I love the colour on those Biancas! What's it called? The line down the back of those HCs is totally sexy!
> 
> I think squishing/compressing is the problem, not rubbing. I've just been putting preemptive bandaids on, and that's working a bit. I think I may have to socktrick everything. I tried the No Rub stick and that didn't seem to help, but I was paranoid the whole day that it'd stain the shoes.
> 
> *Madame*, I could return them now for a full refund and then repurchase them once the new shipment comes in. HTH
> 
> *J*, thank you! The colour is darker than I thought a nude would be but I like the colour on me  And I'm relieved to hear other people had trouble with them too; everyone said VPs were super comfy so when I put them on and felt the pain I was worried. I def. want a pair of Declics once I'm no longer banned! My stupid wide feet aren't loving any of my CLs, but I know from sizing up in the VGs that if I go up they'll just fall off
> 
> *Grace*, I love that colour-way! I'm not a huge fan of lots of toe cleavage, but these are starting to grow on me
> 
> Thank you *CG*! I thought my butt looked a little saggy in those pics haha. But it's okay cuz we're all looking at my feet
> 
> Thanks *LA*! I love them all! I can't wait to see your Ambers! What are you studying at school?
> 
> *Watersnake*, whoa, fierce! Congrats!


 
Thank you! I can't wait to get them too!!!!!!!! I am studying specifically law(cluster) in my poli sci program and I am in my last year. I went through this process because I was told it was a great pre-law program for those who want to go into law. My grades are exactly what is expected in order to get in. I worked so hard to get a high GPA so that I could be accepted in to law schoollol. It is my dream. It is so hard already..I can only imagine what it will be like there:girlwhack: hahahahaha


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you so much *Sarah*,* aoqtpi*,* l.a. girl*,* erin*, *missgiannina *and *hazeltt*! 

*Shoesanddogs*, the mad martas are to die for oh! Wait a second Yes! I just died. 

*Dessye*, Thank you so much hun  and again thanks for dealing with me during the long wait! Im totally in love with them.

*Indy*, I love Biancas never seen that color before is gorgy! :okay:, Ohhhh! and thanks for the compliment! 

*Jeshika*!  shoe twin! Yes! I Love them! 

*Bling*, It feels so good to finally have my UHG!

*Grace*, the bows are so adorable cuteness 100% 

*ClothingGuru *Thanks sweet!


----------



## icecreamom

*Cityfashionista*, Yayyyy! Thank you so much 

*Watersnake* Spikes 

Thank you *Batty*  Your boots look super comfy, me likey


----------



## Panfilova

grace7 said:


> i tried and tried but i could not resist the beauty any longer!  she is so pretty. fit is half size large.
> 
> beauty 100 in beige lilac


WONDERFULL shoes!!!! Like a princess


----------



## vhdos

erinmiyu said:


> so many completely gorgeous additions i can't even comment on them all! congrats everyone on the fabulous shoes!
> 
> *vhdos *- those are the bella bucle! very cute



Thanks erin!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Watersnake said:


> Pigalle Spike 100


love these!


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> Here are my Cate Boots. I got them a while back, but took them to the cobbler to have a zipper and a gusset added.  Sorry for the lousy cell phone pic, but I'm trying to get tax stuff ready for our CPA.



these look great!


----------



## SassySarah

Watersnake said:


> Pigalle Spike 100



I absolutely love these!  I am trying to tell myself I don't need them though.  Congrats!!!


----------



## ntntgo

Hi. Long time no post.  *Kar* has been after me to post so here's some of the shoes that I've gotten.  Some have already come and gone and some, I didn't feel like pulling out.  But, she specifically asked to see what the Devalavi looked like on because I had said that they are my new fave.  I know they don't look like much in pics but they are very sexy on and super comfy.  These are the Jade and I have them on the way from Dublin in the Framboise.
So here are the Devalavi in Jade, the blues (MBB & Balota 150), the blacks (same), the Beautys (black & taupe/lilack heel) & the Lady Daffs in beige, which I NEVER thought I would like and I love.

Need to put the others in the next post.


----------



## ntntgo

Lady Peep Batiks
and, ADs in Powder Pink (yeah, now I'm dyeing my old ones gray or black) and the Fine Bretelle in the whatever and python or snake or whatever it is and I also have them coming in black because I love them.

Sorry for being so lazy but juggling dad and everything else.

Oh, one pair I didn't include that I absolutely love is the Sandy in black suede and python (thank you *Authentic*) and get tons of compliments on them when I wear them.

And I got the Tres Decolletes in the black/jade because I have them in every other color from the last collection.  The strap is really stiff and too thick to get in the buckle so it's a fight to get them on so, they are just kind of sitting.

Had the LP slings in Indio Python but the run really small so I sold them.  May buy them back in a 40.5

Love you all.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^The Devalavi are GORGEOUS! I love all your new pairs! We are shoe twins on the PP Watersnake ADs!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Just got these


----------



## ntntgo

*l.a_girl 19* Don't you love them?  I have the old ones and they were lighter. I'm hoping that these lighten up.  I'm getting the Jenny in that color too.
Weren't you surprised at how pretty the Davalavi are when they are on?  The look so blah.  I'm so glad that I gave them a shot.


----------



## ntntgo

chanel*liz said:


> Just got these


 
Sexy, sexy, *Chanel.  *They look fabulous on your skin tone.


----------



## candyapples88

*ntntgo* - Nice haul! Love the RB shoes!

*Chanel* - Those are gorg!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> *l.a_girl 19* Don't you love them? I have the old ones and they were lighter. I'm hoping that these lighten up. I'm getting the Jenny in that color too.
> Weren't you surprised at how pretty the Davalavi are when they are on? The look so blah. I'm so glad that I gave them a shot.


 
I ADORE THEM! I am so glad I got them. Mine look darker IRL but with the flash they look really light! I love that you captured the true color of them! 

Yes the Davalavi is amazing on! I think its modern looking and just sexy! I can't wait to see your Jennys. I am on the waitlist for them in jade watersnake! I hope I can afford them since I just spent alot on my volcano strass ambers!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chanel*liz said:


> Just got these


 
Love them! Nice nail polish!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

c'est moi booties. ebay find.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^What a great pair! I am needing some black in my collection lol Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

l.a_girl19 said:


> I ADORE THEM! I am so glad I got them. Mine look darker IRL but with the flash they look really light! I love that you captured the true color of them!
> 
> Yes the Davalavi is amazing on! I think its modern looking and just sexy! I can't wait to see your Jennys. I am on the waitlist for them in jade watersnake! I hope I can afford them since I just spent alot on my volcano strass ambers!


 
I had the Amber in both the black and Volcano and the Ambertinas (back up) and those were pairs that came and went.

I think that the Jennys, here, are $1600is, maybe less.  I'm getting them in all the colors because I have to move on from my ADs.  So, I only bought them in the PP.  The rest, I'm going to get the Jennys.

*Gab *I have always loved those booties.  Great choice.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> Lady Peep Batiks
> and, ADs in Powder Pink (yeah, now I'm dyeing my old ones gray or black) and the Fine Bretelle in the whatever and python or snake or whatever it is and I also have them coming in black because I love them.
> 
> Sorry for being so lazy but juggling dad and everything else.
> Love you all.



OMG ntnt !!
I love your Balotas and never though the Devalavi is that pretty when they're on.. I love your haul , Congrats 
Let me ask you about the sizing of the Balota! Do they run the same as the MMB? As i have a high arch feet ! Your opinion is appreciated


----------



## phiphi

thank you *stilly, cec, CG, l.a., batty*!!

*icecream* - thank you! and, a BIG congratulations on your UHG. lovely on you!!
*shoesanddogs* - great haul! i can't pick a favourite!
*dessye* - thanks dear!!!
*indy* - thank you!!! i love both pairs, but i think the hyper cire just rocks!!!
*grace* - the beauty is amazing on you!
*watersnake* - the pigalle spikes are so gorgeous!
*N* - love them all!! stunning additions!
*chanel* - the gold is perfection!
*gab* congrats on the booties! love them!


----------



## ntntgo

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG ntnt !!
> I love your Balotas and never though the Devalavi is that pretty when they're on.. I love your haul , Congrats
> Let me ask you about the sizing of the Balota! Do they run the same as the MMB? As i have a high arch feet ! Your opinion is appreciated


 
You know that I have that really high arch, too.  So, I was really concerned because I can't even get my foot in the Larissa.  The Balota 150s fit TTS and fit my arch fine.  A tad tight to begin with but the suede is so soft that is gives quickly.  I wouldn't recommend the Cobra though because I tried those on and I got a foot cramp.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> You know that I have that really high arch, too.  So, I was really concerned because I can't even get my foot in the Larissa.  The Balota 150s fit TTS and fit my arch fine.  A tad tight to begin with but the suede is so soft that is gives quickly.  I wouldn't recommend the Cobra though because I tried those on and I got a foot cramp.



I went half size up for the MMB ..! Did you ?


----------



## shoesanddogs

indypup said:


> *shoesanddogs*, AMAZING!  Again, I adore your Batiks and the MM are so freaking hot!  The MBB are, of course, absolutely stunning on you.


Thanks!  


Cityfashionista said:


> You look fabulous!  I love all 3 pairs! I was hoping to get a Mad Marta this week but it isn't meant to be. :cry: Oh well I can look at all of your beauties.


Thanks...you totally should get the Mad Marta!  I can hardly believe they're a 150 *enable enable*


BattyBugs said:


> *Shoes*: Amazing additions!


Thanks!!


icecreamom said:


> *Shoesanddogs*, the mad martas are to die for oh! Wait a second Yes! I just died.


 


phiphi said:


> *shoesanddogs* - great haul! i can't pick a favourite!


Me neither! Thanks!


----------



## jancedtif

Love everyone's shoes!!

*ntntgo*  love your haul!  You do know you've got me "researching" the Lady Daffs don't you?


----------



## shoesanddogs

SO many beautiful shoes posted lately!
*indypup*...LOVE the Hyper Cires...Gorgeous!!
*grace7*...I love this colorway on the Beauty...so unique!  And they look great on you!
*watersnake*...love studs!  How I wish I could wear pigalle...they look amazing on you!!
*BattyBugs*...you've given me hope for someday owning a pair of CL boots!  
*ntntgo*...all amazing--love the jade especially!!!
*chanel*liz*...stunning with the gold against the red sole.
*gabLVoesvuitton*...great find!


----------



## chanel*liz

Thanks everybody!! I am an avid Louboutin collector and have about 45 pairs  when I found this forum I was ecstatic!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you Dessye, Icecream, MissG, Phi & Shoes.

Fabulous additions, Ntntgo!
Just beautiful, Chanel!
Love the booties, Gab.


----------



## ntntgo

*Shoesanddogs*-I love the Mad Martas on you.  You always have such great adds.


----------



## ntntgo

*Batty*-you just keep getting new stuff that I can't keep up from not being on here enough.  I'm going to need my own email notification from you to keep up.  Miss you.


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, such beautiful new shoes!!! Congratulations all around.


----------



## rednose

First Pair. Brown Decollete.


----------



## ntntgo

Congrats *rednose* Wear them in good health and great style.


----------



## *MJ*

ntntgo said:


> Hi. Long time no post.  *Kar* has been after me to post so here's some of the shoes that I've gotten.  Some have already come and gone and some, I didn't feel like pulling out.  But, she specifically asked to see what the Devalavi looked like on because I had said that they are my new fave.  I know they don't look like much in pics but they are very sexy on and super comfy.  These are the Jade and I have them on the way from Dublin in the Framboise.
> So here are the Devalavi in Jade, the blues (MBB & Balota 150), the blacks (same), the Beautys (black & taupe/lilack heel) & the Lady Daffs in beige, which I NEVER thought I would like and I love.
> 
> Need to put the others in the next post.



LOVE the Devalavi *Nat*!! The Jade is perfect on your skintone!! And the Balotas are devine!!! I am swooning over the Beautys too!!  

Amazing haul!! Congrats!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*ntntgo:* WOW what a haul, they are all fab of course. I'm starting to like the beauty alot more now, since a reveal of them here yesterday and now yours today, they look so much better than expected. Love them in the black. Congrats on all your new lovelies!


----------



## missgiannina

rednose said:


> First Pair. Brown Decollete.



great 1st pair!!!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

OOOOoooo.... I just got these!  I'm so excited and can't wait to wear them! 

Also, can't describe how much I love them 







Thanks for letting me share


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> Lady Peep Batiks
> and, ADs in Powder Pink (yeah, now I'm dyeing my old ones gray or black) and the Fine Bretelle in the whatever and python or snake or whatever it is and I also have them coming in black because I love them.
> 
> Sorry for being so lazy but juggling dad and everything else.
> 
> Oh, one pair I didn't include that I absolutely love is the Sandy in black suede and python (thank you *Authentic*) and get tons of compliments on them when I wear them.
> 
> And I got the Tres Decolletes in the black/jade because I have them in every other color from the last collection.  The strap is really stiff and too thick to get in the buckle so it's a fight to get them on so, they are just kind of sitting.
> 
> Had the LP slings in Indio Python but the run really small so I sold them.  May buy them back in a 40.5
> 
> Love you all.



WOW love all your new addition especially balota!


----------



## missgiannina

LeBleu Saphir said:


> OOOOoooo.... I just got these! And I'm so excited and can't wait to wear them!



these are gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

chanel*liz said:


> Just got these



these look great on you!


----------



## ntntgo

LeBleu Saphir said:


> OOOOoooo.... I just got these!  I'm so excited and can't wait to wear them!
> 
> Also, can't describe how much I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Gorgeous.  Can't wait to see modeling pics.  I bet they look amazing on.


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *Batty*! I'm glad they fit you now! I have the same problem as I have massively muscular calves. Add to that the fact that I'm short, and it's so hard to find knee-high boots!

*LA* good work! I wish I had worked hard in school :shame: Which law school are you hoping to go to?

*ntntgo*, I love your new additions! The Beauties are so pretty! And the colour of the ADs! 

*Chanel*, those look amazing on you!

Great find *Gab*!

*Red*, congrats on your firsts!

*LeBleu*, those are so pretty! I can't tell; are they watersnake or python?


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

*missgiannina*

Will try to get some mod pic done soon, *ntntgo*! Thanks for the compliments

*aoqtpi*, I thought it was python, but the box says Cobra!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Everyones New addiitions are beautiful


S&D :greengrin: over those MM's didnt even think they weres still floating around. I would love to add them to my tiny collection! may have to make a phone call to NYC. How was the fit for you? did you have to size up more than .5?


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *Batty*! I'm glad they fit you now! I have the same problem as I have massively muscular calves. Add to that the fact that I'm short, and it's so hard to find knee-high boots!
> 
> *LA* good work! I wish I had worked hard in school :shame: Which law school are you hoping to go to?
> 
> *ntntgo*, I love your new additions! The Beauties are so pretty! And the colour of the ADs!
> 
> *Chanel*, those look amazing on you!
> 
> Great find *Gab*!
> 
> *Red*, congrats on your firsts!
> 
> *LeBleu*, those are so pretty! I can't tell; are they watersnake or python?


 

Thank you! McGill is my first choice, University of Montreal my second, and my back up is UQUAM. I know it seems that way but its not for everyone...I have a hard time with the fact that I don't get to go out and have fun as much as most people my age. So it really depends on the person. Some people think I am nuts and other people think I am doing the right thing lol I also know that I receive the grades that I do not because I am really smart but rather because I love law and I just really enjoy studying it. That plus I am a relentless arguer


----------



## crystalhowlett

You have the rest of your life to party, this way you will do it in style and instead of a local bar you can jet to Fiji! hahaha Its wonderful you are doing well and enjoy studing law, really must have a passion for the career you plan to pursue. In a few years you will look back and thank God for making you a dedicated and determined young lady with a good head on her shoulder and awesome shoes on her tootsies!




l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! McGill is my first choice, University of Montreal my second, and my back up is UQUAM. I know it seems that way but its not for everyone...I have a hard time with the fact that I don't get to go out and have fun as much as most people my age. So it really depends on the person. Some people think I am nuts and other people think I am doing the right thing lol I also know that I receive the grades that I do not because I am really smart but rather because I love law and I just really enjoy studying it. That plus I am a relentless arguer


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you very much *crystal *!!!!! You just made my day


----------



## shoesanddogs

*ntntgo*:  Aww, thanks...  You have the most incredible collection so it's quite a compliment coming from you.  



crystalhowlett said:


> Everyones New addiitions are beautiful
> 
> 
> S&D :greengrin: over those MM's didnt even think they weres still floating around. I would love to add them to my tiny collection! may have to make a phone call to NYC. How was the fit for you? did you have to size up more than .5?



Nope, I went a half size up and it fit perfectly.  (Which was lucky because I think it may have been the only one they had around my size)--but definitely worth a call.  I *think* I may have seen them at Horatio, too?  (I was distracted by all the batiks...)  Good luck if you do call!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## crystalhowlett

thanks S&D! 
need a 38 i guess. or 38.5?? ugg I'm a 7.5 and took my LP's MBB"s n altadamas  in a 37.5


----------



## shoesanddogs

crystalhowlett said:


> thanks S&D!
> need a 38 i guess. or 38.5?? ugg I'm a 7.5 and took my LP's MBB"s n altadamas  in a 37.5



I'm a 38 in LPs and MBBs, and took a 38.5 in MM.  So I would guess a 38 may work for you?


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks ntntgo. I did email you a couple of times, but I know how busy you are. 
Love those, LeBleu!


----------



## crystalhowlett




----------



## BattyBugs

I don't think I posted these, either. So comfy and cute! Green Tea Suede Peanuts.


----------



## crystalhowlett

pretty color. suede is so vibrant!


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I don't think I posted these, either. So comfy and cute! Green Tea Suede Peanuts.



Love these, I am so attracted to green lately for some reason!


----------



## grace7

Dessye said:


> Congrats, *Indy* and *Grace7*!!!!
> 
> *Indy*: I love the Hyper Cires!!!  Never seen them before either but very cool dressed up version of HP!  Please model your new finds for us!
> 
> *Grace7*: I am SO jelly of how hot your feet look in these!  You must have the Mauds as well.  You should get as many as possible because they look so stunning and sexy on you!!!!  I SO wish I could wear this style because it is growing on me rapidly but my toes always look crammed in there
> 
> ETA:  *Indy*!



thank you so much dessye!! like aoqtpi said i was not a fan of toe cleavage (tried the mauds & didn't like them on me at all!) but these i just love for some reason...must be the bow. i think my feet look crammed in there, too. but i'm gonna wear them anyway 'cause they are so pretty! 


thank you too shoesanddogs, phiphi, Panfilova, icecreamom, BattyBugs, aoqtpi, city, l.a_girl19 and indy! i appreciate the compliments!!!!!! i really hope that i included everyone.


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> I don't think I posted these, either. So comfy and cute! Green Tea Suede Peanuts.


Pretty!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sassy- *they are all gorgeous! love the nude LPs!!!

*elf- *those are so cute! 

*aoqtpi- *great new additions! 

*vhdos- *those are great! 

*phi- *fabulous! 

*icecream- *congrats! so sexy! 

*shoesanddogs- *WOW! What an amazing haul!!! they are all gorgeous congrats! 

*indy- *they are both great, congrats! 

*grace- *they are very pretty congrats!

*watersnake- *those are gorgeous!!

*batty- *the boots are fab! 

*ntntgo- *um hello what a wonderful haul! can't even pick a favorite! 

*chanel*liz- *beautiful! 

*gab- *great find! 

*rednose- *congrats! 

*leBleu- *so lovely! 

*batty- *another great pair!


----------



## heatherB

ntntgo said:


> Lady Peep Batiks
> and, ADs in Powder Pink (yeah, now I'm dyeing my old ones gray or black) and the Fine Bretelle in the whatever and python or snake or whatever it is and I also have them coming in black because I love them.
> 
> Sorry for being so lazy but juggling dad and everything else.
> 
> Oh, one pair I didn't include that I absolutely love is the Sandy in black suede and python (thank you *Authentic*) and get tons of compliments on them when I wear them.
> 
> And I got the Tres Decolletes in the black/jade because I have them in every other color from the last collection. The strap is really stiff and too thick to get in the buckle so it's a fight to get them on so, they are just kind of sitting.
> 
> Had the LP slings in Indio Python but the run really small so I sold them. May buy them back in a 40.5
> 
> Love you all.


 
Congrats on all the new editions, ladies!

Thanks for posting all of these gorgeous shoes, *Nat*. The Devlavi are a fav or mine too! I have them in black. I'd never given much thought to them  until I saw them  modeled in InStyle and then had to have them. They are very sexy on!


----------



## bling*lover

Love those peanuts *batty*, and such a gorgeous color aswell, congrats!


----------



## SophieLov

Hi everyone!! just wanted to share a few pics of my latest pair, Nude Patent Bana 140
I included a pic of the wrapping paper the inside of it is red 
 Please excuse the modeling pic I took the pics with my phone and it came out with aweful shaddows that made me look like a had bruises on my ankles so I had to adjust it  





















Congrats to every one on your lovely new pairs  
thanks for letting me share xoxo


----------



## SophieLov

Def need to get foot petals too my toes slip forward and hang over a tad and there is a gap at the heel lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!! just wanted to share a few pics of my latest pair, Nude Patent Bana 140
> I included a pic of the wrapping paper the inside of it is red
> Please excuse the modeling pic I took the pics with my phone and it came out with aweful shaddows that made me look like a had bruises on my ankles so I had to adjust it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to every one on your lovely new pairs
> thanks for letting me share xoxo



 Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## candyapples88

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!! just wanted to share a few pics of my latest pair, Nude Patent Bana 140
> I included a pic of the wrapping paper the inside of it is red
> Please excuse the modeling pic I took the pics with my phone and it came out with aweful shaddows that made me look like a had bruises on my ankles so I had to adjust it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to every one on your lovely new pairs
> thanks for letting me share xoxo



Love the shoe & the polish color!


----------



## 9distelle

shoesanddogs said:


> I've been busy in the last week and a half...  I waited until the third pair came so I could share them all at the same time.
> 
> First, the rightfully uber-popular madame butterfly booties in black nappa.  My first pair from Saks was just not right, so back they went and I got a different pair from Barneys.  These ones are great.  The third bow gaps a bit at the ankles due to my small ankles but it's not very noticeable and the length is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN, I went to New York, and had to visit both boutiques.
> 
> From Horatio, lady peep python batiks!  I absolutely love the pattern on these ones; I chose between three different pairs for the "just right" pattern.  All the batiks being posted lately just made me realize that yes, I need exotic in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I didn't want Madison to feel bad...hee hee.  My DH picked these ones out because "they're hot", but I do absolutely love them.   They are seriously I think the most comfortable CLs I own for my feet.  Ostrich/leather mad martas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOODNESS they didn't have my size in the jade croc altadamas.  (but you know that I checked).  TO DIE FOR.  They would permanently bankrupt me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I am officially banned.  Well, unless...I still do need something framboise...


All beautiful pairs! Congrats!!!
Hope to see modeling pics of LP Batiks!


----------



## SophieLov

*Candy & City*. I picked the nail polish up at a servo today  it's so bright.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I know I'm on a ban but these were too cute to pass on! Even bf said they were cute! 

Pepi 85 American










I finally have a CL espadrille!


----------



## bling*lover

*Sophie:* Congrats they are gorgeous, the nude is perfect on you. Your polish is so cute aswell!
*Lisa:* Congrats they are very cute, im a sucker for stripes!!


----------



## Pfnille

lisalovesshoes said:


> I know I'm on a ban but these were too cute to pass on! Even bf said they were cute!
> 
> Pepi 85 American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have a CL espadrille!




Yay, they are so cute! I love the stripes! 
I really want a pair of CL espadrilles, too. They're gorgeous.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Sophie*-so pretty! That wrapping is also nice...where did you order your shoes from? I like your nail polish too! hehe

*lisa*-lovely! Modelling pics?


----------



## inspiredgem

Wow, miss a couple of days on here and you miss a lot!

*Sassysarah* - I love them all but the Jaws are amazing!
*elfgirl* - The Leopard pony NP's are beautiful - I just love the red/burgandy patent with the leopard!
*aoqtpi* - I love all three!
*vhdos* - Great find - the color is perfect for Spring!
*phiphi *- Gorgeous!  I really love the Tortoise patent!
*icecreamom *- The Engin spikes are stunning!  Congrats on finding your UHG's!
*shoesanddogs* - OMG - MBB's, Batik LP's AND Ostrich Mad Martas!!!  Gorgeous! 
*indypup* - The Bianca's are so pretty in that color but I especially love the Hyper Cire! 
*grace7 *- The Beauty's live up to their name and they look perfect on you!
*watersnake* - The studded Pigalles are gorgeous!  Congrats!
*BattyBugs* - I love the Cate boots!   The Peanuts are so pretty in that color!
*ntntgo* - I'm speechless!  Amazing haul - I absolutely adore the RB suede MBB's and the Batik LP's!
*chanel*liz* - Fabulous!  They look great on you!
*gabLVoesvuitton* - The Ces't Mois have always been one of my favorites - congrats!
*rednose* - I love the Decollete's - such a beautiful classic!
*LeBleu Saphir* - Those are beautiful!  I'd love to see some modeling shots!
*SophieLov* - Stunning!  They look perfect with your bag!
*lisalovesshoes *- Those are so pretty - love the stripes!

I hope I didn't miss anyone!  I was worried that there would more new additions in the time it took me to write this!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, I went to bed and woke up to like 5 more pages!

Very nice Peanuts, *Batty*!

Thanks *Dezy*!

*Sophie*, what pretty wrapping! Love the nude patent!

*Lisa*, those are really cute! Congrats!

Thank you *Inspired*!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Lisa cute shoes! Congrats!


----------



## SophieLov

*Lisa* Those are adorable!! congrats 

 *Bling, LA_Girl, Inspired, & Aoqtpi* you girls are so sweet 

*LA_Girl* I ordered the 38 from shop savannahs and the 38.5 from the sydney boutique (which is where the paper come from ) I kind of cheated a little because I'm sending the 38.5 back and chosing a different pair with the credit, but im keeping the paper


----------



## missgiannina

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!! just wanted to share a few pics of my latest pair, Nude Patent Bana 140
> I included a pic of the wrapping paper the inside of it is red
> Please excuse the modeling pic I took the pics with my phone and it came out with aweful shaddows that made me look like a had bruises on my ankles so I had to adjust it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to every one on your lovely new pairs
> thanks for letting me share xoxo


these look amazing on you...perfect nude


----------



## SophieLov

Thankyou *MissG*  I love your avatar


----------



## missgiannina

lisalovesshoes said:


> I know I'm on a ban but these were too cute to pass on! Even bf said they were cute!
> 
> Pepi 85 American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have a CL espadrille!



these are so cute!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Sofi -nice love your avi as well.
Lisa- we need modeling pics adorable wedges!!


----------



## stilly

rednose said:


> First Pair. Brown Decollete.


 

*rednose* - I love these pics!!! So sexy!!!


----------



## MadameElle

*pixiesparkle* - what are you wearing in your avi?  Is that the RB WS bianca?  Please post mod pics if it is...


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi, Sarah, Crystal, MissG, Dezy, Bling, inspired.

Congrats on the Bana, Sophie.
Love the Pepi, Lisa.


----------



## FlipDiver

My brand new Triclos!

*Nude Patent Triclo*


----------



## l.a_girl19

SophieLov said:


> *Lisa* Those are adorable!! congrats
> 
> *Bling, LA_Girl, Inspired, & Aoqtpi* you girls are so sweet
> 
> *LA_Girl* I ordered the 38 from shop savannahs and the 38.5 from the sydney boutique (which is where the paper come from ) I kind of cheated a little because I'm sending the 38.5 back and chosing a different pair with the credit, but im keeping the paper


 
Thats not really cheating lol What do they expect you to do? Re-wrap it? lol  I really like it! I hope JJR wraps my shoes in some pretty paper like yours!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Flip*-


----------



## shoesanddogs

FlipDiver said:


> My brand new Triclos!
> 
> *Nude Patent Triclo*



Wow, what a pretty nude shoe!  Congrats!! Modeling pics, please!


----------



## SUSYDRITSAS

the box says Fred Segal


----------



## sakura

SUSYDRITSAS said:


> the box says Fred Segal



You should post the pics in this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html


----------



## stilly

FlipDiver said:


> My brand new Triclos!
> 
> *Nude Patent Triclo*


 
I love these Flip!!! Yes modeling pics please...


----------



## stilly

My new Pigalle Plato 140s in Nude Patent from NM


----------



## l.a_girl19

^I love them! 140mm really looks sexy!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*stilly*-are they as narrow as the Pigalle 120?


----------



## mrsMP

Very Pretty!

Where did you get them from? 




FlipDiver said:


> My brand new Triclos!
> 
> *Nude Patent Triclo*


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks ladies!! I've already worn them to the movies last night and they are so comfortable! 

I'll take modeling pics when I get my camera back from the service centre on Wednesday! My iPhone is not very good for modeling pics.. Haha

*Stilly* those are so hot!! Congrats!!!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Plato 140s in Nude Patent from NM



 love these!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *la & MrsMP*

*la* - The Plato 140s feel exactly the same as my 120s. I got them true to my Pigalle size but could have gone a half size down. They're cut just as narrow as the Pigalles but the vamp shows a little less toe cleavage. The 140 heel and the 20mm platform net out to a 120 heel so I expected them to feel similar.


----------



## natassha68

GORGEOUS  !! , you wear them beautifully !  , thanks for posting show twin !, mine will arrive tomorrow from Horatio 


stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Plato 140s in Nude Patent from NM


----------



## natassha68

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!! just wanted to share a few pics of my latest pair, Nude Patent Bana 140
> I included a pic of the wrapping paper the inside of it is red
> Please excuse the modeling pic I took the pics with my phone and it came out with aweful shaddows that made me look like a had bruises on my ankles so I had to adjust it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to every one on your lovely new pairs
> thanks for letting me share xoxo


----------



## natassha68

So many gorgeous additions, wow !!! congrats Ladies


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Plato 140s in Nude Patent from NM



Oh Stilly, those look gorgeous on you!! Are they easy to walk in? I don't know how you ladies do it! I struggle in the 120s!!!! Sigh...


----------



## cl-pig

very nice Stilly!. Another pigalle masterpiece to add to your collection!


----------



## ntntgo

*Stilly*-you have crazy great feet and legs. And I love that you always show off your shoes with such classy dresses.  Love the Pig Platos.
*Flip*-great color and they will look awesome on you.
*Shoesanddogs*-that is the nicest compliment but my collection isn't any better than anyone else's.
To *everyone* that said such nice things-ok, you enablers, you're making me want to stop being lazy and post my new purchases.  You're all so sweet and lovely ladies.


----------



## sofaa

ooohh stilly, you made me want to order the nude pigalles as well nowww!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *lisaloves, missg, natassha, LeBleu, cl-pig, ntntgo & sofaa *for all the great comments!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love those *Flip*!

Oooh, more nude patent! Great buy *Stilly*! You're the Pigalle Queen!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *aoqtpi*!!!

I've collected 3 pairs of nudes in 1 month!!!
I love them!!!


----------



## 9distelle

*Ladies*, congrats for all your beautiful new pairs of CLs!!!*
Stilly, *congrats for your beautiful Pigalle Plato 140s in Nude Patent!!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

SophieLov said:


> Hi everyone!! just wanted to share a few pics of my latest pair, Nude Patent Bana 140
> I included a pic of the wrapping paper the inside of it is red
> Please excuse the modeling pic I took the pics with my phone and it came out with aweful shaddows that made me look like a had bruises on my ankles so I had to adjust it
> 
> 
> Congrats to every one on your lovely new pairs
> thanks for letting me share xoxo


----------



## Indieana

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Plato 140s in Nude Patent from NM




Lovely!! Congrats - wasn't sure about the Plato before but they look amazing on you - I have been convinced!!!


----------



## clothingguru

WOW this thread MOVES FAST! 

*rednose*: Congrats on the decolettes! 

*gabl:* Love the booties! 

*chanel:* The MBP's are TDF! Congrats! 

*nat:* Love all the new purchases! would *LOVE to seemod  pics of the Balota*! IM seriously dying here of SHOE porn!!!!  

*stilly*: The pigalle plato nude is amazing on you! Congrats! 

*flip:* Lovely pair ! Love nude 

*lebleu:* OOH exotic!! Have never seen this yet on this show. MOD PICS!!! Congrats! 

*lisa*: Love them they are so cute! 

*sophie:* They look amazing on you congrats!!!! 

*batty:* Love the wedges and the boots!

*watersnake:* Love the spikes!!!! 


I hope i didnt miss any one!


----------



## Faraasha

Oh My!!... Everything so beautiful!!... Congrats to everyone!!! 

How is it that Ive been gone like a week and feel like Ive missed a year's worth of everything?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sophie- *they are beautiful! 

*lisa- *great wedges! 

*flip- *what a great pair of nudes! 

*stilly- *another fabulous pair of pigalles!


----------



## ntntgo

Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.


----------



## jmcadon

pics of my new Loubis Babes....


----------



## sobe2009

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.


 

OMG!!! The Balotas ..... Amazing, they do look great on you N. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## rdgldy

balotas...............love!!!!


----------



## Elise499

The Balota are amazing !
*jmcadon* The Loubis Babe are really cute, they look beautiful on you


----------



## kblucero

gorgeous!



dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM


----------



## 9distelle

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.


Awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## BellaEvangelina

Omg beautiful


----------



## jeshika

the balotas look great on you, *Nat*! Especially the RB ones!


----------



## grace7

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.



oh nat! 
 they all look amazing on you. those balotas are so beautiful!! i've had my eye on those cork platos, too. i need them now after seeing them on, thank you for those pictures!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*nat:* Thank you for the modeling pics! They ARE gorgeous!!!!!!!! 

*jmc:* congrats! They are lovely!


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.



These look fantastic on you!



jmcadon said:


> pics of my new Loubis Babes....



Very nice!


----------



## bling*lover

*Nat:* WOW they look fantastic on you, the *RB* is so gorgeous. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dessye

Another tPFer who is behind and I've been gone a little over a day only!   Anyways, congrats to everyone on their amazing purchases and awesome mod pics.

Sorry, I can't do individual comments.  I'm at work and am supposed to be...errr....working 

*Nat*: I have to say it: those suede Balotas on you.....

*Sophie*: Your Banas! Thank you SO much for posting mod pics.  I've been dying to see these on!  Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France.  According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are.  But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in.  Would like feedback.


----------



## jmcadon

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.


 Pretty!!!


----------



## ntntgo

jmcadon said:


> pics of my new Loubis Babes....


 
*jm*-Christian signed a pair of these for my mom in the red/black colorway.  I tried them on and think they are so lovely.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## sakura

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France.  According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are.  But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in.  Would like feedback.



Wow!  *N*, these - along with your other new acquisitions - are stunning!   I think they look pretty good, especially in the side profile pic.

Since this is navy ostrich leg, I'm assuming it's different from the one released in FW '08, right?


----------



## ntntgo

^^^^Yes, these were an S.O. that was done just this past year.  They were brand new but she put black vibrams on them so I had to have my cobbler, gently, take them off and put red on.  He's a god when it comes to CLs.  They look perfect.


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.



 i need!!! they look great on you!


----------



## missgiannina

jmcadon said:


> pics of my new Loubis Babes....



these look fabulous!


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France.  According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are.  But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in.  Would like feedback.



the color is stunning!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies...I am just back on the site after only being off for a few days....(well, since I last posted my new purchase pics).  THANK YOU ALL FOR THE AMAZING COMPLIMENTS!!!  THIS IS THE BEST FORUM EVER!


----------



## chacci1

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.



OMG!!!  The Balotas are beautiful!  I knew I loved this style without ever trying them on!  They are amazing!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Louboufan

SPEECHLESS!


ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France. According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are. But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in. Would like feedback.


----------



## rdgldy

OK, those pigalles are TDF!!!!!  They look stunning.  I need those pigalles, and I cannot even wear the 120s.


----------



## Cityfashionista

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.





jmcadon said:


> pics of my new Loubis Babes....





ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France.  According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are.  But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in.  Would like feedback.



 Fabulous ladies!


----------



## maryelle

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France.  According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are.  But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in.  Would like feedback.


absolutely gorgeous.....


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France. According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are. But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in. Would like feedback.


 
Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> Here are the mod pics of the Balotas & I just got the Cork Pigalle Platos in the mail today.


 
Amazing!


----------



## bling*lover

*Nat:* They are gorgeous, and I love the color, congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jmcadon said:


> pics of my new Loubis Babes....


 
So elegant! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

Hyperventilating.......








ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France. According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are. But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in. Would like feedback.


----------



## Faraasha

* ntntgo* Gorgeous!!!... I love the color of on the ostrich pigalles!!..


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France.  According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are.  But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in.  Would like feedback.



These are gorg! The colour and material... WOW. It looks like one heel isn't straight, but that might just be the angle?


----------



## hazeltt

*ntntgo* I love all the new additions! That SO is soo special and I love the colour!


----------



## calisurf

Finally took pics of these.  They seduced me away from the Jade Altadamas.

Lady Daf














Posted the outfit pics in the other thread but forget to say what I was wearing!

Elizabeth&James skirt, VS boat neck top, Express jacket


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France. According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are. But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in. Would like feedback.


 

These are just stunning!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *9distelle, Indieana, clothingguru, Faraasha & dez*!!!

*cali* - Your Lady Dafs are unbelievable!!! They look amazing on those hot legs of yours!!!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

*Calif............... I'm loving the Lady Daf.  I was torn whether to get these or the "plain" Dafs and seeing how good they look on you, I might have gone the wrong way.  Love that look with the killer heels and the short skirt.*


Lady Daf

Posted the outfit pics in the other thread but forget to say what I was wearing!

Elizabeth&James skirt, VS boat neck top, Express jacket






[/QUOTE]


----------



## candyapples88

calisurf said:


> Finally took pics of these.  They seduced me away from the Jade Altadamas.
> 
> Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted the outfit pics in the other thread but forget to say what I was wearing!
> 
> Elizabeth&James skirt, VS boat neck top, Express jacket



Looks great w/your long legs!


----------



## calisurf

stilly said:


> *cali* - Your Lady Dafs are unbelievable!!! They look amazing on those hot legs of yours!!!



Thanks love!!!  So glad you did a collection thread!  



seattlegirl1880 said:


> *Calif............... I'm loving the Lady Daf.  I was torn whether to get these or the "plain" Dafs and seeing how good they look on you, I might have gone the wrong way.  Love that look with the killer heels and the short skirt.*


 
I like both actually!  And now I see the Daf Booties in the Fall list -- I want those too!  The Daf are sooooo comfortable and tall.



candyapples88 said:


> Looks great w/your long legs!



Thanks candy!  I couldn't take them off at NM, and people kept coming over and saying I had to buy them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

calisurf said:


> Finally took pics of these.  They seduced me away from the Jade Altadamas.
> 
> Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted the outfit pics in the other thread but forget to say what I was wearing!
> 
> Elizabeth&James skirt, VS boat neck top, Express jacket



 Looking good Cali!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France.  According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are.  But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in.  Would like feedback.


 

oh my God  so YOU outbid me on these????? damn ntntgo! I´m a little jelly I wanted these sooo bad


----------



## bornfree

*ntntgo* - woah that ostrich pigalle is to die for! gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## soleilbrun

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France. According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are. But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in. Would like feedback.


 
So it was you the lucky lady who swooped them up.  Congratulations, they are magnificent! Why do people even think black vibrams on CLs are OK? Your cobbler did a great job.


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo: I love, love the Balota. They look amazing on & if I thought I could handle the heel, I'd order a pair. How do they fit? TTS, up or down? I really like the blue ostrich. Blue is my favorite color. *sigh*

JM: Congrats on the Loubi Babes! Very cute!

Congrats, Cali!


----------



## PetitColibri

ntntgo said:


> Hi. Long time no post.  *Kar* has been after me to post so here's some of the shoes that I've gotten.  Some have already come and gone and some, I didn't feel like pulling out.  But, she specifically asked to see what the Devalavi looked like on because I had said that they are my new fave.  I know they don't look like much in pics but they are very sexy on and super comfy.  These are the Jade and I have them on the way from Dublin in the Framboise.
> So here are the Devalavi in Jade, the blues (MBB & Balota 150), the blacks (same), the Beautys (black & taupe/lilack heel) & the Lady Daffs in beige, which I NEVER thought I would like and I love.
> 
> Need to put the others in the next post.




Could you post modeling pics of your beautys please ?
I would love to see how they look on ?

thanks


----------



## PetitColibri

grace7 said:


> i tried and tried but i could not resist the beauty any longer!  she is so pretty. fit is half size large.
> 
> beauty 100 in beige lilac




could you post more modeling pics please ? love them !


----------



## Jönathan

*calisurf,* Love the Lady Daf's!! They look stunning on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Cali*-They look really good on you!


----------



## ntntgo

*Cali*-they look amazing on you.  And I love love the outfit.  I bought them in the beige and was surprised at how comfortable and easy to walk in they are.

*Shoes*-I'm sorry. If you knew the amount of money I had to put in to them to fix the soles, you'd be less jeal.  Who puts black Vibrams on brand new S.O. shoes?????


----------



## Dessye

*Cali*: Those are *stunning* on you --- definitely a head-turner, or in this case, head bower...  Love that combo with the skirt!


----------



## karwood

*chacci,* BEAUTIFUL haul!!! All four pairs are truly amazing! Congrats!
*MrsTeacher,* Love those coffee Bibi! The color is so deliciously rich IRL!
*Reden,* good choice on the Pik Boat! I agree the Rollerboy is a bit too much.
*faraasha,* you are on a roll!
*mishy,* shoe twin!!! THe framboise MBB and Loubout both look fabulous on you!
*seattle,* did you decide to keep the Daff?
*sofaa* your PP are fab!
*aoqtpi,* cute wedges! Do the sock trick and hopefully it will stretch out the vamp a bit. Also, congrats on your Piros and VP.
*dessye,* your LP python batik looks fantastic on you! Congrats on scoring a pair of these very coveted shoes.
*steph,* glad you decided to keep them! Like I posted before, they are fab!
*Sassy,* beautiful new additions!
*elf,* Your NP are purrrfect!
*phi,* both your Ron Rons are Yoyo are very lovely!
*icecream,* they are fab!
*shoesanddogs* three amazing pairs! Congrats!
*vhdos,* congrats on scoring those lovely shoes! I can't wait to the end result of your DIY strass project.
*indy,* congrats on both pairs, they are very lovely. I'm glad you decided not to dye the Bianca. I had these Biancas and the beige color is truly a lovely color IRL.
*grace,* the Beauty looks very pretty on you.
*watersnake,* those are fierce!
*batty,* great Cate boot and Peanuts!!
*ntngo,* thank you for posting modeling pics of the Devalavi! Those stock pics simply don't do much for this style, but they look fabulous in your modeling pics! I can't wait to see the Devalavi in framboise.  I also looooooooove the Balota!! I have decided I NEED the RB Balota and I am now  searching for a pair. Your navy ostrich Pigalle are spectacular!! The blue color is simply divine! 
*Chanel,* gorgeous.
*gab* the C'est Moi have always been one of fav CL booties! Congrats on scoring a pair!
*LeBleu,* They are lovely, hopefully we can see modeling pics. I think you are the first to buy the Delico.
*Red,* congrats on your first.
*lisa,* cute wedges!
*sophie,* Love your nude Bana!
*Flipdiver,* your Triclos are very lovely!
*Stilly,* you seriously know how to work those PP! Absolute perfection!
*jmcaden*, the Loubis Babes are so cute!
*Calisurf,* those Lady Daf look fantastic on you!!!! Love the outfit!

I hope I did not miss anyone!


----------



## CelticLuv

I've missed 4 days of this thread and boy have I missed ALOT!

Congrats to everyone's latest purchases!!!

*nntgo*, those Ostrich Pigalles are TDF!!!! Love them!!

*Watersnake*, LOVE those Pigalle Spikes! Where did you get them from? I'm seriously thinking I need a pair!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ntntgo- *the RB Balotas are sooo gorgeous! the navy ostrich pigalles are beautiful! 

*jmcadon- *what a lovely pair! 

*cali- *the lady daf looks so hot on you!


----------



## clothingguru

Cali: the lady daf looks AMAZING on u!!!!! Congrats cheeka!


----------



## moshi_moshi

my MBBs.....after struggling this weekend with the middle bow i was just about ready to return them.... i tried them on again last night and i guess the initial struggling must have stretched them a bit...

TA-DA!  please excuse my unpedicured nails i have an appt next week before i leave for FL


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> my MBBs.....after struggling this weekend with the middle bow i was just about ready to return them.... i tried them on again last night and i guess the initial struggling must have stretched them a bit...
> 
> TA-DA!  please excuse my unpedicured nails i have an appt next week before i leave for FL



*moshi,* your MBB looks fabulous on you! Congrats!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

*Karwood...............*

Not only am I keeping the Daf, I am counting the days until I can get the Daf booties or boots which I understand from sources here at TPF, will be on the fall roster. Now that I have figured out how to walk in them, I love them. **


----------



## Indieana

*moshi -

Congrats!!!! Lovely pair I deffo want some MBB's
*


----------



## l.a_girl19

*moshi*-


----------



## natassha68

Gosh, I have been away far to long, I have to scroll back soooo many pages, sooo many new additions, Ladies, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## jmcadon

ntntgo said:


> So, these are those S.O. Ostrich Pigalles in Navy that I bought from that girl in France. According to Julie at JJR, she just had them made and then she put black vibrams on them so I took them and had the red put on them.
> They are stunning and normal people they would be their perfect Pigalle size but I buy mine TTS, which these are. But since they are a S.O., they are a little small for me to put my gel pad in. Would like feedback.


 I love this pointed toe style...it is the sexiest CL, IMO.  I think they are so pretty on you


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks again *K*!!  i am saturating all threads with my MBBs 

thank you *indieana* & *la girl*!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

So my Ambers finally arrived. I was charged insane fees but the seal was not broken by customs so they did not touch my shoes. HOWEVER, I noticed immediately really bad damage on them. First of all, the shoes were not packaged properly, the shoes were loose in the box,there was no fragile stickers on the box (strass is very delicate). I am so upset.

Here are pictures of them. And last 3 pictures shows the damage on them. I am sorry for my messy room. I am so disappointed right now. The damage in the last 3 pics are scratches on the specchio leather and the last pic is an area on heel with broken strass crystals. I asked her beforehand if there was any damage and she told me they were perfect. I specifically asked about the specchio because I noticed how easily it gets damaged.


----------



## Dessye

^^^ Oh NOOOOOOO!!!!!   I am so sorry this is happening. Ugh!  This warrants an immediate call to JJR!   I think they should offer you a refund and take care of the return shipping.  Paying that much (retail) for a damaged pair is not acceptable, even if it occurred during shipping.  You're right, strass/specchio is very delicate and the shoes should have been padded appropriately in the box.  If you return them, you can get your customs/taxes back.  I'm so very sorry...


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thanks* Dessye*. I wrote them an email since they are closed now. I will be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## MadameElle

*la_girl *- so sorry you are going through this.  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## l.a_girl19




----------



## chacci1

Wow!  That is so dissapointing!  I know how much it sucks to get something that you were so excited to receive and then find that they are damaged!  You should definitely return them.  I have not had very good experiences working with JJR.  I know many on here have, but for some reason, I have not.  In any event...good luck!


----------



## ochie

sorry this happen to you! yup! Call them, don't email them.. can they exchange them or that's the last pair?


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> So my Ambers finally arrived. I was charged insane fees but the seal was not broken by customs so they did not touch my shoes. HOWEVER, I noticed immediately really bad damage on them. First of all, the shoes were not packaged properly, the shoes were loose in the box,there was no fragile stickers on the box (strass is very delicate). I am so upset.
> 
> Here are pictures of them. And last 3 pictures shows the damage on them. I am sorry for my messy room. I am so disappointed right now. The damage in the last 3 pics are scratches on the specchio leather and the last pic is an area on heel with broken strass crystals. I asked her beforehand if there was any damage and she told me they were perfect. I specifically asked about the specchio because I noticed how easily it gets damaged.



Definitely unacceptable


----------



## grace7

l.a_girl19 said:


> So my Ambers finally arrived. I was charged insane fees but the seal was not broken by customs so they did not touch my shoes. HOWEVER, I noticed immediately really bad damage on them. First of all, the shoes were not packaged properly, the shoes were loose in the box,there was no fragile stickers on the box (strass is very delicate). I am so upset.
> 
> Here are pictures of them. And last 3 pictures shows the damage on them. I am sorry for my messy room. I am so disappointed right now. The damage in the last 3 pics are scratches on the specchio leather and the last pic is an area on heel with *broken strass crystals*. I asked her beforehand if there was any damage and she told me they were perfect. I specifically asked about the specchio because I noticed how easily it gets damaged.



oh no that is terrible!! good luck.


----------



## grace7

calisurf said:


> Finally took pics of these.  They seduced me away from the Jade Altadamas.
> 
> Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted the outfit pics in the other thread but forget to say what I was wearing!
> 
> Elizabeth&James skirt, VS boat neck top, Express jacket




love these...they look great on you!!


----------



## grace7

moshi_moshi said:


> my MBBs.....after struggling this weekend with the middle bow i was just about ready to return them.... i tried them on again last night and i guess the initial struggling must have stretched them a bit...
> 
> TA-DA!  please excuse my unpedicured nails i have an appt next week before i leave for FL



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Indieana

*l.a_girl19 *Thats terrible sorry to hear hope you get it all sorted!


----------



## grace7

i received a new one today from the best ever SA jonathan @ saks. he is awesome!! i've had this on my list for a while now. it is very comfy.
honest opinions please. 

the luxura 140 suede/watersnake in peonia/silver


----------



## kblucero

grace7 said:


> i received a new one today from the best ever SA jonathan @ saks. he is awesome!! i've had this on my list for a while now. it is very comfy.
> honest opinions please.
> 
> the luxura 140 suede/watersnake in peonia/silver



they are gorgeous!


----------



## CasinoRoyal

I finally received my Duvette's via FedEx today... They are a little tight but I think after wearing the shoes a couple of times, I should be OK. For your viewing pleasure....

_please excuse my legs... they look rather hairy and marked up but they really aren't.... _


----------



## aoqtpi

moshi_moshi said:


> my MBBs.....after struggling this weekend with the middle bow i was just about ready to return them.... i tried them on again last night and i guess the initial struggling must have stretched them a bit...
> 
> TA-DA!  please excuse my unpedicured nails i have an appt next week before i leave for FL



These look fantastic on you! I love your blinged out phone too!



l.a_girl19 said:


> So my Ambers finally arrived. I was charged  insane fees but the seal was not broken by customs so they did not touch  my shoes. HOWEVER, I noticed immediately really bad damage on them.  First of all, the shoes were not packaged properly, the shoes were loose  in the box,there was no fragile stickers on the box (strass is very  delicate). I am so upset.
> 
> Here are pictures of them. And last 3 pictures shows the damage on them.  I am sorry for my messy room. I am so disappointed right now. The  damage in the last 3 pics are scratches on the specchio leather and the  last pic is an area on heel with broken strass crystals. I asked her  beforehand if there was any damage and she told me they were perfect. I  specifically asked about the specchio because I noticed how easily it  gets damaged.



I'm so sorry they arrived damaged! With the customs they must have been close to $3k! Def. unacceptable for brand new shoes to be damaged in this way. I hope you get it worked out!


----------



## grace7

and another that was an ebay find which i have always wanted. they arrived in not so great condition (which i knew from seeing her pics from the auction) but i was able to spiff them up pretty good and i'm in love!

the ronda dina 140 in goa lame


----------



## gymangel812

l.a_girl19 said:


> So my Ambers finally arrived. I was charged insane fees but the seal was not broken by customs so they did not touch my shoes. HOWEVER, I noticed immediately really bad damage on them. First of all, the shoes were not packaged properly, the shoes were loose in the box,there was no fragile stickers on the box (strass is very delicate). I am so upset.
> 
> Here are pictures of them. And last 3 pictures shows the damage on them. I am sorry for my messy room. I am so disappointed right now. The damage in the last 3 pics are scratches on the specchio leather and the last pic is an area on heel with broken strass crystals. I asked her beforehand if there was any damage and she told me they were perfect. I specifically asked about the specchio because I noticed how easily it gets damaged.


wow that's awful. this is really making me question if buying overseas is worth the savings. to have a chance of getting of getting damaged shoes and dealing with customs fees would not be worth it i'm beginning to think. my first overseas purchase went perfectly but i don't know if i could get lucky again. i hope the situation gets fixed for you. the shoes are otherwise gorgeous though.


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am so upset. I think she sold me the display pair cuz the price sticker was under the shoe. I really hope they refund me because this is totally not my responsibility! She said it was the last pair. I even have the email saved where I asked her if they were in less than perfect condition and she said they were not damaged at all. "Perfect" were her exact words.

Thank you for the kinds words everyone. I will hopefully have this fixed by the end of the week. I think I may have found another pair  However, it is such a pain to go through this mess and then I have to go through the process of getting my custom fees refunded. Argggg.


----------



## chacci1

grace7 said:


> i received a new one today from the best ever SA jonathan @ saks. he is awesome!! i've had this on my list for a while now. it is very comfy.
> honest opinions please.
> 
> the luxura 140 suede/watersnake in peonia/silver



These are gorgeous!!!!  I want a pair!  I am waiting for the white ones to be released.  But this color is fab as well!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Beautiful purchases ladies! I am sorry I am not commenting individually...I am a little distraught right now.


----------



## 5elle

^^ So sorry to hear about your Ambers, hopefully JJR will be forthcoming with a return or partial refund if you are happy to keep them. If it makes you feel any better, noone will notice that damage if you do decide to keep them but on principle I hope you win this one with them. That is unacceptable.

Gorgeous new additions everyone, far too many to comment!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ I asked for a full refund. This is totally their fault. I am trying to track another pair down. No one is calling me back  I know it won't be noticable but I definitely dont think its right that I paid a total of 3000$ CND for a damaged pair. Thank you *5elle*


----------



## aoqtpi

grace7 said:


> i received a new one today from the best ever SA jonathan @ saks. he is awesome!! i've had this on my list for a while now. it is very comfy.
> honest opinions please.
> 
> the luxura 140 suede/watersnake in peonia/silver




Oooh, so unique! They look great on you!



CasinoRoyal said:


> I finally received my  Duvette's via FedEx today... They are a little tight but I think after  wearing the shoes a couple of times, I should be OK. For your viewing  pleasure....
> 
> _please excuse my legs... they look rather hairy and marked up but they really aren't.... _



Wow, I love the colour combo on the patent! Beautiful!



grace7 said:


> and another that was an ebay find which i have  always wanted. they arrived in not so great condition (which i knew from  seeing her pics from the auction) but i was able to spiff them up  pretty good and i'm in love!
> 
> the ronda dina 140 in goa lame



Love the metallic!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous new additions ladied congrats!
*l.a: *I'm so sorry this happened to you, especially since for weeks you've been so excited to get them. Such a let down, I hope you can get it sorted out and hopefully get another pair!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Thank you. I found a pair but now I need a refund from JJR tomorrow or I wont be able to get them and the SA cant hold the item as a rule. The SA said they would try though. This is all thanks to *Dessye*. She called them for me


----------



## Dessye

^^^ I have to warn you that even if JJR agrees to a refund, they may not be able to do so until they get the shoes back.  There may be a time lag.


----------



## Cityfashionista

moshi_moshi said:


> my MBBs.....after struggling this weekend with the middle bow i was just about ready to return them.... i tried them on again last night and i guess the initial struggling must have stretched them a bit...
> 
> TA-DA!  please excuse my unpedicured nails i have an appt next week before i leave for FL





grace7 said:


> i received a new one today from the best ever SA jonathan @ saks. he is awesome!! i've had this on my list for a while now. it is very comfy.
> honest opinions please.
> 
> the luxura 140 suede/watersnake in peonia/silver





CasinoRoyal said:


> I finally received my Duvette's via FedEx today... They are a little tight but I think after wearing the shoes a couple of times, I should be OK. For your viewing pleasure....
> 
> _please excuse my legs... they look rather hairy and marked up but they really aren't.... _





grace7 said:


> and another that was an ebay find which i have always wanted. they arrived in not so great condition (which i knew from seeing her pics from the auction) but i was able to spiff them up pretty good and i'm in love!
> 
> the ronda dina 140 in goa lame



 Gorgeous ladies! I want every pair!


----------



## Cityfashionista

*LA* Congrats!  I'm so happy Dessye was able to help you. I hope you are able to get a refund in time to buy the new pair.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> ^^^ I have to warn you that even if JJR agrees to a refund, they may not be able to do so until they get the shoes back. There may be a time lag.


 
Are you serious? Omg I am so angry. This girl is going to get a piece of my mind tomorrow morning. I already have to wake up early for class and now I have to deal with this extra early tomorrow morning. What a nightmare. I just asked DBF if he could help me out until I get my refund...no word yet lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dessye said:


> ^^^ I have to warn you that even if JJR agrees to a refund, they may not be able to do so until they get the shoes back. There may be a time lag.


 
Also, I returned a pair of shoes to MyTheresa once and I tried to get my customs fees back and I was told by the shipper (I don't remember the carrier) that I would not be able to get my customs fees back.

If I remember correctly it was not FedEx so I hope you are able to get your fees back also, *LA.*


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Also, I returned a pair of shoes to MyTheresa once and I tried to get my customs fees back and I was told by the shipper (I don't remember the carrier) that I would not be able to get my customs fees back.
> 
> If I remember correctly it was not FedEx so I hope you are able to get your fees back also, *LA.*


 
What???  That's terrible!  I know that in Canada, we can get our duties and taxes back because I did it once myself and I know this is possible with FedEx and UPS.  I bought a way too large Burberry Prorsum Oversized Raincoat that made me look like a black pumpkin off Net-A-Porter.com.  The duties and taxes were $650!   It was a bit of a hassle because of the paperwork and research but I did eventually get my cheque.


----------



## l.a_girl19

There I put them as my avi. No reason not to enjoy the right shoe LOL 

I figured it would be a hassel. I feel like I should just keep them if I can get a partial refund. I hate that the crystals are broken on that side though. If it was just the specchio I would have not complained (well ok maybe but not as much). Do you think MM7 could replace the heel?


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> There I put them as my avi. No reason not to enjoy the right shoe LOL
> 
> I figured it would be a hassel. I feel like I should just keep them if I can get a partial refund. I hate that the crystals are broken on that side though. If it was just the specchio I would have not complained (well ok maybe but not as much). Do you think MM7 could replace the heel?


 
I don't think the entire heel needs replacing but perhaps the broken crystals could be removed and replaced??


----------



## 5elle

Dessye said:


> I don't think the entire heel needs replacing but perhaps the broken crystals could be removed and replaced??



I agree, I think a repair job would be straightforward. I'm leaning towards partial refund too - I hope you have sent the pictures to them. How negligent not to pack them correctly.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Ya. I sent tons of picture of the damage, the way they were packaged compared to how carlinhas were packaged and a copy of the receipt from the bank and the receipt they gave me which indicated that i over payed and they didnt refund me the difference. I posted pics in the ordering from jjr thread.


----------



## Faraasha

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ Ya. I sent tons of picture of the damage, the way they were packaged compared to how carlinhas were packaged and a copy of the receipt from the bank and the receipt they gave me which indicated that i over payed and they didnt refund me the difference. I posted pics in the ordering from jjr thread.



I'm so sorry about the damage!... After all that trouble! :cry:... They are very beautiful though... I hope things could get sorted out...


----------



## chacci1

Ladies....Introducing Leopard Lady Daffodile......


----------



## jenayb

*LA* - it will all be sorted out....


----------



## stilly

*moshi* - The MBBs look fabulous on you!!! Beautiful!!!

*CasinoRoyal* - Congrats on the new Duvettes. They look great on you. I've been looking for a pair for a while with no success.

*grace7* - Great new purchases!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> Ladies....Introducing Leopard Lady Daffodile......



 Those are beautiful


----------



## jeshika

*chacci*, they are super cute!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, *Chacci*!  Awesome!!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Perfect for living in Vegas!


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> What???  That's terrible!  I know that in Canada, we can get our duties and taxes back because I did it once myself and I know this is possible with FedEx and UPS.  I bought a way too large Burberry Prorsum Oversized Raincoat that made me look like a black pumpkin off Net-A-Porter.com.  The duties and taxes were $650!   It was a bit of a hassle because of the paperwork and research but I did eventually get my cheque.



How long did you have to wait before you got your cheque? I'm still waiting for my refund from my Pigalles that I got from Harvey Nicols! It's been at least a month already!


----------



## missgiannina

LVOEnyc said:


> Perfect for living in Vegas!


Cute!!!


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> How long did you have to wait before you got your cheque? I'm still waiting for my refund from my Pigalles that I got from Harvey Nicols! It's been at least a month already!



Unfortunately, I waited 4 to 5 months. I sent in the paperwork in Feb and got my cheque with my tax refund in June.  I know, beaurocracy.


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Wow, *Chacci*!  Awesome!!!





jeshika said:


> *chacci*, they are super cute!





Cityfashionista said:


> Those are beautiful



Thank you ladies!!  I love them too!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*la_girl *- i am so sorry this happened to you... i hope you get this sorted out quickly! 

thank you *grace*! - congrats on all your purchases, the luxura is freaking amazing!!! love it!! 

*casino* - love your duvettes what a fun style!

thank you *aoqtpi* - i made the case myself.. it's 3 different sizes of AB crystals

*chacci *- oooohhh i love the leopard.. they look fab on you!!

*LVOE* - congrats!! the glitter is so pretty


----------



## kisenian

chacci1 said:


> Ladies....Introducing Leopard Lady Daffodile......



These are KILLER!! I am in LOVE!!


----------



## karwood

*seattle,* I'm so happy you decided to keep them!  They are fabulous! I'm looking forward to seeing the next collection. Lots of new styles inspired from the Daff and Lady Daffs!
*grace,* I love the Luxura! I think they look beautiful on you, as well as the Rhonda Dina.
*casino,* the Duvettes are lovely! Try the sock trick, it will  stretch those babies out in a jiffy!
*chacci1,* I can't tell you how much I love those leopard Daffs! They are so purrrrr-fectly fabulous!
*LVO,* they are lovely!

*L.A.,* OMG!!!!!!  I'm so sorry for this unfortunate situation. I am absolutely floored by the negligence on the way these  shoes were packed for shipping. What were they thinking?!?!? If they can't find you a replacement, JJR should  fully reimburse your money, including all the custom/duty charges. If the boutiques refuses to cooperate, I would contact the head office at: 
www.worldboutique@christianlouboutin.fr. This email address is where you can  submit complaints or comments regarding to any of the Christian Louboutin boutiques.

I'm hoping for the best outcome for you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ *kar* - i don't know if i missed the reveal or not but the shoes in your avi are stunning!!!  i am really loving the daff!!!


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^ *kar* - i don't know if i missed the reveal or not but the shoes in your avi are stunning!!!  i am really loving the daff!!!



Thank you so much, *moshi*


----------



## NANI1972

*chacci1* I love the Leopard Daffs on you! This style is really growing on me.

*LVOEnyc* love the sparkle!

Congrats everyone on your beautiful purchases!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*moshi- *congrats on the MBBs! they look great! 

*la_girl- *I'm so sorry after wanting them so bad for your shoes to arrive in such bad shape! I really hope they take care of this for you. 

*grace- *they look great! love the goa lame! 

*casino- *congrats! 

*chacci- *they look fabulous! congrats!!

*lvoenyc- *perfect indeed!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, congrats on your new purchases! This make me I want more Loubies in my closet!


----------



## soleilbrun

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> oh my God so YOU outbid me on these????? damn ntntgo! I´m a little jelly I wanted these sooo bad


 
Me too! and they are beyong to big for me.  If homegirl (seller of the shoe) is in France, If i understand correctly,not far from MM7.  So excuse for the black vibrams.

La_girl:  give 'em hell! Although be prepared that they could care less.  As an american living in europe, my biggest gripe is the lack of customer service. At least on the american scale.  I  had a european friend visit me in the US and his take on US customer service was this " They cut themselve into pieces for you!"


----------



## SophieLov

to every one for all your sweet comments on my banas  I just love them. I'm sorry I can't reply indavidualy I find it hard to keep up and I don't know how to multi quote. 

*LA* OMG I'm so sorry that happened to you I would be devistated and furious! I hope everything works out. 

Congrats to everyone on your wonderful new purchases as I become more familiar with the forum I will learn how to keep up and comment individually x


----------



## flowergirly

grace7 said:


> i tried and tried but i could not resist the beauty any longer!  she is so pretty. fit is half size large.
> 
> beauty 100 in beige lilac


Wow!

The Beauty is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *Moshi, Casino, Grace7, LVOEnyc*! All the pairs are stunning and look amazing on you all!


----------



## clothingguru

*chacci:* LOVE them! Congrats! 

*LVO: *Love glitter! COngrats! 

*grace:* Love both pairs!!! So gorgeous! 

*casino:* LOVE the colors sooo much! Congrats! 

*L.A.* OMG OMG they are unbelievable!!! Congrats! 

*moshi*: love them to bits!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*l.a.* I feel your pain  good luck with whatever you decide to do!

Ladies amazing new buys, I love each and every pair. Great taste!


----------



## aoqtpi

LVOEnyc said:


> Perfect for living in Vegas!



Haha I love your caption. These are so fun!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.....Thank you all!  I am loving the Leopard Daff's.  I'm not so sure about my zebra Daff's though.  I may do a reveal later and ask for your opinions!!  Thank you though for all the wonderful comments!!


----------



## chacci1

moshi_moshi said:


> *la_girl *- i am so sorry this happened to you... I hope you get this sorted out quickly!
> 
> Thank you *grace*! - congrats on all your purchases, the luxura is freaking amazing!!! Love it!!
> 
> *casino* - love your duvettes what a fun style!
> 
> Thank you *aoqtpi* - i made the case myself.. It's 3 different sizes of ab crystals
> 
> *chacci *- oooohhh i love the leopard.. They look fab on you!!
> 
> *lvoe* - congrats!! The glitter is so pretty





karwood said:


> *seattle,* i'm so happy you decided to keep them!  They are fabulous! I'm looking forward to seeing the next collection. Lots of new styles inspired from the daff and lady daffs!
> *grace,* i love the luxura! I think they look beautiful on you, as well as the rhonda dina.
> *casino,* the duvettes are lovely! Try the sock trick, it will  stretch those babies out in a jiffy!
> *chacci1,* i can't tell you how much i love those leopard daffs! They are so purrrrr-fectly fabulous!
> *lvo,* they are lovely!
> 
> *l.a.,* omg!!!!!!  I'm so sorry for this unfortunate situation. I am absolutely floored by the negligence on the way these  shoes were packed for shipping. What were they thinking?!?!? If they can't find you a replacement, jjr should  fully reimburse your money, including all the custom/duty charges. If the boutiques refuses to cooperate, i would contact the head office at:
> www.worldboutique@christianlouboutin.fr. This email address is where you can  submit complaints or comments regarding to any of the christian louboutin boutiques.
> 
> I'm hoping for the best outcome for you!





kisenian said:


> these are killer!! I am in love!!





nani1972 said:


> *chacci1* i love the leopard daffs on you! This style is really growing on me.
> 
> *lvoenyc* love the sparkle!
> 
> Congrats everyone on your beautiful purchases!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *moshi- *congrats on the mbbs! They look great!
> 
> *la_girl- *i'm so sorry after wanting them so bad for your shoes to arrive in such bad shape! I really hope they take care of this for you.
> 
> *grace- *they look great! Love the goa lame!
> 
> *casino- *congrats!
> 
> *chacci- *they look fabulous! Congrats!!
> 
> *lvoenyc- *perfect indeed!





clothingguru said:


> *chacci:* love them! Congrats!
> 
> *lvo: *love glitter! Congrats!
> 
> *grace:* love both pairs!!! So gorgeous!
> 
> *casino:* love the colors sooo much! Congrats!
> 
> *l.a.* omg omg they are unbelievable!!! Congrats!
> 
> *moshi*: Love them to bits!!!





thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LVOEnyc said:


> Perfect for living in Vegas!



Beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

Could it be..truly? I will have a new contribution (finally) to my CL collection next week... and Ladies... I am really


----------



## hazeltt

*Bella* I can't wait to seee!! It's nice to have you back from all the BA craze! teehee


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Unfortunately, I waited 4 to 5 months. I sent in the paperwork in Feb and got my cheque with my tax refund in June.  I know, beaurocracy.



Wow, that is a long wait! I wonder what they're doing every day in the office. And they told me there's a 4-6 week wait. Thanks for letting me know! At least now I'm prepared.


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> Could it be..truly? I will have a new contribution (finally) to my CL collection next week... and Ladies... I am really freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-excited001.gif


 
looking forward to it. I thought it had been a while!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *Karwood*! It turns out Julie sold me the display pair full price and seriously damaged. I guess she thought I wouldn't notice. The manager is refunding me. As for customs, I think he is sending the form in for me but I dont think they will be paying for my customs. 

I was so devastated. Another pair was found for me at NM by the lovely Dessye so I am waiting for the pictures of them to check them and then as soon as I send the damaged ones back to JJR, I am good to go for the new pair! The manager is going to refund me the second I ship them so I am thankful I wont have to wait till they get them! 

I sent Europe customer service all the pictures, info, proof of Julie liyng to me by email..etc. 

*icecreamom*-Thank you!


BEAUTIFUL PURCHASES LADIES!


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> Wow, that is a long wait! I wonder what they're doing every day in the office. And they told me there's a 4-6 week wait. Thanks for letting me know! At least now I'm prepared.


 
Well, hopefully you'll be lucky and it will only be 4-6 weeks.   I just know mine took a lot longer...


----------



## Alice1979

Ladies I do apologize for not going back far enough, I'm like 9,834,567,234 posts behind :shame: All of your CLs are absolutely amazing!

*calisurf*, you wear the Lady Daff beautifully! I love your outfit, you look incredible.

*moshi*, the MBBs are stunning on you 

*l.a_girl19*, I'm sorry that the Ambers were sent to you damaged. That's unacceptable! But I'm glad that RJJ is taking them back and giving you a full refund. Hopefully you'd find a perfect pair.

*grace7*, both pairs are TDF. We're shoe twins in Luxura and shoe cousins in Ronda Dina. 

*CasinoRoyal*, the Duvets are gorgeous! Love the colorway.

*chacci1*, the leopard Daffs are out of this world!!!

*LVOEnyc*, perfect for Vegas indeed. 

*Bella*, I can't wait to see what you've got. It's been a while.

I have something to contribute, a pair of oldies that I have been in love with for a long time. A million thanks to an amazing seller, they are finally mine 

Leopard Pigalle 120

















Some modeling shots:


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Bella*!  Can't wait to see either! 

*Alice*, those are amazing on you!


----------



## grace7

CasinoRoyal said:


> I finally received my Duvette's via FedEx today... They are a little tight but I think after wearing the shoes a couple of times, I should be OK. For your viewing pleasure....
> 
> _please excuse my legs... they look rather hairy and marked up but they really aren't.... _



i love these...they are so pretty!



chacci1 said:


> Ladies....Introducing Leopard Lady Daffodile......



shoe twins! i just received these today. i love them on you but i'm not so sure about them on me. i'm going to post pics. 
i would love to see your zebras daffs!!



LVOEnyc said:


> Perfect for living in Vegas!



pretty!!!



Alice1979 said:


> Ladies I do apologize for not going back far enough, I'm like 9,834,567,234 posts behind :shame: All of your CLs are absolutely amazing!
> 
> *calisurf*, you wear the Lady Daff beautifully! I love your outfit, you look incredible.
> 
> *moshi*, the MBBs are stunning on you
> 
> *l.a_girl19*, I'm sorry that the Ambers were sent to you damaged. That's unacceptable! But I'm glad that RJJ is taking them back and giving you a full refund. Hopefully you'd find a perfect pair.
> 
> *grace7*, both pairs are TDF. We're shoe twins in Luxura and shoe cousins in Ronda Dina.
> 
> *CasinoRoyal*, the Duvets are gorgeous! Love the colorway.
> 
> *chacci1*, the leopard Daffs are out of this world!!!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*, perfect for Vegas indeed.
> 
> *Bella*, I can't wait to see what you've got. It's been a while.
> 
> I have something to contribute, a pair of oldies that I have been in love with for a long time. A million thanks to an amazing seller, they are finally mine
> 
> Leopard Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modeling shots:



those are so pretty alice!
thanks for the compliments. shoe twins and shoe cousins?! neat!


----------



## missgiannina

Alice1979 said:


> Ladies I do apologize for not going back far enough, I'm like 9,834,567,234 posts behind  All of your CLs are absolutely amazing!
> 
> *calisurf*, you wear the Lady Daff beautifully! I love your outfit, you look incredible.
> 
> *moshi*, the MBBs are stunning on you
> 
> *l.a_girl19*, I'm sorry that the Ambers were sent to you damaged. That's unacceptable! But I'm glad that RJJ is taking them back and giving you a full refund. Hopefully you'd find a perfect pair.
> 
> *grace7*, both pairs are TDF. We're shoe twins in Luxura and shoe cousins in Ronda Dina.
> 
> *CasinoRoyal*, the Duvets are gorgeous! Love the colorway.
> 
> *chacci1*, the leopard Daffs are out of this world!!!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*, perfect for Vegas indeed.
> 
> *Bella*, I can't wait to see what you've got. It's been a while.
> 
> I have something to contribute, a pair of oldies that I have been in love with for a long time. A million thanks to an amazing seller, they are finally mine
> 
> Leopard Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modeling shots:



Love these!!!


----------



## stilly

*Alice* - I love, love, love your Leopard Pigalles!!!
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies... hopefully you will find it was worth the wait, I am SUUUUUPER excited about them...

*Alice*, love your new pigalles... my piggies cannot do pigalles.


----------



## BellaShoes

*chacci*, your leopard Daff's are insane!!
*LVOE*, gorgey new sparkly numbers!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Chacci*-the leopard daffs are my favorite material/color on the daffs!

*LVOE*-stunning!

*Alice*-omg they are so beautiful!


----------



## grace7

thank you so much everyone for the sweet words on my new purchases.

i have a couple of new ones (and maybe one more on the way ) and then i will have to take a break!

i received the leopard daffodile today and while i *reallllllly* love them i'm not sure how they look on me. will you let me know what you think, honestly? are they clown shoes?! i know this is not a fan favorite, i was not a fan when they first came out but they have grown on me. thanks!

leopard daffodile 160


----------



## grace7

and i also received the panier 120 in taupe.  so comfy!
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## aoqtpi

Alice1979 said:


> Leopard Pigalle 120



Love these!



grace7 said:


> thank you so much everyone for the sweet words on my new purchases.
> 
> i have a couple of new ones (and maybe one more on the way ) and then i will have to take a break!
> 
> i received the leopard daffodile today and while i *reallllllly*  love them i'm not sure how they look on me. will you let me know what  you think, honestly? are they clown shoes?! i know this is not a fan  favorite, i was not a fan when they first came out but they have grown  on me. thanks!
> 
> leopard daffodile 160



I have to be honest: I'm not a fan of the Daf at all, but I actually like how they look on you! I wouldn't wear them myself, but they look great with that tight LBD!



grace7 said:


> and i also received the panier 120 in taupe.  so comfy!
> thanks for letting me share!



Love love love! And impressed that you can wear 120s without a platform!


----------



## Luv n bags

Grace7, I love your style, but I personally do not like the Daffs.  I love the leopard print, but it looks like a whole lotta shoe on a small body.  I do love your Paniers, though.


----------



## jenayb

Love the Dafs and the Paniers!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Grace7*!!! They both look awesome on you!  Look at the figure!


----------



## maryelle

*grace7* you are ROCKING those leopard dafs! definitely keep them!


----------



## missgiannina

grace7 said:


> thank you so much everyone for the sweet words on my new purchases.
> 
> i have a couple of new ones (and maybe one more on the way ) and then i will have to take a break!
> 
> i received the leopard daffodile today and while i *reallllllly* love them i'm not sure how they look on me. will you let me know what you think, honestly? are they clown shoes?! i know this is not a fan favorite, i was not a fan when they first came out but they have grown on me. thanks!
> 
> leopard daffodile 160



they look really good on you!


----------



## rdgldy

the dafs look good on you but I am just not a huge fan of the style.


----------



## grace7

thanks so much everyone, you are all very helpful! the dh luvs these...and he is usually lukewarm on most of my shoes.

hi tt, long time no see!


----------



## candyapples88

Love the new additions Grace7 and I LOVE the Dafs!!


----------



## hazeltt

There are so many fab CL purchases I can't keep up with this thread! Congrats ladies!


----------



## candyapples88

Alice - I'm so jealous! These might have to go on my list  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Alice, I love your piggies!
Grace, congrats on both your new pair. I'm not really a fan of either, but I do love the leopard print.


----------



## BattyBugs

Here is a pair that jumped into my shopping bag and came home with me tonight. Very Prive 120 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth.


----------



## bling*lover

*Alice:* Congrats on your new Leopard Pigalle, they are gorgeous and look fab on you, I like the way they look with those jeans aswell!
*Grace:* WOW congrats, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations everyone on your amazing purchases!!!  so sorry there are to many to thank individually but I did want to tell Grace that I myself am not a fan of the daffodile but those are definitely smokinnnn on you and I would say keep them because they look hot on you !!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

loooooove love love the 120 version of the duvettes! I only see the 100 version available! great buy!




CasinoRoyal said:


> I finally received my Duvette's via FedEx today... They are a little tight but I think after wearing the shoes a couple of times, I should be OK. For your viewing pleasure....
> 
> _please excuse my legs... they look rather hairy and marked up but they really aren't.... _


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I'm very impressed how this thread is growing up!


----------



## Chins4

Alice1979 said:


> I have something to contribute, a pair of oldies that I have been in love with for a long time. A million thanks to an amazing seller, they are finally mine
> 
> Leopard Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> Some modeling shots:


 
 these on you! I adore the old Kamari Leopard print - I know I live in my 100 version of these but jealous that you can rock the 120s


----------



## l.a_girl19

*grace*-the Daffs look really good on you! I really like the Paniers also!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Batty*-Love those VPs!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

grace7 said:


> thank you so much everyone for the sweet words on my new purchases.
> 
> i have a couple of new ones (and maybe one more on the way ) and then i will have to take a break!
> 
> i received the leopard daffodile today and while i *reallllllly* love them i'm not sure how they look on me. will you let me know what you think, honestly? are they clown shoes?! i know this is not a fan favorite, i was not a fan when they first came out but they have grown on me. thanks!
> 
> leopard daffodile 160



 just can say Woooow, Daffodiles are great on you !! I´m so jealous...

I think you should keep them


----------



## karwood

*bella,*Long time, no see! I thought we had completely lost you  to Mr. Atwood! Glad to see you back and I can't wait to see your reveal. I'm betting it will  be super fabulous!
*Alice,* BEAUTIFUL!!
*Grace,* Don't you dare think any further about returning the leopard Daffs!!!!  They seriously look absolutely AMAZING on you.
I also love your Pannier. BTW, is the polish on your toes Chanel Khaki Vert?
*batty,* Love those woodstock VP! I saw these at the store last week and they are certainly beautiful IRL.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Alice1979 said:


> Ladies I do apologize for not going back far enough, I'm like 9,834,567,234 posts behind :shame: All of your CLs are absolutely amazing!
> 
> *calisurf*, you wear the Lady Daff beautifully! I love your outfit, you look incredible.
> 
> *moshi*, the MBBs are stunning on you
> 
> *l.a_girl19*, I'm sorry that the Ambers were sent to you damaged. That's unacceptable! But I'm glad that RJJ is taking them back and giving you a full refund. Hopefully you'd find a perfect pair.
> 
> *grace7*, both pairs are TDF. We're shoe twins in Luxura and shoe cousins in Ronda Dina.
> 
> *CasinoRoyal*, the Duvets are gorgeous! Love the colorway.
> 
> *chacci1*, the leopard Daffs are out of this world!!!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*, perfect for Vegas indeed.
> 
> *Bella*, I can't wait to see what you've got. It's been a while.
> 
> I have something to contribute, a pair of oldies that I have been in love with for a long time. A million thanks to an amazing seller, they are finally mine
> 
> Leopard Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modeling shots:



Alice !! Congrats!! The leopard is fab!! Are they comfy to walk on? and runs TTS?


----------



## cts900

I am so sorry for the general shout out ladies, but I I am hopelessly behind and have to say congrats to everyone on your incredible buys! (*batty, *I just saw those in person and they are stunning!).


----------



## Akalyah

Congrats on all ur new purchases ladies


----------



## karwood

nm


----------



## phiphi

this thread moves SO quickly! i hope that i didn't miss anyone!

*ntntgo* - the pigalles are perfection!
*cali* - the lady daf are fierce!
*moshi* - YAY!! love the MBBS on you!
*l.a.* - i'm so sorry about the ambers! 
*casino* - what a great colour combination!
*chacci* - congrats on the daffs!
*lvoe* - sparrrrrrkles!!! perfect for vegas!
*grace* - what a haul!! i think i like the luxura most but it was so hard to pick a favourite!
*alice* - the leopard ponyhair pigalles are perfection. they look amazing on you! 
*batty* - commented in your thread, but it bears another WOOOT! the VPs are awesome.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Could it be..truly? I will have a new contribution (finally) to my CL collection next week... and Ladies... I am really freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-excited001.gif


 
I sooooo can't wait for this one!!! and my dear *Bella *I am officially starting a "Get Bella to visit the CL Forum more often" movement!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*alice- *the leopard piggies look great! 

*grace- *ok wow! the leopard daffs look so hot on you! keep! the panier are fab! 

*batty- *well they just needed a good home and knew it the minute they saw you  fabulous!


----------



## crystalhowlett

I love everyones new Louboutins. This thread does move fast I had to go back 15 pages!!! 
Alice 79 nice!!!
Grace-great choice!!
LaG-Cant wait to see your new buy
Bella-Im on edge to see what you will add! 
CAsino- I have been watching to see who would buy those love the coral!
Cali- beautiful
Chacci- TDF!
Please forgive me if I have forgotten someone, Im a bit side tracked.


----------



## jenayb

*Alice* I love those so very much!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CasinoRoyal said:


> I finally received my Duvette's via FedEx today... They are a little tight but I think after wearing the shoes a couple of times, I should be OK. For your viewing pleasure....
> 
> _please excuse my legs... they look rather hairy and marked up but they really aren't.... _



Gorgeous Duvettes Casino!!! Thanks for sharing! I really like the color combo! and your legs are perfect


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> Here is a pair that jumped into my shopping bag and came home with me tonight. Very Prive 120 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth.



very pretty!


----------



## Akalyah

My new Carino Flats.... Not as fancy as ya'll.. but they are so cutesie and comfy!.... Great ebay buy!!


----------



## chloe speaks

so many lovely shoes!!! i need to come back and peruse and comment.

I'm still deciding on these, for comfort and size (took 1/2 size down and fit, but toes are best friends there in that toe box!). here are my first pair of Biancas:


----------



## jeshika

love your woodstocks, *batty*!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you all so much *Dessye*, *grace7*, *missgiannina*, *stilly*, *Bella*, *l.a_girl19*, *aoqtpi*, *candyapples88*, *BattyBugs*, *bling*lover*, *chins*, *karwood*, *CRISPEDROSA*, *phiphi*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *crystalhowlett*, and *jenaywins*. You ladies are too sweet!

*CRISPEDROSA*, the pigalles 120 run big, it is recommended to go down at least half a size, and these leopard ones are one full size down from my TTS/US size. They're quite comfy since they're used/broken in. I can actually walk around on the tiles without any problem.


----------



## elfgirl

Congrats, *Alice*! The piggies look fantastic on you!  
I love the rouge metal Biancas, *Chloe*. I hope you keep them! (I have the same toe problem in my flannel Biancas.)
The Carino will be a great Summer staple, *Akalyah*.  Love them on you!
*CR*, I've never seen the Duvette in the colorway.  Very cool!
Love the VPs, *Batty*!


----------



## missgiannina

Akalyah said:


> My new Carino Flats.... Not as fancy as ya'll.. but they are so cutesie and comfy!.... Great ebay buy!!
> 
> View attachment 1350923
> 
> 
> View attachment 1350924



Great find!


----------



## missgiannina

chloe speaks said:


> so many lovely shoes!!! i need to come back and peruse and comment.
> 
> I'm still deciding on these, for comfort and size (took 1/2 size down and fit, but toes are best friends there in that toe box!). here are my first pair of Biancas:



No doubts that they look great on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

Akalyah said:


> My new Carino Flats.... Not as fancy as ya'll.. but they are so cutesie and comfy!.... Great ebay buy!!
> 
> View attachment 1350923
> 
> 
> View attachment 1350924



OOhh, I love these! So great for summer!



chloe speaks said:


> so many lovely shoes!!! i need to come back and peruse and comment.
> 
> I'm still deciding on these, for comfort and size (took 1/2 size down  and fit, but toes are best friends there in that toe box!). here are my  first pair of Biancas:



Such a beautiful colour on the patent!


----------



## bling*lover

*Chloe:* Congrats they are gorgeous, such an amazingly vibrant color, and they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## ntntgo

*Batty*-love those.  Thank goodness they just HOPPED in.  Are we the same size 'cause I'm borrowing those.
*Alice*-love love love
*Chloe*-I know what you mean by the toe box but they look hot on you.
*Akalyah*-too cute
*Casino*-so hot for summer. They'll stretch.
Anyone I missed because I didn't go back far enough. Congrats and wear them in great health and style.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i love every single new addition here! Those Duvet's look hot! And the rouge metal biancas are tdf!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you: CTS, Alice, MissG, Dezy, Jeshika, elfgirl & ntntgo (yes, we are  ) !

I love the colors of your Duvette's, *Casino*.
Gorgeous red,* Chloe*!


----------



## shoesanddogs

So many beautiful shoes I can't keep up!  Congrats to everyone for their new purchases!!

And *grace7*...keep keep keep!  They look amazing on you!!


----------



## cts900

*Akalyah*: Adorable! 
*
chloe*: I hope that you keep them.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I sooooo can't wait for this one!!! and my dear *Bella *I am officially starting a "Get Bella to visit the CL Forum more often" movement!


 I am here! I am here!

My purchase officially left it's 'home base' and is on it's way to me... OMG, a looooooong time coming!


----------



## BellaShoes

Chloe!! Gorgeous Biancas!


----------



## indypup

WOW!  I miss out on a couple of days and I'm 20 pages behind!   I'm going to go back and comment individually.  There are SO many gorgeous new pairs!

I have another addition to add, Alta Iowa.  I am not as in love with the color as I was based off the picture in the Ebay listing, but they are growing on me.


----------



## cts900

I think they are so pretty on you, *indy*!


----------



## indypup

*cts*, thank you so much!  I just worry that they are too yellow for my skin.  I'm not really looking for a nude, but I do want something that compliments it!  

I forgot to add that I am for sure keeping them-- they are SO comfortable!


----------



## cts900

^^I think they are lovely.  I think the butter yellow shade looks perfect for spring and super versatile.


----------



## Dessye

*Chloe*: I love them!!!! They look awesome on you.  Perhaps all you need to do is stretch the toebox a bit.  You could take them to a cobbler.

*Indy*: I totally love this style.  I wouldn't mind having a pair!!! Congrats!

*Akalyah*: Those Carinos are so cute and summery!


----------



## jeshika

*indy*, those look great on you!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *dessye*!  I am planning on starting a collection thread soon, so I'll post the modeling pics there!!  
Thank you *City*!  When are we going to see your collection thread? 
*aoqtpi*, they are literally called Beige (well, Beige 708)!
Thanks *Batty*!  Your cobbler did awesome work on your boots, btw!
Thank you *icecreamom*!
*phi*,  thank you!
*shoesanddogs*, thank you!  
*dezy*, thank you so much!
Thanks *inspiredgem*!
Thank you *Kar*!  Your watersnake Dafs are pretty amazing too!


*Watersnake*, LOVE your Piggies!  I am really jonesing for spikes and you are not helping, lol! 
*ntngo*,  They are ALL incredible!  My faves are the Balota, though. 
*chanel*liz*, they are gorgeous on you!
*gabLV*, the C'est Moi are such a great bootie!
*rednose*, the Decolletes are a fabulous staple!
*LeBleu*, OMG!  I am dying over the cobra!!
*Batty*, the Peanuts are so cute!
*Sophie*, those are gorgeous!  
*lisalovesshoes*, glad to see that someone has gotten the Pepi!  They are so cute... definitely considering a pair for myself!
*Flip*, love your new nudes!
*Stilly*, they look AMAZING on you.
*jmca*, the Loubis Babes are really great on you!
*Nat*, you killed me with the Balota pics and now these too?!  The Pigalles are INCREDIBLE!
*cali*, you know how to rock those!  Love them on you!
*Moshi*, I'm so glad you finally got those!  They look like they were made just for you, truly! 
*grace7*, I really haven't paid much attention to the Luxura before now... I don't know why!  They look incredible on you!  Love the Ronda Dina's too; those have been on my list for a long time!  Gorgeous.
*Casino*, I love the Duvettes on you!  I bet those are going to make a fabulous spring/summer shoe!
*Chacchi*, that leopard is incredible!!
*LVOE*, the glitter is gorgeous!
*Alice*, congrats on your Piggies!  They are beautiful.
*grace7*, I think you pull off the Daf beautifully.  And of course, the Panier are wonderful too! 
*Batty*, I love that colorway of the Woodstock!  I'm glad they followed you home! 
*Akaylah*, what perfect summer shoes!
*Chloe*, they are absolutely stunning. 

  I seriously hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## indypup

*cts*, I didn't think of them like that!  Hmm, maybe I will keep them as they are!  After I saw the pics, I worried that they were a little too much like the Camel Decolletes I let go of last year (that color was awful).  Thank you for the honest opinion! 

*Dessye*, if you don't have a pair of Alta Iowas, you really really need to get a pair!  They are ridiculously comfortable.

Thank you *Jesh*!


----------



## missgiannina

indypup said:


> WOW!  I miss out on a couple of days and I'm 20 pages behind!   I'm going to go back and comment individually.  There are SO many gorgeous new pairs!
> 
> I have another addition to add, Alta Iowa.  I am not as in love with the color as I was based off the picture in the Ebay listing, but they are growing on me.



very pretty!


----------



## jeshika

A quick sneak peak of my spiked piggies!  Official reveal pictures to come... (when it stops raining, if it ever does!)


----------



## MadameElle

GORGEOUS *jeshika*


----------



## Dessye

^^
Fierce Piggy Spikes, *Jesh*!!!   Can`t wait for the reveal!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> A quick sneak peak of my spiked piggies!  Official reveal pictures to come... (when it stops raining, if it ever does!)


 
I love them! They look great on you, as usual! Just wondering, would you wear  those to work?


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> GORGEOUS *jeshika*



Thanks *Madame*! BTW I am DYING over your jade ADs. I have been hounding my SA at Nordys for them. I hope they arrive at Nordys soon!!!



Dessye said:


> ^^
> Fierce Piggy Spikes, *Jesh*!!!   Can`t wait for the reveal!



Thanks *Dess*!!!! They are so comfy!!!! Is there such a thing as too many spikes? 



FlipDiver said:


> I love them! They look great on you, as usual! Just wondering, would you wear  those to work?


Thanks *C*!  i don't know. I wear my candy pumps all the time but i think these are a little too much. in the summer we have casual fridays so i might wear these then...


----------



## grace7

so pretty *Akalyah*!!

*chloe* i love, love, love the color of your bianca! they are gorgeous on you!!!

*indy* those look really nice on you! i think the color is lovely for your skin tone.

*jeshika*!!!! omg!


thanks to *indy, shoesanddogs, phiphi, dezy, crystal, candy, BattyBugs, bling*lover, adctd2, l.a_girl and CRISPEDROSA*!!! i cannot tell you how much i appreciate the feedback.


*karwood*, thank you! i love your daffodiles. my np is diddy mow by rescue beauty lounge, very similar!


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> A quick sneak peak of my spiked piggies!  Official reveal pictures to come... (when it stops raining, if it ever does!)


 LOVE!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Stilettolover

beautiful thread


----------



## missgiannina

love these!



jeshika said:


> A quick sneak peak of my spiked piggies!  Official reveal pictures to come... (when it stops raining, if it ever does!)


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> Thanks *Dess*!!!! They are so comfy!!!! Is there such a thing as too many spikes?


 
No, but there _is_ such a thing as not enough!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> No, but there _is_ such a thing as not enough!


Yes, I need spikes in my life


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Chloe*- Love the rooouuggee.

*Indy*-I am such a suker for pale colors! 

Congrats girls!


----------



## cts900

*indy*: You are so very welcome.  I really like them!

*jesh*: F-I-E-R-C-E!!! Can't wait for more, more, more!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the color on you,* Indy*. It does compliment your skin tone rather well.
*Jeshika*: Spikes!!! I love spikes!


Thank you, Indy! I just love the Woodstock. My SA at Neiman's is actually sending them out for red vibrams for me...no charge. He's a doll!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> A quick sneak peak of my spiked piggies!  Official reveal pictures to come... (when it stops raining, if it ever does!)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, my suede jade Bibis are on the way. I cant wait to see them irl!!!


----------



## karwood

*Akalyah,* they are cute and perfect for the upcoming warm weather!
*chloe,* I hope you decide to keep them, they look beautiful on you. Keep in mind, the Biancas are notorious for stretching with wear. 
*indy,* Thank you for the compliment, dear. Your AI also looks pretty amazing  on you as well. 
*jeshika,* those piggies are looking fierce on you!
*CRISPE,* I can't wait to see pics of your jade suede Bibi


----------



## NANI1972

I truly aplogize I am so far behind in this thread, but I love everyones purchases! Congrats to all!

Indy the Altas look great on you! Keep!


----------



## aoqtpi

indypup said:


> *cts*, thank you so much!  I just worry that they are too yellow for my skin.  I'm not really looking for a nude, but I do want something that compliments it!
> 
> I forgot to add that I am for sure keeping them-- they are SO comfortable!



Yay! I love this side-view!



jeshika said:


> A quick sneak peak of my spiked piggies!  Official reveal pictures to come... (when it stops raining, if it ever does!)



Love these! Can't wait for your 'official' reveal!


----------



## natassha68

these





indypup said:


> *cts*, thank you so much!  I just worry that they are too yellow for my skin.  I'm not really looking for a nude, but I do want something that compliments it!
> 
> I forgot to add that I am for sure keeping them-- they are SO comfortable!


----------



## singsongjones

jeshika said:


> A quick sneak peak of my spiked piggies!  Official reveal pictures to come... (when it stops raining, if it ever does!)


 
Stunning, shoe twin!!!I'm so happy yours finally arrived...they look great on you!


----------



## Dessye

*Indy*: I think they look absolutely fabulous and breathtaking on you and no I don't think they're too yellow against your skin, but if _you_ don't like the color, then dye them.

*CRISPED*: Where did you find jade suede Bibis??? I didn't know they existed


----------



## SassySarah

Completely way behind and I apologize, just wanted to stop in and say congrats on all the lovlies ladies!


----------



## SassySarah

chloe speaks said:


> so many lovely shoes!!! i need to come back and peruse and comment.
> 
> I'm still deciding on these, for comfort and size (took 1/2 size down and fit, but toes are best friends there in that toe box!). here are my first pair of Biancas:



Shoe twin!  And I must say you have amazing legs!  You must work out a lot!


----------



## phiphi

*chloespeaks* the rouge is so amazing!
*indy* - OHH! they look perfect on you - i am so happy you got them!!
*jeshika* - loves it - congratulations on the studded pigalles!


----------



## candyapples88

*Chloe* - LOVE the red! I've been lusting for those.

*Indy* - Classic shoe!

*Jeshika* - I would really love the nude 120 version of those!!


Here is my recent pair. I received the jade AD but they were a tad tight, so I decided to drive 1.5 hrs to NM and see if they had my size, as well as check out what other shoes they had available. Although I absolutely LOOOOOVE the jade color  ...I just couldn't get over my doubt of the AD  I opted to get these instead because I adore this shoe and they are sooo comfy! I sized .5 down from US TTS.


----------



## stilly

*indypup* - Those Iowas look so hot on you!!!

*jeshika* - Gorgeous piggies!!! Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## Akalyah

CandyApples.. those are niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
they look so nice on you!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Yay!!!  *Candy*!!! Shoe twins! They look so lovely on you


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Candy* they are gorgeous and look great on you. I was just looking at these in the purple color, I really like them!


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks *Akalyah*, *Dessye*, and *Bling*!!

*Dessye* - I love them and I'm glad I got them! I love the thick heel. Now if only I could get the Boulimas


----------



## Dessye

bling*lover said:


> Congrats *Candy* they are gorgeous and look great on you. I was just looking at these in the purple color, I really like them!


 
Ooooo, get the purple!!!   It's so lovely - apparently a brighter color than the UV suede.  Kristyne from Robertson sent me a pic today but since I already have Luxura, I passed.  They are gorgeous though!


----------



## chloe speaks

trying to catch up with it all; might have to do two posts! sorry for missing anyone in btwn. it's been too long!

*ntntgo*: those RB Balotas are my favorite color for them (of course the black is also terrific. and the Cork Pigalle Platos look so comfy! Ooh, ostrich looks amazing in that colorway; I don't think I have seen ostrich pigalles before...

*jmcadon*: Loubis Babes are so pretty

*calisurf*: The Lady Daf are so girly-beautiful on you especially with your Elizabeth James skirt oufit! Bit of rockabilly moderne on steroids.  I think they are definitely cooler than the Jade Watersnake on you

*moshi_moshi*: did you take these TTS? Because they fit great on you but you've still got room to spare in the toes. How do you do that? Overhang on myself drives me crazy; I had to take these 1/2 size down and my toes JUST fit. 

*grace7*: i have not seen the luxura 140 suede/watersnake. It looks great for spring! are they comfy because they look it! re: the ronda dina 140 in goa lame - i love the metallic, and do I detect an ongoing love for a certain silhouette?

*l.a_girl19*: sorry to hear about the disappointment, but hope that you've found your Ambers at last! 

*CasinoRoyal*: you Duvettes are so ladylike and pretty  

*chacci1*: so glamourous, those Leopard Lady Daffodile

*LVOEnyc*: Dahling those glitters are suitable for living anywhere!


----------



## kett

Love them candyapples! And they look amazing on you.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats *Candy*!!!!! They are beautiful on you!


----------



## cts900

Those are so fun and they look lovely on you, *candy*! Congrats!


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks *Kett*, *LAGirl*, and *CT*!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


> trying to catch up with it all; might have to do two posts! sorry for missing anyone in btwn. it's been too long!
> 
> *ntntgo*: those RB Balotas are my favorite color for them (of course the black is also terrific. and the Cork Pigalle Platos look so comfy! Ooh, ostrich looks amazing in that colorway; I don't think I have seen ostrich pigalles before...
> 
> *jmcadon*: Loubis Babes are so pretty
> 
> *calisurf*: The Lady Daf are so girly-beautiful on you especially with your Elizabeth James skirt oufit! Bit of rockabilly moderne on steroids. I think they are definitely cooler than the Jade Watersnake on you
> 
> *moshi_moshi*: did you take these TTS? Because they fit great on you but you've still got room to spare in the toes. How do you do that? Overhang on myself drives me crazy; I had to take these 1/2 size down and my toes JUST fit.
> 
> *grace7*: i have not seen the luxura 140 suede/watersnake. It looks great for spring! are they comfy because they look it! re: the ronda dina 140 in goa lame - i love the metallic, and do I detect an ongoing love for a certain silhouette?
> 
> *l.a_girl19*: sorry to hear about the disappointment, but hope that you've found your Ambers at last!
> 
> *CasinoRoyal*: you Duvettes are so ladylike and pretty
> 
> *chacci1*: so glamourous, those Leopard Lady Daffodile
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Dahling those glitters are suitable for living anywhere!


 
*Chloe*-Thank you. I was really sad. I found a pair of Ambers at NM but some crystals were missing. I guess they were not meant to be...I had a problem happen with my home a few days ago and I had that unexpected expense so it would have been a little stupid of me to buy them with this situation. I decided to buy 2 pairs instead of just the Ambers!


----------



## FlipDiver

So many gorgeous purchases everyone!  I can't catch up!


----------



## FlipDiver

This is my most recent purchase... too bad they don't fit me! 

*Barbie Pink Metal Patent Claudia*


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> This is my most recent purchase... too bad they don't fit me!
> 
> *Barbie Pink Metal Patent Claudia*



I looooooove them  What's wrong with the size & what size are they?


----------



## FlipDiver

candyapples88 said:


> I looooooove them  What's wrong with the size & what size are they?



I bought them knowing they were wayyy too big for me, but I thought I would be able to gift them to one of my friends as an upcoming wedding present.  Unfortunately they don't fit anyone else I know (size 40.5).  My Barbie Pink search continues...


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ OHHH NOOO. Those Barbie Pink Claudias are TDF! I love mine so much. Even if they didn't fit me...I would keep them LOL


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> I bought them knowing they were wayyy too big for me, but I thought I would be able to gift them to one of my friends as an upcoming wedding present.  Unfortunately they don't fit anyone else I know (size 40.5).  My Barbie Pink search continues...



I'm sure if you post them on ebay or bonz they will sell pretty fast. A lot of people tend to be on the lookout for that particular shoe.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FlipDiver, they are TDF! Hope you can find these.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

FlipDiver said:


> This is my most recent purchase... too bad they don't fit me!
> 
> *Barbie Pink Metal Patent Claudia*



awww too bad, they're beautiful though!!!! Hope you'll find ones that fit!


----------



## cts900

They are so pretty,* flip*.  May the shoe Gods bring you the perfect fit....


----------



## aoqtpi

I love, love, love that pink! And I totally should have guessed Claudias! My mind was not working this morning.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love them, Candy. Congrats!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Alice1979*: Those Leopard Pigalles are beauties! 

*tigertrixie*: The Leopard Daffodils and Paniers look great on you! I am not sure I could carry them off quite as well 

*BattyBugs*: The Nude Earth is wonderfully subtle and a beautiful summer nude on you

*indypup*: I think the Alta Iowa is definitely not a "nude" but a low key pastel that is pretty on you! 

*jeshika*: spiked piggies! Gorgey! Can't get enough of the spikes myself; am digging the warm weather and spikey friendly weather in NY
jeshika: spiked piggies! Gorgey! Can't get enough of the spikes myself; am digging the warm weather and spikey friendly weather in NY

*candyapples88*: I LIKE!

Thanks *elfgirl,missgiannini, aoqtpi, bling*lover, ntntgo, nerdybird1982,battybugs,cts900, bellashoes, dessye, indypup, grace7, la_girl, karwood, sassysarah, phiphi, candyapples88*!

I've decided to keep them! I wore them out to brunch today for an hour or so - they are not the easiest to wear in! but I love them.


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


> *Alice1979*: Those Leopard Pigalles are beauties!
> 
> *tigertrixie*: The Leopard Daffodils and Paniers look great on you! I am not sure I could carry them off quite as well
> 
> *BattyBugs*: The Nude Earth is wonderfully subtle and a beautiful summer nude on you
> 
> *indypup*: I think the Alta Iowa is definitely not a "nude" but a low key pastel that is pretty on you!
> 
> *jeshika*: spiked piggies! Gorgey! Can't get enough of the spikes myself; am digging the warm weather and spikey friendly weather in NY
> jeshika: spiked piggies! Gorgey! Can't get enough of the spikes myself; am digging the warm weather and spikey friendly weather in NY
> 
> *candyapples88*: I LIKE!
> 
> Thanks *elfgirl,missgiannini, aoqtpi, bling*lover, ntntgo, nerdybird1982,battybugs,cts900, bellashoes, dessye, indypup, grace7, la_girl, karwood, sassysarah, phiphi, candyapples88*!
> 
> I've decided to keep them! I wore them out to brunch today for an hour or so - they are not the easiest to wear in! but I love them.


 
*Chloe*- how could I have missed you new purchase? BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ntntgo

*Candy*-love love love those.  Off to go get them.  Thanks for enabling.


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks *Batty*, *Chloe*, and *NTN*!

*NTN* - I think you'll like them...they are super comfy and could definitely be worn for hours no prob. Happy shopping!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Wow... just a few days away and there's so many awesome new additions! Congrats everyone! 

Here are two of my latest!

Calf Pink/Ivory Georgineta 120 Patent 






Red Crepe Satin / White Chiffon Miss Chief 100


----------



## crystalhowlett

OK here goes! may I present my newest addition to my Louboutin collection.
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74870
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74869
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74871
Excuse my walls we are having them repainted, what a mess!!! But these made my day full of joy!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

crystal, what gorgeous colour!!! And can I say, hot calves too!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Wow... just a few days away and there's so many awesome new additions! Congrats everyone!
> 
> Here are two of my latest!
> 
> Calf Pink/Ivory Georgineta 120 Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Crepe Satin / White Chiffon Miss Chief 100



oooh I love love love your geoginetas!!! the color is gorgeous! 



crystalhowlett said:


> OK here goes! may I present my newest addition to my Louboutin collection.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74870
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74869
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74871
> Excuse my walls we are having them repainted, what a mess!!! But these made my day full of joy!



Fabulous again Crystal!!! They've made my day too haha!


----------



## missgiannina

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Wow... just a few days away and there's so many awesome new additions! Congrats everyone!
> 
> Here are two of my latest!
> 
> Calf Pink/Ivory Georgineta 120 Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Crepe Satin / White Chiffon Miss Chief 100



very pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

crystalhowlett said:


> OK here goes! may I present my newest addition to my Louboutin collection.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74870
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74869
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74871
> Excuse my walls we are having them repainted, what a mess!!! But these made my day full of joy!



i seriously need this color! congrats


----------



## cts900

*crystal*, they are TDF. I love them.

*LeBleu*, such feminine and lovely pairs.  

Congrats to you both.


----------



## stilly

*candyapples* - Great new addition!!! Congrats!!!

*LeBleu* - Love the Georginetas!!! How about some modeling pics???

*Flip* - Sorry the Barbies didn't work out...the search continues!!!


----------



## stilly

*crystal *- Love the new CLs!!! They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LeBleu those 2 new additions are so great!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

FlipDiver those are stunning...so sorry they dont fit you


----------



## BellaShoes

*Crystal*, the Jade AD's are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Flip*, I have always loved the barbie pink... sorry they do not fit you.

*LeBleu*, you are all set for Spring! FUN!!


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> OK here goes! may I present my newest addition to my Louboutin collection.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74870
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74869
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74871
> Excuse my walls we are having them repainted, what a mess!!! But these made my day full of joy!


 
OMGEEEE!!! Those look incredible on you!!!! H-O-T!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Wow... just a few days away and there's so many awesome new additions! Congrats everyone!
> 
> Here are two of my latest!
> 
> Calf Pink/Ivory Georgineta 120 Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Crepe Satin / White Chiffon Miss Chief 100


 
Gorgeous additions, *LeBleu*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Crystal*-They are gorgeous!!! Congrats! I hope you enjoyed the movie!


----------



## aoqtpi

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Wow... just a few days away and there's so many awesome new additions! Congrats everyone!
> 
> Here are two of my latest!
> 
> Calf Pink/Ivory Georgineta 120 Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Crepe Satin / White Chiffon Miss Chief 100



Both these styles are so cute! Can't wait to see what outfits you pair them with!



crystalhowlett said:


> OK here goes! may I present my newest addition to my Louboutin collection.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74870
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74869
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74871
> Excuse my walls we are having them repainted, what a mess!!! But these made my day full of joy!



Amazing, amazing colour!


----------



## LVOEnyc

You ladies always leave me stunned! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Elsie87

Here's my latest purchase!


*Red patent Simple 85mm*


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ That red is stunning!!!! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Crytal, those are incredible!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie! Love red patent! Congrats!


----------



## shoesanddogs

crystalhowlett said:


> OK here goes! may I present my newest addition to my Louboutin collection.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74870
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74869
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74871
> Excuse my walls we are having them repainted, what a mess!!! But these made my day full of joy!



Amazing!!!  Congrats!  Those are incredible!


----------



## bling*lover

That is the most delicious *red* i've ever seen Elsie, they look fab on you, congrats!


----------



## Dessye

*Elsie!!!!!!*. They look spectacular on you!  The photography is just exquisite!  Congrats!


----------



## cts900

^^Ditto everything that *Dessye* wrote.  Your photos always make me love CLs even more.


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Here's my latest purchase!
> 
> 
> *Red patent Simple 85mm*


 

These are gorgeous Elsie!!! I love the toe cleavage!!!


----------



## Missrocks

Gorgeous Elsie! That color leaves me lusting for something red


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elsie*, what a fantastic red!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Elsie87 said:


> Here's my latest purchase!
> 
> 
> *Red patent Simple 85mm*



So cute and love the avi!


----------



## BellaShoes

It has been sooooooo long..... so I have two recent purchases... one which has not yet arrived and I have been pining for since November.. 

But for now... my little treat from Neiman's this weekend....

I am joining the Jade Brigade! 

Introducing my *Jade Watersnake Altadamas*.....


----------



## candyapples88

BellaShoes said:


> It has been sooooooo long..... so I have two recent purchases... one which has not yet arrived and I have been pining for since November..
> 
> But for now... my little treat from Neiman's this weekend....
> 
> I am joining the Jade Brigade!
> 
> Introducing my *Jade Watersnake Altadamas*.....



Gorgeous


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous jade, *bella*.  It looks sooooo pretty with your polish, too!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*BELLA *OMG! STUNNING! Ok all this jade is making me crazy...JENNYS WHERE ARE YOU? lol


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*My latest ..  *





*With Flash:*


----------



## hunniesochic

Purchased 03/09/2011 @ NM
*Christian Louboutins* - 
Lady Glitter Slingback (black)






*I Love It!!!*


----------



## jeshika

What beauties! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My latest ..  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With Flash:*


----------



## hunniesochic

Lady Glitter Slingblack (black)

Breaking it in =)


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Seductive*-Omg! I love them both! Where did you find the black suede? Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

hunniesochic said:


> Lady Glitter Slingblack (black)
> 
> Breaking it in =)


 
Black glitter Congrats!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Thank you ladies 

*l.a_girl19: *Mount st. Boutique.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Thank you! Your pairs are gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

hunniesochic said:


> Lady Glitter Slingblack (black)
> 
> Breaking it in =)



gorgeous! love the red glitter toe!


----------



## shoesanddogs

hunniesochic said:


> Purchased 03/09/2011 @ NM
> *Christian Louboutins* -
> Lady Glitter Slingback (black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I Love It!!!*



Shoe twins!!   Love them!!  And they look great on you--congrats on your purchase!


----------



## FreshLilies

hunniesochic said:


> Lady Glitter Slingblack (black)
> 
> Breaking it in =)



HOT!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Elsie87 said:


> Here's my latest purchase!
> 
> 
> *Red patent Simple 85mm*


the red is perfect! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> It has been sooooooo long..... so I have two recent purchases... one which has not yet arrived and I have been pining for since November..
> 
> But for now... my little treat from Neiman's this weekend....
> 
> I am joining the Jade Brigade!
> 
> Introducing my *Jade Watersnake Altadamas*.....



They are tdf they look amazing on you!


----------



## missgiannina

hunniesochic said:


> Lady Glitter Slingblack (black)
> 
> Breaking it in =)



Stunning!!!


----------



## candyapples88

*Seductive* and *Hunnie*...me likey


----------



## missgiannina

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My latest ..  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With Flash:*



 i love these


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LBS- *They are lovely! 

*crystal- *yay they are gorgeous! I must take pics of mine to share too! 

*elsie-* i love the red! 

*beelllaaaaa- *OMG! I am so glad you got them, they look amazing on you! 

*seductive- *wow Balota overload! they are so hot! 

*hunnie- *the glitter Lady slings are so pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *candy, LA, cts* and *Giannina*!

*seductive*, both are fantastic!!!

*hunnie*, your glitter LP slings are fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, my polish is OPI 'Ali's big break' ... from the Burlesque collection!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *beelllaaaaa- *OMG! I am so glad you got them, they look amazing on you!



Thank you lady!! I am really happy I totted my butt over to SF to see them IRL


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> It has been sooooooo long..... so I have two  recent purchases... one which has not yet arrived and I have been pining  for since November..
> 
> But for now... my little treat from Neiman's this weekend....
> 
> I am joining the Jade Brigade!
> 
> Introducing my *Jade Watersnake Altadamas*.....



Love love love! These look fantastic on you!



hunniesochic said:


> Lady Glitter Slingblack (black)
> 
> Breaking it in =)



Beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

*l.a_girl19*, *FreshLilies*, *missgiannina*, *candyapples88*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *BellaShoes*, *aoqtpi*,  - thanks!

*jeshika* - thanks! i wasn't sure how the red peep toe would look, but i do love the glitter.

*shoesanddogs* - thank you, shoe twins!


----------



## hunniesochic

BellaShoes said:


> It has been sooooooo long..... so I have two  recent purchases... one which has not yet arrived and I have been pining  for since November..
> 
> But for now... my little treat from Neiman's this weekend....
> 
> I am joining the Jade Brigade!
> 
> Introducing my *Jade Watersnake Altadamas*.....



So beautiful! The color is amazing!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My latest ..  *
> 
> 
> *With Flash:*




Your CL collection is BEEEEEEEAUTIFUL! I love your *Phython Batik HP!!!!*


----------



## jeshika

Already posted these in my collection thread... but wanted to share my new babies:

Pigalle Spike 100mm 










Pik^3 (shoe cousins, *jenay*!)





VP Spike in Beige (Officially keeping them!)


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Congrats! They are all amazing choices!


----------



## Fashionistavava

Had them for three days now. Will they break in? Real toe chrunchers.


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *Bella*, *SeDuCTive* and *Hunnie* and congrats again *Jesh*!!  Simply Ah-MA-ZING on all of you!!!!!

Jade , black suede Balotas!!  and glitter!   I need to get me some black or nude glitter!  And studs!!!


----------



## jeshika

*la* and *dessye*!


----------



## jenayb

Yay *jesh*! Shoe cuzzzzzzinssssss!!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

jeshika said:


> Already posted these in my collection thread... but wanted to share my new babies:
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pik^3 (shoe cousins, *jenay*!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VP Spike in Beige (Officially keeping them!)


 
GORGEOUS and HOT!! Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very pretty, *LeBleu*!

*Crystal,* they are stunning.

Love the red patent, *Elsie*.

Glad to see you back in red soles, *Bella*. Love the jade!

I love both pair, *Seductive*! If I could walk in those heels, I'd have to have a pair, too.

Very gorgeous glitter, *Hunnie*!

*Jeshika*: Congrats on 3 pair of spikeys. Shoe twins on the VPs!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Jeshika, congrats on your new three pairs of Loubies!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you everyone.
*LeBleu Saphir, CEC.LV4eva,Miss G,CTs900,Stilly, DEZYBLady, AOQTPI, BATTY BUGS
Bella*-yours look so good on you!! u brought out the true color gorgeous.
*Dessye, LA girls, CRISPERDROSA, S&D,*
*ELSIE*-love the red simples beautiful color!!
*SEDUCTIVE*- wow double vision amazing I must say!! BRAVO!!
*Hunnie*- love the glitters so beautiful
*JESHIKA*- OMG!! love love love the spike pigalle, where did you find them? Lucky girl you! AAHHHH so many spikes!! im jealous! :greengrin:
*FAShion*- TDF girlie loving the spikes!!!


----------



## DivineCutie

Hey Hey Ladies.. these are my very 1st pair of CL's and i am on cloud 9

Here's to hoping that i can keep on adding to the collection..woot woot.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Divine- ROuge simples?  i love them!!  congrats on your first pair its the best feeling and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## DivineCutie

I know!!!! i didnt even want to wear them..but i had to show them off.. owwww! 

plotting my next purchase..


----------



## DivineCutie

Bella.. those shoes are...siiiick! the color is Gorgtastic..!!



BellaShoes said:


> It has been sooooooo long..... so I have two recent purchases... one which has not yet arrived and I have been pining for since November..
> 
> But for now... my little treat from Neiman's this weekend....
> 
> I am joining the Jade Brigade!
> 
> Introducing my *Jade Watersnake Altadamas*.....


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone! 

*Bella*: That colour is stunning!

*Seductive*: Very pretty, congrats!

*Hunnie*: Those are so fierce!

*Jeshika*: Lovin' all the spikes!

*Fashionista*: Those are cool! Hope they break in!

*Divine*: Congrats on your first pair, they're lovely!


----------



## ntntgo

First of all, love everyone's new treasures.

Ok, so, yes, we all buy a lot of FABULOUS Loubs.  But, I've made it my mission to try to bring attention to some of the shoes that you may not buy because you haven't seen how fabulous they look on.

I posted my Devalavi in Jade suede. I loved them so much that I had to order them in Framboise.  So here they are.

Also, my new fave for everyday, comfy, fabulous on are the Fine Bretelle.  These are my black ones.  I did these modeling because I had them on today with tights. So I did them with and without tights.  I totally think these shoes are hot.

Love to know if I'm nutty or if they really are as good looking on as I think they are.  Because they don't do anything for me just sitting on a shelf.  I'm so glad I took a chance.


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> First of all, love everyone's new treasures.
> 
> Ok, so, yes, we all buy a lot of FABULOUS Loubs.  But, I've made it my mission to try to bring attention to some of the shoes that you may not buy because you haven't seen how fabulous they look on.
> 
> I posted my Devalavi in Jade suede. I loved them so much that I had to order them in Framboise.  So here they are.
> 
> Also, my new fave for everyday, comfy, fabulous on are the Fine Bretelle.  These are my black ones.  I did these modeling because I had them on today with tights. So I did them with and without tights.  I totally think these shoes are hot.
> 
> Love to know if I'm nutty or if they really are as good looking on as I think they are.  Because they don't do anything for me just sitting on a shelf.  I'm so glad I took a chance.




They look Fab !


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> First of all, love everyone's new treasures.
> 
> Ok, so, yes, we all buy a lot of FABULOUS Loubs. But, I've made it my mission to try to bring attention to some of the shoes that you may not buy because you haven't seen how fabulous they look on.
> 
> I posted my Devalavi in Jade suede. I loved them so much that I had to order them in Framboise. So here they are.
> 
> Also, my new fave for everyday, comfy, fabulous on are the Fine Bretelle. These are my black ones. I did these modeling because I had them on today with tights. So I did them with and without tights. I totally think these shoes are hot.
> 
> Love to know if I'm nutty or if they really are as good looking on as I think they are. Because they don't do anything for me just sitting on a shelf. I'm so glad I took a chance.


 
Wow, I love these!!!  Especially the Fine Bretelle.  You're very right that they are practical and great for everyday.  They may have to go on my list   Congrats!

And congrats on your very first pair, *Divine*!  They're gorgeous on you   Can't wait to see your second pair!


----------



## Dessye

Fashionistavava said:


> Had them for three days now. Will they break in? Real toe chrunchers.


 
Congrats, *Fashionista*!!  I don't have this style, but I'd assume they would break in like any other piggie?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies on all of your kind words! I love my Jades!!! Thank you *divine, dessye, elsie, batty, crystal*!!!

Welcome to CL *divine*! Are they glittarts? Gorgeous!
*ntntgo*, fabulous new additions!


----------



## BellaShoes

I may have my super-uber fabulous reveal tonight!!!!!  

As long as I do not  when I open the box...


----------



## ntntgo

Oh, *Bella*.  I hate when you do that.  The suspense is mean.


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> I may have my super-uber fabulous reveal tonight!!!!!
> 
> As long as I do not  when I open the box...


----------



## ntntgo

*Jess*, just looked back.  Your spike happy.  Nice ads.  You gonna kill someone with all those spikes?
*Fashionistavava*-love them.  They'll give once you start wearing them. Stuff them with sox.
*Miss G*-everytime I come on here and see those Clou in white makes me want to get them.  They look so good on you.  I think the Ivory, Taupe and white will be too much in the same family, though. Especially since I still have the Clou Noeud in nude, right?


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> *Jess*, just looked back. Your spike happy. Nice ads. You gonna kill someone with all those spikes?
> *Fashionistavava*-love them. They'll give once you start wearing them. Stuff them with sox.
> *Miss G*-everytime I come on here and see those Clou in white makes me want to get them. They look so good on you. I think the Ivory, Taupe and white will be too much in the same family, though. Especially since I still have the Clou Noeud in nude, right?


 
The LCs come in ivory????


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> *Jess*, just looked back.  Your spike happy.  Nice ads.  You gonna kill someone with all those spikes?
> *Fashionistavava*-love them.  They'll give once you start wearing them. Stuff them with sox.
> *Miss G*-everytime I come on here and see those Clou in white makes me want to get them.  They look so good on you.  I think the Ivory, Taupe and white will be too much in the same family, though. Especially since I still have the Clou Noeud in nude, right?



I don't think its too much .If i had the chance of getting clou noeud in nude ...i wouldn't hesitate i would get them in a heart beat,i  think you should get lady clou in white or beige


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I don't think these are posted yet for our viewing pleasure:


----------



## jenayb

*Nat*, I completely agree. The Fine Bretelle is completely underrated and IMO it looks amazing on but not sitting on the shelf. I also find this to be one of my most comfortable styles! I love it in the black leather and it looks just wonderful on you.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix: *These run LARGE to size. I would recommend to go down by 1.5 to 2 sizes from your usual CL size*. (eg. Usually I take CL 36.5 for a roomy fit, and I got them in 35.5. I could easily go down by another half size or even full size as you can see by the HUGE gap at the back).


----------



## missgiannina

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix: *These run LARGE to size. I would recommend to go down by 1.5 to 2 sizes from your usual CL size*. (eg. Usually I take CL 36.5 for a roomy fit, and I got them in 35.5. I could easily go down by another half size or even full size as you can see by the HUGE gap at the back).



Wow these are STUNNING!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*CEC*-I can't beleive how amazing those look. That is my favorite color and material for the Pigalle Plato! Congrats!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

love them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Beautiful! Mod pics?


----------



## Faraasha

*CEC.*.. I love them!.. I tried the same ones in black glitter!... But I didnt like them as much as those! I hope my CL boutique gets them soon!!...Beautiful! Congrats!... 

Btw when you say CL TTS do you mean like pigalle sizing?... Because My lucifer bows are size 39 and fit perfectly though my TTS is 40...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missgiannina said:


> Wow these are STUNNING!



Thanks *missgiannina*! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> *CEC*-I can't beleive how amazing those look. That is my favorite color and material for the Pigalle Plato! Congrats!



Thank you *L.A*! The color is like Tiffany's rose-gold jewelry. Much more pinkish IRL than what the stock pictures show which make them more gold.



Faraasha said:


> *CEC.*.. I love them!.. I tried the same ones in black glitter!... But I didnt like them as much as those! I hope my CL boutique gets them soon!!...Beautiful! Congrats!...
> 
> Btw when you say CL TTS do you mean like pigalle sizing?... Because My lucifer bows are size 39 and fit perfectly though my TTS is 40...



Thanks *Faraasha*! Yeah, the black glitter ones are more demure, might as well go all bling for a big night out 

When I said 1.5-2 sizes down, I meant from your usual CL size. For me, my CL sizes range from 36 - 37.5, and I take a regular Pigalle 120 in a 36 (comfortable and spacious for me, 35.5 slightly too small on me). So my SA recommended 35.5, but still, these Pigalle Platos are HUGE! So even if we're speaking "pigalle sizing", I'd say go down by at least 1 full size 

Can't wait to see your pix! Good luck!

PS: BTW everyone, I think these are UBER COMFY! A must buy! lol


----------



## Faraasha

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks *Faraasha*! Yeah, the black glitter ones are more demure, might as well go all bling for a big night out
> 
> When I said 1.5-2 sizes down, I meant from your usual CL size. For me, my CL sizes range from 36 - 37.5, and I take a regular Pigalle 120 in a 36 (comfortable and spacious for me, 35.5 slightly too small on me). So my SA recommended 35.5, but still, these Pigalle Platos are HUGE! So even if we're speaking "pigalle sizing", I'd say go down by at least 1 full size
> 
> Can't wait to see your pix! Good luck!



 Thank you hun!


----------



## cts900

*ShoesOnMyMind*: Gorgeous! 

*CEC.LV4eva*: These are so beautiful.  I love the way the light captures the glitter (and your Barbies in the background are such a fun bonus!). 

*Bella*: Ohhhhh, the torture.....sweet torture..... 

*ntntgo*: Love the Framboise and I think the FB look lovely on you! 

*DivineCutie*: I cannot see them well but I am so happy for you and welcome to the addiction! 

*Fashionista*: I cannot help on the stretching, but they are great looking! 

*jesh*: All of those spikes have be flushed! Love 'em! 

*hunnie*: Just beautiful beyond words. . .

*^SeDuCTive^*: I am loving this style on you.  Wow!


----------



## cts900

My newest babies are here.  Bring on the sunshine! 

*Lavender Delfin Espadrille Wedge*







(Thank you *laureen* for authenticating and *naked* for helping me correctly ID the style)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks CTS! and congrats for your new shoes!

I love the Delfin! They're so comfy! And the purple is one of my fav colors! So soft and romantic!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> My newest babies are here.  Bring on the sunshine!
> 
> *Lavender Delfin Espadrille Wedge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you *laureen* for authenticating and *naked* for helping me correctly ID the style)


gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *CEC* and *missg*.  I _really_ love them.  Even more than I thought I would, honestly!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Already posted these in my collection thread... but wanted to share my new babies:
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100mm
> 
> Pik^3 (shoe cousins, *jenay*!)
> 
> VP Spike in Beige (Officially keeping them!)



I always love your purchases! And Bibi of course 



Fashionistavava said:


> Had them for three days now. Will they break in? Real toe chrunchers.



In my experience all shoes eventually break in; I'm not sure if jean is different. They're pretty regardless!



DivineCutie said:


> Hey Hey Ladies.. these are my very 1st pair of CL's and i am on cloud 9
> 
> Here's to hoping that i can keep on adding to the collection..woot woot.



Congrats on your first pair!



ntntgo said:


> First of all, love everyone's new treasures.
> 
> Ok, so, yes, we all buy a lot of FABULOUS Loubs.  But, I've made it my  mission to try to bring attention to some of the shoes that you may not  buy because you haven't seen how fabulous they look on.
> 
> I posted my Devalavi in Jade suede. I loved them so much that I had to order them in Framboise.  So here they are.
> 
> Also, my new fave for everyday, comfy, fabulous on are the Fine  Bretelle.  These are my black ones.  I did these modeling because I had  them on today with tights. So I did them with and without tights.  I  totally think these shoes are hot.
> 
> Love to know if I'm nutty or if they really are as good looking on as I  think they are.  Because they don't do anything for me just sitting on a  shelf.  I'm so glad I took a chance.



Mission accomplished! :salute: These look great on you!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I don't think these are posted yet for our viewing pleasure:



These look fab! Love your mod pics! I assume you can pad them to fit?



ShoesOnMyMind said:


> love them!



Congrats!



cts900 said:


> My newest babies are here.  Bring on the sunshine!
> 
> *Lavender Delfin Espadrille Wedge*
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you *laureen* for authenticating and *naked* for helping me correctly ID the style)



I adore the Delfins for summer! Love the lavender!


----------



## bling*lover

*ntntgo:* Gorgeous new additions, the black FB are awesome and look fab on you, congrats!
*cec:* Love the nude glitter PP they look lovely on you congrats!
*cts:* They are lovely, the lavender color is gorgeous congrats!

And to anyone else I may have missed, congrats on all your gorgeous new additions!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cts900 said:


> My newest babies are here. Bring on the sunshine!
> 
> *Lavender Delfin Espadrille Wedge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you *laureen* for authenticating and *naked* for helping me correctly ID the style)


 
OMG these are awesome!! Big big congrats!!


----------



## chacci1

grace7 said:


> thank you so much everyone for the sweet words on my new purchases.
> 
> i have a couple of new ones (and maybe one more on the way ) and then i will have to take a break!
> 
> i received the leopard daffodile today and while i *reallllllly* love them i'm not sure how they look on me. will you let me know what you think, honestly? are they clown shoes?! i know this is not a fan favorite, i was not a fan when they first came out but they have grown on me. thanks!
> 
> leopard daffodile 160



Grace----I LOVE THEM ON YOU!!!  We are shoe twins on this one!!  I went back and forth a couple of times as well....but...I absolutely love them!  Even  my brother...who could care less about shoes saw these and told me to keep them!  I hope you kept them!


----------



## chacci1

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My latest ..  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With Flash:*



I love these!!!  Out of this world!


----------



## chacci1

bellashoes said:


> it has been sooooooo long..... So i have two recent purchases... One which has not yet arrived and i have been pining for since november..
> 
> But for now... My little treat from neiman's this weekend....
> 
> I am joining the jade brigade!
> 
> Introducing my *jade watersnake altadamas*.....





beautiful!!


----------



## chacci1

crystalhowlett said:


> ok here goes! May i present my newest addition to my louboutin collection.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74872
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74870
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74869
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7408&pictureid=74871
> excuse my walls we are having them repainted, what a mess!!! But these made my day full of joy!




i absolutely love this color!  They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

aoqtpi said:


> These look fab! Love your mod pics! I assume you can pad them to fit?



Thanks aoqtpi! Yup, I'm gonna stuff 'em like crazy!!! haha
front (heel pad), back (heel pad), and in between (foot petal)!!!


----------



## phiphi

*bella* - congrats! the jade is a great colour!
*seductive* - beauties! both are amazing!
*hunnie* - the glitters are spectacular!
*elsie* - love the simples in red!
*jeshika* - spiked love! i so need some spikes in my life. waves to bibi!
*fashionista* - gorgeous present to yourself! i don't know how the denim stretches but it is stunning!
*divine* - congrats on your first! welcome to the addiction!
*nat* - love both. the fine bretelle in black is really gorgeous on. you're right i wouldn't have considered it based on the stock pictures. the devalavi in framboise is delish.
*cec* - love the pigalle platos. that shade of glitter is so pretty on you! 
*shoesonmymind* - gorgeous!
*cts* - my dear, the delfins are such an adorable shade, it will look perfect on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you phi!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone around for my super secret purchase unveiling?


----------



## rdgldy

Yes!


----------



## icecreamom

Yes Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## crystalhowlett

oh* BELLA,* they r worth every minute of waiting!


----------



## BellaShoes

Introducing my fabulous *Bianca in Black Mango Lucido Watersnake*


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## jeshika

Beautiful, *Bella*!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats on the new purchases ladies!!


----------



## missgiannina

OMG!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^^^Gorgeous shoes, *Bella*! You have some amazing legs


----------



## stilly

*Bella* - Your gorgeous legs and those amazing Biancas are the perfect combination!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Those are so sexy Bella! Love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you jeshika and the bouncey smileys!!!!
Thank you missgiannina, cec, stilly and aoqtpi!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing my fabulous *Bianca in Black Mango Lucido Watersnake*


 
Would never tire of staring at these!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you, thank you, thank you *dessye*!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG* Bella*. THOSE ARE INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do I see a little orange in them? Where did you get them? I think a black exotic skin is so beautiful.


----------



## Luv n bags

Bella, what gorgeous shoes!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so very much sweet *phi, naked, bling*lover,* and *aoqtpi*!  You are all too, too kind! 

*bella*, they are soooooooo worth the wait.  You have unbelievable taste!


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella,* They are gorgeous. We must see them in the outfit thread ASAP!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful color, *Divine*!
*Ntntgo*: They look amazing!
Congrats on such pretty sparkles, *CEC*!
Your Delfins are such a pretty color for Spring, *CTS.*
O!M!G! *Bella*, those are amazing!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Wow Bella!


----------



## singsongjones

Bella, those are TDF!!! I LOVE THEM


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *batty!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cec- *they are so pretty! 

*shoes- *congrats!

*cts- *they are so lovely my dear love the color

*bella- *OMG they are so stunning and gorgeous on you! congrats honey!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone has seen a few of these already, so I'll get right to it! 

Here are my Jade Watersnake ADs 
Please excuse the bad modeling pics, my photographer is unaware of this purchase


----------



## CelticLuv

Gorgeous Dezy, I love them and they look spectacular on you!!
You did a great job of taking your own pics too


----------



## Akalyah

Beautiful shoes ladies.
Cograts on your new purchases!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Dezy*-They look incredible!!! Jade


----------



## karwood

*candy,* the more i see those Luxura, the more I am loving them!
*flip,* I'm so sorry your Barbie pink Claudia did not fit. Hopefully you can find another pair in the correct size.
*Bleu,* both pairs are very lovely! Congrats!
*crystal,* love that jade color!
*elsie,* they are fab!
*bella,* You have returned with a bang! Your two new pair of CLs are beautiful! As always, they look amazing on you.
*seductive,* I absolutely love both Balotas! Have you decided to keep the black suede or are you exchanging them for the black glitter?
*hunnie,* they are fantastic!
*jeshika* 
*fashionista,* they are amazing! Hopefully they break in!
*ntngo,* I gotta say, I was never really a fan of the Fine Bretelle, but they do look fabulous in your modeling pics! Love the Devalavi in the framboise suede.
*divine,* congrats on your first pair! 
*CEC,* those PP look stunning on you!
*cts900,* love your lavender Delfin! Those are going to be perfect for the spring and summer!
*dezy,* Everytime I see a reveal of the jade WS AD, I am so tempted to jump on the bandwagon  They  look beautiful on you!


----------



## Dessye

Gorgeous, *Dezy*!!!   That color is amazing on you!  And yes great pics!


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I don't think these are posted yet for our viewing pleasure:



OMG!  How could I have missed this????   They are unbelievably gorgy!!


----------



## Elise499

*BellaShoes* Gorgeous shoes, Bianca are perfect in black watersnake  
*dezynrbaglaydee* They look stunning on you, I love the color ! Congrats !


----------



## soleilbrun

BellaShoes said:


>


Bella, Bella, Bella. Why do you continuously do this to me?  Those are


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone has seen a few of these already, so I'll get right to it!
> 
> Here are my Jade Watersnake ADs
> Please excuse the bad modeling pics, my photographer is unaware of this purchase



Very, very pretty! This colour looks fantastic on you!


----------



## missgiannina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone has seen a few of these already, so I'll get right to it!
> 
> Here are my Jade Watersnake ADs
> Please excuse the bad modeling pics, my photographer is unaware of this purchase



they look great on you very pretty!


----------



## Hipployta

Wrong picture...my Madame Butterfly Bootie should go here

Oops


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hipployta said:


> Wrong picture...my Madame Butterfly Bootie should go here
> 
> Oops


 
How do your MBBs fit? And where are the pics?


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *kar* and *dezy*!  I can't take them off!

Miss *dezy*! Those are just glorious.  Your legs + Jade ADs = _magic_. Major congrats.


----------



## SassySarah

*Bella* - the Biancas are beyond amazing!  
*Dezy*- love the Jade on you, and your nail polish!  

So many beauties lately ladies, congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

I was in Philly for less than 24 hours but still found time to discover that they have AMAZING shopping.  In my less than 30 minutes in Neiman Marcus I got a souvenir to bring home.

*Jenny 150 in Laminato Alba* - the color is hard to capture, but I would describe it as a very soft muted goldish toned metallic.  I took photos with and without flash to try to capture the true color.

With flash





No flash


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My newest babies are here. Bring on the sunshine!
> 
> *Lavender Delfin Espadrille Wedge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you *laureen* for authenticating and *naked* for helping me correctly ID the style)


 
OMG they are so adorable and so _you_!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oh A,  they look great on you, cant wait to see what you pair with them this spring/summer! I was thinking yellow myself




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone has seen a few of these already, so I'll get right to it!
> 
> Here are my Jade Watersnake ADs
> Please excuse the bad modeling pics, my photographer is unaware of this purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CTS900- love the lavender delf's so adorable and the bow!!! so cute, I actually looked for a pair after seeing your post but i only noticed a 40 on ebay.


----------



## jenayb

*Bella*, the Bianca is definitely my favourite style and those look great on you.

*CEC*, gotta love all that glitters!

*Dezy*, shoe twin! They look amazing! Isn't that colour just TDF?


----------



## SassySarah

cts900 said:


> My newest babies are here.  Bring on the sunshine!
> 
> *Lavender Delfin Espadrille Wedge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you *laureen* for authenticating and *naked* for helping me correctly ID the style)



OMG cts these are beyond cute!  And purple!  Ok lavender!  Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.


----------



## GCGDanielle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.



I bet those are absolutely stunning IRL.  Where did you get them?  They are TDF!  I hope modeling pics are in our future...


----------



## candyapples88

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.



Cute! Are they really jade? They look more green....


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CGCDanielle, thanks! I got them at Spain CL boutique. I was in the waitlist about 3 months.
Candyapples88, yeeah they are really jade. Is the bad quality pic, I have to take better pics... :=)


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.



I didn't know they came in jade! Love them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks jenaywins and aoqtpi!


----------



## candyapples88

CRISPEDROSA said:


> CGCDanielle, thanks! I got them at Spain CL boutique. I was in the waitlist about 3 months.
> Candyapples88, yeeah they are really jade. Is the bad quality pic, I have to take better pics... :=)



Either way they look great. Mod pics please!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Sassy:* Congrats on your jenny's, they are lovely and such a lovely color aswell!
*CRISPEDROSA:* O.M.G Jade bibi  would love to see a better pic, congrats!


----------



## Dessye

*CRISPED*!!! Jade Bibis!!!   I too didn't know they existed till now.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*cts*-I love lavender and those wedges are so pretty! I wanted those in the light blue!
*Sassy*-Like I said in your thread, AMAZING!
*Crispedrosa*-WOW I am constantly shocked when I see any style in jade! 

Congrats ladies!


----------



## crystalhowlett

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.



Wow!!! Those are awesome!! So happy for you, yes modeling pics please!!!


----------



## cts900

*l.a_girl*: Thank you, sweetie.  Light blue would be so pretty!

*CRISPED*: I have not seen Jade Bibis! I cannot wait to see them on you .

*Sassy*: Hey girl, it is all in the purple family, right? Thanks for the compliment.  I am loving your Jennys! Laminato is so lovely.  I am a sucker for a knotted vamp.  

*crystalhowlett*: Thank you so much! They come up every now and then so keep an eye out.  What size are you looking for so I can help look for you? 

*jenay*: Thank you, my friend :kiss:.  They feel like me.  I truly adore them.


----------



## stilly

*crystal* - The ADs look so hot on you!!! I love the modeling pics!!!


----------



## shoesanddogs

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing my fabulous *Bianca in Black Mango Lucido Watersnake*



*Bella*, those are seriously TDF!  And they look AH-MAZ-ING on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *la_girl, tiger cts, jonathan, batty, imelda, singsong*, lovely *dezy*, *karwood, elise soleil, sassy, jenay* and *shoesndogs*!!

*la_girl*, no orange, they are a solid mango lucido black watersnake...there is a very slight sheen to them which is TDF! They came from Mount St in London!

*Dezy*, darling, your pink toes are fantastic with your Jade AD's!! Love your new AD's and once again, you were my muse :kiss:

*Sassy*, your Jenny's are faaaaabulous!

*Crisp*, such a vibrant green!!! Lovely.


----------



## SassySarah

*bling*lover, l.a_girl19, cts900, Bella:* 

*CRISPEDROSA* - I love the Bibi, and in *JADE*???


----------



## BattyBugs

Dezy: I never get tired of seeing the WS AD revealed. gorgeous!
Sarah: Beautiful Jennys!
Crisped: Jade Biancas...yummy!


----------



## MadameElle

*bella *- I posted in your own thread,but i'll post here too.  Those *black lucido mango biancas* are gorgeous.  I'm starting to like the bianca style too - the more I practice with my *RB WS bianca,* the easier they get to walk in

*dezy* - we're both in the *jade brigade* (term used by bella) shoe twin.  They are amazing on you.

*sassy* - congrats on the *jenny laminato*.  I salute:salute:  all of you who can walk in 150mm slingback

*cts* - you're ready for summer with those *lavender wedges* but i still  the shoes in your avi

*crisped* - congrats on getting those *jade bibis*.  Waiting for them for 3 months must have been torture.


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

SASSY and CRISPEDROSA - beautiful pairs! 

That jade is swoonsome


----------



## Faraasha

Nothing too special... 

But I was shocked to find these as they've been sold out since forever and the other pair never came here before today... I never even considered searching for them I was sure they were sold out...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> Nothing too special...
> 
> But I was shocked to find these as they've been sold out since forever and the other pair never came here before today... I never even considered searching for them I was sure they were sold out...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355479



*Show me whats inside these Boxes Farooosha *


----------



## Faraasha

Well, I'm sick... I have a really bad cold... Cant even speak properly!... So I decided I needed a treat... Went to the CL boutique and then to Saks... 

My DF left today on a business trip to France and he asked not to buy any shoes while he is in France... ..

Well I bought these while he was on the plane... Technically still not in france yet... Think I can get away with it? .. Or should I return?


----------



## jeshika

oh great additions, *faraasha*! you LOVE the beige/nudes don't you? I think they are gorgeous!!! KEEP KEEP!!!! We are cousins on both spikes!


----------



## Miss_Q

WOW! Everyone's purchases are beautiful! I have been way too tired trying to keep up with Lil Miss K to take pictures of my purchases lately.


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> oh great additions, *faraasha*! you LOVE the beige/nudes don't you? I think they are gorgeous!!! KEEP KEEP!!!! We are cousins on both spikes!



Yaaaay! Shoe cousins!!... ... And yes you totally called it! ... I'm really into the nude/beige colors... ...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Faraasha said:


> Well, I'm sick... I have a really bad cold... Cant even speak properly!... So I decided I needed a treat... Went to the CL boutique and then to Saks...
> 
> My DF left today on a business trip to France and he asked not to buy any shoes while he is in France... ..
> 
> Well I bought these while he was on the plane... Technically still not in france yet... Think I can get away with it? .. Or should I return?
> 
> View attachment 1355515
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355517
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355519



KEEP THEM BOTH!!!! congrats!!! 

And I agree. He was NOT in France when you made the purchases


----------



## Faraasha

CEC.LV4eva said:


> KEEP THEM BOTH!!!! congrats!!!
> 
> And I agree. He was NOT in France when you made the purchases



Thanks hun!!... Still waiting on the gold glitter pigalle plato to hit our shore...  ... Yours are gorgeous...


----------



## cts900

*MadameElle:* Thank you for both compliments! I appreciate your kind words.


*Faraasha*: Oooooo, they are both so beautiful.  It would be criminal not to keep them both.  Feel better soon, sweetie.


----------



## Faraasha

cts900 said:


> *Faraasha*: Oooooo, they are both so beautiful.  It would be criminal not to keep them both.  Feel better soon, sweetie.



Thank you!... You're too kind...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*celtic, akalyah, l.a., karwood, dessye, elise, aoqtpi, missg, cts- *thank you all so much!!!!!

*sassy- *thank you so much! Your Jennys are gorgeous! 

*crystal- *thank you! I was thinking yellow too! or maybe coral, lavender, white...

*jenay- *yay shoe twin! the color is amazing! I can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.


 
OMG these are amazing! How did I not know about these?! I thought Jade Suede Bibis or Biancas was just a myth we all wished and hoped would come true in the Fall, but I guess not! They are stunning, congratulations


----------



## karwood

*sassy,* congrats on your Jenny! They are fab!
*CRISPE,* love those jade suede Bibi! Where did you find them?
*faraasha,* beautiful new additions! I think you should keep both. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Faraasha

karwood said:


> *sassy,* congrats on your Jenny! They are fab!
> *CRISPE,* love those jade suede Bibi! Where did you find them?
> *faraasha,* beautiful new additions! I think you should keep both. Hope you feel better soon.



Thank you hun...


----------



## GCGDanielle

I have a reveal thread, but adding my new kid Biancas here for good measure!  Just 1 pic on this thread though.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> Well, I'm sick... I have a really bad cold... Cant even speak properly!... So I decided I needed a treat... Went to the CL boutique
> Well I bought these while he was on the plane... Technically still not in france yet... Think I can get away with it? .. Or should I return?


 
*OMG farasha, i love the yolanda spikes !!
Mabrouk hun they're so Fierce on you 
I would definately keep the yolanda.. 
But those Piggies @!@
I would recommend you to exchange them for the Nude Piaglle palato..
I love the P-palato 120, soo sexy & comfy o yenlebus akthar men el-120..
congrats again sweeta *


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *OMG farasha, i love the yolanda spikes !!
> Mabrouk hun they're so Fierce on you
> I would definately keep the yolanda..
> But those Piggies @!@
> I would recommend you to exchange them for the Nude Piaglle palato..
> I love the P-palato 120, soo sexy & comfy o yenlebus akthar men el-120..
> congrats again sweeta *



Thank you hun!!!... ... I actually have the nude Pigalle plato as well ... I love my nudes!... I wanted the classic Pigalles for a while... Theyre usually sold out... But today I found them!.... Theyre a classic style and color so why not have both?...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Faraasha said:


> Thank you hun!!!... ... I actually have the nude Pigalle plato as well ... I love my nudes!... I wanted the classic Pigalles for a while... Theyre usually sold out... But today I found them!.... Theyre a classic style and color so why not have both?...




You have both !!!
I don't mind keep'n both, but i think you should invest for another style to add to your collection. Thats my point of view. There are few spring styles coming soon. Its your decision !!
Bas yaweelich min you DF, KEEP THEM AWAY FROM HIM


----------



## Faraasha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> You have both !!!
> I don't mind keep'n both, but i think you should invest for another style to add to your collection. Thats my point of view. There are few spring styles coming soon. Its your decision !!
> Bas yaweelich min you DF, KEEP THEM AWAY FROM HIM



Lol... They're my every day shoe... I'm keeping both pigalles ... 

And yes DF must never know...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

karwood said:


> *seductive,* I absolutely love both Balotas! Have you decided to keep the black suede or are you exchanging them for the black glitter?
> !



Thanx hun, i am already waiting for my nude glitter to arrive. but finally decided to keep the Framoise suede as the color is unique for this season.
So the Boutique will the credit note for me till my grenadine AD arrives 
By this, i will be done with the SS 2011.
Ready for Fall 2011 

*cts900:* Congrats, the lavender is amazing for the summer ct!

*dezynrbaglaydee *: I love the Jade on you, my congrats ..

*Sassy*: soooo elegant, great score ..

*Ntntgo*: the Deva is perfection on you lady ..

*CRISPY*: Congrats so pretty ..

*GCGDanielle:* Congrats , i love how they look on you GCG !

*Thank you Lady for all your cute comments 
Hope i didn't miss any of your great Purchases ..*


----------



## icecreamom

So... Jade seems to be in nowdays...  Amazing new Loubies Ladies!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

View attachment 1355770

	

		
			
		

		
	
Congrats everyone.

I'm posting pictures of my Meneboot & my Lady Derby


----------



## l.a_girl19

*City*!!! WOW! I love your whole outfit!!!! And your hair is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on all your pairs!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> *City*!!! WOW! I love your whole outfit!!!! And your hair is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on all your pairs!!!


----------



## grace7

Cityfashionista said:


> View attachment 1355770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone.
> 
> I'm posting pictures of my Meneboot & my Lady Derby



i have not caught up yet but i wanted to compliment you on this pic with the meneboot...i love it & i love those boots!!!


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Well, I'm sick... I have a really bad cold... Cant even speak properly!... So I decided I needed a treat... Went to the CL boutique and then to Saks...
> 
> My DF left today on a business trip to France and he asked not to buy any shoes while he is in France... ..
> 
> Well I bought these while he was on the plane... Technically still not in france yet... Think I can get away with it? .. Or should I return?
> 
> View attachment 1355515
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355517
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355519


 
 They are gorgeous on you!  You are the nude and spike !
Congrats!

You're right, they don't count as long as he was not yet in French airspace


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> View attachment 1355770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone.
> 
> I'm posting pictures of my Meneboot & my Lady Derby


 
Lookin' good, sista!  Love the new boots on you!!!  Like the Bal bag too


----------



## Cityfashionista

grace7 said:


> i have not caught up yet but i wanted to compliment you on this pic with the meneboot...i love it & i love those boots!!!





Dessye said:


> Lookin' good, sista!  Love the new boots on you!!!  Like the Bal bag too


 Ladies


----------



## soleilbrun

City: Looking good!  I love everything, especially the sibling lady derby shots.

Here's a not so much latest as much as late purchase.  I got these back in the day.  A special shout out to Blueberry for posting these in the deals and steals. Python imperio rouge declic 140.


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> City: Looking good!  I love everything, especially the sibling lady derby shots.
> 
> Here's a not so much latest as much as late purchase.  I got these back in the day.  A special shout out to Blueberry for posting these in the deals and steals. Python imperio rouge declic 140.



 You're looking fabulous as well.


----------



## bambolina

*City*, what an awesome haul!! Congrats on all your newest babies!

*soleilbrun *those Declics are amazing! Love the python and the Declic is one of my fave styles!


----------



## bambolina

Ok so I did my siggie wrong and broke my self-imposed ban... but to my heart, it was well worth it.

Rouge metal Bianca, thanks to a lovely tPf member.


----------



## Cityfashionista

bambolina said:


> *City*, what an awesome haul!! Congrats on all your newest babies!
> 
> *soleilbrun *those Declics are amazing! Love the python and the Declic is one of my fave styles!





bambolina said:


> Ok so I did my siggie wrong and broke my self-imposed ban... but to my heart, it was well worth it.
> 
> Rouge metal Bianca, thanks to a lovely tPf member.



 & I love the beautiful pair you have!


----------



## bling*lover

*Faraasha:* They are both gorgeous, and the spikes look good on you in your avi, congrats!
*Soleil:* Congrats on your python declics, the colors match really well with your white pants!
*Bambolina:* Congrats on such a gorgeous pair in such an amazing color, they look great on you!


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> View attachment 1355770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone.
> 
> I'm posting pictures of my Meneboot & my Lady Derby




City----LOVE THEM!!!  Love the poses too!!!!


----------



## chacci1

Bambolina---THEY ARE PERFECT!  I have the same pair and I love them!!!  Congrats!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *city*, *bling*lover* and *chacci1*!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> Well, I'm sick... I have a really bad cold... Cant even speak properly!... So I decided I needed a treat... Went to the CL boutique and then to Saks...
> 
> My DF left today on a business trip to France and he asked not to buy any shoes while he is in France... ..
> 
> Well I bought these while he was on the plane... Technically still not in france yet... Think I can get away with it? .. Or should I return?
> 
> View attachment 1355515
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355517
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355519



Keep! And I hope you feel better soon! 



GCGDanielle said:


> I have a reveal thread, but adding my new  kid Biancas here for good measure!  Just 1 pic on this thread though.



Very nice!



Cityfashionista said:


> View attachment 1355770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone.
> 
> I'm posting pictures of my Meneboot & my Lady Derby



Ahh I love how you pull off styles I would never even dream of trying! They look great on you!



soleilbrun said:


> City: Looking good!  I love everything, especially the sibling lady derby shots.
> 
> Here's a not so much latest as much as late purchase.  I got these back  in the day.  A special shout out to Blueberry for posting these in the  deals and steals. Python imperio rouge declic 140.



OMG beautiful! I need a pair of python Declics asap!



bambolina said:


> Ok so I did my siggie wrong and broke my self-imposed ban... but to my heart, it was well worth it.
> 
> Rouge metal Bianca, thanks to a lovely tPf member.



These look fab on you! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*soleil*-Stunning!!! Congrats!
*Bambolina*- I love that roouugggee. The more I see it, the more I want it!!! Congrats!


----------



## KatyEm

I am very new to CL but I got my second pair and wanted to show them off! 

They are black simple 85's and I got a size 39.5, although I usually wear an 8.5. They are  teeeny bit big, but I definitely am not stepping out of them or anything, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep them. But I love how versatile the black simple is, I feel like they could go with any outfit. 











And then 2 mod shots, although the flash on my camera makes me look like a ghost, I apologize for the pasty-ness :shame:


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Katy*-They look perfect on you!!! Congrats! They are such a good buy since you can wear those anywhere! As for them being a tiny bit big, you can put insoles in them and they will be just fine IMO


----------



## treschictx

I just bought my first pair for my college graduation! Soooo excited!


----------



## l.a_girl19

treschictx said:


> I just bought my first pair for my college graduation! Soooo excited!


 
CONGRATULATIONS ON BOTH YOUR GRADUATION AND YOUR VERY FIRST PAIR OF CLs! Which style did you get?


----------



## KatyEm

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Katy*-They look perfect on you!!! Congrats! They are such a good buy since you can wear those anywhere! As for them being a tiny bit big, you can put insoles in them and they will be just fine IMO



Thanks, *l.a_girl19*! Insoles are a great idea, I will definitely have to do that!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *aoqtpi *and *la_girl*! 

*Katy *congratulations on your Simples! Very pretty and versatile and they look great on you!


----------



## LornaLou

Loving the Lady Derbys! You are lucky to have those


----------



## KatyEm

bambolina said:


> Thank you so much *aoqtpi *and *la_girl*!
> 
> *Katy *congratulations on your Simples! Very pretty and versatile and they look great on you!



Thank you, *bambolina*!


----------



## missgiannina

soleilbrun said:


> City: Looking good!  I love everything, especially the sibling lady derby shots.
> 
> Here's a not so much latest as much as late purchase.  I got these back in the day.  A special shout out to Blueberry for posting these in the deals and steals. Python imperio rouge declic 140.



these look so good!


----------



## missgiannina

bambolina said:


> Ok so I did my siggie wrong and broke my self-imposed ban... but to my heart, it was well worth it.
> 
> Rouge metal Bianca, thanks to a lovely tPf member.



I wish i could find these in my size....i love them congrats!!!


----------



## missgiannina

KatyEm said:


> I am very new to CL but I got my second pair and wanted to show them off!
> 
> They are black simple 85's and I got a size 39.5, although I usually wear an 8.5. They are  teeeny bit big, but I definitely am not stepping out of them or anything, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep them. But I love how versatile the black simple is, I feel like they could go with any outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then 2 mod shots, although the flash on my camera makes me look like a ghost, I apologize for the pasty-ness :shame:



congrats on your second pair !!!


----------



## missgiannina

treschictx said:


> I just bought my first pair for my college graduation! Soooo excited!



what'd you get?


----------



## stilly

*Faraasha, GCGDanielle, City, soleibrun, bambolina & Katy *- Great new additions!!! 

You all look lovely!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## KatyEm

thank you *missgiannina* and *stilly*!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *missgiannina *and *stilly*!


----------



## Faraasha

Cityfashionista said:


> View attachment 1355770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone.
> 
> I'm posting pictures of my Meneboot & my Lady Derby



You look hot woman!!.. Love the latest!...


----------



## Faraasha

Dessye said:


> They are gorgeous on you!  You are the nude and spike !
> Congrats!
> 
> You're right, they don't count as long as he was not yet in French airspace



Thank you hun!!... 



bling*lover said:


> *Faraasha:* They are both gorgeous, and the spikes look good on you in your avi, congrats!
> !



Thanks sweety!... 



aoqtpi said:


> Keep! And I hope you feel better soon!



Thank you hun!...


----------



## Faraasha

Ummm ?


----------



## jeNYC

nice purchases everyone!


----------



## PeepToe

bambolina said:


> Ok so I did my siggie wrong and broke my self-imposed ban... but to my heart, it was well worth it.
> 
> Rouge metal Bianca, thanks to a lovely tPf member.


 Shoe twins! I love these a little more every time I look at them!


----------



## PeepToe

soleilbrun said:


> City: Looking good!  I love everything, especially the sibling lady derby shots.
> 
> Here's a not so much latest as much as late purchase.  I got these back in the day.  A special shout out to Blueberry for posting these in the deals and steals. Python imperio rouge declic 140.


Very nice!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing my fabulous *Bianca in Black Mango Lucido Watersnake*



 OMG bella these are STUNNING!


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> My newest babies are here.  Bring on the sunshine!
> 
> *Lavender Delfin Espadrille Wedge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you *laureen* for authenticating and *naked* for helping me correctly ID the style)


 I LOVE this COLOR!!!! Omg i want summer to be here now ~ Congrats hun! Mod Pics!!!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone has seen a few of these already, so I'll get right to it!
> 
> Here are my Jade Watersnake ADs
> Please excuse the bad modeling pics, my photographer is unaware of this purchase



OMGOOOOOOODNESS!!! These are amazing on you hun!


----------



## clothingguru

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, today my jade Bibis arrived. Sorry for my phone pic.



 WOW these are stunning! I didnt even know these existed!


----------



## Alick

Hi there gorgeous ladies!

After drooling while i browsed the pages of this forum, all of you convinced me to take my virginal plunge with CL's. Every penny is worth it!!! Thanks to this eye relaxing thread! May I share my first born??? Presenting... Baby Lady Clou











Thank you for letting me share my newborn


----------



## Dessye

soleilbrun said:


> City: Looking good! I love everything, especially the sibling lady derby shots.
> 
> Here's a not so much latest as much as late purchase. I got these back in the day. A special shout out to Blueberry for posting these in the deals and steals. Python imperio rouge declic 140.


 
Those are stunning on you!!!  Exotics....



bambolina said:


> Ok so I did my siggie wrong and broke my self-imposed ban... but to my heart, it was well worth it.
> 
> Rouge metal Bianca, thanks to a lovely tPf member.


 
You lucky girl!!!!  Your pics really show off the stunning color of the shoes. They fit you absolutely perfectly!  When is my turn going to be - I've been looking for these seemingly forever :cry:


----------



## Faraasha

Alick said:


> Hi there gorgeous ladies!
> 
> After drooling while i browsed the pages of this forum, all of you convinced me to take my virginal plunge with CL's. Every penny is worth it!!! Thanks to this eye relaxing thread! May I share my first born??? Presenting... Baby Lady Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my newborn



.... They look great on you!!! Congrats!!! Shoe cousins!!... (I have then in red!)


----------



## Dessye

Alick said:


> Hi there gorgeous ladies!
> 
> After drooling while i browsed the pages of this forum, all of you convinced me to take my virginal plunge with CL's. Every penny is worth it!!! Thanks to this eye relaxing thread! May I share my first born??? Presenting... Baby Lady Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my newborn


 
OMG - be still my heart!  Perfection!!! Shoe cousins too!


----------



## Alick

Faraasha said:


> .... They look great on you!!! Congrats!!! Shoe cousins!!... (I have then in red!)



Thanks Faraasha! All of your shoes, specially the latest 2 nudies are exceptionally stunning!


----------



## Alick

Dessye said:


> OMG - be still my heart!  Perfection!!! Shoe cousins too!


Thanks Dessye! I love your collections you are one of those who inspired me to give birth with my new baby


----------



## Dessye

Alick said:


> Thanks Dessye! I love your collections you are one of those who inspired me to give birth with my new baby


 
Aww, how sweet of you to say!  I just hope they look as good on me as they do on you! 

And she's such a cutie baby...yes she is...yes she is!


----------



## Alick

Dessye said:


> Aww, how sweet of you to say!  I just hope they look as good on me as they do on you!
> 
> And she's such a cutie baby...yes she is...yes she is!



One thing i can truly say about yours is PERFECTION !


----------



## clothingguru

Alick said:


> Hi there gorgeous ladies!
> 
> After drooling while i browsed the pages of this forum, all of you convinced me to take my virginal plunge with CL's. Every penny is worth it!!! Thanks to this eye relaxing thread! May I share my first born??? Presenting... Baby Lady Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my newborn



!!!! AMAZING!


----------



## clothingguru

*Ladies all your purchases are gorgeous*! Im sorry i could not comment on each one individually i am way too behind! CONGRATS !


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Alick*, they are gorgeous and they look lovely on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Aflick*- Beautiful!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

OMG!!!
Congrats to everyone!!!!
So many gorgeous CLs, it's so hard to pick a fav!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

I have wanted these since they came out, but wasn't that sure about them at first.
I'm so happy that I bought them...because these are stunning IRL!!
May I present you:

*Jessica 100 Syrian Stripes/Rope*
















The other pair is one of my UHGs!!!
I have looked everywhere for these but my size was sold out everywhere.
Finally I found them!!!! Couldn't be more happy!!!

*Big Lips 120 Nappa*
















Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Chrisssyyyy*- WOW! Both are perfect on you! I wish I had your legs lol


----------



## hazeltt

Alick said:


> Hi there gorgeous ladies!
> 
> After drooling while i browsed the pages of this forum, all of you convinced me to take my virginal plunge with CL's. Every penny is worth it!!! Thanks to this eye relaxing thread! May I share my first born??? Presenting... Baby Lady Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my newborn




Gorgeous!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Chrisssyyyy*- WOW! Both are perfect on you! I wish I had your legs lol


 
Thank you so much *l.a, *you are a sweetheart 

 My legs are nothing special, I have seen yours in your collection thread and they (your legs) are fabulous!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

bambolina said:


> Ok so I did my siggie wrong and broke my self-imposed ban... but to my heart, it was well worth it.
> 
> Rouge metal Bianca, thanks to a lovely tPf member.


They are gorgeous! Totally understandable for breaking the ban. I don't think there are many among us who would have done it differently.  They look great on you


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*seductive and cg- *thank you both so much!!


gorgeous new buys ladies!!!!


----------



## Alick

clothingguru, bling*lover, l.a_girl19, hazeltt


----------



## *MJ*

Alick said:


> Hi there gorgeous ladies!
> 
> After drooling while i browsed the pages of this forum, all of you convinced me to take my virginal plunge with CL's. Every penny is worth it!!! Thanks to this eye relaxing thread! May I share my first born??? Presenting... Baby Lady Clou
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my newborn



*Alick!!! *


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Thank you so much *l.a, *you are a sweetheart
> 
> My legs are nothing special, I have seen yours in your collection thread and they (your legs) are fabulous!!!


 
LOL me? Well, thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

City, bambolina, bling*lover, aoqtpi, l.a_girl, missgiannina, peeptoe and Dessye

I'm loving all the new purchases. Keep it coming ladies.


----------



## Blueberry12

These are not for me , bought them for someone else :


Gold Leopard New Simples


----------



## soleilbrun

Blueberry12 said:


> These are not for me , bought them for someone else :
> 
> 
> Gold Leopard New Simples


 That's very nice and generous of you.  good to have friends like you.


----------



## Blueberry12

soleilbrun said:


> that's very nice and generous of you. Good to have friends like you.


----------



## Jadpe

Blueberry12 said:


> These are not for me , bought them for someone else :
> 
> 
> Gold Leopard New Simples


They were on ebay last week! I let them pass 
They're much nicer on these pics than the pics on ebay!


----------



## Blueberry12

Jadpe said:


> They were on ebay last week! I let them pass
> They're much nicer on these pics than the pics on ebay!


 

Yes, they are from Ebay.




Lovely shoes!


----------



## clothingguru

*blueberry*: Love them! they are so cute! What an amazing gift! Lucky person! 

*chrissy:* Love both on you! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

clothingguru said:


> *blueberry*: Love them! they are so cute! What an amazing gift! Lucky person!


 
Yes, they are very pretty.


----------



## bambolina

*PeepToe*, *Dessye*, *soleilbrun*!! 

*Alick *I am in LOVE with your Lady Clou!! So gorgeous!

*Chrisy *both your new purchases are amazing!


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Blueberry*!!


----------



## nugs1210

Lavenderduckiez said:


> These are my very first Christian Louboutin I purchased! I absolutely I adore these.


 

What's the name of these shoes?  They are cute!


----------



## Alick

*MJ* said:


> *Alick!!! *


Yes it's me my sweetie


----------



## Alick

bambolina said:


> *PeepToe*, *Dessye*, *soleilbrun*!!
> 
> *Alick *I am in LOVE with your Lady Clou!! So gorgeous!
> 
> *Chrisy *both your new purchases are amazing!



Thanks Bambolina!


----------



## ntntgo

*City*-OohLaLa
*Katy*-great staple
*Alick*-I die
*Chrisy*-Those boots are made for walkin'.  The Big Lips-So Sexy
*Blueberry*-Meow
Those that I didn't go back further-congrats.  
*Bella*-why couldn't I find yours?  I think I need my own private reveals from you.


----------



## aoqtpi

Blueberry12 said:


> These are not for me , bought them for someone else :
> 
> 
> Gold Leopard New Simples



What a great friend you are! Was this for a special occasion or just because?


----------



## stilly

*Alick* - Love the Baby Lady Clous!!! They look beautiful on you!!!

*ChrisyAM15* - Those boots are wild!!! The Big Lips are so sexy on you!!!

*Blueberry* - Great Simples!!!


----------



## hazeltt

*ChrisyAM*  I love the big lips and those boots are so unique!

*Blueberry*  Your friend is so lucky to have a friend like you!!


----------



## stilly

I got something from the UPS man today....

Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!! 

Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
You have to be careful in these...


----------



## Alick

STILLY !!!

You're making me want more!!! Excellently beautiful dear!

Keep it coming all you gorgeous ladies, each one is uniquely astonishing!

Ladies, Thanks for the appreciation of my baby !


----------



## missgiannina

Alick said:


> Hi there gorgeous ladies!
> 
> After drooling while i browsed the pages of this forum, all of you convinced me to take my virginal plunge with CL's. Every penny is worth it!!! Thanks to this eye relaxing thread! May I share my first born??? Presenting... Baby Lady Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my newborn



 i love them in this color !!! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

ChrisyAM15 said:


> I have wanted these since they came out, but wasn't that sure about them at first.
> I'm so happy that I bought them...because these are stunning IRL!!
> May I present you:
> 
> *Jessica 100 Syrian Stripes/Rope*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other pair is one of my UHGs!!!
> I have looked everywhere for these but my size was sold out everywhere.
> Finally I found them!!!! Couldn't be more happy!!!
> 
> *Big Lips 120 Nappa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



both are stunning purchases!


----------



## missgiannina

Blueberry12 said:


> These are not for me , bought them for someone else :
> 
> 
> Gold Leopard New Simples



these look really good!!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...


----------



## jeshika

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...




*STILLY*!!!!!  you look so ridiculously hot in a suit. SO JELLY!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Faraasha*: Congrats on both nudes. Gorgeous!
*CEC*: Congrats on your glittery Pigalles.
*GCG*: Love the black patent Bianca.: Love the black patent Bianca.
*City*: Love the Derby shot and the Menebots!
*Soliel*: Congrats on the beautiful python!
*Bambolina*: Gorgeous red! They look good on you.
*Katy*: Congrats on your first pair!
*Alick*: Congratulations! You jumped in in a big way.
*Chrisy*: Wow, two pair & one of them a UHG! Congratulations!
*Blueberry*: The leopard is stunning in that pair. Lucky friend!
*Stilly*: Total hotness!


----------



## KatyEm

thank you *ntntgo* and *BattyBugs*!

your black cat lucifer's are gorgeous, *Stilly*!


----------



## Alick

Thank you sugar ones bambolina, ntntgo, stilly, missgiannina, Battybugs !


----------



## jenayb

*Stilly* I cannot believe you didn't already have the Lucifer 120s - they were made for you, woman!!


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> *Bella*-why couldn't I find yours?  I think I need my own private reveals from you.



*Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Bianca*














*Jade Watersnake Altadama*


----------



## BellaShoes

*Stilly*!! Your Lucifers are outta this world!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Alick, missg, jeshika, Batty, Katy, jenay & Bella*!!! 

I finally caved in and bought the Lucifers after seeing everyone's lovely photos!!!
Can't wait to wear them out this weekend!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...



Stilly, I am so. effing. jealous!!!  I am in love with the Lucifer Bow 120, but I'm not allowed... Mind if I live vicariously through you?  They look great on you, as per usual!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...


 
Stunning of course, from the  of Pigalles!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> *Stilly* I cannot believe you didn't already have the Lucifer 120s - they were made for you, woman!!



I thought the same thing!  When I considered getting the Lucifer Bows, I thought of which TPFers had it and I assumed Stilly had them already!


----------



## jeshika

i know i've said it 10000x times but man, those ADs look so amazing on you, *Bella*!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on your Lucifer's *Stilly* they are gorgeous and work really well with that outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Jeshika!


----------



## Alick

BELLASHOES,

I think it's not JUST about your shoes but it's your *BELLISSIMA LEGS *which works perfectly with THE RED TOES of MSR. LOUBIE

PRETTINESS


----------



## ChrisyAM15

clothingguru said:


> *chrissy:* Love both on you! Congrats!


 


bambolina said:


> *Chrisy *both your new purchases are amazing!


 


ntntgo said:


> *Chrisy*-Those boots are made for walkin'. The Big Lips-So Sexy


 


stilly said:


> *ChrisyAM15* - Those boots are wild!!! The Big Lips are so sexy on you!!!


 


hazeltt said:


> *ChrisyAM*  I love the big lips and those boots are so unique!


 


missgiannina said:


> both are stunning purchases!


 


BattyBugs said:


> *Chrisy*: Wow, two pair & one of them a UHG! Congratulations!


 
Thank you so much girls!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...


 
These are stunning on you Stilly!!!
Really really sexy...Love them!!!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...



One of my fav CLs EVER! Congrats!!


----------



## Faraasha

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...



Shoe Twins!!! Congrats they look great on you!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx everyone , no special occasion, but my friend is a tall Swedish lady , with size 41 in CL`s and has a hard time to find CL`s here in Sweden.

Size 40 is the biggest size aviable in designer shoes in most stores.


And she likes animal print.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*blueberry- *love the leopard! 

*stilly- *the Lucifers look fabulous on you!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

ntntgo said:


> *City*-OohLaLa
> *Katy*-great staple
> *Alick*-I die
> *Chrisy*-Those boots are made for walkin'.  The Big Lips-So Sexy
> *Blueberry*-Meow
> Those that I didn't go back further-congrats.
> *Bella*-why couldn't I find yours?  I think I need my own private reveals from you.





BattyBugs said:


> *Faraasha*: Congrats on both nudes. Gorgeous!
> *CEC*: Congrats on your glittery Pigalles.
> *GCG*: Love the black patent Bianca.: Love the black patent Bianca.
> *City*: Love the Derby shot and the Menebots!
> *Soliel*: Congrats on the beautiful python!
> *Bambolina*: Gorgeous red! They look good on you.
> *Katy*: Congrats on your first pair!
> *Alick*: Congratulations! You jumped in in a big way.
> *Chrisy*: Wow, two pair & one of them a UHG! Congratulations!
> *Blueberry*: The leopard is stunning in that pair. Lucky friend!
> *Stilly*: Total hotness!



 Ladies.


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...



Looking good!


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> I got something from the UPS man today....
> 
> Black Calf Lucifer 120s!!!
> 
> Shown here with my Joe's Jeans jeggings and an Ann Taylor jacket.
> I already spiked my own foot just walking around the house.
> You have to be careful in these...


 Congratulations, they look great on you!  I must admit I spiked myself also with my studded VPs.  I won't wear them walking while chewing gum, too complex.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Not my day today.

Yesterday I went to NYC to see a play with DH.

I'm posing in my car with the top down. The winter has been tough.

I was wearing my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress, Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany jewelry, and my Tinazatas.

I lost my Iphone though.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Wrong thread. Sorry. :shame:


----------



## Dessye

Wow, *City* --- you look amazing! I love your dress and your Chanel bag!  That purple   What play did you see?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Wow, *City* --- you look amazing! I love your dress and your Chanel bag!  That purple   What play did you see?





I went to see Driving Miss Daisy with James Earl Jones & Vanessa Redgrave. They were excellent.

We're going to see Chris Rock's play next week.


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> I went to see Driving Miss Daisy with James Earl Jones & Vanessa Redgrave. They were excellent.
> 
> We're going to see Chris Rock's play next week.


 
 Are they playing in Philly?  I'd love to see them!  Lucky you.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Are they playing in Philly?  I'd love to see them!  Lucky you.



No. I still go back to NYC to see plays. I've seen a few plays in Philly but they're not the same. I saw Wicked here. The witch couldn't fly. I saw Chicago here with Jerry Springer who couldn't act. 

I'm a theater buff so I try to go back to NYC to see plays. I can't get there as often as I used to.

I can't wait to move back to NYC.  Philly is ok but it isn't home. :cry:


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> No. I still go back to NYC to see plays. I've seen a few plays in Philly but they're not the same. I saw Wicked here. The witch couldn't fly. I saw Chicago here with Jerry Springer who couldn't act.
> 
> I'm a theater buff so I try to go back to NYC to see plays. I can't get there as often as I used to.
> 
> I can't wait to move back to NYC. Philly is ok but it isn't home. :cry:


 
Wow! How hard was it to get tickets?  Did you have to buy them in advance? Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> Not my day today.
> 
> Yesterday I went to NYC to see a play with DH.
> 
> I'm posing in my car with the top down. The winter has been tough.
> 
> I was wearing my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress, Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany jewelry, and my Tinazatas.
> 
> I lost my Iphone though.


 City, you look great as usual.  Love the car shots.  Sorry about your phoe but I'ms sure apple has a new and improved iphone (that we all must have)coming out in about an hour!


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> City, you look great as usual.  Love the car shots.  Sorry about your phoe but I'ms sure apple has a new and improved iphone (that we all must have)coming out in about an hour!



 Hon. Yeah at least I get the iphone 4 now.

The people I work with get many Apple products for free. I have to pay because I'm a step child (contractor)


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> Wow! How hard was it to get tickets?  Did you have to buy them in advance? Thanks!




Yeah I buy them in advance at a discount.

I belong to a theater group where I buy my tickets. I stalk the theater like I stalk shoes, bags and clothing.

Its one of my great loves. I used to go like once a week when I lived in nyc.

When your in NYC you can also go to the TKTS booth for same day tickets at a discount.


----------



## soleilbrun

I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



Hotness!


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> Hotness!


 Thank you! I need to convince the DBF that it IS logical that I sleep in these.


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you! I need to convince the DBF that it IS logical that I sleep in these.


 One look at you should be all the convincing he needs!


----------



## candyapples88

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you! I need to convince the DBF that it IS logical that I sleep in these.




:lolots:


----------



## Faraasha

*City* Oh my oh my what can I say?!...Gorgeous!!!... 

*soleilbrun* I need your legs!!... And theyre sooo gorgeous on you!... Congrats hun!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> *City* Oh my oh my what can I say?!...Gorgeous!!!...
> 
> *soleilbrun* I need your legs!!... And theyre sooo gorgeous on you!... Congrats hun!!


----------



## missgiannina

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



i love these! they look great  on you!


----------



## candyapples88

*City* - You look great!

*Sol* - I didn't even know the Piros came in thigh-high...need to be on the look out for those now!


----------



## Cityfashionista

candyapples88 said:


> *City* - You look great!
> 
> *Sol* - I didn't even know the Piros came in thigh-high...need to be on the look out for those now!


----------



## soleilbrun

Faraasha, missgiannina, candyapples- Thank you all!

candyapples- I did not know they existed either. I was so sure when I posted them for authentication they were fakes but oh no. I'm not really a thigh high girl but I took a chance on these.  I think I can find ways to wear them often.


----------



## l.a_girl19

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros. I haven't taken them off since I took the photos! Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.


 
Wow! Congrats! I love them!!


----------



## Faraasha

Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together... 

(oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame

I love both so very much...


----------



## soleilbrun

Faraasha said:


> *City* Oh my oh my what can I say?!...Gorgeous!!!...
> 
> *soleilbrun* I need your legs!!... And theyre sooo gorgeous on you!... Congrats hun!!


 


missgiannina said:


> i love these! they look great on you!


 


candyapples88 said:


> *City* - You look great!
> 
> *Sol* - I didn't even know the Piros came in thigh-high...need to be on the look out for those now!


 
Thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! Congrats! I love them!!


 Merci


----------



## ntntgo

Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.



The shoe style is cute. I wonder if this jade color is darker than that of the AD....? If you're not sold, then put your money on a pair you love.


----------



## clothingguru

*soleil:* The boots look amazing on you! congrats!!!

*city:* Looking good girl!!!!! Love them on you! 

*nat: * OMG they are gorgeous!  But yes they look different than the color of the jade AD's? Hmmm? i wonder why that is?

*Far: * gorgeous!

*stilly:* The lucifer bows are breathtaking girl! 

*alick*: the Lady Clou is amazing!!!!!!! I want them! 

*bella:* omg  love them both!!!!!!!!!!! they look amazing on you!


----------



## ntntgo

The Jade Jennys are definately a different color than the ADs.  I think I'm going back to the ADs in the Jade.


----------



## BattyBugs

The Piros are gorgeous, *Soleil*!
Love the spikes,* Faraasha*!
The Jennys are pretty, *Nat*, but I do like the jade of the ADs better, too.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame
> 
> I love both so very much...
> 
> View attachment 1357477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357478



They both look super hot! 



ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.


I think it looks good but if you aren't in love then you shouldn't keep them.


----------



## soleilbrun

ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color. The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.


 
I don't know why everyone is dissin' the color, I like it!  What counts more, is if you like it. Sounds like the Jade of the AD is more your speed.


----------



## soleilbrun

Thanks Batty and clothing!


----------



## nunumgl

Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame
> 
> I love both so very much...
> 
> View attachment 1357477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357478


 
OH MY  They are both so gorgeous!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

The shoes looks great on you, the colour however is much darker and more muted than I thought it would be - guess I was expecting more of the AD jade? 



ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.


----------



## CMP86

ntntgo I said in the other thread that they are absolutely stunning on you and I love that shade of polish with them. I'm going to add that if you aren't feeling them that you should return them and get something that you are feeling.


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.



they do look darker but they look amazing!


----------



## missgiannina

Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame
> 
> I love both so very much...
> 
> View attachment 1357477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357478



Love!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Soleil*.... LOVE the OTK Piros!!!!

*Fara*... great nude spikes!

Thank you *CGuru*... :kiss:

*ntntgo*!! Love the jade Jenny!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color. The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.


 
They look soooo good on you I love them but I wonder why the color is so dark. Did you try taking a picture with the flash to see the difference? Did you get the TTS?


----------



## l.a_girl19

LMAO So UPS sent my Balotas to someone else on my street and the person left them outside their door. Thank goodness I called UPS!!! Anywho..who wants to see my Balotas?????


----------



## BijouBleu

I do I do!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Coming right up! Just fixing the pics. I wanted to model them for you guyz too!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Black Mini Glitter Balotas

I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!

I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apoligize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!



Congrats!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.



OMG, I love this style but i am sorry that the color is not as vibrant as the color of the AD !!! I wonder why ???
I have a feeling that you should get the AD before your size is sold out ...
Lets hope the RB version of the Jenny is worthy 


*l.a_girl19:* Congrats, they look awesome on you ... I die


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *l.a* they are so gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats!


 
Thank you


----------



## Alick

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



EXCELLENT!


----------



## Alick

Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame
> 
> I love both so very much...
> 
> View attachment 1357477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357478



i LOVE it TOO !!! sooo SEXY!


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame
> 
> I love both so very much...
> 
> View attachment 1357477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357478



Faraasha, stop it! I NEED those piggies!!


----------



## Alick

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!



Sexy strappy ! Nice !


----------



## l.a_girl19

Alick said:


> Sexy strappy ! Nice !


 
Thank you! They are awesome!!!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!




 LOVE!!!!!!!!!!  They are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> LOVE!!!!!!!!!!  They are gorgeous on you!!!


 
Thank you Aren't they stunning? This pair will get worn to death!!!


----------



## missgiannina

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!



Amazing!


----------



## l.a_girl19

missgiannina said:


> Amazing!


 Thank you!!! I love them so much!


----------



## calisurf

ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.



I like this color better than the AD -- 

Were you also going to get the grenadine jennys?


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you Aren't they stunning? This pair will get worn to death!!!



Did you go TTS hun?


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> Did you go TTS hun?


 
Half a size down but I think TTS would have been a bit better


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Half a size down



PERFECT! thank you!


----------



## ntntgo

calisurf said:


> I like this color better than the AD --
> 
> Were you also going to get the grenadine jennys?


 
Hi *Cali*-yes, the Royal Blue, that just came in to LV and the Grenadine (if it ever shows up).  I think these are going back though.


----------



## BattyBugs

la_girl: Those are gorgeous & look so hot on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG, I love this style but i am sorry that the color is not as vibrant as the color of the AD !!! I wonder why ???
> I have a feeling that you should get the AD before your size is sold out ...
> Lets hope the RB version of the Jenny is worthy
> 
> 
> *l.a_girl19:* Congrats, they look awesome on you ... I die


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah I buy them in advance at a discount.
> 
> I belong to a theater group where I buy my tickets. I stalk the theater like I stalk shoes, bags and clothing.
> 
> Its one of my great loves. I used to go like once a week when I lived in nyc.
> 
> When your in NYC you can also go to the TKTS booth for same day tickets at a discount.



I'll try but I'm not convinced they'll have any --- isn't it a sold out show?

You do a lot of stalking there girl - you must be so busy!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!



i'm speechless.....  i need to block you ASAP so i am not tempted to get these shoes


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> I'll try but I'm not convinced they'll have any --- isn't it a sold out show?
> 
> You do a lot of stalking there girl - you must be so busy!



 I'm OCD.

The show runs to 4/9/11. It doesn't seem to be sold out.
I really want to see That Championship season. Chris Noth  Don't tell DH that's the main reason I want to go.


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> i'm speechless..... i need to block you ASAP so i am not tempted to get these shoes


 
Thank you!!! I know I thought of you right away when I put them on..carlinha would like these LOL They are just the right amount of sparkle. That is what I love most about them. They can worn with so many different outfits! Ok ok ill stop now!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> la_girl: Those are gorgeous & look so hot on you!


 Thank you


----------



## stilly

*Flip, Dessye, bling, ChrisyAM15, candyapples, Faraasha, dez, City, soleibrun & clothingguru*!!!!

Yes I'm a little late in getting on the Lucifer bandwagon...it was only a matter of time before I added them to my Pigalle collection!!!

*ntntgo* - I think teh Jennys look great on you but if you don't love them I agree you should return or resell.

*soleibrun* - Love the piros!!! So sexy!!!

*Faraasha* - Both your pairs of nude spikes are gorgeous on you!!!

*l.a_girl *- Those balotas are so hot!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

bling*lover said:


> Congrats *l.a* they are so gorgeous!


 
Thank you!!!! I love them so much!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> *Flip, Dessye, bling, ChrisyAM15, candyapples, Faraasha, dez, City, soleibrun & clothingguru*!!!!
> 
> Yes I'm a little late in getting on the Lucifer bandwagon...it was only a matter of time before I added them to my Pigalle collection!!!
> 
> *ntntgo* - I think teh Jennys look great on you but if you don't love them I agree you should return or resell.
> 
> *soleibrun* - Love the piros!!! So sexy!!!
> 
> *Faraasha* - Both your pairs of nude spikes are gorgeous on you!!!
> 
> *l.a_girl *- Those balotas are so hot!!!


 

Thank you!!! Lucifers Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

*soleilbrun*-I love them on you
*Fara*-show off.  They are so awesome.
*La*-You know I love them on you but I'll say it again...I'm so happy that you're so happy.


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> *soleilbrun*-I love them on you
> *Fara*-show off. They are so awesome.
> *La*-You know I love them on you but I'll say it again...I'm so happy that you're so happy.


 
A HUGE thank you to you for everything


----------



## cts900

Congrats* l.a_girl, nat* (I love the color n you!), *Faraasha*, and *soleilbrun* on your beautiful new buys!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> The Jade Jennys are definately a different color than the ADs.  I think I'm going back to the ADs in the Jade.



Are they a different color really?  Yes, the color in your photo is def different.  I'm not sure I'm lovin' the color (not on you just in general).  Hmmm, I might change my mind with the Jennys.  Did you get them in the US or overseas?


----------



## Faraasha

BattyBugs, City, nunumgl, missgiannina, Bella, Alick, Stilly, and cts.... Thank you ladies.... 




candyapples88 said:


> Faraasha, stop it! I NEED those piggies!!







ntntgo said:


> *Fara*-show off.  They are so awesome.



 .... You know whats funny... I say your avi in a magazine the other day and I immediately thought oh Nat from tpf... Lol.. I know so Random...


----------



## aoqtpi

Cityfashionista said:


> Not my day today.
> 
> Yesterday I went to NYC to see a play with DH.
> 
> I'm posing in my car with the top down. The winter has been tough.
> 
> I was wearing my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress, Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany jewelry, and my Tinazatas.
> 
> I lost my Iphone though.



You look great, I'm jelly of your convertible and I hope you somehow find your phone! Do you have "Find Your iPhone" enabled?



soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing.  I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me  whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



Gorgeous! I want Piros in this colour so badly!



Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to  take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first  pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails )
> 
> I love both so very much...
> 
> View attachment 1357477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357478



These look fantastic on you!



ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.



I love these on you! I vote keep!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are  kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if  you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE  THEM!



Love the black mini glitter! Congrats on replacing the Ambers! (I think? ... )


----------



## LVOEnyc

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!



They look UHHHHHHHH-maaazing on you!!!! Love them!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros. I haven't taken them off since I took the photos! Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.


 
Love these!!! Congrats!!!!



Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame
> 
> I love both so very much...
> 
> View attachment 1357477
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357478


 
Both look fantastic on you!!! Congrats!!!



ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color. The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.


 
The Jennys are so Hot on you!!!
So sry that you didn't love the color..IMHO it does look gorgeous!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!


 
Woww!!! Woww!!! Woww!!! Woww!!!

I simply love these on you... amazing!!!!

Sooo Sexy!!!!!


----------



## just_gram

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HvTFFWOb34


----------



## Flip88

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



gorgeous


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Woww!!! Woww!!! Woww!!! Woww!!!
> 
> I simply love these on you... amazing!!!!
> 
> Sooo Sexy!!!!!


 
Thank you!!! They really are! I just love how they have just the right amount of sparkle!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LVOEnyc said:


> They look UHHHHHHHH-maaazing on you!!!! Love them!


 
Hehe Thank you very much I can't stop looking at them!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> You look great, I'm jelly of your convertible and I hope you somehow find your phone! Do you have "Find Your iPhone" enabled?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I want Piros in this colour so badly!
> 
> 
> 
> These look fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these on you! I vote keep!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the black mini glitter! Congrats on replacing the Ambers! (I think? ... )


 
Thank you! Well 2 pairs will be replacing the Ambers. But I just found out where I could find some brand new Ambers and in my size!!! Such torture! Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## soleilbrun

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!


 

Congratulations! They look great on you.


----------



## soleilbrun

gracias ladies!

stilly, ntntgo, cts, aoqtpi, chrissy, flip88, bella and Alick


----------



## l.a_girl19

soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations! They look great on you.


 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## ChrisyAM15

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! Well 2 pairs will be replacing the Ambers. But I just found out where I could find some brand new *Ambers* and in my size!!! Such torture! Ahhhhhhh.


 
Ambers??


----------



## Faraasha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! Well 2 pairs will be replacing the Ambers. But I just found out where I could find some brand new Ambers and in my size!!! Such torture! Ahhhhhhh.



Lol ... I just saw new ambers in perfect immaculate condition at SAKS here in Dubai... Instantly thought of you...


----------



## FlipDiver

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! Well 2 pairs will be replacing the Ambers. But I just found out where I could find some brand new Ambers and in my size!!! Such torture! Ahhhhhhh.



LA, how did your Amber return play out?  Did the store give you a hard time when you sent them back?  Did they apologize profusely for not shipping them to you properly packaged which caused the damage in the first place?


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Ambers??


 
No no lol I wish. Perhaps. I wrote to a few boutiques and I will see


----------



## l.a_girl19

FlipDiver said:


> LA, how did your Amber return play out? Did the store give you a hard time when you sent them back? Did they apologize profusely for not shipping them to you properly packaged which caused the damage in the first place?


 
Well, at first the manager apologized alot. I know they sent me the display pair because they left the price sticker under the left shoe which coincidentally was the shoe with the most damage. He did not deny my accusations of this. They sent my full refund on thursday I think but I still did not get it in my account. Its a really big mess. The manager still did not receive the shoes either (I sent them March 10th) and he is saying that I did not write what he told me to write on the customs form. I sent him proof that I did. I think I can follow instructions lol He also said he would send me a gift for all the trouble but suddenly did a 180 on that. I am just going to let it go. I just want my refund that is it lol 

Then I found out that another boutique in Paris has the Ambers in my size and when I asked the manager at JJR if there were more he did not tell me. I told him this and he said that for me it is not ideal to order Internationally. Totally random. Anywho I am done with JJR. That is it.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Faraasha said:


> Lol ... I just saw new ambers in perfect immaculate condition at SAKS here in Dubai... Instantly thought of you...


 
LOL. And I found them in another boutique in Paris. JJR didn't even tell me when I asked them. THOSE AMBERS ARE GOING TO BE THE END OF ME


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats!



Wow! They are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Faraasha

l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL. And I found them in another boutique in Paris. JJR didn't even tell me when I asked them. THOSE AMBERS ARE GOING TO BE THE END OF ME



... But I love your avi... I was inspired and got my own glittery shoe today... Not the balota but something nice...


----------



## KarenBorter

I just purchased my first pair of CL's on March 11th. I went to the boutique on Robertson in West Los Angeles hoping (but not counting on) walking out of there with a pair of Bianca's in the black leather ... they were sold out of my size (37.5) but the SA brought down the Royal Blue LE Watersnake Bianca's. I slipped them on and my love affair has begun. I figure I can afford a pair every 5 months  Although I am already thinking about how I can afford my second pair. 

Let's see if this works image wise: 

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x354/KarenBorter/Shoes/photo4.jpg

ack okay you can link to it ... dunno how to post pics directly in my response  

I do love them though! Going to get heal pads today so they don't slip.


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL. And I found them in another boutique in Paris. JJR didn't even tell me when I asked them. THOSE AMBERS ARE GOING TO BE THE END OF ME



Just get them and get it over with


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's on March 11th. I went to the boutique on Robertson in West Los Angeles hoping (but not counting on) walking out of there with a pair of Bianca's in the black leather ... they were sold out of my size (37.5) but the SA brought down the Royal Blue LE Watersnake Bianca's. I slipped them on and my love affair has begun. I figure I can afford a pair every 5 months  Although I am already thinking about how I can afford my second pair.
> 
> Let's see if this works image wise:
> 
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x354/KarenBorter/Shoes/photo4.jpg
> 
> ack okay you can link to it ... dunno how to post pics directly in my response
> 
> I do love them though! Going to get heal pads today so they don't slip.



!!!!!! FIRST PAIR RB EXOTIC! Thats my KINDA first pair  Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

just_gram said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HvTFFWOb34



Dont be sorry! This forum is for everyone!  
They are very nice! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> !!!!!! FIRST PAIR RB EXOTIC! Thats my KINDA first pair  Congrats!



Haha thanks  Yeah, seriously I initially thought "If I buy ONE PAIR of Louboutin shoes I want them in black so they will match everything and be classic" I am so happy the SA brought these down. I WANT your booties though ... I have my eye on them 

EDIT: also will take some better pics. That was a cell phone pic so pixels aren't great. That pic does NOT do them justice. Pulling out some black velvet for a back drop. Will post later.


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Haha thanks  Yeah, seriously I initially thought "If I buy ONE PAIR of Louboutin shoes I want them in black so they will match everything and be classic" I am so happy the SA brought these down. I WANT your booties though ... I have my eye on them
> 
> EDIT: also will take some better pics. That was a cell phone pic so pixels aren't great. That pic does NOT do them justice. Pulling out some black velvet for a back drop. Will post later.



haha i can see how if you saw these you could NOT refuse them! Yes i cant wait to see better/more pics! And ...yes the framboise Madame Butterfly booties are scrumptious! you NEED them! 

haha
p.s. this forum is bad  in a very good way!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> haha i can see how if you saw these you could NOT refuse them! Yes i cant wait to see better/more pics! And ...yes the framboise Madame Butterfly booties are scrumptious! you NEED them!
> 
> haha
> p.s. this forum is bad  in a very good way!



You said it! 

I love the colorway of yours ... Honestly I never thought I would look at different colored shoes and WANT them ... but as I have been looking over the SS collection ... well let's just say I am about to broaden my horizons. I have a self imposed limit though and have a call in to my SA at Louboutin for the Bianca's in the black leather. I still want those. I could go for a pair of Daf's though love the platform pumps.


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> You said it!
> 
> I love the colorway of yours ... Honestly I never thought I would look at different colored shoes and WANT them ... but as I have been looking over the SS collection ... well let's just say I am about to broaden my horizons. I have a self imposed limit though and have a call in to my SA at Louboutin for the Bianca's in the black leather. I still want those. I could go for a pair of Daf's though love the platform pumps.



Yes limits are good...not always followed but definitely needed from time to time esp on this forum! WARNING: We all enable each other like crazy! haha
The black bianca's are a classic gorgeous shoe! The dafs are hot too! Cant wait to see what you get next!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> Yes limits are good...not always followed but definitely needed from time to time esp on this forum! WARNING: We all enable each other like crazy! haha
> The black bianca's are a classic gorgeous shoe! The dafs are hot too! Cant wait to see what you get next!



Me either  because we all KNOW there will be a "next" haha pics later


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, KarenPorter!!!   it'll be hard to outdo yourselfon your second pair


----------



## missgiannina

KarenBorter said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's on March 11th. I went to the boutique on Robertson in West Los Angeles hoping (but not counting on) walking out of there with a pair of Bianca's in the black leather ... they were sold out of my size (37.5) but the SA brought down the Royal Blue LE Watersnake Bianca's. I slipped them on and my love affair has begun. I figure I can afford a pair every 5 months  Although I am already thinking about how I can afford my second pair.
> 
> Let's see if this works image wise:
> 
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x354/KarenBorter/Shoes/photo4.jpg
> 
> ack okay you can link to it ... dunno how to post pics directly in my response
> 
> I do love them though! Going to get heal pads today so they don't slip.



Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

*Karen*, Congrats they are stunning!


----------



## icecreamom

*l.a.* Your Balotas are super sexy, so shiny!  me likey


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's on March 11th. I went to the boutique on Robertson in West Los Angeles hoping (but not counting on) walking out of there with a pair of Bianca's in the black leather ... they were sold out of my size (37.5) but the SA brought down the Royal Blue LE Watersnake Bianca's. I slipped them on and my love affair has begun. I figure I can afford a pair every 5 months  Although I am already thinking about how I can afford my second pair.
> 
> Let's see if this works image wise:
> 
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x354/KarenBorter/Shoes/photo4.jpg
> 
> ack okay you can link to it ... dunno how to post pics directly in my response
> 
> I do love them though! Going to get heal pads today so they don't slip.



Gorgeous colour! Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow! They are amazing! Congrats!


 
If you mean my Balotas...Thank you!!! I wasen't sure who the comment was directed to. If I made a mistake I apologize.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Faraasha said:


> ... But I love your avi... I was inspired and got my own glittery shoe today... Not the balota but something nice...


 
Thank you! My avi is eye catching isn't it?? LOL Even I go "woah wait a minute let me take a good look" hahahahahah YAY what did you get Faraasha???? I am so excited to see!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Karen*!!! WOW!! RB Watersnake Biancas!!! TDF!!! Congrats on your amazing first pair!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> Just get them and get it over with


 
I know but they are soo expensive and after all that mess I am paranoid about buying from Paris. I have a pair I want from the Fall collection so I have to be patient lol  I am going crazy here!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Just_Gram: thank you for sharing! Congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LA Girl i love those Balotas! SO sexy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



WHOA! These are INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LA Girl i love those Balotas! SO sexy!


 
Thank you


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Karen*!!! WOW!! RB Watersnake Biancas!!! TDF!!! Congrats on your amazing first pair!!



Thank you  I love them. Now I need to make excuses to wear them unfortunately tonight I am going to a "dive bar" and therefore won't risk wearing them. Have a sole protector put on and they scotch guarded them but still don't trust this club


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Thank you  I love them. Now I need to make excuses to wear them unfortunately tonight I am going to a "dive bar" and therefore won't risk wearing them. Have a sole protector put on and they scotch guarded them but still don't trust this club


 
Yes be careful. Watersnake is a delicate material


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's on March 11th. I went to the boutique on Robertson in West Los Angeles hoping (but not counting on) walking out of there with a pair of Bianca's in the black leather ... they were sold out of my size (37.5) but the SA brought down the Royal Blue LE Watersnake Bianca's. I slipped them on and my love affair has begun. I figure I can afford a pair every 5 months  Although I am already thinking about how I can afford my second pair.
> 
> Let's see if this works image wise:
> 
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x354/KarenBorter/Shoes/photo4.jpg
> 
> ack okay you can link to it ... dunno how to post pics directly in my response
> 
> I do love them though! Going to get heal pads today so they don't slip.


 
*Karen*-gorgeous.  Make sure you water/stainproof them with Meltonian before you wear them.  Don't use anything but that or it will change the color and or texture.  I use it on my most expensive Chanel exotics and swear by it.
Congrats.  You're off to a great start.


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> *Karen*-gorgeous.  Make sure you water/stainproof them with Meltonian before you wear them.  Don't use anything but that or it will change the color and or texture.  I use it on my most expensive Chanel exotics and swear by it.
> Congrats.  You're off to a great start.



I'm so scared to use anything on my RB WS Biancas. Are you sure this won't ruin them?


----------



## soleilbrun

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> WHOA! These are INCREDIBLE!!!!


 
Grazie tanto!


----------



## karwood

*GCG,* love those Biancas! One of favorite styles!
*soliel,* those Declics are very lovely and those boots look fa-bu-lous on you!!!
*bambolina,* they look beautiful on you!
*city,* Wow!
*Katy,* they are very lovely!
*Alick,* Love them!
*Chrisy,* congrats on both new additions! 
*blueberry,* very lovely! What a nice gift? Who is the lucky person?
*Stilly,* you seriously rock in anything that is Pigalle-style! They look amazing on you!
*nat,* looking at your pics, I think the Jenny looks beautiful on you. Did you end up returning them?
*L.A.,* shoe cousin!!! love your black glitter Balotas!
*Karen,* WOW! First pair! What a way to kick-off your CL collection with those amazing RB WS Bianca!


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> I know but they are soo expensive and after all that mess I am paranoid about buying from Paris. I have a pair I want from the Fall collection so I have to be patient lol  I am going crazy here!



I bet you we are eying the same pair!


----------



## stilly

*Karen* - They're beautiful on you!!! Congrats!!!

Thanks *karwood*!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> I bet you we are eying the same pair!


 
Hmmm what could it be LOL I actually have 2 that I am eyeing now hehe


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> *GCG,* love those Biancas! One of favorite styles!
> *soliel,* those Declics are very lovely and those boots look fa-bu-lous on you!!!
> *bambolina,* they look beautiful on you!
> *city,* Wow!
> *Katy,* they are very lovely!
> *Alick,* Love them!
> *Chrisy,* congrats on both new additions!
> *blueberry,* very lovely! What a nice gift? Who is the lucky person?
> *Stilly,* you seriously rock in anything that is Pigalle-style! They look amazing on you!
> *nat,* looking at your pics, I think the Jenny looks beautiful on you. Did you end up returning them?
> *L.A.,* shoe cousin!!! love your black glitter Balotas!
> *Karen,* WOW! First pair! What a way to kick-off your CL collection with those amazing RB WS Bianca!


 
Thank you shoe cousin I love your RB suede Balotas!


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome & congrats, Karen. They are striking!


----------



## cts900

Amazing, *Karen*.  Congratulations!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> If you mean my Balotas...Thank you!!! I wasen't sure who the comment was directed to. If I made a mistake I apologize.



Yes, I mean the Balota shoes! I'm falling in love with them...


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I'm so scared to use anything on my RB WS Biancas. Are you sure this won't ruin them?




and to the other girl ... the cobbler I brought them to, Pasquales in Los Angeles, are a CL specialist. They treated them for stains and spills  The color is as vibrant as they were a week ago ... and the texture is still beautiful Nuback.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's on March 11th. I went to the boutique on Robertson in West Los Angeles hoping (but not counting on) walking out of there with a pair of Bianca's in the black leather ... they were sold out of my size (37.5) but the SA brought down the Royal Blue LE Watersnake Bianca's. I slipped them on and my love affair has begun. I figure I can afford a pair every 5 months  Although I am already thinking about how I can afford my second pair.
> 
> Let's see if this works image wise:
> 
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x354/KarenBorter/Shoes/photo4.jpg
> 
> ack okay you can link to it ... dunno how to post pics directly in my response
> 
> I do love them though! Going to get heal pads today so they don't slip.



Karen welcome! Congrats on your very first pair! Sure they will be one of your fav shoes. Amazing royal blue color!


----------



## KarenBorter

Okay ladies ... took some pics on Black velvet and posed the shoes ... currently in a tshirt and underwear wearing them hahaha what a look! will post in a second as soon as I upload


----------



## BellaShoes

Put some pants on and POST!!!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> and to the other girl ... the cobbler I brought them to, Pasquales in Los Angeles, are a CL specialist. They treated them for stains and spills  The color is as vibrant as they were a week ago ... and the texture is still beautiful Nuback.



Unfortunately I don't have a CL specialist in my area. I would take them to my cobbler, but I'm so paranoid about that as well. I'll wait to hear for the feedback on Melatonian. If it's legit..it'll be a great inexpensive way to treat my exotics as well as my other shoes.


----------



## BellaShoes

Check the CL resource library candy apple, lots of great info there!


----------



## phiphi

oh my WOW.. i am so behind! so. much. gorgeousness. here. awesome buys ladies!


----------



## KarenBorter

Much better ...  I love my shoes


----------



## candyapples88

BellaShoes said:


> Check the CL resource library candy apple, lots of great info there!



I look thru there, but it seems that nabuck is a special kind of exotic. People are reluctant to use anything on it because it's different than other exotic skins  Maybe I'll just hit up CS and see what they say.


----------



## SassySarah

*Karen* they are gorgeous!

So many gorgeous buys ladies!  Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Karen* and they suit you very well, congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I look thru there, but it seems that nabuck is a special kind of exotic. People are reluctant to use anything on it because it's different than other exotic skins  Maybe I'll just hit up CS and see what they say.



The pics above ARE treated ... they scotch guarded them. The place I took them to was the cobbler that the CL Boutique recommended and I would say 90% of the shoes on the shelves had red soles. I asked about texture change/color change they assured me that they wouldn't be affected. They aren't ... I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself but I would recommend asking your CL SA where to take them to get treated.

The first 2 days I wore them I was SO FRIGHTENED of something happening to them I barely walked in them. I literally was terrified LOL. Now I am very relaxed about wearing them.


----------



## KarenBorter

bling*lover said:


> Gorgeous *Karen* and they suit you very well, congrats!



Thank you


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> Welcome & congrats, Karen. They are striking!



In order to not spam the forum, thank you all for the welcome. I am lusting over your shoes already  

Now to figure out how to get my next pair sooner then July LOL


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Stunning Karen!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> The pics above ARE treated ... they scotch guarded them. The place I took them to was the cobbler that the CL Boutique recommended and I would say 90% of the shoes on the shelves had red soles. I asked about texture change/color change they assured me that they wouldn't be affected. They aren't ... I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself but I would recommend asking your CL SA where to take them to get treated.
> 
> The first 2 days I wore them I was SO FRIGHTENED of something happening to them I barely walked in them. I literally was terrified LOL. Now I am very relaxed about wearing them.



Yea...I was going to contact CS to see what they recommend.


----------



## elfgirl

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



I love these!  I'd never seen thigh-high Piros before. They look fantastic!



Faraasha said:


> Was playing around at home... So I decided to take a picture of my recently purchased yolanda spikes with my first pair from a CL Boutique the pigalles spikes together...
> 
> (oops sorry for the un-manicured nails :shame
> 
> I love both so very much...



Looooove them both -- but especially the piggies.  



ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.



I'm not a fan of the Jade.   I'm sorry you're disappointed with the color. Hopefully the Grenadine will make up for them! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!



These are TDF!  Congrats!



KarenBorter said:


> Much better ...  I love my shoes



What knockouts!  Congrats on a fabulous first pair!


----------



## Alick

Thank you *KARWOOD !

KAREN, *eyecandy


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karen*, love your new EB Watersnake Biancas!


----------



## l.a_girl19

elfgirl said:


> I love these! I'd never seen thigh-high Piros before. They look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Looooove them both -- but especially the piggies.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Jade.  I'm sorry you're disappointed with the color. Hopefully the Grenadine will make up for them!
> 
> 
> 
> These are TDF! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> What knockouts! Congrats on a fabulous first pair!


 

Thank you very much! I  them!


----------



## soleilbrun

BellaShoes said:


> Put some pants on and POST!!!


 
Pants are obligatory


----------



## ChrisyAM15

KarenBorter said:


> Much better ...  I love my shoes


 
Love these Karen!!!!
Look super amazing on you!!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

karwood said:


> *Chrisy,* congrats on both new additions!


 
Thank you so much *Kar!!*
I really love your Balotas!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Much better ...  I love my shoes


 

GORGEOUS!! Love the tattoos with those CLs!!! Congrats again!


----------



## BellaShoes

soleilbrun said:


> Pants are obligatory


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> I'm so scared to use anything on my RB WS Biancas. Are you sure this won't ruin them?


 
I used to have my cobbler treat my suedes and exotics but he's taught me to do it myself since I buy so many.  I would never, ever wear them with out treating them.  But, the only thing I would ever use is the Meltonian spray.  I spray all my python.  The Meltonian won't change the color or texture.

If you're unsure, have your cobbler do it but make sure he uses Meltonian.  That Apple stuff will change the color.

I even sprayed my stark white Opaco Python NPs and a year later, I just sold them to a bride to wear on her wedding day and they are still stark white.  It kept the dirt from embedding into the scales (you use a soft brush to brush against the grain of the scales to get the dirt off) and I wear my python in the rain all the time.  I live in FL and, quite frankly, they're snake.  But if they're treated, they stay cleaner longer and when you do need to have them professionally cleaned and you tell your cobbler that they've been treated with Meltonian, you wouldn't believe how long you can keep the Nabuck and Opaco (the softest of the python and watersnakes) clean and wearable.  

I still have my original Pink Powder ADs from 3 years ago that I am just now going to dye and I wore them to death.  I credit the treatment to keeping them from getting ruined.  Now I have new ones and my Jennys (which BTW are the color of my original PP ADs) and can dye them.

Do what you are comfortable with but I would put my collection of exotics up against pretty much anyone's.  I own or have had every color of AD, NP, VP, you name it,  in python or watersnake and have 9 Chanels in python.  I would say that 85% of my collection is exotics.

If you have any questions about doing it, just PM me.  A lot of the girls have followed what I do and can back me up that it works like a gem.


----------



## KarenBorter

soleilbrun said:


> Pants are obligatory



seriously ... you gals (and guys) have NO IDEA how many times over the past week I have put them on in a t shirt and underwear to just wear them around the house


----------



## cts900

^^Trust me, we have an idea .  They look _so lovely_ on you!  HUGE congrats and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> ^^Trust me, we have an idea .  They look _so lovely_ on you!  HUGE congrats and welcome to the addiction!



thank you  I will try to get someone else to take a pic of me in them ... in clothes LOL. Or I could set up a tripod and do it myself. 

In other news: I am already trying to figure out my next pair and it may NOT be the black Bianca's ... I am having a love affair with the Madame Butterfly Bootie.


----------



## rdgldy

*Nat*, I will have to try the melatonin.  I've been using BIC 4 until now.  Thanks.


----------



## funinthesun80

KarenBorter said:


> seriously ... you gals (and guys) have NO IDEA how many times over the past week I have put them on in a t shirt and underwear to just wear them around the house



did that last night with my new nude biancas!! glad to know i'm not alone, lol.


----------



## BattyBugs

I think that happens a lot. I wore my Spiked VPs with a tunic shirt for DH last night. He liked it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh I am sure if we posted nanny cam shots of us parading around in our homes... we could have a top reality show!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KarenBorter said:


> Much better ...  I love my shoes



Beautiful shoes Karen! I like your tattoo also


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!



AMAZING!!! I love this style so much on you! And your feet/toes are perfect! I've seen way worse feet on some patients I see.... *images flash across in my brain of a diabetic pt's foot* LOL sorry, way off-topic. Btw, your tattoo looks GREAT!!! I can't wait to see it in person when we meet-up!

I dunno if this has been asked, but is the black patent leather? It looks like it... Just considering that some of the specchios versions were actually PAINTED on. The black patent would be much durable imo than the more delicate specchio shoes.


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> AMAZING!!! I love this style so much on you! And your feet/toes are perfect! I've seen way worse feet on some patients I see.... *images flash across in my brain of a diabetic pt's foot* LOL sorry, way off-topic. Btw, your tattoo looks GREAT!!! I can't wait to see it in person when we meet-up!
> 
> I dunno if this has been asked, but is the black patent leather? It looks like it... Just considering that some of the specchios versions were actually PAINTED on. The black patent would be much durable imo than the more delicate specchio shoes.


 
Thank you!!! Yes, the heel and platform are patent...much better. I have way too many delicate shoes as it is hahahahha I wanted a pair that I wouldn't have to worry about as much you know? Hahaha my tattoo is coming off quite well so far! I am happy. It was sooooo dark before. I only had 4 treatments and it already looks significantly faded"Knock on wood" that it comes off alot sooner than 15 treatments YIKES. No but I seriously need a pedi. I can't stand seeing my feet like that LOL I know, I used to work at a spa and there was a girl who came in who had a really bad skin condition and the poor girl was so embarrassed. The girl giving her a pedi was not happy though...she said it was the worst condition she ever saw


----------



## annieholly27

my first CL purchase, planning on getting another pair soon...already addicted!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Annieholly27, Wow! What an incredible way to start your collection! 

I love the multi-colored mini glitter! Welcome to the addiction!!!

Congrats to everyone else too on all your new purchases!


----------



## annieholly27

I know! i fell in love with them as soon as i saw them! i got them especially for my birthday celebrations  haven't worn them yet but birthday is only a week away, so they will meet the pavement soon - so excited!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*annieholly*-OMG those are breathtaking! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*Annie*: They are STUNNING! CONGRATS!


----------



## aoqtpi

annieholly27 said:


> my first CL purchase, planning on getting another pair soon...already addicted!



What a great start to your collection! They're beautiful!


----------



## annieholly27

Thank you  I can't wait to invest in some more!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, the heel and platform are patent...much better. I have way too many delicate shoes as it is hahahahha I wanted a pair that I wouldn't have to worry about as much you know? Hahaha my tattoo is coming off quite well so far! I am happy. It was sooooo dark before. I only had 4 treatments and it already looks significantly faded"Knock on wood" that it comes off alot sooner than 15 treatments YIKES. No but I seriously need a pedi. I can't stand seeing my feet like that LOL I know, I used to work at a spa and there was a girl who came in who had a really bad skin condition and the poor girl was so embarrassed. The girl giving her a pedi was not happy though...she said it was the worst condition she ever saw



That's good to know that they're patent! This actually gives me some bad ideas....  lol

Wow, so how often do you get a tattoo removal treatment? Is it painful?!?! lol

Oh yeah, poor girl doing that client's feet ush: I guess not every customer is the kind that you want to deal with as with all jobs lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

annieholly27 said:


> my first CL purchase, planning on getting another pair soon...already addicted!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> Jade Jennys-not sold on the color.  The color you see is the exact color of the shoe.



Ooooohhh..... 

Woww.......Those are gorgy!!!!!!!

I have no words to describe their beauty! lol They look incredible, especially with your nail polish! lol Congrats!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



WHAT?!?!? THere are THIGH HIGH versions of the Piros!??!?! How did I miss this??!?! lol I LOVE the Piros!!! THey ARE GORGEOUS Soleil!!! 
I wouldn't be able to take these off either! lol Completely logical to sleep in them! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> That's good to know that they're patent! This actually gives me some bad ideas....  lol
> 
> Wow, so how often do you get a tattoo removal treatment? Is it painful?!?! lol
> 
> Oh yeah, poor girl doing that client's feet ush: I guess not every customer is the kind that you want to deal with as with all jobs lol


 
Hehe CEC, I am telling you they are INSANE! The pictures do not do them justice. They are even better IRL. 

Yeah very painful. It gets better though because the less ink you have the less it hurts if that makes sense lol I am also at the step where they use a smaller laser with a larger frequency so its kind of a bit more comfortable. Either that or I am getting used to it. I have to put anesthetic cream before so it kinda helps with the initial shock of the laser but really the laser goes much deeper than the epidermis so its still bad lol

That esthetician was not very nice though. The girl was going for a pedi because she needed to. Her skin was really bad and she was only 15


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hehe CEC, I am telling you they are INSANE! The pictures do not do them justice. They are even better IRL.
> 
> Yeah very painful. It gets better though because the less ink you have the less it hurts if that makes sense lol I am also at the step where they use a smaller laser with a larger frequency so its kind of a bit more comfortable. Either that or I am getting used to it. I have to put anesthetic cream before so it kinda helps with the initial shock of the laser but really the laser goes much deeper than the epidermis so its still bad lol
> 
> That esthetician was not very nice though. The girl was going for a pedi because she needed to. Her skin was really bad and she was only 15



I have to stop talking to you about shoes!!! lol Bad influence!!! Actually this entire forum is so bad for my mental health LOL My judgment of everything that's "expensive" is so skewed hehe. Oh, how's the size? I think I read somewhere that they're pretty TTS.

Either way, it's a good thing that you're tolerating the treatments well  If it were me, I'd probably be way too chicken to tolerate any kind of physical pain (funny how I still want a tattoo haha).


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I have to stop talking to you about shoes!!! lol Bad influence!!! Actually this entire forum is so bad for my mental health LOL My judgment of everything that's "expensive" is so skewed hehe. Oh, how's the size? I think I read somewhere that they're pretty TTS.
> 
> Either way, it's a good thing that you're tolerating the treatments well  If it were me, I'd probably be way too chicken to tolerate any kind of physical pain (funny how I still want a tattoo haha).


 
LOL I know. I used to think 895 for shoes was alot. And now I am like 1095...wtv I need them!! I am actually confused about the sizing for 150mm. I got the Balotas 1/2 a size down and they fit fine but they are a bit snug like the Ambertinas were. I think that TTS would have been good too but its still confusing because my toes don't overlap or anything. I say all of this because the Jennys I am getting are my TTS (SA sold the size I wanted). I am reading that some people got the Jennys TTS and others got them 1/2 a size down so its a little confusing hahahahah

For the Balotas, the US online boutique says to get them half a size down. If that helps lol


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!! 

In natural light:





With Flash:




Without flash:




Modeling pics:


----------



## rdgldy

*L*., these are so pretty!!


----------



## candyapples88

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:



Nice color!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

annieholly27 said:


> my first CL purchase, planning on getting another pair soon...already addicted!



I LUV THESE!! congrats!!!



thank you Laurie & Candyapples!


----------



## annieholly27

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:



they are gorgeous!! lady clou is definitely a contender for my next purchase! enjoy them


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks annieholly


----------



## elfgirl

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:



LOVE.    I really adore them in that color.  Congrats, Nerdy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you Elfgirl!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:



Congrats Nerdy!!! They look HOT on you!!! That pink toenail color goes so well with the shoes!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thank you CEC.LV4eva


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:


 
STUNNING! Love your nail polish too!! Congrats!! TTS or 1/2 a size down?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

l.a_girl19 said:


> STUNNING! Love your nail polish too!! Congrats!! TTS or 1/2 a size down?



you're not going to believe this but.... 1.5 - 2 full sizes UP (!)  maybe it was mis-printed?? I tried on the Beige at Horatio and would have gone with my usual CL size. These fit the same and are a lot larger!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> you're not going to believe this but.... 1.5 - 2 full sizes UP (!)  maybe it was mis-printed?? I tried on the Beige at Horatio and would have gone with my usual CL size. These fit the same and are a lot larger!



i'm totally confused... what size did you end up getting??!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> you're not going to believe this but.... 1.5 - 2 full sizes UP (!) maybe it was mis-printed?? I tried on the Beige at Horatio and would have gone with my usual CL size. These fit the same and are a lot larger!


 
That is strange! LOL Well they look amazing on you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

carlinha said:


> i'm totally confused... what size did you end up getting??!!



So am i lol! They are 39.5 (!)  The insole is in between the 9.75" & 10" mark on the tape measure which is exactly what my ADs measure out to.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on your Lady Clou *Nerdy*, they are fab and a gorgeous color. Your pink toe polish is very cute with them aswell!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on your Lady Clou *Nerdy*, they are fab and a gorgeous color. Your pink toe polish is very cute with them aswell!



Thank you!!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> So am i lol! They are 39.5 (!)  The insole is in between the 9.75" & 10" mark on the tape measure which is exactly what my ADs measure out to.





So weird... I went down a full size in this style.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> So weird... I went down a full size in this style.



I know. Whack!  Completely different fit from the exact same style in Beige.  I had a similar experience with the Derobas which i also got in a 39.5 as compared to the denim that i would have needed a smaller size.


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I know. Whack!  Completely different fit from the exact same style in Beige.  I had a similar experience with the Derobas which i also got in a 39.5 as compared to the denim that i would have needed a smaller size.



That is so very odd. I mean, I can *kind* of see the size difference in the Deroba only because they are two different materials - flannel vs denim; but in the LC?? They are both the exact same leather - just different colours! So odd. Different runs...???


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> That is so very odd. I mean, I can *kind* of see the size difference in the Deroba only because they are two different materials - flannel vs denim; but in the LC?? They are both the exact same leather - just different colours! So odd. Different runs...???



No it was the new Derobas! The canvas over leather vs. denim over leather - they both arrived the same day - making this even more strange.  


LC - i am just baffled.  oh well!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> No it was the new Derobas! The canvas over leather vs. denim over leather - they both arrived the same day - making this even more strange.
> 
> 
> LC - i am just baffled.  oh well!



Oh! Well then I am totally confused!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Oh! Well then I am totally confused!



LOL me 2. i'll have to just refrain from offering any kind of help on sizing this season!  

I'm just happy that they fit me


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LOL me 2. i'll have to just refrain from offering any kind of help on sizing this season!
> 
> I'm just happy that they fit me


----------



## missgiannina

annieholly27 said:


> my first CL purchase, planning on getting another pair soon...already addicted!


great 1st pair!


----------



## Tiffyista

First pair


----------



## missgiannina

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:


----------



## missgiannina

Tiffyista said:


> First pair



nice!


----------



## Tiffyista

missgiannina said:


> nice!


 
Thanks, yours are fabulous also!


----------



## Alick

*annieholly27* - holly mac purchase! GLAMOROUS !

*NerdyBirdy1982* - Stunning pair with perfect pedi !

*Tiffyista* - I love to have that gorgeous pair !

KEEP IT COMING EVERYONE !!! GO GO GO !!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new additions ladies!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:


 
These are stunning on you Nerdy, Love the colour aswell!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

*Annieholly-* What a stunning first pair you got!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Fab purchases ladies!


----------



## BijouBleu

Wow! Fantastic shoes LA and you wear them so well. I think these are my fave of the balotas. 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Black Mini Glitter Balotas
> 
> I just ADORE these! I am so happy I went with this color! I needed a glamorous black sandal and I got it!!!!
> 
> I apologize for the bad pictures. I need a pedi so bad! The straps are kinda still bent from being in the same position since wednesday but if you place the straps they go back to normal! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!


----------



## BattyBugs

Just beautiful, Annie!
I love the taupe, Nerdy!
Tiffy: Very hot first pair!


----------



## soleilbrun

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:


 I really like them and the color too.  Congratulations!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Tiffyista said:


> First pair



congratulations


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you soleilbrun, missg, dezy, alick, batty & bijou


----------



## l.a_girl19

BijouBleu said:


> Wow! Fantastic shoes LA and you wear them so well. I think these are my fave of the balotas.


 
Thank you * Bijou*!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

annieholly27 said:


> my first CL purchase, planning on getting another pair soon...already addicted!


Annie WOWO! beautiful!


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:



Gorgeous! I love your nail polish tooo really looks nice with the shoooooooz


----------



## KarenBorter

Tiffyista said:


> First pair



Beautiful!


----------



## Jönathan

*Nerdy,* Congrats on the Lady Clou's! They color is amazing and they look stunning on you!


----------



## karwood

*annie*, Congrats on your first purchase! Your LP are spectacular!
*nerdy,* I thought they were gray, nevertheless, the color is still beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

*annie:* Wow.  Those are stunners.  What a way to begin a collection!

*nerdy:* Oh, I love them.  They look like they were made for you!


----------



## soleilbrun

Tiffyista said:


> First pair


 
My two favorite things: Pigalle and spikes!  Congratulations


----------



## Dessye

Oh boy, behind again!

*Nerdy*: Just simply stunning!   Oooooh, I love this color too 

*Soleilbrun*: Thigh high Piros  HOTTTT!!!!

*Annie* and *Tiffy*: Congrats on your first pairs --- AMAZING FIRST PAIRS!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Nerdy:* They are SOO gorgeous on you!!!!! And i love the nailpolish!!!!


----------



## annieholly27

thank for all you're compliments ladies! Struggling to decided what pair to get next?! theres just soooo many to choose from!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:


Beautiful!


----------



## soleilbrun

Dessye said:


> Oh boy, behind again!
> 
> *Nerdy*: Just simply stunning!  Oooooh, I love this color too
> 
> *Soleilbrun*: Thigh high Piros  HOTTTT!!!!
> 
> *Annie* and *Tiffy*: Congrats on your first pairs --- AMAZING FIRST PAIRS!!!!!


 
Thank you so much.  I must admit I'm shy about wearing them out although I love them to bits.  Realize they look good on others but not sure about me.  In my head I think I can wear them with jeans but the contrast seems to great.  Help! I think I need to go over to the wardrobe forum for ideas.


----------



## Dessye

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you so much. I must admit I'm shy about wearing them out although I love them to bits. Realize they look good on others but not sure about me. In my head I think I can wear them with jeans but the contrast seems to great. Help! I think I need to go over to the wardrobe forum for ideas.


 
What about a long cardigan to balance out the look?  I think jeans with the Piros would look great with a long cardigan.  If you make your top a little busier like a scarf or larger necklace then the boots won't seem overwhelming.


----------



## soleilbrun

Dessye said:


> What about a long cardigan to balance out the look? I think jeans with the Piros would look great with a long cardigan. If you make your top a little busier like a scarf or larger necklace then the boots won't seem overwhelming.


 
I think you may be on to something.  Should the cardigan touch the boots or can it be short?  If I get one good look with them, it will be my go to look for my piros.  I have ideas with dresses but it is nowhere near warm here.

Thank you


----------



## ntntgo

*Annie*-WOW, you don't kid around, do you?  Nice first pair.
*Tiffy*-smokin first pair
*Nerdy*-can't keep talking about them.   Thank you for helping me not have to wait for Selfridges. You always come through for me.


----------



## FlipDiver

These were waiting for me when I got home today!   They make my studded Egoutinas look tame in comparison!

*Black Patent Mad Mary*


----------



## ntntgo

FlipDiver said:


> These were waiting for me when I got home today!  They make my studded Egoutinas look tame in comparison!
> 
> *Black Patent Mad Mary*


 
Oh, so, *Flip*, they were just there waiting for you. Like, I dunno, they followed you home or something.
Love them.


----------



## KarenBorter

soleilbrun said:


> I received these today, thigh high piros.  I haven't taken them off since I took the photos!  Please excuse the pantsless photo but none of the goods are showing. I hope there is not too much muffin top going on (that drives me whacko). I know, purchased and they were never even on the list.



Had to find a post I could click on to see

OMG THEY ARE GORGEOUS! I love thigh high boots! The color is TDF


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Oh, so, *Flip*, they were just there waiting for you. Like, I dunno, they followed you home or something.
> Love them.



Hahahaha ... "but but but they FOLLOWED ME HOME ... I HAVE to keep them!"

They are gorgeous Flip!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

karwood said:


> *annie*, Congrats on your first purchase! Your LP are spectacular!
> *nerdy,* I thought they were gray, nevertheless, the color is still beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you!! They change depending on the light between a true grey & a taupe! 

Speaking of shoes in different lighting...OMG your Balotas are TDF!!!


FLIP: congrats on those amazing MMs


----------



## ntntgo

My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
Pink Powder Jennys


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



I am beginning to rethink shoe colors ... those are LOVELY!


----------



## soleilbrun

KarenBorter said:


> Had to find a post I could click on to see
> 
> OMG THEY ARE GORGEOUS! I love thigh high boots! The color is TDF


 
Thank you!  You did it up too I see.  I am interested to see what the second pair turn out to be.


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> Hahahaha ... "but but but they FOLLOWED ME HOME ... I HAVE to keep them!"
> 
> "I swear, honey, I don't know where they came from.  They just showed up.  You don't want me to send them to the shoe pound where they might be put down do you?" (That's not funny because I sit on the board of a non-kill shelter but I couldn't resist)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



Love them Nat!


----------



## Dessye

soleilbrun said:


> I think you may be on to something. Should the cardigan touch the boots or can it be short? If I get one good look with them, it will be my go to look for my piros. I have ideas with dresses but it is nowhere near warm here.
> 
> Thank you


 
I've seen JLo rock a look like this and I believe her cardigan was near the level of her boots but hers might have been more than mid thigh high.  The length I had in mind was just below the level of the boots but that depends how high up the thigh your boots go.  But I'm sure it would also look fantastic with a short cardigan.  The looks I've seen done well try to blend the boots into the overall look rather than make them stand out too much.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys


 
*WOWEEEEEEE!!!!*   Shoe twins on the Luxuras   I'm eyeing your Jennys too but I'm trying to restrain myself these days.  Have spent too much on shoes.  Plus have to spend over $2000 to fix rental car damage that a valet did...  Well, at least this will reign in my excessive spending for the time being.


----------



## FlipDiver

ntntgo said:


> KarenBorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha ... "but but but they FOLLOWED ME HOME ... I HAVE to keep them!"
> 
> "I swear, honey, I don't know where they came from.  They just showed up.  You don't want me to send them to the shoe pound where they might be put down do you?" (That's not funny because I sit on the board of a non-kill shelter but I couldn't resist)
Click to expand...


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> These were waiting for me when I got home today! They make my studded Egoutinas look tame in comparison!
> 
> *Black Patent Mad Mary*


 
OMG, *Flip*!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> KarenBorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha ... "but but but they FOLLOWED ME HOME ... I HAVE to keep them!"
> 
> "I swear, honey, I don't know where they came from. They just showed up. *You don't want me to send them to the shoe pound where they might be put down do you?"* (That's not funny because I sit on the board of a non-kill shelter but I couldn't resist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:  Well, mine follow me home from the store!  And I'm pro-life!
Click to expand...


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> ntntgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots: Well, mine follow me home from the store! And I'm pro-life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just cracking yourself up over there, aren't ya *Dess*? Goofball.
> 
> Mine follow my UPS driver to my house.  Not a thing I can do about it. (Too lazy to go to the store. FYI, boutique is 20 miles away)
Click to expand...


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> *WOWEEEEEEE!!!!*  Shoe twins on the Luxuras  I'm eyeing your Jennys too but I'm trying to restrain myself these days. Have spent too much on shoes. Plus have to spend over $2000 to fix rental car damage that a valet did... Well, at least this will reign in my excessive spending for the time being.


 
We have so many of the same shoes.  And...I just spent a bunch of money on my front spoiler because a valet doesn't realize that and AMG package, means, "don't pull up over the parking stone jerkoff".  See, we're 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## cts900

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



_Gorgeous_.  I look horrible is anything with an ankle strap so I am deeply envious of you! And the PP!!!!!!! I love, love, love, love it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



congrats! the luxuras are awesome!


----------



## ntntgo

cts900 said:


> _Gorgeous_. I look horrible is anything with an ankle strap so I am deeply envious of you! And the PP!!!!!!! I love, love, love, love it!


 
Why *cts*?  You have really pretty legs and feet.  I would think ankle straps would look good on you.  Are you sure you're not judging yourself too harshly?


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> We have so many of the same shoes. And...I just spent a bunch of money on my front spoiler because a valet doesn't realize that and AMG package, means, "don't pull up over the parking stone jerkoff". *See, we're 2 peas in a pod*.


 
Haha, well I'm not a very happy pea at the moment.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Why *cts*? You have really pretty legs and feet. I would think ankle straps would look good on you. *Are you sure you're not judging yourself too harshly*?


 
Yeah!


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys


 

Great new additions!!! 
The Jennys are amazing on you!!!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



The Jennys are of course beautiful, but WOW those Luxuras! I die!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys


 
STUNNING!! You are so right the PP Jennys are darker than the PP ADs! I love them soooo much! Those Luxuras are of course amazing! Congrats!! When will you be getting the RB Jennys?hehe And are you keeping the Jade Jennys?


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



These look great on you! On my computer the Jennys don't look very pink at all, but they complement your skin tone very well!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Flip*-WOW never saw those in black! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

ntntgo said:


> Why *cts*?  You have really pretty legs and feet.  I would think ankle straps would look good on you.  Are you sure you're not judging yourself too harshly?



I am so....erm....._ voluptuous_ that I feel especially stocky in straps. I was just telling *bella *that my mom has me a bit brainwashed as to what it means to be "beautiful."  Maybe I am too harsh on myself.   You are very sweet to write those kind words.  It helps me to rethink.  I mean, my goodness, I am a 34 year old woman, right?  Who cares what I have been taught....Thanks, *nat* .


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I am so....erm....._ voluptuous_ that I feel especially stocky in straps. I was just telling *bella *that my mom has me a bit brainwashed as to what it means to be "beautiful."  Maybe I am too harsh on myself.   You are very sweet to write those kind words.  It helps me to rethink.  I mean, my goodness, I am a 34 year old woman, right?  Who cares what I have been taught....Thanks, *nat* .



Beautiful = YOU!


----------



## cts900

^^I am in tears.  Thank you, *jenay* .  You are always so kind to me.  Thank you ladies for always making me feel special.


----------



## cts900

Dessye said:


> Yeah!



 Soooooo many hugs and kisses.....


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^I am in tears.  Thank you, *jenay* .  You are always so kind to me.  Thank you ladies for always making me feel special.


----------



## ntntgo

cts900 said:


> I am so....erm....._ voluptuous_ that I feel especially stocky in straps. I was just telling *bella *that my mom has me a bit brainwashed as to what it means to be "beautiful." Maybe I am too harsh on myself. You are very sweet to write those kind words. It helps me to rethink. I mean, my goodness, I am a 34 year old woman, right? Who cares what I have been taught....Thanks, *nat* .


 
Honey-I am voluptuous and proud.  I wear ankle straps all the time.  It's a fallacy that they make your legs look fat.  I have thick ankles and I wear tons of pairs that are ankle straps.

My mom was a runway model and believe me I have tall, thin, legs to fill and at 82, she's wearing Louboutins. So, I know the feeling.  My mom was a Janzen swimsuit model.  Do you feel better now?

Love the body you have.  Break fashion barriers.  That's what fashion is about.  Don't let anyone make you feel like you can't wear something that you want to wear and feel good about it.  

You PM me anytime you question wearing something.  I'll tell you the truth.

Love your curves...they're dangerous.


----------



## ntntgo

l.a_girl19 said:


> STUNNING!! You are so right the PP Jennys are darker than the PP ADs! I love them soooo much! Those Luxuras are of course amazing! Congrats!! When will you be getting the RB Jennys?hehe And are you keeping the Jade Jennys?


 
The Jade Jennys went back today but I have the Jade ADs now which, I think I don't love either.

The RB Jennys will be here tomorrow. I missed them today.

The PP Jennys are the true PP color.  That's the color of all previous PP shoes.  When the ADs showed up, I was like, "HUH?" but I took them anyway because I was told that was the dye lot for the new PP color. Pulease.  Now, I have the true PP color.  I'd like them to take the pinky PP ADs back and SO a pair that are the real color.


----------



## ntntgo

aoqtpi said:


> These look great on you! On my computer the Jennys don't look very pink at all, but they complement your skin tone very well!


 
Yes, they are almost nude like the original PP ADs.  So love them.  And...thank you.


----------



## cts900

ntntgo said:


> Honey-I am voluptuous and proud.  I wear ankle straps all the time.  It's a fallacy that they make your legs look fat.  I have thick ankles and I wear tons of pairs that are ankle straps.
> 
> My mom was a runway model and believe me I have tall, thin, legs to fill and at 82, she's wearing Louboutins. So, I know the feeling.  My mom was a Janzen swimsuit model.  Do you feel better now?
> 
> Love the body you have.  Break fashion barriers.  That's what fashion is about.  Don't let anyone make you feel like you can't wear something that you want to wear and feel good about it.
> 
> You PM me anytime you question wearing something.  I'll tell you the truth.
> 
> Love your curves...they're dangerous.



I feel _exponentially_ better.  You are remarkable.  You might regret that PM offer.....I will definitely take you up on it.  Thank you so much .


----------



## ntntgo

cts900 said:


> I feel _exponentially_ better. You are remarkable. You might regret that PM offer.....I will definitely take you up on it. Thank you so much .


 
*cts*-you PM me anytime.  I'll have you wearing shoes you never thought you'd wear.  ENABLER


----------



## cts900

^^Will do!


----------



## 9distelle

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys


Congrats for your new pairs!!!
The Jennys look absolutely awesome on you!!!


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> Honey-I am voluptuous and proud.  I wear ankle straps all the time.  It's a fallacy that they make your legs look fat.  I have thick ankles and I wear tons of pairs that are ankle straps.
> 
> My mom was a runway model and believe me I have tall, thin, legs to fill and at 82, she's wearing Louboutins. So, I know the feeling.  My mom was a Janzen swimsuit model.  Do you feel better now?
> 
> *Love the body you have.  Break fashion barriers.  That's what fashion is about.  Don't let anyone make you feel like you can't wear something that you want to wear and feel good about it.  *
> 
> You PM me anytime you question wearing something.  I'll tell you the truth.
> 
> Love your curves...they're dangerous.



*Nat*, I love this sentiment!!!  That is my fashion mantra to a tee!


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys


divine!!!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

I got these today...
Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...












next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down. 
Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels. 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## CelticLuv

Love them both Meltdown!

The Chiara's are so unique! Where did you get them from? I'll have to add them to my list


----------



## jeshika

*melt*, i LOVE your new pairs!!!! i also have the 120mm on its way to me from HKG. seeing your pictures is making me more excited!


----------



## jeshika

My oldie but goodie - Nude VP with Burgundy Tip






Here she is with her twin sister, Nude VP with Gold Tip


----------



## meltdown_ice

Thanks Celtic, i got them from the CL boutique in Singapore... they are also in the saks atl lookbook that authenticplease posted, in the reference thread. I hope you get them!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Thanks Jesh! I was deciding between the nude patent and the glitter, then my SA reminded me that i have too many pairs of nudes lol. Yeh i will be waiting for your reveal! i love love both of your nude VPs, they are way hotter than the nude color tips i feel, I hope they will release them again cos i want them so bad


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

meltdown_ice said:


> Thanks Celtic, i got them from the CL boutique in Singapore... they are also in the saks atl lookbook that authenticplease posted, in the reference thread. I hope you get them!



Gorgeous purchases.. Congrats !
Do you know which Boutique is stocking the *Multi-glitter *( not the nude glitter) version of the Pigalle Palato 120 ?
TIA^


----------



## Miss_Q

Here are 2 of my new babies off to the cobbler in need of some TLC

Burgundy Glittart NP & Multi Glitter NP 






I have been looking for both of these for over a year now. I am so happy they are in my collection.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Congrats *Jeshika*, I love them both !

*Miss-Q:* What a score !


----------



## meltdown_ice

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



awww ntntgo  this is my fave coloryway for jenny and the color looks great on you. congrats!!!


----------



## jeshika

meltdown_ice said:


> Thanks Jesh! I was deciding between the nude patent and the glitter, then my SA reminded me that i have too many pairs of nudes lol. Yeh i will be waiting for your reveal! i love love both of your nude VPs, they are way hotter than the nude color tips i feel, I hope they will release them again cos i want them so bad



thanks *melt*! i love the colored tips too! i hope Msr. re-releases them!!! they are so pretty!

Haha, that's so funny. your SA is so cute. I would have told you to get them both.  Do you have alot of nudes? You should start a collection thread! i wanna see them all! 



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Congrats *Jeshika*, I love them both !



thanks *^SeD*!


----------



## cts900

*Miss_Q*: Love your NPs!  Lovely! 

*jesh:* I am in  with those.... 

*meltdown*: Beautiful buys!


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys



They look great on you shoe twin!


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats on the new additions ladies!


----------



## meltdown_ice

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Gorgeous purchases.. Congrats !
> Do you know which Boutique is stocking the *Multi-glitter *( not the nude glitter) version of the Pigalle Palato 120 ?
> TIA^



Thanks SeDuCTive! 
I haven't seen the multi-glitter version personally, how does it look like? sounds interesting though, i will keep a lookout for ya


----------



## karwood

*Flip,* what a great find! Congrats!
*nat,* not only are both of your shoes are fabulous, but so are you!
*melt,* love them both! I wish I could wear Piggies!
*jesh,* they are not "oldies". They are classic, stylish and sexy!
*Miss_Q,* I have not seen you in long time on TPF!! Your NPs are lovely and I love your avi! Baby Q is adorable and I can see you are starting her off early into becoming a CL fan!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Love your multi glitter NP miss_Q, i wish i can still find them in my size. Congrats!


----------



## Miss_Q

thank you *SeDuCTive, cts, kar & meltdown!!*

*kar*- yes, she has a love for mommy's shoes. i am in trouble haha


----------



## bocaLVlover

my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## jeshika

bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781



your hunny did a GREAT job!!!!!!


----------



## Akalyah

Love the new additions!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> *WOWEEEEEEE!!!!*   Shoe twins on the Luxuras   I'm eyeing your Jennys too but I'm trying to restrain myself these days.  Have spent too much on shoes. * Plus have to spend over $2000 to fix rental car damage that a valet did.*..  Well, at least this will reign in my excessive spending for the time being.



THIS is why I ALWAYS spend the extra for the insurance on the car.


----------



## bocaLVlover

jeshika said:


> your hunny did a GREAT job!!!!!!


 
THANKS!!


----------



## KarenBorter

bocaLVlover said:


> THANKS!!


omg SUCH GREAT SHOES Boca 

On a side note: I was peeping Dani's collection yesterday (all day and night and all 64 pages worth of posts) and I must say that seeing her collection and her photographs have me looking at different styles of CL that I never had even considered. Her "Wall" collection is awe inspiring. 

I am avoiding going into the Boutique on Robertson ... but I have free time this weekend. I may just go take a peek and talk to my SA about some styles I want her to look out for me. I may also try on a few styles ... oh goodness help me.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> THIS is why I ALWAYS spend the extra for the insurance on the car.


 
I know.  Good policy.  My mistake was not booking the rental with my VISA...

Oh well, back to SHOEZ! I have 3 more pairs coming in! Well, one (fram MBB) I've been waiting on forever.  Luisaviaroma says it will be in by April 15.  They better not cancel my order!!!


----------



## Indieana

bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781



mmmmmmm - Well done to your hunny!!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> omg SUCH GREAT SHOES Boca
> 
> On a side note: I was peeping Dani's collection yesterday (all day and night and all 64 pages worth of posts) and I must say that seeing her collection and her photographs have me looking at different styles of CL that I never had even considered. Her "Wall" collection is awe inspiring.
> 
> *I am avoiding going into the Boutique on Robertson ... but I have free time this weekend. I may just go take a peek and talk to my SA about some styles I want her to look out for me. I may also try on a few styles ... oh goodness help me*.


 
This is an excellent example of the slippery slope.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Honey-I am voluptuous and proud. I wear ankle straps all the time. It's a fallacy that they make your legs look fat. I have thick ankles and I wear tons of pairs that are ankle straps.
> 
> My mom was a runway model and believe me I have tall, thin, legs to fill and at 82, she's wearing Louboutins. So, I know the feeling. My mom was a Janzen swimsuit model. Do you feel better now?
> 
> Love the body you have. Break fashion barriers. That's what fashion is about. Don't let anyone make you feel like you can't wear something that you want to wear and feel good about it.
> 
> You PM me anytime you question wearing something. I'll tell you the truth.
> 
> Love your curves...they're dangerous.


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, ladies!!!! 

*Meltdown*: Both pairs look gorgeous on you - perfect fit!!!   The Chiaras are stunning!

*Miss_Q*: Shoe twins on burgundy glittart NP!   Mmmmm, glitter... Me need to put glitter shoe on me list 

*Boca*: OMG, your DBF is such a generous sweetheart!   They are gorgeous - I have the white!


----------



## elice1280

bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781


 

Your hunny did a great job! Those pair are so flattering!


----------



## elice1280

meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share


 
WOW, the glitter pigalle's look fabolous


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I know.  Good policy.  My mistake was not booking the rental with my VISA...
> 
> Oh well, back to SHOEZ! I have 3 more pairs coming in! Well, one (fram MBB) I've been waiting on forever.  Luisaviaroma says it will be in by April 15.  They better not cancel my order!!!



Mmmmmm 3 more pairs. 

EDITED OUT part of post that may have been construed in the wrong way 

NOTE: My boss does NOT know about the pair I bought. Kinda breaks my heart as I know she would love them but she would also wonder "am I paying her too much?!" LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

@ Meldown ... with more and more posts with glitter shoes I am COMPLETELY changing my mind on the glitter shoe. They are TDF


----------



## PeepToe

bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781


Those are hot! I keep telling my husband that it would only benefit him if he brought me home shoes, he doesnt believe me!


----------



## flowergirly

meltdown_ice said:


> ...next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share


Those Chiara are TDF! Perfect fit, too.


----------



## natassha68

InSANEly beautiful !!!!, I am sooooo in love with the pink jennys congrats *N* 


ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys


----------



## natassha68

Love them both, but those Chiaras???? TDF !!!!.... may I ask where you found them??





meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BattyBugs

*Flip*: Your Mad Mary's are fierce!
*Ntntgo*:  both of your new additions. Your PP Jennys are perfect with your skin tone.
*Meltdown*: Congrats on two beautiful new additions.
*Jeshika*: I am really starting to love VPs. The nudes are pretty.
*MissQ*: Congrats on your NPs. They look beautiful.

*CTS*: You are a gorgeous woman & that is all I see when you post photos. Someone has to have curves, if you know what I mean. I was a stick (tall & thin) until we moved to Texas, but age, job & geography have caught up with me.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781


 


OMG  These are hot!!! He did a GREAT job


----------



## Flip88

meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share



These pythons are TDF


----------



## BattyBugs

Here are one of the incoming pairs I was waiting to receive. I got word that the last pair is waiting at work for tonight. I eyeballed these on both Bonanza and eBay for weeks, then worked with the seller to get a price that was agreeable to both of us. They are very comfy & are going in when I am off this week, because they do need to have vibrams on the soles.

Love Story boots. The suede is amazingly yummy.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Here are one of the incoming pairs I was waiting to receive. I got word that the last pair is waiting at work for tonight. I eyeballed these on both Bonanza and eBay for weeks, then worked with the seller to get a price that was agreeable to both of us. They are very comfy & are going in when I am off this week, because they do need to have vibrams on the soles.
> 
> Love Story boots. The suede is amazingly yummy.


 
Ooooooo! Congrats, *Batty*!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Here are one of the incoming pairs I was waiting to receive. I got word that the last pair is waiting at work for tonight. I eyeballed these on both Bonanza and eBay for weeks, then worked with the seller to get a price that was agreeable to both of us. They are very comfy & are going in when I am off this week, because they do need to have vibrams on the soles.
> 
> Love Story boots. The suede is amazingly yummy.


----------



## clothingguru

*batty:*Those look scrumptious!!!! Congrats! 

*boca:* What an amazing gift!!! Congrats!

*miss_Q: *Congrats on both they are gorgeous! 

*jeshika:* May be and oldie but such a BEAUTY! congrats! 

*meltdown:* Love the pigalle plato! Congrats on both! They look amazing on you!

*nat:* I love both on you! The PP Jenny is stunning on you! 

*flip:* Love the mad's! Congrats on finding them!


----------



## ntntgo

candyapples88 said:


> They look great on you shoe twin!


 
*candy*-your fault.  I told you the day I saw yours I had my NM SA get them for me.  Thanks for finding them.  Love them.


----------



## ntntgo

BattyBugs said:


> Here are one of the incoming pairs I was waiting to receive. I got word that the last pair is waiting at work for tonight. I eyeballed these on both Bonanza and eBay for weeks, then worked with the seller to get a price that was agreeable to both of us. They are very comfy & are going in when I am off this week, because they do need to have vibrams on the soles.
> 
> Love Story boots. The suede is amazingly yummy.


 
Oh, *Batty*, you are one of my favorite people and I couldn't be happier for you.  They are gorgeous.    Wear them in the best of health.


----------



## ntntgo

*bocaLVlover*-can you have your husband call my husband?  Local call.  They're gorgeous
*Meltdown*-those could cause a meltdown. HOT HOT
*Miss Q*-Shoe twins with the Glittarts
*Jess*-are we going to have every shoe the same?


----------



## aoqtpi

meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm  i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share



Very nice! I love the python!



jeshika said:


> My oldie but goodie - Nude VP with Burgundy Tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her twin sister, Nude VP with Gold Tip



Beautiful fraternal twins! The nude patent is gorgeous!



Miss_Q said:


> Here are 2 of my new babies off to the cobbler in need of some TLC
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP & Multi Glitter NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for both of these for over a year now. I am so happy they are in my collection.



Pretty! What are they having done?



bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781



What a wonderful hubby! They're gorgeous!



BattyBugs said:


> Here are one of the incoming pairs I was  waiting to receive. I got word that the last pair is waiting at work for  tonight. I eyeballed these on both Bonanza and eBay for weeks, then  worked with the seller to get a price that was agreeable to both of us.  They are very comfy & are going in when I am off this week, because  they do need to have vibrams on the soles.
> 
> Love Story boots. The suede is amazingly yummy.



These look so soft and comfy! Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

karwood said:


> *Flip,* what a great find! Congrats!
> *nat,* not only are both of your shoes are fabulous, but so are you!
> *melt,* love them both! I wish I could wear Piggies!
> *jesh,* they are not "oldies". They are classic, stylish and sexy!
> *Miss_Q,* I have not seen you in long time on TPF!! Your NPs are lovely and I love your avi! Baby Q is adorable and I can see you are starting her off early into becoming a CL fan!


 

*Kar*-you know how much I adore you.  That means so much to me from you.


----------



## soleilbrun

meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share


 Congratulatiions on your new shoes!  I really did not need to see the secnd pair though


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

BattyBugs said:


> Here are one of the incoming pairs I was waiting to receive. I got word that the last pair is waiting at work for tonight. I eyeballed these on both Bonanza and eBay for weeks, then worked with the seller to get a price that was agreeable to both of us. They are very comfy & are going in when I am off this week, because they do need to have vibrams on the soles.
> 
> Love Story boots. The suede is amazingly yummy.



Congratulations! i love that color!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

oh Melt! those Pigalle Platos & Chiaras! GORGEOUS!

Miss Q - HI!!! and love the 2 new ones!


----------



## meltdown_ice

natassha68 said:


> Love them both, but those Chiaras???? TDF !!!!.... may I ask where you found them??



Thanks natassha! i love them too, couldn't leave the boutique without getting these. I got them from the CL boutique in Singapore. Saks ATL has these in their lookbook too, i hope you get them


----------



## meltdown_ice

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm SO excited to share these!!! I have resisted getting the Lady Clou so far....but upon seeing these at Saks this weekend I couldn't resist any longer!!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:



Loooove Lady Clou in this color Nerdy, they look so good on you!  Congrats!


----------



## cts900

*Batty*: Thank you so much for what you wrote .  You are just precious.  Now...to the shoes.....the boots look delicious and the style screams batty .  Is the color brown or olive?  I can't tell on my monitor.

*Dessye*: What *nat* wrote _was_ amazing, wasn't it? 

*boca*: What a gift!  Great shoes and GREAT man!


----------



## meltdown_ice

BellaShoes said:


> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Bianca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jade Watersnake Altadama*



OMG the black mango lucido biancas are absolutely stunning! i can't stop drooling  
Congrats on both very special pairs bella!


----------



## stilly

meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share


 
*meltdown* - These both look spectacular on you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

jeshika said:


> My oldie but goodie - Nude VP with Burgundy Tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her twin sister, Nude VP with Gold Tip


 
I love your nudes!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781


 

*boca* - What a spectacular surprise!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Boca*, your sweetheart did well!!!

*Meltdown*... love the pigalle and the chiara!

Ohhhh *batty*, love your wedge boots... CL does a fabulous wedge boot!


----------



## meltdown_ice

stilly said:


> *meltdown* - These both look spectacular on you!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you queen of pigalles  I wish i can rock the higher heel ones like you do as they are much sexier!


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> *candy*-your fault.  I told you the day I saw yours I had my NM SA get them for me.  Thanks for finding them.  Love them.


----------



## meltdown_ice

jeshika said:


> thanks *melt*! i love the colored tips too! i hope Msr. re-releases them!!! they are so pretty!
> 
> Haha, that's so funny. your SA is so cute. I would have told you to get them both.  Do you have alot of nudes? You should start a collection thread! i wanna see them all!
> 
> 
> I do love the nude pigalle platos though ....Yes jesh, out of my 30 over pairs of shoes, 85 percent of them are in the camels, beiges, golds and nudes lol. Just like you, i think i need to banned myself from getting more nude shoes..but maybe after the nude tres decolletes
> i am thinking if i start my collection thread, i can call it the "meltdown's nude collection" lol


----------



## KarenBorter

meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous! I am just drooling over everyone's pick ups! 

/chant on

must wait till june, must wait till june, must wait till june

/chant off


----------



## KarenBorter

Oh man ... that chant may be laid to the way side ... I am going to call my SA tomorrow at the boutique and ask if they have the Mago in my size. If they do ... well let's just say I am going to have to wait to buy shoes again until October.

(edit: this was prompted by someone's reveal from earlier today from the Miami boutique)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow this thread is just moving way too fast! 

*flip- *mad marys congrats!!!

*ntntgo- *love them both, the PP Jennys are amazing! 

*meltdown- *the glitter pigalles are beautiful! love the chiara too.

*jeshika- *great oldie but goodie

*miss_q- *fabulous! 

*boca- *wow what a lovely surprise! 

*batty- *great boots!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Oh man ... that chant may be laid to the way side ... I am going to call my SA tomorrow at the boutique and ask if they have the Mago in my size. If they do ... well let's just say I am going to have to wait to buy shoes again until October.
> 
> (edit: this was prompted by someone's reveal from earlier today from the Miami boutique)



Hmmm...are you sure you don't want to wait till the new Maggies come out. You might miss out if you have to wait till Oct.


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Hmmm...are you sure you don't want to wait till the new Maggies come out. You might miss out if you have to wait till Oct.



And the voice of reason comes in! Yeah ... um, I should because I really dig those shoes, probably much more then the Mago. I can pray for an extra large sale with an extra large commission check!  That would be optimum. 

As I said ... I'm doomed (and currently wearing my CLs in my PJ's LOL)


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> And the voice of reason comes in! Yeah ... um, I should because I really dig those shoes, probably much more then the Mago. I can pray for an extra large sale with an extra large commission check!  That would be optimum.
> 
> As I said ... I'm doomed (and currently wearing my CLs in my PJ's LOL)



I love the Maggies too...also more than the Mago. However, I wouldn't doubt if they come out with a different color selection for the Mago in the future as well.


----------



## BattyBugs

Dessye, Jenay, Clothing, Ntntgo , aoqtpi, Nerdy, CTS, Bella, Dezy. 
They are a rust color & soooo comfy.


----------



## BattyBugs

These came today, but they are going back. I love them, but the straps on the right one are all stretched out and the shoe is not secure on my right foot. The Trailer 140 in black suede.


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I love the Maggies too...also more than the Mago. However, I wouldn't doubt if they come out with a different color selection for the Mago in the future as well.



I just took another look at the Maggie ... and you're right, I would rather wait for them. Classic style and just super classy. 

*breathe* okay .... I'm better now. Thank you for the reason ... it's sound (and sane).


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> These came today, but they are going back. I love them, but the straps on the right one are all stretched out and the shoe is not secure on my right foot. The Trailer 140 in black suede.



 boo that's too bad  Are you getting a replacement pair?


----------



## BattyBugs

There were only two pair left in my size. This one and a fuchsia pair. I'll have to contact my SA and see what he can find.


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I just took another look at the Maggie ... and you're right, I would rather wait for them. Classic style and just super classy.
> 
> *breathe* okay .... I'm better now. Thank you for the reason ... it's sound (and sane).



Trust me, you won't regret it with the new color ways it's coming in.


----------



## meltdown_ice

BattyBugs said:


> These came today, but they are going back. I love them, but the straps on the right one are all stretched out and the shoe is not secure on my right foot. The Trailer 140 in black suede.



oh no batty, i hope there will be another pair waiting for you...


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Trust me, you won't regret it with the new color ways it's coming in.



I make it a habit to listen to those who know more then me and that would be all of you in regard to CL's. I have learned more about these shoes in the last few days pouring over this forum ... such a great resource. I will sit back and watch the show until I get my 2nd pair


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I make it a habit to listen to those who know more then me and that would be all of you in regard to CL's. I have learned more about these shoes in the last few days pouring over this forum ... such a great resource. I will sit back and watch the show until I get my 2nd pair



I'm not that much more seasoned than you are. I've also learned a lot on here in a short amount of time. Plus, there's always someone giving an update about something.


----------



## clothingguru

*Batty:* they are so pretty! Sorry they didnt work out for you


----------



## 9distelle

jeshika said:


> My oldie but goodie - Nude VP with Burgundy Tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her twin sister, Nude VP with Gold Tip


Awesome peeps!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Amazing!!

In natural light:





With Flash:




Without flash:




Modeling pics:









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Hi Everyone... I recently ordered Louboutin Martels from Neiman Marcus (also available on Bergdorf's site)...tell me what you all think...seems like it's an acquired taste.  I got the one in nude suede leather.  Tell me what you all think.  I'll greatly appreciate it.






thelouboutinblog.com/2011/03/09/meet-martel/


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Ok, I am having a hard time posting the photos of louboutin martel.  I'm new here so any tips?  I saved the photos on my desktop, tried to attach them, but it keeps popping up with upload fail.   What am I doing wrong?  Thanks guys.


----------



## KarenBorter

Put them on Photobucket then use the "direct link" url and put that in the photo link pop up box


----------



## Hipployta

I got these yesterday while wandering around the Miami store






Mago 160!


----------



## cts900

*Hipployta*: Perfection. 

*Batty:* Bummer they did not work out.  Love the zippers!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hipployta said:


> I got these yesterday while wandering around the Miami store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mago 160!



congrats! they look great!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781



congrats boca!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm :wondering i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats Meltdown! love the pigalles!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batty- *that is too bad, I hope your SA can find you another pair

*dr. loub- *I love this color so much, they are gorgeous! 

*hipp- *stunning!


----------



## KarenBorter

Hipployta said:


> I got these yesterday while wandering around the Miami store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mago 160!



See *Candyapple *THIS is all her fault  hehe


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> See *Candyapple *THIS is all her fault  hehe



I know..but did you see the RB ones? Sooo gorg!! I want them sooo bad but I can't justify another RB shoes...so I'm sticking with the black ones.


----------



## KarenBorter

I didn't see the RB ones ... *sigh* dunno if I want to. As it is, I am refraining from calling the boutique.


----------



## Hipployta

cts900 said:


> *Hipployta*: Perfection.
> 
> *Batty:* Bummer they did not work out.  Love the zippers!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats! they look great!



Yeah, they totally won me over in person



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *batty- *that is too bad, I hope your SA can find you another pair
> 
> *dr. loub- *I love this color so much, they are gorgeous!
> 
> *hipp- *stunning!



Thanks



KarenBorter said:


> See *Candyapple *THIS is all her fault  hehe



Nope! I am not the one who has been posting them in forums up until now...not at all


----------



## Hipployta

candyapples88 said:


> I know..but did you see the RB ones? Sooo gorg!! I want them sooo bad but I can't justify another RB shoes...so I'm sticking with the black ones.





KarenBorter said:


> I didn't see the RB ones ... *sigh* dunno if I want to. As it is, I am refraining from calling the boutique.



Miami only had these ones...and I'm not calling any stores for anything but the Louv so good luck on the blue ones LOL


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

KarenBorter said:


> Put them on Photobucket then use the "direct link" url and put that in the photo link pop up box


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Thank you! Thank you! Karen!  So, here are the shoes....what do you guys all think?


----------



## jenayb

Sorry, I don't like them!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

cts900 said:


> *Hipployta*: Perfection.
> 
> *Batty:* Bummer they did not work out.  Love the zippers!


CTS-900 your collection is amazing!!  I have a few pairs myself started collected 1.5 years ago.  can't wait to share it with you all.  

Dezzy- you think so?  You don't think it's too much?  Will it work with everyday stuff you think?


----------



## PeepToe

I really dislike the chunky shoes that came out this year. I just dont understand them.


----------



## Louboufan

Dr. Louboutin said:


>


 I don't like them either. They look too chunky.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats Dr.Louboutin!
Hipployta: Love the way they look on you!


----------



## PeepToe

I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!

Black Patent Clichy 100


----------



## Dessye

cts900 said:


> *Batty*: Thank you so much for what you wrote . You are just precious. Now...to the shoes.....the boots look delicious and the style screams batty . Is the color brown or olive? I can't tell on my monitor.
> 
> *Dessye*: *What nat wrote was amazing, wasn't it*?
> 
> *boca*: What a gift! Great shoes and GREAT man!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Louboufan said:


> I don't like them either. They look too chunky.


Well, i'm going to be getting them in the mail very soon...i will take photos with them and you guys will give me a final verdict.  Thanks for all the input so far!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> These came today, but they are going back. I love them, but the straps on the right one are all stretched out and the shoe is not secure on my right foot. The Trailer 140 in black suede.


 
  Surely your SA can find you another pair in your size??  This style is so gorgeous on!   Best of luck finding another pair!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100


 
  I think I know who you got them from!   They're stunning!  Shoe sisters! 

Congrats again, *hippo* and *meltdown*!

*Dr.Loub*: I'm not a personal fan of the Martel as I think it wouldn't look good on me.  My computer at work is blocking your photos, so I can't see them.  But if you love the Martel, then that's all that matters!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> I think I know who you got them from!   They're stunning!  Shoe sisters!
> 
> Congrats again, *hippo* and *meltdown*!
> 
> *Dr.Loub*: I'm not a personal fan of the Martel as I think it wouldn't look good on me.  My computer at work is blocking your photos, so I can't see them.  But if you love the Martel, then that's all that matters!


I think you do too! I feel like I am stalking her now because I keep checking back to see what she puts up! LOL! Yay for being shoe sisters! I have a feeling I am going to wear the crap out of these!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dr. Louboutin said:


>



I like them. They are so practical and nice wedge for shopping


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Thanks seductive!!!!! you're giving me hope fro these shoes...you know they seem bulky online...but in person, they're elegant...And that's what i love about MR. Louboutin.....he can turn a bulky big shoe into something so elegant and refined...louboutins forever!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Thanks seductive!!!!! you're giving me hope fro these shoes...you know they seem bulky online...but in person, they're elegant...And that's what i love about MR. Louboutin.....he can turn a bulky big shoe into something so elegant and refined...louboutins forever!!!



I love the nude glitter, but since i am getting another pair in nude glitter. I will see what other colorway is available in Martel. Its so eye catching IRL


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Karen!  So, here are the shoes....what do you guys all think?



You're welcome! Modeling pics for the shoooooooooz please  (now that you know how to insert hehe)


----------



## KarenBorter

PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100




Oooooo Peep so SHINY! Love them.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Thanks seductive!!!!! you're giving me hope fro these shoes...you know they seem bulky online...but in person, they're elegant...And that's what i love about MR. Louboutin.....he can turn a bulky big shoe into something so elegant and refined...louboutins forever!!!



I think I am going to refrain from comment until I see them on you  So when you get them PLEASE post modeling pics. I think that the bulky heel MAY look good on some folks. I do like chunky heels but my jury is out on this style until I see it modeled


----------



## missgiannina

Hipployta said:


> I got these yesterday while wandering around the Miami store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mago 160!



very nice!


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> These came today, but they are going back. I love them, but the straps on the right one are all stretched out and the shoe is not secure on my right foot. The Trailer 140 in black suede.



these are super hot!


----------



## missgiannina

PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100



great classic pair


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I love the nude glitter, but since i am getting another pair in nude glitter. I will see what other colorway is available in Martel. Its so eye catching IRL


SEDUCTIVE-there's a purple suede available with the sparkle as well as the black suede with sparkle.. the black is a lot more subtle.  i saw it at the vegas store.


----------



## aoqtpi

Dr. Louboutin said:


>



Really don't like these at all, sorry!



PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100



Beautiful! Love the black patent!


----------



## cts900

Dr. Louboutin said:


> CTS-900 your collection is amazing!!  I have a few pairs myself started collected 1.5 years ago.  can't wait to share it with you all.



Thank you so very much.  I will look forward to seeing your special collection as well .


----------



## cts900

*PeepToe*!!!!! What a gorgeous classic! I love them!


----------



## 5elle

Dr. Louboutin said:


>



I actually adore these. They're a great counterpoint to summer clothing. I don't think they're glamourous as in shoes you could wear with a cocktail dress, but I would imagine incredibly leg lengthening. Would love to see modelling shots when they arrive as I have yet to see them on. They are also really channeling the 70s vibe that was all over the catwalks this season.


----------



## 5elle

PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100



Beautiful! Congrats!! I love the Clichy


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100



Nice find - a great classic! 



Dr. Louboutin said:


> Well, i'm going to be getting them in the mail very soon...i will take photos with them and you guys will give me a final verdict.  Thanks for all the input so far!



Please do post modeling pics. I've oftentimes found that I HATE a style on the shelf or in a stock pic, but on the foot it turns out to be great!


----------



## clothingguru

*peeptoe:* Congrats on the clichy's! 

*dr.louboutin*: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## stilly

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> In natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pics:


[/QUOTE]

These are amazing!!!
They're so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## cts900

Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel&#8230;.these are truly _bellissima._

May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:











I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


 Those are smokin hot on your feet!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



 pretty!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts:* those are so fun and they look amazing...to say the LEAST on you! Congrats on them and im glad you found them with help from another tpf'er  this fprum is amazing!


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



congratulations! Those are lovely!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I have always loved this style, but now I _lurrrrrve_ this style! They look amazing sweetie, congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

I have found that seeing the modeling pics of certain styles I was on the fence about before have totally changed my mind; Flats most notably ...


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, they are fabulous on you!!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *cts* and *Dr.Louboutin*!!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *cts*, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## bocaLVlover

cec.lv4eva said:


> congrats boca!!!


 

thanks soooo much!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats boca!!!


 

Thanks VERY much!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

stilly said:


> *boca* - What a spectacular surprise!!! Congrats!!!


 
OMG, I know, I was sooooo HAPPY!


----------



## bocaLVlover

aoqtpi said:


> Very nice! I love the python!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful fraternal twins! The nude patent is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! What are they having done?
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful hubby! They're gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> These look so soft and comfy! Congrats!


 
yes, he's a keeper! LOL


----------



## bocaLVlover

SongbirdDiva said:


> OMG  These are hot!!! He did a GREAT job


 
they are now my FAV shoes!! Yes, they are!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

PeepToe said:


> Those are hot! I keep telling my husband that it would only benefit him if he brought me home shoes, he doesnt believe me!


 
yes it would! Most men just don't get it. Thank goodness mine loves high-end as much as I do! LOL LOL


----------



## bocaLVlover

elice1280 said:


> Your hunny did a great job! Those pair are so flattering!


 
they're my holy grail!! LOL


----------



## bocaLVlover

Indieana said:


> mmmmmmm - Well done to your hunny!!


 
OH YA!! THANKS!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

jeshika said:


> your hunny did a GREAT job!!!!!!


 
yes he did, thanks!!


----------



## bocaLVlover

KarenBorter said:


> omg SUCH GREAT SHOES Boca
> 
> On a side note: I was peeping Dani's collection yesterday (all day and night and all 64 pages worth of posts) and I must say that seeing her collection and her photographs have me looking at different styles of CL that I never had even considered. Her "Wall" collection is awe inspiring.
> 
> I am avoiding going into the Boutique on Robertson ... but I have free time this weekend. I may just go take a peek and talk to my SA about some styles I want her to look out for me. I may also try on a few styles ... oh goodness help me.


 
thanks sweetie, there are so many styles and shoes that I want it's not funny. I will say the simple pump is my most comfy style. I looked at those too (Dani's) and am still drooling. Go have fun and try on a bunch of different ones.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the Clichy,* Peep*!
I love the grafitti, *CTS*!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dr. Louboutin said:


> SEDUCTIVE-there's a purple suede available with the sparkle as well as the black suede with sparkle.. the black is a lot more subtle.  i saw it at the vegas store.



*Ohh, thank you so much, i will have a look at the black one !
Calling Linda *


----------



## cts900

My heart is full of thanks *Batty, bling, Dessye, Bella Bella Bella,* *jenay* (I lurrrrrrrve you, girl), *Karen*, my dearest *clothingguru*,* missg,* and *PeepToe*!  Thank you all so much for making a girl feel like a star for the night.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My heart is full of thanks *Batty, bling, Dessye, Bella Bella Bella,* *jenay* (I lurrrrrrrve you, girl), *Karen*, my dearest *clothingguru*,* missg,* and *PeepToe*!  Thank you all so much for making a girl feel like a star for the night.


----------



## satox2

I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well! Margi Diams


----------



## cts900

^^Aw, congrats.  They are stunning! What a lovely way to start.  


*jenay*...:kiss:


----------



## satox2

^Thank you so much.  I feel like this is a good start of something very bad! lol


----------



## jenayb

*satox2* - very lovely!
*cts* -


----------



## clothingguru

*satox*: they are stunning!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Congratulations on all the new CLs ... (so behind again).


----------



## meltdown_ice

satox2: Beautiful shoes and they look so good on you! Congrats! Love the color!


----------



## meltdown_ice

KarenBorter said:


> @ Meldown ... with more and more posts with glitter shoes I am COMPLETELY changing my mind on the glitter shoe. They are TDF



Thanks Karen. This is my first pair of glitters too. I hope you find your perfect glitter pair soon too!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Thanks cts900, karwood, Miss_Q, Dessye, elice1280, flowergirly, BattyBugs, Flip88, clothingguru, ntntgo, aoqtpi, NerdyBirdy1982, BellaShoes, dezynrbaglaydee, CEC.LV4eva!  Your compliments meant a lot to me


----------



## meltdown_ice

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



These are so cute CTS! Congrats on your new addition, they really special


----------



## meltdown_ice

PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100



Congrats PeepToe on your amazing find.  I'm still looking for my size, i passed on a nude pair in my size last year and i regretted it so much! :cry:


----------



## soleilbrun

satox2 said:


> I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well! Margi Diams


Congratulations! Look how they sparkle.


----------



## soleilbrun

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

Okay ... it all came to me this morning like ... a *VISION*. 	

Maggies - Purple
Daff's - Black
Bianca - Nude
MBB - Black

I am going to call my SA today about this vision and see if there is something she can do for me. I am fairly certain those are my next 4 pairs. Another person on this forum mentioned that the Maggie's will come in Purple in the Fall ... I ADORE purple. 

(and seriously, this Vision hit me as I was straightening my hair just now parading about in the WS Bianca).


----------



## KarenBorter

satox2 said:


> I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well! Margi Diams



WOWOWOWOWOW 

and they look so PRETTY on you! congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much soleilbrun and meltdown!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

satox!! Those are so gorgeous!! I just love that color!! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*Batty,* loving those wedge boots! Sorry the Trailors did not work out.
*Hipplo,* you already know how I feel about your Magos! BTW, you pics have convinced me, I'm getting both Magos in 160. 
*Peeptoe,* very lovely.
*Cts900,* those Ballerinas looking beautiful on you! These are favorite  CL style for flats! Sadly, these flats just don't work on my feet. I have purchased to pairs in two different size and they seem to hate feet, especially my big toes. The toebox literally pinches my big toes with every step.:cry: 
*satox,* congrats on your first pair! They are very lovely!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous flats *cts!* But not as lovely as you!


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: You are way too sweet. I love it . 

*karwood*: Thank you for the kind words. What a bummer about them hating your feet. How _dare they_ pinch you!


----------



## justkell

The second I opened the box all I heard in my head was Carrie from Sex and the City "Hello lover!"

RB Daffodil


----------



## ChrisyAM15

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread. _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


 
Simply gorgeous....Look great on you!!!!
Love the graffiti print!!!



satox2 said:


> I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well! Margi Diams


 
Your Fiance did a great job!!! These are stunning!!!
Congrats!!!! 




justkell said:


> The second I opened the box all I heard in my head was Carrie from Sex and the City "Hello lover!"
> 
> RB Daffodil


 
OMG!!!!! 
Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

justkell said:


> the second i opened the box all i heard in my head was carrie from sex and the city "hello lover!"
> 
> rb daffodil



i love this ...


----------



## KarenBorter

Just called the CL Boutique in LA ... my SA is out but will be in on Saturday. I am going to go in and talk to her about some stuff. We may have something to show later on in the day on Saturday ... *sigh* (LOL)


----------



## ChrisyAM15

FlipDiver said:


> These were waiting for me when I got home today! They make my studded Egoutinas look tame in comparison!
> 
> *Black Patent Mad Mary*


 
Woww!!! Love the Mad Marys!!!
Stunning shoes!!!



ntntgo said:


> My new Luxuras (thanks *Candy*)
> Pink Powder Jennys


 
Love both of them!!! You have great taste!!!
The PP Jennys go so well with your skin!!



meltdown_ice said:


> I got these today...
> Joining the band wagon...Glitter Pigalle Plato 120, TTS with heel grips.
> The heel height on this pair is only 110mm, shouldn't it be 120mm i feel that 10mm will make it look even sexier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, is Chiara 100 in python lucido. 1/2 size down.
> Couldn't resist the skin and the skinny heels.
> Thanks for letting me share


 
So gorgeous!!! Love, Love, Love!!!!



jeshika said:


> My oldie but goodie - Nude VP with Burgundy Tip


 
Love nude shoes..these are Perfect!!!



Miss_Q said:


> Here are 2 of my new babies off to the cobbler in need of some TLC
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP & Multi Glitter NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for both of these for over a year now. I am so happy they are in my collection.


 
So happy for you that you managed to find them!!!!
Love both of them..Congrats!!!



bocaLVlover said:


> my hunny surprised me today!! WHOO HOO!!
> 
> View attachment 1360781


 
Woww!!! Your hunny did an amazing job and he has great taste!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Here are one of the incoming pairs I was waiting to receive. I got word that the last pair is waiting at work for tonight. I eyeballed these on both Bonanza and eBay for weeks, then worked with the seller to get a price that was agreeable to both of us. They are very comfy & are going in when I am off this week, because they do need to have vibrams on the soles.
> 
> Love Story boots. The suede is amazingly yummy.


 
Love these!!! The color is gorgeous!!!



BattyBugs said:


> These came today, but they are going back. I love them, but the straps on the right one are all stretched out and the shoe is not secure on my right foot. The Trailer 140 in black suede.


 
So sorry these didn't work for you!!



Hipployta said:


> I got these yesterday while wandering around the Miami store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mago 160!


 
So sexy!!!!
Love these!!!!
Woww!!!



PeepToe said:


> I got these in earlier today, Thanks to a great tpfer!! I LOVE them. They are so comfy!
> 
> Black Patent Clichy 100


 
Congrats...these are so beautiful!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*JUSTKELL:* OMG mod pics please!!!! Im not a huge fan of the Daf but in this color and suede hey are GORGY!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

justkell said:


> The second I opened the box all I heard in my head was Carrie from Sex and the City "Hello lover!"
> 
> RB Daffodil


Just amazing in the royal blue...congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Thanks to a lovely tPFer (who is quite possibly one of the kindest, most generous people on the planet ), I now have a pair of black graffiti flats! Thank you to my precious tPF angel.these are truly _bellissima._
> 
> May I present my new-to-me *Ballerina Tag Flat Black Patent Calf*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more detailed photos of the one-of-a-kind graffiti in my thread.  _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



These look awesome on you! Congrats!



satox2 said:


> I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I  would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well!  Margi Diams



Whoa, starting off with a bang! They're beautiful! And what a wonderful fiance you have 



justkell said:


> The second I opened the box all I heard in my head was Carrie from Sex and the City "Hello lover!"
> 
> RB Daffodil



Fantastic colour!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jade Watersnake Jennys

I have to thank a very dear friend who helped me purchase them. Without her help, I would have never been able to get these

They kinda match the walls in my room lol 
Modelling pics coming soon...


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jade Watersnake Jennys
> 
> I have to thank a very dear friend who helped me purchase them. Without her help, I would have never been able to get these
> 
> They kinda match the walls in my room lol
> Modelling pics coming soon...



beeee-you-teeeee-ful! Love the watersnake although I am a "tad" partial. Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

*l.a*!!!!  Can't wait for your mod pics!


----------



## natassha68

OMG , all the BEAUTIFUL new blue/jade/sparkly additions, my gosh, they are gorgeous, congrats!!!!

here is my latest & last for awhile


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jade Watersnake Jennys
> 
> I have to thank a very dear friend who helped me purchase them. Without her help, I would have never been able to get these
> 
> They kinda match the walls in my room lol
> Modelling pics coming soon...




Yay!!! You got them!!!  I received mine yesterday.  I wasn't sure at first if I was going to keep them...but then, the more I looked at them, the more I loved them!!


----------



## chacci1

justkell said:


> the second i opened the box all i heard in my head was carrie from sex and the city "hello lover!"
> 
> rb daffodil



i love them!!!!  I am such a huge fan of this style!!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

natassha68 said:


> OMG , all the BEAUTIFUL new blue/jade/sparkly additions, my gosh, they are gorgeous, congrats!!!!
> 
> here is my latest & last for awhile



gotta tell ya, the sparklies are growing on me ... beautiful addition! (saw your collection thread ... just awesome!)


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jade Watersnake Jennys
> 
> I have to thank a very dear friend who helped me purchase them. Without her help, I would have never been able to get these
> 
> They kinda match the walls in my room lol
> Modelling pics coming soon...


----------



## missgiannina

satox2 said:


> I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well! Margi Diams



great first pair!


----------



## missgiannina

justkell said:


> The second I opened the box all I heard in my head was Carrie from Sex and the City "Hello lover!"
> 
> RB Daffodil



 i love these!


----------



## missgiannina

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jade Watersnake Jennys
> 
> I have to thank a very dear friend who helped me purchase them. Without her help, I would have never been able to get these
> 
> They kinda match the walls in my room lol
> Modelling pics coming soon...


----------



## missgiannina

natassha68 said:


> OMG , all the BEAUTIFUL new blue/jade/sparkly additions, my gosh, they are gorgeous, congrats!!!!
> 
> here is my latest & last for awhile



they look stunning on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Modelling pictures of the Jennys. I was on the waitlist for the size 37.5 and then by chance the SA sold this size and I took the size 38. WOW! These fit perfect. Had I gotten half a size down...I would have been in trouble! 

The picture of them in the natural light is for you *Dessye*..I know you wanted to see them in this light


----------



## l.a_girl19

natassha68 said:


> OMG , all the BEAUTIFUL new blue/jade/sparkly additions, my gosh, they are gorgeous, congrats!!!!
> 
> here is my latest & last for awhile


 
ohhhhh love those Did you get them TTS?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

l.a_girl19 said:


> Modelling pictures of the Jennys. I was on the waitlist for the size 37.5 and then by chance the SA sold this size and I took the size 38. WOW! These fit perfect. Had I gotten half a size down...I would have been in trouble!



 Soo pretty!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*l.a_girl19*: OMG ! Those meant to be for you! 
Congrats l.a. they look incredibly Fab. on you 

*natassha68* : What a shoe born Natasha!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

satox2 said:


> I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well! Margi Diams


 
Love them! They shine!!! Very glamorous! Congrats


----------



## l.a_girl19

justkell said:


> The second I opened the box all I heard in my head was Carrie from Sex and the City "Hello lover!"
> 
> RB Daffodil


 
Oh my god...I am dying here. G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S!!! Haha I love that you said that when you saw them!!! Love SATC!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks sweets !!...half size up in these 


l.a_girl19 said:


> ohhhhh love those Did you get them TTS?


----------



## natassha68

Aaawwweee, Thank you MissGiannina !!    btw, LOVE your avatar 


missgiannina said:


> they look stunning on you!


----------



## demicouture

OMG so many amazing new shoes and loving the colours

i got myself the BIANCA in framboise patent (just ordered from cricket.. not here yet)
and also a pair of BIANCA in black kid and the Miss BIBI in brown suede (both bought a while ago... need to post pics of those soon)


----------



## natassha68

Thank you so much Karen, me too I have passed on alot of the glitter, but upon seeing these IRL, I felt faintish .... give them a try 


KarenBorter said:


> gotta tell ya, the sparklies are growing on me ... beautiful addition! (saw your collection thread ... just awesome!)


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> Modelling pictures of the Jennys. I was on the waitlist for the size 37.5 and then by chance the SA sold this size and I took the size 38. WOW! These fit perfect. Had I gotten half a size down...I would have been in trouble!
> 
> The picture of them in the natural light is for you *Dessye*..I know you wanted to see them in this light


 
!! I'm so happy for you - they look absolutely delectable on you!   Thanks for the pic in natural light.  Which is the one which is closest to the true color IRL?

ETA: What a minute!  WS Jenny are half size up????  Thank God, I didn't get the ones I was wait-listed for ... I went a half-size DOWN!


----------



## Dessye

demicouture said:


> OMG so many amazing new shoes and loving the colours
> 
> i got myself the BIANCA in framboise patent (just ordered from cricket.. not here yet)
> and also a pair of BIANCA in black kid and the Miss BIBI in brown suede (both bought a while ago... need to post pics of those soon)


 
Congrats!!! They are beautiful


----------



## natassha68

em'





demicouture said:


> OMG so many amazing new shoes and loving the colours
> 
> i got myself the BIANCA in framboise patent (just ordered from cricket.. not here yet)
> and also a pair of BIANCA in black kid and the Miss BIBI in brown suede (both bought a while ago... need to post pics of those soon)


----------



## clothingguru

*L.A:*  LOVE LOVE LOVE them shoe twinnie! I NOW cant WAIT to get mine!  They look amazing on you!  

*demi:* Congrats! I love the framboise! 

*natasha:* Those look AMAZING on u! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> !! I'm so happy for you - they look absolutely delectable on you!  Thanks for the pic in natural light. Which is the one which is closest to the true color IRL?
> 
> ETA: What a minute! WS Jenny are half size up???? Thank God, I didn't get the ones I was wait-listed for ... I went a half-size DOWN!


 
The last pic is the exact color..the one in the natural light I took my TTS in them. I am a 38 but I usually take 37.5 in the 150mms. I was told by the SA also that the Jennys fit TTS. *Natalie* was also told the same thing by several SAs I think

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THEY ARE SOOO BEAUTIFUL IRL!


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> *L.A:* LOVE LOVE LOVE them shoe twinnie! I NOW cant WAIT to get mine!  They look amazing on you!
> 
> *demi:* Congrats! I love the framboise!
> 
> *natasha:* Those look AMAZING on u! Congrats!


 
Thank you!!!!Yayy shoe twins!!! I can't wait to see them on you *CG*! I am sure they will look just perfect!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> !! I'm so happy for you - they look absolutely delectable on you!   Thanks for the pic in natural light.  Which is the one which is closest to the true color IRL?
> 
> ETA: What a minute!  WS Jenny are half size up????  Thank God, I didn't get the ones I was wait-listed for ... I went a half-size DOWN!



EEK i went .5 size down too like i do with all my 150mm  I hope they fit me!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!!!Yayy shoe twins!!! I can't wait to see them on you *CG*! I am sure they will look just perfect!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> Yay!!! You got them!!! I received mine yesterday. I wasn't sure at first if I was going to keep them...but then, the more I looked at them, the more I loved them!!


 
Thank you!!!! I was looking for the pics of yours...I looked about 10 times that day when you announced you had received them! Congrats! YOU BETTER KEEP THEM:devil: hahahhahah Perhaps some pics now??? lol


----------



## chacci1

Ok...Here are a few new additions.  I have more but just need to find some time to take photos!
/Users/teresamazzarella/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/03/24/20110324-182648/Unnamed.jpg


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> EEK i went .5 size down too like i do with all my 150mm  I hope they fit me!


 
*Carlinha *got hers half a size down..they fit her just right! I guess it depends... I think you will be good. I was also told that slings should always be sized down because they stretch. If you look at my pics I never stood in them so they will probably be a little big then especially if they will stretch.Hmmmm speaking of too big...does anyone know where can I find those clear half-insoles everyone seems to have?


----------



## candyapples88

Great additions everyone!!

I'm still waiting to see the RB Mago on a foot


----------



## clothingguru

chacci1 said:


> Ok...Here are a few new additions.  I have more but just need to find some time to take photos!
> /Users/teresamazzarella/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/03/24/20110324-182648/Unnamed.jpg




cant see the pics


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Carlinha *got hers half a size down..they fit her just right! I guess it depends... I think you will be good. I was also told that slings should always be sized down because they stretch. If you look at my pics I never stood in them so they will probably be a little big then especially if they will stretch.Hmmmm speaking of too big...does anyone know where can I find those clear half-insoles everyone seems to have?



Oh ok PHEW! 
Hmm im not sure where to find the insoles tho...maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## chacci1

Ok ladies...some of my newest additions....I still have others, but just need to find the time to take the photos!!

First, one of my shoe closets....


----------



## chacci1

Next.....for you L.A. Girl!!!!  My Jade Jenny's!!!


----------



## chacci1

Next....my Zebra Daffodile's.  LOVE THESE!!!


----------



## chacci1

My Luxura's....


----------



## chacci1

Finally...(For Now)....Lady Peep.....


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies...some of my newest additions....I still have others, but just need to find the time to take the photos!!
> 
> First, one of my shoe closets....
> View attachment 1362577


 
I spy the Jennys....LOL Gorgeous on you..just saw the modelling pics!

OMG I LOVE YOUR ZEBRA DAFFs!! Congrats on all your new purchases!!

How did you size the Lady Peeps?Stunning on you!


----------



## clothingguru

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies...some of my newest additions....I still have others, but just need to find the time to take the photos!!
> 
> First, one of my shoe closets....
> View attachment 1362577



I SEEE...Clou Noeud 

Gorgeous new additions! The zebra daf is so SEXY! And i love the jade jennys


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> Modelling pictures of the Jennys. I was on the waitlist for the size 37.5 and then by chance the SA sold this size and I took the size 38. WOW! These fit perfect. Had I gotten half a size down...I would have been in trouble!
> 
> The picture of them in the natural light is for you *Dessye*..I know you wanted to see them in this light



Wow those are sexy! And good to know about the size. I am 37.5 so I would have probably done the same thing.


----------



## erinmiyu

*chacci *- zomg your shoes! you even have the charlotte olympia eves that i want!! i *really* like the daffodil in zebra.


----------



## KarenBorter

natassha68 said:


> Thank you so much Karen, me too I have passed on alot of the glitter, but upon seeing these IRL, I felt faintish .... give them a try



enabler


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Wow those are sexy! And good to know about the size. I am 37.5 so I would have probably done the same thing.


 
Thank you!!! Yeah. However if your true size is 37.5 you would have been good too. It depends though because some people got the Jennys half a size down from their true size. So I dont want to create confusion...mine fit me in my true size so I guess I just have a weird foot lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

dirtyaddiction said:


> Soo pretty!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Great additions everyone!!
> 
> I'm still waiting to see the RB Mago on a foot



Speaking of which ... I finally saw a pic of those ...


----------



## l.a_girl19

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *l.a_girl19*: OMG ! Those meant to be for you!
> Congrats l.a. they look incredibly Fab. on you
> 
> *natassha68* : What a shoe born Natasha!!


 
Awwww thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Speaking of which ... I finally saw a pic of those ...



So gorg!


----------



## natassha68

hmmmm, maybe a little 


KarenBorter said:


> enabler


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! Yeah. However if your true size is 37.5 you would have been good too. It depends though because some people got the Jennys half a size down from their true size. So I dont want to create confusion...mine fit me in my true size so I guess I just have a weird foot lol



Thanks for the clarify ... after I posted I went and re read what you wrote and saw that's what you meant. I am swoony from all the new posts LOL


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Thanks for the clarify ... after I posted I went and re read what you wrote and saw that's what you meant. I am swoony from all the new posts LOL


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I just can't keep up with this thread! Love all the new additions ladies! 

Here is my latest and probably my last for a while.
Une Plume slings in black patent.

Sorry for the bad BB pics and the dusty mirror!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread! Love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> Here is my latest and probably my last for a while.
> Une Plume slings in black patent.
> 
> Sorry for the bad BB pics and the dusty mirror!



Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread! Love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> Here is my latest and probably my last for a while.
> Une Plume slings in black patent.
> 
> Sorry for the bad BB pics and the dusty mirror!


 
Good choice!!! The black ones are my fav!!! They look so comfy and perfect on you! Congrats!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Wow this thread moves fast!  Thank you for all your compliments on my Mad Mary, and congrats on everyone's new purchases!!


----------



## ntntgo

Royal Blue WS Jennys
Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them. More to come.


 
 Natalie.... I have no words. Congrats!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.



Nat!   Love them!


----------



## clothingguru

*Dez:* LOVE them on you HUN!!! They are so cute and perfect for summer! 

*Nat:*  OY man these are amazing on you and gorgeous in color! Congrats! Do you like them more than the jade?


----------



## FlipDiver

My two newest Loubie purchases:

*Black Patent Mad Mary:*










*Multi Mini Glitter Simples:*


----------



## ntntgo

*Peeptoe*-great staple shoe
*cts*-we are Graffiti shoe twins
*satox*-that's a pretty darn good way to start
*justkell*-so love them. I wish I could have gotten them in the Lady Daff. 
*LA*-they look great on you. So happy you got them.  Aren't you happy you went TTS?
*natasha*-they look great on you
*demi*-the Framboise is so hot
*chacci*-love the Zebra Daffs
*dezy*-I love those on you
*Flip*-you're killing me


----------



## ntntgo

clothingguru said:


> *Dez:* LOVE them on you HUN!!! They are so cute and perfect for summer!
> 
> *Nat:*  OY man these are amazing on you and gorgeous in color! Congrats! Do you like them more than the jade?


 
*CG*-totally love them waaay more than the jade.  Can't even compare the 2.


----------



## meltdown_ice

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread! Love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> Here is my latest and probably my last for a while.
> Une Plume slings in black patent.
> 
> Sorry for the bad BB pics and the dusty mirror!



Congrats! These are great! Love it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> *Peeptoe*-great staple shoe
> *cts*-we are Graffiti shoe twins
> *satox*-that's a pretty darn good way to start
> *justkell*-so love them. I wish I could have gotten them in the Lady Daff.
> *LA*-they look great on you. So happy you got them. Aren't you happy you went TTS?
> *natasha*-they look great on you
> *demi*-the Framboise is so hot
> *chacci*-love the Zebra Daffs
> *dezy*-I love those on you
> *Flip*-you're killing me


 
Thank you  I am really lucky the SA sold the 37.5 cuz they wouldn't have fit LOL


----------



## meltdown_ice

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies...some of my newest additions....I still have others, but just need to find the time to take the photos!!
> 
> First, one of my shoe closets....
> View attachment 1362577



Wow chacci, you have a lot of amazing shoes, congrats on your new additions!


----------



## meltdown_ice

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.



The RB is stunning! I can't wait to see the others as well


----------



## cts900

*Flip*: I love that mini glitter.  Truly lovely. 

*nat*: The royal blue always makes me feel a little faint.  It is so rich and bold.  I love them on you and am SO EXCITED to be your twin on the graffitis!  

*dezy*:  I LOVE them.  It is such a fun summer shoe with that little bit of edge that black patent always brings.  Perfection.  

*chacci*: Your closet is TDF!  I love every pair but those zebras blow my mind.  

*l.a_girl*: This is such a special pair and I am so happy for you! 

*natassha*: Those look like they were made just for you.  Gorgeous. 

*aoqtpi*: Thank you, dear! I love 'em! 

*Chrisy*: Thank you so much, sweetie!

*justkell:* The color is glorious.  Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> *Flip*: I love that mini glitter. Truly lovely.
> 
> *nat*: The royal blue always makes me feel a little faint. It is so rich and bold. I love them on you and am SO EXCITED to be your twin on the graffitis!
> 
> *dezy*: I LOVE them. It is such a fun summer shoe with that little bit of edge that black patent always brings. Perfection.
> 
> *chacci*: Your closet is TDF! I love every pair but those zebras blow my mind.
> 
> *l.a_girl*: This is such a special pair and I am so happy for you!
> 
> *natassha*: Those look like they were made just for you. Gorgeous.
> 
> *aoqtpi*: Thank you, dear! I love 'em!
> 
> *Chrisy*: Thank you so much, sweetie!
> 
> *justkell:* The color is glorious. Congrats!


 
Thank youThey really are special


----------



## BattyBugs

*satox2*: They look like diamonds on your feet. Beautiful!
Blue is my favorite color. Blue suede, even more. Gorgeous, *JustKell*.
*la_girl*: The jade Jenny's look perfect with your skin tone.


----------



## missgiannina

demicouture said:


> OMG so many amazing new shoes and loving the colours
> 
> i got myself the BIANCA in framboise patent (just ordered from cricket.. not here yet)
> and also a pair of BIANCA in black kid and the Miss BIBI in brown suede (both bought a while ago... need to post pics of those soon)



congrats i love framboise!


----------



## missgiannina

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies...some of my newest additions....I still have others, but just need to find the time to take the photos!!
> 
> First, one of my shoe closets....
> View attachment 1362577



Love all your new additions ... shoe closet is tdf!


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.


they look so good!


----------



## missgiannina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread! Love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> Here is my latest and probably my last for a while.
> Une Plume slings in black patent.
> 
> Sorry for the bad BB pics and the dusty mirror!



gorgeous! they look so comfy ...are they?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*! Love your new Une Plume... now you just need sunshine to wear them in!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.


OMG my heart just melted....just beautiful!!


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them. More to come.


 

AMAZING!!! You rock the Jennys *Nat*!!!


----------



## stilly

chacci1 said:


> Finally...(For Now)....Lady Peep.....
> View attachment 1362593


 
*chacci1* - You look gorgeous in all your CLs!!!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them. More to come.


 
OH.MY.GOD....... They are stunning.


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies...some of my newest additions....I still have others, but just need to find the time to take the photos!!
> 
> First, one of my shoe closets....
> View attachment 1362577


 
OK, now where the frack is your collection thread????? 

Amazing haul girl!  I wish I could rock the Dafs like you do.



natassha68 said:


> OMG , all the BEAUTIFUL new blue/jade/sparkly additions, my gosh, they are gorgeous, congrats!!!!
> 
> here is my latest & last for awhile


 
All I can say is....uhhhh....



satox2 said:


> I'm new to the board! Hi, everyone! I thought I would post my first louboutins. My fiance bought them...he did well! Margi Diams


 
Your fiance is definitely a keeper!  They are absolutely stunning.  Your something blue for the wedding?


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*My Last Summer 01 purchases, *











*I am officially BANNED !*


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread! Love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> Here is my latest and probably my last for a while.
> Une Plume slings in black patent.
> 
> Sorry for the bad BB pics and the dusty mirror!



*Congrats, i love them on you *





ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.



*Congrats on such an Exclusive pair shoe twin*


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Hello everyone, 
So, I waited and waited all day....i couldn't wait for the minutes to  pass.  It came today in the mail...it's my long awaited martels.  And I  must say, even though it got mixed reviews, these shoes are  amazing...the pictures do not do them justice.  I have a lot of  louboutins, but these are the most comfortable, and they're as subtle as  they are stunning.  So, let me see your responses...what do you guys  all think?


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Here are a few more from my collection


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Here are a few more from my collection



Thanks for sharing! love the pix


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Dr. Louboutin!
OMG, I love them. Gorgeous pair. Congrats!
Did you get them TTS? How did the fit?*


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Etrier A classic...can be worn with everything


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

FlipDiver said:


> My two newest Loubie purchases:
> 
> *Black Patent Mad Mary:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Mini Glitter Simples:*



ooh so glittery! congrats


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Another classic...very comfortable.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.



MORE?!??!  Congrats! They're amazing! Thank you for sharing all your wonderful pix, they're very helpful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> Next....my Zebra Daffodile's.  LOVE THESE!!!
> View attachment 1362586



Wow, those zebra dafs are so cool! You have a wonderful collection!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

One of my favorite shoes...I have the lavender as well...will post shortly.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jade Watersnake Jennys
> 
> I have to thank a very dear friend who helped me purchase them. Without her help, I would have never been able to get these
> 
> They kinda match the walls in my room lol
> Modelling pics coming soon...



Another beautiful purchase! girl, you're on a roll!!!! 

Oh, I think we have the same bedroom wall colors lol


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Framboise lady peep are my favorite shoes in my entire collection.  I loooovveee them (secretly hug them sometimes)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dr. Louboutin said:


> One of my favorite shoes...I have the lavender as well...will post shortly



ooooh more pictures!!! great purchases!!! congrats!

Dr. Louboutin, you must give me a Px for my CL-addiction!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

I recently purchased these in Vegas...they are a more reasonable and useful alternative to the lady peeps during the day.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Dr. Louboutin!
> OMG, I love them. Gorgeous pair. Congrats!
> Did you get them TTS? How did the fit?*




Hi seductive, I got them online from neiman's website...i believe they moved the collection to bergdorf goodman now...they fit perfectly.  I'm a size 8 1/2 but ordered a 9 just in case, but I'm sure an 8 1/2 would have been as comfortable.  The toe box is wide enough to be comfortable.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ooooh more pictures!!! great purchases!!! congrats!
> 
> Dr. Louboutin, you must give me a Px for my CL-addiction!!! lol




hahaha....if i had a magic pill...I would take it first! I call it Louboutinitis!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dr. Louboutin said:


> hahaha....if i had a magic pill...I would take it first! I call it Louboutinitis!



haha, well I guess my placebo tx will have to continue lol They don't seem to be working


----------



## MadameElle

Great purchases ladies.  This thread moves waaaaaaay too fast, I can't keep up.  I hope I didn't miss anyone.
*
lagirl and chacci* - your jade jenny are gorgeous
*nat and seductive* - I love your RB jenny 
*Dr.Loub *- love your collection esp. the framboise LP
*dezy* - the une plume looks great on you
*flip *- beautiful new additions
*demicouture* - please post mod pics when you get your framboise bianca


----------



## Jenney001

like the red outsole....


----------



## clothingguru

*nat*: Im glad you LOVE them and your happy  

*flip*: Congrats on both! 

*seductive*: I LLOVEEEEE both! More mod pics of the balota PLS!!!! Or ill try to venture over to your thread for some more  Just love them!

*dr.louboutin*: Lovely new additions and collection! Stunning!


----------



## 9distelle

natassha68 said:


> OMG , all the BEAUTIFUL new blue/jade/sparkly additions, my gosh, they are gorgeous, congrats!!!!
> 
> here is my latest & last for awhile


Stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## demicouture

thanks everyone for your lovely comments!! 
and major congrats on so many new and lovely purchases 
i will def try and post pics of the framboise BIANCA when they arrive!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another beautiful purchase! girl, you're on a roll!!!!
> 
> Oh, I think we have the same bedroom wall colors lol


 
Hey girl!!! Thank you!!! I am so in love with them!!! Hahahahah yeah. I went for the whole Tiffany blue theme in my room. My furniture is white so it looks really Tiffany in there LOL Great minds think alike hahahahaha


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Dr. Louboutin*-CONGRATS!!! Great haul!!! My favs are the Lady Peeps!!!


----------



## Faraasha

La. Girl!... Love it!... So gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Ladies for the nice comments!!!!


and again congrats on all the beautiful new additions !!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Dr Louboutin*, your shoe collection is lovely. I'm still not really sold on the martel's BUT I will say though that they look alot better on than I would have expected! Are they heavy to wear??


----------



## ChrisyAM15

*l.a_girl-* Love the Jennys on you...Hot!!! Amazing color!!!
Another great purchase..Congrats!!!

*Natassha-* So hot!!! Love them!!!

*demi-* The Bianca in Framboise is gorgeous!!!! The color is TDF!!
Can't wait to see mod pics!! Congrats on your other purchases aswell.

*Chacci-* The closet pic is just WOWW!!
Gorgeous new additions!! Love them all especially the Zebra Daffodiles.

*dezynr-* Love the Une Plume, Look amazing on you!!!

*ntntgo-* Another great purchase!!! The color is TDF!!! So Sexy!!

*Flip-* Those Mad Marys are Hot!!! And so are the Multi Mini Glitter Simples. Congrats!!!

*Seductive-* Both of them are just amazing!!! Love them!!! 
Look great on you aswell!!!

*Dr. Louboutin-* Love your new addition, look great on you!!!
The Framboise Lady Peeps are Hot aswell!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cts900

*Dr. Louboutin*: Your collection is TDF. I don't love the Martels, but if_ you_ do then that is all that matters. I have to say with all of the beautiful and exciting pairs that you have, it is the HPs that I personally adore the most. Sexy and simple. Lovely. 

*^SeDuCTive^:*


----------



## karwood

*Justkell*, "*Hello Lover*" , yes indeed! BUT we need to those modeling pics?
*Nat,* Absolute PERFECTION!
*chacci,* love your collection. Those zebra Daff are looking mighty fabulous!
*L.A.*, congrats babe! They do look beautiful on you!
*Seductive* WOWZA!!! Your Balota and Jenny look Ahhhh-mazing on you!
*DrLouboutin,* you do have a very lovely collection. I'm glad you found the right thread to post your pics, so everyone can take notice of your collection
*flip,* congrats on your newest additions! They are both beautiful!
*dezy,* they look fabulous on you!
*Nat,* Love the Jenny in this color! It is truly gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChrisyAM15 said:


> *l.a_girl-* Love the Jennys on you...Hot!!! Amazing color!!!
> Another great purchase..Congrats!!!
> 
> *Natassha-* So hot!!! Love them!!!
> 
> *demi-* The Bianca in Framboise is gorgeous!!!! The color is TDF!!
> Can't wait to see mod pics!! Congrats on your other purchases aswell.
> 
> *Chacci-* The closet pic is just WOWW!!
> Gorgeous new additions!! Love them all especially the Zebra Daffodiles.
> 
> *dezynr-* Love the Une Plume, Look amazing on you!!!
> 
> *ntntgo-* Another great purchase!!! The color is TDF!!! So Sexy!!
> 
> *Flip-* Those Mad Marys are Hot!!! And so are the Multi Mini Glitter Simples. Congrats!!!
> 
> *Seductive-* Both of them are just amazing!!! Love them!!!
> Look great on you aswell!!!
> 
> *Dr. Louboutin-* Love your new addition, look great on you!!!
> The Framboise Lady Peeps are Hot aswell!!! Congrats!!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread! Love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> Here is my latest and probably my last for a while.
> Une Plume slings in black patent.
> 
> Sorry for the bad BB pics and the dusty mirror!



Gorgeous shoes! And the pink on your toes ... is that an OPI color? I think we're polish twinsies!


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> *Justkell*, "*Hello Lover*" , yes indeed! BUT we need to those modeling pics?
> *Nat,* Absolute PERFECTION!
> *chacci,* love your collection. Those zebra Daff are looking mighty fabulous!
> *L.A.*, congrats babe! They do look beautiful on you!
> *Seductive* WOWZA!!! Your Balota and Jenny look Ahhhh-mazing on you!
> *DrLouboutin,* you do have a very lovely collection. I'm glad you found the right thread to post your pics, so everyone can take notice of your collection
> *flip,* congrats on your newest additions! They are both beautiful!
> *dezy,* they look fabulous on you!
> *Nat,* Love the Jenny in this color! It is truly gorgeous!


 
Hehe thanks again shoe cousin RB Balotas


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Royal Blue WS Jennys
> Got a few more today but didn't get a chance to photo them.  More to come.





Those are beautiful! 

I am going to have to take some pics of my Bianca's in natural light ... as soon as we get some sun here in "sunny" so cal


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Hello everyone,
> So, I waited and waited all day....i couldn't wait for the minutes to  pass.  It came today in the mail...it's my long awaited martels.  And I  must say, even though it got mixed reviews, these shoes are  amazing...the pictures do not do them justice.  I have a lot of  louboutins, but these are the most comfortable, and they're as subtle as  they are stunning.  So, let me see your responses...what do you guys  all think?



They look MUCH better on then they do in "display mode" for sure. I like the sparklies ... and the color suits you! Nice purchase!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Faraasha said:


> La. Girl!... Love it!... So gorgeous!!! Congrats!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, *Seductive*! Love them both!!
*Dr.Louboutin*: Is that your collection? You should do a collection thread!


----------



## BattyBugs

Not shoes, but I did pick up this at the boutique when I was there yesterday. It followed me home. I love the way the coin compartment is the same color as the red, CL soles.


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> Congrats, *Seductive*! Love them both!!
> *Dr.Louboutin*: Is that your collection? You should do a collection thread!



^^^ this


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> Not shoes, but I did pick up this at the boutique when I was there yesterday. It followed me home. I love the way the coin compartment is the same color as the red, CL soles.




That's lovely! I am not much of a purse gal (I know *gasp*) but I can appreciate a fine piece. 

It followed you home ... did it have little mini Louboutin shoes on? Did you hear the click of it's little irresistible heels? I have a feeling *something* is going to follow me home tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hipployta

Dr. Louboutin - Ummm it's time for a full up collection thread honey


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*aoqtpi- *thank you!!!!

*l.a_girl- *thanks! I love them, so comfy! your avi is killing me by the way

*ntntgo- *Gorgeous!!!!! The Royal Blue WS is so stunning! and thank you!

*cg- *thanks hun! 

*flip- *love them both! 

*meltdown- *thank you! 

*cts- *thanks honey! Can't wait for it to stop raining so I can wear them! Love the black patent and cork combo!

*missg- *thanks so much! They really are comfy and so light! 

*bella- *rain, rain go away! If it's warm enough, these will be my walking shoes on the 5th 

*seductive- *OMG wow!  what a way to close the season! stunning! thank you! 

*dr. loub- *they look great and comfy. Love the contrast between the sparkly glitter and the nude. congrats! the elisa are fabulous! lovely additions! 

*madame elle- *thank you! 

*chrisy- *thanks! 

*karwood- *thanks so much! 

*karen- *thanks! and yes it is! don't know the name though I picked it at the salon

*batty- *great wallet!


----------



## missgiannina

Dr. Louboutin said:


> I recently purchased these in Vegas...they are a more reasonable and useful alternative to the lady peeps during the day.



i love everything in your collection!


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> Not shoes, but I did pick up this at the boutique when I was there yesterday. It followed me home. I love the way the coin compartment is the same color as the red, CL soles.



 its gorgeous i need one!


----------



## clothingguru

*Batty:* Love the purse!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

So ... I just got off the phone with Janene at the BH Boutique ... I am going in tomorrow and asked her to put one style aside for me ... and told her that I would want to try on a few more styles but really can't leave with more then 1 if any at all ... so it's play time tomorrow and maybe a second pair. Will, of course, show you here first !


----------



## kiska80

Does anyone own a pair of CL Daffodil in a size 6 that can tell me what the insole measurement is?  I really want them, just not sure if they will fit, and before I drive to the store I want to be certain they do.  Thanks much!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

bling*lover said:


> *Dr Louboutin*, your shoe collection is lovely. I'm still not really sold on the martel's BUT I will say though that they look alot better on than I would have expected! Are they heavy to wear??


Actually, they are extremely light on the feet...very comfortable.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

KarenBorter said:


> They look MUCH better on then they do in "display mode" for sure. I like the sparklies ... and the color suits you! Nice purchase!


Thanks!!!  I'm in search for jenny water snake in royal blue...will post if I purchase it.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

BattyBugs said:


> Congrats, *Seductive*! Love them both!!
> *Dr.Louboutin*: Is that your collection? You should do a collection thread!


I'm still on probabtion Batty lol...once it's lifted i will do that.  Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

BattyBugs said:


> Not shoes, but I did pick up this at the boutique when I was there yesterday. It followed me home. I love the way the coin compartment is the same color as the red, CL soles.


very nice!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*batty*, such a cute wallet!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *aoqtpi- *thank you!!!!
> 
> *l.a_girl- *thanks! I love them, so comfy! your avi is killing me by the way
> 
> *ntntgo- *Gorgeous!!!!! The Royal Blue WS is so stunning! and thank you!
> 
> *cg- *thanks hun!
> 
> *flip- *love them both!
> 
> *meltdown- *thank you!
> 
> *cts- *thanks honey! Can't wait for it to stop raining so I can wear them! Love the black patent and cork combo!
> 
> *missg- *thanks so much! They really are comfy and so light!
> 
> *bella- *rain, rain go away! If it's warm enough, these will be my walking shoes on the 5th
> 
> *seductive- *OMG wow!  what a way to close the season! stunning! thank you!
> 
> *dr. loub- *they look great and comfy. Love the contrast between the sparkly glitter and the nude. congrats! the elisa are fabulous! lovely additions!
> 
> *madame elle- *thank you!
> 
> *chrisy- *thanks!
> 
> *karwood- *thanks so much!
> 
> *karen- *thanks! and yes it is! don't know the name though I picked it at the salon
> 
> *batty- *great wallet!


 

Hehe! Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

chacci- all lovely, quite a collection!
ntn-love the color
dezy-very, very, very nice. 
Dr. Louboutin- great collection
flip-love the new additions


----------



## Nolia

Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!



 them congrats on your first!


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on the glitter PP


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!



WOW, those are TDF !!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*Dr.Louboutin*, congrats!! great collection!! Love framboise LP and nude Biancas !!!


----------



## clothingguru

Nolia said:


> Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!



CONGRATS ! They are beautiful on you!


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> them congrats on your first!





MadameElle said:


> Congrats on the glitter PP





CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOW, those are TDF !!





clothingguru said:


> CONGRATS ! They are beautiful on you!



Thank you~  I thought so long and hard about these because they are my first pair and will be my wedding shoes.  On top of that, I second guessed myself.  So I'm so glad to be a proud owner of a pair of awesome CLs, finally!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies...some of my newest additions....I still have others, but just need to find the time to take the photos!!
> 
> First, one of my shoe closets....
> View attachment 1362577



I can`t see this !!! I only got 8 pairs of Louboutins, 
it makes me want more and more shoes, I think I need more !!


----------



## ntntgo

Got a few goodies today:
Exclu in black (red on the way)
Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
Royal Blue ADs

To be continued


----------



## ntntgo

Lux Ultraviolet
AD 140mm Astrakhan


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!



What size did you get in these and what is your TTS? They're stunning on you!


*Nat*, you always have the best reveals! Congrats!


ntntgo said:


> Got a few goodies today:
> Exclu in black (red on the way)
> Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
> Royal Blue ADs
> 
> To be continued


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Lux Ultraviolet
> AD 140mm Astrakhan




 and ALL THE new additions are gorgeous! 

Love the RB AD's yummy!


----------



## missgiannina

Nolia said:


> Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!




Beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

ntntgo said:


> Lux Ultraviolet
> AD 140mm Astrakhan




 OMG your new additions are killing me congrats!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Got a few goodies today:
> Exclu in black (red on the way)
> Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
> Royal Blue ADs
> 
> To be continued


 


ntntgo said:


> Lux Ultraviolet
> AD 140mm Astrakhan


 
Nice haul, shoe twin. 

Gosh... Those RB WS ADs.... Absolute perfection on you. Literally - perfection.  

Please don't make me regret not purchasing them...


----------



## Nolia

hazeltt said:


> What size did you get in these and what is your TTS? They're stunning on you!



My TTS is 36, I took TPFer's advice and went a whole size down (Size 35) and they fit very well lengthwise.  The toe box is a little cramped, but I expected that so I will be trying my best to break in these heels~



missgiannina said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you~ I was worried that at a size 35, I'd be spilling out


----------



## MadameElle

*Nat* - I *LOVE* your AD in *Royal Blue*

BTW see the avi <<<< you inspired me to get?


----------



## meltdown_ice

ntntgo said:


> Got a few goodies today:
> Exclu in black (red on the way)
> Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
> Royal Blue ADs
> 
> To be continued



Love them all ntntgo! I'm eyeing the beige exclu myself but wasn't sure about sizing...how is the fit?


----------



## candyapples88

ntntgo said:


> Lux Ultraviolet
> AD 140mm Astrakhan



Nice additions woman!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Karen (yes, little tiny heel clicks all the way to the car :lolots, Dezy, MissG, Dr.L, rdgldy.

Beautiful, Nolia. Congratulations!
Wow, ntntgo! They are all gorgeous, but I think the UV Luxe are amazing with your skin tone.


----------



## ntntgo

meltdown_ice said:


> Love them all ntntgo! I'm eyeing the beige exclu myself but wasn't sure about sizing...how is the fit?


 
*meltdown*-they fit tts and are soooooo comfortable that I ordered them in red, too.  I am such a creature of habit that I bet I end up getting the beige, too.  They are so hot IRL and the pictuers don't do them justice.  I'm big on taking a chance on a shoe.  A good amount of time, it pays off (sometimes...not so much).  These are just so flattering.  I wore them for the first time today and had 4 people stop me and tell me how awesome they were.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## ntntgo

*seductive*-we are soooo shoe twins. I think we have quite a few of the same shoes.
*Dr. L*-love them all but the Souffre HPs are a shoe I have been trying to find for some time.  What are you doing, opening your own boutique? LOL
*Batty*-show off. That's soooo cool
*Nolia*-what a great shoe on you.

*MadameElle*-happy to enable.  They look great on you.


----------



## bling*lover

WOW *Nat* your lovelies always take my breath away, and these new ones are no exception. I really love the exclu I saw them the other day online somewhere and thought they were quite pretty but now seeing them modelled they are gorgeous! Congrats on all your gorgeous new shoes!!


----------



## ntntgo

bling*lover said:


> WOW *Nat* your lovelies always take my breath away, and these new ones are no exception. I really love the exclu I saw them the other day online somewhere and thought they were quite pretty but now seeing them modelled they are gorgeous! Congrats on all your gorgeous new shoes!!


 
Thanks, you're so sweet.  Seriously...are you still pregnant????  It seems like you've been pregnant forever.  Your's and *Noe's* seem like the longest pregnancies in history. LOL  You probably want to kill me right now since *YOU'RE* the one that's pregnant and *I'M* the one complaing.  It's out of love.


----------



## stilly

*Dr. Louboutin *- The Biancas look spectacular on you!!! The Framboise is fabulous!!!

*Nolia* - Your Plato Glitters are stunning!!! Congrats!!!

*ntntgo* - Gorgeous new additions!!! I just love the Gunmetal Lady Clous!!!


----------



## chacci1

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I can`t see this !!! I only got 8 pairs of Louboutins,
> it makes me want more and more shoes, I think I need more !!




oh..thanks Crispedrosa!!!  Give yourself time....I've collected over time and only buy what i truly love!  8 pairs is still a lot!!!


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wow, those zebra dafs are so cool! You have a wonderful collection!



Thank you!!!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> OK, now where the frack is your collection thread?????
> 
> Amazing haul girl!  I wish I could rock the Dafs like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is....uhhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> Your fiance is definitely a keeper!  They are absolutely stunning.  Your something blue for the wedding?





Hi!  I have thought of putting together a collection thread....I just need to find the time to photograph all of the shoes.  And...you can definitely rock the Dafs...they are much more scary to look at than to actually wear!!


----------



## chacci1

stilly said:


> *chacci1* - You look gorgeous in all your CLs!!!



Thank you stilly!


----------



## chacci1

meltdown_ice said:


> Wow chacci, you have a lot of amazing shoes, congrats on your new additions!



Thank you!!  Just like many of us on this forum...I do love shoes  (and yes, I occasionally do cheat on Msr. Louboutin!!!) ha ha...


----------



## chacci1

clothingguru said:


> I SEEE...Clou Noeud
> 
> Gorgeous new additions! The zebra daf is so SEXY! And i love the jade jennys



Thank you!  I do love the Clou Noeud...they are one of my favorites!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Nolia said:


> Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!


just stunning...congrats!


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> I spy the Jennys....LOL Gorgeous on you..just saw the modelling pics!
> 
> OMG I LOVE YOUR ZEBRA DAFFs!! Congrats on all your new purchases!!
> 
> How did you size the Lady Peeps?Stunning on you!



Thanks L.A. Girl!!!!  As far as sizing on the Lady Peeps..I went TTS (meaning my true U.S. Size).  I am usually a size 38 in Louboutins but took a 37.5 in these which is my U.S Size.  They are a little snug in the toe box, but I know they will stretch!


----------



## chacci1

ntntgo said:


> Got a few goodies today:
> Exclu in black (red on the way)
> Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
> Royal Blue ADs
> 
> To be continued



Wow!!! What a great day it was for you!  Love them all...but really love the Royal Blue AD'S!  Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> *seductive*-we are soooo shoe twins. I think we have quite a few of the same shoes.
> *Dr. L*-love them all but the Souffre HPs are a shoe I have been trying to find for some time.  What are you doing, opening your own boutique? LOL
> *Batty*-show off. That's soooo cool
> *Nolia*-what a great shoe on you.
> 
> *MadameElle*-happy to enable.  They look great on you.


ntngo...I have a really bad addiction.  I try to steer my patients away from their addictions, but can't get rid of my own.   But, it's a good addiction..right?


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

I am in search of a girl named jenny....she is royal blue....anyone see her in a size 81/2 or 9?  PLEASE HELP...I am going through withdrawls


----------



## ntntgo

Dr. Louboutin said:


> ntngo...I have a really bad addiction. I try to steer my patients away from their addictions, but can't get rid of my own.  But, it's a good addiction..right?


 
Ummmm....yeah.  Comparatively, it's a great addiction as long as it doesn't cause financial burdens like any addiction, right, Dr.?  Not to get too heavy but I've watched people buy and buy and buy because they get the rush of the "reveal" and put themselves so far in to debt that they lose their homes.  True story.

I'd like to see someone professional write a thread about the addiction side of it.

So, on to the next shoe.


----------



## meltdown_ice

ntntgo said:


> *meltdown*-they fit tts and are soooooo comfortable that I ordered them in red, too.  I am such a creature of habit that I bet I end up getting the beige, too.  They are so hot IRL and the pictuers don't do them justice.  I'm big on taking a chance on a shoe.  A good amount of time, it pays off (sometimes...not so much).  These are just so flattering.  I wore them for the first time today and had 4 people stop me and tell me how awesome they were.
> 
> I highly recommend them.



I think they are really pretty too! I saw on NM site the red version and i almost fainted. Pls show us the mod pic for red pair when they arrived ! I have an itch to order the beige online now but they only have sz 34, sz 35 is sold out. My TTs is 34.5 but they don't have it. Do you think it will be too tight?


----------



## ntntgo

meltdown_ice said:


> I think they are really pretty too! I saw on NM site the red version and i almost fainted. Pls show us the mod pic for red pair when they arrived ! I have an itch to order the beige online now but they only have sz 34, sz 35 is sold out. My TTs is 34.5 but they don't have it. Do you think it will be too tight?


 
No, in the smaller sizes, in this shoe, I think you can size down a half size and it will be fine.  They definately give.


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> Thanks L.A. Girl!!!! As far as sizing on the Lady Peeps..I went TTS (meaning my true U.S. Size). I am usually a size 38 in Louboutins but took a 37.5 in these which is my U.S Size. They are a little snug in the toe box, but I know they will stretch!


 
Cool! I am on the waitlist for the size 37.5 in the LPs. I think that should be good! I am sooo excited!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> Ummmm....yeah.  Comparatively, it's a great addiction as long as it doesn't cause financial burdens like any addiction, right, Dr.?  Not to get too heavy but I've watched people buy and buy and buy because they get the rush of the "reveal" and put themselves so far in to debt that they lose their homes.  True story.
> 
> I'd like to see someone professional write a thread about the addiction side of it.
> 
> So, on to the next shoe.




wow...lose a house? Now, that's a true addiction...no, my addiction is limited to two-three shoes per year....if finances allow... going to the next shoe...i'm dying for the royal blue jennys and can't seem to find any!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*MadameElle ,clothingguru , ChrisyAM15 , cts900, karwood ,dezynrbaglaydee..*

Thank you sooo much lovlies 

*BattyBugs :* Thank you Batty and Congrats on your cute clutch 




ntntgo said:


> *seductive*-we are soooo shoe twins. I think we have quite a few of the same shoes.
> .



*Ohh, yes i think we have a lot in common 
BTW, I adore the RB Jenny on you.. Whats your point in getting the RB AD?
C'mon enable me lady :devil::devil::devil:*


----------



## MadameElle

I spent some time finishing watermarking my new additions so I finally have some to share.

First up, Watersnake Altadama in Powder Pink.  I fell in love with this after ntntgo posted her pair she got a couple seasons ago.


----------



## KarenBorter

re addiction: yeah, this next purchase is my last for about 7 months. Until then, I can  and  over all of the other ladies purchases. I love shoes, but I love my apartment too


----------



## MadameElle

Here are some modeling pics.  Sorry, I don't know how to make the pics smaller.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I spent some time finishing watermarking my new additions so I finally have some to share.
> 
> First up, Watersnake Altadama in Powder Pink.  I fell in love with this after ntntgo posted her pair she got a couple seasons ago.



see?  those are lovely! I never thought I would like a pink shoe let alone LOVE one! Beautiful *MadameElle
*


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks Karen.  I see you've been busy hunting down your next pair.  Janene at Robertson is wonderful.  Is that RB WS bianca showing in your avi?


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Thanks Karen.  I see you've been busy hunting down your next pair.  Janene at Robertson is wonderful.  Is that RB WS bianca showing in your avi?


 
It is  my first ! 

I saw your former avi and had actually asked if we were shoe twins. Are we?!


----------



## MadameElle

We are (if your avi is RB WS bianca)


----------



## KarenBorter

yay! Yours is the only other pair I have seen! I LOVE that shoe. It's almost unreasonable how much. 

I thought it was illusion of the CL name so I tried on other heels I have in my closet tonight ... and confirmed, it is not illusion. That Bianca is the most comfortable 5 1/2" heel I own


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> Here are some modeling pics.  Sorry, I don't know how to make the pics smaller.



I think you may have enabled me....


----------



## MadameElle

Glad to be an enabler, anytime


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*MadameElle*: Congrats, so soft looking on your feet


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *MadameElle*: Congrats, so soft looking on your feet



Thanks seductive.


----------



## bling*lover

ntntgo said:


> Thanks, you're so sweet. Seriously...are you still pregnant???? It seems like you've been pregnant forever. Your's and *Noe's* seem like the longest pregnancies in history. LOL You probably want to kill me right now since *YOU'RE* the one that's pregnant and *I'M* the one complaing. It's out of love.


 
Yep *STILL PREGNANT!!!!* I was grocery shopping the other day and a lady in line said oh congrats on your pregnancy how far along are you? To which I replied "about a year and a half" (nicely of course) she laughed! 1st time around it went so fast this 1 is taking forever!!

Congrats *Madame Elle* they are gorgeous!


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks blinglover


----------



## ChrisyAM15

MadameElle said:


> I spent some time finishing watermarking my new additions so I finally have some to share.
> 
> First up, Watersnake Altadama in Powder Pink. I fell in love with this after ntntgo posted her pair she got a couple seasons ago.


 
Love the ADs in PP!!!
These look stunning with your skin tone!!!
Congrats!!



Nolia said:


> Yess! I can finally post in this thread!! Ho ho ho!


 
Love Love these!!!
Look amazing on you, Congrats!!



ntntgo said:


> Got a few goodies today:
> Exclu in black (red on the way)
> Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
> Royal Blue ADs
> 
> To be continued


 
Woww..you have the red Exclu on the way?? Can't wait to see pics!!
Love all your new additions!!



ntntgo said:


> Lux Ultraviolet
> AD 140mm Astrakhan


 
OMG!! Love both of them but the ADs Astrakhan are simply TDF!!



BattyBugs said:


> Not shoes, but I did pick up this at the boutique when I was there yesterday. It followed me home. I love the way the coin compartment is the same color as the red, CL soles.


 

Very nice Batty!!!
I Love the red coin compartment..Congrats!!!


----------



## Emily HC

MadameElle said:


> I spent some time finishing watermarking my new additions so I finally have some to share.
> 
> First up, Watersnake Altadama in Powder Pink.  I fell in love with this after ntntgo posted her pair she got a couple seasons ago.



she is breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## Emily HC

ntntgo said:


> Got a few goodies today:
> Exclu in black (red on the way)
> Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
> Royal Blue ADs
> 
> To be continued



great buys!!!  do you feel like your RB watersnake is lighter in real life? cuz I got mine last week and the color just doesn't look as saturated as it showed on CL website... do you feel the same way? I have been wondering for the whole week and didn't get a chance to check it out in other stores. may you can solve this mystery? TIA!


----------



## clothingguru

*Nat:* LOVE all your newest additions! The lady cloud is AMAZING and i love the RB ad's as well on you! 

*Madame:* The pp AD is amzaing on you! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

MadameElle said:


> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry, I don't know how to make the pics smaller.


 
Congrats!!! They look gorgeous!!! Shoe twins


----------



## l.a_girl19

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *My Last Summer 01 purchases, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am officially BANNED !*


 
WOW! CONGRATS!!! RB Jennys


----------



## MadameElle

*ChrisyAM, EmilyHC, clothingguru, lagirl*


----------



## KarenBorter

Emily HC said:


> great buys!!!  do you feel like your RB watersnake is lighter in real life? cuz I got mine last week and the color just doesn't look as saturated as it showed on CL website... do you feel the same way? I have been wondering for the whole week and didn't get a chance to check it out in other stores. may you can solve this mystery? TIA!



I have the RB WS Bianca's and I honestly I think that the website shots are photoshopped to make them pop more. Still a lovely color!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*!! I am hoping for sunshine too!!!

*ntntgo*, love your new RB AD's!! What a haul!

*Nolia*!!! Are they from the HK boutique? They are fab, congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

Emily HC said:


> great buys!!!  do you feel like your RB watersnake is lighter in real life? cuz I got mine last week and the color just doesn't look as saturated as it showed on CL website... do you feel the same way? I have been wondering for the whole week and didn't get a chance to check it out in other stores. may you can solve this mystery? TIA!


 
Hi *Emily*-my Jennys are very saturated.  The ADs, invariably, come in with spots missing color.  I wouldn't say that they aren't as saturated but I always have to take them to my amazing cobbler to have to missing spots of color filled in.  Fortunately, he uses vegetable dye and matches the dye lot very easily on all of my ADs.
Hope that helps.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elle*, your PP AD's are gorgeous!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## ntntgo

*Ohh, yes i think we have a lot in common *
*BTW, I adore the RB Jenny on you.. Whats your point in getting the RB AD?*
*C'mon enable me lady :devil::devil::devil:*[/QUOTE]

seductive-my point, and I'm sure you'll agree, is that my lovely Jennys I can't, or don't want to, wear every day.  So, I got the ADs that I can wear everyday.  All day.  Sleep in.  Cook in.  Clean in.:lolots:  Who am I kidding????  I just love the color.  I still have the Magos on the way in the same color again.
Christian's only made that RB color once before and I think it will be a while before he does it again, so, I'm stocking up for...I don't know what.  But I'm stocking up.


----------



## ntntgo

Dr. Louboutin said:


> wow...lose a house? Now, that's a true addiction...no, my addiction is limited to two-three shoes per year....if finances allow... going to the next shoe...i'm dying for the royal blue jennys and can't seem to find any!


 
Oh, they're around.  What size do you need?  Here, let me enable you...


----------



## S.Kusuma

hi everyone, i'm looking for CL Declic in nude color, does anyone know where to find it? thank you guys


----------



## MadameElle

S.Kusuma said:


> hi everyone, i'm looking for CL Declic in nude color, does anyone know where to find it? thank you guys



Post in this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html.  The ladies there can help you.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Madam Elle congrats shoe twin!!!


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> Here are some modeling pics.  Sorry, I don't know how to make the pics smaller.



 Shoe twinsies!   Cool nailpolish!  Looks like candy against the PP.


----------



## BattyBugs

MadameElle: Love the PP ADs!


----------



## cts900

*bling*lover*: 2nd pregnancies are the longest.  When I had #2 I felt like I was pregnant for a decade.  You are gonna make it to that finish line before you know it! :urock:

*nat*!  They all look lovely on you, but I am dying over the Lux Ultraviolet.  It is soooooo luscious.  

*Nolia*: They are beautiful. Congrats! 

*Batty*: Great wallet.  Love the red!

*Elle*: Love the PP!!!!!! Love!!!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Bella, Nerdy, Dessye, Batty, cts:

Dessye and CG -March is already ending and still no grenadine AD


----------



## Nolia

Dr. Louboutin said:


> just stunning...congrats!


Thank you~ I was definitely looking for a classy "wow" factor for a wedding.~



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love Love these!!!
> Look amazing on you, Congrats!!





cts900 said:


> *Nolia*: They are beautiful. Congrats!


Thank you, it was overwhelming to think that I would drop so much money on a pair of shoes, but I couldn't be happier!



BellaShoes said:


> *Nolia*!!! Are they from the HK boutique? They are fab, congrats!


Nope, the HK boutique only takes AMEX and they had the 120mm.  I went with Horatio and the 140s.~ I'm tiny so I decided that I need the added height


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Got a few goodies today:
> Exclu in black (red on the way)
> Finally (thanks Nerdy for your help), Gray/Gunmetal Lady Clou
> Royal Blue ADs
> 
> To be continued





ntntgo said:


> Lux Ultraviolet
> AD 140mm Astrakhan



  WOW, *Nat* --- that is one heck of an amazing haul ---- they all look fantastic on you but your are definitely *killing it* in those UV Lux!!!   I'm jelly of all your new shoes...especially RB AD :greengrin:


----------



## Dessye

Congrats again, *Nolia* on the shoe you gave your CL virginity to


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> Bella, Nerdy, Dessye, Batty, cts:
> 
> Dessye and CG -March is already ending and still no grenadine AD



I KNOW!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

MadameElle said:


> I spent some time finishing watermarking my new additions so I finally have some to share.
> 
> First up, Watersnake Altadama in Powder Pink.  I fell in love with this after ntntgo posted her pair she got a couple seasons ago.


Theses are delicious!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> Oh, they're around.  What size do you need?  Here, let me enable you...


yes, yes please do ntngo....i need an 8 1/2 ideally but will take a 9...i believe these will stretch, so 81/2 will do for me.  Thanks!!!


----------



## MadameElle

I saw Jennifer Hudson on Jay Leno last night wearing the Mago in beige/black combo and now I am.


----------



## Nolia

Dessye said:


> Congrats again, *Nolia* on the shoe you gave your CL virginity to



 Thank you, I really had to think LONNNG and HARD about this first purchase.  It had to be perfect!! LOL


----------



## ntntgo

Dr. Louboutin said:


> yes, yes please do ntngo....i need an 8 1/2 ideally but will take a 9...i believe these will stretch, so 81/2 will do for me. Thanks!!!


 
PM me for the information.  You're not set up for me to  be able to PM you.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> PM me for the information.  You're not set up for me to  be able to PM you.



i'm sorry i'm new here...just got on a couple days ago...what does pm mean?


----------



## cts900

^^We were all new once.  No worries!  If you click on nat's profile name, it will give you the option to send her a "personal message" (PM) and that way the two of you can chat privately.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Faraasha

^ PM = Private/personal Message


----------



## ntntgo

Dr. Louboutin said:


> i'm sorry i'm new here...just got on a couple days ago...what does pm mean?


 
PM means private message.  I'm not sure why or how your settings got set up that you can't receive PMs.  But, if you click on my Avatar, you'll see in the dropdown menu "send private message".  Send me a PM so I can respond.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> PM means private message.  I'm not sure why or how your settings got set up that you can't receive PMs.  But, if you click on my Avatar, you'll see in the dropdown menu "send private message".  Send me a PM so I can respond.




Thanks for the help..let me try it now.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> PM means private message.  I'm not sure why or how your settings got set up that you can't receive PMs.  But, if you click on my Avatar, you'll see in the dropdown menu "send private message".  Send me a PM so I can respond.



Hello, I just found out i can't message you until i'm on for more than 5-10 days...so there goes that option.  Sorry


----------



## riffraff

My first pair of CL's.  I'd promised myself I would get a pair of CL's once I got home from Afghanistan.  Today I finally got to Mount Street and had so much fun trying on all sorts of styles and heights.  Thanks to you ladies on here, I've been following alot of the reference threads so knew roughly which ones of the classics I wanted to try.  These are to wear with my Mess Dress (regulations don't say what colour sole your shoes should have )

Patent Ron Ron 85.  Sooooo comfortable and I have no doubt whatsoever that these are going to cause me no problems at all when worn at this year's Summer Ball, I'll be on my feet (mostly dancing) from 7pm until breakfast at 530am.

Thanks again for such a wonderful, comprehensive source of information regarding sizing and specifically the way most of the toe boxes fit.


----------



## KarenBorter

Well ladies ... I just got back from the Robertson Boutique ... Pics in a bit. I guess I can now say I have a "collection" since this is pair #2


----------



## KarenBorter

I will post more pics later. I have to really get some food in me and do some yoga. Janene knows I can't get another pair until about October now LOL


----------



## inspiredgem

Wow, this thread is almost impossible to keep up with!  So many gorgeous new additions - congrats to you all!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ntntgo said:


> *Ohh, yes i think we have a lot in common *
> *BTW, I adore the RB Jenny on you.. Whats your point in getting the RB AD?*
> *C'mon enable me lady :devil::devil::devil:*


 
seductive-my point, and I'm sure you'll agree, is that my lovely Jennys I can't, or don't want to, wear every day.  So, I got the ADs that I can wear everyday.  All day.  Sleep in.  Cook in.  Clean in.:lolots:  Who am I kidding????  I just love the color.  I still have the Magos on the way in the same color again.
Christian's only made that RB color once before and I think it will be a while before he does it again, so, I'm stocking up for...I don't know what.  But I'm stocking up.[/QUOTE]
NTNtgo....i just realized you have the RB jenny's.  That's great!  Do they fit TTS or do they run small?  i tried on the 8 1/2 and 9 and they both felt ok...but it was only for a few seconds.  I'm a size 8 1/2 in other shoes.  But, louboutin patents, i go up to 9.


----------



## _Danielle_

OMG I had to go back to Page 48   so many new Shoes and every single pair Is amazing


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

KarenBorter said:


> I will post more pics later. I have to really get some food in me and do some yoga. Janene knows I can't get another pair until about October now LOL


great buy....soo prety


----------



## KarenBorter

I love them ... honestly. I put the MBB on too and that one was SO COMFORTABLE. but I am cut off. This shoe was not in my budget (wait, I didn't even know I HAD a shoe budget until 2 weeks ago) but it's classic and the two tone is great. Looks awesome with jeans and dresses! More pics later and maybe even with my RB WS Bianca. She's so happy she has a sister now


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> great buy....soo prety



Thank you (the above comment was for you  )


----------



## KarenBorter

_Danielle_ said:


> OMG I had to go back to Page 48   so many new Shoes and every single pair Is amazing



Danielle ... Mme Janene wanted to make sure I said "hello" back!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I will post more pics later. I have to really get some food in me and do some yoga. Janene knows I can't get another pair until about October now LOL



Congrats! I can't wait for mine to get here. Should be next week


----------



## stilly

MadameElle said:


> I spent some time finishing watermarking my new additions so I finally have some to share.
> 
> First up, Watersnake Altadama in Powder Pink. I fell in love with this after ntntgo posted her pair she got a couple seasons ago.


 
These are spectacular!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

The 160mm aren't THAT bad ... but man do they feel different then the Bianca. The pitch is pretty steep in these but they are (of course) comfy. I am really satisfied with this second purchase and can now wait until Mid September to get another shoe. I will admire all of yours from afar (while replacing keyboards due to )


----------



## _Danielle_

KarenBorter said:


> Danielle ... Mme Janene wanted to make sure I said "hello" back!



Amazing Mago's   merci


----------



## KarenBorter

riffraff said:


> My first pair of CL's.  I'd promised myself I would get a pair of CL's once I got home from Afghanistan.  Today I finally got to Mount Street and had so much fun trying on all sorts of styles and heights.  Thanks to you ladies on here, I've been following alot of the reference threads so knew roughly which ones of the classics I wanted to try.  These are to wear with my Mess Dress (regulations don't say what colour sole your shoes should have )
> 
> Patent Ron Ron 85.  Sooooo comfortable and I have no doubt whatsoever that these are going to cause me no problems at all when worn at this year's Summer Ball, I'll be on my feet (mostly dancing) from 7pm until breakfast at 530am.
> 
> Thanks again for such a wonderful, comprehensive source of information regarding sizing and specifically the way most of the toe boxes fit.



First of all ... thank YOU for serving. Each and everyone in the military deserves our thanks! 

Secondly ... OMG THOSE ARE SO LOVELY! I can't wait to see what everyone else says! You will have to post modeling pics and, when you go to the summer ball, pics of your outfit! Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## KarenBorter

_Danielle_ said:


> Amazing Mago's   merci



 Danielle


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats! I can't wait for mine to get here. Should be next week



Thank you *candyapples88* They are awesome you will LOVE them!


----------



## riffraff

KarenBorter said:


> First of all ... thank YOU for serving. Each and everyone in the military deserves our thanks!
> 
> Secondly ... OMG THOSE ARE SO LOVELY! I can't wait to see what everyone else says! You will have to post modeling pics and, when you go to the summer ball, pics of your outfit! Congratulations on your purchase!


 
Thank you Karen - loving your latest addition.  Just for fun I tried on a 160mm, OMG I though I was going to have a nose bleed being that tall


----------



## KarenBorter

riffraff said:


> Thank you Karen - loving your latest addition.  Just for fun I tried on a 160mm, OMG I though I was going to have a nose bleed being that tall




Haha I know what you mean; I am 5' 8" barefoot but most of my shoes are 4" + heels so I am usually towering over everyone.


----------



## riffraff

KarenBorter said:


> Haha I know what you mean; I am 5' 8" barefoot but most of my shoes are 4" + heels so I am usually towering over everyone.


 
I'm just under 5ft 3".  My highest heel is a JC just under 4" with no platform, but oh my word what a difference that platform makes!  It really does make you stand even taller and really pull yourself up and elongate the whole spine but once I'd done that I could'nt move


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> I will post more pics later. I have to really get some food in me and do some yoga. Janene knows I can't get another pair until about October now LOL


 

Gorgeous *Karen*!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

stilly said:


> Gorgeous *Karen*!!!



Thank you *Stilly *... oddly, I have a sense of contentment now that I have a second pair LOL


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Karen, congrats again!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Karen, congrats again!!!



and to you too ... we are triplets today with you, myself and Madame Elle LOL


----------



## cts900

*Karen*: I think they look fabulous. Congrats! 

*riffraff*: Gorgeous classic!


----------



## missgiannina

riffraff said:


> My first pair of CL's.  I'd promised myself I would get a pair of CL's once I got home from Afghanistan.  Today I finally got to Mount Street and had so much fun trying on all sorts of styles and heights.  Thanks to you ladies on here, I've been following alot of the reference threads so knew roughly which ones of the classics I wanted to try.  These are to wear with my Mess Dress (regulations don't say what colour sole your shoes should have )
> 
> Patent Ron Ron 85.  Sooooo comfortable and I have no doubt whatsoever that these are going to cause me no problems at all when worn at this year's Summer Ball, I'll be on my feet (mostly dancing) from 7pm until breakfast at 530am.
> 
> Thanks again for such a wonderful, comprehensive source of information regarding sizing and specifically the way most of the toe boxes fit.



great first pair!


----------



## missgiannina

I think i changed my mind i need 160 instead of 140 ...they look amazing



KarenBorter said:


> I will post more pics later. I have to really get some food in me and do some yoga. Janene knows I can't get another pair until about October now LOL


----------



## heatherB

riffraff said:


> My first pair of CL's. I'd promised myself I would get a pair of CL's once I got home from Afghanistan. Today I finally got to Mount Street and had so much fun trying on all sorts of styles and heights. Thanks to you ladies on here, I've been following alot of the reference threads so knew roughly which ones of the classics I wanted to try.* These are to wear with my Mess Dress (regulations don't say what colour sole your shoes should have )*
> 
> Patent Ron Ron 85. Sooooo comfortable and I have no doubt whatsoever that these are going to cause me no problems at all when worn at this year's Summer Ball, I'll be on my feet (mostly dancing) from 7pm until breakfast at 530am.
> 
> Thanks again for such a wonderful, comprehensive source of information regarding sizing and specifically the way most of the toe boxes fit.


 
Love this! Congrats on your first pair! You certainly deserve them.


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> *Karen*: I think they look fabulous. Congrats!
> 
> *riffraff*: Gorgeous classic!



thank you *CTS *I can't wait to actually wear them. First a trip to the cobbler on Tuesday though. I didn't want to drop them off today. I wanted to caress them a bit before letting them go for a few days LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

missgiannina said:


> I think i changed my mind i need 160 instead of 140 ...they look amazing



Yes! The 160mm are really nice and make the foot look UBER sexy!


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> *bling*lover*: 2nd pregnancies are the longest. When I had #2 I felt like I was pregnant for a decade. You are gonna make it to that finish line before you know it! :urock:


Thanks *cts*, I told my sister she has permission to slap me if I say I want another baby after this lol! I know it's well worth it in the end!


----------



## poptarts

I have the kid in 100 and the nude patent in 85. I have been meaning to get a pair of 100 nudes and 85 black, but haven't had any luck with my size for months. Stopped by Barneys earlier today and they had both pairs in the size/height I wanted


----------



## jeshika

poptarts said:


> Stopped by Barneys for some basics.



oooh nice basics! Simple and... Declic? Or both are simples?


----------



## aoqtpi

My goodness this thread moves quickly! I went back 15 pages, phew! Beautiful new additions everybody!


----------



## poptarts

jeshika said:


> oooh nice basics! Simple and... Declic? Or both are simples?



Thank you  Both are Simples


----------



## KarenBorter

poptarts said:


> I have the kid in 100 and the nude patent in 85. I have been meaning to get a pair of 100 nudes and 85 black, but haven't had any luck with my size for months. Stopped by Barneys earlier today and they had both pairs in the size/height I wanted



Gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Congrats, *Poptarts*!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> and to you too ... we are triplets today with you, myself and Madame Elle LOL



Hehe --- soon there will be twentyplus-tuplets on tPF


----------



## MadameElle

Dr. Louboutin, inspiredgem, Danielle, Stilly 

Congrats on your new lovelies
riffraff - special  for serving
KarenB and Nerdy - actually we're shoe 'quadruplets' (with Jenay) on the beige/black Mago
Poptarts - great basic pairs


----------



## Dessye

_Danielle_ said:


> OMG I had to go back to Page 48   so many new Shoes and every single pair Is amazing



Holy Crap --- girl you are efficient, that is all I have to say! p48???   Thanks!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Hi *Emily*-my Jennys are very saturated.  The ADs, invariably, come in with spots missing color.  I wouldn't say that they aren't as saturated but I always have to take them to my amazing cobbler to have to missing spots of color filled in.  Fortunately, *he uses vegetable dye and matches the dye lot very easily on all of my ADs*.
> Hope that helps.



Wow, you have a cobbler that can do this?


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> Dr. Louboutin, inspiredgem, Danielle, Stilly
> 
> Congrats on your new lovelies
> riffraff - special  for serving
> KarenB and Nerdy - actually we're shoe 'quadruplets' (with Jenay) on the beige/black Mago
> Poptarts - great basic pairs



*M.Elle* - you got the Magos too?  Congrats!!


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> *M.Elle* - you got the Magos too?  Congrats!!



Thanks Dessye.  I couldn't stop thinking about them after I saw them on Jenay and Hipployta.  Then I saw them on Jennifer Hudson last night and I was .  I had to see them IRL and could not pass them up.  I spent my grenadine AD funds - need to refill it quickly.


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Wow, you have a cobbler that can do this?


 
You betcha.  He's the very best.  I've introduced some of the girls from Miami that drive all the way up here to use him.  I've yet to give him something that he can't fix.

He's the one that taught me about caring for my exotics.


----------



## ntntgo

MadameElle said:


> Thanks Dessye. I couldn't stop thinking about them after I saw them on Jenay and Hipployta. Then I saw them on Jennifer Hudson last night and I was . I had to see them IRL and could not pass them up. I spent my grenadine AD funds - need to refill it quickly.


 
HA!!!! You'll have plenty of time.  The Grenadine is like the Urban Shoe Myth.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## MadameElle

I did not think I was going to like the jade color but after seeing posts here, I knew I needed to see them IRL.  I called Robertson boutique and spoke to my SA - she reserved my size for me (I was lucky that the only pair in my size was not presold).

Altadama Watersnake Jade 140mm - TTS for me


----------



## MadameElle

ntntgo said:


> HA!!!! You'll have plenty of time.  The Grenadine is like the Urban Shoe Myth. * I'll believe it when I see it*.



I'm starting to think that way too - I've been waiting waaaay too long.


----------



## ntntgo

*MadameElle*-well, obviously, I love that you got the PP and the Jade are amazing on you.      
*Riffraff*-Thank you for putting yourself in harm's way to protect our freedom.  How fun to spend the day at the boutique, they should have given you the entire store for free. Excellent choice of shoe, though. Very pretty.
*Karen B*-thanks for the sneak peek. Awesome.
*Poptarts*-Simple, yet elegant.  As it should be.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

MadameElle said:


> I did not think I was going to like the jade color but after seeing posts here, I knew I needed to see them IRL.  I called Robertson boutique and spoke to my SA - she reserved my size for me (I was lucky that the only pair in my size was not presold).
> 
> Altadama Watersnake Jade 140mm - TTS for me



They look great on you! Love the matching nail polish!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Woohoo! Got something sparkly in the mail today... 











Spartenvol Strass 100 sandals! Love em


----------



## BattyBugs

CTS, Danielle

*riffraff*: Congrats on your first pair!
*Karen*: Love your Magos!
*poptarts*: Two perfectly lovely pair. Congratulations!
Just gorgeous, *MadameElle*!
Very nice,* Dirty*.


----------



## 9distelle

l.a_girl19 said:


> Modelling pictures of the Jennys. I was on the waitlist for the size 37.5 and then by chance the SA sold this size and I took the size 38. WOW! These fit perfect. Had I gotten half a size down...I would have been in trouble!
> 
> The picture of them in the natural light is for you *Dessye*..I know you wanted to see them in this light


They look beautiful agaist your skin tone, congrats!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

9distelle said:


> They look beautiful agaist your skin tone, congrats!!!


 
Thank you  I am very surprised that they look nice on me. I was worried about the size and the color going with my skin tone..it worked out perfectly!


----------



## l.a_girl19

MadameElle said:


> I did not think I was going to like the jade color but after seeing posts here, I knew I needed to see them IRL. I called Robertson boutique and spoke to my SA - she reserved my size for me (I was lucky that the only pair in my size was not presold).
> 
> Altadama Watersnake Jade 140mm - TTS for me


 
AMAZING! TTS for me too in the PP ADs. I love these on you so much. I just died everytime I saw your avi (the one you had before)...and now these PP ADs...gorgeous. You have to get the Grenadine now LOL


----------



## l.a_girl19

dirtyaddiction said:


> Woohoo! Got something sparkly in the mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spartenvol Strass 100 sandals! Love em


 
Ooooohhh love these! They look fab on you!


----------



## MadameElle

l.a_girl19 said:


> AMAZING! TTS for me too in the PP ADs. I love these on you so much. I just died everytime I saw your avi (the one you had before)...and now these PP ADs...gorgeous. *You have to get the Grenadine now* LOL



I know, if it *ever* becomes available.


----------



## MadameElle

dirtyaddiction said:


> They look great on you! Love the matching nail polish!!!



Thank you dirtyaddiction.  Congrats on you new lovelies as well.


----------



## inspiredgem

*riffraff* - I love the Ron Ron's!  I'd love to see some modeling shots!

*Karen* - I'm drooling over the Bianca's in your avatar but the Mago's are stunning!  

*poptarts* - Both pairs are beautiful!  

*MadameElle* - Fabulous!  The color is gorgeous and I love how you matched your nail polish!

*Dirty* - The Spartenvol sandals look beautiful on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

MadameElle said:


> I know, if it *ever* becomes available.


 
I think it will Fingers crossed!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

MadameElle said:


> I did not think I was going to like the jade color but after seeing posts here, I knew I needed to see them IRL. I called Robertson boutique and spoke to my SA - she reserved my size for me (I was lucky that the only pair in my size was not presold).
> 
> Altadama Watersnake Jade 140mm - TTS for me


 
Gorgeous!!!!!!!
Love them on you...the nail polish is really nice aswell!!!
Congrats!!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Woohoo! Got something sparkly in the mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spartenvol Strass 100 sandals! Love em


 
Love them on you!!



poptarts said:


> I have the kid in 100 and the nude patent in 85. I have been meaning to get a pair of 100 nudes and 85 black, but haven't had any luck with my size for months. Stopped by Barneys earlier today and they had both pairs in the size/height I wanted


 
Both are gorgeous...but the nude Simples are TDF!!
Congrats!!!



riffraff said:


> My first pair of CL's. I'd promised myself I would get a pair of CL's once I got home from Afghanistan. Today I finally got to Mount Street and had so much fun trying on all sorts of styles and heights. Thanks to you ladies on here, I've been following alot of the reference threads so knew roughly which ones of the classics I wanted to try. These are to wear with my Mess Dress (regulations don't say what colour sole your shoes should have )
> 
> Patent Ron Ron 85. Sooooo comfortable and I have no doubt whatsoever that these are going to cause me no problems at all when worn at this year's Summer Ball, I'll be on my feet (mostly dancing) from 7pm until breakfast at 530am.
> 
> Thanks again for such a wonderful, comprehensive source of information regarding sizing and specifically the way most of the toe boxes fit.


 
Great first pair!!!
Congrats!!!



KarenBorter said:


> I will post more pics later. I have to really get some food in me and do some yoga. Janene knows I can't get another pair until about October now LOL


 
Love the Mago!!!
Amazing..Congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> You betcha.  He's the very best.  I've introduced some of the girls from Miami that drive all the way up here to use him.  I've yet to give him something that he can't fix.
> 
> He's the one that taught me about caring for my exotics.



Wow, that's awesome.  Hmmm, if I'm in the states for a week and mail a pair to him, do you think you could get it done and shipped?


----------



## shoesanddogs

A little something I picked up from the deals and steals thread...but I have no idea what style it is (which is starting to make me a bit paranoid!!)...so I thought I'd post some pics here as well to see if any of you recognize it (no luck in the ID thread yet...).  

They are super comfy and lovely (they fulfill all of my newest rules for myself...closed toe, bright color, exotic skin)...now just to ID them!  Thanks!


----------



## Jerrica

Wow look at everything I missed. Congratulations on all the recent new purchases  its very exciting to see some of the newer styles IRL but I really luv seeing some of the older styles and classics! 

Karenborter- don't you just luv your Rb biancas!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it


 
OMG  
Jade Bibis? These are TDF!!!!
Love them on you...stunning!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

shoesanddogs said:


> A little something I picked up from the deals and steals thread...but I have no idea what style it is (which is starting to make me a bit paranoid!!)...so I thought I'd post some pics here as well to see if any of you recognize it (no luck in the ID thread yet...).
> 
> They are super comfy and lovely (they fulfill all of my newest rules for myself...closed toe, bright color, exotic skin)...now just to ID them! Thanks!


 
I can't see the pics, sorry.


----------



## cts900

*CRISPEDROSA*: You (and the shoes ) are so lovely.  

*shoesanddogs*: I cannot see the pics either :wondering.  

*dirty*: Ah, so very pretty.  

*MadameElle*: Love them on you in Jade! Love! 

*poptarts*: Both are perfection.  

*bling*: Lol .  People always ask "Will you have any more?" and my answer is "Absolutely not.  We use _redundant_ forms of borth control."


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks *ChrisyAM15* and *cts900*


----------



## shoesanddogs

Sorry...not sure why the pics aren't showing up.  Let me try again.  
















They have been tenatively ID'ed as Merry-Go-Rounds in the ID thread...has anyone ever seen them in croc?  I do  them.


----------



## cts900

^^Ooooohhhhh, so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

shoesanddogs said:


> Sorry...not sure why the pics aren't showing up. Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been tenatively ID'ed as Merry-Go-Rounds in the ID thread...has anyone ever seen them in croc? I do  them.


 
These are gorgeous!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## candyapples88

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it



Those are so lovely!


----------



## nunumgl

Sooo went to a Neiman Shoe Show yesterday and basically tried on every pair of new CLs on display  I fluctuate between 36-37 and the display sizes happened to be 36.5 or 37  (only one shoe in each style though, since they send the other pair to anoter store) Ended up ordering the Panier 120 in the taupe. My SA is still looking for a Pigalle Spike Flat in my size  .... Oh and I am picking up the Lady Clou Spike in the black in a size 36 this coming Tuesday!!!! I can't wait!!! I just hope it fits .... fingers crossed everyone .... will post pics as soon as they come


----------



## Jerrica

How beautiful those jade bibis are!  Red croc


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I did not think I was going to like the jade color but after seeing posts here, I knew I needed to see them IRL.  I called Robertson boutique and spoke to my SA - she reserved my size for me (I was lucky that the only pair in my size was not presold).
> 
> Altadama Watersnake Jade 140mm - TTS for me



I saw these yesterday ... gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

crisp, gorgeous jades!

shoes.... lovely  crocs!


----------



## missgiannina

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it



 i LOVE these!


----------



## missgiannina

shoesanddogs said:


> Sorry...not sure why the pics aren't showing up.  Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been tenatively ID'ed as Merry-Go-Rounds in the ID thread...has anyone ever seen them in croc?  I do  them.



Gorgeous pair!


----------



## ntntgo

Dessye said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Hmmm, if I'm in the states for a week and mail a pair to him, do you think you could get it done and shipped?


 
Yeah or if it takes longer (don't know what you want done) then I'll pick them up and ship them to you.  They're quick though.  If he can, he does stuff while I go get my nails done next door.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Hehe --- soon there will be twentyplus-tuplets on tPF



haha yeah for sure! But it's nice to be in such lovely company!


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> *MadameElle*-well, obviously, I love that you got the PP and the Jade are amazing on you.
> *Riffraff*-Thank you for putting yourself in harm's way to protect our freedom.  How fun to spend the day at the boutique, they should have given you the entire store for free. Excellent choice of shoe, though. Very pretty.
> *Karen B*-thanks for the sneak peek. Awesome.
> *Poptarts*-Simple, yet elegant.  As it should be.



*ntntgo *I am going to dinner with a friend tonight and maybe I can convince him to take some modeling shots of the shoes ... I am hoping so!


----------



## KarenBorter

dirtyaddiction said:


> Woohoo! Got something sparkly in the mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spartenvol Strass 100 sandals! Love em



What a gorgeous sandal!  them!


----------



## KarenBorter

inspiredgem said:


> *riffraff* - I love the Ron Ron's!  I'd love to see some modeling shots!
> 
> *Karen* - I'm drooling over the Bianca's in your avatar but the Mago's are stunning!
> 
> *poptarts* - Both pairs are beautiful!
> 
> *MadameElle* - Fabulous!  The color is gorgeous and I love how you matched your nail polish!
> 
> *Dirty* - The Spartenvol sandals look beautiful on you!



thank you *inspiredgem *I do love the Bianca's and, as my first, they will hold a special place in my heart always but the Mago's are ... stunning yes, that's a great word for that shoe!


----------



## KarenBorter

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love the Mago!!!
> Amazing..Congrats!!!



*ChrisyAM15 *thank you so much I hope to get more varied pics of them today at some point.


----------



## KarenBorter

Jerrica said:


> Wow look at everything I missed. Congratulations on all the recent new purchases  its very exciting to see some of the newer styles IRL but I really luv seeing some of the older styles and classics!
> 
> Karenborter- don't you just luv your Rb biancas!



*Jerrica *honestly when she first brought them down and said "I have a pair of Royal Blue exotics in the Bianca style for you to try on" I thought to myself ... Royal Blue? No way will I ever buy a RB shoe ... well you know the rest and I adore them!


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> *ntntgo *I am going to dinner with a friend tonight and maybe I can convince him to take some modeling shots of the shoes ... I am hoping so!


 
Can't wait to see.  You have to learn to take good pics yourself.  I can never ask my husband to take pics of my shoes because that would require showing him all the shoes.

Use the timer on your camera.  That's what I do.  No way I'm asking DH to take them.  LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it



*CRISPEDROSA * those Bibi's I have this style on my wish list. They look stunning on you and well you are just a stunning woman! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

shoesanddogs said:


> Sorry...not sure why the pics aren't showing up.  Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been tenatively ID'ed as Merry-Go-Rounds in the ID thread...has anyone ever seen them in croc?  I do  them.



Super pretty and so elegant! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Can't wait to see.  You have to learn to take good pics yourself.  I can never ask my husband to take pics of my shoes because that would require showing him all the shoes.
> 
> Use the timer on your camera.  That's what I do.  No way I'm asking DH to take them.  LOL



OH! Hey, I have a mini tripod that I bought for my trip to Greece last year! I could use that! Excellent. Will get to that! heh.


----------



## ntntgo

*CRISPEDROSA*-OMG, I so love the Bibis in Jade suede.
*ShoesandDogs*-those are amazing (no errant dog fur in the pics???)


----------



## Elise499

*CRISPEDROSA* Your Bibi are gorgeous, they are one of my favorite style and the jade color is perfect ! Congrats


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you *missgiannina*, *Bellashoes*, *KarenBorter*, *ntango*.
You all are so sweet...


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

fabulous choices ladies. I'm jade with envy


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it


 
I love your modeling pics *CRISPEDROSA*!!!
Beautiful Bibis!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it


....that's all i have to say...amazing!


----------



## MadameElle

Nat, batty lagirl, inspiredgem, chrissyam, cts, karenB


----------



## dirtyaddiction

*battybugs, l.a_girl19,  cts900,  chrisyam15,  inspiredgem, karenborter!*


----------



## shoesanddogs

*cts900*, *ChrisyAM15*, *Jerrica*, *Bella*, *missgiannina*, *KarenBorter*:  
Thanks so much!!  I'm super excited because I think I'll be able to wear them a lot!  



ntntgo said:


> *CRISPEDROSA*-OMG, I so love the Bibis in Jade suede.
> *ShoesandDogs*-those are amazing (no errant dog fur in the pics???)



Nat, LOL...the first two pictures are actually from the ebay auction, because I knew that a:  I wouldn't be able to take that nice of pictures (I am photographically challenged) and b:  there would be doggie hair all over them.  Gotta love 'em.  Especially when you have two double coated dogs blowing their coat at the same time.


----------



## MadameElle

Crispedrosa - you jade bibis are beautiful.  I like beach background in your 3rd pic.
Shoes&Dogs- your croc pair is  just gorgeous.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love them in jade, *CrispedRosa*.
Such a pretty red croc, *Shoes*.


----------



## clothingguru

*poptarts:* Congrats on 2 great pairs! 

*karen: *I DIE!!!!  They look EXQUISITE ON  YOU! 

*riff:* Congrats, they are pretty! 

*shoesanddogs*: That colors is amazing! 

*crisp:*LOVE the jade :Tender:

*dirtyaddict*:Sparkly! Love them! 

*madameelle:* LOVE the AD's on you!


----------



## CelticLuv

I am so far behind again (man, this thread moves FAST!) but my heart stopped over nntgo's RB Watersnake AD's (omg, I HAVE to get them...wonder if they'll ever make it to sale time if there's even any left) and MadameElle's Jade Watersnake AD's (GORGEOUS!!).

The Watersnake AD's in jade and RB take my breath away, they truly are attention getters and so beautiful!


----------



## 9distelle

chacci1 said:


> Finally...(For Now)....Lady Peep.....
> View attachment 1362593


 how LP look on you!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

I have to bring the Mago back today .. there is a TINY imperfection on the suede in the heel of the left shoe. They have another pair in my size that they put on hold for me. It looks like a glue spot.


----------



## Akalyah

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I took some pics of my jade bibis, hope you like it


 

I effn DIED*


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Yeah or if it takes longer (don't know what you want done) then I'll pick them up and ship them to you. They're quick though. If he can, he does stuff while I go get my nails done next door.


 
 Wow, that is what I call service   I might take you up on that offer sometime....


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> I have to bring the Mago back today .. there is a TINY imperfection on the suede in the heel of the left shoe. They have another pair in my size that they put on hold for me. It looks like a glue spot.


 
Glad they have another pair waiting for you


----------



## Dessye

*S&D*:

Croc!!!   So, you're the lucky lady that got them.  I haven't bought anything from that seller yet (I've tried, trust me ) but she always has some amazing stuff!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> crisp, gorgeous jades!
> 
> shoes.... lovely crocs!


 
*Bella*, your AMQ clutch!   Did you get it recently or a while back --- I've been looking for one just like it 

*CRISP*: Gorgeous jade Bibis 
*KarenB*:  
*Dirtyaddiction*: Congrats, they are lovely


----------



## belledejour

I can see why you bought both.  Impossible to decide, they are both stunning!  Congratulations!



Dr. Louboutin said:


> One of my favorite shoes...I have the lavender as well...will post shortly.


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> Glad they have another pair waiting for you



Picked up the shoe today  It's awesome  and while I was there I asked her about the Maggie - Black Kid/Leopard Pony Hair and she said they were getting it in August ... I told her that was close enough to my September date to put it on hold for me and she did!


----------



## MadameElle

I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection.  I decided to get them in the Bianca style.  This was 1/2 down from my TTS.  I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end.  The color is really stunning IRL.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection.  I decided to get them in the Bianca style.  This was 1/2 down from my TTS.  I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end.  The color is really stunning IRL.



Mmmmmmm RB WS Bianca 

(saw Janene today ... had to take one of my Mago back in due to a glue spot I couldn't NOT see)


----------



## Akalyah

MadameElle


----------



## MadameElle

Now for my very latest purchase.  The Maggie style did not like my feet so I was not even thinking about this getting this pair thinking it would be just like the Maggie.  But then Hipployta and Jenay posted their pair and I was .  When I saw Jennifer Hudson wearing them during her appearance in Jay Leno this past Friday, I had to see them IRL.  I ended up getting them 1/2 down from TTS.  Jenay is right, these are comfortable.  Just like Hipployta, I feel more secure in these than in the MBB.  I just  how they make my legs slimmer and longer.  The toe cleavage is not even bothering me.

Mago 160mm


----------



## CMM

Amazing new additions ladies. I am loving all of the RB watersnake that we have been seeing lately!


----------



## Loubilover1822

My new Loubi bag


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*KarenBorter: Love the Magos on you! Congrats!
poptarts: Congrats on your shoes! I'm glad Barneys had what you wanted! 
dirtyaddiction: I've always liked the Spartenvol! They look so glamorous and classy! congrats!
Shoesanddogs: the red is beautiful! congrats!
CRISPEDROSA: wow! those jade bibis are stunning and they match your jeans perfectly! lol 
MadameElle: I love you new shoes! Your Magos look great on you! Also congrats on your Biancas and ADs!
Loubilover1822: pretty bag! it looks very useful! enjoy!*

and to everyone else before page 350 CONGRATS on your new purchases! lol Sorry, a little lazy now...


----------



## KarenBorter

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *KarenBorter: Love the Magos on you! Congrats!
> poptarts: Congrats on your shoes! I'm glad Barneys had what you wanted!
> dirtyaddiction: I've always liked the Spartenvol! They look so glamorous and classy! congrats!
> Shoesanddogs: the red is beautiful! congrats!
> CRISPEDROSA: wow! those jade bibis are stunning and they match your jeans perfectly! lol
> MadameElle: I love you new shoes! Your Magos look great on you! Also congrats on your Biancas and ADs!
> Loubilover1822: pretty bag! it looks very useful! enjoy!*
> 
> and to everyone else before page 350 CONGRATS on your new purchases! lol Sorry, a little lazy now...



*CEC.LV4eva *you and I are going to be twins on the Maggies  

I am hoping to get some modeling pictures up of the Bianca and Mago later today / tonight


----------



## clothingguru

*ME:* LOVE the RB watersnake bianca's and the MAGO is TDF! Congrats! 

*loubilover*: LOVE the bag!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Thanks *MadameElle*, *Batty*, *clothingguru*, *CEC.LV4eva*!! 

*Dessye*--I can't believe the deal I got on them.  Makes me  when I think about it!



Dessye said:


> *S&D*:
> 
> Croc!!!   So, you're the lucky lady that got them.  I haven't bought anything from that seller yet (I've tried, trust me ) but she always has some amazing stuff!



I wore them to work today and...super comfortable!!  Big winners all around.  Thanks again ladies!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Madamelle! Whoa!!! LOVE THEM


----------



## karwood

*Nat,* you are seriously on a roll!!! Love all your new additions and as always they look beautiful on you!
*MadameElle,* absolutely gorgeous! Loving  the PP, RB and jade color! Also, congrats on the black Mago, they look fab on you. Are you getting the blue ones?
*riffraff*, very lovely
*karen,* Yaaay shoe cousin and soon-to-be twins! Love the black Mago on you!
*poptarts,* Classic and beautiful! Congrats!
*dirty,* the Spartenvol looks lovely on you!
*shoesanddogs,* very pretty!
*CRISPE* LOVE!

I also got a pair of Mago, except mine are the RB/beige colorway. I am still waiting to receive my black/beige Mago, hopefully sometime this week they will be here with me.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> *Nat,* you are seriously on a roll!!! Love all your new additions and as always they look beautiful on you!
> *MadameElle,* absolutely gorgeous! Loving  the PP, RB and jade color! Also, congrats on the black Mago, they look fab on you. Are you getting the blue ones?
> *riffraff*, very lovely
> *karen,* Yaaay shoe cousin and soon-to-be twins! Love the black Mago on you!
> *poptarts,* Classic and beautiful! Congrats!
> *dirty,* the Spartenvol looks lovely on you!
> *shoesanddogs,* very pretty!
> *CRISPE* LOVE!
> 
> I also got a pair of Mago, except mine are the RB/beige colorway. I am still waiting to receive my black/beige Mago, hopefully sometime this week they will be here with me.



Those look GORGEOUS on you! Congrats and YES! Shoe Twins and Cousins all in one shot! I am going to take modeling pics tonight if it kills me LOL


----------



## clothingguru

*Kar:* They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!  love love them! CONGRATS!


----------



## shoesanddogs

*karwood*:  I die. Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *M.Elle* --- your beginner collection??? ---- :lolots:  Right.  The RB WS Bianca look gorgeous on you! 

Congrats, *Loubilover* --- awesome bag!

*Kar* ---- wow!  And the black/beige coming too?


----------



## ntntgo

*MadameElle*-You have outdone yourself.  Stunning
*Kar*-taps fingers on table...remember that talk we (you had with me) had at the beginning of spring/summer????  You've been talking about the Mago since, well, since they hit the runway.  And they look better on you than the models.  Good thing we stuck to all of that.


----------



## demicouture

everyone has bought some crazy amazing loubies!!
madameelle, the blue watersnake bianca is a dream

here are a few i have bought in the last couple months without ever posting them...
and of course the FAMBOISE PATENT BIANCA that i already received (today) from cricket without and with flash


----------



## demicouture

and some more


----------



## shoesanddogs

demicouture said:


> everyone has bought some crazy amazing loubies!!
> madameelle, the blue watersnake bianca is a dream
> 
> here are a few i have bought in the last couple months without ever posting them...
> and of course the FAMBOISE PATENT BIANCA that i already received (today) from cricket without and with flash



Framboise patent biancas......I have an email into cricket myself about this babies.  Congrats, they're beauties.  Modeling pics, please!!


----------



## jeshika

E!!! I LOVE the biancas and those Magos!!!!  so happy you got them! i can't wait to get mine!!!!! 

*Karwood*... OMG. those Magos are absolutely TO DIE FOR!!!!!  
They look beautiful on you! Congrats!

*demi*, love the piggy flats! how i LOVVE spikes!


----------



## cts900

*demicouture*: Wow! Gorgeous! 

*kar*: How do make everything look _more_ special?  You rock a CL like no one else can! 

*Madame*: AH-mazing new additions!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Demi: *AMAZING buys! Love them all congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

demicouture said:


> everyone has bought some crazy amazing loubies!!
> madameelle, the blue watersnake bianca is a dream
> 
> here are a few i have bought in the last couple months without ever posting them...
> and of course the FAMBOISE PATENT BIANCA that i already received (today) from cricket without and with flash



Beautiful additions *demicouture* LOVE LOVE LOVE the Bianca!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood*, your Magos are ammmmmmazzing!

*demi,* love the frambroise Biancas!


----------



## BellaShoes

A little spring fling in the air...

My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!


----------



## aoqtpi

MadameElle said:


> I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection.  I decided to get them in the Bianca style.  This was 1/2 down from my TTS.  I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end.  The color is really stunning IRL.



These are a fantastic colour!



MadameElle said:


> Now for my very latest purchase.  The Maggie  style did not like my feet so I was not even thinking about this getting  this pair thinking it would be just like the Maggie.  But then  Hipployta and Jenay posted their pair and I was .   When I saw Jennifer Hudson wearing them during her appearance in Jay  Leno this past Friday, I had to see them IRL.  I ended up getting them  1/2 down from TTS.  Jenay is right, these are comfortable.  Just like  Hipployta, I feel more secure in these than in the MBB.  I just  how they make my legs slimmer and longer.  The toe cleavage is not even bothering me.
> 
> Mago 160mm



These are amazing on you!



Loubilover1822 said:


> My new Loubi bag



Very nice!



karwood said:


> *Nat,* you are seriously on a roll!!! Love all your new additions and as always they look beautiful on you!
> *MadameElle,* absolutely gorgeous! Loving  the PP, RB and jade  color! Also, congrats on the black Mago, they look fab on you. Are you  getting the blue ones?
> *riffraff*, very lovely
> *karen,* Yaaay shoe cousin and soon-to-be twins! Love the black Mago on you!
> *poptarts,* Classic and beautiful! Congrats!
> *dirty,* the Spartenvol looks lovely on you!
> *shoesanddogs,* very pretty!
> *CRISPE* LOVE!
> 
> I also got a pair of Mago, except mine are the RB/beige colorway. I am  still waiting to receive my black/beige Mago, hopefully sometime this  week they will be here with me.



Wow, I think this is my favourite Mago colourway! Congrats!



demicouture said:


> everyone has bought some crazy amazing loubies!!
> madameelle, the blue watersnake bianca is a dream
> 
> here are a few i have bought in the last couple months without ever posting them...
> and of course the FAMBOISE PATENT BIANCA that i already received (today) from cricket without and with flash



I'm jelly of your haul! Great purchases!



BellaShoes said:


> A little spring fling in the air...
> 
> My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!



You changed your avi so I didn't notice it was you at first, but once I saw the legs in the second picture... WOWEE! These are fabulous! Are they comfy?


----------



## aoqtpi

I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February 

*Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

wow bellashoes + aoqtipi! I love your new additions!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February
> 
> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?



OMFG I love these to death!!! I didn't think I would!!


----------



## missgiannina

MadameElle said:


> I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection.  I decided to get them in the Bianca style.  This was 1/2 down from my TTS.  I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end.  The color is really stunning IRL.



OMG the color TDF!


----------



## missgiannina

MadameElle said:


> Now for my very latest purchase.  The Maggie style did not like my feet so I was not even thinking about this getting this pair thinking it would be just like the Maggie.  But then Hipployta and Jenay posted their pair and I was .  When I saw Jennifer Hudson wearing them during her appearance in Jay Leno this past Friday, I had to see them IRL.  I ended up getting them 1/2 down from TTS.  Jenay is right, these are comfortable.  Just like Hipployta, I feel more secure in these than in the MBB.  I just  how they make my legs slimmer and longer.  The toe cleavage is not even bothering me.
> 
> Mago 160mm


Magos!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Loubilover1822 said:


> My new Loubi bag



nice!


----------



## missgiannina

karwood said:


> *Nat,* you are seriously on a roll!!! Love all your new additions and as always they look beautiful on you!
> *MadameElle,* absolutely gorgeous! Loving  the PP, RB and jade color! Also, congrats on the black Mago, they look fab on you. Are you getting the blue ones?
> *riffraff*, very lovely
> *karen,* Yaaay shoe cousin and soon-to-be twins! Love the black Mago on you!
> *poptarts,* Classic and beautiful! Congrats!
> *dirty,* the Spartenvol looks lovely on you!
> *shoesanddogs,* very pretty!
> *CRISPE* LOVE!
> 
> I also got a pair of Mago, except mine are the RB/beige colorway. I am still waiting to receive my black/beige Mago, hopefully sometime this week they will be here with me.



I think my magos will have to be this color they are gorgeous!!


----------



## missgiannina

demicouture said:


> and some more



What a haul!!!


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> A little spring fling in the air...
> 
> My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!



love these!


----------



## missgiannina

aoqtpi said:


> I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February
> 
> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?


----------



## KarenBorter

Finally got off some "modeling shots"


----------



## Emily HC

KarenBorter said:


> I have the RB WS Bianca's and I honestly I think that the website shots are photoshopped to make them pop more. Still a lovely color!




I don't know how to explain, but the color just seemed off on my pair... are you guys's RB watersnake like this?  like some spots are missing? or am I being fussy here??!! But everyone else's pair seemed so... perfect!


----------



## KarenBorter

Emily HC said:


> I don't know how to explain, but the color just seemed off on my pair... are you guys's RB watersnake looks like this?  like some spots are missing? or am I being fussy here??!!



Hmmmm I am no expert on Exotics ... Maybe Nat can chime in here. I know that each shoe is made individually and skins can vary but ... not sure that's right.

That said; there are SOME variations in color on mine as well ... My camera isn't good enough to take really super close shots like that.


----------



## skislope15

Love these!congrats




aoqtpi said:


> I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February
> 
> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?


----------



## Faraasha

karwood said:


> I also got a pair of Mago, except mine are the RB/beige colorway. I am still waiting to receive my black/beige Mago, hopefully sometime this week they will be here with me.



Gorgeous!!... CLs look amazing on you!!... 




aoqtpi said:


> I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February
> 
> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?



You look cute!!... And I love the shoes on you!! ... Congrats!



BellaShoes said:


> A little spring fling in the air...
> 
> My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!



Very lovely bella... They suit you really well!! 



MadameElle said:


> I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection.  I decided to get them in the Bianca style.  This was 1/2 down from my TTS.  I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end.  The color is really stunning IRL.



So utterly gorgeous!!... I'm jealous!!..  Congrats!!



KarenBorter said:


> Finally got off some "modeling shots"



Congrats!!.... They are lovely!!...


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> A little spring fling in the air...
> 
> My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!



OMG so pretty! Kinda making me want a pair now! LOL (see signature!)


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February
> 
> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?



I am really starting to dig the wedges! Rut Roh! Beautiful shoes!


----------



## KarenBorter

Faraasha said:


> Congrats!!.... They are lovely!!...



 *Faraasha*


----------



## Emily HC

KarenBorter said:


> Hmmmm I am no expert on Exotics ... Maybe Nat can chime in here. I know that each shoe is made individually and skins can vary but ... not sure that's right.
> 
> That said; there are SOME variations in color on mine as well ... My camera isn't good enough to take really super close shots like that.



But it's like they ran out of pigment and simply just add some water to the shoes!!! I love the saturated RB but not like this....  I thought about returing them but size 34 is just so hard to find....!!!!!!!!! urgh!


----------



## KarenBorter

Emily HC said:


> But it's like they ran out of pigment and simply just add some water to the shoes!!! I love the saturated RB but not like this....  I thought about returing them but size 34 is just so hard to find....!!!!!!!!! urgh!



They are a very expensive shoe to keep and if you don't love the way they look you should return them IMO. I know I would. I mean, I went back to the store because of a tiny glue spot on the Mago today ...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions ladies!!!

*bella, *I'm so happy you love them!


----------



## candyapples88

Emily HC said:


> But it's like they ran out of pigment and simply just add some water to the shoes!!! I love the saturated RB but not like this....  I thought about returing them but size 34 is just so hard to find....!!!!!!!!! urgh!



I wouldn't fret about it, but if it bothers you then you should return them. Mine aren't perfectly colored all the way thru either, but it's not so bad or noticeable that I feel the need to return them.


----------



## MadameElle

Akalyah said:


> MadameElle





CEC.LV4eva said:


> MadameElle: I love you new shoes! Your Magos look great on you! Also congrats on your Biancas and ADs!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Madamelle! Whoa!!! LOVE THEM





ntntgo said:


> MadameElle-You have outdone yourself. Stunning



Thanks *Akalyah, CEC, Nerdy, Nat*



clothingguru said:


> ME: LOVE the RB watersnake bianca's and the MAGO is TDF! Congrats!



Thanks *CG*.  I went to Robertson this afternoon and the SA confirmed that their order for the grenadine WS AD has been cancelled because they ran out of material.  She said Horatio is still getting their order - lucky are those who waitlisted at Horatio.  Anyways, I need a replacement shoe.  I'm thinking cranberry/frambroise (WTV the color name is) patent lady peep or HP or VP.



karwood said:


> MadameElle, absolutely gorgeous! Loving the PP, RB and jade color! Also, congrats on the black Mago, they look fab on you. Are you getting the blue ones?
> 
> I also got a pair of Mago, except mine are the RB/beige colorway. I am still waiting to receive my black/beige Mago, hopefully sometime this week they will be here with me.



Thanks *Karwood*.  Congrats on the RB/beige Mago they look awesome on you.  I was not thinking of getting the RB ones but after seeing them on you, I just might since it is highly unlikely that I will get the grenadine WS AD.



Dessye said:


> Congrats, M.Elle --- your beginner collection??? ---- Right. The RB WS Bianca look gorgeous on you!



Thanks *Dessye*.  I guess it has been 7 months since the addiction started and no end in sight.


----------



## MadameElle

demicouture said:


> everyone has bought some crazy amazing loubies!!
> madameelle, the blue watersnake bianca is a dream
> 
> here are a few i have bought in the last couple months without ever posting them...
> and of course the FAMBOISE PATENT BIANCA that i already received (today) from cricket without and with flash



Thank you demi.  The RB WS bianca is really beautiful IRL,  but I am eyeing you framboise bianca - they are gorgeous.  I might need to contact cricket or order from NM.


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> E!!! I LOVE the biancas and those Magos!!!!  so happy you got them! i can't wait to get mine!!!!!



Hi jesh...thank you for helping figure out the sizing for the Mago.  I hope you get yours soon, very soon.


----------



## MadameElle

cts900 said:


> Madame: AH-mazing new additions!!!!!





aoqtpi said:


> These are a fantastic colour!  These are amazing on you!





missgiannina said:


> Magos!!!





Faraasha said:


> So utterly gorgeous!!... I'm jealous!!.. Congrats!!



Thanks cts, aoqtpi, missgiannina.  Whew, I hope I did not miss anyone.  Thank you ALL for the wonderful comments.


----------



## MadameElle

BellaShoes said:


> A little spring fling in the air...My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!



Congrats Bella.  Another set of amazing mod pics.   BTW, I see an AMQ clutch in your avi.


----------



## MadameElle

aoqtpi said:


> I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February
> 
> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?



These are beautiful.  No its not bad that you don't recognize him.  I am bad at remembering names or recognizing people I don't see often.


----------



## MadameElle

Emily HC said:


> I don't know how to explain, but the color just seemed off on my pair... are you guys's RB watersnake like this?  like some spots are missing? or am I being fussy here??!! But everyone else's pair seemed so... perfect!



OMG, I thought those _looked like_ the ardoise grey python nabuck AD.  My RB WS bianca is more blue than that.  Can you exchange for another pair?  EDIT:  sorry your size is difficult to find.  But maybe Nat can help - her cobbler can do some magic with shoes.

with flash






without flash


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> OMG, I thought those _looked like_ the ardoise grey python nabuck AD.  My RB WS bianca is more blue than that.  Can you exchange for another pair?
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



This is exactly how mine look as well. I thought hers were just lighter due to camera issues


----------



## bling*lover

WOW This thread has moved so fast today. I can't comment on each individual pair but they are all gorgeous ladies, congrats!

*Bella:* They are so lovely and of course look fab on you!
*Karwood:* The blue magos are lovely on you congrats!
*Madame:* RB WS Biancas!!! I Die, they are stunning!


----------



## clothingguru

MadameElle said:


> Thanks *CG*.  I went to Robertson this afternoon and the SA confirmed that their order for the grenadine WS AD has been cancelled because they ran out of material.  She said Horatio is still getting their order - lucky are those who waitlisted at Horatio.  Anyways, I need a replacement shoe.  I'm thinking cranberry/frambroise (WTV the color name is) patent lady peep or HP or VP.



Oh really  That sucks! But horatio is still getting the grenadine AD's or jenny? Or both? 
Cranberry and Fram are amazing colors IRL!


----------



## clothingguru

*bella*: The une plume is AMAZING on you! LOVE them ! COngrats hun! 

*aoq:* LOVE the wedge on you! Congrats!!!! 

*emily*: Yes the color is DEFINITELY off on those. Im so sorry that it is  I hope you can get another pair if you arent happy with these. 

*karen:* THey are AMAZING on you!  the mago!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful, *MadameElle*!
Congrats, *Loubi*! Welcome to the addiction!
I love the Mago in RB,* Karwood*.
*Demi*: You have some very pretty additions. 
Love the Un Plumes, *Bella*.
*aoqtpi*: They look perfect!


----------



## 9distelle

BellaShoes said:


> A little spring fling in the air...
> 
> My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!


Great!!!Are they comfy?


----------



## CelticLuv

shoesanddogs said:


> Framboise patent biancas......I have an email into cricket myself about this babies.  Congrats, they're beauties.  Modeling pics, please!!



what's cricket?  is it a store or department store somewhere? sorry for my ignorance


----------



## CelticLuv

MadameElle said:


> I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection.  I decided to get them in the Bianca style.  This was 1/2 down from my TTS.  I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end.  The color is really stunning IRL.



*OMG!!!  They are GORGEOUS Elle! I HAVE to get some RB watersnake in my life!*


----------



## CelticLuv

*MadameElle*, the Mago's look HOT on you!

*Loubilover1822*, such a unique bag!

*Karwood*, the RB/beige colorway in Mago is stunning and so different!

*demicouture*, great haul of shoes!

*Bella*, I LOVE the Une Plume's! I am dying for a pair myself, I'm just hoping I can find them on sale or discounted somewhere. How comfy are they and did you get them TTS? 

*aoqtpi*, the Almeria's are awesome, I love that color. Aren't they just the comfiest wedges?? I have them in brown and wear them all the time in the summer. 
You made me laugh about the UPS man recognizing you...you're probably so focused on the box he has in his hands and excited to get them in your possession that you never look up to see what the UPS man actually looks like


----------



## SassySarah

Wow so many amazing new additions, I can't even keep up ladies!  I'm in NYC for a few days so hoping to have something to share soon


----------



## KarenBorter

Thank you *clothinguru* I do love them. I have to take them in to the cobbler to get treated and red soled!


----------



## Clooky001

How do you upload pics from iPhone 4, I've purchased quite a few over the last couple of months and want to share??
Also got AD in jade watersnake in post today and really thinking about returning them as their a little large and not 100% sure if i like them as much as the daff RB watersnake?? 
X


----------



## Alice1979

Clooky001 said:


> How do you upload pics from iPhone 4, I've purchased quite a few over the last couple of months and want to share??
> Also got AD in jade watersnake in post today and really thinking about returning them as their a little large and not 100% sure if i like them as much as the daff RB watersnake??
> X


 
Do you have a photobucket account? From my iphone, I usually email the pic to my photobucket account and then log into photobucket, copy the img link associate with the pic and paste on here.

I'm sorry about the jade ws ADs. If you're not 100% sure you like them due to the fit, I would perhaps return or exchange for the next size down if there is any.


----------



## phiphi

holy crap! i'm SO behind! 
*crisped* - the jade suede is bliss!
*shoes* - congrats! the red crocs are amazing!
*madame* - RB and mago = 
*loubilover* - cute bag!
*kar* - seriously woman, you need a warning label on your pictures. you look amazing. and the RB mago colourway is stunning!
*demi* - great haul!! 
*aoqtpi* - the almerias are going to be perfect once we get some warmer weather here!! (can spring start now... LOL)


----------



## phiphi

my new batik ron rons!


----------



## SophieLov

Those Ron Rons  congrats


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

batik ron rons!


----------



## KarenBorter

phiphi said:


> my new batik ron rons!



*phiphi  *those are lovely. The more I see this color way the more I like it. I do like the ron ron style too!


----------



## Clooky001

Right here we go...
Thx Alice: your gonna wish you never told me now, I'll be boring you all with tons of pics!! Lol

Here's my purchases since January... Let me know know what you think of the AD's and jennys, I'm not 100% with them, hopefully should be getting the pp jennys from Paris just waiting on my SA to confirm!! Fingers crossed their still there. X
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=294356ca.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/294356ca.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=04353d55.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/04353d55.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=eba8c641.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/eba8c641.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=a65a9b0f.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/a65a9b0f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=a2909952.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/a2909952.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=7ac7d26f.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/7ac7d26f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=68f624ee.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/68f624ee.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=3b26598c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/3b26598c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=51734f67.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/51734f67.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=1b58c39b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/1b58c39b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/?action=view&current=c6fe8694.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/Clooky001/c6fe8694.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## Clooky001

Oh god sorry!!! I give up


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Oh god sorry!!! I give up



*Clooky001 *take the DIRECT LINK from photo bucket and click the Insert image icon above and PASTE the direct link into that box that will work


----------



## Clooky001

Last try...


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...



Well I am SUPER HAPPY that your last try worked! TDF Daff's


----------



## Clooky001

Pls excuse the state of my feet just been out running with my doggies! Lol


----------



## juicyjeans

phiphi said:


> my new batik ron rons!


 
These are beautiful!!!  Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

Finally...My Cramberry Miss Boxe's


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> Finally...My Cramberry Miss Boxe's



wow those are BRILLIANT! congratulations!


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> wow those are BRILLIANT! congratulations!


 
Thank you!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *dirtyaddiction*, *Jenay*, *missgiannina*, *skislope*, *Faraasha*, *Karen*, *MadameElle*, *clothingguru* and *Batty*!

*Karen*, great mod shots! Those are fabulous on you!

*Celtic*, thank you! I'm thinking I should get the leather version as well! The toe straps feel like they're going to end up giving me blisters. I love how they look though! 

*Phi*, I plan on wearing them to work tomorrow, even though there's still snow on the ground  Love those Ron Rons!

*Clooky*, love the leopard and spikes!

*Juicy*, those Miss Bozes are fabulous!


----------



## CelticLuv

Juicy, those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## CelticLuv

phiphi said:


> my new batik ron rons!



*phiphi, OMG!!!! I LOVE them!!* I didn't know the Batik was available in Ron Ron's. WHERE did you get them at???!!!!

*Clooky001*, congrats on all your shoes. My favorite on you is definitely the python lady daf's. gorgeous! and the WS AD's too


----------



## Dessye

phiphi said:


> my new batik ron rons!


 
OMG - *Phi*!!!!!   They are fantabulous and will look gorgeous on you!!!! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

*aoqtpi* Thank you so much!


----------



## soleilbrun

bella-those are lovely
aoqpti- they look great on you
demi-congrats on your shoes
karwood-love the shoe, love, love love the colors
clooky-who's been a busy bee?  Congrats
phiphi-impressive!
Karen- just lovely
juicy-love the shape and color
madameelle-congrats


----------



## MadameElle

I love your cramberry miss boxe - just gorgeous. May i ask where you got them from?



juicyjeans said:


> Finally...My Cramberry Miss Boxe's


----------



## guccigal07

has anyone bought the blue altadamas in python?


----------



## Clooky001

Thx all, I LOVE... The python ld but dont think I'm feeling the AD's I think I prefer the LP & banana style.
Phiphi: they are super sexy


----------



## Louboufan

Clooky001 said:


> Pls excuse the state of my feet just been out running with my doggies! Lol


----------



## Redsolecollect

All so pretty!


----------



## juicyjeans

MadameElle said:


> I love your cramberry miss boxe - just gorgeous. May i ask where you got them from?


 
Good old eBay! I have been looking for these for a year and finally found a them brand new in the box! Lucky find for sure!


----------



## juicyjeans

soleilbrun said:


> bella-those are lovely
> aoqpti- they look great on you
> demi-congrats on your shoes
> karwood-love the shoe, love, love love the colors
> clooky-who's been a busy bee? Congrats
> phiphi-impressive!
> Karen- just lovely
> juicy-love the shape and color
> madameelle-congrats


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...



Great haul! Those Dafs in leopard are probably my fav Daf so far.


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqpti & celtic ~ thank you ladies!


----------



## cts900

*juicyjeans*: Good for you!  One of my HGs! GORGEOUS!

*Clooky*: Every pair is glorious. Thank you for sharing! 
*
phi*: I am sooooooo happy for you.  Amazing buy, my friend! 

*Karen*: They are lovely on you.  

*aoqtpi*: I love these! I actually like the color on you a lot (sorry about the duties, hun).  

*Bella*: I adore these! Patent and cork is a fab combo IMO.  They look great on!


----------



## Clooky001

candyapples88 said:


> Great haul! Those Dafs in leopard are probably my fav Daf so far.



They are cute ay.. I have such an addiction with the dafs, I'm waiting to get the RB WS ones, they was suppose to be in before march but keep getting delayed as with the RB Bianca.. Hope they don't get cancelled. I feel I should be getting the Bianca as I'll be over run with dafs but just love the height, I'm literally 5ft and a half (can't forget the half! Lol) and DH is 6.4ft!!!! Heh heh


----------



## KarenBorter

*cts900* and *aoqpti* thank you


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> my new batik ron rons!


love!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Clooky001 said:


> Pls excuse the state of my feet just been out running with my doggies! Lol



all of your new additions are TDF


----------



## missgiannina

juicyjeans said:


> Finally...My Cramberry Miss Boxe's



lovely!


----------



## Pfnille

Found this pic of me, buying my first pair of Louboutins from a boutique. Oh, the excitement! I could have tried every shoe in there!  I went with a classic black jazz Decollete.


----------



## candyapples88

I received these today. I just love the jade patent color


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much for the VERY lovely compliments, * Nat, Cts900, Jeshika, Karen, CG, shoesanddogs, dessye, demi, Bella, Farassha, MadameElle, dezynr, bling, Sassy, Celtic and Batty*!!

*demi,* beautiful purchases, especially your framboise Bianca.
*Bella, * WOW! love how the Une Plume look like on you!
*aoqtpi,* the Alemeria looks amazing on you!
*Karen,* We are very soon-to-be twins! Your black Mago looks fabulous on you! 
*emily,* I agree with the other ladies. I thought you were showing us a pair of ardoise nabuck python. I would call in for an exchange.
*phi,* love your python batik Ron Ron!
*Clooky,* love all your shoes! Those roccia python LD are insane!
*juicy,* lovely!
*candy,* they look beautiful on you!
*PF,* cute pic! I know how exciting it feels to buy your first pair of CL! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> what's cricket?  is it a store or department store somewhere? sorry for my ignorance



Cricket Liverpool. http://www.cricketliverpool.co.uk/


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...



OMG!!!  Love them all!  We have the same taste in shoes as I am also addicted to the Daffodil!!  I love the Roccia Python lady Daff...where did you find them?  They are completely sold out in my size in the US!!!  I don't believe any of the overseas boutiques ordered except for London and they are also sold out of my size!  I love them!


----------



## clothingguru

*phiphi*: LOVE the batik Ron Rons !!!!! 

*Clooky*: omfreaken gosh what a haul! Love them ALL on u! I love love the jade AD's!!!!!

*Juicy*: congrats! Love the cranberry color! 

*Candy*: love the jade!!!!!!!

*Pfnille*: cute!


----------



## Pfnille

candyapples88 said:


> I received these today. I just love the jade patent color



They are GORGEOUS! And they look great on you!  Fits your skin tone very well.

Thank you, *karwood* and *clothingguru*


----------



## candyapples88

Thank you *Karwood*, *Clothing*, and *Pfnille* (congrats on your pair as well)!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

candyapples88 said:


> I received these today. I just love the jade patent color



Wow, stunning! They look amazing on you!
Are they your size? I can see a small gap on the back. 
Anyway they look really nice!


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> OMG!!!  Love them all!  We have the same taste in shoes as I am also addicted to the Daffodil!!  I love the Roccia Python lady Daff...where did you find them?  They are completely sold out in my size in the US!!!  I don't believe any of the overseas boutiques ordered except for London and they are also sold out of my size!  I love them!



Thx Chacci, Their wicked ay, I got them from Harvey Nics London I managed to get the very last pair in the company  
I can't wait to get my RB WS daffs or the biancas still undecided, most probaly go for whatever one comes in first!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...




OMG!! Great Daff collection!! At first I didnt like this style (for the very high platform), but now... Love Lady Daffs!! 
Can someone tell me the Lady Daf's price in Euro? Thanks! ;=)


----------



## candyapples88

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow, stunning! They look amazing on you!
> Are they your size? I can see a small gap on the back.
> Anyway they look really nice!



They're the same size as my other piggies, but you're right..they do seem a little bigger. But it's weird because although there's a gap...it's not so big where I can stick my finger down there. I don't know if I could size down more...the eboutique is sold out of the shoe. I think I'm stuck with these.


----------



## Clooky001

candyapples88 said:


> I received these today. I just love the jade patent color



OMG Candyapples they are stunning they look lush on you


----------



## shoesanddogs

CelticLuv said:


> *phiphi, OMG!!!! I LOVE them!!* I didn't know the Batik was available in Ron Ron's. WHERE did you get them at???!!!!



I can't speak for where *phiphi* got hers, but I did see the batik ron rons at Madison about a month ago...


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Candy*!!The jade patent is so vibrant! Love them! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

phiphi said:


> my new batik ron rons!


Congrats!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...


 
OMG GORGEOUS! My favs are the Leopard Daffs, and those roccia python(?) Lady Daffs!!  Congrats!


----------



## Clooky001

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG GORGEOUS! My favs are the Leopard Daffs, and those roccia python(?) Lady Daffs!!  Congrats!



Thx la girl


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Clooky wow congrats!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Candy:* Love the jade patent, its gorgeous congrats!
*Clooky:* Wow thats quite a haul, the leopard dafs are my fav congrats on all your amazing new pairs!


----------



## Clooky001

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG!! Great Daff collection!! At first I didnt like this style (for the very high platform), but now... Love Lady Daffs!!
> Can someone tell me the Lady Daf's price in Euro? Thanks! ;=)



Hi crispedrosa, it depends on what LD your after, if it's the kid leather it will be around 720 and the python 1208.  I just used xe currency converter so you might wanna check your local store.


----------



## Clooky001

Thx Nerdy, blinglover


----------



## juicyjeans

Pfnille said:


> Found this pic of me, buying my first pair of Louboutins from a boutique. Oh, the excitement! I could have tried every shoe in there!  I went with a classic black jazz Decollete.


Priceless!


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> *nat,* you are seriously on a roll!!! Love all your new additions and as always they look beautiful on you!
> *madameelle,* absolutely gorgeous! Loving  the pp, rb and jade color! Also, congrats on the black mago, they look fab on you. Are you getting the blue ones?
> *riffraff*, very lovely
> *karen,* yaaay shoe cousin and soon-to-be twins! Love the black mago on you!
> *poptarts,* classic and beautiful! Congrats!
> *dirty,* the spartenvol looks lovely on you!
> *shoesanddogs,* very pretty!
> *crispe* love!
> 
> i also got a pair of mago, except mine are the rb/beige colorway. I am still waiting to receive my black/beige mago, hopefully sometime this week they will be here with me.




gorgeous!!!!!  Love this color combo!!!


----------



## stilly

candyapples88 said:


> I received these today. I just love the jade patent color


 
I love these *candyapples*!!! They look beautiful on you!!!

I've been debating if I should get a pair as well...


----------



## stilly

*Clooky - *I LOVE all your new additions !!! 
Your collection of Dafs is spectacular!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies!!!!! 

*9Distelle* and *Celtic*, they are super easy to wear, light as a feather and TTS! I love them so much I have the Frambroise coming too!

*Elle*, your RB Biancas are heavenly!


----------



## BellaShoes

*juicy,* fabulous MB's!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Phi*, love the Batiks ron ron!!
*Candy*... fantastic jade pigalles!
*Pfnille*... what a cute picture!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> I love these *candyapples*!!! They look beautiful on you!!!
> 
> I've been debating if I should get a pair as well...



The color is gorgeous in person!


Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## shy-da

Pfnille: you look pretty.....is that Mount Street, London?


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...


 
OMG! I DIE --- what a haul!  You look fantastic in the Daffs/LadyDafs!!  Are those Jenny's Gold or Bronze?


----------



## Dessye

Man, I am so confused because of the speed of this thread 

Congrats, *Bella* on your lovely Une Plume - I  Une Plume!  They are lovely on you.  I had to talk myself out of getting them this weekend.  I have so many other pairs that have to be worn this summer!

*Aoqtpi*: I love your Almerias - great color and look smashing on you!   BTW, sorry again about your ridiculous duties!


----------



## MadameElle

bling*lover said:


> WOW This thread has moved so fast today. I can't comment on each individual pair but they are all gorgeous ladies, congrats!
> Madame: RB WS Biancas!!! I Die, they are stunning!



Thanks bling*lover.



BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful, MadameElle!



Thanks Batty.



CelticLuv said:


> OMG!!! They are GORGEOUS Elle! I HAVE to get some RB watersnake in my life!





CelticLuv said:


> MadameElle, the Mago's look HOT on you!



Thanks Celtic.  Yes, you need RB WS in your collection.



phiphi said:


> holy crap! i'm SO behind!  madame - RB and mago =



I love the RB and Mago too, Phi.  Congrats on the batik Ron Ron-they are beautiful.


----------



## MadameElle

clothingguru said:


> Oh really  That sucks! But horatio is still getting the grenadine AD's or jenny? Or both?
> Cranberry and Fram are amazing colors IRL!



I did not ask about the Jenny, only the AD.  I'm sure a lot of people are already on the waitlist and maybe some have signed customer agreement forms so my chance are slim to none.


----------



## MadameElle

Soleil - thank you.

Clooky - I love the leopard daffodile and python lady daffodile on you.  And of course the jade AD is gorgeous (I'm biased).


----------



## dirtyaddiction

man I am soo behind! I loveeeeeee all the new additions!


----------



## MadameElle

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Ladies!!!!!
> 
> *9Distelle* and *Celtic*, they are super easy to wear, light as a feather and TTS! I love them so much I have the Frambroise coming too!
> 
> *Elle*, your RB Biancas are heavenly!



Thanks Bella.  I've forced myself to forget about the beige studded AMQ clutch,  but seeing them in your avi .  I can't wait to see the fram une plume on you...it will be amazing.


----------



## KarenBorter

Thank you to the ladies who commented on the Mago modeling pics. I had a crown put in today and am in a tad bit of pain ... took some vicodin so I can get to sleep will catch up on all the new buys tomorrow. Incidentally, I posted something in the thread about comfort a product that I found today that works really well in the toe box of the 160mm Mago that prevents "toe crunch" ... yummy stuff go check it out or I will post here if you ladies are interested.


----------



## clothingguru

MadameElle said:


> I did not ask about the Jenny, only the AD.  I'm sure a lot of people are already on the waitlist and maybe some have signed customer agreement forms so my chance are slim to none.



...you should still try ! There is ALWAYS a chance that even uf you are in line on the wait list you will still be called because the people before you chose to not get them. Ive chosen to not get a lot of shoes i had wait listed for.


----------



## BattyBugs

Phi: Beautiful Ron Rons. Did you order them from the Dallas Boutique?
Clooky: Congratulations on so many lovely pair.
Juicy: The Cramberry is such a yummy color.
Pfnille: What a cute photo.
Candy: Love the jade.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

wow. HOT! the colour looks sooooooooo much better IRL than on the website!



candyapples88 said:


> I received these today. I just love the jade patent color


----------



## 9distelle

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...


Beautiful pairs!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Clooky001 said:


> Hi crispedrosa, it depends on what LD your after, if it's the kid leather it will be around 720 and the python 1208.  I just used xe currency converter so you might wanna check your local store.



Thanks dear for the info. I'm going to ask to my SA for Lady Daff in beige kid leather!
	
	




		PHP:


----------



## natassha68

Mygosh, all the new additions, SOOOO many gorgeous pairs , Thanks for sharing ladies


----------



## Clooky001

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks dear for the info. I'm going to ask to my SA for Lady Daff in beige kid leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:



Yeah def get them they are so stunning and really comfy. Hope she finds you a pair


----------



## claudis_candy

Pfnille said:


> Found this pic of me, buying my first pair of Louboutins from a boutique. Oh, the excitement! I could have tried every shoe in there!  I went with a classic black jazz Decollete.



Is it in Denmark? love this street! whata priceless moment


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Wow ladies! All the nooshoes are gorgeous but I have special love for *Karwood* and *Juicy's* RB and framboise babies. *swoon*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*MadameElle- *the blue watersnake is soooo amazing! 

*phiphi- *wow Batik Ron Rons?! love them! 

*clooky- *what a hawl! I can't even pick a favorite! congrats! 

*juicy- *congrats on the cranberry Miss Boxe! 

*pfnille- *this is such a cute picture! 

*candy- *gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

I am soooooo into that color!  Beautiful, *candy*!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Clooky001 said:


> Last try...


 
Fabulous additions!! So pretty!! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## candyapples88

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> wow. HOT! the colour looks sooooooooo much better IRL than on the website!



You're sooo right...it really does!!


----------



## Pfnille

claudis_candy said:


> Is it in Denmark? love this street! whata priceless moment



Thanks, BellaShoes, BattyBugs and dezynrbaglaydee  

No, it's actually Mount Street, London. I was there for about a month ago where I bought the shoes. Just haven't posted the pic yet 



shy-da said:


> Pfnille: you look pretty.....is that Mount Street, London?



Yes it is  You know your Louboutin boutiques, huh?


----------



## japskivt

My Blue Biancas, Black Patent and the Salopinas (I scored the latter at the sample sale). I'm waiting for my pink MBB. I will charge my camera and take better pics of all.


----------



## KarenBorter

japskivt said:


> My Blue Biancas, Black Patent and the Salopinas (I scored the latter at the sample sale). I'm waiting for my pink MBB. I will charge my camera and take better pics of all.



yay! shoe twins on the Bianca! Congratulations!


----------



## CelticLuv

japskivt said:


> My Blue Biancas, Black Patent and the Salopinas (I scored the latter at the sample sale). I'm waiting for my pink MBB. I will charge my camera and take better pics of all.



LOVE them all! Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats, Japs!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *Soleil* and *karwood*!

Thanks *cts*! They're a lot less dark than I thought they would be, but I really like the colour! Yeah,  to duties 

*Pfnille* you're adorable!

*Candy*, I  that jade!

Thanks *Dessye*! I feel like they have my address flagged at customs now or something, since everything's getting taxed these days 

Great haul *japs*! Can't wait to see your pictures when you take more!


----------



## claudis_candy

Pfnille said:


> Thanks, BellaShoes, BattyBugs and dezynrbaglaydee
> 
> No, it's actually Mount Street, London. I was there for about a month ago where I bought the shoes. Just haven't posted the pic yet




oh wow! haha Im going here next week


----------



## Pfnille

claudis_candy said:


> oh wow! haha Im going here next week



It's going to be expensive  It's such a beautiful boutique.


----------



## missgiannina

Pfnille said:


> Found this pic of me, buying my first pair of Louboutins from a boutique. Oh, the excitement! I could have tried every shoe in there!  I went with a classic black jazz Decollete.



congrats


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> I received these today. I just love the jade patent color



beautiful color!


----------



## missgiannina

japskivt said:


> My Blue Biancas, Black Patent and the Salopinas (I scored the latter at the sample sale). I'm waiting for my pink MBB. I will charge my camera and take better pics of all.



what a great haul!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats japskivt, they are all gorgeous pairs. Love the WS Biancas the most!


----------



## candyapples88

japskivt said:


> My Blue Biancas, Black Patent and the Salopinas (I scored the latter at the sample sale). I'm waiting for my pink MBB. I will charge my camera and take better pics of all.



Lovely additions!!


----------



## candyapples88

missgiannina said:


> beautiful color!



Thank you!!


----------



## candyapples88

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *Soleil* and *karwood*!
> 
> Thanks *cts*! They're a lot less dark than I thought they would be, but I really like the colour! Yeah,  to duties
> 
> *Pfnille* you're adorable!
> 
> *Candy*, I  that jade!
> 
> Thanks *Dessye*! I feel like they have my address flagged at customs now or something, since everything's getting taxed these days
> 
> Great haul *japs*! Can't wait to see your pictures when you take more!



The pic doesn't do the color justice.


----------



## candyapples88

I just received the black Mago 140 today!!! They fit perfect and I ordered .5 up from US TTS.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I just received the black Mago 140 today!!! They fit perfect and I ordered .5 up from US TTS.



Do you think they will be ok after you wear them a few times? They will definitely stretch quite a bit.


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I just received the black Mago 140 today!!! They fit perfect and I ordered .5 up from US TTS.



YAY! let's see let's see!!!!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Do you think they will be ok after you wear them a few times? They will definitely stretch quite a bit.



Yea...there's no heel gap and if I go any smaller they'll be too tight.


----------



## Jönathan

KarenBorter said:


> YAY! let's see let's see!!!!!!!



I second that emotion! 

Karen, the Magos in your avatar look amazing on you!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Yea...there's no heel gap and if I go any smaller they'll be too tight.



Nice! Congrats, and it just goes to show once again that different feet mean different sizing.


----------



## KarenBorter

Jönathan;18510329 said:
			
		

> I second that emotion!
> 
> Karen, the Magos in your avatar look amazing on you!



Thank you *Jonathan  *and thank you for being a new friend here  

I am actually going to wear them around the house with shorts tonight (it's FINALLY WARM in So Cal) with the lambs wool to see how they feel. Any excuse really and also going to try the Bianca as well.


----------



## its4tina

I am actually going to wear them around the house with shorts tonight (it's FINALLY WARM in So Cal) with the lambs wool to see how they feel. Any excuse really and also going to try the Bianca as well.[/QUOTE]



I love it!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Ok...I wasn't going to post any pics, but since yall asked


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Ok...I wasn't going to post any pics, but since yall asked



Gorgeous on you! 
So happy you got this shoe!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Gorgeous on you!
> So happy you got this shoe!



Me 2!!


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> Ok...I wasn't going to post any pics, but since yall asked


----------



## candyapples88

That's the same way I feel *Miss G*!


----------



## MadameElle

Dezy - thank you

japskivt - congrats on your new purchases

Candy - congrats on your mago.  They are beautiful.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> Dezy - thank you
> 
> japskivt - congrats on your new purchases
> 
> Candy - congrats on your mago.  They are beautiful.



Thanks hun!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

MadameElle said:


> I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection.  I decided to get them in the Bianca style.  This was 1/2 down from my TTS.  I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end.  The color is really stunning IRL.


just lovely


----------



## bling*lover

Those mago's look fab on you *candy*, congrats!


----------



## candyapples88

bling*lover said:


> Those mago's look fab on you *candy*, congrats!



Thank youuuuu!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

The Mago is going to the cobbler tomorrow for sole protection and for spraying. I am going to be sad to see them go for a few days but it's necessary. I want to wear then outside of my living room LOL


----------



## clothingguru

*Jap: *Nice pairs! LOVE the RB WS bianca! Congrats! 

*candy:*  Oh i love the mago! COngrats!

*I GOT MY JENNY'S TODAY AND LOVE THEM*! PICS TOMORROW PROMISE


----------



## Jönathan

*candy,* congrats on the Mago's! They look stunning on you!


----------



## MadameElle

clothingguru said:


> *I GOT MY JENNY'S TODAY AND LOVE THEM*! PICS TOMORROW PROMISE



Congrats CG.


----------



## clothingguru

madameelle said:


> congrats cg.



thank you!


----------



## Jönathan

clothingguru said:


> *Jap: *Nice pairs! LOVE the RB WS bianca! Congrats!
> 
> *candy:*  Oh i love the mago! COngrats!
> 
> *I GOT MY JENNY'S TODAY AND LOVE THEM*! PICS TOMORROW PROMISE




*CG,* Congrats!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats everyone on all your lovely additions!!! all the magos are TDF!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Jönathan;18511931 said:
			
		

> *CG,* Congrats!! I can't wait to see them!



Thanks JOnathan! I cant wait to post and take pics! I took pictures tonight and then for some reason when i tried to upload them to my computer they said they were loaded so i deleted them off my camera and then i went to check and they weren't  So tomorrow it is!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the Magos on you *Candy*!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> *I GOT MY JENNY'S TODAY AND LOVE THEM*! PICS TOMORROW PROMISE



Outstanding  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## candyapples88

Thank you *Clothing*, *Jonathan*, *Aoq*!!!


----------



## jeshika

Lovely! *candy*, they look so great on you!


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> Lovely! *candy*, they look so great on you!



Thanks love!


----------



## clothingguru

Here are my JADE JENNY's


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's



Beeeeee Yooooooo Teeeeeee Fuuullllllll! 

Love this shoe on you! Man I wish this style worked on my foot, it just doesn't. I love it on you!


----------



## KarenBorter

/faint

The CL online boutique has a nude patent alta dama in my size ... and I am cut off until SEPTEMBER gah!


----------



## candyapples88

clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's



That jade is precious! Congrats!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> /faint
> 
> The CL online boutique has a nude patent alta dama in my size ... and I am cut off until SEPTEMBER gah!



I wouldn't trip...that color is a staple to his collection and will always be around as long as the shoe is around.


----------



## MadameElle

*CG* - congrats again.  They are gorgeous on you.  I'm with KarenB, slings don't work for me either.


----------



## jamidee

clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's




SOOO JEALOUS!! I can't wait til I graduate college and I can add some "not practicals" to my collection!!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I wouldn't trip...that color is a staple to his collection and will always be around as long as the shoe is around.



Yeah, it's why I didn't whip out my credit card, that and I really won't buy another shoe until the Maggie ... I am an instant gratification sorta gal though and sometimes that get's me in trouble (hence the 2 pair of shoes to begin my "collection" so quickly)

Thanks for talking me back off the ledge *candyapples88 *


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> I ordered these from Madison on Friday so I was super surprised when they arrived today. I love, love, love them! They're much less brown than I was expecting, but that's okay. Please excuse the outfit; I was heading out the door to the gym and to mail FedEx a $400 cheque for duties on the MBBs I received in February
> 
> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?



the first pair of wedges I've ever LOVVVEDDD!! I've never been a wedge fan in any style of shoe, but ohh emm gee...


----------



## jamidee

phiphi- I have been in love with the Batik Ron Ron's from the moment I first laid eyes on them!! So jealous that you get to rock them! they are lovely!
Clooky- SOO BEAUTIFUL! Each and every one!

Basically, I am jealous of all you ladies CLs... I tend to ban myself from this thread because it's SOOOO depressing!! and I'm green with envy! I can't wait til I get to pick which pair of black CLs I want to wear and not have to wear the only black pair I own (my black vps) 

But soon it will be like Louboutin himself threw up on me with all the exotics, and pretty colored shoes I will own... only 4 years... and counting! Until then I'll live vicariously through all of you AMAZING PEOPLE! ahh!


----------



## ntntgo

Ok, this is crazy.  I step away for one day and you all go nuts.  I had to go back 7 pages to see all the purchases.
Nice haul everybody.
*Phi*-ummm....was I notified????? Or does it only go one way since your my counsel? Nice.
*Candy*-Do I have to go get those now so we continue our twin buying?
Everyone, wear them in the best of health and style...and try to stay upright.


----------



## crystalhowlett

i cant believe how far behind I am, So I just have to start with the last page.
I want to tell *everyone* how awesome their new louboutins are!!!
CG-they look amazing on you.
CandyA-perfect
Aoqtpi- you killing in those!! great profile!!


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Everyone, wear them in the best of health and style...and *try to stay upright*.



I think it was *Girl6 *that said in her collection thread, we only have to make it to the bar and cross our legs or some such ...  I have been walking around the apartment to do just that ... Stay Upright!


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks *Crystal* and *NTN*!!!

*NTN* - I'm more than happy to enable you again


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's


 congrats


----------



## nalexis2121

my very first purchase!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Ok...I wasn't going to post any pics, but since yall asked


 
Yay, I can finally see the pics --- they are stunning on you!  WOW!  After seeing all these pics, I'm starting to warm up to them.


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's


 
 They look gorgeous on you!  Perfect!


----------



## Dessye

nalexis2121 said:


> my very first purchase!


 
What an amazing first purchase! Congrats!!! Mod pics please


----------



## nalexis2121

Dessye said:


> What an amazing first purchase! Congrats!!! Mod pics please



  and as soon as i get off work ill take some.. im still  when i look at them lol


----------



## BellaShoes

CG... love your Jade Jenny's!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My other Une Plumes arrived yesterday! Frambroise! 


















*DISCLAIMER*: Don't mind the leggings, just a quickie to show off the shoes not as an outfit


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> my very first purchase!



GORGEOUS!!!  I've been looking everywhere for these in my size...unfortunately...sold out!  You are one lucky gal!  Enjoy!  They are gorgeous!!


----------



## missgiannina

nalexis2121 said:


> my very first purchase!



 great first purchase


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> My other Une Plumes arrived yesterday! Frambroise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: Don't mind the leggings, just a quickie to show off the shoes not as an outfit


 love these!


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's


 
AMAZING! They look just perfect on you!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BellaShoes said:


> My other Une Plumes arrived yesterday! Frambroise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: Don't mind the leggings, just a quickie to show off the shoes not as an outfit


Congrats! Love them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

nalexis2121 said:


> my very first purchase!


 
Congrats!!! What a gorgeous first purchase!


----------



## cts900

*Bella*: I heart these.  Truly.  

*nalexis*: What a way to start! Gorgeous! 

*clothingguru*: You are glorious in those, my friend.  HUGE congrats!!!!!!

*candy*: Love the Magos! 

*japskivt:* Great haul!


----------



## candyapples88

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: I heart these.  Truly.
> 
> *nalexis*: What a way to start! Gorgeous!
> 
> *clothingguru*: You are glorious in those, my friend.  HUGE congrats!!!!!!
> 
> *candy*: Love the Magos!
> 
> *japskivt:* Great haul!



Thanks babe!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*japskivt- *they are all gorgeous!!

*candy- *yay congrats! 

*cg- *omg they are so stunning congrats hun! 

*nalexis- *so hot! 

*bella- *oh you're such a bad influence on my bank account they are beautiful, so happy you got them.


----------



## TanyFashionista

So many beautiful purchases!! I can't wait to post my first pair when i get them


----------



## clothingguru

*dez, cts, L.A, bella, dessye, karen, candy, madameelle, jamidee, crystal, missg*: Thank you so much for the lovely compliments on the Jade Jenny's ladies!!!! I just  them! 

*nalexis:* That is an AMAZING first pair! Mod pics please! 

*Bella:*OMG the une plume in FRAMBOISE is gorgeous on you!


----------



## 9distelle

BellaShoes said:


> My other Une Plumes arrived yesterday! Frambroise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: Don't mind the leggings, just a quickie to show off the shoes not as an outfit


Wooow, they look great against your skin tone!!


----------



## LarissaHK

I wanted sth comfortable for every day,sth nude, sth not too high.....so here it is my new CL purchase
Miss gena 85 patent calf




...




...




...




...




Thank you for letting me share


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> my very first purchase!



What a great first purchase! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> My other Une Plumes arrived yesterday! Frambroise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER*: Don't mind the leggings, just a quickie to show off the shoes not as an outfit



I am really trying to resist buying there ... you're not helping  Lovely! Congrats and a great summer shoe!


----------



## KarenBorter

LarissaHK said:


> I wanted sth comfortable for every day,sth nude, sth not too high.....so here it is my new CL purchase
> Miss gena 85 patent calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



What a classy pair of shoes ... they look fantastic on you. I LOVE my spikes but I am thinking that after my next purchase I may get something a little more like this.


----------



## moshi_moshi

lovely purchases ladies!!  it's great to see all the new styles! 

these just came yesterday.  i got them for a STEAL considering they're exotic 

sorry for the slightly blurry iphone pic but i was too lazy to get out my camera.

black watersnake matatales wedges


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *cts, dezy* (you are just as bad an influence :kiss,* CG, 9Distelle, karen!*

*Larissa*, lovely miss genas!

*Moshi*, love your watersnake wedges!


----------



## missgiannina

LarissaHK said:


> I wanted sth comfortable for every day,sth nude, sth not too high.....so here it is my new CL purchase
> Miss gena 85 patent calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



very pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

moshi_moshi said:


> lovely purchases ladies!!  it's great to see all the new styles!
> 
> these just came yesterday.  i got them for a STEAL considering they're exotic
> 
> sorry for the slightly blurry iphone pic but i was too lazy to get out my camera.
> 
> black watersnake matatales wedges



 beautiful score!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *bella* and *missgiannina*!

they're so comfy i wore them out last night!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

congrats Moshi Moshi!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Ladies,
I can't keep up with the pace in which this thread is updated, so I tend to lurk here and there. Such beautiful purchases! Congrats to all!! 

*KarenB and candy* - I love your black Magos. So jelly...
*nalexis* - RB Daffodiles.... swoon!
*Bella* - the fram patent really takes this style to another level. You wear them well!
*Larissa* - the Miss Genas in that color are perfect on you
*Moshi* - I die over black exotics. They are Gorgeous!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

LarissaHK said:


> I wanted sth comfortable for every day,sth nude, sth not too high.....so here it is my new CL purchase
> Miss gena 85 patent calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


 
I'm jealous! I adore these  Congrats!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...

This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on 

Beige Nappa MBB
$1195, NM
1/2 size down from TTS






The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them 

RB Watersnake Jenny
$1095, CL @ the Palazzo
1/2 size down from TTS






I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.






Thank you, for letting me share!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *nerdy* and *mishy*!!

*mishy* - happy belated and both pairs look stunning on you!!!


----------



## mishybelle

clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's


 
Love, love, love these. The color is tdf in real life. I'm so happy you got a pair!!


----------



## FlipDiver

LarissaHK said:


> I wanted sth comfortable for every day,sth nude, sth not too high.....so here it is my new CL purchase
> Miss gena 85 patent calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Beautiful, classic CLs!  You'll get a lot of use out of them, congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

moshi_moshi said:


> lovely purchases ladies!!  it's great to see all the new styles!
> 
> these just came yesterday.  i got them for a STEAL considering they're exotic
> 
> sorry for the slightly blurry iphone pic but i was too lazy to get out my camera.
> 
> black watersnake matatales wedges



I saw these on your FB too, hehe!  Congrats on your eBay steal!


----------



## FlipDiver

mishybelle said:


> Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...
> 
> This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB
> $1195, NM
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them
> 
> RB Watersnake Jenny
> $1095, CL @ the Palazzo
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share!



Love your new shoes, and the color looks great on you!  

Is Mojgan an SA?  I knew a Mojgan and I thought it was such a beautiful, unique name!  What a coincidence!


----------



## KarenBorter

mishybelle said:


> *KarenB and candy* - I love your black Magos. So jelly...



Thank you *mishybelle *I miss them, they're at the cobbler getting set up so I can wear them out  
*
Moshi* - absolutely gorgeous! Modeling pics when you have a chance please


----------



## KarenBorter

mishybelle said:


> Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...
> 
> This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB
> $1195, NM
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them
> 
> RB Watersnake Jenny
> $1095, CL @ the Palazzo
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share!



Happy belated and such lovlies for your feet!


----------



## crystalhowlett

moshi- lovely and what a great view of a few others on the shelf.
Mishy-they look awesome on you, the colors are perfect with your skintone.


----------



## clothingguru

*larissa:* Congrats on the nudes! Lovely! 

*moshi:*Congrats on the wedges! They are cute!

*mishy:* Thank you! And i LOVE LOVE both of your purchases! I love the beige MBB so much!  and the RB jenny is exquisite on you!


----------



## Clooky001

Mishy - congrats they are both so stunning


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

this thread is so hard to keep up with now!! so many new arrivals!


----------



## aoqtpi

*CG*, those Jennys are perfection on you!

Thanks *jamidee*! I love how they look on me 

Congrats on your first *nalexis*! 

*Bella*, gorgeous! I love the fram colour! The look fantastic with both the jeans and leggings!

*Larissa*, very practical! Great buy!

Congrats on such a beautiful steal *moshi*!

Happy belated *mishy*! I love both your purchases!


----------



## R&R6

congrats


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> GORGEOUS!!! I've been looking everywhere for these in my size...unfortunately...sold out! You are one lucky gal! Enjoy! They are gorgeous!!


 

thank you! i couldnt pass these ups I love them!!


----------



## nalexis2121

aoqtpi said:


> *CG*, those Jennys are perfection on you!
> 
> Thanks *jamidee*! I love how they look on me
> 
> Congrats on your first *nalexis*!
> 
> *Bella*, gorgeous! I love the fram colour! The look fantastic with both the jeans and leggings!
> 
> *Larissa*, very practical! Great buy!
> 
> Congrats on such a beautiful steal *moshi*!
> 
> Happy belated *mishy*! I love both your purchases!


 
thank youuu


----------



## nalexis2121

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats!!! What a gorgeous first purchase!


 

thank youu


----------



## nalexis2121

mishybelle said:


> Ladies,
> I can't keep up with the pace in which this thread is updated, so I tend to lurk here and there. Such beautiful purchases! Congrats to all!!
> 
> *KarenB and candy* - I love your black Magos. So jelly...
> *nalexis* - RB Daffodiles.... swoon!
> *Bella* - the fram patent really takes this style to another level. You wear them well!
> *Larissa* - the Miss Genas in that color are perfect on you
> *Moshi* - I die over black exotics. They are Gorgeous!!!



 gracias!


----------



## nalexis2121

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: I heart these. Truly.
> 
> *nalexis*: What a way to start! Gorgeous!
> 
> *clothingguru*: You are glorious in those, my friend. HUGE congrats!!!!!!
> 
> *candy*: Love the Magos!
> 
> *japskivt:* Great haul!


 
thanks!


----------



## nalexis2121

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: I heart these. Truly.
> 
> *nalexis*: What a way to start! Gorgeous!
> 
> *clothingguru*: You are glorious in those, my friend. HUGE congrats!!!!!!
> 
> *candy*: Love the Magos!
> 
> *japskivt:* Great haul!


 
thank you!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *japskivt- *they are all gorgeous!!
> 
> *candy- *yay congrats!
> 
> *cg- *omg they are so stunning congrats hun!
> 
> *nalexis- *so hot!
> 
> *bella- *oh you're such a bad influence on my bank account they are beautiful, so happy you got them.


 
thank you !



clothingguru said:


> *dez, cts, L.A, bella, dessye, karen, candy, madameelle, jamidee, crystal, missg*: Thank you so much for the lovely compliments on the Jade Jenny's ladies!!!! I just  them!
> 
> *nalexis:* That is an AMAZING first pair! Mod pics please!
> 
> *Bella:*OMG the une plume in FRAMBOISE is gorgeous on you!


 
thank you! and ill be posting mod pics this evening!




mishybelle said:


> Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...
> 
> This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB
> $1195, NM
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them
> 
> RB Watersnake Jenny
> $1095, CL @ the Palazzo
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share!


 
gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...
> 
> This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB
> $1195, NM
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them
> 
> RB Watersnake Jenny
> $1095, CL @ the Palazzo
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share!



They look perfect on you, and I'm so glad you were lucky enough to work with Mojgan. She is absolutely amazing and beyond Nathalie at Miami is my favourite SA to work with.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *aoqtpi*.....


----------



## crystalhowlett

What a special 1st pair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






nalexis2121 said:


> my very first purchase!


----------



## MadameElle

*Mishybelle *= Congrats on your MBB beige and RB WS jenny


----------



## cts900

*mishybelle*: Thank you for sharing your beautiful shoes and the stories that come along with them....just as beautiful.  

*moshi*! LOVE!  Aren't the ridiculously comfy?  Love that they are exotics.  Special shoe for a  special woman.  
*
Larissa*: Such a pretty pair.  Congrats!


----------



## nalexis2121

MOD pics!


----------



## Clooky001

Nalex: they are the best, I'm in total love... Can't wait to get mine


----------



## candyapples88

*Nalex* - Those are fab!!!!


----------



## nalexis2121

Clooky001 said:


> Nalex: they are the best, I'm in total love... Can't wait to get mine



 thanks doll! and me too i dont even want to take them off lol


----------



## nalexis2121

candyapples88 said:


> *Nalex* - Those are fab!!!!



thank youuu!


----------



## 9distelle

mishybelle said:


> Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...
> 
> This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB
> $1195, NM
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them
> 
> RB Watersnake Jenny
> $1095, CL @ the Palazzo
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share!



They look beautiful on you, congrats!!!


----------



## Clooky001

nalexis2121 said:


> thanks doll! and me too i dont even want to take them off lol



Heheh..


----------



## clothingguru

*aoqtpi*: Thank you so much ! 

*nalexis*: Love the mod pics!


----------



## LarissaHK

mishybelle said:


> Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...
> 
> This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB
> $1195, NM
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them
> 
> RB Watersnake Jenny
> $1095, CL @ the Palazzo
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share!


 FabulousBoth are gorgeous. Congratulations on your new pair


----------



## LarissaHK

moshi_moshi said:


> lovely purchases ladies!! it's great to see all the new styles!
> 
> these just came yesterday. i got them for a STEAL considering they're exotic
> 
> sorry for the slightly blurry iphone pic but i was too lazy to get out my camera.
> 
> black watersnake matatales wedges


 Beautiful shoes, they must be very comfortable, congratulations on your new purchase


----------



## LarissaHK

*BellaShoes, clothingguru, cts900, mishybelle, FlipDryver, Spendaholic, juicyjeans, missgiannina, KarenBorter, aoqtpi*: thank you very much ladies, I'm happy you like my new shoes. I love all your new and old purchases too


----------



## sophe

Newest additions:
2 Platos - 1/2 size down
ALTADAMA -TTS 
Louis - 1/2 size up


----------



## sophe

:d


----------



## faxxie

Sophe, those shoes are so gorgeous!!You are a lucky girl!


----------



## sophe

Does anyone know why my Glitter Plato says 140 when it's the same height as somebody else Plato says 120?


----------



## bling*lover

*Sophe:* The pigalle plato come in both 120 and 140 heel heights. You obviously have the 140 heel height! The only other explanation is if your sure yours are the 120 version than maybe the box is incorrect. Whatever they are, they are gorgeous all of them are, congrats!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Am loving those platos! Enjoy them Sophe


----------



## Pfnille

sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up



Ooooooh I love them!  I need a pair of platos...

Congrats to everyone on their new gorgeous purchases! Wear them well


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*larissa- *great classic!

*moshi- *love the wedges!

*mishy- *wow! Happy Birthday! they are both fabulous!

*nalexis- *wow they look so hot! 

*sophe- *amazing haul! LOVE the pp ADs!


----------



## ochie




----------



## clothingguru

*Ochie:* YAY! Shoe twins!!! Love them both on you! 

*Sophe:* Congrats on all your new pairs! They are all GORGEOUS!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*Ochie*, congrats!! beautiful new additions!!!

*sophe* love your new plato pigalles, you have taken only a half size down, other TPFers up to two sizes smaller!!

*nalexis2121*, RB Daffs are gorgeous!! I´m trying to find them in beige but they are sold out everywhere!

*mishybelle* well done you took beige MBB!!


----------



## Chins4

I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway  Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them
















Lots of thanks to Laureen for posting them in D&S


----------



## cts900

*Chins*, *ochie*, and *nalexis*: These are glorious buys but all the more glorious modeled by each of your ladies! Thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## Pfnille

Chins4 said:


> I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway  Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them



They are lovely! Congrats  I love everything Decollete, but actually haven't seen them in black glitter yet. Thanks for posting!


----------



## missgiannina

nalexis2121 said:


> MOD pics!



They look awesome on you!


----------



## missgiannina

sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up



 congrats i love Platos...all your new additions are tdf!


----------



## missgiannina

ochie said:


>




 fabulous!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Chins4 said:


> I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway  Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of thanks to Laureen for posting them in D&S


what a gorgeous pair!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Chins4 said:


> I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway  Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of thanks to Laureen for posting them in D&S


 
These were made for you! They look AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## TanyFashionista

Omg, omg I caved and got my first cl pair, here at saks, I got the miss cristo wedges!!! So beautiful! I am usually at 6 and a half to a 7 but I took a 38 in this ones since they run whole! I am so excited!! Will take pics when I get home! Thank you to this awesome forum!


----------



## clothingguru

*Chins*: congrats!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

*japs,* amazing haul!
*karen,* Shoe twin! Your Mago looks beautiful on you! I got mine several days ago and I love them so much! I can't decide which Mago I want to wear first.
*CG,* Beautiful!!
*nalexis,* loving your RB suede Daff!
*Bella,* 
*moshi,* awesome score! They are lovely!
*larissa,* very pretty!
*mishy,* Happy Belated Birthday!! Your Jenny and the MBB both look fabulous on you!
*sophe,* congrats on all your new additions!
*ochie,* Gorgeous mod pics! Your LC and LP Batik are perfection on you!
*chins,* beautiful!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Nice haul Sophe!!! love all 4 pairs!!!



sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up


----------



## crystalhowlett

all i can say is what great heels to pair with those legs!!wowzer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







ochie said:


>


----------



## ochie

crystalhowlett said:


> all i can say is what great heels to pair with those legs!!wowzer!!




Thanks!


----------



## stilly

ochie said:


>


 

*ochie* - Just Gorgeous!!! They're both amazing!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Lovely new purchases, ladies!  My Pique Cires are finally back from the cobbler. They were pre-loved and beige from the bay, but are now a lovely "nude." Check out the DIY thread for before and after shots!


----------



## cts900

^^ Very nice!  I am loving your polish, too!


----------



## Eclipse4

An oldie but goodie. I love these so much!


----------



## IslandSpice

^^Thank you! It's OPI Barefoot in Barcelona 

I'm lovin' your oldie, but goodie, Eclipse!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

IslandSpice said:


> Lovely new purchases, ladies!  My Pique Cires are finally back from the cobbler. They were pre-loved and beige from the bay, but are now a lovely "nude." Check out the DIY thread for before and after shots!



Congrats! and your toenail polish is indeed fab 



Eclipse4 said:


> An oldie but goodie. I love these so much!


Love those decollete! always a classic  congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

IslandSpice said:


> Lovely new purchases, ladies! My Pique Cires are finally back from the cobbler. They were pre-loved and beige from the bay, but are now a lovely "nude." Check out the DIY thread for before and after shots!


 
I love them! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

*Eclipse*: Very pretty!

*IslandSpice*: I am gonna find that for myself!  Thanks!


----------



## KarenBorter

sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up



Gorgeous shoes! I think after the Maggie I am going to get the Nude Altadama


----------



## KarenBorter

ochie said:


>



Beautiful! Love both pair and they look glorious on your feet!


----------



## KarenBorter

Chins4 said:


> I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway  Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of thanks to Laureen for posting them in D&S



Awwww they are awesome! I am loving the sparklies more and more!


----------



## KarenBorter

TanyFashionista said:


> Omg, omg I caved and got my first cl pair, here at saks, I got the miss cristo wedges!!! So beautiful! I am usually at 6 and a half to a 7 but I took a 38 in this ones since they run whole! I am so excited!! Will take pics when I get home! Thank you to this awesome forum!



Congrats! Let's see 'em!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> *japs,* amazing haul!
> *karen,* Shoe twin! Your Mago looks beautiful on you! I got mine several days ago and I love them so much! I can't decide which Mago I want to wear first.



*karwood *Thank you! I miss them. They are at the cobbler being worked on (sole and spray) I can't wait to wear them out! I love LOVE the blue on you!


----------



## TanyFashionista

KarenBorter said:


> Congrats! Let's see 'em!


 
check my reveal thread


----------



## SassySarah

Eclipse4 said:


> An oldie but goodie. I love these so much!



Congrats!  This is one of my most worn pairs I own.


----------



## KarenBorter

IslandSpice said:


> Lovely new purchases, ladies!  My Pique Cires are finally back from the cobbler. They were pre-loved and beige from the bay, but are now a lovely "nude." Check out the DIY thread for before and after shots!



*Islandspice *they came out amazing! I will check the other thread! Love the nude!


----------



## KarenBorter

Eclipse4 said:


> An oldie but goodie. I love these so much!



Gorgeous shoe *Eclipse!*


----------



## KarenBorter

TanyFashionista said:


> check my reveal thread



Will do ... Just getting caught up here first


----------



## christian08

sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up


hi

do you still on yahoo.com.tw let me know

thank


----------



## christian08

sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up




can i have your email 

thank


----------



## aoqtpi

Great mod pics *Nalex*!

Beautiful, *sophe*! Three pairs! 

OMG *ochie*, those shoes, those legs  AMAZING

*Chins*, those mini glitters are fabulous!

Great DIY *Island*!

Haven't seen those before *Eclipse*! Very nice!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

HI Everyone, i was going through :"thelouboutin blog website" and recently discovered this alarming and disturbing news.  Any of you know if this is true?  I nearly died....

*Breaking news: Louboutin says no more to red soles; talks of merger & line for Target*

  			 				Posted on April 1, 2011 by TheLouboutinBlog 
_*Ok we gotcha!! April Fools!!!*_
 Its hard to imagine a world without our precious red soles.  We  nearly shed a tear upon hearing this heart-breaking news.  Msr.  Louboutins daring designs that have made us swoon for years will be  missing one key component for the Fall 2011 collection: the red lacquered soles will be absent.
 Louboutin says the plain sueded soles symbolize the death of a great  love and says the plain soles will help his devoted fans in their  transition to the future collections of the CL line; the result of a  late 2011 merge with another European shoe giant who remains a mystery  at this stage.  The CL line is also rumored to be part of a 2012  campaign for Target, but H&M is also making a competitive bid.  It  looks like you might be able to swing by Target for your summer grilling  gear, pet food, and now Louboutins?
 We are speechless at this point, and have spent the last few hours on a buying binge.  We suggest you head over to Louboutins US shopping site now to buy some of what could be. the last of the red soles.




:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> HI Everyone, i was going through :"thelouboutin blog website" and recently discovered this alarming and disturbing news.  Any of you know if this is true?  I nearly died....
> 
> *Breaking news: Louboutin says no more to red soles; talks of merger & line for Target*
> 
> Posted on April 1, 2011 by TheLouboutinBlog
> _*Ok we gotcha!! April Fools!!!*_
> Its hard to imagine a world without our precious red soles.  We  nearly shed a tear upon hearing this heart-breaking news.  Msr.  Louboutins daring designs that have made us swoon for years will be  missing one key component for the Fall 2011 collection: the red lacquered soles will be absent.
> Louboutin says the plain sueded soles symbolize the death of a great  love and says the plain soles will help his devoted fans in their  transition to the future collections of the CL line; the result of a  late 2011 merge with another European shoe giant who remains a mystery  at this stage.  The CL line is also rumored to be part of a 2012  campaign for Target, but H&M is also making a competitive bid.  It  looks like you might be able to swing by Target for your summer grilling  gear, pet food, and now Louboutins?
> We are speechless at this point, and have spent the last few hours on a buying binge.  We suggest you head over to Louboutins US shopping site now to buy some of what could be. the last of the red soles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:



it was an april fools joke


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

KarenBorter said:


> it was an april fools joke




omg...are you sure?  my husband had to resuscitate me...thank goodness!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> omg...are you sure?  my husband had to resuscitate me...thank goodness!!



Yeah it was posted yesterday  no worries and good thing your hubby was around! I was upset at first too then realized what day it was


----------



## glamourbag

Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)...



Love your new shoes! Arey they comfy? How much they cost? I dont have any pair of red shoes... LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karen*, your Mago's are gorgeous!

*glamourbag*, your Lady Clou's are hot!


----------



## phiphi

seriously, you get bogged down at work for a few days.. and miss alot of goodies! this thread moves at lightning speed. 

congratulations to you all on gorgeous additions! they are beauties!


----------



## KarenBorter

glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)...


beautiful and the match on the color with the scarf is awesome! congratulations!


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> *Karen*, your Mago's are gorgeous!
> 
> *glamourbag*, your Lady Clou's are hot!




Thank you *Bella* they are at the cobbler I hope to get them back Tuesday or Wednesday. I miss them LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

phiphi said:


> seriously, you get bogged down at work for a few days.. and miss alot of goodies! this thread moves at lightning speed.
> 
> congratulations to you all on gorgeous additions! they are beauties!



I feel the same way, I try to go back to the last page I visited and look through. It does seem though the purchases are slowing (perhaps in anticipation of Fall?)


----------



## coutureddd

first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I feel the same way, I try to go back to the last page I visited and look through. It does seem though the purchases are slowing (perhaps in anticipation of Fall?)



I think so. I'm personally done until the winter things come out.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)...



Gorgeous! Congrats 



coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent
> 
> Love you NS congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eclipse4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie but goodie. I love these so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this pattern so much!!! congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## glamourbag

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your new shoes! Arey they comfy? How much they cost? I dont have any pair of red shoes... LOL



Aww thanks! They really are actually very comfortable. They are Lady Clou and the platform usually aids in making them pretty easy to walk in. I got mine in Canada but they retail for about $1195US plus tax I think. You need a red...CL does the best reds.


----------



## glamourbag

Crispedrosa, BellaShoes, phiphi, KarenBorter, NerdyBirdy1982 

Coutureddd, hotness! very nice!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

glamourbag said:


> Aww thanks! They really are actually very comfortable. They are Lady Clou and the platform usually aids in making them pretty easy to walk in. I got mine in Canada but they retail for about $1195US plus tax I think. You need a red...CL does the best reds.



Thanks girl! I'm going to ask to my SA about them! Enjoy with yours!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dr. Louboutin said:


> omg...are you sure?  my husband had to resuscitate me...thank goodness!!


It says in the post that it's a joke



Dr. Louboutin said:


> HI Everyone, i was going through  :"thelouboutin blog website" and recently discovered this alarming and  disturbing news.  Any of you know if this is true?  I nearly died....
> 
> *Breaking news: Louboutin says no more to red soles; talks of merger & line for Target*
> 
> Posted on April 1, 2011 by TheLouboutinBlog
> _*Ok we gotcha!! April Fools!!!*_
> Its hard to imagine a world without our precious red soles.  We   nearly shed a tear upon hearing this heart-breaking news.  Msr.   Louboutins daring designs that have made us swoon for years will be   missing one key component for the Fall 2011 collection: the red lacquered soles will be absent.
> Louboutin says the plain sueded soles symbolize the death of a great   love and says the plain soles will help his devoted fans in their   transition to the future collections of the CL line; the result of a   late 2011 merge with another European shoe giant who remains a mystery   at this stage.  The CL line is also rumored to be part of a 2012   campaign for Target, but H&M is also making a competitive bid.  It   looks like you might be able to swing by Target for your summer grilling   gear, pet food, and now Louboutins?
> We are speechless at this point, and have spent the last few hours on a buying binge.  We suggest you head over to Louboutins US shopping site now to buy some of what could be. the last of the red soles.





glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these  ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince  myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red  just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my  beloved scarf)...



Beautiful shoes and beautifully composed picture!



coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent



Congrats on your firsts! They're a great starter pair and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## *MJ*

Love your Ruby Lady Clou!!!  Shoe twinnies!!!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone 

Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.

Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty


----------



## cts900

*Adeline*: I adore PP and rosellas are just so lovely.  Perfect combo.  

*coutureddd:* PERFECT first pair.  You could not have chosen better! 

*glamourbag:* I am glad you gave in, they are gorgeous.


----------



## missgiannina

coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent



great pair ...classic!


----------



## missgiannina

Adeline_Ivy said:


> There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty



so pretty!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

*jemiesranova, cts900* and *missgiannina*


----------



## Eclipse4

IslandSpice, CEC.LV4eva, cts900, SassySarah, KarenBorter, aoqtpi, NerdyBirdy1982


----------



## Eclipse4

coutureddd - They look great on you.


----------



## aoqtpi

Adeline_Ivy said:


> There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty



I didn't know they made flats in exotics! These are fantastic! Are they comfy?


----------



## poptarts

Jeshika, KarenBorter, Dessye, MadameElle, ntntgo, BattyBugs, inspriedgem, ChrisyAM15, cts900, clothingguru & karwood

*MadameElle*  Your Watersnake Altadama and Bianca are tDF!! They look fabulous on you.
*dirtyaddiction*  Perfect evening shoes!
*CRISPEDROSA*  Gorgeous Bibi! Jade is really growing on me. You look wonderful. Are they pretty comfortable? I have been thinking about a pair of Bibis. 
*Shoeanddogs*  Simply stunning!
*KarenBorter*  The Mago in the black&beige colorway is so elegant! They look great on you.
*Loubilover1822*  Very pretty bag.
*karwood * The color is amazing! Can't wait to see your black&beige pair as well 
*demicouture*  Amazing haul! Congratulations on all your new beauties.
*BellaShoes*  They're super cute! Also hopelessly in love with the glitter beauty in your avatar.
*aoqtpi*  Perfect summer shoes! Really love the grey/taupe color.
*phiphi*  Batik Ron Rons! Amazing!!!
*Clooky001*  Sky high and sexy! Great modeling shots.
*Pfnille*  Congratulations on your first pair of CL! Here's to many more 
*juicyjeans*  Those cranberry Miss Boxe is delicious. I got mine two years ago and have gotten so much use out of it. Fabulous.
*candyapples88*  It's raining Jade in here! Wonderful pop of color in a classic silhouette. That's it. I must have something Jade  
*japskivt*  tDF Biancas!
*clothingguru*  Those Jennys are so dreamy. J'adore!
*nalexis2121*  Amazing first purchase!
*LarissaHK*  Nice to see you here  Wonderful classic!
*moshi_moshi*  Wonderful wedge. Love the Spikes too 
*mishybelle*  Both pairs are tDF! Wow!
*sophe*  Wonderful nude additions. The Platos are gorgeous.
*Eclipse4*  Goodie indeed! They're beautiful.
*glamourbag*  These are red hot!
*Adeline_Ivy*  Oh those are super cute! I must have!

Congratulations everyone on your amazing new purchases and I apologize if I missed anyone. This thread moves so fast! So many eye candy and so little time to drool over 


---------------

Cool eBay find for mum (really wish I had gotten them when they came out). Bahia leopard lace flats


----------



## KarenBorter

I just purchased something from Bonanza ... pre-owned, well loved, slightly blemished but super cool ... and super cheap. They are getting mailed out tomorrow  Can't wait to show you ladies! I have a feeling I am going to be able to get more day to day wear out of these! When I say super cheap I mean under $ 100.00


----------



## coutureddd

*aoqtpi*, *glamourbag*, *cts900*, *missgiannina*, *Eclipse4*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Spill it KAREN!!!


----------



## New2Loubie

First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!

I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing?:wondering Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...


----------



## rdgldy

Congratulations on two lovely pair.  I don't notice any black rubber showing, but you can purchase red vibrams, so that would not be a problem in the future.  If your cobbler doesn't have the red vibrams, they can always be purchased on ebay.


----------



## Dessye

glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)



I thought the very same thing!! And to top it off I have Lucifer Bow. But I ended up with Lady Clou anyways! . They are hot on you!



IslandSpice said:


> Lovely new purchases, ladies!  My Pique Cires are finally back from the cobbler. They were pre-loved and beige from the bay, but are now a lovely "nude." Check out the DIY thread for before and after shots!



What a great job!!!   they look fantabulous on you!



Eclipse4 said:


> An oldie but goodie. I love these so much!



Love these!! Tiger patent sisters!!!



Chins4 said:


> I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway  Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them


 
Why do you say not spectacular? They're awesome and look gorgeous on you!  I love black miniglitter! 



sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> Altadama -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up



Amazing haul!! 

*Nalexis* - you totally rock them!  OMG! 

*Mishy* - happy belated birthday!  Your new pairs are so, so lovely on you!!! 

*Bella*, Congrats again on your lovely Une Plumes.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *desseye*!!!!

*new2Loubie*!! Welcome, what a splash you made, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dessye

New2Loubie said:


> First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing?:wondering Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...



Whoa!!! What a start! 



coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent



Lovely!!!! Your legs look exactly like mine!! 



Adeline_Ivy said:


> There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty



Love them!!   you will definitely wear these often!


----------



## New2Loubie

Thanks Ladies!!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

New2Loubie said:


> First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing?:wondering Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...



Outstanding ! I did the same thing after my first purchase. a week later I had to get another pair  they look GREAT on you!


----------



## KarenBorter

coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent



what a beautifully classic first pair! Congratulations~!


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on your beige MBB and jade WS AD (shoe twin).  They are both gorgeous on you.


----------



## KarenBorter

Adeline_Ivy said:


> There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty



Gorgeous flats!  them


----------



## KarenBorter

poptarts said:


> !
> *KarenBorter*  The Mago in the black&beige colorway is so elegant! They look great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Cool eBay find for mum (really wish I had gotten them when they came out). Bahia leopard lace flats



Thank you  and I am lovin' all the flat purchases! I think I saw that one on eBay ... excellent purchase!


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> Spill it KAREN!!!



awwwww *Bella *now what's the fun in that  

She's mailing them out tomorrow and she lives in Nor Cal so I will likely get them on Tuesday  I PROMISE to snap a pic at work and log it as soon as I get them. She said the box is beaten up but she's shipping the dust bag, so likely they will live in there. I saw a version of this shoe on *Girl6*'s collection thread, but with a heel, this is a flat (if that gives you any idea  ) 

I broke my ban for this shoe cuz it was affordable, and I paid cash for it. Also, the color is unusual and, from what I understand, Msr. Louboutin no longer uses this patent colorway (more hints).


----------



## New2Loubie

KarenBorter said:


> Outstanding ! I did the same thing after my first purchase. a week later I had to get another pair  they look GREAT on you!


 Thanks so much....I will be taking baby steps from here on out! lol


----------



## KarenBorter

New2Loubie said:


> Thanks so much....I will be taking baby steps from here on out! lol



I put myself on a ban until September. That's when these 2 pair will be paid off. The only way I buy before then is if the Maggie I have an agreement signed for comes in, but that's sometime in Summer so I will be close to the mark. I figure 1 every 5 months is about my speed unless I can get a really great deal and can pay cash for them. 

I REALLY want the MBB and the Une Plume ... but of the 2 if I had a gun to may head saying SPEND THE MONEY it would be the MBB.


----------



## 9distelle

New2Loubie said:


> First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing?:wondering Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...


:welcome2:and congrats for your first pairs, they look great on you!!!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

KarenBorter said:


> Gorgeous flats!  them



Thanks Karen


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

aoqtpi said:


> I didn't know they made flats in exotics! These are fantastic! Are they comfy?



Neither did I! I first saw these in Jan online in America, shot straight down to Harvey Nics to see if they would be available in the UK and here they finally are 

They are really really comfy, very snug to begin with (I went a 1/2 size down as TTS felt a tiny bit loose) but have stretched to the perfect fit, literally feel like wearing slippers all day. Only trouble is being exotic AND powder pink, I am terrified of ruining them! So until I am able to get them sprayed with protector their outdoor trips have to be limited...


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Thanks *poptarts*  I say definitely get!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Dessye said:


> Love them!!   you will definitely wear these often!



I am already having to limit my wearing as scared of ruining them, but once they have been sprayed with protector it will prob take surgery to remove them from my feet, I love them that much


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up


gorgeous purchases!!


----------



## glamourbag

Thank you mj, aoqtpi, cts900, poptarts and dessye :kiss:

Wow! everyone looks so good...Adeline_Ivy - gorgeous score!!!, New2Loubie- cant decide which I prefer..both are stunning!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent


 Congratulations on your first CLs, they are beautiful and very classy


----------



## LarissaHK

Adeline_Ivy said:


> There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty


 
These shoes are fabulous. I saw in HK this model but in dark blue, they look lovely and very elegant. Congratulations on such are beautiful purchase


----------



## LarissaHK

sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up


 *sophe* congratulations on your all new purchases, all the shoes are beautiful


----------



## LarissaHK

glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)...


 beautiful shoes and I love your Hermes scarf, perfect matching


----------



## LarissaHK

*dezynrbaglovydee, karwood*: thank you
*poptarts*: hello hello, nice to see you in this thread too and I'm very happy your like my new shoes, thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

Adeline_Ivy said:


> There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty


 
I just love those! I want them!! PP watersnake is so gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

New2Loubie said:


> First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing?:wondering Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...


 
Stunning!! Love the MBBs and Jade ADs with you skin tone and that nail polish is fab!! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent


 
Congrats on you first pair!! You will get lots of wear out of those! They look comfy! The black patent and red sole is what I fell in love with when I first saw CLs


----------



## l.a_girl19

ochie said:


>


 
AMAZING! Those LCs are really getting to me !!! And of course the LPs are insane!!! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Chins4 said:


> I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway  Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of thanks to Laureen for posting them in D&S


 
Black glitter They are really gorgeous on you!! I am falling more and more in love with black glitter. Its just the right amount of sparkle


----------



## CelticLuv

everyone's shoe purchases are awesome!!! I've missed so many pages and am so far behind so I apologize for not replying to each one of you!

Here are my latest...Piros 120 in Naturale/Tan Suede. I'm still undecided about these and have created a thread asking for opinions.

Congrats again to all of you on your gorgeous purchases!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)...


`

OMG OMG!! Congrats!!! They are soooo beautiful! That scarf is perfect with them I have to stop seeing these red ruby LCs:hnsnsn:


----------



## glamourbag

l.a_girl19 said:


> `
> 
> OMG OMG!! Congrats!!! They are soooo beautiful! That scarf is perfect with them I have to stop seeing these red ruby LCs:hnsnsn:


 

OHHHHHHHHHHH Come on...join the bandwagon....its a fun ride! Honestly I was trying to refuse too but these are just so great!!! And L.A., even better...they are comfy!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

glamourbag said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHH Come on...join the bandwagon....its a fun ride! Honestly I was trying to refuse too but these are just so great!!! And L.A., even better...they are comfy!!!


 
Lol yeah I want them! No! I gotta stay focused lol I want those LPs that I am on the waitlist for. Where did you get your LCs?


----------



## cts900

*Celtic*: I think they are so perfect on you. I will check out the thread but cannot imagine what you would be questioning!


*New2Loubie*: Boom boom pow! What a start . Amazing!

*poptarts*: Those are darling!


----------



## Miss_Q

From my collection thread:

Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 120








Fuxia Suede Para La Cruz







Nude Acid Alta Dama 100







Petrol St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge






Burgundy Glittart NP






Python Roccia VP with Burgundy tip


----------



## KarenBorter

CelticLuv said:


> everyone's shoe purchases are awesome!!! I've missed so many pages and am so far behind so I apologize for not replying to each one of you!
> 
> Here are my latest...Piros 120 in Naturale/Tan Suede. I'm still undecided about these and have created a thread asking for opinions.
> 
> Congrats again to all of you on your gorgeous purchases!!



  love them! what a great purchase!


----------



## KarenBorter

Miss_Q said:


> From my collection thread:
> 
> Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxia Suede Para La Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Acid Alta Dama 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Roccia VP with Burgundy tip



Beautiful Additions ... Love the MBP


----------



## glamourbag

l.a_girl19 said:


> Lol yeah I want them! No! I gotta stay focused lol I want those LPs that I am on the waitlist for. Where did you get your LCs?


 
I flew in quick, fast to Bloor St. Holts (of course one can hardly find CL anywhere else but there or Davids). I was in the area anyway and thought to myself..."Hmmm should check in to see what Holt's has got." Well I got up to the shoe floor...and they were staring at me from the pedestal and I said..."ok enough...just get them and be done with it"....so thats how my story goes...hehe

Which LPs (colour) are they your waiting for????


----------



## l.a_girl19

glamourbag said:


> I flew in quick, fast to Bloor St. Holts (of course one can hardly find CL anywhere else but there or Davids). I was in the area anyway and thought to myself..."Hmmm should check in to see what Holt's has got." Well I got up to the shoe floor...and they were staring at me from the pedestal and I said..."ok enough...just get them and be done with it"....so thats how my story goes...hehe
> 
> Which LPs (colour) are they your waiting for????


 
Hi! Ok so Ill call HR Montreal and see if they have them lol Thank you!!! I am waiting for the silver cosmo python LPs. I missed out on the cosmo last time and now it will come back on the LPs...I die. I can't wait I also have an awesome idea for a special order!!! So I am trying to be good until then but its very difficult hehe

I hope you wear your LCs to the Montreal meetup!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

I am REALLY trying to hold out calling Robertson to put a hold on Nude Altadama's which may (or may not be) coming in the end of April. I keep telling myself this is a classic shoe and I can put that on hold until after I get my Maggie. 

I WILL be getting a new to me shoe tomorrow or wednesday though. I got notice that it's shipping today!


----------



## cts900

*Miss Q,* they are all stunning.  Like I said in your collection thread....that burgundy tip gets me every time.  Gorgeous additions!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Miss_Q said:


> From my collection thread:
> 
> Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxia Suede Para La Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Acid Alta Dama 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Roccia VP with Burgundy tip


 
Congrats!


----------



## ochie

KarenBorter said:


> Beautiful! Love both pair and they look glorious on your feet!




Thank you!


----------



## ochie

l.a_girl19 said:


> AMAZING! Those LCs are really getting to me !!! And of course the LPs are insane!!! Congrats!



Thank you! get the LP they are gorgeous! you will love them!


----------



## Nolia

OMG @ those nude acid altadamas!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> OMG @ those nude acid altadamas!!



Shhhhhhhhhh I am tempted enough as it is *Nolia  *without you chiming in  LOL


----------



## CelticLuv

Miss_Q said:


> From my collection thread:
> 
> Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxia Suede Para La Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Acid Alta Dama 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Roccia VP with Burgundy tip



*OMG I LOVE all of them!!! Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!*


----------



## CelticLuv

cts900 said:


> *Celtic*: I think they are so perfect on you. I will check out the thread but cannot imagine what you would be questioning!





KarenBorter said:


> love them! what a great purchase!



thank you ladies


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh I am tempted enough as it is *Nolia  *without you chiming in  LOL



 Haha, I'm sorry but there is just something sexy and hardcore about that color.


----------



## Dessye

Adeline_Ivy said:


> I am already having to limit my wearing as scared of ruining them, but once they have been sprayed with protector it will prob take surgery to remove them from my feet, I love them that much


 
Yes, I'm waiting for my Meltonian spray to spray all my exotics and suedes!  Till then, I'm handling them like eggs...


----------



## MsFrida

After a little hiatus Mr Louboutin and I decided to give things another try. My bunions aren't too happy with the decision, but hopefully they'll come around


----------



## KarenBorter

MsFrida said:


> After a little hiatus Mr Louboutin and I decided to give things another try. My bunions aren't too happy with the decision, but hopefully they'll come around



2 words; Lambs Wool ... available at most drug stores that sell foot products. 
Brilliant color modeling pics!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> Haha, I'm sorry but there is just something sexy and hardcore about that color.



So what IS your second pair *Nolia? *


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> So what IS your second pair *Nolia? *


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


>



I just purchased a used pair from Bonanza ... will reveal when they arrive (probably tomorrow or wednesday) and am bidding on a "retro" pair on ebay. I have put my max bid in and won't go higher then that so doubt I will get them. But that will make 4 pair for me if I DO get them. 3 for sure. The pair I got off of Bonanza are fun!


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> I just purchased a used pair from Bonanza ... will reveal when they arrive (probably tomorrow or wednesday) and am bidding on a "retro" pair on ebay. I have put my max bid in and won't go higher then that so doubt I will get them. But that will make 4 pair for me if I DO get them. 3 for sure. The pair I got off of Bonanza are fun!



I'm usually tempted by lots of shoes I see, but I'm pretty good with sticking to what I really love. 
I can't wait to see your reveals and mod pics!! I live vicariously through the ladies on this board!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> I'm usually tempted by lots of shoes I see, but I'm pretty good with sticking to what I really love.
> I can't wait to see your reveals and mod pics!! I live vicariously through the ladies on this board!!



I wouldn't have gotten them (the $ 99.00 pair) but saw a pair of heeled one's in the *Girl6 *collection thread. If you haven't seen this thread go take a look. It's pretty amazing. Besides, I paid cash for them so that's different LOL


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Miss_Q said:


> From my collection thread:
> 
> Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxia Suede Para La Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Acid Alta Dama 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Roccia VP with Burgundy tip



 they are all beautiful, I love the madame butterfly pump


----------



## misseks

Dessye said:


> Yes, I'm waiting for my Meltonian spray to spray all my exotics and suedes! Till then, I'm handling them like eggs...


 
can you tell me which spray you use? i have the altadama water snake and i was told not to spray anything on them. can i use the meltonian spray on these and my other exotics? thanks so much!!


----------



## Dessye

misseks said:


> can you tell me which spray you use? i have the altadama water snake and i was told not to spray anything on them. can i use the meltonian spray on these and my other exotics? thanks so much!!


 
Here is the thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/water-stainproofing-exotics-670880.html


----------



## misseks

Dessye said:


> Here is the thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/water-stainproofing-exotics-670880.html


 
duh, lol.  thanks so much, i appreciate your help!!


----------



## missgiannina

poptarts said:


> Jeshika, KarenBorter, Dessye, MadameElle, ntntgo, BattyBugs, inspriedgem, ChrisyAM15, cts900, clothingguru & karwood
> 
> *MadameElle*  Your Watersnake Altadama and Bianca are tDF!! They look fabulous on you.
> *dirtyaddiction*  Perfect evening shoes!
> *CRISPEDROSA*  Gorgeous Bibi! Jade is really growing on me. You look wonderful. Are they pretty comfortable? I have been thinking about a pair of Bibis.
> *Shoeanddogs*  Simply stunning!
> *KarenBorter*  The Mago in the black&beige colorway is so elegant! They look great on you.
> *Loubilover1822*  Very pretty bag.
> *karwood * The color is amazing! Can't wait to see your black&beige pair as well
> *demicouture*  Amazing haul! Congratulations on all your new beauties.
> *BellaShoes*  They're super cute! Also hopelessly in love with the glitter beauty in your avatar.
> *aoqtpi*  Perfect summer shoes! Really love the grey/taupe color.
> *phiphi*  Batik Ron Rons! Amazing!!!
> *Clooky001*  Sky high and sexy! Great modeling shots.
> *Pfnille*  Congratulations on your first pair of CL! Here's to many more
> *juicyjeans*  Those cranberry Miss Boxe is delicious. I got mine two years ago and have gotten so much use out of it. Fabulous.
> *candyapples88*  It's raining Jade in here! Wonderful pop of color in a classic silhouette. That's it. I must have something Jade
> *japskivt*  tDF Biancas!
> *clothingguru*  Those Jennys are so dreamy. J'adore!
> *nalexis2121*  Amazing first purchase!
> *LarissaHK*  Nice to see you here  Wonderful classic!
> *moshi_moshi*  Wonderful wedge. Love the Spikes too
> *mishybelle*  Both pairs are tDF! Wow!
> *sophe*  Wonderful nude additions. The Platos are gorgeous.
> *Eclipse4*  Goodie indeed! They're beautiful.
> *glamourbag*  These are red hot!
> *Adeline_Ivy*  Oh those are super cute! I must have!
> 
> Congratulations everyone on your amazing new purchases and I apologize if I missed anyone. This thread moves so fast! So many eye candy and so little time to drool over
> 
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Cool eBay find for mum (really wish I had gotten them when they came out). Bahia leopard lace flats



pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

New2Loubie said:


> First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing?:wondering Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...



congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

CelticLuv said:


> everyone's shoe purchases are awesome!!! I've missed so many pages and am so far behind so I apologize for not replying to each one of you!
> 
> Here are my latest...Piros 120 in Naturale/Tan Suede. I'm still undecided about these and have created a thread asking for opinions.
> 
> Congrats again to all of you on your gorgeous purchases!!



love these...still looking for mine in black!


----------



## missgiannina

Miss_Q said:


> From my collection thread:
> 
> Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuxia Suede Para La Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Acid Alta Dama 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Roccia VP with Burgundy tip


----------



## missgiannina

MsFrida said:


> After a little hiatus Mr Louboutin and I decided to give things another try. My bunions aren't too happy with the decision, but hopefully they'll come around



so pretty!


----------



## sobe2009

OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.

I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!


----------



## Clooky001

Sobs, they are stunning congrats


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Sobe:* STUNNING !
Showtwin


----------



## KarenBorter

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



Beautiful!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

glamourbag said:


> Adeline_Ivy - gorgeous score!!!


Thanks Glamourbag 



LarissaHK said:


> These shoes are fabulous. I saw in HK this model but in dark blue, they look lovely and very elegant. Congratulations on such are beautiful purchase


Thank you Larissa, ooh I bet they are gorgeous in dark blue too!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I just love those! I want them!! PP watersnake is so gorgeous! Congrats!!!


Thanks  LA girl  I fully recommend getting them, even more gorgeous in real life!



Dessye said:


> Yes, I'm waiting for my Meltonian spray to spray all my exotics and suedes!  Till then, I'm handling them like eggs...


Ditto, the post man really needs to hurry up!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



Wow these are stunning! Love the mod shot!!


----------



## glamourbag

LarissaHK said:


> beautiful shoes and I love your Hermes scarf, perfect matching


 
Thanks Larissa...I love that scarf too! H and CL is the only way to go...well with an occassional CC thrown in there...hehe (well. maybe a V too)


----------



## Louboufan

HOT!


New2Loubie said:


> First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing?:wondering Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> After a little hiatus Mr Louboutin and I decided to give things another try. My bunions aren't too happy with the decision, but hopefully they'll come around


 

Congrats!


They are so pretty!


----------



## KarenBorter

bah outbid on the T Straps ... not going higher then the $ 110 since I was going to spend money on soles and to dye the heel to match the shoe color. Ah well ... the others will be here tomorrow  or wednesday


----------



## karwood

Beautiful purchases everyone! Also, a special congrats to those who made their first CL purchases!


----------



## sobe2009

*Clooky001*:, Thank you gorgeous!! and yeeeesss you should get them, you need them
*Seductive*:  Yaaaayyy for shoe twins!!! 
*KarenBorter:* Thank you!!
*Adeline:* Thanks so much!!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG ladies! AMAZING new purchases!!!! This thread moves so fast! I LOVE it! 

CONGRATS!


----------



## natassha68

Sooooooo Yummmmm





sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!


----------



## missgiannina

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!




 gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

OMG *SOBE*!  Those are AHHHHHH-mazing on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolia

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



Gorgeous!! I love the Balotas but can't decide on a color!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



Gorgeous shoes and what a view!


----------



## PeepToe

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!


 *Sobe!* Those are smokin hot on you!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Sobe* your glitter Balotas are HOTTT!! ohhh I love the water view from your balcony


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Sobe*, they look lovely on you!


----------



## LVOEnyc

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



OMG!!!! These look UhhhhhhMAZing on you!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow! You go to San Francisco, then come home and go right to work and end up literally 20 pages behind. Please believe me when I say I have appropriately oohed and aahed over each new addition. Congratulations, ladies.


----------



## CelticLuv

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



GORGEOUS Sophe! They look incredible on your gorgeous gams!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



love your Balotas!!!


----------



## japskivt

Some better pictures of the Bianca, Salopina and MBB. I neglected the Black Bianca b/c we all know what those look like.


----------



## japskivt

Sobe, those Balotas are gorgeous and so is your view!!


----------



## KarenBorter

japskivt said:


> Some better pictures of the Bianca, Salopina and MBB. I neglected the Black Bianca b/c we all know what those look like.



Beautiful ... Just goes to show the varying differences in the WS Bianca. Love love love SHOE TWIN!


----------



## MsFrida

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> They are so pretty!


 
Thank you blueberry 



missgiannina said:


> so pretty!


 
Thanks  



KarenBorter said:


> 2 words; Lambs Wool ... available at most drug stores that sell foot products.
> Brilliant color modeling pics!


 
Thank you so much! I wish there was any room left in between the toes, but there isn't LOL. Need to chop them off all together or cut holes on the sides of the shoes


----------



## KarenBorter

MsFrida said:


> Thank you blueberry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I wish there was any room left in between the toes, but there isn't LOL. Need to chop them off all together or cut holes on the sides of the shoes



Re Lambs Wool ... it gives so you don't really need toe room. You should try it, it's like $ 5.00 for a bag and you can use for other shoes too


----------



## MsFrida

KarenBorter said:


> Re Lambs Wool ... it gives so you don't really need toe room. You should try it, it's like $ 5.00 for a bag and you can use for other shoes too


 
Thanks for the tip, but my problem is that my feet are too wide, the bunions kinda "hang over the edges" iykwim? which causes irritation.. I'll remember Lambs Wool in the future though


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm so behind, gorgeous new additions ladies!!!!

*sobe - *stunning!!!

*japskivt- *amazing new pairs!


----------



## Dessye

I'm so behind too!!!! 

Amazing purchases, everyone!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Loubilover1822 said:


> My new Loubi bag


 
*Gorgeous I love this bag!!*



karwood said:


> I also got a pair of Mago, except mine are the RB/beige colorway. I am still waiting to receive my black/beige Mago, hopefully sometime this week they will be here with me.


 
*Love these, they are amazing on you!!!!*



demicouture said:


> here are a few i have bought in the last couple months without ever posting them...
> and of course the FAMBOISE PATENT BIANCA that i already received (today) from cricket without and with flash


 
*Woww!!! Amazing pairs..Love all of them especially the Framboise Biancas!!!*



demicouture said:


> and some more


 
*Love these aswell, congrats!!!*



BellaShoes said:


> A little spring fling in the air...
> 
> My *Une Plume 140mm* arrived today... I absolutely LOVE them!! Thank you lovely*Dezy* for inspiring me!


 
*Stunning Bella!!!*



aoqtpi said:


> *Almeria Crelino Ropes in Taupe*
> I guess I've had a lot of shoes delivered via UPS because the delivery man said, "Wow, there's a lot of shoes on your MasterCard, eh?" when I pulled it out to pay the duties. Is it bad that he recognizes me but I don't recognize him?


 
*Love these!!! Look Amazing on you!!!*



KarenBorter said:


> Finally got off some "modeling shots"


 
*Woww Karen!!! Pure Hotness!!!*



phiphi said:


> my new batik ron rons!


 
*Batik Ron Rons = Love Love Love!!!*
*Just perfect..Congrats!!!*




Clooky001 said:


> Last try...


 


Clooky001 said:


> Pls excuse the state of my feet just been out running with my doggies! Lol


 
*OMG!!! I really have no words..it is very hard to pick up a fav..all of them are stunning!!!*
*Congrats!!!*


----------



## sophe

*missgiannina* -- Thanks It was so hard to get the Plato glitter,I had to wait a long time

*karwood* -- Thank you~~ P.S: Thank you for telling me the Mago's sizing, my two pairs of Mago will arr. next week,hope it fits. 

*crystalhowlett* -- My mother says the Louis looks like for concerts...lol 

*KarenBorter*  -- Altadama is tdf ! U should have one,every girl should have one.. Maggie is HOT also,It took really really long time to arr. Taiwan,I mean really really long time.... 

*christian08* -- Dear you can send me a private message 

*aoqtpi* -- Thank you

*poptartas*  -- I know isn't it gorgeous? *

Dessye* -- Thanks

*LarissaHK* -- Damn!! u r lucky,there are two CL boutiques in HK,unlike me I have to search for CL shoes from all over the world.....

*pixiesparkle* -- Thank you

*missgiannina *-- I feel Plato's are more comfortable then Pigalle


----------



## sobe2009

*CG & Dezyn *: Thank you gorgeous ladies 

*Natasha:* Thank you  and so fancy seeing you here 

*CTS*: Awww CTS!! Thank you...always so nice to see you

*Nolia*: I cant blame you!. Either way, you can't go wrong... I just love this color... actually adore this color. Plus the spechio heel is unbeatable for me

*Schnauzercrazy* : Thanks babe and are we going to be shoe twins??? 

*Peeptoe, Pixiesparle, Crispedrosa, Celtic, LVOE, Japskirt, Dessye* : Thanks so much for the kind words, u made my day


----------



## ChrisyAM15

MadameElle said:


> I was going to get the RB WS in the AD style but then I thought that would be too many ADs for my beginner collection. I decided to get them in the Bianca style. This was 1/2 down from my TTS. I was not sure about them at first because of the toe cleavage but ended up loving them in the end. The color is really stunning IRL.


 
*The color is TDF!!!*
*Love them..just amazing!!*



MadameElle said:


> Now for my very latest purchase. The Maggie style did not like my feet so I was not even thinking about this getting this pair thinking it would be just like the Maggie. But then Hipployta and Jenay posted their pair and I was . When I saw Jennifer Hudson wearing them during her appearance in Jay Leno this past Friday, I had to see them IRL. I ended up getting them 1/2 down from TTS. Jenay is right, these are comfortable. Just like Hipployta, I feel more secure in these than in the MBB. I just  how they make my legs slimmer and longer. The toe cleavage is not even bothering me.
> 
> Mago 160mm


 
*Another great purchase!!!!*
*Congrats!!!*


----------



## ChrisyAM15

juicyjeans said:


> Finally...My Cramberry Miss Boxe's


 
*Love the color..TDF!!!*



Pfnille said:


> Found this pic of me, buying my first pair of Louboutins from a boutique. Oh, the excitement! I could have tried every shoe in there! I went with a classic black jazz Decollete.


 
*Perfect first pair!!!*
*Congrats!!!*



candyapples88 said:


> I received these today. I just love the jade patent color


 
*Woww!!! Love the jade color!!!*
*Congrats!!!*



japskivt said:


> My Blue Biancas, Black Patent and the Salopinas (I scored the latter at the sample sale). I'm waiting for my pink MBB. I will charge my camera and take better pics of all.


 
*All of them are gorgeous!!!!*
*Big Congrats!!!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sobe2009 said:


> *CG & Dezyn *: Thank you gorgeous ladies
> 
> *Natasha:* Thank you  and so fancy seeing you here
> 
> *CTS*: Awww CTS!! Thank you...always so nice to see you
> 
> *Nolia*: I cant blame you!. Either way, you can't go wrong... I just love this color... actually adore this color. Plus the spechio heel is unbeatable for me
> 
> *Schnauzercrazy* : *Thanks babe and are we going to be shoe twins??? *
> 
> *Peeptoe, Pixiesparle, Crispedrosa, Celtic, LVOE, Japskirt, Dessye* : Thanks so much for the kind words, u made my day



My legs aren't nearly as stunning as yours and my view can't compare but.... I hope so!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

candyapples88 said:


> Ok...I wasn't going to post any pics, but since yall asked


 
*These are perfect on you..Love them!!!*



clothingguru said:


> Here are my JADE JENNY's


 
*Woww!!! Gorgeous!!!*



nalexis2121 said:


> my very first purchase!


 
*Gorgeous..congrats on your first pair!!!*



BellaShoes said:


> My other Une Plumes arrived yesterday! Frambroise!


 
*Amazing!!! Love the Framboise color!!!*
*Congrats!!!*



LarissaHK said:


> I wanted sth comfortable for every day,sth nude, sth not too high.....so here it is my new CL purchase
> Miss gena 85 patent calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for letting me share


 
*Congrats...these are lovely!!!!*
*Very nice color!!*



moshi_moshi said:


> lovely purchases ladies!! it's great to see all the new styles!
> 
> these just came yesterday. i got them for a STEAL considering they're exotic
> 
> sorry for the slightly blurry iphone pic but i was too lazy to get out my camera.
> 
> black watersnake matatales wedges


 
*Love these..Congrats!!!*


----------



## candyapples88

Thanks *Chrisy*!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

mishybelle said:


> Here is my contribution from my 30th birthday trip to Las Vegas last weekend, plus a little back story...
> 
> This pair has been on my radar ever since it came out. I originally wanted them in black, but after some careful consideration, I vowed not to buy anymore black CLs. 2011 was all about color. So I bought the fram version, but they were too big. I was horrified and saddened when I found out the next half size down was soldout. I patiently waited for my birthday trip to track them down and was pleasantly surprised by what I found. This color wasn't even an option until I tried them on
> 
> Beige Nappa MBB
> $1195, NM
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> The next pair is very, very special. I will always have the best memories associated with them. They remind me that even more special than the shoes are the people we encounter in them, or because of them
> 
> RB Watersnake Jenny
> $1095, CL @ the Palazzo
> 1/2 size down from TTS
> 
> I was fortunate to have Mojgan help me out with the Jennys. She was so much fun and had a lot of great insight into the shoes. It was a hard decision between these and the jade, but I went with my heart. Even when my heart strayed over to the black Magos or glitter Balotas, Mojgan was quick to remind me of my true shoe love, the Jennys.
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share!


 
*Both are amazing..Love them!!!*



nalexis2121 said:


> MOD pics!


 
*Thanks for the mod pics!!!*
*Love them on you...stunning!!!*



sophe said:


> Newest additions:
> 2 Platos - 1/2 size down
> ALTADAMA -TTS
> Louis - 1/2 size up


 


sophe said:


> :d


 
*Woww!!! So many gorgeous pairs!!!*
*Amazing!!!*



*Both are TDF!!!*
*They look stunning on you..just perfect!!!*



Chins4 said:


> I am in awe of the spectacular purchases in this thread. Mine is not so spectacular but I love them anyway Black Mini-Glitter Decolletes...such a lovely shimmer to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of thanks to Laureen for posting them in D&S


 
*Love these on you..congrats!!!*



IslandSpice said:


> Lovely new purchases, ladies! My Pique Cires are finally back from the cobbler. They were pre-loved and beige from the bay, but are now a lovely "nude." Check out the DIY thread for before and after shots!


 
*Your cobbler did an amazing job!!!*
*Love them on you!!!*



Eclipse4 said:


> An oldie but goodie. I love these so much!


 
*Love these, just stunning!!!*
*Congrats!!!*


----------



## ChrisyAM15

glamourbag said:


> Ok...I know I am late to the game on these ones...but since I have the nude Clou Neouds I was trying to convince myself that I could not justify buying the Lady Clou...However...the red just sang to me....soooooo they had to come home with me (along with my beloved scarf)...


 
*Love these so much, and the scarf is amazing aswell!!*
*Congrats!!!*



coutureddd said:


> first CLs - New Simple 120 in Black Patent


 
*These are perfect on you, Love them!!!*



Adeline_Ivy said:


> There are always so many amazing and beautiful new shoes every time I look at this thread, congrats to everyone
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my petite collection.
> 
> Powder Pink Watersnake Rosella Flats - Practical and impractical all at the same time! But oh so pretty


 
*These are Lovely!!!*
*Congrats!!!*



New2Loubie said:


> First off I absolutely love this forum and all you amazingly stylish ladies with your amazing SHOES!!!
> 
> I've been wanting a pair of the infamous "red bottoms" for at least 2-3 years now and I decided to finally treat myself....to not only one pair but two! My first pick was the AD WS in Jade....I picked it up in Neiman's size 39.5. It was out of my SAID range at the time, but once I tried her on!!! I was in love! SO I left with her....a couple nights later, I convinced myself that I absolutely needed a second pair due to the rush I felt after purchasing the first pair...I chose the MBB in Beige and I ordered that one online from Neiman's as well in size 39. I haven't worn either yet...I'm still perfecting my stride in the MBB sky scraper. I've conditioned and treated the exotics thanks to the wonderful thread I read on here. This forum is amazing. I've also applied vibarim(sp) soles to both pair, not the best work considering what I've seen on here, but at least the cobbler didn't damage my babies...(hey is there anything I can do about that black rubber showing? Its not that noticable but I know its there and its kind of an eye sore...) I've attached a couple of pics...


 
*Both are amazing on you!!!*
*Just Perfect!!!*



CelticLuv said:


> everyone's shoe purchases are awesome!!! I've missed so many pages and am so far behind so I apologize for not replying to each one of you!
> 
> Here are my latest...Piros 120 in Naturale/Tan Suede. I'm still undecided about these and have created a thread asking for opinions.
> 
> Congrats again to all of you on your gorgeous purchases!!


 
*Celtic why do you want to return these?*
*These are HOT!!!*
*Love them so much on you!!!*
*Ofcourse..Keep them!!!*



Miss_Q said:


> From my collection thread:
> 
> Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 120
> 
> Fuxia Suede Para La Cruz
> 
> Nude Acid Alta Dama 100
> 
> Petrol St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge
> 
> Burgundy Glittart NP
> 
> Python Roccia VP with Burgundy tip


 
*All of them are gorgeous...Love the St.Pierres, they are so special!!*



MsFrida said:


> After a little hiatus Mr Louboutin and I decided to give things another try. My bunions aren't too happy with the decision, but hopefully they'll come around


 
*The color is Amazing!!!*
*Love them!!!*



sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!


 
*These are Fab on you!!!*
*Stunning!!!*


----------



## ChrisyAM15

japskivt said:


> Some better pictures of the Bianca, Salopina and MBB. I neglected the Black Bianca b/c we all know what those look like.


 
*Congrats again...the MBBs are stunning!!!*


----------



## PeepToe

japskivt said:


> Some better pictures of the Bianca, Salopina and MBB. I neglected the Black Bianca b/c we all know what those look like.


 Those Bianca's are stunning!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Thank you *Chrisy* I am waiting to pick them up from the cobbler. They aren't ready yet. 

*Sobe* yeah I do think I need a pair of AD's however, I just figured out with Strappy Strips I could probably wear a Jenny!


----------



## Clooky001

Right here we go... 
I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them... 
A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide


----------



## Nolia

Clooky001 said:


> Right here we go...
> I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them...
> A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide



LOVE.  Mod pics please!!  I tried these on in store and took some pics but couldn't picture what to wear with them! LOL


----------



## Clooky001

Nolia said:


> LOVE.  Mod pics please!!  I tried these on in store and took some pics but couldn't picture what to wear with them! LOL



Thx Nolia, their lovely ay. Im going to be wearing them some point this week so will post pics. I'll be wearing them with everything I think red goes with most colours.


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Right here we go...
> I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them...
> A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide



Yes modeling pics puhleeeeease  

Lovely shoe!


----------



## sobe2009

Clooky001 said:


> Right here we go...
> I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them...
> A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide


 
Oh God!! this are amazing..... are they comfy? Great Choice!!!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Thanks *Chrisy*!


----------



## rdgldy

I apologize for being lazy, but ladies, you all scored some really amazing beauties!!!  Congratulations everyone.


----------



## BattyBugs

They are beautiful, Clooky!


----------



## gymangel812

*AMAZING PURCHASES LADIES *



sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!


so jealous of your view! the balotas are gorgeous too!



Clooky001 said:


> Right here we go...
> I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them...
> A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide


whoa those look awesome in red!

i jumped on the lady clou bandwagon too:


----------



## April_q8

my gift to my slef on my 30th Birthday


----------



## KarenBorter

April_q8 said:


> my gift to my slef on my 30th Birthday



Awesome! Happy Birthday to YOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU!


----------



## cts900

*japskivt*: Greta photos.  They are all lovely.  

*gym*: That is my favorite of all the colorways for the lady clou.  So pretty.  

*Clooky*: Pure hotness. 

*April*: Happy Birthday and HUGE congrats!


----------



## FashionGoddess

Clooky your shoes are Fierce!...yay we are shoe twins.


----------



## Clooky001

FashionGoddess said:


> Clooky your shoes are Fierce!...yay we are shoe twins.



Yay 

Thx everyone... Can't wait to rock them


----------



## pixiesparkle

japskivt said:


> Some better pictures of the Bianca, Salopina and MBB. I neglected the Black Bianca b/c we all know what those look like.


they're all stunning, especially the RB WS Bianca..I thought I got over them but after looking at your pic I'm  again...


Clooky001 said:


> Right here we go...
> I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them...
> A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide


Congrats *Clooky*! they look fab


gymangel812 said:


> *AMAZING PURCHASES LADIES *
> 
> i jumped on the lady clou bandwagon too:


 these LCs look great on you


----------



## missgiannina

japskivt said:


> Some better pictures of the Bianca, Salopina and MBB. I neglected the Black Bianca b/c we all know what those look like.



love the rb biancas ..stunning!


----------



## missgiannina

Clooky001 said:


> Right here we go...
> I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them...
> A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide



 congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

gymangel812 said:


> *AMAZING PURCHASES LADIES *
> 
> 
> so jealous of your view! the balotas are gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> whoa those look awesome in red!
> 
> i jumped on the lady clou bandwagon too:



 another stunner!


----------



## missgiannina

April_q8 said:


> my gift to my slef on my 30th Birthday



 great bday gift!


----------



## aoqtpi

Clooky001 said:


> Right here we go...
> I finally decided on what colour to get & I couldn't be more happy with my decision.. I love them...
> A massive thx to all you ladies who helped me decide



Love them! You made the right decision!



gymangel812 said:


> *AMAZING PURCHASES LADIES *
> 
> 
> so jealous of your view! the balotas are gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> whoa those look awesome in red!
> 
> i jumped on the lady clou bandwagon too:



Fierce! Look great on you!



April_q8 said:


> my gift to my slef on my 30th Birthday



I'm sensing a theme today  Love these!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I guess this is good for my budget but I'm still quite upset. I bid on a pair of patent LPs in nude from the moment they were listed on sale -- they were the same price as in store but I thought it was better to buy them on eBay because I could use my eBay bucks and I'd avoid sales tax. Well, I won them today and then got an email from the seller saying basically, so sorry but they're no longer available and you see I was out of the country and my friend was supposed to cancel the auction but didn't... It's a bunch of bull imo -- I think she just didn't realize how hefty eBay fees are and expected them to sell for much more than retail... This may be crappy of me but I refused her offer to cancel the transaction and as I've already paid, plan on leaving negative feedback if she doesn't ship. The worst part is that now that I've waited for this auction to end, my size is sold out at Saks and I really wanted a pair of nude pumps. So no photos from me - just a sob story... 

Well, a double sob story actually - the pair of Bianca pumps I "accidentally" won on the 27th is still not here, the tracking number provided by the seller is invalid, and neither she or the post office know where the shoes are. I guess it's been decreed that I am not to buy more shoes


----------



## missgiannina




----------



## angelcove

April, congrats!!!!  Love those on you.  Is it the taupe color?  Thx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missgiannina said:


>



They look great on you! congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

japskivt said:


> Some better pictures of the Bianca, Salopina and MBB. I neglected the Black Bianca b/c we all know what those look like.



great haul!!! congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!! Love all your additions,they are all gorgeous. Sorry I dont comment individually but i am extremly behind.
> 
> I will be posting my collection soon but in the meantime wanted to share this Balotas here... I love them!



wow, the Balotas look FANTASTIC on you  congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats ladies on all your fabulous purchases!


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I guess this is good for my budget but I'm still quite upset. I bid on a pair of patent LPs in nude from the moment they were listed on sale -- they were the same price as in store but I thought it was better to buy them on eBay because I could use my eBay bucks and I'd avoid sales tax. Well, I won them today and then got an email from the seller saying basically, so sorry but they're no longer available and you see I was out of the country and my friend was supposed to cancel the auction but didn't... It's a bunch of bull imo -- I think she just didn't realize how hefty eBay fees are and expected them to sell for much more than retail... This may be crappy of me but I refused her offer to cancel the transaction and as I've already paid, plan on leaving negative feedback if she doesn't ship. The worst part is that now that I've waited for this auction to end, my size is sold out at Saks and I really wanted a pair of nude pumps. So no photos from me - just a sob story...
> 
> Well, a double sob story actually - the pair of Bianca pumps I "accidentally" won on the 27th is still not here, the tracking number provided by the seller is invalid, and neither she or the post office know where the shoes are. I guess it's been decreed that I am not to buy more shoes



I wouldn't cancel the transaction either. If she wanted to sell for above retail, she should have priced it accordingly.

I'm sorry you aren't able to get your shoes, *Schnauzer*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> I wouldn't cancel the transaction either. If she wanted to sell for above retail, she should have priced it accordingly.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't able to get your shoes, *Schnauzer*!



...as someone on here said (to you, I think ) - it's "shoe fate"! I just wish she wouldn't have pulled this crap AFTER my size sold out elsewhere. 

And thank you for sympathizing! You're very sweet


----------



## nunumgl

Hi Ladies,

Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120 

They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple



Very pretty! (And obviously puppy-approved )


----------



## Posh23

April_q8 said:


> my gift to my slef on my 30th Birthday



Wow!!  These are stunning!!  What color are they?  I've never seen them yet!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nunumgl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very pretty! (And obviously puppy-approved )



LOL Yes my puppies love my shoes and have finally learned to not hurt them


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I guess this is good for my budget but I'm still quite upset. I bid on a pair of patent LPs in nude from the moment they were listed on sale -- they were the same price as in store but I thought it was better to buy them on eBay because I could use my eBay bucks and I'd avoid sales tax. Well, I won them today and then got an email from the seller saying basically, so sorry but they're no longer available and you see I was out of the country and my friend was supposed to cancel the auction but didn't... It's a bunch of bull imo -- I think she just didn't realize how hefty eBay fees are and expected them to sell for much more than retail... This may be crappy of me but I refused her offer to cancel the transaction and as I've already paid, plan on leaving negative feedback if she doesn't ship. The worst part is that now that I've waited for this auction to end, my size is sold out at Saks and I really wanted a pair of nude pumps. So no photos from me - just a sob story...
> 
> Well, a double sob story actually - the pair of Bianca pumps I "accidentally" won on the 27th is still not here, the tracking number provided by the seller is invalid, and neither she or the post office know where the shoes are. I guess it's been decreed that I am not to buy more shoes



What a horrible thing. The pumps you won, didn't she insure them? I mean really. Did she double check the tracking number? Is she refunding your money? 

And yeah, that is some BS about the other auction. I hope this turns out in your favor


----------



## KarenBorter

nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple



First time I have seen this ON a foot ... lovely! Makes me rethink this style as well!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> What a horrible thing. The pumps you won, didn't she insure them? I mean really. Did she double check the tracking number? Is she refunding your money?
> 
> And yeah, that is some BS about the other auction. I hope this turns out in your favor



Thank you! As far as the first pair where the seller refuses to perform, the seller has my money and has been silent since I sent her my response and refused her cancellation request. Maybe she's out of the country again  (when I read that, my eyes rolled so far back that I was afraid they'd stay that way) And the seller of the second pair DID refund the money but somehow blames me for all of this judging from her rude emails. Yeah, I don't get it either -- like I have control over how she sent something and the post office. From what I gather, she didn't insure them. She says she sent them via First Class mail with Certified Mailing but the "tracking number" she sent me didn't have enough numbers (Certified is a 20 digit tracking number) and I was told you can't use First Class if the item weighs more than 13ozs so nothing she said has been true so far. Anyway, that's my story so far and it doesn't have enough shoes in it


----------



## nunumgl

KarenBorter said:


> First time I have seen this ON a foot ... lovely! Makes me rethink this style as well!



I will post a pic tomorrow with an actual outfit I hope that helps more  It really is such a gorgeous style, its 120mm but really doesn't feel like it because of the wedge. The special espadrille upward weave, makes it look much taller than it is, which of course is a plus


----------



## jeninvan

hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...


----------



## jeninvan

nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple


 \they look amazing on you  ... did you get yours tts?  love the color too


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...



They're beautiful - I love the color combo! And that was super sweet of your DH  KEEPER!


----------



## nunumgl

jeninvan said:


> \they look amazing on you  ... did you get yours tts?  love the color too



You are so sweet! They come in full sizes only. I am anywhere from 36 - 37 in CLs. These are 36, so I would say TTS or half size small. Hope it helps


----------



## nunumgl

jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...



They are absolutely gorgeous!!! I saw them in the store, but didn't try on, now I am regretting it...They looks so gorgeous on! Congrats


----------



## Clooky001

missgiannina said:


>



They look HOTT congrats


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *Japskivt* on your amazing haul ----   RB Bianca 

*Gymangel, Clooky* and *April_q8* - love the Lady Clous!!

*MissG*: love the Choquettes on you - very sexy!!

*Nunumgl*: congrats on the Paniers - they look super fab on you!!


----------



## Clooky001

nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple



Oooo... These are stunning, look great on you, making me rethink this style too. I do need a summer shoe


----------



## Clooky001

jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...



I love these..so sexy 
What they like to walk in?


----------



## KarenBorter

jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...



Those are gorgeous! How is it on the 'offset' heel?


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies 

I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently 

Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure 

and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks 

I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now


----------



## aeross

One last pair

My Jade Patent Ron Rons 85mm bought from Mount St last month

I love these, the colour is greener in real life 

I went up half a size to 40.5 ( my 100mm are 40s )


----------



## nunumgl

Dessye said:


> Congrats, *Japskivt* on your amazing haul ----   RB Bianca
> 
> *Gymangel, Clooky* and *April_q8* - love the Lady Clous!!
> 
> *MissG*: love the Choquettes on you - very sexy!!
> 
> *Nunumgl*: congrats on the Paniers - they look super fab on you!!





Clooky001 said:


> Oooo... These are stunning, look great on you, making me rethink this style too. I do need a summer shoe



Dessye, Thank you  you are sweet! 

Clooky001 I will post pics today on "Outfit" Thread, hope that helps you make a decision sooner


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


>



Love this paiR!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now



Gorgeous! Do you get a lot of looks in your Batiks?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Aeross!!* Nice to see you around lady! The batiks are AMAZING!!!!  Love the detail on yours. The red and jade colors are beautiful too. I'm so glad you had an amazing trip!!


----------



## PyAri

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now


2 very gorgeous pairs!!! Congrats!


----------



## aeross

Thanks *Naked* :kiss: and *PyAri*

*SchnauzerCrazy* I haven't wornt them out yet. I only got back to the UK Sunday and am waiting for an occassion to wear


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...





aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now



Fabulous ladies! 

I'm just loving both of those HPs which I have already told you! 

The look perfect on you! 

All the shoes are amazing!


----------



## sobe2009

missgiannina said:


>


 
Love them, what a great summer pair



gymangel812 said:


> i jumped on the lady clou bandwagon too:


 
OMG!!! and I am jealous of your LCs and how amazing hot they look on you



April_q8 said:


> my gift to my slef on my 30th Birthday


 
Happy Birthday!!! Love the gift to yourself and your boutique shots, so pretty!



jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are  my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...


 
Awww how cute!!, love the story and beautiful choice



aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now


 
Hotness!!! I absolutely love the Batiks and very sexy red HPs 



nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple


 
Fab summer shoes!!, they look so fun



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I guess this is good for my budget but I'm still quite upset. I bid on a pair of patent LPs in nude from the moment they were listed on sale -- they were the same price as in store but I thought it was better to buy them on eBay because I could use my eBay bucks and I'd avoid sales tax. Well, I won them today and then got an email from the seller saying basically, so sorry but they're no longer available and you see I was out of the country and my friend was supposed to cancel the auction but didn't... It's a bunch of bull imo -- I think she just didn't realize how hefty eBay fees are and expected them to sell for much more than retail... This may be crappy of me but I refused her offer to cancel the transaction and as I've already paid, plan on leaving negative feedback if she doesn't ship. The worst part is that now that I've waited for this auction to end, my size is sold out at Saks and I really wanted a pair of nude pumps. So no photos from me - just a sob story...
> 
> Well, a double sob story actually - the pair of Bianca pumps I "accidentally" won on the 27th is still not here, the tracking number provided by the seller is invalid, and neither she or the post office know where the shoes are. I guess it's been decreed that I am not to buy more shoes


 
So sorry to hear this... But I am sure, this situation would turn in your favor and great shoes would be in your way.


----------



## KarenBorter

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now



All 3 are gorgeous ... and I love how the Red HP's jumped into your bag ... I guess they had formed a relationship with the Batik's  and couldn't bare to see them leave alone!


----------



## jeninvan

*SchnauzerCrazy:*  thank you he's great I was having such a bad day and was such a great treat

*Sobe2009 & Cityfashionisata:*  Thank you

*Karenborter:  *They are actualy a lot more sturdy than I expected being the heel so thin...the shoes itself is quit "heavy", the heel is metal and i think the inside of the insole is supported by metal too I think...hope that makes sense..Also they are not TTS as what the site states they run pretty small so I had to go up a size...i'm normally a 37 - 37.5 and I had to get these in 38

*Clooky001:  Thank you....*They're quite comfortable to walk in, I was concerned that they might be slipping as I walk.


----------



## jeninvan

nunumgl said:


> You are so sweet! They come in full sizes only. I am anywhere from 36 - 37 in CLs. These are 36, so I would say TTS or half size small. Hope it helps


 

Thank you so much for the info...I didn't really think of them much when I saw it online (they don't really have a good selections of CL's where I live) or in the catalog...now because of you I decided to get them...ty for sharing they absolutely look amazing on you...


----------



## jeninvan

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now


 

love love love the additions...absolutely looks fab


----------



## juicyjeans

aeross said:


> One last pair
> 
> My Jade Patent Ron Rons 85mm bought from Mount St last month
> 
> I love these, the colour is greener in real life
> 
> I went up half a size to 40.5 ( my 100mm are 40s )


 
These are TDF !!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats,* Gym*! They are beautiful!
Hard to see,* April*. But congratulations, welcome and happy birthday!
They are lovely, *MissG*.
*Nunumgl*: Congratulations!
*jenninvan*: What a nice DH. Congrats!
*aeross*: I love all three additions!

Schnauzer: I really hope to see two reveals soon. I'm sorry that your sellers have been PITA.


----------



## aoqtpi

The perfect summer sandal! Love them on you!



nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple



These are a great summer wedge! Congrats!



jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted  on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought  back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in  Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was  there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how  much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me  share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an  enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...




I love this colour! And drunk buying sounds a lot better than drunk dialing, which is all I ever get 



aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2  Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels  slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now



Both are fab! This sounds like what I'll be doing next month 



aeross said:


> One last pair
> 
> My Jade Patent Ron Rons 85mm bought from Mount St last month
> 
> I love these, the colour is greener in real life
> 
> I went up half a size to 40.5 ( my 100mm are 40s )



What beauties! I might have to add this colour to my collection


----------



## KarenBorter

jeninvan said:


> *Karenborter:  *They are actualy a lot more sturdy than I expected being the heel so thin...the shoes itself is quit "heavy", the heel is metal and i think the inside of the insole is supported by metal too I think...hope that makes sense..Also they are not TTS as what the site states they run pretty small so I had to go up a size...i'm normally a 37 - 37.5 and I had to get these in 38



Good to know since I am the same size as you! Hey! We could have shoe play dates although your collection is probably far more substantial then mine


----------



## KarenBorter

I spied my USPS tracking information and my "new to me" shoes are "out for delivery" 	


EDIT: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am HERE and the post person DIDN'T EVEN KNOCK and left a "delivery notice" at the door ... I am on the phone with the post office now ... again GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## nunumgl

sobe2009 said:


> Love them, what a great summer pair
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! and I am jealous of your LCs and how amazing hot they look on you
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!!! Love the gift to yourself and your boutique shots, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww how cute!!, love the story and beautiful choice
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness!!! I absolutely love the Batiks and very sexy red HPs
> 
> 
> 
> Fab summer shoes!!, they look so fun
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this... But I am sure, this situation would turn in your favor and great shoes would be in your way.


 


jeninvan said:


> Thank you so much for the info...I didn't really think of them much when I saw it online (they don't really have a good selections of CL's where I live) or in the catalog...now because of you I decided to get them...ty for sharing they absolutely look amazing on you...


 


BattyBugs said:


> Congrats,* Gym*! They are beautiful!
> Hard to see,* April*. But congratulations, welcome and happy birthday!
> They are lovely, *MissG*.
> *Nunumgl*: Congratulations!
> *jenninvan*: What a nice DH. Congrats!
> *aeross*: I love all three additions!
> 
> Schnauzer: I really hope to see two reveals soon. I'm sorry that your sellers have been PITA.


 


aoqtpi said:


> The perfect summer sandal! Love them on you!
> 
> 
> 
> These are a great summer wedge! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this colour! And drunk buying sounds a lot better than drunk dialing, which is all I ever get
> 
> 
> 
> Both are fab! This sounds like what I'll be doing next month
> 
> 
> 
> What beauties! I might have to add this colour to my collection


 
Thank you so much ladies...You all are absolute Dolls!!! 

I just posted pics in the "Who, What, Where: CL Outfit" thread


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

just got these from Nordstrom  i'm so in love 































i need a pedicure ASAP, so don't mind my feet! i can't wait until this crappy weather ceases, so i can wear them out!!


----------



## KarenBorter

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> just got these from Nordstrom  i'm so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a pedicure ASAP, so don't mind my feet! i can't wait until this crappy weather ceases, so i can wear them out!!



Gorgeous! Love them and don't worry about the toesies ...  we are all having that issue I am sure !


----------



## KarenBorter

Guess I am going to have to go to the Post Office to go pick up my package. Bothersome but I want my SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOZE.


----------



## nunumgl

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> just got these from Nordstrom  i'm so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a pedicure ASAP, so don't mind my feet! i can't wait until this crappy weather ceases, so i can wear them out!!


 
I love the shoes!!! Didn't realize CLs can come in white dust bags good to know


----------



## jeninvan

KarenBorter said:


> Good to know since I am the same size as you! Hey! We could have shoe play dates although your collection is probably far more substantial then mine


 

I'm glad i could help...love play dates...they haven't seen much day light because of the weather ...i'm sure you have way more than I do...my collection is small but i do heart every single pair


----------



## KarenBorter

jeninvan said:


> I'm glad i could help...love play dates...they haven't seen much day light because of the weather ...i'm sure you have way more than I do...my collection is small but i do heart every single pair



Oh no ... I have 2 pair that's it. The Black Mago and the RB WS Bianca. TA DA!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Thanks *KarenBorter & nunumg*l! My obsession won't stop! I just ordered another pair of shoes. I can't wait till they arrive!

*KarenBorter* can't wait to see your new babies!


----------



## aoqtpi

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> just got these from Nordstrom  i'm so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a pedicure ASAP, so don't mind my feet! i can't wait until this crappy weather ceases, so i can wear them out!!



Congrats! These are fab on you!


----------



## MadameElle

I can never keep up with this thread, but CONGRATS on all the new purchases.


----------



## LavenderIce

nunumgl said:


> I love the shoes!!! Didn't realize CLs can come in white dust bags good to know



Espadrilles come with white dust bags.  Back in the old days, they came with none.  All the other styles come with red.


----------



## hazeltt

This thread is moving fast!! Congrats on all the gorgeous CLs everyone!


----------



## missgiannina

nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple




 love these!


----------



## missgiannina

jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are   my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment  sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...



your hubby did great they are gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now



 gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

aeross said:


> One last pair
> 
> My Jade Patent Ron Rons 85mm bought from Mount St last month
> 
> I love these, the colour is greener in real life
> 
> I went up half a size to 40.5 ( my 100mm are 40s )


 

i love jade they're pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> just got these from Nordstrom  i'm so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a pedicure ASAP, so don't mind my feet! i can't wait until this crappy weather ceases, so i can wear them out!!



great spring/summer wedges!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I just received my RB Mago 140 today!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!



Congrats - they're gorgeous!!


----------



## missgiannina

pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!


----------



## meaghan<3

BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind! 

I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently! 
Leopard Pony Daffodile 160 











And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots! 











With my helper!










Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> just got these from Nordstrom  i'm so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a pedicure ASAP, so don't mind my feet! i can't wait until this crappy weather ceases, so i can wear them out!!





pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!





meaghan<3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind!
> 
> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my helper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Congrats ladies!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

meaghan<3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind!
> 
> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my helper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!





OMG!!!!  
p.s. your little doggy is so freakin cute!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!



Gorgeous babe!!! I love the magos they are starting to grow on me!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations everyone on your amazing new reveals all the lady clous are drop dead grogeoussssss!


----------



## pixiesparkle

congrats *meaghan*!!! 
I definitely should hop on the MBP Leopard train...and your helper is adorable!!


----------



## meaghan<3

Thanks City!!

A, Thank you!! Andy wanted to get in on the reveal!!


----------



## meaghan<3

Thank you, Pixie!!  He loves the camera!!  Yes, the Leopard MBP would look fabulous on you!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

meaghan<3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind!
> 
> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my helper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Those are so beautiful!!  and the pup is beyond adorable! Thanks for sharing these


----------



## meaghan<3

^^ Thank you, A!  How are the Dramas treating you BTW?


----------



## MadameElle

pixie - congrats on your RB Mago.  Your pics are so clear.

meaghan - congrats on your leopard pony daf.  Thanks for the comparison pics.  I love the MBP leopard.    Can't wait to get mine soon.


----------



## aoqtpi

pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!



These are fantastic!



meaghan<3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind!
> 
> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my helper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Love the leopard!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

meaghan<3 said:


> ^^ Thank you, A!  How are the Dramas treating you BTW?



They're gorgeous but I still haven't taken them out "for real" - just paraded around my living room. I can't seem to find the proper forum for their premiere  Going to a wedding next week so I'm pretty sure that will be their first day in the lime-light  Thanks again for my beauties


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies -- just a warning, don't know where else to post it but I think you should know. I talked about my sob story with the lost pair of CL's and the nude Lady Peeps that I won and the seller didn't ship because she was "out of the country and they were no longer available" -- well, she left me negative feedback this morning saying that I was a liar and the shoes were no longer available (eBay removed it) but I just found them on Bonanza with a "new low price"!!!  Please don't shop with *LoubLove* on eBay or *LouboutinLove* on Bonz. I don't think someone so unethical would be a very good seller to work with or be trustworthy.


----------



## jeshika

*meaghan* i love your doggie!!!! oh the shoes are lovely too!


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!



gooorgeous, *pixie*!


----------



## MadameElle

Jeshika - where are your Mago's?  Have you received them from Nordies?


----------



## pixiesparkle

**SchnauzerCrazy**,**missgiannina**,**Cityfashionista**,**adctd2onlnshpng**,**MadameElle**,**aoptpi** and **jeshika** - Thank you ladies for your kind comments!


----------



## hazeltt

pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!



They finally arrived! I hope the sizing worked out well. They're lovely! Congrats!




meaghan<3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind!
> 
> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> 
> And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots!
> 
> With my helper!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



I love both pairs!! Those MBPs are irresistible! And so is your doggie!! Maybe I need to add my name to the waiting list for those MBPs in case I really do need them by the time they become available!


----------



## meaghan<3

MadameElle said:


> meaghan - congrats on your leopard pony daf.  Thanks for the comparison pics.  I love the MBP leopard.    Can't wait to get mine soon.



Thank you, MadameElle!! You are going to love them!  They are so versatile! 



aoqtpi said:


> Love the leopard!



Thank you, aoqtpi!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're gorgeous but I still haven't taken them out "for real" - just paraded around my living room. I can't seem to find the proper forum for their premiere  Going to a wedding next week so I'm pretty sure that will be their first day in the lime-light  Thanks again for my beauties



Woo hoo!!! I can't wait to see your outfit pictures!! Don't forget to post them!! 



jeshika said:


> *meaghan* i love your doggie!!!! oh the shoes are lovely too!



Thank you, jeshika!!  He is a ham! 


hazeltt said:


> I love both pairs!! Those MBPs are irresistible! And so is your doggie!! Maybe I need to add my name to the waiting list for those MBPs in case I really do need them by the time they become available!



Thank you, hazeltt! Once, I pull out my shoes I think he knows, I am either going out or we're going to take pictures!   You should definitely add your name... just in case!  I learned the hard way and missed them when they first came out, and found them on ebay a couple of months later!


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> Jeshika - where are your Mago's?  Have you received them from Nordies?



they are at my friend's place... i'm going to pick them up this weekend.


----------



## BattyBugs

Gab, Pixie, Meaghan: Congrats on your new additions, ladies.


----------



## hazeltt

They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!


*Framboise patent Pigalle 120*


----------



## pixiesparkle

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*


I totally disagreee! They ARE very special..you don't see that colour piggy around everyday..congrats!!


----------



## MadameElle

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!  *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*



Congrts hazeltt.  Your pigalles are special.  I am thinking of getting the LP in that color myself.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*



What a beautiful and feminine color!


----------



## missgiannina

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*



They are really special the color is amazing!


----------



## missgiannina

meaghan<3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind!
> 
> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my helper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



 love them!


----------



## hazeltt

Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them! 


Here&#8217;s a mod shot!


----------



## Cityfashionista

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*




Congrats!


----------



## nunumgl

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> 
> Heres a mod shot!



I LOVE them! They are TDF  ... Did I say LOVE?


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*



I love this color beautiful! It IS a cheery color!   makes me wanna


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> 
> Heres a mod shot!



Hotlicious!


----------



## PeepToe

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> 
> Heres a mod shot!


 LOVE LOVE LOVE that color!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MadameElle

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them! Heres a mod shot!



Gorgeous


----------



## flowergirly

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> Heres a mod shot!


_Totally_ hot ..... piggies are the best!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*



OMG...I ...


----------



## KarenBorter

I got something in the mail today ... New to me  and they are FUN FUN FUN! I saw this shoe with the heel on *Girl6*'s collection thread and I had seen it on Bonanza but when I went back to check it was sold 	. 

I decided to check back a couple of days later ... and lo and behold IT WAS THERE . I posted it in the authentication thread and even before it was verified, I was emailing with the buyer back and forth, she sent me pics of the bottoms and agreed to ship it to my work rather then my Pay Pal Verified address. I was happy and so I bought them. 

So today after picking the box up from the post office (the postal carrier didn't even RING the doorbell) we were on our way home






I have to confess I was really surprised when I saw what was inside! 






Okay, I am just kidding, that's my girl Roxy aka the cat tattooed on my leg ... 

The seller packed the shoes really well and included a goodie bag and a sweet note. I had mentioned that I may DIY the shoes so she even included a few rhinestones. How sweet! 






Without further ado ...


----------



## MadameElle

Roxy is very helpful undoing the tape on your box.  Can't wait to see what's inside the box.


----------



## KarenBorter

May I present to you











The NEW TO ME and pretty much STOLEN IMO ... The Comete in Mirror/Laser
(with flash)





(with flash)





(with flash)





(without flash)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> May I present to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEW TO ME and pretty much STOLEN IMO ... The Comete in Mirror/Laser
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (without flash)



Congratulations Karen!! They're beautiful - and I love the kitty helping! So adorable!!


----------



## MadameElle

K - I am blinded by these shiny beauties


----------



## KarenBorter

and a couple of toe box shots 

(without flash)






(with flash ... THEY GLOW!)






There is some damage on the right shoe on the outside but honestly it is HARDLY noticeable. I bought them from a seller named ugogirl and she is AWESOME to deal with. 

So now I have 3 pair ... and the start of a mini collection! Thanks for letting me indulge without creating a reveal thread LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> K - I am blinded by these shiny beauties



thank you *MadameElle *Seriously they are insane. I need to take some shots of them in the sunlight. *Girl6 *was NOT kidding when she said they shine brilliantly and of varied color. I was mesmerized. Too bad it's supposed to rain tomorrow or I would wear them


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congratulations Karen!! They're beautiful - and I love the kitty helping! So adorable!!



Thank you  and yes, Roxy is helpful if anything haha. Thunder, the boy kitty, couldn't be bothered ... Typical


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Hazel* & *Karen*!!!


----------



## jeninvan

KarenBorter said:


> and a couple of toe box shots
> 
> (without flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash ... THEY GLOW!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some damage on the right shoe on the outside but honestly it is HARDLY noticeable. I bought them from a seller named ugogirl and she is AWESOME to deal with.
> 
> So now I have 3 pair ... and the start of a mini collection! Thanks for letting me indulge without creating a reveal thread LOL


 


ooooo.. love the new addition...so different congrats


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats *Hazel* & *Karen*!!!




*Candyapples88 *thank you! I love them. I am usually not a pointy toe extended length kinda gal but these just grabbed me.


----------



## KarenBorter

jeninvan said:


> ooooo.. love the new addition...so different congrats



*Jeninvan *Thank you! I love that they are different and as far as I know Msr. Louboutin isn't using this patent anymore. I will love them and hug them and squeeze them and call them George ... Okay, maybe not but I will love them


----------



## jeninvan

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> 
> Heres a mod shot!


 

congrats on your new pair...i absolutely love pigalle and the color is TDF


----------



## clothingguru

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> 
> Heres a mod shot!



LOVE them on you! Love the color!!! Congrats! 


*LADIES you all have such amazing buys! Im so sorry i cannot comment individually  But they are all beautiful! *


----------



## 9distelle

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now


They look all beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> May I present to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEW TO ME and pretty much STOLEN IMO ... The Comete in Mirror/Laser
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (without flash)



Wow karen! Your collection is growing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> 
> Heres a mod shot!



They look great on you! Love your piggies!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed.  I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol


----------



## bling*lover

Those are a gorgeous color *nerdy*, they are lovely congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*


 
WOW! Where did you find those? They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

meaghan<3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL new purchases ladies! I am so far behind!
> 
> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And side by side with my Leopard MBP to compare spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my helper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


 
Congrats!! I just love both those pairs sooo much! Beautiful!


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> and a couple of toe box shots
> 
> (without flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash ... THEY GLOW!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some damage on the right shoe on the outside but honestly it is HARDLY noticeable. I bought them from a seller named ugogirl and she is AWESOME to deal with.
> 
> So now I have 3 pair ... and the start of a mini collection! Thanks for letting me indulge without creating a reveal thread LOL


 
Those are cool! Very bright!! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed. I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol


 
Yayyy! I just love when you find the pairs you have wanted for so long! Awesome pair! Congrats


----------



## Jerrica

KarenBorter said:


> and a couple of toe box shots
> 
> (without flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash ... THEY GLOW!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some damage on the right shoe on the outside but honestly it is HARDLY noticeable. I bought them from a seller named ugogirl and she is AWESOME to deal with.
> 
> So now I have 3 pair ... and the start of a mini collection! Thanks for letting me indulge without creating a reveal thread LOL



I love these! Congratulations on your growing collection


----------



## Jerrica

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed.  I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol



Great colour!


----------



## KarenBorter

Jerrica said:


> I love these! Congratulations on your growing collection




Thank you *Jerrica *I looked at them again this morning and tried them on (after taking off my Bianca's that I am getting more adept at wearing) and put them on with jeans ... I think they will look SMASHING with skinny jeans. Damn the cold front that moved into so cal today ... bad timing.


----------



## KarenBorter

I am finding it very difficult today to NOT call Janene to see if they have anything in Nude in my size at Robertson 	

Okay ... I may be okay ... my Mago's are ready to be picked up from Pasquales


----------



## karwood

*sobe,* the Balota look ahhhhhh-mmmmazing on you!!Seriously, I wish I could wake up every morning to a view like yours.
*japs,* fram MBB twin!!! Love all your other babies!
*clooky,* Fierce!
*gymangel*, I love this color for the LC! I wish I could jump on the LC bandwagon, unfortunately CL slingbacks just don't work on my skinny little heels 
*April* Happy Belated 30th Birthday! I can't think of a better way to kick off a milestone birthday than treating yourself  to a pair of fabulous Louboutins! BTW, weclome to TPF!
*missgiannina,* this style is becoming a huge hit! I may need to jump on this bandwagon before they sell out!
*nunu, * congrats! they will be perfect for the spring and summer.
*jenin*, I agree, they are sexy heels!
*aeross,* Long time, no see!  congrats on getting those HP Batik, I know they sold like hot cakes! I also love you red and jade's babies! I hope you had a good trip in LV!
*Gab, * lovely!
*pixie,* I am so happy you got your Magos without any glitch (I hope). They look beautiful on you!
*meaghan,* Purrrrrr-fection! OK, I'm eating crow for lunch and dinner. All the talk  I did about "only one pair Daff is enough for me" blah, blah... Well, let's just say, I caved :shame:
*hazel,* love the color!
*karen,* I have never seen this style before! They are fab!! What a sweet seller!
*nerdy,* cool color! Congrats on scoring them!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> *s*
> *karen,* I have never seen this style before! They are fab!! What a sweet seller!



Thanks *Kar *honestly the style is in *Girl6*'s collection (page 2) but with a heel. But I have NEVER seen that type of patent used on a shoe ever before and couldn't pass the chance to own them at $ 99.00 and they are so much FUN


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> Thanks *Kar *honestly the style is in *Girl6*'s collection (page 2) but with a heel. But I have NEVER seen that type of patent used on a shoe ever before and couldn't pass the chance to own them at $ 99.00 and they are so much FUN



$99! these get an extra "fab" for fabulous price!


----------



## April_q8

Posh23 said:


> Wow!! These are stunning!! What color are they? I've never seen them yet!
> 
> Happy Birthday!


 



thank u  the color called Alba silver


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

KarenBorter said:


> May I present to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEW TO ME and pretty much STOLEN IMO ... The Comete in Mirror/Laser
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (without flash)


 

WOW Thos are crazy!!! They're so unique!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Chins4

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now


 
Soooo sexy


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> WOW Thos are crazy!!! They're so unique!!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you *Dr.Louboutin *! I probably could have worn them today ... the threatened rain hasn't hit yet  

But on the upside, my Mago is back with me today.


----------



## nalexis2121

i got my black daffodiles today omg


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> i got my black daffodiles today omg



wo0t !!!!! Yay! Those are the ones that I want to get!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed. I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol


 
Yay birdy clap!!


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> wo0t !!!!! Yay! Those are the ones that I want to get!


 
i couldnt walk away when i walked into saks and they had them today! you should call saks tysons galleria they had a few pairs and a pair of lady clous to my surprise!


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> i couldnt walk away when i walked into saks and they had them today! you should call saks tysons galleria they had a few pairs and a pair of lady clous to my surprise!



Sadly, I am going to have to abstain  I hit my budget with the Bianca's and Mago's I just got and I am waiting patiently for the Maggie  I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## juicyjeans

I'm now waiting for my Graffiti Ballerina flats  ... and I really need to go on a ban! :ban:


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> I'm now waiting for my Graffiti Ballerina flats  ... and I really need to go on a ban! :ban:



wo0t! Yeah, I am finding it very difficult to stick to my ban. I REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAALLY need a pair of nude shoes.


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> Sadly, I am going to have to abstain  I hit my budget with the Bianca's and Mago's I just got and I am waiting patiently for the Maggie  I will live vicariously through you!


 

awww I understand that, i just cut myself off thats two pairs in less than two weeks for me! I hope nothing new that I cant live without releases anytime soon i dont no if my will power will be as strong as yours!


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> awww I understand that, i just cut myself off thats two pairs in less than two weeks for me! I hope nothing new that I cant live without releases anytime soon i dont no if my will power will be as strong as yours!



I'm struggling. I need to call my SA at Robertson to talk to her about the Maggie's I want ... and it's going to take all that I can muster to NOT ask her about nudes in my size ... I keep chanting my mantra and I may be okay however if they DO have a Nude Bianca in stock (unlikely) I may be forced to go in and try it one ... you know, for size and all


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> wo0t! Yeah, I am finding it very difficult to stick to my ban. I REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAALLY need a pair of nude shoes.


 
Karen me too! I have been feeling that Nude buzz worse than ever!


----------



## Louboutin Kitty

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now



OMG. Gorgeous! Both pairs just pop!


----------



## ntntgo

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed. I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol


 
*Nerdy*-totally loving on them.  Chartreuse is the new black (isn't that so over used?) but they will look awesome on you for the summer.  Well done.


----------



## ntntgo

KarenBorter said:


> May I present to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NEW TO ME and pretty much STOLEN IMO ... The Comete in Mirror/Laser
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (without flash)


 
Holy S&%t.  I cannot believe she sold those.  OMG.  You are a lucky girl.  Wear them in amazing style and health.  I am just floored that she sold them.  Good for you.


----------



## ntntgo

hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*


 
*hazeltt*-total happy shoes. Like when you're listening to the radio or a CD and a happy song comes on.  They're like a ray of sunshine.


----------



## ntntgo

pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!


 
They look gorgeous on you.  Thank you for pointing me in the direction to get a new pair for myself.  I sent the damaged ones back and got them from Nordies, like you had told me.


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> I'm struggling. I need to call my SA at Robertson to talk to her about the Maggie's I want ... and it's going to take all that I can muster to NOT ask her about nudes in my size ... I keep chanting my mantra and I may be okay however if they DO have a Nude Bianca in stock (unlikely) I may be forced to go in and try it one ... you know, for size and all



lol ohh how u sound like me that was soooo my plan for today lol and 

oh yes how i want the nude maggies in pumice  the thought just makes me


----------



## nalexis2121

i know this is off topic but is it wrong that my heart goes *pitter patter* for shoes!? lol


----------



## BattyBugs

*Karen*, they are beautiful. I have to say that Girl6's thread is responsible for at least a few additions. :shame:
*Nerdy*, that is such a gorgeous color. They match a Chanel I own & love.


----------



## MadameElle

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed.  I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol



Congrats nerdy - I have not seen this color before.


----------



## MadameElle

nalexis2121 said:


> i got my black daffodiles today omg



Congrats nalexis


----------



## MadameElle

juicyjeans said:


> I'm now waiting for my Graffiti Ballerina flats  ... and I really need to go on a ban! :ban:



I will wait patiently for your pics.  Congrats.


----------



## MadameElle

nalexis2121 said:


> i know this is off topic but* is it wrong that my heart goes *pitter patter* for shoes!?* lol



  Perfectly normal condition when you see a pair you


----------



## hazeltt

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats!



Thanks *city*!



nunumgl said:


> I LOVE them! They are TDF  ... Did I say LOVE?



You are so sweet! 



KarenBorter said:


> I love this color beautiful! It IS a cheery color!   makes me wanna



Thanks *Karen! *I love your new addition to your growing collection! That is such a rare pair! And that goodie bag is a great bonus!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hotlicious!



Thanks *Nerdy!*



PeepToe said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE that color!!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks *PeepToe*! This color will be great for summer! I can't wait to wear them out!



MadameElle said:


> Gorgeous



You should totally get the LP in this color!! It really brightens up your day!


----------



## hazeltt

flowergirly said:


> _Totally_ hot ..... piggies are the best!



Thank you *flowergirly! *I really love this style! They just get more comfortable each time I wear them (I have a pair in black patent and needed more! )



SongbirdDiva said:


> OMG...I ...



Thanks *SongbirdDiva!* My piggie collection is nothing compared to yours!



candyapples88 said:


> Congrats *Hazel* & *Karen*!!!



Thanks *candyapples*!



jeninvan said:


> congrats on your new pair...i absolutely love pigalle and the color is TDF



Thanks you *jeninvan*!



clothingguru said:


> LOVE them on you! Love the color!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> *LADIES you all have such amazing buys! Im so sorry i cannot comment individually  But they are all beautiful! *



Thank you *R*!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> They look great on you! Love your piggies!



Thanks for your kind compliment! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed.  I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol



That's an amazing color! I'm so glad they were meant to be! Congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW! Where did you find those? They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!



Thanks *l.a*! I got them from the Miami boutique. I was eyeing them when I saw them in the lookbook and called about a month in advance to get on the wait list for them! 



karwood said:


> *hazel,* love the color!



Thank you *kar!* I'm finally starting to get out of my comfort zone and try some new colors!



ntntgo said:


> *hazeltt*-total happy shoes. Like when you're listening to the radio or a CD and a happy song comes on.  They're like a ray of sunshine.



Thank you *Nat*!! They totally are! I'm glad I picked out this color!


----------



## hazeltt

MadameElle said:


> Perfectly normal condition when you see a pair you



Absolutely agree!


----------



## hazeltt

juicyjeans said:


> I'm now waiting for my Graffiti Ballerina flats  ... and I really need to go on a ban! :ban:


I can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## nalexis2121

MadameElle said:


> Congrats nalexis



thank youuuuu


----------



## nalexis2121

MadameElle said:


> Perfectly normal condition when you see a pair you



 thank you i was starting to question my self back to enjoying!


----------



## hazeltt

nalexis2121 said:


> i got my black daffodiles today omg



Congrats! I see you really like this style


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> Holy S&%t.  I cannot believe she sold those.  OMG.  You are a lucky girl.  Wear them in amazing style and health.  I am just floored that she sold them.  Good for you.



Thank you  she said that the toe box was just too tight for her feet and she couldn't keep them. There is some wear on the right shoe but honestly, you can BARELY see it due to the magnificent shine of the shoes.

I keep pulling them out of the box and looking at them. I can't believe I got them for the price I got them for either. 

Louboutin Blog responded to me on Twitter about the vintage nature of the shoe. I also saw the cousin shoe on *Girl6*'s blog and was blown away by the color of the patent. Now it just needs to not STORM so I can wear them (maybe Sunday I can).


----------



## KarenBorter

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *Karen! *I love your new addition to your growing collection! That is such a rare pair! And that goodie bag is a great bonus!



And thank you *hazeltt *I do love them ... they are so "funky chic" and it kinda fits my personality somewhat. I have a feeling they are going to be one of my prized pairs.


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed.  I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol



This shoe, in this color simply SCREAMS Springtime ... congratulations!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nalexis2121 said:


> i got my black daffodiles today omg



We want pics!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

(side note: all my new CLs made the Louboutin Blog! )


----------



## juicyjeans

hazeltt said:


> I can't wait to see the reveal!


 
Thanks *hazeltt *



MadameElle said:


> I will wait patiently for your pics. Congrats.


 
Thank you *MadameElle *

I will defintely get pics up as soon as they come!


----------



## chloe speaks

The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?


----------



## Michail27

1.rantus flat in taupe
2.cl studded sneakers


----------



## MadameElle

chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?



They are beautiful, but strassing them will make them .  Its really up to you.


----------



## KarenBorter

chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?



I think volcano would look AMAZING on these but as a stand alone color? They are LOVELY! Congrats where did you score these from?


----------



## KarenBorter

Michail27 said:


> 1.rantus flat in taupe
> 2.cl studded sneakers



Those are AWESOME! before I found this forum I didn't even KNOW Msr. Louboutin made sneaks ... Love them!


----------



## SassySarah

Chloe they are gorgeous!


----------



## juicyjeans

chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?


 
They look stunning on you! Congrats


----------



## juicyjeans

Michail27 said:


> 1.rantus flat in taupe
> 2.cl studded sneakers


 
Love them both!  We need some MOD pics, I want to see them on a foot!


----------



## Michail27

HERE THEY ARE MOD PICS OF BOTH


----------



## KarenBorter

Michail27 said:


> HERE THEY ARE MOD PICS OF BOTH



Oustanding! they look FANTASTIC ON!


----------



## karwood

*nalexis,* where are modeling pics?!?!?
*chloe,* they are lovely, but I think they would be more lovely if you were to add volcano strass.
*michail*, both are very cool!


----------



## roussel

ntntgo said:


> Lux Ultraviolet
> AD 140mm Astrakhan


 
I love the Lux on you Nat!  Congrats on the new goodies


----------



## MadameElle

Michail27 said:


> HERE THEY ARE MOD PICS OF BOTH



Congrats.  They look better on than on display.  I like the spikes.


----------



## nalexis2121

hazeltt said:


> Congrats! I see you really like this style


 
thank you! and yesss i just gravitated towards it!


----------



## nalexis2121

karwood said:


> *nalexis,* where are modeling pics?!?!?
> *chloe,* they are lovely, but I think they would be more lovely if you were to add volcano strass.
> *michail*, both are very cool!


 

there coming!!!


----------



## nalexis2121

karwood said:


> *nalexis,* where are modeling pics?!?!?
> *chloe,* they are lovely, but I think they would be more lovely if you were to add volcano strass.
> *michail*, both are very cool!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> We want pics!!!


 
on the wayyyy!


----------



## Nolia

By next week, I may have three different pairs on the way!!!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> By next week, I may have three different pairs on the way!!!!!!



 ... I should have taken bets 

I just put a call in to Janene for a nude Altadama and confirmed that I am first on the list for the Maggie in the color way that I want ... so we know I have 2 in my future and somehow knowing that I am content ... even though I REALLY NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED the MBB ... I am being good.


----------



## nalexis2121

can i ask the other ladies in this thread that have daff's once broken in are they loser? did u get ur tts? 1/2sz up/down or 1full size up or down? i went half a size up, I find that in platforms like jessican simpson, jeffrey cambell I must go to a 9 (im normally a 8.5) so a 1/2 sz up with the toe box being so small and the hee higher that it works but im worried as i wear they will become too big if that makes sense? pics coming next.


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> can i ask the other ladies in this thread that hae daff's once broken in are they loser? did u get ur tts? 1/2sz up/down or 1full size up or down? i went have a size up, I find that it platform like jessican simpson, jeffrey cambell I must go to a 9. so a 1/2 sz up with the toe box being so small and the hee higher that it works but im worried as i wear they will become too big if that makes sense? pics coming next.



Leather will stretch over time. When I tried on the Daff I did TTS and it felt very good on my foot but then again I am a big fan of chunky platform shoes ... I like to be able to run in my shoes.


----------



## Michail27

KarenBorter said:


> Oustanding! they look FANTASTIC ON!


 

thank you a lot!!i waited so long for the spikes one!
i love them, they will be my second skin!!


----------



## nalexis2121




----------



## Michail27

MadameElle said:


> Congrats. They look better on than on display. I like the spikes.


 
thank you!!i am thinking of buying the black one with spikes too!!


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> ... I should have taken bets
> 
> I just put a call in to Janene for a nude Altadama and confirmed that I am first on the list for the Maggie in the color way that I want ... so we know I have 2 in my future and somehow knowing that I am content ... even though I REALLY NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED the MBB ... I am being good.



I'm stretching it this month and then putting myself on a ban right after.  Having a really rough "family" crisis at home.  Need some retail therapy... something to look forward to.
That and the Pigalle Platos are off limits until the wedding... I need some CL to actually put on before then LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> I'm stretching it this month and then putting myself on a ban right after.  Having a really rough "family" crisis at home.  Need some retail therapy... something to look forward to.
> That and the Pigalle Platos are off limits until the wedding... I need some CL to actually put on before then LOL



I totally get that! TOTALLY. My SA was cracking up when I called her today ... she was like *SING SONG VOICE* "You're addicted" hahaha ... I was laughing right back ... now it's the waiting game for a shipment of the Altadama. I hope it's soon!


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> Leather will stretch over time. When I tried on the Daff I did TTS and it felt very good on my foot but then again I am a big fan of chunky platform shoes ... I like to be able to run in my shoes.


 
thanks KB! when i tried on the black daff i did a 39.5 and it felt great, they 39 was too snug for my liking the 39.5 just felt right i was asking before I committied myself to this exchange from 39 to a 39.5 for my RB daffs ill try them both on again when i get home just to make sure


----------



## KarenBorter

Michail27 said:


> thank you!!i am thinking of buying the black one with spikes too!!



Ooooooo the black with spikes would be super hot! Not that I want to enable you or anything


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nalexis2121 said:


>



Nalexis! Wow! Two pairs, two colors! They are TDF! I want them too!


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> thanks KB! when i tried on the black daff i did a 39.5 and it felt great, they 39 was too snug for my liking the 39.5 just felt right i was asking before I committied myself to this exchange from 39 to a 39.5 for my RB daffs ill try them both on again when i get home just to make sure



Since you have both and you have X amount of days to figure it out I would see which one you are more comfy with. Maybe another girl who owns a pair and has worn it for a while could chime in ... the RB suede may not stretch out as much as a leather will ...


----------



## nalexis2121

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Nalexis! Wow! Two pairs, two colors! They are TDF! I want them too!


 

thank youuu i loveee them #swooon :wub


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> I totally get that! TOTALLY. My SA was cracking up when I called her today ... she was like *SING SONG VOICE* "You're addicted" hahaha ... I was laughing right back ... now it's the waiting game for a shipment of the Altadama. I hope it's soon!



I wonder how many SAs are addicted themselves? XD


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


>



If you are deciding which of the 2 to keep ... go with the RB they are AWESOME


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> I wonder how many SAs are addicted themselves? XD



Let's put it to you this way; when I told her about my find of the Cemete's on bonanza she was like OMG I HAVE TO CHECK THAT OUT


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> If you are deciding which of the 2 to keep ... go with the RB they are AWESOME


 
oh im def keeping both! 

i just cant decide if i wanna keep the rb daff at a 39 my TTS or 39.5 -sigh decisions decisions!


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> oh im def keeping both!
> 
> i just cant decide if i wanna keep the rb daff at a 39 my TTS or 39.5 -sigh decisions decisions!



Well that would depend on how snug the 39 is. I am not sure the suede is going to give too much over time.


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> Well that would depend on how snug the 39 is. I am not sure the suede is going to give too much over time.


 
well my right is slighter bigger than my left coupled with the fact i have flat feet its extremely tight on for my liking i was going to strech the tow box.


----------



## r6girl2005

I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.


----------



## Michail27

KarenBorter said:


> Ooooooo the black with spikes would be super hot! Not that I want to enable you or anything


 

i am right now on negotiatios for obtaining them!!


----------



## Michail27

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.


 
superb!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.



GORGEOUS! I happen to LOVE this shoe


----------



## nalexis2121

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.


 
gorgeousssssss!


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> well my right is slighter bigger than my left coupled with the fact i have flat feet its extremely tight on for my liking i was going to strech the tow box.



My left is bigger then my right ... too bad we don't wear closer sizes


----------



## MadameElle

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.



Congrats.  The magos are amazing aren't they?  Gorgeous mod pics.


----------



## KarenBorter

Michail27 said:


> i am right now on negotiatios for obtaining them!!



excellent!


----------



## JuneHawk

I have several pairs of Declics (including that color).  They are my favorite style. Those look good on you.



chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> My left is bigger then my right ... too bad we don't wear closer sizes


 lolll:wondering hmmm lol


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> lolll:wondering hmmm lol



Seriously I have to double up on the heel pads on the right so my foot doesn't slip out, my left foot is fine.


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> I have several pairs of Declics (including that color).  They are my favorite style. Those look good on you.




*Junehawk!!!!!!* So good to see you back here again!


----------



## JuneHawk

awwwww.....  I thought no one would remember me


----------



## sakura

KarenBorter said:


> Well that would depend on how snug the 39 is. I am not sure the suede is going to give too much over time.





nalexis2121 said:


> well my right is slighter bigger than my left coupled with the fact i have flat feet its extremely tight on for my liking i was going to strech the tow box.



Suede CLs stretch quite a bit.


----------



## r6girl2005

Michail27

KarenBorter

nalexis2121

MadameElle

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## nalexis2121

sakura said:


> Suede CLs stretch quite a bit.



ohhhhh maybe i should re think hmmmm thanks sakura!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Michail27 said:


> HERE THEY ARE MOD PICS OF BOTH



they look great on you!


----------



## missgiannina

nalexis2121 said:


>




 love them!


----------



## missgiannina

chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?



i think they look great now but will look amazing strassed


----------



## missgiannina

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.



 i love magos!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Omg!! My UHG! You would not believe how long I've searched for these in this color and heel height! Where did you score these? I am speechless they are so beautiful! 


chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?


----------



## KarenBorter

sakura said:


> Suede CLs stretch quite a bit.



That is good to know! I have suede shoes, not CL, that haven't stretched but if these do then that's a good tip for any future purchases I may make in suede!


----------



## Michail27

missgiannina said:


> they look great on you!


 

thank you a lot missgiannina...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.


 
Beautiful pair! On NAP are sold out.


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> can i ask the other ladies in this thread that have daff's once broken in are they loser? did u get ur tts? 1/2sz up/down or 1full size up or down? i went half a size up, I find that in platforms like jessican simpson, jeffrey cambell I must go to a 9 (im normally a 8.5) so a 1/2 sz up with the toe box being so small and the hee higher that it works but im worried as i wear they will become too big if that makes sense? pics coming next.




Hi There!   I purchased 2 pairs of the Daff and 1 pair of the Lady Daff.  2 pairs are leather and one pair is the zebra pony skin.  I went TTS in all 3 pairs (meaning by True US size).  I would not recommend going up in this shoe.  Especially with this heel height.  They will stretch!  Trust me, I have many Louboutins that I purchased in the wrong size (in the beginning when I started to buy them) that I can't wear now because they stretched so much.  I, like you, thought that I should go with how they felt when I bought them and then found that they stretched a lot.  This style in particular, is def, IMO, true to size.  I hope that helps!


----------



## juicyjeans

Michail27 said:


> HERE THEY ARE MOD PICS OF BOTH


 I am loving them! Especially the Rantus  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?



Those declics look fabulous


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed.  I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol



congrats Nerdy!!! I like those too! the color is just so unexpected and fun


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> Thanks *pixie, MadameElle, SchnauzerCrazy, and missgiannina*! I really do love them!
> 
> 
> Heres a mod shot!



congrats! I LOVE them on you! The color is so delicious!


----------



## chloe speaks

_Thanks_ *karenborter, sassysarah, karwood, junehawk, missgiannina, mistyknightwin, CEC.LV4eva *_for all your compliments and comments on deciding to Strass_

*mistyknightwin*, I found them on eBay. The seller is my size and has so many shoes that are TDF (ie Lady clou spike in two colors) . I think you will find your UHG pair too! You never know when a pair in just your size will pop up, sometimes Brand New! (A pair of mine just came up BN and regrettably, I had to set a snipe as I would be at a doctor's appt and lost by $12 :cry

I've decided to wear them as is for awhile since I really don't even have time to Strass, unfortunately!


----------



## KarenBorter

chloe speaks said:


> _Thanks_ *karenborter, sassysarah, karwood, junehawk, missgiannina, mistyknightwin, CEC.LV4eva *_for all your compliments and comments on deciding to Strass_
> 
> *mistyknightwin*, I found them on eBay. The seller is my size and has so many shoes that are TDF (ie Lady clou spike in two colors) . I think you will find your UHG pair too! You never know when a pair in just your size will pop up, sometimes Brand New! (A pair of mine just came up BN and regrettably, I had to set a snipe as I would be at a doctor's appt and lost by $12 :cry
> 
> I've decided to wear them as is for awhile since I really don't even have time to Strass, unfortunately!



Either way Chloe ... they are beautiful "as is" ... maybe you can just start purchasing the materials for the Strass job that way they are on hand when you DO have the time to sit down and do it! I love them.


----------



## Michail27

juicyjeans said:


> I am loving them! Especially the Rantus  Thanks for the pics!


 

thank you!!and thank you all for your comments!!please feel free to tell me your opinion for my shoe and bag collection!!
have fun!!


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats! I LOVE them on you! The color is so delicious!



Thank you!! I see you added something delicious too to your wait list in your siggy!


----------



## karwood

*r6girl,* your Mago look amazing on you!
*nalexis,* they are fab!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hazeltt said:


> Thank you!! I see you added something delicious too to your wait list in your siggy!



lol I gave in... They should be arriving sometime next week, but I've been waiting for a bunch of things these days and everything's delayed


----------



## jeshika

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful pair! On NAP are sold out.



Barneys.com has them in stock!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Barneys.com has them in stock!



I was actually really surprised to see this! Both colours!! :okay:


----------



## karwood

If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.

Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.


----------



## mistyknightwin

chloe speaks said:


> _Thanks_ *karenborter, sassysarah, karwood, junehawk, missgiannina, mistyknightwin, CEC.LV4eva *_for all your compliments and comments on deciding to Strass_
> 
> *mistyknightwin*, I found them on eBay. The seller is my size and has so many shoes that are TDF (ie Lady clou spike in two colors) . I think you will find your UHG pair too! You never know when a pair in just your size will pop up, sometimes Brand New! (A pair of mine just came up BN and regrettably, I had to set a snipe as I would be at a doctor's appt and lost by $12 :cry
> 
> I've decided to wear them as is for awhile since I really don't even have time to Strass, unfortunately!


 Awww, I know the pain  I've missed out on so many pairs by a few dollars. But thanks for the encouragement! I know they will be mine one day  

Wear them in good health!


----------



## Accessorize*me

My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~! 
Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!


----------



## MadameElle

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair



Congrats Karwood.  It is meant to be for your feet.  They are so beautiful.  I can't wait for the MBP leopard to arrive.


----------



## MadameElle

Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~! Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!



OMG .  The Blue/Beige Mago goes very well with your AMQ clutch.  Congrats.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*karwood*, those look AMAZING on your feet!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *MadameElle*, the Black version is stunning on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.



*karwood* 

LOVE LOVE LOVE your new leopard Dafs!!!! Congrats dear!!! 

Now, I cant wait to got my Beige Lady Dafs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~!
> Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!



Perfect combination!!! :okay: Congrats on your new Magos!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.


 
 Those are my favorite Daffs! AMAZING! They are sensational!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~!
> Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!


 
Yay!Congrats! They are perfect with your AMQ clutch


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Karwood* and *Accessorize*!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.



This is a gorgeous shoe on gorgeous legs! so glad you got them back!


----------



## KarenBorter

Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~!
> Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!


 
PERFECT match! Love this colorway would have gotten it too as I love the design and fit of the Mago!


----------



## karwood

*Accessorize,* love the Mago with the AMQ clutch.

Thank you so much *Karen, Accessorize, l.a., CRISPE, MadameElle and Candy*! I am so happy I found these shoes again and I  will definitely  not  let them go again.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

karwood said:


> *Accessorize,* love the Mago with the AMQ clutch.
> 
> Thank you so much *Karen, Accessorize, l.a., CRISPE, MadameElle and Candy*! I am so happy I found these shoes again and I  will definitely  not  let them go again.


What a lovely collection you have...love the babel boots!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Alright ladies...I finally FINALLY got my hands on these gorgeous pair of Jenny in Royal Blue.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

These are a very special pair of shoes...my first Louboutins!!!  The photos do not do the color justice.


----------



## jeshika

*karwood*, i love the leopard daffs on you! they look so great on you!

*Dr. L*, the RB Jennys look so great on you!  where did you get them from? 

ETA, *Dr. L*, the lavender is lovely too!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

jeshika said:


> *karwood*, i love the leopard daffs on you! they look so great on you!
> 
> *Dr. L*, the RB Jennys look so great on you!  where did you get them from?
> 
> ETA, *Dr. L*, the lavender is lovely too!


Hi Jeshika, thanks!!  Well, the story behind the Jennys is quite extensive...but bottom line, only Las Vegas had them in the entire nation.... I had them sent from Vegas to Los Angeles (my home town).  I took a risk in getting a half size down, but was so glad I did because they stretch!!  I think they just have 1 39 left as of Thursday.


----------



## jeshika

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Hi Jeshika, thanks!!  Well, the story behind the Jennys is quite extensive...but bottom line, only Las Vegas had them in the entire nation.... I had them sent from Vegas to Los Angeles (my home town).  I took a risk in getting a half size down, but was so glad I did because they stretch!!  I think they just have 1 39 left as of Thursday.



oh boo... that's too large for me. o well.

in any case, they look lovely on you! congrats on your new addition!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.



Is this the specific pair we emailed about a few weeks back?


----------



## cts900

I have gotten behind and did not go back as far as I should have...I am soooo sorry to the ladies who I have missed.  

*Dr. Louboutin*: The lavender patent Biancas are one of my favorites EVER.  Congrats! 

*Accessorize*: Gorgeous shade of blue. Gorgeous! 

*kar*: Meant to be indeed!  They are fabulous on you, my friend.  

*JuneHawk*: OMG! So good to se you in here stranger! 

*r6girl*: They are lovely on you. Congrats.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dr. Louboutin said:


> These are a very special pair of shoes...my first Louboutins!!! The photos do not do the color justice.


 
Congrats on both your Biancas and your Jennys! Stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood, they are fab!!!

accessorize, fantastic new Magos!


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.



They look stunning!!  You pull them off flawlessly!!



Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~!
> Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!


I love the blue!! Simply divine!!




Dr. Louboutin said:


> Alright ladies...I finally FINALLY got my hands on these gorgeous pair of Jenny in Royal Blue.


These look AMAZING with your orange nail polish!! Really make the color pop!!



Dr. Louboutin said:


> These are a very special pair of shoes...my first Louboutins!!!  The photos do not do the color justice.



The light powdery color contrasts well with the red sole!  I've never seen this color but I like it a lot!!


----------



## bornfree

Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~!
> Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!



shoe twins!! lovey combi here with the alexander mcqueen clutch


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Dr. Loub*, the RB Jenny's look fab!


----------



## 5elle

chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?



Don't TOUCH these with strass until they are otherwise wrecked beyond wearability. I have this pair and they are one of the most versatile and classy pairs out there and my personal favourite declic combo. They are also highly sought after and some ladies on this forum would sell limbs  for this style. Congrats on a great find!


----------



## FlipDiver

Dr. Louboutin said:


> These are a very special pair of shoes...my first Louboutins!!!  The photos do not do the color justice.



Beautiful color!  What an amazing _first_ pair!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *CRISPEDROSA, l.a_girl19, KarenBorter, karwood, cts900, Bellashoes, Nolia, bornfree* !!

*KarenBorter*, I know, the Black ones are divine as well!

*Dr.Louboutin*, your Jennys are giving me goosebumps!! 

*Bellashoes*, I LOVE your McQ Clutch!!

*bornfree*, think we're twins on quite a few pairs....  Great minds think alike!


----------



## bling*lover

Karwood: Glad you got your Daf back they are lovely and look fab on you!
Accessorize: Congrats on your RB Mago, they go perfectly with your McQ Clutch!
Dr.Louboutin: Your lavender Bianca's are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## jeshika

My new additions 

Pink Blanches





Ruby Lady Clous


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> My new additions
> 
> Pink Blanches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady Clous



Lovely adds!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeshika!!!! Those are beautiful!!! I wonder how many blocks apart we live.... hmmm


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.



oh Karwood congratulations!!!! i remember when you posted about these and now you've got 'em!!! YAY!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dr. Louboutin said:


> These are a very special pair of shoes...my first Louboutins!!!  The photos do not do the color justice.


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> My new additions
> 
> Pink Blanches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady Clous



That pink is TDF  congratulations!


----------



## MadameElle

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you *MadameElle*, the Black version is stunning on you!



Thanks to you also.


----------



## MadameElle

Dr. Louboutin said:


> These are a very special pair of shoes...my first Louboutins!!!  The photos do not do the color justice.



The RB jenny and lavender bianca are gorgeous on you.  Congrats.


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> My new additions  Pink Blanches Ruby Lady Clous



Congrats on both pairs jesh.  I love the ruby lady clou.  Its good for my wallet that I cannot walk in 150mm slingbacks.


----------



## jeshika

candyapples88 said:


> Lovely adds!!



 *candy*!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jeshika!!!! Those are beautiful!!! I wonder how many blocks apart we live.... hmmm



 *Nerdy*! Since I saw your taupe pair... I can't get them out of my head either!

teehee... i wonder the same... i would love to play in your closet  please do not be alarmed if you see someone standing in front of that glorious shoe closet of yours and drooling uncontrollably. 



KarenBorter said:


> That pink is TDF  congratulations!



thanks *Karen*! I have grown to  them!



MadameElle said:


> Congrats on both pairs jesh.  I love the ruby lady clou.  Its good for my wallet that I cannot walk in 150mm slingbacks.



thanks *E*! I can't either... but I'm determined to try!


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Hi There!   I purchased 2 pairs of the Daff and 1 pair of the Lady Daff.  2 pairs are leather and one pair is the zebra pony skin.  I went TTS in all 3 pairs (meaning by True US size).  I would not recommend going up in this shoe.  Especially with this heel height.  They will stretch!  Trust me, I have many Louboutins that I purchased in the wrong size (in the beginning when I started to buy them) that I can't wear now because they stretched so much.  I, like you, thought that I should go with how they felt when I bought them and then found that they stretched a lot.  This style in particular, is def, IMO, true to size.  I hope that helps!



thank you for your help!


----------



## nalexis2121

karwood said:


> *r6girl,* your Mago look amazing on you!
> *nalexis,* they are fab!



thank you!


----------



## jeninvan

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Alright ladies...I finally FINALLY got my hands on these gorgeous pair of Jenny in Royal Blue.


 
They are absolutely TDF ...congratulations


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Hi There!   I purchased 2 pairs of the Daff and 1 pair of the Lady Daff.  2 pairs are leather and one pair is the zebra pony skin.  I went TTS in all 3 pairs (meaning by True US size).  I would not recommend going up in this shoe.  Especially with this heel height.  They will stretch!  Trust me, I have many Louboutins that I purchased in the wrong size (in the beginning when I started to buy them) that I can't wear now because they stretched so much.  I, like you, thought that I should go with how they felt when I bought them and then found that they stretched a lot.  This style in particular, is def, IMO, true to size.  I hope that helps!



chaaci, do the leather ones stretch alot these are my first two cl purchases (hehe) so now im wondering if i should go down to a 39 from a 39.5 in my blk daf ... HELP!!!:help:


----------



## candyapples88

nalexis2121 said:


> chaaci, do the leather ones stretch alot these are my first two cl purchases (hehe) so now im wondering if i should go down to a 39 from a 39.5 in my blk daf ... HELP!!!:help:



Can you fit a 39? If you can, then I would go down to that size. However, regardless of stretching, the shoe shouldn't be so tight that it cramps when you walk or that you even have to cram your foot into the shoe to get it to fit. It's not healthy for your feet or back to wear shoes like that. Trust me, I've done a number on my feet from wearing shoes too small and I'm only in my 20s! I already have feet and shin problems! That's why now I can't stand to wear shoes that are overly tight...I need room. HTH!


----------



## nalexis2121

candyapples88 said:


> Can you fit a 39? If you can, then I would go down to that size. However, regardless of stretching, the shoe shouldn't be so tight that it cramps when you walk or that you even have to cram your foot into the shoe to get it to fit. It's not healthy for your feet or back to wear shoes like that. Trust me, I've done a number on my feet from wearing shoes too small and I'm only in my 20s! I already have feet and shin problems! That's why now I can't stand to wear shoes that are overly tight...I need room. HTH!



I can fit a 39, im just worried about the stretching. ill give another walk around my carpet with them tom. and  see how i feel, and ohhhh trust me i know my grandmother taught me early on if i dont think ill be able to manage ill def go ahead and go up. thanks candy!


----------



## candyapples88

nalexis2121 said:


> I can fit a 39, im just worried about the stretching. ill give another walk around my carpet with them tom. and  see how i feel, and ohhhh trust me i know my grandmother taught me early on if i dont think ill be able to manage ill def go ahead and go up. thanks candy!



If you can fit a 39 and it's comfortable, then do the 39.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> My new additions
> 
> Pink Blanches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady Clous



Jeshika! Those are gergeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Karwood*: Congrats on finding your Leopard Daff again!
*Accessorize*Me*: Beautiful blue Mago. Congratulations!
*Dr.Louboutin*: Love the Jenny & Biancas.
*Jeshika*: Gorgeous new additions.


----------



## BattyBugs

I had two pair waiting when I got to work, but sadly, the SA located and ordered the wrong size. This pair of beauties was the pair that came to be mine while I was in San Francisco...thanks to Rock_Dog.

We were wrapping up our first stop at Saks, when RD happened to ask one of the SAs if they had a particular, sold out style hiding in the store somewhere. He replied that he believed they did have a pair that had been on hold (but was not on hold any longer), in the back. He brought them out & sadly for her, they were not her size. Lucky for me, they were mine.  Before you could blink, I snatched this pair up, paid for them and asked that they be shipped to me, since I didn't have room in my carry on for them.

The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!


----------



## Jönathan

*Karwood,* The Daffodiles are gorgeous!
*jeshika,* Beautiful additions!
*Batty,* What great luck!  Those VP Spikes are hot!


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I had two pair waiting when I got to work, but sadly, the SA located and ordered the wrong size. This pair of beauties was the pair that came to be mine while I was in San Francisco...thanks to Rock_Dog.
> 
> We were wrapping up our first stop at Saks, when RD happened to ask one of the SAs if they had a particular, sold out style hiding in the store somewhere. He replied that he believed they did have a pair that had been on hold (but was not on hold any longer), in the back. He brought them out & sadly for her, they were not her size. Lucky for me, they were mine.  Before you could blink, I snatched this pair up, paid for them and asked that they be shipped to me, since I didn't have room in my carry on for them.
> 
> The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!



Batty congrats on the black VPs!  Did you get the exact same size as the beige VP?  The only reason I ask is because the black ran big and stretched a lot, beige I found ran smaller.  I literally have taken the shoe side by side and heel to toe both in a 38.5 and my beige are smaller.  The black ones have stretched to the point even with grips and foot petals I may have to let them go I fall out of them.  I'm interested if yours run smaller in beige as well.


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> chaaci, do the leather ones stretch alot these are my first two cl purchases (hehe) so now im wondering if i should go down to a 39 from a 39.5 in my blk daf ... HELP!!!:help:



Hi!  In my opinion...they stretch enough.  At first, it felt a bit snug in the toe box, but not unmanageable.  Now, they fit great!  So, if size 39 is your True US size, I would highly recommend getting them in that size (unless your foot is a wide, then you may have to size up).  With how high the heel is, I would be afraid that if you went up and then it starts stretching, you may not be able to wear them.  I hope that helps!  Good luck!


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.






BEAUTIFUL!  But then again, as you can see from avi, I'm biased!  I'm glad you got them again!


----------



## missgiannina

karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.



 they are amazingly beautiful on you!


----------



## missgiannina

Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~!
> Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!



congrats perfect combo!


----------



## missgiannina

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Alright ladies...I finally FINALLY got my hands on these gorgeous pair of Jenny in Royal Blue.



this style make my heart skip a beat!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> My new additions
> 
> Pink Blanches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady Clous



 i love both!


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> I had two pair waiting when I got to work, but sadly, the SA located and ordered the wrong size. This pair of beauties was the pair that came to be mine while I was in San Francisco...thanks to Rock_Dog.
> 
> We were wrapping up our first stop at Saks, when RD happened to ask one of the SAs if they had a particular, sold out style hiding in the store somewhere. He replied that he believed they did have a pair that had been on hold (but was not on hold any longer), in the back. He brought them out & sadly for her, they were not her size. Lucky for me, they were mine.  Before you could blink, I snatched this pair up, paid for them and asked that they be shipped to me, since I didn't have room in my carry on for them.
> 
> The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!




your so lucky in finding them!


----------



## MadameElle

BattyBugs said:


> The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!



Congrats Batty on your amazing pair.


----------



## nunumgl

BattyBugs said:


> I had two pair waiting when I got to work, but sadly, the SA located and ordered the wrong size. This pair of beauties was the pair that came to be mine while I was in San Francisco...thanks to Rock_Dog.
> 
> We were wrapping up our first stop at Saks, when RD happened to ask one of the SAs if they had a particular, sold out style hiding in the store somewhere. He replied that he believed they did have a pair that had been on hold (but was not on hold any longer), in the back. He brought them out & sadly for her, they were not her size. Lucky for me, they were mine.  Before you could blink, I snatched this pair up, paid for them and asked that they be shipped to me, since I didn't have room in my carry on for them.
> 
> The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!


 
CONGRATS!!!  They are GORGEOUS !!!  Mod Pics PLEASE


----------



## karwood

*Dr.Louboutin, Cts, Nolia, jeshika, bling, nerdy,Batty, missgia, chacci, Jonathan, Bella*
*batty,* very lucky indeed! congrats on finding your studded VPs. 
*Dr.Louboutin,* the Jennys and the Biancas look beautiful on you.
*Jenay,* these are size 38 and I got them from BrownsFashion.com. The ones we were talking about were size 38.5 
*Jeshika,* beautiful new additions!!


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Hi!  In my opinion...they stretch enough.  At first, it felt a bit snug in the toe box, but not unmanageable.  Now, they fit great!  So, if size 39 is your True US size, I would highly recommend getting them in that size (unless your foot is a wide, then you may have to size up).  With how high the heel is, I would be afraid that if you went up and then it starts stretching, you may not be able to wear them.  I hope that helps!  Good luck!





thank you! and that is what I am afraid of aswell! and I while i dont have wide feet, I do have flat feet still somewhat narrow or medium

decisions decisions! thanks for your help!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Batty*, love the spikes! That's fantastic that you have both the VPs now!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm very behind, congratulations on all the gorgeous new additions everyone!


----------



## cts900

*Batty*: What great fortune!  They are beautiful.  

*jesh*: I know I have already written it, but I am still in love with that shade of pink.  Gorgeous additions!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jonathan, Sarah, MissG, MadameElle, nunumgl, Karwood, aoqtpi, CTS.

Sarah, they are exactly the same size (40) and length, although the right black shoe is more stretched out than the left. I can't go any smaller or I'd have major toe overhang. My Woodstock VPs are 40.5 and are the exact same length as the spiked 40s.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Sarah, they are exactly the same size (40) and length, although the right black shoe is more stretched out than the left. I can't go any smaller or I'd have major toe overhang. My Woodstock VPs are 40.5 and are the exact same length as the spiked 40s.



Good to know.  I guess I either got a very large pair of black or small pair of beige.  I know they're handmade but still...  Congrats again!


----------



## clothingguru

*dr.louboutin:* LOVE the royal blue jenny and the bianca's! Congrats! 

*accesorize: * The RB mago is amazing! Congrats! 

*r6:* Love the mago!!!! Congrats! 

*nexalis*: 2nd pair of daf! They are hot! Congrats! 

*Michail:* Love the sneakers! They are so nice! Congrats! 

*karwood:* Love the leopard daf on you!!!!! 

*chloe:*What a gorgeous shade of red! They look amazing on you! 

*Nerdy:* Love that color! Congrats! 

*Batty:* Love the spikes!!!!! 

*Jeshika:* The pink blanches are adorable! And LOVE the lady clou! Twinnie! Congrats! 

I hope i didnt miss anyone. And if i did im sorry. 
Everyone has such gorgeous new additions!


----------



## chacci1

Dr. Louboutin, accesorize, r6, nexalis, nerdy, batty, and Jeshika

CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR BEAUTIFUL NEW PURCHASES!!!  THEY ARE ALL GORGEOUS!

(I'M SORRY IF I MISSED ANYONE)...this thread really does move fast!!  If I did miss, I'm sure I was still loving when I looked at the pic (I don't think I've ever met a Louboutin I didn't love!!!


----------



## bextasy

My new loves from paris


----------



## aoqtpi

bextasy said:


> My new loves from paris



Love both pairs!


----------



## MadameElle

bextasy said:


> My new loves from paris



Both pairs looks great on you.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

MadameElle said:


> Both pairs looks great on you.


Thank you all for the nice replies....congratulations to all of the new pairs...they are allllllll to die for!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> I had two pair waiting when I got to work, but sadly, the SA located and ordered the wrong size. This pair of beauties was the pair that came to be mine while I was in San Francisco...thanks to Rock_Dog.
> 
> We were wrapping up our first stop at Saks, when RD happened to ask one of the SAs if they had a particular, sold out style hiding in the store somewhere. He replied that he believed they did have a pair that had been on hold (but was not on hold any longer), in the back. He brought them out & sadly for her, they were not her size. Lucky for me, they were mine.  Before you could blink, I snatched this pair up, paid for them and asked that they be shipped to me, since I didn't have room in my carry on for them.
> 
> The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!


 
Congrats *Batty*!!! Black spikes VPs are HOT! The beige are my favs though They look so good on you! Love your avi!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> My new additions
> 
> Pink Blanches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady Clous


 
Ohhhh love that pink! And of course the Ruby LCs...I passed on them and wish I had not! Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## aeross

Thank you ladies for all your lovely comments


----------



## sophe

Hey ladies! These are my new purchases! 
Mago I bought them TTS.

*Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives.  The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!


----------



## natassha68

Soooo many new beauties !!!, and you all wear them well


----------



## KarenBorter

sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives.  The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!



Congrats Sophe! they look lovely on you!


----------



## KarenBorter

bextasy said:


> My new loves from paris



Gorgeous!


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> I had two pair waiting when I got to work, but sadly, the SA located and ordered the wrong size. This pair of beauties was the pair that came to be mine while I was in San Francisco...thanks to Rock_Dog.
> 
> We were wrapping up our first stop at Saks, when RD happened to ask one of the SAs if they had a particular, sold out style hiding in the store somewhere. He replied that he believed they did have a pair that had been on hold (but was not on hold any longer), in the back. He brought them out & sadly for her, they were not her size. Lucky for me, they were mine.  Before you could blink, I snatched this pair up, paid for them and asked that they be shipped to me, since I didn't have room in my carry on for them.
> 
> The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!



Lovely additions!


----------



## KarenBorter

and if I missed anyone ... I plan on going thru the thread to comment. I love living vicariously through your purchases


----------



## sophe

KarenBorter said:


> Congrats Sophe! they look lovely on you!



I remember, I asked you also on the size for Mago. Thank you for your advise! 

They are so comfy, and easy to walk, and sooooo sexy!


----------



## MadameElle

sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives.  The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!



Congrats on 2 new pairs sophe.  Your mod pics are awesome.


----------



## karwood

*Thank you so much* *CG and dezynr* 

*bex,* classic and sexy styles in two gorgeous colors! Congrats!
*sophe,* Yaay! We are double shoe twins! So happy to read  that they fit you perfectly and they do look beautiful on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives. The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!


 
Congrats!! Gorgeous! I wish they made these in purple!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*bling*lover*, thank you! Your avatar is just....

*jeshika*, your new additions are divine!

*BattyBugs*, thank you! Love your Black VP with Silver Studs too, I have searched for those for so looong but gave up and settles on the Lady Clous (?) with Pewter Studs instead.

*misgiannina*, Love how the Blue Magos have all 3 colours of the clutch because the sole is Red! LOL!

*clothingguru*, your Madame Butterfly Booties are making me kick myself for not picking up the pair I saw in paris last week...

*chacci*,


----------



## faxxie

sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives.  The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!



Sophe! your shoes are so beautiful!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Sophe*, we are shoe twins! CONGRATS!! The Magos just look sooo good one don't they?


----------



## *MJ*

So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!! 
So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


----------



## nalexis2121

candyapples, karwood, karenporter and chacci just wanted to thank you ladies! im staying TTS in both of my Daff! exchanged my 39.5 for a 39 today!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


  O.M.G!!!! TDF!!! TTS? I can't wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

l.a_girl19 said:


> O.M.G!!!! TDF!!! TTS? I can't wait to get mine!!!!



Thanks *l.a._girl*!!!  These are actually 1/2 size up from my TTS...it was my only choice, and they fit perfectly!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *l.a._girl*!!!  These are actually 1/2 size up from my TTS...it was my only choice, and they fit perfectly!!!


 
They are gorgeous on you!! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## *MJ*

l.a_girl19 said:


> They are gorgeous on you!! Enjoy them!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Dessye

I've been scared to come in here, lately --- this thread moves so super fast!!!   Congrats on all your beautiful new additions, ladies!!


----------



## chacci1

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!




OMG!! So gorgeous!  Did you just got those?  Where did you get them?  I know they are be re-released...but i need them now!!!  Missed out the first time around!!


----------



## missgiannina

sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives.  The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!


 
they look great on you congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


----------



## Alick

*MJ*, YOU'RE HOT ! ! !


----------



## Alick

Took my leave off this thread and missed tons of new eye candies. Whew, every minute kicked me hundreds of steps behind! 

Congrats on new purchases ladies in red sole!


----------



## chacci1

Accessorize*me said:


> *bling*lover*, thank you! Your avatar is just....
> 
> *jeshika*, your new additions are divine!
> 
> *BattyBugs*, thank you! Love your Black VP with Silver Studs too, I have searched for those for so looong but gave up and settles on the Lady Clous (?) with Pewter Studs instead.
> 
> *misgiannina*, Love how the Blue Magos have all 3 colours of the clutch because the sole is Red! LOL!
> 
> *clothingguru*, your Madame Butterfly Booties are making me kick myself for not picking up the pair I saw in paris last week...
> 
> *chacci*,




Ha Ha!!! Love this!!!  (the smileys are too cute!!!)


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> candyapples, karwood, karenporter and chacci just wanted to thank you ladies! im staying TTS in both of my Daff! exchanged my 39.5 for a 39 today!



I'm so glad you were able to find your size!  I think you will be much happier with your TTS in the long run!!  Enjoy!  They look beautiful on you!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I just recently purchased the Elisa from Saks, I fail in love with these beauties, but I must say that they are not the most comfortable. Hopefully they will soften as I wear them. I normally wear a size 7 but I had to purchase a size 38


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Oopps, I forgot to upload. There they are


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives.  The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!



Sophe, I think you can start a new collection thread! Love both pairs of Magos, congrats!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I also purchased these on sale at Barneys NY a couple of months ago. I haven't worn them yet, but I plan to soon.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Oopps, I forgot to upload. There they are



Congrats on your new pair! What style is? Seems like Pigalle!


----------



## karwood

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!




They look absolutely purrrrrr-fect on you! Congrats on scoring these babies!


----------



## karwood

*sleeping beauty,* both pairs are very lovely on you! Hopefully your Elisa will fit better with some wear.


----------



## jeninvan

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


 

love, love, love...HOT HOT HOT!!! is all i can say


----------



## jenayb

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, everyone! Boy am I behind --- back to p. 276!

*Karwood* --- I love your leopard Dafs!!! I can't stand how well you wear them!!!  (of course I mean this in a loving way! ) Why did you ever return them? You should get more Dafs!
*Sleeping Beauty* - congrats on two wonderful pairs! You wear them both beautifully!
*MJ *--- you lucky girl --- Leopard MBPs  Hotness!!! I will have to wait a few months for mine, hehe
*R6girl* --- Congrats on your gorgeous Magos!!! They are perfect! 
*Chloe* --- love those Declics on you! Shoe twins 
*Michail* --- two awesome pairs that look awesome on you! Super cool! 
*Nalexis* --- OMG -- those are so hot on you!!!!
*Batty* ----  So happy you found a cousin for your beige VP spikes!!!
*Nerdy* --- congrats! They are truly lovely and perfect for summer!
*Dr.Loub* ---- The RB WS Jennys!! I DIE! They look so fabulous on you!! The Biancas are super cool too!
*Bextasy* --- gorgeous --- love the royal blue suede! Congrats!!!!
*Hazel* --- those are lovely ---- isn't that the most yummy color?
*Meaghan* --- I never get tired of looking at leopard Daffs --- congrats!!!
*Pixie *--- those Magos are PERFECT on you!!!
*Jesh* --- congrats again on your two amazing new pairs!
*Gab* --- the Pepis look so fab on you!!! Made for you!! 
*aeross* --- the Batik HP and red LP??? 

If I missed anyone please forgive and biggest congrats on new pairs!


----------



## Star86doll

*Ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*

When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.

Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!














Sorry about the dirty mirror!!


----------



## *MJ*

chacci1 said:


> OMG!! So gorgeous!  Did you just got those?  Where did you get them?  I know they are be re-released...but i need them now!!!  Missed out the first time around!!



Thanks *chacci1*!! I just got them through bluefly! I missed them the first time around so I'm so thrilled to have a second chance...



missgiannina said:


>


Thank you *missgiannina*!!! 



Alick said:


> *MJ*, YOU'RE HOT ! ! !



*ALICK*!!! 



karwood said:


> They look absolutely purrrrrr-fect on you! Congrats on scoring these babies!



Thank you so much *Kar*!!!


----------



## *MJ*

jeninvan said:


> love, love, love...HOT HOT HOT!!! is all i can say



Thank you *jeninvan*!!! How sweet!! 



jenaywins said:


>


*J...*



Dessye said:


> *MJ *--- you lucky girl --- Leopard MBPs  Hotness!!! I will have to wait a few months for mine, hehe


Thank you *Dessye*!! I definitely got lucky! You'll have yours before you know it!!


----------



## *MJ*

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Oopps, I forgot to upload. There they are



Love these!!! Congrats!!


----------



## *MJ*

Sleeping Beauty said:


> I also purchased these on sale at Barneys NY a couple of months ago. I haven't worn them yet, but I plan to soon.



Love the wedges! What a great sale find!!


----------



## *MJ*

OMG!!! These are soooo adorable *Star86doll*!!! 



Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror!!


----------



## FlipDiver

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!



*MJ*!  Gorgeous mod pics!


----------



## *MJ*

FlipDiver said:


> *MJ*!  Gorgeous mod pics!



Thanks *Flip*!!!


----------



## chacci1

star86doll said:


> *ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> when i was havin' a bad morning at work and fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "oh my shoes!" got them from savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the dirty mirror!!




beautiful!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Thanks they are Elisa. 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats on your new pair! What style is? Seems like Pigalle!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Thanks Karwood. You have a beautiful collection of CLs.



karwood said:


> *sleeping beauty,* both pairs are very lovely
> on you! Hopefully your Elisa will fit better with some wear.


----------



## kmcq

My first time posting in this thread. I only have 2 CLs so far. Here's my latest purchase


----------



## r6girl2005

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!



You lucky girl! They look ravishing on you . Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## stilly

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


 

These look so sexy on you* MJ*!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## *MJ*

r6girl2005 said:


> You lucky girl! They look ravishing on you . Can't wait to get mine!



Aww, thanks!!!


----------



## *MJ*

stilly said:


> These look so sexy on you* MJ*!!! Amazing!!!



Thanks *Stilly*!!


----------



## Dessye

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror!!


 
Those are SOOOOO cute! I love them!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror!!


congrats!! they are very very cute


----------



## clothingguru

*bextasy:* Both pairs are lovely! Congrats!

*sophe:* Congrats on both mago's! They are gorgeous!

*mj:* LOVE the Leopard MBP on you! did you snag these as well on Bluefly? 

*star86:* The flats are so cute! 

*sleeping*: Love both pairs! Congrats! 

*kmcq:* Congrats on your new pair!!


----------



## 9distelle

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


What a beauty! They look  on you!!!
Love your nail polish as well!
Are they comfy?


----------



## mkl_collection

After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)

Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda






Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


----------



## pixiesparkle

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


OMG  congratsss they are soooo stunning!! the python Bianca in that colour is TDF..are they your S.Os? I've never seen them before


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*mkl-collection: OMG, I am in love with your SO...!
Congrats !
 Is the Red AD is a SO too?*


----------



## mkl_collection

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG  congratsss they are soooo stunning!! the python Bianca in that colour is TDF..are they your S.Os? I've never seen them before





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *mkl-collection: OMG, I am in love with your SO...!
> Congrats !
> Is the Red AD is a SO too?*



*pixiesparkle* and *SeDuCTive*  They were both S.Os. 

Thank you! 

*pixiesparkle*, I instantly fell in love with that colour when I saw leather swatchs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 
Wow these are gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## CelticLuv

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!



 so cute! What a fun shoe! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror!!



Those are ADORABLE!


----------



## KarenBorter

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



 Bianca Both are gorgeous!


----------



## KarenBorter

Wow ... 4 pages Congrats ladies and well done! If I missed anyone I am sorry 

I am finding myself  because I am really anxious for that call about the AltaDama. But I am being good and just 	:couch: patiently (even though my size is ONLINE at the eboutique). 

And then *MadameElle* has to go and change her avi


----------



## Dessye

kmcq said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I only have 2 CLs so far. Here's my latest purchase
> 
> View attachment 1378126


 
Congrats!! I love that style  They look amazing on you!



mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 
OMG, I DIE!!!   Both are stunning, but the Bianca ---- it stopped my heart!  I'm itching to SO something but lately they are overwhelmed at the factories...


----------



## NANI1972

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 
OHMYGOSH! Fabulous SOs! I  ADs. Congrats on two totally gorgeous pairs!


----------



## NANI1972

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


  Congrats MJ! They look purrrrfect on you!


----------



## Dessye

kmcq said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I only have 2 CLs so far. Here's my latest purchase
> 
> View attachment 1378126


 
Congrats!! I love that style  They look amazing on you!



mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 
OMG, I DIE!!!  Both are stunning, but the Bianca ---- it stopped my heart! I'm itching to SO something but lately they are overwhelmed at the factories...


----------



## Dessye

*Pixie* --- what's that I spy in your avi????   They look A-MAZ-ING on you!!! WOW!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 

OMG!!! I just died and went to Loubutin heaven...where did you find those beautiful biancas!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

mkl_collection said:


> *pixiesparkle* and *SeDuCTive*  They were both S.Os.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> *pixiesparkle*, I instantly fell in love with that colour when I saw leather swatchs.


 

What does S.Os. mean?!?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dr. Louboutin said:


> What does S.Os. mean?!?!


 
Special Orders


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Special Orders


 
Nice...how do you find those?  did you place the special order, or are they just rare productions?


----------



## carlinha

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Nice...how do you find those?  did you place the special order, or are they just rare productions?



see this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/2011-special-order-information-672651.html

you custom order a pair of shoes and pay an additional 30%


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

OMG...that's all I have to say...I never knew this exicted.  thanks!


----------



## carlinha

Dr. Louboutin said:


> OMG...that's all I have to say...I never knew this exicted.  thanks!



i know right?  please note the sample swatches i posted are just a limited selection.  the SO book is crazy thick and there are many many many more pages of different materials/colors missing.  best thing would be for you to visit your local boutique if there is one and take a look through the book in person and place your order there.


----------



## Jerrica

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



Breathtaking!


----------



## *MJ*

clothingguru said:


> *mj:* LOVE the Leopard MBP on you! did you snag these as well on Bluefly?



Thanks *cg*!!!  Yep, they were a lucky Bluefly find!



9distelle said:


> What a beauty! They look  on you!!!
> Love your nail polish as well!
> Are they comfy?



Thank you *9distelle*!! I love them!! And they are pretty comfy!! Way better than my Lady Peeps!!  
The nail polish is Chanel Fire 



KarenBorter said:


> so cute! What a fun shoe! Congrats!



Thanks *Karen*!! I can't wait to wear them out...if it ever stops raining!!


----------



## *MJ*

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



OMG Stunning pairs!!! LOOOVE the lavender python!!!


----------



## *MJ*

NANI1972 said:


> Congrats MJ! They look purrrrfect on you!



Thanks *Nani*!!


----------



## aoqtpi

*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!



I love these!



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Oopps, I forgot to upload. There they are



Gorgeous!



Sleeping Beauty said:


> I also purchased these on sale at  Barneys NY a couple of months ago. I haven't worn them yet, but I plan  to soon.



Wow, what a great sale find!



Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror!!



I normally don't like flats, but I find myself lusting over these! They're adorable!



kmcq said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I only have 2 CLs so far. Here's my latest purchase
> 
> View attachment 1378126



Congrats! What a great staple!



mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



Beautiful python!


----------



## *MJ*

aoqtpi said:


> I love these!



Thanks *aoqtpi*!!


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies, everyone of your new purchases are TDF..loving them all. So very jel


----------



## Alice1979

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 
Both of your SOs are stunning! I love the color of the lavender python and the ruby python ADs are out of this world. Congrats!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Adore the Lavender Python Biancas *mkl_collection*! Am expecting to receive my SO this week too and your post is making me soooo excited!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LOVE all the new additions!


----------



## jeninvan

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 
 gorg...congratulations!!! they are TDF


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



Congrats! Lovely pairs!


----------



## MadameElle

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



Congrats.  Both SOs are gorgeous, especially the bianca in python and it that color.  Mod pics please.


----------



## MadameElle

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG  congratsss they are soooo stunning!! the python Bianca in that colour is TDF..are they your S.Os? I've never seen them before



Pixie-I see in your avi you got the framboise suede balota.  Congrats, they are gorgeous.


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> Wow ... 4 pages Congrats ladies and well done! If I missed anyone I am sorry
> 
> I am finding myself  because I am really anxious for that call about the AltaDama. But I am being good and just     :couch: patiently (even though my size is ONLINE at the eboutique).
> 
> *And then MadameElle has to go and change her avi  *


----------



## MadameElle

I get sick and I get so behind.  Congratulations on ALL the wonderful purchases ladies.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I get sick and I get so behind.  Congratulations on ALL the wonderful purchases ladies.



Awwww hope you are feeling better  boo on you being sick. Unacceptable. 

So ... as a side note; Nat posted in another thread that rumor has it CL is behind on production and that the F/W may not come out till October/November .. that means I may be able to buy 2 pair from that collection! Maybe I should call about and see if Robertson is getting the the MBP in Leopard Pony Hair.


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Awwww hope you are feeling better  boo on you being sick. Unacceptable.
> 
> So ... as a side note; Nat posted in another thread that rumor has it CL is behind on production and that the F/W may not come out till October/November .. that means I may be able to buy 2 pair from that collection! *Maybe I should call about and see if Robertson is getting the the MBP in Leopard Pony Hair*.


 
I don't think they are.  Just SCP, Dallas, Madison, Horatio and Miami.  Madrid is also getting them.


----------



## chacci1

mkl_collection said:


> after months of waiting, they are finally here! (thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> bianaca 140 python lucido lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altadama 140 python lucido rubion



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> I get sick and I get so behind. Congratulations on ALL the wonderful purchases ladies.


 
You were sick?  Glad you're feeling better   And love the new avi!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> I don't think they are.  Just SCP, Dallas, Madison, Horatio and Miami.  Madrid is also getting them.



Hrm ... I may have to cheat on Janene


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> Awwww hope you are feeling better  boo on you being sick. Unacceptable.
> 
> So ... as a side note; Nat posted in another thread that rumor has it CL is behind on production and that the F/W may not come out till October/November .. that means I may be able to buy 2 pair from that collection! Maybe I should call about and *see if Robertson is getting the the MBP in Leopard Pony Hair.*



Thanks K.

Per Amy from CL Customer Service USA, the MBP leopard pony hair 150mm will be available at Horatio, Madison, Dallas, Miami, and SCP.

I read here somewhere that the 120mm will be available in the e-boutique.

I am waiting for these too.  I missed out on them last season.


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Thanks K.
> 
> Per Amy from CL Customer Service USA, the MBP leopard pony hair 150mm will be available at Horatio, Madison, Dallas, Miami, and SCP.
> 
> I read here somewhere that the 120mm will be available in the e-boutique.
> 
> I am waiting for these too.  I missed out on them last season.



Good to know. If it IS on the eboutique I may go that route ... heck I think I need a 120 in my collection to bring me down a size or too ... I am 5'8" in bare feet and all my shoes are 5" and taller LOL


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> You were sick?  Glad you're feeling better   And love the new avi!!!



Thanks Des.  The current avi, my first love .


----------



## missgiannina

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion




 Gorgeous!


----------



## lovelycouturec

*Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*

first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!


----------



## imelda74

dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM


 
TDF.  Hes a keeper.  lol


----------



## aoqtpi

lovelycouturec said:


> *Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*
> 
> first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!


  I love the colour on these! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

KarenBorter said:


> Good to know. If it IS on the eboutique I may go that route ... heck I think I need a 120 in my collection to bring me down a size or too ... I am 5'8" in bare feet and all my shoes are 5" and taller LOL



Heck. I am 5'10 1/2 barefoot and love rockin' my 140 and 150's!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Heck. I am 5'10 1/2 barefoot and love rockin' my 140 and 150's!



And when will we see you rockin' those Batiks?  have the beauties arrived yet?


----------



## jeninvan

lovelycouturec said:


> *Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*
> 
> first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!


 Congratulations on your first pair!!! they are beautiful


----------



## cts900

Work has me busy and behind.  I hate that.  But my spirits have been lifted by your lovely new shoes, ladies.  BRAVO!


----------



## KarenBorter

lovelycouturec said:


> *Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*
> 
> first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!



awwwww congrats on your first pair  they are lovely! I keep looking at the flats and think that there are a pair in my future!


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> Heck. I am 5'10 1/2 barefoot and love rockin' my 140 and 150's!



Bella I do too  it's somewhat empowering yanno heh.


----------



## mkl_collection

Ladies, I'm so grateful for all your sweet compliments. 
Thank you for sharing it with me.  

*CelticLuv*, *KarenBorther*, *Dr. Louboutin*, *Jerrica*, *aoqtp*i, *jeninvan*, *crispendrosa*, *Chacci1*, *missgiannina*, THANK YOU for all your lovely compliments!!! 

*nakedmonsher*, thank you! Haven&#8217;t you taken your new gorgy BDR out yet? I can totally see you rocking that pretty bag with your fab shoes.

*Dessye*, yes, I was told the same thing. My other SOs were not delivered.  Do keep asking, though, dear. 

*NANI1972*, that makes 2 of us.  AD too. Thank you for your sweet words.

*MJ*, thank you! Really like your avatar. I wish I had your legs. Lady Clou looks amazing on you. 

*Alice1979*, thank you for saying that. 

*Accessorize*me*, you are too sweet. I also adore Lavender Bianca. Congrats on your SO in advance. I knew it would be fab whatever you ordered. 

*MadameElle*, I haven't worn them yet. It&#8217;s still quite chilly here.  Thanks so much!


----------



## mkl_collection

This is one of my favorite colour, *lovelycouturec*.  it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ *mkl* - the bois de rose has been making the rounds  Thank you


----------



## CelticLuv

lovelycouturec said:


> *Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*
> 
> first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!



very very cute LovelyCoutureC!!!


----------



## clothingguru

mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion



OMG these are exquisite! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lovely:* COngrats on your tortoise flats! I love the tortoise! 

*PIXIE:* What is THAT in your avi....REVEAL please!!!!!


----------



## Alick

This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise

I think my baby loves her too

Cadena Tresse it is... 





















*THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*


----------



## KarenBorter

Alick said:


> This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise
> 
> I think my baby loves her too
> 
> Cadena Tresse it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*



What a nice and comfy summer shoe! Now if it would only WARM UP in So Cal ... man it's FREEZING today!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alick said:


> This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise
> 
> I think my baby loves her too
> 
> Cadena Tresse it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*


 
Love these! I've been smitten with them as well, they look great on you!


----------



## MadameElle

Alick said:


> This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise
> 
> I think my baby loves her too
> 
> Cadena Tresse it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*



Those are are really nice.  I tried these on at SCP, but my instep is high I could net get the upper strap to fit.  They look beautiful on you.  Congrats.


----------



## *MJ*

lovelycouturec said:


> *Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*
> 
> first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!



Love the tortoise!!! Congrats!! 




Alick said:


> This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise
> 
> I think my baby loves her too
> 
> Cadena Tresse it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*



*Alick*!!! I  the Tresse!!! Perfect for summer!! 
And do I spy a King Charles?!? Loooove your furbaby!!!


----------



## Alick

Thanks  karenBorter, nakedmosher2of3, MadameElle, *MJ dear and yes I have two kings
*
It's been cold the past few days indeed, should it be warmer, Tresse is ready to go!


----------



## KarenBorter

Alick said:


> Thanks  karenBorter, nakedmosher2of3, MadameElle, *MJ dear and yes I have two kings
> *
> It's been cold the past few days indeed, should it be warmer, Tresse is ready to go!



This weekend up in the 80's! I am going to be sporting my Bianca's and my Mago this weekend even if I am just going out for errands LOL


----------



## Alick

KarenBorter said:


> This weekend up in the 80's! I am going to be sporting my Bianca's and my Mago this weekend even if I am just going out for errands LOL



I love running errands togged up in shoes mostly my closet uses


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> I'm so glad you were able to find your size! I think you will be much happier with your TTS in the long run!! Enjoy! They look beautiful on you!!


 

im so late but thank you!


----------



## Nolia




----------



## jamidee

New Declic 120mm. A gift to myself so I can make it through finals week
Only sad thing... is I vibramed them... and I hate it! I wasn't sure how I was going to feel, but I feel the integrity of my shoe is gone  and they squeak now!?
So, I will go back to taping my shoes with gaffers tape like I've been doing....


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


>



I love the little check mark in your siggy  
I really love the full pic  you should make that your new avatar!


----------



## nunumgl

Nolia said:


>



OMG What style is this??? I have never ever seen this before  Congratulations they look gorgeous on you


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> New Declic 120mm. A gift to myself so I can make it through finals week
> Only sad thing... is I vibramed them... and I hate it! I wasn't sure how I was going to feel, but I feel the integrity of my shoe is gone  and they squeak now!?
> So, I will go back to taping my shoes with gaffers tape like I've been doing....



:O I thought that Vibraming them would make them non-slip?  Why does it squeak!?!  On the plus side, they look simply elegant!



KarenBorter said:


> I love the little check mark in your siggy
> I really love the full pic  you should make that your new avatar!


I figure I'll just add them as I collect them instead of removing it from the siggy. =)  It will definitely be featured in my avatar sometime!



nunumgl said:


> OMG What style is this??? I have never ever seen this before  Congratulations they look gorgeous on you



Thanks~ Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> :O I thought that Vibraming them would make them non-slip?  Why does it squeak!?!  On the plus side, they look simply elegant!



I'm not sure? I just hear a little erinnk erinkk (that's my best impression of the sound since there a sound imbedded clip isn't possible) but, it sounds like rubber squeaking. And I think what I hate so much is walking on that cushion on the bottom of the foot. I like knowing I'm walking on my beautiful unscathed red sole.


----------



## jeninvan

Nolia said:


>


  soooo hooooottttttt


----------



## *MJ*

Nolia said:


>



Oh Nolia!!!! Mad Marta!!!! They are stunning!!!!  I die!!!! I'm soooo jelly!!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

Ok, I am one happy first timer.... Over the weekend I stumbled into NMLC and was able to get these two pair of shoes. They are older styles .......but great finds for a first CL purchase. I can't wait to walk across the graduation stage to receive my MBA in the black & white stunning shoes.


----------



## Nolia

jeninvan said:


> soooo hooooottttttt





*MJ* said:


> Oh Nolia!!!! Mad Marta!!!! They are stunning!!!!  I die!!!! I'm soooo jelly!!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

05_sincere said:


> Ok, I am one happy first timer.... Over the weekend I stumbled into NMLC and was able to get these two pair of shoes. They are older styles .......but great finds for a first CL purchase. I can't wait to walk across the graduation stage to receive my MBA in the black & white stunning shoes.



OMG, gorgeous shoes! You scored big time! Do you mind me asking which NMLC you found them at? I will then pray they're available in 37! Thanks


----------



## juicyjeans

05_sincere said:


> Ok, I am one happy first timer.... Over the weekend I stumbled into NMLC and was able to get these two pair of shoes. They are older styles .......but great finds for a first CL purchase. I can't wait to walk across the graduation stage to receive my MBA in the black & white stunning shoes.


They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

Nolia said:


>


 
Absolutely stunning! Congrats


----------



## FashionGoddess

I LOVE my Phyton VP


----------



## MadameElle

I love python too. Congrats.


----------



## FashionGoddess

MadameElle said:


> I love python too. Congrats.




Thank-you!!


----------



## KarenBorter

FashionGoddess said:


> I LOVE my Phyton VP



Gorgeous ! And if anyone knows how to get around the "cannot ship to california" please PM


----------



## KarenBorter

05_sincere said:


> Ok, I am one happy first timer.... Over the weekend I stumbled into NMLC and was able to get these two pair of shoes. They are older styles .......but great finds for a first CL purchase. I can't wait to walk across the graduation stage to receive my MBA in the black & white stunning shoes.



You will be the rage at your graduation! Congratulations on the shoes and the MBA!


----------



## 05_sincere

Zoe Bradley said:


> OMG, gorgeous shoes! You scored big time! Do you mind me asking which NMLC you found them at? I will then pray they're available in 37! Thanks



Zoe of course I do not mind, this was near Atlantic City, NJ they are both a 37 that is my size also. They were the only ones there, according to the sales person they never know when they are going to receive them.


----------



## 05_sincere

KarenBorter said:


> You will be the rage at your graduation! Congratulations on the shoes and the MBA!



Thanks KarenBorter, know I am on the hunt for the perfect dress....wish me luck three weeks to go.


----------



## 05_sincere

Zoe, there is a pair listed on bonanza and the person is a fellow tpf member they are a 37.5, which should fit you as well. I had to stretch the toe box for comfort. Here is the link to bonanza.

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/crazzeeshopper/items/AUTH_NEW_Christian_Louboutin_B_W_Melita_37_5_tpf


----------



## aoqtpi

Alick said:


> This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise
> 
> I think my baby loves her too
> 
> Cadena Tresse it is...
> 
> 
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*



I was debating between these and the Almerias! Love them on you!


Just as gorgeous upon a second viewing! 



jamidee said:


> New Declic 120mm. A gift to myself so I can make it through finals week
> Only sad thing... is I vibramed them... and I hate it! I wasn't sure how I was going to feel, but I feel the integrity of my shoe is gone  and they squeak now!?
> So, I will go back to taping my shoes with gaffers tape like I've been doing....



I'm so sorry the Vibram isn't working out for you! I think kid ND 120s are going to be my next purchase, and your mod pics are def. a check in the 'pro' column. Did you take these .5 size up or TTS?



05_sincere said:


> Ok, I am one happy first timer.... Over the  weekend I stumbled into NMLC and was able to get these two pair of shoes.  They are older styles .......but great finds for a first CL purchase. I  can't wait to walk across the graduation stage to receive my MBA in the  black & white stunning shoes.



First CLs and TWO at the same time? Amazing! Congrats! And kudos you on the MBA!



FashionGoddess said:


> I LOVE my Phyton VP



 python!


----------



## Texlatina

I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!

Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.


----------



## FashionGoddess

^Thank you aoqtpi I was so excited I spelled python incorrectly...LOL.


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> I was debating between these and the Almerias! Love them on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Just as gorgeous upon a second viewing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry the Vibram isn't working out for you! I think kid ND 120s are going to be my next purchase, and your mod pics are def. a check in the 'pro' column. Did you take these .5 size up or TTS?
> 
> 
> 
> First CLs and TWO at the same time? Amazing! Congrats! And kudos you on the MBA!
> 
> 
> 
> python!



I took them TTS, but I was told to go up a half a size...but, I didn't listen :shame:and they fit! YAY!


----------



## jeshika

Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.



 congrats on such a FAAAAB pair!


----------



## FashionGoddess

Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.


Beautiful Texlatina! I can't wait to see the modeling pics!


----------



## CelticLuv

Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.



 them!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Texlatina - congrats on your lady clou


----------



## KarenBorter

Beautiful Shoe! *Texlatina*


----------



## Alick

*Nolia *- amazing shoes!
*jamidee* - elegant! Sorry that vibram lost your class
*05_sincere* - great loots!
*FashionGoddess* - I kneel, bow and salute your choice... Freakin' Gorgeous!
*Texlatina* - Excellent choice! Modelling photos please...


----------



## clothingguru

*fashion:* Love the python ! Congrats! 

*05: *Love the stripes! Congrats! 

*jamidee*: Congrats ! They are very nice on you.

*nolia:* OMG where on earth did you get your hands on the MM's?  I DIE! 

*alick*: Love the wegdes! Congrats!


----------



## FashionGoddess

Alick said:


> *Nolia *- amazing shoes!
> *jamidee* - elegant! Sorry that vibram lost your class
> *05_sincere* - great loots!
> *FashionGoddess* - I kneel, bow and salute your choice... Freakin' Gorgeous!
> *Texlatina* - Excellent choice! Modelling photos please...


Alick You are so sweet...love your Lady Clou so sexy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.



Those are so sexy!


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, my new babies I was so excited for these to arrive but now they have a massively disappointed..I could cry 



























The AD's have a scratch on the side and on the front toe...I don't no if it's just me being picky now but do you also think their a little off colour? Also the panier has a catch/seem coming loose or again am I being fussy? ;(
At least the daf and Jenny are perfect x


----------



## Clooky001




----------



## Clooky001

Sorry for big pics. Is it me or are they a tad bit of colour? ;(


----------



## aoqtpi

Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.



These are the epitome of of outrageous and stylish! Congrats!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry for big pics. Is it me or are they a tad bit of colour? ;(


the right shoe (in the pic) does seem a bit darker than the left shoe..I remember seeing a similar pic from Carla's reveal thread of a style/colour like this which she sadly had to pass on because the sun darkened the croc


----------



## iloveredsoles

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry for big pics. Is it me or are they a tad bit of colour? ;(



Yes, I agree. The right shoe looks a tad off. Carla had the same problem with hers  

 Congrats on all the great purchases though, they are beautiful!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I agree the right shoe does seem a little darker to me aswell, but it may be the lighting perhaps??! Also the scratches.... on croc... I would be sad! I don't know how much you paid for these or if they are new/pre-loved, but whatever they are for croc it's unacceptable!

All your others are fab clooky, I love the jenny, congrats!


----------



## Clooky001

Thx all. I'm so sad  their all brand new, the croc came from mount str..I spoken to my SA and I can return them or they have offered me a 10% refund if I decide to keep them but the stupid price you pay for croc I expect and want them to be perfect ;( x 
The colour I can cope with as it's really faint but the scratches I can't as there really noticeable... I'm gutted


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Scratches and faded colour on brand new CROC is unacceptable and I would not be at all happy with that, especially with the amount they cost. I hope you can get another pair as they are so gorgeous!


----------



## Clooky001

Nope cant get another their all gone in my size  ive been literally in tears on the phone to DH and my SA. I'm just sitting here looking at the box.


----------



## madilou13

Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!

Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!

First: My Mago 140





And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!! 





Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Clooky001

madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Both pairs are stunning... Shoe twin - jade AD WS


----------



## l.a_girl19

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry for big pics. Is it me or are they a tad bit of colour? ;(


 
I think they look the same...if there is any difference it is so small. I really wouldn't worry but I understand. Things like that bother me even if they are not visible to others. I STILL THINK THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!! ALL YOUR NEW PURCHASES ARE STUNNING!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Shoe twins on the Jennys!


----------



## l.a_girl19

madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Beautiful!!! Jade is so beautiful!!! And those Magos are amazing!!! Congrats!


----------



## MadameElle

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry for big pics. Is it me or are they a tad bit of colour? ;(



One shoe is a bit darker and I can see the scratch.  I would be very dissappointed too if I spent that much money on a pair.  Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## aoqtpi

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry for big pics. Is it me or are they a tad bit of colour? ;(



All your purchases are amazing! However I agree that scratches on brand new shoes are not acceptable 



madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a  couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest  purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing  them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my  legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Both are excellent purchases! These two pairs are def on my radar now :ninja:


----------



## MadameElle

madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Congrats.  We're shoe twins on both pairs.


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my new babies I was so excited for these to arrive but now they have a massively disappointed..I could cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AD's have a scratch on the side and on the front toe...I don't no if it's just me being picky now but do you also think their a little off colour? Also the panier has a catch/seem coming loose or again am I being fussy? ;(
> At least the daf and Jenny are perfect x


 
Awww I am soo sorry babe . I agree on the AD that the scratches are visible. Did you get them from somewhere you can return? 
The Paniers I can't tell from the picture, but I would hope not :wondering. Do you like them otherwise?


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


>


 
OMG I  These!!!


----------



## Clooky001

nunumgl said:


> Awww I am soo sorry babe . I agree on the AD that the scratches are visible. Did you get them from somewhere you can return?
> The Paniers I can't tell from the picture, but I would hope not :wondering. Do you like them otherwise?



Thx - yep the AD are going back tomorrow & I love the paniers I'll wear them with everything.. I'm going to see if I can get another pair but if not I'll cope with than as not to bad  x 
Shoe twin


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


> Thx all. I'm so sad  their all brand new, the croc came from mount str..I spoken to my SA and I can return them or they have offered me a 10% refund if I decide to keep them but the stupid price you pay for croc I expect and want them to be perfect ;( x
> The colour I can cope with as it's really faint but the scratches I can't as there really noticeable... I'm gutted


 
I agree with all the girls and you deserve them to be perfect  I can't believe they sold it like that


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


> Thx - yep the AD are going back tomorrow & I love the paniers I'll wear them with everything.. I'm going to see if I can get another pair but if not I'll cope with than as not to bad  x
> Shoe twin


 
Aww I am glad you love them  They would go perfect with your Ibiza outfits 
Oh and I just noticed from your Pics that we wear the same size lol


----------



## Zoe Bradley

05_sincere said:


> zoe, there is a pair listed on bonanza and the person is a fellow tpf member they are a 37.5, which should fit you as well. I had to stretch the toe box for comfort. Here is the link to bonanza.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/crazzeeshopper/items/auth_new_christian_louboutin_b_w_melita_37_5_tpf


 
thank you!!!


----------



## madilou13

Clooky: Thank you so much!

l.a_girl: Thank you!! Your Balotas are GORGEOUS!! I have been thinking about getting some of my own 

aoqtpi: Thank you! They are both great shoes, you should definitely track some down !

MadameElle: Thanks!! I am so excited to be your shoe twin!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*madilou13*, your Magos and Jade Watersnake ADs are GORGeoUS!!!

*Clooky001*, I had to pick my jaw off the floor! Those are simply S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!! I can't really see the flaws, but for that price, they should be totally perfect.....unless you couldn't wait or couldn't sleep without them of course.


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry for big pics. Is it me or are they a tad bit of colour? ;(



They do seem off color. Where were these purchased? Can you return them? I know Croc is not cheap ...


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Thx all. I'm so sad  their all brand new, the croc came from mount str..I spoken to my SA and I can return them or they have offered me a 10% refund if I decide to keep them but the stupid price you pay for croc I expect and want them to be perfect ;( x
> The colour I can cope with as it's really faint but the scratches I can't as there really noticeable... I'm gutted



Ah okay I see now ... Personally? I would return them. I know it's heartbreaking to get a shoe you love only to find that they are imperfect


----------



## karwood

Dessye said:


> *Karwood* --- I love your leopard Dafs!!! I can't stand how well you wear them!!!  (of course I mean this in a loving way! ) Why did you ever return them? You should get more Dafs!



*Dessye,* thank you! Honestly, the reason whyI returned the leopard Daff was because I listened to my DH! He hates my WS saba laminato Daffs, because when I wear them, I become much taller than him. When he saw that I had purchased the leopards, he convinced me that my leopard MBP were much prettier than the Daff and I that I should return them. When I got them back, let's just say the look on his face was not so happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*star86,* very cute!
*mkl*, gorgeous, especially the lavender python Bianca!
*Alick,* perfect for the summer! Congrats!
*nolia,* you already know what I think. Sorry 
*jamidee,* they look lovely on you.
*fashiongoddess,* they are fab!
*texaltina,* love the LC in this color! Congrats!
*clooky,* sorry about your crocs On the plus side, love your Daffs, Jennys and Panier are fab! 
*madi,* love your Magos and the Jennys look beautiful on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, can I ask for price of AD jade watersnake in Euro? Love them so much!


----------



## Clooky001

They are £695 so I would say around &#8364;780 I think 
They are lush x


----------



## mkl_collection

*Texlatina*, congrats on your lady clou.

*Clooky001*, STUNNING shoes. I am so sorry to hear this. I can see scratches and it should be flawless. 

*madilou13*, loooove your new purchases. Shoe twins on mago. 

*clothingguru* & *karwood*, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## gymangel812

FashionGoddess said:


> I LOVE my Phyton VP


those are amazing! i love the pink and purple python from this season.


Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.


shoe twins! i had pretty much the same reaction when i saw them at saks. snapped them up real quick!

*Clooky001* - the croco is GORGEOUS! but i agree, a 5k shoe should not be flawed at all. hope you get a perfect pair!

*mkl_collection* - love your SO python pairs! they're so pretty and unique!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

thanks clooky, btw love your new purchases, amazing!


----------



## carlinha

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my new babies I was so excited for these to arrive but now they have a massively disappointed..I could cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AD's have a scratch on the side and on the front toe...I don't no if it's just me being picky now but do you also think their a little off colour? Also the panier has a catch/seem coming loose or again am I being fussy? ;(
> At least the daf and Jenny are perfect x



*clooky*, first, congrats on some AMAZING pairs.... i love them all (shoe twins on the daff and jennys), but the cipria croc ADs are just out of this world... HOWEVER... those scratches!!!   is it a true scratch into the skin and not just dirt that you can wipe or rub off?!??!!  because if those are real scratches, and will be there forever, i don't know about you but that would be completely unacceptable to me.  for paying close to $6000 for a pair of shoes, you expect them to be PERFECT.  that is just insane!!!  i can feel your pain because it was a massive project for me to get my 1st croc pair also (see my thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...royal-highness-the-queen-a-reveal-675359.html), and i was buying them without seeing them in real life, so it made me very very nervous, and i insisted on them sending me tons of pics of the actual pair.  my initial 1st choice, the alabastro crocs were a display pair and the right shoe was yellowed.  my 2nd choice RB was also a display pair and the right shoe was darkened/dulled.  i eventually found my perfect pair, but i was so frustrated i was about to give up.  i'm sorry they don't have the same exact color in your size, too bad they always just make 1 in each size... but have you considered exchanging them for the jade or framboise croc ADs?


----------



## rdgldy

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my new babies I was so excited for these to arrive but now they have a massively disappointed..I could cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AD's have a scratch on the side and on the front toe...I don't no if it's just me being picky now but do you also think their a little off colour? Also the panier has a catch/seem coming loose or again am I being fussy? ;(
> At least the daf and Jenny are perfect x


Your ADs are just beautiful, but I have to agree.  For the cost of them, they should be absolutely flawless.  Your other shoes are wonderful!


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> *clooky*, first, congrats on some AMAZING pairs.... i love them all (shoe twins on the daff and jennys), but the cipria croc ADs are just out of this world... HOWEVER... those scratches!!!   is it a true scratch into the skin and not just dirt that you can wipe or rub off?!??!!  because if those are real scratches, and will be there forever, i don't know about you but that would be completely unacceptable to me.  for paying close to $6000 for a pair of shoes, you expect them to be PERFECT.  that is just insane!!!  i can feel your pain because it was a massive project for me to get my 1st croc pair also (see my thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...royal-highness-the-queen-a-reveal-675359.html), and i was buying them without seeing them in real life, so it made me very very nervous, and i insisted on them sending me tons of pics of the actual pair.  my initial 1st choice, the alabastro crocs were a display pair and the right shoe was yellowed.  my 2nd choice RB was also a display pair and the right shoe was darkened/dulled.  i eventually
> found my perfect pair, but i was so frustrated i was about to give up.  i'm sorry they don't have the same exact color in your size, too bad they always just make 1 in each size... but have you considered exchanging them for the jade or framboise croc ADs?



Thx - looking at the others cheered me up a bit.  No it's def a scratch and in the flesh it's very noticable - I'm gutted ;( they are going back, I have the jade WS AD's so don't want them in croc, I want them in a classic colour that I can wear with most things... Apparently the only colour in Europe in my size are black ;(.. My SA said I can do a SO for them but that's gonna cost even more when it's not my fault I've been sold a faulty pair. I think I
 Going to have to wait and see what comes up next. Your Crocs are out of this world I'm glad your finally got your perfect babies, mine will come one day. Th Hun  x


----------



## Clooky001

rdgldy said:


> Your ADs are just beautiful, but I have to agree.  For the cost of them, they should be absolutely flawless.  Your other shoes are wonderful!



Thx - yes they should def be flawless, I'm so peeved off thou x


----------



## Nolia

Alick said:


> *Nolia *- amazing shoes!





clothingguru said:


> *nolia:* OMG where on earth did you get your hands on the MM's?  I DIE!


----------



## Nolia




----------



## clothingguru

*clooky*: OMG what a haul! Evey pair is amazing but the WHITE CROC.... OMG I DIE!!!! where did you get them? Which boutique? Im so sorry to see those little marks!!!!! That is not acceptable for what that shoe costs! I hope they can fix this problem for you 

*nolia:* LOVE the lucifers!!! COngrats! 

*madilou:* Mago's  COngrats!


----------



## carlinha

Clooky001 said:


> Thx - looking at the others cheered me up a bit.  No it's def a scratch and in the flesh it's very noticable - I'm gutted ;( they are going back, I have the jade WS AD's so don't want them in croc, I want them in a classic colour that I can wear with most things... Apparently the only colour in Europe in my size are black ;(.. My SA said I can do a SO for them but that's gonna cost even more when it's not my fault I've been sold a faulty pair. I think I
> Going to have to wait and see what comes up next. *Your Crocs are out of this world I'm glad your finally got your perfect babies, mine will come one day.* Th Hun  x



thank you!  and don't worry hun, your PERFECT PAIR will come one day!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

New Spartacorda sandals. These are sooo much better in person! Purchased from saks.com for $445.


----------



## Clooky001

Nolia said:


>



Your lucifers are out this world they are on my UWL - congrats


----------



## Nolia

Clooky001 said:


> Your lucifers are out this world they are on my UWL - congrats



Get them from the boutiques, the cost is $995 vs on ebay people are selling for $1200+


----------



## FlipDiver

Clooky001 said:


> Thx all. I'm so sad  their all brand new, the croc came from mount str..I spoken to my SA and I can return them or they have offered me a 10% refund if I decide to keep them but the stupid price you pay for croc I expect and want them to be perfect ;( x
> The colour I can cope with as it's really faint but the scratches I can't as there really noticeable... I'm gutted



Congrats on all your new CLs, Clooky!  They are gorgeous!  

I agree w/the majority opinion here - the different color would definitely bug me.  Unfortunately smaller sizes are usually the ones put out on display and subsequently get dinged, damaged and discolored.  I just bought the last Maggies at a CL boutique (35.5) and the right shoe has rub marks on the suede and some light scratches on the leather.  I'm rough on my shoes so I don't mind minor scratches b/c they'll get dinged up anyway, but I definitely wouldn't want discoloration.


----------



## Clooky001

FlipDiver said:


> Congrats on all your new CLs, Clooky!  They are gorgeous!
> 
> I agree w/the majority opinion here - the different color would definitely bug me.  Unfortunately smaller sizes are usually the ones put out on display and subsequently get dinged, damaged and discolored.  I just bought the last Maggies at a CL boutique (35.5) and the right shoe has rub marks on the suede and some light scratches on the leather.  I'm rough on my shoes so I don't mind minor scratches b/c they'll get dinged up anyway, but I definitely wouldn't want discoloration.



Thx flip - yes it's def hard for us with small feet to get a pair that's not been on display.. I'm glad you got your maggies


----------



## madilou13

mkl_collection said:


> *Texlatina*, congrats on your lady clou.
> 
> *Clooky001*, STUNNING shoes. I am so sorry to hear this. I can see scratches and it should be flawless.
> 
> *madilou13*, loooove your new purchases. Shoe twins on mago.
> 
> *clothingguru* & *karwood*, THANK YOU!!!


 
Thank yooouuu!!! I love the Magos so much!!  Mine will be making their maiden voyage this weekend!!


----------



## nalexis2121

im scared to say that i may have the very prive spikes  and lady clou  in transit to me thanks to my wonderful SA and the ladies who ended my ban posting the pics of these textalina you sold me!!


----------



## madilou13

clothingguru said:


> *clooky*: OMG what a haul! Evey pair is amazing but the WHITE CROC.... OMG I DIE!!!! where did you get them? Which boutique? Im so sorry to see those little marks!!!!! That is not acceptable for what that shoe costs! I hope they can fix this problem for you
> 
> *nolia:* LOVE the lucifers!!! COngrats!
> 
> *madilou:* Mago's  COngrats!


 
Thank you so much!! I am so in love with my Mago's ! You have a fabulous collection, it is one of my favorites to look at on here!!


----------



## *MJ*

Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.



Love these!!! Congrats!! Shoe cousins!!


----------



## *MJ*

madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Welcome *madilou*!! Gorgeous pairs!! Love the Jade AD!! And the Mago...


----------



## Clooky001

clothingguru said:


> *clooky*: OMG what a haul! Evey pair is amazing but the WHITE CROC.... OMG I DIE!!!! where did you get them? Which boutique? Im so sorry to see those little marks!!!!! That is not acceptable for what that shoe costs! I hope they can fix this problem for you
> 
> *nolia:* LOVE the lucifers!!! COngrats!
> 
> *madilou:* Mago's  COngrats!



Thx clothingguru  - they came from mount Str. I've spoken to my SA and she's checked everywhere and only the black croc is available in my size so unforthantly im still searching for my perfect pair of crocs ;( 
I'm not going to dwell on it as I know there will be more styles and colours coming out and tomorrow when I return them I'll treat myself to a different pair...I'm fancying a bit of strass but don't know what  x


----------



## *MJ*

Nolia said:


>



Love the Lucifers!! Congrats!! 



kittenslingerie said:


> New Spartacorda sandals. These are sooo much better in person! Purchased from saks.com for $445.



I love those!! What a cool summer sandal!!


----------



## Nolia

*MJ* said:


> Love the Lucifers!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love those!! What a cool summer sandal!!



Thank you! Though the Lady Clous in your avatar have me considering a sister for my Lucifers LOL


----------



## Alick

*FashionGoddess *- 

*Clooky001* - Cool CL splurge! Sorry that your AD's didn't work well. You have the Panier, perfect Jenny and Kid to keep on the brighter side... Congrats!

*madilou13* - Your Mago and AD's makes me want to score another pair!

*karwood* - thanks! 

*Nolia ! Nolia!* - Your angelique legs matches the luci's perfectly! Excellent!

*Kittenslingerie* - Nice summer buy!


----------



## Nolia

Alick said:


> *Nolia ! Nolia!* - Your angelique legs matches the luci's perfectly! Excellent!



Haha, totally good girl gone bad.


----------



## missgiannina

Alick said:


> This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise
> 
> I think my baby loves her too
> 
> Cadena Tresse it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*



great summer pair!


----------



## missgiannina

jamidee said:


> New Declic 120mm. A gift to myself so I can make it through finals week
> Only sad thing... is I vibramed them... and I hate it! I wasn't sure how I was going to feel, but I feel the integrity of my shoe is gone  and they squeak now!?
> So, I will go back to taping my shoes with gaffers tape like I've been doing....



sorry that you hate the vibramn but on a happier note, they look gorgeous on !!!!


----------



## missgiannina

05_sincere said:


> Ok, I am one happy first timer.... Over the weekend I stumbled into NMLC and was able to get these two pair of shoes. They are older styles .......but great finds for a first CL purchase. I can't wait to walk across the graduation stage to receive my MBA in the black & white stunning shoes.



very pretty congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

FashionGoddess said:


> I LOVE my Phyton VP


----------



## missgiannina

Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.



shoe cousins! arent these so comfrotable? congrats


----------



## missgiannina

Clooky001 said:


>



What a haul!!!! all pairs are TDF


----------



## *MJ*

Nolia said:


> Thank you! Though the Lady Clous in your avatar have me considering a sister for my Lucifers LOL



You're welcome!!! And as for the Lady Clous...Dooo it!!!


----------



## missgiannina

madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



congrats


----------



## missgiannina

Nolia said:


>



another fab pair they look great on you


----------



## missgiannina

kittenslingerie said:


> New Spartacorda sandals. These are sooo much better in person! Purchased from saks.com for $445.


they look so comfy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake



 KO'd.


----------



## iloveredsoles

My 3 new purchases! Had to post them here too- am I so in love!

Deroba flannel wedge in Taupe/ Brown











Roccia Python Twistochat
















S/S 2011 HG! Pomice (with gun metal spikes) 120 Lucifer Bows!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake



Love these! I think this is one of my favorite color & snakeskin combos. Congrats!,


----------



## *MJ*

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake



That's it!!! I'm dead!!! These are UNBELIEVABLE!!! Congrats CEC!!!


----------



## *MJ*

iloveredsoles said:


> My 3 new purchases! Had to post them here too- am I so in love!
> 
> Deroba flannel wedge in Taupe/ Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/S 2011 HG! Pomice (with gun metal spikes) 120 Lucifer Bows!!



Fabulous pairs!!! What a haul!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## FashionGoddess

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake


So Beautiful!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Gorgeous *CEC*! Love that color!!!

Thank you *MJ*!!


----------



## Nolia

iloveredsoles said:


> Roccia Python Twistochat



I love the Roccia Pythons


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ thank you Nolia!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake


stunning..absolutely stunning!!!! 
may I ask if you went TTS in them or 1/2 size up?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> KO'd.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love these! I think this is one of my favorite color & snakeskin combos. Congrats!,





*MJ* said:


> That's it!!! I'm dead!!! These are UNBELIEVABLE!!! Congrats CEC!!!





*MJ* said:


> Fabulous pairs!!! What a haul!!! Congrats!!!





FashionGoddess said:


> So Beautiful!





iloveredsoles said:


> Gorgeous *CEC*! Love that color!!!
> 
> Thank you *MJ*!!





pixiesparkle said:


> stunning..absolutely stunning!!!!
> may I ask if you went TTS in them or 1/2 size up?



Thank you everyone! I succumbed to everyone's beautiful enabling pix 

*Pixie:* From the suggestions that I gathered, I understood them to be true to US size or half size large compared to the old Altadamas, so I went half size down. HOWEVER, they actually fit like the old ADs . So I would say that they're true to CL size, but SMALL for US size


----------



## hazeltt

*Alick*  Congrats on the Cadena Tresse! Theyre perfect for summer!
*Nolia*  Gorgeous Mad Martas and Lucifer Bows! Im from Canada too and you have to share where you find all these amazing pairs still available. I never find the styles I want in my size. 
*jamidee*  Im so sorry that your shoes squeak! Maybe its the brand new rubber and itll probably needs some wear before the squeaking goes away. Good luck on your finals! I love your Declics!
*05_sincere*  Congrats on getting your MBA! Youll look stunning that day with your CLs on!
*FashionGoddess*  python! 
*Texlatina*  Love the LCs! I love them in this color! Congrats!
*Clooky001*  Congrats on getting so many new pairs! And Im so sorry to hear about your Panier and croc Ads! Youre right though, for that price you should be expecting perfection! I hope you can find another pair to replace them!
*madilou13*  Congrats on the Mago and jade ADs! Theyre lovely!
*karwood*  Im so glad you found the Daffs again! Dessyes right, you should get more Daffs! They look spectacular on you!
*kittenslingerie*  Love the sandals! Congrats!
*CEC*  Yay! They finally arrived! The RB looks gorgeous on you!
*iloveredsoles*  I already commented on your reveal thread but Im going to say it again! I love your new additions! I love the python!

So many amazing new purchases everyone! I hope I didnt miss anyone! I apologize if I do.


----------



## Nolia

hazeltt said:


> *Nolia*  Gorgeous Mad Martas and Lucifer Bows! Im from Canada too and you have to share where you find all these amazing pairs still available. I never find the styles I want in my size.



I can't find anything here in Canada either.  I've ordered all mine online~ It sucks that I can't try them on but I do A LOT of research here on the forum on sizing and look at photos of actual PEOPLE in the shoe to compare.

Beware though.  Canada customs WILL take your first born in fees. =_=


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> I can't find anything here in Canada either.  I've ordered all mine online~ It sucks that I can't try them on but I do A LOT of research here on the forum on sizing and look at photos of actual PEOPLE in the shoe to compare.
> 
> Beware though.  *Canada customs WILL take your first born in fees.* =_=



you're too funny Nolia! but it's true.

*sigh* I need to put up more eggs to sponsor my shoe purchases


----------



## missgiannina

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake




they look gorgeous !


----------



## missgiannina

iloveredsoles said:


> My 3 new purchases! Had to post them here too- am I so in love!
> 
> Deroba flannel wedge in Taupe/ Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/S 2011 HG! Pomice (with gun metal spikes) 120 Lucifer Bows!!



 so pretty!


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> I can't find anything here in Canada either.  I've ordered all mine online~ It sucks that I can't try them on but I do A LOT of research here on the forum on sizing and look at photos of actual PEOPLE in the shoe to compare.
> 
> Beware though.  Canada customs WILL take your first born in fees. =_=



, I know because I've been there myself. That's why I'm a little reluctant to make more purchases now. I think I'm flagged by customs too since I almost get hit every time!


----------



## jeninvan

Nolia said:


>


  love love...you sure wear them well!!!


----------



## candyapples88

*Cec* - Don't you just love the RB?!

*ILove* - Those are so lovely


----------



## Clooky001

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake



They are perfect, I love them congrats


----------



## Alick

*missgiannina* - thank you!

*CEC.LV4eva* - Great choice with amazing legs!

*iloveredsoles *- unparalleled choices!


----------



## Alick

hazeltt said:


> *Alick*  Congrats on the Cadena Tresse! Theyre perfect for summer!



Thank you!


----------



## 9distelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake


Stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## airina666

star86doll said:


> *ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> when i was havin' a bad morning at work and fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "oh my shoes!" got them from savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the dirty mirror!!



omg i love these and want them!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


>



Beautiful! And you have amazing legs!



kittenslingerie said:


> New Spartacorda sandals. These are sooo much better in person! Purchased from saks.com for $445.



Congrats!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake



OMG I love, love, love these! Amazing colour!




iloveredsoles said:


> My 3 new purchases! Had to post them here too- am I so in love!
> 
> Deroba flannel wedge in Taupe/ Brown
> 
> Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> S/S 2011 HG! Pomice (with gun metal spikes) 120 Lucifer Bows!!



Congrats on three great pairs!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Thank you
*Hazelt, Missgiannina, Candy, Alick, *and *Aoqtpi*!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!! 


I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest 

Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling


----------



## jenayb

^ I love those on you!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Very cute *Dez*! I was looking at this shoe! Love them!


----------



## KarenBorter

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling



I keep clicking on these on the eboutique  and we are NAIL POLISH twins (that's the OPI color right?)

LOVE LOVE LOVE these shoes on your foot!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*!  they are_ perfection_ on you!


----------



## Texlatina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling



Wow those are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Makes me want a pair now!!!

What's the color of your polish? Love that too


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling


 
So beautiful! I love the color!!! Framboise patent?


----------



## KarenBorter

Texlatina said:


> Wow those are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Makes me want a pair now!!!
> 
> What's the color of your polish? Love that too



If it's the OPI color I think it's called Pinking of You I have it ... LOVE it. It doesn't have an "orange" tint to it like most pinks this is a true pink!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! And you have amazing legs!





jeninvan said:


> love love...you sure wear them well!!!



Thank you~



hazeltt said:


> , I know because I've been there myself. That's why I'm a little reluctant to make more purchases now. I think I'm flagged by customs too since I almost get hit every time!



The shoe was around $1500 and I get hit by charges for $500?  That's like 1/3 of the product price!! It's sick.


----------



## CAM22

Nolia said:


>



_Great photos!! Love your shoes, too!  _


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay, iloveredsoles,cts*- thank you all so much! 

*karen- *thank you! yes it is OPI, but I don't know the name of it 

*tex- *thanks so much! I can check the name next week at the salon.

*l.a.girl- *thanks! yes fram patent!


----------



## clothingguru

Clooky001 said:


> Thx clothingguru  - they came from mount Str. I've spoken to my SA and she's checked everywhere and only the black croc is available in my size so unforthantly im still searching for my perfect pair of crocs ;(
> I'm not going to dwell on it as I know there will be more styles and colours coming out and tomorrow when I return them I'll treat myself to a different pair...I'm fancying a bit of strass but don't know what  x



Did they offer you a price adjustment at all to keep them? Because how are they even going to sell them with those marks? But im sure you probably dont care cause the marks bother you. Im so sorry to hear that they cannot locate another pair for you out there  I know a perfect pair will come along for you soon!


----------



## Clooky001

clothingguru said:


> Did they offer you a price adjustment at all to keep them? Because how are they even going to sell them with those marks? But im sure you probably dont care cause the marks bother you. Im so sorry to hear that they cannot locate another pair for you out there  I know a perfect pair will come along for you soon!



Hi clothingguru, they offered me a 10% refund if I decide to keep them but I'm not going to, I would rather pay the full price for a perfect pair.  Everytime I look at them I just see the scratches! ;( x


----------



## clothingguru

madilou13 said:


> Thank you so much!! I am so in love with my Mago's ! You have a fabulous collection, it is one of my favorites to look at on here!!



WOw! Thank you very much  But now i need me some MAGO's!


----------



## clothingguru

*iloveredsoles*:I LOVE them all!!! Those lucifers tho steal my heart! I WANT THEM! CONGRATS HUN!

*cec*:Love the RB AD's! Congrats! 

*kittens:*Cute sandals!

*dez: *LOVE the fram une plume!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Clooky001 said:


> Hi clothingguru, they offered me a 10% refund if I decide to keep them but I'm not going to, I would rather pay the full price for a perfect pair.  Everytime I look at them I just see the scratches! ;( x


Yes i completely understand. Well im sure you will find another pair you LOVE


----------



## iloveredsoles

Thanks *CG* !!  You should soooooooo get them, they would look awesome on you!!


----------



## clothingguru

iloveredsoles said:


> Thanks *CG* !!  You should soooooooo get them, they would look awesome on you!!


I am on a hunt for my size. But are they all sold out?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dr. Louboutin said:


> These are a very special pair of shoes...my first Louboutins!!!  The photos do not do the color justice.





jeshika said:


> My new additions
> 
> Pink Blanches
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady Clous





bextasy said:


> My new loves from paris





sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives.  The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!





Sleeping Beauty said:


> Oopps, I forgot to upload. There they are





Sleeping Beauty said:


> I also purchased these on sale at Barneys NY a couple of months ago. I haven't worn them yet, but I plan to soon.





Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, what a fantasssstic new purchases!!*
> 
> When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went  "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror!!





kmcq said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I only have 2 CLs so far. Here's my latest purchase
> 
> View attachment 1378126





mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion





lovelycouturec said:


> *Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*
> 
> first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!



Congrats ladies! Beautiful hauls!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling


 

wow. WOW WOWOWOWOW just amazing! congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

FashionGoddess said:


> I LOVE my Phyton VP





Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash.





Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my new babies I was so excited for these to arrive but now they have a massively disappointed..I could cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AD's have a scratch on the side and on the front toe...I don't no if it's just me being picky now but do you also think their a little off colour? Also the panier has a catch/seem coming loose or again am I being fussy? ;(
> At least the daf and Jenny are perfect x






madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> 
> 
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!






kittenslingerie said:


> New Spartacorda sandals. These are sooo much better in person! Purchased from saks.com for $445.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake





iloveredsoles said:


> My 3 new purchases! Had to post them here too- am I so in love!
> 
> Deroba flannel wedge in Taupe/ Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/S 2011 HG! Pomice (with gun metal spikes) 120 Lucifer Bows!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling


Congrats ladies!  I have so many shoe twins and shoe sisters here


----------



## juicyjeans

They finally came!


----------



## *MJ*

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling



Gorgeous!!! I love the color and the style on you!! Perfection!! 



juicyjeans said:


> They finally came!



Woohoo!!! Graffiti!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

juicyjeans said:


> They finally came!



Congrats Shoe sister.


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> They finally came!



For sure  in those lovely flats! Congrats! they are FUN!


----------



## juicyjeans

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the color and the style on you!! Perfection!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!! Graffiti!!! Congrats!!!


 


Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats Shoe sister.


 


KarenBorter said:


> For sure  in those lovely flats! Congrats! they are FUN!


 
Thanks ladies! I am lovin' them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*

I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.

I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *LA* and *Juicy*!!!


----------



## Nolia

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!



Congrats!!! MOD PICS!!


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!



Yay! Congrats darlin ... pull THESE out to show that evil woman!


----------



## ricepot

My new Mago's!!


----------



## Nolia

ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842



Those are lovely!!  140s?


----------



## madilou13

Ladies soo much!! I will be taking my Magos out this weekend, so I should have some outfit pics next week 

Nolia: I looovee the Lucifers! They look great on you!

Kittenslingerie: Those are so cute! They will be a great summer sandal

CEC: The RB is GORGEOUS!!!!  

iloveredsoles: Great Haul!! I especially love the Lucifers!

Dezynrbagladee: The color is beautiful! They great on you!

JuicyJeans: Those flats are so cute!! 

l.a_girl: Those are GORGEOUS!! I love that color! Congrats!!

Ricepot: Congrats on the Magos!


----------



## KarenBorter

ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842



Shoe Twin! Congrats on them you will LOVE them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Yay! Congrats darlin ... pull THESE out to show that evil woman!


 
Thank you! Hahahaha will do


----------



## l.a_girl19

ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842


 
Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## KarenBorter

I just had to stop myself from calling Robertson to see if they still had the Daff's I tried on in the store ... must_wait_for_the_25th


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!



Wow! Love them! I like the colour!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow! Love them! I like the colour!


 
Thank you I love the color too!! I am such a pink girl


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842



Congrats on your new pair of Magos!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you I love the color too!! I am such a pink girl



LOL! plz MOD PICS! !


----------



## bling*lover

*Dezy:* Congrats on you une plume, they are gorgeous and I love the framboise. They look great on you aswell!
*JuicyJeans:* Congrats on your graffiti flats, they are lovely!
*l.a_girl:* YAY, congrats they are so gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling



I love the fram patent! Beautiful!



juicyjeans said:


> They finally came!



These are fantastic on you!



l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!



Gorgeous! When I first got mine I was startled by how tiny they looked and also had trouble putting my feet in; I was worried they were too small! Like you, they were perfect length-wise once I managed to get my foot in 



ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842



Congrats! They're fabulous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> LOL! plz MOD PICS! !


 
Hehe! The mod pics are in my collection thread!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> I love the fram patent! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> These are fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! When I first got mine I was startled by how tiny they looked and also had trouble putting my feet in; I was worried they were too small! Like you, they were perfect length-wise once I managed to get my foot in
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! They're fabulous!


 
Yay! Good to know I am not the only one who had that little scare lol Thank you I love them! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## natassha68

Framboise, MBB, Magos, gosh soooooo many new purchases !!!! WOW, congrats Ladies !!!  LOVE them !


----------



## FlipDiver

My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques



Beautiful shoes! Congratulations!


----------



## grace7

congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF. 

i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!! 
another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...



























thanks for letting me share!


----------



## KarenBorter

FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques



Oh Sweetie! Those are TDF! congratulations on nabbing the last pair!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Wait, the Lucifer Bow 120 in... WHAT!?


----------



## KarenBorter

grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



OMG that first shoe, I have never even SEEN before ... and you pull off the Lucifer's as if they were made to be on your foot! Lovely!


----------



## *MJ*

ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842



Gorgeous!!! Congrats!! 



FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques



LOVE!!! They are so pretty!! I could kick myself for not jumping on a pair!! Congrats, they look amazing on you!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

my new sonietta flats in black nappa. i love them!


----------



## grace7

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Wait, the Lucifer Bow 120 in... WHAT!?



thanks! i lurve denim...i have piggie spikes in denim, too. i purchased these from penney @ hirshleifers, you know just in case you needed to know that!! 



KarenBorter said:


> OMG that first shoe, I have never even SEEN before ... and you pull off the Lucifer's as if they were made to be on your foot! Lovely!



thanks karen you are too sweet!!


----------



## jenayb

grace7 said:


> thanks! i lurve denim...i have piggie spikes in denim, too. i purchased these from penney @ hirshleifers, you know just in case you needed to know that!!



Oh lord, gee thanks - no I do NOT need to know that!  

Wear them in the best of health, they are fabulous.


----------



## cts900

*Gab*: Adorable!

*grace*: Great new additions! The Lucifer in denim is TDF.  I had never seen it before.  Thanks for sharing! 

*Flip*: You are fabulous in them.  

*ricepot*: I love these so very, very much. Congrats. 

*l.a_girl*: That color kills me _every_ time.  

*juicy*: Yay! Shoe twinsssssss! Congrats.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



The Lady Peep...  congratulations!!


----------



## grace7

thanks again *jenay*! i completely understand...too many gorgeous choices out there!!

thank you *cts*! 

and thank you too *SC*!!


----------



## caibping

Girls like to buy shoes, no one day can feel their shoes many, but here's shoes I feel more looks more like, wear rise and comfortable, not greasy, I like these shoes.


----------



## 9distelle

grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


Congrats, they look good on you!!!


----------



## Clooky001

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!



They are HOTT - shoes twin


----------



## Clooky001

FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques



Love the maggies - their very special


----------



## Clooky001

grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=1382049&d=1302925747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=1382051&d=1302925747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



WOW...both pairs are stunning congrats


----------



## Clooky001

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my new sonietta flats in black nappa. i love them!



So cute congrats


----------



## LVOEnyc

With the birthday girl and a fellow colleague (and my multiglitter Simple 70s)...plus a snapshot of the **glitta**


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats *LA* and *Juicy*!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> *Gab*: Adorable!
> 
> *grace*: Great new additions! The Lucifer in denim is TDF. I had never seen it before. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> *Flip*: You are fabulous in them.
> 
> *ricepot*: I love these so very, very much. Congrats.
> 
> *l.a_girl*: That color kills me _every_ time.
> 
> *juicy*: Yay! Shoe twinsssssss! Congrats.


 
It really is a beautiful color


----------



## l.a_girl19

Clooky001 said:


> They are HOTT - shoes twin


 
Thank you shoe twin!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LVOEnyc said:


> With the birthday girl and a fellow colleague (and my multiglitter Simple 70s)...plus a snapshot of the **glitta**


 
Love it!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Beautiful purchases everyone!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

_*Dezy, dezy, dezy*_.... they are fabulous on you my dear.. it is easy to enable when I know they will look THAT good


----------



## BellaShoes

la_girl, lovely frambroise MBB's!


----------



## BellaShoes

*rice pot*, great Mago's.. I have the Mago 140mm coming next week... we will see if they are keepers.


----------



## aoqtpi

LVOEnyc said:


> With the birthday girl and a fellow colleague (and my multiglitter Simple 70s)...plus a snapshot of the **glitta**



Beautiful! I love how they sparkle!



grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest  purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my  faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_  hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do  you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



OMG I've never seen these LPs before! They're amazing! Love the LBs too!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my new sonietta flats in black nappa. i love them!



Love them! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

I just had to come back and drool over all the latest purchases ! I decided to call my SA about the shoes rather then go in to the boutique ... It's safer that way


----------



## madilou13

*FlipDiver -* I am so jealous!! The Maggies look great on you!

*grace7 -* Those lucifers are awesome!! I have never seen them in denim, but I think those might be my favorite!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

OMG, I didn't even know that the LB came in denim. I'm over here 



grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BellaShoes said:


> la_girl, lovely frambroise MBB's!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## nunumgl

OMG My HG is the Lucifer bow and I didn't even realize it came in denim. One more pair added to the HG


----------



## juicyjeans

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my new sonietta flats in black nappa. i love them!


 
Love these! Congrats


----------



## juicyjeans

FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques


 
These were made for you! Great mod pic


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!





ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842





FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques





grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale!  the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!





GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my new sonietta flats in black nappa. i love them!





LVOEnyc said:


> With the birthday girl and a fellow colleague (and my multiglitter Simple 70s)...plus a snapshot of the **glitta**



 Beautiful purchases! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ... 

My new *Lady Daff Saba

























*


----------



## cts900

They are amazing, *Karen.*


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

OH MY GOD! I just love metallic exotics!! Those LDs are killing me! I am blown away by how amazing they are! I never cease to be amazed by this color!! Congrats!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> OH MY GOD! I just love metallic exotics!! Those LDs are killing me! I am blown away by how amazing they are! I never cease to be amazed by this color!! Congrats!!!



Thanks doll  there is a pretty cool story of Kismet in my reveal thread if you are so inclined to read. I posted all the pics here (not the teasers) so you aren't missing any of that stuff.


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been so busy with my grandson, that I have not been able to post individually & that makes me feel bad. I am truly loving all of the new additions, though.


----------



## FashionGoddess

KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KarenBorter

FashionGoddess said:


>



thank you *FashionGoddess ! *


----------



## *MJ*

LVOEnyc said:


> With the birthday girl and a fellow colleague (and my multiglitter Simple 70s)...plus a snapshot of the **glitta**



Beautiful!!


----------



## *MJ*

KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Absolutely STUNNING!! Congrats!!


----------



## KarenBorter

LVOEnyc said:


> With the birthday girl and a fellow colleague (and my multiglitter Simple 70s)...plus a snapshot of the **glitta**



Lovely!


----------



## KarenBorter

*MJ* said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!! Congrats!!



thank you *MJ ! *


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed... 

Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair 































Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share


----------



## grace7

thank you so very much *9distelle, Clooky, aoqtpi, madilou13, SongbirdDiva, nunumgl, and city!*  i fell in love with the lucifer bow in denim, too!!


----------



## jenayb

grace7 said:


> thank you so very much *9distelle, Clooky, aoqtpi, madilou13, SongbirdDiva, nunumgl, and city!*  i fell in love with the lucifer bow in denim, too!!



 

Can you please start posting more frequently? I want to see your avatar all the time!


----------



## jeninvan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share


 
absolutely TDF...congratulations!!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

jenaywins said:


> Can you please start posting more frequently? I want to see your avatar all the time!



hahaha *grace7--*


----------



## grace7

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in  but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!



your mbbs are so, so pretty! i LOVE this color, congrats!!



ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!



congrats on your magos! i love these!



FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques



oh maggie...how i love you!
this shoe looks amazing on you! congrats on finding the last pair!!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my new sonietta flats in black nappa. i love them!



these are really pretty classic flats, congrats!



KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba
> 
> *



*karen* these look great on you! will check out your reveal to hear the story...still learning my way around these parts. :shame:
love your tattoos, btw. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share




oh my. these are beautiful SC! sorry you had trouble with the other pairs but these appear to be perfection and are sooooo gorgeous on you!!! congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeninvan said:


> absolutely TDF...congratulations!!!





grace7 said:


> your mbbs are so, so pretty! i LOVE this color, congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your magos! i love these!
> 
> 
> 
> oh maggie...how i love you!
> this shoe looks amazing on you! congrats on finding the last pair!!
> 
> 
> 
> these are really pretty classic flats, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> *karen* these look great on you! will check out your reveal to hear the story...still learning my way around these parts. :shame:
> love your tattoos, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my. these are beautiful SC! sorry you had trouble with the other pairs but these appear to be perfection and are sooooo gorgeous on you!!! congrats!



*Jen*, *Grace*: thank you for your kind words! They're lovely shoes and I feel very fortunate to have found the perfect pair


----------



## grace7

jenaywins said:


> Can you please start posting more frequently? I want to see your avatar all the time!



yes! i'm coming out of my shell. 
 thank you for the compliment...fellow maggie lover?!


----------



## jenayb

grace7 said:


> yes! i'm coming out of my shell.
> thank you for the compliment...fellow maggie lover?!



Yes, that is me.


----------



## bling*lover

*Karen & Shnauzer* congrats on your daff and lady daff's they look lovely on both of you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Thanks doll  there is a pretty cool story of Kismet in my reveal thread if you are so inclined to read. I posted all the pics here (not the teasers) so you aren't missing any of that stuff.


 
Oh I didn't know there was a story!I'm off to read


----------



## l.a_girl19

grace7 said:


> your mbbs are so, so pretty! i LOVE this color, congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your magos! i love these!
> 
> 
> 
> oh maggie...how i love you!
> this shoe looks amazing on you! congrats on finding the last pair!!
> 
> 
> 
> these are really pretty classic flats, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> *karen* these look great on you! will check out your reveal to hear the story...still learning my way around these parts. :shame:
> love your tattoos, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my. these are beautiful SC! sorry you had trouble with the other pairs but these appear to be perfection and are sooooo gorgeous on you!!! congrats!


 
Thank you! The color is so girly! I love it! I am so glad I own these! I realized this even more the other day when I was looking at all my summer clothes. I have so much that goes with them!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share




YAY! don't you LOVE LOVE LOVE this shoe? I am finding that this will likely become my favorite pair as well. It is super versatile due to the color way and I can't think of one thing (okay maybe my velvet gowns) that this shoe won't go with ... from my crazy club clothes to my skinny jeans, mini skirts to leggings. 

 shoe cousins!


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh I didn't know there was a story!I'm off to read



Yeah it's a pretty cool story


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats on your new Daff and Lady Daff *Karen* and *SCrazy*! The colors are beautiful....


----------



## longneckzaraffe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share


girllll, those are some gorgeous shoes! i wish i could rock ones that high, im 5'6 and super skinny so i would look like a poleeeee!! im so jealous


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba
> 
> *



Wow, the colour on these are amazing!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the  first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique"  looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had  been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement  pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the  pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my  fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were  absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband  and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on  how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian.  And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became  my favorite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised  ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just  couldn't help but share



Congrats on finding your perfect pair!


----------



## NANI1972

Amazing purchases ladies!!! Here are two of my most recent additions.....

These will probably be my best UHG find ever!!!

FRUTTI FRUTTI!!!











And a bluefly deal. Miss Cristo....I highly recommend these. They are very comfy!


----------



## KarenBorter

bling*lover said:


> *Karen & Shnauzer* congrats on your daff and lady daff's they look lovely on both of you!



Thank you *bling! *


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats on your new Daff and Lady Daff *Karen* and *SCrazy*! The colors are beautiful....




Thank you Miss Bella


----------



## KarenBorter

Thank you *aoqtpi *xoxo


----------



## KarenBorter

NANI1972 said:


> Amazing purchases ladies!!! Here are two of my most recent additions.....
> 
> These will probably be my best UHG find ever!!!
> 
> FRUTTI FRUTTI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bluefly deal. Miss Cristo....I highly recommend these. They are very comfy!



BOTH are lovely! Sadly I have to stay away from bluefly ... it's too tempting LOL and I really SERIOUSLY cannot afford another pair until Fall ...


----------



## ricepot

*Madilou13, L.a._girl19, Crispedrosa, aoqtpi, natassha68, *MJ*, cst900, CityFashionista, grace7 *- thank you for your kind words.  
*Nolia* - Yes, they are 140s
*KarenBorter* - it is your pics that made me want these even more!!  
*BellaShoes* - they are definite keepers!!!  I haven't worn mine out of the house yet, but I  them!!


----------



## ricepot

*FlipDiver* - Those maggies are gorgeous!  Congrats!!
*grace7* - Loving the lay peep sling calf impala and lucifor bows on you!!  You pull them off really well!!  Congrats!!
*GabLVoesvuitton* - those flats are soooo cute!
*KarenBorter* -   OMG!!  Those Lady Daffs!!    They are gorgeous!!  
*SchnauzerCrazy* -   Those are TDF!!  I'm glad you found a PERFECT pair!!  Congratulations!!  
*Nani1972* - The Frutti Frutti and Miss Cristo are both lovely!!  Congrats!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bling*lover said:


> *Karen & Shnauzer* congrats on your daff and lady daff's they look lovely on both of you!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats on your new Daff and Lady Daff *Karen* and *SCrazy*! The colors are beautiful....



Thank you Bella!! Is there maybe a new reveal in your future?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

longneckzaraffe said:


> girllll, those are some gorgeous shoes! i wish i could rock ones that high, im 5'6 and super skinny so i would look like a poleeeee!! im so jealous



Thank you!! I can't say I'm super skinny but I'm 5'7" and LOVE these shoes! Try them on - it changed my mind about these shoes 180*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, the colour on these are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on finding your perfect pair!



Thnk you, sweetie! I tried not to hope and have been very, very happy ever since I opened the box


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ricepot said:


> *FlipDiver* - Those maggies are gorgeous!  Congrats!!
> *grace7* - Loving the lay peep sling calf impala and lucifor bows on you!!  You pull them off really well!!  Congrats!!
> *GabLVoesvuitton* - those flats are soooo cute!
> *KarenBorter* -   OMG!!  Those Lady Daffs!!    They are gorgeous!!
> *SchnauzerCrazy* -   Those are TDF!!  I'm glad you found a PERFECT pair!!  Congratulations!!
> *Nani1972* - The Frutti Frutti and Miss Cristo are both lovely!!  Congrats!!



Thank you so much!! They were so worth it


----------



## aoqtpi

NANI1972 said:


> Amazing purchases ladies!!! Here are two of my most recent additions.....
> 
> These will probably be my best UHG find ever!!!
> 
> FRUTTI FRUTTI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bluefly deal. Miss Cristo....I highly recommend these. They are very comfy!



 Frutti 

And I love the MCs! I'm so sad I didn't see these on Bluefly!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share


 I love the Daf so much now! I've been trying to talk myself out of these but you ladies are making it hard!:cry:

Fabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> I love the Daf so much now! I've been trying to talk myself out of these but you ladies are making it hard!:cry:
> 
> Fabulous!  Congrats!



Don't talk yourself out of these shoes!!! I can understand passing on the black and nude but this color is WORTH it! Honestly! You'll love them


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Don't talk yourself out of these shoes!!! I can understand passing on the black and nude but this color is WORTH it! Honestly! You'll love them



I just feel I have the leopard I don't really need these?

I need variety right?

I was planning on getting the Jade WS AD, Mago & I just got 2 maybe 3 shoes on eBay.

I don't really need these, right?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> I just feel I have the leopard i don't really need these?
> 
> I need variety right?
> 
> I was planning on getting the Jade WS AD, Mago & I just got 2 maybe 3 shoes on eBay.
> 
> I don't really need these, right?



Only you can answer that but I always ask myself if I'll regret it later...


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Only you can answer that but I always ask myself if I'll regret it later...



I feel good that I have the leopard but that snakey Daf 
I just don't know...


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> I feel good that I have the leopard but that snakey Daf
> I just don't know...



I would have totally kicked myself if I hadn't gotten these and had gotten the MBB instead ... they are both "around" the same price (the LD a tad more) but these ... 

Only you know as *SCrazy *said ...


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> I would have totally kicked myself if I hadn't gotten these and had gotten the MBB instead ... they are both "around" the same price (the LD a tad more) but these ...
> 
> Only you know as *SCrazy *said ...



MBB & the Daf have become my favorite styles of this season.

i have one of both. I want 2 of both but I've been talking myself out of them because I love other styles as well.

I also think MBB will make the sale or I can find a leather version at a later date.

I know this Daf will be gone in a minute.

I need help.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

April_q8 said:


> my gift to my slef on my 30th Birthday


 
Congrats!!! Great purchase!!!
Happy late B'day!!!


Love these, look great on you!!!
Congrats!!!



nunumgl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Got a delivery today...it's the Panier 120
> 
> They are so very comfortable and will be a go-to summer staple


 
Love the Paniers!!! Look great on you!!!
Congrats!!!



jeninvan said:


> hey ladies...it's been a while since I posted on here...Just wanted to share a little something that the hubby brought back from vegas..the bag and the box unfortunately was covered in Margarita as he was a little tipsy when he bought the shoes (he was there for his brother's stag)...he said he needed it after he saw how much they were...so here they are  my new fav...thanks for letting me share and amazing additions to all you ladies here...i love such an enabling environment sorry for the quality i used my ipod to take the pic...


 
How sweet of your DH!!! Love them, look stunning on you!!!



aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't get on here much now ( other than to stalk ! ) but here's my 2 Vegas buys. It seems that a few of us have been out there recently
> 
> Batik Python HP. I bought these before I flew over, it was a quick dash from the Airport to Hotel to boutique for sure
> 
> and Red Patent HPs that I picked up whilst in there collecting the Batiks
> 
> I went half size up in the Batiks to 40.5, my Reds are 40 as the heels slipped way too much in the 40.5s. I have the Reds on right now


 


aeross said:


> One last pair
> 
> My Jade Patent Ron Rons 85mm bought from Mount St last month
> 
> I love these, the colour is greener in real life
> 
> I went up half a size to 40.5 ( my 100mm are 40s )


 
Woww!!!! Love all of them!!! Especially the Batik HPs!!!
Congrats!!!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> just got these from Nordstrom I'm so in love
> 
> i need a pedicure ASAP, so don't mind my feet! i can't wait until this crappy weather ceases, so i can wear them out!!


 
These are so cute, Gab!!! And look very comfy aswell!!!



pixiesparkle said:


> I just received my RB Mago 140 today!


 
Love Love these!!!
Congrats!!!



meaghan<3 said:


> I just wanted to share a pair that I received recently!
> Leopard Pony Daffodile 160
> Thank you for letting me share!!


 
These are amazing on you..pure hotness!!!!
Your little helper is so cute!!!



hazeltt said:


> They're not too special but the color just makes me so happy when I put them on!
> 
> 
> *Framboise patent Pigalle 120*


 
The Framboise color is TDF!!!!
Congrats..Love these!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*nani:* LOVE the frutti frutti's! Shoe twin! And the wedges are cute! Congrats! 

*juicy:*Congrats! Cute flats!

*ricepot:* Love the Mago's!!! 

*l.a.*:THE fram MBB's are TDF!!!!  congrats! 

*schnauzer: *LOVE the Watersnake!!!! 

*karen:* The daf is SOOO amazing on you! 

*LVO:* Love the glitter! 

*grace:* Love the peeps!!!! Congrats! 

*gab:* Nice flats! 

*flip:* The maggie is gorgeous every time i look at them!


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> MBB & the Daf have become my favorite styles of this season.
> 
> i have one of both. I want 2 of both but I've been talking myself out of them because I love other styles as well.
> 
> I also think MBB will make the sale or I can find a leather version at a later date.
> 
> I know this Daf will be gone in a minute.
> 
> I need help.



I have to SUPER BUDGET the rest of the year. Thankfully due to my weight loss journey I don't eat out as much so that saves a TON of money right there. 

The MBB I just couldn't justify in the end as I have 2 pair of Betsey Johnson booties, a pair of White House/Black Market booties so ... just not fiscally responsible just because I got caught up with everyone else getting them. The platform shoe, for me, just makes sense. I go to goth clubs (yes at 47) and often dress in mini skirts and this shoe is just going to be PERFECT for that scene ... I could justify the purchase.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

KarenBorter said:


> May I present to you


 
Love these, so cute!!!
Roxy is gorgeous aswell!!!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> My chartreuse patent yoyo zeppa slings! So excited... i wanted these from the BG sale a couple years ago and passed. I've been eying them on 'bay for about a year and finally got them  i was completely influenced by the fall color scheme lol


 
The color is so WOWW!!! Love them, Congrats!!!



chloe speaks said:


> The Declic is a style I have not tried, but I found them pretty comfy! I got these *Red Suede *ones (the nap is a little smashed and dirty in some areas) thinking that I may do *Volcano Strass *on them, but I am not sure now. What do you all think?


 
These are already gorgeous as they are, but strassed would look amazing aswell!!
Congrats!!!



Michail27 said:


> 1.rantus flat in taupe
> 2.cl studded sneakers


 
Love both of them, Big Congrats!!!


Both are gorgeous on you!!! Congrats!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> I got my 140mm black/beige Magos today and I couldn't be happier! I got them TTS (36) and they fit perfect and are quite comfy. Don't mind the outlet in the background, I couldn't find a better place in the house to take pics.


 
The Magos are TDF!!!
Look great on you aswell!!
Congrats!!



karwood said:


> If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, then it was meant to be. I originally had purchased these shoes weeks ago and foolishly returned them. After I returned them, I seriously had a bad case of "returner's remorse". I seriously could not stop thinking about these shoes and stalked every site for them. Just when I was about to lose all hope, my size suddenly appeared at Browns.
> 
> Finally back in my arms (or on my feet), my Daffodile leopard ponyhair.


 
HOT HOT HOT!!!
These are stunning on you!!!
Glad you found another pair..Congrats!!! 



Accessorize*me said:


> My Blue Magos are HERE!! I waited soooo long for these to go with my Clutch~!
> Hope no one minds me re-posting my pics...!


 
Nice combo!!!!
The Magos are really gorgeous and so is the clutch!!
Congrats!!!



Dr. Louboutin said:


> Alright ladies...I finally FINALLY got my hands on these gorgeous pair of Jenny in Royal Blue.


 
The Jennys are really gorgeous!!!
The color is TDF..Congrats!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> I have to SUPER BUDGET the rest of the year. Thankfully due to my weight loss journey I don't eat out as much so that saves a TON of money right there.
> 
> The MBB I just couldn't justify in the end as I have 2 pair of Betsey Johnson booties, a pair of White House/Black Market booties so ... just not fiscally responsible just because I got caught up with everyone else getting them. The platform shoe, for me, just makes sense. I go to goth clubs (yes at 47) and often dress in mini skirts and this shoe is just going to be PERFECT for that scene ... I could justify the purchase.



Thats awesome!

I love that you go clubbing.

There was a woman in NY clubbing when she was 80. I wanna be her.

I have sooo many boots & shoes it just isn't funny. I have 70+ CLs alone!

I love the MBB. I'm glad I got one. I hated the Daf when I first saw it but now I love it.

I need to budget & I already have a Daf.

But that Snakey Daf is so awesome.  I may need it. :cry:


----------



## FlipDiver

Cityfashionista said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> I love that you go clubbing.
> 
> There was a woman in NY clubbing when she was 80. I wanna be her.
> 
> I have sooo many boots & shoes it just isn't funny. *I have 70+ CLs alone!*
> 
> I love the MBB. I'm glad I got one. I hated the Daf when I first saw it but now I love it.
> 
> I need to budget & I already have a Daf.
> 
> But that Snakey Daf is so awesome.  I may need it. :cry:



Woman, where is your collection thread?!


----------



## Clooky001

OMG!!!.... A massive congrats they are stunning!!
I got offered these last month but took the python LD instead and now I'm kicking myself that I never took these too ;( and now their sold out in my size!!! Arrrgh!...




KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba
> 
> *





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jeshika said:


> My new additions
> Pink Blanches
> Ruby Lady Clous


 
I love the Ruby LCs so much!!! Simply gorgeous!!!
Love the Pink Blanches aswell, the color is really nice.
Congrats!!!



BattyBugs said:


> I had two pair waiting when I got to work, but sadly, the SA located and ordered the wrong size. This pair of beauties was the pair that came to be mine while I was in San Francisco...thanks to Rock_Dog.
> 
> We were wrapping up our first stop at Saks, when RD happened to ask one of the SAs if they had a particular, sold out style hiding in the store somewhere. He replied that he believed they did have a pair that had been on hold (but was not on hold any longer), in the back. He brought them out & sadly for her, they were not her size. Lucky for me, they were mine. Before you could blink, I snatched this pair up, paid for them and asked that they be shipped to me, since I didn't have room in my carry on for them.
> 
> The pair in my avatar now has a cousin. Very Prive Spikes in Black Nappa w/Silver Spikeys!!


 
Really gorgeous!!! You were very lucky!!!
Congrats!!!



bextasy said:


> My new loves from paris


 
Both of them are gorgeous!!!
Look great on you..Congrats!!



sophe said:


> Hey ladies! These are my new purchases!
> Mago I bought them TTS.
> 
> *Karwood, Madamelle,* thank you for your advice, both pairs of Mago arrives. The shoes fit me perfectly, they are TDF!!!


 
Wow!!! Stunning!!! Big Congrats!!!



*MJ* said:


> So many gorgeous new additions ladies, I can hardly keep up!! Congrats!!
> So I thought I'd share these...the Leopard MBP 150!!


 
Amazing!!! I have no words..these are TDF!!
Congrats!!



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Oopps, I forgot to upload. There they are


 


Sleeping Beauty said:


> I also purchased these on sale at Barneys NY a couple of months ago. I haven't worn them yet, but I plan to soon.


 
Congrats on both!!!
Love the Fifis!!!



Star86doll said:


> When I was havin' a bad morning at work and Fedex turned up with the parcel and went "Oh my shoes!" Got them from Savannah's.
> 
> Rosella white/black pony hair, they are super cute, soo soft and comfy!
> 
> Sorry about the dirty mirror!!


 
These are stunning..Love them so much on you!!
Congrats!!



kmcq said:


> My first time posting in this thread. I only have 2 CLs so far. Here's my latest purchase
> 
> View attachment 1378126


 
Nice!!! Congrats!!!



mkl_collection said:


> After months of waiting, they are finally here! (Thank you for letting me share! ^^)
> 
> Bianaca 140 Python Lucido Lavanda
> 
> Altadama 140 Python Lucido Rubion


 
Wow!!! Two gorgeous pairs of exotics!!!
The Biancas are TDF!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Nani-congrats both purchases are wicked 





NANI1972 said:


> Amazing purchases ladies!!! Here are two of my
> most recent additions.....
> 
> These will probably be my best UHG find ever!!!
> 
> FRUTTI FRUTTI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bluefly deal. Miss Cristo....I highly recommend these. They are very comfy!


----------



## hazeltt

ChrisyAM15 said:


> The Framboise color is TDF!!!!
> Congrats..Love these!!!



Thanks! You're so sweet!


----------



## *MJ*

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Amazing!!! I have no words..these are TDF!!
> Congrats!!



Thanks *Chrisy*!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Woman, where is your collection thread?!




:shame: Sorry!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

05_sincere said:


> Ok, I am one happy first timer.... Over the weekend I stumbled into NMLC and was able to get these two pair of shoes. They are older styles .......but great finds for a first CL purchase. I can't wait to walk across the graduation stage to receive my MBA in the black & white stunning shoes.


 
Congrats on both..very nice!!!



FashionGoddess said:


> I LOVE my Phyton VP


Gorgeous!!! Big Congrats!!!



Texlatina said:


> I'm very excited about this. I've got a friend's graduation to go to in May and needed something outrageous but stylish. I found these at Neiman's. When I slipped them on, I didn't even wait for the salesman to ask...I said "I HAVE TO HAVE THESE". They are surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> Actually had a couple of ladies come up to me afterwards and say how amazing they looked on me. Modeling pics coming soon...they are in the shop having a Vibram sole put on them. Here's some shots with and w/o flash


 
Love the LCs!! Amazing!!!



Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my new babies I was so excited for these to arrive but now they have a massively disappointed..I could cry
> The AD's have a scratch on the side and on the front toe...I don't no if it's just me being picky now but do you also think their a little off colour? Also the panier has a catch/seem coming loose or again am I being fussy? ;(
> At least the daf and Jenny are perfect x


 

Wow!!! Amazing Purchases!!! Love all of them!!
So sorry about the Croc ADs..



madilou13 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I have been a lurker in here for a couple of monthes now and I am so excited to show off my 2 newest purchases! Both of these purchases were completely inspired by seeing them on the lovely ladies in this forum!
> 
> Please excuse my legs in these photos, my camera was being weird so my legs look red in one picture and orange in the other...EK!
> 
> First: My Mago 140
> And my BEAUTIFUL Jade WS ADs!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Pure Hotness!!! Love both..Congrats!!!


Love the mod pics!!!
And the Lucifer Bows are just Wow!!!



kittenslingerie said:


> New Spartacorda sandals. These are sooo much better in person! Purchased from saks.com for $445.


 
These look really nice on you!!!
Congrats!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake


 
Gorgeous..I'm so in Love with these!!!
Congrats!!



iloveredsoles said:


> My 3 new purchases! Had to post them here too- am I so in love!
> 
> Deroba flannel wedge in Taupe/ Brown
> 
> Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> S/S 2011 HG! Pomice (with gun metal spikes) 120 Lucifer Bows!!


 
All 3 all stunning!!!
But I really Love the LBs...these are pure Hotness!!!


----------



## FashionGoddess

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Congrats on both..very nice!!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Big Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the LCs!! Amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Amazing Purchases!!! Love all of them!!
> So sorry about the Croc ADs..
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Hotness!!! Love both..Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mod pics!!!
> And the Lucifer Bows are just Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These look really nice on you!!!
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous..I'm so in Love with these!!!
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 all stunning!!!
> But I really Love the LBs...these are pure Hotness!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

lovelycouturec said:


> *Christian Louboutin Tortoise Ballet Flats*
> 
> first pair of cl's. very comfortable. just arrived today i love them!


 
Love these..Congrats on your first pair!!!



Alick said:


> This pair shadowed me on my way home from West LA. I had to welcome her or regret otherwise
> 
> I think my baby loves her too
> 
> Cadena Tresse it is... *THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE*


 
These are gorgeous..Love them on you!!
Your doggie is so cute!!


The MMs are pure Hotness!!!




jamidee said:


> New Declic 120mm. A gift to myself so I can make it through finals week
> Only sad thing... is I vibramed them... and I hate it!I wasn't sure how I was going to feel, but I feel the integrity of my shoe is gone  and they squeak now!?
> So, I will go back to taping my shoes with gaffers tape like I've been doing....


 
Love the Declics!!!
Congrats!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation and it hasn't worked so well! Love all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've made some changes to my collection, with that said here are my newest
> 
> Une Plume Frambroise, Thank you *bella *for the sweet enabling


 
Love these!!! Look amazing on you aswell!!!



juicyjeans said:


> They finally came!


 
Love the Graffitti Flats, look great on you!!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> *Framboise Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm*
> 
> I had a little trouble sliding my feet in but once they were in the length was perfect! I can see these will stretch a little so I am glad I got them 1/2 a size down.
> 
> I will post better pics and modelling pics as soon as I take a break from studying!!!


 
Gorgeous..these are TDF!!!!
Look perfect on you!!



ricepot said:


> My new Mago's!!
> 
> View attachment 1381839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381841
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381842


 
Gorgeous..Congrats!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love these..Congrats on your first pair!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous..Love them on you!!
> Your doggie is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> The MMs are pure Hotness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Declics!!!
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!!! Look amazing on you aswell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Graffitti Flats, look great on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous..these are TDF!!!!
> Look perfect on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous..Congrats!!!


 
Thank you! I don't know about _perfect_ because I hate my wide feet but...thank you for the compliment


----------



## ChrisyAM15

FlipDiver said:


> My new black Maggie 140 - the last in the CL boutiques


 
Gorgeous Flip...look stunning on you!!



grace7 said:


> congrats to all you lovely ladies on your latest purchases! i'm trying to catch up on this thread, which is one of my faves on tPF.
> 
> i have a couple to share. one special pair that i _really, really_ hoped and wished for but i could not find in my size.  well, what do you know one of the sweetest pfers had hers up for sale! the lady peep sling calf impala. i love them...so gorgeous!!
> another is a pair that i never thought i could pull off, the lucifer bow 120 in denim! these take practice...thanks for letting me share!


 
Love the mod pics!!!
Both are gorgeous..the Lucifer Bows in Denim are just Wow!!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my new sonietta flats in black nappa. i love them!


 
Very nice!!! Congrats!!!!



LVOEnyc said:


> With the birthday girl and a fellow colleague (and my multiglitter Simple 70s)...plus a snapshot of the **glitta**


 
Yay!!! I love glitter!!!
Congrats!!!



KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba*


 
Love Love these!!!!!
Just Stunning!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine aren't exactly new -- I bought the first pair from Saks about three weeks ago but they were very "antique" looking and there was a spot on the heel of one where the scales had been torn off and re-glued. I spoke with my SA and ordered a replacement pair that, when it finally arrived, ended up being even worse than the pair I already had so I ordered the last 38.5 Saks had and kept my fingers crossed...
> 
> Although I tried not to expect too much, they arrived last week and were absolutely P-E-R-F-E-C-T! I've worn them once to dinner with my husband and again today to an outside wedding. I followed Nat's instructions on how to care for them and sprayed them with several coats of Meltonian. And I am absolutely in love with these shoes - they very quickly became my favorite pair
> Sorry for the ton of photos and also for the sock line and bruised ankles (my dog literally ran me over chasing after a ball) -- I just couldn't help but share


 
These are TDF!!!
Look amazing on you!!!!!



NANI1972 said:


> Amazing purchases ladies!!! Here are two of my most recent additions.....
> 
> These will probably be my best UHG find ever!!!
> 
> FRUTTI FRUTTI!!!
> 
> And a bluefly deal. Miss Cristo....I highly recommend these. They are very comfy!


 
The Fruttis are such a special pair..I love these so much!!!
And the Miss Cristo are so stunning on you!!
Congrats!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Gorgeous Flip...look stunning on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mod pics!!!
> Both are gorgeous..the Lucifer Bows in Denim are just Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I love glitter!!!
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Love these!!!!!
> Just Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are TDF!!!
> Look amazing on you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Fruttis are such a special pair..I love these so much!!!
> And the Miss Cristo are so stunning on you!!
> Congrats!!



Thanks so much! You're sweet!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

clothingguru said:


> *nani:* LOVE the frutti frutti's! Shoe twin! And the wedges are cute! Congrats!
> 
> *juicy:*Congrats! Cute flats!
> 
> *ricepot:* Love the Mago's!!!
> 
> *l.a.*:THE fram MBB's are TDF!!!!  congrats!
> 
> *schnauzer: *LOVE the Watersnake!!!!
> 
> *karen:* The daf is SOOO amazing on you!
> 
> *LVO:* Love the glitter!
> 
> *grace:* Love the peeps!!!! Congrats!
> 
> *gab:* Nice flats!
> 
> *flip:* The maggie is gorgeous every time i look at them!





Clooky001 said:


> OMG!!!.... A massive congrats they are stunning!!
> I got offered these last month but took the python LD instead and now I'm kicking myself that I never took these too ;( and now their sold out in my size!!! Arrrgh!...



Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## imelda74

My only question, and there may be a thread for this, how does one watermark one's photos? TIA for help and tips and direction to proper thread.


----------



## nunumgl

imelda74 said:


> My only question, and there may be a thread for this, how does one watermark one's photos? TIA for help and tips and direction to proper thread.


 
I wanna know this too


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> although I did a reveal thread (with a rather interesting "encounter" story if I do so say so myself) ...
> 
> My new *Lady Daff Saba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG! Those are super amazing! I cant wait to receive my Lady Dafs, but these colors... Love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

imelda74 said:


> My only question, and there may be a thread for this, how does one watermark one's photos? TIA for help and tips and direction to proper thread.



Here is for Adobe... http://forum.purseblog.com/frequent...ermark-pictures-in-adobe-photoshop-33292.html

Photobucket... http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/watermark-photos-and-images-online/


----------



## KarenBorter

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG! Those are super amazing! I cant wait to receive my Lady Dafs, but these colors... Love them!



than you sweetie! Yes, I love them ... and can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> Here is for Adobe... http://forum.purseblog.com/frequent...ermark-pictures-in-adobe-photoshop-33292.html
> 
> Photobucket... http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/watermark-photos-and-images-online/




bookmarked ... thank you *Bella *I need to do this !


----------



## cts900

*NANI*: You already know what I think of your 3-in-one Fruttis!  I am digging those Miss Cristos on you, too! So cute! 

*Schnauzer*: They are gorgeous on you.


----------



## Tiffany P

Here is mine


----------



## jenayb

Tiffany P said:


> Here is mine



Congrats! They look stunning with your Alma!


----------



## *MJ*

Tiffany P said:


> Here is mine



WOW!! Stunning!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Tiffany P said:


> Here is mine



Wow!


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> I love that you go clubbing.
> 
> There was a woman in NY clubbing when she was 80. I wanna be her.
> 
> I have sooo many boots & shoes it just isn't funny. I have 70+ CLs alone!
> 
> I love the MBB. I'm glad I got one. I hated the Daf when I first saw it but now I love it.
> 
> I need to budget & I already have a Daf.
> 
> But that Snakey Daf is so awesome.  I may need it. :cry:



Yeah, I'm with *Flip *where IS your collection thread


----------



## cts900

Tiffany P said:


> Here is mine



That is one heck of a first post.  Pretty fabulous!


----------



## jeninvan

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love these, so cute!!!
> Roxy is gorgeous aswell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is so WOWW!!! Love them, Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are already gorgeous as they are, but strassed would look amazing aswell!!
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both of them, Big Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Both are gorgeous on you!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Magos are TDF!!!
> Look great on you aswell!!
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> HOT HOT HOT!!!
> These are stunning on you!!!
> Glad you found another pair..Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice combo!!!!
> The Magos are really gorgeous and so is the clutch!!
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Jennys are really gorgeous!!!
> The color is TDF..Congrats!!!


 

Thank you


----------



## Clooky001

Tiffany P said:


> Here is mine



Congrats they are HOTT


----------



## KarenBorter

yay thanks to *Bella* I now know how to Watermark with Photobucket! wo0t! From now on all pics will be properly watermarked!


----------



## Alick

ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are gorgeous..Love them on you!!
> Your doggie is so cute!



You're such a cupcake *ChrisyAM15*! Thanks! 

To all the sexy purchases I missed out for having been away... *Congrats and sorry for not writing on individually!*


----------



## Alick

Cityfashionista said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> I love that you go clubbing.
> 
> There was a woman in NY clubbing when she was 80. I wanna be her.
> 
> I have sooo many boots & shoes it just isn't funny. I have 70+ CLs alone!
> 
> I love the MBB. I'm glad I got one. I hated the Daf when I first saw it but now I love it.
> 
> I need to budget & I already have a Daf.
> 
> But that Snakey Daf is so awesome.  I may need it. :cry:



Let me join *Flip and Karen* - THREAD THREAD THREAD please   *Hot chick ! ! !*


----------



## ayasoso

I can't seem to see the photos too.


----------



## nunumgl

BellaShoes said:


> Here is for Adobe... http://forum.purseblog.com/frequent...ermark-pictures-in-adobe-photoshop-33292.html
> 
> Photobucket... http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/watermark-photos-and-images-online/



Thank you Bella!


----------



## evolkatie

I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when. 







Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way


----------



## Tiffany P

Thank you all lovely ladies

You all have beautiful shoes

Black one go with  cro leiber clutch


----------



## KarenBorter

evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way



I tried the Pigalle Plato on this weekend and LOVED it ... I may be changing my nude desire to a Pigalle actually. Both are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

Tiffany P said:


> Thank you all lovely ladies
> 
> You all have beautiful shoes
> 
> Black one go with  cro leiber clutch



I love this bootie ... congratulations they look lovely on you!


----------



## jenayb

evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way



These are both gorgeous and are two of my favourite styles right now. The Pigalle Plato is much more comfortable than the Pigalle.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> These are both gorgeous and are two of my favourite styles right now. The Pigalle Plato is much more comfortable than the Pigalle.



I love the shape of the shoe ... I tried on the Cork Pigalle Plato for size and must say that at a .5 size down from TTS they fit like a dream.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way


 
*KATIE!!!!    *


**


----------



## jenayb

Tiffany P said:


> Thank you all lovely ladies
> 
> You all have beautiful shoes
> 
> Black one go with  cro leiber clutch


----------



## amazigrace

*katie,* love your new shoes.
I think you should keep both pair, don't
you? Can't wait to see the third pair!


----------



## aoqtpi

Tiffany P said:


> Here is mine



Love how well these go with the LV!



evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way



I adore the black patent! What beauties!



Tiffany P said:


> Thank you all lovely ladies
> 
> You all have beautiful shoes
> 
> Black one go with  cro leiber clutch



Congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah, I'm with *Flip *where IS your collection thread




I know ladies.:shame: I will one day.


----------



## cts900

*evolkatie*: My goodness, I see your name in so many helpful threads.  What a treat to see a post form you!  I think both are gorgeous and hope you are able to keep both.  The Pigalle Plato are so special, though.  Just _so special_ IMO. I love those classic lines. 

*Tiffany*: Another lovely pairing.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Tiffany P said:


> Here is mine





evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another  on pairit's way





Tiffany P said:


> Thank you all lovely ladies*
> *
> You all have beautiful shoes
> 
> Black one go with  cro leiber clutch



Beautiful shoes ladies. 

*Evolkatie *I love both shoes but I'm partial to the Bianca.


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> I know ladies.:shame: I will one day.



You may need help ... should I come to Philly


----------



## KarenBorter

Speaking of Bianca ... of COURSE they have the black patent bianca on the website in multiple sizes available now ... I am seriously cut off though ... and oddly at peace with that now that I have the LD in my closet


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> You may need help ... should I come to Philly



:lolots:


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing in gold, beautiful black, Tiffany!


----------



## Texlatina

OK...a few modeling pics of my new shoes fresh from the cobbler!!!


























I'm loving them but am still giving them a little bit of the "sox stretch" just to make sure!




:lolots:


----------



## evolkatie

thx everyone  I am hoping I can keep both but I'm still seeing if both pairs will work for me. I have the pickiest feet ever. Short length, wide front, long toes. Ugh, I feel like decolletes are the only shoes that fit so I am hoping at least one pair of shoes will work without me having to pad all sides of the shoes up lol. 

Kara, I missed you again when you were in town


----------



## aoqtpi

Tex, those are fab on you! That last pic...


----------



## Alick

*Texlatina* - - - 

G  L  A  M  O  R  O  U  S ! ! !  

even with your socks on


----------



## KarenBorter

Texlatina said:


> OK...a few modeling pics of my new shoes fresh from the cobbler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving them but am still giving them a little bit of the "sox stretch" just to make sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:



That last pic is going to be me in the LD's LOL when I get them back from the cobbler hehe. 

Beautiful! I am warming up to this style very much


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hey we're the same size & we're both Katie!! Tee hee!

Love your new shoes!! 



evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the LC on you, Tex!


----------



## bling*lover

*Texlatina:* They look gorgeous on you, congrats! That last pic made me giggle!


----------



## KarenBorter

I tried on Declics on Saturday ... I think I need this shoe in my future. 

(please see signature however)


----------



## jeshika

KarenBorter said:


> I tried on Declics on Saturday ... I think I need this shoe in my future.
> 
> (please see signature however)



yes, you do... they are so lovely!!!!  and comfy!!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

KarenBorter said:


> I have to SUPER BUDGET the rest of the year. Thankfully due to my weight loss journey I don't eat out as much so that saves a TON of money right there.
> 
> The MBB I just couldn't justify in the end as I have 2 pair of Betsey Johnson booties, a pair of White House/Black Market booties so ... just not fiscally responsible just because I got caught up with everyone else getting them. The platform shoe, for me, just makes sense. I go to goth clubs (yes at 47) and often dress in mini skirts and this shoe is just going to be PERFECT for that scene ... I could justify the purchase.



LOL..I go club about once a month...last night was at Club B.E.D. on South Beach in black Magos. I'm glad I'm not the only crazy person in a club in Loubies


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> yes, you do... they are so lovely!!!!  and comfy!!!!!


Well if Bibi's Mommy says I do then who am I to argue


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> Well if Bibi's Mommy says I do then who am I to argue


 
Just saw your updated siggie 

"You will buy the Declics....You will love the Declics....you will need the Declics...."


----------



## Dessye

I was perusing this thread quickly this morning and there are some A-MAZING additions!!! Congrats ladies and sorry I haven't posted individual comments but you all look gorgeous in your new shuz!


----------



## masha10

Girls your shoes are amazing!i'm a new user, i hope you can forgive me if I made some mistake in writing but i'm italian 
these shoes are my passion, i've been dreaming on them for years but unfortunatly i can't afford them...i'm still a student and my parents don't give me so much money for the shopping xD
i have loooooots of shoes but no one can be compared to a Louboutin one 
you'are so lucky!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Texlatina said:


> OK...a few modeling pics of my new shoes fresh from the cobbler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving them but am still giving them a little bit of the "sox stretch" just to make sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:



You look great! I love the sock shot!


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous, *tex*! 

*masha*: Welcome to tPF, hun.  When you do finally have your first pair it will just be that much more special to you.  Your writing was perfect .


----------



## jeninvan

super excited to share these...i was having a really hard 2 weeks at work and when i came home today these were waiting for me...def made my day a lot better...thanks for letting me share ladies and all your new additions are all TDF!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeninvan said:


> super excited to share these...i was having a really hard 2 weeks at work and when i came home today these were waiting for me...def made my day a lot better...thanks for letting me share ladies and all your new additions are all TDF!!!



They look great! Now more photos please - and with light this time


----------



## jeninvan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They look great! Now more photos please - and with light this time


 

thank you ... was so excited just used my bb to take the photos...will put the baby to sleep then will post some with more light this time


----------



## cts900

Congrats, *jeni*!


----------



## masha10

cts900 said:


> *masha*: Welcome to tPF, hun. When you do finally have your first pair it will just be that much more special to you. Your writing was perfect .


 
I agree with you but i guess there will be still loooooooooooooooooong time for me to wait


----------



## aoqtpi

Congrats *Jen*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeninvan said:


> super excited to share these...i was having a really hard 2 weeks at work and when i came home today these were waiting for me...def made my day a lot better...thanks for letting me share ladies and all your new additions are all TDF!!!


 
Congrats!!! They look super hot on you


----------



## Texlatina

*aoqtpi

Alick

KarenBorter

BattyBugs

Cityfashionista

cts900
*

Thank you to you all for the comments! Yes...the sox...while ugly certainly do help. Although I've got a pair of Patent Nude Simples that I STILL couldn't stand with the sox...sadly they're up on the eBay block. But I will replace with some nude Pigalle Platos and of course will post them here!!!


----------



## Texlatina

jeninvan said:


> super excited to share these...i was having a really hard 2 weeks at work and when i came home today these were waiting for me...def made my day a lot better...thanks for letting me share ladies and all your new additions are all TDF!!!



Amazing how a pair of heels can brighten up any day!!!! Congrats girl....they look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeninvan said:


> super excited to share these...i was having a really hard 2 weeks at work and when i came home today these were waiting for me...def made my day a lot better...thanks for letting me share ladies and all your new additions are all TDF!!!



Look great!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way


 
Love both of them!!!
The Pigalle Plato is gorgeous!!!
Congrats!!!



Tiffany P said:


> Black one go with cro leiber clutch


 
These are beautiful..love them on you!!
Congrats!!!



Texlatina said:


> OK...a few modeling pics of my new shoes fresh from the cobbler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving them but am still giving them a little bit of the "sox stretch" just to make sure!


 
Love the mod pics..these look amazing on you!!!
Do I see a little cutie??

Congrats!!!



jeninvan said:


> super excited to share these...i was having a really hard 2 weeks at work and when i came home today these were waiting for me...def made my day a lot better...thanks for letting me share ladies and all your new additions are all TDF!!!


 
So sorry to hear about the hard time you are having at work.
Hopefully everything will be ok soon.

Love these!!!
So gorgeous & sexy!!!
And they look amazing on you!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## karwood

Sorry for not individually complimenting everyone on their new CL purchases. I've been pretty much absent over the last weekend going into this week, so of course, I have fallen quite a bit behind on this thread. Much congrats to everyone on their new purchases. They are all very wonderful.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Sorry for not individually complimenting everyone on their new CL purchases. I've been pretty much absent over the last weekend going into this week, so of course, I have fallen quite a bit behind on this thread. Much congrats to everyone on their new purchases. They are all very wonderful.



Shoe cousin! Love the Avi


----------



## jamidee

evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way



The sock trick definitely works! Mine (although regular pigalle 120mm) were sooo tight my foot was spilling over the side near the toe box and my toes could barely get in there... just put on sock thick sock slippers and bribed my lil sis to walk around in them for an hour a day and after three days... they fit like they were made for me personally!


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> Shoe cousin! Love the Avi



Thanks!! BTW, I wanted to ask you if your tattoo is of your cat, Thunder?


----------



## jamidee

Texlatina said:


> OK...a few modeling pics of my new shoes fresh from the cobbler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving them but am still giving them a little bit of the "sox stretch" just to make sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:





Loving the socks & Lady Clou while reading a book!  

Can't wait til I graduate and get a big girl job so I can invest in some beauties like these.... MUST HAVE LADY CLOUS, MAGOS, AND PIGALLE PLATO GLITTER......


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Thanks!! BTW, I wanted to ask you if your tattoo is of your cat, Thunder?



That's Roxy ... Thunder is the Gray and White one who was Nosing my LDs in the photo

Attached for clarification Thunder






Roxy (ever helpful)


----------



## jamidee

jeshika said:


> yes, you do... they are so lovely!!!!  and comfy!!!!!



Ohh I love my declics... The almond toe box just warms my heart.


----------



## jeshika

KarenBorter said:


> That's Roxy ... Thunder is the Gray and White one who was Nosing my LDs in the photo
> 
> Attached for clarification Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy (ever helpful)



*KB*, they are sooo precious!!!!! such cuties!!!!!! 

ps. i love your shoes too!


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> Amazing purchases ladies!!! Here are two of my most recent additions.....
> 
> These will probably be my best UHG find ever!!!
> 
> FRUTTI FRUTTI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bluefly deal. Miss Cristo....I highly recommend these. They are very comfy!




SUCH SHOOOEEE PORRN!!  Seriously ladies.. y'all are making me drool today. I need FRUTTI FRUTTI!!


----------



## jeninvan

ChrisyAM15 said:


> So sorry to hear about the hard time you are having at work.
> Hopefully everything will be ok soon.
> 
> Love these!!!
> So gorgeous & sexy!!!
> And they look amazing on you!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


 
thank you....you're so sweet!!!


----------



## jeninvan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Look great!


  Thank you


----------



## jeninvan

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats!!! They look super hot on you


*texlatina* *Aoqtpi*
Thank you ladies...nothing can brighten up a bad day than a pair of loubs


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> That's Roxy ... Thunder is the Gray and White one who was Nosing my LDs in the photo
> 
> Attached for clarification Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy (ever helpful)



They both look very much alike, except for the color. They are  adorable!


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> *KB*, they are sooo precious!!!!! such cuties!!!!!!
> 
> ps. i love your shoes too!




Hehe thanks ... yeah I lurves them (and my shoes) hahaha


----------



## clothingguru

*jenin:* CUte! They are very pretty on you!

*jamidee:* Love the sock trick! They are gorgeous! 

*texlatina: *LOVE LOVE the lady clou! 

*evol:* The black is so classy! 

*tiffany:* Love the new purchases! Congrats!

*Karen: *They are both sooo cute!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.


----------



## Tiffany P

Thanks..thanks...thanks.. all.

I love all the shoes that you guys posted.  Awsome!


----------



## Tiffany P

Another pair of black


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> That's Roxy ... Thunder is the Gray and White one who was Nosing my LDs in the photo
> 
> Attached for clarification Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy (ever helpful)


 
Karen those are amazing!!!  (both the shoes & the cats!)


----------



## juicyjeans

Tiffany P said:


> Another pair of black


 
Love them Tiffany! They look great on you ~


----------



## CelticLuv

Tiffany P said:


> Another pair of black



They look great on you Tiffany! nothing wrong with another pair of black


----------



## Kandi

My first pair


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> *KB*, they are sooo precious!!!!! such cuties!!!!!!
> 
> ps. i love your shoes too!



That gray thing that Thunder is in I knitted for them ... it's a kitty bed and they LOVE it so much it's totally flat (the sides don't stand up anymore. I think I need to knit a new one soon LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

Kandi said:


> My first pair



And what a LOVELY first pair ! Congratulations and welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> Karen those are amazing!!!  (both the shoes & the cats!)



Thanks ... I miss them as they are at the cobbler (the shoes not the cats  )


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great new additions ladies! I have a new goodie to share tonight hopefully!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Kandi said:


> My first pair


 
Congrats! Love these! Modelling pics??


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> great new additions ladies! I have a new goodie to share tonight hopefully!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Tiffany P said:


> Another pair of black


 
Wow! So elegant! I used to have all black pairs in my CL collection and now I am down to 2 black pairs LOL I need more hahahaha


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! So elegant! I used to have all black pairs in my CL collection and now I am down to 2 black pairs LOL I need more hahahaha



I can understand you, same thing happens to me LOL


----------



## BattyBugs

Another beautiful black pair, Tiffany.
Congratulations and welcome, Kandi.


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I can understand you, same thing happens to me LOL


 
LOL its like a weird addiction you can't get out! And if you do, you end up confused because one day you look in your shoe closet and say "where did all the black go?":lolots:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL its like a weird addiction you can't get out! And if you do, you end up confused because one day you look in your shoe closet and say "where did all the black go?":lolots:



Yeah! You are right! LOL


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> great new additions ladies! I have a new goodie to share tonight hopefully!!!



Yes! We want shoes!


----------



## Kandi

KarenBorter said:


> And what a LOVELY first pair ! Congratulations and welcome to the slippery slope.


 
Thanks I am loving them...bad sign!


----------



## nunumgl

KarenBorter said:


> That gray thing that Thunder is in I knitted for them ... it's a kitty bed and they LOVE it so much it's totally flat (the sides don't stand up anymore. I think I need to knit a new one soon LOL


 
Oh Karen I LOVE knitting!!! YAY fellow knitter


----------



## KarenBorter

nunumgl said:


> Oh Karen I LOVE knitting!!! YAY fellow knitter



Hehehe yay! Knitting and Louboutins *sigh*


----------



## e.le

My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.


----------



## CelticLuv

e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



they are sooo unique! Great find!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



These are BEAUTIFUL shoes!! Modeling pics


----------



## Clooky001

e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



Congrats they are so lovely... Yes def need modeling pics


----------



## Nolia

e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



Need MOD pics!!


----------



## KarenBorter

e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



super cute! I agree Modeling pics


----------



## nunumgl

e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



I just tried these on this morning at saks! I agree they are so comfortable and gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful new buys ladies!


----------



## candyapples88

So I received my Boulimas today, but I'm thinking about returning them. They are too big


----------



## hazeltt

Tiffany P said:


> Another pair of black



They're lovely! Congrats!



Kandi said:


> My first pair



Congrats on your first pair. It will the first of many! 



e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



I love the Exclu because of the lace! They're beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> So I received my Boulimas today, but I'm thinking about returning them. They are too big



where did you find boulimas?


----------



## candyapples88

missgiannina said:


> where did you find boulimas?



Overseas...HN.


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> OK...a few modeling pics of my new shoes fresh from the cobbler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving them but am still giving them a little bit of the "sox stretch" just to make sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:


 
These look so amazing on you!!! Now I want a pair...


----------



## candyapples88

So, I received one of my UHG...if not my #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate to see it go


----------



## nalexis2121

omg CANDY my jaw dropped and i shed a tear those are GORGEOUS!! what size are they may i ask?


----------



## FlipDiver

candyapples88 said:


> So, I received one of my UHG...if not my #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate to see it go



I'm so sorry!  They look gorgeous from the front, but from the side I can see the gap at your heel that they're too big.  And that discoloration is a big thumbs down   Where did you get them from?


----------



## candyapples88

nalexis2121 said:


> omg candy my jaw dropped and i shed a tear those are gorgeous!! What size are they may i ask?



39


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> I'm so sorry!  They look gorgeous from the front, but from the side I can see the gap at your heel that they're too big.  And that discoloration is a big thumbs down   Where did you get them from?



HN - so luckily they're returnable.


----------



## hazeltt

So sorry they didn't work out for you *candyapples*! The leather wearing off on the heel is


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> So, I received one of my UHG...if not my #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate to see it go




awwww   I'm sorry they aren't perfect  you had it in your hands though (and on your foot) ... man those are lovely. I hope you find a pair real soon that are PUUUURRRRFECT


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> awwww   I'm sorry they aren't perfect  you had it in your hands though (and on your foot) ... man those are lovely. I hope you find a pair real soon that are PUUUURRRRFECT



If not, I won't be mad because another shoe always comes along that I love just as much.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> So, I received one of my UHG...if not my #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate to see it go



Those ARE gorgeous!! So sorry that they didn't work out - they look fantastic on you


----------



## evolkatie

candyapples88, they are gorgeous! The Boulima is also one of my HGs cept I cannot find the black ones in my size anywhere  I'm sorry they didn't work out though, I really hope you're able to find them in your size since they look hawt on you!


----------



## candyapples88

evolkatie said:


> candyapples88, they are gorgeous! The Boulima is also one of my HGs cept I cannot find the black ones in my size anywhere  I'm sorry they didn't work out though, I really hope you're able to find them in your size since they look hawt on you!



Thanks love!


----------



## chacci1

Hi Ladies!!!
I'm loving all of the new additions on here and you have inspired me to post some of the new shoes that I have accumulated and just have been too lazy too post!  (sorry for the poor quality of the pics...my BB is not the best at taking pics!)

*First, The Zebra Daff (i had already posted prev. but a few of you asked for some additional pics, so here they are:*
View attachment 1386695


View attachment 1386706



*Beige Lady Daff:*
View attachment 1386707


*Python Roccia Bianca:*
View attachment 1386708


*Jade Green Greissimo:*
View attachment 1386710


*Black Mago (I almost didn't post bc so many of you ladies already have this gorgeous style!)*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> I'm loving all of the new additions on here and you have inspired me to post some of the new shoes that I have accumulated and just have been too lazy too post!  (sorry for the poor quality of the pics...my BB is not the best at taking pics!)
> 
> *First, The Zebra Daff (i had already posted prev. but a few of you asked for some additional pics, so here they are:*
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> [/LEFT][/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> *T**he next is the Black Daff:*
> 
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> 
> *Beige Lady Daff:*
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> 
> *Python Roccia Bianca:*
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> 
> *Black Mago (I almost didn't post bc so many of you ladies already have this gorgeous style!)*
> View attachment 1386695



I can't get the pictures to show up - says invalid attachment link


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

candyapples88 said:


> So, I received one of my UHG...if not my #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate to see it go



They're gorgeous! sorry they don't fit... Hopefully the boutique can get hold of a smaller szie and exchange for you.... Good luck!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



Congrats! they're so pretty and lady-like! enjoy them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kandi said:


> My first pair



Congrats!!! i'm sure it won't be your last


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture: 

<warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>

EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
















I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed 

Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KarenBorter said:


> That's Roxy ... Thunder is the Gray and White one who was Nosing my LDs in the photo
> 
> Attached for clarification Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy (ever helpful)



Congrats Karen!!! Another fabulous pair! Your kitties are adorable


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Texlatina said:


> OK...a few modeling pics of my new shoes fresh from the cobbler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving them but am still giving them a little bit of the "sox stretch" just to make sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:



Congrats!!! beautiful pix! and your toe nail polish matches reeally well against the shoe color lol


----------



## pixiesparkle

candyapples88 said:


> So, I received one of my UHG...if not my #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate to see it go


oh no..I'm sorry you have to return them..they are truly beautiful~ this also happened to my pomice maggie before, it probably was damaged during transportation


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I can't get the pictures to show up - says invalid attachment link





Yikes!!!  My computer is giving me so many problems!!!  I have done this twice and it just won't post....i'll try again.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> <warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself



What a great pair Schnauzer!!! The color is just wonderful! sorry to hear you had a bad day, but I'm sure the haul of shoes helped


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> <warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself



Those look super comfy


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> <warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself



Love that color!  I tried those on at Barneys.  It's so pretty, congrats!  Your tiger stripe is awesome too


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> oh no..I'm sorry you have to return them..they are truly beautiful~ this also happened to my pomice maggie before, it probably was damaged during transportation





CEC.LV4eva said:


> They're gorgeous! sorry they don't fit... Hopefully the boutique can get hold of a smaller szie and exchange for you.... Good luck!




Thanks guys!


----------



## chacci1

Ok...I'll try this again...

For now, the Zebra Daff's....will get the other pics up another day...too tired right now!  ha ha


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> <warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself



Wow ... the color is brilliant (and the shoes ain't bad either ) seriously though super pretty! I need a pair of flats!


----------



## KarenBorter

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Karen!!! Another fabulous pair! Your kitties are adorable



Awww thanks  I actually did an honest to goodness reveal thread this time around LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

chacci1 said:


> Ok...I'll try this again...
> 
> For now, the Zebra Daff's....will get the other pics up another day...too tired right now!  ha ha
> 
> View attachment 1386723
> 
> View attachment 1386724
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386722
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386721



Those are TDF! excellent purchase!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What a great pair Schnauzer!!! The color is just wonderful! sorry to hear you had a bad day, but I'm sure the haul of shoes helped



Thank you so much! They definitely did - I kept looking down and thinking, "ahhh... pink!" 



candyapples88 said:


> Those look super comfy



They're actually a tad large (thank the shoe gods you ladies talked me out of buying and stuffing a 41!!! ) but with a footpad, they're great



FlipDiver said:


> Love that color!  I tried those on at Barneys.  It's so pretty, congrats!  Your tiger stripe is awesome too



Thank you!!  I've got Tiger Blood 

If they go on sale at Barneys, we should be shoe twins 




KarenBorter said:


> Wow ... the color is brilliant (and the shoes ain't bad either ) seriously though super pretty! I need a pair of flats!



 I get that all the time. Our friends joke that if we ever have two-footed children, we shouldn't let them play in the snow  

...And you DO need a pair of flats! Bans don't apply to flats - that's a rule and everyone knows it.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Ok...I'll try this again...
> 
> For now, the Zebra Daff's....will get the other pics up another day...too tired right now!  ha ha
> 
> View attachment 1386723
> 
> View attachment 1386724
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386722
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386721



LOVELY! But is that really all we get you tease?! 

Thank you for the photos - they're much appreciated


----------



## evolkatie

So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT! 

I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT!
> 
> I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy



Now those are GORGEOUS!! I love how they're the classic black but with an edge  Beautiful buy!


----------



## FlipDiver

evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT!
> 
> I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy



Congrats!! We're shoe twins


----------



## Accessorize*me

*evolkatie*, I love your maggies!!


----------



## hazeltt

Love the colour!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> <warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself


----------



## hazeltt

chacci1 said:


> Ok...I'll try this again...
> 
> For now, the Zebra Daff's....will get the other pics up another day...too tired right now!  ha ha
> 
> View attachment 1386723
> 
> View attachment 1386724
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386722
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386721



The zebra is so fun! Congrats! The Daffs are really growing on me.


----------



## hazeltt

evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT!
> 
> I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy



Yay! We're shoe twins! I thought mine were 140 when I put them on too but they turned out to be 160s. I was shocked when I saw the label on the box, lol! I'm glad they worked out for you!


----------



## LVOEnyc

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> *<warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>*
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself


----------



## LVOEnyc

chacci1 said:


> Ok...I'll try this again...
> 
> For now, the Zebra Daff's....will get the other pics up another day...too tired right now!  ha ha
> 
> View attachment 1386723
> 
> View attachment 1386724
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386722
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386721


----------



## Accessorize*me

My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.






.






.


----------



## jenayb

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I literally have no words. 

These are beyond gorgeous. I cannot wait to see mod pics. Please post some. These are amazing!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## JRed

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OMG, I literally gasped when I saw these pics.  They are so beautiful!!  Accessorize*me, congratulations!  Your SOs are perfect!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Talk about a SO!!


----------



## Alick

accessorize*me said:


> my special order - *140 alta dama pythons in vert smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Freakin' *H O T* !!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*jenaywins, ceseeber, JRed, candyapples88* and *Alick*, thank you sooo much for your lovely compliments!!

I was literally jumping around the store in excitement when these finally came after months of waiting....they were even prettier than I expected!


----------



## Emily HC

accessorize*me said:


> my special order - *140 alta dama pythons in vert smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love Love LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emily HC

evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while but I def need a pair of black patent shoes. I got these in sometime this weekend, I was out of town so idk when.
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208101_947012073426_37517939_43602648_6504687_n.jpg
> 
> Bianca & Pigalle Plato. Both still need to be stretched a little in the toebox but length is def good. Vicky's pigalle thread was really convincing so I am hoping these will mold to my feet. Still need to decide which to keep since I have another pair on it's way



*evolkatie*, I did the same thing! I bought both Bianca and Pigalle Plato in patent nude, and still have another pair on the way, so am also deciding which one to keep!


----------



## bling*lover

*accessorize*me:* Good lord  they are so *A.M.A.Z.I.N.G*, congrats on your SO!
*e.le:* Congrats on the exclu, I love them, they are gorgeous.
*Schnauzer:* Congrats on your flats that color is absolutely gorgeous. Look forward to seeing your strassed ones also (when they are done).

And anyone else i've forgotten, congrats to you all on your gorgeous new shoes!


----------



## 9distelle

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True  shoes, congrats!!!
Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

^ what she said!


----------



## clothingguru

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OOOMMMMGGG! What an amazing SO! Probably one of the most amazing ones ive ever seen!


----------



## soleilbrun

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> <warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself


 
Now those appear to be the right size! I love the color too, my fave. I will be checking the DIY thread for your brown ones. Don't forget the before pictures.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These are amazingly stunning! Even that doesn't describe them. I can't wait to see MOD pics!

Python is an SO option this year?


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I get that all the time. Our friends joke that if we ever have two-footed children, we shouldn't let them play in the snow
> 
> ...And you DO need a pair of flats! Bans don't apply to flats - that's a rule and everyone knows it.



Well I HAVE the Cemete but I think that I need a more "practical" flat. I will wait for the sales and see if something pops up


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



So beautiful! Are they a SO?


----------



## evolkatie

Accessorize me, those are beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT!
> 
> I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy



Those are LOVELY! Congratulations!


----------



## KarenBorter

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Just  and  Excellent choice for a SO ... love them!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
wow. Wow. WOWOOWOWOWO!!! Congrats! these are amazing


----------



## Nolia

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*A*ME* - they are so gorgeous! Many congratulations to you!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Emily HC, bling*lover, 9distelle, pixiesparkle, sumnboutme, RedBottomLover, CRISPEDROSA, evolkatie, KarenBorter, Dr.Louboutin, Nolia* and *nakedmosher2of3*, Thank you so much for sharing my excitement!!

*Emily HC*, I adore the Tributes in your avatar!

*9distelle*, I am seriously badly in need of a pedicure! LOL!... Will be sure to post pics right after I get one!

*RedBottomLover*, I ordered the shoes late last year....Am not sure if Python is still an option for SO this year though.

*CRISPEDROSA*, Yes, they are. I ordered the colour/leather from a selection of swatches, and the style from a list my SA showed me.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks Accessorice*me, can I ask how much are they? And how much time?


----------



## FlipDiver

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Amazing.


----------



## Accessorize*me

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks Accessorice*me, can I ask how much are they? And how much time?



I PMed you.


----------



## Accessorize*me

FlipDiver said:


> Amazing.



Thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



 that is the most amazing green color!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

soleilbrun said:


> Now those appear to be the right size! I love the color too, my fave. I will be checking the DIY thread for your brown ones. Don't forget the before pictures.



will do... was thinking about starting today. Already reconsidering


----------



## FashionGoddess

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


AMAZING!!! These are so HOT!


----------



## Emily HC

@ *Accessorize*me* 
Thank you! it's even more stunning in real life!! the platform and heel are made by stingfish so it shines!!


----------



## karwood

*Tiffany*, lovely.
*kandi,* congrats on your first pair and wear them in good health!
*e.le,* your Exclu are fab!
*candy,* sorry the Boulimas were too big. Hopefully another pair in the right size will turn up soon.
*schnauzer,* cute flats.
*chacci,* By now, you must own the Daffs in every single pattern and material! Congrats on another Daff adddition!
*evolkatie,* congrats on finding those Maggie! Definitely a very popular and fabulous style!
*Accessorize,* GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lindsbens

KarenBorter said:


> Those are LOVELY! Congratulations!



These are so cute. I love this style! Im waiting to find my size in the navy/lavender ones.


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG Accessorize*me....those Alta Dama's are beautiful!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
OMG Did u SO from this years swatches?STUNNING!!!!!!!Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think I've died and gone to emerald heaven!!! Absolutely breathtaking!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*katie*, your maggies are gorgeous!
*accessorize me*, what a stunning, stunning special order.  The color is wonderful.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*e.le- *so pretty!!!

*candy- *they are so beautiful, sorry they didn't work out for you.

*chacci- *dying to see the rest of your shoes!!! the zebra daff's are fab!

*SC- *Great flats.

*evolkatie- *gorgeous maggies! 

*accessorize- *your SO Python ADs are breathtaking!!!! so gorgeous!!!


----------



## mal

Beautiful new additions, everyone!!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Oh wow! Those ADs are divine *Accessorize*m*e!!


----------



## mal

Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...


----------



## KarenBorter

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



Those are AMAZING modeling pics!


----------



## candyapples88

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



So pretty!


----------



## mal

Thanks, *Karen *and *candyapples*! I will try to do modeling  pics tomorrow, going to yoga now


----------



## Clooky001

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



Mal, they are wicked, massive congrats


----------



## FlipDiver

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



Congrats *Mal*, they are gorgeous!  Can't wait to see mod pics!  Madison is the best 

BTW, I'll be in Detroit next wknd.  Is there any CL shopping in that area?  Thanks!


----------



## hazeltt

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



Amazing! I love the black spikes!


----------



## hazeltt

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## jenayb

*Mal* they're so... they're so..... Beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

*Mal,* well worth 13 months. They are just amazing and edgy!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



They're beautiful! Can't wait for the modeling shots


----------



## nalexis2121

candyapples88 said:


> 39


 *I wish i wish i wish*


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...


----------



## Butterrfly

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



Congrats *Mal*, it is gorgeous!!


----------



## Dessye

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



  Congrats, *Mal*!!!  They are stunning.  I don't like the Alti black spikes but these are just gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT!
> 
> I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy



Congrats, shoe twin!  I have the 140!



Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



O. M. G.   It is a stunning work of art!  Congrats!!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had a bit of a crappy day but it vastly improved after the mailman came. Two pairs of Loubie flats - a brown nappa version I'm going to strass and a patent fuchsia color that is nearly impossible to capture:
> 
> <warning: you may want to wear sunglasses. The glare from my pasty legs will blind even the most experienced outdoorsman>
> 
> EDIT: check out that cool stripe on my leg -- I'm in training to be a tiger
> 
> I'll post pics of the brown nappa after they're strassed
> 
> Also received a pair of Chloe flats that were not nearly as comfortable as I thought they'd be but that is anathema in the CL thread so I'm keeping those to myself



These are sooo cool!!  Congrats!! Is that cranberry patent?



chacci1 said:


> Ok...I'll try this again...
> 
> For now, the Zebra Daff's....will get the other pics up another day...too tired right now!  ha ha



Can't get over how good you look in these!   You should collect every version of the Daf!



e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.



Yay!  These are so pretty! Congrats, *e.le*!



Kandi said:


> My first pair



Great first pair!  Shelley, right?  You will definitely get a lot of wear out of these!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> These are sooo cool!!  Congrats!! Is that cranberry patent?



I think that's the official name -- it's a beautiful color but, sadly, I think we're parting ways after only one evening together. I found them on sale in a 40 and almost fell over after it slid off my foot when my dog pulled. I think I'll wait until I can find one in my size.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Mal*, hot hot hot!!!! Mod pics please!

*accessorize*... your SO AD's are out of this world!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think that's the official name -- it's a beautiful color but, sadly, I think we're parting ways after only one evening together. I found them on sale in a 40 and almost fell over after it slid off my foot when my dog pulled. I think I'll wait until I can find one in my size.



Oops...   Sorry it's not the right size but almost falling while walking the dog is not good.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> Oops...   Sorry it's not the right size but almost falling while walking the dog is not good.



Yup... and these were 40s... at the beginning of the week I was considering getting a 41 because I couldn't find a smaller size! Lesson learned


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Mal*, hot hot hot!!!! Mod pics please!
> 
> *accessorize*... your SO AD's are out of this world!



Your........ New....... Avatar......


----------



## mal

Clooky001 said:


> Mal, they are wicked, massive congrats


Thanks, *clooky*, I'm chuffed!



FlipDiver said:


> Congrats *Mal*, they are gorgeous! Can't wait to see mod pics! Madison is the best
> 
> BTW, I'll be in Detroit next wknd. Is there any CL shopping in that area? Thanks!


 
Oh, thank you *FlipDiver*; yes I love them at Madison...
Oh, yeah, we have NM and Saks at Somerset Mall in Troy...  when are you coming?


hazeltt said:


> Amazing! I love the black spikes!


Thanks, *hazel*! Yeah, it took BLACK spikes to push me over that cliff


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Your........ New....... Avatar......


:kiss:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



Love them! They are really nice! new black spikes!


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


> *Mal* they're so... they're so..... Beautiful!


don't cry, I'm pretty sure you could handle these...


rdgldy said:


> *Mal,* well worth 13 months. They are just amazing and edgy!!!


Thanks, Hon! It was sweet to fall for these after such a dry spell!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're beautiful! Can't wait for the modeling shots


TY *Schnauzer*! I'll have to get DH to help me...



Butterrfly said:


> Congrats *Mal*, it is gorgeous!!


Thanks for your sweet comment, *Butterrfly*!


Dessye said:


> Congrats, *Mal*!!! They are stunning. I don't like the Alti black spikes but these are just gorgeous!


Thanks, *Dessye*! I think the Alti loses it's contours a bit with spikes but the Pigalle can pull it off...



BellaShoes said:


> *Mal*, hot hot hot!!!! Mod pics please!
> *accessorize*... your SO AD's are out of this world!


 thanks, *Bella*! They say we might get some sun tomorrow so hopefully I can get some pics!!


----------



## mal

Thank you, *CRISPEDROSA*! I am in love... 
*accessorize*, what a beautiful shoe!


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> don't cry, I'm pretty sure you could handle these...
> hey say we might get some sun tomorrow so hopefully I can get some pics!!





We'll find out...


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Congrats, shoe twin! I have the 140!
> 
> 
> 
> O. M. G.  It is a stunning work of art! Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are sooo cool!! Congrats!! Is that cranberry patent?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get over how good you look in these!  You should collect every version of the Daf!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! These are so pretty! Congrats, *e.le*!
> 
> 
> 
> Great first pair!  Shelley, right? You will definitely get a lot of wear out of these!


 

Thank you Dessye!!!  I do love the Daf and wish I could get it in all of the colors!!!  Your compliment is very nice...


----------



## MadameElle

I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this.  I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist.  I didn't expect them to come this soon.  I've always wanted purple CL and here they are:

Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent






















Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this.  I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist.  I didn't expect them to come this soon.  I've always wanted purple CL and here they are:
> 
> Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



They're beautiful!!! Picture #3 - the color.... Just WOW


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this.  I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist.  I didn't expect them to come this soon.  I've always wanted purple CL and here they are:
> 
> Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Excellent! I really do love this shoe but can't get it ... I decided that I am going to collect Bianca's after I get the Maggie. That shoe is just super comfy (and it's what I will be wearing Monday  )

I do love it on your foot and the color is BRILLIANT against your skin E!


----------



## MadameElle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're beautiful!!! Picture #3 - the color.... Just WOW



Thanks SchnauzerCrazy.  They are amazing.  I am wearing them now so they will break in sooner - I hope.


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> Excellent! I really do love this shoe but can't get it ... I decided that I am going to collect Bianca's after I get the Maggie. That shoe is just super comfy (and it's what I will be wearing Monday  )
> 
> I do love it on your foot and the color is BRILLIANT against your skin E!



Thanks K.  I thought I didn't like the Bianca at first because of the toe cleavage, but now I am liking this style more and more.


----------



## MadameElle

chacci1 said:


> Ok...I'll try this again...For now, the Zebra Daff's....will get the other pics up another day...too tired right now!



Congrats on your Zebra Daf.



evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT!  I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy



Congrats on you black maggie.  They were meant to be for you. 



Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - 140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo



 These are AMAZING.  I love the AD style and in python.  Congrats


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Thanks K.  I thought I didn't like the Bianca at first because of the toe cleavage, but now I am liking this style more and more.



Its really a classic !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this.  I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist.  I didn't expect them to come this soon.  I've always wanted purple CL and here they are:
> 
> Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Lovely pair! The color is really nice! Congrats !


----------



## Laivinie

Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread! 

Barbie Pink Bianca!!


----------



## bling*lover

*MadameElle:* That is the most amazing shade of purple, I'm a huge purple fan so I'm totally in love, and on Biancas I die ! Gorgeous and they look fab on you congrats.
*Laivinie:* Congrats on your Barbie Pink Biancas, they are such a gorgeous and girly shoe and they look lovely on you. P.S LOVE LOVE LOVE your tattoo it matches perfectly with the shoes!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!



lovely pair!!  Barbie pink color!! you are so lucky to found them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*laivinie*!!!! They are fab!

*Madame*, the color makes me swoon!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*SchnauzerCrazy, FashionGoddess, karwood, mistyknightwin, l.a_girl19, *MJ*, rdgldy, ImeldaMarkII, dezynrbaglaydee, hazeltt, Dessye, BellaShoes* and *mal*,

*l.a_girl19*, they are from last year's swatches.

*BellaShoes*, your avatar is 

*MadameElle*, Your Amethyst is sooo beautiful! I adore purples!

*mal*, THANK YOU!! Cannot wait to see your spikes in action!!

*Laivinie*, what a pretty colour on those Biancas!


----------



## Butterrfly

*Laivinie* and *MadameElle*, the colours of your shoes are TDF!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Laivinie congrats on your Barbies!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!



I LOVE that color! Congrats!!!


----------



## Butterrfly

Hi ladies, would like to share my first two babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!!  Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season! 

Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..


----------



## KarenBorter

Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, would like to share my first two babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!!  Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season!
> 
> Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..


Both pair are lovely but I am  over the Trottinette!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, would like to share my first two babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!!  Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season!
> 
> Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..



They look fantastic on you! And they are just as amazing as every other pair here! Wear them in great health!


----------



## MadameElle

Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!



Congrats on the Barbie Pink Biancas.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## MadameElle

bling*lover said:


> *MadameElle:* That is the most amazing shade of purple, I'm a huge purple fan so I'm totally in love, and on Biancas I die ! Gorgeous and they look fab on you congrats.



Thanks bling.  I also love purple.  This color is really amazing IRL.


----------



## MadameElle

BellaShoes said:


> *laivinie*!!!! They are fab!
> 
> *Madame*, the color makes me swoon!



Thanks Bella.  I love your new avatar.  Thanks you for changing it-keeps my mind off the studded beige McqQueen clutch.


----------



## MadameElle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely pair! The color is really nice! Congrats !



Thanks .


----------



## bling*lover

*Butterrfly:* Congrats, both pairs are lovely but the Trottinette are gorgeous I really love the color aswell!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this. I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist. I didn't expect them to come this soon. I've always wanted purple CL and here they are:
> 
> Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


 

SO OOOOO beautiful!! congrats!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!


 

OMG!!! I nearly     just amazing...congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

*Mal*, my jaw dropped. They are stunning!! 

*MadameElle* and *Laivinie*... Biancas, simply adorable. Love the colors!


----------



## MadameElle

Dr. Louboutin said:


> SO OOOOO beautiful!! congrats!!!





icecreamom said:


> *Mal*, my jaw dropped. They are stunning!!
> 
> *MadameElle* and *Laivinie*... Biancas, simply adorable. Love the colors!




 Thanks Doc and icecream .


----------



## mal

Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!


Congrats, *Laivinie*, they are so pretty!
*MadameElle*, the Amethyste are amazing


----------



## FlipDiver

My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100


----------



## mal

icecreamom said:


> *Mal*, my jaw dropped. They are stunning!!


Thanks, dear! 
*Butterrfly*, I adore the Trotinettes, would love to find that color  I have them in black, my first CL... congrats, shoe cousin!


----------



## *MJ*

Beautiful new additions ladies!! So many gorgeous pairs, I can't keep up!! Love them all!! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter weekend!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100



Congrats Flip!!!

I LOVE the Triclos!!! Great lil spin from the classic mary-janes


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, would like to share my first two babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!!  Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season!
> 
> Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..



gorgeous trottinettes  congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

candyapples88 said:


> So, I received one of my UHG...if not my  #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from  where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot  cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a  shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a  discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate  to see it go



These are gorg! So sorry they didn't work out. That discolouration on a brand new shoe = 




chacci1 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> I'm loving all of the new additions on here and you have inspired me to post some of the new shoes that I have accumulated and just have been too lazy too post!  (sorry for the poor quality of the pics...my BB is not the best at taking pics!)
> 
> *First, The Zebra Daff (i had already posted prev. but a few of you asked for some additional pics, so here they are:*
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386706
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Lady Daff:*
> View attachment 1386707
> 
> 
> *Python Roccia Bianca:*
> View attachment 1386708
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*
> View attachment 1386710
> 
> 
> *Black Mago (I almost didn't post bc so many of you ladies already have this gorgeous style!)*
> View attachment 1386711



I can't see the pics, but I'm drooling over thr thought of Roccia Python!



evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I  had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these  would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they  were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking  for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these  might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit  PERFECT!
> 
> I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the  160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really  comfy



OMG, I love these! Where did they pop up, if I may ask? They're wonderful!



Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.



Wow, these are absolutely beautiful! Congrats on an SO!



mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now  am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...



Sexy spikes! Love them!



MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this.   I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put  me on the waitlist.  I didn't expect them to come this soon.  I've  always wanted purple CL and here they are:
> 
> Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent
> Thank you for letting me share.



Fabulous colour! Thanks for sharing!



Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a  purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay -  thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!



What a great find! Congrats!



Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, would like to share my first two  babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have  siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other  shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!!  Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season!
> 
> Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..



What beauties! I adore grey suede!



FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100



I love your newest additions! They're absolutely fabulous! Patent + spikes =


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!



Congrats! Your tattoo is so cute


----------



## chacci1

Ladies...CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR FAB NEW PURCHASES!!!  I am particularly loving the Amethyste Bianca!!!  Wow!!


----------



## Laivinie

bling*lover said:


> *MadameElle:* That is the most amazing shade of purple, I'm a huge purple fan so I'm totally in love, and on Biancas I die ! Gorgeous and they look fab on you congrats.
> *Laivinie:* Congrats on your Barbie Pink Biancas, they are such a gorgeous and girly shoe and they look lovely on you. P.S LOVE LOVE LOVE your tattoo it matches perfectly with the shoes!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! Your tattoo is so cute




Thank you! I actually told the guy when I got it that I wanted to make sure it looked cute in heels!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Laivinie

Ooh! FlipDiver the Lucifers are amazing!!! I've been loving the studs recently, I just don't think I can pull them off...


----------



## Laivinie

Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, would like to share my first two babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!!  Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season!
> 
> Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..



I think they are gorgeous! You must have lovely legs - I can't wear booties! They make me look stumpy!!


----------



## Laivinie

CRISPEDROSA said:


> lovely pair!!  Barbie pink color!! you are so lucky to found them!!



Thank you! I fear I'm a little late to the game with my Louboutin love (I only really started obsessing in the last few months or so - I had always been a Manolo girl) so I missed the Barbie pink, and I LOVE the color, so I'm on an obsessive ebay search for it


----------



## Laivinie

MadameElle said:


> Congrats on the Barbie Pink Biancas.  They are gorgeous.



Thank you!  Your Amethyste Biancas are amazing!!! Congrats to you too!


----------



## SassySarah

*MadameElle* - the Amethyste is divine!!!  Can't wait for mine to arrive and we will be shoe twins!
*Laivinie* - congrats on the Barbies!  Awesome score!
*Butterfly* - congrats on both pairs!
*Flip* - Love the Lucifers!  Congrats!


----------



## shoesanddogs

Those are seriously amazing.   Congrats on the beautiful SO!!



Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## MadameElle

FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100



Congrats on your new pairs.



SassySarah said:


> *MadameElle* - the Amethyste is divine!!!  Can't wait for mine to arrive and we will be shoe twins!



Thanks. I know how you LOVE purple.  You'll  when you get yours .


----------



## nunumgl

FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100


Congratulations! The lucifer bow is my UHG, I'm just a teensie weensie jealous :greengrin:  Modeling pics please


----------



## nunumgl

These are a gorgeous shade of pink! They look great on you  Love your tattoo too . ... Oh I also love the rug, it's very similar to the one I just ordered!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks everyone!  I also love the Amethyst and Barbie Pink Biancas, congrats!

Here's a mod of my Lucifer Bow - I'll post more pics in my collection thread


----------



## cts900

I am so far behind ladies but HUGE congrats on each special purchase.


----------



## nunumgl

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks everyone!  I also love the Amethyst and Barbie Pink Biancas, congrats!
> 
> Here's a mod of my Lucifer Bow - I'll post more pics in my collection thread



Absolutely stunning  do you mind if I ask where you got yours? I've been on a hunt for a size 36


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies all your new purchases are stunning a massive congrats  x


----------



## phiphi

Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.


 
most. awesome. shade. ever.  congratulations on such a beautiful SO!



evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT! I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy


 
*evolkatie *- yay! congratulations on the maggies!



mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...


 
*mal* - they are perfect! a beautiful pair for a beautiful lady!



MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this. I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist. I didn't expect them to come this soon. I've always wanted purple CL and here they are: Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent. Thank you for letting me share.


 
*madame -* that is such an amazing purple! congratulations!



Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!


 
*laivinie *- congratulations on such a gorgeous and HTF shade!



Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, would like to share my first two babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!!  Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season! Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..


 
both gorgeous!! congrats *butterfly*!



FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100


 
*flip* - the triclo are one of my favourites ever. congrats on both pairs!


----------



## FlipDiver

nunumgl said:


> Absolutely stunning  do you mind if I ask where you got yours? I've been on a hunt for a size 36



I got them from the Vegas boutique - they still have a size 35, and Hong Kong has 35 and 39.


----------



## rdgldy

*Flip*, I didn't need to hear that HK has a 39.  I will pretend I did not hear this.
Ladies, all your purchases are stunning!!


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks phi...


----------



## KarenBorter

ahhhhhh go the LD's back today. I feel better now LOL. Now I have to go back and see if there are any new purchases by you lovely ladies!


----------



## KarenBorter

FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100



Really diggin' the Triclo
Excellent purchases both! Congrats!


----------



## demicouture

wipieeeehhh , i have something amazing coming!!!
soon to be revealed!


----------



## BellaShoes

Flip, love the lucifer bow on you!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thank you Phi, rdgldy, Bella and Karen!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks everyone!  I also love the Amethyst and Barbie Pink Biancas, congrats!
> 
> Here's a mod of my Lucifer Bow - I'll post more pics in my collection thread



Those look amazing on you, honestly. And now that you got great advice on how to stop those embarrassing shoe sounds, I hope they get their day "in the sun" soon because I can't wait for modeling shots "in the wild"


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!



OMG Stop it! These are TDF!!! congrats & thanks for sharing pics with us!!!


----------



## evolkatie

aoqtpi said:


> OMG, I love these! Where did they pop up, if I may ask? They're wonderful!




They popped up on bergdorf goodman online


----------



## Hipployta

I have one new pair in hand and the other on the way....and it's on my wishlist in RB WS!


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks everyone!  I also love the Amethyst and Barbie Pink Biancas, congrats!
> 
> Here's a mod of my Lucifer Bow - I'll post more pics in my collection thread



Love!! Are those 100s!?


----------



## mal

FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100


 


FlipDiver said:


> Thanks everyone! I also love the Amethyst and Barbie Pink Biancas, congrats!
> 
> Here's a mod of my Lucifer Bow - I'll post more pics in my collection thread


*Flip*- two fabulous pairs, and the Lucifers are gorgeous on you!!!


phiphi said:


> *mal* - they are perfect! a beautiful pair for a beautiful lady!


Thank you, *Phi*! 
*aoqtpi*, you are too sweet!


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Those look amazing on you, honestly. And now that you got great advice on how to stop those embarrassing shoe sounds, I hope they get their day "in the sun" soon because I can't wait for modeling shots "in the wild"



Thanks *SC*!  I'm still wearing them around the house to break them in.. I'll be sure to post in the wild mod shots soon  



Nolia said:


> Love!! Are those 100s!?



Yes!  I didn't even know until this week that they came in 100mm heel height!



mal said:


> *Flip*- two fabulous pairs, and the Lucifers are gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you *mal*!  They certainly brightened up this dreary week


----------



## jeninvan

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks everyone! I also love the Amethyst and Barbie Pink Biancas, congrats!
> 
> Here's a mod of my Lucifer Bow - I'll post more pics in my collection thread


 they look so amazing on you...congrats on such an amazing pair!!!


----------



## jeninvan

MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this. I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist. I didn't expect them to come this soon. I've always wanted purple CL and here they are:
> 
> Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


 
The color is absolutely TDF congratulaitons


----------



## LVOEnyc




----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks everyone!  I also love the Amethyst and Barbie Pink Biancas, congrats!
> 
> Here's a mod of my Lucifer Bow - I'll post more pics in my collection thread



These are absolutely fabulous on you! 



LVOEnyc said:


>



Very pretty!


----------



## Butterrfly

*KarenBorter*, *SchnauzerCrazy*, *bling*lover*, *mal* (shoe cousin indeed!), *SassySarah*, *CEC.LV4eva*, *aoqtpi*, *Laivinie*, *phiphi*!

*FlipDiver* - fab Lucifers!  on the Triclo!!

*LVOEnyc* - loving those classics!


----------



## oxox

Haven't posted a photo for a long time now as I've been such a good girl. 

Anyway, here I am breaking in my latest purchase:
Christ booties


----------



## Clooky001

oxox said:


> Haven't posted a photo for a long time now as I've been such a good girl.
> 
> Anyway, here I am breaking in my latest purchase:
> Christ booties



Congrats they are lush


----------



## BattyBugs

Once again, I am really far behind. If I missed you, it was unintentional.

*e.le*: Beautiful!
*Candy*: I'm sorry the Boulima don't fit & have issues. They are gorgeous.
*Chacci*: Congrats on the Zebra Daffs.
*evolkatie*: Love your Maggies. Congratulations!
*Accessorize*me*: There are no words. I  your ADs.
I love the black spikes, *Mal*. Congrats!
*MadameElle*: Purple  .
*Laivinie*: Your Barbie Biancas are gorgeous.
*Butterrfly*: Love both booties! 
Beautiful additions, *Flip*!
*LVoeNyc*: Congratulations! I really love the red.
*oxox*: Fabulous booties.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*phiphi, shoesanddogs* and *aoqtpi*, THANK YOU!!! 

*oxox*, very cool booties!

*FlipDiver*, fabulous Lucifer bows! WOWZAS!!

*Butterrfly*, lovely neutral colours on those booties, particularly the Grey...I have a soft spot for this shade!


----------



## BellaShoes

LVOE... great CL staples!!!
oxox, love the patent booties!


----------



## BellaShoes

Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza 

Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip...

Vince Cardi
7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
Egoutina Black/Black Studs


----------



## KarenBorter

*Bella *... love those boots! 

*Oxox *- BEAUTIFUL
*
LVO *- excellent addition to your collection!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip...
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs



Bella your boots look stunning!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip...
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs



Bella they are hot on you! I knew you would rock them! So glad they went to a good home and you've been able to get a wear out of them already!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Sassy, crisped* and *karen*!!

*Sassy*!! I have worn them 5 times already!!! I need to get vibrams stat!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sooo, as you may have guessed by my avatar.. I did cross over to the Batik side...

Another fabulous find on Bonanza....

Thank you to the lovely seller, my *Batik Lady Peeps* dream came true!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## LVOEnyc

*Bella* always fab!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks LVOE!


----------



## aoqtpi

oxox said:


> Haven't posted a photo for a long time now as I've been such a good girl.
> 
> Anyway, here I am breaking in my latest purchase:
> Christ booties



Ohh, love the patent!



BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase  with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip...
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs





BellaShoes said:


>



These are both gorgeous! I love when you post mod shots cuz youre legs are absolutely TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

aoqtpi! Thank you!!!! :kiss:


----------



## nalexis2121

quick pic of my Beige MBB's!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pic of my Beige MBB's!



Gorgeous! They look like your perfect nude shoe, as well


----------



## nalexis2121

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gorgeous! They look like your perfect nude shoe, as well



thank you! and i so agree its perfect!! i never thought id have my perfect nude shoe!


----------



## mal

*LVOE*, both very beautiful!
*oxox*, love the booties... 
*Bella*,stunning outfit with the Egoutinas, you look smokin  and the Batik LP are tdf on you of course 
*nalexis*, they're amazing!


----------



## aoqtpi

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pic of my Beige MBB's!



Love these! They look great on you!


----------



## nalexis2121

thank you Mal and Aoqtpi


----------



## cts900

*Bella*, you look gorgeous in the Egoutina and the BATIKS!  Absolutely special, amazing, beautiful, and fabulous.  You wear them so very, very well my dear.


----------



## mal

Thanks, *Batty*


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*.... you always have the kindest words, thank you!

Thank you *Mal!*!!

Thank you *nalexis*!! Love your MBBS!


----------



## oxox

Thank you Clooky, mal, aoqtpi, Batty, accessorize*me, Bella and Karen!


----------



## oxox

BellaShoes said:


>



Love these on you!


----------



## oxox

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pic of my Beige MBB's!



Stunning! I'm wanting a pair more and more with every modelling shot


----------



## chacci1

OK LADIES!  I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE!  Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!  

First up:
*Python Roccia Biancas:*








*Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!






*Lady Daff. in Beige:*












*Black Leather Daffodile:*











*Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*


----------



## chacci1

Now I just need to figure out how to make the pics bigger!!!


----------



## nalexis2121

LOVEEEEEE  them all chacci!!!


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> LOVEEEEEE  them all chacci!!!




Thank you!!!!  However, I'm still kicking myself for not getting that gorg. cobalt blue suede daff. that you have on in your avi!!!


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Thank you!!!!  However, I'm still kicking myself for not getting that gorg. cobalt blue suede daff. that you have on in your avi!!!



your welcome and im feeling the same about the magos! lol  im missing my black daffs more than ever now i cant wait to have them back in my life!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES!  I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE!  Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!




*C* you just bought all these beauties!? 

Busy girl! Loves it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES!  I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE!  Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!
> 
> First up:
> *Python Roccia Biancas:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Daff. in Beige:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Leather Daffodile:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*



They're all gorgeous!


----------



## jeninvan

chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES! I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE! Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!
> 
> First up:
> *Python Roccia Biancas:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Daff. in Beige:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Leather Daffodile:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*


amazing additions...they're all so beautiful!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Chacci... lovely new additions! You have been a busy bee!


----------



## hazeltt

chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES!  I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE!  Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!
> 
> First up:
> *Python Roccia Biancas:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Daff. in Beige:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Leather Daffodile:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*



Amazing new additions! Love the Daffs!


----------



## Clooky001

Every pair is gorgeous, congrats 









chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES!  I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE!  Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Daff. in Beige:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Leather Daffodile:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*


----------



## Prada_Princess

BellaShoes said:


>



gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, Chacci - those python Roccia Biancas are amazing!!


----------



## Jönathan

Ladies, congrats on the new purchases!

*Bella,* Wow!!! 

The Batik Lady Peeps are amazing!! I can't wait to see those in the outfit thread!


----------



## 9distelle

BellaShoes said:


>


They look awesome on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *Bella,* just wow! Two gorgeous pairs! I'm DYING over the boots ... I'm on a mission to find them now!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES!  I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE!  Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!
> 
> First up:
> *Python Roccia Biancas:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Daff. in Beige:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*




Love all pairs!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s



Those look so GREAT on you congrats!


----------



## Clooky001

r6girl2005 said:


> I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s



Congrats they are HOTT


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s



They are gorgeous!! Wear them in good health 

Also, the bigger the "adventure" you go through to get them, the more you treasure finally having them on your feet


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s



I think those Magos are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing,* Chacci*! I tried on those Biancas today & almost bought them. Love them all.

*r6girl*: They might be killing your toes but they sure look pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

Batik Python Ron Rons






Python Indio New Simples in Purple


----------



## Clooky001

BattyBugs said:


> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Indio New Simples in Purple



Both pairs are stunning congrats


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Indio New Simples in Purple



Gorgeous both of them the python is just an amazing material (scary snake but nice on shoes!)


----------



## r6girl2005

*KarenBorter*, *CRISPEDROSA*, *Clooky001*, *SchnauzerCrazy*, *jenaywins*, *BattyBugs*

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## clothingguru

*r6:* LOVE the MAGO!!!!!! Congrats! 

*batty: *Love the python and batiks! !!!!

*kandi:*Love your first pair congrats!

*e.le:* Congrats! They are lovely!

*tiffany*: Congrats! Wear them in good health! 

*evol: *Love them! 

*chacci: *OMG you always come with a bang! Love them all 

*schnauzer*: Congrats on the newbies! Love em!

*candy: *LOVE them!!! 

*mal:* ....yummy!!!!!! Congrats! 

*madamelle:* Love the purple! 

*butterfly*: Congrats on them they are pretty 

*laiv:* Very nice pair! Congrats! 

*LVO:* COngrats! Love the red! 

*oxox:* Very pretty! Congrats! 

*bella*:OMG the batiks are stunning and i love the egoutina's!!!!! 

*flip*: LOVE the lucifers! 

_*nalexis:*_ Love the MBB's on you! 


*I was soooo far behind so sorry if i missed anyone.*


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you Clooky, Karen & Clothing!


----------



## phiphi

LVOEnyc said:


>


 
*lvoe* - gorgeous simples! 



oxox said:


> Haven't posted a photo for a long time now as I've been such a good girl.
> 
> Anyway, here I am breaking in my latest purchase:
> Christ booties


 
*oxox *- ooh i'd never seen them modeled before! fierce!



BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip...
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs


 


BellaShoes said:


> Sooo, as you may have guessed by my avatar.. I did cross over to the Batik side...
> 
> Another fabulous find on Bonanza....
> 
> Thank you to the lovely seller, my *Batik Lady Peeps* dream came true!


 
*bella* - love both the boots and the batiks! congrats!



nalexis2121 said:


> quick pic of my Beige MBB's!


 
*nalexis* - cute!


----------



## phiphi

chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES! I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE! Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!
> 
> First up:
> *Python Roccia Biancas:*
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!
> 
> *Lady Daff. in Beige:*
> 
> *Black Leather Daffodile:*
> 
> 
> *Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*


 
*chacci* - great haul!



r6girl2005 said:


> I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s


 
love the colour!




BattyBugs said:


> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Indio New Simples in Purple


 
*batty *- love them both!!! they're just so gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## stilly

BellaShoes said:


>


 
These look spectacular on you *Bella*!!! So Pretty!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:

*Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*






*Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*






*Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*


----------



## bling*lover

*BATTY!!!!!!*  Congrats hun, they are both gorgeous. Mod pics please!
*r6girl:* Congrats on your mago they look lovely on you!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*...  again.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*





jeshika said:


> *jenay*...  again.



I know, right?!  She's temptation in gorgeous heels


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*


 

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!  I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!  YOU FINALLY HOPPED ON THE DAFF BANDWAGON...YEAH!  AND WITH A GORG. PAIR MIGHT I ADD!!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> *C* you just bought all these beauties!?
> 
> Busy girl! Loves it!


 


Yes!! Within the last month!  And, I have more that I haven't photographed yet!!!  I just need to start wearing them all now!!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're all gorgeous!


 

Thank you!!!   And thank you for the help!!!!


----------



## chacci1

jeninvan said:


> amazing additions...they're all so beautiful!!!


 


bellashoes said:


> chacci... Lovely new additions! You have been a busy bee!


 


hazeltt said:


> amazing new additions! Love the daffs!


 


clooky001 said:


> every pair is gorgeous, congrats :d


 


prada_princess said:


> gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, chacci - those python roccia biancas are amazing!!


 


crispedrosa said:


> love all pairs!!!


 


battybugs said:


> amazing,* chacci*! I tried on those biancas today & almost bought them. Love them all.
> 
> *batty----i love those!!  They are one of my fav. Pairs!!  I saw the ones that you purchased as well....gorg!!!!  Congrats!!!*
> 
> *r6girl*: They might be killing your toes but they sure look pretty.


 


clothingguru said:


> *r6:* love the mago!!!!!! Congrats!
> 
> *batty: *love the python and batiks! !!!!
> 
> *kandi:*love your first pair congrats!
> 
> *e.le:* congrats! They are lovely!
> 
> *tiffany*: Congrats! Wear them in good health!
> 
> *evol: *love them!
> 
> *chacci: *omg you always come with a bang! Love them all
> 
> *schnauzer*: Congrats on the newbies! Love em!
> 
> *candy: *love them!!!
> 
> *mal:* ....yummy!!!!!! Congrats!
> 
> *madamelle:* love the purple!
> 
> *butterfly*: Congrats on them they are pretty
> 
> *laiv:* very nice pair! Congrats!
> 
> *lvo:* congrats! Love the red!
> 
> *oxox:* very pretty! Congrats!
> 
> *bella*:omg the batiks are stunning and i love the egoutina's!!!!!
> 
> *flip*: Love the lucifers!
> 
> _*nalexis:*_ love the mbb's on you!
> 
> 
> *i was soooo far behind so sorry if i missed anyone.*


 


phiphi said:


> *chacci* - great haul!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *batty *- love them both!!! They're just so gorgeous! Congrats!


 




ladies.....thank you all for your wonderful compliments!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Thank you!!!   And thank you for the help!!!!



any time, love! Thank YOU for YOUR help and advice!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Here are my two newest purchase 
ELISE





LADY PAIGE


----------



## oxox

Thanks *phiphi* and *clothingguru*! 

*r6girl*: those Magos are gorgeous!
*Batty*: I already said it in your reveal thread, but those beauties are worth saying it again. Divine!!
*Jenay*: I'm loving the zebra pony hair on the Daffs and that amethyst colour is beautiful.
*xoxoJennyxoxo*: I adore the Lady Page and Elise! Two beautiful styles! 

Great buys everyone!


----------



## candyapples88

*Bella* - The painting on the Batik's is gorg!

*Chacci* - Love the new shoes. I wish I could see them better!! 

*R6girl* - Mago  That's all I have to say...


----------



## candyapples88

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are my two newest purchase
> ELISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADY PAIGE



Congrats! Love the mod pics in the other thread btw


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats! Love the mod pics in the other thread btw


 heheh thanks...


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Indio New Simples in Purple



Batty I love both! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

Absolutely killer purchases, everyone!  Such a variety of pairs and colors!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Indio New Simples in Purple


Congrats on both!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*



OMG! Stunning! Amazing aditions!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Tiffany P said:


> Another pair of black


 
Congrats, really nice!!



Kandi said:


> My first pair


 
Gorgeous first pair..Congrats!!



e.le said:


> My newest addition to my shoe collection, the Exclu 140 Satin Lace Peep Toe Platform! I love them so much ... and surprisingly they are quite comfortable. I had to 1/2 size up for these shoes.


 
I Love these..amazing!!!
Congrats!!!



candyapples88 said:


> So, I received one of my UHG...if not my #1 UHG. However, while I love the shoe...they will be going back from where they came. The shoe is far too big, even with a ball of foot cushion. It just seems very impractical to me to spend so much money on a shoe that doesn't fit - especially with a 160 hh. Also, there is a discoloration on the back of one of the heels. Other than that, I hate to see it go


 
So sorry that these didn't work out for you!

Don't give up I'm sure you'll find your UHG a day or another!!



chacci1 said:


> *First, The Zebra Daff (i had already posted prev. but a few of you asked for some additional pics, so here they are:*
> View attachment 1386695
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386706
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Lady Daff:*
> View attachment 1386707
> 
> 
> *Python Roccia Bianca:*
> View attachment 1386708
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*
> View attachment 1386710
> 
> 
> *Black Mago (I almost didn't post bc so many of you ladies already have this gorgeous style!)*
> View attachment 1386711


 
Wow!!! love all your new additions!!!

It is really hard to pick up a fav..all are stunning!!!

Congrats!!!



evolkatie said:


> So here is my new purchase. A 37 popped up so I had to go for it. I'm normally a 36.5 so I really did not think these would fit me esp since Alice1979 said she took a 36 in them and they were still too big for her. I figured what the heck, I've been looking for them for a very long time so I might as well try and see if these might happen to run small. I'm so glad I went for them cause they fit PERFECT!
> 
> I thought these were the 140 when ordering but turns out they are the 160. Everyone said it's really tough to walk in but they are really comfy


 
Gorgeous!!!! Love these!!!
Congrats!!!!



Accessorize*me said:


> My special order - *140 Alta Dama Pythons in Vert Smeraldo*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Woww!!! Aren't these just gorgeous??
Love them sooo much!!!!!
The color is simply TDF!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...


 
Gorgeous..Can't wait to see mod pics!!!!
Congrats!!!



MadameElle said:


> I received a call from SCP at noon and came home with this. I saw them on the boutique computer last week and asked the SA to put me on the waitlist. I didn't expect them to come this soon. I've always wanted purple CL and here they are:
> 
> Bianca Amethyste Metal Patent
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


 
Love these..the color is TDF!!!!
Look great on you aswell..Congrats!!!



Laivinie said:


> Ah! This is the first time I'm posting a purchase on here!  But I'm so excited, I just got these off ebay - thank you ladies for authenticating for me in the other thread!
> 
> Barbie Pink Bianca!!


 
Wow!!! Barbie Pink Biancas..I love these!!!
So jelly..LOL!!!

They look amazing on you..love the tat aswell!!!



Butterrfly said:


> Hi ladies, would like to share my first two babies! Other than the Pigalles on the way, I don't think they will have siblings anytime soon...and they're not as extraordinary as the other shoes in this thread but I still love them as they're my first loves!! Plus it's almost winter here in Oz so I thought I'd get these to help keep me warm through the season!
> 
> Here are my gray suede Trottinette 120s and (dark) chocolate brown Et D'un 100s..


 
The mod pics are really nice!!!

Congrats on both pairs..I'm in love with the Trottinettes!!
The color is gorgeous!!!



FlipDiver said:


> My two CL purchases this week... black patent Triclo and black Lucifer Bow 100


 
Congrats on both..but the Lucifer Bows are just amazing!!!


Congrats on both!!!
Love the Red Simples..really gorgeous!!!



oxox said:


> Haven't posted a photo for a long time now as I've been such a good girl.
> 
> Anyway, here I am breaking in my latest purchase:
> Christ booties


 
These are amazing!!!
Love them on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip...
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs


 
Love these on you Bella!!
Congrats!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Sooo, as you may have guessed by my avatar.. I did cross over to the Batik side...
> 
> Another fabulous find on Bonanza....
> 
> Thank you to the lovely seller, my *Batik Lady Peeps* dream came true!


 
Such a special pair!!!
Love them on you..they are just Stunning!!!



nalexis2121 said:


> quick pic of my Beige MBB's!


 
Love these!!! Congrats!!!



chacci1 said:


> OK LADIES! I'M GOING TO TRY THIS AGAIN AND ACTUALLY GET PICS UP THAT YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE! Thanks to a very lovely friend on here that helped me figure out how to upload pics from my Mac!!!!
> 
> First up:
> *Python Roccia Biancas:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jade Green Greissimo:*....Love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Daff. in Beige:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Leather Daffodile:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Onyx/Black Mago 160mm:*


 
Awesome!!!!
All of them are gorgeous, but the Python Biancas stole my heart!!!
Congrats!!



r6girl2005 said:


> I found them and what an adventure that was! Went down a half size in these. Going to kill my toes for awhile but I think I can manage. These are the 140s


 
Love them on you..Stunning!!!
Congrats!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Batik Python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> Python Indio New Simples in Purple


 
Both are just amazing!!!!
Can't wait for the mod pics!!!



jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*


 
What can I say Jenay?
No words can describe how gorgeous these 3 are!!
Congrats dear!!



xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are my two newest purchase
> ELISE
> LADY PAIGE


 
Congrats!!!
Both are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Butterrfly

oxox said:


> Haven't posted a photo for a long time now as I've been such a good girl.
> 
> Anyway, here I am breaking in my latest purchase:
> Christ booties



Gorgeous booties, and great legs!


----------



## Butterrfly

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> ]



Those boots are..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks to *jenaywins*, *jeshika* and *SassySarah* for help me with sizing  they fit perfectly ! 











Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nalexis2121

jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*


 CONGRATS!  i LOVEEEE them alll


----------



## nalexis2121

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks to *jenaywins*, *jeshika* and *SassySarah* for help me with sizing  they fit perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## soleilbrun

flip-congrats on the lucifer bow and triclo
butterrfly- lovely boots
madameelle- lovely biancas
laivinie- I love everything barbie pink
mal- indeed thay are badass, classic and sexy!
lvo-nice buys
oxox-nice booties. You'll se so chic this winter
bella-love them boots and the batik LPs. As always, great legs!
nalexis-great nube MBB
chacci- great haul. I'm dying over those biancas. Where did you get them?
r6girl- love 'em
batty- fabulous new shoes. I like the idea of batik ron rons
jenay-you killed me 3 times
xoxo-congrats on 2 great pairs
crisped-lovely, just lovely

Slow down ladies, I have writters cramp!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks *nalexis2121*, *soleilbrun*


----------



## oxox

ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are amazing!!!
> Love them on you!!!
> Congrats!!!



Thanks! 



Butterrfly said:


> Gorgeous booties, and great legs!



Thank you!  

*soleilbrun*: Thanks! I can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## oxox

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks to *jenaywins*, *jeshika* and *SassySarah* for help me with sizing  they fit perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are beautiful!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*oxox* thanks!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*



Gorgeous! All THREE! I just want to add that the Bianca IRL is STUNNING. I saw *MadameElle's *pair last night and man, no picture can do that color justice ... congrats on YOURS!


----------



## KarenBorter

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are my two newest purchase
> ELISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADY PAIGE



Both shoes are really pretty Jenny! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KarenBorter

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks to *jenaywins*, *jeshika* and *SassySarah* for help me with sizing  they fit perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love these! I need this shoe, and color, in my life!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks *Karen* for your sweet words!


----------



## nalexis2121

i have the urge to buy another pair of shoes today either  lady peeps my blk daf or lady clou ahhhhhhh you guys are just making it so hard with all of these gorgeous shoes!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks to *jenaywins*, *jeshika* and *SassySarah* for help me with sizing  they fit perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
These are gorgeous!!!
Love them!!
Great purchase..Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks to *jenaywins*, *jeshika* and *SassySarah* for help me with sizing  they fit perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Yay! I'm so glad to have helped - they are gorgeous.



Ladies thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Michail27

my new CL sneakers!!
Louis Flat Veau Velours/Spikes


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Michail27 said:


> my new CL sneakers!!
> Louis Flat Veau Velours/Spikes


 
Another gorgeous pair of CL sneakers *Michail!!*

Look great on you, Congrats!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mal- *they are so hot congrats!!!!! well deserved after 13 months!!!

*madame elle- *beautiful biancas

*laivinie- *such a special pair! love the pink! 

*butterrfly- *great booties! 

*flip- *fab buys! love the Lucifers!

*LVOEnyc- *perfect classic pairs

*oxox- *great booties! 

*bella- *the Egoutina's look fab!!!!! And I'm so happy you found the Batiks!!!!! 

*nalexis- *gorgeous MBBs!!!

*chacci- *wow what a haul!!!! gorgeous! 

*r6girl- *love the blue magos! 

*batty- *love them both!!!!! they are stunning! 

*jenay- *amazing buys!!!

*xoxojenny- *congrats! 

*crispedrosa- *lovely pair! 

*michail- *the sneakers are fab!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Michail27 said:


> my new CL sneakers!!
> Louis Flat Veau Velours/Spikes



Love those for me too! LoL! Congrats! They are amazing!


----------



## Clooky001

OMG...!!! I'm in love   they are all stunning but the dafs are my clear fav...! So so stunning
Congrats 







jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*


----------



## Clooky001

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are my two newest purchase
> ELISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADY PAIGE



Stunning congrats


----------



## Clooky001

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks to *jenaywins*, *jeshika* and *SassySarah* for help me with sizing  they fit perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats they are lovely


----------



## Clooky001

Michail27 said:


> my new CL sneakers!!
> Louis Flat Veau Velours/Spikes



Congrats they are lush


----------



## sophe

Hi ladies,Here's my newest addition~
Exclu 140 both TTS


----------



## sophe

and finally found this Big Lips on Ebay~~ also TTS


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Love those big lips!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

sophe said:


> Hi ladies,Here's my newest addition~
> Exclu 140 both TTS


 


sophe said:


> and finally found this Big Lips on Ebay~~ also TTS


 
Wow Sophe!!!!

Amazing, all three of them are gorgeous!!!

Big Congrats!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sophe said:


> Hi ladies,Here's my newest addition~
> Exclu 140 both TTS



Those are GORGEOUS!! That lace looks terrific on you!


----------



## jenayb

*sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!

*Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*






I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


 
OMG Jenay!!!
You got them?

Love these..and look super sexy on you!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG Jenay!!!
> You got them?
> 
> Love these..and look super sexy on you!!!
> 
> Congrats!!


 


I did!! I managed to snag a pair from Vegas due to a tip from a wonderful tPFer.  Thanks for the kind words!! 

They are a smidge too large, so I'm hoping that a nice ball of foot gel pad will take care of the size issue _and_ make them more comfortable at the same time!


----------



## Michail27

thank you a lot all of you for your comments!!


----------



## chacci1

sophe said:


> and finally found this Big Lips on Ebay~~ also TTS



Love them all!!!  Especially love the Big Lips!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.



LOVE....LOVE....LOVE!!!!!!!! I D. I. E..............DID I SAY HOW MUCH I LOVE THEM??????


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jenay* "she be killin em"   Amazing!


----------



## Michail27

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


 

superb shoes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

OMG I love them! the altispikes can't seem to come soon enough! congrats! they look awesome on you!!



jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


----------



## A.Lamadrid

Would anyone out there happen to know how much a brand new pair of the "Peace of Shoe" might be worth? 

The shoes are 
Lavender
Size 38 1/2
With a Green Bow
Brand New In Box
Numbered 29 / 33. 
Signed by Christian Louboutin
Come accompanied with 5 Cards from the "Grameen Foundation" and the standard red shoe bag. 
All together the charity package is complete and the Miami Boutique could verify the shoes authenticity if needed. 

Thank You, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## clothingguru

*jenay:* LOVE all your new additions!!!  the leopard Daf's  and the new piggies!  ! oh boy! 

*sophe:* Congrats on the 3 newbies! Love them! 

*michail:* Love the spikes! Congrats! 

*crisp: *Nude plato's!!!! They are gorgeous! 

*xoxo: *Congrats! Love the LP!


----------



## Clooky001

sophe said:


> and finally found this Big Lips on Ebay~~ also TTS



All 3 pairs are lush but I  big lips


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for the comments everyone. 

*Duke!*


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.



Jenay... These are so so HOTT!!!!  It's making me want them, I must resist


----------



## karwood

I have come to the conclusion that I can't be away from TPF for more than one day without falling very behind on this thread.  ush:. 

Congrats to everyone of their newest additions! They are all beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Jenay... These are so so HOTT!!!! It's making me want them, I must resist


 
It will be easy to resist - they're sold out.


----------



## evolkatie

jenay - the spikes are smoking!!! congrats!


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> It will be easy to resist - they're sold out.



oh no!!   but.... There's more coming in 2weeks  I'm confused to whether I need them or not


----------



## jenayb

evolkatie said:


> jenay - the spikes are smoking!!! congrats!


 
Oh thank you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


 
Sooo beautiful! Perfect on you. I am so glad you found your size! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> LOVE....LOVE....LOVE!!!!!!!! I D. I. E..............DID I SAY HOW MUCH I LOVE THEM??????


 
Thank you so very much again babe!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

*Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*







I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later. 






[/QUOTE]

Umm, yes.

Those are amazing!


----------



## iloveredsoles

jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*



Umm..yes again!!!

You've been on a role Jenay! I want all of those pairs.


----------



## mal

*Sophe*, beautiful, especially the Big Lips! Model!!!

*Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*






I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later. 






[/QUOTE]
HOTHOTHOT!!! 



Clooky001 said:


> oh no!!  but.... There's more coming in 2weeks  I'm confused to whether I need them or not


You do!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you!!


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## Nolia

kaeleigh said:


>



AHahah I love that smiley!!
Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## kaeleigh

Nolia said:


> AHahah I love that smiley!!
> Congrats on the new arrival!


 
Thanks!  I have waited all week to use that smiley  Too bad they were shipped FedEx not UPS. LOL


----------



## cts900

I am sooooooooo behind. HUGE congrats on everything ladies.  *jenay*!  The spikes!  WOW!


----------



## jenayb

kaeleigh said:


>



The shoes are perfection babe, and that smilie is killin me!  



cts900 said:


> I am sooooooooo behind. HUGE congrats on everything ladies.  *jenay*!  The spikes!  WOW!



Yay thanks sweet pea!


----------



## kaeleigh

Thanks jenaywins!


----------



## icecreamom

kaeleigh said:


>



The smiley is killing me  Too funny! Congrats on your new arrival!!!


----------



## icecreamom

WOw!  Super sexy!! Loving your new additions *Jenay*


----------



## kaeleigh

Thanks Icecreamom


----------



## cts900

kaeleigh said:


>



I am incredibly jealous.  I love them.


----------



## kaeleigh

cts900 said:


> I am incredibly jealous. I love them.


 
Thank You cts


----------



## mal

wow, *kaeleigh*, congrats!! They are amazing!!! They look brand new


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*!!!!!!  those look so great on you!!!!!!!  i hope they issue these in a 100mm HH so we can be shoe cousins!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.





OMGEEEEE!!! I'm totally hoping like *Jesh* that they become available in 100 because *I WANT*!!!



sophe said:


> and finally found this Big Lips on Ebay~~ also TTS


 


sophe said:


> Hi ladies,Here's my newest addition~
> Exclu 140 both TTS



Congrats, *Sophe*!  What an amazing haul!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks honeys! 

You know, I was hoping for the 100s, too, but then I thought... I'm going for it. These look amazing as a 120, and the least I can do is try, right? Voila. Here I am now, happy as a clam, with 120s! 

... But, FYI, Brown Thomas will have the 100.


----------



## kaeleigh

mal said:


> wow, *kaeleigh*, congrats!! They are amazing!!! They look brand new


 
Thanks mal    There are brand new in box.... I still can't believe finally I found them and new .


----------



## imelda74

Ok all of the shoes are beautiful. so jelly right now but so happy for all of you.  

My faves,  
1. Jenays black pigalle spikes.  I die. 
2. The red big lips. OMG gorgeous
3. Jenay's amethyst shoes (sorry name escapes me right now) 
4. The zebra dafs wow. just wow.


----------



## shopjill

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.



jenay those black/black pigalle spikes are hot hot hot !


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophe said:


> and finally found this Big Lips on Ebay~~ also TTS


omg congrats!! these red pony hair Big lips have been in my signature foreverrrr and I haven't been able to find them anywhere..:cry: You are a very lucky lady..they're gorgeous!!


jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


I see you've finally found them.. they look great on you!


kaeleigh said:


>


these are so cute!!


----------



## EQJ83

kaeleigh said:


>


 
Love, LOVE these *kaeleigh*, they look so beautiful!


----------



## nalexis2121

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.



omg!!!! those r hot! CONGRATS!


----------



## clothingguru

kaeleigh said:


>


Congrats! They are gorgy!


----------



## Stephanie***

*kaeleigh*, where the .... did you get them??????? I love those!!!!!!!



Michail27 said:


> my new CL sneakers!!
> Louis Flat Veau Velours/Spikes




FIERCE!


----------



## Clooky001

Stephanie*** said:


> *kaeleigh*, where the .... did you get them??????? I love those!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIERCE!



Congrats they are cool :Supacool:


----------



## Stephanie***

Clooky001 said:


> Congrats they are cool :Supacool:



the sing sings are *kaeleigh's *


----------



## ChrisyAM15

kaeleigh said:


>


 
Woww!!! Gorgeous!!!!
Look amazing on you!!
Congrats!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks honeys!
> 
> You know, I was hoping for the 100s, too, but then I thought... I'm going for it. These look amazing as a 120, and the least I can do is try, right? Voila. Here I am now, happy as a clam, with 120s!
> 
> ... But, FYI, *Brown Thomas will have the 100.*


----------



## kaeleigh

EQJ83 said:


> Love, LOVE these *kaeleigh*, they look so beautiful!


 
Thank you EQJ!



clothingguru said:


> Congrats! They are gorgy!


 
Thanks Clothingguru!



Stephanie*** said:


> *kaeleigh*, where the .... did you get them??????? I love those!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Stephanie.  I found them on ebay last week   I gave up last year on them... then they show up this year.  I saw them the second they were listed, I was shaking when I emailed the seller and asked her for a BIN price.   I was really shaking when she wrote back and asked what does BIN mean?
> 
> 
> FIERCE!


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> Woww!!! Gorgeous!!!!
> Look amazing on you!!
> Congrats!!


 
Thank you Chrisy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> *sophe*, those are gorgy. Congrats!
> 
> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.



Jenay, superfab Pigalles! 
I already ordered a pair of flat like these!


----------



## juicyjeans

Stephanie*** said:


> *kaeleigh*, where the .... did you get them??????? I love those!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIERCE!


 
I am totally in love with these!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


>


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Jenay, superfab Pigalles!
> I already ordered a pair of flat like these!


 
They come in flats???   WHERE?????


----------



## 9distelle

sophe said:


> Hi ladies,Here's my newest addition~
> Exclu 140 both TTS


 how they look on your beautiful feet!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> They come in flats???  WHERE?????


 

Yes... Where are these flats...


----------



## AEGIS

mal said:


> Badass, classic and sexy! Everything CL is to me...
> Thanks to the wonderful customer service at the Madison Boutique, I now am in possession of the first pair in 13 months that HAD to be mine...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth

 Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!

The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!

Some pics of them:




































Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Dessye

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 
 That is some gorgeous!!! You feet are perfect for Banana too!


----------



## Babilu

Here's a question for all you Louboutin experts! Where do you take your shoes to get re-soled? I wear mine so much the red sole is slowly getting worn-out...


----------



## KarenBorter

Babilu said:


> Here's a question for all you Louboutin experts! Where do you take your shoes to get re-soled? I wear mine so much the red sole is slowly getting worn-out...



Here ya go  Try this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...istian-louboutin-cobbler-resource-399531.html


----------



## Babilu

KarenBorter said:


> Here ya go  Try this thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...istian-louboutin-cobbler-resource-399531.html



That's fantastic! Thank you!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Chrisy, they are stunning congrats 





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Honey they look ahhhhhhmazing on you!!!


----------



## chacci1

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!





BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Wasn't sold on this style until I just saw them on you!  Love them!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Y





Dessye said:


> They come in flats???   WHERE?????



Yes Dessye, they come in flat as SA told me. They will come about final June-July in Spain.


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yes Dessye, they come in flat as SA told me. They will come about final June-July in Spain.


 
Thanks, *Crisped*!  Fortunately, my spanish is terrible!   But I might still try


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> Thanks, *Crisped*!  Fortunately, my spanish is terrible!   But I might still try



 if you want I can order them for you.


----------



## Texlatina

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats!!! beautiful pix! and your toe nail polish matches reeally well against the shoe color lol



Thank you thank you. I'm excited...I'm wearing them out for the first time...to of all things the Charlie Sheen...something something Torpedo tour. My BF called me and said we had tickets to go. Woooo...talk about ROMANTIC <sarcasm>


----------



## Texlatina

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



OMG these are so "purrrty"!!!! 

I love your watermark too...do you mind if I ask how u did that? Maybe you can PM me?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks honeys!
> 
> You know, I was hoping for the 100s, too, but then I thought... I'm going for it. These look amazing as a 120, and the least I can do is try, right? Voila. Here I am now, happy as a clam, with 120s!
> 
> ... But, FYI, Brown Thomas will have the 100.





off to email georgia!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> off to email georgia!


 
Hopefully the boutique emails are working now!


----------



## clothingguru

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


WOW they are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## mal

Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5 
Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...



very badass  They look great!


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...



Again, beautiful! 

I should have taken a 37.5 but LV sold out.


----------



## hazeltt

My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!


----------



## hazeltt

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...



They're just stunning. I just wish they didn't come with such a hefty price tag or else I'd gladly call these mine!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> They're just stunning. I just wish they didn't come with such a hefty price tag or else I'd gladly call these mine!



Oh honey, they're so worth it.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Oh honey, they're so worth it.



I know, I can't stop looking at them! But I can't justify paying $500 for black spikes. :cry:


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


> Oh honey, they're so worth it.


LOL I was about to say that!  Are yours really too big? 



hazeltt said:


> I know, I can't stop looking at them! But I can't justify paying $500 for black spikes.


Well... they are so completely in a different dimension though... I think they might be my favorite pair


----------



## mal

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> very badass  They look great!


Thanks, *Schnauzer*!


jenaywins said:


> Again, beautiful!
> 
> 
> I should have taken a 37.5 but LV sold out.


oh no!



hazeltt said:


> My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!


fabulous!



hazeltt said:


> They're just stunning. I just wish they didn't come with such a hefty price tag or else I'd gladly call these mine!


thanks sweetie!


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...


 
*mal* - The Spikes look amazing on you!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## mal

^^^thank you *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

iloveredsoles said:


> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


 
Umm, yes.

Those are amazing![/QUOTE]


*iloveredsoles* - I love your Pigalle Spikes!!! They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## chacci1

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...





I just got mine today!  I only went a 1/2 size down and wondering if I should have gone a full size down as well!  Is that what you did??  Sizing this season is totally throwing me off!  I use to have to go up 1/2 size from my true US size and was pretty confident it would fit.  This year....confused all around!    Anyway...they are beautiful on you!!!  CONGRATS!!


----------



## mal

thanks *chacci*! I went down a half-size from my usual Pigalle 120 size... sorry I haven't been around enough lately to  know if you have other P120s... _most_ girls buy the P120 a full size smaller than other styles and are needing to go yet another 1/2 smaller with this one.
The smaller pair for me felt slightly tight at first but eased up in a couple hours around the house


----------



## hazeltt

mal said:


> fabulous!



Thank you! Your mod pic of those black/black spikes really do make me want to get them!! Reminds me of the black on black Chanel.


----------



## mal

yes!!  I was eyeing mine while I had the Piggies on tonight :giggles:


----------



## Bleue

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...



Wowsa...those are outstanding!   I didn't even know these existed.  

Must pretend I didn't see them...yeah, I don't think I did...not sure I even saw that picture...because if I did who knows where that would lead me.  Nah, I just got two pairs of silver Pigalle spikes or I would be so all over those!  Whew!

Gorgeous shoes and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...



Hello Gorgeous!!!

Now you know why I didn't get the 36. I have good sizing instinct


----------



## Bleue

Wow, I'm so late to this...how did I miss these!  Unreal, stunning, omg, heart thumpers, and I'm speechless! 
:girlwhack:

(Shoe twins on the Bianca thanks to the last minute discovery and panicked online shopping!) 




jenaywins said:


> These are in my thread, but I wanted to share:
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Daffodil 160*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Miss Clichy Bootie 140*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amethyste Patent Bianca 140*


----------



## mal

Bleue said:


> Wowsa...those are outstanding!  I didn't even know these existed.
> 
> Must pretend I didn't see them...yeah, I don't think I did...not sure I even saw that picture...because if I did who knows where that would lead me. Nah, I just got two pairs of silver Pigalle spikes or I would be so all over those! Whew!
> 
> Gorgeous shoes and they look fabulous on you!


thanks, *Bleue*! So, you like spikes and Pigalles... you're ignoring these why???



Alice1979 said:


> Hello Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Now you know why I didn't get the 36. I have good sizing instinct


 Aw, Babe! I don't know WHY I thought I knew what I was doing!!! Thanks for your sweet comment and support!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...



wow these are hott


----------



## clothingguru

*mal:* Love them on you! So hot!!!!!! 

*hazel*: OMG i LOVE them! SO MUCH! Congrats!


----------



## Clooky001

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...





hazeltt said:


> My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4500/mago1y.jpg[/]
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies both are are stunning congrats :D


----------



## 9distelle

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


They look absolutely awesome on you!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hazeltt said:


> My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!



Congrats!! those are very nice


----------



## Clooky001

Look what the fedex man brought me this morning 


















Will post some better pics later today


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today




Babe... I have no words  They're GORGEOUS! Congrats on finding a pair!


----------



## monsieurAG

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today



Can you please tell me where you got them from? And how much did you pay?


----------



## bling*lover

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


Gosh I love this color, so beautiful and vibrant. They look gorgeous on you *Clooky* congrats!


----------



## oxox

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> Will post some better pics later today



They're stunning! I love the colour!



mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...


I love them!! These might tip me over the edge 



hazeltt said:


> My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!



Beautiful! I was just looking at those too and thinking of biting the bullet. 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Today I received my Banana 140 Calf Woodstock in Nude Earth
> 
> Couldn't be more Happy...I'm so in LOVE with them!!
> 
> The Calf Woodstock is amazing IRL!!!
> 
> Some pics of them:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


I love them! They look great on you!


----------



## oxox

kaeleigh said:


>



Ahhhhhh!! They're incredible! 



sophe said:


> Hi ladies,Here's my newest addition~
> Exclu 140 both TTS


I adore the Exclus! And the Big Lips are beautiful!



Michail27 said:


> my new CL sneakers!!
> Louis Flat Veau Velours/Spikes


I think they're gorgeous! I wish I could make a pair work on me. 

Hope I didn't miss anyone because all the shoes are amazing!


----------



## oxox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *oxox- *great booties!



Thanks dezy!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Clooky001 said:


> Chrisy, they are stunning congrats


 
Thanks alot Clooky!!



Dessye said:


> That is some gorgeous!!! You feet are perfect for Banana too!


 
Thank you so much Dessye!!
The Bananas are really comfy, I'm in love with this style!!



jenaywins said:


> Honey they look ahhhhhhmazing on you!!!


 
Thanks very much babe!! 



chacci1 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! Wasn't sold on this style until I just saw them on you! Love them!!


 
You are so sweet!! Thanks very much!!



Texlatina said:


> OMG these are so "purrrty"!!!!
> 
> I love your watermark too...do you mind if I ask how u did that? Maybe you can PM me?


 
Thank you very much Texlatina!!

For the watermark, I use Photobucket to upload my pictures.
Then I go on 'edit' and from there you have to click on 'decorate'.
You then use the 'glitter text', to have this type of effect.

Please PM me if you find any difficulties.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Those are gorgeous!


 
Muchas gracias 



clothingguru said:


> WOW they are stunning! Congrats!


 
Thanks dear!!



9distelle said:


> They look absolutely awesome on you!!!


 
Grazie mille cara, molto gentile!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

oxox said:


> I love them! They look great on you!


 
Thanks alot dear!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today



*Clooky001* amazing pair!! perfect color and style!


----------



## madilou13

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


 
THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!!!! I have been trying to decide if I need some RB in my life, and these are definitely making me think YES I DO!!


----------



## Butterrfly

karwood said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I can't be away from TPF for more than one day without falling very behind on this thread.  ush:.



ITA!!

*ChrisyAM15, BattyBugs, Accessorize*me, soleilbrun, dezynrbaglaydee* - 

*Jenaywins* & *mal* & *iloveredsoles* - love the black studs on your pigalles!! absolutely gorgeous! 
*Sophe* - lovely new additions!!
*kaeleigh* - all i can say is.. WOW!! 
*ChrisyAM15* - such beautiful colours!!
*hazeltt* - congrats, amazing pair!!
*Clooky001* - such a gorgeous, vibrant colour! congrats!!

I hope I didn't miss anyone!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...


 
These are so gorgeous and fierce!!!
Love them, Congrats!!!



hazeltt said:


> My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!


 
Glad these worked out for you!!!

Love the Magos!!! Big Congrats!!!



Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


 
Wow!! Aren't these TDF??
The colour is amazing!!!
And they are stunning on you!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

madilou13 said:


> THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!!!! I have been trying to decide if I need some RB in my life, and these are definitely making me think YES I DO!!



... they've discontinued them so start looking pronto!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Butterrfly said:


> *ChrisyAM15* - such beautiful colours!!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## nalexis2121

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today



gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!

Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right! 

One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!



Congratulations on your gorgeous new additions! I love how they're demure in color and not at all in your face and then BAM! You don't even know what hit 'cha


----------



## bling*lover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
Congrats hun, they are lovely and look fantastic on you. Glad you were able to get a pair!


----------



## Babilu

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today



Those are TO DIE for!!! Gorgeous purchase!!


----------



## Bleue

mal said:


> thanks, *Bleue*! So, you like spikes and Pigalles... you're ignoring these why???
> 
> Haha!  Not ignoring, I assure you, they are so gorgeous!  But I just received my first two pairs of Pigalle 100 silver spikes, black & beige this week! (Gosh, those spikes are just TDF!) In addition, yesterday I also received my Amytheste Bianca's and black suede Bibi's.  Last week it was the very beautiful Pigalle Plato 120 in metallic silver canvas and the week before that I got my PP 120 nude glitter and last night I ordered the nude patent Loubis clutch so I think I need to take a little breather.


----------



## Bleue

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today



What is it about that color! OMG, those are absolutely gorgeous! Breathtakingly so...enjoy!


----------



## Bleue

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!



Those are really beautiful!  I'm so happy you were able to find them. Isn't that fun when you find something so very special and they actually live up to your dreams of them?  I felt that way about my Pigalle spikes (just received) because I thought nobody had them either. Enjoy!


----------



## Clooky001

Thx you all  & a special thx to City bc if it wasnt for her super hunting skills I'd be without my babies now  x


----------



## KarenBorter

excellent purchases everyone! I am currently living vicariously through the purchases you ladies make so keep 'em coming


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Thx you all  & a special thx to City bc if it wasnt for her super hunting skills I'd be without my babies now  x






I can't see anything because I'm at work but I know these pictures will send me over the edge.

Congrats to everyone on their new purchases. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> I can't see anything because I'm at work but I know these pictures will send me over the edge.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new purchases. I can't wait to see them.



I'm telling you right now ... don't look at Clooky's DAFFS ... keep those glasses on girl!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> I'm telling you right now ... don't look at Clooky's DAFFS ... keep those glasses on girl!




I have a pair on hold. I can't take the chance that some big footed heffa will be walking around with my RB WS Dafs 

it's bad enough that some big foot has gotten to my Zebra Dafs & LP with pink spikes! 

Note to big foot! I'm gonna find you!  & when I do I'm taking my Zebra Dafs & LP with pink spike to their rightful home! I don't care that you paid for them. THEY'RE MINE!


----------



## juicyjeans

My latest purchase:











Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats  I sorta have a thinggg for Greasepaint!


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> I have a pair on hold. I can't take the chance that some big footed heffa will be walking around with my RB WS Dafs
> 
> it's bad enough that some big foot has gotten to my Zebra Dafs & LP with pink spikes!
> 
> Note to big foot! I'm gonna find you!  & when I do I'm taking my Zebra Dafs & LP with pink spike to their rightful home! I don't care that you paid for them. THEY'RE MINE!



LOL @ your smilies ... 

In other news: someone posted that the Maggies I have on hold will be in 140mm Heel Height, which is going to justify my purchase of them at a whopping $ 1,095. I am just waiting for my SA to confirm this.


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats  I sorta have a thinggg for Greasepaint!



Those are GORGEOUS! I  flats


----------



## madilou13

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... they've discontinued them so start looking pronto!


 
Thanks for letting me know, I didn't know that they had already discontinued this color! I have been thinking about getting some for a while, so I think it is finally time to pull the trigger!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> LOL @ your smilies ...
> 
> In other news: someone posted that the Maggies I have on hold will be in 140mm Heel Height, which is going to justify my purchase of them at a whopping $ 1,095. I am just waiting for my SA to confirm this.



yeah I too am on a waiting list for a couple of Maggies. I'm not happy about the increase. I may just get one Maggie now.

Who knows. I'm hopelessly fickle.


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> Those are GORGEOUS! I  flats


 
Thanks hun! Flats are really becoming my new obsession  so much for that ban I was talking about


----------



## Kittkatt808

Just got these yesterday...My third CL purchase....i am in love ...Hopefully i attached them right..let me know if i didnt.

Twinkle in my eye

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ef3db38f1c&view=att&th=12f9d1717ef377d0&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...&th=12f9d10533aaae76&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


----------



## Kittkatt808

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...&th=12f9d1717ef377d0&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

I dont know if im posting right.

But if you can marry an object i would marry these PIK PIK's...And they are comfortable.


----------



## Kittkatt808

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Clooky001* amazing pair!! perfect color and style!


 
Those are sick...


----------



## Clooky001

Thx Dezy 

Your yolandas are super sexy CONGRATS   their making me consider the black on black  





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!


----------



## Kittkatt808

stilly said:


> Umm, yes.
> 
> Those are amazing!


 

*iloveredsoles* - I love your Pigalle Spikes!!! They look gorgeous on you!!![/QUOTE]


oh wow those are feirce..Where did you get them?


----------



## Clooky001

juicyjeans said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats  I sorta have a thinggg for Greasepaint!



Congrats they are lush


----------



## Kittkatt808

iloveredsoles said:


> *Black/Black Pigalle Spike 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the poor mod pic. Better ones later.


 
Umm, yes.

Those are amazing![/QUOTE]

Geez i can't stop looking at these..but i don't think i can take the pain of the Pigalles  anymore.......or can I?


----------



## candyapples88

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


----------



## jenayb

Kittkatt808 said:


> *iloveredsoles* - I love your Pigalle Spikes!!! They look gorgeous on you!!!
> 
> 
> oh wow those are feirce..Where did you get them?



Lol. They're mine not hers. The quote function messed up somehow when she quoted me. I got them at LV.


----------



## FashionGoddess

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


What a beautiful shoe...they look so cute on! Great Pair!


----------



## Clooky001

candyapples88 said:


>



Thx


----------



## Clooky001

FashionGoddess said:


> What a beautiful shoe...they look so cute on! Great Pair!



Thx you


----------



## kaeleigh

oxox said:


> Ahhhhhh!! They're incredible!
> 
> 
> I adore the Exclus! And the Big Lips are beautiful!
> 
> 
> I think they're gorgeous! I wish I could make a pair work on me.
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone because all the shoes are amazing!


 
Thanks oxox!


----------



## Koca

Lady Peep Framboise
I don't know why they look RED


























What pissed me off the most was the heel slippage i got when i wore tights there is a bit of slippage without them... I got the TTS


----------



## hazeltt

clothingguru said:


> *hazel*: OMG i LOVE them! SO MUCH! Congrats!



Thank you!! I was afraid they wouldn't look as good as I had hoped. 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats!! those are very nice



Thank you! I had a tough time deciding between the RB and the black.



Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> Will post some better pics later today



Gorgeous! Love the colour!



oxox said:


> Beautiful! I was just looking at those too and thinking of biting the bullet.



Do it!! You won't regret it, especially with how comfy it is!


----------



## hazeltt

Butterrfly said:


> *hazeltt* - congrats, amazing pair!!



Thank you!!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Glad these worked out for you!!!
> 
> Love the Magos!!! Big Congrats!!!



Thank you! I'm really loving them too!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!



So glad you got them! They look amazing on you!


----------



## hazeltt

juicyjeans said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> 
> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats  I sorta have a thinggg for Greasepaint!



Cute flats! Greasepaint! 



Koca said:


> Lady Peep Framboise
> I don't know why they look RED
> 
> What pissed me off the most was the heel slippage i got when i wore tights there is a bit of slippage without them... I got the TTS



The framboise patent is just so yummy! Congrats! Try some heel grips for the slippage issue.


----------



## Koca

These I got off Ebay a full size Up i thought i could make them work
they fit great at  he toe box but there is major heel slippage 
I Love them even though their big 
Here they are:





















If any of you guys Know a good thick heel pads Brand OR how I can fix my heel slippage don't hesitate to let me know


----------



## KarenBorter

Koca said:


> These I got off Ebay a full size Up i thought i could make them work
> they fit great at  he toe box but there is major heel slippage
> I Love them even though their big
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you guys Know a good thick heel pads Brand OR how I can fix my heel slippage don't hesitate to let me know



I actually double up on the heel grips on my right Bianca and it helps also ball of foot pads help your foot to feel comfy and not slip forward

They are lovely


----------



## jenayb

*Clooky*, those Dafs are absolutely out of this world. Congrats. I love them.


----------



## Koca

KarenBorter said:


> I actually double up on the heel grips on my right Bianca and it helps also ball of foot pads help your foot to feel comfy and not slip forward
> 
> They are lovely



I'll probably do that 
thanks


----------



## KarenBorter

Koca said:


> I'll probably do that
> thanks



Or you can have your cobbler build up the heel so it fits. I actually may end up doing this with my Bianca


----------



## Bag-terfly

Here's my latest purchase.... MBB in black nappa 






And the purchase before it.... Yoyo Zeppa Cork Sling in white patent


----------



## Koca

KarenBorter said:


> Or you can have your cobbler build up the heel so it fits. I actually may end up doing this with my Bianca



all the cobbler i've went to 
SUCK!!!

I wouldn't want to risk it


----------



## 5elle

Koca said:


> all the cobbler i've went to
> SUCK!!!
> 
> I wouldn't want to risk it




There's a great thread in the Reference section on reputable cobblers and building up the heel is a permanent solution but if you can manage with padding then you will be fine.


----------



## oxox

hazeltt said:


> Do it!! You won't regret it, especially with how comfy it is!



 Bad enabler!


----------



## oxox

Bag-terfly said:


> Here's my latest purchase.... MBB in black nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the purchase before it.... Yoyo Zeppa Cork Sling in white patent



They're both beautiful! The MBBs are lovely on you.


----------



## oxox

Koca said:


> These I got off Ebay a full size Up i thought i could make them work
> they fit great at  he toe box but there is major heel slippage
> I Love them even though their big
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you guys Know a good thick heel pads Brand OR how I can fix my heel slippage don't hesitate to let me know



These and the framboise LPs are stunning! 

If the toebox allows for it, you could try a ball of foot pad to also help push your foot back a bit.


----------



## nunumgl

Koca said:


> Lady Peep Framboise
> I don't know why they look RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pissed me off the most was the heel slippage i got when i wore tights there is a bit of slippage without them... I got the TTS



Such a gorgeous shoe! I would suggest trying a heel gripper made specifically for that problem, its by Wolford. Here is a link for it, I hope it helps.
http://www.wolfordshop.com/Accessories/Stop-Slipping/cp56538/si4471113/cl2/vt01/


----------



## mal

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


 
Ohhhhhh, my! They are just , congrats *Clooky*!


----------



## mal

clothingguru said:


> *mal:* Love them on you! So hot!!!!!!
> Thanks sweetie!
> *hazel*: OMG i LOVE them! SO MUCH! Congrats!


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are so gorgeous and fierce!!!
> Love them, Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad these worked out for you!!!
> 
> Love the Magos!!! Big Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Aren't these TDF??
> The colour is amazing!!!
> And they are stunning on you!!!![/QUOTE
> thanks, *Chrisy*!
> 
> 
> 
> Bleue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, *Bleue*! So, you like spikes and Pigalles... you're ignoring these why???
> 
> Haha! Not ignoring, I assure you, they are so gorgeous! But I just received my first two pairs of Pigalle 100 silver spikes, black & beige this week! (Gosh, those spikes are just TDF!) In addition, yesterday I also received my Amytheste Bianca's and black suede Bibi's. Last week it was the very beautiful Pigalle Plato 120 in metallic silver canvas and the week before that I got my PP 120 nude glitter and last night I ordered the nude patent Loubis clutch so I think I need to take a little breather.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood... I love the clutch; don't recall seeing pics of that ot the silver PP???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bag-terfly

oxox said:


> They're both beautiful! The MBBs are lovely on you.



*oxox* - Thank-you!!  I've not taken either one of them out yet though.  MBB needs more practice with walking in them and Yoyo Zeppa needs strappy strip or something.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I'm blown away by all these amazing purchases!


----------



## hazeltt

oxox said:


> Bad enabler!



 Only stating the truth...


----------



## mal

juicyjeans said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats  I sorta have a thinggg for Greasepaint!


 I don't usually love flats, but... those are so cute on you!!!

*Dezy*, congrats on the Yolandas- they look awesome on you


----------



## yazziestarr

My 2 new babies!

First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago. 
Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
I was so excited to take these on vacation with me











and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!













apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.



Oh yay I love them both on you! Congrats!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.



They're both gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## bling*lover

Both are gorgeous *Yazzie* and both look fab on you, congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

Bag-terfly said:


> Here's my latest purchase.... MBB in black nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the purchase before it.... Yoyo Zeppa Cork Sling in white patent



Congrats! MBB shoe twins!


----------



## FlipDiver

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!



They look lovely on you, *dezy*!


----------



## hazeltt

yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me
> 
> 
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.



Gorgeous! Love the RB Mago!


----------



## clothingguru

*clooky:* WOW i JUST LOVE the DAF in the RB suede  They are soooo HOT! 

*juicy: *Cute flats!

*dez:*OMG they look stunning on you! Congrats hun! 

*yazzie: *The paniers are lovely on you! 

*bagterfly:* Love the MBB's!

*koca:* Congrats on your newest buys! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## LVOEnyc

yazziestarr said:


> my 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *panier 120*. I got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on nap.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my *royal blue magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.



perfection!


----------



## Clooky001

mal said:


> Ohhhhhh, my! They are just , congrats *Clooky*!



Thx Hun


----------



## Clooky001

Both pairs are stunning congrats. 




Koca said:


> Lady Peep Framboise
> I don't know why they look RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pissed me off the most was the heel slippage i got when i wore tights there is a bit of slippage without them... I got the TTS





Koca said:


> These I got off Ebay a full size Up i thought i could make them work
> they fit great at  he toe box but there is major heel slippage
> I Love them even though their big
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you guys Know a good thick heel pads Brand OR how I can fix my heel slippage don't hesitate to let me know


----------



## Clooky001

Stunning pairs, congrats 





yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me:sunshine
> 
> 
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.


----------



## Clooky001

Bag-terfly said:


> Here's my latest purchase.... MBB in black nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the purchase before it.... Yoyo Zeppa Cork Sling in white patent



They are lush... Love the MBBs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with
> 
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.




Congrats on both pairs! They look great on you!


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Clothingguru* - Thanks!!    Your avatar is such an enabling sight!  Love your Framboise MBB!!

*Clooky* -  Thank-you for the lovely comment!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

hazeltt said:


> My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!


 
So pretty, congrats!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

congrats everyone on the purchases ... I am  ing over here. 

I am making the call today on the Maggie Heal Height which will determine my fall route.


----------



## icecreamom

Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


 
These are simply stunning! LOveeeeeee


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves , but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!



 Ohhhhh, the seeking and the searching... all worth it, they are fabulous on those legs of yours *Dezy*! :worthy:


----------



## BellaShoes

*yazzie*, your Magos are fantastic!


----------



## icecreamom

yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.


 
Love them both! Jenay and you are making me think that maybe I need those Panier in my life


----------



## Michail27

*MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!
LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Michail27 said:


> *MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!
> LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*



Congrats! Love them!


----------



## KarenBorter

Michail27 said:


> *MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!
> LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*



Excellent purchase those are awesome!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Michail27 said:


> *MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!
> LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*



...very bada$$  

Have any photos of your CLs in the "wild"? I'd love to see the bystanders' reactions


----------



## Dessye

Michail27 said:


> *MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!*
> *LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*


 
You rock them


----------



## Dessye

yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.


 
Simply gorgeous!  Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## Lana 29

Ladys, is this pare are autentic? I got them last week...
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290556603656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Dessye

Bag-terfly said:


> Here's my latest purchase.... MBB in black nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the purchase before it.... Yoyo Zeppa Cork Sling in white patent


 


Koca said:


> Lady Peep Framboise
> I don't know why they look RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pissed me off the most was the heel slippage i got when i wore tights there is a bit of slippage without them...I got the TTS


 


Koca said:


> These I got off Ebay a full size Up i thought i could make them work
> they fit great at he toe box but there is major heel slippage
> I Love them even though their big
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you guys Know a good thick heel pads Brand OR how I can fix my heel slippage don't hesitate to let me know


 


juicyjeans said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balacorta Flats I sorta have a thinggg for Greasepaint!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves, but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!


 


Clooky001 said:


> Look what the fedex man brought me this morning
> 
> Will post some better pics later today


 


mal said:


> Had to go another half size down in these- I feel so petite wearing a 36.5
> Breaking in my Black-on-black Pigalle Spikes...


 


hazeltt said:


> My Magos finally arrived! It wasn't love at first sight but I knew I would fall for these and decided to get them anyway. I've been checking the sizing thread about this pair and decided I needed to go half size up. And so I contacted the boutiques for a 36.5 and if they didn't have it, I'll just forget about them. All the boutiques told me they were sold out but one told me they still have a 36 left. I thought they'd be too tight since my Maggie 160s are a 36 and those were really tight at first. But then some ladies told me they sized down and so I decided to go for the 36 anyway. I thought I could always stretch them but when I slipped these on my feet, they were perfect!


 
Congrats on some amazing drool-worthy purchases ladies!!! Special shoutout to the Greasepaint flats as I love Greasepaint!


----------



## juicyjeans

Dessye said:


> Congrats on some amazing drool-worthy purchases ladies!!! Special shoutout to the Greasepaint flats as I love Greasepaint!


Thanks hun!


----------



## juicyjeans

Michail27 said:


> *MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!*
> *LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*


 
These are fab! My faves by far!


----------



## candyapples88

Michail27 said:


> *MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!
> LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*



 Those are freakin' fabulous!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Lana 29 said:


> Ladys, is this pare are autentic? I got them last week...
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290556603656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
Post your question here and follow the format.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-page-before-posting-663800.html#post18091330


----------



## Michail27

candyapples88 said:


> Those are freakin' fabulous!!!



CRISPEDROSA,candyapples88,juicyjeans,Dessye,SchnauzerCrazy,KarenBorter

thank you a lot for your comments!!i really like so much these shoes!!


----------



## irischia

I just got them...on sale!

Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

irischia said:


> I just got them...on sale!
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent



Congrats! They are so beautiful!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

irischia said:


> I just got them...on sale!
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent



Congrats! I LOVE a sale


----------



## KarenBorter

irischia said:


> I just got them...on sale!
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent



They are awesome! congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

My beige dream just arrived 

Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:






Side: 










other side: 






... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later




I think they look GREAT! Jillian Barbari-Reynolds has been wearing these at least 3 of the 5 days she works on our local morning news and I drool every time I see them. Such a great shoe!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I think they look GREAT! Jillian Barbari-Reynolds has been wearing these at least 3 of the 5 days she works on our local morning news and I drool every time I see them. Such a great shoe!



Thanks babe! They only had a 39 so I have a bit of a gap and I worry about them stretching further but they are SOOO comfortable... I'm going to ask DH to take a few photos when he gets home with better lighting so I can see it "from the side" -- I don't want them to be too off in color but I'm pretty much 100% keeping them.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe! They only had a 39 so I have a bit of a gap and I worry about them stretching further but they are SOOO comfortable... I'm going to ask DH to take a few photos when he gets home with better lighting so I can see it "from the side" -- I don't want them to be too off in color but I'm pretty much 100% keeping them.



Ball of foot pad and heel pads will fix that right up  I likee them and tan or no, they look great on you!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later



Hun no worries you look fab and they look like they were made for you. The nude seems to be made to go with most skin tones......from fair to a deeper tan i.e beyonce


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Ball of foot pad and heel pads will fix that right up  I likee them and tan or no, they look great on you!





SpoiledPrincess said:


> Hun no worries you look fab and they look like they were made for you. The nude seems to be made to go with most skin tones......from fair to a deeper tan i.e beyonce



Thanks so much! I'm so excited -- I couldn't believe I found them and then while they took their sweet time getting here, I convinced myself they wouldn't look good... and I still worry about that I guess but I love them so I'm keeping them no matter what 

... Now if only I could make the final decision about the Zebra Daffs


----------



## Clooky001

You must keep these, they are a beautiful shoe that will go with tones & they look absolutely stunning on you  congrats




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later


----------



## Clooky001

irischia said:


> I just got them...on sale!
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent



Stunning shoe - congrats


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> You must keep these, they are a beautiful shoe that will go with tones & they look absolutely stunning on you  congrats



Thanks babe!! I'm sorry your gorgeous beauties got delayed by the wedding but at least it's over, right?!  Can't wait to see the photos!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later


 


They are perfect.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> They are perfect.



You flatter me but thank you!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You flatter me but thank you!


 
No really... You know me. Do I ever throw useless compliments out there that I don't mean?  

Anyways, I really do lurrrve them!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> No really... You know me. Do I ever throw useless compliments out there that I don't mean?
> 
> Anyways, I really do lurrrve them!!



Me too... I've been psyching myself out for two weeks about these shoes and now... it's love 

... have you worn the Zebras yet? I just got the dreaded email that they've arrived and it's time to make a decision...


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Me too... I've been psyching myself out for two weeks about these shoes and now... it's love
> 
> ... have you worn the Zebras yet? I just got the dreaded email that they've arrived and it's time to make a decision...


 
I have not. 

Where did they arrive to...? Did you buy those ones from Nordies?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I have not.
> 
> Where did they arrive to...? *Did you buy those ones from Nordies*?



That's what I'm on the fence about -- if I could get a deal like yours, yeah, I'd buy them but full price ($1195)... I'm just not THAT in love with 'em.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*SCrazy, bling, bleue, karen, city, clooky, hazel, mal, flip, CG, dessye- *thank you all so much!!!
*juicy- *very cute flats! 

*koca- *the framboise LPs are gorgeous! 

*bag-terfly- *gorgeous MBBs and Cork slings!

*yazzie- *love them both!

*Bella- *thank you darling!!!!!

*michail- *they are fab!!!

*irischia- *love the Lady Lynch! 

*SCrazy- *they are pretty fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's what I'm on the fence about -- if I could get a deal like yours, yeah, I'd buy them but full price ($1195)... I'm just not THAT in love with 'em.


 
 Hmm............


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? *I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later*



  You are too funny.  I am not big on the "perfect match" philosophy.  I have olive skin and I wear every shade of nude, tan, and bone.  They look divine on you.  Truly!  Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *SCrazy- *they are pretty fabulous!



Thank you! 



jenaywins said:


> Hmm............



...Good "hmmm" or bad "hmmm"? 



cts900 said:


> You are too funny.  I am not big on the "perfect match" philosophy.  I have olive skin and I wear every shade of nude, tan, and bone.  They look divine on you.  Truly!  Congrats!



Thanks babe!! You're too kind, my feminist philosophy loving friend!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...Good "hmmm" or bad "hmmm"?


 
Neutral "hmmm." 

The shoes are amazing. I'd pay $1200 for them. I'm struggling to make mine fit right now.  

It's warm here, though, and I'm pretty sure my feet have swollen for the summer months already.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> Neutral "hmmm."
> 
> The shoes are amazing. I'd pay $1200 for them. I'm struggling to make mine fit right now.
> 
> It's warm here, though, and I'm pretty sure my feet have swollen for the summer months already.



drink more water  that's my trick. My shoes ALWAYS fit tighter in the morning then they do in the evening. by the evening I have already had like 96 ozs of water and any dehydration puffiness is gone. 

in regard to the Zebra *SC *if you are already saying that you may want to let them go UNLESS you are collecting Dafs. They are a lovely shoe to be sure.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ Yeah, I really like them but I don't like them enough for $1200... I just don't see wearing them enough to justify it. I REALLY doubt it but if they agree to discount it - that's another story


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ Yeah, I really like them but I don't like them enough for $1200... I just don't see wearing them enough to justify it. I REALLY doubt it but if they agree to discount it - that's another story



Yeah if they discount for sure ... but with the apparent cost increases in the FW line ...


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe!! You're too kind, my feminist philosophy loving friend!!


----------



## mal

*Koca*, I love them and hope they work out for you!
*Bag-terfly*, two beauties! Congrats 
*yazzie*, both pair are lovely! I especially like the Paniers on you...
*Michail*, congrats- they are the best of the sneakers so far!
*Irischia*,  wow- you got them on sale? Great score, they are fabulous in Nude!
*Schnauzer*, they rock!!!


----------



## Nolia

Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa
TTS~ Joined the club!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mal said:


> *Schnauzer*, they rock!!!



Thank you!! That's very kind of you to say!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa
> TTS~ Joined the club!!



Congrats babe, they're GORGEOUS and look great on you!! Wear them in good health


----------



## yazziestarr

*Jenay, schnauzer, bling, hazeltt, Clothingguru, LVOEnyc, Clooky, CRISPEDROSA, Bella, icecreammom, Dessye, dezy, and mal*!


----------



## nunumgl

irischia said:


> .


 
These are so very gorgeous!!!


----------



## nunumgl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .


 
I don't think they are too off and you definitely don't look too pale. They look gorgeous on you


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nunumgl said:


> I don't think they are too off and you definitely don't look too pale. They look gorgeous on you



well... I had poor lighting so maybe that's why - DH is now home and I'll ask him to take some photos but I don't know if that matters at this point. I'm in love  THANK YOU!


----------



## mal

*GabLVoesvuitton, clothingguru, Chrisy,* thanks for your sweet comments about the Black Spiked Pigalles!!!


----------



## mal

*Nolia*, they are stunning


----------



## nalexis2121

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later





omg you got those in beige i though tu got the lady def dish dish dish whered did u get them i loveeeeeeee


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nalexis2121 said:


> omg you got those in beige i though tu got the lady def dish dish dish whered did u get them i loveeeeeeee



Thanks! You're sweet!

I wasn't crazy about the Lady Daf on me so when I found out these existed, I called everyone - Madison only had an 11 (this was about two weeks ago) and none of the other boutiques carried them. I lucked out with a last minute return but these babies were literally the last ones. I got SUPER lucky and even though they're about a half size too big, I'll make the work


----------



## CocoB

No, they're gorgeous on you! I'm green with envy ^^^^


----------



## hazeltt

mmmoussighi said:


> So pretty, congrats!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## nunumgl

Nolia said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa
> TTS~ Joined the club!!



It's absolutely gorgeous and everytime I see these I want them that much more!!! Congrats!


----------



## flowergirly

irischia said:


> I just got them...on sale!
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent


Wowsers!

Purrrrfection!

You'll have to post modeling pics of those lovlies.


----------



## Hipployta

My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa
> TTS~ Joined the club!!



I love them on you Nolia   so happy you got them! Funny thing, since buying the LD I no longer have the anxiety I once had about the MBB ... I am THRILLED for you and enjoy them on your feet and live vicariously through your purchase of them


----------



## KarenBorter

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!



Yay! We're shoe twins on the Bianca and the Black Mago   congrats wonderful purchases all three!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!



All three are beautiful but the Bianca... 

Congrats!!!


----------



## candyapples88

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!



In  with all of them!


----------



## Hipployta

candyapples88 said:


> In  with all of them!



I was ecstatic when I visited the Vegas store and discovered they had received their shipment the day before of the RB WS Bianca and told me the Bibi was out of my size there but back at the online store



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> All three are beautiful but the Bianca...
> 
> Congrats!!!



Isn't it great?!



KarenBorter said:


> Yay! We're shoe twins on the Bianca and the Black Mago   congrats wonderful purchases all three!



Thank you! I wear my Black Mago all the time...but I'm wondering if I should take the RB Mago back and get store credit from the Miami boutique...I don't see myself wearing it


----------



## candyapples88

Hipployta said:


> I was ecstatic when I visited the Vegas store and discovered they had received their shipment the day before of the RB WS Bianca and told me the Bibi was out of my size there but back at the online store
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it great?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wear my Black Mago all the time...but I'm wondering if I should take the RB Mago back and get store credit from the Miami boutique...I don't see myself wearing it



The RB WS Bianca is a def must have. If you're unsure of the Magos, I say return them since you already got a pair of blues


----------



## KarenBorter

Hipployta said:


> Thank you! I wear my Black Mago all the time...but I'm wondering if I should take the RB Mago back and get store credit from the Miami boutique...I don't see myself wearing it



that was the reason I didn't get the blue ... it is GORGEOUS but I already had the RB WS Bianca which, IMO, is more versatile then the Mago. The Mago is a tad more dressy and, again, IMO is more limited in what you can wear it with. It is gorgeous though and the toe cap is what really makes this shoe for me in the RB ...

If there is something you know you are going to love in the FW collection my vote would be to get the credit. 

I love your Bibi too ... That's a style I want to explore as well. Is it comfy?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!



Congrats on your three pairs! Love all them!


----------



## Lana 29

Ah, my English is not dood, and I don't understand somethings... but thank you for your replay.


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies sorry for the generic shout out but I'm sooooo behind. Congrats on all the fab new shoes in your life!

*Schnauzer* - I am so happy the Daffs finally got to you. They are perfection!


----------



## SassySarah

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!



Oh my congrats! We are shoe twins on the Bibi and Mago. I might need those Biancas and be shoe triplets.


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Dessye* - Thanks!  I love your avatar picture!  It was engraved in my mind, so gotta go for it.   

*Dezynrbaglaydee* - Thank-you!! 

*Mal* - Thank-you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

KarenBorter said:


> I think they look GREAT! Jillian Barbari-Reynolds has been wearing these at least 3 of the 5 days she works on our local morning news and I drool every time I see them. Such a great shoe!



JILLIAN!!!! Blast from my past.... I watched her/them for years before my Nor Cal transplant  

*Michail*, love the sneakers! Denim with silver is fab!

*scrazy*... great neutral color... the caramelly color is a nice compliment

*iris,* LOVE lady lynch and in nude..wow!


----------



## irischia

*CRISPEDROSA* : Thanks
*schnauzercrazy* : Yeah! I love a sale too!
*karenborter* : Thanks
*clooky001* : Congrats
*dezynrbaglaydee* : I love the LL too! So dainty
*mal* : Hehe any pumps in nude are great
*nunumgl* : Thanks
*flowergirly* : I post pics of them soon!

Thanks everyone for all the lovely comments. They're my first pair of  CL shoes but unfortunately it's hard for me to walk in them. Wish the front part of the shoe was raised.. Anyhow, I've decided to try and find these LL's a new owner.

Big fan of CL shoes although they're so costly... Bibi are my dream shoes though...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nolia*!  Gaaaaaaaaaaaa, I love the MBB


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> *Schnauzer* - I am so happy the Daffs finally got to you. They are perfection!





BellaShoes said:


> *scrazy*... great neutral color... the caramelly color is a nice compliment



Thank you ladies!! I'm very happy


----------



## ChrisyAM15

juicyjeans said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats. I sorta have a thinggg for Greasepaint!


 
Congrats..love them on you!!



Koca said:


> Lady Peep Framboise
> I don't know why they look RED
> 
> What pissed me off the most was the heel slippage i got when i wore tights there is a bit of slippage without them...I got the TTS


 
The Framboise color is TDF!!!
Congrats!!!



Koca said:


> These I got off Ebay a full size Up i thought i could make them work
> they fit great at he toe box but there is major heel slippage
> I Love them even though their big
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> If any of you guys Know a good thick heel pads Brand OR how I can fix my heel slippage don't hesitate to let me know


 
Hope you can make these work because these are really gorgeous on you!!!



Bag-terfly said:


> Here's my latest purchase.... MBB in black nappa
> And the purchase before it.... Yoyo Zeppa Cork Sling in white patent


 
Both are gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!!



yazziestarr said:


> My 2 new babies!
> 
> First the all black *Panier 120*. i got these a couple weeks ago.
> Giant thank yous to *Jenaywins *for keeping an eye out and letting me know they should up on NAP.
> I was so excited to take these on vacation with me
> and my *Royal Blue Magos* finally arrived as well!
> 
> apologies for the dusty mirror. I didn't realize is was so dusty til after i took the pic.


 
Gorgeous!!!! Love both of them!!!
Big Congrats!!!!



Michail27 said:


> *MY NEW CL SNEAKERS JUST ARRIVED TODAY!!*
> *LOUIS FLAT JEAN/CALF/SPIKES!!*


 
You have great taste!!!
Love these aswell!!



irischia said:


> I just got them...on sale!
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent


 
Love the LL!!!
Congrats..these are gorgeous!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> Side:
> 
> other side:... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later


 
These look amazing on you!!!!
Gorgeous!! 



Nolia said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa
> TTS~ Joined the club!!


 
Look great on you..Love them!!



Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!


 
Woww!!! 3 amazing purchases!!!!!
Very Very Nice!!!
Big congrats!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!!! *clooky *WOW they are stunning!!!!
> 
> Here are my latest loves, but first a very special thank you to my dear friend *Bella *for holding my hand and calming me down as I crazily searched anywhere and everywhere for these babies! She said I would love them and she was right!
> 
> One of the last pairs left anywhere, beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
These are so so gorgeous!!!
Look amazing with your skin!!!


----------



## mal

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!


 So that's what's for dinner!  Delicious, especially love the Bibi, and the RBWS is so pretty. If you aren't dying for the blue Mago, I think you should hang on for something else though...
Congrats!


----------



## sophe

*OXOX* - Thank you very much

*9distelle *- Thanks so much for the kind words 

*pixiesparkle *- Thanks,It was so hard to get the Big Lips in ponyhair,I had to wait a long time

*Dessye* - Thanks ~ I love them so much 

*Clooky001 *- haha,me too,The Big Lips is so hot and so comfy,so excited to find them

*chacci1 *- I know isn't it gorgeous? 

*SchnauzerCrazy *- Thank you! I really think the Exclu is easy go with every nail color~ love them 

*ChrisyAM15 *- Thank you gorgeous ladie


----------



## sophe

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!


 

OMG! Big Congrats *Hipployta*!!! all 3 pairs are TDF!! Love these


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!


 what an amazing trip!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*nolia:*Welcome to the club! They look amazing on you! 

*schnauzer:* LOVE them on you! wow!

*iris:* Congrats on the nude 

*michail:* LOVE them so much! I love spikes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later


 
Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TDF! Congrats!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!


Congrats!!!! Lovvveee them!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*CG*, love the new Avatar!


----------



## cts900

*Nolia*: Congratulations on a special pair.  

*Hipployta*: Amazing haul!


----------



## 5elle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My beige dream just arrived
> 
> Full body - before I realized how dusty the mirror was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I'm incredibly pale and they're a bit more yellow than what my perfect nude should be but are they too off? I mean, I can bathe in self-tanner later



ooh! these look spectacular on you - and I usually hate daffs! But the beige is just dreamy, I'm surprised. Huge congrats - great purchase - very, very classy!! And I think the colour is great on your skintone - they are beige not nude and I think i that's quite refreshing,


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> *CG*, love the new Avatar!


Thanks *Bella*!  Your AMQ clutch is killing me!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

clothingguru said:


> *nolia:*Welcome to the club! They look amazing on you!
> 
> *schnauzer:* LOVE them on you! wow!
> 
> *iris:* Congrats on the nude
> 
> *michail:* LOVE them so much! I love spikes!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TDF! Congrats!!!!





5elle said:


> ooh! these look spectacular on you - and I usually hate daffs! But the beige is just dreamy, I'm surprised. Huge congrats - great purchase - very, very classy!! And I think the colour is great on your skintone - they are beige not nude and I think i that's quite refreshing,



Thanks so much ladies!! I wore them out for the first time last night to date night with my hubby 






LOVE these shoes!!!


----------



## claudis_candy

my first!  more pics later!


----------



## stilly

Kittkatt808 said:


> *iloveredsoles* - I love your Pigalle Spikes!!! They look gorgeous on you!!!


 

oh wow those are feirce..Where did you get them?[/QUOTE]

Thanks *iloveredsoles*.

I bought them off the CL website since I can never seem to get to any of the boutiques.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! I wore them out for the first time last night to date night with my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these shoes!!!



OMG! You look fab! Dafs are great on you darling!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

claudis_candy said:


> my first!  more pics later!



Your first pair? Now you will cant stop! Congrats! Love those!


----------



## candyapples88

*Schnauzer* - You look great! Love the Dafs!

*Claudis* -  nude shoes. Love the jeans btw!


----------



## NANI1972

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!


 Lovely purchases! Oh my, the RB Bianca are gorgy!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! I wore them out for the first time last night to date night with my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these shoes!!!


 
Scrazy! The Daffs are fab on you! Lurrrrve them!



claudis_candy said:


> my first!  more pics later!


 
Congrats on your first CL!


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*:  Look how beautiful you are head to toe and shining bright from within!

*claudis*: Perfection.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG! You look fab! Dafs are great on you darling!





candyapples88 said:


> *Schnauzer* - You look great! Love the Dafs!
> 
> *Claudis* -  nude shoes. Love the jeans btw!





NANI1972 said:


> Lovely purchases! Oh my, the RB Bianca are gorgy!
> 
> 
> Scrazy! The Daffs are fab on you! Lurrrrve them!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first CL!





cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*:  Look how beautiful you are head to toe and shining bright from within!
> 
> *claudis*: Perfection.



Thanks so much for the sweet compliments -- you're too kind! Msr. Louboutin sure can make dreamy shoes! 

CTS - you're such a sweetheart


----------



## elice1280

Are these the New Simple 120?




claudis_candy said:


> my first!  more pics later!


----------



## mal

*claudis*, congratulations, they look fabulous!!!


----------



## SassySarah

*Schnauzer* - those Daffs were made for you!  Perfection!
*claudis* - Congrats on your New Simples!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions ladies! 

*cg- *love the new avi hun!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are so so gorgeous!!!
> Look amazing with your skin!!!


 
thank you *Chrisy!!!*


----------



## clothingguru

*dez:* Thank you sweets! :kiss:

*claudis*: Congrats! 

*schnauzer:* You look lovely girl!!!!!!!


----------



## claudis_candy

elice1280 said:


> Are these the New Simple 120?




yes!


----------



## claudis_candy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Your first pair? Now you will cant stop! Congrats! Love those!



first but know Im lokkin for another one!  thank You!


----------



## CelticLuv

Hipployta said:


> My three new pairs of shoes in the 8 days from Miami, Las Vegas, and the e-boutiques!



OMG, Hipployta, they are all gorgeous! I am totally in love with the RB Bianca's.


----------



## CelticLuv

claudis_candy said:


> my first!  more pics later!



Love the Nude NS's. they look great on you!


----------



## KarenBorter

*SC* What a cute pic ... I love those Dafs on you! 

Everyone awesome additions ...  the nudes I have to get a nude in my life in time.


----------



## claudis_candy

CelticLuv said:


> Love the Nude NS's. they look great on you!




Thank You


----------



## Miccch

irischia said:


> I just got them...on sale!
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 Nude Patent



Nice!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> *Schnauzer* - those Daffs were made for you!  Perfection!
> *claudis* - Congrats on your New Simples!





clothingguru said:


> *dez:* Thank you sweets! :kiss:
> 
> *claudis*: Congrats!
> 
> *schnauzer:* You look lovely girl!!!!!!!





KarenBorter said:


> *SC* What a cute pic ... I love those Dafs on you!
> 
> Everyone awesome additions ...  the nudes I have to get a nude in my life in time.



Thanks so much! You're all too sweet


----------



## Clooky001

This thread moves way to fast 
Ladies all your new purchases are fab!


----------



## mal

kaeleigh said:


> Thanks mal  There are brand new in box.... I still can't believe finally I found them and new .


I can't either... is there a story ???


----------



## kaeleigh

mal said:


> I can't either... is there a story ???


 
 The lady I bought them from on ebay broke her toe after she bought them, and could never wear them.  She sold a few pairs of Brand new Cl's.


----------



## mal

kaeleigh said:


> The lady I bought them from on ebay broke her toe after she bought them, and could never wear them. She sold a few pairs of Brand new Cl's.


How lucky (for you!)... did she have any others you liked?


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! I wore them out for the first time last night to date night with my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these shoes!!!





I've been off of here for a few days and come  back to sooo much!  I love these on you!!!!  And absolutely love the color of your dress against your skin tone!!!  Gorg!  You rocked those Daff's!!


----------



## elice1280

These are also my first pair and had a question...did you get one size smaller or did you stay tts?  I went with a size smaller and i'm worried they are too tight...




claudis_candy said:


> my first!  more pics later!


----------



## Alick

*EXPERT LADIES OF LOUBIES PLEASE HELP ME...*

I had my Beige Lady Clou replaced by a half size smaller which turned out to be the last pair per my SA but *obvious scratches* are showing on it's toe box when worn which cannot even be hidden by my toes

Pasquale is strongly suggested by Robertson for repairs including leather painting and Saks will refund me for costs. I am curious how it would look like when brushed and* not sure if it is worth keeping for it's price or should I let go of the shoes...

I SHALL BE WEARING THIS ON MY WEDDING DAY
*
Kindly Help me decide everyone...

Suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi ladies! My new Lady Dafs


----------



## NANI1972

Alick: I can't see any scratches in your photos, perhaps they are really hard to capture on camera? 

CRISPEDORSA: Gorgeous LDs! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

Alick said:


> *EXPERT LADIES OF LOUBIES PLEASE HELP ME...*
> 
> I had my Beige Lady Clou replaced by a half size smaller which turned out to be the last pair per my SA but *obvious scratches* are showing on it's toe box when worn which cannot even be hidden by my toes
> 
> Pasquale is strongly suggested by Robertson for repairs including leather painting and Saks will refund me for costs. I am curious how it would look like when brushed and* not sure if it is worth keeping for it's price or should I let go of the shoes...
> 
> I SHALL BE WEARING THIS ON MY WEDDING DAY
> *
> Kindly Help me decide everyone...
> 
> Suggestions are highly appreciated.



Pasquales is VERY good and I am sure they can be fixed. I say take them in since you are local and in Los Feliz ... They are just west of La Brea on San Vicente.


----------



## KarenBorter

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi ladies! My new Lady Dafs



Congrats to you ! They are LOVELY!


----------



## Alick

Thank you *Nani* and *Karen*!

Hope Pasquale's work would suffice. It's frustrating to see worn out leather from a brand new pair considering it's price.:cry:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks Karen and Nany! You are so lovely!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Alick said:


> *EXPERT LADIES OF LOUBIES PLEASE HELP ME...*
> 
> I had my Beige Lady Clou replaced by a half size smaller which turned out to be the last pair per my SA but *obvious scratches* are showing on it's toe box when worn which cannot even be hidden by my toes
> 
> Pasquale is strongly suggested by Robertson for repairs including leather painting and Saks will refund me for costs. I am curious how it would look like when brushed and* not sure if it is worth keeping for it's price or should I let go of the shoes...
> 
> I SHALL BE WEARING THIS ON MY WEDDING DAY
> *
> Kindly Help me decide everyone...
> 
> Suggestions are highly appreciated.


 I understand how you feel about this but I think same as Karen, for sure you will fix it!


----------



## Alick

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I understand how you feel about this but I think same as Karen, for sure you will fix it!



Thanks *Cris*! 

Your Dafs is killing me! Wish I could wear the same... Simply gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

*Bagter-fly,* congrats on your MBB and Yoyo! The MBB is definitely one of my favorite styles.
*yazzie,* the Panier and Mago looks fabulous on you!
*Michael,*  very cool!
*iris,* they are very lovely!
*SC,* WOW! Those LD look amazing on you! Love the outfit you wore on your date night.
*Hipplo,* all of your three new additions are truly gorgeous!!! I love them all!
*claudis,* simple,yet very classic and stylish!
*CRISPE,* your LD are fantastic!
*Alick,* I agree with *NANI*, I can't see the scratches, but I can understand you want the shoes to be perfect for your wedding. I hope Pasquale can repair the shoes to perfection.

I just received my LAST purchase for this year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive, but it was soooo worth it!

Pampas 150 Beige


----------



## Jönathan

*karwood,* They are gorgeous!! The detail is incredible!!


----------



## gwendolen

Those Pampas are stunning. I must admit I have a thing for lacey CLs!


----------



## coutureddd

CRISPEDROSA: gorgeous lady dafs !!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Oh my.... I think the pampas are now on my list of MUST BUYS...so pretty!


----------



## capv29

karwood: Those pampas are TDF! Worth the wait girl


----------



## KarenBorter

The Pampas are amazing. What took me was the detail in each cut ... excellent purchase Karwood


----------



## Alick

Thanks *Karwood*!

I just went to Pascuale and they suggest that I return the shoes instead since even after painting, it would still show.

I took their words and went straight to Saks then returned the LC

*Your shoes is WOW by the way!*


----------



## natassha68

Karwood, the Pampas are OUT OF THIS EARTH!!!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Alick said:


> Thanks *Karwood*!
> 
> I just went to Pascuale and they suggest that I return the shoes instead since even after painting, it would still show.
> 
> I took their words and went straight to Saks then returned the LC
> 
> *Your shoes is WOW by the way!*



 Probably better that you did then if Pasquales said to return I would trust them for sure.


----------



## madilou13

karwood said:


> I just received my LAST purchase for this year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive, but it was soooo worth it!
> 
> Pampas 150 Beige


 
These are absolutely STUNNING!!! I thought they were pretty in pictures, but they look even more gorgeous on!! Congrats!!


----------



## claudis_candy

elice1280 said:


> These are also my first pair and had a question...did you get one size smaller or did you stay tts?  I went with a size smaller and i'm worried they are too tight...



I stayed tts! And they are still tight! but after that when I put socks on my feet and walk with them 30 min, it makes them bigger so fast! I even thought that they are too big! and what is werid next day they was tight again..  try to do it.. It should works but I think that they arent be ok until u wear them several times.

when did u get them? let me know what do u think.


----------



## Alick

True *Karen *

There are some stains, scratches and wrinkled leather in the toe box which were not visible in the photo I posted. They said it was bad and they cannot commit restoring it.





KarenBorter said:


> Probably better that you did then if Pasquales said to return I would trust them for sure.


----------



## babysweetums

Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
velvet graffiti pigalle 120   





^ these babies are the 4th in my graffiti collection =) awwwe puuuuure heaven!!
and the other 3 i already had just for fun hehe




red velvet clichy 120




black velvet clichy 120




blue velvet clichy 120
ahhhh i love them!! thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

woah those are stunning *Kar!*


----------



## babysweetums

and those are lovely karwood!! i only saw them in white at bergdorfs but the beige is 100x better in my opinion, its like a variation on nude with the mesh...i love them!! congratulations!!


----------



## rdgldy

*karen,* the pampas are positively stunning.  The detail work is amazing!!


----------



## mal

*babysweetums*, I die!


----------



## rdgldy

*babysweetums*, all your graffitis are stunning!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

babysweetums said:


> Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
> velvet graffiti pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ these babies are the 4th in my graffiti collection =) awwwe puuuuure heaven!!
> and the other 3 i already had just for fun hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue velvet clichy 120
> ahhhh i love them!! thanks for letting me share!!



I want to pet all of them...


----------



## clothingguru

*Karwood*:Love them so much on you! Congrats on another amazing pair! 

*Crisp*: Mod pics please! They are gorgeous!

*Baby:* Love all the graffiti's!


----------



## kaeleigh

mal said:


> How lucky (for you!)... did she have any others you liked?


 
She did.... but it was the week before the NYC meet-up so I had to try to be somewhat good>


----------



## Clooky001

They are lush & look stunning on you, massive congrats 





karwood said:


> *Bagter-fly,* congrats on your MBB and Yoyo! The MBB is definitely one of my favorite styles.
> *yazzie,* the Panier and Mago looks fabulous on you!
> *Michael,*  very cool!
> *iris,* they are very lovely!
> *SC,* WOW! Those LD look amazing on you! Love the outfit you wore on your date night.
> *Hipplo,* all of your three new additions are truly gorgeous!!! I love them all!
> *claudis,* simple,yet very classic and stylish!
> *CRISPE,* your LD are fantastic!
> *Alick,* I agree with *NANI*, I can't see the scratches, but I can understand you want the shoes to be perfect for your wedding. I hope Pasquale can repair the shoes to perfection.
> 
> I just received my LAST purchase for this year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive, but it was soooo worth it!
> 
> Pampas 150 Beige


----------



## Clooky001

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi ladies! My new Lady Dafs



Love your LDs - shoe twin


----------



## Clooky001

All 4 pairs are gorgeous - clichy is such a sexy style. Congrats 




babysweetums said:


> Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
> velvet graffiti pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ these babies are the 4th in my graffiti collection =) awwwe puuuuure heaven!!
> and the other 3 i already had just for fun hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue velvet clichy 120
> ahhhh i love them!! thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

babysweetums said:


> Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
> velvet graffiti pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ these babies are the 4th in my graffiti collection =) awwwe puuuuure heaven!!
> and the other 3 i already had just for fun hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue velvet clichy 120
> ahhhh i love them!! thanks for letting me share!!



These are BEAUTIFUL!! Gorgeous pairs -- I would love to see some modeling shots with outfits, too - just for inspiration (not enabling or anything )


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude" 

... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me. 



























and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude"
> 
> ... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:



You look lovely!  & I love your fur baby!


----------



## hazeltt

babysweetums said:


> Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
> velvet graffiti pigalle 120
> 
> ^ these babies are the 4th in my graffiti collection =) awwwe puuuuure heaven!!
> and the other 3 i already had just for fun hehe
> 
> red velvet clichy 120
> 
> black velvet clichy 120
> 
> blue velvet clichy 120
> ahhhh i love them!! thanks for letting me share!!



Love all the graffitis!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude"
> 
> ... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:



They look lovely on you and your pup is soo cute!!


----------



## jeshika

the luxuras on you, *Schnauzer*! and your doggie is super cute!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> Love all the graffitis!
> 
> 
> 
> They look lovely on you and your pup is soo cute!!





jeshika said:


> the luxuras on you, *Schnauzer*! and your doggie is super cute!



Thank you ladies - and I'm definitely including City in that list even though I didn't originally quote it because I'm blind! 

...And by "cute" I know you secretly mean super tough looking and scary  'cause that's how he totally sees himself  He's got the ego of a giant in a mini's body


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*: Nothing sad about it, woman.  Those are amazing on you.  

*baby:* I heart graffiti.  Congrats on such a special addition.  

*CRISP*: FIERCE! 

*Alick*: I do not see the scratches but I wish you the best in getting exactly what you are looking for.  

*karwood*: I think these are such a lovely pair.  The style is intricate, feminine, and so very special.  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Lol, love it *Schnauz*. 

They're gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: Nothing sad about it, woman.  Those are amazing on you.
> 
> *baby:* I heart graffiti.  Congrats on such a special addition.
> 
> *CRISP*: FIERCE!
> 
> *Alick*: I do not see the scratches but I wish you the best in getting exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> *karwood*: I think these are such a lovely pair.  The style is intricate, feminine, and so very special.  Congrats!





jenaywins said:


> Lol, love it *Schnauz*.
> 
> They're gorgeous!



Thanks girls! J'enay- shoe twins  I loved them on you in the photos from the San Fran meet-up! And how about the wide ankles?! 

Now if only I could get some Maggies at a reasonable price 

Two popped up on the 'Bay in my size - the pomice and black (both of which I want) -- and this is after I told DH I'm done for a while... Ah temptation, you're such a fickle lady!


----------



## clothingguru

*schnauzer*!!! love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

clothingguru said:


> *schnauzer*!!! love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay



Thank you 

I'm quite excited myself


----------



## clothingguru

^ you should be they are gorgeous!


----------



## mscha

karwood said:


> *Bagter-fly,* congrats on your MBB and Yoyo! The MBB is definitely one of my favorite styles.
> *yazzie,* the Panier and Mago looks fabulous on you!
> *Michael,*  very cool!
> *iris,* they are very lovely!
> *SC,* WOW! Those LD look amazing on you! Love the outfit you wore on your date night.
> *Hipplo,* all of your three new additions are truly gorgeous!!! I love them all!
> *claudis,* simple,yet very classic and stylish!
> *CRISPE,* your LD are fantastic!
> *Alick,* I agree with *NANI*, I can't see the scratches, but I can understand you want the shoes to be perfect for your wedding. I hope Pasquale can repair the shoes to perfection.
> 
> I just received my LAST purchase for this year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive, but it was soooo worth it!
> 
> Pampas 150 Beige




they are absolutely pretty! I enjoyed viewing your loubies collection...


----------



## Clooky001

Those are stunning & look sexy as hell on you  







SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude"
> 
> ... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:


----------



## 9distelle

I just received my LAST purchase for this year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive, but it was soooo worth it!

Pampas 150 Beige 
















[/QUOTE]
Absolutely  TDF!!! They look awesome on your beautiful feet!
 the nail polish on toes as well!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Pampas 150 Beige



Omg! KARWOOD! THOSE ARA AMAZING! Congrats! Love them! They are very special ! )))


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude"
> 
> ... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:



Congrats on your new shoes! Your dog is so cutie!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude"
> 
> ... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:



These are beautiful on you! And what a cute furbaby!



9distelle said:


> I just received my LAST purchase for this  year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive,  but it was soooo worth it!
> 
> Pampas 150 Beige



These are amazing! I can't believe the detailing on them! Congrats!


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Pampas 150 Beige



*Karwood, those Pampas are AMAZING! The detail work on them is so exquisite! I wasn't into them just seeing the online pics but WOW have you changed my mind. They are incredible! Are they comfortable too and did you go TTS?*



babysweetums said:


> Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
> velvet graffiti pigalle 120



*I love your pigalle/clichy 120 collection, so unique!*



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude"
> 
> ... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me.
> 
> and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:



*Schnauzer, they look awesome on you!
I am loving your fierce little warrior there, he is adorbs *


----------



## icecreamom

*babysweetums* Love the grafitti collection, stunning! 

*Schnauzer* you are right, they look perfect on you!


----------



## KarenBorter

Alick said:


> True *Karen *
> 
> There are some stains, scratches and wrinkled leather in the toe box which were not visible in the photo I posted. They said it was bad and they cannot commit restoring it.



Yeah you shouldn't have to "restore" a brand new shoe ... now if Saks gave it to you for a HUGE discount I would keep it  heh


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura arrived today and what I love (and is kind of sad, in a way) is that the color of the suede IS my "nude"
> 
> ... I got these at a great price on the 'Bay and went with a 39.5 (I'm generally a 39 in CLs) but I must say I think they're a perfect fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the obligatory judgmental schnauzer photo -- my oldest, who doesn't understand what daddy is doing on the floor and mommy is doing with shoes on instead of going for a walk:



Those are LOVELY on you *SC*


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks girls! J'enay- shoe twins  I loved them on you in the photos from the San Fran meet-up! And how about the wide ankles?!
> 
> Now if only I could get some Maggies at a reasonable price
> 
> Two popped up on the 'Bay in my size - the pomice and black (both of which I want) -- and this is after I told DH I'm done for a while... Ah temptation, you're such a fickle lady!


 
I am very surprised that they fit you, you totally were right. I'm so happy for you, babe! 

I saw both Magies..... size 39.....


----------



## karwood

*Jonathan, gwen, crazzee, capv, Karen, Alick, Baby, Duke, rdgldy, CG, Clooky, cts900, mscha, 9distelle and CRISPE!!! *

*baby,* Wow! You must be the Queen of Velvet Graffitti Pigalle! They are all fabulous! Congrats on your latest acquisition.
*SC,* they look beautiful on you! Glad the size worked out for you. BTW, your pup is adorable!




CelticLuv said:


> *Karwood, those Pampas are AMAZING! The detail work on them is so exquisite! I wasn't into them just seeing the online pics but WOW have you changed my mind. They are incredible! Are they comfortable too and did you go TTS?*



Thank you so much! I have not worn them out yet, but I did walk around in them for a bit in my home. They did feel comfortable, but the toebox could use some stretching. I'm sure that will happen with wear. I went 1/2 size up. My US size is 8.5, I got the Pampas in size 39. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## karwood

madilou13 said:


> These are absolutely STUNNING!!! I thought they were pretty in pictures, but they look even more gorgeous on!! Congrats!!





natassha68 said:


> Karwood, the Pampas are OUT OF THIS EARTH!!!!!!




Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## lawyer2121

I had to endure 3 Fedex trucks whizzing past my door before the great man finally arrived bearing these goodies!

I've been ENDLESSLY searching for Nude Biancas everywhere and located them on Neimans awhile ago and it took about 5+ weeks for them to arrive because they were back ordered! I'M SO EXCITED!

I'm posting this photo for color reference since when online shopping, the color Nude can be a bit confusing. I feel like this shade of nude is a little darker and greatly matches the color of the Loubie box so if you're debating if it'll work for you, then pull out the box!

xx girls!


----------



## CelticLuv

^ that looks like a camel color from the picture. what does the label say the color name is?
congrats on a great style shoe!!


----------



## clothingguru

lawyer2121 said:


> I had to endure 3 Fedex trucks whizzing past my door before the great man finally arrived bearing these goodies!
> 
> I've been ENDLESSLY searching for Nude Biancas everywhere and located them on Neimans awhile ago and it took about 5+ weeks for them to arrive because they were back ordered! I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> I'm posting this photo for color reference since when online shopping, the color Nude can be a bit confusing. I feel like this shade of nude is a little darker and greatly matches the color of the Loubie box so if you're debating if it'll work for you, then pull out the box!
> 
> xx girls!



LOVE THEM! CONGRATS!  These look like camel?


----------



## lawyer2121

I thought they looked darker than the usual Nude color as well! But maybe the lighting is making them seem a little darker then they are. But the box does say nude! 

Either way, I'm IN LOVE! xx


----------



## Alick

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah you shouldn't have to "restore" a brand new shoe ... now if Saks gave it to you for a HUGE discount I would keep it  heh



They refused to give a discount my dear...


----------



## aoqtpi

lawyer2121 said:


> I had to endure 3 Fedex trucks whizzing past my door before the great man finally arrived bearing these goodies!
> 
> I've been ENDLESSLY searching for Nude Biancas everywhere and located them on Neimans awhile ago and it took about 5+ weeks for them to arrive because they were back ordered! I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> I'm posting this photo for color reference since when online shopping, the color Nude can be a bit confusing. I feel like this shade of nude is a little darker and greatly matches the color of the Loubie box so if you're debating if it'll work for you, then pull out the box!
> 
> xx girls!



Congrats! Seeing those other FedEx trucks must have been torture!


----------



## stilly

Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!

I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.

My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:


















I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.


----------



## candyapples88

*Stilly* - Those are beyond fab!!


----------



## hazeltt

lawyer2121 said:


> I had to endure 3 Fedex trucks whizzing past my door before the great man finally arrived bearing these goodies!
> 
> I've been ENDLESSLY searching for Nude Biancas everywhere and located them on Neimans awhile ago and it took about 5+ weeks for them to arrive because they were back ordered! I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> I'm posting this photo for color reference since when online shopping, the color Nude can be a bit confusing. I feel like this shade of nude is a little darker and greatly matches the color of the Loubie box so if you're debating if it'll work for you, then pull out the box!
> 
> xx girls!



It sort of looks like camel to me but nevertheless they're still beautiful! Congrats!



stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.


----------



## jenayb

lawyer2121 said:


> I had to endure 3 Fedex trucks whizzing past my door before the great man finally arrived bearing these goodies!
> 
> I've been ENDLESSLY searching for Nude Biancas everywhere and located them on Neimans awhile ago and it took about 5+ weeks for them to arrive because they were back ordered! I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> I'm posting this photo for color reference since when online shopping, the color Nude can be a bit confusing. I feel like this shade of nude is a little darker and greatly matches the color of the Loubie box so if you're debating if it'll work for you, then pull out the box!
> 
> xx girls!





lawyer2121 said:


> I thought they looked darker than the usual Nude color as well! But maybe the lighting is making them seem a little darker then they are. But the box does say nude!
> 
> Either way, I'm IN LOVE! xx



Congratulations, they are perfect.

I feel that you may have received the wrong box, however, as those definitely appear to be Camel. Nonetheless, they are stunning. Wear them in good health. 



stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.





Absolutely breathtaking!

And I know the seller you got them from... She is too sweet, isn't she?


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.




Absolutely stunning! The colour and texture are TDF!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *candyapples, hazeltt, jenay & aoqtpi*!!!
I just love these shoes!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

This thread moves fast!!!! 4 pages in 12 hrs? Lovely new purchases ladies!

Karwood... the pampas are gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

*Stilly:* OMG they are amazing!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.



Breathtaking!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.



They are gorgeous


----------



## SassySarah

Schnauzer - love the shoes and the Schnauzer! Dog twins!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Those are stunning & look sexy as hell on you





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats on your new shoes! Your dog is so cutie!





aoqtpi said:


> These are beautiful on you! And what a cute furbaby!





CelticLuv said:


> *Schnauzer, they look awesome on you!
> I am loving your fierce little warrior there, he is adorbs *





icecreamom said:


> *Schnauzer* you are right, they look perfect on you!





KarenBorter said:


> Those are LOVELY on you *SC*





jenaywins said:


> I am very surprised that they fit you, you totally were right. I'm so happy for you, babe!
> 
> I saw both Magies..... size 39.....





karwood said:


> B]SC,[/B] they look beautiful on you! Glad the size worked out for you. BTW, your pup is adorable!



Thank you so much to everyone!! They had their maiden voyage to our favorite sushi place this afternoon - other than getting flack for walking super slow across the street (the parking lot was "paved" with rocks and we had to cross a grass median - what am I supposed to do, fly?!) from DH, it was nice getting to wear them out


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> Schnauzer - love the shoes and the Schnauzer! Dog twins!!!



Thank you! YAY!!! Dog twins


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Thank you so much! I have not worn them out yet, but I did walk around in them for a bit in my home. They did feel comfortable, but the toebox could use some stretching. I'm sure that will happen with wear. I went 1/2 size up. My US size is 8.5, I got the Pampas in size 39. I hope this makes sense.



I don't know how I managed to miss commenting on this gorgeous pair but they are TO DIE FOR and look AMAZING on you!! Truly. You've got great legs but those babies are just icing on the cake


----------



## jeshika

*stilly*.... 

what a lovely pair to add to your collection! i DIE!!!!


----------



## Dessye

*Schnauzer*: 

OMG - they're *perfect*!!!!   I'm so glad they are such a perfect fit!!!


----------



## Dessye

babysweetums said:


> Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
> velvet graffiti pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ these babies are the 4th in my graffiti collection =) awwwe puuuuure heaven!!
> and the other 3 i already had just for fun hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black velvet clichy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue velvet clichy 120
> ahhhh i love them!! thanks for letting me share!!


 
 Congratulations on the latest addition to your beautiful velvet family!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> *Schnauzer*:
> 
> OMG - they're *perfect*!!!!   I'm so glad they are such a perfect fit!!!



Thanks so much! I think I got lucky with them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.



congrats! They look great on you! And color is nice!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW you ladies have sure been busy since i've been away, I can't comment on everything, but congrats to you all on your gorgeous new purchases they are all lovely.

Karwood: Those Pampas look fantastic on you congrats hun.
Stilly: Congrats on your Ostrich Pigalle, they are stunning and look amazing on you!


----------



## CelticLuv

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.



*OMG Stilly ...they are GORGEOUS!!!! Hot Damn girl!!! Just WOW.
Congratulations on such an awesome pair!*


----------



## monsieurAG

_xxxxx please read the rules!
_


----------



## KarenBorter

*Stilly*   ... get's back up  beautiful add to your collection!


----------



## karwood

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.



You seriously know how to rock those Pigalles! Your navy ostrich Piggies are stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*alick- *the color is lovely, I hope they can fix them for you

*cris- *they are so fabulous, wish I could pull them off without being way too tall! 

*karwood- *love the pampas on you, so beautiful! 

*baby- *fabulous graffiti collection! 

*scrazy- *great find, they look fab! 

*lawyer- *congrats on the biancas! 

*stilly- *gorgeous!!!!! love the color! 

*monsieur- *omg I love them so much!!!!! how small are they? Mine are also a 37.5 and the toe box was killing me at first, but after some stretching with thick socks at home they fit perfectly. It's worth a try for these beauties


----------



## lawyer2121

monsieurAG said:


> Just received this in the mail but the size is too small:cry::cry: Have to let it go...for the record, the size is 37.5 if anyone is interested
> 
> Soo sad that they are too small!!! As they are truly lovely....


----------



## Clooky001

Congrats ladies on your new your purchases.. stunning


----------



## FashionGoddess

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.


OMG!


----------



## chacci1

9distelle said:


> I just received my LAST purchase for this year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive, but it was soooo worth it!
> 
> Pampas 150 Beige


Absolutely  TDF!!! They look awesome on your beautiful feet!
 the nail polish on toes as well![/QUOTE]



ABSOLUTELY GORG!!!!  CONGRATS!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies....so many beautiful new shoes!!!  Congrats!  Stunning pieces!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Bella, clothingguru, Nolia, SchnauzerCrazy, jeshika, CRISPEDROSA, bling, KarenB, karwood, CelticLuv, dez, Clooky, FashionGoddess & chacci1*!!!

You ladies are so sweet...


----------



## monsieurAG

lawyer2121 said:


> monsieurAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this in the mail but the size is too small:cry::cry: Have to let it go...for the record, the size is 37.5 if anyone is interested
> 
> Soo sad that they are too small!!! As they are truly lovely....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is...
Click to expand...


----------



## chacci1

So, Just realized I posted these in the "talk about new styles thread" and meant to post them here!!!  (this is what happens when I do things after a long day of work and am tired!!).  Anyways...some of my newest additions:


----------



## FlipDiver

chacci1 said:


> So, Just realized I posted these in the "talk about new styles thread" and meant to post them here!!!  (this is what happens when I do things after a long day of work and am tired!!).  Anyways...some of my newest additions:



 The colors of the amethyst Biancas and RB Magos are amazing!!


----------



## jeshika

i love the amethyste biancas and rb magos on you, *chacci*!


----------



## jenayb

*Chacci!!!!!!!!!* 

I die! I absolutely love the new additions, they are so perfect! The Amethyste is amazing on you, truly stunning colour! Wear them all in great health!


----------



## clothingguru

*Chacci: *LOVE THEM ALL! Love the mago SO MUCH  Congrats! 

*monsieur: *Love them! Too bad they are too small


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> So, Just realized I posted these in the "talk about new styles thread" and meant to post them here!!!  (this is what happens when I do things after a long day of work and am tired!!).  Anyways...some of my newest additions:



What fabulous pairs! Congrats! Love your declics!


----------



## aoqtpi

Chacci, what great buys! I adore the Declics! And the spikes


----------



## bling*lover

*chacci:* Congrats on all your gorgeous new additions, they are all fab on you. The color of the *amethyste* bianca is stunning, I  them!


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *karwood- *love the pampas on you, so beautiful!



Thank you so much!

*chacci,* What a haul!!! All your new babies are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes


----------



## capv29

natassha68: Those are divine!


----------



## clothingguru

HOT HOT HOT *Natassha! *


----------



## Dessye

natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes


 
  Huge congrats!!


----------



## KarenBorter

natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes



Gorgeous! And Gorgeous ON you! I am not a spikey gal myself but man I love admiring them on other peoples feet!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey Ladies... 

Its been a while since I last posted in here... 

Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me... 

For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well... 

I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him... 

He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough... 


Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:

_"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_... 

Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home... 

Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



I for one, have missed you around here. Sorry things didn't work out with you and your fiance. However, those are the best post-break up shoes to buy! Wear them without having to feel guilty because you deserve them!


----------



## jeshika

*Faraasha*, i was thinking about you the other day! I said a quick little prayer, hoping you were ok! i am glad to see that you are back! your jade altadamas are gorgeous! they look beautiful on you! so different from all your nude shoes!

I've said to you before, and i will say to you again. He wasn't good enough for you and he knew it. and instead of trying to become the man you deserve, what does he do? he blames it on you! and knowing how much you love your shoes, he had to take that away from you. that was a low blow! don't let his insecurities bring you down. it's not your fault. you are a wonderful and successful young lady and you deserve all the happiness in the world.


----------



## juicyjeans

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent... I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840


 
They are incredible!!!


----------



## Texlatina

natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes



UGHHHHHH!!!! I'm SOOO JELLY!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin:

They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Texlatina

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



Faraasha, I don't know you or your ex personally but I have to say this...:censor:UCK HIM!!!!!

If he cannot appreciate both your inner and outer beauty, then he isn't worthy of your love. Take those shoes and like JLo said, throw them on and walk away with style and poise. Jennifer Lopez- Louboutins

:feminist:

Oh and those shoes.....LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes


Those are just amazing!!!!  You look gorgeous in them!


----------



## rdgldy

*Faraasha*, you ex is clearly an idiot and your new jade ADs are fabulous.
I know much better things are in your future.
hugs!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840


*Faraasha* you were on my mind just last night. I was thinking I hadn't seen you post in a while, I was wondering where you'd been. But I'm sorry to hear you were away because of some egotistical jerk who knew he didn't deserve you and instead of manning up, took it out on you. You deserve so much better. Screw him. You look absolutely fabulous in your new shoes. Enjoy them! Don't think about him when you look at them, think about the woman you've become. The extremely successful, beautiful inside and out, wonderful person you are.


----------



## Faraasha

candyapples88 said:


> I for one, have missed you around here. Sorry things didn't work out with you and your fiance. However, those are the best post-break up shoes to buy! Wear them without having to feel guilty because you deserve them!



Thank you sweetie!.... I'm glad to be back!... 



jeshika said:


> *Faraasha*, i was thinking about you the other day! I said a quick little prayer, hoping you were ok! i am glad to see that you are back! your jade altadamas are gorgeous! they look beautiful on you! so different from all your nude shoes!
> 
> I've said to you before, and i will say to you again. He wasn't good enough for you and he knew it. and instead of trying to become the man you deserve, what does he do? he blames it on you! and knowing how much you love your shoes, he had to take that away from you. that was a low blow! don't let his insecurities bring you down. it's not your fault. you are a wonderful and successful young lady and you deserve all the happiness in the world.



You're too kind... Thank you for talking to me through it!... 



juicyjeans said:


> They are incredible!!!


Thank you hun!... 



Texlatina said:


> Faraasha, I don't know you or your ex personally but I have to say this...:censor:UCK HIM!!!!!
> 
> If he cannot appreciate both your inner and outer beauty, then he isn't worthy of your love. Take those shoes and like JLo said, throw them on and walk away with style and poise. Jennifer Lopez- Louboutins
> 
> :feminist:
> 
> Oh and those shoes.....LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!



Lol I was actually listening to this song today!... And thank you for the support!... 





rdgldy said:


> *Faraasha*, you ex is clearly an idiot and your new jade ADs are fabulous.
> I know much better things are in your future.
> hugs!!



Thank you hun!!... 



RedBottomLover said:


> *Faraasha* you were on my mind just last night. I was thinking I hadn't seen you post in a while, I was wondering where you'd been. But I'm sorry to hear you were away because of some egotistical jerk who knew he didn't deserve you and instead of manning up, took it out on you. You deserve so much better. Screw him. You look absolutely fabulous in your new shoes. Enjoy them! Don't think about him when you look at them, think about the woman you've become. The extremely successful, beautiful inside and out, wonderful person you are.



I should have posted earlier!... You ladies offer such wonderful support!!... ... Thank you hun...


----------



## yazziestarr

*Faraasha*your story made me tear up! We don't have to see you to know you are beautiful and worthy of the best and I don't have to know him to know he is the one that absolutely positively 100% does not deserve you! Do not give up any more of your love for him (including your love for your shoes). The Jade ADs gorgeous.


----------



## Faraasha

yazziestarr said:


> *Faraasha*your story made me tear up! We don't have to see you to know you are beautiful and worthy of the best and I don't have to know him to know he is the one that absolutely positively 100% does not deserve you! Do not give up any more of your love for him (including your love for your shoes). The Jade ADs gorgeous.



Thank you sweetie!... Im glad to be back.. I love shoes and I love this forum... I should never have to feel like an idiot for that...


----------



## KarenBorter

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



First of all ... let me say that while what I am about to say may not help you were in an abusive relationship. I know, I was right there with you. Same exact situation, spending money on us, making sure we had everything taking care of him but it was never enough ... it would never BE enough ... 

Now, having said that; celebrate the AD's as the beginning of your life free of guilt and know that you ARE WORTH IT ...


----------



## Dessye

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent... I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840


 
Oh no! :cry: But to be honest...he's a :censor: A-XXXX!!!!!!  You are still young and you will find someone who is right for you.   This jerk was not worthy of you.  I lost a guy partly for the same reason but we weren't engaged.  Afterwards I thought to myself that I was lucky that he lost his job then and not a few years into marriage.

I LOOOOOVVE your Jade WS AD --- shoe twins!   And I'm so happy you're back --- I missed you and wondered where you went to!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Ladies :urock:


----------



## aoqtpi

natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes



Beautiful! I think I'm liking the black spikes even more than the silver ones!



Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got  a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my  family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to  pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always  admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive  worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman  but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my  company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the  Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done  well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex  fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and  silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the  street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve  him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is  telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his  insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was  my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick  him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his  work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way  I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed  to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about  that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the  best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but  I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is  kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said  "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow  he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something  he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me  about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I  ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends  because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me  going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left...  He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin  boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired  everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I  bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



I'm so sorry this happened to you! Breakups are always hard, even when they're for the best. You'll get through this, and we'll be here to support you  After my breakup last year, I def found that shoes helped  Your newest purchase is gorgeous, and since you're so successful you should feel free to take part in some retail therapy. I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## jenayb

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



Oh honey. 

I know you and I already talked about this a few weeks ago, and I do hope that time has made you feel a little better babe. I said it then, and I will say it now - it is he who does not deserve you. Do not forget that. It is a blessing in disguise, babe.

The Jade ADs look absolutely stunning on you, BTW. I just love them and we are shoe twins. How cool is that?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Alick said:


> *EXPERT LADIES OF LOUBIES PLEASE HELP ME...*
> 
> I had my Beige Lady Clou replaced by a half size smaller which turned out to be the last pair per my SA but *obvious scratches* are showing on it's toe box when worn which cannot even be hidden by my toes
> 
> Pasquale is strongly suggested by Robertson for repairs including leather painting and Saks will refund me for costs. I am curious how it would look like when brushed and* not sure if it is worth keeping for it's price or should I let go of the shoes...
> 
> I SHALL BE WEARING THIS ON MY WEDDING DAY
> *
> Kindly Help me decide everyone...
> 
> Suggestions are highly appreciated.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi ladies! My new Lady Dafs





karwood said:


> *Bagter-fly,* congrats on your MBB and Yoyo! The MBB is definitely one of my favorite styles.
> *yazzie,* the Panier and Mago looks fabulous on you!
> *Michael,*  very cool!
> *iris,* they are very lovely!
> *SC,* WOW! Those LD look amazing on you! Love the outfit you wore on your date night.
> *Hipplo,* all of your three new additions are truly gorgeous!!! I love them all!
> *claudis,* simple,yet very classic and stylish!
> *CRISPE,* your LD are fantastic!
> *Alick,* I agree with *NANI*, I can't see the scratches, but I can understand you want the shoes to be perfect for your wedding. I hope Pasquale can repair the shoes to perfection.
> 
> I just received my LAST purchase for this year's CL S/S Collection! It was a long wait for these babies to arrive, but it was soooo worth it!
> 
> Pampas 150 Beige





babysweetums said:


> Im so excited about my latest aquisition =)
> velvet graffiti pigalle 120
> 
> ^ these babies are the 4th in my graffiti collection =) awwwe puuuuure heaven!!
> and the other 3 i already had just for fun hehe
> 
> red velvet clichy 120
> 
> black velvet clichy 120
> 
> blue velvet clichy 120
> ahhhh i love them!! thanks for letting me share!!





lawyer2121 said:


> I had to endure 3 Fedex trucks whizzing past my door before the great man finally arrived bearing these goodies!
> 
> I've been ENDLESSLY searching for Nude Biancas everywhere and located them on Neimans awhile ago and it took about 5+ weeks for them to arrive because they were back ordered! I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> I'm posting this photo for color reference since when online shopping, the color Nude can be a bit confusing. I feel like this shade of nude is a little darker and greatly matches the color of the Loubie box so if you're debating if it'll work for you, then pull out the box!
> 
> xx girls!





stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and my best pair yet  !!!
> 
> I bought them from a lovely tPFer who gave them a lot of TLC before graciously parting with them.
> 
> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more modeling pics on my thread.





monsieurAG said:


> Just received this in the mail but the size is too small:cry::cry: Have to let it go...for the record, the size is 37.5 if anyone is interested





chacci1 said:


> So, Just realized I posted these in the "talk about new styles thread" and meant to post them here!!!  (this is what happens when I do things after a long day of work and am tired!!).  Anyways...some of my newest additions:





natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes





Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



Congrats ladies on all of your beautiful shoes! 

*Faraasha* I'm so sorry you have been depressed. 

I will say what many of the other women here have said. This guy doesn't deserve you. 

It may not feel like it now but eventually you will see you are better off without someone like that in your life. 

He sounds insecure & to mask that it seems like he has emotionally abused you. 
it sounds like because he feels inferior he puts you done. When a person behaves this way unless they acknowledge it and actively work to correct this behavior they will only get worse. 

You have too much going for you & life is too short to waste it on someone like that.

Anyone who needs to put you down, make you feel like you aren't enough in order for them to feel on your level or superior to you is no good for you.

I hope each day continues to get better for you.


----------



## Faraasha

Cityfashionista said:


> *Faraasha* I'm so sorry you have been depressed.
> 
> I will say what many of the other women here have said. This guy doesn't deserve you.
> 
> It may not feel like it now but eventually you will see you are better off without someone like that in your life.
> 
> He sounds insecure & to mask that it seems like he has emotionally abused you.
> it sounds like because he feels inferior he puts you done. When a person behaves this way unless they acknowledge it and actively work to correct this behavior they will only get worse.
> 
> You have too much going for you & life is too short to waste it on someone like that.
> 
> Anyone who needs to put you down, make you feel like you aren't enough in order for them to feel on your level or superior to you is no good for you.
> 
> I hope each day continues to get better for you.



Thank you so much hun... I hope so too... Im much better now... I look forward to see what will happen next... 



jenaywins said:


> Oh honey.
> 
> I know you and I already talked about this a few weeks ago, and I do hope that time has made you feel a little better babe. I said it then, and I will say it now - it is he who does not deserve you. Do not forget that. It is a blessing in disguise, babe.
> 
> The Jade ADs look absolutely stunning on you, BTW. I just love them and we are shoe twins. How cool is that?



Thanks Jenay... What you said then really helped me out of a very dark place.... Honest... I kept repeating it over and over... ... And yay! Shoe twins!!.... I just love this color!!



aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! I think I'm liking the black spikes even more than the silver ones!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you! Breakups are always hard, even when they're for the best. You'll get through this, and we'll be here to support you .. After my breakup last year, I def found that shoes helped  Your newest purchase is gorgeous, and since you're so successful you should feel free to take part in some retail therapy. I hope you start to feel better soon!



Yes shoes are a definite pick me up... I should be able to share my love for my shoes with whomever Im with... Not feel ashamed by them.. Thank you for the support hun... Im feeling better... 



Dessye said:


> Oh no!  But to be honest...he's a :censor: A-XXXX!!!!!!  You are still young and you will find someone who is right for you.   This jerk was not worthy of you.  I lost a guy partly for the same reason but we weren't engaged.  Afterwards I thought to myself that I was lucky that he lost his job then and not a few years into marriage.
> 
> I LOOOOOVVE your Jade WS AD --- shoe twins!   And I'm so happy you're back --- I missed you and wondered where you went to!



Thank you for the kind words hun!... ... Yayy Shoe twins!... I think its really funny I found these!... Remember a few weeks ago I had that Jade dream!!... Lol... 



KarenBorter said:


> First of all ... let me say that while what I am about to say may not help you were in an abusive relationship. I know, I was right there with you. Same exact situation, spending money on us, making sure we had everything taking care of him but it was never enough ... it would never BE enough ...
> 
> Now, having said that; celebrate the AD's as the beginning of your life free of guilt and know that you ARE WORTH IT ...



Thank you so much hun!... I never thought Id be part of an emotionally abusive relationship... I didnt see it until I was out... Well I didnt let myself see it then...  And thanks for the support!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> Thank you so much hun... I hope so too... Im much better now... I look forward to see what will happen next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much hun!... I never thought Id be part of an emotionally abusive relationship... I didnt see it until I was out... Well I didnt let myself see it then...  And thanks for the support!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



Aww! I'm with every other girl who said it's HE that's the loser - I know it doesn't feel that way but you're much better off. And I hope those shoes bring you nothing but luck in the future!


----------



## mal

Texlatina said:


> Faraasha, I don't know you or your ex personally but I have to say this...:censor:UCK HIM!!!!!
> 
> If he cannot appreciate both your inner and outer beauty, then he isn't worthy of your love. Take those shoes and like JLo said, throw them on and walk away with style and poise. Jennifer Lopez- Louboutins
> 
> :feminist:
> 
> Oh and those shoes.....LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!


 I couldn't agree more!!! He was insecure and immature and nothing you could do would make things better. He obviously is miserable with himself and tried to take the easy way out of blamingyou. you don't deserve that! Let him go...
And those shoes are *GORGEOUS* on you and I'm quite certain that CLs  CAN keep you warm at night , sorry for your pain.


----------



## cts900

*lawyer*: They are gorgeous. 

*stilly*: Navy Blue Ostrich!!!!!!!!!!  Wowza! 

*monsieur*: So sorry that they did not fit.  They are lovely. 

*chacci*: Heck of a haul, woman. HECK of a haul. 

*Faraasha*: Anyone who speaks to a woman with such disdain and disrespect does not deserve to have one in his life.  That man is a menace and you should be counting your lucky shoes that he is out of your life and you are rid of such a :censor:sucker.  Oh...._beautiful_ shoes.  

*natassha*: Holy moly guacamole!  Those are smokin' on you!


----------



## Faraasha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Aww! I'm with every other girl who said it's HE that's the loser - I know it doesn't feel that way but you're much better off. And I hope those shoes bring you nothing but luck in the future!



... Thank you hun... I really appreciate it!



mal said:


> I couldn't agree more!!! He was insecure and immature and nothing you could do would make things better. He obviously is miserable with himself and tried to take the easy way out of blamingyou. you don't deserve that! Let him go...
> And those shoes are *GORGEOUS* on you and I'm quite certain that CLs  CAN keep you warm at night , sorry for your pain.



... Thank you hun!!... I love the shoes...They feel so pretty... And thanks for the support!... 



cts900 said:


> *Faraasha*: Anyone who speaks to a woman with such disdain and disrespect does not deserve to have one in his life.  That man is a menace and you should be counting your lucky shoes that he is out of your life and you are rid of such a :censor:sucker.  Oh...._beautiful_ shoes.



Thank you for saying that!... Youre soo sweet hun!... Thank my lucky shoes!!...


----------



## bling*lover

*natassha:* Congrats on you black/black spiked LP they are so gorgeous and are fab on you.
*Faraasha:* Honey, you and your shoes are way too good for him! He doesn't deserve you at all and you are far better off. I love the saying that *"a man isn't worth your tears and when you find one who is, he wont make **you cry"* remember that! Congrats on your jade ad's they are fab as are you!!!


----------



## Faraasha

bling*lover said:


> *Faraasha:* Honey, you and your shoes are way too good for him! He doesn't deserve you at all and you are far better off. I love the saying that *"a man isn't worth your tears and when you find one who is, he wont make **you cry"* remember that! Congrats on your jade ad's they are fab as are you!!!



Thank you hun!... Youre too kind!... .. Congrats on your baby boy!...


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Farasha* Abusive relationship. Wish I could say to move on without ever thinking twice, but I too have been in one similar to your situation for the past 3 years. I DO however wish you the best in being without him because you DO deserve better and are such a catch! Enjoy your shoes that YOU have worked hard for!!!! Hey someday some guy is gonna come around and treat you like the princess you are and HE'LL be the one buying YOU your CLs


----------



## natassha68

Thanks soo much !!!





Texlatina said:


> UGHHHHHH!!!! I'm SOOO JELLY!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin:
> 
> They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## chacci1

flipdiver said:


> The colors of the amethyst biancas and rb magos are amazing!!


*
thank you flip!  I do love that blue on the mago's as well!  Stunning! *



jeshika said:


> i love the amethyste biancas and rb magos on you, *chacci*!



*thank you!*



jenaywins said:


> *chacci!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I die! I absolutely love the new additions, they are so perfect! The amethyste is amazing on you, truly stunning colour! Wear them all in great health!



*thank you babe!!!  You were the inspiration behind the amethyste bianca.  And now, i think i love the bianca after finding the right size!*



clothingguru said:


> *chacci: *love them all! love the mago so much  Congrats!
> 
> *thank you!!!*
> 
> *monsieur: *love them! Too bad they are too small


----------



## chacci1

crispedrosa said:


> what fabulous pairs! Congrats! Love your declics!



*thank you!!  They are a tiny bit big, but i can deal with it with some padding!!  Ha ha...couldn't walk away from them!
*


aoqtpi said:


> chacci, what great buys! I adore the declics! And the spikes



*thank you!!  I love the spikes as well!!!  
*


bling*lover said:


> *chacci:* congrats on all your gorgeous new additions, they are all fab on you. The color of the *amethyste* bianca is stunning, i  Them!



*thank you and thank you for your kind words!*



karwood said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> *chacci,* what a haul!!! All your new babies are beautiful! Congrats!



*thanks karwood!!!  And, your pampas are making me think i need those in black!!!  Stunning shoes all around!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Natassha....... I _LOOOOOOOOVE_ them!!!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Hun !!!....


cts900 said:


> *lawyer*: They are gorgeous.
> 
> *stilly*: Navy Blue Ostrich!!!!!!!!!!  Wowza!
> 
> *monsieur*: So sorry that they did not fit.  They are lovely.
> 
> *chacci*: Heck of a haul, woman. HECK of a haul.
> 
> *Faraasha*: Anyone who speaks to a woman with such disdain and disrespect does not deserve to have one in his life.  That man is a menace and you should be counting your lucky shoes that he is out of your life and you are rid of such a :censor:sucker.  Oh...._beautiful_ shoes.
> 
> *natassha*: Holy moly guacamole!  Those are smokin' on you!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks sweets   !!! 





bling*lover said:


> *natassha:* Congrats on you black/black spiked LP they are so gorgeous and are fab on you.
> *Faraasha:* Honey, you and your shoes are way too good for him! He doesn't deserve you at all and you are far better off. I love the saying that *"a man isn't worth your tears and when you find one who is, he wont make **you cry"* remember that! Congrats on your jade ad's they are fab as are you!!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Bella !!!!... I love them, and I love the smiley you posted 


BellaShoes said:


> Natassha....... I _LOOOOOOOOVE_ them!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Natassha, they are unbelievable, truly!


----------



## KarenBorter

bling*lover said:


> *natassha:* Congrats on you black/black spiked LP they are so gorgeous and are fab on you.
> *Faraasha:* Honey, you and your shoes are way too good for him! He doesn't deserve you at all and you are far better off. I love the saying that *"a man isn't worth your tears and when you find one who is, he wont make **you cry"* remember that! Congrats on your jade ad's they are fab as are you!!!




great quote and, if you don't mind, I am going to remember that too  

and indeed CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BABY! and an early HAPPY MOMMY'S DAY!


----------



## karwood

*Nat,* they look sooooo fabulous on you!
*faraasha,* sorry you are going through a heartbreak, but this guy  clearly has insecurity issues and was lashing it out on to you. He is an immature idiot and you deserve  better than that. I know you will meet someone who will love, respect and admire you for who you are. Congrats on your beautiful jade AD and think of them as the mark to a new chapter in your life.


----------



## Faraasha

karwood said:


> *faraasha,* sorry you are going through a heartbreak, but this guy  clearly has insecurity issues and was lashing it out on to you. He is an immature idiot and you deserve  better than that. I know you will meet someone who will love, respect and admire you for who you are. Congrats on your beautiful jade AD and think of them as the mark to a new chapter in your life.




 Thank you so much...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



Dear *Faraasha* you are worth much! I imagine you've been very depressed  but life goes on, now it will go badly but in the future you will win,you'll be glad to have finished it. you are very young and have your whole life ahead.
Anyway if you are sad  you can count with us, we all love Louboutins so we are here for anything you need, ok?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes



Love your new addition!! Natasha!!!


----------



## chacci1

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



Hey there!  I know I do not know you personally, but, I feel for you after reading this.  I know that many of the women on here have already told you this, but, YOU REALLY ARE BETTER OFF WITHOUT HIM!  Any man that makes you feel insecure about the shoes that you are buying....in reality...is insecure about many other things that he is not talking about.  The shoes were just the one thing that he could point out that he knew would get to you.  The shoes have nothing to do with you, it's all about him and his insecurity!  You will find the perfect man who will appreciate you for all that you are!  Your shoes to the perfect man, will just be the icing on the cake!  Good luck to you.  I know that you are going through a tough time...but hopefully, these words and the words from all these ladies will put a little smile on your face!  It's always easier to see it from the outside....and hopefully, very soon, you will be telling yourself and believe these very things that I and all these women are telling you!  Good luck my dear!


----------



## Clooky001

Oh hunny I really feel for you, some men are just ****s but their not all like that I promise.
I no how you feel my ex was just like that a total waste, the only thing he was good at was making me feel like a worthless piece of arse! When it thankfully came to a end I was stupidly so upset & never thought I would get over him... I'm now very happilly married with 2 beautiful liitle babies..
And the best thing is I actually bumped into him clubbing amonth or so ago & he is still the same!!! It made me laugh so hard! 
I no it's hard but just think soon you will meet your mr right, who will treat you like the superstar you are & the silly ex will be long gone.  x





Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Love !!!!





cts900 said:


> *lawyer*: They are gorgeous.
> 
> *stilly*: Navy Blue Ostrich!!!!!!!!!!  Wowza!
> 
> *monsieur*: So sorry that they did not fit.  They are lovely.
> 
> *chacci*: Heck of a haul, woman. HECK of a haul.
> 
> *Faraasha*: Anyone who speaks to a woman with such disdain and disrespect does not deserve to have one in his life.  That man is a menace and you should be counting your lucky shoes that he is out of your life and you are rid of such a :censor:sucker.  Oh...._beautiful_ shoes.
> 
> *natassha*: Holy moly guacamole!  Those are smokin' on you!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Doll  


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your new addition!! Natasha!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> *thank you babe!!!  You were the inspiration behind the amethyste bianca.  And now, i think i love the bianca after finding the right size!*



Oh shucks! 

Isn't the Bianca a fabulous style once you figure out the correct sizing? I hated them, then realized I was purchasing the wrong size, and now I can't get enough!


----------



## Faraasha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Dear *Faraasha* you are worth much! I imagine you've been very depressed  but life goes on, now it will go badly but in the future you will win,you'll be glad to have finished it. you are very young and have your whole life ahead.
> Anyway if you are sad  you can count with us, we all love Louboutins so we are here for anything you need, ok?



Thank you!... I love the support here!! And ofcourse the shoes!!... YUM!... lol.. 



chacci1 said:


> Hey there!  I know I do not know you personally, but, I feel for you after reading this.  I know that many of the women on here have already told you this, but, YOU REALLY ARE BETTER OFF WITHOUT HIM!  Any man that makes you feel insecure about the shoes that you are buying....in reality...is insecure about many other things that he is not talking about.  The shoes were just the one thing that he could point out that he knew would get to you.  The shoes have nothing to do with you, it's all about him and his insecurity!  You will find the perfect man who will appreciate you for all that you are!  Your shoes to the perfect man, will just be the icing on the cake!  Good luck to you.  I know that you are going through a tough time...but hopefully, these words and the words from all these ladies will put a little smile on your face!  It's always easier to see it from the outside....and hopefully, very soon, you will be telling yourself and believe these very things that I and all these women are telling you!  Good luck my dear!



They have put a smile on my face... Im feeling better by the day... I have pure moments of no pain now... Im actually getting along quite nicely... 



Clooky001 said:


> Oh hunny I really feel for you, some men are just ****s but their not all like that I promise.
> I no how you feel my ex was just like that a total waste, the only thing he was good at was making me feel like a worthless piece of arse! When it thankfully came to a end I was stupidly so upset & never thought I would get over him... I'm now very happilly married with 2 beautiful liitle babies..
> And the best thing is I actually bumped into him clubbing amonth or so ago & he is still the same!!! It made me laugh so hard!
> I no it's hard but just think soon you will meet your mr right, who will treat you like the superstar you are & the silly ex will be long gone.  x



Thats so awesome!!... I bet that was the best feeling ever!... lol..


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Oh shucks!
> 
> Isn't the Bianca a fabulous style once you figure out the correct sizing? I hated them, then realized I was purchasing the wrong size, and now I can't get enough!





TOTALLY AGREE!!!  Oh, and P.S....I said I was Bianca'd out.  Guess what I bought on Friday????  The Bianca Leopard...yes..I did...now, I think I really am Bianca'd out for a little bit.  Ha ha!!!  Also, the investment in the shoe stretcher that you told me about...bought one.....and yes, should have done it years ago!  I swear...I bought so many shoes over time and realized how easy I would have made my life if I would have just done a bit of research (ie....followed recommendations to get a shoe stretcher and not buy 1/2 size larger!).  

You are awesome!!!


----------



## Hipployta

natassha68 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest family member, Lady Peep black on black calf spikes



Hey shoe twin!  Aren't they fierce? I love how they catch the light


----------



## Hipployta

Any man who would degrade you to make himself appear better is not a man you want.  Seriously to let his insecurities cause him to belittle you OVER SHOES is pathetic on his part.  You were doing EVERYTHING. Where was the give and take? 

He was 27 years old...that is not the behavior of a mature adult. He didn't step up and that is not your fault

Let it go...and continue to love yourself.  Also looking over at my shoe display case at night does indeed give me a warm feeling. 

In Afghanistan I though about my shoes all the time and how I couldn't wait to wear them when I got back LOL. If a man wanted to insult my shoes he'd have to meet me in the sparring ring to discuss it.

Those shoes are FABULOUS!



Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840


----------



## chacci1

Hipployta said:


> Any man who would degrade you to make himself appear better is not a man you want.  Seriously to let his insecurities cause him to belittle you OVER SHOES is pathetic on his part.  You were doing EVERYTHING. Where was the give and take?
> 
> 
> *HIPPOLOYTA*----You are an amazing woman!  Thank you for everything that you do every day!  You are a tough cookie and being in Afghanistan and having shoes on your mind....I LOVE IT!  And yes, I would do the same!


----------



## Hipployta

Karwood: Thank...and congrats on those fab Pampas



CelticLuv said:


> OMG, Hipployta, they are all gorgeous! I am totally in love with the RB Bianca's.



Me too...I haven't even worn them because I'm waiting to appropriately waterproof them



KarenBorter said:


> that was the reason I didn't get the blue ... it is GORGEOUS but I already had the RB WS Bianca which, IMO, is more versatile then the Mago. The Mago is a tad more dressy and, again, IMO is more limited in what you can wear it with. It is gorgeous though and the toe cap is what really makes this shoe for me in the RB ...
> 
> If there is something you know you are going to love in the FW collection my vote would be to get the credit.
> 
> I love your Bibi too ... That's a style I want to explore as well. Is it comfy?



RB Mago went bye bye and LP Spike black on black says hello



SassySarah said:


> Oh my congrats! We are shoe twins on the Bibi and Mago. I might need those Biancas and be shoe triplets.



Do it shoe twin LOL



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Woww!!! 3 amazing purchases!!!!!
> Very Very Nice!!!
> Big congrats!!!



Thanks!



mal said:


> So that's what's for dinner!   Delicious, especially love the Bibi, and the RBWS is so pretty. If you  aren't dying for the blue Mago, I think you should hang on for something  else though...
> Congrats!



Blue Magos went bye bye...and contributed to my black on black LP Spikes



sophe said:


> OMG! Big Congrats *Hipployta*!!! all 3 pairs are TDF!! Love these



Thanks!



clothingguru said:


> what an amazing trip!!!!



It was super tiring but awesome LOL



l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats!!!! Lovvveee them!!!!


  Thanks!



cts900 said:


> *Hipployta*: Amazing haul!



Thanks!



NANI1972 said:


> Lovely purchases! Oh my, the RB Bianca are gorgy!



I'm glad to FINALLY have them


----------



## Hipployta

chacci1 said:


> Hipployta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any man who would degrade you to make himself appear better is not a man you want.  Seriously to let his insecurities cause him to belittle you OVER SHOES is pathetic on his part.  You were doing EVERYTHING. Where was the give and take?
> 
> 
> *HIPPOLOYTA*----You are an amazing woman!  Thank you for everything that you do every day!  You are a tough cookie and being in Afghanistan and having shoes on your mind....I LOVE IT!  And yes, I would do the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but everyone kind of focuses on something else when they are not actively engaged...otherwise you burn out.
> 
> And that just shoes how important those shoes are LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## KarenBorter

Two that I did a SUPER QUICK reveal thread before baking a cake: 

Altadama Nude 100mm size 36












Then the bonus shoe ... I knew if I didn't get it today I would go back and get it tomorrow or at lunch ... so I saved myself some gas money and just pulled the trigger today. 

The Chantilly Lace Bianca Size 37


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> TOTALLY AGREE!!!  Oh, and P.S....I said I was Bianca'd out.  Guess what I bought on Friday????  The Bianca Leopard...yes..I did...now, I think I really am Bianca'd out for a little bit.  Ha ha!!!  Also, the investment in the shoe stretcher that you told me about...bought one.....and yes, should have done it years ago!  I swear...I bought so many shoes over time and realized how easy I would have made my life if I would have just done a bit of research (ie....followed recommendations to get a shoe stretcher and not buy 1/2 size larger!).
> 
> You are awesome!!!



Oh congrats hon!!  

The Leopard Bianca is so beautiful! I wanted to buy it but... I figured I already have a few leopard pony hairs in my collection - I cannot justify another, no matter how beautiful. Alas, I will live through the pictures you post when you get them.

As far as sizing is concerned, I'm glad you found your magic number. It really does make a world of difference!! And the shoe stretcher is amazing, right!?


----------



## Faraasha

Hipployta said:


> Any man who would degrade you to make himself appear better is not a man you want.  Seriously to let his insecurities cause him to belittle you OVER SHOES is pathetic on his part.  You were doing EVERYTHING. Where was the give and take?
> 
> He was 27 years old...that is not the behavior of a mature adult. He didn't step up and that is not your fault
> 
> Let it go...and continue to love yourself.  Also looking over at my shoe display case at night does indeed give me a warm feeling.
> 
> In Afghanistan I though about my shoes all the time and how I couldn't wait to wear them when I got back LOL. If a man wanted to insult my shoes he'd have to meet me in the sparring ring to discuss it.
> 
> Those shoes are FABULOUS!



... Thank you so much for the kind words hun!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> Two that I did a SUPER QUICK reveal thread before baking a cake:
> 
> Altadama Nude 100mm size 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bonus shoe ... I knew if I didn't get it today I would go back and get it tomorrow or at lunch ... so I saved myself some gas money and just pulled the trigger today.
> 
> The Chantilly Lace Bianca Size 37



Love your new additions *Karen *
Btw it hurt when you get tattooed?? I like tattoos but I have a fear of needles ....


----------



## soleilbrun

Faraasha, I know it's easier said than done but believe in yourself.  You deserve much more and will get it. The pain will subside and you will move forward.  Someone already stated you'll find a better man and he'll be the one buying you shoes.  We need to find out if gheaden has a handsome single brother I'm thinking of you (and your shoes)!


----------



## KarenBorter

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your new additions *Karen *
> Btw it hurt when you get tattooed?? I like tattoos but I have a fear of needles ....



Yes ... it hurts but it's really akin to a bad sunburn.


----------



## KarenBorter

So ... on sleeping on the decision to get this Bianca in a 37 I have reconsidered and will call this morning and see if they have the 37.5 still ... if not, then I am going to just return the shoe. Last night I wrestled getting the shoe back on and while I have a feeling it was just that my feet were a tad swollen from running around in the AD's all afternoon I would rather have the shoe be a tad loose and wear ball of foot pads and heel pads then have a shoe that I can only wear when my feet are perfect (which rarely happens) the Satin won't stretch like the leather does ... Leather I will definitely 1/2 size down.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Natassha - i am speechless! i love them!   Karen- i love your new ones!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have missed too many (almost 30 pages with) to comment individually, but I love what I am seeing.

Farasha, your man should be telling you how beautiful, wonderful and special you are every single day. Any man who would put you down like that, is stuck in childish land. It will hurt for a while, but then you can move on to someone who deserves you. I read a book after I divorced my kids' dad. He was verbally abusive & this book really put things in perspective for me. It was a long time ago, but I believe the name of it is "Men Who Hate Women and the Women Who Love Them."


----------



## jeshika

A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...

Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas





Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...
> 
> Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs



Just love the Clic Clacs


----------



## BattyBugs

I love all 3, Jeshika!


----------



## Clooky001

All 3 are stunning congrats


----------



## KarenBorter

Okay ... so called Robertson and they have the 37.5 so I am going to trade tomorrow. I will pad and such as I would rather have a too big shoe then a too small shoe. I can always have Pasquales alter the right shoe if need be. These won't stretch like the leather.


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> Two that I did a SUPER QUICK reveal thread before baking a cake:
> 
> Altadama Nude 100mm size 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bonus shoe ... I knew if I didn't get it today I would go back and get it tomorrow or at lunch ... so I saved myself some gas money and just pulled the trigger today.
> 
> The Chantilly Lace Bianca Size 37


 
Those Biancas are stunning *Karen*!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

stilly said:


> Those Biancas are stunning *Karen*!!!



Thank you *stilly *I just don't know if I am going to be able to keep them. With nylons on they just slip on no problem, barefoot (which is how I wear them) the left foot is just jammed in there. I am bringing them back tomorrow to try on the 37.5 and see how those work with ball of foot pads and if they work then I will take them ... if not, then I will just keep that money on store credit for the Maggies. I WILL be heartbroken (okay dramatic) if they don't work. I also think that the 2 toes that are giving me issues are a tad swollen from walking around in the new AD's yesterday for a couple of hours at the museum. We'll see at lunch tomorrow as I am staying out of heels today.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...
> 
> Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs



Oh gosh! Congrats on your new pairs! Love them! Colors are very nice together


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...
> 
> Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs



 Those are beautiful!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Karen* those bianca are gorgeous!! love the lace details!!
*Jeshika*  all 3 purchases!!!! I need to get me a pair of watersnake after seeing your pic


----------



## Michail27

jeshika said:


> A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...
> 
> Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs



your shoes are fabulous!!and your cat sooooo sweet!!!


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> Thank you *stilly *I just don't know if I am going to be able to keep them. With nylons on they just slip on no problem, barefoot (which is how I wear them) the left foot is just jammed in there. I am bringing them back tomorrow to try on the 37.5 and see how those work with ball of foot pads and if they work then I will take them ... if not, then I will just keep that money on store credit for the Maggies. I WILL be heartbroken (okay dramatic) if they don't work. I also think that the 2 toes that are giving me issues are a tad swollen from walking around in the new AD's yesterday for a couple of hours at the museum. We'll see at lunch tomorrow as I am staying out of heels today.


 
Good Luck *Karen*!!! It would be a shame if you can't keep them.
They're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> TOTALLY AGREE!!!  Oh, and P.S....I said I was Bianca'd out.  Guess what I bought on Friday????  The Bianca Leopard...yes..I did...now, I think I really am Bianca'd out for a little bit.  Ha ha!!!  Also, the investment in the shoe stretcher that you told me about...bought one.....and yes, should have done it years ago!  I swear...I bought so many shoes over time and realized how easy I would have made my life if I would have just done a bit of research (ie....followed recommendations to get a shoe stretcher and not buy 1/2 size larger!).
> 
> You are awesome!!!



Would you mind telling me what stretcher this is? I've been shoe-tricking the toeboxes of my Ron Rons for weeks now and they're still squishy


----------



## Faraasha

soleilbrun said:


> Faraasha, I know it's easier said than done but believe in yourself.  You deserve much more and will get it. The pain will subside and you will move forward.  Someone already stated you'll find a better man and he'll be the one buying you shoes.  We need to find out if gheaden has a handsome single brother I'm thinking of you (and your shoes)!



Lol... New man requirement : 1) Must Love shoes... 2) Must be tall enough so I can wear aforementioned shoes...



BattyBugs said:


> I have missed too many (almost 30 pages with) to comment individually, but I love what I am seeing.
> 
> Farasha, your man should be telling you how beautiful, wonderful and special you are every single day. Any man who would put you down like that, is stuck in childish land. It will hurt for a while, but then you can move on to someone who deserves you. I read a book after I divorced my kids' dad. He was verbally abusive & this book really put things in perspective for me. It was a long time ago, but I believe the name of it is "Men Who Hate Women and the Women Who Love Them."



Thank you hun!... I really appreciate it... 



jeshika said:


> A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...
> 
> Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs




I love love love them!...


----------



## MadameElle

aoqtpi said:


> Would you mind telling me what stretcher this is? I've been shoe-tricking the toeboxes of my Ron Rons for weeks now and they're still squishy



I want to now too.  Please share.


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Would you mind telling me what stretcher this is? I've been shoe-tricking the toeboxes of my Ron Rons for weeks now and they're still squishy





MadameElle said:


> I want to now too.  Please share.



It was actually me who recommended the stretcher to *Chacci*. 

This is the one I use, albeit it's sold out right now on Amazon! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002U33CMS

I recommend something similar. This works wonders with my shoes and has honestly opened up a whole new world of comfort! I've learned to love my CLs in a new way - and buy the correct size now!!


----------



## MadameElle

jenaywins said:


> It was actually me who recommended the stretcher to *Chacci*.
> 
> This is the one I use, albeit it's sold out right now on Amazon!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002U33CMS
> 
> I recommend something similar. This works wonders with my shoes and has honestly opened up a whole new world of comfort! I've learned to love my CLs in a new way - and buy the correct size now!!



Thanks Jenay.  When you bought your stretcher, did you get 1 or 2 shoe stretcher(s)?


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Thanks Jenay.  When you bought your stretcher, did you get 1 or 2 shoe stretcher(s)?



Two.


----------



## KarenBorter

stilly said:


> Good Luck *Karen*!!! It would be a shame if you can't keep them.
> They're so gorgeous!!!



Thanks  I think I will be able to make them work ... I will say however that the 37.5's in this batch of Bianca seem SUPER BIG so we'll see. I literally will have minutes to decide when I run in tomorrow.


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> It was actually me who recommended the stretcher to *Chacci*.
> 
> This is the one I use, albeit it's sold out right now on Amazon!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002U33CMS
> 
> I recommend something similar. This works wonders with my shoes and has honestly opened up a whole new world of comfort! I've learned to love my CLs in a new way - and buy the correct size now!!



here's the link to the website  

http://www.drleonards.com/Health-Pr...-Stretchers/24251.cfm?clickSource=JUMP_SEARCH


----------



## jeshika

*KarenBorter*, *Batty*, *CRISPEDROSA* and *Cityfashionista*!



Clooky001 said:


> All 3 are stunning congrats



thanks *Clooky*! Funny story... I was going to get the Jennys in a 36 from HN and was told that they were transferred to the boutique and someone had bought them. And the next day I saw you had revealed them! What a small CL world! I'm glad you got them, they look fab on you! It was a good thing too because the 36s would have been too big on me. 



pixiesparkle said:


> *Jeshika*  all 3 purchases!!!! I need to get me a pair of watersnake after seeing your pic



thanks *pixie*! you def should!!! If this season's colors don't tempt you, there's always the amethyste or indigo in the fall! 



Michail27 said:


> your shoes are fabulous!!and your cat sooooo sweet!!!



thanks *Michail*! Bibi is a sweetheart. 



Faraasha said:


> I love love love them!...



heeeeyyy girlie! We are shoe cousins! i love the altadamas on you! so glad you are back in action here on tPF!


----------



## jeshika

KarenBorter said:


> here's the link to the website
> 
> http://www.drleonards.com/Health-Pr...-Stretchers/24251.cfm?clickSource=JUMP_SEARCH



Use coupon code DLCR01 for an additional 20% discount. Offsets the handling charge.


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> Use coupon code DLCR01 for an additional 20% discount. Offsets the handling charge.



Ooooo thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

Faraasha said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted in here...
> 
> Ive been quite depressed and down... Long story short... My fiance left me...
> 
> For those interested in some details... : He lost his job... While I got a great bonus and a raise... I spent my money on our dates... On my family... I save half of what I make every month and the rest I use to pay bills and have fun... Part of my fun is Louboutin shoes... I always admired them from afar but I couldn't afford them back then... But Ive worked hard to get where I am today and I am the youngest not only woman but person to get hired for a managerial position at 22 in my company... Now at 24 I am the Manager of Internal Information for the Department of Corporate Communications... I , thank god, have done well...
> 
> I'm allowed a few luxuries... I would think... But apparently my ex fiance thought I was becoming too typical.. .Called me stupid and silly... Said I was like a 1000 other girls he could pick up from the street... He said he couldn't forgive me... He said I didn't deserve him... He made me feel ugly and unworthy... And even though everyone is telling me that I didn't do anything wrong... That it was him and his insecurities that ruined us he still managed to make me feel like it was my fault... That I didn't do enough by him...
> 
> He is 27 years old.... I paid for most of our dates... I used to pick him up and drop him off before he got a car... I helped him with his work and research for his job before he lost it... I was there every way I knew how... I never ever felt like I did enough and I always rushed to be by his side if he ever needed me... I never made a thing about that money thing... I loved spending money on us... I found it to be the best money I ever spent...  I knew it bothered him that I made more but I tried to ignore it... I also knew he was worried cause my family is kind of well known socially and his wasn't as much... He once said "you're like the princess and I'm like the stable boy".... But somehow he always made me feel like I didn't deserve him...If I said something he didn't like he'd ignore me for days... If I caught him lying to me about silly things, he'll be like I make too much out of nothing... If I ask him what he's up to... I'm being too nosy... I gave up my friends because he didn't like me going out... My fun because he didn't want me going anywhere'... My everything to make this work and he still left... He still managed to make me feel like I wasn't enough...
> 
> 
> Anyway... for weeks I couldn't wear my shoes... Because the last thing he said to me before walking away was:
> 
> _"3 years down the drain and its all your fault... I hope you shoes keep you warm at night"_...
> 
> Last week... I braved through my hurt and went to the Louboutin boutique... Funny enough I found a pair I loved so much and had admired everyone who got it... Some of you knew how much I wanted these... I bought them and then I cried all the way home...
> 
> Nothing new... But I give you... Jade WS Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1398840



Hunny. I am so sorry to hear about all of this. No one should ever make you feel the way you felt in that relationship no matter what you have or do not have etc. If he let those insecurities ruin your relationship then you deserve better...you will find someone who will never let those things affect how he feels about you and cares about you. Someone that will love to see how you light up every time you do something you love: ex: buy a pair of shoes.

 I realize this is a very tough time for you and that you are down and that's normal hearing what you have been through but know that you should NEVER feel like it was your fault in any way. Dont let what was said to you get to you. As hard as it may be...

Im glad you went to a boutique to buy a pair that you love and wanted for a while. As much as that will not take away the pain it will definitely cheer up up a bit and slowly after time this will heal. And the Jade WS ad's are GORGEOUS on you !


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> Two that I did a SUPER QUICK reveal thread before baking a cake:
> 
> Altadama Nude 100mm size 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bonus shoe ... I knew if I didn't get it today I would go back and get it tomorrow or at lunch ... so I saved myself some gas money and just pulled the trigger today.
> 
> The Chantilly Lace Bianca Size 37



 GIRL those lace bianca's are TDF!!!!!!!  Where did you get them? They are so hot with the skinnies! Congrats! And the nude AD's are pretty!


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...
> 
> Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs



LOVE! Shoe twinnies!!! Congrats!


----------



## Clooky001

jeshika said:


> thanks *Clooky*! Funny story... I was going to get the Jennys in a 36 from HN and was told that they were transferred to the boutique and someone had bought them. And the next day I saw you had revealed them! What a small CL world! I'm glad you got them, they look fab on you! It was a good thing too because the 36s would of been to small :



Small world!!  heheh.....yes that was me  my HNs SA are so good they always requests transfers for me as their stock is very limited and everything I want seems to be in Paris!! Woops 
I'm glad you got your Jennys as they are super HOTT


----------



## pixiesparkle

My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox:giggles: 
It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> heeeeyyy girlie! We are shoe cousins! i love the altadamas on you! so glad you are back in action here on tPF!



Yaaay on being shoe cousins!... Im actually quite excited now for all the styles coming up... I cannot wait!... And I'm glad I'm back... I only lose if I let him take away any part of me... 



clothingguru said:


> Hunny. I am so sorry to hear about all of this. No one should ever make you feel the way you felt in that relationship no matter what you have or do not have etc. If he let those insecurities ruin your relationship then you deserve better...you will find someone who will never let those things affect how he feels about you and cares about you. Someone that will love to see how you light up every time you do something you love: ex: buy a pair of shoes.
> 
> I realize this is a very tough time for you and that you are down and that's normal hearing what you have been through but know that you should NEVER feel like it was your fault in any way. Dont let what was said to you get to you. As hard as it may be...
> 
> Im glad you went to a boutique to buy a pair that you love and wanted for a while. As much as that will not take away the pain it will definitely cheer up up a bit and slowly after time this will heal. And the Jade WS ad's are GORGEOUS on you !



Thank you hun!!... You're so sweet!.. ... And I love my the color... My god they're so bright and happy!!... 




pixiesparkle said:


> My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox:giggles:
> It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!



Congrats!!!.. I LOVE this shoe... Shoe twins!... I'm thinking of getting a second pair...  They're they're just so perfect!...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox:giggles:
> It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!



Congrats on them! We are shoe twin!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> It was actually me who recommended the stretcher to *Chacci*.
> 
> This is the one I use, albeit it's sold out right now on Amazon!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002U33CMS
> 
> I recommend something similar. This works wonders with my shoes and has honestly opened up a whole new world of comfort! I've learned to love my CLs in a new way - and buy the correct size now!!



Thank you! Looking at similar products on their website now


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> GIRL those lace bianca's are TDF!!!!!!!  Where did you get them? They are so hot with the skinnies! Congrats! And the nude AD's are pretty!



I got them at Robertson ... going at lunch to exchange them for the 37.5's.


----------



## soleilbrun

jeshika said:


> Use coupon code DLCR01 for an additional 20% discount. Offsets the handling charge.


 
Wouldn't you need a high heel shoe stretcher?  These are more for flat shoes, no? I'm searching for the perfect high heel shoe stretcher, a miracle worker.


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you! Looking at similar products on their website now




http://www.drleonards.com/Health-Pro...ce=JUMP_SEARCH

*Jeshika also gave us a discount to use

Use coupon code DLCR01 for an additional 20% discount. Offsets the handling charge. 		*


----------



## KarenBorter

soleilbrun said:


> Wouldn't you need a high heel shoe stretcher?  These are more for flat shoes, no? I'm searching for the perfect high heel shoe stretcher, a miracle worker.



That is the one that was posted by J'enay


----------



## Louise26

My VERY FIRST pair!!!
http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/rachs26/loub2jpg.jpg


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

blackbeltshoppr said:


> My VERY FIRST pair!!!
> http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/rachs26/loub2jpg.jpg



Congrats on your new pair!!


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox:giggles:
> It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!



Congrats pixie they are lush


----------



## Clooky001

blackbeltshoppr said:


> My VERY FIRST pair!!!
> http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/rachs26/loub2jpg.jpg



They are super lovely, a massive congrats


----------



## jeshika

Clooky001 said:


> Small world!!  heheh.....yes that was me  my HNs SA are so good they always requests transfers for me as their stock is very limited and everything I want seems to be in Paris!! Woops
> I'm glad you got your Jennys as they are super HOTT



I meant too big but you get the gist, they wouldn't have fit!  That's very sweet of them to request transfers for you! My fav. SA is in Dublin and she says that they don't usually like to transfer to them but she does try... I do love these Jennys! They are drying now from their 2nd coat of Meltonian... soon I will be ready to rock the world with these babies! 



Faraasha said:


> Yaaay on being shoe cousins!... Im actually quite excited now for all the styles coming up... I cannot wait!... And I'm glad I'm back... I only lose if I let him take away any part of me...



 great to hear, girlie! i don't want to be excited for the fall styles... (my poor wallet) but I am


----------



## jeshika

Nice first pair, *blackbeltshoppr*!

oooh *pixie*, congrats!!! they look great on you!


----------



## Clooky001

jeshika said:


> I meant too big but you get the gist, they wouldn't have fit!  That's very sweet of them to request transfers for you! My fav. SA is in Dublin and she says that they don't usually like to transfer to them but she does try... I do love these Jennys! They are drying now from their 2nd coat of Meltonian... soon I will be ready to rock the world with these babies!
> 
> 
> I get ya - wow you must have dinky feet?  na I don't think Paris like doing it as whenever they do it always takes forever, when it should be next day!
> Yes gotta rock them babies, saying that I've not worn mine yet!!! Have all these shoes & since Ive had the babies I hardly go out, I'll be rocking mine round the grocery store! :lolots:


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Use coupon code DLCR01 for an additional 20% discount. Offsets the handling charge.



Thanks!

ETA:  They don't ship to Canada


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> jeshika said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant too big but you get the gist, they wouldn't have fit!  That's very sweet of them to request transfers for you! My fav. SA is in Dublin and she says that they don't usually like to transfer to them but she does try... I do love these Jennys! They are drying now from their 2nd coat of Meltonian... soon I will be ready to rock the world with these babies!
> 
> 
> I get ya - wow you must have dinky feet?  na I don't think Paris like doing it as whenever they do it always takes forever, when it should be next day!
> Yes gotta rock them babies, saying that I've not worn mine yet!!! Have all these shoes & since Ive had the babies I hardly go out,* I'll be rocking mine round the grocery store*! :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both sistah! That's where I wear mine or anywhere I can on the weekends
Click to expand...


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox:giggles:
> It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!



Very lovely pixie! Congrats!


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> Clooky001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both sistah! That's where I wear mine or anywhere I can on the weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh... I might hit the mother & toddler group in a pair tomo! :lolots:
Click to expand...


----------



## missgiannina

i cant keep up with all the  new purchases, all equally amazing!!!


----------



## missgiannina

Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


----------



## clothingguru

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday



LADY WHAT a haul! LOVE them all esp the LP SPIKES


----------



## Clooky001

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday



OMG!!!  I love them all but the LP spikes are OTW congrats


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


 


Shoe twins on the first too!!!   The LP spikes....


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> A couple of new babies that i already posted in my thread...
> 
> Jade WS Jennys and RB WS Altadamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi and my new to me Clic Clacs


 


pixiesparkle said:


> My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox:giggles:
> It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!


 
Congrats everyone on the new purchases ladies!!!!  --- but *Jesh*, the RB WS AD! 

Congrats again, *KarenB*!!!


----------



## FashionGoddess

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


----------



## aoqtpi

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday



What a great way to kick off the week! Can't wait to see your fourth pair! And I am absolutely in love with the black spikes! I wish I could get these in a VP


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox
> It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!





blackbeltshoppr said:


> My VERY FIRST pair!!!
> http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/rachs26/loub2jpg.jpg





missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


Beautiful Ladies! Congrats! 

Those LP spikes are getting to me.  & that Luxura!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies.... All fabulous purchases!

Jeshika, your exotics are F-A-B, fab!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Good gravy *missgiannina*!!!!! The LP's are TDF!


----------



## chacci1

aoqtpi said:


> Would you mind telling me what stretcher this is? I've been shoe-tricking the toeboxes of my Ron Rons for weeks now and they're still squishy


 

I see J'enay and a few of the other ladies helped you out.  I would totally recommend one!  It really does make a difference!!


----------



## candyapples88

*Miss G* - Love the new adds...shoe twin!


----------



## chacci1

missgiannina said:


> here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


 


beautiful!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> KarenBorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh... I might hit the mother & toddler group in a pair tomo! :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should personally
Click to expand...


----------



## chacci1

Ladies....I received my Bianca Leopard's today....AND THEY ARE STUNNING!!!  I will get pics up as soon as I get back from my trip.  UPS delivered just as I was walking out to head to airport....


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Ladies....I received my Bianca Leopard's today....AND THEY ARE STUNNING!!! I will get pics up as soon as I get back from my trip. UPS delivered just as I was walking out to head to airport....


----------



## sulawgirl

*MissGianna*

Love! Love! Love! We are shoe twins on the Luxura and the black on black Lady Peeps will be here by Thursday! I can't wait.


----------



## KarenBorter

chacci1 said:


> Ladies....I received my Bianca Leopard's today....AND THEY ARE STUNNING!!!  I will get pics up as soon as I get back from my trip.  UPS delivered just as I was walking out to head to airport....



Yay! They are stunning! I have seen them IRL and TDF


----------



## KarenBorter

Sadly ladies I think the lace bianca's are going to go back ... someone else is having the exact same issue as I had, fit in store, didn't fit at home for some reason. I am giving it until Saturday then, if they are still a struggle even at 37.5 they are going back. :cry:

edit: changed my avi back to my LDs ... don't want the constant "my Bianca doesn't fit correctly" reminder LOL


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Sadly ladies I think the lace bianca's are going to go back ... someone else is having the exact same issue as I had, fit in store, didn't fit at home for some reason. I am giving it until Saturday then, if they are still a struggle even at 37.5 they are going back. :cry:
> 
> edit: changed my avi back to my LDs ... don't want the constant "my Bianca doesn't fit correctly" reminder LOL



Are they still too small? It also might be the weather. I know the weather is getting warmer where I am, which makes my feet a little more swollen.


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Are they still too small? It also might be the weather. I know the weather is getting warmer where I am, which makes my feet a little more swollen.



Yeah, the 37.5 isn't fitting either currently. The weather in LA has been cold so it's not that. Apparently someone else had the same issue with the same shoe, with a smaller foot then mine. I drink a lot of water so it's not dehydration or bloating (and I don't drink alcohol). They have a few days before I try them on again.


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Yeah, the 37.5 isn't fitting either currently. The weather in LA has been cold so it's not that. Apparently someone else had the same issue with the same shoe, with a smaller foot then mine. I drink a lot of water so it's not dehydration or bloating (and I don't drink alcohol). They have a few days before I try them on again.



Hmmm...well sorry to hear about the inconsistencies in sizing. I know how frustrating it can be!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday



Congrats!! Love your three pairs!!!


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> Clooky001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My paniers yes but chasing after my daughter in a hall wearing 160's = disaster!!!:lolots: x
Click to expand...


----------



## missgiannina

everyone for your nice comments!


----------



## HauteDame1

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


 
Wow, Im loving these! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday



gorgeous shoes - all three pairs are awesome! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

Okay ladies ... I need your help and advice; I put on the 37.5 Bianca's tonight and they fit. The nearest I can figure is my feet WERE swollen from wearing the AD's (brand new) on Saturday. My question is; Do I keep the 37.5 or do I size down again? The left foot on the 37 was a tad tight however, I was still "gapping" on the right. The 37.5 I will have to double pad the heel in order to keep the shoe on my foot. Considering that satin won't stretch that much, I am wondering if I should just keep the 37.5 (yes, I am going to keep the Bianca's) and maybe pay to have the heel built up or buy the 37 for a tighter fitting shoe. 

I am leaning toward keeping the 37.5, but wanted the advice of women who have FAR more experience then I in regard to CLs ... 

Sorry this has been "drama"


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Okay ladies ... I need your help and advice; I put on the 37.5 Bianca's tonight and they fit. The nearest I can figure is my feet WERE swollen from wearing the AD's (brand new) on Saturday. My question is; Do I keep the 37.5 or do I size down again? The left foot on the 37 was a tad tight however, I was still "gapping" on the right. The 37.5 I will have to double pad the heel in order to keep the shoe on my foot. Considering that satin won't stretch that much, I am wondering if I should just keep the 37.5 (yes, I am going to keep the Bianca's) and maybe pay to have the heel built up or buy the 37 for a tighter fitting shoe.
> 
> I am leaning toward keeping the 37.5, but wanted the advice of women who have FAR more experience then I in regard to CLs ...
> 
> Sorry this has been "drama"



I'm no expert, but judging by your siggie...if you're getting the Maggie in a 37.5, then you should be purchasing the Bianca in a 37. I find the Bianca to be true to your US size. How did you size in your RB?


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I'm no expert, but judging by your siggie...if you're getting the Maggie in a 37.5, then you should be purchasing the Bianca in a 37. I find the Bianca to be true to your US size. How did you size in your RB?



*candyapples *thank you for responding so quickly! 

I got the RB in 37.5 and that was a mistake as it has stretched quite a bit, but I wasn't really savvy in CL shoes AND I hadn't found you ladies yet. I know so much more about this designer and the sizes now then I did 2 months ago. In Leather Bianca's there is NO QUESTION that I will be purchasing 37's. I am just a tad nervous about the Satin and the lack of "give" in that material. 

The 37 on the left was a tad tight but not too bad. The original shoe in my Bianca Avatar was the 37 and you could still see that there was a gap in the right shoe.






and *candyapples* you are quite knowledgeable and give great advice (I pay attention to your posts LOL)


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> *candyapples *thank you for responding so quickly!
> 
> I got the RB in 37.5 and that was a mistake as it has stretched quite a bit, but I wasn't really savvy in CL shoes AND I hadn't found you ladies yet. I know so much more about this designer and the sizes now then I did 2 months ago. In Leather Bianca's there is NO QUESTION that I will be purchasing 37's. I am just a tad nervous about the Satin and the lack of "give" in that material.
> 
> The 37 on the left was a tad tight but not too bad. The original shoe in my Bianca Avatar was the 37 and you could still see that there was a gap in the right shoe.



I think the best thing you can do is go back and try on the 37 now that your feet are back to normal and see how they fit now. But you should also take into consideration that your feet will fluctuate in size again so you'll want to be comfortable and not have to 'avoid' a shoe because it won't fit due to swollen feet.


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I think the best thing you can do is go back and try on the 37 now that your feet are back to normal and see how they fit now. But you should also take into consideration that your feet will fluctuate in size again so you'll want to be comfortable and not have to 'avoid' a shoe because it won't fit due to swollen feet.



That's what I am thinking as well; I can always modify the shoe either temporarily with heel pads and ball of foot pads if it's too big. The left shoe in the 37.5 is not as loose as the right, and I remember one of the other tPF gals in the store at the time was concerned that my left foot was too tight in the 37's ... 

Can I just say I have breathed a HUGE sigh of relief that I can keep this shoe? I was so sad to think that I would have to give it up. Lesson learned, don't try on shoes after wearing patent leather brand new shoes for 3 1/2 hours walking around in a museum.


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> That's what I am thinking as well; I can always modify the shoe either temporarily with heel pads and ball of foot pads if it's too big. The left shoe in the 37.5 is not as loose as the right, and I remember one of the other tPF gals in the store at the time was concerned that my left foot was too tight in the 37's ...
> 
> Can I just say I have breathed a HUGE sigh of relief that I can keep this shoe? I was so sad to think that I would have to give it up. Lesson learned, don't try on shoes after wearing patent leather brand new shoes for 3 1/2 hours walking around in a museum.



Yea, I think you're gonna have to base your sizing on the comfort of your left foot rather than the heel gap of the right. Also, if I'm knowledgeable..it's only due to the lovely ladies on here 

Girl, sometimes I wear heels for so long that they're still throbbing the next day! I have to massage my own feet sometimes and I feel like I'm walking on sausages!

Hope things work out with your Bs! They're gorg!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Yea, I think you're gonna have to base your sizing on the comfort of your left foot rather than the heel gap of the right.
> 
> Girl, sometimes I wear heels for so long that they're still throbbing the next day! I have to massage my own feet sometimes and I feel like I'm walking on sausages!
> 
> Hope things work out with your Bs! They're gorg!



Thanks darlin' for your feedback, I really do appreciate it. I think you are right and I will keep the 37.5's but go back and see if they have 37's on Saturday just to make sure. I am workin' the RB WS and can wear them for HOURS and walk (and actually had to jog across the street in them last week to avoid a car) without walking out of them. If I could do it with them, I can certainly do it with these. 

 and  *candyapples*


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Thanks darlin' for your feedback, I really do appreciate it. I think you are right and I will keep the 37.5's but go back and see if they have 37's on Saturday just to make sure. I am workin' the RB WS and can wear them for HOURS and walk (and actually had to jog across the street in them last week to avoid a car) without walking out of them. If I could do it with them, I can certainly do it with these.
> 
> and  *candyapples*



You're welcome!


----------



## Miccch

Reallyyy nice purchases here ,
I'm thinking to get the bianca's


----------



## Hipployta

La la la


----------



## Butterrfly

*Hipployta* those look great on you! Congrats! What style are they? (sorry I'm a noob :shame: )


----------



## Hipployta

Butterrfly said:


> *Hipployta* those look great on you! Congrats! What style are they? (sorry I'm a noob :shame: )



Relika in black patent!


----------



## KarenBorter

Hipployta said:


> La la la



Those are some sexy legs with some sexy shoes mama!


----------



## l.a_girl19

AMAZING purchases everyone!!! I have no words!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## karwood

Congrats to everyone on their beautiful new purchases everyone!


----------



## MyLittleLoves

My mum and aunt's CL purchases (they do not have accounts here so I am posting on their behalf). My mum's purchases are the top black pair and the middle pair in the 2nd row. Although it's not mine (I've overspent on Chanel and Balenciaga), hope you all don't mind for me to share the CL love~ 






p/s: my mum let me try the black (fits perfectly and so so comfy) *eyebrows wriggles* One day, hopefully can get my 1st CL~


----------



## candyapples88

Hipployta said:


> La la la



I didn't really care for these shoes until I saw them on your feet


----------



## citylife1989

everyone has such beautiful shoes!


----------



## r6girl2005

Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas

Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.



And what a gorgeous first pair  

Yes, my SA told me that the shoes coming out right now are bigger which is why I full sized down in my AD's.


----------



## juicyjeans

r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.


 
Congrats!  I have been seriously considering Bianca's myself. After seeing yours & *Karens *I am finding it very hard to resist


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hipployta said:


> La la la



Awww love those! Look great on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MyLittleLoves said:


> My mum and aunt's CL purchases (they do not have accounts here so I am posting on their behalf). My mum's purchases are the top black pair and the middle pair in the 2nd row. Although it's not mine (I've overspent on Chanel and Balenciaga), hope you all don't mind for me to share the CL love~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: my mum let me try the black (fits perfectly and so so comfy) *eyebrows wriggles* One day, hopefully can get my 1st CL~



Gorgeous purchases! Love both pairs of flats! Really like them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.



Congrats on your first biancas! Beautiful color!


----------



## nunumgl

missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


 
The Lady Peeps are to DIE for!


----------



## aoqtpi

MyLittleLoves said:


> My mum and aunt's CL purchases (they do not have accounts here so I am posting on their behalf). My mum's purchases are the top black pair and the middle pair in the 2nd row. Although it's not mine (I've overspent on Chanel and Balenciaga), hope you all don't mind for me to share the CL love~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: my mum let me try the black (fits perfectly and so so comfy) *eyebrows wriggles* One day, hopefully can get my 1st CL~



They're all beautiful! You should def take the plunge soon! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll  try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know  these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in  these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they  seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm  going to end up liking this style.



Love this colour!


----------



## yazziestarr

pixiesparkle said:


> My latest purchase finally arrived today after 2 agonising weeks of waiting around and constantly checking the mailbox
> It's nothing new to the forum but I'd like to share my very new Nude patent Pigalle Plato 120..I went 1/2 size down in these, they fit like a glove!


the PPs look beautiful!



missgiannina said:


> Here are my 3 new pairs for this week i still have one coming friday


I love love love all three!!!


KarenBorter said:


> *candyapples *thank you for responding so quickly!
> 
> I got the RB in 37.5 and that was a mistake as it has stretched quite a bit, but I wasn't really savvy in CL shoes AND I hadn't found you ladies yet. I know so much more about this designer and the sizes now then I did 2 months ago. In Leather Bianca's there is NO QUESTION that I will be purchasing 37's. I am just a tad nervous about the Satin and the lack of "give" in that material.
> 
> The 37 on the left was a tad tight but not too bad. The original shoe in my Bianca Avatar was the 37 and you could still see that there was a gap in the right shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *candyapples* you are quite knowledgeable and give great advice (I pay attention to your posts LOL)


karen they are gorgeous!


Hipployta said:


> La la la


love the relika such a sexy and sweet shoe!


MyLittleLoves said:


> My mum and aunt's CL purchases (they do not have accounts here so I am posting on their behalf). My mum's purchases are the top black pair and the middle pair in the 2nd row. Although it's not mine (I've overspent on Chanel and Balenciaga), hope you all don't mind for me to share the CL love~
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: my mum let me try the black (fits perfectly and so so comfy) *eyebrows wriggles* One day, hopefully can get my 1st CL~


so sweet of you to share pics of your mom and aunt's cls. until you get yours you can always borrow theirs they have a beautiful selection to chose from.


r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.


the amethyst is sooo pretty! they look awsome! I cant wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## KarenBorter

yazziestarr said:


> the PPs look beautiful!
> karen they are gorgeous!



Thanks *Yazziestarr* I am over the MOON that I get to keep them (was having swelling feet issues after buying them ... long story, lots of drama but that's over now).


----------



## bling*lover

*r6girl:* Congrats on your 1st pair of Bianca's they are gorgeous on you, the amethyste is such an amazing color!


----------



## Louboufan

You have gorgeous legs Hipp! Love the Relikas.


Hipployta said:


> La la la


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.


 
Congrats!!! These look amazing on you!!!
I do agree that the latest CLs seem to be running a bit bigger...


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.



I am going to regret not getting these LOL


----------



## l.a_girl19

My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow



Congrats hun!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats hun!!


 
Thank youI am so in love with them!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow



Oh honey! They are beautiful can't wait to see them on your foot!


----------



## bling*lover

l.a_girl19 said:


> My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow


 
Congrats hun they are gorgeous, I bet they will look fab on you!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow



THEY are GORGEOUS girl! congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.



LOVE them! Congrats !


----------



## clothingguru

Hipployta said:


> La la la



LOVE THESE ON YOU! Hot!


----------



## clothingguru

MyLittleLoves said:


> My mum and aunt's CL purchases (they do not have accounts here so I am posting on their behalf). My mum's purchases are the top black pair and the middle pair in the 2nd row. Although it's not mine (I've overspent on Chanel and Balenciaga), hope you all don't mind for me to share the CL love~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: my mum let me try the black (fits perfectly and so so comfy) *eyebrows wriggles* One day, hopefully can get my 1st CL~


they have scored some lovely pairs!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Oh honey! They are beautiful can't wait to see them on your foot!


 
Thank you! Mod pics today!



bling*lover said:


> Congrats hun they are gorgeous, I bet they will look fab on you!


 
Thank you so much! Lets hope so lol A huge congrats to you too on the birth of your son! 



clothingguru said:


> THEY are GORGEOUS girl! congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## bling*lover

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you so much! Lets hope so lol A huge congrats to you too on the birth of your son! QUOTE]
> 
> Thankyou sweets


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow



Lovely! Can't wait to see your pics later today!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Lovely! Can't wait to see your pics later today!


 
Thank you!! Yes, mod pics later today


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a._girl19,* Congrats!! The Balotas are gorgeous!! I'm sure they will look stunning on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jönathan;18923939 said:
			
		

> *l.a._girl19,* Congrats!! The Balotas are gorgeous!! I'm sure they will look stunning on you!


 
Thanks


----------



## pixiesparkle

My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.

Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100



gorgeous shoe ... looks really nice on your foot!


----------



## NANI1972

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100


 OMG! Lurrrrrve them! I can't wait to get mine! 

Congrats they look AH-mazing on you.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100



Congrats!! Love those!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow



*l.a_girl19* love your new Balotas!!!


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100



*pixie*, they look SOOO HOT on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *l.a_girl19* love your new Balotas!!!


 

Thanks hun!!


----------



## icecreamom

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100


 
These look amazing on you! Congrats


----------



## Star86doll

Haven't be on TPF very much! 

Ladies! Love all your new gorgoeus louboutins!!


----------



## clothingguru

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100



LOVE them! They are hot girl!


----------



## aoqtpi

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100


Soooooooooo sexy and fierce!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Pixie*- HOT BUY!!! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

*Pixie:* They are fierce on you, congrats!


----------



## kham

I just received my Gray Flannel Biancas from Bluefly, and I am so in love!!   Excuse the crappy phone pics. Will post better shots soon. I am having a bit of heel slippage and the front fits perfect. Any recommendations?

http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z442/khamiw/Flannel Bianca 140/


----------



## pixiesparkle

**bling*lover, l.a_girl19, aoptpi, clothingguru, icecreamom, jeshika, KarenBorter, Nani1972, Crispedosa* *Thank you ladies for your kind compliments! 



kham said:


> I just received my Gray Flannel Biancas from Bluefly, and I am so in love!!   Excuse the crappy phone pics. Will post better shots soon. I am having a bit of heel slippage and the front fits perfect. Any recommendations?
> 
> http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z442/khamiw/Flannel Bianca 140/


Did you take them TTS? I had the same problem with my Bibi (same style as Bianca with thicker heels) and I just inserted heel grips, they work wonders!! It could be a problem in the future when they start to stretch though..


----------



## rdgldy

*pixie,* they are fabulous!


----------



## kham

pixiesparkle said:


> **bling*lover, l.a_girl19, aoptpi, clothingguru, icecreamom, jeshika, KarenBorter, Nani1972, Crispedosa* *Thank you ladies for your kind compliments!
> 
> 
> Did you take them TTS? I had the same problem with my Bibi (same style as Bianca with thicker heels) and I just inserted heel grips, they work wonders!! It could be a problem in the future when they start to stretch though..



I did take them TTS. The front fits perfectly. I was afraid 38.5 would be to snug. I'm going to try the heel grips and if those don't work, back to bluefly they go. :cry: I really do love them.


----------



## clothingguru

Ok so my RB WS BIANCA'S are here........
AND OMG...these are by far the most gorgeous CL's (in skin) i have EVER SEEN! The royal blue color is TDF IRL! I dropped to the floor when i saw them! And the red soles looks so good against the blue contrast! I am SOO unbeleivably happy i got these and thank you to the ladies that gave me info on which boutiques had them  AND...they are MY FAVORITE pair YET!  I love the bianca style...why dont i have more in this style ? 

They are a tad big because i got the 39 (last pair left) But ill pad them! 
The first two pics are more true to the IRL color. And the third pic is with a flash. 















and here is CHEEMO saying hello in the box


----------



## jenayb

^^ OMG they are so pretty!!!


----------



## jeshika

*R*, we are RB watersnake cousins! your biancas are LOVELY!!!!  

Cheemo is such a cutie!  Bibi says hi!


----------



## pixiesparkle

congrats on the RB WS Bianca **CG**! the colour is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## clothingguru

jeshika said:


> *R*, we are RB watersnake cousins! your biancas are LOVELY!!!!
> 
> Cheemo is such a cutie!  Bibi says hi!



YAY!!!! tehee... cheemo has NOTHING on bibi!  And cheemo says hello 




			
				jenaywins said:
			
		

> OMG they are so pretty!!!


Thank you i just LOVE LOVE them! 




			
				pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> congrats on the RB WS Bianca **CG**! the colour is absolutely stunning!!


 Thank you!!!!!!  I drool when i look at them


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> Ok so my RB WS BIANCA'S are here........
> AND OMG...these are by far the most gorgeous CL's (in skin) i have EVER SEEN! The royal blue color is TDF IRL! I dropped to the floor when i saw them! And the red soles looks so good against the blue contrast! I am SOO unbeleivably happy i got these and thank you to the ladies that gave me info on which boutiques had them  AND...they are MY FAVORITE pair YET!  I love the bianca style...why dont i have more in this style ?
> 
> They are a tad big because i got the 39 (last pair left) But ill pad them!
> The first two pics are more true to the IRL color. And the third pic is with a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is CHEEMO saying hello in the box



YAY! Shoe Twin! Congrats and yeah, Bianca will be my "go to" collection shoe. I just want them in all sorts of colors and skins


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> YAY! Shoe Twin! Congrats and yeah, Bianca will be my "go to" collection shoe. I just want them in all sorts of colors and skins


   yay! thank you!!!!! 
haha and me too!!! i may snag another pair (possibly leopard) when im at SCP!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

OMG the color of that Bianca!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> yay! thank you!!!!!
> haha and me too!!! i may snag another pair (possibly leopard) when im at SCP!



I have to ask my SA a few questions when I return the Chantilly Lace Bianca on Saturday (yes they are going back, no more satin shoes for me) ... I have my eye on something


----------



## clothingguru

SpoiledPrincess said:


> OMG the color of that Bianca!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!



THANK YOU so much!


----------



## clothingguru

KarenBorter said:


> I have to ask my SA a few questions when I return the Chantilly Lace Bianca on Saturday (yes they are going back, no more satin shoes for me) ... I have my eye on something



WHAT >???? why? tear.


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *CG*...shoe twin!


----------



## araisin

STUNNING, CG!!! My jaw is hanging open at the beauty of those blue bad girls. :girlwhack:


----------



## clothingguru

araisin said:


> STUNNING, CG!!! My jaw is hanging open at the beauty of those blue bad girls. :girlwhack:


Mine was too when i saw them!  Thank you! 




			
				candyapples88 said:
			
		

> Congrats *CG*...shoe twin!


Thank you twinnie! "yahoo:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

clothingguru said:


> Ok so my RB WS BIANCA'S are here........
> AND OMG...these are by far the most gorgeous CL's (in skin) i have EVER SEEN! The royal blue color is TDF IRL! I dropped to the floor when i saw them! And the red soles looks so good against the blue contrast! I am SOO unbeleivably happy i got these and thank you to the ladies that gave me info on which boutiques had them  AND...they are MY FAVORITE pair YET!  I love the bianca style...why dont i have more in this style ?
> 
> and here is CHEEMO saying hello in the box



*clothingguru* love your new addition!! Many cONgrats!!


----------



## aoqtpi

clothingguru said:


> Ok so my RB WS BIANCA'S are here........
> AND OMG...these are by far the most gorgeous CL's (in skin) i have EVER SEEN! The royal blue color is TDF IRL! I dropped to the floor when i saw them! And the red soles looks so good against the blue contrast! I am SOO unbeleivably happy i got these and thank you to the ladies that gave me info on which boutiques had them  AND...they are MY FAVORITE pair YET!  I love the bianca style...why dont i have more in this style ?
> 
> They are a tad big because i got the 39 (last pair left) But ill pad them!
> The first two pics are more true to the IRL color. And the third pic is with a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is CHEEMO saying hello in the box



This is a gorgeous colour! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*CG*-They are stunning! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the gorgeous additions!


----------



## r6girl2005

Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!



Store them with Socks shoved in the toe box ... they will stretch. And, I am glad I am not the only one with Mago toe box discomfort (although that is getting less too as I store THOSE with socks in the toe box as well  )


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *r6girl*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*karen*, my Magos had to go right back to Saks, the toe box was way to short for me..


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> *karen*, my Magos had to go right back to Saks, the toe box was way to short for me..



Huh ... so many gals LOVED the way the Mago fit. I will say that even in the boutique I was concerned about that but after a few weeks of having socks in the toe box it has loosened up nicely as the napa leather really gives. I am going to be wearing these out again soon. The first maiden voyage they were pretty uncomfy, but not unbearable. I think (for me) it was more of the pitch of the 160mm then anything else. Who knows, maybe I will wear them out tomorrow for a bit before changing into my AD's for another trip to the museum


----------



## r6girl2005

I'll have to try the sock trick for stretching the Magos. I was literally killing my feet by wearing them everyday! Like gritting teeth and tears spewing out of the corner of my eyes!! Well, not that bad but close The black ones are finally becoming bearable but I have a ways to go with the RB.


----------



## clothingguru

aoqtpi said:


> This is a gorgeous colour! Congrats!


Thanks girl! 




			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> *clothingguru* love your new addition!! Many cONgrats!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> *CG*-They are stunning! CONGRATS!!!


thank you! 

*batty:* thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!



Congrats ! Love them!


----------



## clothingguru

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!



Congrats ! Love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!



Beautiful!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> La la la





MyLittleLoves said:


> My mum and aunt's CL purchases (they do not have accounts here so I am posting on their behalf). My mum's purchases are the top black pair and the middle pair in the 2nd row. Although it's not mine (I've overspent on Chanel and Balenciaga), hope you all don't mind for me to share the CL love~
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: my mum let me try the black (fits perfectly and so so comfy) *eyebrows wriggles* One day, hopefully can get my 1st CL~





r6girl2005 said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll try and get some better ones later this week. You guys already know these shoes...Amethyst Biancas
> 
> Are these shoes running rather large lately? I went down a full size in these and besides a little pinky toe squeezing on my right foot they seem to fit fine. Hurray for my first pair of Biancas!! I think I'm going to end up liking this style.





l.a_girl19 said:


> My black suede Balotas finally got here!! I knew I would love these but I didn't expect them to be this rich and beautiful! I am so excited to wear them!!!! Modelling pics tomorrow





pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100





clothingguru said:


> Ok so my RB WS BIANCA'S are here........
> AND OMG...these are by far the most gorgeous CL's (in skin) i have EVER SEEN! The royal blue color is TDF IRL! I dropped to the floor when i saw them! And the red soles looks so good against the blue contrast! I am SOO unbeleivably happy i got these and thank you to the ladies that gave me info on which boutiques had them AND...they are MY FAVORITE pair YET!  I love the bianca style...why dont i have more in this style ?
> 
> They are a tad big because i got the 39 (last pair left) But ill pad them!
> The first two pics are more true to the IRL color. And the third pic is with a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is CHEEMO saying hello in the box





r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!


Beautiful shoes ladies!   Enjoy!


----------



## juicyjeans

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!


 
Love them!  Congrats!!!


----------



## natassha68

Purple, Yummmmm


----------



## BellaEvangelina

mothers day gift


----------



## BellaEvangelina

BellaEvangelina said:


> mothers day gift


----------



## BellaEvangelina

BellaEvangelina said:


>


----------



## KarenBorter

beautiful Bella!


----------



## 9distelle

BellaEvangelina said:


> mothers day gift


Woow!!!
How do you find in them, are super comfy?


----------



## clothingguru

BellaEvangelina said:


> mothers day gift


OMG they are SO hot on you congrats! 

*City:* Thanks girl!


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> Ok so my RB WS BIANCA'S are here........
> AND OMG...these are by far the most gorgeous CL's (in skin) i have EVER SEEN! The royal blue color is TDF IRL! I dropped to the floor when i saw them! And the red soles looks so good against the blue contrast! I am SOO unbeleivably happy i got these and thank you to the ladies that gave me info on which boutiques had them  AND...they are MY FAVORITE pair YET!  I love the bianca style...why dont i have more in this style ?
> 
> They are a tad big because i got the 39 (last pair left) But ill pad them!
> The first two pics are more true to the IRL color. And the third pic is with a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is CHEEMO saying hello in the box


----------



## Dessye

BellaEvangelina said:


>





BellaEvangelina said:


>



OMG -- all those shoes for Mother's Day?  Does your DH have a brother?   I especially love the LP black spikes!


----------



## Dessye

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!



 Shoe twin!!!!


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100



OMG - I must have those!!!   I've been admiring your new avi


----------



## Dessye

Hipployta said:


> La la la



Holy HAWT legs!!!! Gorgeous shoes too   Hmmm, maybe I need Relikas....


----------



## Cityfashionista

BellaEvangelina said:


> mothers day gift






Beautiful shoes! What an amazing DH you have!  We're shoe twins on the Jeffersons.


----------



## chacci1

BellaEvangelina said:


> mothers day gift



*OMG!  I've been resisting these since they came out because I bought the Pigalle black spike and I think I am now on an official hunt to track these down!  They are gorgeous on you!  Wear them in good health!
*


r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for Amethyst Biancas!! They were delivered on Wed and I promised better pictures. Gosh these things are tight, but at least the toe box isn't killing me like the Magos!
> 
> *We are shoe twins!  Congrats!*



*CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR LOVELY PURCHASES!*


----------



## chacci1

bellaevangelina said:


>



beautiful!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaEvangelina said:


>



omg! great collection! Congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*hipployta*.... LOVE the Relika... since first release, always have, they look great on you!

*evangelina*... the LP's are fab!

*CG*, congrats on your RB WS! They are gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaEvangelina said:


> mothers day gift



OMG OMG OMG I LOVE!!!!!!! I need black spikes!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm so behind, but I love all the gorgeous new CLs ladies, congrats!!!!

*Rebekah*- the RB watersnake Biancas are just amazing, congrats hun!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


>


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *Bella* and *Dezy* !


----------



## babysweetums

thats quite a gift!!!! congrats bella gorgeous!!


----------



## cts900

*CG*!!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats my sweet friend.  They are perfect.  Perfect, perfect, perfect.


----------



## fbj3936

Finally bought my first pair of CL's today! I went big and found a pair of gold strass shoes and got them for about $1,450. I could NOT be more excited!  This picture does not do them justice, but it's the only one I could find online. So gorgeous!

Pigalle Strass 120 Nappa Wendy
http://intheircloset.com/wp-content...d-strass-crystal-encrusted-stiletto-pumps.jpg


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> *CG*!!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats my sweet friend.  They are perfect.  Perfect, perfect, perfect.


thank u so much sweets!!!


----------



## clothingguru

fbj3936 said:


> Finally bought my first pair of CL's today! I went big and found a pair of gold strass shoes and got them for about $1,450. I could NOT be more excited!  This picture does not do them justice, but it's the only one I could find online. So gorgeous!
> 
> Pigalle Strass 120 Nappa Wendy
> http://intheircloset.com/wp-content...d-strass-crystal-encrusted-stiletto-pumps.jpg



omg gorgeous congrats!


----------



## dc419

*Bella* I love your black spikes!!! What a wonderful gift!!

*fbj * I love your Pigalle strass!! Great first pair!


----------



## dc419

My first pair of CL flats:




Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr





Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


----------



## KarenBorter

dc419 said:


> My first pair of CL flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



Oooooo shiny ... very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## dc419

*KarenBorter* Thank you!!!


----------



## sophe

My newest addition BiBi 140
.5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....


----------



## KarenBorter

sophe said:


> My newest addition BiBi 140
> .5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....



Those are GORGEOUS! Congrats on a lovely shoe!


----------



## Dessye

dc419 said:


> My first pair of CL flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



Ooooo! I love them!  I need more flats in my life (for work).  Congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

sophe said:


> My newest addition BiBi 140
> .5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....



  They are awesome on you!!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

dc419 said:


> My first pair of CL flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


 
Your first and won't be your last pair of flats!  I got bit by the CL flat bug not long ago and am constantly on the lookout for more! They definitely have become a staple in my life. Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

*DC419*... lovely new flats!

*sophe*, your BiBis are FAB!!!


----------



## natassha68

BellaEvangelina said:


> mothers day gift


----------



## natassha68

sophe said:


> My newest addition BiBi 140
> .5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....


----------



## karwood

Gorgeous purchases everyone! Congrats!


----------



## BellaEvangelina

theyre sooo hard to find ! but the store in las vegas had them 
call them you may get lucky  ASK fro veronica good Luck!


aoqtpi said:


> OMG OMG OMG I LOVE!!!!!!! I need black spikes!!!


----------



## BellaEvangelina

theyre sooo hard to find ! but the store in las vegas had them 
call them you may get lucky  ASK for veronica good Luck!


aoqtpi said:


> OMG OMG OMG I LOVE!!!!!!! I need black spikes!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fbj3936 said:


> Finally bought my first pair of CL's today! I went big and found a pair of gold strass shoes and got them for about $1,450. I could NOT be more excited!  This picture does not do them justice, but it's the only one I could find online. So gorgeous!
> 
> Pigalle Strass 120 Nappa Wendy
> http://intheircloset.com/wp-content...d-strass-crystal-encrusted-stiletto-pumps.jpg



Congrats! They are really nice!


----------



## KarenBorter

New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling these shoes are going to get a lot of use!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> My newest addition BiBi 140
> .5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....



OMG! Love those! Where did you get them?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling these shoes are going to get a lot of use!



Omg! Karen love your new purchase! You already got an awesome collection!


----------



## KarenBorter

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Omg! Karen love your new purchase! You already got an awesome collection!



Thank you honey  I am thinking about maybe taking my shoes outside today and shooting some pics to start a little collection thread  I think my "goal" with CL shoes is to buy some of the more outstanding ones while staying within my budget.


----------



## SassySarah

KarenBorter said:


> New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling these shoes are going to get a lot of use!



Wow these are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

The one thing I have learned in this experience is that the Patent Altadama does a NUMBER on my feet and if I plan on wearing ANY other heels after wearing those it's not gonna happen for a few days


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaEvangelina said:


> theyre sooo hard to find ! but the store in las vegas had them
> call them you may get lucky  ASK for veronica good Luck!



Well, I will be in Vegas this week  If it's meant to be I'll find them there


----------



## aoqtpi

dc419 said:


> My first pair of CL flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



Love the black patent!



sophe said:


> My newest addition BiBi 140
> .5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....



Beautiful! I guess you don't have to size down if it's not the suede? I love the ostrich!



KarenBorter said:


> New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the  Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling  these shoes are going to get a lot of use!



Wow, what a vibrant red! Love!


----------



## FashionGoddess

KarenBorter said:


> New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling these shoes are going to get a lot of use!


I love your Eel Lady Peeps...TDF


----------



## singsongjones

*CG*, those RB Biancas are sooo hot!!!!! I am so jealous!!! I should have got a pair when I had the chance *drops tear*


----------



## Stephanie***

wedged boots. don't no their name hehe

another pair... I feel guilty


----------



## Cityfashionista

fbj3936 said:


> Finally bought my first pair of CL's today! I went big and found a pair of gold strass shoes and got them for about $1,450. I could NOT be more excited!  This picture does not do them justice, but it's the only one I could find online. So gorgeous!
> 
> Pigalle Strass 120 Nappa Wendy
> http://intheircloset.com/wp-content...d-strass-crystal-encrusted-stiletto-pumps.jpg





dc419 said:


> My first pair of CL flats:
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr





sophe said:


> My newest addition BiBi 140
> .5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....





KarenBorter said:


> New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling these shoes are going to get a lot of use!



Beautiful purchases. Congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

KarenBorter said:


> New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling these shoes are going to get a lot of use!



Karen!!!! These are so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA texted me yesterday telling me they received a new shipment of Bianca and Pigalle spikes so I dropped by the boutique today, just to check out the amethyst Bianca..They didn't appeal to me as much IRL so I passed..but when I laid my eyes on these Pigalle spikes and tried them on, I knew I had to have them!! they're 1295AUD but I got them anyway to avoid the hassle of endless phone calls and emails.
> 
> Black nappa Pigalle Spikes 100



EEEEEEEEK! i LOVE THESE! 100mm!!!?! I am so so so tempted.


----------



## dc419

*Dessye, Juicyjeans, BellaShoes, aoqtpi, Cityfashionista*
Thank you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

pixie, they are fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

*Pixie!*


----------



## pixiesparkle

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> EEEEEEEEK! i LOVE THESE! 100mm!!!?! I am so so so tempted.


Yes they are Nerdy!! You should totally get them..I didn't feel anything for them at first but when I saw them IRL it was ..the spikes kind of sparkle under the light too


BellaShoes said:


> pixie, they are fantastic!


thanks Bella!!


jenaywins said:


> *Pixie!*


We are shoe twins!! only that mine are 100..your 120 looks a lot sexier though!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Well, I will be in Vegas this week  If it's meant to be I'll find them there



 Have fun in Sin City!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Stephanie*** said:


> wedged boots. don't no their name hehe
> 
> another pair... I feel guilty



Pics?


----------



## Stephanie***

Dessye said:


> Pics?



Long story... the seller is in england and he said he's not at home and forgot to take them with him to post them... they get relisted on ebay... I got the money refunded... tg!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Have fun in Sin City!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## icecreamom

I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots:  but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".


----------



## FlipDiver

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots:  but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".



Congrats! They look fantabulous on you!  What was your shopping nightmare?


----------



## karwood

*Karen,* your red eel LP are truly gorgeous!
*icecream,* purrr-fection!


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots:  but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".



Beyootiful!


----------



## candyapples88

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots:  but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".



 I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## bling*lover

*icecream:* They are gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous Icecreamom!!! Congrats!!


----------



## icecreamom

FlipDiver said:


> Congrats! They look fantabulous on you!  What was your shopping nightmare?


Thank you girl, long story short: shoes were delivered and signed for @ the wrong address, I thought for 30min they were stolen, but now I have them with me and I am a happy camper 



karwood said:


> *Karen,* your red eel LP are truly gorgeous!
> *icecream,* purrr-fection!


Thanks Kar 



aoqtpi said:


> Beyootiful!


Thank you 



candyapples88 said:


> I can't wait to get mine!


Great, we are going to be shoe twins! Yay 



bling*lover said:


> *icecream:* They are gorgeous on you, congrats!


Thanks bling, I absolutely love them, this is the first leopard in my life.


----------



## Cityfashionista

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots:  but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".



I love them!  Congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

KarenBorter said:


> New Lady Peep Red Eel to replace the Chantilly Lace Bianca that just wasn't going to work. I have a feeling these shoes are going to get a lot of use!


Karen! The eel is stunning! 



sophe said:


> My newest addition BiBi 140
> .5 size down (same with my Bianca) a bit tight....


Great! Bibis are one of my fav! These are fab!




dc419 said:


> My first pair of CL flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


So comfy, congrats! you are going to wear them a LOT!


----------



## nalexis2121

gorgeous!


----------



## mal

*icecreamom*, They are so beautiful, perfect on you


----------



## KarenBorter

icecreamom said:


> Karen! The eel is stunning!



Thank you *icecreamom  *YOUR new addition is TDF and  worthy!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> *Karen,* your red eel LP are truly gorgeous!
> *icecream,* purrr-fection!



Thank you *karwood*! I am happy now that the Bianca didn't work out


----------



## 9distelle

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".


Very feminine and they look awesome on your stunning legs & feet, congrats!!!


----------



## icecreamom

9distelle said:


> Very feminine and they look awesome on your stunning legs & feet, congrats!!!


 
Oh thanks :shame:! That's very sweet of you


----------



## icecreamom

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous Icecreamom!!! Congrats!!


 


Cityfashionista said:


> I love them!  Congrats!


 


mal said:


> *icecreamom*, They are so beautiful, perfect on you


 
 ladies!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots:  but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".



Congrats! they look great on you!! 

Btw girls, almost 400 PAGES!!!


----------



## chacci1

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots:  but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".



Gorgeous!  One of my favorite shoes ever!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies  all your new purchases are stunning - congrats x


----------



## soleilbrun

icecream: congrats on the new shoes and sorry about your piggly wigglies. How long does it take a nail to grow back?

City: please, please, please tell me you got those LP gold with pink spikes!


----------



## jeNYC

icecreamom said:


> I got my MBP today.....  After a horrible nightmare posted on the Shopping thread.. they are finally here with me  I love them!
> Sorry for the toe nails :shame: I have blisters and a toe nail fell off my right foot after my trip to NYC.. sounds gross :lolots: but is also pretty painful , I guess I walked too much wearing the wrong shoes (CL and Lanvin flats) DF made fun of me and said "next time, please bring some Reeboks".


 

OMG you HAVE to tell me where you bought them from!  Were they TTS?  thanks!


----------



## icecreamom

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats! they look great on you!!
> 
> Btw girls, almost 400 PAGES!!!





chacci1 said:


> Gorgeous!  One of my favorite shoes ever!


 girls!



soleilbrun said:


> icecream: congrats on the new shoes and sorry about your piggly wigglies. How long does it take a nail to grow back?
> 
> City: please, please, please tell me you got those LP gold with pink spikes!


Almost 2 months, but after it heals it won't be too sensitive and I'll be able to wear shoes like a lady! LOL I've been wearing flips flops everyday to work and school and it's so annoying!



jeNYC said:


> OMG you HAVE to tell me where you bought them from!  Were they TTS?  thanks!


Hi girl!  my dearest *Jenay*  posted them on the deals thread and I was lucky enough to purchase them for a great price and from a super sweet seller. I read here that they are sold out but they may be coming back mid June at the boutiques. And yes! I got them TTS.


----------



## cts900

Beautiful new additions everyone!


----------



## candyapples88

icecreamom said:


> girls!
> 
> 
> Almost 2 months, but after it heals it won't be too sensitive and I'll be able to wear shoes like a lady! LOL I've been wearing flips flops everyday to work and school and it's so annoying!
> 
> 
> Hi girl!  my dearest *Jenay*  posted them on the deals thread and I was lucky enough to purchase them for a great price and from a super sweet seller. I read here that they are sold out but they may be coming back mid June at the boutiques. And yes! I got them TTS.



When you say TTS, do you mean CL or US size?


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> When you say TTS, do you mean CL or US size?



I am learning this can be a MUCH different thing


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I am learning this can be a MUCH different thing



It is very much so and I think it confuses people, or maybe just me! I don't go by CL TTS because to me, there is no such thing! His sizing is so freakin' erratic that I take all my CLs of varying styles in all different sizes. I do better going off my US size and calculating .5 up/down from there. I found this has been a very accurate method for me.


----------



## Dessye

soleilbrun said:


> icecream: congrats on the new shoes and sorry about your piggly wigglies. How long does it take a nail to grow back?
> 
> *City: please, please, please tell me you got those LP gold with pink spikes!*



She didn't :cry:  I was hoping to look forward to her mod pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

icecream!!! SOOOOOOO fabulous! The 120mm's?


----------



## ricepot

*icecreamom*:  I am  over your new shoes!!  They are gorgeous.  I am :greengrin: with envy!!  Congratulations on a fabulous find!


----------



## monsieurAG

Lady Peeps black on black


----------



## jenayb

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black



Stunning!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black



 OMG, each time I see these they look more and more stunning. I can't wait to see them in person tomorrow. I have them on hold so I am praying that they fit. They look gorgeous on you


----------



## Stephanie***

Sexy shoes + sexy legs = 

they look amazing on you!!!



monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


----------



## candyapples88

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


----------



## monsieurAG

*jenaywins SongbirdDiva Stephanie*** candyapples88*

thanks for the compliments!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> It is very much so and I think it confuses people, or maybe just me! I don't go by CL TTS because to me, there is no such thing! His sizing is so freakin' erratic that I take all my CLs of varying styles in all different sizes. I do better going off my US size and calculating .5 up/down from there. I found this has been a very accurate method for me.



My US Size is 7.5. I now have CL's in my closet that are 37.5, 37 and 36.5. The WS Bianca I should have taken in a 37, lesson learned. Then, to top all this off, my SA told me that the pre-fall styles that are coming out are running large and this run of shoes, in general, are large. Makes me nervous to try to order online or even ebay ... For the older styles I will reference the sizing info thread but for the newer ones, I am going to have to try on. 

The Delico, I am a 37 or even a 36.5 for sure. Bianca, a 37 for sure. Thanks to you, *candyapples* (and other ladies here), I am learning


----------



## KarenBorter

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black



 amazing!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> My US Size is 7.5. I now have CL's in my closet that are 37.5, 37 and 36.5. The WS Bianca I should have taken in a 37, lesson learned. Then, to top all this off, my SA told me that the pre-fall styles that are coming out are running large and this run of shoes, in general, are large. Makes me nervous to try to order online or even ebay ... For the older styles I will reference the sizing info thread but for the newer ones, I am going to have to try on.
> 
> The Delico, I am a 37 or even a 36.5 for sure. Bianca, a 37 for sure. Thanks to you, *candyapples* (and other ladies here), I am learning



Great, now I don't know what size I'll be for the MBP I've been patiently waiting for. Hopefully the sizing for those don't change.


----------



## annamoon

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


 
Fantastic heels, you look great in them. 
Enjoy every minute of the time wearing them!!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Great, now I don't know what size I'll be for the MBP I've been patiently waiting for. Hopefully the sizing for those don't change.



Yeah, I am nervous about the Maggie. I reserved one in 37.5 which is what I am wearing in the Mago and that's perfect (and maybe even a tad too tight, but that's been remedied with socks in the toebox and now they are nearly perfect). My SA seems to think that the 37.5 in the Maggie will be fine.


----------



## pixiesparkle

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


They look greatttt on you!!! I actually think the black on black looks a lot nicer than the old silver on black..and the 150 height makes it even better!!


----------



## monsieurAG

pixiesparkle said:


> They look greatttt on you!!! I actually think the black on black looks a lot nicer than the old silver on black..and the 150 height makes it even better!!



Thanks!

Yes. I have to agree! The black spikes create a glittery effect that is better than the gun metal ones....subtle yet gorgeous...


----------



## monsieurAG

thanks *KarenBorter * and *annamoon*


----------



## 9distelle

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


Stunning, congrats!!!
How do you find in them?


----------



## sophe

*icecreamom *- Yea,My BiBi is so comfy and easy to walk,but I'm more interested with your MBP! They are HOTTTT! where did you get them?

*natassha68* , *Cityfashionista* , *Dessye*- Thank you ladies 

*aoqtpi* - I thought it will be same sizing with my Bianca,I love ostrich~~ they look so stunning!

*CRISPEDROSA* - I bought this in Japan last week,I didn't notice they are such expensive there.... hooo

*KarenBorter* - Thanks and I loveeeeee your Lady Peep Red Eel,They are so beautiful, perfect on you  Big Congrats!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Dessye said:


> She didn't :cry:  I was hoping to look forward to her mod pics!


 
Oh well they will come around again and even cheaper! City is on the DL.  I hope she's alright maybe just busy.

City: Are you ok?  Are you doing fabulous things with fabulous people?


----------



## soleilbrun

Monsieur: love the black on black!


----------



## aoqtpi

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black



Love love LOVE!!!


----------



## icecreamom

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


 

Ohhh my! These are stunning!!!


----------



## icecreamom

BellaShoes said:


> icecream!!! SOOOOOOO fabulous! The 120mm's?


Yep! 120mm, completely inlove , I was thinking, are these inappropriate for a wedding?  and I mean.. my wedding, I'm not having a big ceremony, and will probably wear a short cute dress and have a dinner reception at a nice restaurant... I was contemplating RB Balotas or WS AD, but now... I think I want to wear these, dun know! 




ricepot said:


> *icecreamom*:  I am  over your new shoes!!  They are gorgeous.  I am :greengrin:with envy!!  Congratulations on a fabulous find!


  girl!


sophe said:


> *icecreamom *- Yea,My BiBi is so comfy and easy to walk,but I'm more interested with your MBP! They are HOTTTT! where did you get them?


Check the deals thread here, the sweet ladies are always checking and finding the best deals !


----------



## monsieurAG

yeah...i am so addicted to black spikes now...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black




OMG! they look awesome!!


----------



## aoqtpi

monsieurAG said:


> yeah...i am so addicted to black spikes now...



Ditto!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black



I love these! You look fantastic in them!


----------



## Cityfashionista

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black



 Fabulous! I think I'm becoming a convert of this shoe! 



soleilbrun said:


> Oh well they will come around again and even cheaper! City is on the DL.  I hope she's alright maybe just busy.
> 
> City: Are you ok?  Are you doing fabulous things with fabulous people?



I'm here babe!  I didn't order them. :cry: I just couldn't see myself paying $1400 for them especially when I'm still doing the Batik dance.

I want a LP. I want  Batik, a cosmo, a Eel, that pink & gold spike one & now I want the black/black.

All of them aren't in the cards for me but 2-3 could be.


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> Fabulous! I think I'm becoming a convert of this shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here babe!  I didn't order them. :cry: *I just couldn't see myself paying $1400 for them* especially when I'm still doing the Batik dance.
> 
> I want a LP. I want  Batik, a cosmo, a Eel, that pink & gold spike one & now I want the black/black.
> 
> All of them aren't in the cards for me but 2-3 could be.



And she KNOWS I would have flown to Philly if she had  There are other shoes that she LOVES that $ 1400 could buy.


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> And she KNOWS I would have flown to Philly if she had  There are other shoes that she LOVES that $ 1400 could buy.




  You're too good to me.


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> You're too good to me.



 stick with me kid  hahahaha


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> stick with me kid  hahahaha


----------



## soleilbrun

City: I don't think we ever got any footage of the batik dance.  When is it coming?


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> City: I don't think we ever got any footage of the batik dance.  When is it coming?



No Batik for me.

The dance I'm doing is I've been going back & forth over buying it for like a month now.

I still haven't decided. I just keep buying Dafs. I can't resist that shoe.:shame:

I have a 5 or 6 shoe package coming soon. I could up it to 7 but now that the Cosmo is in & may get that over the Batik.


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> No Batik for me.
> 
> The dance I'm doing is I've been going back & forth over buying it for like a month now.
> 
> I still haven't decided. I just keep buying Dafs. I can't resist that shoe.:shame:
> 
> I have a 5 or 6 shoe package coming soon. I could up it to 7 but now that the Cosmo is in & may get that over the Batik.


 Yay, reveals!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Cityfashionista said:


> No Batik for me.
> 
> The dance I'm doing is I've been going back & forth over buying it for like a month now.
> 
> I still haven't decided. I just keep buying Dafs. I can't resist that shoe.:shame:
> 
> I have a 5 or 6 shoe package coming soon. I could up it to 7 but now that the Cosmo is in & may get that over the Batik.



Yeeeey! Darling, cant wait to see those packages!


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> Yay, reveals!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yeeeey! Darling, cant wait to see those packages!



I need to save for the sales though. That's another reason I haven't bought a Batik yet.

That money can go toward my sale shoes & clutch.

I'm planning on hitting the sales like a demon! :ninja: :devil: 

Dh is also getting salty about all the packages. :shame:

I must find a way to pacify him.


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely additions, everyone.


----------



## r6girl2005

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


 
Uhhh those are so amazing.....congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

ohhhh, *monsieur*, they are fantastic!


----------



## icecreamom

Cityfashionista said:


> I need to save for the sales though. That's another reason I haven't bought a Batik yet.
> 
> That money can go toward my sale shoes & clutch.
> 
> I'm planning on hitting the sales like a demon! :ninja: :devil:
> 
> Dh is also getting salty about all the packages. :shame:
> 
> *I must find a way to pacify him*.


 
Come on girl! nice home made dinner, candles, wine and you know you got it all under control!


----------



## Cityfashionista

icecreamom said:


> Come on girl! nice home made dinner, candles, wine and you know you got it all under control!



 yeah I'm not too worried about him. I just feel bad for him because he's sick & cranky & my fashion has cluttered the place.

OTOH he may be accepting a position that will cause me to up & move again so he knows he needs to pacify me & he knows just how he can do that.


----------



## icecreamom

Cityfashionista said:


> yeah I'm not too worried about him. I just feel bad for him because he's sick & cranky & my fashion has cluttered the place.
> 
> OTOH he may be accepting a position that will cause me to up & move again so he knows he needs to pacify me & he knows just *how he can do that*.


 
I see a tsunami of fab shoes for you in the near future


----------



## Cityfashionista

icecreamom said:


> I see a tsunami of fab shoes for you in the near future



 He's also offered to pay me to take off a few days this week so I guess that must mean he's open to spending money? :lolots:

After the sales I plan to slow down on my shoe buying (I think) I'm getting overwhelmed by them. I may go back to purse buying.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

monsieurAG said:


> Lady Peeps black on black


 
gorgeous!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

A few pairs to round out my collection!

Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)





Camel Jazz Decollete 100


----------



## candyapples88

chloe speaks said:


> A few pairs to round out my collection!
> 
> Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Jazz Decollete 100



Great purchases! Looks like the cami piggies worked out for you after all....?


----------



## juicyjeans

Finally my something lace arrived! ~ Lace Fifi 100









and C'est Moi Booties


----------



## juicyjeans

chloe speaks said:


> A few pairs to round out my collection!
> 
> Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Jazz Decollete 100


 
Love them both!  Congrats


----------



## chloe speaks

candyapples88 said:


> Great purchases! Looks like the cami piggies worked out for you after all....?


 
*Candyapples* - it was *fate*. The ones I wrote about were TOO big as you predicted, but I had already paid for them. After you advised, I figured I would just sell them when I got them, and was on eBay the next day and found the same in a mismatched pair - one shoe .5 down, the other shoe 1 size down (in exactly the same sides where one of my feet is a little bigger/smaller!). So I bought. As ypu can see, these fit!

*juicyjeans*: I LOVE both pair!


----------



## candyapples88

chloe speaks said:


> *Candyapples* - it was *fate*. The ones I wrote about were TOO big as you predicted, but I had already paid for them. After you advised, I figured I would just sell them when I got them, and was on eBay the next day and found the same in a mismatched pair - one shoe .5 down, the other shoe 1 size down (in exactly the same sides where one of my feet is a little bigger/smaller!). So I bought. As ypu can see, these fit!
> 
> *juicyjeans*: I LOVE both pair!



Wow, the shoe God was watching over you


----------



## Hot4fashion

So for my first CL Purchase I decided to go with....

But now Im hooked I want them ALL


----------



## candyapples88

*Juicy* - Love the lace and booties!

*Hot* - MBB are always a good way to go


----------



## juicyjeans

Hot4fashion said:


> So for my first CL Purchase I decided to go with....
> 
> But now Im hooked I want them ALL


 
Your MBB are incredible *HOT * congrats!!!


----------



## icecreamom

chloe speaks said:


> A few pairs to round out my collection!
> 
> Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)


Love those pigalles girl!



juicyjeans said:


> Finally my something lace arrived! ~ Lace Fifi 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and C'est Moi Booties


Lace  Stunning!



Hot4fashion said:


> So for my first CL Purchase I decided to go with....
> 
> But now Im hooked I want them ALL


Congrats on your first, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## nalexis2121

i got my black on black pigalles today ......

 i dont think im inlove though, those lady peep black on black spikes are stuck in my head!


----------



## nalexis2121

just realized this is my 4th purchase in 3 months 0_o


----------



## KarenBorter

chloe speaks said:


> A few pairs to round out my collection!
> 
> Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Jazz Decollete 100



both absolutely gorgeous! congrats on the Pigalle working out for you after all!


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> Finally my something lace arrived! ~ Lace Fifi 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and C'est Moi Booties



congrats on 2 great pairs~!


----------



## KarenBorter

Hot4fashion said:


> So for my first CL Purchase I decided to go with....
> 
> But now Im hooked I want them ALL



Enjoy your MBB's they are lovely and congrats on your first pair!


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> i got my black on black pigalles today ......
> 
> i dont think im inlove though, those lady peep black on black spikes are stuck in my head!



you have 10 days to decide  If you don't love them call and see if they have the LP's in your size and have them hold for you!


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> you have 10 days to decide  If you don't love them call and see if they have the LP's in your size and have them hold for you!



thanks KB sadly i got these from net a porter they had none 

maybe ill return and just try to find the LP's  because i NEED them lol


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> thanks KB sadly i got these from net a porter they had none
> 
> maybe ill return and just try to find the LP's  because i NEED them lol



awwww  I think I saw them at Robertson, have you tried calling there? 

I hope you get your LP's!


----------



## KarenBorter

(as a side note: I am getting my LP's back from the cobbler tomorrow at noon, I can't wait, I missed them  )


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> awwww  I think I saw them at Robertson, have you tried calling there?
> 
> I hope you get your LP's!



Thank you I'll call in the morning thanks a bunch


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chloe speaks said:


> A few pairs to round out my collection!
> 
> Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Jazz Decollete 100



Great find!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nalexis2121 said:


> just realized this is my 4th purchase in 3 months 0_o



hehehe , I know, I can understand how you feel... think your shoes never left you


----------



## Dessye

Congrats ladies on your amazing purchases and mod shots!!!!!

*City*: the cosmo is IN? WHERE?


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, sorry been a very busy bee house hunting the last few days ... All your new purchases are the nuts  
And City, can't wait too see ALL your new pairs, I know every single pair are absolutely stunning.
I got my cosmo LPs today  so I'll be doing a reveal very soon, just waiting on a couple more,
Dessye-Selfridges have the cosmo in, it arrived on Wednesday  x


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry been a very busy bee house hunting the last few days ... All your new purchases are the nuts
> And City, can't wait too see ALL your new pairs, I know every single pair are absolutely stunning.
> I got my cosmo LPs today  so I'll be doing a reveal very soon, just waiting on a couple more,
> Dessye-Selfridges have the cosmo in, it arrived on Wednesday  x



The Cosmo LP is out already, huh? Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> The Cosmo LP is out already, huh? Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



I know quick ay! They are so super stunning - love them 
I'm finding loads of the fall styles are appearing...I wished they slowed down a bit!


----------



## Cityfashionista

chloe speaks said:


> A few pairs to round out my collection!
> 
> Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)
> 
> 
> Camel Jazz Decollete 100





juicyjeans said:


> Finally my something lace arrived! ~ Lace Fifi 100
> 
> 
> 
> and C'est Moi Booties





Hot4fashion said:


> So for my first CL Purchase I decided to go with....
> 
> But now Im hooked I want them ALL





nalexis2121 said:


> i got my black on black pigalles today ......
> 
> i dont think im inlove though, those lady peep black on black spikes are stuck in my head!




Beautiful buys ladies.  *Nalexis *I'm sorry you aren't in love with your Pigalles but I think they're nice.

The UK are due to get the LPs soon if you're interested.



Dessye said:


> Congrats ladies on your amazing purchases and mod shots!!!!!
> 
> *City*: the cosmo is IN? WHERE?





Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry been a very busy bee house hunting the last few days ... All your new purchases are the nuts
> And City, can't wait too see ALL your new pairs, I know every single pair are absolutely stunning.
> I got my cosmo LPs today  so I'll be doing a reveal very soon, just waiting on a couple more,
> Dessye-Selfridges have the cosmo in, it arrived on Wednesday  x



Yes the Cosmos are also at JJR.

I didn't know they were at Selfridges already *Clooky. * for your kind words.
It's hard keeping up. I think I'm going to have to wait on them. I have to stop adding to my package & wait for the sales.


----------



## nalexis2121

CRISPEDROSA said:


> hehehe , I know, I can understand how you feel... think your shoes never left you



this is true! and they bring me so much joy!!  i really need to slow down tho ill be living out of shoes lol


----------



## nalexis2121

Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful buys ladies.  *Nalexis *I'm sorry you aren't in love with your Pigalles but I think they're nice.
> 
> The UK are due to get the LPs soon if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Cosmos are also at JJR.
> 
> I didn't know they were at Selfridges already *Clooky. * for your kind words.
> It's hard keeping up. I think I'm going to have to wait on them. I have to stop adding to my package & wait for the sales.




thank you! ill have to keep my eye out and my ears open for phone calls lol


----------



## nalexis2121

i also returned my spikes because i just wasnt happy with net a porter this time i didnt get my "black gift packaging" nor were the shoes packed with care my daffs didnt have any stuffing in the toe box or the black tags or the shoe shape stick smh and the black on black pigalles had marks on both soles and a few of the spikes were discolored! hmph. I should take pics before i return them.


----------



## meltdown_ice

nalexis2121 said:


> i also returned my spikes because i just wasnt happy with net a porter this time i didnt get my "black gift packaging" nor were the shoes packed with care my daffs didnt have any stuffing in the toe box or the black tags or the shoe shape stick smh and the black on black pigalles had marks on both soles and a few of the spikes were discolored! hmph. I should take pics before i return them.




I feel they should inspect the shoes before sending out, i read that another TPFer also had a similar experience to yours...The last 2 pairs i got from NAP; Magos and Pigalle Platos also didn't have any stuffings and sticks, I was a little shocked as they used to have the most immaculate packaging i have seen.


----------



## nalexis2121

meltdown_ice said:


> I feel they should inspect the shoes before sending out, i read that another TPFer also had a similar experience to yours...The last 2 pairs i got from NAP; Magos and Pigalle Platos also didn't have any stuffings and sticks, I was a little shocked as they used to have the most immaculate packaging i have seen.



I feel the same and according to the inspection sticker they do (psssh) both pair of my daffs that I received from there are flawless beautiful no a mark these pigalles look like they had been tried out on someones hardwood or tile floor or maybe slide across a surface. I called and made a note and I also sent a email as my packaging that came with the daff I got today was missing the black tags as well as no stuffing or shoe shape holder stick things (LOL) in the shoes...i know im sure its gets busy in the warehouse but I expect things to be sent to me in the same condition they want them to be returned. Especially when i have a gazillion papers in my box reminding me of the terms and conditions. The issues with the pigalles really soured it for me and I didnt even try them on because of this!


----------



## expensive shoes

Yeah, I just received my chartruse or whatever color, daffs from netaporter, they didn't give me a black box either, which is becoming a habit with them...


----------



## KarenBorter

nalexis2121 said:


> I feel the same and according to the inspection sticker they do (psssh) both pair of my daffs that I received from there are flawless beautiful no a mark these pigalles look like they had been tried out on someones hardwood or tile floor or maybe slide across a surface. I called and made a note and I also sent a email as my packaging that came with the daff I got today was missing the black tags as well as no stuffing or shoe shape holder stick things (LOL) in the shoes...i know im sure its gets busy in the warehouse but I expect things to be sent to me in the same condition they want them to be returned. Especially when i have a gazillion papers in my box reminding me of the terms and conditions. The issues with the pigalles really soured it for me and I didnt even try them on because of this!



wow ... seriously? I know that another gal who just ordered from NAP didn't get the special extra box packaging either. And for your shoes to be "new" and come in that shape is bad. I know that sometimes the boutiques even are missing the stick things, especially if it's a display shoe. Does NAP have a brick and mortar storefront? or is it just mail order. Either way, no excuse for this. I hope they don't try charging you for the damage


----------



## nalexis2121

KarenBorter said:


> wow ... seriously? I know that another gal who just ordered from NAP didn't get the special extra box packaging either. And for your shoes to be "new" and come in that shape is bad. I know that sometimes the boutiques even are missing the stick things, especially if it's a display shoe. Does NAP have a brick and mortar storefront? or is it just mail order. Either way, no excuse for this. I hope they don't try charging you for the damage



Yes, it's so noticeable to that I know they wouldn't miss it and I didn't want to ake changes trying something on in the condition the inside sole of the right pigalle was lifting as soon as I pulled it out the box. And to my knowledge they do not have a store front but they do hand deliver in NY so I could be wrong? And I sure hope they don't try to charge me either because I will raise hell.


----------



## cts900

Beautiful new buys ladies!


----------



## mal

expensive shoes said:


> Yeah, I just received my chartruse or whatever color, daffs from netaporter, they didn't give me a black box either, which is becoming a habit with them...


 


KarenBorter said:


> wow ... seriously? I know that another gal who just ordered from NAP didn't get the special extra box packaging either. And for your shoes to be "new" and come in that shape is bad. I know that sometimes the boutiques even are missing the stick things, especially if it's a display shoe. Does NAP have a brick and mortar storefront? or is it just mail order. Either way, no excuse for this. I hope they don't try charging you for the damage


My last order from NAP was a year ago and I got no black box then, just a ribbon. I LOVED those boxes and have kept all the old ones I got. I thought someone told me they discontinued using them. It's funny how important those little things are


----------



## dc419

*Juicyjeans *was right, I caught the CL flat bug! My second pair of CL flats. I got them today from Saks at the galleria! =]




Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


----------



## expensive shoes

mal said:


> My last order from NAP was a year ago and I got no black box then, just a ribbon. I LOVED those boxes and have kept all the old ones I got. I thought someone told me they discontinued using them. It's funny how important those little things are



I ordered black patent pigalles last year and was sent the box, had to exchange them for a larger size and did not receive the box, just a ribbon and ever since then.......


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dc419 said:


> *Juicyjeans *was right, I caught the CL flat bug! My second pair of CL flats. I got them today from Saks at the galleria! =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



They're adorable! I've been telling myself I need more flats in my life as well


----------



## dc419

Thank you *SchnauzerCrazy*! Flats are so comfortable!


----------



## imelda74

RedBottomLover said:


> My new found love, my beige kid Bibi


 
Hello, Gorgeous.  these are my next CL.


----------



## wayfarer

Hello ladies! I used to post a little two years ago and took a looong break because there is too much temptation. After a long self-imposed ban I bought two new pairs recently and the sweet seller (thank you!) reminded me about TPF so here I am. 

Revealing my two new babies, black kid Maudissima (toe cleavage looks less extreme in person) and beige nappa MBB!


----------



## Ilgin

dc419 said:


> *Juicyjeans *was right, I caught the CL flat bug! My second pair of CL flats. I got them today from Saks at the galleria! =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


 
love these!! I terribly need a pair!


----------



## phiphi

beautiful buys ladies!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wayfarer said:


> Hello ladies! I used to post a little two years ago and took a looong break because there is too much temptation. After a long self-imposed ban I bought two new pairs recently and the sweet seller (thank you!) reminded me about TPF so here I am.
> 
> Revealing my two new babies, black kid Maudissima (toe cleavage looks less extreme in person) and beige nappa MBB!



Congrats! love your MBB!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dc419 said:


> *Juicyjeans *was right, I caught the CL flat bug! My second pair of CL flats. I got them today from Saks at the galleria! =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



Great pics! beautiful shoes!


----------



## dc419

Thank you *llgin, phiphi, crispedrosa*!!! 


*Wayfarer* I love your new Maudissima!!


----------



## imelda74

Chins4 said:


> One more from me
> 
> I love how the print on these is different from each angle you look at them


 
OMG those are amazing.  What are they and where might I find them?  

On that note  Ladies, I love all of your purchases, you all look fab, duh keep up the shoe parade please.
La Girl, what are those shoes in your avatar? Black and strappy, loves them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

imelda74 said:


> OMG those are amazing.  What are they and where might I find them?
> 
> On that note  Ladies, I love all of your purchases, you all look fab, duh keep up the shoe parade please.
> La Girl, what are those shoes in your avatar? Black and strappy, loves them.



LA Girl has a Balota in her avi.


----------



## Cityfashionista

dc419 said:


> *Juicyjeans *was right, I caught the CL flat bug! My second pair of CL flats. I got them today from Saks at the galleria! =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr





wayfarer said:


> Hello ladies! I used to post a little two years ago and took a looong break because there is too much temptation. After a long self-imposed ban I bought two new pairs recently and the sweet seller (thank you!) reminded me about TPF so here I am.
> 
> Revealing my two new babies, black kid Maudissima (toe cleavage looks less extreme in person) and beige nappa MBB!



 Great purchase ladies! Congrats!


----------



## Tiffy24

My first shoes from a CL boutique. Black Patent Altadamas from Horatio. Never thought I would buy anything over 120, but these are actually very easy to walk in!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i'm so behind on my purchases hehe here are a few of my new ones!










Cosmo Python ADS 






White Python NPs





Amethyste Biancas





Zoupis! I always loved these and am so happy to have them


----------



## juicyjeans

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so behind on my purchases hehe here are a few of my new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo Python ADS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Python NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoupis! I always loved these and am so happy to have them


 
omg *Nerdy *!!! I am in love with them all


----------



## jeshika

*NERDY*!!!!!!!!!! You have been so baaaaaad!!!!!!!

 the new ads! OMG those cosmo python ADs! 

May we have mod pix of the zoupis? they look so fun!

ps. shoe cousins on the Pik^3!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

Tiffy24 said:


> My first shoes from a CL boutique. Black Patent Altadamas from Horatio. Never thought I would buy anything over 120, but these are actually very easy to walk in!



congrats *Tiffy*!!!! They look fab on you! Aren't the ADs great? I wore my RB watersnake ADs and they are so comfy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Tiffy24 said:


> My first shoes from a CL boutique. Black Patent Altadamas from Horatio. Never thought I would buy anything over 120, but these are actually very easy to walk in!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so behind on my purchases hehe here are a few of my new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo Python ADS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Python NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Biancas
> 
> 
> Zoupis! I always loved these and am so happy to have them




Beautifl shoes ladies! Congrats! 
Nerdy I need to raid your shoe closet! Those Cosmos, the NPs & the Pik are TDF


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Tiffy24 said:


> My first shoes from a CL boutique. Black Patent Altadamas from Horatio. Never thought I would buy anything over 120, but these are actually very easy to walk in!



Congrats on them - they're beautiful!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so behind on my purchases hehe here are a few of my new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo Python ADS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Python NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoupis! I always loved these and am so happy to have them



they're all gorgeous but the cosmo python ADs are absolutely TDF! Congrats on all your beautiful purchases!


----------



## chacci1

Here is my red suede daffy!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Here is my red suede daffy!



Ooh that is a beautiful, deep red! How are you liking the style? When I first saw them in a stock pic I thought of Minnie Mouse but they aren't as unwieldy on your foot as I imagined them to be. Are they comfortable? (I hope that doesn't come out as a back-handed compliment: I honestly like them on you)


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ooh that is a beautiful, deep red! How are you liking the style? When I first saw them in a stock pic I thought of Minnie Mouse but they aren't as unwieldy on your foot as I imagined them to be. Are they comfortable? (I hope that doesn't come out as a back-handed compliment: I honestly like them on you)



I love them!  The red is gorgeous!  And you are absolutely right.  The stock picture did nothing for these!  I Went in thinking I was going to get the chartreuse color, but, quickly realized that was too much for me.  As soon as i put these on, I couldn't resist because of the color.  They are also super comfortable (just like the daffodil).   (no worries about the Minnie mouse statement!  Ha ha.    This shoe is def one that looks better on than in the stock pics)


----------



## dc419

*Cityfashionista* Thank you!!!!


----------



## dc419

*chacci1* They are beautiful!!! I love them!!


----------



## missgiannina

chacci1 said:


> I love them!  The red is gorgeous!  And you are absolutely right.  The stock picture did nothing for these!  I Went in thinking I was going to get the chartreuse color, but, quickly realized that was too much for me.  As soon as i put these on, I couldn't resist because of the color.  They are also super comfortable (just like the daffodil).   (no worries about the Minnie mouse statement!  Ha ha.    This shoe is def one that looks better on than in the stock pics)



are they TTS or 1/2 size down like  people were saying?


----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> Here is my red suede daffy!




What a beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

*chacci:* WOW they are fab, the color is gorgeous and they look amazing on you. Congrats hun!
*Nerdy:* Thats quite a haul, congrats on all of them, they are all gorgeous. I especially love the pik^3 they are so fierce!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Been a tad MIA this weekend ... but just gazed thru all the new purchases  lovely all! Nerdy great haul darlin'


----------



## imelda74

Cityfashionista said:


> LA Girl has a Balota in her avi.


 
Thanks City, I realized that about 4 posts after i posted this one.  they just looked different from the front i guess.


----------



## 9distelle

Tiffy24 said:


> My first shoes from a CL boutique. Black Patent Altadamas from Horatio. Never thought I would buy anything over 120, but these are actually very easy to walk in!


Great CLs and they look stunning on your beautiful feet, congrats!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

Here is a quick picture of my latest additions modeling pics to come........
Purple Greissimo and Black Elisa.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> Here is my red suede daffy!



Omg! Beautiful! Its a SO? Love them!


----------



## Chins4

imelda74 said:


> OMG those are amazing. What are they and where might I find them?


 
These are the Very Prive in 'Giraffe Orlato' pony hair print. Ebay find


----------



## chacci1

missgiannina said:


> are they TTS or 1/2 size down like  people were saying?



I took them 1/2 size down.  So my us tts is 37.5, I took these in a size 37.  Hth!


----------



## chacci1

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Omg! Beautiful! Its a SO? Love them!



Thank you!  No. They were not a special order.   I purchased them at horatio..


----------



## chacci1

bling*lover said:


> *chacci:* WOW they are fab, the color is gorgeous and they look amazing on you. Congrats hun!
> *Nerdy:* Thats quite a haul, congrats on all of them, they are all gorgeous. I especially love the pik^3 they are so fierce!!



Thank you!


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> What a beautiful color! Congrats!



Thanks babe!  Can't wait to see your new reveals!


----------



## chacci1

dc419 said:


> *chacci1* They are beautiful!!! I love them!!



Thank you!


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Here is my red suede daffy!



OMG!!!! nuts: I'm in total love with these shoes in this colour, they are by far the best! Congrats chacci.

I'm waiting on the green in my tts - their going to be to big ay?!?!....
Wish I could get the red thou! X


----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> Thanks babe!  Can't wait to see your new reveals!




 I had to cut down on my package.  I thought I'd get the red eel LP but no. I need to be a good girl. :cry:

I actually have some sale shoes lined up instead. To me that's being a good girl. Finding things on sale.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> OMG!!!! nuts: I'm in total love with these shoes in this colour, they are by far the best! Congrats chacci.
> 
> I'm waiting on the green in my tts - their going to be to big ay?!?!....
> Wish I could get the red thou! X




Get the red one to keep the other company!

Do it for me.


----------



## Cityfashionista

imelda74 said:


> Thanks City, I realized that about 4 posts after i posted this one.  they just looked different from the front i guess.



Don't worry. It happens to me all the time.


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> OMG!!!! nuts: I'm in total love with these shoes in this colour, they are by far the best! Congrats chacci.
> 
> I'm waiting on the green in my tts - their going to be to big ay?!?!....
> Wish I could get the red thou! X



THANK YOU!!!  I love them too!!!  I'm glad that you got the chartreuse!!  I think it may be a tad bit too big...but, you can probably get away with padding it.  The 37 on me fits perfectly and my true US size is a 37.5.  But, my foot is also narrow, I think if my foot were wide, I would def. have to go up 1/2 size.  So depending on your foot I guess would be the answer??  Good luck!  Let me know how they fit AND can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Get the red one to keep the other company!
> 
> Do it for me.



City, your so naughty!...lol :lolots: x


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm so behind, gorgeous new CLs ladies!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> I had to cut down on my package.  I thought I'd get the red eel LP but no. I need to be a good girl. :cry:
> 
> I actually have some sale shoes lined up instead. To me that's being a good girl. Finding things on sale.



I passed on the red eel LP too! 

Me too - like sale shoes


----------



## chacci1

Cityfashionista said:


> I had to cut down on my package.  I thought I'd get the red eel LP but no. I need to be a good girl. :cry:
> 
> I actually have some sale shoes lined up instead. To me that's being a good girl. Finding things on sale.



Ummmm....just noticed that you changed your avi???  Can I say, LOVE!!!!

Hey...sales...are even better!!  Still can't wait to see your reveals!  (I must admit that I either today or tomorrow will have another reveal...and it has somthing to do with the LP you mentioned )......


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> City, your so naughty!...lol :lolots: x



Me never.


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> THANK YOU!!!  I love them too!!!  I'm glad that you got the chartreuse!!  I think it may be a tad bit too big...but, you can probably get away with padding it.  The 37 on me fits perfectly and my true US size is a 37.5.  But, my foot is also narrow, I think if my foot were wide, I would def. have to go up 1/2 size.  So depending on your foot I guess would be the answer??  Good luck!  Let me know how they fit AND can't wait to see your reveal!!



Oh well hopefully they will fit if not I'll make them 

Their just whinging their way across the channel to London as I type (hopefully) 
I've got a nice big fat reveal coming later this week, fingers coward they will be in it


----------



## Clooky001

Clooky001 said:


> Oh well hopefully they will fit if not I'll make them
> 
> Their just whinging their way across the channel to London as I type (hopefully)
> I've got a nice big fat reveal coming later this week, fingers coward they will be in it



Fingers crossed!!! iPhone spell check!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I passed on the red eel LP too!
> 
> Me too - like sale shoes


Sales shoes is like good chocolate. I just can't get enough.



chacci1 said:


> Ummmm....just noticed that you changed your avi???  Can I say, LOVE!!!!
> 
> Hey...sales...are even better!!  Still can't wait to see your reveals!  (I must admit that I either today or tomorrow will have another reveal...and it has somthing to do with the LP you mentioned )......




I'm weak! I can't take seeing that beautiful LP. I may break & buy. :cry:



Dh loves them & he told me to get the but he doesn't know about the Chanel I accidentally bought. :shame:

No Pretty LP eel for me. 

 on the avi love!


----------



## chacci1

I'm weak! I can't take seeing that beautiful LP. I may break & buy. :cry:



Dh loves them & he told me to get the but he doesn't know about the Chanel I accidentally bought. :shame:

No Pretty LP eel for me. [/QUOTE]



UMMMM....what is this about a Framboise Daffodile that I hear????????????  This is like the best kept secret......I D.I.E!!!!!!  Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> I'm weak! I can't take seeing that beautiful LP. I may break & buy. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Dh loves them & he told me to get the but he doesn't know about the Chanel I accidentally bought. :shame:
> 
> No Pretty LP eel for me.





UMMMM....what is this about a Framboise Daffodile that I hear????????????  This is like the best kept secret......I D.I.E!!!!!!  Can't wait to see!!![/QUOTE]

 Me either. I bought her sight unseen.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Get the red one to keep the other company!
> 
> Do it for me.



I'm thinking LD in red suede???? Emmm...


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I'm thinking LD in red suede???? Emmm...



That's going to be so hot! i'm also thinking of the red LD but if I can get the blue suede LD on sale I'll strass it & be back on my Daf ban.

I just can strass the pretty pink Daf. it's cruel & should be illegal.


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Fingers crossed!!! iPhone spell check!!



Can't wait to see!    Also.  How are those gorg python lady daff's doing?  That was you that had those right?  Oh how I wish I had gotten my little hands on those!


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> That's going to be so hot! i'm also thinking of the red LD but if I can get the blue suede LD on sale I'll strass it & be back on my Daf ban.
> 
> I just can strass the pretty pink Daf. it's cruel & should be illegal.



Selfridge are still waiting on their shipment of the RB suede daff, can't see it making sale but you never know right?!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Selfridge are still waiting on their shipment of the RB suede daff, can't see it making sale but you never know right?!




You never know  

If not I'm cool with the ones I have & I'll strass a red LD


----------



## Cityfashionista

chacci1 said:


> Can't wait to see!    Also.  How are those gorg python lady daff's doing?  That was you that had those right?  Oh how I wish I had gotten my little hands on those!



IKR. I wish she lived closer so I can have visitation rights with her Dafs & MM.

She is the Daf queen!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

it's a dangerous obsession.  Great new pair!!


----------



## razorkiss58

My first pair! Need heel pads though


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> You never know
> 
> If not I'm cool with the ones I have & I'll strass a red LD



No no!!.... You can't strass a red... Reds the best  

You will just have to get 2 pairs!! :lolots: x


----------



## Clooky001

razorkiss58 said:


> My first pair! Need heel pads though



Razor, they are lovely-what a great first pair, congrats


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Can't wait to see!    Also.  How are those gorg python lady daff's doing?  That was you that had those right?  Oh how I wish I had gotten my little hands on those!





Cityfashionista said:


> IKR. I wish she lived closer so I can have visitation rights with her Dafs & MM.
> 
> She is the Daf queen!


----------



## chacci1

2 more to debut.  1 I received a few weeks ago and promised to post pics.  The other just received today.  Sorry for dirty mirror!  Realized after I took pics..
First, lady peep in red eel.









Second.  Leopard Bianca


----------



## chacci1

razorkiss58 said:


> My first pair! Need heel pads though




LOVE THESE!!!! ENJOY!!!


*NERDY*:  Congrats on your wonderful buys!!!!  Those AD's are too die for!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> A few pairs to round out my collection!
> 
> Pigalle Camouflage 120 (ponyhair w/ patent heel)
> Camel Jazz Decollete 100



Beautiful!



juicyjeans said:


> Finally my something lace arrived! ~ Lace Fifi 100
> 
> and C'est Moi Booties



So classy!



Hot4fashion said:


> So for my first CL Purchase I decided to go with....
> 
> But now Im hooked I want them ALL



Great firsts!



nalexis2121 said:


> i got my black on black pigalles today ......
> 
> i dont think im inlove though, those lady peep black on black spikes are stuck in my head!



These are great, but I am absolutely head-over-heels for the black spike LPs as well!



dc419 said:


> *Juicyjeans *was right, I caught the CL flat bug! My second pair of CL flats. I got them today from Saks at the galleria! =]
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> Christian Louboutin by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



Love this colour!



wayfarer said:


> Hello ladies! I used to post a little two years  ago and took a looong break because there is too much temptation. After  a long self-imposed ban I bought two new pairs recently and the sweet  seller (thank you!) reminded me about TPF so here I am.
> 
> Revealing my two new babies, black kid Maudissima (toe cleavage looks less extreme in person) and beige nappa MBB!



MBB is one of my favourites! Great choices!



Tiffy24 said:


> My first shoes from a CL boutique. Black Patent Altadamas from Horatio.  Never thought I would buy anything over 120, but these are actually very  easy to walk in!



Adore the black patent!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so behind on my purchases hehe here are a few of my new ones!
> 
> Cosmo Python ADS
> 
> White Python NPs
> 
> Amethyste Biancas
> 
> Zoupis! I always loved these and am so happy to have them



All great buys, but I'm absolutely drooling over the python! 



chacci1 said:


> Here is my red suede daffy!



Love the red suede!



chacci1 said:


> 2 more to debut. 1 I received a few weeks ago and promised to post pics. The other just received today. Sorry for dirty mirror! Realized after I took pics..
> First, lady peep in red eel.
> 
> Second. Leopard Bianca



These are fab! Can't wait to see your other two!


----------



## candyapples88

Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these



Oh they're beautiful! I love leopard! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Clooky001

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these



They are lush-congrats candyapples


----------



## chacci1

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these





Beautiful!


----------



## dc419

*aoqtpi* Thank you!!


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh they're beautiful! I love leopard! CONGRATS!!





Clooky001 said:


> They are lush-congrats candyapples





chacci1 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

*chacci*! Love the red eel and the leopard bianca!! I pre-ordered from Saks.. where did you find yours?!


----------



## chacci1

BellaShoes said:


> *chacci*! Love the red eel and the leopard bianca!! I pre-ordered from Saks.. where did you find yours?!





Thank you!!!  I got my Leopard Bianca's from Horatio.  Several of the Louboutin boutiques received theirs already a few weeks back.  (Not sure how many are left at this point but you could try if you want them sooner....)


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Here is my red suede daffy!



omg LOVE


----------



## sophe

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these



Wow!they are so beautiful!! I just ordered mine,but may I know did you take TTS?thanks and big congras,they are hot on you!


----------



## Dessye

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these



They are beautiful on you!


----------



## Dessye

I am definitely loving the Daffy much more than the Daffodile.  I might consider getting a pair in suede!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> I am definitely loving the Daffy much more than the Daffodile.  I might consider getting a pair in suede!



Go for it!  I love them!


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> omg LOVE



Thanks dear!  Quick quest.  Did you end up keeping the chartreuse daffodil?  I'm dying to see those!  I loved them on the nap site!


----------



## SassySarah

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these



OMG I'm in love with these!  They look fab on you!  Where did you find them?


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these



OMG SO HAPPY FOR YOU  they look LOVELY on you! congrats *candyapples*


----------



## KarenBorter

chacci1 said:


> 2 more to debut.  1 I received a few weeks ago and promised to post pics.  The other just received today.  Sorry for dirty mirror!  Realized after I took pics..
> First, lady peep in red eel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second.  Leopard Bianca



Yay shoe twin! Aren't the LP's gorgeous?!


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Thanks dear!  Quick quest.  Did you end up keeping the chartreuse daffodil?  I'm dying to see those!  I loved them on the nap site!



YES! I took pic and mod pics i will post today!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi Ladies,

Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
I'm so happy to have found them.
Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.

My new AD black crystal


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal



they're beautiful!! CONGRATS!


----------



## 9distelle

chacci1 said:


> 2 more to debut.  1 I received a few weeks ago and promised to post pics.  The other just received today.  Sorry for dirty mirror!  Realized after I took pics..
> First, lady peep in red eel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second.  Leopard Bianca


Congrats for LP's and Bianca's, how do you find in them?


----------



## karwood

Congrats to everyone on all your beautiful purchases!


----------



## candyapples88

sophe said:


> Wow!they are so beautiful!! I just ordered mine,but may I know did you take TTS?thanks and big congras,they are hot on you!



Thank you! I ordered a half size up from my US size. Congrats on snagging a pair!



Dessye said:


> They are beautiful on you!







SassySarah said:


> OMG I'm in love with these!  They look fab on you!  Where did you find them?



Thank you! The online boutique has them. Only sizes 38 and 38.5 right now.



KarenBorter said:


> OMG SO HAPPY FOR YOU  they look LOVELY on you! congrats *candyapples*


----------



## jenayb

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal


 
Beautiful!! Where did you find them - how much?


----------



## aoqtpi

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal



I can't get enough of the black crystal! Congrats!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal




Gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions, ladies!


----------



## 9distelle

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these


Stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

very hot! glad they fit!


candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these


----------



## jeNYC

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these



So glad you received them!  I've been taking them out everyday to look lol



ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal


 
Beautiful!  Looks like candy


----------



## candyapples88

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> very hot! glad they fit!



Thank you...I am too!



9distelle said:


> Stunning, congrats!!!







jeNYC said:


> So glad you received them!  I've been taking them out everyday to look lol
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Looks like candy



Me too! I really love them  I still take out some of my non-new CLs and try them on!


----------



## Dessye

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal





I'm having a heart attack over here!!! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## r6girl2005

Ok ladies the black nappa MBBs have arrived and I'm a little torn. They were a struggle to put on, they feel nice and snug....except in the front. I've attached a picture to try and show that. Opinions from any of you that own these. Do they look that bad or am I making it a bigger deal than it is??? 

Sorry for the office bathroom pics and my squashed second toe on my right foot! Oh and don't mind that bottom bow with a mind of its own, I will fix it if I decide to keep them.


----------



## Luv n bags

^Not sure what is bothering you, but I love your new MBB's.  They look like they fit perfectly.


----------



## r6girl2005

tigertrixie said:


> ^Not sure what is bothering you, but I love your new MBB's.  They look like they fit perfectly.



The last picture doesn't show it real well but there is quite a bit of space/gapping in the front. Like I said I'm just wondering if I'm making a deal out of nothing. I hope you found yourself a pair Tiger.


----------



## juicyjeans

r6girl2005 said:


> Ok ladies the black nappa MBBs have arrived and I'm a little torn. They were a struggle to put on, they feel nice and snug....except in the front. I've attached a picture to try and show that. Opinions from any of you that own these. Do they look that bad or am I making it a bigger deal than it is???
> 
> Sorry for the office bathroom pics and my squashed second toe on my right foot! Oh and don't mind that bottom bow with a mind of its own, I will fix it if I decide to keep them.



They look AMAZING on you!!! Keep


----------



## KarenBorter

r6girl2005 said:


> Ok ladies the black nappa MBBs have arrived and I'm a little torn. They were a struggle to put on, they feel nice and snug....except in the front. I've attached a picture to try and show that. Opinions from any of you that own these. Do they look that bad or am I making it a bigger deal than it is???
> 
> Sorry for the office bathroom pics and my squashed second toe on my right foot! Oh and don't mind that bottom bow with a mind of its own, I will fix it if I decide to keep them.



I vote fix that bow and keep


----------



## inspiredgem

I think they look perfect!  I vote keep them!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I vote keep. But also, go with what you're comfortable with.


----------



## BattyBugs

I think they fit you perfectly. Keep!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Just got the leopard mini chad bibis today & I LOVE them! They look sooo beautiful IRL. I don't know if I'll keep them though, I got .5 down from my CL TTS. Does anyone know if these will stretch a bit? Idk.. They're a little uncomfortable, don't know if I should keep the 37 or get the 37.5.


----------



## aoqtpi

Tanzanite Bibis! Went to the boutique looking for the black spike LPs, but they only had a 35, which I could not make work if I wasn't willing to amputate my big toe (I did consider this though ) and they pulled these out of the back. They're a 35 too, but I think I can make them work. I ordered some wooden stretchers last week so we'll see how these fit in the morning


----------



## Luv n bags

r6girl2005 said:


> The last picture doesn't show it real well but there is quite a bit of space/gapping in the front. Like I said I'm just wondering if I'm making a deal out of nothing. I hope you found yourself a pair Tiger.


 
I did! Not on sale, but this might be one of the few pairs I am willing to pay full price for.  Nordys did not have my size, so if they do go on sale, I am SOL!


----------



## BellaShoes

R6, the MBB's are perfect!

aoqtpi, love your new Tanzanite bibi's!

Mrs awesome, they are fab!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Ok ladies the black nappa MBBs have arrived and I'm a little torn. They were a struggle to put on, they feel nice and snug....except in the front. I've attached a picture to try and show that. Opinions from any of you that own these. Do they look that bad or am I making it a bigger deal than it is???
> 
> Sorry for the office bathroom pics and my squashed second toe on my right foot! Oh and don't mind that bottom bow with a mind of its own, I will fix it if I decide to keep them.


 
I think they look beautiful on you!!!
Keep them!!!


----------



## stilly

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these


 
These look phenomenal on you *candyapples*!!!
They look great with jeans!!!


----------



## chacci1

9distelle said:


> Congrats for LP's and Bianca's, how do you find in them?



Thanks!!!  The LP's I went TTS (US Size) and for the Bianca's, I went 1/2 size down...


----------



## chacci1

KarenBorter said:


> Yay shoe twin! Aren't the LP's gorgeous?!



Love them!!!  And, i will admit, you were my inspiration for these!  I was originally going to get the LP in the red patent.  When I saw these though, on, all things changed!!!  Thanks for posting the pics that you did!


----------



## chacci1

aoqtpi said:


> Tanzanite Bibis! Went to the boutique looking for the black spike LPs, but they only had a 35, which I could not make work if I wasn't willing to amputate my big toe (I did consider this though ) and they pulled these out of the back. They're a 35 too, but I think I can make them work. I ordered some wooden stretchers last week so we'll see how these fit in the morning




WOW!! I Am not a Bibi fan at all....but these, make me love the bibi!  The color is gorg!!!  Congrats!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> These look phenomenal on you *candyapples*!!!
> They look great with jeans!!!



 I  them so


----------



## BellaEvangelina

the lady peep w/ spikes? Confy???? NOPE !!!! hahahah but is the price you pay for beautiful /sexy shoes LOL


9distelle said:


> Woow!!!
> How do you find in them, are super comfy?


----------



## candyapples88

r6girl2005 said:


> Ok ladies the black nappa MBBs have arrived and I'm a little torn. They were a struggle to put on, they feel nice and snug....except in the front. I've attached a picture to try and show that. Opinions from any of you that own these. Do they look that bad or am I making it a bigger deal than it is???
> 
> Sorry for the office bathroom pics and my squashed second toe on my right foot! Oh and don't mind that bottom bow with a mind of its own, I will fix it if I decide to keep them.



I think they look great!



Mrs. Awesome said:


> Just got the leopard mini chad bibis today & I LOVE them! They look sooo beautiful IRL. I don't know if I'll keep them though, I got .5 down from my CL TTS. Does anyone know if these will stretch a bit? Idk.. They're a little uncomfortable, don't know if I should keep the 37 or get the 37.5.



Pretty! Try the 37.5 before exchanging...



aoqtpi said:


> Tanzanite Bibis! Went to the boutique looking for the black spike LPs, but they only had a 35, which I could not make work if I wasn't willing to amputate my big toe (I did consider this though ) and they pulled these out of the back. They're a 35 too, but I think I can make them work. I ordered some wooden stretchers last week so we'll see how these fit in the morning



Love the color!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Thanks *Candy*, I'm gonna call my SA tomorrow about the 37.5. It sucks that I make these decisions late at night, I wish it was tomorrow already!! lol


----------



## Tiffy24

Thank you, ladies, for all the compliments


----------



## monsieurAG

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal



This is beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## sparklepurse

aoqtpi said:


> Tanzanite Bibis! Went to the boutique looking for the black spike LPs, but they only had a 35, which I could not make work if I wasn't willing to amputate my big toe (I did consider this though ) and they pulled these out of the back. They're a 35 too, but I think I can make them work. I ordered some wooden stretchers last week so we'll see how these fit in the morning


 
Wow, So beautifull and color Wowwwww! love them   from where you got them? I want to have them

Are they comfy when you walk with them?

May I know.


----------



## ROXANE2007

very much Ladies for your all comments




Dessye said:


> I'm having a heart attack over here!!! I can't wait to get mine!



This crystal python is a real beauty, i hope they will be quickly yours


----------



## 9distelle

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal


These are amazing, congrats!!!
Mod pics please!:sunnies


----------



## Dessye

ROXANE2007 said:


> very much Ladies for your all comments
> 
> This crystal python is a real beauty, i hope they will be quickly yours


----------



## r6girl2005

tigertrixie said:


> ^Not sure what is bothering you, but I love your new MBB's. They look like they fit perfectly.


 


juicyjeans said:


> They look AMAZING on you!!! Keep


 


KarenBorter said:


> I vote fix that bow and keep


 


inspiredgem said:


> I think they look perfect! I vote keep them!


 


misselizabeth22 said:


> I vote keep. But also, go with what you're comfortable with.


 


BattyBugs said:


> I think they fit you perfectly. Keep!


 


BellaShoes said:


> R6, the MBB's are perfect!


 


stilly said:


> I think they look beautiful on you!!!
> Keep them!!!


 


candyapples88 said:


> I think they look great!


 
Thanks ladies, I guess I was just really freaking out because one; I've never had a pair of booties before so I don't know what to expect and two; for the price of the shoes I want them to be perfect. I will keep them


----------



## inspiredgem

This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up!  So many beautiful new additions - congrats! 

Here are my latest.


----------



## capv29

Lovely additions ladies!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

chacci1 said:


> Love them!!!  And, i will admit, you were my inspiration for these!  I was originally going to get the LP in the red patent.  When I saw these though, on, all things changed!!!  Thanks for posting the pics that you did!



Awwww thank you  I never thought I would own a red shoe and like it let alone love it. Isn't the eel just TDF? And it's such a great material for a shoe, so flexible. Like I said; I wore the LP for 9 HOURS on Saturday the only break was in the movie theater where I took them off for about 1 hour. You will love them, promise


----------



## bling*lover

inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up! So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.


 
They are both gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## karwood

*r6girl,* I think they look fabulous on you. If you are still not 100% sure if you like how they look on you,  perhaps  you should try a different size for comparison and then decide.
*Mrs. Awesome*, they are beautiful. With the Bibi, you want a tight fit, especially since the pitch is very high. At the same, you don't want them to be too tight to the point of feeling uncomfortable. I would probably suggest that you go up 1/2 a size and add padding if needed.
*aoqtpi,* love the color!
*inspired,* Both of your new additions are very lovely, especially the leopard Bibi!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

karwood said:


> *Mrs. Awesome*, they are beautiful. With the Bibi, you want a tight fit, especially since the pitch is very high. At the same, you don't want them to be too tight to the point of feeling uncomfortable. I would probably suggest that you go up 1/2 a size and add padding if needed.




Thanks Karwood! I'm still debating on keeping the 37, but I think you're right. I feel like they'd be a lot more loose if I size up. I tried the biancas on in a 37.5 and they were a bit loose so I'm thinking the sizing would be about the same in the bibi.


----------



## icecreamom

candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these


 
SHOE TWIN! I'm so happy you found them


----------



## icecreamom

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal


Stunning.. never seen these before, just amazing 



r6girl2005 said:


> Ok ladies the black nappa MBBs have arrived and I'm a little torn. They were a struggle to put on, they feel nice and snug....except in the front. I've attached a picture to try and show that. Opinions from any of you that own these. Do they look that bad or am I making it a bigger deal than it is???
> 
> Sorry for the office bathroom pics and my squashed second toe on my right foot! Oh and don't mind that bottom bow with a mind of its own, I will fix it if I decide to keep them.


I don't see anything wrong, all I see is pure hottness! 



Mrs. Awesome said:


> Just got the leopard mini chad bibis today & I LOVE them! They look sooo beautiful IRL. I don't know if I'll keep them though, I got .5 down from my CL TTS. Does anyone know if these will stretch a bit? Idk.. They're a little uncomfortable, don't know if I should keep the 37 or get the 37.5.


They will stretch I got miy Bibis a full size down from my TTS and after 3 wears they now fit perfectly! 



aoqtpi said:


> Tanzanite Bibis! Went to the boutique looking for the black spike LPs, but they only had a 35, which I could not make work if I wasn't willing to amputate my big toe (I did consider this though ) and they pulled these out of the back. They're a 35 too, but I think I can make them work. I ordered some wooden stretchers last week so we'll see how these fit in the morning


Love the color! Bibi is one of my fav styles ever 



inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up! So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.


More Bibis  I loveeee! May have to add these to my wishlist, Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up! So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.


 
*P!!!!! *

I'm not sure which of the _three_ I like the most! 

Congrats honey - no one deserves those two pairs as much as you!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

icecreamom said:


> They will stretch I got miy Bibis a full size down from my TTS and after 3 wears they now fit perfectly!



Thanks for the reassurance *Icecreamom*! I feel a lot better about keeping them now, haha!


----------



## aoqtpi

inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up!  So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.



Love them both!


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> They will stretch I got miy Bibis a full size down from my TTS and after 3 wears they now fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> Love the color! Bibi is one of my fav styles ever



Thank you! And so glad to hear that; they're killing my toes right now and I was starting to regret going the half-size down!


----------



## candyapples88

icecreamom said:


> SHOE TWIN! I'm so happy you found them


----------



## juicyjeans

inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up! So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.


 
Both pairs are amazing! Congrats


----------



## PeepToe

inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up!  So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.



Shoe twins on the Biancas! Congrats, I love them both!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up!  So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.



These are gorgeous!! I'm loving the leopard Bibis. Are they the mini chad?

lol, never mind, I see that it is


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *Bella*, *Chacci*, *Candyapples* and *Karwood*!

*Sparkle*, I got them from the Vegas boutique. I got them a .5 size down, so I'm having a little trouble walking in them. I heard that the suede stretches _a lot_ though, so hopefully they'll be just right in a few wears


----------



## Hipployta

I got four in the mail today...but picture taking is beyond me at the moment so St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge (Ebay), Rouge Patent Bianca (Brown Thomas Dublin), Lady Peep Red Eel (Brown Thomas Dublin), and Very Prive Oxblood Glitter (Ebay).  I also got the Fine Bretelle in Canvas/Snakeskin a while ago and never did a reveal...*shrug*


----------



## inspiredgem

capv29 said:


> Lovely additions ladies!!!


Thanks!



bling*lover said:


> They are both gorgeous, congrats!


Thank you 



karwood said:


> inspired, Both of your new additions are very lovely, especially the leopard Bibi!


Thank you karwood!  I wasn't 100% sure about this pair but when I finally saw them in person it was true love.



icecreamom said:


> More Bibis I loveeee! May have to add these to my wishlist, Gorgeous!!!


Thank you - I love the Bibi's too  



jenaywins said:


> P!!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure which of the three I like the most!
> 
> Congrats honey - no one deserves those two pairs as much as you!!


Thanks J'enay - you're so sweet!  



aoqtpi said:


> Love them both!


Thank you.  I'm drooling over your Tanzanite Bibi's! 



juicyjeans said:


> Both pairs are amazing! Congrats


Thank you 



PeepToe said:


> Shoe twins on the Biancas! Congrats, I love them both!


Thanks!  I missed out on these last year so I was so excited when I found out they brought them back this season. 



SongbirdDiva said:


> These are gorgeous!! I'm loving the leopard Bibis. Are they the mini chad?
> 
> lol, never mind, I see that it is


Thanks Songbird!  Yes, they are the Mini Chad


----------



## inspiredgem

Hipployta said:


> I got four in the mail today...but picture taking is beyond me at the moment so St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge (Ebay), Rouge Patent Bianca (Brown Thomas Dublin), Lady Peep Red Eel (Brown Thomas Dublin), and Very Prive Oxblood Glitter (Ebay).  I also got the Fine Bretelle in Canvas/Snakeskin a while ago and never did a reveal...*shrug*



Amazing haul - congrats!  I can't wait to see some modeling pictures (you always wear such pretty outfits).


----------



## Hipployta

inspiredgem said:


> Amazing haul - congrats!  I can't wait to see some modeling pictures (you always wear such pretty outfits).



Thank you for the compliment!

When I take pictures of all my shoes to put on their boxes (because for Hurricane season all shoes are going into their boxes and inside my closet) I'll post them


----------



## chloe speaks

razorkiss58 said:


> My first pair! Need heel pads though


What a first pair! Some ladies' HG! Lovely!



chacci1 said:


> 2 more to debut. 1 I received a few weeks ago and promised to post pics. The other just received today. Sorry for dirty mirror! Realized after I took pics..
> First, lady peep in red eel.




Eel. Sexy. Leopard. Rawr!



candyapples88 said:


> Received these today! Probably one of my fav CLs...I feel lucky to have these


Candy, those are beauties on you!



ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal


Those are amazing! congrats!



aoqtpi said:


> Tanzanite Bibis! Went to the boutique looking for the black spike LPs, but they only had a 35, which I could not make work if I wasn't willing to amputate my big toe (I did consider this though ) and they pulled these out of the back. They're a 35 too, but I think I can make them work. I ordered some wooden stretchers last week so we'll see how these fit in the morning


Tanzanite! bibi! wonderful



inspiredgem said:


> This thread is moving so quickly I can't keep up! So many beautiful new additions - congrats!
> 
> Here are my latest.


Those are some of my favorite shoes! Mini Chad is in my list of wants, but must rest the wallet. We'll see if the shoe gods make us shoe twins


----------



## candyapples88

chloe speaks said:


> What a first pair! Some ladies' HG! Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eel. Sexy. Leopard. Rawr!
> 
> 
> Candy, those are beauties on you!
> 
> 
> Those are amazing! congrats!
> 
> 
> Tanzanite! bibi! wonderful
> 
> 
> Those are some of my favorite shoes! Mini Chad is in my list of wants, but must rest the wallet. We'll see if the shoe gods make us shoe twins


----------



## Hipployta

Hipployta said:


> I got four in the mail today...but picture taking is beyond me at the moment so St. Pierre Ostrich Wedge (Ebay), Rouge Patent Bianca (Brown Thomas Dublin), Lady Peep Red Eel (Brown Thomas Dublin), and Very Prive Oxblood Glitter (Ebay).  I also got the Fine Bretelle in Canvas/Snakeskin a while ago and never did a reveal...*shrug*



Pictures of the shoes since I stopped being lazy 


















Rouge Patent Bianca


----------



## Hipployta

I abhor these shoes...they are going back to Dublin




Lady Peep Red Eel


----------



## crownofhearts

These are not *new* (they were my very 1st pair of Loubies!) but since *I* am new, w.t.heck  
CL Bow Satin D'orsay in Champagne-- Purchased June 2009 for my wedding, via Footcandy Shoes


----------



## Hipployta

Very Prive Oxblood





St. Pierre Ostrich 










Fine Bretelle Canvas/Snakeskin


----------



## crownofhearts

Sry 1 more... so pretty, i die


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

crownofhearts said:


> These are not *new* (they were my very 1st pair of Loubies!) but since *I* am new, w.t.heck
> CL Bow Satin D'orsay in Champagne-- Purchased June 2009 for my wedding, via Footcandy Shoes



You were a beautiful bride!



Hipployta said:


> Very Prive Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Pierre Ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle Canvas/Snakeskin



Congrats on all of them and good luck with getting the Pampas - that is one gorgeous shoe. So far, the Fine Bretelle is my favorite. It's so elegant in my opinion!! Can't wait for the modeling shots!


----------



## chanel*liz

just got a new haul - lady daf in beige, ambertina, and balotas. woohoo!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

chloe speaks said:


> Those are some of my favorite shoes! Mini Chad is in my list of wants, but must rest the wallet. We'll see if the shoe gods make us shoe twins



I hope we'll be shoe twins soon 

*crownofhearts* - beautiful shoes for a beautiful bride! 

*Hipployta* - I really love all your new pairs - especially the Rouge Biancas!  I'm so happy that you were able to get them.  Sorry to hear you don't care for the Eel LP's but the Petrol St. Pierre's more than make up for the disappointment. 

*chanel*liz* -   Please post some pictures of those beauties!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> Pictures of the shoes since I stopped being lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Patent Bianca


ohhh congrats!!! this colour is def my fav Bianca colour in patent so far..modelling pics when you have time pls!


----------



## lowisa

I got these in New York the other day.  They go really well with my pyjama pants



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1413010&stc=1&d=1306379409
*XXXXX*


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hipployta said:


> Very Prive Oxblood


----------



## l.a_girl19

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Here my new beauties; I love them. I believe that they are in the pairs which I like more.
> I'm so happy to have found them.
> Excuse me for bat pics, but i've take them with my iphone, and there was little light.
> 
> My new AD black crystal


 

 WOW. I wish I didn't have to pass on these...so amazing!!! Congrats!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> Ok ladies the black nappa MBBs have arrived and I'm a little torn. They were a struggle to put on, they feel nice and snug....except in the front. I've attached a picture to try and show that. Opinions from any of you that own these. Do they look that bad or am I making it a bigger deal than it is???
> 
> Sorry for the office bathroom pics and my squashed second toe on my right foot! Oh and don't mind that bottom bow with a mind of its own, I will fix it if I decide to keep them.


 

They look beautiful on you!!! Congrats!!!



aoqtpi said:


> Tanzanite Bibis! Went to the boutique looking for the black spike LPs, but they only had a 35, which I could not make work if I wasn't willing to amputate my big toe (I did consider this though ) and they pulled these out of the back. They're a 35 too, but I think I can make them work. I ordered some wooden stretchers last week so we'll see how these fit in the morning


 

Ohh la la. Gorgeous color! Congrats!!!



Hipployta said:


> I abhor these shoes...they are going back to Dublin
> 
> Lady Peep Red Eel


 

OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE your new pairs...especially the LPs!! That red is so vibrant! Congrats!!!!



crownofhearts said:


> These are not *new* (they were my very 1st pair of Loubies!) but since *I* am new, w.t.heck
> CL Bow Satin D'orsay in Champagne-- Purchased June 2009 for my wedding, via Footcandy Shoes


 
Congrats!! What a lovely wedding picture!!! 



Hipployta said:


> Very Prive Oxblood
> 
> 
> St. Pierre Ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle Canvas/Snakeskin


 
Huge congrats!!! What a haul!!!



Hipployta said:


> Very Prive Oxblood


 
I never get sick of looking at these!!! Beautiful!!


I apoligize if I missed anyone!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hipployta said:


> Very Prive Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Pierre Ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle Canvas/Snakeskin



what lot of goddies!!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, ladies on your awesome purchases!!!!


----------



## Louise26

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hipployta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Prive Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Gorgeous!! Where did you get these??
> Congrats!!
Click to expand...


----------



## icecreamom

crownofhearts said:


> These are not *new* (they were my very 1st pair of Loubies!) but since *I* am new, w.t.heck
> CL Bow Satin D'orsay in Champagne-- Purchased June 2009 for my wedding, via Footcandy Shoes



Ohh wow! You look so pretty!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.


----------



## ntntgo

I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11


----------



## hazeltt

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work. Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.


 
They're beautiful! Congrats! I can't wait to get my hands on a pair!



ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11


 
These are beautiful! I love the red and beige together! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11


 
Congrats *Nat*, they are so amazing and gorgeous on you. Thanks for posting!


----------



## chacci1

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.




Ok...These are the ones that I really want!  All the boutiques have told me that they have not received their shipment yet???  Do you mind telling me where you got these from??  TIA!
They are gorg. on you!!


----------



## candyapples88

chacci1 said:


> Ok...These are the ones that I really want!  All the boutiques have told me that they have not received their shipment yet???  Do you mind telling me where you got these from??  TIA!
> They are gorg. on you!!



Sorry to butt in again, but Costa Mesa received their shipment yesterday! Go, go


----------



## chacci1

candyapples88 said:


> Sorry to butt in again, but Costa Mesa received their shipment yesterday! Go, go



Ha Ha!!!  No way babe...not butting in at all!!!!  Just called Robertson  (wrong store!!).  Calling Costa Mesa now!!


----------



## chacci1

:cry:No go at Costa Mesa!  Sold out of my size.  Oh well...guess I will have to wait for the other boutiques that I've put my name down....


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks candy, hazel, and chacci.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.



These are beautiful! Congrats!!



ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11



These are gorgeous!!! I LOVE the red! 

I didn't know you put a ban on modeling pics - is it because they were stolen?


----------



## MadameElle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> These are beautiful! Congrats!!



Thanks


----------



## surlygirl

the new leopard is a lot darker! i want to see them in person ... like on my foot!!! they look great on you *madame*!

*nat *- loving the luxura! they look amazing on you! thanks for sharing!


----------



## surlygirl

very pretty, *crown*!!! such a perfect wedding shoe. you looked beautiful!

*hipp*!!! what a haul, chica! the rouge biancas are just fantastic! sorry that you're not loving the lady peeps, though. i had and sold my oxblood glitter vps, so every time i see them looking so pretty and sparkly it makes me a little sad! they are gorgeous!


----------



## r6girl2005

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.



Congrats they are amazing!

I haven't gotten my phone call from Costa Mesa yet for these :cry:


ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11



That red is so striking!


----------



## aoqtpi

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.



These are fab! I love!



ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11



Wow, what a fantastic contrast of materials and colours! They are indeed incredible!


----------



## MadameElle

surlygirl said:


> the new leopard is a lot darker! i want to see them in person ... like on my foot!!! they look great on you *madame*



Thanks surly.  I want to see them on you too.


----------



## PeepToe

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.


 I just called and there is one person on the wait list for my size. So if they don't take them, they are mine!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MadameElle

Thanks r6girl and aoqtpi.  They are amazing.  They are so comfortable and easier to walk in than my MBB.  Now, I having second thoughts about getting the black crystal python AD or MBP.  

Anyone know if LV is getting the black cystal python MBP? (I'm in CA so I can pick them up from LV if they will be getting it).  Off to send an email.


----------



## chacci1

Anyone know if LV is getting the black cystal python MBP? (I'm in CA so I can pick them up from LV if they will be getting it).  Off to send an email.[/QUOTE]

They are not.   They are getting the black crystal python in the Altadama style, lady daff and a flat.   However, they could always transfer it in for you from another boutique!  Good luck!


----------



## Hipployta

inspiredgem said:


> *Hipployta* - I really love all your new pairs - especially the Rouge Biancas!  I'm so happy that you were able to get them.  Sorry to hear you don't care for the Eel LP's but the Petrol St. Pierre's more than make up for the disappointment.



You are so right LOL



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats on all of them and good luck with getting the Pampas - that is one gorgeous shoe. So far, the Fine Bretelle is my favorite. It's so elegant in my opinion!! Can't wait for the modeling shots!



Pampas are almost a done deal.  Brown Thomas is getting Selfridge to transfer a pair over so when my LPs get there they just charge the difference...and it should be about $200 less than the US price



chanel*liz said:


> just got a new haul - lady daf in beige, ambertina, and balotas. woohoo!!!



That is a serious haul...congrats!



pixiesparkle said:


> ohhh congrats!!! this colour is def my fav Bianca colour in patent so far..modelling pics when you have time pls!



I adore the color as well...I'm so glad that Brown Thomas happened to get them 



SongbirdDiva said:


>



I'm glad I got my Dorothy shoes LOL



l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE your new pairs...especially the LPs!! That red is so vibrant! Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congrats!!! What a haul!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I never get sick of looking at these!!! Beautiful!!



The red is vibrant but something about it is distasteful to me so they've been shipped back



CRISPEDROSA said:


> what lot of goddies!!!



I'm excited!



blackbeltshoppr said:


> SongbirdDiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Gorgeous!! Where did you get these??
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay Hunting...FINALLY paid off
> 
> 
> 
> MadameElle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute! Is it just me or are these darker than last year?
> 
> 
> 
> ntntgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...they are so cute. I thought about going to Bal Harbour to try them on at least but passed. The silver WS version is still invading my thoughts though
Click to expand...


----------



## MadameElle

Hipployta said:


> Cute! Is it just me or are these darker than last year?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new shoes ladies!!!! I have one to share very soon!


----------



## NY_Mami

crownofhearts said:


> These are not *new* (they were my very 1st pair of Loubies!) but since *I* am new, w.t.heck
> CL Bow Satin D'orsay in Champagne-- Purchased June 2009 for my wedding, via Footcandy Shoes


 

Congrats!


----------



## sophe

Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS


----------



## 9distelle

Hipployta said:


> Very Prive Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Pierre Ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle Canvas/Snakeskin


Stunning additions, especially the VP's, congrats!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS



Wow, nice! love color!


----------



## aoqtpi

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS




Mmm, I love Fram! These look fantastic on you!


----------



## ntntgo

Hipployta said:


> You are so right LOL
> 
> 
> Ah...they are so cute. I thought about going to Bal Harbour to try them on at least but passed. The silver WS version is still invading my thoughts though


 
*Hipployta*-I have the watersnake version and the Lux in the UV and I have to say that this style is not only really flattering but they are so comfotrable.  You should definately consider the red.


----------



## ntntgo

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS



*Sophe*-I love love love these.  Wear them in great health and style.


----------



## vuittongirl82

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS


  Absolutely matches the hermes birkin that you got there!


----------



## icecreamom

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS


 
Lovely!  The color is just perfect


----------



## icecreamom

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work. Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.


 
HAWWWTTT!  So sexy...!


----------



## icecreamom

Hipployta said:


> Very Prive Oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Pierre Ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle Canvas/Snakeskin


 
Somebody went on a shopping spree! Love the new additions, Bianca has always been my long time favorite!


----------



## ntntgo

*Iowisa*-perfect pairing with PJ pants.  Love them.
*MadameElle*-those are so you.  Totally perfect for you.
*Hipp*-I love those Oxbloods.  I bought those a few years ago to wear for Halloween as Dorothy. Afterwards, I just got obsessed with wearing them with rolled up jeans.  Hot Hot Hot  The rest of the haul...Le Faint
*Crownofhearts*-Seriously, you look like you are right out of a magazine.  What a gorgeous bride. The shoes are fab but YOU are the real are the picture of the perfect bride. I wish you lots of love, health and happiness.
*Inspired*-seriously...gorgeous.
*R6*-the MBBs look great on you and they'll mold to your feet.
*Candy*-love 'em!!!
*MrsAwesome*-they are awesome.
*aoqtpi*-seriously, seriously...Tanzanite Bibis??? Are you trying to give me a heartattack
*chacci*-JEALOUS.  What a haul. Love the Daffys
*Roxanne*-my favorite shoe in the most amazing python.  WOW
*Razor*-my UHG. Lucky
*sincere*-love them both
*tiffy*-great shoe. Can't go wrong with those.
*nerdy*-love them all. You have amassed quite the collection.
*chins*-I think I need those now
*juicy*-someone's found a new obsession. Love the flats.
*wayfarer*-they both look great on you.
*Redbottom*-I love those. Thinking I need them.

Everyone else, awesome stuff.  I went back 10 pages (my limit) and just die over what you've all gotten.  Wear them in the best of health and fashion.  And, try to stay upright (a problem that I have)


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> *Iowisa*-perfect pairing with PJ pants.  Love them.
> *MadameElle*-those are so you.  Totally perfect for you.
> *Hipp*-I love those Oxbloods.  I bought those a few years ago to wear for Halloween as Dorothy. Afterwards, I just got obsessed with wearing them with rolled up jeans.  Hot Hot Hot  The rest of the haul...Le Faint
> *Crownofhearts*-Seriously, you look like you are right out of a magazine.  What a gorgeous bride. The shoes are fab but YOU are the real are the picture of the perfect bride. I wish you lots of love, health and happiness.
> *Inspired*-seriously...gorgeous.
> *R6*-the MBBs look great on you and they'll mold to your feet.
> *Candy*-love 'em!!!
> *MrsAwesome*-they are awesome.
> *aoqtpi*-seriously, seriously...Tanzanite Bibis??? Are you trying to give me a heartattack
> *chacci*-JEALOUS.  What a haul. Love the Daffys
> *Roxanne*-my favorite shoe in the most amazing python.  WOW
> *Razor*-my UHG. Lucky
> *sincere*-love them both
> *tiffy*-great shoe. Can't go wrong with those.
> *nerdy*-love them all. You have amassed quite the collection.
> *chins*-I think I need those now
> *juicy*-someone's found a new obsession. Love the flats.
> *wayfarer*-they both look great on you.
> *Redbottom*-I love those. Thinking I need them.
> 
> Everyone else, awesome stuff.  I went back 10 pages (my limit) and just die over what you've all gotten.  Wear them in the best of health and fashion.  And, try to stay upright (a problem that I have)



You are too sweet! Thank you! And yes, this thread moves so quickly! Sometimes I get home from work and have five or more pages to go through and comment on


----------



## nalexis2121

my chartreuse daffofil's


----------



## ntntgo

*nalexis*-I love those so much.  They look fabulous on you.


----------



## nalexis2121

thank you *ntntgo* !


----------



## r6girl2005

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's


 
Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## xsunnyd

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's


----------



## calisurf

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's


----------



## Hipployta

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's



Lovely and bold



sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS



BEAUTIFUL...love that color. I only have MBBs in that color.



9distelle said:


> Stunning additions, especially the VP's, congrats!!!



Thanks...I LOVE the VPs...I've been looking for so long LOL



ntntgo said:


> *Hipployta*-I have the watersnake version and the Lux in the UV and I have to say that this style is not only really flattering but they are so comfotrable.  You should definately consider the red.



Hmm...I might have to. I'm trying to think if I have another reason to go up there because the tourists are out in full force in Miami right now



icecreamom said:


> Somebody went on a shopping spree! Love the new additions, Bianca has always been my long time favorite!


I have multiple colors...I really do love that shoe


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work.  Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.



YAY! So happy you got them! Everytime I see this shoe I want to pet it LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11



Those are STUNNING and look so great on you! Thank you for posting the modeling pics


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS



That's a beautiful color!! They look great on you!



nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's



I LOVE your color choices -- the royal blue suede & the chartreuse! I would love to see modeling pictures and what you pair them with. Those shoes just SCREAM "here I come, get out of my way!" LOVE IT!!!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

I have some pictures to post but its a major fail. My files are too big.


----------



## candyapples88

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's



That color is really pretty...looks so soft. Congrats!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

Trying again Guys.......Sorry!

Leopard Pony Hair Bianca 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5765465651/in/photostream
www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766007412/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766006912/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766006140/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766005432/in/photostream/

Bianca Black kid leather
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766008594/in/photostream/

Ruby Lady Clou
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766010064/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5765462167/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766009368/in/photostream/

Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5765463519/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63392865@N07/5766011316/in/photostream/


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's



Absoultely gorgeous!  I love them!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

For the last time sheesh

Bianca Leopard Pony Hair















Blanca Black Kid






Ruby Lady  Clou














Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

My adorable baby says "daddy is going to get you for your purchases mommy".


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SpoiledPrincess said:


> My adorable baby says "daddy is going to get you for your purchases mommy".



AWW! What a cutie!!! 

I love the red LC  but they're all amazing!


----------



## candyapples88

SpoiledPrincess said:


> For the last time sheesh
> 
> Bianca Leopard Pony Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanca Black Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady  Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather



Great buys!!


----------



## 9distelle

MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work. Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.


Stunning, congrats!!!
MBP is a style that I 
Do you find these super comfortable and easy to walk in?


----------



## juicyjeans

SpoiledPrincess said:


> For the last time sheesh
> 
> Bianca Leopard Pony Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanca Black Kid
> 
> Ruby Lady  Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather



*Spoiled* I am drooling over your Bianca's!


----------



## inspiredgem

lowisa said:


> I got these in New York the other day. They go really well with my pyjama pants


Love the CL's and PJ's 



MadameElle said:


> I picked these up last night after work. Took them TTS (my US size) and they fit perfectly.


Gorgeous!  I really love the new Leopard! 



ntntgo said:


> I know I said I wasn't posting modeling pics anymore but these are so incredible that I just had to.
> The new Luxura beige nappa/red suede from F/W11


I love this color!  They look beautiful on you! 



sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS


That color is beautiful - perfect for summer! 



nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's


They're gorgeous!  Congrats! 



SpoiledPrincess said:


> My adorable baby says "daddy is going to get you for your purchases mommy".


Your pup is so cute!  I love all your new additions - shoe cousins on the Leopard Bianca's


----------



## Clooky001

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's



They are stunning congrats


----------



## Clooky001

Every single pair are TDF congrats 





SpoiledPrincess said:


> For the last time sheesh
> 
> Bianca Leopard Pony Hair
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2649/5766007412_08534bb918_m.
> Blanca Black Kid
> 
> [img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5061/5766008594_72ffc6cbe7_m.jpg
> 
> Ruby Lady  Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather


----------



## aoqtpi

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's



Wow, that colour! Congrats!



SpoiledPrincess said:


> For the last time sheesh
> 
> Bianca Leopard Pony Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanca Black Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady  Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather



Great haul! You have me contemplating the LC


----------



## dc419

spoiledprincess said:


> for the last time sheesh
> 
> bianca leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blanca black kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby lady  clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pigalle plato black patent leather



wow!! Beautiful!!! I loveeeee all your new pairs!!!!!


----------



## Nolia

SpoiledPrincess said:


> For the last time sheesh
> 
> Bianca Leopard Pony Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanca Black Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady  Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather



I love the classic black Bianca and the red LCs!!


----------



## 9distelle

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS


Woow, the color is absolutely, congrats!!!
how they look on your stunning legs & feet!


----------



## Hipployta

SpoiledPrincess said:


> My adorable baby says "daddy is going to get you for your purchases mommy".




Whoo hoo...nice haul...but you might want to unload those on "Daddy" one by one "Mommy"


----------



## Stephanie***

SpoiledPrincess said:


> For the last time sheesh
> 
> Bianca Leopard Pony Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanca Black Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby Lady  Clou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato Black Patent Leather




WOW!!  Holy moly! hot shoes!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SpoiledPrincess said:


> My adorable baby says "daddy is going to get you for your purchases mommy".



What adorable baby hehehe , congrats on your new pairs!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's



Wow, nalexis! Love love yours!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful new buys, ladies!


----------



## MadameElle

PeepToe said:


> I just called and there is one person on the wait list for my size. So if they don't take them, they are mine!!! Congrats!!!



Good luck PeepToe,,,I hope you get your hands on a pair of leopard MBP 150.


----------



## MadameElle

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS


----------



## MadameElle

icecreamom said:


> HAWWWTTT!  So sexy...!



Thank you


----------



## MadameElle

ntntgo said:


> *MadameElle*-those are so you.  Totally perfect for you.



Thanks Nat.


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> YAY! So happy you got them! Everytime I see this shoe I want to pet it LOL



Hi K.  I hope you get your Maggies soon.


----------



## MadameElle

9distelle said:


> Stunning, congrats!!!
> MBP is a style that I
> Do you find these super comfortable and easy to walk in?



Thank you.  I love the MBP style too.   I was staying away from it because of the 150mm heel height, but I am glad I got these.  They are comfortable.

They are easier to walk in because of the platform and maybe I am getting better walking in high heels


----------



## PeepToe

MadameElle said:


> Good luck PeepToe,,,I hope you get your hands on a pair of leopard MBP 150.



Thank you!


----------



## nalexis2121

*xsunnyd
calisurf 
Hipployta
SchnauzerCrazy 
candyapples88 
chacci1
inspiredgem
clooky001
aoqtpi
CRISPEDROSA *

THANK YOU LADDIES, Mod and outfit pics coming soon.


----------



## eldebrang

I love them


----------



## eldebrang

Sorry girlss. Here is the Daffodile


----------



## Clooky001

eldebrang said:


> Sorry girlss. Here is the Daffodile



They are stunning & look sexy as hell on you congrats &#57606;
This pics making me re think this colour way!! Emmmm... X


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

eldebrang said:


> Sorry girlss. Here is the Daffodile



Congrats! They're one of my favorite pairs


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on all the new beauties, ladies. I can't wait until I have control of my desktop back, so I can keep up.


----------



## aoqtpi

eldebrang said:


> Sorry girlss. Here is the Daffodile



Wow, these are amazing on you!


----------



## Elise499

*nalexis2121* Love the chartreuse Daffodile, such a gorgeous color !
*SpoiledPrincess* All your shoes are amazing, congrats


----------



## Rxforlouboutins

sophe said:


> Hi Ladies,my new add Very Prive Framboise TTS



These are amazing!  I love the color, and I am totally kicking myself for passing on a chance to get a pair of these :cry:! They look wonderful on you!


----------



## sophe

Rxforlouboutins said:


> These are amazing! I love the color, and I am totally kicking myself for passing on a chance to get a pair of these :cry:! They look wonderful on you!


 
I think it will be available soon(I hope)They really stunning,I'm glad you like it  Thank you


----------



## sophe

MadameElle said:


>


Thank you


----------



## sophe

9distelle said:


> Woow, the color is absolutely, congrats!!!
> how they look on your stunning legs & feet!


 
hooo,you are so sweet,Thank you so much


----------



## sophe

inspiredgem said:


> Love the CL's and PJ's
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I really love the new Leopard!
> 
> 
> I love this color! They look beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> That color is beautiful - perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Your pup is so cute! I love all your new additions - shoe cousins on the Leopard Bianca's


 
Thank you very very very much,


----------



## sophe

Hipployta said:


> Lovely and bold
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL...love that color. I only have MBBs in that color.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I LOVE the VPs...I've been looking for so long LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...I might have to. I'm trying to think if I have another reason to go up there because the tourists are out in full force in Miami right now
> 
> 
> I have multiple colors...I really do love that shoe


 
Thank you 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's a beautiful color!! They look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE your color choices -- the royal blue suede & the chartreuse! I would love to see modeling pictures and what you pair them with. Those shoes just SCREAM "here I come, get out of my way!" LOVE IT!!!


 
Thank you very much,I'm glad you like it


----------



## sophe

icecreamom said:


> Lovely!  The color is just perfect


yea,I think it's perfect for summer  



vuittongirl82 said:


> Absolutely matches the hermes birkin that you got there!


 
yup,I buy this just for my RT birkin,hahaha...
Thank you vuittongirl82


----------



## sophe

aoqtpi said:


> Mmm, I love Fram! These look fantastic on you!






CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow, nice! love color!






ntntgo said:


> *Sophe*-I love love love these. Wear them in great health and style.


 


peironglow said:


> LOVELY!!  Arent you lucky to score one?


 
Thank you so much ladies  XOXO


----------



## babypie

Hi CL lovelies!  It's been much too long since I started avoided the CL forum to keep my temptation at bay!  Hugs to my old CL friends!! 

These are my newest, Hyper Prive  (my pants were hiked up for taking the pics, I don't normally wear them at such a weird length)


----------



## sophe

Hey ladies Here's my new add 
Pigalle Plato 120 0.5 size down











Madame Butterfly Python 150 TTS with my US size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Another Bianca 140 in Nude 0.5 size down (my old Bianca is full size down,it is too tight so I bought another pair,cause I really like Bianca very much...)


----------



## sophe

babypie said:


> Hi CL lovelies! It's been much too long since I started avoided the CL forum to keep my temptation at bay! Hugs to my old CL friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are my newest, Hyper Prive  (my pants were hiked up for taking the pics, I don't normally wear them at such a weird length)




wow,I love them! Its perfect for summer!! congras!


----------



## babypie

babypie said:


> Hi CL lovelies!  It's been much too long since I started avoided the CL forum to keep my temptation at bay!  Hugs to my old CL friends!!
> 
> These are my newest, Hyper Prive  (my pants were hiked up for taking the pics, I don't normally wear them at such a weird length)



more pics...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

babypie said:


> Hi CL lovelies!  It's been much too long since I started avoided the CL forum to keep my temptation at bay!  Hugs to my old CL friends!!
> 
> These are my newest, Hyper Prive (my pants were hiked up for taking the pics, I don't normally wear them at such a weird length)



very pretty!



sophe said:


> Hey ladies Here's my new add
> Pigalle Plato 120 0.5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Python 150 TTS with my US size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Bianca 140 in Nude 0.5 size down (my old Bianca is full size down,it is too tight so I bought another pair,cause I really like Bianca very much...)




Sophe - I'm in LOVE!!


----------



## sophe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Sophe - I'm in LOVE!!



Thank you dear


----------



## soulchiq

sophe said:


> Hey ladies Here's my new add
> Pigalle Plato 120 0.5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Python 150 TTS with my US size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Bianca 140 in Nude 0.5 size down (my old Bianca is full size down,it is too tight so I bought another pair,cause I really like Bianca very much...)


Since your old Nude Bianca's are too tight, mind me inquiring what size they are?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

babypie said:


> more pics...



Wow! Nice color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Hey ladies Here's my new add
> Pigalle Plato 120 0.5 size
> 
> Another Bianca 140 in Nude 0.5 size down (my old Bianca is full size down,it is too tight so I bought another pair,cause I really like Bianca very much...)



Sophe! Wow! I think you can already start a new CL collection thread! Lovely aditions, your pigalle plato looks like 140, they are very nice to me, love silver plus jade TDF


----------



## Jönathan

*babypie,* So pretty!! They look stunning on you!


----------



## sophe

soulchiq said:


> Since your old Nude Bianca's are too tight, mind me inquiring what size they are?



Haha,my old Bianca is 36,is it what you looking for? Lol


----------



## sophe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophe - I'm in LOVE!!


Thanks


----------



## sophe

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Sophe! Wow! I think you can already start a new CL collection thread! Lovely aditions, your pigalle plato looks like 140, they are very nice to me, love silver plus jade TDF



Thank you so much Chis! Actually I do have alot CL shoes,I think i have over 200 pairs,I bought CL since I was 18 years old,but until now I am more interested with super high and special shoes,I will start a collection thread some day 
I love that Plato too they are my new Favorite Thanks again,you are so sweet!!

cheers


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on all your amazing purchases ladies. *Sophe* those jade pigalle plato's are out of this world.... gorgeous!


----------



## sophe

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on all your amazing purchases ladies. *Sophe* those jade pigalle plato's are out of this world.... gorgeous!



Thank you dear,I bought them last weekend at Japan,my first glance and I fell in love with it in the store,couldnt wait to wear them out Immediately even though it was raining outside,ppl were staring my shoes,ha~~~~))))
I love them too


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Thank you so much Chis! Actually I do have alot CL shoes,I think i have over 200 pairs,I bought CL since I was 18 years old,but until now I am more interested with super high and special shoes,I will start a collection thread some day
> I love that Plato too they are my new Favorite Thanks again,you are so sweet!!
> 
> cheers



 if you want a daughter.... hehehe, 

amazing!!!, you got over 200 pairs ??? really amazing!! great taste dear!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Thank you dear,I bought them last weekend at Japan,my first glance and I fell in love with it in the store,couldnt wait to wear them out Immediately even though it was raining outside,ppl were staring my shoes,ha~~~~))))
> I love them too



ooh please, don`t forget post pics of you wearing those beauties


----------



## l.a_girl19

babypie said:


> more pics...


 
Beautiful! They fit you so well!


----------



## soulchiq

sophe said:


> Haha,my old Bianca is 36,is it what you looking for? Lol


OMG!! They could work!! I fit a size 36.5 in RonRons. Any idea if I will fit a 36 Bianca? Guess our shoe size is the same!


----------



## PeepToe

sophe said:


> Haha,my old Bianca is 36,is it what you looking for? Lol



You are not allowed to sell/advertise your own shoes on here.


----------



## soulchiq

PeepToe said:


> You are not allowed to sell/advertise your own shoes on here.


My apologies, I instigated that statement.
_sophe_ can we speak elsewhere than? I don't want to get anyone in trouble!!


----------



## eldebrang

babypie said:


> more pics...


gorgeous on you!!


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats! They're one of my favorite pairs


 Thankss. I absolutely love them.


----------



## eldebrang

sophe said:


> Hey ladies Here's my new add
> Pigalle Plato 120 0.5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Python 150 TTS with my US size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Bianca 140 in Nude 0.5 size down (my old Bianca is full size down,it is too tight so I bought another pair,cause I really like Bianca very much...)


Love them all. Enjoy them


----------



## babypie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> very pretty!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow! Nice color!






			
				Jönathan;19090559 said:
			
		

> *babypie,* So pretty!! They look stunning on you!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful! They fit you so well!





eldebrang said:


> gorgeous on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## sophe

eldebrang said:


> Love them all. Enjoy them


 
Thank you dear


----------



## sophe

CRISPEDROSA said:


> ooh please, don`t forget post pics of you wearing those beauties


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> if you want a daughter.... hehehe,
> 
> amazing!!!, you got over 200 pairs ??? really amazing!! great taste dear!


 
Thanks baby,you are really sweet 
hooo...forget about being my daughter,you could be my friend~It will be a pleasure to make beautiful friends here,actually I really like your taste and style,Can I add you to my friend's list?
BTW,Here's my new Madame butterfly 120 Leopard
hope you like it too


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Thanks baby,you are really sweet
> hooo...forget about being my daughter,you could be my friend~It will be a pleasure to make beautiful friends here,actually I really like your taste and style,Can I add you to my friend's list?
> BTW,Here's my new Madame butterfly 120 Leopard
> hope you like it too



hehe of course dear, I want to be your friend too  thanks for add me! I would wish live close to you , we could go to shopping together :giggles:
btw beautiful new shoes! love them! 
Now I can not stop thinking in your shoe closet, it must be the best !


----------



## l.a_girl19

sophe said:


> Thanks baby,you are really sweet
> hooo...forget about being my daughter,you could be my friend~It will be a pleasure to make beautiful friends here,actually I really like your taste and style,Can I add you to my friend's list?
> BTW,Here's my new Madame butterfly 120 Leopard
> hope you like it too


 
Stunning!! I love them!! I actually think that I prefer the 120mm. I really thought I would love the 150mm more but nope..these are perfect! Congrats!!


----------



## PeepToe

sophe said:


> Thanks baby,you are really sweet
> hooo...forget about being my daughter,you could be my friend~It will be a pleasure to make beautiful friends here,actually I really like your taste and style,Can I add you to my friend's list?
> BTW,Here's my new Madame butterfly 120 Leopard
> hope you like it too



Love them!


----------



## juicyjeans

sophe said:


> Thanks baby,you are really sweet
> hooo...forget about being my daughter,you could be my friend~It will be a pleasure to make beautiful friends here,actually I really like your taste and style,Can I add you to my friend's list?
> BTW,Here's my new Madame butterfly 120 Leopard
> hope you like it too


 
*sophe* they are amazing! Congrats


----------



## Jadpe

*Sophe* your python madame butterfly are TDF  and the jade pigalle plato is stunning!


----------



## chacci1

My newest purchase!  Introducing markesling!  Love it!


----------



## jamidee

Bought these bianca's because I was dying for a nude. Turned out to be camel.. and darker than my skin. Do I still get that nude effect or should I sell them for a better nude?


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> My newest purchase! Introducing markesling! Love it!


 
So different!! I like them!


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies all your new purchases are HOTT &#57431; congrats


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> My newest purchase!  Introducing markesling!  Love it!



Yay!!!... Chacci, shoe twins  I new you would love them - them babies are HOTT 

I may be giving in and grabbing the ponyskin ones too!! Join me? Heheh


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> My newest purchase! Introducing markesling! Love it!


 
I really love these!!! They are spectacular! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jamidee said:


> Bought these bianca's because I was dying for a nude. Turned out to be camel.. and darker than my skin. Do I still get that nude effect or should I sell them for a better nude?


 
I really like the camel color! I think it is good to have both the nude and camel! Congrats!!! I would keep them and get a nude pair too


----------



## aoqtpi

sophe said:


> Thanks baby,you are really sweet
> hooo...forget about being my daughter,you could be my friend~It will be a pleasure to make beautiful friends here,actually I really like your taste and style,Can I add you to my friend's list?
> BTW,Here's my new Madame butterfly 120 Leopard
> hope you like it too



I don't like, I LOVE!



chacci1 said:


> My newest purchase!  Introducing markesling!  Love it!



Whoa, I've never seen these before! Congrats!



jamidee said:


> Bought these bianca's because I was dying for a nude. Turned out to be camel.. and darker than my skin. Do I still get that nude effect or should I sell them for a better nude?



I love patent! If you're going for a true nude though I'd try the beige/nude colour. If you're okay with this colour I'd keep them cuz they're gorgy!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> So different!! I like them!



Thanks Babe!


----------



## chacci1

aoqtpi said:


> I don't like, I LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, I've never seen these before! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I love patent! If you're going for a true nude though I'd try the beige/nude colour. If you're okay with this colour I'd keep them cuz they're gorgy!





Thank you!!!  I love them too!!! he he


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Yay!!!... Chacci, shoe twins  I new you would love them - them babies are HOTT
> 
> I may be giving in and grabbing the ponyskin ones too!! Join me? Heheh



Yes, my dear....I love them!!!  I have been waiting for you to do your reveal while mine were in transit!  I may be grabbing the ponyskin ones as well....my enabler you!  Ha ha!!!


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> I really love these!!! They are spectacular! Congrats!



Thanks l.a. Girl!


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> Bought these bianca's because I was dying for a nude. Turned out to be camel.. and darker than my skin. Do I still get that nude effect or should I sell them for a better nude?



They are gorgeous....for a camel color.  If you're going for nude, I would return and get the nude color.  These are stunning though!


----------



## chanel*liz

just scored a pair of lady daf in beige.. SO HAPPY!! love these hot shoes.. post pics soon!


----------



## jenayb

I posted these in my collection thread, but just wanted to share here, too, because I'm excited about my successful SO! 

*Bianca 140 in Beige Eel*


----------



## HeelBeyotch

Love the color! It's stunning. So jealous....  





calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but just wanted to share here, too, because I'm excited about my successful SO!
> 
> *Bianca 140 in Beige Eel*



jenay!!!  very nice!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> My newest purchase!  Introducing markesling!  Love it!



Wow!! those are very original


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Just wanted to share my latest with you friends ..

Martel 140 , TTS , St. Honore Boutique.






Black Python Frutti Frutti 140 , TTS .






Yolanda Black/Black Spikes 120 , Half size down , Motcomb St. Boutique.






TSAR Strass 140 , TTS , Mount St. Boutique.
DH B-Day Gift !!!!






My Special Wedding reception dream .. 
Daffodil 160 , Aurora Borealis Strass , TTS Purchased from Harrods.












Thank you for letting me share *


----------



## capv29

Seductive: What an amazing haul!!! All pairs are absolutely beautiful, congratulations


----------



## eldebrang

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow!! those are very original


Gorgeous...


----------



## eldebrang

jamidee said:


> Bought these bianca's because I was dying for a nude. Turned out to be camel.. and darker than my skin. Do I still get that nude effect or should I sell them for a better nude?


I love them. think they are much more elegant  than a basic nude


----------



## jeshika

your wedding shoes are lovely, *seduc*! what a special pair for a special occasion!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but just wanted to share here, too, because I'm excited about my successful SO!
> 
> *Bianca 140 in Beige Eel*


they look great on you *Jenay*. Congratss on your special SO =)


^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Just wanted to share my latest with you friends ..
> 
> Martel 140 , TTS , St. Honore Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Python Frutti Frutti 140 , TTS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda Black/Black Spikes 120 , Half size down , Motcomb St. Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSAR Strass 140 , TTS , Mount St. Boutique.
> DH B-Day Gift !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Special Wedding reception dream ..
> Daffodil 160 , Aurora Borealis Strass , TTS Purchased from Harrods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share *


  these are beyondddd amazing!!! I especially love your strassed Tsar and Daffs


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but just wanted to share here, too, because I'm excited about my successful SO!
> 
> *Bianca 140 in Beige Eel*


 
These are gorg on you!


----------



## sophe

l.a_girl19 said:


> Stunning!! I love them!! I actually think that I prefer the 120mm. I really thought I would love the 150mm more but nope..these are perfect! Congrats!!



At first I use to like MB leopard in 150,but I realize leopard in MB 120 is much more beautiful,but honestly I still love MB leopard in 150,I think it's hot!it is also on my list

BTW because you posted the Altadama watersnke photos that is why I bought it,that shoes was totally worth it!


----------



## sophe

aoqtpi said:


> I don't like, I LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, I've never seen these before! Congrats!





juicyjeans said:


> *sophe* they are amazing! Congrats





PeepToe said:


> Love them!



Thank you so much ladies you guys are so sweet


----------



## sophe

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Just wanted to share my latest with you friends ..
> 
> Martel 140 , TTS , St. Honore Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Python Frutti Frutti 140 , TTS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda Black/Black Spikes 120 , Half size down , Motcomb St. Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSAR Strass 140 , TTS , Mount St. Boutique.
> DH B-Day Gift !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Special Wedding reception dream ..
> Daffodil 160 , Aurora Borealis Strass , TTS Purchased from Harrods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share *




OMG.....Your Daffodil strass is killing me! actually few days ago in Tokyo I try the 36.5 but it was too tight for me,but after I saw your pix,now I think I should have bought them and cut my toes shorter!!!!


----------



## sophe

CRISPEDROSA said:


> hehe of course dear, I want to be your friend too  thanks for add me! I would wish live close to you , we could go to shopping together :giggles:
> btw beautiful new shoes! love them!
> Now I can not stop thinking in your shoe closet, it must be the best !



Thank you for the compliments baby,I wish I can live closer to you too,then we can go shopping together,but you are lucky girl cuz you have CL boutiques in Spain,unlike me I have to shop and search all over the world to get what I want....spend more money.....anyway,if I go to Spain,I will definitely meet you and go shopping together........I should start saving some money to see you one day(but usually I spend the money I saved to buy CL shoes) lol


----------



## sophe

jamidee said:


> Bought these bianca's because I was dying for a nude. Turned out to be camel.. and darker than my skin. Do I still get that nude effect or should I sell them for a better nude?



I personally love Bianca very much,I bought two pairs in nude and trust me,you should get one too 
If you can you should leave both pairs,cuz they are freaking gorgeous!! BTW camel looks stunning on you too!!


----------



## Hipployta

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Just wanted to share my latest with you friends ..
> 
> Martel 140 , TTS , St. Honore Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Python Frutti Frutti 140 , TTS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda Black/Black Spikes 120 , Half size down , Motcomb St. Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSAR Strass 140 , TTS , Mount St. Boutique.
> DH B-Day Gift !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Special Wedding reception dream ..
> Daffodil 160 , Aurora Borealis Strass , TTS Purchased from Harrods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share *



Wow! Your wedding shoes are WOW but the whole haul is lovely


----------



## sophe

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but just wanted to share here, too, because I'm excited about my successful SO!
> 
> *Bianca 140 in Beige Eel*



WoW~~~~what a stunning shoe!!! This looks amazing on you!!
Big congratssssss!!!!!





Jadpe said:


> *Sophe* your python madame butterfly are TDF  and the jade pigalle plato is stunning!



Thank you very much Jadpe,it's weird, my jade Plato on the box says 120 but compare to my other Plato it's much lower,but on all the boxes it all says 120,even though they are so much easier to walk in


----------



## sophe

chacci1 said:


> My newest purchase!  Introducing markesling!  Love it!



This shoes are amazing!!! And it's definitely the newest!!! Congrats!


----------



## cheap_trck

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Mimosa 120's


Those Pigalles are superb, here I am dying in envy, the tose cleavage is supersexy!!!!
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Just wanted to share my latest with you friends ..
> 
> Martel 140 , TTS , St. Honore Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Python Frutti Frutti 140 , TTS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda Black/Black Spikes 120 , Half size down , Motcomb St. Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSAR Strass 140 , TTS , Mount St. Boutique.
> DH B-Day Gift !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Special Wedding reception dream ..
> Daffodil 160 , Aurora Borealis Strass , TTS Purchased from Harrods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share *



Wow, so many! Congrats on all your new purchases!


----------



## eldebrang

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, so many! Congrats on all your new purchases!


Wowww. amazing selection. I love the strass Daffodils. they look great on youuu. Congratsss.


----------



## Samia

I don't come here often, just wanted to share these, got them today and love them (sorry for the bad blackberry pics)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Meet my new Alti Spikes!!






im so excited i could scream!!! wait, i am screaming! YAYYYYYY!!!


----------



## nalexis2121

nerdybirdy1982 said:


> meet my new alti spikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so excited i could scream!!! Wait, i am screaming! Yayyyyyy!!!


 

hey shoe twin!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Jenay - those biancas are so incredible!  Seductive - i'm speechless! i love them all!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my new Alti Spikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so excited i could scream!!! wait, i am screaming! YAYYYYYY!!!



they are HOT!! Congratulations!


----------



## sofaa

so jealous of your alti spikes


----------



## chacci1

sophe said:


> This shoes are amazing!!! And it's definitely the newest!!! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

are these from the marchesa show?



chacci1 said:


> My newest purchase!  Introducing markesling!  Love it!





so cute.  it looks gray in some of the pics.  is it more gray or beige?



jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but just wanted to share here, too, because I'm excited about my successful SO!
> 
> *Bianca 140 in Beige Eel*



i looove these



nalexis2121 said:


> my chartreuse daffofil's


----------



## PeepToe

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my new Alti Spikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so excited i could scream!!! wait, i am screaming! YAYYYYYY!!!


Congrats!! They are so sexy!! 

I wanted them so bad, and my size is available. But, I just cant justify buying them after I JUST bought the gunmetal Alti spikes for $100 less. I dont understand the price increase


----------



## chacci1

PeepToe said:


> Congrats!! They are so sexy!!
> 
> I wanted them so bad, and my size is available. But, I just cant justify buying them after I JUST bought the gunmetal Alti spikes for $100 less. I dont understand the price increase



I am totally with you on this! I love the alti spike as well.  But, for some reason, just can't justify the price. I was ok w paying what i paid for the black on black pigalle but just can't get myself to pull the trigger on the alti!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> are these from the marchesa show?
> 
> Hmmm.   Not sure?  I just saw them on the website and fell in love....


----------



## CelticLuv

I just posted my latest purchase in my collection thread but wanted to share here too 
My 1st Sale purchase from NAP (2 days shipping! )

*Pigalle Plato 120 Canvas Silver Metallic* 
34.5 (half size down), The color is so unique!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CelticLuv said:


> I just posted my latest purchase in my collection thread but wanted to share here too
> My 1st Sale purchase from NAP (2 days shipping! )
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120 Canvas Silver Metallic*
> 34.5 (half size down), The color is so unique!



They look terrific on you! Congrats!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *nerdy!*

*Celtic:* I got mine today too!  They look great on you!


----------



## monsieurAG

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my new Alti Spikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so excited i could scream!!! wait, i am screaming! YAYYYYYY!!!



It's beautiful! Looking forward to your modeling pics...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*CelticLuv*love your last pair!!  they look wonderful on you, you are so lucky! so bad in Europe the NAP sale starts later.


----------



## aoqtpi

CelticLuv said:


> I just posted my latest purchase in my collection thread but wanted to share here too
> My 1st Sale purchase from NAP (2 days shipping! )
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120 Canvas Silver Metallic*
> 34.5 (half size down), The color is so unique!



Oh my, these are fab! They look fantastic on you as well!


----------



## icecreamom

CelticLuv said:


> I just posted my latest purchase in my collection thread but wanted to share here too
> My 1st Sale purchase from NAP (2 days shipping! )
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120 Canvas Silver Metallic*
> 34.5 (half size down), The color is so unique!


 
I love these! You are right, great color and great price


----------



## CelticLuv

thank you SchnauzerCrazy, CRISPEDROSA, aoqtpi and icecreamom!!
I like them alot more than I thought I would!



Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats *nerdy!*
> 
> *Celtic:* I got mine today too!  They look great on you!



Congrats Duke, I cannot WAIT to see them! How do they fit on you? Mine are perfect lengthwise but my only issue is my right pinky toe area. After 5 minutes on, the bone in that area starts to get painful (if that makes sense). I'm hoping the canvas will stretch.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...

New Declics in Frambroise





Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)


----------



## AEGIS

that color certainly is lovely. it doesnt look silver metallic. moreso gold.  is that the flash?



CelticLuv said:


> I just posted my latest purchase in my collection thread but wanted to share here too
> My 1st Sale purchase from NAP (2 days shipping! )
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120 Canvas Silver Metallic*
> 34.5 (half size down), The color is so unique!


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...
> 
> New Declics in Frambroise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)


 The Declics are amazing


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> The Declics are amazing



Thanks dear!  I was on a mission to get those.


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on your new purchases Duke. I  the framboise new declics, it is the most amazing color and they look fab on you! The Pigalle Plato's are gorgeous aswell!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...
> 
> New Declics in Frambroise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)



Both are great but the color on the framboise is lovely! Congrats!


----------



## PeepToe

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...
> 
> New Declics in Frambroise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)



Your declics are so gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on your new purchases Duke. I  the framboise new declics, it is the most amazing color and they look fab on you! The Pigalle Plato's are gorgeous aswell!



Thank you!  I am in  with the Frambroise too!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Both are great but the color on the framboise is lovely! Congrats!



Thanks dear! 



PeepToe said:


> Your declics are so gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

Alti 160


----------



## PeepToe

jamidee said:


> Alti 160


Congrats!!! Where did you find these? I think most boutiques are only getting patent and I would like to find them in kid leather in my size.


----------



## cts900

I have NO IDEA how I have fallen this far behind but I just went 12 pages back and am feeling  right now.  Congrats on all of your incredible purchases ladies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...
> 
> New Declics in Frambroise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)



Love them both, but the fram is TDF!



jamidee said:


> Alti 160



So pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love all the new additions, ladies. Congratulations!


----------



## chacci1

Laidies.   I know I already posted these but I finally had a moment to take some modeling shots.  They are very comfortable too!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations ladies on all your fabulous purchases !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...
> 
> New Declics in Frambroise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)



Beautiful!!! love those declics!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but just wanted to share here, too, because I'm excited about my successful SO!
> 
> *Bianca 140 in Beige Eel*



THAT THING IS STUNNING!  Congrats Jenay! they're well worth the wait. Simply fabulous!
I must look away now haha.....:couch:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Just wanted to share my latest with you friends ..
> 
> Martel 140 , TTS , St. Honore Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Python Frutti Frutti 140 , TTS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yolanda Black/Black Spikes 120 , Half size down , Motcomb St. Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSAR Strass 140 , TTS , Mount St. Boutique.
> DH B-Day Gift !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Special Wedding reception dream ..
> Daffodil 160 , Aurora Borealis Strass , TTS Purchased from Harrods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share *



Wow, amazinnnnnngg haul!!!! Congrats!


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> Alti 160



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chacci1

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...
> 
> New Declics in Frambroise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)



Beautiful!!!  Love the declics!


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on all new buys ladies.


----------



## shaggy360

jamidee said:


> Alti 160



Congrats! How and where did you find them??? Please do share...as we are looking for a pair!


----------



## hannahc123

here are my newest purchase, the viva boom wedges! they are perfect for the summer!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> Laidies. I know I already posted these but I finally had a moment to take some modeling shots. They are very comfortable too!


 

I had to say it again lol Gorgeous!!! I adore this style!!!



hannahc123 said:


> here are my newest purchase, the viva boom wedges! they are perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 

These are awesome! Where did you get them?


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> I had to say it again lol Gorgeous!!! I adore this style!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks L.A. Girl!!!!


----------



## jamidee

PeepToe said:


> Congrats!!! Where did you find these? I think most boutiques are only getting patent and I would like to find them in kid leather in my size.




It was an ebay find! Brand new in Box for 510! I was soo excited!!


----------



## laleeza

hannahc123 said:


> here are my newest purchase, the viva boom wedges! they are perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Sooooo cute! Love them!

Congrats on the new scores ladies!


----------



## flowergirly

Samia said:


> I don't come here often, just wanted to share these, got them today and love them (sorry for the bad blackberry pics)


Your Batgirls are p_urrrrr_fect!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *CEC!* 

Gorgeous shoes *Chacci, jamiedee and hannah.*


----------



## rdgldy

*celtic, duke*, I love the pigalle platos!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

monsieurAG said:


> It's beautiful! Looking forward to your modeling pics...



thank you!! i posted modeling pics in my collection thread


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hannahc123 said:


> here are my newest purchase, the viva boom wedges! they are perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



love these!


----------



## bobolo

Here they are !! 
I wore them last night . Yes there is some toe over hang . 
Seem to be a problem for me with all open toe shoes .
Any suggestion to help my eet from not slipping forward would be helpful ( i tried inserts already )


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Just purchased them yesterday.*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

gorgeous new buys ladies!


----------



## Nolia

You can never go wrong with anything in framboise!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *louboutinhottie and bobolo*


----------



## KlassicKouture

Blown away by all these new purchases!!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Alti 160


 
These look amazing on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

Samia said:


> I don't come here often, just wanted to share these, got them today and love them (sorry for the bad blackberry pics)


 
I LOVE these!!!
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Just purchased them yesterday.*


 
These look so sexy on you *LouboutinHottie*!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## cts900

Congrats on your new buys *hannahc, louboutinhottie*, and *bobolo*!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> These look so sexy on you *LouboutinHottie*!!!
> Congrats!!!


 


I originally planned to get a pigalle, as I was telling you, but they were all out! I was devestated.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!! 

Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....


Leopard Bibi














(Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## GCGDanielle

^ The shoes are gorgeous, but way overshadowed by the pee sticks!  CONGRATS!!!!  I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months (and beyond!).


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats on the pregnancy! Sooo soo happy for you! And love the beautiful shoes as always! You're going to be such a stylish mommy!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## indi3r4

dezy that bibi looks great on you!! and unto the bigger news, soon to be addition to your family, congratulations hun!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Congratulations Dezy - of course the shoes are HOT, BUT your big news is even better; such an exciting time for you!


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on both - shoes and pregnancy!


----------



## ct462

Congrats on the new Loubies and your great news!! wishing you and yours health and happiness! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



OMG! CONGRATS on your pregnancy! Just curious, what you want! Girl or boy? Hehe Im so glad for you, btw love your leópard bibis!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Double post


----------



## Star1231

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Congrats Dezynr!!  Such wonderful and exciting news!!!  Love the Bibis too!


----------



## 9distelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


 Stunning CLs and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and over!!!!


----------



## Samia

stilly said:


> I LOVE these!!!
> They look gorgeous on you!!!



Thanks


----------



## Samia

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Love the Bibis! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


 
Congrats on the amazing shoes, and the pregnancy!


----------



## CelticLuv

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm so busy with work lately, I have no time to break out the real camera...
> 
> New Declics in Frambroise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato (*Celtic* took way better shots than my bathroom one!)



*Duke*, I LOVE the ND's on you, such a vibrant color! (did you go TTS?)
and the plato's look incredible on you!!! How do they feel? Isn't the color gorgeous IRL?!


----------



## CelticLuv

AEGIS said:


> that color certainly is lovely. it doesnt look silver metallic. moreso gold.  is that the flash?



it's not gold per say (I'm not a gold color fan) and it's definitely not silver. hard to pinpoint the exact color....it's like a light taupey nudish color? it's definitely gorgeous IRL!
*Duke*, what would you say the color is like?





rdgldy said:


> *celtic, duke*, I love the pigalle platos!



thank you sweetie


----------



## r6girl2005

Well, they arrived but sadly I have to send them back. They are a tad too big and I prefer my shoes nice and snug. My SA insisted I at least try them because I wasn't first in line for my size when I did my customer agreement. I knew they'd be too big when some of you ladies said you got them TTS for your CLs. He had someone else try them on that wears my size and they apparently fit. Just a friendly reminder that no two pairs of feet are alike though. 

I just hope they get another size run because I really like these despite the darker color this season :cry:


----------



## CelticLuv

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Love the Bibi's but more importantly...






When are you due??!! How have you been feeling?
Lots of luck towards an easy pregnancy and a Happy and HEALTHY baby (and mom)!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *rdgldy!*

*Celtic:* No, I went a half size up from my CL TTS because the toe box of the Declic runs small.

I would say the color is like a light metallic gold on the Platos, not silver at all.


CONGRATULATIONS *dezy!*


----------



## sobe2009

Dezy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!!   
Best news!!  . Congratulations!!  and yes nice Leopard too


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Well, they arrived but sadly I have to send them back. They are a tad too big and I prefer my shoes nice and snug. My SA insisted I at least try them because I wasn't first in line for my size when I did my customer agreement. I knew they'd be too big when some of you ladies said you got them TTS for your CLs. He had someone else try them on that wears my size and they apparently fit. Just a friendly reminder that no two pairs of feet are alike though.
> 
> I just hope they get another size run because I really like these despite the darker color this season :cry:



It's too bad these don't fit because they're fabulous! Did you try a full insole? I hope you find your size?


----------



## l.a_girl19

jamidee said:


> Alti 160


 
Congrats! Very beautiful!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


 
Gorgeous Bibis!! And OMG what wonderful news! Congrats on your CLs and your pregnancy!! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Well, they arrived but sadly I have to send them back. They are a tad too big and I prefer my shoes nice and snug. My SA insisted I at least try them because I wasn't first in line for my size when I did my customer agreement. I knew they'd be too big when some of you ladies said you got them TTS for your CLs. He had someone else try them on that wears my size and they apparently fit. Just a friendly reminder that no two pairs of feet are alike though.
> 
> I just hope they get another size run because I really like these despite the darker color this season :cry:



They are so beautiful! I was on the waitlist for them but had to pass on them due to other purchases  You sure you can't just add an insole if they are a little too big? It is worth a try  They are stunning on you!


----------



## icecreamom

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> i'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else i'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


 
c o n g r a t s!​


----------



## Clooky001

The shoes are stunning but the pregnancy is the best gift ever..congrats, really happy for you &#57430;



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## r6girl2005

aoqtpi said:


> It's too bad these don't fit because they're fabulous! Did you try a full insole? I hope you find your size?


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> They are so beautiful! I was on the waitlist for them but had to pass on them due to other purchases  You sure you can't just add an insole if they are a little too big? It is worth a try  They are stunning on you!


 
Well, I'm going to call my SA today and see what he says. I'd prefer to have them fit snug from the get-go but if there is no way of me getting my TTS then I can go the insole route. I'm not too familiar with insoling CLs. I'll have to venture over the the comfort thread. 

Thanks though ladies!!


----------



## Star86doll

Ladies, what a great new louboutins!!! 

*dezynrbaglaydee* - Congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> Well, I'm going to call my SA today and see what he says. I'd prefer to have them fit snug from the get-go but if there is no way of me getting my TTS then I can go the insole route. I'm not too familiar with insoling CLs. I'll have to venture over the the comfort thread.
> 
> Thanks though ladies!!



They do look lovely on - it'd be a shame to return them since they're so hard to get! If they're only slightly too big I'd try insoling them!


----------



## dc419

Congrats on your lovely shoes and your pregnancy!!!!!!!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## r6girl2005

Well, I've decided to send them back since another pair in my TTS was found at another boutique. I feel guilty knowing my SA loses the comission but I just want to be happy with the pair considering the price tag.





r6girl2005 said:


> Well, they arrived but sadly I have to send them back. They are a tad too big and I prefer my shoes nice and snug. My SA insisted I at least try them because I wasn't first in line for my size when I did my customer agreement. I knew they'd be too big when some of you ladies said you got them TTS for your CLs. He had someone else try them on that wears my size and they apparently fit. Just a friendly reminder that no two pairs of feet are alike though.
> 
> I just hope they get another size run because I really like these despite the darker color this season :cry:


----------



## Miss_Q

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


 
I am sooooo happy for you!! I told you it would happen!


----------



## capv29

CONGRATS on your pregnancy!!! It's not an easy task being pregnant, but at the end it pays off to see your little baby cry/smile and be part of your life 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## AEGIS

congrats!!!! i hope you have a good pregnancy.  and those sturdy heels are  good pregnancy shoe too for when your balance is off



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## nalexis2121

my alti spikes came today im on the way to get them will post pic but im a little anxious and worried they will be slightly bg since i got a 39.5 and not a 39. I based the sizing off reading and my MBB's that I had to go up .5 in :scared: ima cry if they dont fit!


----------



## jamidee

I now present... the Lady Peep Mini Glitter in Multi 















Still haven't decided if I should keep them.. I find that slingbacks don't fit me well... I'm always afraid my foot might fall out or more importantly I'll mess up my shoes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Have you considered having the elastic strap shortened?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jamidee said:


> I now present... the Lady Peep Mini Glitter in Multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should keep them.. I find that slingbacks don't fit me well... I'm always afraid my foot might fall out or more importantly I'll mess up my shoes.



Dont know if you will keep them finally, but they are beautiful, I like glitter  and they look great on you!


----------



## jamidee

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Have you considered having the elastic strap shortened?




Yes, I'm just soo nervous. I need a pair of heel caps changed on my VPs and haven't gotten that done yet either cause I'm nervous about not bringing them to a reputable cobbler and don't think there are any near my area... (in Louisiana)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jamidee said:


> I now present... the Lady Peep Mini Glitter in Multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should keep them.. I find that slingbacks don't fit me well... I'm always afraid my foot might fall out or more importantly I'll mess up my shoes.


 
Those are so beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## erinmiyu

so many gorgeous finds, ladies!

*dezy *- CONGRATS! yay!
*jamidee* - have you tried strippy straps? i have really narrow heels and these have helped me a ton with slings.

these are in the "i probably shouldn't have, but they were such a good deal!" category. they are so beautiful but i'm a little self-conscious of my morton's toe overhang :/ a half size up would be absolutely perfect, but these so rarely come up i feel like i should just get past the mild overhang. 

Rosazissimo in light green satin (color name not on the box)!


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> I now present... the Lady Peep Mini Glitter in Multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should keep them.. I find that slingbacks don't fit me well... I'm always afraid my foot might fall out or more importantly I'll mess up my shoes.



OMG so much sparkle! Love! I hope you can make them work


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gcgdanielle, hazel, indi, heiress, madame elle, ct462, crispedrosa, star1231, 9distelle, samia, aoqtpi, louboutinHottie, celtic, duke, sobe , l.a_girl, icecreamom, clooky, star86, dc419, miss_q , capv29, aegis, erin- *thank you all soooooooo much for all the sweet words and well wishes. I still don't believe it! 

*r6girl- *they're gorgeous, hope they work out for you! 

*jamidee- *they are beautiful! 

*erin- *so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

an older, beautiful style!  Congratulations.



erinmiyu said:


> so many gorgeous finds, ladies!
> 
> *dezy *- CONGRATS! yay!
> *jamidee* - have you tried strippy straps? i have really narrow heels and these have helped me a ton with slings.
> 
> these are in the "i probably shouldn't have, but they were such a good deal!" category. they are so beautiful but i'm a little self-conscious of my morton's toe overhang :/ a half size up would be absolutely perfect, but these so rarely come up i feel like i should just get past the mild overhang.
> 
> Rosazissimo in light green satin (color name not on the box)!


----------



## rdgldy

Your bibis are gorgeous, but bigger congratulations on your other news!!!!!!!!

UOTE=dezynrbaglaydee;19143237]I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!! 

Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....


Leopard Bibi














(Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## AEGIS

i felt soso about these shoes but they look very nice on you.  like *Duke* suggested maybe the strap should be shortened.  I know I have a pair that I need to get shortened



jamidee said:


> I now present... the Lady Peep Mini Glitter in Multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should keep them.. I find that slingbacks don't fit me well... I'm always afraid my foot might fall out or more importantly I'll mess up my shoes.





erinmiyu said:


> so many gorgeous finds, ladies!
> 
> *dezy *- CONGRATS! yay!
> *jamidee* - have you tried strippy straps? i have really narrow heels and these have helped me a ton with slings.
> 
> these are in the "i probably shouldn't have, but they were such a good deal!" category. they are so beautiful but i'm a little self-conscious of my morton's toe overhang :/ a half size up would be absolutely perfect, but these so rarely come up i feel like i should just get past the mild overhang.
> 
> Rosazissimo in light green satin (color name not on the box)!




i like it! and ive never seen them before.  when did they come out? your mortons toe [im not 100% sure i even know what that is] looks fine


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *dezy* + *rdgldy*!

*aegis* - thanks! i think they came out 2007? i reallllly want them in blue, but the green is gorgeous too. they had them at the big outnet sale too, but only in the uk and they were sold out before i woke up :/


----------



## r6girl2005

I think you top us all with your news. Congrats!!! A baby, how exciting!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## nalexis2121

quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality











despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!


----------



## KlassicKouture

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Now THAT'S a reveal!!! Congrats to you and DH!! 



(Oh, the shoes are fab too!)


----------



## gymangel812

those look amazing on you! they are tempting me so much!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



love these! try foot petals strappy strips for better grip on the heel strap


jamidee said:


> I now present... the Lady Peep Mini Glitter in Multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should keep them.. I find that slingbacks don't fit me well... I'm always afraid my foot might fall out or more importantly I'll mess up my shoes.



those look awesome! i'm kinda regretting my choice of lady peep after seeing them on you!


nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!


----------



## KlassicKouture

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!


----------



## CelticLuv

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!



*GORGEOUS * what size did you end up going with? TTS?


----------



## bling*lover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


 
OMG DEZY  Congratulations on your pregnancy, thats so exciting for you. Hope you are feeling well, and that the next 9 months are trouble free for you and your little jellybean!

Congrats also on your bibi's, they are gorgeous and are fab on you. You have amazing legs to btw!


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!



Gorgeous!  I am so torn.   I bought the black spiked pigalle and now I think I love these too!  My SA is holding these for me.  My only reservation is having 2 black on black spike shoes.  So torn!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i felt soso about these shoes but they look very nice on you.  like *Duke* suggested maybe the strap should be shortened.  I know I have a pair that I need to get shortened



Yea, I kind of feel the same way... I didn't know how I felt about them at first...mainly because I'm nearly 5'8'' and these would make me GIGANTIC! But, the more I stared the more they stared back...and then I thought I fell in love. Then they came in and in person they kind of look a little strippery to me. I always picture myself wearing them in a really raunchy photo with legs spread eagle.. hahah sooo maybe I'll return these for Multi glitter Titi's. If I can part with my strippertastic shoes. we'll see!


----------



## jamidee

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!




I was eying these on the website yesterday... soo beautiful!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Yea, I kind of feel the same way... I didn't know how I felt about them at first...mainly because I'm nearly 5'8'' and these would make me GIGANTIC! But, the more I stared the more they stared back...and then I thought I fell in love. Then they came in and in person they kind of look a little strippery to me. I always picture myself wearing them in a really raunchy photo with legs spread eagle.. hahah sooo maybe I'll return these for Multi glitter Titi's. If I can part with my strippertastic shoes. we'll see!


 

i know what you mean about stripperish. i have a pair of LP and honestly--i don't think i'll buy another pair.  i want the python batik and i know LP is in that skin but I won't buy it in it.

i mean maybe we can be stripper chic?


----------



## karwood

*Dezy,* congratulations on the big news!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy preganancy! 

Congrats to everyone on all your wonderful new purchases!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!



Love those!


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Gorgeous!  I am so torn.   I bought the black spiked pigalle and now I think I love these too!  My SA is holding these for me.  My only reservation is having 2 black on black spike shoes.  So torn!



Chacci let me tell you these don't compare to the spike pigalles I had those and I wasn't in love but I'm not a pigalle girl (YET!) lol but they don't compare I would soooo get them lol


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i know what you mean about stripperish. i have a pair of LP and honestly--i don't think i'll buy another pair.  i want the python batik and i know LP is in that skin but I won't buy it in it.
> 
> i mean maybe we can be stripper chic?



I know, I'm in love with the python batik! I have yet to try the LP (not the sling) It looks just as stripperish!? Bummer!! From pictures, I am really not a fan of the VP in python batik.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> I now present... the Lady Peep Mini Glitter in Multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should keep them.. I find that slingbacks don't fit me well... I'm always afraid my foot might fall out or more importantly I'll mess up my shoes.


 
I love these! They make me feel girly just looking @ yours lol ! I love sparkle! I feel the same way about sling backs, like my heel is sliding all over but I hope you can work out the fit because they look great on you!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!


 

these are stunning! I'm really sitting here thinking of all these outfit combos like they're mine *a baddd sign* haha! Congrats!


----------



## nillacobain

This thread moves sooooooooo fast, I can barely keep up w/all your fab purchases!!! Great additions ladies!

CONGRATULATIONS *Dezy* on your pregnancy! Thank you for sharing w/us!


----------



## jeninvan

rdgldy said:


> Your bibis are gorgeous, but bigger congratulations on your other news!!!!!!!!
> 
> UOTE=dezynrbaglaydee;19143237]I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


[/QUOTE]


Amazing addition and congratulations on your most important "addition"Motherhood is truely the best


----------



## RedBottomLover

nalexis2121 said:


> quick pics of my alti spikes from cam phone pic since im at work sorry about the poor quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite my fears i was wrong they fit nice n snug! and im in loveeee!


they look gorgeous on you! congrats on yet another amazing purchase.


----------



## chacci1

nalexis2121 said:


> Chacci let me tell you these don't compare to the spike pigalles I had those and I wasn't in love but I'm not a pigalle girl (YET!) lol but they don't compare I would soooo get them lol



Thanks babe!  I actually ended up passing on them.  As beautiful as they are, I really do love my Pigalle's and don't see why I would need 2 black spike when there are so many other gorg. shoes that are coming that I am going to want!!! :afrocool:


----------



## nalexis2121

RedBottomLover said:


> they look gorgeous on you! congrats on yet another amazing purchase.



thank you doll


----------



## nalexis2121

chacci1 said:


> Thanks babe!  I actually ended up passing on them.  As beautiful as they are, I really do love my Pigalle's and don't see why I would need 2 black spike when there are so many other gorg. shoes that are coming that I am going to want!!! :afrocool:



respect


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!

Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!

I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...


----------



## nalexis2121

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> these are stunning! I'm really sitting here thinking of all these outfit combos like they're mine *a baddd sign* haha! Congrats!



lol thank you!


----------



## nalexis2121

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love those!



thank u!


----------



## nalexis2121

jamidee said:


> I was eying these on the website yesterday... soo beautiful!!!!



gracias!


----------



## jenayb

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...



Oh my! I love these so very much!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> Oh my! I love these so very much!




OMG they are freakin ahmazzzzzzzzzzzzzin  I think you need these babe


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats on all the lovely new purchases! love love love the Emerald Sobeks n Altispikes 

Congrats Dezy on your new upcoming bundle of joy ! Blessings to you and DH


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG they are freakin ahmazzzzzzzzzzzzzin  I think you need these babe



Hehe you little enabler!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hi ladies!

I very recently recovered from a fractured foot and still can't (read:shouldn't) wear heels for long periods of time.... When I saw this on NAP, I had to have them because I haven't been able to find shorter heeled shoes that are nice!! I'm only wearing them to work twice a week now (thank heavens! I was sick of wearing flats!), trying not to over do it for now and take it easy! I miss my other shoes!!

Nude Pigalle 85







Next to my pink patent Pigalle 100 






Boris being nosey..






Has anyone been through something similar and been able to go back to wearing heels as before injury? I'm quite terrified I won't be able to wear my shoes anymore!


----------



## aoqtpi

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...



So pretty! Congrats!




lisalovesshoes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I very recently recovered from a fractured foot and still can't (read:shouldn't) wear heels for long periods of time.... When I saw this on NAP, I had to have them because I haven't been able to find shorter heeled shoes that are nice!! I'm only wearing them to work twice a week now (thank heavens! I was sick of wearing flats!), trying not to over do it for now and take it easy! I miss my other shoes!!
> 
> Nude Pigalle 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my pink patent Pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris being nosey..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been through something similar and been able to go back to wearing heels as before injury? I'm quite terrified I won't be able to wear my shoes anymore!



Good luck with your recovery! These are very nice


----------



## bling*lover

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...


 
*Congrats Jen, they are so gorgeous and look fab on you!* 


lisalovesshoes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I very recently recovered from a fractured foot and still can't (read:shouldn't) wear heels for long periods of time.... When I saw this on NAP, I had to have them because I haven't been able to find shorter heeled shoes that are nice!! I'm only wearing them to work twice a week now (thank heavens! I was sick of wearing flats!), trying not to over do it for now and take it easy! I miss my other shoes!!
> 
> Nude Pigalle 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my pink patent Pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris being nosey..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been through something similar and been able to go back to wearing heels as before injury? I'm quite terrified I won't be able to wear my shoes anymore!


 
*Congrats Lisa, they are lovely. Hope your foot is feeling better soon and that your able to wear heels properly again soon!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...



Wow¡ i'm in love with that color


----------



## AEGIS

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...


 

beautiful!!   love how deep the emerald green is. congrats on the new shoes!


----------



## skislope15

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...


 
can I ask where you picked those up from?


----------



## eldebrang

This is my second Super Dombasle and I love this one because it is actual leather. The color is gorgeous in person!!


----------



## sophe

lisalovesshoes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I very recently recovered from a fractured foot and still can't (read:shouldn't) wear heels for long periods of time.... When I saw this on NAP, I had to have them because I haven't been able to find shorter heeled shoes that are nice!! I'm only wearing them to work twice a week now (thank heavens! I was sick of wearing flats!), trying not to over do it for now and take it easy! I miss my other shoes!!
> 
> Nude Pigalle 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my pink patent Pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris being nosey..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been through something similar and been able to go back to wearing heels as before injury? I'm quite terrified I won't be able to wear my shoes anymore!


OMG! They are so beautiful!! I love the red Pigalle!! Bling* modeling shot please~~~~


----------



## sophe

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...



Love them!! They are hot on you!! Big congrats!!


----------



## xlovely

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

rdgldy said:


> Your bibis are gorgeous, but bigger congratulations on your other news!!!!!!!!
> 
> UOTE=dezynrbaglaydee;19143237]I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....
> 
> 
> Leopard Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


[/QUOTE]

Congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

quoted wrong person sorry


----------



## Nolia

Very Croise in Pink/Ivory/Gold!! As seen on Charlotte York from SATC2~











Mod pics~


----------



## mal

.


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

eldebrang: it look amazing on you!

Nolia: once again, that pair is pure love.


----------



## Dessye

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> so many gorgeous finds, ladies!
> 
> *dezy *- CONGRATS! yay!
> *jamidee* - have you tried strippy straps? i have really narrow heels and these have helped me a ton with slings.
> 
> these are in the "i probably shouldn't have, but they were such a good deal!" category. they are so beautiful but i'm a little self-conscious of my morton's toe overhang :/ a half size up would be absolutely perfect, but these so rarely come up i feel like i should just get past the mild overhang.
> 
> Rosazissimo in light green satin (color name not on the box)!


 
These are simply divine on you, *Erin*!!


----------



## Dessye

I'm so behind in this thread, so also big congrats to *Dezy, jamidee, nalexis, lisalovesshoes, Nolia, Eldebrang*.  I hope I didn't miss anyone and if so, congrats to you too! 

Dezy --- huge congrats on your pregnancy --- that is glorious news, you must be on cloud 9


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thank you Jenay (I do think you need them), Adctd, aoqtpi, blinglover, Crispedrosa,  Aegis, Sophe, xlovely and Dessye! 
You ladies are so sweet 

Skislope15 - I got them from the Online Boutique

Eldebrang, Nolia and LisalovesShoes- Congrats on your great additions!!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

eldebrang said:


> This is my second Super Dombasle and I love this one because it is actual leather. The color is gorgeous in person!!



omg i love these!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Nolia said:


> Very Croise in Pink/Ivory/Gold!! As seen on Charlotte York from SATC2~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics~


congrats!! they look a little big on you in these pics but they're very pretty!


----------



## heiress-ox

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...



Simply AMAZING! I love the Emeraude colour on the Sobeks, congrats!





Nolia said:


> Very Croise in Pink/Ivory/Gold!! As seen on Charlotte York from SATC2~



Congrats on a fabulous pair - I love what I've seen of your collection thus far!


----------



## GCGDanielle

*Nolia* You make those shoes come to life.  Absolutely beautiful!  I always love your mod shots.


----------



## Nolia

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> eldebrang: it look amazing on you!
> 
> Nolia: once again, that pair is pure love.





Dessye said:


> I'm so behind in this thread, so also big congrats to *Dezy, jamidee, nalexis, lisalovesshoes, Nolia, Eldebrang*.  I hope I didn't miss anyone and if so, congrats to you too!
> 
> Dezy --- huge congrats on your pregnancy --- that is glorious news, you must be on cloud 9





SpursGirlJen said:


> Thank you Jenay (I do think you need them), Adctd, aoqtpi, blinglover, Crispedrosa,  Aegis, Sophe, xlovely and Dessye!
> You ladies are so sweet
> 
> Skislope15 - I got them from the Online Boutique
> 
> Eldebrang, Nolia and LisalovesShoes- Congrats on your great additions!!!





pixiesparkle said:


> congrats!! they look a little big on you in these pics but they're very pretty!





GCGDanielle said:


> *Nolia* You make those shoes come to life.  Absolutely beautiful!  I always love your mod shots.



Thanks ladies!! When the arrived, I realized the listing was wrong and the shoe is actually .5 larger than expected.  I'm going to have cobbler look at them and hopefully be able to do something for the strap.  Come summer, I know my feet will swell so hopefully they're take size too~


----------



## KarenBorter

Beautiful additions ladies! 

I have been staying away from the forums because I really REALLY have to wait for the Maggie before I buy another pair of shoes. I was on the ecommerce site before it "broke" the that Daff's were back in stock and I almost purchased. The OTHER thing that is holding me back is California is supposed to get their sales tax decreased by 1% beginning July 1 so that will help in the cost of new shoes. 

I did go in to Robertson on Sunday though to say hi to my SA. I walked out without anything but told her that I wanted word on any new Bianca's that were coming in. She mentioned Cork but that "color way" doesn't turn me on so I passed. 

Loving the Bibi's and 

*DEZY* OMG HOW EXCITING!!!! Congrats on what we aren't talking about on Twitter or FB


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

KarenBorter said:


> Beautiful additions ladies!
> 
> I have been staying away from the forums because I really REALLY have to wait for the Maggie before I buy another pair of shoes. I was on the ecommerce site before it "broke" the that Daff's were back in stock and I almost purchased. The OTHER thing that is holding me back is California is supposed to get their sales tax decreased by 1% beginning July 1 so that will help in the cost of new shoes.
> 
> I did go in to Robertson on Sunday though to say hi to my SA. I walked out without anything but told her that I wanted word on any new Bianca's that were coming in. She mentioned Cork but that "color way" doesn't turn me on so I passed.
> 
> Loving the Bibi's and
> 
> *DEZY* OMG HOW EXCITING!!!! Congrats on what we aren't talking about on Twitter or FB


 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! and where have I been, our sales tax is being decreased?! yay!


----------



## chacci1

Beautiful new additions ladies!!!!

Emeraude Sobek's......yummy!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

aoqtpi said:


> Good luck with your recovery! These are very nice



Thank you!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

bling*lover said:


> *Congrats Lisa, they are lovely. Hope your foot is feeling better soon and that your able to wear heels properly again soon!*



I hope so too!! Thank you!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

sophe said:


> OMG! They are so beautiful!! I love the red Pigalle!! Bling* modeling shot please~~~~



They're actually pink! 
Modelling pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-latest-cl-599900-213.html#post16985027


----------



## HeelBeyotch

eldebrang said:


> This is my second Super Dombasle and I love this one because it is actual leather. The color is gorgeous in person!!



 Are they comfortable? I'm looking for a picnic shoe.


----------



## eldebrang

HeelBeyotch said:


> Are they comfortable? I'm looking for a picnic shoe.



Very comfortable! Although you should be extra careful when wearing these shoes on a soft ground! Since the platform is really tall you don't have much control over the shoes when the ground is not soft enough. I lost my control a couple of times when I was at a playground with my kiddies  I hope it made senseee  But they are very very comfortable t walk on and I wear these shoes all day without any foot pain...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't  

My new Sobeks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ those are beautiful!! When I saw the picture from Madison I 

Congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ those are beautiful!! When I saw the picture from Madison I
> 
> Congrats!



thanks naked!!! long time to see!! xox


----------



## regeens

Oh wow! So beautiful *nerdy*!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Nerdy: you're one lucky girl!  those are one of the prettiest heels ever! I wish Nordie and NM has it here in Chicago.


----------



## susu1978

I recently bought 2 pairs:


----------



## natassha68

... they are PERFECT!!!!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


----------



## natassha68

that color is INSANE!!!!!!, they almost look like velvet in the pics, love them !!





SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...


----------



## GCGDanielle

*Nerdy*  Those Sobeks are TDF!  I literally gasped when I saw them on your feet.  What's the colorway?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

regeens said:


> Oh wow! So beautiful *nerdy*!





Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Nerdy: you're one lucky girl!  those are one of the prettiest heels ever! I wish Nordie and NM has it here in Chicago.





natassha68 said:


> ... they are PERFECT!!!!





GCGDanielle said:


> *Nerdy*  Those Sobeks are TDF!  I literally gasped when I saw them on your feet.  What's the colorway?



thank you so much girls!!! the colourway is Clair de Lune


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

susu1978 said:


> I recently bought 2 pairs:



Congratulations!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- So many beautiful additions; Spikes, Rosazissimos, Bibis and a baby!
> 
> Congrats Dezy, how exciting!!!!!
> 
> I haven't posted my purchases in a while, but I just had to share my new loves...



OMG!!! These are so insanely beautiful!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additions ladies!!


----------



## yajaira

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks



 OH MY GOD!!!! FRIGGEN BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

Thank you so much to everyone that said something about my new purchases. Im just now getting back to the states from Switzerland. No trip to Geneva this time 

Thank you:

*SchnauzerCrazy
candyapples88
juicyjeans
inspiredgem
Clooky001
aoqtpi
Dc419
Nolia
Hipployta
Stephanie***
CRISPEDROSA
*

Sorry for thanking you guys so late


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks



I know I congratulated you already earlier, but hot damn girl these are just so very special and breathtaking. 

Wear them in good health... You totally deserve them.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks



Love those! Good purchase


----------



## dc419

They look superrr cute and pretty on you!



Nolia said:


> Very Croise in Pink/Ivory/Gold!! As seen on Charlotte York from SATC2~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics~


----------



## dc419

I love the color! They look beautiful on you!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


----------



## ckl5016

Loving those Sobeks Nerdy


----------



## jeshika

*Nerdy*, the sobeks are gorgeous!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## susu1978

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Congratulations!


 
thank you


----------



## susu1978

jeshika said:


> *Nerdy*, the sobeks are gorgeous!!!!!!! congrats!


 
wow, they are a beauty


----------



## aoqtpi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks



OMG amazing! Love them!


----------



## 9distelle

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


Awesome e they look incredible on your beautiful feet, congrats!!!


----------



## bling*lover

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


 Holy mother of god  they are AMAZING Nerdy, congrats!



susu1978 said:


> I recently bought 2 pairs:


 Congrats susu, they are both lovely but I  love pumps!


----------



## susu1978

bling*lover said:


> Holy mother of god  they are AMAZING Nerdy, congrats!
> 
> 
> Congrats susu, they are both lovely but I  love pumps!


 
thank you....wana get my hands on a nude one now


----------



## rdgldy

*nerdy*, the sobeks are gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


 
*nerdy- *they are so gorgeous congrats!



susu1978 said:


> I recently bought 2 pairs:


 
*susu- *congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nerdy! The Sobeks are incredible!


----------



## BellaShoes

GHEEEEZ! I unsubscribed from the thread to avoid temptation and missed your news!!!

My very best, heart filled love to your and your DH Dezy... may every day of your journey be blessed.... xoxox

Oh and yes, FAAAAABulous BiBis!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm soooo behind, but ladies congrats on all the fabulous new Loubies!!!!!
> 
> Here are my newest beauties, along with something else I'd like to share....


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thank you Heiress-xo and CHacci1

Thanks Natassha68, I am in love with this color too 

Thanks Nerdy, I love them yours... they even look better on your feet!
SuSu1978- Love the Love!


----------



## susu1978

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *nerdy- *they are so gorgeous congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> *susu- *congrats!!!


 

Thanks


----------



## Clooky001

Nerdy! Those are one HOTT pair of shoes, congrats &#57606;


----------



## BattyBugs

Sheesh! Once again, I am dreadfully behind. Congratulations on all the new lovelies, ladies & on your other good news, Dezy.


----------



## CelticLuv

Nerdy,  I am speechless!
those Sobek's.........OMG!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


 
Oh my...those are TDF!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

susu1978 said:


> I recently bought 2 pairs:


 
Congrats!! Beautiful purchases!


----------



## susu1978

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats!! Beautiful purchases!


 
Thank you


----------



## juicyjeans

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


 
Nerdy those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## cts900

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks



_DAY_UM! Those are glorious.  Beyond!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thank you ladies so much!!!!


----------



## vuittongirl82

My latest Louboutin purchases....

Madame Butterfly Pump 150 Cosmo Phyton in Black Color and Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver Color


----------



## aoqtpi

vuittongirl82 said:


> My latest Louboutin purchases....
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 Cosmo Phyton in Black Color and Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver Color



Gorgeous! Is python different from phyton? I've seen it spelled this way a few times before.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

vuittongirl82 said:


> My latest Louboutin purchases....
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 Cosmo Phyton in Black Color and Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver Color



WOW, love those silver lady peeps , the blacks one too


----------



## juicyjeans

vuittongirl82 said:


> My latest Louboutin purchases....
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 Cosmo Phyton in Black Color and Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver Color


 
Great purchases! Congrats


----------



## AEGIS

i looks like a beautiful tahitian pearl



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


 
congrats!



susu1978 said:


> I recently bought 2 pairs:


 


loove the cosmo python. congrats!




vuittongirl82 said:


> My latest Louboutin purchases....
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 Cosmo Phyton in Black Color and Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver Color


----------



## FashionGoddess

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


Nerdy these are so beautiful...Congrats!


----------



## label24

modeling photos!!!! pleaseeee


----------



## susu1978

AEGIS said:


> i looks like a beautiful tahitian pearl
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loove the cosmo python. congrats!


 

Thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

vuittongirl82 said:


> My latest Louboutin purchases....
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 Cosmo Phyton in Black Color and Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver Color


 
WOWZA!! Congrats!! Shoe twins on the Lady Peeps!


----------



## Panfilova

Help PLEASE!!! where to buy Lady Peep nude 36!!!! NEED SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Panfilova said:


> Help PLEASE!!! where to buy Lady Peep nude 36!!!! NEED SO MUCH!!!!



First all, where are you from? We need to know it to start searching


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Panfilova said:


> Help PLEASE!!! where to buy Lady Peep nude 36!!!! NEED SO MUCH!!!!




Wrong section of the forum, but what is your location?


----------



## moshi_moshi

Panfilova said:


> Help PLEASE!!! where to buy Lady Peep nude 36!!!! NEED SO MUCH!!!!


 
trying going to the louboutin website and seeing what stores are in your area (if any) and calling them.

These two threads will help also....

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...forum-please-read-before-you-post-540023.html


http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html


----------



## eldebrang

Louboutin Jerry sandals for Mark Fast.  I have been waiting for these sandals for so long. Although I am a bit disappointed because the cork is not plain black like in the original runway models. What do you think ladies?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

eldebrang said:


> Louboutin Jerry sandals for Mark Fast.  I have been waiting for these sandals for so long. Although I am a bit disappointed because the cork is not plain black like in the original runway models. What do you think ladies?



Ooh I'm loving those!


----------



## Panfilova

CRISPEDROSA said:


> First all, where are you from? We need to know it to start searching


I am from Ukraine, but i need online purchaising.


----------



## jenayb

Panfilova said:


> I am from Ukraine, but i need online purchaising.


 
Your best bet is to keep an eye on barneys.com and the official boutique online.


----------



## missgiannina

I got these a little over a month ago, nothing you guys havent seen


----------



## missgiannina

these i managed to get from Bluefly


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable: 







My youngest helping me model 

(Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> these i managed to get from Bluefly



I always told myself I'm too clumsy for spikes but I'm starting to change my mind -- and those nude spikes are GORGEOUS on you!! Congrats on a great pair!


----------



## missgiannina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I always told myself I'm too clumsy for spikes but I'm starting to change my mind -- and those nude spikes are GORGEOUS on you!! Congrats on a great pair!



Thanks, Love the Ruby Clous' on  you they look stunning, it also helps that you have very cute model paws next to you


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> I got these a little over a month ago, nothing you guys havent seen


 


missgiannina said:


> these i managed to get from Bluefly


 
Both are stunning! Congrats! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)


 


Best photo I've ever seen on here!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> Thanks, Love the Ruby Clous' on  you they look stunning, it also helps that you have very cute model paws next to you





jenaywins said:


> Both are stunning! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best photo I've ever seen on here!!!



Thank you ladies!! He's a wonderful model and rightfully steals the spotlight


----------



## eldebrang

missgiannina said:


> these i managed to get from Bluefly


Nude spikes are gorgeous!!


----------



## aoqtpi

missgiannina said:


> I got these a little over a month ago, nothing you guys havent seen



Congrats on two beautiful pairs!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)



KEEEEEPPPPPP! They are fantastic! And wow, what a big boy! How old is he?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Congrats on two beautiful pairs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEEEEPPPPPP! They are fantastic! And wow, what a big boy! How old is he?



my youngest monkey is three


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> *I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet* but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)



ummm excuse me, why not??!?!?! 

(most adorable pic ever!)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> ummm excuse me, why not??!?!?!
> 
> (most adorable pic ever!)



 You're too cute! Thank you for the pep talk (that's my favorite smiley by the way)

...I keep saying "no more shopping" so that I can concentrate my funds on riding lessons (and a horse  - keeping those suckers stabled is expensive) but you looked so amazing in them and they're such a sexy shoe... and I'm weak! I was wondering how much wear I'll get out of them -- they're pretty wild and that strap REALLY digs in there... But those are all of my excuses -- honestly, they're REALLY growing on me. And I feel like the ULTIMATE bad*ss when wearing them  so I honestly think these just may have their permanent home in my closet.


----------



## hazeltt

missgiannina said:


> I got these a little over a month ago, nothing you guys havent seen



I love both of them! Congrats! I love the Mago! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)



They look gorgeous on you! You really rock all the bright colours! I say you should keep them but I don't know if it's the angle but is there a spike missing on the heel of the left shoe?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> I love both of them! Congrats! I love the Mago!
> 
> 
> 
> They look gorgeous on you! You really rock all the bright colours! I say you should keep them but I don't know if it's the angle but is there a spike missing on the heel of the left shoe?



Thank you! Yes, there is a missing spike - the only pair I was able to find was a pre-owned pair on the 'Bay so if I keep them, I need to get that replaced. I was hoping to score a pair from NM but no luck so far


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! Yes, there is a missing spike - the only pair I was able to find was a pre-owned pair on the 'Bay so if I keep them, I need to get that replaced. I was hoping to score a pair from NM but no luck so far



In that case, I say keep! The spike shouldn't be hard to replace. They look so good on you!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're too cute! Thank you for the pep talk (that's my favorite smiley by the way)
> 
> ...I keep saying "no more shopping" so that I can concentrate my funds on riding lessons (and a horse  - keeping those suckers stabled is expensive) but you looked so amazing in them and they're such a sexy shoe... and I'm weak! I was wondering how much wear I'll get out of them -- they're pretty wild and that strap REALLY digs in there... But those are all of my excuses -- honestly, they're REALLY growing on me. And I feel like the ULTIMATE bad*ss when wearing them  so I honestly think these just may have their permanent home in my closet.




Babe, I think you have your answer.


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)



oh the red looks amazing with your skin tone! Keep!! 
the 'baby' in the pic is great


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

laleeza said:


> oh the red looks amazing with your skin tone! Keep!!
> the 'baby' in the pic is great



Thank you! I don't know if I could resist sending them back... They're just so awesome looking! And also thank you for complimenting my baby  He's the sweetest lapdog in the world  (All 100+ pounds of him)


----------



## vuittongirl82

aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous! Is python different from phyton? I've seen it spelled this way a few times before.


 

Sorry, I mistyped the word  It should be python.


----------



## FashionGoddess

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)


Another vote for you to keep the Lady Clou Schnauzer...they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## sulawgirl

vuittongirl82 said:


> My latest Louboutin purchases....
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 150 Cosmo Phyton in Black Color and Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver Color


 

Can I ask where you purchased the Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver and what was the price point? I need these in my life!!!!


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're too cute! Thank you for the pep talk (that's my favorite smiley by the way)
> 
> ...I keep saying "no more shopping" so that I can concentrate my funds on riding lessons (and a horse  - keeping those suckers stabled is expensive) but you looked so amazing in them and they're such a sexy shoe... and I'm weak! I was wondering how much wear I'll get out of them -- they're pretty wild and that strap REALLY digs in there... But those are all of my excuses -- honestly, they're REALLY growing on me.* And I feel like the ULTIMATE bad*ss when wearing them  so I honestly think these just may have their permanent home in my closet.*



hehe you're welcome... i really hope you can make these work!   they just look amazing on you!


----------



## vuittongirl82

sulawgirl said:


> Can I ask where you purchased the Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver and what was the price point? I need these in my life!!!!



I bought them from Madison. The Lady Peep was $1595 plus tax. Hope you find this helpful


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sulawgirl said:


> Can I ask where you purchased the Lady Peep 150 Cosmo Phyton in Silver and what was the price point? I need these in my life!!!!





carlinha said:


> hehe you're welcome... i really hope you can make these work!   they just look amazing on you!



 thank you ladies! You're too kind! I honestly take zero credit - Msr. Louboutin makes amazing shoes


----------



## CelticLuv

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> thank you ladies! You're too kind! I honestly take zero credit - Msr. Louboutin makes amazing shoes



true, true but _you _make them look gooooood!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CelticLuv said:


> true, true but _you _make them look gooooood!



I appreciate how kind you are to me!  thank you!


----------



## LornaLou

There are so many amazing shoes here! I love the photo with the doggy


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)



OOOh very cute pic


----------



## AEGIS

missgiannina said:


> these i managed to get from Bluefly




soo jealous. love these


----------



## lilflobowl

it's been yonks since I posted here but I've been lurking & I must say everyone's been getting such great shoes! I've been enabled by some of you ladies into getting some lovely pairs myself!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LornaLou said:


> There are so many amazing shoes here! I love the photo with the doggy





CRISPEDROSA said:


> OOOh very cute pic



Thank you and gracias


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lilflobowl said:


> it's been yonks since I posted here but I've been lurking & I must say everyone's been getting such great shoes! I've been enabled by some of you ladies into getting some lovely pairs myself!



Spike addict! They're lovely, congrats!!


----------



## karwood

Beautiful purchases everyone! Sorry for not complimenting everyone individually, but I am jet-lagged from yesterday's flight.


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks Schnauzer! I kinda went a bit nuts cos I missed out quite a few spikes previously! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Spike addict! They're lovely, congrats!!


----------



## NANI1972

missgiannina said:


> I got these a little over a month ago, nothing you guys havent seen


 Beautiful congrats!


missgiannina said:


> these i managed to get from Bluefly


Yay! Love them congrats!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)


 
Definate keep, they look gorgeous on you! AND OMYGA I love your puppies paws! SOOOO cute!



lilflobowl said:


> it's been yonks since I posted here but I've been lurking & I must say everyone's been getting such great shoes! I've been enabled by some of you ladies into getting some lovely pairs myself!


 OH MY! Love your purchases! Gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful congrats!
> 
> Yay! Love them congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Definate keep, they look gorgeous on you! AND OMYGA I love your puppies paws! SOOOO cute!
> 
> 
> OH MY! Love your purchases! Gorgeous!



Thank you babe! He's mah baby boo  and refuses to believe he's an adult dog


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I don't know if I'm keeping these babies yet but I thought this photo was adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest helping me model
> 
> (Just for a size reference as to his feet, that is a size 39 shoe)


 
Omg def a keep! I love love red on you. Spikes have slowly been growing on me too. They are the epitome of bada$$edness lol! I'm catching up from the weekend, have you done an outfit pic yet?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Omg def a keep! I love love red on you. Spikes have slowly been growing on me too. They are the epitome of bada$$edness lol! I'm catching up from the weekend, have you done an outfit pic yet?



Thank you! I am SO FAR BEHIND!! My sis had a surprise C-section (I'm a newly made aunt ) and I flew to Miami for a few days for the birth and the after party (read: it wasn't really a party ) so I've not only been MIA from the forum, but I've not had time for much since I've gotten back. But I can't wait to wear them so I hope to have an outfit to go with them soon!


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks


 
OMG! 

I just might have to have it now 

Hey does anyone know what is the name of the colorway of the stock pic for the Sobek in the New Styles for Fall thread?  I thought that was the Clare de Lune


----------



## KarenBorter

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! and where have I been, our sales tax is being decreased?! yay!



Yeah ... supposedly July 1 which is GREAT news considering my Maggie's are supposed to be in between July and September LOL

Sorry I have been MIA but all the new additions are just too tempting. (going to look back over this thread a bit now though ... I need shoe porn this morning).


----------



## KarenBorter

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i tried to resist these and am so glad i didn't
> 
> My new Sobeks



Wow those are GORGEOUS! I keep eyeing this style/color way myself. I knew I shouldn't have come back in here LOL


----------



## GCGDanielle

I have a reveal thread, but here's a different pic.  My new UV suede Greissimos.


----------



## aoqtpi

lilflobowl said:


> it's been yonks since I posted here but I've been lurking & I must say everyone's been getting such great shoes! I've been enabled by some of you ladies into getting some lovely pairs myself!



All three are gorg! I wish I had some spikes in my life!



GCGDanielle said:


> I have a reveal thread, but here's a different pic.  My new UV suede Greissimos.



What a fantastic colour! Congrats!


----------



## eldebrang

lilflobowl said:


> it's been yonks since I posted here but I've been lurking & I must say everyone's been getting such great shoes! I've been enabled by some of you ladies into getting some lovely pairs myself!


All very beautiful, congrats!! You make wanna get a pair with spikes myself


----------



## beagly911

My FIRST pair of CL's...model pics at another day as I'm at work till 6am.  WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

beagly911 said:


> My FIRST pair of CL's...model pics at another day as I'm at work till 6am.  WOO HOO!!!!



Congrats in your first pair!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Amazing purchases everyone!

Beagly911: congrats on your first wonderful pair!


----------



## eldebrang

beagly911 said:


> My FIRST pair of CL's...model pics at another day as I'm at work till 6am.  WOO HOO!!!!


Congrats! I am curious to know when you will buy your second pair


----------



## beagly911

eldebrang said:


> Congrats! I am curious to know when you will buy your second pair


 
I'm already looking and trying to deside which ones..


----------



## eldebrang

beagly911 said:


> I'm already looking and trying to deside which ones..



LOL!! Once you start you can't stop...


----------



## cts900

Congrats on all the new buys, ladies!


----------



## stilly

GCGDanielle said:


> I have a reveal thread, but here's a different pic. My new UV suede Greissimos.


 
The color of these is just beautiful!!!
They look gorgeous on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *NANI*, *aoqtpi* & *elderbrang*


----------



## Stephanie***

Got my Wine Patent Declic's 900 yesterday


----------



## CelticLuv

GCGDanielle said:


> I have a reveal thread, but here's a different pic.  My new UV suede Greissimos.



OMG, they are gorgeous. That color is incredible!!! Where did you find them? I have to visit your thread now.




beagly911 said:


> My FIRST pair of CL's...model pics at another day as I'm at work till 6am.  WOO HOO!!!!



Congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GCGDanielle said:


> I have a reveal thread, but here's a different pic.  My new UV suede Greissimos.



That is a very pretty color!!! Congratulations!


----------



## wannaprada

Hi ladies!!!  I've missed you guys!!  I was getting so bad with the CL shopping, not to mention I was having the worst luck with CLs (three broken heels!!), that I went on a CL hiatus, but I'm back baby!!    Just ordered two pairs of CLs from Barneys, the Henry and the Double Voie, however I'm only keeping one pair!  I will make sure to post pics so you all can help me decide which one to keep.  Congrats to everyone on the new purchases!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

wannaprada said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I've missed you guys!!  I was getting so bad with the CL shopping, not to mention I was having the worst luck with CLs (three broken heels!!), that I went on a CL hiatus, but I'm back baby!!    Just ordered two pairs of CLs from Barneys, the Henry and the Double Voie, however I'm only keeping one pair!  I will make sure to post pics so you all can help me decide which one to keep.  Congrats to everyone on the new purchases!



you're back with a vengeance  Can't wait for modeling pics!! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

Stephanie*** said:


> Got my Wine Patent Declic's 900 yesterday


 
900??? Wow, that's high   Just kidding, congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats Beagly on your first pair!    And congrats to all the other ladies on their fabulous purchases!


----------



## amazigrace

*schnauzer,* I agree with *carla!* You
MUST keep the Clou's. They are so beautiful on
you and I think you'll wear them a lot! Please
keep, okay?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

amazigrace said:


> *schnauzer,* I agree with *carla!* You
> MUST keep the Clou's. They are so beautiful on
> you and I think you'll wear them a lot! Please
> keep, okay?



It's too late.. they stole my heart  I already wore them for 10 seconds yesterday to go around the block and pick up some take out


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats *Dezy* on your amazing news! 

Congrats everyone on your fabulous purchases.


----------



## simplicitydal

oliviasobsession.com/permalink.cfm?id=2544

Christian Louboutin Lady Indiana in brown leather, 140mm


----------



## missgiannina

Une Plume sling


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> Une Plume sling



Very cute!! Are they comfortable?


----------



## PeepToe

missgiannina said:


> Une Plume sling



Oh seeing these on makes me love them! Congrats!


----------



## Nolia

*Alti 160mm in Black Patent Calf*






Side View





Front View





Rear View (lol)


----------



## jeshika

beagly911 said:


> My FIRST pair of CL's...model pics at another day as I'm at work till 6am.  WOO HOO!!!!



congrats, *beagly*! what a lovely first pair!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Nolia said:


> *Alti 160mm in Black Patent Calf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear View (lol)


 

whew! those are hawttttt! I literally need to see how you ladies do it, anything above 120 and I might as well be crawling lol they look great on you though  on a scale of 1-10, how comfy are they?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> Une Plume sling



Nice!


----------



## Nolia

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> whew! those are hawttttt! I literally need to see how you ladies do it, anything above 120 and I might as well be crawling lol they look great on you though  on a scale of 1-10, how comfy are they?



Well they're not broken in yet.  Pitch-wise, pretty comfy.  I ordered .5 size down from TTS and I have avg - wide feet so the toe box is a bit tight. =)  It's not unmanageable.  10 being most "comfy" like running shoes, I would rate it a 4 or 5.  10 being most "comfy" like regular 3 - 4 inch heels, it's about a 6 or 7.


----------



## lil tote

These look great! Congrats!



Nolia said:


> *Alti 160mm in Black Patent Calf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear View (lol)


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Une Plume sling



I think these are so cute and perfect for summer!


----------



## missgiannina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very cute!! Are they comfortable?



Yes they're comfortable but narrow i had to go up one full size from 37.5 to 38.5,also if i adjust the strap so it wont slip its too tight .


----------



## Stephanie***

Dessye said:


> 900??? Wow, that's high  Just kidding, congrats!!!


 
lol! 9 cm of course...

Otherwise I'd be VERY tall haha


----------



## bling*lover

missgiannina said:


> Une Plume sling


 
*Congrats, they are gorgeous (I also love them in the framboise). They are a gorgeous shoe for summer!*



Nolia said:


> *Alti 160mm in Black Patent Calf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear View (lol)


 
*Congrats on your alti's Nolia, they are very sexy and they look lovely on you!*


----------



## beagly911

My first CL pics


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

beagly911 said:


> My first CL pics



Congrats on your first and welcome to the red side  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Stephanie***

Nice shoes everyone!!!! ah i just love louboutin! my new goal for life: become famous to get louboutins from mr louboutin himself lol (just kidding  )






arent these lovely?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice shoes everyone!!!! ah i just love louboutin! my new goal for life: become famous to get louboutins from mr louboutin himself lol (just kidding  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent these lovely?



that is a beautiful color -- congratulations!


----------



## beagly911

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice shoes everyone!!!! ah i just love louboutin! my new goal for life: become famous to get louboutins from mr louboutin himself lol (just kidding  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent these lovely?


 
OOO, love the color!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you ladies


----------



## Bag-terfly

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice shoes everyone!!!! ah i just love louboutin! my new goal for life: become famous to get louboutins from mr louboutin himself lol (just kidding  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent these lovely?



*Stephanie* - I love this color!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you Bag-terfly 

It's "just" a pair of declics but I needed comfy ones too  all day shoes  now I just need to find red rubber soles


----------



## jenayb

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice shoes everyone!!!! ah i just love louboutin! my new goal for life: become famous to get louboutins from mr louboutin himself lol (just kidding  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent these lovely?


 
What a pretty colour!


----------



## Nolia

lil tote said:


> These look great! Congrats!





bling*lover said:


> *Congrats on your alti's Nolia, they are very sexy and they look lovely on you!*




Thank you!! I'm hoping I will get a lot of wear out of these babies~


----------



## Clooky001

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice shoes everyone!!!! ah i just love louboutin! my new goal for life: become famous to get louboutins from mr louboutin himself lol (just kidding  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent these lovely?



These are beautiful  congrats x


----------



## aoqtpi

Stephanie*** said:


> Nice shoes everyone!!!! ah i just love louboutin! my new goal for life: become famous to get louboutins from mr louboutin himself lol (just kidding  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent these lovely?



Beautiful patent!




beagly911 said:


> My first CL pics



Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## brittany729

GCGDanielle said:


> I have a reveal thread, but here's a different pic.  My new UV suede Greissimos.


Love the color of the UV PUMPS!


----------



## jancedtif

Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!! 

*The Cream/Black Mago!!*


----------



## FlipDiver

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!!
> 
> *The Cream/Black Mago!!*



Congrats, shoe twins!


----------



## 318Platinum

FlipDiver said:


> Congrats, shoe twins!



LOL, thanks, Sis!!! lol. I will start taking my shoes to a cobbler for stretching because i don't want to go through another break in like I did with my Biancas!!! lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!!
> 
> *The Cream/Black Mago!!*



Congrats!! Try a two-way shoe stretcher from Amazon -- you'll have perfectly stretched shoes in 24 hours


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats!! Try a two-way shoe stretcher from Amazon -- you'll have perfectly stretched shoes in 24 hours



Hmmmmm, sounds like an Idea. I just need to make sure that I get the right size. I wonder if it is different for me? Are these wooden or plastic?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Hmmmmm, sounds like an Idea. I just need to make sure that I get the right size. I wonder if it is different for me? Are these wooden or plastic?



Buy wooden - plastic break easier. They have ones that are sizes 9-11 and to stretch you have to adjust them so they'll work for your shoe size. I like the two-way stretcher because it does width and length simultaneously -- I'd also recommend getting a pair so that you don't have to wait for one to stretch before doing the other one. I ordered a pair from Amazon for around $30. Good luck!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!!
> 
> *The Cream/Black Mago!!*




now i can't wait to get mine.  looove.  it did come in a 160 but i think that was only for boutiques.  im happy im getting the 140 so i can run around in them


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> now i can't wait to get mine.  looove.  it did come in a 160 but i think that was only for boutiques.  im happy im getting the 140 so i can run around in them




YAY!!! SHOE TWINS!!! I am In love with them. I would have LOVED the 160, but I love the 140s just the same. I can't miss what I never saw or had!  I can't wait for you to receive yours!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!!
> 
> *The Cream/Black Mago!!*



Love those  I would like to have a pair of Magos too! Enjoy them!


----------



## juicyjeans

I posted this in a reveal but thought I would share them here anyway 











Yotruche 70 Ostrich


----------



## sulawgirl

vuittongirl82 said:


> I bought them from Madison. The Lady Peep was $1595 plus tax. Hope you find this helpful


 

Thank you so much for the info!:urock:


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this in a reveal but thought I would share them here anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yotruche 70 Ostrich



OMG! Those are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Here are mine:

Python Batik NPs











I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!


----------



## jeshika

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!



Nice buy, *Bags*! They look great on you!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jeshika said:


> Nice buy, *Bags*! They look great on you!




Thank you!


----------



## juicyjeans

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!


 
Thank you!  I'm jealous, yours are TDF! Congrats


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> Thank you!  I'm jealous, yours are TDF! Congrats




Thanks, hon!


----------



## beagly911

Here is my latest purchase from NM in Minneapolis...


----------



## Dessye

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this in a reveal but thought I would share them here anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yotruche 70 Ostrich



Love these --- the ostrich leg is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from NM in Minneapolis...



Ooooo, niceeee!  You're on a roll!   What are these called?  They're a variation on the Helmuts.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!



Love those! Python batik is lovely!


----------



## sophe

Nolia said:


> *Alti 160mm in Black Patent Calf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear View (lol)


 

OMG!!! They are stunning on you!!!!!!   
Do you mind if i ask you where do you get them from?Do you get them TTS? Thanks and Bigggggggg congrats !!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dessye said:


> Ooooo, niceeee!  You're on a roll!   What are these called?  They're a variation on the Helmuts.



Those are called the "Newton."


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this in a reveal but thought I would share them here anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yotruche 70 Ostrich



Love seeing them again! Love the ostrich!




BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!



Beautiful Batik!




beagly911 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from NM in Minneapolis...



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## beagly911

Thanks ladies, didn't think the second pair would come home so soon!!  I love them, they are Newtons 70...perfect for everyday!!  The color is awesome!  I have a lot of black in my closet so they will add that pop of color.  I'm so excited


----------



## soleilbrun

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!


 Those are gorgeous!  I would love a pair of batik shoes and this style is definately on the list.  I have a new pair whose photos is currently on the FB page of my mom (sent them to her address since I'll be home in 1 week).  I am very worried I may never get them! My rouge metal bianca.


----------



## Nolia

sophe said:


> OMG!!! They are stunning on you!!!!!!
> Do you mind if i ask you where do you get them from?Do you get them TTS? Thanks and Bigggggggg congrats !!!



Thank you~  I went down half a size.  Got them from HN in the UK.


----------



## juicyjeans

Dessye said:


> Love these --- the ostrich leg is gorgeous on you!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

Dukeprincess said:


> Those are called the "Newton."



Oh yes!  Thanks, *Duke*    So many variations on a theme with different names that I can't keep up!


----------



## BagsR4Me

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love those! Python batik is lovely!





aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful Batik!






soleilbrun said:


> Those are gorgeous!  I would love a pair of batik shoes and this style is definately on the list.  I have a new pair whose photos is currently on the FB page of my mom (sent them to her address since I'll be home in 1 week).  I am very worried I may never get them! My rouge metal bianca.



Thank you for your lovely comments, ladies!! The Batik NPs are amazing and I can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

congrats on all the new ones ladies


----------



## cts900

Beautiful buys, ladies!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

:ninja::devil:


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> :ninja::devil:


 
 What did you get??


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## Hipployta

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>




WWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hipployta said:


> WWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!



Thank you  i LOVE your avatar pic


----------



## dirtyaddiction

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l558/louboubirdy/061911174923.jpg
> 
> http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l558/louboubirdy/IMG_4182.jpg



Those are sooo hot! :salute:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

dirtyaddiction said:


> Those are sooo hot! :salute:



thank you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!



These really are stunning... they look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>





I have no words...


----------



## BagsR4Me

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> These really are stunning... they look amazing on you! Congrats!



Hello *NerdyBirdy*! Thank you so much.


----------



## BagsR4Me

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



*O  M  G*!!!!   Girl, these are *HOTTTTT*!!! They're so sexy. They look amazing on you. Love 'em. Congrats!!!

STUNNING! :okay:


----------



## 05_sincere

Congrats ......I love these I can not wait for my pair to arrive.....



318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!!
> 
> *The Cream/Black Mago!!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



They are absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on these stunners!!!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Nerdy: you just made my day. I'm in awe!


----------



## SassySarah

*Nerdy* I have no words!  I just saw a pair yesterday in Dallas, a girl can dream...


----------



## FashionGoddess

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


I love this shoe...it looks so hot on you!


----------



## Hipployta

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Thank you  i LOVE your avatar pic



Thanks...I love yours too LOL


----------



## 9distelle

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!


They look lovely on you, congrats!!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


----------



## sobe2009

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



Shut up!!!!!  They are OTW..... They are meant to be urs


----------



## icecreamom

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 

WOW! These are hawt! No words... simply amazing!!!!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!!
> 
> *The Cream/Black Mago!!*




Congrats!! I am so jelly :greengrin: Did you go TTS?
I LOVE this style!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



OMG  GORGEOUS!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



OMG I'd kill for them!


----------



## eldebrang

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


Arghhhhhh, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!! Congratssssss.


----------



## eldebrang

SassySarah said:


> *Nerdy* I have no words!  I just saw a pair yesterday in Dallas, a girl can dream...


Sarah, as far as I can tell from your profile pic, I think I saw walking towards the CL boutique in Dallas the other day  Funnyyyyyy...


----------



## eldebrang

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this in a reveal but thought I would share them here anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yotruche 70 Ostrich


The color is die for! Congrats...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 

They are gawgeous!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, I'm soooo behind but all of your new purchases are fabulous!  

Dezy - HUGE congrats!  Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Python Batik NPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just posting these everywhere. LOL!


 
I've been looking for a pair of Batik pythons everywhere and I can't find any in my size!

You are so lucky and I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

9distelle said:


> They look lovely on you, congrats!!!


 
Thank you!  




glamourgirlnikk said:


> I've been looking for a pair of Batik pythons everywhere and I can't find any in my size!
> 
> You are so lucky and I hope you enjoy them!


 
Really? The Madison boutique had quite a few sizes left. You should give them a call.

Thank you, I'll definitely enjoy them!


----------



## jeninvan

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 
TDF!!! Absolutely looks amazing and firece on you!!! congratulations


----------



## SassySarah

eldebrang said:


> Sarah, as far as I can tell from your profile pic, I think I saw walking towards the CL boutique in Dallas the other day  Funnyyyyyy...



You saw me in Dallas???  Really???  I went there to meet up with BattyBugs, cfellis and Alice1979!!!  You should have come in!  I hope you didn't see me fall almost flat on my face btw in the parking lot...  :shame:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BagsR4Me said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The Madison boutique had quite a few sizes left. You should give them a call.
> 
> Thank you, I'll definitely enjoy them!


 
Ok, thanks.


----------



## AllThingsFab101

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 
Those are FIERCE!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

BagsR4Me said:


> *O  M  G*!!!!   Girl, these are *HOTTTTT*!!! They're so sexy. They look amazing on you. Love 'em. Congrats!!!
> 
> STUNNING! :okay:


Thank you so much!!!


aoqtpi said:


> I have no words...



xox



AllThingsFab101 said:


> Those are FIERCE!!!


Thank you!



jeninvan said:


> TDF!!! Absolutely looks amazing and firece on you!!! congratulations


Thank you!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are gawgeous!!!!



Thank you!



eldebrang said:


> Arghhhhhh, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!! Congratssssss.


Thank you!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG I'd kill for them!



i did kill....my bank account! lol!



CelticLuv said:


> OMG  GORGEOUS!!



thank you 



icecreamom said:


> WOW! These are hawt! No words... simply amazing!!!!!!



thank you!!!


thank you so much ladies xox


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I just purchased these (not sure the name, any one know?).  They are pre-loved and I am in love with them.  Great price and great condition!


----------



## chacci1

I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!



Babe, they're GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!


----------



## jeshika

chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!



shoe twin!!!! those are gorgeeeooouuuussssss on you!!!!


----------



## hazeltt

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



 These are so amazing! They look so good on you!



ChanelGirlE said:


> I just purchased these (not sure the name, any one know?).  They are pre-loved and I am in love with them.  Great price and great condition!



Congrats! They're lovely!



chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!



These are so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones. But here is one I'm super excited about! Black crystal python AD!


 
  Congrats!!!!

When, oh when is LV getting their shipment???


----------



## Dessye

ChanelGirlE said:


> I just purchased these (not sure the name, any one know?). They are pre-loved and I am in love with them. Great price and great condition!


 
Congrats on your Numero Prives!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> When, oh when is LV getting their shipment???





Thanks dear!!!!!  Have you tried calling LV?????


----------



## chacci1

hazeltt said:


> These are so amazing! They look so good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! They're lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> These are so beautiful! Congrats!





jeshika said:


> shoe twin!!!! those are gorgeeeooouuuussssss on you!!!!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Babe, they're GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!



LADIES....Thank you so much!!!  You are all so kind!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!



Beauties!


----------



## BattyBugs

There are some amazing new additions on this thread. I've been neglectful, but believe me, you all did great!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Thanks dear!!!!!  Have you tried calling LV?????


  Yes, and I'm too embarrassed to call them again :shame:  I put my name of the list almost 2 months ago and have called them twice already so I think I should try to be patient.   But I'm not!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!



Chacci! Those are lovely!


----------



## 9distelle

chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!


Awesome, congrats!!!
Are they comfy?


----------



## NeonLights

I've been silently collecting CLs over the last few years but here is my first post of pics..  lightening not the best but here they are.. ps. the green ones are def more jade like in life.. 

Now if only it was warm enough here to wear them


----------



## CelticLuv

chacci1 said:


> I have a few new ones.  But here is one I'm super excited about!  Black crystal python AD!



OMG, they are incredible!!


----------



## Hipployta

NeonLights said:


> I've been silently collecting CLs over the last few years but here is my first post of pics..  lightening not the best but here they are.. ps. the green ones are def more jade like in life..
> 
> Now if only it was warm enough here to wear them



Shoe twins on the Jade Patent Bana


----------



## aoqtpi

NeonLights said:


> I've been silently collecting CLs over the last few years but here is my first post of pics..  lightening not the best but here they are.. ps. the green ones are def more jade like in life..
> 
> Now if only it was warm enough here to wear them



Both very pretty!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NeonLights said:


> I've been silently collecting CLs over the last few years but here is my first post of pics..  lightening not the best but here they are.. ps. the green ones are def more jade like in life..
> 
> Now if only it was warm enough here to wear them



Congrats on your new buys!! Hope the weather warms up soon so you can take them out for a spin


----------



## jeshika

Great additions, *Neon*!!! I love the jade!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

318Platinum said:


> Okay, ladies!! These beauties just arrived earlier today!! I have wanted this pump for a while now, but NEVER found my size! I FINALLY have it now, and I am totally in LOVE!!! Here is my latest edition, my 2nd pair of Loubies!!! A little upset because I hear that this style also came in I think a 150 or 160mm Heel? Maybe it was 150mm, but I would have LOVED to have the 150mm!! I'm a SUCKER for Higher!!!
> 
> *The Cream/Black Mago!!*


 

Ahhhh I'm so late! I love love love can't wait to see outfit pics if they're not up already! Congratulations!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ChanelGirl* - Congrats on such a great score!  What a perfect classic pair!
*chacci* - OMG!  Another pair of those stunning AD!  Congrats and can't wait to see the rest!
*NeonLights* - gorgeous pairs! i am suck a sucker for anything in jade....


----------



## l.a_girl19

My Cosmo Python Lady Peeps arrived!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats* Chacci *and *NeonLights*!! 

*Chacci*-BLACK CRYSTAL PYTHON ADs I DIIIIEEE

*NeonLights*-Love love love the jade!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> My Cosmo Python Lady Peeps arrived!!!



Ahh you're killling me!!  I'm in love -- like, SERIOUSLY in love! Congratulations!!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

l.a_girl19 said:


> My Cosmo Python Lady Peeps arrived!!!



Wow, heaven in a pair of shoes.


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ahh you're killling me!!  I'm in love -- like, SERIOUSLY in love! Congratulations!!!


 
thank you so much! I am still in shock and can't process the extent of their beauty yet lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

KayuuKathey said:


> Wow, heaven in a pair of shoes.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Got these in the mail today  Ulona 140's!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(

Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases. 

Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ love them! I'm waiting on a pair of MBBs myself


----------



## KlassicKouture

You gals are on a roll!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today  Ulona 140's!


 
Beautiful! I love these! Rare find!



Michelleka2 said:


> And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(
> 
> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


 
Wow! Amazing buys! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Modelling pics!


----------



## aoqtpi

Michelleka2 said:


> And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(
> 
> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold



The pitch of these is incredibly sexy!



l.a_girl19 said:


> My Cosmo Python Lady Peeps arrived!!!



Cannot express how much I love these! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today  Ulona 140's!



I love the design of these so much!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful! I love these! Rare find!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing buys! Congrats!



Thanks, love your ones!




aoqtpi said:


> The pitch of these is incredibly sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot express how much I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the design of these so much!




thanks! I do too


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

l.a_girl19 said:


> Modelling pics!



These are gorgeous ! Enjoyy


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> The pitch of these is incredibly sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot express how much I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the design of these so much!



Thank you hon! I am looking forward to your upcoming reveal




dirtyaddiction said:


> Thanks, love your ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! I do too



Thank you!!



Michelleka2 said:


> These are gorgeous ! Enjoyy



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Hipployta

I'm starting think I should have gotten the Jenny Glitter York pump instead of the Slingback...hmm


----------



## Dessye

NeonLights said:


> I've been silently collecting CLs over the last few years but here is my first post of pics.. lightening not the best but here they are.. ps. the green ones are def more jade like in life..
> 
> Now if only it was warm enough here to wear them


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today  Ulona 140's!


 


Michelleka2 said:


> And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(
> 
> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Modelling pics!


 
Congrats to all!!!!  Amazing buys!

*Michelleka2*:  I love the nail polish with the York Glitters!

*Neonlights*: I've been trying my darndest to resist the Jade patent Banas!!!! (I have them in nude).  I'm hoping the 37 is sold out now


----------



## jenayb

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today  Ulona 140's!


 
These are so fun!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dessye said:


> Congrats to all!!!!  Amazing buys!
> 
> *Michelleka2*:  I love the nail polish with the York Glitters!
> 
> *Neonlights*: I've been trying my darndest to resist the Jade patent Banas!!!! (I have them in nude).  I'm hoping the 37 is sold out now





jenaywins said:


> These are so fun!



thanks


----------



## CelticLuv

Michelleka2 said:


> And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(
> 
> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold



I love the sparkle! So pretty!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

CelticLuv said:


> I love the sparkle! So pretty!



Thank you


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Dessye said:


> Congrats to all!!!!  Amazing buys!
> 
> *Michelleka2*:  I love the nail polish with the York Glitters!
> 
> *Neonlights*: I've been trying my darndest to resist the Jade patent Banas!!!! (I have them in nude).  I'm hoping the 37 is sold out now



Thank you  It's the new Essie "Too Too Hot"


----------



## chacci1

l.a_girl19 said:


> modelling pics!





congrats!!!!  So excited for you!  I know how long you have been waiting for these!  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

I just melted      amazing!!




Michelleka2 said:


> And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(
> 
> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats on all the lovely additions ladies!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today  Ulona 140's!



love these!!  where did you find them?!?!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on all the lovely additions ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> love these!!  where did you find them?!?!



Neiman Marcus! Thanks to a lovely TPFer who had them on hold


----------



## Hipployta

I'm having second thoughts on these shoes because I took a good look at them today and though they've never been worn, I've had them two weeks, the bloody scales are rolling up on the left foot (right foot from this view)


----------



## eldebrang

SassySarah said:


> You saw me in Dallas???  Really???  I went there to meet up with BattyBugs, cfellis and Alice1979!!!  You should have come in!  I hope you didn't see me fall almost flat on my face btw in the parking lot...  :shame:



Hahaaa  I didn't see anyone falling  so nothing to worry  I would love to meet you guys one day. I was in town for a couple of days to check out the city. We are thinking about moving there from SW Florida. If we decide to move we should definitely meet! Btw, I couldn't believe how many malls there were in Dallas area!! Made me sooo happyyy!!!

Elle


----------



## eldebrang

Hipployta said:


> I'm having second thoughts on these shoes because I took a good look at them today and though they've never been worn, I've had them two weeks, the bloody scales are rolling up on the left foot (right foot from this view)


They look amazing on you!! I say don't return themm.. They are just to beautiful to not to own!!!!!


----------



## eldebrang

l.a_girl19 said:


> My Cosmo Python Lady Peeps arrived!!!


These are gorgeoussssssss!!! Congratssss. We would love to see them in an outfit!!


----------



## eldebrang

l.a_girl19 said:


> My Cosmo Python Lady Peeps arrived!!!


These are gorgeoussssssss!!! Congratssss. We would love to see them with a full outfit!!


----------



## NeonLights

Dessye said:


> Congrats to all!!!!  Amazing buys!
> 
> *Michelleka2*:  I love the nail polish with the York Glitters!
> 
> *Neonlights*: I've been trying my darndest to resist the Jade patent Banas!!!! (I have them in nude).  I'm hoping the 37 is sold out now



You need to stop resisting as the colour is more amazing in real life!!! Fingers crossed you find a 37.. i'm a 37 too


----------



## r6girl2005

Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before


----------



## NeonLights

Hipployta said:


> Shoe twins on the Jade Patent Bana





aoqtpi said:


> Both very pretty!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats on your new buys!! Hope the weather warms up soon so you can take them out for a spin





jeshika said:


> Great additions, *Neon*!!! I love the jade!





LouboutinNerd said:


> *ChanelGirl* - Congrats on such a great score!  What a perfect classic pair!
> *chacci* - OMG!  Another pair of those stunning AD!  Congrats and can't wait to see the rest!
> *NeonLights* - gorgeous pairs! i am suck a sucker for anything in jade....





l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats* Chacci *and *NeonLights*!!
> 
> *Chacci*-BLACK CRYSTAL PYTHON ADs I DIIIIEEE
> 
> *NeonLights*-Love love love the jade!!




Thanks ladies.. the jade is ever amazing


----------



## NeonLights

Michelleka2 said:


> And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(
> 
> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold




LOVE LOVE them both


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## wannaprada

Received two pairs yesterday but only kept one (trying to be somewhat good).  Here's the first one, the Henry:


----------



## wannaprada

And here's the second, the Double Voie 120:


----------



## Stephanie***

Gorgeous!!!!!! They look great on you!


----------



## juicyjeans

r6girl2005 said:


> Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before


 
I *LOVE* these! I've been up and down on wether this will be my next pair or not since I am on the hunt for a perfect nude and I love my VP's


----------



## juicyjeans

My newest addition...Python Yoyo's


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*l.a* - OMG, gorgeous!  The cosmo is sooooo perfect in the LP.  You are making me want a pair!
*dirty* - Love them! the Ulonas are such an underrated style*!*
*Michelleka* - Two AMAZING pairs!  I can't decide which I like better .
*Hipployta* - I hope you keep them (or find another pair) because they are absolutely gorgeous on you!
*r6girl* - Perfect classic pair! Everyone needs a pair of nude VPs.  Congrats!
*wanna*- two gorgeous additions!  They are both such perfect all purpose shoes!
*juicy* - Python yoyos!  They look great with your skin tone!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

wannaprada said:


> Received two pairs yesterday but only kept one (trying to be somewhat good).  Here's the first one, the Henry:
> 
> http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm236/top__esq/4453ac97.jpg
> http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm236/top__esq/3278aa56.jpg



Love them! How do the Henry's fit?


----------



## moshi_moshi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Neiman Marcus! Thanks to a lovely TPFer who had them on hold



Love!  You're so lucky I've been trying to find them forever!  I didn't even know they carried it.  Would you mind sending me the SKU?


----------



## Koca

chouquette





I almost didn't get these glad I did 
MBB





Elisa


----------



## wannaprada

Love all three!!


Koca said:


> chouquette


----------



## icecreamom

My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)

RB WS AD





and, *Black Tsar *


----------



## icecreamom

juicyjeans said:


> My newest addition...Python Yoyo's



Wow, I love the color on these.. Is like gold-brown-yellow, its unique, so cool!


----------



## wannaprada

*Stephanie, Louboutin Nerd and DirtyAddiction*:  !  Louboutin Nerd: I felt too guilty to keep both, so I kept the Double Voie because I figured I would get more wear out of them. DirtyAddiction:  Regarding the Henry, length wise they were perfect (I have long toes :shame: but there was a little bit of heel slippage, although not enough to go down half a size.  So I would say tts.


----------



## wannaprada

WOW Icecreammom!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Hipployta said:


> I'm having second thoughts on these shoes because I took a good look at them today and though they've never been worn, I've had them two weeks, the bloody scales are rolling up on the left foot (right foot from this view)
> 
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i36/hipployta/IMG_3141.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> These look great on you! That would be really annoying though, with the scales.
> 
> 
> [quote="r6girl2005, post: 19287406"]Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before :p
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the nude patent!
> 
> 
> [quote="wannaprada, post: 19287563"]Received two pairs yesterday but only kept one (trying to be somewhat good).  Here's the first one, the Henry:
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the Henry! Too bad you didn't keep them!
> 
> 
> [quote="juicyjeans, post: 19288310"]My newest addition...Python Yoyo's
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful python!
> 
> 
> [quote="Koca, post: 19290931"]chouquette
> [IMG]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7048/dsc02253b.jpg
> 
> I almost didn't get these glad I did
> MBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa



Great haul! I want the Chouquette now...




icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> 
> RB WS AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, *Black Tsar *



Love these both!


----------



## Stephanie***

juicyjeans said:


> My newest addition...Python Yoyo's



Those are very gorgeous and they perfectly suit your skin color! 



Koca said:


> chouquette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost didn't get these glad I did
> MBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa



Love every single pair! 



icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> 
> RB WS AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, *Black Tsar *



I love the blue!! Looks amazing! And the black tsar's are just STUNNING!!


----------



## icecreamom

r6girl2005 said:


> Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before


Congrats, VPs are so comfy! Mine are my workhorse too 



wannaprada said:


> Received two pairs yesterday but only kept one (trying to be somewhat good).  Here's the first one, the Henry:


They both look amazing on you, which pair did you return??


----------



## icecreamom

l.a_girl19 said:


> Modelling pics!



Wow, these are incredibly sexy and with your tattoo even more!!


----------



## wannaprada

*aoqtpi*-- I know!! Darn guilt!  
icecreammom--I returned the Henrys.   They were sexy too!


----------



## Clooky001

Sorry can't comment separately as pages & pages behind, this thread moves way to fast &#57430; 
But congrats to everyone of you, all your new shoes are super stunning  x


----------



## KarenBorter

Wow ladies .. You've been BUSY! Still staying out of the forums as there is too much temptation and I simply can't budget another pair in quite yet (although I have been tempted). Just another month or two for my reveal and I can't wait (chomping at the bit!)

I love the ultra violet suede and the PYTHONS are making me angry I live in california LOL


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> 
> RB WS AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, *Black Tsar *



I am obsessed with the RB WS AD, such a beautiful color I can't find them anywhere in my size =(. Enjoy great buy !!


----------



## skislope15

Michelleka2 said:


> I am obsessed with the RB WS AD, such a beautiful color I can't find them anywhere in my size =(. Enjoy great buy !!



What size are you theres a pair on ebay by a very reputable seller


----------



## chanel*liz

This thread is moving too fast for me to comment each one but I LOVE every single pair!!!


----------



## icecreamom

wannaprada said:


> WOW Icecreammom!!


Thank you girl 



aoqtpi said:


> Love these both!


Thank you again 



Stephanie*** said:


> I love the blue!! Looks amazing! And the black tsar's are just STUNNING!!


Thank you girl, finding them was a full time job!



Michelleka2 said:


> I am obsessed with the RB WS AD, such a beautiful color I can't find them anywhere in my size =(. Enjoy great buy !!


Don't give up! Keep looking for them, they are totally worth it. Call NM and Saks they had them on sale.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

skislope15 said:


> What size are you theres a pair on ebay by a very reputable seller



I think I know which ones you are talking about. The Jade size 40 ?


----------



## l.a_girl19

r6girl2005 said:


> Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before


 
UHG! Love those! Congrats! I am in love with them lol



wannaprada said:


> And here's the second, the Double Voie 120:


 
Beautiful purchases! Congrats!



juicyjeans said:


> My newest addition...Python Yoyo's


 

That color is amazing! Congrats! 




LouboutinNerd said:


> *l.a* - OMG, gorgeous! The cosmo is sooooo perfect in the LP. You are making me want a pair!
> *dirty* - Love them! the Ulonas are such an underrated style*!*
> *Michelleka* - Two AMAZING pairs! I can't decide which I like better .
> *Hipployta* - I hope you keep them (or find another pair) because they are absolutely gorgeous on you!
> *r6girl* - Perfect classic pair! Everyone needs a pair of nude VPs. Congrats!
> *wanna*- two gorgeous additions! They are both such perfect all purpose shoes!
> *juicy* - Python yoyos!  They look great with your skin tone!


 
Thank you so much



Koca said:


> chouquette
> 
> 
> I almost didn't get these glad I did
> MBB
> 
> 
> Elisa


 

Congrats! MBBs are my favs!



icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> 
> RB WS AD​
> and, *Black Tsar *
> ​


Wow! Congrats! I die over both! 



icecreamom said:


> Wow, these are incredibly sexy and with your tattoo even more!!


 
Aww thank you! I am fed up of the tattoo. I can't wait until it is finally 100% removed It was pretty in the pre-tattoo removal days but now it just looks weird!


----------



## skislope15

Michelleka2 said:


> I think I know which ones you are talking about. The Jade size 40 ?



Nope manolo lux has a blue pair of 38.5 shes a great seller


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before



LOVE how great these are for the every day - great choice!



wannaprada said:


> Received two pairs yesterday but only kept one (trying to be somewhat good).  Here's the first one, the Henry:



Both pairs are terrific but Henry has really grown on me - congratulations!



juicyjeans said:


> My newest addition...Python Yoyo's



VERY cute!!



Koca said:


> chouquette
> 
> I almost didn't get these glad I did
> MBB
> 
> Elisa



All are terrific! Congrats on such great sale finds!



icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> 
> RB WS AD
> 
> and, *Black Tsar *



Both are beautiful -- congratulations on both beauties. That blue is to die for!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> I'm having second thoughts on these shoes because I took a good look at them today and though they've never been worn, I've had them two weeks, the bloody scales are rolling up on the left foot (right foot from this view)



These are the shoes responsible for my CL craze so I'm partial but they are SOOO beautiful! Condition them and I think they'll be perfect. They're like a work of art to me


----------



## Luv2shp

love my new cls and love my neimans sa- the best. decollette in ostrich bronze- amazing!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today  Ulona 140's!


 
Where did you find these beauties?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NeonLights said:


> I've been silently collecting CLs over the last few years but here is my first post of pics..  lightening not the best but here they are.. ps. the green ones are def more jade like in life..
> 
> Now if only it was warm enough here to wear them


 
I had been eyeing the jade banas on pamjenkins, but wasn't sure if I should get them and when I decided to they were sold out.

Hope you love and enjoy them.


----------



## Hipployta

icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> 
> RB WS AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, *Black Tsar *



Where are people finding Tsars in their size *jealous*




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> These are the shoes responsible for my CL craze so I'm partial but they are SOOO beautiful! Condition them and I think they'll be perfect. They're like a work of art to me


Hmm...I guess I spray them and hope for the best


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> And here's the second, the Double Voie 120:



Lovely! I love both pairs!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hipployta said:


> i'm having second thoughts on these shoes because i took a good look at them today and though they've never been worn, i've had them two weeks, the bloody scales are rolling up on the left foot (right foot from this view)



nice! So nice!


----------



## 9distelle

r6girl2005 said:


> Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before


They look on you!!!


----------



## NeonLights

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I had been eyeing the jade banas on pamjenkins, but wasn't sure if I should get them and when I decided to they were sold out.
> 
> Hope you love and enjoy them.



Thank you  They are super comfy for 140 but it helps when you are strapped in so will def enjoy them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Koca* - Amazing haul!  All three are gorgeous but I love the MBBs the most!
*icecreamon* - OMG!  All of a sudden that gorgeous pop of color on my screen -made me gasp!  And on sale - you are a lucky lady!


----------



## 05_sincere

My Newest Additions....Looking at this photo I am thinking I can do without the Pigalle what do you think???? It was a keeper before the LUX ???? But they are too different styles I need all black shoe...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ I think you could do without the pigalle  But that's just me..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Repeat


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

05_sincere said:


> My Newest Additions....Looking at this photo I am thinking I can do without the Pigalle what do you think???? It was a keeper before the LUX ???? But they are too different styles I need all black shoe...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433640
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433645


Why dont you keep all them? They are lovely!


----------



## 05_sincere

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ I think you could do without the pigalle  But that's just me..



Dirty that was my thought exactly since I am ordering the Batik Pigalle today???


----------



## dirtyaddiction

05_sincere said:


> Dirty that was my thought exactly since I am ordering the Batik Pigalle today???



batik > red! Lol


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

05_sincere said:


> My Newest Additions....Looking at this photo I am thinking I can do without the Pigalle what do you think???? It was a keeper before the LUX ???? But they are too different styles I need all black shoe...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433640
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433645



No way ! Those are defiantly keepers !! Enjoy


----------



## 9distelle

juicyjeans said:


> My newest addition...Python Yoyo's


They look lovely on you, congrats!!!


----------



## PeepToe

dirtyaddiction said:


> batik > red! Lol



I agree!


----------



## Dessye

05_sincere said:


> My Newest Additions....Looking at this photo I am thinking I can do without the Pigalle what do you think???? It was a keeper before the LUX ???? But they are too different styles I need all black shoe...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433640
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433645


 
If you're getting Batik Pigalle and don't think you'll wear the red Platos much, I'd return the Platos.  But I'd keep the Magos and the Lux!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Luv2shp said:


> love my new cls and love my neimans sa- the best. decollette in ostrich bronze- amazing!


 
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Stayed home from work sick and these arrived today! Nothing cures a cold like red soles!

These are the "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:


----------



## jenayb

^^ Cute! I like them in black patent!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

05_sincere said:


> My Newest Additions....Looking at this photo I am thinking I can do without the Pigalle what do you think???? It was a keeper before the LUX ???? But they are too different styles I need all black shoe...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433640
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433645



You know, I own the Luxura and I like it but I don't wear it that often... That said, I was obsessed with it when I first saw it so I have no regrets. As far as the Pigalle... I'd weeded all pointed shoes out of my closet because I honestly prefer almond toe but the more I see women wearing the Piggies, the more I like them... I've been SERIOUSLY considering going back. And in that red color -- I think they're gorgeous. Of course it's up to you and what you like but that red... it's breathtaking in my opinion.


----------



## Dessye

LeeLee1098 said:


> Stayed home from work sick and these arrived today! Nothing cures a cold like red soles!
> 
> These are the "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:


 
 Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

LeeLee1098 said:


> Stayed home from work sick and these arrived today! Nothing cures a cold like red soles!
> 
> These are the "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:



Cute!


----------



## PeepToe

LeeLee1098 said:


> Stayed home from work sick and these arrived today! Nothing cures a cold like red soles!
> 
> These are the "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:



Oh I really like these in black!


----------



## 05_sincere

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You know, I own the Luxura and I like it but I don't wear it that often... That said, I was obsessed with it when I first saw it so I have no regrets. As far as the Pigalle... I'd weeded all pointed shoes out of my closet because I honestly prefer almond toe but the more I see women wearing the Piggies, the more I like them... I've been SERIOUSLY considering going back. And in that red color -- I think they're gorgeous. Of course it's up to you and what you like but that red... it's breathtaking in my opinion.



Yeah the more I think about it they are all keepers and I have not received confirmation that I scored the Batik so I need to find a black pump......



Michelleka2 said:


> No way ! Those are defiantly keepers !! Enjoy



As for now I am keeping them all..........its so hard to part with them after all the work you put in the secure these...



Dessye said:


> If you're getting Batik Pigalle and don't think you'll wear the red Platos much, I'd return the Platos.  But I'd keep the Magos and the Lux!!!!




OH Dessye I would never return those two and at this point they all have a signed lease to stay in my closet .....



PeepToe said:


> I agree!



Thanks Peep, I agree as well but I have not received confirmation that they are mine, so for now they are staying. But I so want that Pigalle, but my wallet is enjoying me not having it.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new CLs ladies!!!


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> My Newest Additions....Looking at this photo I am thinking I can do without the Pigalle what do you think???? It was a keeper before the LUX ???? But they are too different styles I need all black shoe...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433640
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433641
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433645




i think the red piggie is less versatile


----------



## AEGIS

the jenny glitter is gorgeous!





Michelleka2 said:


> And I already made my first mistake. Sorry =(
> 
> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*05_sincere *- Love all of them!  I think you should keep the pigalles, but I adore the red color of them!  You can never have too many pigalles .
*LeeLee* - Those are super cute!  They look perfect for summer!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> 
> RB WS AD
> 
> 
> 
> and, *Black Tsar *


 

I love both pairs!!!!


----------



## shaggy360

My wife got her Alti 160s in black patent today! I would have done a reveal, but she was the one that opened the door to the UPS guy..and opened the box! Good for her, she loves them (and the heel seems correct - based on just quickly comparing them to her Bianca 140s)


----------



## shockboogie

My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!










And here's a little Hitchcock for you


----------



## babysweetums

shock!!!! yay amazing!!! so bright and fun!!!! congratulations hun!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1434528&stc=1&d=1308949897
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1434529&stc=1&d=1308949897
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you  http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1434531&stc=1&d=1308950018



they're soo pretty! I love the color


----------



## hazeltt

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you



That's an amazing colour on you! And I love your photography!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *babysweetums, hazeltt, and dirtyaddiction*! These are my only score from this season's sale 

Hehe... *hazeltt *- I just used my iPhone to shoot these!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you



Congrats! Beautiful color


----------



## r6girl2005

Congrats! I just love your photos 



shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you


----------



## KarenBorter

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you



Beautiful shoes (and legs ! ) Love that color!


----------



## hazeltt

shockboogie said:


> Thank you *babysweetums, hazeltt, and dirtyaddiction*! These are my only score from this season's sale
> 
> Hehe... *hazeltt *- I just used my iPhone to shoot these!



Haha.. I really don't know my stuff but they look like they have been edited.


----------



## shockboogie

hazeltt said:


> Haha.. I really don't know my stuff but they look like they have been edited.



I did use an iPhone App called Camera+ and you can edit the colors a bit in there


----------



## hazeltt

shockboogie said:


> I did use an iPhone App called Camera+ and you can edit the colors a bit in there



Thanks! Off to check it out now...


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


> i think the red piggie is less versatile



Aegis - I agree with you and now I am thinking about it again I just received the denim Lucifer Bows that were posted in the D & S and they are TDF.  

The DH say no more but I need a black pair....


----------



## aoqtpi

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you



These are fabulous, and your photos are so fun! Love the colours in the first two!


----------



## r6girl2005

Lucky lady, I demand mod pictures!! 



shaggy360 said:


> My wife got her Alti 160s in black patent today! I would have done a reveal, but she was the one that opened the door to the UPS guy..and opened the box! Good for her, she loves them (and the heel seems correct - based on just quickly comparing them to her Bianca 140s)


----------



## CocoB

I know that these are kind of vanilla but I have two little ones. My new camel patent VPs:


----------



## CocoB

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you



Holy cow, those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest addition Thanks to Flip for posting these in the D&S


----------



## IslandSpice

CocoB said:


> I know that these are kind of vanilla but I have two little ones. My new camel patent VPs:


 
Lovely! Are these still at NM? I think I need another pair


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> Aegis - I agree with you and now I am thinking about it again I just received the denim Lucifer Bows that were posted in the D & S and they are TDF.
> 
> The DH say no more but I need a black pair....




u got those? those are amazing! they're on my list. congrats! how are they comfort wise?  someone else told me they were not comfortable at all.  you're lucky these were not in my size


----------



## CocoB

IslandSpice said:


> Lovely! Are these still at NM? I think I need another pair



Yep, at least as of two weeks ago - although I think that I bought the last 39.


----------



## SassySarah

CocoB said:


> I know that these are kind of vanilla but I have two little ones. My new camel patent VPs:



Congrats!  Shoe twins!


----------



## FlipDiver

CocoB said:


> I know that these are kind of vanilla but I have two little ones. My new camel patent VPs:



I love it!  Camel is my perfect nude too.  Congrats! Where did you get them?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Thanks to Flip for posting these in the D&S



Very badass! LOVE IT!


----------



## FlipDiver

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Thanks to Flip for posting these in the D&S



Congrats, Lucifer Bow cousin! I love them in denim, and they look great on u!  Happy to enable


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


> u got those? those are amazing! they're on my list. congrats! how are they comfort wise?  someone else told me they were not comfortable at all.  you're lucky these were not in my size



Aegis - From what I can tell they are comfortable I walked around the house on the carpet for a little bit, but they are similar to the Pigalle IMO.

I do need heel grips for slight slippage, other than that they are a 37 and fit great in the toe box area.


----------



## 05_sincere

FlipDiver said:


> Congrats, Lucifer Bow cousin! I love them in denim, and they look great on u!  Happy to enable



Thanks shoes cousin


----------



## 05_sincere

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very badass! LOVE IT!



The Schnauzer but your Lady Clou are also very badass


----------



## ChrisyAM15

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Thanks to Flip for posting these in the D&S


 
Wow!!! These are fab and look amazing on you!!!!



shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived


 
Very nice pics!!!!
These are amazing on you..the colour is TDF!!!!



LeeLee1098 said:


> Stayed home from work sick and these arrived today! Nothing cures a cold like red soles!
> 
> These are the "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:


 
Love these!!!!
Big congrats..these look great on you!!!



05_sincere said:


> My Newest Additions....Looking at this photo I am thinking I can do without the Pigalle what do you think???? It was a keeper before the LUX ???? But they are too different styles I need all black shoe...


 
Love them..especially the Lux!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> Decided I needed another work horse pair of CLs and my nude patent VPs have finally arrived. Nothing you ladies haven't seen before


 
Love this style...especially in nude!!!
Look amazing on you dear!!!



wannaprada said:


> Received two pairs yesterday but only kept one (trying to be somewhat good). Here's the first one, the Henry:


 


wannaprada said:


> And here's the second, the Double Voie 120:


 
Both look great on you!!!!
The DVs are Hot!!!!



juicyjeans said:


> My newest addition...Python Yoyo's


 
Really nice..Love them on you!!!
Congrats!!!



Koca said:


> chouquette
> 
> I almost didn't get these glad I did
> MBB
> 
> Elisa


 
Gorgeous purchases dear!!!

Love them all...especially the MBBs..glad you got them 



icecreamom said:


> My newest additions (additional pics posted on the sales thread)
> RB WS AD and, *Black Tsar *


 

Me so jelly!!!
Wow!!! Those Tsar are TDF!!!!
Big Big Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CocoB said:


> I know that these are kind of vanilla but I have two little ones. My new camel patent VPs:


 
These are not vanilla at all!!!

Love them..so gorgeous!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Just got these from Net-a-Porter sale!!
Love them..*Rozeppa 140 Suede/Specchio*


----------



## NeonLights

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you



These are HOT HOT HOT... love the colour!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Thanks to Flip for posting these in the D&S



Love those shoes! Great find!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you




Love them! Shoe twins!


----------



## CocoB

FlipDiver said:


> I love it!  Camel is my perfect nude too.  Congrats! Where did you get them?



Thanks! They're from NM Boca Raton - the sales associate there found my size for me.


----------



## CocoB

SassySarah said:


> Congrats!  Shoe twins!



And shoe size twins too


----------



## l.a_girl19

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!



They look amazing on you! Congrats!



CocoB said:


> I know that these are kind of vanilla but I have two little ones. My new camel patent VPs:



I am dying for a pair of VPs!! Love them in the camel colour! Congrats!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Just got these from Net-a-Porter sale!!
> Love them..*Rozeppa 140 Suede/Specchio*



Congrats! These are so fun! I wish I could pull them off! They look stunning on you!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Just got these from Net-a-Porter sale!!
> Love them..*Rozeppa 140 Suede/Specchio*



Beautiful! I totally almost bought these!! They are SO fun for summer, I love them!


----------



## jenayb

CocoB said:


> I know that these are kind of vanilla but I have two little ones. My new camel patent VPs:



Yeah! Love them! Nothing beats a pair of classic, timeless CLs! 



05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Thanks to Flip for posting these in the D&S



Ooh these are so fun!


----------



## jenayb

shockboogie said:


> My MBB Framboise from Vegas finally arrived this afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a little Hitchcock for you



I'm loving this colour! I wish that the MBB looked good on me because I really dig the framboise!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*shock* - congrats on the MBB!!!  The framboise is sooo pretty!
*Coco* - The VPs are such a perfect everyday shoe - congrats!
*sincere*- They are so pretty!  I can never get enough of the lucifers.
*chrisy* - super fun shoes!  So perfect for summer.


----------



## amazigrace

*shock,* LOVE your MBB and they look gorgeous on you.
I have that iPhone app, too, and love it. Your photos are
really beautiful! xoxo


----------



## ChrisyAM15

LouboutinNerd said:


> *chrisy* - super fun shoes! So perfect for summer.


 
Thanks dear!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats! These are so fun! I wish I could pull them off! They look stunning on you!


 
Thanks hun, I'm 100% sure you can pull these off!!



jenaywins said:


> Beautiful! I totally almost bought these!! They are SO fun for summer, I love them!


 
Thanks babe 
These are fun and very comfy..love them!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

Hi ladies!

I have just purchased my first pair of Louboutins!! I am SO HAPPY!!! 
They're used but they're gorgeous! I've had them authenticated at this wonderful forum & style named! So helpful, your all dolls!

so here are my first ever Louboutin Laponos!




Happiest person ever right now! Now to work out how I'm going to walk around in them this Sunday at my nieces christening, being 6 months pregnant haha! 

Bel


----------



## mile2424

nice pickups everyone! I have some coming later this week that I can't wait to show!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MrsHearnie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have just purchased my first pair of Louboutins!! I am SO HAPPY!!!
> They're used but they're gorgeous! I've had them authenticated at this wonderful forum & style named! So helpful, your all dolls!
> 
> so here are my first ever Louboutin Laponos!
> 
> View attachment 1435891
> 
> 
> Happiest person ever right now! Now to work out how I'm going to walk around in them this Sunday at my nieces christening, being 6 months pregnant haha!
> 
> Bel



Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

MrsHearnie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have just purchased my first pair of Louboutins!! I am SO HAPPY!!!
> They're used but they're gorgeous! I've had them authenticated at this wonderful forum & style named! So helpful, your all dolls!
> 
> so here are my first ever Louboutin Laponos!
> 
> View attachment 1435891
> 
> 
> Happiest person ever right now! Now to work out how I'm going to walk around in them this Sunday at my nieces christening, being 6 months pregnant haha!
> 
> Bel



one of my all-time favorites!!! congratulations on your Laponos!!


----------



## CelticLuv

I have finally received my last sale shoe so I will be posting all 5 of them in my collection thread shortly! I've been a bad girl this season


----------



## LouboutinNerd

MrsHearnie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have just purchased my first pair of Louboutins!! I am SO HAPPY!!!
> They're used but they're gorgeous! I've had them authenticated at this wonderful forum & style named! So helpful, your all dolls!
> 
> so here are my first ever Louboutin Laponos!
> 
> View attachment 1435891
> 
> 
> Happiest person ever right now! Now to work out how I'm going to walk around in them this Sunday at my nieces christening, being 6 months pregnant haha!
> 
> Bel



Gorgeous! Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CelticLuv said:


> I have finally received my last sale shoe so I will be posting all 5 of them in my collection thread shortly! I've been a bad girl this season



Can't wait!


----------



## 318Platinum

CelticLuv said:


> I have finally received my last sale shoe so I will be posting all 5 of them in my collection thread shortly! I've been a bad girl this season



Jealy of you, but CONGRATS!!! I hope that you snagged all of the shoes you sought out to get!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on all your new additions ladies, there are too many to comment individually but they are all gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely: 







... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



They look lovely on you! I didn't love them at first either but I'm really starting to like them now. I always thought the spikes were too trendy for my taste. And don't be ashamed of your pale skin. There are so many Asian girls obsessed with pale skin with all those whitening products they use.


----------



## chanel*liz

schnauzercrazy said:


> i just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but i can't help myself! My ruby lcs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know i have the same skin color as casper but the shoes are so beautiful i couldn't help but post. I can't believe i wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when i first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs :d


 

i love these!!!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



I WISH my skin tone was that nice and even ... I am forever spray tanning (well not forever) because my legs are uneven and my arms are darker then the rest of my body

Love this shoe on you!


----------



## *MJ*

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



LOVE THEM!!!! Twins again!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



Amazing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you!! I'm trying to embrace my skin tone and haven't been fake baking for a while but every time I look down, it's like "ahhhh!" 



hazeltt said:


> They look lovely on you! I didn't love them at first either but I'm really starting to like them now. I always thought the spikes were too trendy for my taste. And don't be ashamed of your pale skin. There are so many Asian girls obsessed with pale skin with all those whitening products they use.



Thank you so much!



chanel*liz said:


> i love these!!!! They're gorgeous!




You're so sweet babe! I'm all the same color - as in no color  Thank you!


KarenBorter said:


> I WISH my skin tone was that nice and even ... I am forever spray tanning (well not forever) because my legs are uneven and my arms are darker then the rest of my body
> 
> Love this shoe on you!



THANK YOU!! I'm proud to be double twins with you -- I hope to be twins on a few McQueen items as well 


*MJ* said:


> LOVE THEM!!!! Twins again!!!!  Congrats!!!



Thank you babe! You're sweet!


aoqtpi said:


> Amazing!



Ladies, thank you so, so much for your kind words!!  I feel so lucky to have them


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies, congratulation on the new buys! 

*Schnauzer* love how they look on you!

*Shock* your pictures are always amazing! The Framboise looks so yummy!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

icecreamom said:


> Ladies, congratulation on the new buys!
> 
> *Schnauzer* love how they look on you!
> 
> *Shock* your pictures are always amazing! The Framboise looks so yummy!



Thanks babe! (Check out NMLC in Orlando - my mom said they're already getting Loubs from the regular stores )


----------



## missgiannina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## missgiannina

sonietta flat


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!





missgiannina said:


> sonietta flat



Thank you and your new flats are adorable!! I'm a sucker for that bow on the front


----------



## missgiannina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you and your new flats are adorable!! I'm a sucker for that bow on the front


 thank you... im loving your new avatar, sooo adorable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> thank you... im loving your new avatar, sooo adorable!



 

Thanks so much! I love his goofy moments the most and that's his "bleh" face  I definitely got lucky when I captured it


----------



## bling*lover

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs


 
Congrats they are gorgeous, I really love the Ruby ones but the black are gorgeous on you aswell!



missgiannina said:


> sonietta flat


Congrats on your new flats. I like the shape of the sonietta better than any other CL flat!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bling*lover said:


> Congrats they are gorgeous, I really love the Ruby ones but the black are gorgeous on you aswell!



Thanks so much! I feel so lucky to have both!


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> sonietta flat


 
 I love them! I am in need of nice flats for work and the Sonietta is on my list. I love simple flats - they're elegant and go with everything.


----------



## chacci1

So I haven't really been posting pics lately of new purchases.  But these.  I just had too! It literally dawned on me over the weekend how gorgeous these were.  I've spent so much time fascinating and figuring out which Fall purchases I was going to make that these almost passed right by.  Here they are and I'm in love!  Ostrich Bibi!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



I love your skin color!  I have Mediterranean skin and while I love it, I always admire those w that lighter "porcelain" skin....Gorgeous!


----------



## hazeltt

chacci1 said:


> So I haven't really been posting pics lately of new purchases.  But these.  I just had too! It literally dawned on me over the weekend how gorgeous these were.  I've spent so much time fascinating and figuring out which Fall purchases I was going to make that these almost passed right by.  Here they are and I'm in love!  Ostrich Bibi!



These are gorgy! I'm still looking for a pair in my size! Congrats on finding them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> I love your skin color!  I have Mediterranean skin and while I love it, I always admire those w that lighter "porcelain" skin....Gorgeous!



Thank you babe!! I've always wished to be darker -- going outside in daylight is torture


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> So I haven't really been posting pics lately of new purchases.  But these.  I just had too! It literally dawned on me over the weekend how gorgeous these were.  I've spent so much time fascinating and figuring out which Fall purchases I was going to make that these almost passed right by.  Here they are and I'm in love!  Ostrich Bibi!



They are gorgeous! I LOVE the detail of the ostrich leg -- beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## chacci1

hazeltt said:


> These are gorgy! I'm still looking for a pair in my size! Congrats on finding them!



Awww.  Thanks hazeltt!  I just noticed you have them in your wish list.  Have you tried Madison?  I'll keep my eye out for you!


----------



## hazeltt

chacci1 said:


> Awww.  Thanks hazeltt!  I just noticed you have them in your wish list.  Have you tried Madison?  I'll keep my eye out for you!



Thanks!! I have but they told me they don't have my size anymore.


----------



## hazeltt

Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far



Congrats again!! Lovely color!


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far



Nice, congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

My Magos  I'm glad TPF convinced me that these were awesome bc I def agree. Found both on sale. I heart twins. Now my maggies need a sibling


----------



## 318Platinum

*Chacci, SCrazy and Hazeltt*, I am too jelly of your new Loubies!!! They are all so exquisite and perfect!! CONGRATS on your new family members! they are truly all HOTT!!!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you babe!! I've always wished to be darker -- going outside in daylight is torture



Ha ha!  You're too cute!  My brothers and 1 of my sisters is actually very fair skinned (red hair) and they say the same thing!  I feel so bad for them!  They are actually pretty funny too me (at least) at how they get in the sun!!  ...I guess we always want what we can't have or don't have....right??


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> *Chacci, SCrazy and Hazeltt*, I am too jelly of your new Loubies!!! They are all so exquisite and perfect!! CONGRATS on your new family members! they are truly all HOTT!!!



Aww...thank you 318!!!!  And, have you rec'd your Daff's yet my dear??


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> My Magos  I'm glad TPF convinced me that these were awesome bc I def agree. Found both on sale. I heart twins. Now my maggies need a sibling



YEAH!!!!!!  You did it!!!!  You finally found them!!!  Congrats!  and wow, even luckier for you to find BOTH on sale!!


----------



## chacci1

hazeltt said:


> Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far



Beautiful!  I just love mine in this color!!!  The Blue is just exquisite!  Enjoy!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They are gorgeous! I LOVE the detail of the ostrich leg -- beautiful! Congrats!!!



Thank you SC!!  Yes, the detail is amazing!  I still can't believe that I almost let these pass!  It's probably because I was never and still really am not a fan of the Bibi.  But these, I had to make the exception for!


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats again!! Lovely color!



Thanks again!



jeshika said:


> Nice, congrats!



Thank you, *J*!



318Platinum said:


> *Chacci, SCrazy and Hazeltt*, I am too jelly of your new Loubies!!! They are all so exquisite and perfect!! CONGRATS on your new family members! they are truly all HOTT!!!



Thank you! You're so sweet!



chacci1 said:


> Beautiful!  I just love mine in this color!!!  The Blue is just exquisite!  Enjoy!



It really is! I think I need more RB CLs now!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> Aww...thank you 318!!!!  And, have you rec'd your Daff's yet my dear??



LOL, are you kidding me!?? lol, They haven't even received the bank wire yet! I hope everything goes correctly, because I have NEVER done this before, so I should be getting an email from JJR either tomorrow or Thursday. If not, then I will be seriously worried. Rheana, the SA, assures me that everything takes time, but we will see. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> My Magos  I'm glad TPF convinced me that these were awesome bc I def agree. Found both on sale. I heart twins. Now my maggies need a sibling


 
They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## beagly911

hazeltt said:


> Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far


 
Lovely!


----------



## hazeltt

beagly911 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> *Chacci, SCrazy and Hazeltt*, I am too jelly of your new Loubies!!! They are all so exquisite and perfect!! CONGRATS on your new family members! they are truly all HOTT!!!



Thanks babe! I can't wait to see your reveal -- I think everything will go smoothly and you'll be wearing Daffs in no time. I feel like I've been cheating on my Daffs with the Lady Clou -- come to NOLA after you get yours and we'll take them out somewhere


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe! I can't wait to see your reveal -- I think everything will go smoothly and you'll be wearing Daffs in no time. I feel like I've been cheating on my Daffs with the Lady Clou -- come to NOLA after you get yours and we'll take them out somewhere



LOL, Thanks, SCrazy!! It's not cheating if you still take her out every now and then lol. All of them need attention just the same ! As far as my Daffs, I hope so. I will be doing business with them more often if this goes right. I was actually gonna come out there this weekend, but we changed to Dallas for my little brother's Birthday. DH and I want to give him a nice weekend to do whatever he wants. We definitely will get together one day and hit the Quarter or something with our Loubies and McQueen. On second thought, the Quarter's Streets will NOT be kind at all on our Loubies.


----------



## may3545

I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer


----------



## MrsHearnie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs


 
 These are AMAZING!!!!!!!!! & because they have such a rock edge, they look perfect with light skin!! LOVE!


----------



## MrsHearnie

may3545 said:


> I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer


 
What a dream ! Best of luck on your wedding day xx


----------



## DariaD

My first pair has finally arrived!
So happy with my Laponos and huuuuge thanks to this forum for authentication and  sizing advice. I went the whole size UP and they fit perfectly.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

may3545 said:


> I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer



Nice!! hope you have a wonderful wedding  !


----------



## NeonLights

may3545 said:


> I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer



Beautiful wedding shoes... good luck for your big day!!


----------



## siserilla

I'm so behind in this thread. Lovely purchases ladies!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

DariaD said:


> My first pair has finally arrived!
> So happy with my Laponos and huuuuge thanks to this forum for authentication and sizing advice. I went the whole size UP and they fit perfectly.


 
HEY! My first pair arrived today too & they are patent Laponos as well! 
Yay for us haha!


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe! (Check out NMLC in Orlando - my mom said they're already getting Loubs from the regular stores )


Thanks! Going there today!!!


----------



## DariaD

MrsHearnie said:


> HEY! My first pair arrived today too & they are patent Laponos as well!
> Yay for us haha!



Shoe twin, yay!)
Laponos are truly beautiful, we are lucky to have those babies


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Yah, I have a "No Quarter" ban on the Loubs unless we drive, park right in front, go back to the car... Happy Birthday to your little bro!



318Platinum said:


> LOL, Thanks, SCrazy!! It's not cheating if you still take her out every now and then lol. All of them need attention just the same ! As far as my Daffs, I hope so. I will be doing business with them more often if this goes right. I was actually gonna come out there this weekend, but we changed to Dallas for my little brother's Birthday. DH and I want to give him a nice weekend to do whatever he wants. We definitely will get together one day and hit the Quarter or something with our Loubies and McQueen. On second thought, the Quarter's Streets will NOT be kind at all on our Loubies.



Congrats again!


may3545 said:


> I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer



Thank you so much! I do feel like somewhat of a badass wearing these 


MrsHearnie said:


> These are AMAZING!!!!!!!!! & because they have such a rock edge, they look perfect with light skin!! LOVE!



Congrats on your very first pair!! They're terrific!!


DariaD said:


> My first pair has finally arrived!
> So happy with my Laponos and huuuuge thanks to this forum for authentication and  sizing advice. I went the whole size UP and they fit perfectly.



Woah! TWO first Laponos! Congratulations on your first pair as well!! 


MrsHearnie said:


> HEY! My first pair arrived today too & they are patent Laponos as well!
> Yay for us haha!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*SchnauzerCrazy* - Love them!  Glad to hear your ruby LC aren't lonely any more! 
*missgiannina*- Your flats are adorable!  You are making me really want a pair!
*chacci *- Glad you finally got them - the ostrich bibi's are one of my favorite shoes!
*hazeltt* - Congrats!  I can't believe you found them on sale in your size!
*AEGIS* - OMG!  Another sale Mago!  Lucky lady!
*may* - what perfect wedding shoes!  I can't wait to see them all strassed up! 
*Daria *- Congrats on your first pair!  I  the laponos, especially in patent!


----------



## KarenBorter

318Platinum said:


> LOL, Thanks, SCrazy!! It's not cheating if you still take her out every now and then lol. All of them need attention just the same ! As far as my Daffs, I hope so. I will be doing business with them more often if this goes right. I was actually gonna come out there this weekend, but we changed to Dallas for my little brother's Birthday. DH and I want to give him a nice weekend to do whatever he wants. We definitely will get together one day and hit the Quarter or something with our Loubies and McQueen. On second thought,* the Quarter's Streets will NOT be kind at all on our Loubies.*



I was JUST gonna say that ... I have only been once and they weren't kind to my Chucks LOL


----------



## hazeltt

may3545 said:


> I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer



Congrats on your wedding! The you yous are perfect!



DariaD said:


> My first pair has finally arrived!
> So happy with my Laponos and huuuuge thanks to this forum for authentication and  sizing advice. I went the whole size UP and they fit perfectly.



Congrats on your first pair!



LouboutinNerd said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy* - Love them!  Glad to hear your ruby LC aren't lonely any more!
> *missgiannina*- Your flats are adorable!  You are making me really want a pair!
> *chacci *- Glad you finally got them - the ostrich bibi's are one of my favorite shoes!
> *hazeltt* - Congrats!  I can't believe you found them on sale in your size!
> *AEGIS* - OMG!  Another sale Mago!  Lucky lady!
> *may* - what perfect wedding shoes!  I can't wait to see them all strassed up!
> *Daria *- Congrats on your first pair!  I  the laponos, especially in patent!



Thanks *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*: Those look Ah-mazing on you.  The ruby needed a little sis...  
*missg*: I am a sucker for CL flats and those are perfect.   
*chacci*: One of the MOST amazing CLs ever IMO.  Gorgeous.  
*hazeltt*: In sale! In your size! Wow!  That is one heck of a score.  Huge congrats to you dear.   
*AEGIS*: I cannot believe these made it to sale.  Congrats on such a great buy.   
*may*: So lovely.  Congrats all around for you!  
*Daria*: You will always remember your first pair.  Great choice!


----------



## hazeltt

cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: Those look Ah-mazing on you.  The ruby needed a little sis...
> *missg*: I am a sucker for CL flats and those are perfect.
> *chacci*: One of the MOST amazing CLs ever IMO.  Gorgeous.
> *hazeltt*: In sale! In your size! Wow!  That is one heck of a score.  Huge congrats to you dear.
> *AEGIS*: I cannot believe these made it to sale.  Congrats on such a great buy.
> *may*: So lovely.  Congrats all around for you!
> *Daria*: You will always remember your first pair.  Great choice!



Thank you, *C*! You're so sweet and kind!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LouboutinNerd said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy* - Love them!  Glad to hear your ruby LC aren't lonely any more!
> *missgiannina*- Your flats are adorable!  You are making me really want a pair!
> *chacci *- Glad you finally got them - the ostrich bibi's are one of my favorite shoes!
> *hazeltt* - Congrats!  I can't believe you found them on sale in your size!
> *AEGIS* - OMG!  Another sale Mago!  Lucky lady!
> *may* - what perfect wedding shoes!  I can't wait to see them all strassed up!
> *Daria *- Congrats on your first pair!  I  the laponos, especially in patent!





cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: Those look Ah-mazing on you.  The ruby needed a little sis...
> *missg*: I am a sucker for CL flats and those are perfect.
> *chacci*: One of the MOST amazing CLs ever IMO.  Gorgeous.
> *hazeltt*: In sale! In your size! Wow!  That is one heck of a score.  Huge congrats to you dear.
> *AEGIS*: I cannot believe these made it to sale.  Congrats on such a great buy.
> *may*: So lovely.  Congrats all around for you!
> *Daria*: You will always remember your first pair.  Great choice!



Thanks ladies -- you're so very kind!! I'm very, very lucky to have them


----------



## bling*lover

chacci1 said:


> So I haven't really been posting pics lately of new purchases.  But these.  I just had too! It literally dawned on me over the weekend how gorgeous these were.  I've spent so much time fascinating and figuring out which Fall purchases I was going to make that these almost passed right by.  Here they are and I'm in love!  Ostrich Bibi!


Congrats on your Ostrich Bibi, they are gorgeous!



hazeltt said:


> Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far


Congrats on scoring the mago, I love the blue a bit more than the black!



AEGIS said:


> My Magos  I'm glad TPF convinced me that these were awesome bc I def agree. Found both on sale. I heart twins. Now my maggies need a sibling


Congrats Aegis they are lovely!



may3545 said:


> I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer


Lovely, congrats on them and on your upcoming wedding, I hope it all goes perfectly for you!


----------



## missgiannina

everyone for your lovely comments!


----------



## chacci1

LouboutinNerd said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy* - Love them!  Glad to hear your ruby LC aren't lonely any more!
> 
> *chacci *- Glad you finally got them - the ostrich bibi's are one of my favorite shoes!
> 
> Thank you!  I'm glad I got them too!  I just couldn't believe my size was still avail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *missg*: I am a sucker for CL flats and those are perfect.
> *chacci*: One of the MOST amazing CLs IMO
> 
> Thank you hun!  It really is crazy how long it took me to figure that out about these.  I really think they are one of the most underrated shoes he's made!  I agree that it's one of the most amazing out of my collection!
Click to expand...


----------



## chacci1

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on your Ostrich Bibi, they are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Congrats on scoring the mago, I love the blue a bit more than the black!
> 
> 
> Congrats Aegis they are lovely!
> 
> 
> Lovely, congrats on them and on your upcoming wedding, I hope it all goes perfectly for you!



Thank you!


----------



## hazeltt

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on scoring the mago, I love the blue a bit more than the black!



Thank you!! I always thought I love the black a bit more than the blue until I saw the blue in person.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...by the way, I was at Saks today and there was a black suede Mago with a beige trim... Is that a new line or a continuation of the old one?


----------



## gymangel812

oh how i love these!! at some point i think i'm going to have to give in!



chacci1 said:


> So I haven't really been posting pics lately of new purchases.  But these.  I just had too! It literally dawned on me over the weekend how gorgeous these were.  I've spent so much time fascinating and figuring out which Fall purchases I was going to make that these almost passed right by.  Here they are and I'm in love!  Ostrich Bibi!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...by the way, I was at Saks today and there was a black suede Mago with a beige trim... Is that a new line or a continuation of the old one?



That's the one I have but with the 160mm heel


----------



## DariaD

Thank you ladies!


----------



## 9distelle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs


I  how they look on you stunning pale skin!! Like the nail polish on toes as well!


----------



## MrsHearnie

hazeltt said:


> Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far


 to die for! huge congrats!


----------



## MrsHearnie

chacci1 said:


> So I haven't really been posting pics lately of new purchases. But these. I just had too! It literally dawned on me over the weekend how gorgeous these were. I've spent so much time fascinating and figuring out which Fall purchases I was going to make that these almost passed right by. Here they are and I'm in love! Ostrich Bibi!


 They are amazing!!! truly amazing!


----------



## hazeltt

MrsHearnie said:


> to die for! huge congrats!



Thank you, *MrsHearnie*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

9distelle said:


> I  how they look on you stunning pale skin!! Like the nail polish on toes as well!



Thank you! That is SO sweet!! The LC is a beautiful shoe


----------



## l.a_girl19

I posted these in my collection thread and in my special delivery thread but I wanted to share them here tooThank you for letting me share!

My Special Order: Declic 140mm in Viola Eel


----------



## l.a_girl19

may3545 said:


> I've posted in another thread, but these just arrived from Brown's UK to me: my white satin you you's with blue insoles for my wedding next summer



So dreamy! Congrats! They are beautiful!



DariaD said:


> My first pair has finally arrived!
> So happy with my Laponos and huuuuge thanks to this forum for authentication and  sizing advice. I went the whole size UP and they fit perfectly.



Wow! I have never seen those before! Congrats!



chacci1 said:


> So I haven't really been posting pics lately of new purchases.  But these.  I just had too! It literally dawned on me over the weekend how gorgeous these were.  I've spent so much time fascinating and figuring out which Fall purchases I was going to make that these almost passed right by.  Here they are and I'm in love!  Ostrich Bibi!



 LOVE THESE! Congrats!!!!!



hazeltt said:


> Posted these in the sales thread already but will post them here again. My best sale purchase so far



Beautiful!!!!



AEGIS said:


> My Magos  I'm glad TPF convinced me that these were awesome bc I def agree. Found both on sale. I heart twins. Now my maggies need a sibling



Lol Oh TPF! What would we all do without you hahahah I love them! They look gorgeous on you!!!



missgiannina said:


> sonietta flat



These are exactly the flats that I want! I am so jelly!!! They are beautiful!! Congrats!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs


 They look AMAZING on you hon!!! WOW! Love the ruby LCs too!!!! Dying for a pair!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I apologize if I missed anyone! Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> I posted these in my collection thread and in my special delivery thread but I wanted to share them here tooThank you for letting me share!
> 
> My Special Order: Declic 140mm in Viola Eel



Ooooooooo didn't see the modeling pics! They look beautiful on you darlin'


----------



## FlipDiver

l.a_girl19 said:


> I posted these in my collection thread and in my special delivery thread but I wanted to share them here tooThank you for letting me share!
> 
> My Special Order: Declic 140mm in Viola Eel



Wow they look great on you!  I didn't know it Declics come in 140. How long did it take for your SO?  Congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!  










(sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)


----------



## bling*lover

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)


 
Congrats flip, they look gorgeous on you. BTW you have amazing legs aswell!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I said it before but I'll say it again -- those are HOT!!! Congrats!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I posted these in my collection thread and in my special delivery thread but I wanted to share them here tooThank you for letting me share!
> 
> My Special Order: Declic 140mm in Viola Eel




Thank you! I just love them 


l.a_girl19 said:


> They look AMAZING on you hon!!! WOW! Love the ruby LCs too!!!! Dying for a pair!!!!



Congrats!! I didn't realize how much I was going to love spikes -- these are awesome and look SUPER versatile!!


FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful!!!!



Thank you! I just love your SO!



FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



They're lovely! Congrats on scoring them on sale! Yay for sale shoes!


----------



## label24

Congrats!!!!! they are beautiful


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!

i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases

studded candy flats (ebay score)

i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull 






jade patent simple 100 (barneys)






modeling shot *L&A* style


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You're swinging it out of the park with your shoe scores! I LOVE those candy flats! Great... another thing to add to my ever-growing wish list  Congrats!



moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *SC*! 

i've been searching for a pair of studded flats for a while on sale and when these popped up i had to pounce.


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)





sooo glad you found them!!!! look amazing on you!


----------



## PeepToe

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style


Congrats! I would love to see modeling pics of your candy flats!


----------



## AEGIS

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style




love candy flats.  the candy pump was my first cl purchase.


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> Ooooooooo didn't see the modeling pics! They look beautiful on you darlin'



Thank you



FlipDiver said:


> Wow they look great on you!  I didn't know it Declics come in 140. How long did it take for your SO?  Congrats!



Thank you I love the Declics in the 140mm but they are quite painful lol I think I placed my SO in late April



FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



Girl, I don't think anyone is going to notice a baby gate when your wowza legs are in front of it lol Congrats!!! They are so beautiful!!!



hazeltt said:


> Thank you! I just love your SO!
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely! Congrats on scoring them on sale! Yay for sale shoes!




Thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style


 I love the simples!! And those flats are amazing! Congrats!!!!


----------



## beagly911

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style


 
Love the color on the patent simple!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!  

* Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*

""" Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



Love!




moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style



Great scores! I love the jade patent and spikes!




318Platinum said:


> Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!
> 
> * Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*
> 
> """ Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """



Congrats on tracking them down in your size!


----------



## KarenBorter

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style




Love BOTH pairs! excellent purchases!


----------



## KarenBorter

318Platinum said:


> Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!
> 
> * Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*
> 
> """ Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """



Outstanding that you found them! That shoe/color has become the "IT" SHOE ... honestly. They went up on ecommerce and must've sold out in like 10 minutes. I think if I DO get another Daff (I have the Saba as in my avy and a LD at that) I will get the black kid ... Such a great classic sexy shoe!


----------



## KarenBorter

UPS SAYS MY BIANCA IS OUT FOR DELIVERY ... yes caplock worth. Most of you know how much I have been LUSTING after this shoe ESPECIALLY after meeting *MadameElle* and seeing hers in person. Honestly Pictures do not do that shoe justice. 

Today is going to be the longest day EVAH!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



Congrats!! love them  !


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!
> 
> * Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*
> 
> """ Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I'm so glad you found them and they fit!! Are you coming up for Essence Fest? I just took the pups out and the city is already getting craaaaaazaaaaay. I have to pick up a dress tomorrow morning at Saks and I'm dreading it - another insane weekend is definitely in store


----------



## LouboutinNerd

l.a_girl19 said:


> I posted these in my collection thread and in my special delivery thread but I wanted to share them here tooThank you for letting me share!
> 
> My Special Order: Declic 140mm in Viola Eel



Glad you posted them here also - they are GORGEOUS!  Glad to have another look!



FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



Congrats, they look beautiful on you!  The denim goes so well with the spikes!



moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style



Love them both - the jade is such an amazing color and the flats are perfect for everyday wear!



318Platinum said:


> Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!
> 
> * Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*
> 
> """ Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """



Congrats on finding them - they look amazing on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinNerd said:


> Glad you posted them here also - they are GORGEOUS!  Glad to have another look!



Thank you I don't know what it is about a special order. I guess it is because this pair is personal you know? I really adore them


----------



## GrRoxy

318Platinum said:


> Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!
> 
> * Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*
> 
> """ Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """



Okay Im SO in love with Daffodiles. And in Paris they even had my size but Im feeling that its a bit too high... Im 5'8" but OFC I got 140mm without any problem  I love them! May i ask how tall are you?


----------



## Hipployta

I now want plain black kid Dafs now too...in annoyance over the scales curling I returned my Saba WS Daf to Saks. 

Then I ordered the patent black LP to make me feel better (they only had the beige one at Saks) but a week went by and it never shipped. I called e-comm and all was well...but then they called me back and said there was a glitch in the system and they didn't actually have the shoes but I'd be waitlisted number one AND they'd send me a gift.  

Well I forgot about that because my Pampas FINALLY showed up yesterday along with some white Mad Mary's I acquired on Ebay.  I'm sitting there this morning thinking about opening the boxes but seriously already considering selling the Mad Marys because white shoes aren't my thing when my doorbell rings. 

I go downstairs and it's the UPS dude and he hands me a small box. It's from e-comm. I'm like, "Eh."  I open the box and instead is a small box and an envelope.  Envelope is a post card from the e-comm team while the box is an adorable key chain/lariat thing with a strass shoe and d-ring. 

So cute


----------



## 318Platinum

GrRoxy said:


> Okay Im SO in love with Daffodiles. And in Paris they even had my size but Im feeling that its a bit too high... Im 5'8" but OFC I got 140mm without any problem  I love them! May i ask how tall are you?



Sure. I'm not too sure what "OFC" is, but I figured I'd be EXTREMELY TALL with the Daffs on. I am between 5'11 - 6'0 without heels. I am TOWERING over DH when I wear the Daffs. i have no problem with being tall, but I hate to be taller than DH when I'm wearing my shoes, because I think he doesn't like to be short! lol. Long as I am wearing my shoes, I don't care how tall I am.


----------



## 318Platinum

aoqtpi said:


> Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scores! I love the jade patent and spikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on tracking them down in your size!





KarenBorter said:


> Outstanding that you found them! That shoe/color has become the "IT" SHOE ... honestly. They went up on ecommerce and must've sold out in like 10 minutes. I think if I DO get another Daff (I have the Saba as in my avy and a LD at that) I will get the black kid ... Such a great classic sexy shoe!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I'm so glad you found them and they fit!! Are you coming up for Essence Fest? I just took the pups out and the city is already getting craaaaaazaaaaay. I have to pick up a dress tomorrow morning at Saks and I'm dreading it - another insane weekend is definitely in store





LouboutinNerd said:


> Glad you posted them here also - they are GORGEOUS!  Glad to have another look!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, they look beautiful on you!  The denim goes so well with the spikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them both - the jade is such an amazing color and the flats are perfect for everyday wear!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on finding them - they look amazing on you!





GrRoxy said:


> Okay Im SO in love with Daffodiles. And in Paris they even had my size but Im feeling that its a bit too high... Im 5'8" but OFC I got 140mm without any problem  I love them! May i ask how tall are you?





Thanks you all!! I just received them yesterday so I am still in the EARLY BREAK IN process, so it is a very snug fit right now, but I am sure everything will get comfy real soon. I hate that I have a large heel, though. 

*SCrazy*, no. I'm not coming for Essence, but I will one year. I hope that you are able to get your dress without any issues. I'm not sure when the next time i'll be there, but you know I'll definitely have to let you know. I can't wait to see your dress!! ;-D Be careful out there, cause it is SCORCHING out!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Thanks you all!! I just received them yesterday so I am still in the EARLY BREAK IN process, so it is a very snug fit right now, but I am sure everything will get comfy real soon. I hate that I have a large heel, though.
> 
> *SCrazy*, no. I'm not coming for Essence, but I will one year. I hope that you are able to get your dress without any issues. I'm not sure when the next time i'll be there, but you know I'll definitely have to let you know. I can't wait to see your dress!! ;-D Be careful out there, cause it is SCORCHING out!!!



Tell me about it -- my car said it was 104 when I got inside today. She's such a drama queen 

Definitely let me know when you're in town - Essence is actually my least favorite holiday so I don't think you're missing much. Too many crowds and not the friendly kind. Parking is a joke - I had to drop by a party at Harrah's today and valet was $40 for an hour. I think I'll have to go to Saks first thing in the morning but the dress was worth it... it's a Nicole Miller that fakes curves where I have none  I really want more Daff modeling pics from you -- you make me think I need a pair


----------



## l.a_girl19

318Platinum said:


> Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!
> 
> * Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*
> 
> """ Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """




They look stunning on you!! Congrats!


----------



## babysweetums

gogeous flip! spikes are my fav and your sure to get alot of wear out of that denim!!
coool finds moshi, love those candys!!!
awsome score 318 how lucky are you to find your size like that!! the daffs are stunning i hope you get tons of use from them!!


----------



## Hipployta

Fail...they sent Pampas 150 booties not pump...*sigh*


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks everyone!  I'm excited to wear my new denim spike piggies next week


----------



## beagly911

Hipployta said:


> Fail...they sent Pampas 150 booties not pump...*sigh*


 I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Hipployta

beagly911 said:


> I'm so sorry!!!



Thanks


----------



## KatyEm

my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:












and a quick mod shot:


----------



## BagsR4Me

Here are my oldie but goodie pair:

Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm


----------



## BagsR4Me

KatyEm said:


> my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick mod shot:



I love those. They look fantastic on you. Congrats!!


----------



## KatyEm

BagsR4Me said:


> I love those. They look fantastic on you. Congrats!!



thank you *BagsR4Me*!


----------



## KarenBorter

Soooooo the Amethyste Bianca came in ... I die ... but they are WAY too big on my right foot and slightly big on my left (dumb feet). I just left a message with customer service to call me so I can place an order for the 37's and return these. I am going to put them in UPS tomorrow. 

I haven't returned anything online before, should I just go ahead and order the 37's right now?

Question (and I also PM'd SC about this)

Should I just order the 37's now or do I have to wait for CS to call me back?


----------



## beagly911

KatyEm said:


> my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick mod shot:


 
Absolutely GORGEOUS Nude!!!  Wonderful, I'm so envious.  Awesome   Hope I can get a patent nude soon!


----------



## KarenBorter

KatyEm said:


> my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick mod shot:



Perfect nude for you! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my oldie but goodie pair:
> 
> Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm



The more I see of the Miss Boxe the more I like them! They look lovely on you! Congratulations on a lovely pair!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nevermind ... I answered my own question ... saw on the return to just place the order on line ... disregard LOL


----------



## anniethecat

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my oldie but goodie pair:
> 
> Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm


 
I like these alot more from your mod shots...nice!


----------



## KatyEm

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS Nude!!!  Wonderful, I'm so envious.  Awesome   Hope I can get a patent nude soon!



thank you, *beagly911*!


----------



## KatyEm

KarenBorter said:


> Perfect nude for you! Congrats!



thanks *KarenBorter*!


----------



## babysweetums

congrats katyem! they look great on you!
great findbagsr4me! your sure to get lots of use from those :0


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

These ARE the perfect nude for you! Congratulations!


KatyEm said:


> my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick mod shot:





Congrats! They look super comfortable!!


BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my oldie but goodie pair:
> 
> Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm


----------



## babysweetums

kinda excited about these! =)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)



These ARE super sexy! Congratulations on those beauties!


----------



## jeshika

babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)



Looks great on you!!!  can't blame u for being excited!


----------



## BagsR4Me

KarenBorter said:


> The more I see of the Miss Boxe the more I like them! They look lovely on you! Congratulations on a lovely pair!



Thank you! I was that way too when I first started seeing these. The more I saw them, the more I liked and wanted them. Now I finally have them and I am super excited.




anniethecat said:


> I like these alot more from your mod shots...nice!



I know what you mean. Some people have to see them on before they warm up to the style. But they have always been beautiful to me. I love them. Thank you!




babysweetums said:


> great findbagsr4me! your sure to get lots of use from those :0



Thank you. Yes, I'm sure I will get a lot of use from these. They are comfortable, so I think I'll be wearing them a lot.




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats! They look super comfortable!!



Yes, they are comfortable. I can't wait to go out in them. Thanks.


----------



## BagsR4Me

babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)



Nice. Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

KatyEm said:


> my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick mod shot:



Love nude patent closed-toed pumps! Yay!




BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my oldie but goodie pair:
> 
> Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm



Beautiful! 




babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)



As you should be! I was hoping to score these on sale, but missed out  They are FANTASTIC on you! Congrats!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Tell me about it -- my car said it was 104 when I got inside today. She's such a drama queen
> 
> Definitely let me know when you're in town - Essence is actually my least favorite holiday so I don't think you're missing much. Too many crowds and not the friendly kind. Parking is a joke - I had to drop by a party at Harrah's today and valet was $40 for an hour. I think I'll have to go to Saks first thing in the morning but the dress was worth it... it's a Nicole Miller that fakes curves where I have none  I really want more Daff modeling pics from you -- you make me think I need a pair





 I know that's right!!! I guess she's having a few Hotflashes!! lol WOW, I forgot that crowds can be very unruly, and I really REALLY dread crowds!! My brother wants to do Hurricane Harbor tomorrow for his birthday, and i'm NOT looking forward to it at all! I am very excited to see this dress, and Thank You again for your sweet words! We actually need to switch pairs, because I want the Nude. I am in LOVE with the black, so you need to grab you another pair, cause they are lovely! I guess the Nude Daff will definitely be my next Loubi purchase!!! I will post more modeling pics as soon as i'm done breaking them in. I may drop them off at the cobbler tomorrow to stretch them for me, so my toes don't have to go through torture once again. :lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Okay. I have been on the hunt for a pair of Daffodiles in my size for the last 4 months!!! I called all over the US, and NOTHING!! They even told me that their biggest size that they were getting in for the Fall was a 41, which is too small for me. I finally decided to try overseas. Long story short, I ended up sending an email to JJR, and they got right back to me within 3 hours (They were about to open when I sent it). They told me that they had one Daff left in a 42 in Black Kid Leather!! SOLD, I told them!! lol.  Did a Bank Transfer (for the FIRST time, and I was scared) and 10 days later, I got my very first pair of Daffodiles!!! I will definitely do business with them maybe for now on in the future!! I'm so happy right now, and I just want to share this with you all!! I kept the story short, but it was quite an ordeal for me, but it all paid off in the end!
> 
> * Daffodile Black Kid Leather* / *MOD Pics*
> 
> """ Please excuse my unshaved legs and dry feet. lol, I just put them on to see how they look, and decided to post a couple Mod pics!  """





KatyEm said:


> my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick mod shot:





BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my oldie but goodie pair:
> 
> Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm





babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)





all lovely purchases ladies!!


----------



## KatyEm

thank you *babysweetums*, *SchnauzerCrazy*, *aoqtpi* and *AEGIS*!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)



Beautiful! Love them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My black spikes pigalle flats,


----------



## Tashia

babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)



*Those beauties look great on you! *


----------



## Tashia

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



*Those are hot! Gotta love CL.*


----------



## Tashia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



*I'm in love lol! All of you ladies have beautiful pairs/collections.*


----------



## nickynamfon

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My black spikes pigalle flats,



I love these!!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)




They look great on you


----------



## 05_sincere

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My black spikes pigalle flats,




Wow those are some beautiful spikes.


----------



## 05_sincere

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my oldie but goodie pair:
> 
> Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm



Bags - Those look great I bet they are super comfortable.


----------



## 05_sincere

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



OMG Those are HOTT


----------



## 05_sincere

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted these in the "what are you wearing" thread but I can't help myself! My ruby LCs are no longer lonely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I know I have the same skin color as Casper but the shoes are so beautiful I couldn't help but post. I can't believe I wasn't head-over-heels in love with this style when I first saw it because right now, they're my favorite pairs



*SchnauzerCrazy* - OMG they look great on you and I thought the red was out of this world....but the black is just WOW


----------



## 05_sincere

To all the ladies I attempted to go back but there are way too many pages and beautiful shoes to comment on everyone.....So Congrats on your new purchases.....I love being a member of this forum


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you *nickynamfon*, *05_sincere* for your lovely compliments


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My black spikes pigalle flats,



Love black spikes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My black spikes pigalle flats,



Congrats hon!!! I ADORE these! They will go with so many outfits! I really need those flats lol And your CHANEL is TDF!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my oldie but goodie pair:
> 
> Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm



Beautiful! Classic! Congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

babysweetums said:


> kinda excited about these! =)


 
Love'em!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

KatyEm said:


> my second pair of louboutin's came yesterday. they are nude simple 85's and they are already pretty comfortable but i might stick some inserts in them. i took two pics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick mod shot:


 
You can never go wrong with classic and beautiful pair of nude pumps.


----------



## ellingen

I finally got mine!

forumbilder.se/images/dc201162843PM5cd6.jpg
My waist look fat.............


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you *l.a_girl19*, *aoqtpi* ,

*ellingen* those are really great on!!


----------



## ellingen

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you *l.a_girl19*, *aoqtpi* ,
> 
> *ellingen* those are really great on!!


 
Ohh..........


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much! I'm very lucky to have found both pairs!



05_sincere said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy* - OMG they look great on you and I thought the red was out of this world....but the black is just WOW





Tashia said:


> *I'm in love lol! All of you ladies have beautiful pairs/collections.*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My black spikes pigalle flats,



Babe... they are just gorgeous! Congratulations! Can't wait for modeling pics!!


----------



## AEGIS

freaking beautiful!!!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> My black spikes pigalle flats,


----------



## rdgldy

*baby*, love the new addition!!  
*crispedrosa*, the pigalle flats look awesome with the black studs
*bags*, I can't believe they were on sale, in black!! Lucky you.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you *Schnauzer*, *AEGIS*, *rdgldy*


----------



## 05_sincere

Good Evening Ladies,

I just wanted to let you know the following site appeared in my wall on FB and they have several of the pictures posted from the site and of course they are selling F'N FAKES. I recognized Carlinha's photos and I PM'd her about it but here is the link.......I can not remember what thread it was on but you guys were talking bout marking your photos I too have failed to do this. Not sure how you report this other than email the person attached the the FB Page.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.235276836500286.72121.186592524702051


----------



## dc419

Bianca- Flannel
My first pair of Bianca's!
I want to get it in patent next =]




Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


----------



## aoqtpi

dc419 said:


> Bianca- Flannel
> My first pair of Bianca's!
> I want to get it in patent next =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



OMG the flannel is fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## dc419

aoqtpi said:


> OMG the flannel is fantastic! Congrats!




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

those are lovely.  you should watermark them.  photos that nice will be stolen by people who sell fakes



dc419 said:


> Bianca- Flannel
> My first pair of Bianca's!
> I want to get it in patent next =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dc419 said:


> Bianca- Flannel
> My first pair of Bianca's!
> I want to get it in
> http://far
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/5895619190/]Christian Louboutin - Bianca[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/shoozahandle0823/]shoozahandle0823[/url], on Flickr[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love them! Your photography is amazing!


----------



## 318Platinum

05_sincere said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know the following site appeared in my wall on FB and they have several of the pictures posted from the site and of course they are selling F'N FAKES. I recognized Carlinha's photos and I PM'd her about it but here is the link.......I can not remember what thread it was on but you guys were talking bout marking your photos I too have failed to do this. Not sure how you report this other than email the person attached the the FB Page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.235276836500286.72121.186592524702051



It's funny you mention this, because I was just on FB and just saw another one of Carlinha's photos (At least, I think it's Carlinha) on there!! It was the one with the Blue Suede MBBs with her Blue McQueen Python Clutch!! I don't know what steps need to be taken for this to stop, but something has to give!!! I am even thinking about deleting FB just because I am tired of seeing this FAKE stuff ALL DAY LONG! Plus, I rarely get on there. SMDH  :no-good:  HERE's the Pic.


----------



## 05_sincere

318Platinum said:


> It's funny you mention this, because I was just on FB and just saw another one of Carlinha's photos (At least, I think it's Carlinha) on there!! It was the one with the Blue Suede MBBs with her Blue McQueen Python Clutch!! I don't know what steps need to be taken for this to stop, but something has to give!!! I am even thinking about deleting FB just because I am tired of seeing this FAKE stuff ALL DAY LONG! Plus, I rarely get on there. SMDH  :no-good:  HERE's the Pic.



318 - I am the same way with FB I just logged back in since last August it is not the same, but it just a shame because everyone love to show there purchases and know you have to wonder if someone is going to steal your photos to attempt to sell fakes. I noticed this because of her foot tattoo...but it is insane. But the sad thing is ppl will buy these shoes and think they are official...


----------



## 05_sincere

dc419 said:


> Bianca- Flannel
> My first pair of Bianca's!
> I want to get it in patent next =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



Those look great congrats to your first purchase it's all down hill once you have one.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> It's funny you mention this, because I was just on FB and just saw another one of Carlinha's photos (At least, I think it's Carlinha) on there!! It was the one with the Blue Suede MBBs with her Blue McQueen Python Clutch!! I don't know what steps need to be taken for this to stop, but something has to give!!! I am even thinking about deleting FB just because I am tired of seeing this FAKE stuff ALL DAY LONG! Plus, I rarely get on there. SMDH  :no-good:  HERE's the Pic.



Incredible! I wouldn't like someone stole my photos!!


----------



## icecreamom

dc419 said:


> Bianca- Flannel
> My first pair of Bianca's!
> I want to get it in patent next =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


Gorgeous!!


----------



## dc419

Thank youu!!!
My DBF actually took the photos for me =]




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love them! Your photography is amazing!


----------



## dc419

Thank you!!!



AEGIS said:


> those are lovely.  you should watermark them.  photos that nice will be stolen by people who sell fakes





05_sincere said:


> Those look great congrats to your first purchase it's all down hill once you have one.





icecreamom said:


> Gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

dc419 said:


> Bianca- Flannel
> My first pair of Bianca's!
> I want to get it in patent next =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


 LOVE the grey flannel!!! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> It's funny you mention this, because I was just on FB and just saw another one of Carlinha's photos (At least, I think it's Carlinha) on there!! It was the one with the Blue Suede MBBs with her Blue McQueen Python Clutch!! I don't know what steps need to be taken for this to stop, but something has to give!!! I am even thinking about deleting FB just because I am tired of seeing this FAKE stuff ALL DAY LONG! Plus, I rarely get on there. SMDH  :no-good:  HERE's the Pic.



that's my photo of the RB suede MBB with my AMQ blue python 

i am soooo sick and tired of these people stealing my photos and using them to advertise for FAKE CRAP!!!  

thank you to everyone who has notified me when they see a photo of mine... i have been reporting each and every single one for copyright infringement, and FB has been taking them down.  i just feel helpless when there's hundreds of photos out there


----------



## Touch

carlinha said:


> that's my photo of the RB suede MBB with my AMQ blue python
> 
> i am soooo sick and tired of these people stealing my photos and using them to advertise for FAKE CRAP!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who has notified me when they see a photo of mine... i have been reporting each and every single one for copyright infringement, and FB has been taking them down.  i just feel helpless when there's hundreds of photos out there


  speaking of which here's one and your python batiks?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....157883730951193.41002.100001887002429&type=1


----------



## carlinha

Touch said:


> speaking of which here's one and your python batiks?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....157883730951193.41002.100001887002429&type=1



thanks for letting me know... it never ends :censor:

seems like before they were on my Amber Strass kick... recently it's been the Lady Peep Python Batik which are being copied everywhere.  i have reported them.


----------



## jeshika

i'm so sorry to hear that *C*, these scumb@gs!!!!! i have reported them as well.


----------



## BagsR4Me

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful!





AEGIS said:


> all lovely purchases ladies!!



Thank you, *aoqtpi* and *AEGIS*! 




05_sincere said:


> Bags - Those look great I bet they are super comfortable.



Thank you so much! Yes, they are very comfortable.




l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful! Classic! Congrats!



Thanks sweetie! 



rdgldy said:


> *bags*, I can't believe they were on sale, in black!! Lucky you.



I know, I was very surprised when I saw they were on sale because I didn't think these ever went on sale. Thanks again!


----------



## BagsR4Me

carlinha said:


> thanks for letting me know... it never ends :censor:
> 
> seems like before they were on my Amber Strass kick... recently it's been the Lady Peep Python Batik which are being copied everywhere.  i have reported them.



So sorry this is happening. That's so wrong. What a pain. I hope they can be stopped.


----------



## BagsR4Me

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My black spikes pigalle flats,



Nice, congrats!!




dc419 said:


> Bianca- Flannel
> My first pair of Bianca's!
> I want to get it in patent next =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Bianca by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr



These are so pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new CLs ladies!


----------



## Ilgin

Bianca!!!











1/2 size down from my true CL size.


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ Ohh gorgeous! Modelling pictures?


----------



## aoqtpi

Ilgin said:


> Bianca!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size down from my true CL size.



Love the tortoise-shell patent!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful buys ladies! I am loving all the Biancas! 

*car*, that just flat out sucks.  so sorry you are dealing with that crap .


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ilgin said:


> Bianca!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size down from my true CL size.



Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## sofaa

*MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*

*Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes* 

_(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_































I could stare at them all day...


----------



## dc419

Thank you!!!!!



MrsHearnie said:


> LOVE the grey flannel!!! Congrats!





BagsR4Me said:


> Nice, congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so pretty. Congrats!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous new CLs ladies!





cts900 said:


> Beautiful buys ladies! I am loving all the Biancas!
> 
> *car*, that just flat out sucks.  so sorry you are dealing with that crap .


----------



## dc419

WOW what a wonderful haul!!!! Love them!!!





sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...


----------



## aoqtpi

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...


----------



## hazeltt

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...



I could stare at them all day too! Love the black Pigalles!!


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> It's funny you mention this, because I was just on FB and just saw another one of Carlinha's photos (At least, I think it's Carlinha) on there!! It was the one with the Blue Suede MBBs with her Blue McQueen Python Clutch!! I don't know what steps need to be taken for this to stop, but something has to give!!! I am even thinking about deleting FB just because I am tired of seeing this FAKE stuff ALL DAY LONG! Plus, I rarely get on there. SMDH  :no-good:  HERE's the Pic.



I've had a ton of pictures stolen lately for the sale of counterfeit CLs on random Facebook pages... I have no idea what's up with this new influx of fake CL FB pages. 

I've been reporting but... A lot are still up. I don't think I'll be updating my collection thread anymore.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> I've had a ton of pictures stolen lately for the sale of counterfeit CLs on random Facebook pages... I have no idea what's up with this new influx of fake CL FB pages.
> 
> I've been reporting but... A lot are still up. I don't think I'll be updating my collection thread anymore.



Sad to hear because i would love to see modelling shots of your new addition to your collection


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Sad to hear because i would love to see modelling shots of your new addition to your collection



You and me both sister.  

You should have something new, no?  

(We are out of town at our cabin up north right now or dang... I'd be posting that new addition errrrrrrrrrrrrywhere!! Lol!)


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> You and me both sister.
> 
> You should have something new, no?
> 
> (We are out of town at our cabin up north right now or dang... I'd be posting that new addition errrrrrrrrrrrrywhere!! Lol!)



Nope not yet it should be out for delivery tomorrow sometime.....


----------



## bling*lover

Ilgin said:


> Bianca!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size down from my true CL size.


Congrats, they are lovely!



sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...


Wow that is alot of spikes. They are all gorgeous congrats!



jenaywins said:


> I don't think I'll be updating my collection thread anymore.


 
Damn people with no respect for other people's property, they always ruin it for everybody else!


----------



## AEGIS

ooo gorgeous!!



Ilgin said:


> Bianca!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size down from my true CL size.





sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...




wow you've found a style that you loove.  it's gorgeous!! do you work at a tire shop? i love seeing all these expensive shoes with loads of tires in the background lol.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## sofaa

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gorgeous!!



EDIT: oops, sorry *SchnauzerCrazy*, I quoted the wrong post. This was in response to *AEGIS*

Haha nooo I don't work at a tire shop (let alone know anything about cars.. haha)-- it's actually my DBF's car shop, & I was sitting out front taking pictures waiting for him to finish up 


Thank you everyone!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> I've had a ton of pictures stolen lately for the sale of counterfeit CLs on random Facebook pages... I have no idea what's up with this new influx of fake CL FB pages.
> 
> I've been reporting but... A lot are still up. I don't think I'll be updating my collection thread anymore.



This is one of the reasons I stop posting pics of new pairs now. I'm so sick of all this picture theft.


----------



## Touch

carlinha said:


> thanks for letting me know... it never ends :censor:
> 
> seems like before they were on my Amber Strass kick... recently it's been the Lady Peep Python Batik which are being copied everywhere.  i have reported them.



 and another... I always recognize the tatoo, its like the ultimate watermark lol. I NEVER see these adds on FB but this is twice in as many days. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...501175834.1659360108.501729441&type=1&theater


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Nope not yet it should be out for delivery tomorrow sometime.....


----------



## nickynamfon

Love your collection. I want rollerball but I couldn't find them in my size! so I decided to give up and considering of getting spikes pigalle flat too.



sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...


----------



## 9distelle

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...


OMG!!! Congrats!!The Rollerball are TDF!!!!!!!!!!
Mod Pics?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...



Wow!!! you love the black spikes!! me too LOL, congrats!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...




wow!!! congrats


----------



## KarenBorter

05_sincere said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know the following site appeared in my wall on FB and they have several of the pictures posted from the site and of course they are selling F'N FAKES. I recognized Carlinha's photos and I PM'd her about it but here is the link.......I can not remember what thread it was on but you guys were talking bout marking your photos I too have failed to do this. Not sure how you report this other than email the person attached the the FB Page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.235276836500286.72121.186592524702051



FYI this page is still up and it's literally 100 pics of Carlinha's foot ... grrrr


----------



## KarenBorter

Beautiful additions ladies ... I too am loving the Bianca's ... that style holds a special place in my heart  

My Amethyste were too big so I returned them and promptly re-ordered them in a 37. Hopefully they ship today  The bonus to that is our tax rate is lower so the cost was a little less


----------



## CelticLuv

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my denim spike Pigalles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I just noticed my mod shot is focusing on the baby gates in the background instead of the shoes, haha!)



Congrats shoe twin! Don't you just LOVE them??!! 
my only issue is my left shoe fits fine but my right foot/toe area is very tight. I have to work on that before wearing them out (hope they give a bit).

Congrats again, I know how much you wanted these!!


----------



## CelticLuv

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!!
> 
> i never got around to posting the other two of my purchases
> 
> studded candy flats (ebay score)
> 
> i didn't model the flats because modeling shots of flats always look so dull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade patent simple 100 (barneys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modeling shot *L&A* style



Congrats Moshi! We're shoe twins on the Simples, the color is stunning IRL!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p434/_sofa/1CL.png
> 
> http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p434/_sofa/2CL.png
> 
> http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p434/_sofa/3CL.png
> 
> http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p434/_sofa/6CL.png
> 
> http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p434/_sofa/5CL.png
> 
> http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p434/_sofa/4CL.png
> 
> I could stare at them all day...



Loveeeeeeee!


----------



## Miss T.

carlinha said:


> that's my photo of the RB suede MBB with my AMQ blue python
> 
> i am soooo sick and tired of these people stealing my photos and using them to advertise for FAKE CRAP!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who has notified me when they see a photo of mine... i have been reporting each and every single one for copyright infringement, and FB has been taking them down.  i just feel helpless when there's hundreds of photos out there





jenaywins said:


> I've had a ton of pictures stolen lately for the sale of counterfeit CLs on random Facebook pages... I have no idea what's up with this new influx of fake CL FB pages.
> 
> I've been reporting but... A lot are still up. I don't think I'll be updating my collection thread anymore.



I am so upset about this, it just isn´t right. 
If it is any consolation, I have always appreciated seeing pics of your lovely shoes, it has been a treat.  I am so sorry you have to go through all this hassle.


----------



## juicyjeans

Lucky find ~ Purple Suede Simples


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> Lucky find ~ Purple Suede Simples



OOOOOoooo those are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## MrsHearnie

Ilgin said:


> Bianca!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size down from my true CL size.



These are sooooooooo beautiful!!! I love biancas!



sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black
> 
> 
> *


*

OMG!!! I might come back here all day & stare at them too!! Haha! The flat blk with the shinny red sole, then add the shinny spikes!! *


----------



## MrsHearnie

juicyjeans said:


> Lucky find ~ Purple Suede Simples



Gorgeous colour. Looks beautiful against your skin!


----------



## jenayb

Miss T. said:


> I am so upset about this, it just isn´t right.
> If it is any consolation, I have always appreciated seeing pics of your lovely shoes, it has been a treat.  I am so sorry you have to go through all this hassle.



Thanks hon, you are very sweet to say all that. 

TBH, my point of view is that yes, it's kind of a hassle and it's irritating but... With all the people who have "real" problems - disease, hunger, political unrest, etc. - I guess having the problem of pics of my high end shoes stolen by counterfeiters isn't that large. Anyhoo...

:back2topic:


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Lucky find ~ Purple Suede Simples



Beautiful! That suede is a fantastic colour!


----------



## jenayb

Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?  

Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special. 

*Black Pampas 150*
















Next, the beautiful..

*Batik Python No Prive*


----------



## ntntgo

My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.

Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?

Her pictures are better though.


----------



## jenayb

^^ My pics are not better. 

Hmm! Coincidence!


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> OOOOOoooo those are lovely! Congrats!


 


MrsHearnie said:


> Gorgeous colour. Looks beautiful against your skin!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! That suede is a fantastic colour!


 
Thank you!


----------



## juicyjeans

jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*


 
Jenay both pairs are TDF! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*


 
 I love the Pampas on you, gorgeous. Congrats babe!



ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.


 
 I'm feeling deja vu here! They both look gorgeous on you Nat congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*



Beautiful! I adore the black Pampas and have been lusting over these for months!




ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.



Too funny! These look amazing on you!


----------



## cts900

*sofaa*: GREAT pictures!

*jenay*: Pure perfection.  Woman, you ROCK a heel like very few can.  Fantastic!  The batik always makes my heart beat faster....  

*nat*: Those are both incredible on you.  The pampas are so much more amazing on than I would expect.  I love them EVERY time I see them.  So gorgeous.

*juicy*: Great staple. She is lovely.


----------



## Dessye

juicyjeans said:


> Lucky find ~ Purple Suede Simples


 
Congrats --- they are lovely!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*


 


ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.


 
I am sooo jelly!! I have been trying to find a pair in my size forever! I hope you both enjoy them!!


----------



## 9distelle

jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*


Awesome pairs and they look stunning on you!!!
Are the Pampas pretty comfy?


----------



## juicyjeans

Dessye said:


> Congrats --- they are lovely!!!


 
Thank you *Dessye *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*jenay, Nat* nice coincidence. Both pairs are fabulous!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*juicyjeans*, your Purple Suede Simples are so pretty. Congrats on a great find!

:giggles: *jenay* & *nat*, that is too funny. What a coincidence. Both look great on you girls. Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

9distelle said:


> Awesome pairs and they look stunning on you!!!
> Are the Pampas pretty comfy?


 
I find the Pampas to be very comfy!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Ilgin said:


> Bianca!!!
> 
> 1/2 size down from my true CL size.


 
These are stunning!!! Love them!!!
Great addition to your collection!!!



sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> I could stare at them all day...


 
Wow!!! Love your Spikey Family!!!!
All are simply gorgeous..especially the LPs!!!
Congrats!!



juicyjeans said:


> Lucky find ~ Purple Suede Simples


 
Purple suede is amazing!!!
These look great on you!!
Congrats!!!



jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*


 
Yay Jenay!!!!
Great additions to your stunning collection!!!!
The Pampas have your name written all over them..they seem made for you!!
Congrats dear!!!



ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.


 
Both of them look great on you Nat!!!
Love the pattern on the NP Batiks...it's so gorgeous!!! They look perfect on you!!
Stunning additions!!!


----------



## Mittens34

I just got a new pair of Pigalle Plato's and I'm not sure if I like this color on me. Do you think I can have them dyed a different color?


----------



## aoqtpi

Mittens34 said:


> I just got a new pair of Pigalle Plato's and I'm not sure if I like this color on me. Do you think I can have them dyed a different color?



What colour are you thinking? TBH I don't think this colour is particularly flattering on you, though the cut of the shoe looks great! I think perhaps a pink or blue might suit your skin tone better?


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> What colour are you thinking? TBH I don't think this colour is particularly flattering on you, though the cut of the shoe looks great! I think perhaps a pink or blue might suit your skin tone better?



Aoqtpi, thank you for your honest opinion. I feel this color is wrong on my skin tone too. I love the cut of the shoe too. I wanted them in white or nude, but they are sold out in my size. I was wondering if could have my cobbler dye them another color, like black or blue.


----------



## jenayb

Thanks for all the lovely words, sweeties.


----------



## Clooky001

Congrats ladies all your new purchases are lovely - my heart has been taken by your pampas JENAY


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Congrats ladies all your new purchases are lovely - my heart has been taken by your pampas JENAY


----------



## hazeltt

Mittens34 said:


> I just got a new pair of Pigalle Plato's and I'm not sure if I like this color on me. Do you think I can have them dyed a different color?



Yeah, I'm not too sure if this colour is right for your skin tone. It kind of washes you out. Are they grey? And are they Chiaras? They don't seem to look like Pigalles to me.


----------



## aoqtpi

Mittens34 said:


> Aoqtpi, thank you for your honest opinion. I feel this color is wrong on my skin tone too. I love the cut of the shoe too. I wanted them in white or nude, but they are sold out in my size. I was wondering if could have my cobbler dye them another color, like black or blue.



I'm glad you appreciated my opinion  I can be a little too blunt sometimes, but that's how I'd want someone to treat me 

The nude would have been great. Since you're going light --> dark I don't think you'll have a problem dying them black or blue. I think they'd look great in either colour


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*


 


ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.


 

Great new purchases ladies!!!
They look amazing on both of you!!!


----------



## 9distelle

ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.


OMG, they look stunning on you, congrats!!!
How do you find in the Pampas 150, are very comfy?


----------



## Mittens34

hazeltt said:


> Yeah, I'm not too sure if this colour is right for your skin tone. It kind of washes you out. Are they grey? And are they Chiaras? They don't seem to look like Pigalles to me.



Yes, these are Pigalle Platos and the color is grey. I wanted white or nude, but they are sold out in my size.


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> I'm glad you appreciated my opinion  I can be a little too blunt sometimes, but that's how I'd want someone to treat me
> 
> The nude would have been great. Since you're going light --> dark I don't think you'll have a problem dying them black or blue. I think they'd look great in either colour



I appreciate people being honest. I would much rather have someone be honest  to me. I wish I could find them in nude. I just don't know if I can dye them, because of the material.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.



Yaaay! Glad to see *ntngo* and *jenay* have finally jumped onto the Pampas bandwagon! The more, the merrier! Both the Pampas and the python Batik NP look beautiful on you both!


----------



## FlipDiver

CelticLuv said:


> Congrats shoe twin! Don't you just LOVE them??!!
> my only issue is my left shoe fits fine but my right foot/toe area is very tight. I have to work on that before wearing them out (hope they give a bit).
> 
> Congrats again, I know how much you wanted these!!



That's so funny b/c my left shoe is tight and my right fits great! My left foot is slightly bigger than my right, so I'm still breaking them in around the house before I can take them out


----------



## dc419

Love the purple!!!




juicyjeans said:


> Lucky find ~ Purple Suede Simples


----------



## dc419

I love both pairs!!!!



jenaywins said:


> Heck, why let some photo left spoil the fun?
> 
> Here are a couple of my latest and greatest - these two are particularly special.
> 
> *Black Pampas 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the beautiful..
> 
> *Batik Python No Prive*


----------



## dc419

What a coincidence! I also love both your pairs!!!




ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.


----------



## BellaShoes

Laaaaaadies!!! Such fabulous new purchases!

*Jenay* and *Ntntgo*.... amazing Batiks!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you again ladies. I owe both those amazing purchases to Nat. 



9distelle said:


> OMG, they look stunning on you, congrats!!!
> How do you find in the Pampas 150, are very comfy?



Yes! I find them to be very comfortable!


----------



## juicyjeans

Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ??? 




Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down


----------



## KarenBorter

Welcome to the dark side  I LOVE my Bianca's and now I have 2 pairs ... yes, my Amethyste arrived yesterday. No I didn't do a reveal (other then the site being down) My cat had to go into the vet yesterday (Thunder) he was very sick but on the mend now. 

I also got word that I have another pair of shoes coming in the next week or so! Double reveal AND probably starting my mini collection thread after I get back from my little vacay in SD next week! 




juicyjeans said:


> Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down




Oooh, I've never seen kid in this material! They're gorgy!


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> Welcome to the dark side  I LOVE my Bianca's and now I have 2 pairs ... yes, my Amethyste arrived yesterday. No I didn't do a reveal (other then the site being down) My cat had to go into the vet yesterday (Thunder) he was very sick but on the mend now.
> 
> I also got word that I have another pair of shoes coming in the next week or so! Double reveal AND probably starting my mini collection thread after I get back from my little vacay in SD next week!


 
YAY! Can't wait  I am already looking in to a second pair in a differen't colourway. I am kicking myself for holding off so long


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> Oooh, I've never seen kid in this material! They're gorgy!


 
I lucked out at Barney's! I went to just try a pair on and when I saw that red it was love at first sight


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> YAY! Can't wait  I am already looking in to a second pair in a differen't colourway. I am kicking myself for holding off so long



Note my signature ... My RB WS Bianca get's the MOST use out of all my CL's and I suspect that the Amethyste will as well. I do plan on getting a pair of black, and other "special" limited edition pairs in this style as I can afford them. After the Amethyste and the Maggie I am tapped for a while. 

They are a lovely color and I too had never seen red kid leather.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

juicyjeans said:


> Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down



Lovely shoes!!! Congrats


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> Note my signature ... My RB WS Bianca get's the MOST use out of all my CL's and I suspect that the Amethyste will as well. I do plan on getting a pair of black, and other "special" limited edition pairs in this style as I can afford them. After the Amethyste and the Maggie I am tapped for a while.
> 
> They are a lovely color and I too had never seen red kid leather.


 
*Karen *I wanna see some pics of those Amethyste!!!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely shoes!!! Congrats


 
*CRISPEDROSA *


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> *Karen *I wanna see some pics of those Amethyste!!!!



Just for you ... revealing, first time posted ... iPhone pic from yesterday. No modeling pics yet, just not motivated due to ill kitty but will post at some point. And trust me: The color in pics, stock or otherwise, do not do this shoe justice. They are just gorgeous IRL

EDIT: They are still in stock most sizes on ecommerce


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> Just for you ... revealing, first time posted ... iPhone pic from yesterday. No modeling pics yet, just not motivated due to ill kitty but will post at some point. And trust me: The color in pics, stock or otherwise, do not do this shoe justice. They are just gorgeous IRL
> 
> EDIT: They are still in stock most sizes on ecommerce


 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! 

Ahhhhhhh  they are absolutely INCREDIBLE!!! Congrats, I am very jealous  Hope kitty feels better soon!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhhh  they are absolutely INCREDIBLE!!! Congrats, I am very jealous  Hope kitty feels better soon!!!



Did you see? They are AVAILABLE ONLINE right now ... currently, as in NOT SOLD OUT on ecommerce ... you could have them next week 

and thank you for well wishes for Thunder  I am very sad that he's so sick but he's getting better.


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> Did you see? They are AVAILABLE ONLINE right now ... currently, as in NOT SOLD OUT on ecommerce ... you could have them next week
> 
> and thank you for well wishes for Thunder  I am very sad that he's so sick but he's getting better.


 
I know...I did see them this morning!  ... thats the worst part LOL DH may kill me if I have 2 Bianca purchases at retail in 1 week. Pondering returning the reds for these though


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> I know...I did see them this morning!  ... thats the worst part LOL DH may kill me if I have 2 Bianca purchases at retail in 1 week. Pondering returning the reds for these though



I dunno ... I have NEVER seen Red Kid Leather Bianca's ... those are pretty special ... the purples are crazy pretty though I will say.


----------



## heiress-ox

juicyjeans said:


> Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down



Gorgeous, I just hopped on the Bianca train too and I already want other colorways! I have never seen this one before, but very pretty!


----------



## juicyjeans

heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous, I just hopped on the Bianca train too and I already want other colorways! I have never seen this one before, but very pretty!


 
thank you *heiress  *Congrats to you as well for being bitten by the Bianca bug!


----------



## rdgldy

I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!


----------



## cts900

^^^^^^OMFG!  I did not even know those EXISTED! They are unbelievable!

HUGE congrats, *Karen.*  Such an incredible color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've been in hiding to avoid all temptation since I'll be in Vegas in 11 days, but congrats on all the gorgeous new additions ladies!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> ^^^^^^OMFG!  I did not even know those EXISTED! They are unbelievable!
> 
> HUGE congrats, *Karen.*  Such an incredible color!



thank you CTS ... I have been patiently waiting and for the Maggie which is due in soon  

I have also been staying off the boards to resist temptation but I am confident that I am now safe since I am really pleased with the variety of CL's I now own. I can wait a while


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!


----------



## heiress-ox

KarenBorter said:


> Just for you ... revealing, first time posted ... iPhone pic from yesterday. No modeling pics yet, just not motivated due to ill kitty but will post at some point. And trust me: The color in pics, stock or otherwise, do not do this shoe justice. They are just gorgeous IRL
> 
> EDIT: They are still in stock most sizes on ecommerce



omg Karen, these are stunning! I want a pair of these now, I'm shocked that sizes are still left!


----------



## Dessye

rdgldy said:


> I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!


 
 Gorgeous!  I haven't seen this version either! 



KarenBorter said:


> Just for you ... revealing, first time posted ... iPhone pic from yesterday. No modeling pics yet, just not motivated due to ill kitty but will post at some point. And trust me: The color in pics, stock or otherwise, do not do this shoe justice. They are just gorgeous IRL
> 
> EDIT: They are still in stock most sizes on ecommerce


----------



## juicyjeans

rdgldy said:


> I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!


 
beautiful! Congrats


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *dessye, jenay* and *juicy*!!


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> Just for you ... revealing, first time posted ... iPhone pic from yesterday. No modeling pics yet, just not motivated due to ill kitty but will post at some point. And trust me: The color in pics, stock or otherwise, do not do this shoe justice. They are just gorgeous IRL
> 
> EDIT: They are still in stock most sizes on ecommerce



Beautiful, sparkly, shiny patent!


----------



## KarenBorter

heiress-ox said:


> omg Karen, these are stunning! I want a pair of these now, I'm shocked that sizes are still left!



Yeah I know right? I think they may be keeping this style around actually. 



Dessye said:


>


\

Thanks my favorite enabler  



aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful, sparkly, shiny patent!



I mean seriously THE PICS DO NOT DO THEM JUSTICE. 

I am going to have to get my cat settled this weekend then plan on doing a collection photo shoot outside so all the shoes can be shown in their natural light especially these ... I will be more excited about them when Thunder comes home.


----------



## KarenBorter

some modeling shots really quick 
















ps yes, I am a geek  as my display cabinet shows LOL


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> some modeling shots really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps yes, I am a geek  as my display cabinet shows LOL



Congrats K!  These are just GORGEOUS on you!  Happy to hear your cat is getting better.


----------



## heiress-ox

KarenBorter said:


> some modeling shots really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps yes, I am a geek  as my display cabinet shows LOL



 is all I can say, LOVE Biancas, I wish the Ecommerce shipped to Canada! Also love the Barbie & New Moon collectables I see


----------



## KarenBorter

heiress-ox said:


> is all I can say, LOVE Biancas, I wish the Ecommerce shipped to Canada! Also love the Barbie & New Moon collectables I see



They are going to be opening an ecommerce store for Canada in the very near future


----------



## skislope15

heiress-ox said:


> is all I can say, LOVE Biancas, I wish the Ecommerce shipped to Canada! Also love the Barbie & New Moon collectables I see



I believe they do ship to canada now. It was posted in poutine thread by a few ladies


----------



## KarenBorter

MadameElle said:


> Congrats K!  These are just GORGEOUS on you!  Happy to hear your cat is getting better.



Thanks E ... you were the sole reason why I stalked these shoes. After I saw yours in person the color was so much more brilliant then on the stock pics I had to have them! 

btw ... ecommerce has already processed my FULL refund for the other shoes, no "restocking" fee .. I told Amy that they probably wouldn't be able to even tell that I had taken them out of the box let alone tried them on. I repackaged them even with the red tissue paper they wrap the box in LOL


----------



## hunniesochic

KarenBorter said:


> some modeling shots really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps yes, I am a geek  as my display cabinet shows LOL



Lovely! Btw, I can definitely see your cabinet filled up with Louboutins!


----------



## hunniesochic

rdgldy said:


> I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!


----------



## hunniesochic

sofaa said:


> *MY EXTRA SPIKEY PURCHASES!!!*
> 
> *Pigalle 120, Lady Peep & Rollerball Black/Black Spikes*
> 
> _(still searching for the Alti 160s Black/Black Spikes and considering the Pigalle Spiked Flats as well -- msg me if you see a 37.5/38 anywhere!!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at them all day...



Me toooooooo!



Ilgin said:


> Bianca!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 size down from my true CL size.



I love Biancas and I love this!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

juicyjeans said:


> Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down


 
Wow!!! These are amazing!!! Look amazing on you!!!



KarenBorter said:


> Just for you ... revealing, first time posted ... iPhone pic from yesterday. No modeling pics yet, just not motivated due to ill kitty but will post at some point. And trust me: The color in pics, stock or otherwise, do not do this shoe justice. They are just gorgeous IRL
> 
> EDIT: They are still in stock most sizes on ecommerce


 
Beautiful!!! The colour is gorgeous!!!!
So sorry about your kitty, hope she gets well very soon!! x



rdgldy said:


> I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!


 
OMG!!! These are truly amazing!!!!
Please post mod pics!!!
Big Congrats..Love them!!!



KarenBorter said:


> some modeling shots really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps yes, I am a geek as my display cabinet shows LOL


 
These look amazing on you!!! Thanks for adding mod pics!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

rdgldy said:


> I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!



L! Happy Birthday again & congratulations on such an amazing and special pair!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

KarenBorter: Congrats!!! They are beautiful on you!!! 
Jenay: More stunners!!! Congrats!



juicyjeans said:


> Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down


Beatiful!!! Congrats! I havent seen this color/material and i love it!



Mittens34 said:


> I just got a new pair of Pigalle Plato's and I'm not sure if I like this color on me. Do you think I can have them dyed a different color?


Beautiful and they look great on you!- you can have them dyed



ntntgo said:


> My new Black Pampas & NP Batik Python.
> 
> Hmmmm....have Jenay & I been spending too much time together?
> 
> Her pictures are better though.



Wow NTNTGO! LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> some modeling shots really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps yes, I am a geek  as my display cabinet shows LOL


 
 great mod shots!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Wow!!! These are amazing!!! Look amazing on you!!!
> 
> Thank you *ChrisyAM15 *
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! The colour is gorgeous!!!!
> So sorry about your kitty, hope she gets well very soon!! x
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! These are truly amazing!!!!
> Please post mod pics!!!
> Big Congrats..Love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These look amazing on you!!! Thanks for adding mod pics!!!


 


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> KarenBorter: Congrats!!! They are beautiful on you!!!
> Jenay: More stunners!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Beatiful!!! Congrats! I havent seen this color/material and i love it!
> 
> *Nerdy*
> 
> Beautiful and they look great on you!- you can have them dyed
> 
> 
> 
> Wow NTNTGO! LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## heiress-ox

I posted a reveal thread already, but just wanted to share my birthday shoes here too. *Black Patent Calf Bianca 140 from Madison Boutique, TTS* 
















Thanks for letting me share again, I already want this shoe in multiple colorways now!


----------



## aoqtpi

heiress-ox said:


> I posted a reveal thread already, but just wanted to share my birthday shoes here too. *Black Patent Calf Bianca 140 from Madison Boutique, TTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again, I already want this shoe in multiple colorways now!



Yay! Love the black patent! Do you have your birthday outfit picked out already?


----------



## heiress-ox

aoqtpi said:


> Yay! Love the black patent! Do you have your birthday outfit picked out already?



Thank you  and not quite, I still need to find a dress to go with them tomorrow!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats ladies!

*rdgldy*, the lady page in fantastic!
*heiress*.. an absolute classic, love the Bianca!
*karen*... such a gorgeous shade!!
*juicy*... another fabulous Bianca!!! A forever favorite of mine!


----------



## BellaShoes

So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...

They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!

These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' _pics... more later!

Introducing a my fabulous *Beige MBB's*!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

they're a lovely classic and look great on you!! Congrats and happy belated!!



heiress-ox said:


> I posted a reveal thread already, but just wanted to share my birthday shoes here too. *Black Patent Calf Bianca 140 from Madison Boutique, TTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again, I already want this shoe in multiple colorways now!



Love, they look fantastic! So glad you were able to find them and love them!!



BellaShoes said:


> So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...
> 
> They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' _pics... more later!
> 
> Introducing a my fabulous *Beige MBB's*!!!



To everyone I haven't commented on: I've been MIA and catching up seems a Herculean task as I'd rather eat Bon Bons but please know I saw every photo and dutifully drooled over each pair. Congratulations! Now back to the Bon Bons


----------



## rdgldy

thank you,* hunnie, chrisy, nerdy* and *bella*!
*karen*, the color is simply stunning!
*heiress,* black biancas are a perfect, must have shoe!
*bella,* I love the MBB on you in the beige.
*juicy,* love the biancas!!


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> I posted a reveal thread already, but just wanted to share my birthday shoes here too. *Black Patent Calf Bianca 140 from Madison Boutique, TTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again, I already want this shoe in multiple colorways now!


 
  I LOOOOOOVE your new avi (last photo!)  Smokin'!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...
> 
> They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' _pics... more later!
> 
> Introducing a my fabulous *Beige MBB's*!!!


 
WOWzers!  They look A-MAZING on you!!!   Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> some modeling shots really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps yes, I am a geek  as my display cabinet shows LOL


 
WOWEEE!  37 is definitely your size   I like your cabinet --- very cool


----------



## Dessye

juicyjeans said:


> Guess who finally hopped on the Bianca train ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I had done it much sooner! Dark Red Kid Bianca 1/2 size down


 
Welcome to the club!   They look FABulous on you!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

not sure my latest pair is worth a whole reveal thread because they're sooooo low lol!so I'll just do a "mini" (literally) reveal within this thread


----------



## juicyjeans

Dessye said:


> Welcome to the club!  They look FABulous on you!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Introducing my new "don't intimidate my midget boss/kill my feet running around @ work" pumps 

Mistica 60 in black kid-tts


----------



## juicyjeans

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> not sure my latest pair is worth a whole reveal thread because they're sooooo low lol!so I'll just do a "mini" (literally) reveal within this thread


 
more, more, more!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Introducing my new "don't intimidate my midget boss/kill my feet running around @ work" pumps
> 
> Mistica 60 in black kid-tts


 
beautiful! Congrats  make sure and add some MOD shots!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

juicyjeans said:


> beautiful! Congrats  make sure and add some MOD shots!


 

thanks  I'll snap some when I get home! I'm kinda nervous my feet are gonna look like boats-60mm and a size 42=canoe...but you ladies let me know!


----------



## heiress-ox

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> thanks  I'll snap some when I get home! I'm kinda nervous my feet are gonna look like boats-60mm and a size 42=canoe...but you ladies let me know!



Congrats & don't be silly mod shots are a must!!


----------



## aoqtpi

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Introducing my new "don't intimidate my midget boss/kill my feet running around @ work" pumps
> 
> Mistica 60 in black kid-tts




Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

*Bella:* Thank you! I loove your MBBs congrats on scoring them, very fabulous indeed!

*SchnauzerCrazy:* 

*Rdgldy:* Thanks, they def. are a must have!

*Dessye:* Thanks so much girl, you sure know how to make a girl feel good ! I'm still on the lookout for your trash!


----------



## KarenBorter

hunniesochic said:


> Lovely! Btw, I can definitely see your cabinet filled up with Louboutins!





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Wow!!! These are amazing!!! Look amazing on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! The colour is gorgeous!!!!
> So sorry about your kitty, hope she gets well very soon!! x
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! These are truly amazing!!!!
> Please post mod pics!!!
> Big Congrats..Love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These look amazing on you!!! Thanks for adding mod pics!!!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> KarenBorter: Congrats!!! They are beautiful on you!!!
> Jenay: More stunners!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Beatiful!!! Congrats! I havent seen this color/material and i love it!
> 
> 
> Beautiful and they look great on you!- you can have them dyed
> 
> 
> 
> Wow NTNTGO! LOVE THEM ALL!





juicyjeans said:


> great mod shots!





Dessye said:


> WOWEEE!  37 is definitely your size   I like your cabinet --- very cool




Thanks ladies ... and no, that cabinet won't be filled with Louboutins unless I find a DB who wants to buy me shoes  For now, I will keep my collectibles in there heh.


----------



## swann26

those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Introducing my new "don't intimidate my midget boss/kill my feet running around @ work" pumps
> 
> Mistica 60 in black kid-tts




Yeeeei  congrats!! New shoes LOL


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...
> 
> They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' [/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


_

thanks for sharing Bella,  love your MBB!! Great find!!_


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

thanks ladies


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *SCrazy, Dessye *and *rdgldy*!

It has been a super long time since I laid in bed in my sweats with a fabulous new pair of CL's on... I just could not take them off last night! They are a gorgeous shade of beige/nude!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *heiress* and *crisped*!!

*Choco*, congrats on your new misticas!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...
> 
> They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' _pics... more later!
> 
> Introducing a my fabulous *Beige MBB's*!!!



Love these on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *aoqtpi*! I was playing in them again tonight!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...
> 
> They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' _pics... more later!
> 
> Introducing a my fabulous *Beige MBB's*!!!



*Bella* they are fantastic!  Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent


----------



## AspenMai

They look great Chins!!!, love the colour!!!


----------



## Mittens34

heiress-ox said:


> I posted a reveal thread already, but just wanted to share my birthday shoes here too. *Black Patent Calf Bianca 140 from Madison Boutique, TTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again, I already want this shoe in multiple colorways now!



Your Biancas look amazing on you!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mittens34

BellaShoes said:


> So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...
> 
> They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' _pics... more later!
> 
> Introducing a my fabulous *Beige MBB's*!!!



Bella the MBB's look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent




I love the color of these. They look great on you!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent



Absolutely Gorgeous *Chins *




Mittens34 said:


> Your Biancas look amazing on you!!! Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent



those are hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

Chins they are fantastic!!

Thank you so much Sarah and mittens!


----------



## Vale146

Loooove These!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh, leopard biancas! Congrats!!!! And Welcome to tPF *Vale*!


----------



## Vale146

Thank you so very much! You lovely ladies have such amazing collections!!! One day I'm going to get organized and post my collection


----------



## aoqtpi

Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent



An absolutely stunning colour!



Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416



I also love these! Congrats!


----------



## Stephanie***

Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416



so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LOVE these!! Congrats, shoe cousin! 



Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent



They're adorable - congrats on such an awesome pair!!



Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416


----------



## KarenBorter

My latest purchase, yet to be picked up, is in ... May be getting them today if I want to run in and out of the boutique but will likely wait until tomorrow so I can spend some time there before deciding if I really want them. 

Meanwhile the Amethyste Bianca is still gorgey ... and I am in love. 

UPDATE: As I was typing this I got a call from my S/A ... she's holding both the 37 and 37.5 for me ... going to the boutique at 11am tomorrow


----------



## icecreamom

Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416



Leopard + Bianca = Purrrrrfection!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent



These are absolutely beautiful, love all things purple!!


----------



## jenayb

Beautiful purchases, ladies!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

thanks *bella*! I love your MBBs-you seriously give me 140-150mm inspiration


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416


 

those are gorgy! Leopard goes sooooo well with a red bottom, wear them in good health and welcome to tpf!


----------



## juicyjeans

Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416


 
Love, Love, Love them! Congrats


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416



beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

rdgldy said:


> I just had to share this amazing pair-Lady Page in red pony!!




omgee i remember that auction and DROOLING over these.  SOOO unique and special! Congrats!  If you can please post outfit shots when you wear it. I'd LOVE LOVE to see it.




KarenBorter said:


> some modeling shots really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps yes, I am a geek  as my display cabinet shows LOL



congrats! i know you're in love with your new biancas!




heiress-ox said:


> I posted a reveal thread already, but just wanted to share my birthday shoes here too. *Black Patent Calf Bianca 140 from Madison Boutique, TTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again, I already want this shoe in multiple colorways now!




i love bday presents to yourself.  you always know what you want 




BellaShoes said:


> So it has been ages since I brought home a new lovely red-sole... but I have too share my latest purchase...
> 
> They may have been seen a million times on tPF already but it's a first for me! I grabbed this lovely pair from _luxuryonabudget_ earlier this week and they arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> These were quick _'just home from work, tore open the box and put them on' _pics... more later!
> 
> Introducing a my fabulous *Beige MBB's*!!!



they look great on you!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Introducing my new "don't intimidate my midget boss/kill my feet running around @ work" pumps
> 
> Mistica 60 in black kid-tts




these look soo comfy and so work appropriate.  are they?


----------



## SassySarah

*chins* - love all things purple!
*vale* - congrats, love the mini chad Bianca!


----------



## grace7

just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
winter trash leopard


----------



## hazeltt

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard



These are so beautiful and unique! Congrats!!


----------



## KarenBorter

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard



Grace, those are gorgeous! The Trash shoes are some really great shoes so happy you scored a pair ... how are they to wear? (I always have issues with straps)


----------



## 318Platinum

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard



I LOOOOOVE the Winter Trash!! I'm glad someone here got them, and they look FAB on you!! Congrats and always wear them in the best of health!!


----------



## KarenBorter

AEGIS said:


> congrats! i know you're in love with your new biancas!



Thanks darlin' ... I am in love with them. I am so fortunate to have the second opportunity to get them (they are now sold out of the 37's on ecommerce) and was kicking myself after seeing *MadameElle's *in person. (I am wearing them now in fact after putting in ball of foots and a heel pad on my right ... damn smaller right foot!)


----------



## grace7

hazeltt said:


> These are so beautiful and unique! Congrats!!





KarenBorter said:


> Grace, those are gorgeous! The Trash shoes are some really great shoes so happy you scored a pair ... how are they to wear? (I always have issues with straps)





318Platinum said:


> I LOOOOOVE the Winter Trash!! I'm glad someone here got them, and they look FAB on you!! Congrats and always wear them in the best of health!!



thank you three so much! 

*karen* i have issues with the straps, too. these feel fine right now but i'm sure after i wear them a few times they will slip right off!  i will probably have to get them fixed after they stretch.


----------



## aoqtpi

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard



I love the mix of patterns and materials! These are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard



They're truly lovely!


----------



## KarenBorter

grace7 said:


> thank you three so much!
> 
> *karen* i have issues with the straps, too. these feel fine right now but i'm sure after i wear them a few times they will slip right off!  i will probably have to get them fixed after they stretch.



The stappy strips work okay actually ... You should try those before physically altering the shoe   them though


----------



## dc419

I love them!!! They are so pretty on you!





grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard


----------



## shoeaddict1979

hey everyone! i haven't been on here for quite a while but it's good to be back ... just bought a pair of the simples 100mm in black patent from the madison boutique ... i'm disappointed to discover the style has changed  they aren't as low-cut on the sides as they used to be, esp. the outside. imho they don't look as sexy, it makes the toe box look heavy/clunky ... has anyone else noticed this difference or is it just me? although i am a bit OCD after all 
i've attached some comparison shots, showing the outside sides. do you think this is unique to the 2011 season? do you think they will change back to the older styling?


----------



## sulawgirl

Love your Ultraviolet Luxuras!! Very Cute.



Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent


----------



## shoeaddict1979

shoeaddict1979 said:


> hey everyone! i haven't been on here for quite a while but it's good to be back ... just bought a pair of the simples 100mm in black patent from the madison boutique ... i'm disappointed to discover the style has changed  they aren't as low-cut on the sides as they used to be, esp. the outside. imho they don't look as sexy, it makes the toe box look heavy/clunky ... has anyone else noticed this difference or is it just me? although i am a bit OCD after all
> i've attached some comparison shots, showing the outside sides. do you think this is unique to the 2011 season? do you think they will change back to the older styling?


 
doh! i keep stuffing up these attachments, sorry


----------



## Chins4

Thank you lovely ladies - AspenMai, Mittens, heiress-ox, dirtyaddiction, Bella, aoqtpi, Schnauzer, icecreamom, jenay, sassy & sulawgirl


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard



Love them!! Very special!!! Congrats dear!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chins4 said:


> Held out all all through the sales for these - Lux 140 in Ultraviolet Suede & Patent



Those are great on you darling!! Beautiful!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416



Lovely, now I need a pair of biancas LOL!! Enjoy them!


----------



## hazeltt

shoeaddict1979 said:


> doh! i keep stuffing up these attachments, sorry



I can see what you're talking about and I agree. Your camel pair looks much better and more elegant. Would it just be this pair or have you seen this on other pairs as well?


----------



## Chins4

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Those are great on you darling!! Beautiful!!


 
Thanks Crisp :kiss:


----------



## heiress-ox

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard



Grace, those Trash are phenomenal, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Karen- *they are so gorgeous, love the color! 

*heiress- *congrats on such a lovely and hot classic! 

*Bellllaaaaa! *they look stunning on you! So glad you went with this color and finally found your perfect MBBs!!!!!

*choco- *lol your description is hilarious! congrats! 

*chins- *amazing color!!!!!

*vale- *congrats I love them! 

*grace- *they are so hot! 

*shoeaddict- *so sorry for your disappointment, I hope you can find another pair that will work for you


----------



## heiress-ox

Vale146 said:


> Loooove These!!!
> 
> View attachment 1445417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1445416



Congrats, love the Biancas!


----------



## KarenBorter

shoeaddict1979 said:


> doh! i keep stuffing up these attachments, sorry



I see what you mean  ... can you throw each shoe on and take pics? I think that may show the illustration of this more dramatically.


----------



## juicyjeans

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard


 


shoeaddict1979 said:


> doh! i keep stuffing up these attachments, sorry


 

Great purchases ladies!  Congrats


----------



## cts900

Amazing buys, ladies!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Juicyjeans- very nice Biancas, congrats!

Karen- love the color!!!

Rdgldy- Wow I love!

Heiress- black Biancas, always work! Congrats!

Bella- they are fantastic on you, you are making me regret not getting that color!

Chocoavantgarde- congrats on the Misticas!

Chins4- congrats, they are so pretty!

Vale146- fabulous!!!!!

Grace- I wasn't a fan of these but they look great on, congrats!!!

Shoeaddict- perfect!*

Congrats Ladies!!!!!


----------



## roussel

I can't believe I got this pair at second cut.  This is a pair I've been eyeing on when I saw pictures but there is no way I can afford them at full price.  Thanks to my shoe angel :urock: 
The cobra skin is so soft and delicate, making it really comfy to wear.  I just need to practice walking in these 

Cobra Balota


----------



## KarenBorter

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Karen- *they are so gorgeous, love the color!



Thank you *dezynbaglaydee  *



SpursGirlJen said:


> Juicyjeans- very nice Biancas, congrats!
> 
> Karen- love the color!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Ladies!!!!!



Thanks* SGJ *

Wait till you see my next pair.


----------



## KarenBorter

roussel said:


> I can't believe I got this pair at second cut.  This is a pair I've been eyeing on when I saw pictures but there is no way I can afford them at full price.  Thanks to my shoe angel :urock:
> The cobra skin is so soft and delicate, making it really comfy to wear.  I just need to practice walking in these
> 
> Cobra Balota



I heart the cobra and on you they look fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

My Long Awaited Maggie  I "think" I am the first to get these here? Or at least reveal? Reveal thread up with more pics but here's 2


----------



## Emma4790

Hi ladies! I already shared these in the Sale Scores thread, but really wanna show them off, I hope you don't mind me putting them here too!  






I'll only put one photo here, but there's more in the other thread, or on my blog! 
Thanks for letting me share, girlies!


----------



## SassySarah

*roussel* - the Balotas are absolutely amazing on you!

*karen* - loving the leopard Maggies!

*Emma* - I've lived in my black patent Une Plum slings all summer!  Love them in blue suede, I've never seen them in this colorway!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

hazeltt said:


> I can see what you're talking about and I agree. Your camel pair looks much better and more elegant. Would it just be this pair or have you seen this on other pairs as well?


 
thank goodness - it's not just me! sadly it's not just this pair as i originally got the size 37.5 and it was too big (clearly sizing has changed too), had to do an exchange and get a 37 (a very painful exercise which involved postage back and forth from NY ... ended up costing me $140 shipping to Aus, $80 to send them back, then $100 to send the new pair. OUCH.). anyway the 37.5 was exactly the same so it looks like this isn't a one-off.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Bellllaaaaa! *they look stunning on you! So glad you went with this color and finally found your perfect MBBs!!!!!

OMG!!! Thank YOU for putting up with my.... buy, return, buy, return... swears to not buy again... buys! 

These truly are perfect!! They color is unbelievable IRL!

Thank you *Aegis*!

*Grace*, love your winter trash!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Emma*, holy smokes, I have never seen RB Une Plumes... they are fab!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Emma4790 said:


> Hi ladies! I already shared these in the Sale Scores thread, but really wanna show them off, I hope you don't mind me putting them here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll only put one photo here, but there's more in the other thread, or on my blog!
> Thanks for letting me share, girlies!



They're beautiful on you! You're so tan, the cork is the perfect color match!


----------



## chacci1

grace7 said:


> just got these in today! i think they are a little crazy.  but i still love them!
> winter trash leopard




Grace!  I absolutely adore these!  Because of your reveal, I too now have a pair on the way to me.  I went back and forth so many times on this style and decided to pull the trigger now or fear that I would regret later!  Thx for the inspiration!  Ha ha


----------



## hazeltt

shoeaddict1979 said:


> thank goodness - it's not just me! sadly it's not just this pair as i originally got the size 37.5 and it was too big (clearly sizing has changed too), had to do an exchange and get a 37 (a very painful exercise which involved postage back and forth from NY ... ended up costing me $140 shipping to Aus, $80 to send them back, then $100 to send the new pair. OUCH.). anyway the 37.5 was exactly the same so it looks like this isn't a one-off.


 
So sorry to hear what trouble you went through! I've bought all my pairs without trying and I can't even imagine the hassle to return something if it didn't work out. The good thing is that it's not that noticeable and I wouldn't notice if you had not pointed it out.


----------



## AllThingsFab101

This is my first post real post to the forum. I check the forum daily to see what new fabulous things are posted, so I'm really excited to contribute my new Loubies. 

Here are my new babies, the Bibi 140mm Glitter York. I absolutely LOVE these shoes! I purchased them at Barneys in NYC. It was definitely love at first sight, I had them on for less than 30 seconds before telling the SA that I'll take them!!! 

I hope you enjoy all enjoy the photos and modeling photos as well. 

Thank you for letting me share! 

:tpfrox:


----------



## KarenBorter

AllThingsFab101 said:


> This is my first post real post to the forum. I check the forum daily to see what new fabulous things are posted, so I'm really excited to contribute my new Loubies.
> 
> Here are my new babies, the Bibi 140mm Glitter York. I absolutely LOVE these shoes! I purchased them at Barneys in NYC. It was definitely love at first sight, I had them on for less than 30 seconds before telling the SA that I'll take them!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy all enjoy the photos and modeling photos as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> :tpfrox:



yay! gorgeous shoe! and style! You wear them well and in good health!


----------



## AllThingsFab101

KarenBorter said:


> yay! gorgeous shoe! and style! You wear them well and in good health!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## jenayb

AllThingsFab101 said:


> This is my first post real post to the forum. I check the forum daily to see what new fabulous things are posted, so I'm really excited to contribute my new Loubies.
> 
> Here are my new babies, the Bibi 140mm Glitter York. I absolutely LOVE these shoes! I purchased them at Barneys in NYC. It was definitely love at first sight, I had them on for less than 30 seconds before telling the SA that I'll take them!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy all enjoy the photos and modeling photos as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> :tpfrox:



Beautiful!


----------



## chacci1

Emma4790 said:


> Hi ladies! I already shared these in the Sale Scores thread, but really wanna show them off, I hope you don't mind me putting them here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll only put one photo here, but there's more in the other thread, or on my blog!
> Thanks for letting me share, girlies!



Love this color!  Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Pretty, pretty, pretty! And welcome *Allthingsfab*!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Emma4790 said:


> Hi ladies! I already shared these in the Sale Scores thread, but really wanna show them off, I hope you don't mind me putting them here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll only put one photo here, but there's more in the other thread, or on my blog!
> Thanks for letting me share, girlies!


 

That blue is so pretty!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

emma those are SO beautiful!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Emma4790 said:


> Hi ladies! I already shared these in the Sale Scores thread, but really wanna show them off, I hope you don't mind me putting them here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll only put one photo here, but there's more in the other thread, or on my blog!
> Thanks for letting me share, girlies!



The colour is stunning! I love it with the cork!



AllThingsFab101 said:


> This is my first post real post to the forum. I check the forum daily to see what new fabulous things are posted, so I'm really excited to contribute my new Loubies.
> 
> Here are my new babies, the Bibi 140mm Glitter York. I absolutely LOVE these shoes! I purchased them at Barneys in NYC. It was definitely love at first sight, I had them on for less than 30 seconds before telling the SA that I'll take them!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy all enjoy the photos and modeling photos as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> :tpfrox:



The Bibi is such a beautiful shoe, and I love them in Glitter York! Thanks for posting!


----------



## heiress-ox

Emma4790 said:


> Hi ladies! I already shared these in the Sale Scores thread, but really wanna show them off, I hope you don't mind me putting them here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll only put one photo here, but there's more in the other thread, or on my blog!
> Thanks for letting me share, girlies!



Gorgeous *Emma*, I love the colour, I really want something in the Une Plume style after seeing all the stunning ones here!




AllThingsFab101 said:


> This is my first post real post to the forum. I check the forum daily to see what new fabulous things are posted, so I'm really excited to contribute my new Loubies.
> 
> Here are my new babies, the Bibi 140mm Glitter York. I absolutely LOVE these shoes! I purchased them at Barneys in NYC. It was definitely love at first sight, I had them on for less than 30 seconds before telling the SA that I'll take them!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy all enjoy the photos and modeling photos as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> :tpfrox:


Congrats & way to go on the first post, I love anything in the Glitter York colorway and Bibis are great 




roussel said:


> I can't believe I got this pair at second cut.  This is a pair I've been eyeing on when I saw pictures but there is no way I can afford them at full price.  Thanks to my shoe angel :urock:
> The cobra skin is so soft and delicate, making it really comfy to wear.  I just need to practice walking in these
> 
> Cobra Balota


Just wow  amazing shoe and deal, congrats they look lovely on you!



KarenBorter said:


> My Long Awaited Maggie  I "think" I am the first to get these here? Or at least reveal? Reveal thread up with more pics but here's 2



Yay *Karen*, finally your Maggies are here!! Wear them in good health, I love them on you!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

hazeltt said:


> So sorry to hear what trouble you went through! I've bought all my pairs without trying and I can't even imagine the hassle to return something if it didn't work out. The good thing is that it's not that noticeable and I wouldn't notice if you had not pointed it out.


 
aw thanks :>


----------



## shoeaddict1979

KarenBorter said:


> I see what you mean  ... can you throw each shoe on and take pics? I think that may show the illustration of this more dramatically.


 
ooo i should do that - will have to get organised with the camera again. i'm probs just making a mountain out of a mole hill though. no one else seems to have noticed this change with the simples. i'm just sad because the simple is my favourite style now and i don't want it to change.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

roussel said:


> I can't believe I got this pair at second cut. This is a pair I've been eyeing on when I saw pictures but there is no way I can afford them at full price. Thanks to my shoe angel :urock:
> The cobra skin is so soft and delicate, making it really comfy to wear. I just need to practice walking in these
> 
> Cobra Balota


 
hawt!!


----------



## grace7

thank you *aoqtpi, SchnauzerCrazy, dc419, CRISPEDROSA, heiress-ox, juicyjeans, dezynrbaglaydee, SpursGirlJen, and Bella*!! i appreciate the sweet comments...i have been neglecting this thread lately (for my wallets sake) so i apologize for not commenting on everyones shoes.



KarenBorter said:


> The stappy strips work okay actually ... You should try those before physically altering the shoe   them though



i have tried those in the past and might give them a go again...thanks for the rec.

i mentioned in your reveal thread but i LOVE your maggies! 



chacci1 said:


> Grace!  I absolutely adore these!  Because of your reveal, I too now have a pair on the way to me.  I went back and forth so many times on this style and decided to pull the trigger now or fear that I would regret later!  Thx for the inspiration!  Ha ha



thank you!
that makes me happy! so glad i could inspire you.


----------



## Nadin22

My new Jenny glitter york. Before the downtime of TPF I asked in the "Help what should I get" - thread whether to buy the LP glitter york or the Jenny glitter york. Thank you for answering and voting for the Jenny. I'm so glad that I decided for these. Now I try to post pics of these....


----------



## Nadin22




----------



## Nadin22




----------



## Nadin22




----------



## aoqtpi

Nadin22 said:


>



Beautiful shoe and it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## NANI1972

Nadin22 said:


>


 Really beautiful! But damn it I wish he would make more of these styles in 120s!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nani you could probably do a 140


----------



## Nadin22

NANI1972 said:


> Really beautiful! But damn it I wish he would make more of these styles in 120s!



Thanks NANI, you are right... They are not so easy to walk in than the VP. I have to practise...


----------



## Nadin22

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful shoe and it looks fantastic on you!



Thank you aoqtpi! That's very kind of you.


----------



## KarenBorter

Wanted to take a pic of it in sunlight ... so the stove was the only real option this morning


----------



## NANI1972

KarenBorter said:


> Nani you could probably do a 140


 
I have 140s and yes I can do them, Jennys are 150 tho., 140 is my limit.


----------



## Nadin22

KarenBorter said:


> Wanted to take a pic of it in sunlight ... so the stove was the only real option this morning



Cool picture and great shoes!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nadin22 said:


> Cool picture and great shoes!



danke  I love them ... My Bianca's are definitely my faves but this Maggie is a VERY close second.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

So many new shoes since yesterday!!!

Rousell- I love them!  They look great on you!

Karen - I just died, WOW!

Emma - They are sooo cute and fun! I want them!!!

Allthingsfab- they look great on you!!! Congrats!

Nadin22- They look amazing on you!

Once again, congrats on you new additions, Ladies!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

HI Ladies,

I love black shoes, can you tell? They are all shoes you've seen before, but I just wanted to share 

Special thanks to Nat for help finding the Exclu.

And to SassySarah my Maggie shoe angel 

Exlu and Discuta (my new favorite work shoe)


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Maggies and Tsars (Tsars will be strassed)

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## heiress-ox

Nadin22 said:


>



Stunning  I HAVE to get this shoe! How comfortable is it, do you find it a lot harder to walk in that 140s?


----------



## Nadin22

SpursGirlJen said:


> So many new shoes since yesterday!!!
> 
> Rousell- I love them!  They look great on you!
> 
> Karen - I just died, WOW!
> 
> Emma - They are sooo cute and fun! I want them!!!
> 
> Allthingsfab- they look great on you!!! Congrats!
> 
> Nadin22- They look amazing on you!
> 
> Once again, congrats on you new additions, Ladies!!!



Thank you and congrats on your 4!!! great pair. They all look amazing on you!


----------



## Nadin22

heiress-ox said:


> Stunning  I HAVE to get this shoe! How comfortable is it, do you find it a lot harder to walk in that 140s?



Thanks. The only 140 I have is the Altadama (velvet) and these are more comfortable for me. I would say it's also because the heels seem to be thinner.


----------



## flowergirly

shoeaddict1979 said:


> hey everyone! i haven't been on here for quite a while but it's good to be back ... just bought a pair of the simples 100mm in black patent from the madison boutique ... i'm disappointed to discover the style has changed  they aren't as low-cut on the sides as they used to be, esp. the outside. imho they don't look as sexy, it makes the toe box look heavy/clunky ... has anyone else noticed this difference or is it just me? although i am a bit OCD after all
> i've attached some comparison shots, showing the outside sides. do you think this is unique to the 2011 season? do you think they will change back to the older styling?


Hmmm, that's too bad.

I wonder how switching to the RonRon would compare???


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> Wanted to take a pic of it in sunlight ... so the stove was the only real option this morning


 

yayyy! *K *they are incredible! Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

SpursGirlJen said:


> Maggies and Tsars (Tsars will be strassed)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Love both pairs! BTW your Bianca's ...  LOVE them!


----------



## jeshika

Nadin22 said:


>



Nice addition, *Nadin*! I tried them on in the boutique and they are gorgeous!  they look so great on u!


----------



## GrRoxy

KarenBorter said:


> Wanted to take a pic of it in sunlight ... so the stove was the only real option this morning



I said it already but... oooh they re amazing!


----------



## hazeltt

Nadin22 said:


>



These look amazing on you! I love the glitter york material! Congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

KarenBorter said:


> Wanted to take a pic of it in sunlight ... so the stove was the only real option this morning



Love this pic!



SpursGirlJen said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> I love black shoes, can you tell? They are all shoes you've seen before, but I just wanted to share
> 
> Special thanks to Nat for help finding the Exclu.
> 
> And to SassySarah my Maggie shoe angel
> 
> Exlu and Discuta (my new favorite work shoe)



Congrats on all your new additions! I love every pair!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thank you Nadin, Juicy and Hazel


----------



## MrsHearnie

Emma4790 said:


> Hi ladies! I already shared these in the Sale Scores thread, but really wanna show them off, I hope you don't mind me putting them here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll only put one photo here, but there's more in the other thread, or on my blog!
> Thanks for letting me share, girlies!



Ooooooh I just love that blue & the wedge!!! You have inspired me to look at some wedges


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats to all of you beautiful ladies on your gorgeous new additions. And welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## SassySarah

Nadin22 said:


>



Gorgeous!  Shoe twins!!!


----------



## SassySarah

SpursGirlJen said:


> Maggies and Tsars (Tsars will be strassed)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I'm so happy the Maggies went to such a good home!  They look like they were made for you!  My heart is happy


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*, love the Cobra Balotas! For those of you looking, NM SF had one pair left in a 40 yesterday!

*karen,* the maggies are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

OH YAY!! *SpursJen*! I am so glad you got the Maggies, congrats!

Thank you too for the kind words on my MBB's!


----------



## aoqtpi

SpursGirlJen said:


> Maggies and Tsars (Tsars will be strassed)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I love all three pairs! They may all be black, but they're all so different and gorgeous in their own way


----------



## cts900

Everything is so beautiful, ladies!


----------



## gymangel812

those are so pretty.... and tempting!


AllThingsFab101 said:


> This is my first post real post to the forum. I check the forum daily to see what new fabulous things are posted, so I'm really excited to contribute my new Loubies.
> 
> Here are my new babies, the Bibi 140mm Glitter York. I absolutely LOVE these shoes! I purchased them at Barneys in NYC. It was definitely love at first sight, I had them on for less than 30 seconds before telling the SA that I'll take them!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy all enjoy the photos and modeling photos as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> :tpfrox:


----------



## stilly

My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.


----------



## hazeltt

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.



These are gorgy and look perfect on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.



I feel like I haven't seen your Piggies in so long - beautiful colouring on this skin!


----------



## sulawgirl

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.


 

Great Pigalles! You're so lucky.... Wish I could find them in my size.


----------



## hunniesochic

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.



that is definitely stuningggggggg!!!


----------



## annamoon

Love these, you must be so pleased with them, the colour is amazing and with the contrasting red soles, hope you have great time wearing them and I am sure they will turn many heads!!! 








stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.


----------



## 9distelle

roussel said:


> I can't believe I got this pair at second cut.  This is a pair I've been eyeing on when I saw pictures but there is no way I can afford them at full price.  Thanks to my shoe angel :urock:
> The cobra skin is so soft and delicate, making it really comfy to wear.  I just need to practice walking in these
> 
> Cobra Balota


Stunning and they look great on you, congrats!!!
the nail polish on toes as well, what is it?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.



Lovely!! they look great on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nadin22 said:


>



WOW!! Love those!!!!! Are they comfortable?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AllThingsFab101 said:


> This is my first post real post to the forum. I check the forum daily to see what new fabulous things are posted, so I'm really excited to contribute my new Loubies.
> 
> Here are my new babies, the Bibi 140mm Glitter York. I absolutely LOVE these shoes! I purchased them at Barneys in NYC. It was definitely love at first sight, I had them on for less than 30 seconds before telling the SA that I'll take them!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy all enjoy the photos and modeling photos as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> :tpfrox:




Ladie, congrats!! I really love those! I tried to get them at London boutique but unfortunately I have not American express credit card and they do not bank transfer, so I have to let them go :cry:, enjoy yours!!


----------



## Nadin22

Thank you jeshika, hazeltt, SassySarah (yeah, shoe twins!) and CRISPEDROSA!

They aren't very comfortable but it's also my first pair of 150s... I still have to practise at home a little bit.


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.



Stilly, these shoes are so YOU! They are simply gorgeous, congrats on a fabulous find.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

flowergirly said:


> Hmmm, that's too bad.
> 
> I wonder how switching to the RonRon would compare???


 
thanks flower, i already have some ron rons but i prefer the simple, they are my favourite all-rounder these days :>


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Nadin22 said:


>


 
OMG these are TDF! Love!!


----------



## 9distelle

Nadin22 said:


>


They look AWESOME on your stunning legs & feet,  congrats!!!
Are they super comfy?


----------



## SassySarah

*stilly* - gorgeous!  That style was definitely made for you!


----------



## juicyjeans

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.


 
Love those Piggies  You wear them well! Congrats


----------



## Vale146

icecreamom said:


> Leopard + Bianca = Purrrrrfection!!!



Thank you!!! That's exactly what I thought when I saw them... I fell in love!!!!


----------



## AllThingsFab101

gymangel812 said:


> those are so pretty.... and tempting!


 
Thank you!


----------



## AllThingsFab101

stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.


 
They're gorgeous!


----------



## juicyjeans

I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.

Peacock Bianca


----------



## 318Platinum

juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca



OMG!!!! Such Deliciousness!!! CONGRATS on these beauties! You really make me want to get a pair!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

318Platinum said:


> OMG!!!! Such Deliciousness!!! CONGRATS on these beauties! You really make me want to get a pair!!!


 
Thank you *318 * I am totally in love with the color!


----------



## 318Platinum

juicyjeans said:


> Thank you *318 * I am totally in love with the color!



You're welcome!  That color is totally Gorgeous and breathtaking!! I'm in love with it as well


----------



## cts900

Lovely new buys *stilly *and *juicy*!


----------



## Nadin22

shoeaddict1979 said:


> OMG these are TDF! Love!!



Thank you, shoeaddict1979!


----------



## Nadin22

9distelle said:


> They look AWESOME on your stunning legs & feet,  congrats!!!
> Are they super comfy?



Thank you! That's very nice 
They are not (yet) super comfy. I have to get used to that height. It's my first 150s. They are of course different than my VPs.


----------



## Nadin22

juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca



Congrats! Amazing shoes and they look great on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca



 _peacock patent_


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca



Gorgeous! Where did you score Peacock?


----------



## SassySarah

juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca




Gorgeous!  I have these shoes and don't wear them much but can't let them go because the color is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## MrsHearnie

juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca


 I just love this colour in this style *dies*


----------



## missgiannina

gorgeous!



stilly said:


> My new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love the light color of these for wearing in the summer.


----------



## missgiannina

juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca



that color is stunning! congrats


----------



## juicyjeans

cts900 said:


> Lovely new buys *stilly *and *juicy*!


 
Thanks *cts *



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! Amazing shoes and they look great on you!


 
*Nadin *you're too sweet! TY 



aoqtpi said:


> _peacock patent_


 
They make me feel the exact same way *aoqtpi *



KarenBorter said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you score Peacock?


 
*Karen *amazing ebay find, worn once and not a spot on them! 



SassySarah said:


> Gorgeous! I have these shoes and don't wear them much but can't let them go because the color is stunning! Congrats!


 
Yay shoe twin! 



MrsHearnie said:


> I just love this colour in this style *dies*


 
*MrsHearnie *


----------



## Mittens34

I'm so happy my Spiked Pigalles were just delivered. I love them!!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Mittens34 said:


> I'm so happy my Spiked Pigalles were just delivered. I love them!!!!


 
Congrats *Mittens *


----------



## icecreamom

Wow amazing new arrivals ladies!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thanks Sarah, your are the best!!!!!

Thanks Bella and all you wonderful Ladies!!!!!

Congrats Stilly, Juicy and Mittens!


----------



## aoqtpi

Black spike LPs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Black spike LPs



I love them! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love them! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

*mittens* love your spiked piggies...

and *Aoqtpi*.... _paaaaahlllease_! They are FAB!


----------



## cts900

Loving all the new spikes, *Mittens* and *aoqtpi*!! Sexy squared!


----------



## PANda_USC

Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!! 

Amethyste Python HPs





Leopard Print ___hair Biancas





Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)





Jaws in Ivory Python





Lace VPs


----------



## jeshika

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



OMG *Panda*!!!!!! What AMAZZZZZZING additions!!!!!  i can't wait for your modelling pictures!  I love the jaws and the lace VPs best!


----------



## laleeza

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



holy load of gorgeousness!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

PANda!!! Missed you around these parts... love the Python HP's!


----------



## gymangel812

Omg panda you are back with a bang! Love it all especially the amethyste python a and leopard biancas!!


PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


----------



## stilly

hunniesochic said:


> that is definitely stuningggggggg!!!


 


annamoon said:


> Love these, you must be so pleased with them, the colour is amazing and with the contrasting red soles, hope you have great time wearing them and I am sure they will turn many heads!!!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely!! they look great on you!


 


Miss T. said:


> Stilly, these shoes are so YOU! They are simply gorgeous, congrats on a fabulous find.


 


SassySarah said:


> *stilly* - gorgeous! That style was definitely made for you!


 


juicyjeans said:


> Love those Piggies  You wear them well! Congrats


 


AllThingsFab101 said:


> They're gorgeous!


 


cts900 said:


> Lovely new buys *stilly *and *juicy*!


 


missgiannina said:


> gorgeous!


 


missgiannina said:


> that color is stunning! congrats


 

Thanks ladies for all the great comments!!!
I just can't resist a new pair of piggies!!!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies. I will post pics of the harletty tomorrow!  For those thinking about getting them, I would definitely go tts (US size) which really seems to be one in the same now for me in most CL styles this season.


----------



## RedBottomLover

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


----------



## SassySarah

*Panda* - love the comeback!  Shoe twins on the Python HPs and Jaws!


----------



## jenayb

*Panda*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> My Long Awaited Maggie  I "think" I am the first to get these here? Or at least reveal? Reveal thread up with more pics but here's 2



Finally, your maggies arrived.  These are totally worth all the wait.  Congrats...they are beautiful.


----------



## bling*lover

Wow *Panda* that is quite a haul, congrats on all of them they are absolutely gorgeous.... _but_ the amethyste python


----------



## Mittens34

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



Panda I love your Jaws and Lace VPs. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Nadin22

Mittens34 said:


> I'm so happy my Spiked Pigalles were just delivered. I love them!!!!



Wow, they look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

aoqtpi said:


> Black spike LPs



Congrats! These are very sexy! Love them!


----------



## Nadin22

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



Congrats on your new additions. They are all great!


----------



## Mittens34

Nadin22 said:


> Wow, they look amazing on you! Congrats!



Thanks so much Nadin!!!


----------



## Mittens34

juicyjeans said:


> Congrats *Mittens *



Thank you Juicyjeans!!!


----------



## Mittens34

SpursGirlJen said:


> Thanks Sarah, your are the best!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Bella and all you wonderful Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Stilly, Juicy and Mittens!



Thanks so much Spursgirljen!!!


----------



## Mittens34

BellaShoes said:


> *mittens* love your spiked piggies...
> 
> and *Aoqtpi*.... _paaaaahlllease_! They are FAB!



Thanks so much Bella!!!


----------



## Mittens34

cts900 said:


> Loving all the new spikes, *Mittens* and *aoqtpi*!! Sexy squared!



Thank you CTS!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Mittens34 said:


> I'm so happy my Spiked Pigalles were just delivered. I love them!!!!



They look perfect on you! Congrats



aoqtpi said:


> Black spike LPs



I have to say it again...BEAUTIFUL!



PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> Lace VPs


Huge congrats! I love them all! My favs are the HPs! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## CelticLuv

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



Gorgeous!!! Where oh where did you find the beautiful Jaws?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> these look soo comfy and so work appropriate. are they?


 

yep super comfy, had to stretch them for a bit but I'm running around the studio like I've got on Nikes lol!


----------



## roussel

Panda! Wow such beautiful pairs you got!  Missed you here


----------



## sobe2009

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs




OMG!!! what an amazing finds!! Jaws are incredible, Python HPs I died, Lace VPs such an elegant pair, Leopard Biancas rawwwwr (no more words need it) and ur Daffs such a fun color.  So glad to see u here


----------



## BagsR4Me

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


 
OMG!!! Beautiful new purchases. Those Amethyste Python HPs are TDF! Amazing! 

All of your new purchases are gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jeshika*, thank youu! Ohh, no modeling pics this time, . Panda feeling lazyyyyy

*laleeza*, hahaha, you're silly.

*bella*, missed you too! Hope you're doing well Ms. Beautiful!

*gymangel*, thank you sweety!

*redbottomlover*, ^_^

*sassy*, OOo, we have similar tastes in shoes, 

*jenay*, ::resurrect::

*blinglover*, the amethyste python hps are my fave too. Go team purple!

*mittens*, thank you darling!

*nadin*, thank you!!

*l.a.girl*, shoe twinnies!!!

*celtic*, thank you!! I got them from a fellow tPFer, 

*rourou*, thank you sweety!! Ahhh, have missed you!

*sobe*, my dearest M! Thank you so much! You are always such a sweetheart!

*bagsR4me*, thank you very panda beary much, ^_^


----------



## phiphi

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


 
you are a girl after my own heart. you know i love them all!! they encapsulate you - unique, gorgeous and amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

You have certainly been a busy little* Panda*!!!  Gorgeous choices, and I love all the non-CL ones too!!


----------



## aoqtpi

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



Beautiful haul!


----------



## cts900

Pretty *PANda*!!!!!!!!!!!!! My shoe twin!!!!!!!!!!!!  I luuuuuuuuurve those purple pythons so much more than I can say and I am _dying_ over your b/w jaws!  Every new pair is amazing.  You sure came back with a BANG!


----------



## jenayb

_^^ Resisting Amethyste Python HP. Resisting Amethyste Python HP._


----------



## heiress-ox

aoqtpi said:


> Black spike LPs



Absolutely love them!




PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



*Panda*, what a whole load of eye candy!! I especially love the HPs and Biancas




juicyjeans said:


> I did a reveal for these, but I thought I would share them here as well.
> 
> Peacock Bianca


Yay you definitely got bitten by the Bianca bug, I simply adore the Peacock and hope to find it in my size one day!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> _^^ Resisting Amethyste Python HP. Resisting Amethyste Python HP._


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I just can't keep up

love all the new additions ladies!!!

sigh Amethyste Python HP will be my downfall in Vegas this weekend


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Dear Barneys, We're friends again. Thanks for delivering these lovely babies to my door today. They fit like a GLOVE. I've been looking for trendy, neutral pumps for some time and after your sale where I ordered these shoes twice and was denied, you finally shipped at an insanely discounted price! Can't wait to ROCK these! Will post pics as soon as I figure that out...


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> _^^ Resisting Amethyste Python HP. Resisting Amethyste Python HP._



DO IT. DO IT:devil: lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

PANda_USC said:


> *jeshika*, thank youu! Ohh, no modeling pics this time, . Panda feeling lazyyyyy
> 
> *laleeza*, hahaha, you're silly.
> 
> *bella*, missed you too! Hope you're doing well Ms. Beautiful!
> 
> *gymangel*, thank you sweety!
> 
> *redbottomlover*, ^_^
> 
> *sassy*, OOo, we have similar tastes in shoes,
> 
> *jenay*, ::resurrect::
> 
> *blinglover*, the amethyste python hps are my fave too. Go team purple!
> 
> *mittens*, thank you darling!
> 
> *nadin*, thank you!!
> 
> *l.a.girl*, shoe twinnies!!!
> 
> *celtic*, thank you!! I got them from a fellow tPFer,
> 
> *rourou*, thank you sweety!! Ahhh, have missed you!
> 
> *sobe*, my dearest M! Thank you so much! You are always such a sweetheart!
> 
> *bagsR4me*, thank you very panda beary much, ^_^



Hehe! Soon


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.  Here is a pic of the harletty.  Sorry. Not the best pic but hopefully it gives you an idea!


----------



## BellaShoes

*chacci,* I was playing with those at Saks last weekend, they are fab!

*DEZZZZZZZZZZZZY!!!!* If you bring those back from Vegas, you will be my hero. (_heroine_ :sunnies)


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Mittens34 said:


> I'm so happy my Spiked Pigalles were just delivered. I love them!!!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Black spike LPs


 
Love both of them!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Here is a pic of the harletty.  Sorry. Not the best pic but hopefully it gives you an idea!



Ooohh, I didn't know they slouched like that! I like them even better now


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just can't keep up
> 
> love all the new additions ladies!!!
> 
> sigh *Amethyste Python HP will be my downfall in Vegas this weekend *



I certainly hope so!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs



holy crap!! LOVE all of your new additions Panda!! Miss you around here!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Here is a pic of the harletty.  Sorry. Not the best pic but hopefully it gives you an idea!



Oh honey they are fab!


----------



## PANda_USC

*phiphi*, my dearest penguineroo!! Thank you so much!! Same shoe size and shoe taste, hehehe.

*rdgldy*, :blushes: Thank you sweety!

*aoqtpi*, thank ya!

*cts*, ::bang bang bang:: Thank you my lovely!! Shoe twinny power!


----------



## vuittongirl82

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


 
OMG, where did you get the phyton HP from? They are drop dead gorgeous...!!!


----------



## Mittens34

l.a_girl19 said:


> They look perfect on you! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say it again...BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> Huge congrats! I love them all! My favs are the HPs! I can't wait to get mine!



Thanks so much l.a_girl19!!!


----------



## Mittens34

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Here is a pic of the harletty.  Sorry. Not the best pic but hopefully it gives you an idea!



I love these boots!!! They look great on you!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Open Clic


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chacci- *they look fab! perfect for Fall! 

*juicy- *fabulous!

*bella and cts- *we shall see what I come home with, but part of me hopes to not fall in love with anything. But I highly doubt that will happen


----------



## BellaShoes

*juicy*, love your open clic!

*Dezy*, I will be on stand-by for up to the minute temptations!


----------



## juicyjeans

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *chacci- *they look fab! perfect for Fall!
> 
> *juicy- *fabulous!
> 
> *bella and cts- *we shall see what I come home with, but part of me hopes to not fall in love with anything. But I highly doubt that will happen


 


BellaShoes said:


> *juicy*, love your open clic!
> 
> *Dezy*, I will be on stand-by for up to the minute temptations!


 
ladies!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

juicy those are amazing! they look soooo good on you! what's the height on those babies and wherever did you find them? tts?


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Open Clic



These look so comfy! Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> juicy those are amazing! they look soooo good on you! what's the height on those babies and wherever did you find them? tts?


 
Thank you!  They were a lucky eBay find. The heel is 120mm and IMO these run big, I would say go a 1/2 size down from your normal size. HTH


----------



## icecreamom

juicyjeans said:


> Open Clic


 
Looks super-super sexy!


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> These look so comfy! Congrats!





icecreamom said:


> Looks super-super sexy!



Thank you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

juicyjeans said:


> Open Clic



Lovely! Congrats


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  Here is a pic of the harletty.  Sorry. Not the best pic but hopefully it gives you an idea!



WOW, are those from NAP? Amazing boots!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs




Panda, lovely additions!!  Love your Daffodiles,and are your Amethyste HP SO?


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> Open Clic



Another lovely pair. Congrats, they look great on you!


----------



## juicyjeans

BagsR4Me said:


> Another lovely pair. Congrats, they look great on you!


 
Thanks *Bags * Love your Bal BTW


----------



## cts900

*juicyjeans*: A timeless classic.  Congrats! 

*chacci:* Those look FAB on you!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.   You are all so sweet!  Thx for the compliments on the boots!  They are lovely.  Can't get too excited for them yet though considering I wont be able to wear them for a few months (at the very least)!  This heat wave is making crave nothing but t shirts and flip flops!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ladies. You are all so sweet! Thx for the compliments on the boots! They are lovely. Can't get too excited for them yet though considering I wont be able to wear them for a few months (at the very least)! This heat wave is making crave nothing but t shirts and flip flops!


 


Hon where are you? For some reason I thought you were in a cold weather climate.

Anyhoo, I just love the boots. I'm thinking about picking up the caramel version on Saks.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Hon where are you? For some reason I thought you were in a cold weather climate.
> 
> Anyhoo, I just love the boots. I'm thinking about picking up the caramel version on Saks.



Oh yes!  I'm in a total cold climate when it hits! I'm in New York and right now there is a major heat wave.  
However, probably nothing that you haven't already seen living in Arizona!

I'm so glad the pics of the boots helped you decide.  They really are great!  I wish I could have them in all the colors but I must exert self discipline!

Speaking of which, did you see the splash fur on the e-comm site?  I love it!  What do you think?


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Oh yes!  I'm in a total cold climate when it hits! I'm in New York and right now there is a major heat wave.
> However, probably nothing that you haven't already seen living in Arizona!
> 
> I'm so glad the pics of the boots helped you decide.  They really are great!  I wish I could have them in all the colors but I must exert self discipline!
> 
> Speaking of which, did you see the splash fur on the e-comm site?  I love it!  What do you think?



I actually really love the Splash Fur! I love the camel suede combo. Unfortunately that style just doesn't work with my feet. I sold my Jems because I just could not walk in them for some reason. The heel always felt like it was bending and it made me too uncomfortable.


----------



## hunniesochic




----------



## juicyjeans

hunniesochic said:


>


 
Yay they came! Congrats *hunnie *Mod shots too please


----------



## aoqtpi

hunniesochic said:


>



I love nude patent pumps! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

My newest addition...forth pair in the last five weeks, I think I'm done for a bit.


----------



## Vale146

KarenBorter said:


> My Long Awaited Maggie  I "think" I am the first to get these here? Or at least reveal? Reveal thread up with more pics but here's 2



Those Maggies are TDF!!!!


----------



## Vale146

Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams


----------



## CelticLuv

Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395



! Altadama are my all-time favorite style and so comfortable...and in nude patent 
Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Mailman delivered these today  Black Suede Daffy's


----------



## beagly911

dirtyaddiction said:


> Mailman delivered these today  Black Suede Daffy's


 
Love them!  This is a great CL delivery day!


----------



## RedBottomLover

dirtyaddiction said:


> Mailman delivered these today  Black Suede Daffy's


ooooh mod pics mod pics!!!!


----------



## Vale146

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!!





CelticLuv said:


> ! Altadama are my all-time favorite style and so comfortable...and in nude patent
> Congrats!




Thank you so much! Wearing them with a beautiful purple little dress tonight... Can't wait!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition...forth pair in the last five weeks, I think I'm done for a bit.


 
Excellent staple shoe! You will get lots of wear out of these  



Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395


 
*Vale *these are truly TDF 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Mailman delivered these today  Black Suede Daffy's


 
Congrats *dirty * Mod shots please!


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> Thanks *Bags * Love your Bal BTW



Thanks sweetie! 




hunniesochic said:


>



These are beautiful. Congrats!




beagly911 said:


> My newest addition...forth pair in the last five weeks, I think I'm done for a bit.



Congrats! They look great on you.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395



Congrats! They're lovely.




dirtyaddiction said:


> Mailman delivered these today  Black Suede Daffy's



So pretty. Congrats!


----------



## cts900

dirtyaddiction said:


> Mailman delivered these today  Black Suede Daffy's





Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395





beagly911 said:


> My newest addition...forth pair in the last five weeks, I think I'm done for a bit.





hunniesochic said:


>



Great new buys, ladies! Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395



OMG so jealous!! I want a pair of these SO bad! I can never find my size.  



dirtyaddiction said:


> Mailman delivered these today  Black Suede Daffy's



Mod pics! Right away! I LOVE these!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Vale*... the Nude AD is one of my favorites!

*Dirty*, fun Daffy's!


----------



## chacci1

Dirty:Love the Daffy's!!!!  (Did you get those off e-bay???)  I saw them on there and that they were a special order.   They are gorg!  I have them in red!

Vale: Love the Nude AD's too!  I always tell myself I need to invest in more of these practical styles and I never do!  You will get so much use out of those!  They are beautiful and I just love the Louboutin nude!


----------



## beagly911

Thank you everyone!! I love them!! I have so much in my closet to wear them with!!! Just have to stretch the toe box some this weekend!!  WOOHOO LOOOVVVEEE them!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

chacci1 said:


> Dirty:Love the Daffy's!!!!  (Did you get those off e-bay???)  *I saw them on there and that they were a special order.*   They are gorg!  I have them in red!
> 
> Vale: Love the Nude AD's too!  I always tell myself I need to invest in more of these practical styles and I never do!  You will get so much use out of those!  They are beautiful and I just love the Louboutin nude!



Oh so the daffy isn't available in black suede?


----------



## aoqtpi

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition...forth pair in the last five weeks, I think I'm done for a bit.



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ahhh sorry for me absence. mod pics in a bit


----------



## RedBottomLover

dirtyaddiction said:


> ahhh sorry for me absence. mod pics in a bit


----------



## dirtyaddiction

beagly911 said:


> Love them!  This is a great CL delivery day!





RedBottomLover said:


> ooooh mod pics mod pics!!!!





juicyjeans said:


> Congrats *dirty * Mod shots please!





BagsR4Me said:


> So pretty. Congrats!





jenaywins said:


> OMG so jealous!! I want a pair of these SO bad! I can never find my size.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics! Right away! I LOVE these!





BellaShoes said:


> *Vale*... the Nude AD is one of my favorites!
> 
> *Dirty*, fun Daffy's!



 Mod shots of the daffys


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chacci1 said:


> Dirty:Love the Daffy's!!!!  (Did you get those off e-bay???)  I saw them on there and that they were a special order.   They are gorg!  I have them in red!
> 
> Vale: Love the Nude AD's too!  I always tell myself I need to invest in more of these practical styles and I never do!  You will get so much use out of those!  They are beautiful and I just love the Louboutin nude!



yes, i got them on ebay  Don't know where the original owner bought them but they had a US price tag on em so


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi said:


> So pretty! Congrats!


Thank you, they will be a go to pump!!!  Such a classic!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dirtyaddiction said:


> Mod shots of the daffys



GREAT shoes!! Not to be pushy but when you get more photos of them in a brighter light, could you post them?  I'd love to see more of it! Thanks!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> GREAT shoes!! Not to be pushy but when you get more photos of them in a brighter light, could you post them?  I'd love to see more of it! Thanks!!!



yep!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> Mod shots of the daffys



WOW!  I didn't know that these looked so good , love your mod pics 
They seem comfy to walk on, congrats darling!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395



Those are really beautiful!! I need a pair of Altadamas too


----------



## 9distelle

Vale146 said:


> Msr Louboutin said all women need a nude shoe to accentuate their legs... so I had to get one ASAP!!!! Here are my Nude Altadams
> View attachment 1449394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1449395


Beautiful, congrats!!!
Mod pics pleease!


----------



## Emma4790

I already did a reveal, but love them so much I wanted to show them off as much as possible!


----------



## juicyjeans

Emma4790 said:


> I already did a reveal, but love them so much I wanted to show them off as much as possible!


 
yayyy Mod shots!  congrats


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Mod shots of the daffys



Very nice! Congrats!




Emma4790 said:


> I already did a reveal, but love them so much I wanted to show them off as much as possible!



Love Bibis! I'm curious though - what was the security tag attached to? I can't think of a way to attach them to the Bibis without creating a hole in them.


----------



## 318Platinum

aoqtpi said:


> Very nice! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bibis! I'm curious though - what was the security tag attached to? I can't think of a way to attach them to the Bibis without creating a hole in them.



We are thinking just the same!!! I was sitting studying the photo to see what exactly it is attached to and how they attached it. I was wondering if maybe it's a sticker??  I LOVE the sows, BTW!!! Makes me want to actually get them. I have been eyeing them for a long time now!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Emma4790 said:


> I already did a reveal, but love them so much I wanted to show them off as much as possible!


 
Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

dirtyaddiction said:


> Mod shots of the daffys


 
OMG---- I'm in LOVE!!!   Would you mind sharing where you get these darlings?


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> I already did a reveal, but love them so much I wanted to show them off as much as possible!


 
Where was I for your reveal???   I've been more off than on tPF lately due to work.  But wow mama! HAUT stuff!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

hunniesochic said:


>


 


juicyjeans said:


> Open Clic


 


chacci1 said:


> Ladies. Here is a pic of the harletty. Sorry. Not the best pic but hopefully it gives you an idea!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Black spike LPs


 
Amazing shoes ladies!!!  I really haven't been spending enough time on tPF lately obviously!   To miss this amazing beauties!

The LP spikes: I die!!!


----------



## Dessye

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


 
OMG---what a haul!!! I die----no I'm dead!!!  I  the amethyste python HP and trying very hard to resist...


----------



## Emma4790

aoqtpi said:


> Very nice! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bibis! I'm curious though - what was the security tag attached to? I can't think of a way to attach them to the Bibis without creating a hole in them.




hey. um, just to answer your questions *318Platinum* and *aoqtpi*, the tag isn't put through the shoe. Net a porter always place those tags inside the shoe. You know that post/bar thing that holds in the tissue in the toe? They just place it under the bar, and that holds it in place. It just says that it you want to return the shoe you must return them with the tag. No damage caused at all!


----------



## 318Platinum

Emma4790 said:


> hey. um, just to answer your questions *318Platinum* and *aoqtpi*, the tag isn't put through the shoe. Net a porter always place those tags inside the shoe. You know that post/bar thing that holds in the tissue in the toe? They just place it under the bar, and that holds it in place. It just says that it you want to return the shoe you must return them with the tag. No damage caused at all!



LOL, Thanks for clearing that up. The more I looked at them, I realized that it had to be just a loose tag! Congrats on your beautiful purchase and hope you wear them in the best of health!! I am seriously thinking about a BIBI now!


----------



## Emma4790

318Platinum said:


> LOL, Thanks for clearing that up. The more I looked at them, I realized that it had to be just a loose tag! Congrats on your beautiful purchase and hope you wear them in the best of health!! I am seriously thinking about a BIBI now!



Oh you have to get them! They are so soft and subtle. They fit like a glove! I expected them to feel like a Bianca whilst on - but I was pleasantly surprised when, even though they my bibis and biancas are the same size, they are much more roomy in the toe are, and feel way more stable to walk in!  _But judging from the Dafs in your pic your not as unstable as I am! _ An official *must have* IMO!


----------



## may3545

I've waited a week and half for these to come from NM but here they are: Pigalle Platos in 120mm with a super comfortable platform!











I still like the look of the nonplatform Pigalle, so I'm looking for 100mm Pigalles in black kid or nude next. Woot!


----------



## BagsR4Me

may3545 said:


> I've waited a week and half for these to come from NM but here they are: Pigalle Platos in 120mm with a super comfortable platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the look of the nonplatform Pigalle, so I'm looking for 100mm Pigalles in black kid or nude next. Woot!



Beautiful. I really like them. Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous BiBi's *emma*, the color is divine!


----------



## BellaShoes

*May*!!! In my opinion, one of Louboutin's absolute classics... black pigalle... gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Emma4790 said:


> hey. um, just to answer your questions *318Platinum* and *aoqtpi*, the tag isn't put through the shoe. Net a porter always place those tags inside the shoe. You know that post/bar thing that holds in the tissue in the toe? They just place it under the bar, and that holds it in place. It just says that it you want to return the shoe you must return them with the tag. No damage caused at all!



Thanks for explaining! Usually tags are attached like this http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...st-your-latest-cl-599900-20.html#post15834527 which is why I was confused.


----------



## juicyjeans

may3545 said:


> I've waited a week and half for these to come from NM but here they are: Pigalle Platos in 120mm with a super comfortable platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the look of the nonplatform Pigalle, so I'm looking for 100mm Pigalles in black kid or nude next. Woot!


 
Congrats *may * they look like they were made for your feet! Enjoy them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

may3545 said:


> I've waited a week and half for these to come from NM but here they are: Pigalle Platos in 120mm with a super comfortable platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the look of the nonplatform Pigalle, so I'm looking for 100mm Pigalles in black kid or nude next. Woot!



GOOD! I was thinking about get one of those!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*hunnie- *a total classic, congrats! 

*beagly- *such beauties! 

*vale- *love the ADs!!!

*dirty- *the daffys are fab!

*emma- *great color for Fall and I love the bibi style

*may- *the platos are gorgeous, you've convinced me that I might need to try them on one day and see if my toes can handle it.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Congratulations on all the fab new additions!


----------



## karwood

Congrats to everyone on all your new beautiful purchases! Sorry for not complimenting everyone individually. I have fallen so behind on this thread. With work, travels and out-of-town weddings just about every single weekend this summer,  I have not had much free time  to hang out on TPF.


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *hunnie- *a total classic, congrats!
> 
> *beagly- *such beauties!
> 
> *vale- *love the ADs!!!
> 
> *dirty- *the daffys are fab!
> 
> *emma- *great color for Fall and I love the bibi style
> 
> *may- *the platos are gorgeous, you've convinced me that I might need to try them on one day and see if my toes can handle it.


 
Thank you, I'm "sock tricking" them today as the toe box is a bit tight but I  them!


----------



## aoqtpi

may3545 said:


> I've waited a week and half for these to come from NM but here they are: Pigalle Platos in 120mm with a super comfortable platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the look of the nonplatform Pigalle, so I'm looking for 100mm Pigalles in black kid or nude next. Woot!



Lovely! They even have a pretty purplish tint in these pictures!


----------



## vuittongirl82

~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch. 






Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


----------



## hazeltt

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch



Your new additions are amazing! Love the clutch and shoe combos! Are the clutches by CL? I've never seen them before and I'm really tempted right now.


----------



## 9distelle

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


Your combos are amazing, congrats!!!
Hope to see mod pics of AD's and MBP's


----------



## juicyjeans

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


 

Amazing!  Congrats


----------



## SassieMe

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch



These just take my breath away!  Love that color blue!!


----------



## vuittongirl82

No, its not by CL. It is custom made by a friend of mine in Singapore. She helps me making color-matching clutches for my exotic shoes.



hazeltt said:


> Your new additions are amazing! Love the clutch and shoe combos! Are the clutches by CL? I've never seen them before and I'm really tempted right now.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


 
Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ Hate to spoil a party but you're not allowed to sell on tPF.


----------



## aoqtpi

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch



They're both beautiful! I love how they match the clutches!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch



wow! Loveeeee


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch



WOW! Congrats!


----------



## archygirl

Duet has all of their shoes and handbags 30% off. Found these Mademoiselle Marchand pumps for $220 minus 30%, $154. Have wanted them for a while and treated myself from just being back from 1 month in Ecuador.


----------



## cts900

*archy*: Great deal! Congrats!

*vuittongirl*: Absolutely gorgeous.  

*may:* An incredible classic! Congrats! 

*Emma*: Just lovely.


----------



## archygirl

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~royal blue watersnake altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly cosmo phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


 
gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

cts900 said:


> *archy*: Great deal! Congrats!
> 
> *vuittongirl*: Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> *may:* An incredible classic! Congrats!
> 
> *Emma*: Just lovely.


 
Thanks cts900. I have missed the Purseforum!


----------



## MrsHearnie

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


  OHHHHH MYYYYY GAWWDDD!!! What an amazing bunch of shoes!!! You are so lucky! I think my favs have to be the purple python HP's....... Or those leopard biancas. Ahhhhhh all so amazing


----------



## 05_sincere

WOW those combo are TDF great additions.



vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


----------



## bclouboutin

may3545-

wow!!! amazing pigalle platos!! i am dying for some in nude..but want them to be on sale..

bclouboutin


----------



## pinkgoldfish

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch



Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch



WOW  Amazing matching!!!! Btw, where did you get those Royal blue altadamas?  Love it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

archygirl said:


> Duet has all of their shoes and handbags 30% off. Found these Mademoiselle Marchand pumps for $220 minus 30%, $154. Have wanted them for a while and treated myself from just being back from 1 month in Ecuador.



Those are beautiful !! congrats!


----------



## jenayb

may3545 said:


> I've waited a week and half for these to come from NM but here they are: Pigalle Platos in 120mm with a super comfortable platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the look of the nonplatform Pigalle, so I'm looking for 100mm Pigalles in black kid or nude next. Woot!



I LOVE these!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.

Here is one of my latest additions.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.



I've been waiting for you to reveal these. They are just stunning. Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> I've been waiting for you to reveal these. They are just stunning. Congrats!


 
Thank you Jenay. It seems I have less time now than I did when I was working. When DH is home, we don't stay home, so I don't get as much time here. We are heading to Vegas when he gets home next month.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you Jenay. It seems I have less time now than I did when I was working. When DH is home, we don't stay home, so I don't get as much time here. We are heading to Vegas when he gets home next month.



I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your time off. I absolutely love Vegas and - I can't lie - am feeling a twinge of jealousy. 

Enjoy your time there babe. LOVE the new HPs.


----------



## chanel*liz

PANda_USC said:


> Haven't been on here in a while but I wanted to share a few of my recent purchases. Hope all of my tPF ladies are doing well, !!!
> 
> Amethyste Python HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print ___hair Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chartreuse Suede Daffodiles(look awesome on olive skin tones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws in Ivory Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace VPs


 
how do you like the lace vps? i am thinking of buying a pair. do you have any mod pics of it on?


----------



## cts900

Beautiful *batty*! Let's see 'em on!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats batty, they are a stunning pair of shoes and I bet they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Congrats batty, they are a stunning pair of shoes and I bet they look gorgeous on you!



*Blingggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> *Blingggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
You are so precious!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.



I DIE


----------



## sulawgirl

BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.


 
Love that color! They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.



First CTS now you....  they are just too d*mn beautiful! Congrats on that dreamy pair!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have had my darling grandson today & tonight, so am on my iPad while we watch Rango for the 2nd time today. Thank you for the kind comments. I'll go back & thank all of you, after he goes home tomorrow night.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I have had my darling grandson today & tonight, so am on my iPad while we watch Rango for the 2nd time today. Thank you for the kind comments. I'll go back & thank all of you, after he goes home tomorrow night.



OT but we watched Rango last night. OMG loved it!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.



I really love these!


----------



## BagsR4Me

BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.


 
Amazing!! They are so incredibly beautiful. Congrats!! Mod shots, please.


----------



## juicyjeans

archygirl said:


> Duet has all of their shoes and handbags 30% off. Found these Mademoiselle Marchand pumps for $220 minus 30%, $154. Have wanted them for a while and treated myself from just being back from 1 month in Ecuador.


 


BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.


 
Amazing purchases ladies!  Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*hunnie*, great neutral! My go-to shoe!

*vale*, I want!!! Congrats!

*dirty*, fabulous! Love the daffodiles!

*emma*, love that rich, brown color!

*dessye*, thank you so much!

*vuitton*, beautiful shoe/bag pairings!

*archy*, they look wonderful on you!

*batty*, shoe twinny! They're gorgeous!

*may*, so fierce on you!

*crisped*, thank you!

*chanelliz*, love them. They're a great neutral that dolls up any outfit,


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BattyBugs said:


> I have had my darling grandson today & tonight, so am on my iPad while we watch Rango for the 2nd time today. Thank you for the kind comments. I'll go back & thank all of you, after he goes home tomorrow night.


 

:hnsnsn: batty i refuse to believe it! if you're a grandmother-whose 25 year old legs did you steal for your avi?


----------



## charinetay

Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up


----------



## jenayb

charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up



Oh! I haven't seen anyone get these yet! Mod pics, please?


----------



## charinetay

jenaywins: i don't remember seeing any here either! I had a hard time finding references before purchasing them! And i love it!!  

I've no time for mod pics yet, I promise will do it soon!


----------



## BagsR4Me

charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up


 
Very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## NANI1972

charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up


 Be still my heart!  I would love to see mod pics!


----------



## aoqtpi

charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up



Love them! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up


Loooovely, congrats!!!
Mod pics please!


----------



## ntntgo

BattyBugs said:


> I'm too far behind to comment indivually, so congratulations on the beautiful, new additions.
> 
> Here is one of my latest additions.


 
Love them.  We are shoe twins.Miss you!!


----------



## ntntgo

ARGH!!! I told myself that I was not allowed on this thread anymore.  It's like a catalogue for me.  Talk about enabling.
Congrats to everyone on their gorgeous new things.  I can't breathe.  I think that when I get up and go get a pen and pad that it's time to move out of this thread.


----------



## buzzytoes

No one does shoe porn like Msr. Louboutin. All of your new additions are gorgeous ladies!


----------



## amazigrace

*buzzy!!!!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

*Batty*, love your HP's.... gorgeous!

*charine*, your new pampas are fab!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> I DIE


 


sulawgirl said:


> Love that color! They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> First CTS now you....  they are just too d*mn beautiful! Congrats on that dreamy pair!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> I really love these!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Amazing!! They are so incredibly beautiful. Congrats!! Mod shots, please.


 


juicyjeans said:


> Amazing purchases ladies!  Congrats!


 


PANda_USC said:


> *hunnie*, great neutral! My go-to shoe!
> 
> 
> *batty*, shoe twinny! They're gorgeous!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> :hnsnsn: batty i refuse to believe it! if you're a grandmother-whose 25 year old legs did you steal for your avi?


 
LOL Thank you for that. Yes, I'm a grandma. My darling GS will be 3 in Dec. & his mother (my baby) will be 22 in October.



ntntgo said:


> Love them.  We are shoe twins.Miss you!!


 
Miss you! We need to get together soon.



BellaShoes said:


> *Batty*, love your HP's.... gorgeous!


 
Thank you so much, everyone. I think the other pair that you haven't seen, are the Cotonetta sandals that just arrived today. I got them from Barney's online/second cut. 

Sadly, I probably won't be wearing or modeling my heels for a little while. I believe I broke my toe this morning...the same one I broke a few years ago. Ouch!


----------



## BattyBugs

charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up


 
Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## AEGIS

i was just thinking about adding these to my internal list. congrats! they're beautiful



charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up


----------



## AEGIS

tdf!




vuittongirl82 said:


> ~Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama with the matching real phyton clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Cosmo Phyton with matching real phyton envelope clutch


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Very Prive in Nude size: 35


----------



## charinetay

I love them!!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

charinetay said:


> I love them!!!



beautiful!!


----------



## bclouboutin

xoxojenny- wow. classic, beautiful pair

bclouboutin


----------



## 9distelle

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Very Prive in Nude size: 35


Stunning on your beautiful legs & feet, congrats!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

My birthday present to myself:

Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive 
(Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)


----------



## GabrielleV

charinetay said:


> Christian Louboutin Pampas 120 Peep Toe Pumps - 1/2 size up


What Beauties!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)



WOW! I'm starting to love Python Lucido so much  
Happy birthday and congrats on yours!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

charinetay said:


> I love them!!!



Those are really beautiful!!


----------



## 9distelle

Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)


Beautiful & they look great on you!


----------



## Rubypout

KarenBorter said:


> Wanted to take a pic of it in sunlight ... so the stove was the only real option this morning



Oh dear  I thought I'd broke my addiction until now... They are gorge! x


----------



## jenayb

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Very Prive in Nude size: 35


 
Great choice! An absolute staple - beautiful classic!! 



charinetay said:


> I love them!!!


 
Zomg!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

So many beautiful shoes!! Congrats, ladies.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)



I just LOVE that color!


----------



## chacci1

Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)



AMAZING!!!!  And, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Very Prive in Nude size: 35


 I LOVE these! They look amazing on you & I love how they are completely nude



charinetay said:


> I love them!!!


 they look so feminine on you! Congrats!



Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)



OMG! TDF!


----------



## charinetay

Thank you Everyone!!! I really love them so much! Its my first pair of CL actually and it's a gift from my DBF! Its real classic!

But i have a question: could anyone pls advice me?

I was thinking if i could keep them till my wedding day which will be like 2 yrs later? Will the cut out be peeling then? If yes, then i shall max out wearing then, If not, i would wear them ultra carefully and only on occasions so that they will still look gd as a wedding shoe!


----------



## ntntgo

A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday.  He loves them.
Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
And my first of 3 Maggies arrived.  Leopard.  I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.


----------



## BagsR4Me

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Very Prive in Nude size: 35



So beautiful. They look great on you. Congrats!




charinetay said:


> I love them!!!



Gorgy!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)



OMG!! Every time I see these shoes, I DIE!!!! I love them so much. They're just amazing! I NEED!!!

Congrats, they're gorgeous!


----------



## BagsR4Me

ntntgo said:


> A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday.  He loves them.
> Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
> And my first of 3 Maggies arrived.  Leopard.  I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.



Oh, congrats to your hubby! How cool.

Your Maggies look amazing on you. Congrats!!


----------



## 05_sincere

My most recent and favorite purchase for sale season......

I can not thank NAT enough for helping me secure these BEAUTIFUL SHOES.......
Sorry for the blurry picks...


----------



## amazigrace

*nat,* LOVE the Maggies! So beautiful on you!
And, I love your husband's Rollerboys. If I brought
those home to my hubby, he'd look at me like I'd
lost my mind! They look great on Mr. *ntntgo*,
though!


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday.  He loves them.
> Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
> And my first of 3 Maggies arrived.  Leopard.  I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.



Oh my.. I need to go show this to my DBF! They look amazing with the suit.  And I love the Maggies on you! I didn't love them at first but now I'm tempted to get them.


----------



## hazeltt

05_sincere said:


> My most recent and favorite purchase for sale season......
> 
> I can not thank NAT enough for helping me secure these BEAUTIFUL SHOES.......
> Sorry for the blurry picks...



Congrats on finding these, and on sale!


----------



## buzzytoes

Nat love your husbands Rollerboys and the fact that you got him to pose as well! So far I have not been a fan of the colorways of Maggies that have come out but I am a sucker for anything leopard. Love them!

Miss Q I have been meaning to comment on your bday present - they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## juicypinkglam

nude beauty 100 i purchased about a month ago


----------



## Brigitte031

^ Oh my goodness!!! Those are absolutely stunning. I'm pretty sure I saw those online and was not very sure about the placement of the bow. But the action shot makes me sure now that they are simply amazing!


Btw: what's the sizing like on the Beauty bow pump?


----------



## juicypinkglam

thanks!! im very happy with them! they run small/narrow, i had to buy these half size up...normally wear US 7.5 bought these in IT 38 and they fit perfect 

if you check the reviews that's what most other people say as well:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iVY_wbT&ev19=1:10



Brigitte031 said:


> ^ Oh my goodness!!! Those are absolutely stunning. I'm pretty sure I saw those online and was not very sure about the placement of the bow. But the action shot makes me sure now that they are simply amazing!
> 
> 
> Btw: what's the sizing like on the Beauty bow pump?


----------



## BattyBugs

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Very Prive in Nude size: 35


 
Love these! My VPs are my most comfortable "high heel" style.



charinetay said:


> I love them!!!


 
Maybe you should wear them and enjoy them, since this is a slippery slope & you will most likely find something else for your wedding, since you have a couple of years. They really are gorgeous on you, so my vote is to just wear them.



Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)


 
Happy Birthday, shoe twin! Don't you just love them?



ntntgo said:


> A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday.  He loves them.
> Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
> And my first of 3 Maggies arrived.  Leopard.  I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.


 
Love it, Nat. You know that your DH is now on that slippery slope, right along with you, right? 



05_sincere said:


> My most recent and favorite purchase for sale season......
> 
> I can not thank NAT enough for helping me secure these BEAUTIFUL SHOES.......
> Sorry for the blurry picks...


 
Beautiful!



juicypinkglam said:


> nude beauty 100 i purchased about a month ago


 
Congratulations!


----------



## 9distelle

Lady Peep 150 Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi
More pics in my thread


----------



## CelticLuv

ntntgo said:


> A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday.  He loves them.
> Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
> And my first of 3 Maggies arrived.  Leopard.  I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.



Nat, those Maggies look awesome on you!! I love anything leopard, so cool!
I am so impressed your DH got a pair of CL's, the picture made me smile  You are a CL Family!  I wish my DH would let me convince him to get a pair but alas, if I gave him a pair, he would think I was nuts and I'd get that weird "what the heck were you thinking?" confused, shocked look on his face


----------



## icecreamom

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Very Prive in Nude size: 35


 Beautiful and timeless! Absolutely love them!



Miss_Q said:


> My birthday present to myself:
> 
> Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive
> (Please excuse the bad cellphone photos. I haven't had time to photograph them properly.)


Happy B-day and congrats! That is a great gift, gorgeous!


----------



## icecreamom

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep 150 Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi
> More pics in my thread


 
Glitter LP


----------



## icecreamom

ntntgo said:


> A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday.  He loves them.
> Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
> And my first of 3 Maggies arrived.  Leopard.  I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.


 
Nat! your hubby is so cool! I love the rollerboy, they are fantastic! And you with those maggies...


----------



## PetitColibri

juicypinkglam said:


> thanks!! im very happy with them! they run small/narrow, i had to buy these half size up...normally wear US 7.5 bought these in IT 38 and they fit perfect
> 
> if you check the reviews that's what most other people say as well:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iVY_wbT&ev19=1:10



Waow ! I took mine 0.5 size down and I'm pretty sure TTS would have been too big especially with the low cut !
the leather is so soft so if they stretch and they surely will, I hope they don't get too big on you !


----------



## heiress-ox

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep 150 Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi
> More pics in my thread


These are


----------



## nickynamfon

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep 150 Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi
> More pics in my thread



May I ask what the sizing is like? same as patent LP?


----------



## BagsR4Me

05_sincere said:


> My most recent and favorite purchase for sale season......
> 
> I can not thank NAT enough for helping me secure these BEAUTIFUL SHOES.......
> Sorry for the blurry picks...


 
Very pretty. Congrats!




juicypinkglam said:


> nude beauty 100 i purchased about a month ago


 
These are beautiful. I was checking them out as well. I like them a lot. Thanks for the mod shots. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep 150 Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi
> More pics in my thread


 
Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

*icecreamom; heiress-ox; nickynamfon*
They fit TTS same as patent LP


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep 150 Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi
> More pics in my thread


 

gorgyyyyy! love that deep red pedi too!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ntntgo said:


> A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday. He loves them.
> Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
> And my first of 3 Maggies arrived. Leopard. I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.


 

this is toooooo cute-fab shoes! If i saw you two out with your CLs on, I would just die of happiness! wear them in good health


----------



## GrRoxy

My new Sonietta Flats in Gold/Multicolor glitter


----------



## buzzytoes

Beautiful picture GrRoxy!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

GrRoxy said:


> My new Sonietta Flats in Gold/Multicolor glitter



ooooh! so colorful, I love it!


----------



## BagsR4Me

GrRoxy said:


> My new Sonietta Flats in Gold/Multicolor glitter


 
Very cute! Congrats!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ntntgo said:


> A double reveal...my husband got his first pair of CLs yesterday.  He loves them.
> Rollerboy BL Nappa with BL spikes
> And my first of 3 Maggies arrived.  Leopard.  I didn't think I wanted these until J'enay enabled me.



Can't wait to see your other pairs of Maggies  , love leopard on Maggies, congrats Nat!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

05_sincere said:


> My most recent and favorite purchase for sale season......
> 
> I can not thank NAT enough for helping me secure these BEAUTIFUL SHOES.......
> Sorry for the blurry picks...



Omg! You are so lucky! I`ve been looking for these a lot of time... without lucky


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

GrRoxy said:


> My new Sonietta Flats in Gold/Multicolor glitter



Amazing photography  and shoes, of course


----------



## GrRoxy

*buzzytoes, CelticLuv, BagsR4Me, CRISPEDROSA* thank you so much )


----------



## jeNYC

Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!!  I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it!  Otherwise, I would have regret it.  I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!!  I hope it doesn't look tackyush:


----------



## chacci1

jeNYC said:


> Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!!  I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it!  Otherwise, I would have regret it.  I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!!  I hope it doesn't look tackyush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!!! I just love it!!!!  I want one!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jeNYC said:


> Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!!  I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it!  Otherwise, I would have regret it.  I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!!  I hope it doesn't look tackyush:



So cute!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

05_sincere said:


> My most recent and favorite purchase for sale season......
> 
> I can not thank NAT enough for helping me secure these BEAUTIFUL SHOES.......
> Sorry for the blurry picks...


 
Stunning! I have been eyeing a pair, but can't decide if I want red or white. Do these run TTS?


----------



## Dessye

jeNYC said:


> Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!! I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it! Otherwise, I would have regret it. I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!! I hope it doesn't look tackyush:


 
I love it too!!!! I would have so bought it too if I saw it


----------



## Dessye

A quick shot of my UHGs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



I'm so happy you finally have them!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm so happy you finally have them!!


 


jenaywins said:


>


 
Two of my favourite ladies!  Thank you so much!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Two of my favourite ladies!  Thank you so much!



Shoe twins! Watch out now!


----------



## BijouBleu

Congrats *Dessye*!! Yay!!



Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs


----------



## flowergirly

juicypinkglam said:


> nude beauty 100 i purchased about a month ago


Really, really, really liking those!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Shoe twins! Watch out now!



OT but I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE your new avi  

Thanks again for your email - I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OT but I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE your new avi
> 
> Thanks again for your email - I'm keeping my fingers crossed!



Aw thanks! 

 Anytime -- I'm telling you, I saw the and nearly passed out. You'd think I'd found my HG!


----------



## po0hping

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



  Congrats Dessye!


----------



## 9distelle

*BagsR4Me; ChocoAvantGarde* you are so sweet!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



*Bea*, congrats!! I love these!


----------



## GrRoxy

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



Aah I love this tip... I saw some of them, and... i love these even more  Congratulations!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

GRRoxy thanks for the great pics on the Glitter York Flats! They're beautiful!!


JeNYC - LOVE the umbrella!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



Yay they're here! So pretty! I love!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



Congrats 
did'nt you get the lilac/navy too ? I didn't see pics... just sayin'...


----------



## ntntgo

icecreamom said:


> Nat! your hubby is so cool! I love the rollerboy, they are fantastic! And you with those maggies...


 
Thank you, everyone, for such nice comments about DH and his new CLs.  He does look very handsome in them with his suit.

I'm rather proud that my DH has bedome fo fashion foward and open minded. 

He actually asked me if CL made golf shoes.  I almost fell off of the sofa laughing.


----------



## icecreamom

GrRoxy said:


> My new Sonietta Flats in Gold/Multicolor glitter


 
WOW! Those are pretty!!


----------



## ntntgo

Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo! Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail. I am so in love with these. They were so worth waiting for. My Anthracite Maggies.


 
OMG!!!
These are a million percent gorgeous!!!
Love them on you Nat!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

We may call it CL purchase too right? My demi-patines on Bianca right from Minuit moins 7  After 2 weeks of waiting.


----------



## jeshika

*nat*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those anthracite maggies look SOOOOOO good on you!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

GrRoxy said:


> We may call it CL purchase too right? My demi-patines on Bianca right from Minuit moins 7  After 2 weeks of waiting.



so pretty! oh wow! you had to wait 2 weeks?


----------



## CocoB

Holy gorgeousness! Congrats!



Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs


----------



## CocoB

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.




Nat, these are gorgeous! I want them!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



Congrats on getting your UHG! Very pretty.




ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.



*Nat*, those look fabulous on you. I really like the color. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

GrRoxy said:


> We may call it CL purchase too right? My demi-patines on Bianca right from Minuit moins 7  After 2 weeks of waiting.



That looks so cool.


----------



## GCGDanielle

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



CONGRATS!  They are perfect!!


----------



## cts900

I am waaaaaaaaayyyyyy behind.  Great buys, ladies (and gent!).* Nat*, you are rocking those Maggies and *dessye*!!!!!  I am thrilled for you finding your UHG.


----------



## juicypinkglam

flowergirly said:


> Really, really, really liking those!





PetitColibri said:


> Waow ! I took mine 0.5 size down and I'm pretty sure TTS would have been too big especially with the low cut !
> the leather is so soft so if they stretch and they surely will, I hope they don't get too big on you !



I actually purchased 0.5 size down at first (IT 37 since I am a US 7.5) and they were too tight I could barely squeeze my feet in ush: so i had to exchange for 38! I'm sure yours work better for you and its just that my feet are probably wider, I don't have slender Italian feet 



BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> These are beautiful. I was checking them out as well. I like them a lot. Thanks for the mod shots. Congrats!!



Thank you all!!


----------



## GrRoxy

jeshika said:


> so pretty! oh wow! you had to wait 2 weeks?



2 weeks is not that bad... Now for my flats I wait to 20 september, just because they re closed month for holidays... Ugh i had them for one day  anyway this girl told me they have many clients also important ones and that she have like 500 shoes to do in two weeks... I understood it like this. I think should be more CLs cobblers but its only my opinion.


----------



## inspiredgem

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo! Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail. I am so in love with these. They were so worth waiting for. My Anthracite Maggies.


 
Holy hotness Nat!  I love this color!  
May I ask where you find them?


----------



## juicyjeans

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.



Beautiful!  congrats on an amazing purchase


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



congratulations!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.



OMG , this is Pure Love !
Nat this is the first pair that took my breath away so far from the Fall Collection!
A must have for me !
Congrats on such an Amazing purchase Love :*


----------



## 05_sincere

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



Congrats Dessye those are amazing.


----------



## 05_sincere

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.



WOW NAT


----------



## sobe2009

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.



You are making me change my mind about them. Those are keepers Nat, they look stunning on you.


----------



## sobe2009

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs



They are just so perfect!! Congrats


----------



## ntntgo

inspiredgem said:


> Holy hotness Nat! I love this color!
> May I ask where you find them?


 
I got them from JJR.  They came in to the boutique on Tues and arrived on my doorstep today.  

Thank you, yes, it is true love.


----------



## teddyak

jeNYC said:


> Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!! I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it! Otherwise, I would have regret it. I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!! I hope it doesn't look tackyush:


 i love this umbrella, where on earth did you get them? i always want a clear bubble umbrella. but this with the design, speachless. do they ship to canada?


----------



## teddyak

Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs


 love love it , may i as if this will be true to size if have wide feet? tia


----------



## expensive shoes

Guys, what is jjr, and how can I contact them?  I need more shoes!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

GrRoxy said:


> We may call it CL purchase too right? My demi-patines on Bianca right from Minuit moins 7  After 2 weeks of waiting.


 
Oh gosh these look so neat and perfect! Did you send these over to France to get them done? If so, I commend you! I have a cobbler here in Sydney who does a pretty good job but every time I hand a pair over it's still with trepidation that they are going to come back scratched or nicked or just looking like a dog's breakfast.


----------



## GrRoxy

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Oh gosh these look so neat and perfect! Did you send these over to France to get them done? If so, I commend you! I have a cobbler here in Sydney who does a pretty good job but every time I hand a pair over it's still with trepidation that they are going to come back scratched or nicked or just looking like a dog's breakfast.



I live in Paris and I got them here done. I was thinking about giving my flats somewhere else (MM7 close for a month) but thats what Im scared of!  Also I love that on rubber is signature...  So Im waiting...


----------



## 05_sincere

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Stunning! I have been eyeing a pair, but can't decide if I want red or white. Do these run TTS?



I think they run .5 bigger I have a 37.5


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.



Nat!! Yay x !!! Those are really beautiful!! love them!


----------



## jeNYC

teddyak said:


> i love this umbrella, where on earth did you get them? i always want a clear bubble umbrella. but this with the design, speachless. do they ship to canada?


 
Hey thanks!  i bought it from a street stand in Soho, NYC so i don't think they will ship


----------



## teddyak

jeNYC said:


> Hey thanks! i bought it from a street stand in Soho, NYC so i don't think they will ship


 
So sad, my search continue


----------



## cts900

My summer babies! 

*Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*






*Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*






*Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*



You know what I love about you? Well, among numerous things - I don't have enough time to list all of them hehe - is your ability to choose styles that are really YOU. You never get caught up with what everyone else has or wants, or dying to have every new style that comes out. You always buy styles that I personally feel are just... You. Congrats. I love every one of these, especially the HPs.


----------



## chacci1

cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*



Love the Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive!!!  Congrats on so many lovely shoes!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*



Congrats on all 3! The *Amethyste Python HPs* ... I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts,* all so different from one another, and all wonderful!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!


----------



## icecreamom

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!



I'm really liking the shape on these! they look sexy!


----------



## chacci1

icecreamom said:


> I'm really liking the shape on these! they look sexy!



They are very pretty.  And yes, to your point, they truly are sexy!!   Much better than the kid leather!  That one I didn't like at all!


----------



## GrRoxy

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!



So sexy and fierce... They look amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Ladies- all of your shoes are amazing, Congrats!  

I'm so far behind...

Love the amethyst HPs, Daff Booties, everything....

Nat   Your newest Maggies are TDF!!! I got my leopard maggies like yours but these OMG!!! And by the way I'm sure golf shoes will come out soon:lolots:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SpursGirlJen said:


> Ladies- all of your shoes are amazing, Congrats!
> 
> I'm so far behind...
> 
> Love the amethyst HPs, Daff Booties, everything....
> 
> Nat   Your newest Maggies are TDF!!! I got my leopard maggies like yours but these OMG!!! And by the way I'm sure golf shoes will come out soon:lolots:



Speaking of fierce - LOVE the color of your Biancas in your avi!!


----------



## chacci1

GrRoxy said:


> So sexy and fierce... They look amazing! Thanks for sharing!



You're welcome!!


----------



## chacci1

SpursGirlJen said:


> Ladies- all of your shoes are amazing, Congrats!
> 
> I'm so far behind...
> 
> Love the amethyst HPs, Daff Booties, everything....
> 
> Nat   Your newest Maggies are TDF!!! I got my leopard maggies like yours but these OMG!!! And by the way I'm sure golf shoes will come out soon:lolots:



Thank you!!!  And yes, I too love your Avi!!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thank you Schnauzer and Chacci!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!





Is that the way the zipper is, or do you not have them zipped up all the way?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Is that the way the zipper is, or do you not have them zipped up all the way?



Yep. That's the way the zipper is.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yep. That's the way the zipper is.



Really! Hmm!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dessye!!! Congrats!!!

ntntgo... LOVE your new maggies!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Congrats on all the new pairs - they could not have found a better home 



cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*!!!!!!! I bet the HP's look AMAZING on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Quit tempting me with your fabulousness, woman!! I have a budget I'm trying to stick to! 





chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Quit tempting me with your fabulousness, woman!! I have a budget I'm trying to stick to!



Pfft!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Pfft!



Thanks for the vote of confidence  The good news is that the lake condo doesn't have wifi so I should be safe for two weeks... Unless that snipe goes through  I am crap at controlling my impulses.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

GrRoxy said:


> I live in Paris and I got them here done. I was thinking about giving my flats somewhere else (MM7 close for a month) but thats what Im scared of!  Also I love that on rubber is signature...  So Im waiting...


  Yes! I love the signature on the rubber too it just makes the whole thing look official. I can see how you might have taken more of a risk with your flats but some things are just worth the wait.
You live in Paris? Jealous!


----------



## heiress-ox

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!



 I absolutely love these, I think I might like them more than the actual Dafs, they're so sexy! I'm definitely going to track these down (if they come in kid leather) I think they'd be great for fall/winter in Canada!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*: What a very sweet thing to write!  I wrote in my collection thread something to the same effect--I ain't buyin' anything else that is not perfectly suited for me.  That you notice makes my heart all aflutter....

*chacci:* Thank you so very much!  You are looking AH-mazing in your booties.  Hot damn! 

*Bags*: Thank you, hun.  I cannot wait to be shoe twins! 

*rdgldy*: Thank you for the lovely compliment.  It is much appreciated .  

*SpursGirl*: Thanks Jen! 

*Bella*!!!!!!  Thank you soooooooo much!!!!!!  The HP fits my foot shape better than any other CL hands down.  I need them in every colorway.  

*Schnauzer*: You are too, too kind.  Thank you, sweetness.


----------



## GrRoxy

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Yes! I love the signature on the rubber too it just makes the whole thing look official. I can see how you might have taken more of a risk with your flats but some things are just worth the wait.
> You live in Paris? Jealous!



Paris is amazing but when I had to go back here from Cannes... Oh la la...  (ok maybe I exageratte a bit haha)


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Really! Hmm!!



So is that hmmmm in a good way?
Hmmmm in a bad way?
Hmmmm in a "I'm not sure" way?
Hmmmm in a "that's beautiful" way?
Hmmmm in a "that's horrendous" way?


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Quit tempting me with your fabulousness, woman!! I have a budget I'm trying to stick to!



SC.  If there is anything you should consider from the fall collection.  It's these!!!  They are Amazing!!!  Did I mention I was trying to stick to a budget too???  It's pointless considering I just ordered another Burberry prorsum coat today!  I need to freeze my credit card.  But I don't think that will work either considering I have the number memorized!!  Yikes!!  

P.S.   Sorry for enabling!!  He he.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> So is that hmmmm in a good way?
> Hmmmm in a bad way?
> Hmmmm in a "I'm not sure" way?
> Hmmmm in a "that's beautiful" way?
> Hmmmm in a "that's horrendous" way?



Hmmmm in a "dear God my debit card is going to explode" way.


----------



## chacci1

heiress-ox said:


> I absolutely love these, I think I might like them more than the actual Dafs, they're so sexy! I'm definitely going to track these down (if they come in kid leather) I think they'd be great for fall/winter in Canada!



They really are great!  They would be great for the fall/winter in Canada. I'm in upstate ny so our weather is pretty similar. But also, if you can find the black suede, I would highly recommend it over the black kid leather. I had the black kid leather first and did not like it at all.  Just my opinion though!!  Good luck!!


----------



## heiress-ox

chacci1 said:


> They really are great!  They would be great for the fall/winter in Canada. I'm in upstate ny so our weather is pretty similar. But also, if you can find the black suede, I would highly recommend it over the black kid leather. I had the black kid leather first and did not like it at all.  Just my opinion though!!  Good luck!!



Oh really! I shall look into the suede too actually which I prefer, I was only apprehensive because they can't be worn in wet conditions, so I thought kid leather would be more durable.. decisions


----------



## BagsR4Me

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!



Gorgeous Daff Booties! They look great on you.


----------



## sobe2009

cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*



I always died with your Amethyste python!!! such a vibrant fun color in a sexy and classic shoe. 

Love your choices, perfect for some fun in the sun. Congratulations CTS




chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!



Oh yeeess!! they do look great on you



jenaywins said:


> Really! Hmm!!



R u getting them?!?


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you sooooo much, hot mama.  I really appreciate that coming from you, sweetness .


----------



## Ilgin

cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*


 
Great purchases!! The python HPs are just fabulous and the Rosella flats are cute!



chacci1 said:


> Ladies. I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie. Here they are! I love these!


FIERCE!!!


----------



## AEGIS

the HP are sooo pretty.  i am really considering them for my graduation in two years


cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*


----------



## Dessye

Congrats everyone on your new purchases!  Sorry I can't thank everyone individually those who complimented me on my Maggies but  to you all!  I just found out that my dad is possibly not well :cry:


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Congrats everyone on your new purchases!  Sorry I can't thank everyone individually those who complimented me on my Maggies but  to you all!  I just found out that my dad is possibly not well :cry:



Dessye.  Im so sorry to hear that about your dad. I hope everything turns out ok.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## chacci1

BagsR4Me said:


> Gorgeous Daff Booties! They look great on you.



Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

teddyak said:


> love love it , may i as if this will be true to size if have wide feet? tia


 I'm not sure but you'd probably have to size up at least a half size because the Maggie toe box isnot that forgiving. Maybe Simone else can chime in?


----------



## chacci1

sobe2009 said:


> Oh yeeess!! they do look great on you
> 
> 
> FIERCE!!!



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Dessye.  Im so sorry to hear that about your dad. I hope everything turns out ok.  My thoughts are with you.



Thanks so much chacc. I guess I shouldn't posted that in the chat thread


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Thanks so much chacc. I guess I shouldn't posted that in the chat thread



No worries!!!  Health is more important than anything.   I don't think anyone will mind. You're always so sweet to everyone!  Hope all turns out well.


----------



## cts900

*Dessye*: My thoughts are with you and your family, hun . 

*AEGIS*: Thank you!  They are much more beautiful in person and would make an incredible shoe for such a special event .  

*Ilgin*: Thank you my dear.  I am wearing the rosellas as I type!


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Congrats everyone on your new purchases!  Sorry I can't thank everyone individually those who complimented me on my Maggies but  to you all!  I just found out that my dad is possibly not well :cry:


Aw hope everything turns out ok *Dessye*


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Aw hope everything turns out ok *Dessye*



Thank you


----------



## jenayb

*Dessye*


----------



## erinmiyu

*hugs* *dessye*.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> Congrats everyone on your new purchases!  Sorry I can't thank everyone individually those who complimented me on my Maggies but  to you all!  I just found out that my dad is possibly not well :cry:



I'm honestly really sorry to hear about your dad. My best wishes for his speedy recovery and all the best to you


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm honestly really sorry to hear about your dad. My best wishes for his speedy recovery and all the best to you



Thanks so much Schnauzer   I'm hoping it will be ok. Tests will be done this week *crosses fingers*


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *Dessye*





erinmiyu said:


> *hugs* *dessye*.


oh boy, you guys are so sweet   thanks again.  Im still hopeful that things will be ok no matter what. Before I get scolded tho 

:back2topic:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dessye said:


> Congrats everyone on your new purchases!  Sorry I can't thank everyone individually those who complimented me on my Maggies but  to you all!  I just found out that my dad is possibly not well :cry:



 Hope everything will turn out okay, we're here for you Dessye


----------



## BagsR4Me

Dessye said:


> Congrats everyone on your new purchases!  Sorry I can't thank everyone individually those who complimented me on my Maggies but  to you all!  I just found out that my dad is possibly not well :cry:




Sorry to hear that. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> Thank you



Sending all of my best thoughts your way.


----------



## BattyBugs

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep 150 Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi
> More pics in my thread


 
This material is so gorgeous. Congratulations!



GrRoxy said:


> My new Sonietta Flats in Gold/Multicolor glitter


 
Beautiful photo and very pretty shoes!



jeNYC said:


> Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!!  I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it!  Otherwise, I would have regret it.  I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!!  I hope it doesn't look tackyush:


 
I love this! I want one, too!



Dessye said:


> A quick shot of my UHGs


 
Very beautiful and sexy, Dessye (just like you). I'm so sorry about your dad.



ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.


 
They look amazing, Nat!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*


 
Shoe twin! You know I love the HPs. The Rosella flats are so comfy. Mine are my most worn pair of CLs. I love the Gress. They remind me of my MBP 90s. Congratulations!



chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!


 


icecreamom said:


> I'm really liking the shape on these! they look sexy!


 
I completely agree. They are so sexy & if I could manage the heel height, I'd be looking for a pair.


----------



## sobe2009

Dessye said:


> Congrats everyone on your new purchases!  Sorry I can't thank everyone individually those who complimented me on my Maggies but  to you all!  I just found out that my dad is possibly not well :cry:


----------



## cts900

Thanks, *batty*!  I have had two 90mm CLs and I sold them both because they had a thicker heel and looked clunky.  The 85mm with a skinnier heel is so much more elegant and I can chase my kids.  Win-win!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

GrRoxy said:


> Paris is amazing but when I had to go back here from Cannes... Oh la la...  (ok maybe I exageratte a bit haha)


----------



## sophinette007

Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
My new babies




















Some modelling photos


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*sophinette* these are gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

*sophinette,* They are gorgeous and they look stunning on you!


----------



## PetitColibri

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> Some modelling photos




Congrats ! they are divine ! the color is TDF


----------



## Nadin22

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos



Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos



They look so good on you!! Congrats!! Are they TTS? or half size down?


----------



## 9distelle

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos


Congrats!!!
They look stunning on you!
Are they comfy in suede?


----------



## bagsdreamer

Congras! so pretty!


----------



## jeshika

*Soph*, these are gorgeous on you!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos



those are hot! congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

The Amethyste is gorgeous and they look amazing on you, *Sophinette*.


----------



## BagsR4Me

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos


 
Very pretty. Love this color. They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## GrRoxy

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> Some modelling photos



Oooh so gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## missgiannina

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos



these are gorgeous!


----------



## chacci1

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chacci1

BattyBugs said:


> Shoe twin! You know I love the HPs. The Rosella flats are so comfy. Mine are my most worn pair of CLs. I love the Gress. They remind me of my MBP 90s. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree. They are so sexy & if I could manage the heel height, I'd be looking for a pair.



Batty.  I think you could do these. They are sooo comfortable!!  And even easier to walk in than the daffodil!


----------



## cts900

These are stunning, *sophinette*! Simply _stunning_.


----------



## aoqtpi

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos



These are ah-may-zing! Wow!


----------



## CelticLuv

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.



OMG Nat!  they are GOOOOORGEOUS!!!!
I am so jealous right now.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

What a gorgeous color!!!



sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you very much  for all your great words *Shoeaddict1979,Jönathan,Petit Colibri,Nadin22,Crispedrosa,9distelle,Bagsdreamer,Dirtyadddiction,battybugs,GrRoxy,Missgianina,Chacci1,cts900,aoqtpi,SchnauzerCrazy!!!
**
Jeshika*, thank so much sweetie!

I really love them! And the great ladies here helped me a lot to choice between them and the Jenny! I do not regret my choice!


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you! Yes they are TTS (a size 38) because of the suede material but they fit a bit narrow right now, I could have picked the 0.5 size up.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> They look so good on you!! Congrats!! Are they TTS? or half size down?


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you! They are a bit narrow right now because I took them TTS but the suede will stretch a lot and the material is so soft! 



9distelle said:


> Congrats!!!
> They look stunning on you!
> Are they comfy in suede?


----------



## patty0411

Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow those amethyste!!!! Truly amazing


----------



## BagsR4Me

patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!



Congrats to you and your BF! Nice.


----------



## beagly911

WOW so many new beauties!!  Sophinette I love the color!!


----------



## jeshika

*patty*, how fabulous! you guys match!


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!


Arghhhh, I am in love  They are gorgeous...


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie.  Here they are!  I love these!


Do you mind me asking the price on those?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!



Love the spikes! Very badass


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *sophinette* and *chacci *on your stunningly gorgeous amethyste suede MBPs -- I love both the style and the color 

Congrats Patty0441 on your new *spike LPs* - they are completely fierce and HOT!  And also love your BF's new spikes 

And *NAT*!!!!  Can't believe I missed your absolutely stunning new Maggie --- the anthracite baseball looks amazing on the Maggie   I'm tempted now   I think I heard that Saks might be getting these or did I dream this up?  I hope not actually 

Finally, I posted a thank you and update post regarding my dad to all you fantastically awesome amazingly caring tPFers  in the CL lover's chat thread.

:tpfrox:


----------



## chacci1

eldebrang said:


> Do you mind me asking the price on those?



I believe they were $1295.  HTH!!


----------



## chacci1

patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!





Love both!!!  But, really love those Lady Peep spikes!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

omigosh everyone - so many new gorgeous additions! congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!



These are fantastic! Love the black spikes on both!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

OMG Spikes and Spikes and more spikes! I LOVE!! And the Amethyste Suede is TDF


----------



## po0hping

sophinette007 said:


> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos



  AMAZING!!!  They are absolutely beautiful!  I've been debating b/t this and the Jenny as well.  I think I know which to set my sights on now


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> I believe they were $1295.  HTH!!




Thank youuu


----------



## Louboutin559

patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!


Loves thos spike lady peeps I'm on a waitlist for them n just wondering about the size all the sale associate say they r true to size.... What size did u get I'm a 5.5 should I stick to that size


----------



## JadeVetti

I'm terrible when it comes to photos, I hardly take any, but while sending a photo to a friend I thought why not share it here also.

Here is my latest last minute addition, black Daffodile in kid, 160mm (stretching them out using some dustbags):


----------



## patty0411

Louboutin559 said:


> Loves thos spike lady peeps I'm on a waitlist for them n just wondering about the size all the sale associate say they r true to size.... What size did u get I'm a 5.5 should I stick to that size



Lady Peep ran true to size  the Alti Pumps were a bit narrow on me


----------



## dc419

Love them!!! I never thought of using dustbags to stretch my shoes.  I need to try that out



JadeVetti said:


> I'm terrible when it comes to photos, I hardly take any, but while sending a photo to a friend I thought why not share it here also.
> 
> Here is my latest last minute addition, black Daffodile in kid, 160mm (stretching them out using some dustbags):


----------



## GrRoxy

JadeVetti said:


> I'm terrible when it comes to photos, I hardly take any, but while sending a photo to a friend I thought why not share it here also.
> 
> Here is my latest last minute addition, black Daffodile in kid, 160mm (stretching them out using some dustbags):



I love Daffodiles! Id never even think about using dustbags! So original and match the sole better than pile of socks


----------



## juicyjeans

JadeVetti said:


> I'm terrible when it comes to photos, I hardly take any, but while sending a photo to a friend I thought why not share it here also.
> 
> Here is my latest last minute addition, black Daffodile in kid, 160mm (stretching them out using some dustbags):


 
Congrats they are lovely


----------



## eldebrang

JadeVetti said:


> I'm terrible when it comes to photos, I hardly take any, but while sending a photo to a friend I thought why not share it here also.
> 
> Here is my latest last minute addition, black Daffodile in kid, 160mm (stretching them out using some dustbags):


Love your Daffodiless and the great book in between


----------



## BagsR4Me

JadeVetti said:


> I'm terrible when it comes to photos, I hardly take any, but while sending a photo to a friend I thought why not share it here also.
> 
> Here is my latest last minute addition, black Daffodile in kid, 160mm (stretching them out using some dustbags):


 
They're beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## dbeth

ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo!  Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail.  I am so in love with these.  They were so worth waiting for.  My Anthracite Maggies.






Wow, now these are breathtaking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

*Jade*: Gorgeous! 

*patty*: Love the his and hers!!!!


----------



## eldebrang

Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...


----------



## JadeVetti

*Ladies*, thanks so much! )  

I never realized how much time I spent looking for a pair of thick socks while carrying the shoes and dustbags in my hands.  I had my lightbulb moment, and it's been working!  They aren't as tight as before.

*Eldebrang*, I just got giddy over yours. I adore the way they match your coat and its lining.   Now I wish I got them in leopard


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

eldebrang said:


> Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...



So sexy!!! Love them on you and with that coat! Great buy!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

cts900 said:


> My summer babies!
> 
> *Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosella Flat in Blue Vichy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Framboise Suede*


 
All of tehm are gorgeous, but I really love the amethyste pythons!!!!



chacci1 said:


> Ladies. I know several of you were looking for some additional modeling pics of the suede Daff bootie. Here they are! I love these!


 
These are amazing!



ntntgo said:


> Woo Hoo! Fedex just came and I got these babies in the mail. I am so in love with these. They were so worth waiting for. My Anthracite Maggies.


 
The color is so pretty


----------



## laleeza

eldebrang said:


> Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...



So amazing!


----------



## BagsR4Me

eldebrang said:


> Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...



*ME OW!* 

Gorgeous. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## NANI1972

eldebrang said:


> Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...


 Oooh! So sexy! Congrats!


----------



## eldebrang

JadeVetti said:


> *Ladies*, thanks so much! )
> 
> I never realized how much time I spent looking for a pair of thick socks while carrying the shoes and dustbags in my hands.  I had my lightbulb moment, and it's been working!  They aren't as tight as before.
> 
> *Eldebrang*, I just got giddy over yours. I adore the way they match your coat and its lining.   Now I wish I got them in leopard


Thank you. As soon as I put them on  I thought about my leopard coat with red lining. They are a match made in heaven


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So sexy!!! Love them on you and with that coat! Great buy!


Thank youuu


----------



## eldebrang

laleeza said:


> So amazing!


Thank you


----------



## eldebrang

NANI1972 said:


> Oooh! So sexy! Congrats!


Thank you ladies  By the way, I am so sorry for repetition but  I couldn't figure out how to reply to several messages at the same time ...


----------



## AEGIS

i love it.  a couple being fly together!



patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!


----------



## NANI1972

eldebrang said:


> Thank you ladies  By the way, I am so sorry for repetition but I couldn't figure out how to reply to several messages at the same time ...


 To the right of the quote button you see the green plus sign? Just click each persons post you want to quote that way, when you have clicked on the last post you want to quote, click quote and then they all should pop up and then you can reply to each one. HTH!


----------



## eldebrang

NANI1972 said:


> To the right of the quote button you see the green plus sign? Just click each persons post you want to quote that way, when you have clicked on the last post you want to quote, click quote and then they all should pop up and then you can reply to each one. HTH!


Thank you  I feel much smarter


----------



## cts900

eldebrang said:


> Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...



^^That shoe/coat combo is crazy cool!

*glamourgirlnikk*, thank you so much!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
I love them so much
Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...


----------



## sophinette007

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...


 
I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!They are stunning and so classy! Congrats!


----------



## sophinette007

eldebrang said:


> Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...


 
I love them! They are gorgy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...



Nice!! The heel is perfect to go out with you little baby!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...



those are hot!


----------



## juicyjeans

Sorry ladies, I didn't have time for an official reveal although I am very excited about this pair  something I always wanted but for some reason did purchase until now. 

Introducing my sale score...
Greissimo 100 Juta


----------



## BagsR4Me

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...


 
Pretty. Congrats!




juicyjeans said:


> Sorry ladies, I didn't have time for an official reveal although I am very excited about this pair  something I always wanted but for some reason did purchase until now.
> 
> Introducing my sale score...
> Greissimo 100 Juta


 
Another gorgeous pair. Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

Nice addition, *Rox*!!! Don't you also have these in nappa? In any case, they look GORGEOUS on you!


----------



## Nadin22

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...



They are beautiful and look amazing on you!


----------



## Nadin22

juicyjeans said:


> Sorry ladies, I didn't have time for an official reveal although I am very excited about this pair  something I always wanted but for some reason did purchase until now.
> 
> Introducing my sale score...
> Greissimo 100 Juta



Congrats, they are great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stunning new additions everyone!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...



So classy! I love them! Congrats! The picture quality does not downgrade its beauty 



patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!



Perfect pair!  Congrats to both of you, you guys would get a lot of compliments if you guys wear them together when going out 



chacci1 said:


> sophinette007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing pictures and congrats for all the great purchases here! I love this thread! It is time to post my first post here to introduce you the MBP 150 in Amethyste Suede!
> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color, love the shoes, just beautiful! Congrats
Click to expand...


----------



## eldebrang

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...


Gorgeousss


----------



## 9distelle

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...


----------



## ROXANE2007

Tahak ou very much Ladies for your all sweet comments
*Crispedrosa* he runs too quickly, even barefeet I have evil to catch up
*Jess*,Thank you,  Yes , you are right, i've butterfly black nappa but il love this model so much that I could be able to buy all  them


----------



## juicyjeans

BagsR4Me said:


> Pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous pair. Congrats!


 


Nadin22 said:


> Congrats, they are great!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> stunning new additions everyone!!!


 
Thank you ladies


----------



## dbeth

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...



I am really loving the Madame Butterfly pumps!! They are so gorgeous. Congrats--you look fab in them!





juicyjeans said:


> Sorry ladies, I didn't have time for an official reveal although I am very excited about this pair  something I always wanted but for some reason did purchase until now.
> 
> Introducing my sale score...
> Greissimo 100 Juta



Gorgeous! This is a pair you  have to see in person to really appreciate how pretty they are. It's hard to capture in pics!!!  Congrats---they look great on you!!


----------



## aoqtpi

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...



These are so hot!




juicyjeans said:


> Sorry ladies, I didn't have time for an official reveal although I am very excited about this pair  something I always wanted but for some reason did purchase until now.
> 
> Introducing my sale score...
> Greissimo 100 Juta



Beautiful!


----------



## stilly

ROXANE2007 said:


> Here my new babies. *Madame butterfly 120 black royal suede*
> I love them so much
> Excuse me for the bad quality of pics...


 

These look fantastic on you *ROXANE*!!!


----------



## stilly

I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.

My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...


 
They are beautiful!!!  Elegant and SEXXY!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You look fantastic! I love the skirt, too!



stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...


----------



## jeshika

ROXANE2007 said:


> *Jess*,Thank you,  Yes , you are right, i've butterfly black nappa but il love this model so much that I could be able to buy all  them



they are both gorgeous on you!!!! 



stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...



stilly, those are  on you!!!!!!  Nice seeing you back!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...



I LOVE satin lace combos, congrats Stilly, they're gorgeous


----------



## Nadin22

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...



They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...



Stunning!


----------



## GrRoxy

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...



They re beautiful! Looks great on you


----------



## Hipployta

Shoe twins on the LP...you guys are going to stun with those shoes



patty0411 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a lurker for quite some time and since I'm super excited about my boyfriends' and my newest addition to our collection; I thought I'd share! I hope you all enjoy and thank you in advance!


----------



## juicyjeans

dbeth said:


> I am really loving the Madame Butterfly pumps!! They are so gorgeous. Congrats--you look fab in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! This is a pair you have to see in person to really appreciate how pretty they are. It's hard to capture in pics!!! Congrats---they look great on you!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> These are so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


 
Thank you girls 



stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...


 
*stilly * those piggies...I DIE!


----------



## icecreamom

juicyjeans said:


> Sorry ladies, I didn't have time for an official reveal although I am very excited about this pair  something I always wanted but for some reason did purchase until now.
> 
> Introducing my sale score...
> Greissimo 100 Juta


 These are so gorgeous and comfortable! 


stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...


 What a beautiful mod shot, you look incredible. I admire you for wearing pigalles on a regular basis  


eldebrang said:


> Look what I got in the mail today  I am thrilled...


You should be thrilled! Those are amazingly hawt!!!


----------



## Toni Josephine

Miss Boxe is my latest purchase.... It's so difficult to find a pair, but they really worth it.

http://www.evernote.com/shard/s90/sh/1a210225-928f-4e58-9c6f-cee3666fb314/0adce8a3a822f75443e0d38a0943f90e


----------



## juicyjeans

icecreamom said:


> These are so gorgeous and comfortable!
> 
> What a beautiful mod shot, you look incredible. I admire you for wearing pigalles on a regular basis
> 
> You should be thrilled! Those are amazingly hawt!!!


 
Thank you *icecreamom*


----------



## karwood

Gorgeous purchases everyone!


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...


 
So pretty. Very girly. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## poppyseed

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...


 
Congartulations on these!!!They are beautiful, we are shoes cousins - I have these in 100 heel and love them!


----------



## heiress-ox

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...



These are absolutely gorgeous on you, and I love your outfit!


----------



## hazeltt

stilly said:


> I haven't posted for a while so here's a new pair of CLs I recently picked up.
> 
> My new Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s...



They're gorgeous! Congrats on another pair of Pigalles!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
*Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!

Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
*Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
> *Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
> *Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*



OMG AGAIN?! Love! Can't even say that word enough! I will be staring at these for a while


----------



## dbeth

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
> *Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
> *Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*



I keep coming back and looking at these!!  They are so dreamy.


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> OMG AGAIN?! Love! Can't even say that word enough! I will be staring at these for a while



Hehe yes again! I was not planning on it. I had given up on them TBH. But when these became available...I FREAKED. So happy I got them!



dbeth said:


> I keep coming back and looking at these!!  They are so dreamy.



They really are dreamy...I can't stop staring at them either lol Thanks!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
> *Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
> *Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*



They are so, so beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


>



Holy haul jenay!!! Beautiful shoes, i had those altadamas in my watch list, kept going back and forth about whether i could pull off grey in the summer


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Holy haul jenay!!! Beautiful shoes, i had those altadamas in my watch list, kept going back and forth about whether i could pull off grey in the summer



Thanks babe!

Well, you know what colour AD you _can_ pull off in the summer...


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe!
> 
> Well, you know what colour AD you _can_ pull off in the summer...



Yuppers cant wait for the gold! I just got a dress in to match this week! Can you post a mod pic of the black boots i curious to see them on


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They are so, so beautiful! Congratulations!!



Thank you



jenaywins said:


>



 YAYYYY! You got them!!! OMG! OMG! I love your leopard Daffs so much! More pics please! Congrats on all your fab purchases!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you sweet pea!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
> *Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
> *Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*



Amaaaazing!!! What is this, like the third time around? lol You've got stamina  girl! lol With all the ups and downs from the previous times, I would've given up


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Amaaaazing!!! What is this, like the third time around? lol You've got stamina  girl! lol With all the ups and downs from the previous times, I would've given up



Just the one incident with JJR. Then a few TPFers tried to help me find a pair but the pairs found were always less than perfect so I had given up at that point lol Finally a beautiful perfect pair!


----------



## CocoB

jenaywins said:


>



Holy amazingness! I don't even know which ones I love most....


----------



## jenayb

CocoB said:


> Holy amazingness! I don't even know which ones I love most....



I don't have a favourite, either!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


>



You have you been busy!! Awesome haul!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You have you been busy!! Awesome haul!



I know. I need to clear out some room in the cabinet! 

Heheheh


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I know. I need to clear out some room in the cabinet!
> 
> Heheheh



Not yet! Ease them in so D doesn't notice


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My new CL purchase for the next little while...

I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game... 
Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Not yet! Ease them in so D doesn't notice



Yeah, he is gonna come unglued!! :sweatdrip: 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking it would be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:



Beautiful!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:



WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Yuppers cant wait for the gold! I just got a dress in to match this week! Can you post a mod pic of the black boots i curious to see them on



I am SO happy those shoes went to you. 

Here are a few mod pics for ya.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I am SO happy those shoes went to you.
> 
> Here are a few mod pics for ya.



Super cute on you! But what DOESN'T look good on you girl?


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Super cute on you! But what DOESN'T look good on you girl?



 Thanks babe, but you are crazy! TONS of stuff doesn't look good on me!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe, but you are crazy! TONS of stuff doesn't look good on me!!!



Underpants don't count


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Underpants don't count


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

laleeza said:


> Underpants don't count



 you kill me


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I am SO happy those shoes went to you.
> 
> Here are a few mod pics for ya.



Such a fun pair! Again, I have no idea how you can pull off all these styles so well It must be the legs


----------



## sophinette007

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
> *Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
> *Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*


 
Just divine! Congrats for the Holy Graal!


----------



## sophinette007

jenaywins said:


>


 
LOvely Haul!!!! I love them all! Difficult to pick a favorite almong these beauties! Congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


>



OMG J!!   what a haul!! 
I absolutely love everything but that LC, where did you get them?!


----------



## sophinette007

sophinette007 said:


> LOvely Haul!!!! I love them all! Difficult to pick a favorite almong these beauties! Congrats!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:


 
I Love your Maggies! They look perfect on you! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


>



Love them all! Lucky lady!




CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:



I am in love with this version of the Maggies! Congrats on finding them!


----------



## juicyjeans

jenaywins said:


>


 
holy moly *jenay* ~ AMAZING!!! Congrats they are all so beautiful  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:


 
*Cec* these are FAB  what great MOD shots! Congrats


----------



## l.a_girl19

sophinette007 said:


> Just divine! Congrats for the Holy Graal!



Hehe:giggles:I never thought of them as the Holy Grail of CLs! They really areThank you!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

juicyjeans said:


> Sorry ladies, I didn't have time for an official reveal although I am very excited about this pair  something I always wanted but for some reason did purchase until now.
> 
> Introducing my sale score...
> Greissimo 100 Juta


 

OMG!! these are sooo wonderful.  Please please tell me where you got it from?  I will die if I don't get these in 8.5  haha.  But amazing purchase.  I haven't responded to a lot of the posts lately, but this I couldn't resist


----------



## heiress-ox

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
> *Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
> *Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*


I know I already commented on your reveal thread, but I have to comment again because these are just simply amazing and breath taking, congrats on your HG!




jenaywins said:


>



Wow *Jenay*, someone's been busy!! I love each & every one of them! I keep seeing the ADs I am now thinking it must be fate and that I need a pair, I love the grey.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...



Congrats on finding these in the 140s, if I had I definitely would've snapped them up too (I think 160 is sadly too high for me, and I'm 5'7" at that LOL) the toe cap looks wonderful!


----------



## juicyjeans

Dr. Louboutin said:


> OMG!! these are sooo wonderful. Please please tell me where you got it from? I will die if I don't get these in 8.5 haha. But amazing purchase. I haven't responded to a lot of the posts lately, but this I couldn't resist


 
Thank you  I got then at Neiman Marcus at a ridiculously low sale price I just couldn't resist! These do run big, I bought them 1/2 down from my TTS. HTH


----------



## jenayb

OMG thank you ladies!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


>



Fantastic haul. Gorgeous! Congrats!!




CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:



They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Jenay* what is the name of the second pair and can u do a modeling shot of those too? Great haul!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there are no words.......model them ALL hot stuff!

*CEC*, those are gorgeous on you.  Truly gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *jenay*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there are no words.......model them ALL hot stuff!
> 
> *CEC*, those are gorgeous on you. Truly gorgeous!


 
Hehe, oh babe -- I do NOT deserve you!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Hehe, oh babe -- I do NOT deserve you!



The feeling is mutual .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thank you all ladies for your kind words


----------



## jenayb

kittenslingerie said:


> *Jenay* what is the name of the second pair and can u do a modeling shot of those too? Great haul!


 
Thanks hon!

You mean the spikey pair? 

That's the Clou Noeud 120. I'd be more than happy to post some mod pics when I get home tonight. DBF is out of town for the weekend, so it's just me, a few beers, and my shoes. artyhat:


----------



## hazeltt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:



Congrats on your new Maggies! You're the first one I know that purchased from e-comm in Canada. I love their wrapping!



jenaywins said:


> I am SO happy those shoes went to you.
> 
> Here are a few mod pics for ya.



These look really good on you! The black looks much better than the white.


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!!!!!  I have them in the 160mm and sort of wish I would have gotten them in the 140!!  Love how they look with that dress!!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


>




Those Altadamas!!!   Great haul----you have been a busy girl!!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

heiress-ox said:


> I know I already commented on your reveal thread, but I have to comment again because these are just simply amazing and breath taking, congrats on your HG!



Thank you! I don't mind being told that over and over again It is good to hear!


----------



## chacci1

*L.A. Girl-----*YEAH!!!!!!!  I'm so glad you got your Ambertina's finally!!!!!!  THEY LOOK GORGEOUS AND WERE SO TOTALLY WORTH THE TIME, EFFORT AND ENERGY YOU PUT INTO GETTING THEM....AGAIN!!  HA HA


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


>



Awesome haul but all my eyes can see are the CNs...*sigh* so very pretty


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly- *love the lace!!!

*l.a._girl- *yay so glad it finally worked out!!!! 

*jenay- *WOW woman! amazing haul!!!

*cec- *they are gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Awesome haul but all my eyes can see are the CNs...*sigh* so very pretty



Thank you, honey. I know -- I'm so stoked. I've waited forever for them.


----------



## stilly

Nadin22 said:


> They are beautiful! Congrats!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Stunning!


 


GrRoxy said:


> They re beautiful! Looks great on you


 


juicyjeans said:


> Thank you girls
> 
> 
> 
> *stilly * those piggies...I DIE!


 


icecreamom said:


> These are so gorgeous and comfortable!
> 
> What a beautiful mod shot, you look incredible. I admire you for wearing pigalles on a regular basis
> 
> You should be thrilled! Those are amazingly hawt!!!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> So pretty. Very girly. They look great on you. Congrats!!


 


poppyseed said:


> Congartulations on these!!!They are beautiful, we are shoes cousins - I have these in 100 heel and love them!


 


heiress-ox said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous on you, and I love your outfit!


 


hazeltt said:


> They're gorgeous! Congrats on another pair of Pigalles!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *stilly- *love the lace!!!
> 
> *l.a._girl- *yay so glad it finally worked out!!!!
> 
> *jenay- *WOW woman! amazing haul!!!
> 
> *cec- *they are gorgeous!!


 

Thanks for all the sweet comments ladies!!!
I really love the lace!!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> I am SO happy those shoes went to you.
> 
> Here are a few mod pics for ya.


 
These look stunning on you *jenay*!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Juicyjeans*-Love this style! Congrats!
> *Stilly*-WOAHHHHH! They are amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my latest. So happy to finally own my dream Loubis!
> *Volcano Strass Ambers 150mm*


 
I love these *la*!!! 
They look Amazing on you!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> I love these *la*!!!
> They look Amazing on you!!!



Thank you! I love your lace Piggies!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *stilly- *love the lace!!!
> 
> *l.a._girl- *yay so glad it finally worked out!!!!
> 
> *jenay- *WOW woman! amazing haul!!!
> 
> *cec- *they are gorgeous!!



Thank youI am so happy to finally have them!


----------



## stilly

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! I love your lace Piggies!


 
Thanks *la*!!!
You know I can't resist a new pair of piggies!!!


----------



## dc419

I got these awhile ago but I wanted to get vibrams on them before posting.
I got them back from the cobblers today 

Chi-chi :




Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *CEC, Jenay, JuicyJeans, Stilly, dc419* on your amazing purchases!! 

I've been so behind in this forum lately :shame:


----------



## BagsR4Me

dc419 said:


> I got these awhile ago but I wanted to get vibrams on them before posting.
> I got them back from the cobblers today
> 
> Chi-chi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr



Pretty. Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> I am SO happy those shoes went to you.
> 
> Here are a few mod pics for ya.


 Supa Dupa Cute!


----------



## NANI1972

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:


 Wowza! These look amazing on you! You have a great figure!


----------



## juicyjeans

dc419 said:


> I got these awhile ago but I wanted to get vibrams on them before posting.
> I got them back from the cobblers today
> 
> Chi-chi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
Very nice  congrats! How about some MOD shots???


----------



## beagly911

Not an exciting new pair but they will be my go to pair for work!


----------



## AEGIS

congrats ladies on all the new lovely pairs!


----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> Not an exciting new pair but they will be my go to pair for work!




Nice, congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> I am SO happy those shoes went to you.
> 
> Here are a few mod pics for ya.



i really never liked these, but they look incredible on you! i'm converted for sure!!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i really never liked these, but they look incredible on you! i'm converted for sure!!



Oh hai! Thank you!


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> I got these awhile ago but I wanted to get vibrams on them before posting.
> I got them back from the cobblers today
> 
> Chi-chi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
Such a classic, sexy shoe!!! Beautiful!!!



beagly911 said:


> Not an exciting new pair but they will be my go to pair for work!


 
These look great on you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...


----------



## dc419

Thank you all so much!!



Dessye said:


> Congrats, *CEC, Jenay, JuicyJeans, Stilly, dc419* on your amazing purchases!!
> 
> I've been so behind in this forum lately :shame:





BagsR4Me said:


> Pretty. Congrats!





juicyjeans said:


> Very nice  congrats! How about some MOD shots???





AEGIS said:


> congrats ladies on all the new lovely pairs!





stilly said:


> Such a classic, sexy shoe!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These look great on you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dc419

Love them! They look lovely on you!!




stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...


----------



## beagly911

BagsR4Me said:


> Nice, congrats!


 


stilly said:


> Such a classic, sexy shoe!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These look great on you!!! Congrats!!!


 
Thank you so much, they fit like a glove and are soooo comfy!!  I have them sitting in front of me tonight just admiring them!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...



That's a spectacular color for you!! You have great taste in shoes!


----------



## juicyjeans

stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...



*Stilly* those look amazing on you!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...


 
They are beatiful!  They look so good on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> *L.A. Girl-----*YEAH!!!!!!!  I'm so glad you got your Ambertina's finally!!!!!!  THEY LOOK GORGEOUS AND WERE SO TOTALLY WORTH THE TIME, EFFORT AND ENERGY YOU PUT INTO GETTING THEM....AGAIN!!  HA HA



thank you so much hon! You know, it was just frustrating because JJR was not honest with me. Had they told me the pair was used on display, I would have not bought them. It is just heartbreaking that they did not care that I was overseas and that I would not have gone through all that trouble for just any pair. Customs killed me in fees and it baffles me that they did not stop to think "Well, we better not send her display shoes because it will be a pain for her to return them". Who in their right mind would have not noticed that kind of damage!!! And even without the visible damage..there was a price sticker under the most damaged shoe LOL sorry to write an essay but after all that trouble, this pair was a breeze to get. The seller was a sweetheart and she made everything so easy and stress-free! 

I love them. Totally worth every penny


----------



## l.a_girl19

dc419 said:


> I got these awhile ago but I wanted to get vibrams on them before posting.
> I got them back from the cobblers today
> 
> Chi-chi :



Lovely! Ankle strap CLs are so elegant! Congrats



beagly911 said:


> Not an exciting new pair but they will be my go to pair for work!



I love them! Perfect for work indeed



stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...



They look fab on you! Pigalle Queen, you look amazing in all styles:worthy:


----------



## dc419

Thank you!! I want the halte eventually too!


l.a_girl19 said:


> Lovely! Ankle strap CLs are so elegant! Congrats


----------



## jeshika

*stilly*, the bananas look fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> Lovely! Ankle strap CLs are so elegant! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> I love them! Perfect for work indeed
> 
> 
> 
> They look fab on you! Pigalle Queen, you look amazing in all styles:worthy:


 
I can't wait to pair them with...well Heck ALL of my closet!!!!!  I love how comfy they are but wish they had a little more toe clevage....guess I'll have to get some piggies!!!  woo hoo the next want list item has been found!!!  

Quick question...are there any closed toe exotics in a 90 or below????


----------



## l.a_girl19

beagly911 said:


> I can't wait to pair them with...well Heck ALL of my closet!!!!!  I love how comfy they are but wish they had a little more toe clevage....guess I'll have to get some piggies!!!  woo hoo the next want list item has been found!!!
> 
> Quick question...are there any closed toe exotics in a 90 or below????



I think so I am not sure if there is anything this season but I have seen a few on ebay. You can check online stores such as neiman, saks, barneys, and ecomm you might find a few styles. I hope this helps


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Congrats Ladies!  I'm so far behind but all the shoes are gorg!!!
LAGirl- congrats I'm so happy for you! *They are fantastic!!!
Jenay- what a haul, love them all!
Beagly- Nice! *Lovely work shoe!
Stilly- They make your legs look amazing!
DC419- congrats nice choice!
CEC.LV4eva- love them! *I haven't worn mine, but they look great in you!!!

So sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...



Congrats Stilly! They look great on you! I always love your dresses, you have great taste


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> Not an exciting new pair but they will be my go to pair for work!



Good pair for work! Congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NANI1972 said:


> Wowza! These look amazing on you! You have a great figure!



Thank you Nani 
I've seen you in your HL dresses too... wowzaaaaa


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dc419 said:


> I got these awhile ago but I wanted to get vibrams on them before posting.
> I got them back from the cobblers today
> 
> Chi-chi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr



Oooh I like this pair! Congrats! 

If you don't mind me asking, did the cobbler put a nail/screw at tip of the outsole??? Is this to prevent the tip from wearing down too quickly? I've never seen this been done to pointy shoes before.


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I can finally post here again!!!

My new NP Python Batiks!


----------



## dc419

SpursGirlJen said:


> Congrats Ladies!  I'm so far behind but all the shoes are gorg!!!
> LAGirl- congrats I'm so happy for you! *They are fantastic!!!
> Jenay- what a haul, love them all!
> Beagly- Nice! *Lovely work shoe!
> Stilly- They make your legs look amazing!
> DC419- congrats nice choice!
> CEC.LV4eva- love them! *I haven't worn mine, but they look great in you!!!
> 
> So sorry if I missed anyone


Thank you!!




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh I like this pair! Congrats!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did the cobbler put a nail/screw at tip of the outsole??? Is this to prevent the tip from wearing down too quickly? I've never seen this been done to pointy shoes before.


Yes, I believe it is to prevent the tip from wearing down too quickly.
It isn't a nail, but it has three prongs that's attached to the shoe.  It  does not show through to the inside of the shoes either. I can send you a  closer picture if you are interested. Just PM me your email. 



purseinsanity said:


> Congrats everyone!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## dc419

Lovely! I want a pair!!!



purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *dc419*!


----------



## cts900

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!



stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...



I love these on you.


----------



## purseinsanity

^  Thanks hon!!


----------



## soleilbrun

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!


 Congratulations!! They are beautiful.  I'd love a pair but don't know where to start the search.  Where did you find these lovelies?


----------



## purseinsanity

soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations!! They are beautiful.  I'd love a pair but don't know where to start the search.  Where did you find these lovelies?



Thanks!  An amazing, wonderful tPFer led me to them!


----------



## hazeltt

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!



These are beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *hazeltt*!!


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> Not an exciting new pair but they will be my go to pair for work!


 
Yay! They look great on you! I am also working on my 'can wear to work' collection 



stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...


 
Seriously, *stilly*... You should get more non-Piggies: you look just as amazing in other styles as you do in piggies! 



purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!


 
 What a beautifully-colored pair!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!



They are lovely!


----------



## dbeth

Stilly----LOVE the Nude Banana's on you!!! 

Purseinsanity--Aren't the Batiks gorgeous?!   Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you Nani
> I've seen you in your HL dresses too... wowzaaaaa


  Awww thanks babe!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *Dessye*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> They are lovely!



They are, aren't they?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

dbeth said:


> Stilly----LOVE the Nude Banana's on you!!!
> 
> Purseinsanity--Aren't the Batiks gorgeous?!   Congrats!



Yes, I love them!  Thanks *dbeth*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*PURSE*!!! Congrats on your fabulous Batiks!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *PURSE*!!! Congrats on your fabulous Batiks!



Thanks *Bella*!  Your avatar was very inspiring!


----------



## hunniesochic

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!



congrats!!! love these shoes!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thank you *hunnie*!!!


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> Love them! They look lovely on you!!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's a spectacular color for you!! You have great taste in shoes!


 


juicyjeans said:


> *Stilly* those look amazing on you!


 


beagly911 said:


> They are beatiful! They look so good on you!


 
They look fab on you! Pigalle Queen, you look amazing in all styles:worthy:[/QUOTE]



jeshika said:


> *stilly*, the bananas look fantastic on you!!!!


 


SpursGirlJen said:


> Congrats Ladies! I'm so far behind but all the shoes are gorg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Stilly! They look great on you! I always love your dresses, you have great taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! They look great on you! I am also working on my 'can wear to work' collection
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautifully-colored pair!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the great comments!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## l.a_girl19

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!



The NP is such a beautiful style. So practical. You have the best of both worlds in this pair. The python batik is so glamourous IMO Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Love all the new stuff, ladies!


----------



## purseinsanity

l.a_girl19 said:


> The NP is such a beautiful style. So practical. You have the best of both worlds in this pair. The python batik is so glamourous IMO Congrats!



Thanks *l.a_girl*!  They're so comfortable too!


----------



## amazigrace

*purse* and *stilly* beautiful new additions.
LOVE those nude Bananas!


----------



## juicyjeans

Already revealed, but sharing here as well


----------



## Clooky001

juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well



Love the colour, their stunning congrats


----------



## l.a_girl19

juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well



I diieeee!


----------



## juicyjeans

Clooky001 said:


> Love the colour, their stunning congrats


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> I diieeee!


 
Thank you ladies


----------



## BagsR4Me

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!


 
 Congrats, shoe twin!! They're GORGEOUS!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well


 
Girl, you are on a roll. Very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## juicyjeans

BagsR4Me said:


> Girl, you are on a roll. Very pretty. Congrats!!


 
Thank you *Bags* Never too many shoes  LOL


----------



## dirtyaddiction

juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well



such a pretty color!


----------



## cts900

Very pretty, *juicy*.  Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

I love them, *juicy*!!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well



Love them! That pink is fantastic! I want a pair of these!


----------



## juicyjeans

dirtyaddiction said:


> such a pretty color!


 


cts900 said:


> Very pretty, *juicy*. Congrats!


 


rdgldy said:


> I love them, *juicy*!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Love them! That pink is fantastic! I want a pair of these!


 
Thank you girls


----------



## kgbnyc

These are TDF!  I am dying for them....where did you get them?  I'm on the hunt 



juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well


----------



## kgbnyc

My latest is a pair of Maggie


----------



## laleeza

wow ladies - so many great new purchases!!



juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well


ooooh I love this color!! they look great on you!
congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

kgbnyc said:


> These are TDF! I am dying for them....where did you get them? I'm on the hunt


 
Thank you *kgbnyc * They were a LUCKY eBay find!!! Congrats on the Maggie's they are FAB!



kgbnyc said:


> My latest is a pair of Maggie


 


laleeza said:


> wow ladies - so many great new purchases!!
> 
> 
> ooooh I love this color!! they look great on you!
> congrats!


 
Thank you *laleeza *


----------



## kgbnyc

ENJOY THEM they are amazing!  The color is just FAB....it's called Barbie Pink right?  I'll continue to hunt 



juicyjeans said:


> Thank you *kgbnyc * They were a LUCKY eBay find!!! Congrats on the Maggie's they are FAB!


----------



## juicyjeans

kgbnyc said:


> ENJOY THEM they are amazing! The color is just FAB....it's called Barbie Pink right? I'll continue to hunt
> 
> 
> 
> juicyjeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *kgbnyc * They were a LUCKY eBay find!!! Congrats on the Maggie's they are FAB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are technically "Fuchsia Suede" but the color is very Barbie Pink in person, no purple variation at all...Mine didn't come with the box but I did a search and found an old NAP link http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37605 - I'm pretty sure that these are the same, although the color on the screen just doesn't even compare!
Click to expand...


----------



## kgbnyc

Thank you!  That's definitely helpful! 



juicyjeans said:


> kgbnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY THEM they are amazing! The color is just FAB....it's called Barbie Pink right? I'll continue to hunt
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are technically "Fuchsia Suede" but the color is very Barbie Pink in person, no purple variation at all...Mine didn't come with the box but I did a search and found an old NAP link http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37605 - I'm pretty sure that these are the same, although the color on the screen just doesn't even compare!
Click to expand...


----------



## heiress-ox

kgbnyc said:


> My latest is a pair of Maggie



I love this picture & congrats on the beautiful Maggies!


----------



## kgbnyc

Thank you...thank you 



heiress-ox said:


> I love this picture & congrats on the beautiful Maggies!


----------



## amazigrace

*juicy,* love the color of those!

*kgbnyc,* LOVE those maggies!

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

kgbnyc said:


> My latest is a pair of Maggie


 
They are beautiful!



juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well


 
The color is so pretty!



purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!


 
Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

beagly911 said:


> Not an exciting new pair but they will be my go to pair for work!


 
Even if they are not 'an exciting new pair' they are still amazing!



stilly said:


> I took my new Nude Bananas out for a test drive today...


 
Classic and gorgeous!



dc419 said:


> I got these awhile ago but I wanted to get vibrams on them before posting.
> got them back from the cobblers today
> 
> Chi-chi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/6012750697/
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin CHI CHI by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
So pretty!



chacci1 said:


> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful new maggies!
Click to expand...


----------



## laleeza

kgbnyc said:


> My latest is a pair of Maggie



Gorgeous!! 
they look so much better on than I thought they would!


----------



## kgbnyc

STUNNING! 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Even if they are not 'an exciting new pair' they are still amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> chacci1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful new maggies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## juicyjeans

amazigrace said:


> *juicy,* love the color of those!
> 
> *kgbnyc,* LOVE those maggies!
> 
> Congrats to both of you!


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse* and *stilly* beautiful new additions.
> LOVE those nude Bananas!



Thank you hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well



Gorgeous!  And they look amazing on you.


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats, shoe twin!! They're GORGEOUS!!



  I love them!  Thanks so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

kgbnyc said:


> My latest is a pair of Maggie



Hubba hubba!!


----------



## purseinsanity

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!



  Thank you *glamourgirlnikk*!


----------



## purseinsanity

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Even if they are not 'an exciting new pair' they are still amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> chacci1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new CL purchase for the next little while...
> 
> I was originally on the waitlist for the 160, but cancelled thinking they'd be too high. Then I put myself on the waitlist for the 140 but was too late in the game...
> Thus I diverted toward another brand... (Charlotte Olympia) but then to my surprise, the 140 recently popped up in my size online. I obviously couldn't resist the temptation, so here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful new maggies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Maggies on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BagsR4Me

kgbnyc said:


> My latest is a pair of Maggie


 
Beautiful! I like the look with the tights. Congrats!!


----------



## kgbnyc

Thank you ladies!!!!!! 



BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful! I like the look with the tights. Congrats!!


 


purseinsanity said:


> Hubba hubba!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kgbnyc said:


> My latest is a pair of Maggie



Congrats! I'm getting love maggies too much....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> I can finally post here again!!!
> 
> My new NP Python Batiks!



Love batik skin! Congrats dear!


----------



## chacci1

The nude patent Maggie!!
Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ I love them  
I'd keep the 140 - that's like my practical, yet sexy height!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*chacci1:* Definitely keep the 140 !!!!
Big Congrat !!
I love the nude Maggie


----------



## chanel*liz

^^ im biased b/c i love anything 160  if you can find the 160 i'd go with that!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



OMG I love these Maggies! I can't do 160 so I'd vote for the 140. Still high, but easier to walk in.


----------



## chacci1

chanel*liz said:


> ^^ im biased b/c i love anything 160  if you can find the 160 i'd go with that!!



Me too!!  I'm trying to be a little more practical but then I feel like I'm cheating on the 160!!  I just bought the leopard and the black/black in 160.  Dilemmas dilemmas!!  Ha ha


----------



## chacci1

Thank you heiress, seductive and aoqpti!!!  You ladies are convincing me that these may be the way to go!  I have so many 160's!!!  I will admit that it's a change for me!!  I feel like I'm cheating on the 160's!  Ha ha


----------



## beagly911

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate. Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


 
I love them in the 140!  They are gorgy!!


----------



## kgbnyc

Thank you! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats! I'm getting love maggies too much....


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate. Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


 
Beautiful, sweetie!! 

I'd say keep the 140s!


----------



## kgbnyc

OMG these are incredible!  I didn't even know they came in nude (I might just have to get them even though I already own a black pair).  I'd say keep the 140s....I am personally not a fan of 160s.....

Where did you buy this pair!  I am dying here....:drooling: 




chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


----------



## cts900

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



They are _beautiful_ on you.  Keep the 140s .


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



They look fab on you! Keep them - for something different


----------



## jeshika

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



These look great on you!!!!!  i think you should keep them! they are casual enough for all day.


----------



## chacci1

kgbnyc said:


> OMG these are incredible!  I didn't even know they came in nude (I might just have to get them even though I already own a black pair).  I'd say keep the 140s....I am personally not a fan of 160s.....
> 
> Where did you buy this pair!  I am dying here....:drooling:



I purchased them from the e-comm site but I know that Robertson and Vegas rec'd their 140mm shipment.  I know other stores are also getting them but I don't know when??  Horatio is getting the 160 but it hasn't come in yet.  I love your black ones!!!!  (I have the same ones!)  Good luck finding them.  If you need any help let me know (I have some great SA's in a few of the boutiques!).


----------



## chacci1

jeshika said:


> These look great on you!!!!!  i think you should keep them! they are casual enough for all day.





laleeza said:


> They look fab on you! Keep them - for something different





cts900 said:


> They are _beautiful_ on you.  Keep the 140s .





jenaywins said:


> Beautiful, sweetie!!
> 
> I'd say keep the 140s!





beagly911 said:


> I love them in the 140!  They are gorgy!!



THANK YOU LADIES!!!  I value all of your input!!  I think you all may have convinced me to keep the 140's!!!  I am so tempted to always go for the higher heel height that I forget to also think about practicality!  I think this 140 offers me both!!  You've convinced me!!!


----------



## gymangel812

they look awesome on you!!


chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


----------



## lottapalooza

Here are my Very Prive 120 in nude satin & chantilly lace!! 

I was going to post mod pics, but I believe they are faulty and want to return them, so I dont want to try them on too much... 

here's hoping they will replace them because I absolutely adore them!


----------



## hazeltt

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



They look great on you! Keep the 140!


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love batik skin! Congrats dear!



Thank you *CRISPEDROSA*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



Stunning!!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


 
They are gorgeous!! Definitely keep the 140.


----------



## MrsHearnie

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



OMG nude Maggies!!! Didn't even know they existed!!! *dies* keep the 140! Especially if you have lots of 160's you might enjoy a different look


----------



## Dessye

lottapalooza said:


> Here are my Very Prive 120 in nude satin & chantilly lace!!
> 
> I was going to post mod pics, but I believe they are faulty and want to return them, so I dont want to try them on too much...
> 
> here's hoping they will replace them because I absolutely adore them!



They are gorgeous!!!  Why are they faulty?


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



They look so gorgeous on you!!!   If you want practicality then I agree with your decision to keep the 140s


----------



## lottapalooza

Dessye said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Why are they faulty?


 
Oh God, where do I start? 

Firstly, there is a pin hole right through the leather and out the other side of the lace on one shoe - looks like a pricing tag has been put through? 

The insoles of both shoes are lifting a lot - like the glue isn't sticking?

There are water marks in both sections of suede (inside) around the heel - there is also a red smudge in one suede section

Various little black spots and smudges, looks like glue marks? I thought it was just fluff, but when i try to get it off, it smudges

A few slight scuff marks on the red soles

But the worst part? on each heel, where the heel tip meets the red soles, there are black texter marks on the red sole - you can clearly see where someone has used a black texter to colour in the black tip, but unfortunately they have also got it on the red sole . I could have lived with everything else (not that I should have to) but I refuse to put up with that. Also, on one heel, the red sole is cut at a slight angle, so it doesnt quite meet the heel tip properly.

I have pics to post of all the above,.. I just dont have enough posts yet to create my own thread..

sorry for the long post!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^to each his own but all of what you describe doesn't seem like a big deal to me. They're shoes - they go on the ground and sometimes they even get dirty  Maybe it's just me though


----------



## lottapalooza

To each his own  - I prefer not to pay $1000 for a pair of shoes that didn&#8217;t at least *arrive* in pristine condition.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lottapalooza said:


> To each his own  - I prefer not to pay $1000 for a pair of shoes that didnt at least *arrive* in pristine condition.


 
Good luck with your return! 

The shoes are gorgeous. I agree, if there are things about them that make you unhappy, that's too much money to spend and not have a pair with a condition that is unacceptable to you.

Congrats just the same!


----------



## Miss_Q

I have this color already in the NP's but I love them both too much to care. Plus the way I look at it, I can wear one in the spring and summer and the other pair in the fall and winter. 

My eBay find and one of my UGH's:

Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron 85


----------



## purseinsanity

Very pretty *Miss Q*!


----------



## juicyjeans

Miss_Q said:


> I have this color already in the NP's but I love them both too much to care. Plus the way I look at it, I can wear one in the spring and summer and the other pair in the fall and winter.
> 
> My eBay find and one of my UGH's:
> 
> Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron 85


 
ooohhh  they are gorgeeee! I love glittart, I have them in a higher heel height and they are super sexy!!! Congrats and enjoy them


----------



## chacci1

lottapalooza said:


> Oh God, where do I start?
> 
> Firstly, there is a pin hole right through the leather and out the other side of the lace on one shoe - looks like a pricing tag has been put through?
> 
> The insoles of both shoes are lifting a lot - like the glue isn't sticking?
> 
> There are water marks in both sections of suede (inside) around the heel - there is also a red smudge in one suede section
> 
> Various little black spots and smudges, looks like glue marks? I thought it was just fluff, but when i try to get it off, it smudges
> 
> A few slight scuff marks on the red soles
> 
> But the worst part? on each heel, where the heel tip meets the red soles, there are black texter marks on the red sole - you can clearly see where someone has used a black texter to colour in the black tip, but unfortunately they have also got it on the red sole . I could have lived with everything else (not that I should have to) but I refuse to put up with that. Also, on one heel, the red sole is cut at a slight angle, so it doesnt quite meet the heel tip properly.
> 
> I have pics to post of all the above,.. I just dont have enough posts yet to create my own thread..
> 
> sorry for the long post!



That's too bad!!!! You're shoes should be absolutely perfect when you receive them.  Good luck with your return!


----------



## kgbnyc

If you can PM me the info for SAs from Places that might have these in stock I'd GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you in advance! 



chacci1 said:


> I purchased them from the e-comm site but I know that Robertson and Vegas rec'd their 140mm shipment. I know other stores are also getting them but I don't know when?? Horatio is getting the 160 but it hasn't come in yet. I love your black ones!!!! (I have the same ones!) Good luck finding them. If you need any help let me know (I have some great SA's in a few of the boutiques!).


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

juicyjeans said:


> Already revealed, but sharing here as well


 

i love these! the color looks so good with your tan!


----------



## juicyjeans

These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...









Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters


----------



## chacci1

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters



Nothing special??????  These are beautiful!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters


 
juicy-you are on a rollll! lol cute fam


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate. Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


 

love love! the blend of nude textures is doin' it for me. I'd say keep the 140s because thinking of 160s makes my toes hurt lol


----------



## juicyjeans

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> i love these! the color looks so good with your tan!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> juicy-you are on a rollll! lol cute fam


 
Thank you *Choco*  I just had the urge to say "somebody stop meee" (with "The Mask" on ) LOL 



chacci1 said:


> Nothing special?????? These are beautiful!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


 
*chacci* thank you


----------



## BagsR4Me

Miss_Q said:


> I have this color already in the NP's but I love them both too much to care. Plus the way I look at it, I can wear one in the spring and summer and the other pair in the fall and winter.
> 
> My eBay find and one of my UGH's:
> 
> Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron 85


 
I LOVE Glittarts. These are GORGEOUS! I agree, who cares if you already have them in another style? I think your idea about wearing one pair in the colder months and another in the warmer months is perfect.

AMAZING! Congrats!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters


 
Nothing special??? Are you kidding me? Those are beautiful! I've always wanted a pair like this, but they're not easy to come by.

Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters


Love them!  They are going to go with almost anything.  Congrats


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I'm still gathering my work appropriate CLs so this purchase isn't really fun enough to do a real reveal but I wanted to share my Simple 85s in Kid Leather. I like this height so much better than my Misticas lol my feet feel like straight up kayaks in 60mm! Ladies...


----------



## aoqtpi

Miss_Q said:


> I have this color already in the NP's but I love them both too much to care. Plus the way I look at it, I can wear one in the spring and summer and the other pair in the fall and winter.
> 
> My eBay find and one of my UGH's:
> 
> Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron 85



Yay for Ron Rons! Love this colour!


----------



## kgbnyc

Congrats!  I have the same pair and its my work staple shoe!  And I find them just as exciting as any other CL 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm still gathering my work appropriate CLs so this purchase isn't really fun enough to do a real reveal but I wanted to share my Simple 85s in Kid Leather. I like this height so much better than my Misticas lol my feet feel like straight up kayaks in 60mm! Ladies...


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters



What a great addition to your VP fam! I love these Orlato!


----------



## juicyjeans

BagsR4Me said:


> Nothing special??? Are you kidding me? Those are beautiful! I've always wanted a pair like this, but they're not easy to come by.
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thank you *Bags * I agree, they are hard to find. I kept seeing them but not in my size...finally they are mine!



beagly911 said:


> Love them! They are going to go with almost anything. Congrats


 
Thanks *beagly*  I was pleasantly surprised at that. They have the ability to look both black & brown depending on what they are contrasted with, they are even better in my eyes now that I know how versatile they are!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm still gathering my work appropriate CLs so this purchase isn't really fun enough to do a real reveal but I wanted to share my Simple 85s in Kid Leather. I like this height so much better than my Misticas lol my feet feel like straight up kayaks in 60mm! Ladies...


 
Love them *Choco*  Simples are amazing, they look great on and are super comfy! They are def a win win pair  enjoy them! 



aoqtpi said:


> What a great addition to your VP fam! I love these Orlato!


 
Thank you *aoqtpi* I have one more VP surprise on the way, but I vow not to tell until they arrive


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Thank you *aoqtpi* I have one more VP surprise on the way, but I vow not to tell until they arrive


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


>


All I will say it that this might be my most incredible pair yet... :locked:


----------



## laleeza

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters



 shoe twinkies on these!


----------



## annamoon

They look fantastic on you, love the tattoes, is it me or is one foot wider that the other?



juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters


----------



## juicyjeans

laleeza said:


> shoe twinkies on these!


yayyyy 



annamoon said:


> They look fantastic on you, love the tattoes, is it me or is one foot wider that the other?


 
Thank you  I think it is just the way I am standing in that pic, I do have wide feet but I think by lifting the right one slightly it gave it foot lypo  hehe


----------



## icecreamom

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


 
Ohhhhhhh!!!! 
140mm is more practical, it really depends on your lifestyle. I would defintely keep the 140


----------



## icecreamom

Miss_Q said:


> I have this color already in the NP's but I love them both too much to care. Plus the way I look at it, I can wear one in the spring and summer and the other pair in the fall and winter.
> 
> My eBay find and one of my UGH's:
> 
> Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron 85


 
Congrats on finding your UHG! What a Great feeling


----------



## rdgldy

*miss q,* I love the burgundy glittart ronrons. I have to move mine on as they were a bit too small.  They are so pretty, I understand the need for more than one pair of this gorgeous color.


----------



## eldebrang

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????


They look gorgeous on you   Are 160s comfortable to walk on? I don't have any maggies so don't know if they have a hidden platform... The color is beautiful...


----------



## hunniesochic

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters



Glamorous!!!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm still gathering my work appropriate CLs so this purchase isn't really fun enough to do a real reveal but I wanted to share my Simple 85s in Kid Leather. I like this height so much better than my Misticas lol my feet feel like straight up kayaks in 60mm! Ladies...



Great choice! congrats!


----------



## hunniesochic

Miss_Q said:


> I have this color already in the NP's but I love them both too much to care. Plus the way I look at it, I can wear one in the spring and summer and the other pair in the fall and winter.
> 
> My eBay find and one of my UGH's:
> 
> Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron 85



the colors are pretty...


----------



## heiress-ox

chacci1 said:


> THANK YOU LADIES!!!  I value all of your input!!  I think you all may have convinced me to keep the 140's!!!  I am so tempted to always go for the higher heel height that I forget to also think about practicality!  I think this 140 offers me both!!  You've convinced me!!!



Yay, so glad you decided to keep the 140s, they did look fabulous on you!



Miss_Q said:


> I have this color already in the NP's but I love them both too much to care. Plus the way I look at it, I can wear one in the spring and summer and the other pair in the fall and winter.
> 
> My eBay find and one of my UGH's:
> 
> Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron 85



Congrats on finding an UHG, such a good feeling & I love the Ron Rons




juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...


I love them *Juicy* they definitely are special, you are on such a roll & I love it!


----------



## BagsR4Me

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm still gathering my work appropriate CLs so this purchase isn't really fun enough to do a real reveal but I wanted to share my Simple 85s in Kid Leather. I like this height so much better than my Misticas lol my feet feel like straight up kayaks in 60mm! Ladies...


 
Nice, congrats!!


----------



## GrRoxy

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



I love them! They re sooo pretty  (I was admiring them from some time on Louboutins website lol)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> The nude patent Maggie!!
> Here is my only debate.  Do I keep these that are the 140 or return and get the 160????



Keep the 140!!!! Congrats, they look great on you


----------



## cts900

Great new buys, ladies!


----------



## juicyjeans

hunniesochic said:


> Glamorous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice! congrats!


 


heiress-ox said:


> Yay, so glad you decided to keep the 140s, they did look fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on finding an UHG, such a good feeling & I love the Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> I love them *Juicy* they definitely are special, you are on such a roll & I love it!


 
Thank you *hunnie* &* heiress *


----------



## Fashion1

I just discovered Louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the Grey Suede Lady Gres 120, and today I got my second at NM consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so I was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and I just had to have these. Presenting Royal Blue 90 Patent Calf Pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but I figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...


----------



## aoqtpi

Fashion1 said:


> I just discovered Louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the Grey Suede Lady Gres 120, and today I got my second at NM consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so I was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and I just had to have these. Presenting Royal Blue 90 Patent Calf Pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but I figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...



Beautiful colour!


----------



## chacci1

gymangel812 said:


> they look awesome on you!!





hazeltt said:


> They look great on you! Keep the 140!





purseinsanity said:


> Stunning!!!!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are gorgeous!! Definitely keep the 140.





MrsHearnie said:


> OMG nude Maggies!!! Didn't even know they existed!!! *dies* keep the 140! Especially if you have lots of 160's you might enjoy a different look





Dessye said:


> They look so gorgeous on you!!!   If you want practicality then I agree with your decision to keep the 140s



THANK YOU LADIES!!!!  I AM KEEPING THE 140'S!  IT JUST MAKES MORE SENSE TO ME CONSIDERING I CAN ONLY WEAR THE 160'S FOR A FEW HOURS MAX IN ANY GIVEN TIME!!!


----------



## chacci1

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> love love! the blend of nude textures is doin' it for me. I'd say keep the 140s because thinking of 160s makes my toes hurt lol



HA HA!!!  THE 160'S ARE NOT TOO BAD...(FOR SHORT PERIODS OF TIME AT LEAST!!)



icecreamom said:


> Ohhhhhhh!!!!
> 140mm is more practical, it really depends on your lifestyle. I would defintely keep the 140



I AGREE!  MY LIFESTYLE IS REALLY NOT THAT GLAMOROUS....I'VE DECIDED TODAY THAT I NEED MORE PRACTICAL SHOES IN MY LIFE!  HA HA!



eldebrang said:


> They look gorgeous on you   Are 160s comfortable to walk on? I don't have any maggies so don't know if they have a hidden platform... The color is beautiful...



BELIEVE IT OR NOT, THE 160'S ARE NOT THAT BAD!  (DEPENDING ON THE SHOE OF COURSE!).  I HAVE 2 PAIRS OF MAGGIES IN THE 160 HEIGHT AND NOW 2 IN THE 140'S.  THE 140 IS DEFINITELY MUCH BETTER, BUT THE 160 REALLY IS NOT THAT BAD.  AND YES, IT DOES HAVE A HIDDEN PLATFORM WHICH ALWAYS HELPS!!


----------



## chacci1

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm still gathering my work appropriate CLs so this purchase isn't really fun enough to do a real reveal but I wanted to share my Simple 85s in Kid Leather. I like this height so much better than my Misticas lol my feet feel like straight up kayaks in 60mm! Ladies...




All CL purchases are worth a reveal!!!  I wear my simple pumps ALL THE TIME!  Amazing that sometimes, the simpler the shoe, the more I wear them!!  (I need to remember that!).  Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## chacci1

fashion1 said:


> i just discovered louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the grey suede lady gres 120, and today i got my second at nm consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so i was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and i just had to have these. Presenting royal blue 90 patent calf pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but i figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...




love the color!!!  Fab!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Fashion1 said:


> I just discovered Louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the Grey Suede Lady Gres 120, and today I got my second at NM consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so I was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and I just had to have these. Presenting Royal Blue 90 Patent Calf Pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but I figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...



So pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## icecreamom

Fashion1 said:


> I just discovered Louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the Grey Suede Lady Gres 120, and today I got my second at NM consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so I was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and I just had to have these. Presenting Royal Blue 90 Patent Calf Pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but I figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...


 Very pretty, they look comfortable as well!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morrigan in Karung :


----------



## juicyjeans

Fashion1 said:


> I just discovered Louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the Grey Suede Lady Gres 120, and today I got my second at NM consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so I was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and I just had to have these. Presenting Royal Blue 90 Patent Calf Pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but I figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...


 
Shelley  I am so jealous right now! She is on my list of future purchases, just haven't decided the color. Love that blue *Fashion* they look FAB on you, congrats!


----------



## dbeth

Fashion1 said:


> I just discovered Louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the Grey Suede Lady Gres 120, and today I got my second at NM consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so I was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and I just had to have these. Presenting Royal Blue 90 Patent Calf Pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but I figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...




LOVE that color!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm terribly behind, but all the new CLs are gorgeous ladies!!!

Hopefully tonight I'll be able to take pics and share what will be my last new pair for awhile


----------



## indi3r4

can't wait to see you latest and newest addition dezy!


----------



## 318Platinum

Blueberry12 said:


> Morrigan in Karung :



OMG!!!! Congrats!!!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it and was it on sale????


----------



## Blueberry12

318Platinum said:


> OMG!!!! Congrats!!!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it and *was it on sale*????





Yes!

I got it for a fantastic price , about 70 % off , $ 454 at Stanley Korshak , but it was the last one , it was gone from the homepage after I´ve bought the bag.


----------



## 318Platinum

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I got it for a fantastic price , about 70 % off , $ 454 at Stanley Korshak , but it was the last one , it was gone from the homepage after I´ve bought the bag.



 That was the ONE Loubie bag that I saw at the boutique and wanted!!! oh well. Congrats on Snagging it up, on sale (a drastic sale), and getting the last one!!! It is *HOTT* and I hope you always carry it in the best of health!!! You MUST post some MOD shots when you get a chance


----------



## Blueberry12

318Platinum said:


> That was the ONE Loubie bag that I saw at the boutique and wanted!!! oh well. Congrats on Snagging it up, on sale (a drastic sale), and getting the last one!!! It is *HOTT* and I hope you always carry it in the best of health!!! You MUST post some MOD shots when you get a chance





Thanx.

I hope you´ll find one soon.





I missed out the bag on the NAP sale , and was really sad , complained on the steals & deals chat and Moshi Moshi let me know that SK had the bag on sale...


----------



## Blueberry12

318Platinum said:


> That was the ONE Loubie bag that I saw at the boutique and wanted!!! oh well. Congrats on Snagging it up, on sale (a drastic sale), and getting the last one!!! It is *HOTT* and I hope you always carry it in the best of health!!! You MUST post some MOD shots when you get a chance



Posted modelling pix here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...day-to-me-a-reveal-698849-5.html#post19660718


----------



## stilly

My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Happy Birthday and congrats on finding the bag!!



Blueberry12 said:


> Posted modelling pix here:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...day-to-me-a-reveal-698849-5.html#post19660718




These ARE perfect for summer -- are there ANY pairs you don't look amazing in?!


stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.




.... also, I've been MIA for two weeks so going back through these seems impossible but believe me, I've been drooling!! Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:











... do they look too big?


----------



## AEGIS

ahhh you did get them!!! i was wondering! and like you say, you got them "for a song!"  and they look perfect!!!!!  not too big at all!!!







SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



Yay, congrats they are gorgeous! I don't think that they look too big at all, they're just fine.. hopefully your right foot will get better in no time so you can wear these beauties!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?


 
 They both look lovely and amazing on you guys!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> ahhh you did get them!!! i was wondering! and like you say, you got them "for a song!"  and they look perfect!!!!!  not too big at all!!!





heiress-ox said:


> Yay, congrats they are gorgeous! I don't think that they look too big at all, they're just fine.. hopefully your right foot will get better in no time so you can wear these beauties!





Dessye said:


> They both look lovely and amazing on you guys!!



Thank you ladies!! I was hoping I wouldn't look ridiculous


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



WOW, SCrazy!!! I am totally Jealy of you right now!!! I wanted those same pumps, but I was on the fence at the time!! I think that they would be FIERCE in a Daffodile. I wonder if I can get a Daff VIP'd with this python on it?? That is my Dream Shoe for right now!!! Congrats on the spectacular find, and I think that they are Perfect on you, not too big, not too small. I can't wait to see your outfits with these HOTTIES!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Blueberry12 said:


> Posted modelling pix here:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...day-to-me-a-reveal-698849-5.html#post19660718



TOTALLY GORGEY AND FAB!!!!! CONGRATS AGAIN ON SUCH A LOVELY LOUBIE PIECE!!!  THANKS FOR SHARING THE LINK!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> WOW, SCrazy!!! I am totally Jealy of you right now!!! I wanted those same pumps, but I was on the fence at the time!! I think that they would be FIERCE in a Daffodile. I wonder if I can get a Daff VIP'd with this python on it?? That is my Dream Shoe for right now!!! Congrats on the spectacular find, and I think that they are Perfect on you, not too big, not too small. I can't wait to see your outfits with these HOTTIES!!!



Thanks babe! I love this color scheme - I think it's so versatile and I'm very glad to have found them. 

I honestly don't know if they'll do a Daffs SO but it would be an incredible looking shoe! Let me know if you plan on filling out the SO paperwork - I'm curious about the process.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?


 
Hey Babe!!!
Glad your right foot is getting abit better.
No these are not too big , just perfect!!!
I love them on you!!

BTW, Love your siggy xx


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe! I love this color scheme - I think it's so versatile and I'm very glad to have found them.
> 
> I honestly don't know if they'll do a Daffs SO but it would be an incredible looking shoe! Let me know if you plan on filling out the SO paperwork - I'm curious about the process.



I hope that they can do a Daff with that python on it. I have seriously considered getting a pair made with that color Python, if I can. I will definitely think about it and keep you informed on what I do.  Congrats again on this Beautiful Loubie, SCrazy!!! I hope that you are feeling closer to 100% each minute of each day!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much for the well-wishes and the compliment on the shoes -- as long as I don't look ridiculous, I'm happy -- I keep taking them out of the box to molest them!! And it was so amazing to finally walk again after three and a half weeks -- I sent everyone a text saying "one small step for man...." And I'm still the only one who thinks it was clever 

As to the siggy - I woke up with that song on my mind today... brings back memories of my misspent youth  I'm so glad I'm not the only one that knows it!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hey Babe!!!
> Glad your right foot is getting abit better.
> No these are not too big , just perfect!!!
> I love them on you!!
> 
> BTW, Love your siggy xx




I hope so too! I really like the gradual color change. Plus, the combo seems so perfect for jeans. And I basically live in jeans and yoga pants so they're perfect for me -- when I can actually wear them again, that is  I start physical therapy on Tuesday so I'm trying to stay optimistic about the wait. Thanks for your kind wishes!! 



318Platinum said:


> I hope that they can do a Daff with that python on it. I have seriously considered getting a pair made with that color Python, if I can. I will definitely think about it and keep you informed on what I do.  Congrats again on this Beautiful Loubie, SCrazy!!! I hope that you are feeling closer to 100% each minute of each day!!


----------



## Blueberry12

318Platinum said:


> TOTALLY GORGEY AND FAB!!!!! CONGRATS AGAIN ON SUCH A LOVELY LOUBIE PIECE!!!  THANKS FOR SHARING THE LINK!



Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?





Stunning shoes!



Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Happy Birthday and congrats on finding the bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.






Very pretty shoes!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.


Wow, these look amazing on you! I was expecting another pair of Pigalles, and was very pleasantly surprised! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



They don't look too big at all! Glad you're walking on both legs now


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?


They look incredibly beautiful! Congrats hun


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.



Congrats! These are so pretty. They're perfect with that dress.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



Beautiful! I don't think they look big. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



They look GOOOORRRGGGEEEOUS! congrats for finding "the one that got away" haha! 



stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.



Beautiful! Love your dress too


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies, thank you so much!! I'm really, really glad to hear it -- and really, really looking forward to wearing them on both feet SOON! 



Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning shoes!
> 
> Congrats!





aoqtpi said:


> They don't look too big at all! Glad you're walking on both legs now





icecreamom said:


> They look incredibly beautiful! Congrats hun





BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful! I don't think they look big. They look great on you. Congrats!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> They look GOOOORRRGGGEEEOUS! congrats for finding "the one that got away" haha!


----------



## cts900

*SC*!!!!!  Congrats on such a special pair.  That combination of color and texture always blows me away.  They look like they fit beautifully to me.  How is your recovery going?


----------



## Blueberry12

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies, thank you so much!! I'm really, really glad to hear it -- and really, really looking forward to wearing them on both feet SOON!





I always size up with slingbacks anyway , I don´t like if the heels are hanging out...


I think they look great on you.

But you can always get peep toe half insoles if they don´t feel right...


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



They are gorgeous *A*! And don't look too big at all - they look just right!
So glad you found them! And happy to hear you're walking again!
Congrats on both counts babe!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you! You say the nicest things  Recovery is going well, I think. I'm very excited to be walking again although DH mocks me for looking like a zombie while I do  The ankle can support weight but can't bend in any way so I drag it. I start rehab on Tuesday and the doc said 2-3 months but I'm convinced I can pull it off faster than that. I'm a quick learner and stubborn to a stupid level 



cts900 said:


> *SC*!!!!!  Congrats on such a special pair.  That combination of color and texture always blows me away.  They look like they fit beautifully to me.  How is your recovery going?




I went TTS with the Lady Clou so I was a bit nervous about the size difference... I can see a quarter inch space between the end of my heel and the shoe at some angles but it's tight enough due to the slingback that I'm not worried about it flying off so I think I'm going to keep them as they are. At least until I can try it on both feet  Thanks again for your kind words!!



Blueberry12 said:


> I always size up with slingbacks anyway , I don´t like if the heels are hanging out...
> 
> I think they look great on you.
> 
> But you can always get peep toe half insoles if they don´t feel right...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

laleeza said:


> They are gorgeous *A*! And don't look too big at all - they look just right!
> So glad you found them! And happy to hear you're walking again!
> Congrats on both counts babe!



THANK YOU!!!  I am very excited about my super shuffle


----------



## Blueberry12

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! You say the nicest things  Recovery is going well, I think. I'm very excited to be walking again although DH mocks me for looking like a zombie while I do  The ankle can support weight but can't bend in any way so I drag it. I start rehab on Tuesday and the doc said 2-3 months but I'm convinced I can pull it off faster than that. I'm a quick learner and stubborn to a stupid level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went TTS with the Lady Clou so I was a bit nervous about the size difference... I can see a quarter inch space between the end of my heel and the shoe at some angles but it's tight enough due to the slingback that I'm not worried about it flying off so I think I'm going to keep them as they are. At least until I can try it on both feet  Thanks again for your kind words!!





I hope your feet will be fine soon.




I love your avatar. Schnauzers are so cute!


----------



## juicyjeans

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.



*stilly* I am totally in love with these  Congrats on the purchase!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> ... do they look too big?



*Schnauzer* holy cow  these are flippin incredible! Congrats


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much ladies! You are so, so kind!!



Blueberry12 said:


> I hope your feet will be fine soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your avatar. Schnauzers are so cute!





juicyjeans said:


> *Schnauzer* holy cow  these are flippin incredible! Congrats


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new additions, ladies! Congratulations!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.



These match your skirt perfectly & you look fab in them!! 





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?




I absolutely LOVE these!  I almost bought the Fifi at Shoe Inn in this color python!  Gorgeous---contrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



These are GORGEOUS!  And they look perfect on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.



So pretty!  And a perfect match with your dress!


----------



## purseinsanity

Fashion1 said:


> I just discovered Louboutin's and love them. My first pair were the Grey Suede Lady Gres 120, and today I got my second at NM consolidation sale. I randomly went in and they had just put out the shoes 10 minutes before that so I was super lucky! I was looking for a classic, and I just had to have these. Presenting Royal Blue 90 Patent Calf Pumps. Wish the heel was a little higher, but I figure it's a great work shoe. What do you ladies think? I'm still learning all the style names, etc. Funny, the extra heel tips are black and the ones on the shoe are tan...



What a great find!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Blueberry12 said:


> Morrigan in Karung :



Oooooh...love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm still gathering my work appropriate CLs so this purchase isn't really fun enough to do a real reveal but I wanted to share my Simple 85s in Kid Leather. I like this height so much better than my Misticas lol my feet feel like straight up kayaks in 60mm! Ladies...



Professional yet still stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

juicyjeans said:


> These arrived today  Nothing special, just something that I had admired from a far for some time now.  I would like you ladies to meet my Pony Hair VP's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VP fam shot with her sisters



"Nothing special"??!!  They're amazing!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I was so bummed when I missed these on the NAP sale...they were taken out of my basket before I could get all my info in, but luckily, I found these elsewhere!  Not the great deal I could've had, but I love 'em!

Black Denis:


----------



## purseinsanity

And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!






Without flash:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much!! They are a gorgeous color combo and I think very versatile. Maybe you'll reconsider the Fifi and we'll be shoe cousins, a few times removed 


dbeth said:


> I absolutely LOVE these!  I almost bought the Fifi at Shoe Inn in this color python!  Gorgeous---contrats!




Thanks so much!! I've been away for a while but I saw your latest Batik acquisition -- congrats on such stunners!

EDIT: as well as your two additional buys you just posted!! What a haul!


purseinsanity said:


> These are GORGEOUS!  And they look perfect on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much!! They are a gorgeous color combo and I think very versatile. Maybe you'll reconsider the Fifi and we'll be shoe cousins, a few times removed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! I've been away for a while but I saw your latest Batik acquisition -- congrats on such stunners!
> 
> EDIT: as well as your two additional buys you just posted!! What a haul!



  Thank you *Schnauzer*!


----------



## Blueberry12

purseinsanity said:


> Oooooh...love this!


----------



## Blueberry12

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



They are TDF!


----------



## Blueberry12

purseinsanity said:


> I was so bummed when I missed these on the NAP sale...they were taken out of my basket before I could get all my info in, but luckily, I found these elsewhere!  Not the great deal I could've had, but I love 'em!
> 
> Black Denis:



Very cute shoes!


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



OMG I love the eel in this colour! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?


 
*SC - *they are gorgeous!!!   and no they don't look too big!  I'm glad to hear that you doing the "super shuffle"


----------



## purseinsanity

Blueberry12 said:


> They are TDF!



Thanks *Blueberry*!!


----------



## beagly911

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


I love them, the color is awesome!


----------



## purseinsanity

Blueberry12 said:


> Very cute shoes!



Thank you again my dear!!


----------



## heiress-ox

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



I absolutely love these, the colour is beautiful!


----------



## soleilbrun

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


 Everything is gorgeous!  I love it when I get to see your posts.


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> OMG I love the eel in this colour! Congrats!



Thank you aoqtpi!  Yeah, I LOVE smoky grey...these were perfect because I didn't have any shoes remotely this color.


----------



## purseinsanity

beagly911 said:


> I love them, the color is awesome!



Thanks *beagly*!  :kiss:


----------



## purseinsanity

heiress-ox said:


> I absolutely love these, the colour is beautiful!



  Merci beaucoup *heiress-ox*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

soleilbrun said:


> Everything is gorgeous!  I love it when I get to see your posts.



  Thank you so much *soleilbrun*!!


----------



## Dessye

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


 


purseinsanity said:


> I was so bummed when I missed these on the NAP sale...they were taken out of my basket before I could get all my info in, but luckily, I found these elsewhere! Not the great deal I could've had, but I love 'em!
> 
> Black Denis:


 
Congrats on finding the Denis finally!   And the Eel VPs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*purse*, the anthracite eel is exquisite!!  What a gorgeous color.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

purseinsanity said:


> and my new anthracite eel vps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash:



wow! Stunning!!!


----------



## laleeza

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



Love these. Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dessye said:


> Congrats on finding the Denis finally!   And the Eel VPs are gorgeous!!!



Thanks *Dessye*!  Now I just need somewhere to go so I can wear them!


----------



## purseinsanity

rdgldy said:


> *purse*, the anthracite eel is exquisite!!  What a gorgeous color.



Thanks *rdgldy*!  :kiss:  I love grey.  Almost as versatile as black, but it gives another option.  Most of my wardrobe is in darker shades, so I think these will fit in well.


----------



## purseinsanity

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> wow! Stunning!!!



  Thanks *Nerdy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

laleeza said:


> Love these. Gorgeous!



  Thanks *laleeza*!


----------



## jenayb

Holy cow ladies!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Here a a couple of recent purchases. 

The 1st are the classic Decollete 100 in black patent, 1/2 size up
The 2nd are Zobra Glitter mini/calf 120 true to size 
The 3rd are Helmour 100 Glitter mini/purple 1/2 down. (I literally fell in love)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

beagly911 said:


> *SC - *they are gorgeous!!!   and no they don't look too big!  I'm glad to hear that you doing the "super shuffle"



 Thank you! My shuffle brings all the boys to the yard...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here a a couple of recent purchases.
> 
> The 1st are the classic Decollete 100 in black patent, 1/2 size up
> The 2nd are Zobra Glitter mini/calf 120 true to size
> The 3rd are Helmour 100 Glitter mini/purple 1/2 down. (I literally fell in love)



I've never even seen the Zobra but it's gorgeous! Congrats on all three pairs!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

^ Thanks, I actually had never seen them before either until the Saks summer sale, they didn't look like much at first glance, but when I tried them on, I fell in love.


----------



## cts900

*Sleeping*: These are lovely.  I would love to see modeling pics!  

*purse*: Beautiful new additions.  I think Anthracite Eel is beyond incredible.


----------



## GrRoxy

*Sleeping Beauty* great choice! I love your helmours


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Thanks ladies, I will post modeling pictures soon.


----------



## laleeza

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here a a couple of recent purchases.
> 
> The 1st are the classic Decollete 100 in black patent, 1/2 size up
> The 2nd are Zobra Glitter mini/calf 120 true to size
> The 3rd are Helmour 100 Glitter mini/purple 1/2 down. (I literally fell in love)



Love them all. Congrats!


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! My shuffle brings all the boys to the yard...



:lolots:


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

A modeling pic of Zobra 120


----------



## cts900

laleeza said:


> :lolots:





I had to bump the "CLs Soundtrack" thread from last summer in honor of *SC*'s shuffle! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/soundtrack-your-cls-today-week-month-your-entire-546273.html#post19675719


----------



## cts900

Sleeping Beauty said:


> A modeling pic of Zobra 120



Those are killer on!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> I had to bump the "CLs Soundtrack" thread from last summer in honor of *SC*'s shuffle!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/soundtrack-your-cls-today-week-month-your-entire-546273.html#post19675719



I am SO flattered  --- and now I really, really want a milkshake  Thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Sleeping Beauty said:


> A modeling pic of Zobra 120



Those are gorgeous - what season are they? I haven't seen them modeled or sold. The heel reminds me of the Luxura but the straps are like that other shoe whose name I can't remember but NTN bought in beige but then returned... I have the memory of a goldfish


----------



## Dessye

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here a a couple of recent purchases.
> 
> The 1st are the classic Decollete 100 in black patent, 1/2 size up
> The 2nd are Zobra Glitter mini/calf 120 true to size
> The 3rd are Helmour 100 Glitter mini/purple 1/2 down. (I literally fell in love)


 
Congrats!!  What a haul!  I can't wait to see your modelling pics! :snack:


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

cts900 said:


> Those are killer on!


Thanks, that's how I felt, and to think, I almost passed them by


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Those are gorgeous - what season are they? I haven't seen them modeled or sold. The heel reminds me of the Luxura but the straps are like that other shoe whose name I can't remember but NTN bought in beige but then returned... I have the memory of a goldfish



They are Spring/Summer 2011


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I am SO flattered  --- and now I really, really want a milkshake  Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *SC, Dessye, Blueberry, CEC, aoqtpi, BagsR4Me, Batty, juicy, dbeth & purseinsanity*!!!


----------



## stilly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?


 

These look amazing on you *SC*!!!
Can't wait to see you model them on both feet soon!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *SC*!!!
> Can't wait to see you model them on both feet soon!!!



Thanks so much! I can't wait to wear them


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



Loooovvvvveeeee!!!!!!  So glad you found them!!  They look a tad big, but nothing you can't work with!!  Congrats!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Loooovvvvveeeee!!!!!!  So glad you found them!!  They look a tad big, but nothing you can't work with!!  Congrats!!



Thank you love! I also think they look a tad big but as long as I don't look like I'm wearing my mother's shoes, I think I can live with it 

Also, shouldn't you be sharing some of your recent beauties with us?! I need more shoe porn in my life!!!


----------



## dc419

stilly said:


> My Titi Panama 120s. I love these for summer.
> I wore them to work today with a J Crew dress.


*stilly*, love the shoes with the dress! You look lovely!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?


*SchnauzerCrazy, *These look amazing on you!! I don't think they look too big! I would love to see more pics!



purseinsanity said:


> I was so bummed when I missed these on the NAP sale...they were taken out of my basket before I could get all my info in, but luckily, I found these elsewhere!  Not the great deal I could've had, but I love 'em!
> 
> Black Denis:





purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


*purseinsanity*, Love your new purchases! I would love to see mod pics of the Denis!



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here a a couple of recent purchases.
> 
> The 1st are the classic Decollete 100 in black patent, 1/2 size up
> The 2nd are Zobra Glitter mini/calf 120 true to size
> The 3rd are Helmour 100 Glitter mini/purple 1/2 down. (I literally fell in love)


*Sleeping Beauty*, love all three but I love the Helmour glitter the most! The purple is so sparkly and pretty! Mod pics please!


----------



## purseinsanity

dc419 said:


> *purseinsanity*, Love your new purchases! I would love to see mod pics of the Denis!



Thanks *dc419*!


----------



## 9distelle

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


----------



## aoqtpi

Sleeping Beauty said:


> A modeling pic of Zobra 120



These look great on you!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you love! I also think they look a tad big but as long as I don't look like I'm wearing my mother's shoes, I think I can live with it
> 
> Also, shouldn't you be sharing some of your recent beauties with us?! I need more shoe porn in my life!!!



Ha ha!!  Yes, I do have some new ones!!  I'm out of town right now but I promise I will upload when I get back home.  
The shoes are great.  And no, they don't look like your mom's shoes at all!!  Ha ha (unless of course she's a very stylish woman which then I'd be more than happy to say they do!)
How's your foot healing???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Ha ha!!  Yes, I do have some new ones!!  I'm out of town right now but I promise I will upload when I get back home.
> The shoes are great.  And no, they don't look like your mom's shoes at all!!  Ha ha (unless of course she's a very stylish woman which then I'd be more than happy to say they do!)
> How's your foot healing???



I can't WAIT to see photos of your new beauties -- you have my dream shoe closet, love, and it keeps getting better and better!

As to the rest, I'm walking - which makes me happy  I still can't bend it so I have to keep it stiff while walking (wearing the fancy shmancy boot!) so DH says I look like a zombie shuffling along. He was making fun of me the other day because I'm really slow -- he said that if the zombie apocalypse happened tomorrow, he wouldn't need to outrun the zombies, he'd just need to outrun me... And then he said that may not work because they may mistake me for one of them and make me their leader


----------



## BagsR4Me

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


 
Congrats on both! These Anthra Eel VPs are STUNNING!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here a a couple of recent purchases.
> 
> The 1st are the classic Decollete 100 in black patent, 1/2 size up
> The 2nd are Zobra Glitter mini/calf 120 true to size
> The 3rd are Helmour 100 Glitter mini/purple 1/2 down. (I literally fell in love)


 
All 3 are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Modeling pics of Helmour


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I can't WAIT to see photos of your new beauties -- you have my dream shoe closet, love, and it keeps getting better and better!
> 
> As to the rest, I'm walking - which makes me happy  I still can't bend it so I have to keep it stiff while walking (wearing the fancy shmancy boot!) so DH says I look like a zombie shuffling along. He was making fun of me the other day because I'm really slow -- he said that if the zombie apocalypse happened tomorrow, he wouldn't need to outrun the zombies, he'd just need to outrun me... And then he said that may not work because *they may mistake me for one of them and make me their leader*


----------



## dc419

Thanks for posting mod pics! They look stunning on you! 
ahhh so sparkly! love them!


Sleeping Beauty said:


> Modeling pics of Helmour


----------



## juicyjeans

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Modeling pics of Helmour


 
ooohhh so pretty


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Thanks ladies!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here a a couple of recent purchases.
> 
> The 1st are the classic Decollete 100 in black patent, 1/2 size up
> The 2nd are Zobra Glitter mini/calf 120 true to size
> The 3rd are Helmour 100 Glitter mini/purple 1/2 down. (I literally fell in love)



All are beautiful!  My favorite are the purple...what a rich color!


----------



## purseinsanity

cts900 said:


> *Sleeping*: These are lovely.  I would love to see modeling pics!
> 
> *purse*: Beautiful new additions.  I think Anthracite Eel is beyond incredible.



Thank you *cts*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sleeping Beauty said:


> A modeling pic of Zobra 120



Wow!  Those look amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

9distelle said:


>


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on both! These Anthra Eel VPs are STUNNING!



Thanks *BagsR4Me*!  I'm a huge fan of grey, so I was happy to find these.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Modeling pics of Helmour



Hubba hubba!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Thanks Purseinsanity, I went a little shoe shopping crazy.


----------



## Dessye

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Modeling pics of Helmour



Awesome mod pics, *Sleeping Beauty*!  You pull off the Helmour very well.   And the Zobra looks awesome on you too!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

^ Thanks Dessye, both shoes are out of the norm for me, but I'm trying to amp it up a little bit and keep everything else simple.


----------



## Glamorous ~

My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.



LOVE! It's my favorite Sobek color!


----------



## poppyseed

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Modeling pics of Helmour


 

Oh they are stunning, the purple is to die for! Love the combo with yellow clutch


----------



## aoqtpi

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.



Love the Sobek!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Modeling pics of Helmour



I love that you aren't afraid of color. I need more of that in my life


----------



## kgbnyc

these are TDF!  I am lusting after these in emerald green! 



Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.


----------



## PetitColibri

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Also, while I was gone I ended up finding "the one that got away" thanks to Jenay & Aegis (thank you ladies!! ) ... except in a size 40 (I'm a 39 in CLs). I decided to risk it and here they are -- modeled on my left leg only as although I'm finally walking on my right, there is no way I can bend it to fit into an 150mm LP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... do they look too big?



gorgeous ! they seem perfect on you !
congrats !


----------



## BagsR4Me

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.


 
Wow! Those look amazing. Congrats!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PetitColibri said:


> gorgeous ! they seem perfect on you !
> congrats !



Thank you!  

At this rate, I may need to look into the market of slightly used kidneys as well


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

poppyseed said:


> Oh they are stunning, the purple is to die for! Love the combo with yellow clutch


Thanks Poppyseed!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love that you aren't afraid of color. I need more of that in my life


This is a new experience for me, I am usually more neutral, but I am enjoying the change for now. Thanks


----------



## Dessye

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.


 
  I may have to get this one too


----------



## juicyjeans

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.



Beautiful  Congrats


----------



## chacci1

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.



Soooo stunning!!!!!  Im so glad the sizing worked out for you!!!!  They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Soooo stunning!!!!!  Im so glad the sizing worked out for you!!!!  They are beautiful!!!!



Ummm. So do you have anything to share?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.



gorgeous! congrats!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Ummm. So do you have anything to share?



Haha!!!  I'm out of town, so not yet. However, I understand I have a few packages waiting for me at home and one that I'm picking up tomorrow from Madison.     

And.    I was just going to comment in your thread Missy!!!  The 8 mignon...  out of this world!!!

And, I'm glad you love the amethyst Bianca.  They look gorgeous on you!!!!  I'm back on the hunt for the perfect amethyste shoe.  Hmmmm


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Haha!!!  I'm out of town, so not yet. However, I understand I have a few packages waiting for me at home and one that I'm picking up tomorrow from Madison.
> 
> And.    I was just going to comment in your thread Missy!!!  The 8 mignon...  out of this world!!!
> 
> And, I'm glad you love the amethyst Bianca.  They look gorgeous on you!!!!  I'm back on the hunt for the perfect amethyste shoe.  Hmmmm



Hmm. So you decided against the Amethyste WS? nothing really compares to uv ya know...


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. So you decided against the Amethyste WS? nothing really compares to uv ya know...



Yes. I returned them the same day. The color just didn't pop enough for me. It looked very muted. I was expecting them to be a little richer. I'm going to check them out again today at Madison if they have them to see if it was maybe just my pair???!?


----------



## Elsie87

Nude patent Proratas:


----------



## beagly911

very nice, mod pics please!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you! Here you go: 






More pics in my CL collection thread!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my CL collection thread!



Beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.



so gorgeous!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Elsie87 said:


> Nude patent Proratas:


 
So Pretty. Congrats!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Glamorous ~ said:


> My new Louboutin's. Sobek 140 mm.
> chacci1 recommended a 0.5 size bigger, and it was perfect!! Thank you.




delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

My UHG: Sweet Charity


----------



## juicyjeans

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my CL collection thread!



they look great on you *Elsie*  Congrats!



Stephanie*** said:


> My UHG: Sweet Charity



I know I commented on the reveal but I just have to say it again! AHH-MAZING


----------



## hazeltt

Elsie87 said:


> Nude patent Proratas:



They're so pretty! Congrats on your new Proratas!



Stephanie*** said:


> My UHG: Sweet Charity



This bag is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Stephanie*** said:


> My UHG: Sweet Charity


I  this bag!!


----------



## eldebrang

Stephanie*** said:


> My UHG: Sweet Charity


Very prettyyyy


----------



## qiuqiuimg

i've been bad these days..


----------



## laleeza

qiuqiuimg said:


> i've been bad these days..



Oh my


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my CL collection thread!


 
Fabulous, they look amazing!


----------



## dc419

omg!! love them!! please post more pics! I want to see moreee



qiuqiuimg said:


> i've been bad these days..


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

qiuqiuimg said:


> i've been bad these days..


Lovely selection!


----------



## Dessye

Elsie87 said:


> Nude patent Proratas:



Yay!  Congrats --- they're beautiful and classic!


----------



## BagsR4Me

qiuqiuimg said:


> i've been bad these days..



Now this is the kind of bad I like... 

More pics, please.


----------



## Stephanie***

qiuqiuimg said:


> i've been bad these days..


 
BAD GIRL!!!!!!! ()



juicyjeans said:


> I know I commented on the reveal but I just have to say it again! AHH-MAZING


 
 Thank u! I'm so in love with my bag! 



hazeltt said:


> This bag is beautiful! Congrats!


 


RedBottomLover said:


> I  this bag!!


 


eldebrang said:


> Very prettyyyy


 
Thank you ladies


----------



## GrRoxy

qiuqiuimg said:


> i've been bad these days..



Thats so gorgy! Lovely photo and amazing shoes


----------



## Dessye

Stephanie*** said:


> My UHG: Sweet Charity



What a beaUtiful bag!!!  I love the colorway - haven't seen it before! Congrats, Steph!!


----------



## Dessye

qiuqiuimg said:


> i've been bad these days..



Congrats on an amazing haul!!!   what an artistic shot too!


----------



## Stephanie***

Dessye said:


> What a beaUtiful bag!!!  I love the colorway - haven't seen it before! Congrats, Steph!!


 
Thank you *Dessye*!!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Elsie87 said:


> Nude patent Proratas:


 

lovely! I've been debating proratas-how do they feel? They look great! Tts?


----------



## Leaf_W

may3545 said:


> I've waited a week and half for these to come from NM but here they are: Pigalle Platos in 120mm with a super comfortable platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the look of the nonplatform Pigalle, so I'm looking for 100mm Pigalles in black kid or nude next. Woot!



Hi may3545,

I am just wondering if this style run smaller or bigger? I am thinking about buy this style or thr pigalle 120mm without the platform

I am a size 5.5 usually for high heels size 6 for other shoes, i got my mary jane in size 6, I guess b/c it has the strip. But for Bianca I got size 5, I like it tight on me so i can walk fast, plus the leather is gonna strech after a while.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

laleeza said:


> Oh my





dc419 said:


> omg!! love them!! please post more pics! I want to see moreee





Sleeping Beauty said:


> Lovely selection!





BagsR4Me said:


> Now this is the kind of bad I like...
> 
> More pics, please.





Stephanie*** said:


> BAD GIRL!!!!!!! ()





GrRoxy said:


> Thats so gorgy! Lovely photo and amazing shoes





Dessye said:


> Congrats on an amazing haul!!! what an artistic shot too!



Thank you ladies!
I just did a reveal here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/instant-reveal-the-120mm-club-700280.html


----------



## Dode99

My first CLs  I'm so excited! 











I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.


----------



## juicyjeans

Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)

Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found 

Introducting Castillana


----------



## BagsR4Me

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.


 
Ooooh, both are gorgeous. Huge congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana


 
Oh my goodness, girl! I LOVE these. They look so sexy. Congrats on finding them!!


----------



## rdgldy

*juicyjeans*,  congrats on your gorgeous castellanas.  These are my absolute favorites.


----------



## juicyjeans

BagsR4Me said:


> Oh my goodness, girl! I LOVE these. They look so sexy. Congrats on finding them!!


 
thank you *Bags *I appear to be taking quite a liking to suede these days!



rdgldy said:


> *juicyjeans*, congrats on your gorgeous castellanas. These are my absolute favorites.


 
*rdgldy* thank you so much! I feel so blessed to have come across such a unique pair. I am definitely lovin them!


----------



## beagly911

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana


 
Gorgeous!!  Congrats.


----------



## may3545

Leaf_W said:


> Hi may3545,
> 
> I am just wondering if this style run smaller or bigger? I am thinking about buy this style or thr pigalle 120mm without the platform
> 
> I am a size 5.5 usually for high heels size 6 for other shoes, i got my mary jane in size 6, I guess b/c it has the strip. But for Bianca I got size 5, I like it tight on me so i can walk fast, plus the leather is gonna strech after a while.



I went down half a size from my usual CL size. I'm not an expert with sizing as I don't own many CLs, but I hope this helped


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana



these are SUPER cute.... but why are you apologizing for a swollen ankle? (I mean, HOW DARE YOU HAVE A SWOLLEN ANKLE?! ) And what happened? Did you sprain it?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.



Congrats on your new buys!! And you'll walk in them just fine, holding your head high   (Just do a few practice laps in your living room )


----------



## juicyjeans

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats.


 
thank you *beagly*  you are al doll!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> these are SUPER cute.... but why are you apologizing for a swollen ankle? (I mean, HOW DARE YOU HAVE A SWOLLEN ANKLE?! ) And what happened? Did you sprain it?


 
I had an allergic reaction to a bug bite  very strange and painful at the same time! (I apologized for it because it's uglyyy  LOL)Thank you for taking the time to check my new pair out!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.



Congrats on your first and second pairs! They're lovely! I lust over both of these!


----------



## heiress-ox

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana



I love these, the suede is so rich!! I wish I had a smaller foot size, so I could find more things on the bay & bonz etc! Congrats!


----------



## adriyani

Hello! LB ladies
Does anyone have the Simple pump 85 leather and can post a picture wearing the shoe?! I would love to see how it looks.. Debating whether to get the 85 or 100..I  cant really walk on very high shoes would appreciate if u could post


----------



## rdgldy

Why don't you check the reference section-there might be a picture of a pair modeled.


----------



## Dessye

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.



Wow,at first I thought: what a great classic first pair and then I scroll down...BAM!  EcoTrash!!!!  You lucky girl - where in the world did you find them?? 

ETA:  don't worry if you fall on your face -- it has happened to me. As long as the shoes are OK everything's cool.


----------



## rdgldy

*Dode99,* two gorgeous pair!  Congratulations.


----------



## myu3160

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.



Love them!! congrats! I'm still waiting on mine to come in the mail


----------



## juicyjeans

heiress-ox said:


> I love these, the suede is so rich!! I wish I had a smaller foot size, so I could find more things on the bay & bonz etc! Congrats!


 
Thank you hun!  What is your CL size? I will keep my eye out for you!


----------



## stilly

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.


 
Congrats!!! These are 2 gorgeous pairs pf shoes!!!


----------



## stilly

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana


 
These look amazing on you *juicy*!!!
Fabulous!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!

I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...



Yay shoe twins! Love them! I was wondering when you were going to get these!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

stilly said:


> Congrats!!! These are 2 gorgeous pairs pf shoes!!!



LOVE!! Congrats!


----------



## adeana

*Stilly* the pigalles are _Amazing_ on you!

...i saw your pics and i had to check NAP to see if any were left.  

congrats!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Stilly you just rock!  I love these!  

My toughest choice is whether I love these more than your Nude Pigalle Platos.  Tough choice!

You are definitely the Queen of Pigalle on TPF!!



stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...


----------



## dc419

Omg Stilly! These were made for you! They look perfect on you!!!



stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...


----------



## dc419

Congrats! I always love your mod shots! I don't see any swollen ankles, your ankles look great!





juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana


----------



## dc419

Loveee your purchases! 
I really want a pair of trash CLs!
can you post some mod pics please?




Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.


----------



## amazigrace

*juicy,* you bought my most favorite
CLs of all time. I don't have them, but have
been eyeing a pair on Bonanza. Did you get
yours there? Congratulations! They are so
beautiful on you!!!


----------



## kett

Stilly the black on black is amaze balls... congrats!!!


----------



## hazeltt

I love the black spikes with the leather skirt! So edgy and chic! I need so much more willpower to stay away from these shoes after seeing them on you now. 



stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...


----------



## hazeltt

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana



These are gorgy! I just love some of the older styles!


----------



## hunniesochic

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...



ah-mahh-zing!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana



swollen ankle? where!? didn't even notice with these babies on! it's also my first time seeing those CL!


----------



## hunniesochic

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.



wow! awesome purchases. HP is such a classic and the winter trash is beautiful!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> lovely! I've been debating proratas-how do they feel? They look great! Tts?


 
They feel great: good arch support, very comfy and stable to walk in. Yes, I got them TTS.


----------



## 9distelle

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...



AMAZING!


----------



## GrRoxy

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.



Classic and fancy, both gorgeous, love your ecotrash! Congrats! And of course good luck with walking 



juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana



Such a original pair! Ive never seen them! Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *juicy*!!!
> Fabulous!!!


 


stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...


 
Thank you *stilly * your Pigalle Spikes are dreamy! Congrats to you as well!



dc419 said:


> Congrats! I always love your mod shots! I don't see any swollen ankles, your ankles look great!


 
Awww *dc* you are the sweetest! Thank you 



amazigrace said:


> *juicy,* you bought my most favorite
> CLs of all time. I don't have them, but have
> been eyeing a pair on Bonanza. Did you get
> yours there? Congratulations! They are so
> beautiful on you!!!


 
*grace *I found these ones on the bay, I haven't been on Bonz lately I will have to check and see if they are the same pair!



hazeltt said:


> These are gorgy! I just love some of the older styles!


 
Me too  It's nice to find a pair that you don't see on everyone all the time!



hunniesochic said:


> swollen ankle? where!? didn't even notice with these babies on! it's also my first time seeing those CL!


 
*hunnie* you are too nice  my ankle looks horrid in person LOL must be trick photography!



GrRoxy said:


> Classic and fancy, both gorgeous, love your ecotrash! Congrats! And of course good luck with walking
> 
> 
> 
> Such a original pair! Ive never seen them! Congrats!


 
Thank you *GrRoxy *


----------



## eldebrang

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana


These are sooo cute!!!


----------



## eldebrang

Dode99 said:


> My first CLs  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to walk in the 150mm heels haha.
> Hope I don't fall out in front everyone.


These made me love the Winter Trash  Modeling pics pleaseeeeee ...


----------



## juicyjeans

eldebrang said:


> These are sooo cute!!!


 
*eldebrang*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I have been staying out of this thread to avoid all kinds of temptation. Gorgeous new pairs ladies! 
This is my last pair for probably the year. Baby is priority now.

A classic that I dont know how easy it will be to find in 6 months or so, my size popped up and I just needed to have them! 

*Black Patent Lady Peeps*
_sorry for the awful modeling shots!_


----------



## Dessye

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have been staying out of this thread to avoid all kinds of temptation. Gorgeous new pairs ladies!
> This is my last pair for probably the year. Baby is priority now.
> 
> A classic that I dont know how easy it will be to find in 6 months or so, my size popped up and I just needed to have them!
> 
> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> _sorry for the awful modeling shots!_



Awful mod shots????  LOVE 'em  --- they look so sexy on you!!!!!   I've been thinking of getting a pair so I can strass them


----------



## Dessye

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana



How dare you have a swollen ankle -- you should be sorry!  -->  Just kidding of course   I didn't even notice until I read your text.  I was thinking: wow, very nice poses!  They look so hot on her!

Congrats on a getting such as awesome pair----actually I should put these on my UHG list...small chance but can always hope


----------



## heiress-ox

juicyjeans said:


> Thank you hun!  What is your CL size? I will keep my eye out for you!



Thank you *Juicy*, that is so sweet, I am usually a 41.5 (uncommon lol), but can take a 41 in some styles too!


----------



## juicyjeans

Dessye said:


> How dare you have a swollen ankle -- you should be sorry!  -->  Just kidding of course  I didn't even notice until I read your text. I was thinking: wow, very nice poses! They look so hot on her!
> 
> Congrats on a getting such as awesome pair----actually I should put these on my UHG list...small chance but can always hope


 
Thank you *Dessye*  I know, I was so lucky to come across these. I barely ever see them anywhere and on top of that they run big so it was a good catch for sure. I was looking a someones collection recently, I think *Karwood *I saw a teal patent leather pair and I almost fell on the floor  they were absolutely gorgey!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have been staying out of this thread to avoid all kinds of temptation. Gorgeous new pairs ladies!
> This is my last pair for probably the year. Baby is priority now.
> 
> A classic that I dont know how easy it will be to find in 6 months or so, my size popped up and I just needed to have them!
> 
> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> _sorry for the awful modeling shots!_


 
Oohhhhh I love them! They look super sexy on you. Congrats


----------



## anniethecat

juicyjeans said:


> Here is my latest purchase (I apologize in advance for my swollen ankle :shame: I couldn't resist sharing these!)
> 
> Another pair that I have looked and looked all over for and finally found
> 
> Introducting Castillana


 

I love them!  I HATE having larger feet, seems like I can never find the cute stuff!  Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...



Congrats! They look great on you. The skirt is very pretty.


----------



## BagsR4Me

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have been staying out of this thread to avoid all kinds of temptation. Gorgeous new pairs ladies!
> This is my last pair for probably the year. Baby is priority now.
> 
> A classic that I dont know how easy it will be to find in 6 months or so, my size popped up and I just needed to have them!
> 
> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> _sorry for the awful modeling shots!_



These are gorgeous and they look fantastic on you. So sexy. Congrats!!


----------



## juicyjeans

anniethecat said:


> I love them! I HATE having larger feet, seems like I can never find the cute stuff! Congrats!


 
Thank you *annie *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dessye, juicy, bags- *thank you all so much!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Yay shoe twins! Love them! I was wondering when you were going to get these!


 
Thanks *jenay*!!! I hope I can rock them as much as you do!!!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LOVE!! Congrats!


 
Thanks *NerdyBirdy*!!! I love your CL collection!!!



adeana said:


> *Stilly* the pigalles are _Amazing_ on you!
> 
> ...i saw your pics and i had to check NAP to see if any were left.
> 
> congrats!


 
Thank you *adeana*!!! I missed them on NAP as well but I lucked out when they were restocked at the CL website. I just love them!!!



seattlegirl1880 said:


> Stilly you just rock!  I love these!
> 
> My toughest choice is whether I love these more than your Nude Pigalle Platos.  Tough choice!
> 
> You are definitely the Queen of Pigalle on TPF!!


 
Thanks *seattlegirl*!!! I love the Nude Platos as well!!! I have to wear those more!!!



dc419 said:


> Omg Stilly! These were made for you! They look perfect on you!!!


 
Thank you *dc*!!!



kett said:


> Stilly the black on black is amaze balls... congrats!!!


 
Thanks *kett*!!!



hazeltt said:


> I love the black spikes with the leather skirt! So edgy and chic! I need so much more willpower to stay away from these shoes after seeing them on you now.


 
Thanks so much *hazeltt*!!!
I seem to have fallen in love with pleated leather skirts lately.
I model some of my other leather skirts with my CLs soon!!!



hunniesochic said:


> ah-mahh-zing!!!


 
Thanks *hunniesochic*!!!



aoqtpi said:


> AMAZING!


 
Thanks *aoqtpi*!!!



juicyjeans said:


> Thank you *stilly * your Pigalle Spikes are dreamy! Congrats to you as well!
> 
> Thanks so much *juicy*!!!


----------



## stilly

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats! They look great on you. The skirt is very pretty.


 
Thanks *BagsR4Me*!!!


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have been staying out of this thread to avoid all kinds of temptation. Gorgeous new pairs ladies!
> This is my last pair for probably the year. Baby is priority now.
> 
> A classic that I dont know how easy it will be to find in 6 months or so, my size popped up and I just needed to have them!
> 
> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> _sorry for the awful modeling shots!_


 
*dezy* - These look just beautiful on you!!! I love the modeling pics!!!
Your legs look fabulous!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Thanks *jenay*!!! I hope I can rock them as much as you do!!!



Umm you are kidding, right? You are the Pigalle 120 queen, babe. :worthy:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *stilly!*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Gorgeous new purchases ladies!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have been staying out of this thread to avoid all kinds of temptation. Gorgeous new pairs ladies!
> This is my last pair for probably the year. Baby is priority now.
> 
> A classic that I dont know how easy it will be to find in 6 months or so, my size popped up and I just needed to have them!
> 
> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> _sorry for the awful modeling shots!_



Beautiful! You need to come back to the subforum more


----------



## Sadiesmama

I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding 
I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes


----------



## Dessye

Sadiesmama said:


> I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding
> I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes



Yay --- congrats!!!   That will make a very lovely wedding shoe


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Pigalle Spike 120s!!!
> 
> I wore these out last night with a Alice & Olivia Black Pleated Leather Skirt and a little Bebe cardigan...



These are so awesome!!!! I am really loving these & I am not a Pigalle fan! I think that is eventually going to change.  Love the leather skirt-----you look fantastic!



Sadiesmama said:


> I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding
> I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes



Congrats---beautiful shoe!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Sadiesmama said:


> I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding
> I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes


 
congrats! 
love that pic of j-lo btw - she looks so cranky and the woman behind her is making the funniest expression.


----------



## GrRoxy

Sadiesmama said:


> I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding
> I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes



Congratulations (on both wedding and shoes) they re beautiful !!


----------



## newhelmut

my little louboutin collection.  more photos coming soon.


----------



## DariaD

Woooow, Helmut! 
This is incredible collection, thumbs up! 

Modeling pics, pleeeease?


----------



## juicyjeans

Sadiesmama said:


> I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding
> I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes


 
Very cute  they are very elegant, congrats!



newhelmut said:


> my little louboutin collection.  more photos coming soon.


 
Love them


----------



## newhelmut

DariaD said:


> Woooow, Helmut!
> This is incredible collection, thumbs up!
> 
> Modeling pics, pleeeease?



thank you 
more photos coming soon. and my sneakers collection
is already larger now.


----------



## adeana

newhelmut said:


> thank you
> more photos coming soon. and my sneakers collection
> is already larger now.



Looking forward to modeling (and outfit) pics!


----------



## Sadiesmama

juicyjeans said:


> Very cute  they are very elegant, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them


I am relieved!!! it is GOOD to finally get some positive compliments! Aside from future hubby to be, all the ladies including my MOH and BM's thinks they're hideous but I didn't think so 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## amorris

I still can not believe my luck!

I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!

Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Sadiesmama said:


> I am relieved!!! it is GOOD to finally get some positive compliments! Aside from future hubby to be, all the ladies including my MOH and BM's thinks they're hideous but I didn't think so
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


 
You're welcome! Just wait until they see you wearing them  CL's do something to the eye when they are on the foot, completely amazing!


----------



## juicyjeans

amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!


 
wowwwzaaa those LP's are incredible! Congrats


----------



## adeana

amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!



Ooh! Gorgeous! Modeling pics?


----------



## aoqtpi

amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!



Love these! I second the request for mod pics please!


----------



## Merchel

DH and me went Friday to Paris for a day, of course we decided to stop by at JJR.

Thats the result 

The Bananas are not from Paris, they came all the way from Vienna, my lovely DH came with those babies back from his Businesstip  and the color is just gorgeous. 

Excuse me for my bad english :shame:


----------



## Merchel

Btw thank you for letting me share


----------



## GrRoxy

Merchel said:


> DH and me went Friday to Paris for a day, of course we decided to stop by at JJR.
> 
> Thats the result
> 
> The Bananas are not from Paris, they came all the way from Vienna, my lovely DH came with those babies back from his Businesstip  and the color is just gorgeous.
> 
> Excuse me for my bad english :shame:



Congrats!! JJR is my favourite shop


----------



## Dessye

newhelmut said:


> my little louboutin collection.  more photos coming soon.



  Not so little!


----------



## Dessye

amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!



  I didn't know it came with a red tip either.  Fantastic!


----------



## Dessye

Merchel said:


> DH and me went Friday to Paris for a day, of course we decided to stop by at JJR.
> 
> Thats the result
> 
> The Bananas are not from Paris, they came all the way from Vienna, my lovely DH came with those babies back from his Businesstip  and the color is just gorgeous.
> 
> Excuse me for my bad english :shame:



Bad english? Huh? 

Congrats on your amazing haul!!  I love the amethyste suede Bananas!  Mod pics please


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have been staying out of this thread to avoid all kinds of temptation. Gorgeous new pairs ladies!
> This is my last pair for probably the year. Baby is priority now.
> 
> A classic that I dont know how easy it will be to find in 6 months or so, my size popped up and I just needed to have them!
> 
> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> _sorry for the awful modeling shots!_



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!!!


----------



## Merchel

GrRoxy said:


> Congrats!! JJR is my favourite shop



Thanx is my favourite shop too and they were very friendly


----------



## Merchel

Dessye said:


> Bad english? Huh?
> 
> Congrats on your amazing haul!!  I love the amethyste suede Bananas!  Mod pics please




 Merci  Love them too,but im scared to wear them out


----------



## Merchel

Here are some modelling pics  just noticed, that i really need to clean my mirror


----------



## adeana

Merchel said:


> Here are some modelling pics  just noticed, that i really need to clean my mirror



Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## hunniesochic

amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!



i know where you coming from trying to find something in a size 35.5...same apply to me.

anyways...congrats on these gorgeous lady peep!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Merchel said:


> Here are some modelling pics  just noticed, that i really need to clean my mirror



what an awesome haul! congrats! :drools:


----------



## juicyjeans

Merchel said:


> DH and me went Friday to Paris for a day, of course we decided to stop by at JJR.
> 
> Thats the result
> 
> The Bananas are not from Paris, they came all the way from Vienna, my lovely DH came with those babies back from his Businesstip  and the color is just gorgeous.
> 
> Excuse me for my bad english :shame:


 


Merchel said:


> Here are some modelling pics  just noticed, that i really need to clean my mirror


 
They are all absolutely beautiful  they look great on you! Congrats


----------



## Merchel

adeana said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!





hunniesochic said:


> what an awesome haul! congrats! :drools:





juicyjeans said:


> They are all absolutely beautiful  they look great on you! Congrats



Thank you ladies for you lovely comments


----------



## kittenslingerie

My new Suede Manchon CL's.


----------



## dbeth

kittenslingerie said:


> My new Suede Manchon CL's.



These look so much better on!!!  You look great in them!!





amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!




Wow, the red tip.   Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Merchel said:


> DH and me went Friday to Paris for a day, of course we decided to stop by at JJR.
> 
> Thats the result
> 
> The Bananas are not from Paris, they came all the way from Vienna, my lovely DH came with those babies back from his Businesstip  and the color is just gorgeous.
> 
> Excuse me for my bad english :shame:



What great scores! Congrats!




kittenslingerie said:


> My new Suede Manchon CL's.



Love this colour. I just want to reach through the screen and feel that suede - it looks so nice!


----------



## adeana

kittenslingerie said:


> My new Suede Manchon CL's.



Beautiful!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thank you ladies (dbeth, adeana, and aoqtpi)! I really love the style.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I love looking at everyone's gorgeous shoes and wanted to share mine. These are my purchases from the past few months. Sorry for the horrible phone pics.









http://


----------



## jenayb

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous shoes and wanted to share mine. These are my purchases from the past few months. Sorry for the horrible phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk




----------



## glamourgirlnikk




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


>



Oh my someone's been busy!! Congrats- they're all beautiful!


----------



## 9distelle

amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!


Congrats!!!
Shoe twins!
Mod pics pls


----------



## SongbirdDiva

glamourgirlnikk said:


>



O to the M to the G  Someone has definitely been very busy. Great picks


----------



## 9distelle

Merchel said:


> Here are some modelling pics  just noticed, that i really need to clean my mirror


They look awesome on you!!!
the nail polish on toes as well!


----------



## beagly911

glamourgirlnikk said:


>


 
WOW what a great collection!


----------



## GrRoxy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous shoes and wanted to share mine. These are my purchases from the past few months. Sorry for the horrible phone pics.



GORGEOUS! I love every single pair... Especially Balotas and all this glitter, batik phytons... Congrats!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

kittenslingerie said:


> My new Suede Manchon CL's.


 
Those Manchon's are super cute *kitten*  Congrats!


wowwzaa *glamour* pony hair, batik...OMG great purchases! Congrats


----------



## amazigrace

Wow, *glamour!* What a beautiful
haul! I love each and every pair.
Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Sadiesmama said:


> I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding
> I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes


 
Pretty. Congrats on the shoes and the wedding!




newhelmut said:


> my little louboutin collection.  more photos coming soon.


 
Cute. Congrats!




amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!


 
These are amazing. Congrats on finding them!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Merchel said:


> Here are some modelling pics  just noticed, that i really need to clean my mirror


 
All are beautiful! They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

kittenslingerie said:


> My new Suede Manchon CL's.


 
I like the way these look. Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous shoes and wanted to share mine. These are my purchases from the past few months. Sorry for the horrible phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://


 
Beautiful purchases. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

glamourgirlnikk said:


>


 
Whoa! I didn't see the rest before I commented on the first set. My goodness! What a lovely haul.

Congrats on all of them!


----------



## soleilbrun

glamourgirlnikk said:


>


 Every single pair is fabulous! Congratulations


----------



## hayesld

New Simple Flannel


----------



## myu3160

hayesld said:


> New Simple Flannel


 

Love these, they look so elegant on you!


----------



## juicyjeans

hayesld said:


> New Simple Flannel


 
Those are super cute *hayesld  *congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

hayesld said:


> New Simple Flannel


 
Very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## amazigrace

*hayesid,* LOVE your flannel NS. I love
the color and fabric. They look beautiful on
you!!! Congratulations!


----------



## amazigrace

Merchel said:


> DH and me went Friday to Paris for a day, of course we decided to stop by at JJR.
> 
> Thats the result
> 
> The Bananas are not from Paris, they came all the way from Vienna, my lovely DH came with those babies back from his Businesstip  and the color is just gorgeous.
> 
> Excuse me for my bad english :shame:



*merchel,* we all speak the same language when
it comes to CLs, right? I love every, single pair of
your new CLs. They're gorgeous and I know you must
be very excited! Congratulations!!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies!!! Such beautiful new additions!!!  I love anything and everything amethyste!!!  Love the lady peep w red tip!!  Didn't even know these existed!!!  Love the flannel!!  Color is great!!


----------



## chacci1

Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest. A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!! Love love love these!!! Tan suede oulanbator. (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


 
Girl those are _totally_ you!!! Love em!!


----------



## missy50

I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...

I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
I might be addicted...

[URL=http://imgur.com/RGJVy]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imgur.com/JXavX]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hayesld

Thanks everyone! I am contemplating my next ebay LB purchase. First pair of basic black. Double Voie, Bibi, or Very Prive??


----------



## jenayb

missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs. Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks. I love them. (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> [URL="http://imgur.com/RGJVy"]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://imgur.com/JXavX"]
> 
> [/URL]


 
What a fabulous first pair! Congrats!! artyhat:


----------



## Merchel

9distelle said:


> They look awesome on you!!!
> the nail polish on toes as well!



Thanks ur too kind, the nail polisch matches the red sole  thats why i bought it in the first place...



BagsR4Me said:


> All are beautiful! They look great on you. Congrats!!



Merci merci merci 



amazigrace said:


> *merchel,* we all speak the same language when
> it comes to CLs, right? I love every, single pair of
> your new CLs. They're gorgeous and I know you must
> be very excited! Congratulations!!



Well we do understand each other, when it comes to our  for CLs.
Im very very very excited about them and so in    with my new pairs.
Happy that i coud share my purchases here


----------



## brittany729

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


Those boots are amazing!!!


----------



## beagly911

missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs. Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks. I love them. (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> [URL="http://imgur.com/RGJVy"]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://imgur.com/JXavX"]
> 
> [/URL]


 
A fabulous first pair!


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)



OMG these are fantastic! I love them sooooo much!


----------



## stilly

kittenslingerie said:


> My new Suede Manchon CL's.


 
So sexy *kittens*!!! You look amazing!!!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous shoes and wanted to share mine. These are my purchases from the past few months. Sorry for the horrible phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> http://


 
I love them all *glamourgirl*!!! How about some modeling pics???



hayesld said:


> New Simple Flannel


 
Very cute *hayesld*!!! Great modeling pics!!!



chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


 
These are amazing *chacci1*!!! They're so unique!!!



missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://" target="_blank">


 
Congrats *missy50*!!! They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)



Nice! They do look very warm and pretty. Congrats!




missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> http://[URL=http://imgur.com/RGJVy][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/RGJVy.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=http://imgur.com/JXavX][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/JXavX.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Huge congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## amazigrace

*chacci,* LOVE your new boots! They are
so freakin' cool! LOVE them!

*missy50,* congratulations on your 1st pair
of CLs. I love them. They look really comfy and are
beautiful! AND, welcome to the CL Forum. Hope
we see a lot more from you!


----------



## missy50

Thank you for delighting in my new CL's.  I really really like them!


----------



## missgiannina

glamourgirlnikk said:


>



OMG so many beautiful purchases! congrats


----------



## missgiannina

hayesld said:


> New Simple Flannel



congrats , they're beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)



OMG i LOVE these ,i want them in black but the tan looks so good.


----------



## ct462

New to me from the *sweetest* tPFer


----------



## aoqtpi

missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> [URL=http://imgur.com/RGJVy]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imgur.com/JXavX]
> 
> [/URL]



Congrats on your first pair! They're lovely!


----------



## cts900

*ct*: They were clearly made for you.  I am so happy they are yours!  Truly beautiful shoes for a truly beautiful lady .  

*missy*: Congrats to you on your first (of many....).  

*chacci*: Funky fabulous at its best! 

*hayesld*: I love flannel!!!!  Congrats!!!! 

*glamourgirl*: Everything is lovely.  You have incredible taste.  Your batiks are TDF! 

*kittens*: They are perfection on you.  

*Merchel*: You look lovely in every single pair.  

*amorris*: Wow!  Huge congratulations on finding them.  

*newhelmut:* LOVE your collection.


----------



## missgiannina

My new Daffodile Graine


----------



## heiress-ox

missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine



La-love this, the Graine is so beautiful, congrats 




chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


those look so cozy, you pull them off SO well!




missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> [URL=http://imgur.com/RGJVy]
> 
> [/URL]



Welcome to the slippery slope of addiction haha! Congrats on getting your first pair, they are lovely!


----------



## jenayb

ct462 said:


> New to me from the *sweetest* tPFer



Hehe, I think I know who these came from! They look lovely sweetheart!  



missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine



These are just so pretty!  This material almost reminds me of a muted black version of Baseball, KWIM? Loves it, loves it, loves it.


----------



## beagly911

WOW so many new gorgeous additions... I love them all!!


----------



## 318Platinum

missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine



OMG, the Graine is STUNNING!!!!! I am Jealy!! They look great on you. Congrats on this purchase, Hun !!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)



OMG, OMG Chacci!!!! I LOVE, LOVE , LOVE this!!! I didn't think anyone was going to get this to the point that I forgot all about this style!!! This is really HOTT and you are working them!!! Are you planning on wearing them anywhere specific? Just Lovely!!


----------



## ct462

cts900- thank you again sweetness 
jenaywins- darling, the calypso!!? They are TDF!


----------



## BagsR4Me

ct462 said:


> New to me from the *sweetest* tPFer


 
Pretty. Congrats!




missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine


 
Those look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## chanel*liz

missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine


 
 love them!!! love all things daffodile!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Beautiful! You need to come back to the subforum more


 
thanks hun! I'm trying to stay away to avoid any further temptation!!! But I will visit more



BellaShoes said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!!!


 
thank you my dear!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new CLs ladies, you all make it very difficult to behave myself!


----------



## hunniesochic

ct462 said:


> New to me from the *sweetest* tPFer


How pretty! I love that purple...so summer-Y


----------



## hunniesochic

missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine


ohh wow *dead*


----------



## hunniesochic

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


you're ready to combat the winter! looks hot on you.



missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...


congrats on your first pair. many more to come.


----------



## wannaprada

hayesld said:


> Thanks everyone! I am contemplating my next ebay LB purchase. First pair of basic black. Double Voie, Bibi, or Very Prive??



I have the Double Voie in black and absolutely LOVE them!!


----------



## laleeza

Congrats to everyone!

*Chacci* these are da bomb!!! 



chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


----------



## stilly

missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine


 
These look amazing on you *missg*!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dessye

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous shoes and wanted to share mine. These are my purchases from the past few months. Sorry for the horrible phone pics.





glamourgirlnikk said:


>





glamourgirlnikk said:


>



All incredible additions!!! But the Clichy bootie.....I AM JEALOUSSSSSSSS!  The others I am also jealous but less so haha.  But hey, shoe twins on MBB!


----------



## Dessye

kittenslingerie said:


> My new Suede Manchon CL's.



They look awesome on you!! What a stunning figure you have


----------



## amazigrace

missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine



LOVE the grain on these daffs. SO beautiful!


----------



## Dessye

hayesld said:


> New Simple Flannel



They are so elegant on you!! Congrats!



chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)



OMGeeee!!! Those are seriously fierce!!!  You go girl!! 



missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> http://[URL=http://imgur.com/RGJVy][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/RGJVy.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Yay!  Those are awesome!  Welcome to the addiction 



ct462 said:


> New to me from the *sweetest* tPFer



They look beautiful on you!  Lovely color on you.



missgiannina said:


> My new Daffodile Graine



Congrats again!


----------



## hayesld

wannaprada said:


> I have the Double Voie in black and absolutely LOVE them!!



Thanks for the vote! I would love to see photos but not sure if this is the proper thread?


----------



## TiinaBina

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


beautiful boot...its just too hot down here in Texas ! 
:tumbleweed:


----------



## myu3160

My new Daffodiles in Calf Graine


----------



## BagsR4Me

myu3160 said:


> My new Daffodiles in Calf Graine


 
Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Louboufan

Hot!


chacci1 said:


> here is one of my newest.  A little bit of aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*myu- *love the calf graine leather! congrats!


----------



## hunniesochic

myu3160 said:


> My new Daffodiles in Calf Graine



every time i see it, i'm still in awe with it. congrats again on your first pair!


----------



## karla_la_vey

myu3160 said:


> My new Daffodiles in Calf Graine


Hi!

Congrats, they are beautiful!!! =)

So, are they comfortable?  Easy to walk?

Thank you!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sadiesmama said:


> I score a sweet deal on a pair of CL Papilipi 100 crepe-satin pumps for my wedding
> I also came across a picture of JLO rockin' the same shoes


 
They are gorgeous and congratulations!



newhelmut said:


> my little louboutin collection.  more photos coming soon.


 
Your collection is amazing!



amorris said:


> I still can not believe my luck!
> 
> I have been searching everywhere for a Black Patent Lady Peep and a Black VP with red tip and it was just impossible to find a size 35.5! I had been seaching for a few months now, and recently I went to a boutique when I was travelling and I found _the_ perfect shoe!
> 
> Black Patent Lady Peep with Red Tip! I never knew Lady Peep came with Red Tip and I knew I just had to get them!!


 
Every girl should have a pair of these beauties.



Merchel said:


> DH and me went Friday to Paris for a day, of course we decided to stop by at JJR.
> 
> Thats the result
> 
> The Bananas are not from Paris, they came all the way from Vienna, my lovely DH came with those babies back from his Businesstip  and the color is just gorgeous.
> 
> Excuse me for my bad english :shame:


 


Merchel said:


> Here are some modelling pics  just noticed, that i really need to clean my mirror


 
You scored some serious beauties!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh my someone's been busy!! Congrats- they're all beautiful!


 


SongbirdDiva said:


> O to the M to the G  Someone has definitely been very busy. Great picks


 


beagly911 said:


> WOW what a great collection!


 


GrRoxy said:


> GORGEOUS! I love every single pair... Especially Balotas and all this glitter, batik phytons... Congrats!!!


 
Thank you ladies!!! I really love every pair!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

juicyjeans said:


> Those Manchon's are super cute *kitten*  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> wowwzaa *glamour* pony hair, batik...OMG great purchases! Congrats


 


amazigrace said:


> Wow, *glamour!* What a beautiful
> haul! I love each and every pair.
> Congratulations! They're beautiful!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful purchases. Congrats!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Whoa! I didn't see the rest before I commented on the first set. My goodness! What a lovely haul.
> 
> Congrats on all of them!


 


soleilbrun said:


> Every single pair is fabulous! Congratulations


 
Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

My Fuxia Eel Titi -


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

hayesld said:


> New Simple Flannel


 
They are amazzzing!



chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


 
Where did you find these?



missy50 said:


> I've been reading this forum for months and I've been working up the nerve to buy a pair of CLs.  Today was the day...
> 
> I wore them around Saks.  I love them.  (sorry this is so big)
> I might be addicted...
> 
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://imgur.com/RGJVy
> 
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">


 
These are beautiful and congrats on your first pair!



ct462 said:


> New to me from the *sweetest* tPFer


 
So pretty!


----------



## myu3160

karla_la_vey said:


> Hi!
> 
> Congrats, they are beautiful!!! =)
> 
> So, are they comfortable?  Easy to walk?
> 
> Thank you!



They are a little tight in the toe box but they are easy to walk in


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

myu3160 said:


> My new Daffodiles in Calf Graine



there TDF


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> My Fuxia Eel Titi -


 
These look so sexy on you *beagly*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

myu3160 said:


> My new Daffodiles in Calf Graine


 
Love the pics *myu3160*!!!
The Dafs look amazing on you!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

beagly911 said:


> My Fuxia Eel Titi -


congrats!, it's beautiful.


----------



## myu3160

stilly said:


> Love the pics *myu3160*!!!
> The Dafs look amazing on you!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## annamoon

your new babies look wonderfull and have fun wearing them!!

what size are they? they also look quite narrow or is it the photographs that have changed how they look?




beagly911 said:


> My Fuxia Eel Titi -


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> These look so sexy on you *beagly*!!!
> So pretty!!!


 
Thank you stilly!



hunniesochic said:


> congrats!, it's beautiful.


 
Thanks I absolutely love them!



annamoon said:


> your new babies look wonderfull and have fun wearing them!!
> 
> what size are they? they also look quite narrow or is it the photographs that have changed how they look?


 
I'm usually a 39.5 or 40(usually with lots of heel slippage), these are a 39.5 - I also have narrow feet and they are tight in the toe box, I've got some stretching to do!:giggles:


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> My Fuxia Eel Titi -


----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> My Fuxia Eel Titi -


 
Amazing! Love the color and style. Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


>


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Amazing! Love the color and style. Congrats!


 
They are awesome!  Can't wait to actually "wear" them.


----------



## Eva1985

After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut. 

Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....


----------



## juicyjeans

Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....


 
Congrats


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

beagly911 said:


> My Fuxia Eel Titi -


 
gorgeous!!!



Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....


 
welcome!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....


 

Very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## CocoB

beagly911 said:


> My Fuxia Eel Titi -



So gorgeous!


----------



## amazigrace

*eva,* love your Lisse booties! I ordered
the black suede ones yesterday! Are they comfy?
Congratulations on beautiful booties and your
second pair!


----------



## beagly911

Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....


 
They are gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome!!!!


 


CocoB said:


> So gorgeous!


 
Thank you both, I'm absolutely in LOVE!!


----------



## Eva1985

amazigrace said:


> *eva,* love your Lisse booties! I ordered
> the black suede ones yesterday! Are they comfy?
> Congratulations on beautiful booties and your
> second pair!


 
Absolutely! They are suprisingly enough, very comfy! 
Even though, since I bought them during my holiday in Vegas, without stretching they gave me a huge blister; they are very comfy! 
It was my own fault, of wearing them in 95F on Rodeo Drive, just to be a show-off


----------



## aoqtpi

Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....



Congrats! I love that suede!


----------



## myu3160

Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....



They look great on you!!


----------



## annamoon

good luck with the stretching you will look amazing in them.



beagly911 said:


> Thank you stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I absolutely love them!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually a 39.5 or 40(usually with lots of heel slippage), these are a 39.5 - I also have narrow feet and they are tight in the toe box, I've got some stretching to do!:giggles:


----------



## hunniesochic

Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones : my gorgeous Lisse shoes....



those are HOT!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ct462 said:


> New to me from the *sweetest* tPFer



Those are so cute! I love those, I want a pair of espadrilles for my next pair. and my birthday is coming up soon so you know what that means


----------



## lanvin

Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!


----------



## aoqtpi

lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!



Never seen this style before! I don't think they look too small!


----------



## DariaD

lanvin, they dont seem small at all, honestly.
According to the pictures you even have some extra space for the heel so no way those look small or ridiculous on you. Those are interesting shoes and I also have never seen this style before


----------



## missy50

lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!





Gorgeous and very sexshi!
Did you try the larger size?


----------



## poppyseed

I have to agree with the others that they don't look small on your feet at all and that it seems like you have some extra space!


----------



## lanvin

I wish I could feel the extra space! They are nice though and I haven't come upon them before so I will keep them! If only to stare at them 



missy50 said:


> Gorgeous and very sexshi!
> Did you try the larger size?



sadly they're past season so it would be tricky to track down the next size


----------



## wannaprada

Just got these today while at work.  Most of my Louboutins are black, with some burgandy, grey, and brown (all solid color) sprinkled in, so I decided to live on the "wild" side and get a pattern shoe.  To go with the drastic hair cut I'm getting tomorrow morning!  Here are my Open Clic in Patent Leopard!   What do you think?


----------



## BagsR4Me

lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!



I've never seen this style either. I also agree with the others that they do not look too small on you. I'm glad you decided to keep them. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today while at work.  Most of my Louboutins are black, with some burgandy, grey, and brown (all solid color) sprinkled in, so I decided to live on the "wild" side and get a pattern shoe.  To go with the drastic hair cut I'm getting tomorrow morning!  Here are my Open Clic in Patent Leopard!   What do you think?



Pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## Luv n bags

lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!


 
With no weight on the shoes, they look like they fit, but once you place weight on them they might have toe overhang, IMO.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/dscf1925n.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/dscf1929w.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/dscf1938n.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/dscf1939t.jpg/


 
*lanvin- *I sadly think they might be a little too small. I hope you can exchange them for something fabulous 



wannaprada said:


> Just got these today while at work. Most of my Louboutins are black, with some burgandy, grey, and brown (all solid color) sprinkled in, so I decided to live on the "wild" side and get a pattern shoe. To go with the drastic hair cut I'm getting tomorrow morning! Here are my Open Clic in Patent Leopard!  What do you think?


 *wanna *they look great! I desperatley need some Leopard CLs in my life.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Bags and Dezy*!


----------



## lanvin

tigertrixie said:


> With no weight on the shoes, they look like they fit, but once you place weight on them they might have toe overhang, IMO.



surprisingly there's no overhang which is what is making me uncertain about keeping them or not. I can't stand toe overhang, that would have made up my mind about returning straightaway as when I walk the toes are still inside the shoe, even if it's only barely. Anyway, thanks for all of the input girls


----------



## Dessye

Eva1985 said:


> After watching all your beautiful shoes for such a long time, without ever posting something, I finally decided to make my debut.
> 
> Even though they are not my first pair, actually my second since I already purchased the robocopina model, I wanted to share my new loved ones: my gorgeous Lisse shoes....



Congrats!!!  I honestly love this style --- but I didn't think I pulled them off well...but they look amazing on you!!   This is such a chic style! 



lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!



I don't at all think they're too small on you!  They look beautiful on you!   If you want to see small, wait till I post mod pics of my Greissimo mule, half size too small but I don't care because they are an HG  



wannaprada said:


> Just got these today while at work.  Most of my Louboutins are black, with some burgandy, grey, and brown (all solid color) sprinkled in, so I decided to live on the "wild" side and get a pattern shoe.  To go with the drastic hair cut I'm getting tomorrow morning!  Here are my Open Clic in Patent Leopard!  What do you think?



What do I think???  I think:   They are perfect on you!  Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

^^Coming from the owner of such a great collection is quite the compliment! Thank you Dessye!


----------



## stilly

I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...

Coral Patent Pigalle 120s


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s



Fabulous! Only you could pull off the ultimate Pigalle collection! They are stunning!


----------



## nunumgl

chacci1 said:


> Here is one of my newest.  A little bit of Aspen, a little bit of funk and a whole lot of warmth!!  Love love love these!!!  Tan suede oulanbator.  (sorry for horribly dirty mirror!)


My DBF and I just moved to Ulaanbaatar (Oulanbator)


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s
> 
> They look perfect on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s



:worthy:Stunning on you! Love them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!



Whoa! I never saw those before! Congrats, they are beautiful



wannaprada said:


> Just got these today while at work.  Most of my Louboutins are black, with some burgandy, grey, and brown (all solid color) sprinkled in, so I decided to live on the "wild" side and get a pattern shoe.  To go with the drastic hair cut I'm getting tomorrow morning!  Here are my Open Clic in Patent Leopard!   What do you think?



Hey *wannaprada*! Haven't seen you around the forum in a while! Those open clics are gorgeous! They fit you perfectlyCongrats!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s



wow!!!! these are like shoe candy. the color is almost edible  i love them! and they look fabulous on you.


----------



## msohm

stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s




Pigalles are the epitome of beautiful! And you definitely rock them!


----------



## Vixxen

stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s



I think they look just okay on you. Not the best shoes actually. Oh wait, that's just me being jealous...never mind they ARE gorgeous! Love the color...


----------



## lolitablue

*Stilly*!! I love the new addition!! Definitely Pigalle queen!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today while at work. Most of my Louboutins are black, with some burgandy, grey, and brown (all solid color) sprinkled in, so I decided to live on the "wild" side and get a pattern shoe. To go with the drastic hair cut I'm getting tomorrow morning! Here are my Open Clic in Patent Leopard!  What do you think?


 
*Wanna* those Open Clic's are super sexy! They look FAB on you 



stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s


 
*stilly *I  your Coral Piggies, what a fun color! I have never been able to wear a Pigalle comfortably, thanks for letting me live through you!


----------



## poppyseed

stilly said:


> I picked up another pair of Pigalles to add to my collection...
> 
> Coral Patent Pigalle 120s


 

Those are beautiful, coral is one of my favorite colours!!!


----------



## wannaprada

l.a_girl19 said:


> Whoa! I never saw those before! Congrats, they are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *wannaprada*! Haven't seen you around the forum in a while! Those open clics are gorgeous! They fit you perfectlyCongrats!!!!



Hey l.a girl! I was getting bad with the shoe purchases so I had to take a break, but I'm back!!


----------



## wannaprada

juicyjeans said:


> *Wanna* those Open Clic's are super sexy! They look FAB on you
> 
> 
> 
> *stilly *I  your Coral Piggies, what a fun color! I have never been able to wear a Pigalle comfortably, thanks for letting me live through you!



Thanks Juicy!!


----------



## gheaden

I have been absent most of this summer, not been a great one.  Stopping by to say all of your outfits look lovely!! It would take way too long to compliment all of you individually, although I just looked at about 25 pages of material.


----------



## cts900

beautiful new buys, ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

stilly, the coral pigalles are fab!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly 
I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price... 

*FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*


----------



## laleeza

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*



Smokin hot!


----------



## msohm

Hot indeed !


----------



## jenayb

lanvin said:


> Just got these Haute Serrure slingbacks but don't know if I should keep them - took a chance on a 38.5 (same size as my perfect fitting Simples so thought it would be ok) but I feel like these are a bit too small so as to be ultimately unwearable (unless they give slightly which I doubt) plus I think they will probably look ridiculous on my feet walking in them due to the small fit...confused and disappointed!





wannaprada said:


> Just got these today while at work.  Most of my Louboutins are black, with some burgandy, grey, and brown (all solid color) sprinkled in, so I decided to live on the "wild" side and get a pattern shoe.  To go with the drastic hair cut I'm getting tomorrow morning!  Here are my Open Clic in Patent Leopard!   What do you think?



Wow - I am SO rude!!!  Sorry I missed these, ladies - I love them both!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*


 
*CEC *your boots are beautiful  what great photography! Congrats


----------



## wannaprada

OMG CEC!! Those boots are stunning! I so need those in my life! Congrats and sorry about the price hike.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Those boot!! Hot


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats on your beautiful purchases ladies!!!


----------



## strsusc

Now those are some boots!!!  So GORGEOUS!!!! 

Congrats 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*


----------



## GrRoxy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*



Amazing boots! So sexy ;>


----------



## sobe2009

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*



WOW!!! love them more than i imagine... The were def made for you, absolutely in love. Congrats!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*stilly,* as usual, you look amazing in your coral patent piggys. So beautiful on you!

*wanna,* love the leopard open clics. Such a beautiful shoe. Congrats, and don't
stay away so long next time.

*cec.LV,* girl, I'm so excited about your botta 140 boots. They are HOT and so beautiful! These are my most favorite CL boot! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*



OMGEEEEEE!!!   I love tPF but I also hate it because now I want those too!!! ush:  Oh and I mean hate in the nicest possible way :giggles:


----------



## soleilbrun

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*


 Wowzza!! Congratulations.


----------



## bling*lover

*cec.lv:* WOW those boots are H.O.T congrats!


----------



## myu3160

cec.lv4eva said:


> just got these babies today! First arrival in canada (or so i was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that holt renfrew jacked up the price by 100$cad compared to us retail price...
> 
> *fw11 bianca botta 140 in black lucido leather*




love these


----------



## CocoB

My new new marpoils:


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Girl those are _totally_ you!!! Love em!!





brittany729 said:


> Those boots are amazing!!!





aoqtpi said:


> OMG these are fantastic! I love them sooooo much!





stilly said:


> So sexy *kittens*!!! You look amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love them all *glamourgirl*!!! How about some modeling pics???
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute *hayesld*!!! Great modeling pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are amazing *chacci1*!!! They're so unique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats *missy50*!!! They look gorgeous on you!!





BagsR4Me said:


> Nice! They do look very warm and pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congrats on your 1st pair!





amazigrace said:


> *chacci,* LOVE your new boots! They are
> so freakin' cool! LOVE them!
> 
> *missy50,* congratulations on your 1st pair
> of CLs. I love them. They look really comfy and are
> beautiful! AND, welcome to the CL Forum. Hope
> we see a lot more from you!



THANK YOU LADIES!!!!  IVE BEEN OFF THE FORUM FOR A FEW WEEKS (SO BUSY WITH WORK)!!  BUT YOU LADIES ON HERE ARE AMAZING AND CAN ALWAYS MAKE SOMEONE FEEL GREAT ABOUT THEIR PURCHASES!!!


----------



## chacci1

missgiannina said:


> OMG i LOVE these ,i want them in black but the tan looks so good.



*Thanks dear!!  I have seen the picture of the black which is also nice.  But I just loved this tan too much!!!*



cts900 said:


> *ct*: They were clearly made for you.  I am so happy they are yours!  Truly beautiful shoes for a truly beautiful lady .
> 
> *missy*: Congrats to you on your first (of many....).
> 
> *chacci*: Funky fabulous at its best!
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!*
> 
> *hayesld*: I love flannel!!!!  Congrats!!!!
> 
> *glamourgirl*: Everything is lovely.  You have incredible taste.  Your batiks are TDF!
> 
> 
> those look so cozy, you pull them off SO well!
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the slippery slope of addiction haha! Congrats on getting your first pair, they are lovely!





318Platinum said:


> OMG, OMG Chacci!!!! I LOVE, LOVE , LOVE this!!! I didn't think anyone was going to get this to the point that I forgot all about this style!!! This is really HOTT and you are working them!!! Are you planning on wearing them anywhere specific? Just Lovely!!



*Thank you!!!  I really have no where in particular that I'm thinking of wearing them too!  I just loved them!!  They are very different, that's for sure!  Thank you for your compliment about working them!  I just love shoes that are totally different!!!!*


----------



## chacci1

hunniesochic said:


> you're ready to combat the winter! looks hot on you.
> *
> THANK YOU DEAR!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laleeza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> *Chacci* these are da bomb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> Dessye said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGeeee!!! Those are seriously fierce!!!  You go girl!!
> 
> *THANK YOU DESSYE!!*
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TiinaBina said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful boot...its just too hot down here in Texas !
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU TINA!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## chacci1

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are amazzzing!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find these?





*THANKS DEAR!  I GOT THEM AT MADISON!!  I KNOW THAT HORATIO JUST RECEIVED THEIR SHIPMENT AS WELL (LAST WEEK I BELIEVE).  THANKS!  I JUST LOVE THEM!!!  *


----------



## chacci1

Ladies....i'm so behind on these threads!!!  Congrats to all of you on your wonderful new additions!!!!


----------



## chacci1

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are amazzzing!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find these?
> 
> 
> 
> These are beautiful and congrats on your first pair!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!





nunumgl said:


> My DBF and I just moved to Ulaanbaatar (Oulanbator)



HA HA!!!  I've never even heard of that!!  Where is it??


----------



## aoqtpi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*



OMG I love these so much! I want! Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*


 
Whoa! Those are AMAZING! And they look incredible on you.

Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

CocoB said:


> My new new marpoils:


 
Oooh, so purty! I really like your nail polish too. What color/polish is that?

Oh, and congrats!!


----------



## CocoB

BagsR4Me said:


> Oooh, so purty! I really like your nail polish too. What color/polish is that?
> 
> Oh, and congrats!!




Geez, thanks! It's ate berries in the canaries - OPI. I think it looks more pink here than it is - it's like magenta in real life.


----------



## BagsR4Me

CocoB said:


> Geez, thanks! It's ate berries in the canaries - OPI. I think it looks more pink here than it is - it's like magenta in real life.


 
Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to try to look for this polish.


----------



## poppyseed

CocoB said:


> My new new marpoils:


 

WOW, what colour are those, they are stunning!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Should I keep these?
*Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*


----------



## rdgldy

*la girl*-I would!  They are positively gorgeous!


----------



## indypup

*LA*, I insist that you keep them!  

Like I mentioned in your thread though, seriously... what are you unsure about?


----------



## myu3160

l.a_girl19 said:


> should i keep these?
> *antique gold python titi 120mm*


 gorgeous!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

rdgldy said:


> *la girl*-I would!  They are positively gorgeous!



 Thank you *rdgldy*!



indypup said:


> *LA*, since I know you are half a size bigger than me and these would, therefore, be too large for me, I insist that you keep them!
> 
> Like I mentioned in your thread though, seriously... what are you unsure about?



LOL :giggles: I am not sure what I am unsure about I guess I just hope they look good on me. I will try them on soon!


----------



## l.a_girl19

myu3160 said:


> gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## anniethecat

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I keep these?
> *Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*


 
Absolutely!  They are beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I keep these?
> *Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*


 
Keep. They are soooo pretty!


----------



## _Danielle_

Had over 300 Pages to check  ...... phuuu  Beautifuö pics & Shoes Ladies


----------



## bprimuslevy

These beauties arrived today. My third pair of CL's: Rolando 120 in black.  I had to go up a full size.


----------



## Dessye

bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties arrived today. My third pair of CL's: Rolando 120 in black. I had to go up a full size.


 
Congrats! They are lovely!


----------



## Dessye

CocoB said:


> My new new marpoils:


 
Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dessye

_Danielle_ said:


> Had over 300 Pages to check  ...... phuuu  Beautifuö pics & Shoes Ladies


 
WOW. :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I keep these?
> *Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*


 
Love them...but I'm partial as my newest CL's are Titi's


----------



## beagly911

bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties arrived today. My third pair of CL's: Rolando 120 in black. I had to go up a full size.


 
Lovely!!  So classic!


----------



## l.a_girl19

anniethecat said:


> Absolutely!  They are beautiful!





juicyjeans said:


> Keep. They are soooo pretty!





beagly911 said:


> Love them...but I'm partial as my newest CL's are Titi's



Thank you so much ladies


----------



## l.a_girl19

bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties arrived today. My third pair of CL's: Rolando 120 in black.  I had to go up a full size.



RolandosCongrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just got these babies today! First arrival in Canada (or so I was told...)  Finally, a pair of knee high boots that actually fits me around the calves!!! Well somewhat... The right foot is really tight, but the left fits perfectly
> I'm still pissed that Holt Renfrew jacked up the price by 100$CAD compared to US retail price...
> 
> *FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido Leather*



I tried these on ... are they not the most comfortable boot EVAH?! 

Congrats on a great purchase! 

(been MIA, had to put Thunder to sleep ... no new shoes but loving the ones I have!)


----------



## phiphi

ladies, gorgeous new additions!! sorry for the general shout-out, but i'm SERIOUSLY behind on this thread!!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> I tried these on ... are they not the most comfortable boot EVAH?!
> 
> Congrats on a great purchase!
> 
> (been MIA, had to put Thunder to sleep ... no new shoes but loving the ones I have!)


 
OMGosh --- *SO SORRY* about your Thunder :cry:


----------



## rdgldy

So sorry*, Karen*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Karen*, so sorry about your loss


----------



## stilly

Thanks ladies for all the great comments!!!
Sorry for the slow reply but I got tied up with the hurricane crazinesss... 





LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow!!!! these are like shoe candy. the color is almost edible  i love them! and they look fabulous on you.


 


ihalhaiha said:


> Pigalles are the epitome of beautiful! And you definitely rock them!


 


Vixxen said:


> I think they look just okay on you. Not the best shoes actually. Oh wait, that's just me being jealous...never mind they ARE gorgeous! Love the color...


 


lolitablue said:


> *Stilly*!! I love the new addition!! Definitely Pigalle queen!!!


 


juicyjeans said:


> *Wanna* those Open Clic's are super sexy! They look FAB on you
> 
> 
> 
> *stilly *I  your Coral Piggies, what a fun color! I have never been able to wear a Pigalle comfortably, thanks for letting me live through you!


 


poppyseed said:


> Those are beautiful, coral is one of my favorite colours!!!


 


gheaden said:


> I have been absent most of this summer, not been a great one.  Stopping by to say all of your outfits look lovely!! It would take way too long to compliment all of you individually, although I just looked at about 25 pages of material.


 


cts900 said:


> beautiful new buys, ladies!!!!!!!


 


BellaShoes said:


> stilly, the coral pigalles are fab!


 


amazigrace said:


> *stilly,* as usual, you look amazing in your coral patent piggys. So beautiful on you!
> 
> *wanna,* love the leopard open clics. Such a beautiful shoe. Congrats, and don't
> stay away so long next time.
> 
> *cec.LV,* girl, I'm so excited about your botta 140 boots. They are HOT and so beautiful! These are my most favorite CL boot! Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> I tried these on ... are they not the most comfortable boot EVAH?!
> 
> Congrats on a great purchase!
> 
> (been MIA, had to put Thunder to sleep ... no new shoes but loving the ones I have!)



*K*  so sorry to hear about Thunder! We have missed you!


----------



## stilly

CocoB said:


> My new new marpoils:


 
I love this pic!!!
The shoes and toes are both fabulous!!!


----------



## stilly

bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties arrived today. My third pair of CL's: Rolando 120 in black.  I had to go up a full size.


 
I love your Rolandos. So beautiful!!!
I have a pair in black patent but I always wanted the black kid.
Can I ask where you bought them?


----------



## chacci1

KarenBorter said:


> I tried these on ... are they not the most comfortable boot EVAH?!
> 
> Congrats on a great purchase!
> 
> (been MIA, had to put Thunder to sleep ... no new shoes but loving the ones I have!)



:cry:


----------



## bornfree

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I keep these?
> *Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*



definitely a keeper. Its gorgeous!


----------



## amazigrace

*karen,* so sorry for you 

*la,* absolutely keep them. They're
gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

oh karen, I am so sorry..... 

Not sure if you have ever seen this, but it's for you


----------



## wannaprada

amazigrace said:


> *stilly,* as usual, you look amazing in your coral patent piggys. So beautiful on you!
> 
> *wanna,* love the leopard open clics. Such a beautiful shoe. Congrats, and don't
> stay away so long next time.
> 
> *cec.LV,* girl, I'm so excited about your botta 140 boots. They are HOT and so beautiful! These are my most favorite CL boot! Congrats!



I missed you too amazi! I'll try not to.


----------



## bornfree

Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

to:
*aoqtpi, BagsR4ME, strsusc, GrRoxy, sobe2009, amazigrace, soleilbrun, bling*lover, myu3160, NerdyBirdy1982, wannaprada, juicyjeans, laleeza, ihalhaiha
*



Dessye said:


> OMGEEEEEE!!!  I love tPF but I also hate it because now I want those too!!! Oh and I mean hate in the nicest possible way



I think you should get them  I was at David's yesterday and they also got the New Simple botta. It's very forgiving around the calves too without losing shape!



_Danielle_ said:


> Had over 300 Pages to check ...... phuuu Beautifuö pics & Shoes Ladies



Thank you! and wow, you never fail to impress us Danielle! lol



l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I keep these?
> *Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*



YES!!!



KarenBorter said:


> I tried these on ... are they not the most comfortable boot EVAH?!
> 
> Congrats on a great purchase!
> 
> (been MIA, had to put Thunder to sleep ... no new shoes but loving the ones I have!)



Thank you Karen! omg the comfort level is amazing! I almost feel like I'm in 100s! As for Thunder, I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you'll feel better soon


----------



## l.a_girl19

bornfree said:


> definitely a keeper. Its gorgeous!



Thank you



amazigrace said:


> *karen,* so sorry for you
> 
> *la,* absolutely keep them. They're
> gorgeous!



Thank you! I will keep them



bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca



OMG those are gorgeous!!! The dye job is perfect. I have been noticing this with the watersnake from the current collection. It is better than the watersnake from the spring/summer collection. Congrats!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> YES!!!



Hehe


----------



## bprimuslevy

stilly said:


> I love your Rolandos. So beautiful!!!
> I have a pair in black patent but I always wanted the black kid.
> Can I ask where you bought them?



Thank you. Black patent Rolandos are hot! I bought them online from Neiman Marcus. I had been searching for black kid CLs for the past 3 months, as soon as I saw these, I snapped them up.


----------



## bprimuslevy

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca



Gorgeous. Simply, gorgeous.


----------



## CocoB

poppyseed said:


> WOW, what colour are those, they are stunning!




Aw, thanks! They're tortoise, from NM White Plains.


----------



## CocoB

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca




WOWOWOWOW! Those are amazing.


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!!



Thanks Dessye!


----------



## hunniesochic

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca


 those are so mesmerizing!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties arrived today. My third pair of CL's: Rolando 120 in black.  I had to go up a full size.


very pretty...wow


----------



## hunniesochic

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I keep these?
> *Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*


absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

hunniesochic said:


> absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you Isn't the skin unreal? I had no idea it would be this beautiful!


----------



## BagsR4Me

l.a_girl19 said:


> Should I keep these?
> *Antique Gold Python Titi 120mm*


 
They're beautiful. Keep! Congrats!!!




bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties arrived today. My third pair of CL's: Rolando 120 in black. I had to go up a full size.


 
Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca


 
Beautiful. Great color. Congrats!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Dessye said:


> Congrats! They are lovely!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely!! So classic!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> RolandosCongrats!


 


hunniesochic said:


> very pretty...wow


 
Thank you lovely tPFers. Now, I'm lusting after the anthracite Maggies.


----------



## juicyjeans

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca


 
Those are incredible  congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca




Gorgeous!


----------



## hunniesochic

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you Isn't the skin unreal? I had no idea it would be this beautiful!



I agree...surreal! It's very pretty!


----------



## jeshika

My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!  






And a group shot of my Maggie family!






Enjoy!


----------



## strsusc

GORGEOUS!!!  Love the group shot too!


----------



## myu3160

jeshika said:


> my new leopard maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a group shot of my maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!


 
omg! I'm drooling!


----------



## jeshika

strsusc said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  Love the group shot too!


 *strus*!



myu3160 said:


> omg! I'm drooling!



 *myu*!


----------



## bprimuslevy

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Wow! Love your Maggie collection. And, I'm a little jealous of your tobacco/black Maggie (my UHG).


----------



## GrRoxy

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




What a beautiful family  Gorgy! Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

bprimuslevy said:


> Wow! Love your Maggie collection. And, I'm a little jealous of your tobacco/black Maggie (my UHG).



 *bprimus*! I hope you find them some day. they are AWESOME shoes! i found them pre-loved and a great price! Good luck!



GrRoxy said:


> What a beautiful family  Gorgy! Congrats!



 *Roxy*! What can I say, I love my maggies!


----------



## beagly911

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Beautiful new addition!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



congrats!!! what a wonderful family pic of the maggies


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 Love all of your Maggies *J!* Such a nice family photo. I love the original Maggies, shoe twin.


----------



## chacci1

I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern). 
Pigallili!!


----------



## jeshika

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful new addition!


 *beagly*!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats!!! what a wonderful family pic of the maggies


 *CEC*!



NANI1972 said:


> Love all of your Maggies *J!* Such a nice family photo. I love the original Maggies, shoe twin.


 *T*!  shoe twin!


----------



## chacci1

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy!



lovely!!!!  Shoe twins on all of your maggies besides the tobacco/black!!  I optedfor the navy/purple at the time and now wish I got both!


----------



## amazigrace

*jeshika,* beautiful new Maggies, and your entire
collection of Maggies is TDF! Congratulations!

*chacci1,* congratulations on your UHG! Beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!! My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!! (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


 
Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know!!!!!!!  I can't even believe it myself!!!  Do they look to big??  I sized down only 1/2 size from true size and they dont have a smaller size for me to go to.


----------



## chacci1

amazigrace said:


> *jeshika,* beautiful new Maggies, and your entire
> collection of Maggies is TDF! Congratulations!
> 
> *chacci1,* congratulations on your UHG! Beautiful!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I know!!!!!!! I can't even believe it myself!!! Do they look to big?? I sized down only 1/2 size from true size and they dont have a smaller size for me to go to.


 
I mean, I can see a gap in the back, but I feel like that always happens with Pigalle 120s no matter how well they fit. How do they feel? Are they slipping off? I'd slip a ball of foot pad in there to push your foot back, babe. 

GAH - they are just so dreamy! I'm so jelly!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I mean, I can see a gap in the back, but I feel like that always happens with Pigalle 120s no matter how well they fit. How do they feel? Are they slipping off? I'd slip a ball of foot pad in there to push your foot back, babe.
> 
> GAH - they are just so dreamy! I'm so jelly!



That's the crazy thing.  There is a gap but there not slipping off.  I'm going to try your recommendation and stick a ball of foot pad in there!!! 
Thanks Hun!!!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> That's the crazy thing. There is a gap but there not slipping off. I'm going to try your recommendation and stick a ball of foot pad in there!!!
> Thanks Hun!!!


 
:kiss:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!



Those are fantastic!!! Such a showstopper. You have to post outfit pics when you wear them


----------



## strsusc

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!



HOLY HOTTNESS!!!!  These are truly TDF!!!


----------



## dc419

*chacci1*, Omg these are gorgeous!!! I bet they are even more sparkly in person! Congrats!


chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!



*jeshika*, Love love love all your maggies esp the leopard!!! Congrats!!!


jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## stilly

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


 
These look so amazing on you *chacci1*!!!
Just stunning!!!
I'm so jealous...


----------



## stilly

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 
What a fabulous collection!!!
I love them all!!!


----------



## stilly

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca


 
*bornfree* - I just love the color!!!
They're beautiful on you!!!


----------



## chacci1

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Those are fantastic!!! Such a showstopper. You have to post outfit pics when you wear them





strsusc said:


> HOLY HOTTNESS!!!!  These are truly TDF!!!





dc419 said:


> *chacci1*, Omg these are gorgeous!!! I bet they are even more sparkly in person! Congrats!





stilly said:


> These look so amazing on you *chacci1*!!!
> Just stunning!!!
> I'm so jealous...





LADIES....YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO MAKE SOMEONE FEEL GREAT!!!  THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS!!!  I AM SOOOO IN LOVE WITH THEM!


----------



## heiress-ox

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!! My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!! (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


 
OMG  I absolutely adore these, they're my UHG too! So stunning & you look lovely in them!


----------



## heiress-ox

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 
The leopard maggies are TDF, that toe cap is just beautiful! I love all your Maggies actually, great family shot!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Beige Top Gamine 140s

I got these about a week ago and just love them.

Today I even wore them to the Motor Vehicle Department with some skinny jeans...


----------



## gymangel812

OMG i love them!! congrats!! i want a pair of very mix soooooo bad!


chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



  Congrats, shoe twin! I like the shot of your fraternal triplets 



chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!



  I'm so happy for you --- that's a HTF shoe!  Have you tried padding them -- that will probably help.  Enjoy these beauties!


----------



## BellaShoes

oooohhhhhh, *jeshika*!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here are my new Beige Top Gamine 140s
> 
> I got these about a week ago and just love them.
> 
> Today I even wore them to the Motor Vehicle Department with some skinny jeans...



  I literally gasped when I saw these --- they are amazing and a style I've rarely seen.  Congrats --- you wear them beautifully of course


----------



## BellaShoes

stilly said:


> Here are my new Beige Top Gamine 140s
> 
> I got these about a week ago and just love them.
> 
> Today I even wore them to the Motor Vehicle Department with some skinny jeans...



Now THAT is how to do the DMV!


----------



## rdgldy

*chacci, jeshika, stilly, bornfree*, such gorgeous, gorgeous shoes.


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Love your maggie group shot...too bad they don't like my feet.


----------



## MadameElle

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!



Congrats on your pigalili chacci.


----------



## MadameElle

bornfree said:


> Some pics to share: My Indigo Watersnake Bianca



Your indigo bianca is gorgeous.


----------



## Louboufan

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


----------



## Louboufan

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## GrRoxy

stilly said:


> Here are my new Beige Top Gamine 140s
> 
> I got these about a week ago and just love them.
> 
> Today I even wore them to the Motor Vehicle Department with some skinny jeans...



Ohmygod I love them! They re so beautiful...  Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!



HOT DAYYYUUUMMMMM, *chacci1*! Those are BEAUTIFUL!    Congrats on scoring your UHG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!! My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!! (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


 If I had these on my feet I wouldn't be able to breath either! Total dream shoes! congrats!


stilly said:


> Here are my new Beige Top Gamine 140s
> 
> I got these about a week ago and just love them.
> 
> Today I even wore them to the Motor Vehicle Department with some skinny jeans...


 Ooooh I love these! Did you score them on evilbay?


----------



## BagsR4Me

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Congrats! Nice Maggie family.


----------



## BagsR4Me

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!! My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!! (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


 
Those look amazing on you. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> Here are my new Beige Top Gamine 140s
> 
> I got these about a week ago and just love them.
> 
> Today I even wore them to the Motor Vehicle Department with some skinny jeans...


 
Pretty. They look great with the skinny jeans. Congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!! My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!! (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!


 

oh those are lovely! I love love bling on shoes  Congrats on your UHG-I'm living vicariously through you right now lol


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

stilly said:


> Here are my new Beige Top Gamine 140s
> 
> I got these about a week ago and just love them.
> 
> Today I even wore them to the Motor Vehicle Department with some skinny jeans...


 

betcha didn't even have to wait in line with these babies on! lol they look good! congrats!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Just arrived!


----------



## Rubypout

lamborghinigirl said:


> just arrived!



wow


----------



## rdgldy

*lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!!  That is a lot of bling.

My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic.  Super pretty!!  Shown with my beige cathedrales.  A black pair would really complete the picture.


----------



## Dessye

rdgldy said:


> *lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!! That is a lot of bling.
> 
> My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic. Super pretty!! Shown with my beige cathedrales. A black pair would really complete the picture.


 
  So happy you finally got them! The twins look beautiful together   Mod pics


----------



## BagsR4Me

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Just arrived!


 
 OMG! Those are gorgeous! Look at them sparkle... Huge congrats!




rdgldy said:


> *lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!! That is a lot of bling.
> 
> My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic. Super pretty!! Shown with my beige cathedrales. A black pair would really complete the picture.


 
Very pretty. I really like the rose metallic. Congrats!


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Just arrived!



Oh gosh...! These are just AMAZING! Loveee bling bling   Im jealous that you can walk in them and I would probably fall on first step! Hahahaha


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Wow!! LamborghiniGirl.. I l  the strass daf.s I was going to purchase those as well, but ecomm sold out of my size.. Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* dessye* and *bags*!!!


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> *lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!!  That is a lot of bling.
> 
> My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic.  Super pretty!!  Shown with my beige cathedrales.  A black pair would really complete the picture.



My goodness that is such a special shoe.  And to have two!  Lucky woman!  I hope you have a perfect trio sooner rather than later .


----------



## candyapples88

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Just arrived!


----------



## Louboufan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Just arrived!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks everyone! they make me drool and faint too!! i started another thread with some more photos per several people's request


----------



## amazigrace

*lamborghini,* just no words to describe how beautiful! Congratulations!

*rdgldy,* so happy you got your cathedrales! They are gorgeous and I'm
so happy because you're so happy! xoxoxo


----------



## chacci1

heiress-ox said:


> OMG  I absolutely adore these, they're my UHG too! So stunning & you look lovely in them!





gymangel812 said:


> OMG i love them!! congrats!! i want a pair of very mix soooooo bad!





Dessye said:


> :
> 
> I'm so happy for you --- that's a HTF shoe!  Have you tried padding them -- that will probably help.  Enjoy these beauties!




LADIES...THANK YOU ALL!!!  I ABSOLUTELY LOOOVEEEE THEM AND CAN'T WAIT TO WEAR THEM!!


----------



## chacci1

rdgldy said:


> *chacci, jeshika, stilly, bornfree*, such gorgeous, gorgeous shoes.





MadameElle said:


> Congrats on your pigalili chacci.





Louboufan said:


>





jeshika said:


> HOT DAYYYUUUMMMMM, *chacci1*! Those are BEAUTIFUL!    Congrats on scoring your UHG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





NANI1972 said:


> If I had these on my feet I wouldn't be able to breath either! Total dream shoes! congrats!





BagsR4Me said:


> Those look amazing on you. Congrats!





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> oh those are lovely! I love love bling on shoes  Congrats on your UHG-I'm living vicariously through you right now lol




THANK YOU LADIES!!!!  YOU ARE ALL TOO SWEET!!!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> I literally gasped when I saw these --- they are amazing and a style I've rarely seen.  Congrats --- you wear them beautifully of course


 


BellaShoes said:


> Now THAT is how to do the DMV!


 


rdgldy said:


> *chacci, jeshika, stilly, bornfree*, such gorgeous, gorgeous shoes.


 


GrRoxy said:


> Ohmygod I love them! They re so beautiful...  Congrats!


 


NANI1972 said:


> If I had these on my feet I wouldn't be able to breath either! Total dream shoes! congrats!
> 
> Ooooh I love these! Did you score them on evilbay?


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Pretty. They look great with the skinny jeans. Congrats!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> betcha didn't even have to wait in line with these babies on! lol they look good! congrats!


 

Thanks *Dessye, Bella, rdgldy, GrRoxy, NANI, BagsR4M* & *ChocoAvantGarde*!!!

Yes these are another eBay find and I sped thru the DMV in 20 minutes in my new CLs!!!


----------



## bling*lover

rdgldy said:


> *lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!!  That is a lot of bling.
> 
> My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic.  Super pretty!!  Shown with my beige cathedrales.  A black pair would really complete the picture.


 
Congrats hun, they are amazing!!


----------



## beagly911

rdgldy said:


> *lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!! That is a lot of bling.
> 
> My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic. Super pretty!! Shown with my beige cathedrales. A black pair would really complete the picture.


 
Oh I love the rose metallic cathedreales...so beautiful!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Rolando in black patent


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> *lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!!  That is a lot of bling.
> 
> My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic.  Super pretty!!  Shown with my beige cathedrales.  A black pair would really complete the picture.



I can imagine how beautiful the rose-gold metallic color is  Congrats, they're so classy


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Just arrived!



I need some sunnies for these lol, congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> Rolando in black patent



congrats for your new rolandos!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

rdgldy said:


> *lamborghini girl*, Wow!!!!  That is a lot of bling.
> 
> My cathedrales are here!! The color cannot really be captured in these pictures-they are a rose metallic.  Super pretty!!  Shown with my beige cathedrales.  A black pair would really complete the picture.



thanks!! i can't get enough bling ever lol, it's a sickness.

That rose metallic is amazing, the color is so special. I'd love to see the them captured in other lighting


----------



## whimsic

First post 

My recent purchases:
Decollete 100 Calf - Black
Bianca 140 Kid - Camel












My humble CL family , with my first pair, Yotruche 70


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

whimsic said:


> First post
> 
> My recent purchases:
> Decollete 100 Calf - Black
> Bianca 140 Kid - Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble CL family , with my first pair, Yotruche 70



Fantastic! Welcome  You have a great collection! Congrats on your new purchases.


----------



## dc419

Got these in the mail today 




Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## jenayb

Oh my ladies!!!! What lovely new purchases! I love them all!


----------



## lil tote

so gorgeous!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Just arrived!


----------



## whimsic

Thanx LamborghiniGirl


----------



## juicyjeans

whimsic said:


> First post
> 
> My recent purchases:
> Decollete 100 Calf - Black
> Bianca 140 Kid - Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble CL family , with my first pair, Yotruche 70


 
Love all 3 pairs! I have the Yotruche in gray, they are so comfortable and look amazing on! 



dc419 said:


> Got these in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
*DC *these are adorable, what a fun color!


----------



## GlammaGurl

LeeLee1098 said:


> Rolando in black patent




Gorgeous! Love!

If you dont mind my asking, where did you find these? I have been on the hunt for patent black rolandos for a year now!


----------



## BagsR4Me

LeeLee1098 said:


> Rolando in black patent


 
Beautiful. They look great on you. Congrats!!




whimsic said:


> First post
> 
> My recent purchases:
> Decollete 100 Calf - Black
> Bianca 140 Kid - Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble CL family , with my first pair, Yotruche 70


 
Great new purchases. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

dc419 said:


> Got these in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
Such a pretty color. I really enjoy seeing your pics--so unique. Congrats!!


----------



## dc419

*juicyjeans*, Thank you so much! I got them because of the color!


juicyjeans said:


> *DC *these are adorable, what a fun color!





BagsR4Me said:


> Such a pretty color. I really enjoy seeing your pics--so unique. Congrats!!


*BagsR4Me*, Thank you so much!! The pics are taken by my DBF.  I think he is getting tired of taking pics at home so I think we will venture out into the streets next time.


----------



## LeeLee1098

GlammaGurl said:


> Gorgeous! Love!
> 
> If you dont mind my asking, where did you find these? I have been on the hunt for patent black rolandos for a year now!



I ordered them online through Neiman Marcus. I think some sizes are out of stock, but I lucked out!


----------



## amandasummer

I recently purchased my first CLs - Forgive my crappy cell pics.

I forget the name of these.















Followed shortly after were pairs 2 and 3. This place is dangerous 

Magenta Goya Booties











And lastly I ordered these yesterday. Haven't received them yet but these will be my favs for sure. 

Declic 140 Glitters


----------



## Star86doll

Hey Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!

Haven't been on TPF much lately, have been really busy with lots stuff came up! So, I missed my delivery yesterday after waited 3 weeks for the shoes to come from the US and finally picked them up today. I opened the box and thought "Oh my god! they are so LUSH!" and I sent a pics of the shoes to my sister and she replied back to said that she want to wear them at a friend's wedding next weekend....!  

*Nutria 120 in leopard with gold strass heels!*


----------



## amandasummer

Star86doll said:


> Hey Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!
> 
> Haven't been on TPF much lately, have been really busy with lots stuff came up! So, I missed my delivery yesterday after waited 3 weeks for the shoes to come from the US and finally picked them up today. I opened the box and thought "Oh my god! they are so LUSH!" and I sent a pics of the shoes to my sister and she replied back to said that she want to wear them at a friend's wedding next weekend....!
> 
> *Nutria 120 in leopard with gold strass heels!*
> 
> View attachment 1477924
> View attachment 1477919
> View attachment 1477920
> View attachment 1477921
> View attachment 1477922



Those are gorgeous! Where did you find those?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Star86doll said:


> Hey Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!
> 
> Haven't been on TPF much lately, have been really busy with lots stuff came up! So, I missed my delivery yesterday after waited 3 weeks for the shoes to come from the US and finally picked them up today. I opened the box and thought "Oh my god! they are so LUSH!" and I sent a pics of the shoes to my sister and she replied back to said that she want to wear them at a friend's wedding next weekend....!
> 
> *Nutria 120 in leopard with gold strass heels!*
> 
> View attachment 1477924
> View attachment 1477919
> View attachment 1477920
> View attachment 1477921
> View attachment 1477922



Such a sexy shoe! You look great in them. Congratulations on this find!


----------



## Louboufan

Shoe twin! Love the Rolando, such a classic shoe.


LeeLee1098 said:


> Rolando in black patent


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been trying not to be tempted, so I've stayed out of here for a while. I love all of the new additions. Congratulations!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats everyone on your new additions! 

*amandasummer*: Your strass pair is the Salopette Strass


----------



## dbeth

Star86doll said:


> Hey Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!
> 
> Haven't been on TPF much lately, have been really busy with lots stuff came up! So, I missed my delivery yesterday after waited 3 weeks for the shoes to come from the US and finally picked them up today. I opened the box and thought "Oh my god! they are so LUSH!" and I sent a pics of the shoes to my sister and she replied back to said that she want to wear them at a friend's wedding next weekend....!
> 
> *Nutria 120 in leopard with gold strass heels!*
> 
> View attachment 1477924
> View attachment 1477919
> View attachment 1477920
> View attachment 1477921
> View attachment 1477922




  Why don't they have a size 40.5?!  

Beautiful! Love the strassed heel!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful new buys ladies!!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Star86doll said:


> Hey Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!
> 
> Haven't been on TPF much lately, have been really busy with lots stuff came up! So, I missed my delivery yesterday after waited 3 weeks for the shoes to come from the US and finally picked them up today. I opened the box and thought "Oh my god! they are so LUSH!" and I sent a pics of the shoes to my sister and she replied back to said that she want to wear them at a friend's wedding next weekend....!
> 
> *Nutria 120 in leopard with gold strass heels!*
> 
> View attachment 1477924
> View attachment 1477919
> View attachment 1477920
> View attachment 1477921
> View attachment 1477922



they are lovely, but are they comfortable to walk on ?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> I'm soooo excited right now I can barely breathe!!!!  My ultimate UGH shoe is here!!!  (albeit a tad bit big which is a tiny concern).
> Pigallili!!



Chacci..... I can't believe that you got those Pigallilis  they are amazing!! Love them!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> My new Leopard Maggies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my Maggie family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Great Maggie collection!!


----------



## Star86doll

*Thank you lovely ladies! * 

*CRISPEDROSA* -  Yes doll they are so comfortable for me, because I walk in mules all my life since I was 14 and I am now 24.


----------



## moshi_moshi

my chartreuse suede bambous are here!

i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.

thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

Love them and I think they look great!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Thanks *L*!!


----------



## Dessye

Honestly, I think you look fabulous on you!  The color makes all the difference - keep!  The black kid was quite meh but these are gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Thanks Dessye!  I love chartreuse!


----------



## cts900

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!



I tried the Bambou in patent and felt the same way that you do about how the vamp looked so I passed.  Now that I see them on you I wish I had gotten them!  They look amazing on.  It is hard to see how something looks on yourself in the same way others do, KWIM?  I think they are gorgeous on you, babe.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Thanks cts  and i totally agree with you


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Moshi Moshi i LOVE THEM!!! THey look fab on you!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

AmandaSummer - LUV LUV LUV your new additions - congrats!


----------



## amandasummer

Dessye said:


> Congrats everyone on your new additions!
> 
> *amandasummer*: Your strass pair is the Salopette Strass



That's right! Thanks


----------



## amandasummer

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> AmandaSummer - LUV LUV LUV your new additions - congrats!



Thanks! I'm not sure yet how to pull off the booties. I feel like they look strange on me with anything but jeans that cover them a bit. That seems a shame to do so, still working on that


----------



## label24

Congrats those are soooo beautyful!!!



moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny. other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol. honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings. it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color! i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well. my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable. nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## stilly

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!


 
They're so pretty on you *moshi*!!!
I think they look great!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Thanks *nerdy*, *label, and stilly*!


----------



## inspiredgem

moshi - they look lovely on you!  The color is gorgeous too!


----------



## heiress-ox

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!



I love these, the colour is so knockout! I think you should keep, I don't think the peep toe looks off at all, congrats.



Star86doll said:


> Hey Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!
> 
> 
> *Nutria 120 in leopard with gold strass heels!*
> 
> View attachment 1477924



Stunning... leopard + strass = oh my 



LeeLee1098 said:


> Rolando in black patent



The classic black Rolando is such a staple shoe, yet sexy it made me fall in love with CLs, too bad they hate my feet. They look great on you!



whimsic said:


> First post
> 
> My recent purchases:
> Decollete 100 Calf - Black
> Bianca 140 Kid - Camel



Welcome to the forum, and love the two pairs you picked out! The Biancas are my absolute favorite pump - hope to see you around here lots more!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!



Congrats Moshi!!! I like the color on you, but I do think they look a lil tight in the front? Do they feel small on you? Is that why you think they look funny too? Maybe you can exchange them for a half size up?


----------



## GlammaGurl

LeeLee1098 said:


> I ordered them online through Neiman Marcus. I think some sizes are out of stock, but I lucked out!


 
Thank you! They are absolutely divine!


----------



## GrRoxy

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!



For me they re fun- not funny! Im staring at them last days  They re lovely in my opinion! Are they comfortable? The cut and pitch...? Love them in exotics!  Congrats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

inspiredgem said:


> moshi - they look lovely on you!  The color is gorgeous too!



Thanks inspired!  I love the color...its defintely different but for some reason i love it!



heiress-ox said:


> I love these, the colour is so knockout! I think you should keep, I don't think the peep toe looks off



Thanks heiress! The color is my fav!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Moshi!!! I like the color on you, but I do think they look a lil tight in the front? Do they feel small on you? Is that why you think they look funny too? Maybe you can exchange them for a half size up?



Thanks Cec!  They look tight which i think is why i was concerned but they feel good.  I think if i went any bigger they would fall off, i had to put a heel grip in.  I think the toebox will stretch a bit too and it will look a little less tight.



GrRoxy said:


> For me they re fun- not funny! Im staring at them last days  They re lovely in my opinion! Are they comfortable? The cut and pitch...? Love them in exotics!  Congrats!



Thanks GrRoxy! Yes i thought they might not be since i cant do bibis because of the pitch and they look kind of like a peeptoe bibi but they are surprisingly comfy.


----------



## Rubypout

*moshi* those Bambous are great. There is currently a pair on Ebay, if I had the funds right now I would of bought in a heart beat after seeing your mod pics


----------



## YaYa3

*moshi,* there's no doubt:  KEEP!  i love them on you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Black Patent Helmour 100m


----------



## aoqtpi

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!



I wouldn't have noticed the toe thing if you hadn't mentioned it - these are gorgeous and look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## Dessye

moshi_moshi said:


> Thanks Cec!  They look tight which i think is why i was concerned but they feel good.  I think if i went any bigger they would fall off, i had to put a heel grip in.  I think the toebox will stretch a bit too and it will look a little less tight.



Have you considered putting in a half-insole instead of a heel grip?  It might reduce the pitch so your toes aren't pushed into the toebox as much.


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!



OMG!!!!! I love them so much!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Rubypout said:


> *moshi* those Bambous are great. There is currently a pair on Ebay, if I had the funds right now I would of bought in a heart beat after seeing your mod pics



Thanks ruby  btw - loved your oufit in the outfit thread!



YaYa3 said:


> *moshi,* there's no doubt:  KEEP!  i love them on you.



 thanks yaya



aoqtpi said:


> I wouldn't have noticed the toe thing if you hadn't mentioned it - these are gorgeous and look absolutely stunning on you!



Thank you!  You are all too kind 



Dessye said:


> Have you considered putting in a half-insole instead of a heel grip?  It might reduce the pitch so your toes aren't pushed into the toebox as much.



Ill have to try this Dessye!  Thanks for the idea... I have noticed the toebox has stretched considerably since i opened them and have been wearing them too. 



jenaywins said:


> OMG!!!!! I love them so much!!!!



Thanks


----------



## Rubypout

Thank you *Moshi* 

*Nikkisabaggirl* Love the Helmours!


----------



## stilly

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Black Patent Helmour 100m


 
These are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

moshi_moshi said:


> Thanks Cec!  They look tight which i think is why i was concerned but they feel good.  I think if i went any bigger they would fall off, i had to put a heel grip in.  I think the toebox will stretch a bit too and it will look a little less tight.



yeah, suede is pretty soft leather, so they'll probably stretch out after a couple of wears. The toe box looked a bit tight on me too now that I think about it... Let me know how your stretching works out, cuz I may need some pointers later... 
There hasn't been many people ordering this style here, unless I missed all the reveals :shame:


----------



## RedBottomLover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yeah, suede is pretty soft leather, so they'll probably stretch out after a couple of wears. The toe box looked a bit tight on me too now that I think about it... Let me know how your stretching works out, cuz I may need some pointers later...
> There hasn't been many people ordering this style here, unless I missed all the reveals :shame:


I can't wait for your reveal!!! When are they due to arrive?


----------



## juicyjeans

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Black Patent Helmour 100m



They look great on you! Congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RedBottomLover said:


> I can't wait for your reveal!!! When are they due to arrive?



I ordered them today, so they should be sent out tomorrow, and I was told shipping time is about 5-7 days. So I guess sometime next week they'll arrive 
I've been wanting them for a couple of weeks, but wasn't able to try on any styles until last week. I was afraid that the smallest size would be too big on me and that they'd run like the Bibi, but after trying on several styles, I'm pretty confident of the fit now. Then I contemplated for a couple of days since I made some other purchases recently, but what the heck, life is too short to worry! lol


----------



## RedBottomLover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I ordered them today, so they should be sent out tomorrow, and I was told shipping time is about 5-7 days. So I guess sometime next week they'll arrive
> I've been wanting them for a couple of weeks, but wasn't able to try on any styles until last week. I was afraid that the smallest size would be too big on me and that they'd run like the Bibi, but after trying on several styles, I'm pretty confident of the fit now. Then I contemplated for a couple of days since I made some other purchases recently, but what the heck, life is too short to worry! lol



Haha you're so right!! Well I'm super excited to see them on you because it's a style I've been contemplating as well. Unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to try them on like you did and I've heard so many negative things about this style. I may just go for it but we'll see


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RedBottomLover said:


> Haha you're so right!! Well I'm super excited to see them on you because it's a style I've been contemplating as well. Unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to try them on like you did and I've heard so many negative things about this style. I may just go for it but we'll see



Well I've heard a lot of bad stuff about the Bibi, but not much on the Bambou. I was surprised that the Bambou is nothing like the Bibi in terms of fit. I think you should totally go for them  Which color/material are you interested in?


----------



## RedBottomLover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I've heard a lot of bad stuff about the Bibi, but not much on the Bambou. I was surprised that the Bambou is nothing like the Bibi in terms of fit. I think you should totally go for them  Which color/material are you interested in?



I heard that it didn't look good on, "it's just not pretty", and "meh". I'm interested in the indigo watersnake. The color is just gorgeous in the email I got from Madison. But it looks different in the other pictures I've seen posted of the indigo watersnake. This decision is driving me nuts haha.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

stilly said:


> These are gorgeous on you!!!





juicyjeans said:


> They look great on you! Congrats



Thanks so much.


----------



## Rubypout

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I've heard a lot of bad stuff about the Bibi, but not much on the Bambou. I was surprised that the Bambou is nothing like the Bibi in terms of fit. I think you should totally go for them  Which color/material are you interested in?



Bambou Watersnake Leopards are so pretty! Congrats. I love the Leopard & Amethyste suede


----------



## Star86doll

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I've heard a lot of bad stuff about the Bibi, but not much on the Bambou. I was surprised that the Bambou is nothing like the Bibi in terms of fit. I think you should totally go for them  Which color/material are you interested in?


 

*Emeraude in Patent!!!!!!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yeah, suede is pretty soft leather, so they'll probably stretch out after a couple of wears. The toe box looked a bit tight on me too now that I think about it... Let me know how your stretching works out, cuz I may need some pointers later...
> There hasn't been many people ordering this style here, unless I missed all the reveals :shame:


 
*Cec* - i wore them out on Saturday night to dinner and I feel like they've already stretched a lot.  I stuck these little foam shoe trees in them when i'm not wearing them and i feel like they help too as i put them in my other shoes, you can get them on amazon and ebay as well.

http://www.shoeandfootcare.com/p/102-043-02/product-dreamy-foam-shoe-trees-p102-04X.html

if i still feel like they can give a little more i'll take them to my cobbler and have the toebox stretched.  ive done it before with patent and it's worked and i feel like suede is more pliable so i'm not really worried.  

i see you have the watersnake leopard on the way... i love them!!  i think this style doesn't get enough credit... the bibi has been pretty popular and i feel like these are way more comfortable and just as great looking!


----------



## bagsdreamer

So many gorgeous looking bambou. I especially like the amethyst. Ladies, is this style true to your cl size or have to size up or down? Where can I order this online?


----------



## bornfree

My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


----------



## Jönathan

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *



Wow!! The color is amazing!! 

They look stunning on you!


----------



## bornfree

Jönathan;19857767 said:
			
		

> Wow!! The color is amazing!!
> 
> They look stunning on you!



thanks *Jonathan *


----------



## Star86doll

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


 
Wow stunning!! They look amazing on you and color are so beautiful!!


----------



## Rubypout

Great colour on you* bornfree*!


----------



## poppyseed

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


 
OMG  the colour looks amazing!


----------



## bornfree

thanks *Star86doll, Rubypout, poppyseed *, the color is really difficult to capture on camera and truly gorgeous in real


----------



## moshi_moshi

*bornfree* - those look amazing on you!!!  i am not usually a darker green fan but these are just 

now i really need some ADs in my collection as well.


----------



## jeshika

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *



Holy crapola... I didn't need to see that! 

Looks so great on you *bornfree*!


----------



## Missy1726

OMG all these shoes are beautiful! I'm wicked jealous!!!


----------



## anniethecat

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


 
Absolutely gorg!  Where did you purchase these if I may ask...I really want to get my hands on these.


----------



## juicyjeans

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


 
Holy wow  I am totally amazed by this color! They look amazing on you, super congrats


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely additions, ladies. Born, why'd you have to post those beautiful green shooz? Now I feel like I need a bit of green in my closet. :giggles:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *
> 
> I love these!


 
I really love the color of these. So unique.


----------



## amazigrace

*bornfree,* they're absolutely gorgeous!
I love the color and they look beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

Lady Daf crystal phyton


----------



## rdgldy

*bornfree*, just gorgeous!! The green is spectacular.
*missgiannina,* the crystal phyton is so stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Lovely new additions ladies!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RedBottomLover said:


> I heard that it didn't look good on, "it's just not pretty", and "meh". I'm interested in the indigo watersnake. The color is just gorgeous in the email I got from Madison. But it looks different in the other pictures I've seen posted of the indigo watersnake. This decision is driving me nuts haha.



I know what you mean, some pix make them look "dull"... (or that's how I felt about the Amethyste WS). I would probably try to see them in person first if possible or ask for more pix in daylight. Good luck!



Rubypout said:


> Bambou Watersnake Leopards are so pretty! Congrats. I love the Leopard & Amethyste suede



Thanks! They were just shipped out today and I'm stalking the tracking site lol. I would grab a pair of the leopards since they're more rare imo 



Star86doll said:


> *Emeraude in Patent!!!!!!*



The emeraude looks beautiful! In fact all the patents are gorgeous imo!!!



moshi_moshi said:


> *Cec* - i wore them out on Saturday night to dinner and I feel like they've already stretched a lot.  I stuck these little foam shoe trees in them when i'm not wearing them and i feel like they help too as i put them in my other shoes, you can get them on amazon and ebay as well.
> 
> http://www.shoeandfootcare.com/p/102-043-02/product-dreamy-foam-shoe-trees-p102-04X.html
> 
> if i still feel like they can give a little more i'll take them to my cobbler and have the toebox stretched.  ive done it before with patent and it's worked and i feel like suede is more pliable so i'm not really worried.
> 
> i see you have the watersnake leopard on the way... i love them!!  i think this style doesn't get enough credit... the bibi has been pretty popular and i feel like these are way more comfortable and just as great looking!



Thanks for the link! I may need to order them, but I'll wait until I receive the parcel first.
I agree, the Bibi should get more credit. I find this style looks nicer on me too since the peep-hole doesn't make my toes look that big as compared to a more round toe if that makes sense...
I'm glad your toe-box stretching is working out well, keep it up 



bagsdreamer said:


> So many gorgeous looking bambou. I especially like the amethyst. Ladies, is this style true to your cl size or have to size up or down? Where can I order this online?



half size up for me from your US TTS. There are a lot of website offering them and most major US department stores too.



bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *



I love the color! It reminds me of that green dress worn by Scarlet in Gone with the Wind! Congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missgiannina said:


> Lady Daf crystal phyton



congrats!!! they look great on you!


----------



## stilly

missgiannina said:


> Lady Daf crystal phyton


 
These are just amazing *missg*!!!
They look stunning on you!!!


----------



## stilly

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I know what you mean, some pix make them look "dull"... (or that's how I felt about the Amethyste WS). I would probably try to see them in person first if possible or ask for more pix in daylight. Good luck!



Unfortunately it's impossible for me to see them in person. I'm nowhere near a boutique or any store that carries CL. In the picture from Madison the colors looks very vibrant. I can't think of the right word that really describes how I think the color is portrayed in that picture. But the other pictures I've seen posted it looks "dull" and I just don't want it to be a huge disappointment if I bought them. 

This is a picture a tPFer posted





And the picture from Madison





The color looks different to me. Is it just me?


----------



## jenayb

RedBottomLover said:


> Unfortunately it's impossible for me to see them in person. I'm nowhere near a boutique or any store that carries CL. In the picture from Madison the colors looks very vibrant. I can't think of the right word that really describes how I think the color is portrayed in that picture. But the other pictures I've seen posted it looks "dull" and I just don't want it to be a huge disappointment if I bought them.
> 
> This is a picture a tPFer posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture from Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks different to me. Is it just me?



$7900!!!!!! 



Just kidding...

The Bambou in the second picture is a more accurate depiction of the Indigo.


----------



## MadameElle

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *



Bornfree...those ADs are gorgeous.  The emeraude looks so rich.


----------



## jenayb

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *



Oh WOW! These are amazing! Where did you get them!?


----------



## myu3160

missgiannina said:


> lady daf crystal phyton



omg i love them!!


----------



## chacci1

missgiannina said:


> Lady Daf crystal phyton



Love these!!!  Where did you end up finding these?  I've been on a waitlist forever!!!


----------



## 9distelle

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


Beautiful!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> Lady Daf crystal phyton



Wow!! Hot shoes!! Amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it
> thanks!!


I think they are so beautiful!! The color is lovely, and they fit perfectly on you! Congrats!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

missgiannina said:


> Lady Daf crystal phyton



These shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## bagsdreamer

CEC, have tried saks, nm and barneys website but do not have amethyst. Any others I cod try?


----------



## 5elle

RedBottomLover said:


> Unfortunately it's impossible for me to see them in person. I'm nowhere near a boutique or any store that carries CL. In the picture from Madison the colors looks very vibrant. I can't think of the right word that really describes how I think the color is portrayed in that picture. But the other pictures I've seen posted it looks "dull" and I just don't want it to be a huge disappointment if I bought them.
> 
> This is a picture a tPFer posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture from Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks different to me. Is it just me?



First pic is daylight and second pic is with flash. I don't think it's possible to necessarily say which is a truer reflection of the colour since screens vary so much. From what I've seen of that colour IRL it is not electric but nor is it as dull as the second pic as it appears on my screen.


----------



## 5elle

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


----------



## bornfree

bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *




Thank you all for the kind compliments... got this from jakarta CL


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I've heard a lot of bad stuff about the Bibi, but not much on the Bambou. I was surprised that the Bambou is nothing like the Bibi in terms of fit. I think you should totally go for them  Which color/material are you interested in?


 
omg seeing all these just made me want a pair of bambous! I need to research the all the bibi discomfort because I was going to take the 140mm plunge with them! thanks for posting!



bornfree said:


> My latest addition: *Emeraude Metal Patent Altadama *


 
beautiful color, i love love love patent jewel tones. emerald, amethyst, rouge, soooooo rich looking  congrats!



RedBottomLover said:


> Unfortunately it's impossible for me to see them in person. I'm nowhere near a boutique or any store that carries CL. In the picture from Madison the colors looks very vibrant. I can't think of the right word that really describes how I think the color is portrayed in that picture. But the other pictures I've seen posted it looks "dull" and I just don't want it to be a huge disappointment if I bought them.
> 
> This is a picture a tPFer posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture from Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks different to me. Is it just me?


 
not just you, they do look different....the first looks amazing! the 2nd...nice but not as shocking.


----------



## moshi_moshi

RedBottomLover said:


> Unfortunately it's impossible for me to see them in person. I'm nowhere near a boutique or any store that carries CL. In the picture from Madison the colors looks very vibrant. I can't think of the right word that really describes how I think the color is portrayed in that picture. But the other pictures I've seen posted it looks "dull" and I just don't want it to be a huge disappointment if I bought them.
> 
> This is a picture a tPFer posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture from Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks different to me. Is it just me?


 
i don't think it's just you.  i think the madison photo is a better representation of the color, the top photo looks really purple.  saks has the indigo watersnake in the ron ron and in their photos it looks closer to the madison shade as well.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j93nJAw



CRISPEDROSA said:


> I think they are so beautiful!! The color is lovely, and they fit perfectly on you! Congrats!


 
thank you!!!  

chartreuse is my new favorite fall color



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg seeing all these just made me want a pair of bambous! I need to research the all the bibi discomfort because I was going to take the 140mm plunge with them! thanks for posting!


 
*choco* - i don't know if it's the same for everyone else but i don't find the bambou to fit like the bibi.  the bibi hate my feet, i found the pitch to be very uncomfortable.  the bambou were much more comfortable...i wore them out to dinner and was surprised at the end of the night how my feet weren't crying!


----------



## juicyjeans

missgiannina said:


> Lady Daf crystal phyton


 
Congrats, they are so pretty


----------



## DariaD

Just can't get enough of those Dorepis so thought I can post them here as well


----------



## RedBottomLover

5elle said:


> First pic is daylight and second pic is with flash. I don't think it's possible to necessarily say which is a truer reflection of the colour since screens vary so much. From what I've seen of that colour IRL it is not electric but nor is it as dull as the second pic as it appears on my screen.



electric! that's the word I was looking for! I don't really like how _electric_ the color looks in some of the photos. I don't think the color is necessarily dull in the second picture but just not as loud as the first one. I actually love the color in the second picture.



moshi_moshi said:


> i don't think it's just you.  i think the madison photo is a better representation of the color, the top photo looks really purple.  saks has the indigo watersnake in the ron ron and in their photos it looks closer to the madison shade as well.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=j93nJAw



thanks *moshi*! I think I'm going to take the plunge


----------



## moshi_moshi

RedBottomLover said:


> thanks *moshi*! I think I'm going to take the plunge


 
yay!  i don't think you're going to regret it...if you can wear the bibi (that's a bibi in your avi right?) then you can definitely wear the bambou.  the indigo watersnake is gorgeous!!  i was this close to getting chartreuse watersnake but i opted for the suede.


----------



## RedBottomLover

moshi_moshi said:


> yay!  i don't think you're going to regret it...if you can wear the bibi (that's a bibi in your avi right?) then you can definitely wear the bambou.  the indigo watersnake is gorgeous!!  i was this close to getting chartreuse watersnake but i opted for the suede.



yep, that's the Bibi. I'm happy to know the pitch isn't like the Bibi. it's not uncomfortable for me, just not the most comfortable. I'm excited!!!


----------



## Rubypout

RedBottomLover said:


> thanks *moshi*! I think I'm going to take the plunge



They're gorgeous. 

Dorepis look great on you *Daria*


----------



## beagly911

RedBottomLover said:


> electric! that's the word I was looking for! I don't really like how _electric_ the color looks in some of the photos. I don't think the color is necessarily dull in the second picture but just not as loud as the first one. I actually love the color in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *moshi*! I think I'm going to take the plunge


 
Do it Do it Do it!!!  I think they look awesome!!!(absolutely not enabling here!!)


----------



## ilovetoshop

chacci1 said:


> Love these!!!  Where did you end up finding these?  I've been on a waitlist forever!!!



They are available on neiman website..for anyone interested~


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Just can't get enough of those Dorepis so thought I can post them here as well


 Love them!!


----------



## CocoB

DariaD said:


> Just can't get enough of those Dorepis so thought I can post them here as well



These look AMAZING on you!


----------



## missgiannina

chacci1 said:


> Love these!!!  Where did you end up finding these?  I've been on a waitlist forever!!!



Got them at nordies


----------



## ntntgo

I didn't know where else to post this so, I'm posting it here.
Some of you probably have these but I after showing a few friends, they thought it was so beautiful that I should show people.
This is an invitation I received to a Louboutin party during Fashion Week.  The back side of it has all of the information but the front is just stunning.  If you look closely, you will see a pair of Dafs in her hair.
Jenay says they are the Brocade Dafs.  I thought that they looked like a Trash motif but she knows more than I do.  But, I just thought it was so unique and beautiful that I had to share the artistry.


----------



## myu3160

DariaD said:


> Just can't get enough of those Dorepis so thought I can post them here as well


 They're gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I didn't know where else to post this so, I'm posting it here.
> Some of you probably have these but I after showing a few friends, they thought it was so beautiful that I should show people.
> This is an invitation I received to a Louboutin party during Fashion Week.  The back side of it has all of the information but the front is just stunning.  If you look closely, you will see a pair of Dafs in her hair.
> Jenay says they are the Brocade Dafs.  I thought that they looked like a Trash motif *but she knows more than I do*.  But, I just thought it was so unique and beautiful that I had to share the artistry.





Not hardly!! 

Anyhow, speaking of my big sis..... My newest babies! 

Thank you again darling!!!


----------



## skislope15

Wish my sister was that nice! There beautiful jenay


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Wish my sister was that nice! There beautiful jenay



Thanks babe! Remember when we had that conversation earlier this morning about me being a little bit past my Daf phase?




Fail!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Not hardly!!
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of my big sis..... My newest babies!
> 
> Thank you again darling!!!


 
Love them *jenay*!!! The color is beautiful!!!
Just gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Love them *jenay*!!! The color is beautiful!!!
> Just gorgeous on you!!!





Thank you!!!!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe! Remember when we had that conversation earlier this morning about me being a little bit past my Daf phase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail!



Yeah just like you were over the yellow purse!!! Love it


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Not hardly!!
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of my big sis..... My newest babies!
> 
> Thank you again darling!!!


 
So happy to enable.  Oh, and thanks for making me get them now too.  They'll never look as good as they do on you.  I'm so excited that you got them.
Hmmmmm.....thinking that I know of a bag that you should buy to go with those.


----------



## ntntgo

skislope15 said:


> Wish my sister was that nice! There beautiful jenay


 
Oh, honey, I don't buy them for her, I just put the bait out.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> So happy to enable.  Oh, and thanks for making me get them now too.  They'll never look as good as they do on you.  I'm so excited that you got them.
> Hmmmmm.....thinking that I know of a bag that you should buy to go with those.



Um, girl please -- I cannot WAIT to see pics of yours. And you just STOP IT right now with that bag talk!!  Talk about an enabler!!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Oh, honey, I don't buy them for her, I just put the bait out.


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Yeah just like you were over the yellow purse!!! Love it



Oh girl please! You don't have to say it - I know it. I'm pathetic!!!


----------



## CocoB

ntntgo said:


> I didn't know where else to post this so, I'm posting it here.
> Some of you probably have these but I after showing a few friends, they thought it was so beautiful that I should show people.
> This is an invitation I received to a Louboutin party during Fashion Week.  The back side of it has all of the information but the front is just stunning.  If you look closely, you will see a pair of Dafs in her hair.
> Jenay says they are the Brocade Dafs.  I thought that they looked like a Trash motif but she knows more than I do.  But, I just thought it was so unique and beautiful that I had to share the artistry.



Wow Nat, gorgeous. Are you coming to NY?


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:


> Um, girl please -- I cannot WAIT to see pics of yours. And you just STOP IT right now with that bag talk!!  Talk about an enabler!!


 
I showed DH because he wanted to see these shoes that were causing all of the commotion last week.  So, I showed him all of the pictures and he actually likes them (on you).  I softened the blow.  He hasn't seen the bag yet.  It went right in to the back bedroom.:ninja: Very stealthy.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I showed DH because he wanted to see these shoes that were causing all of the commotion last week.  So, I showed him all of the pictures and he actually likes them (on you).  I softened the blow.  He hasn't seen the bag yet.  It went right in to the back bedroom.:ninja: Very stealthy.



Yes.... To the back bedroom..... 

So he likes them huh?? Uh oh!!


----------



## dc419

*jenaywins, *These are gorgeous!!! I absolutely love the color!!!!!


jenaywins said:


> Not hardly!!
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of my big sis..... My newest babies!
> 
> Thank you again darling!!!


----------



## ntntgo

CocoB said:


> Wow Nat, gorgeous. Are you coming to NY?


 
I was planning on it but I can't.  My dad is making his first trip, since his heartattack a year ago, to his College Homecoming so, I need to stay in town while they're gone.

Going to try to come up for Christmas shopping and make *Jenay* bring DBF, so he and DH can go just sit at ESPN Zone or something.

Oh, sorry J, meant to talk to you about that today.


----------



## jenayb

dc419 said:


> *jenaywins, *These are gorgeous!!! I absolutely love the color!!!!!



Aw thanks so much! That means a lot!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> I didn't know where else to post this so, I'm posting it here.
> Some of you probably have these but I after showing a few friends, they thought it was so beautiful that I should show people.
> This is an invitation I received to a Louboutin party during Fashion Week.  The back side of it has all of the information but the front is just stunning.  If you look closely, you will see a pair of Dafs in her hair.
> Jenay says they are the Brocade Dafs.  I thought that they looked like a Trash motif but she knows more than I do.  But, I just thought it was so unique and beautiful that I had to share the artistry.



Thanks for posting this! It looks really special


----------



## skislope15

ntntgo said:


> Oh, honey, I don't buy them for her, I just put the bait out.



Have i been completely oblivious to this? Your sisters lol?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Not hardly!!
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of my big sis..... My newest babies!
> 
> Thank you again darling!!!



Beautiful!!!!!  I absolutely love them!  My SA's sent me a pic of these last week and I was dying!!!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Have i been completely oblivious to this? Your sisters lol?



 



chacci1 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!  I absolutely love them!  My SA's sent me a pic of these last week and I was dying!!!



Um, helllloooooo!?!?!? Shoe twins, no? Dangit girl we have like the same collection!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Um, helllloooooo!?!?!? Shoe twins, no? Dangit girl we have like the same collection!!



Oh babe. I'm going to have to live vicariously through you on these!!  Pigallili set me behind just a bit!!  But, they are absolutely stunning!! Can't wait to see what you where them with!  And, we are at least sisters with these.  I have them in red!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Oh babe. I'm going to have to live vicariously through you on these!!  Pigallili set me behind just a bit!!  But, they are absolutely stunning!! Can't wait to see what you where them with!  And, we are at least sisters with these.  I have them in red!



Woohoo Daffy sisters! 

Oh that's right.... The Pigalili...  Oh be still my heart!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg seeing all these just made me want a pair of bambous! I need to research the all the bibi discomfort because I was going to take the 140mm plunge with them! thanks for posting!



heehee... I get kinda indecisive when I like a style, so I put EVERYTHING all together so that I can compare every single one side by side. It helps me think  Sorry, I'm a bit OCPD  

For me, it was comfortable and felt very stable with a thicker heel. Just the toe box is smaller. Hopefully you can try one on soon


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RedBottomLover said:


> Unfortunately it's impossible for me to see them in person. I'm nowhere near a boutique or any store that carries CL. In the picture from Madison the colors looks very vibrant. I can't think of the right word that really describes how I think the color is portrayed in that picture. But the other pictures I've seen posted it looks "dull" and I just don't want it to be a huge disappointment if I bought them.
> 
> This is a picture a tPFer posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture from Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks different to me. Is it just me?



I think the first pic is more true to color... The second pic has the effect from the flash indoors.


----------



## RedBottomLover

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think the first pic is more true to color... The second pic has the effect from the flash indoors.



I don't like the color in the first picture


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Not hardly!!
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of my big sis..... My newest babies!
> 
> Thank you again darling!!!


 
OMG *Jenay *these are gorgeous! the color!!!


----------



## jamidee

RedBottomLover said:


> electric! that's the word I was looking for! I don't really like how _electric_ the color looks in some of the photos. I don't think the color is necessarily dull in the second picture but just not as loud as the first one. I actually love the color in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *moshi*! I think I'm going to take the plunge



WOO!!! post mod pics asap!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Not hardly!!
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of my big sis..... My newest babies!
> 
> Thank you again darling!!!



Make sure you post an outfit pic with these babies!! so beautiful!!


----------



## Pomba

New here and got my first booties - its the Figurina Booty.  Never owned booties before as not sure what to wear with them...how would you wear them?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RedBottomLover said:


> I don't like the color in the first picture



oh... :wondering
well maybe some other ladies here have some pix in daylight that represent the true color better?


----------



## DariaD

Pomba said:


> New here and got my first booties - its the Figurina Booty.  Never owned booties before as not sure what to wear with them...how would you wear them?



According to those pics your ankles are beautiful so I would suggest skirts -dresses - sweaterdresses - shorts with thick tights etc. Trousers will probably cover the shoe and steal it's beauty


----------



## myu3160

Pomba said:


> New here and got my first booties - its the Figurina Booty. Never owned booties before as not sure what to wear with them...how would you wear them?


 
Very pretty! You look great in them. I suggest you wear them with a tight skirt be it mini or a pencil. Something that ends around the knee or shorter.


----------



## beagly911

Pomba said:


> New here and got my first booties - its the Figurina Booty. Never owned booties before as not sure what to wear with them...how would you wear them?


 Love them!  You wear them well!


----------



## beagly911

My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er that I can't thank enough!!  May I present my Aqua Watersnake VP's


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er that I can't thank enough!!  May I present my Aqua Watersnake VP's



WOW!!! You got those fast! Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> WOW!!! You got those fast! Congrats, they are beautiful!


 Thanks jenay...they are incredible!!


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:


> My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er that I can't thank enough!!  May I present my Aqua Watersnake VP's



Those are beautiful, congrats? Reveal/mod. pics coming?


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er that I can't thank enough!!  May I present my Aqua Watersnake VP's


Woow!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Pomba said:


> New here and got my first booties - its the Figurina Booty. Never owned booties before as not sure what to wear with them...how would you wear them?


 
OMG they are beautiful! I was lusting after these as well and you are not helping! 
I think booties like this look great with shift dresses, pencil skirts and skinny jeans!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er that I can't thank enough!! May I present my Aqua Watersnake VP's


 

Beagly they are stunning! 
Bet you're chuffed to bits they are finnaly with you!


----------



## juicyjeans

beagly911 said:


> My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er that I can't thank enough!! May I present my Aqua Watersnake VP's


 
 I could stare at those all day!!!


My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray


----------



## amazigrace

So beautiful, *juicy!* And they look so beautiful on you!


----------



## BagsR4Me

juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray


 
Such a gorgeous color. These are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

I'm so behind on this thread, and too lazy to go back pages and pages.

Congrats to everyone for their lovely new purchases!!


----------



## juicyjeans

amazigrace said:


> So beautiful, *juicy!* And they look so beautiful on you!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Such a gorgeous color. These are beautiful. Congrats!


 

Thank you *grace & Bags *


----------



## Pomba

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, Im going to try all of them! Thank you again!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Those are beautiful, congrats? Reveal/mod. pics coming?


 


9distelle said:


> Woow!!!


 


poppyseed said:


> Beagly they are stunning!
> Bet you're chuffed to bits they are finnaly with you!


 
Thank you all for the kind words...my reveal/mod pics are in **~~Another Beagly Reveal~~** thread


----------



## beagly911

juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray


  Those are TDF!!  WOW!


----------



## 318Platinum

juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray



This color is totally FAB!!! CONGRATS!! These are HOTT!!


----------



## juicyjeans

beagly911 said:


> Those are TDF!! WOW!


 


318Platinum said:


> This color is totally FAB!!! CONGRATS!! These are HOTT!!


 
Thank you ladies


----------



## GrRoxy

juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray



Amazing shoes...! I love the colour, the model... Happy Bday and congrats!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Oh, wow! The Rolando is quickly becoming my favorite shoe.


juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray


 
Beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

GrRoxy said:


> Amazing shoes...! I love the colour, the model... Happy Bday and congrats!!


 


bprimuslevy said:


> Oh, wow! The Rolando is quickly becoming my favorite shoe.


 


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank you *GrRoxy, bprimuslevy & Nikkis *


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Pomba said:


> New here and got my first booties - its the Figurina Booty.  Never owned booties before as not sure what to wear with them...how would you wear them?



those are soo hot! 



beagly911 said:


> My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er that I can't thank enough!!  May I present my Aqua Watersnake VP's



gorgeous!



juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray



I love the color!


----------



## beagly911

dirtyaddiction said:


> those are soo hot!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color!


 
thanks *dirtyaddiction!*


----------



## ntntgo

I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.

These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.

I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.


----------



## amazigrace

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.




*roussel,* is the absolute queen of strassing. She
does such a beautiful job. They're gorgeous, *nat!*


----------



## juicyjeans

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.



They are so pretty!


----------



## juicyjeans

dirtyaddiction said:


> those are soo hot!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color!



Thanks Hun


----------



## CocoB

stilly said:


> I love this pic!!!
> The shoes and toes are both fabulous!!!



Oh, thanks stilly. Takes one to know one!


----------



## Nolia

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.



Divine!! Roussel's work makes me


----------



## DariaD

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.



Those are soooo beautiful! Golden shoes... 

And thumbs up for Roussel, true strassing queen


----------



## glamourbag

Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...

Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....


----------



## gymangel812

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....


omg those are AMAZING!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've gone back pages and pages, but I'm not close to being caught up. Congratulations on your new additions, ladies.


----------



## cts900

^^I am right there behind you, *bat*!  You ladies blow me away with your buys.  Congrats on everything!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ntntgo said:


> i had to post these as a thank you to roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede pigalle 100 and now have been covered in golden shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.





glamourbag said:


> ahhh...i think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....lady peep blue saphir strass 150s...along with my h obsession...twillies (brasille pattern) for my b and k....



OMGGGGGG


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....



YES!!!!! AMAZING!!!! I am totally jealy of you right now!! CONGRATS ON THESE  SPARKLING BABY BLUES!!!


----------



## jeshika

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.



o wow! congrats *nat*! these are gorgeous!!!!!!!



glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....



*glam*, these are HOT!!! congrats! can't wait for you to post outfit pics with these babies!


----------



## heiress-ox

juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray



 these are fabulous! The colour is absolutely spectacular & the Rolando is so sexy, it makes me want to try a pair again!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....



OMG !
I DIE !!!!!!!!!!!
Do you find them comfy G.!
I dont know if i am the only one who THINK the LP is unstable shoe !


----------



## beagly911

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel. I'm posting before and afters. I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear. More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals. They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.


 
They are beautiful!!  And they look so awesome on you!!


----------



## beagly911

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....


 
OMG those are incredible!!


----------



## juicyjeans

heiress-ox said:


> these are fabulous! The colour is absolutely spectacular & the Rolando is so sexy, it makes me want to try a pair again!


 
Thank you *heiress *


----------



## juicyjeans

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....


 
 wowwzaaa *glamour *they are just beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Bethc

I haven't bought new shoes in forever, but I couldn't pass on these, especially since they had my size!  

My new pony flats...


----------



## beagly911

Oh what a fabulous everyday shoe!!!  Wear them in good health!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your flats, Beth!


----------



## poppyseed

Beth they are beautiful!


----------



## glamourbag

gymangel812 said:


> omg those are AMAZING!





dirtyaddiction said:


> OMGGGGGG





318Platinum said:


> YES!!!!! AMAZING!!!! I am totally jealy of you right now!! CONGRATS ON THESE  SPARKLING BABY BLUES!!!





jeshika said:


> *glam*, these are HOT!!! congrats! can't wait for you to post outfit pics with these babies!





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> OMG !
> I DIE !!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you find them comfy G.!
> I dont know if i am the only one who THINK the LP is unstable shoe !





beagly911 said:


> OMG those are incredible!!





juicyjeans said:


> wowwzaaa *glamour *they are just beautiful! Congrats



Thank you everyone!!!! I don't post here too often but I do check out everyone's fabulous purchases and collections on a regular basis. My little group of CLs are only a fraction of what you ladies have but I am happy share any CL joy!!!
SeDuCTive, I don't mind LPs actually; I wouldn't say they are my absolute favorite but they aren't a problem. When comparing these LPs to my patent LPs, these are more comfortable, but that is due to leather differences...sorry that isnt much help is it???


----------



## glamourbag

Bethc said:


> I haven't bought new shoes in forever, but I couldn't pass on these, especially since they had my size!
> 
> My new pony flats...


Super cute Beth! May I ask...are they comfortable????


----------



## Bethc

glamourbag said:


> Super cute Beth! May I ask...are they comfortable????



Thanks!  It was so hard to find pony shoes with a low/no heel.  

I hope so!  The good part is they dont have the box toe that sometimes can bother me and they're not perfectly flat, they have a tiny heel, which is more comfortable than the shoes that are totally flat.  I'll let you know!


----------



## Bethc

beagly911 said:


> Oh what a fabulous everyday shoe!!!  Wear them in good health!!!





BattyBugs said:


> Love your flats, Beth!





poppyseed said:


> Beth they are beautiful!



Thanks ladies!  I haven't bought new CLs in so long, I keep taking them out of the box to admire them!


----------



## poppyseed

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies! I haven't bought new CLs in so long, I keep taking them out of the box to admire them!


 

Haha! Don't blame you


----------



## BellaShoes

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....



Holy Strass! They are fab!


----------



## juicyjeans

Bethc said:


> I haven't bought new shoes in forever, but I couldn't pass on these, especially since they had my size!
> 
> My new pony flats...


 
Congrats  they are very cute!


----------



## amazigrace

*bethc,* if you don't mind me asking, where did you find those flats?
I love them!


----------



## Bethc

amazigrace said:


> *bethc,* if you don't mind me asking, where did you find those flats?
> I love them!



No problem!  They were at Saks in NYC.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....


 
GORGEOUS!!!! congrats!!!



Bethc said:


> I haven't bought new shoes in forever, but I couldn't pass on these, especially since they had my size!
> 
> My new pony flats...


 
love them so cute!


----------



## BagsR4Me

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....



These are gorgeous. Congrats!!




Bethc said:


> I haven't bought new shoes in forever, but I couldn't pass on these, especially since they had my size!
> 
> My new pony flats...



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

juicyjeans said:


> Congrats  they are very cute!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love them so cute!





BagsR4Me said:


> These are gorgeous. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!





Thank you ladies... I really just love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....



Love these!

So much sparkle! I love!


----------



## glamourbag

BellaShoes said:


> Holy Strass! They are fab!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love them so cute!





BagsR4Me said:


> These are gorgeous. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!





aoqtpi said:


> Love these!
> 
> So much sparkle! I love!



Thank you everyone! Many hugs


----------



## DanieC

I just went to Paris and could not leave until i went the CL store.. I wanted more with color but they didn't have my size  but i left with these.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6139906206/in/photostream


----------



## DanieC

DanieC said:


> I just went to Paris and could not leave until i went the CL store.. I wanted more with color but they didn't have my size  but i left with these.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6139906206/in/photostream


Also these finally got my hands on these.. wish it was a better pic, but my friend had to take the pic since im not home.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6139921778/in/photostream


----------



## glamourbag

DanieC said:


> Also these finally got my hands on these.. wish it was a better pic, but my friend had to take the pic since im not home.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6139921778/in/photostream



Nice scores DanieC! Congratulations


----------



## 9distelle

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....


Absolutely stunning, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Where are the mod pics?


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel. I'm posting before and afters. I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear. More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals. They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.


 
Beautiful


----------



## BagsR4Me

DanieC said:


> I just went to Paris and could not leave until i went the CL store.. I wanted more with color but they didn't have my size  but i left with these.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6139906206/in/photostream


 
Great new purchases. Congrats!!


----------



## glamourbag

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel. I'm posting before and afters. I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear. More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals. They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.


 
Roussel's work is absolutely amazing...always! Hands down the best around! Congratulations on your babies!


----------



## jamidee

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....




LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## eldebrang

glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....


gorgeous....


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DanieC said:


> I just went to Paris and could not leave until i went the CL store.. I wanted more with color but they didn't have my size  but i left with these.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6139906206/in/photostream



that is one nice haul!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


----------



## myu3160

lamborghinigirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


 

omggggggggggggg i love these!! I love them so so so much! Mod pics please!


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



amazingly beautiful  modelling pics please!!!


----------



## DanieC

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


Those are sooo amazing!!!!! Beautiful


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.



How did I miss these? They turned out amazing!


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



Just wow! 
And what a cute baby!


----------



## jeshika

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



HOLY CR$P! I need modelling pictures, STAT! What a gorgeous pair! Congrats!  

PS. misto has GREAT taste!


----------



## glamourbag

9distelle said:


> Absolutely stunning, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where are the mod pics?



Thank you! I posted in the "action shots" thread!!!


jamidee said:


> LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





eldebrang said:


> gorgeous....


^^ Thank you:kiss:


----------



## glamourbag

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


Fabulous! These are peach right? Lovely, we are shoe "cousins" I have the Blue Saphir....Congratulations and yes, modeling pictures are a requirement!!!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



I'm not sure who I love more -- Misto, or the Strass.


----------



## NANI1972

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


Yay! A Misto sighting! Love her.....the shoes are awsome too.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



What an adorable pic! and of course the shoes are amazing! Congrats girl! 



Bethc said:


> I haven't bought new shoes in forever, but I couldn't pass on these, especially since they had my size!
> 
> My new pony flats...



Great everyday pair! They look so comfy! Congrats 



glamourbag said:


> Ahhh...I think we have all been caught by the "strass" bug...
> 
> Presenting my latest....Lady Peep Blue Saphir strass 150s...along with my H obsession...twillies (Brasille pattern) for my B and K....



The blue is mesmerizing! Enjoy your new purchase! They're definitely one of a kind shoes! 



ntntgo said:


> I had to post these as a thank you to Roussel.  I'm posting before and afters.  I'm not a huge Strass fan but being able to pick my shoes and the crystals have me on a tear.  More to come.
> 
> These started out as a tan suede Pigalle 100 and now have been covered in Golden Shadow crystals.  They are spectacular.
> 
> I can't wait to see the rest she's doing for me.



Roussel did a fantastic job! Enjoy them Nat! 



juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray



Great, classic pair! Love the color, congrats


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



Misto is the cutest! Love the peeps too


----------



## kiki2003

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


omg he is so precious


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



 sparkly! And adorable pup!


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


 
Your baby Misto is so cute and those shoes are TDF!


----------



## BagsR4Me

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


 
Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



WOW! Another strassed pair of Loubies.  Congrats!! they are very sexy and so special  your dog is very nice!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

juicyjeans said:


> I could stare at those all day!!!
> 
> 
> My birthday gift to myself arrived today  Rolando in Aubergine Metal Patent  This color is so pretty, but hard to capture! It's a purple/gray


 
those look really great on you-I've always admired women who can wear the Rolando! Happy happy bday  




LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/photo16bj.jpg/


 

love love love them! off to your thread to look for mod pics!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

amandasummer said:


> I recently purchased my first CLs - Forgive my crappy cell pics.
> 
> I forget the name of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed shortly after were pairs 2 and 3. This place is dangerous
> 
> Magenta Goya Booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly I ordered these yesterday. Haven't received them yet but these will be my favs for sure.
> 
> Declic 140 Glitters


 
They are all gorgeous!



Star86doll said:


> Hey Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!
> 
> Haven't been on TPF much lately, have been really busy with lots stuff came up! So, I missed my delivery yesterday after waited 3 weeks for the shoes to come from the US and finally picked them up today. I opened the box and thought "Oh my god! they are so LUSH!" and I sent a pics of the shoes to my sister and she replied back to said that she want to wear them at a friend's wedding next weekend....!
> 
> *Nutria 120 in leopard with gold strass heels!*
> 
> View attachment 1477924
> View attachment 1477919
> View attachment 1477920
> View attachment 1477921
> View attachment 1477922


 
Leopard AND strass.....AMAZING!



moshi_moshi said:


> my chartreuse suede bambous are here!
> 
> i'm worried they look a little funny.  other ladies here have already voiced concerned about the peeptoe being cut a little funky and i feel like it might be, only my big toe is "peeping" lol.  honest opinions ladies, you won't hurt my feelings.  it's a lot of $$ to spend on something if it doesn't fit right, even if i do love the color!  i also feel like there is a lot of toe cleavage going on as well.  my toes look like they are scrunched but they feel fine and the style is actually REALLY comfortable.  nothing like the bibi pitchwise.
> 
> thanks!!


 
I think they look great on you!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Black Patent Helmour 100m


 
Beautiful shoes!



missgiannina said:


> Lady Daf crystal phyton


 
Where did you find these?? They are gourgeos!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!



another strassed pair?! girl you are the queen of bling!! we need to go out in our blinged out shoes sometime


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks everyone! i can't get enough of strass. my credit card is thanking me that the sapphire and black don't excite me very much! i do love how it is looking on everyone else though. i am already dying to see the spring colors. 

i have been so so busy with work (up until 4:30 this morning reviewing contracts for a 7am meeting... ) that I haven't had time to take any other pictures. I will later today though, promise!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks everyone! i can't get enough of strass. my credit card is thanking me that the sapphire and black don't excite me very much! i do love how it is looking on everyone else though. i am already dying to see the spring colors.
> 
> i have been so so busy with work (up until 4:30 this morning reviewing contracts for a 7am meeting... ) that I haven't had time to take any other pictures. I will later today though, promise!



GOOD!!!  I will wait for your pictures


----------



## 9distelle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


Stunning, huge congrats!!!!!!
Hope to see mod pics


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


 
there are just no words...STUNNING!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Thanks everyone!! 

I just posted more photos in a reveal thread. But when I wear a decent outfit next I will post better modeling pics!


----------



## KalaChi

Just in...the Bambou indigo watersnake pump!   I love them. They are super comfortable and the color is simply beautiful


----------



## jamidee

KalaChi said:


> Just in...the Bambou indigo watersnake pump!   I love them. They are super comfortable and the color is simply beautiful




OH YOU MUST POST PICS!! I have been stalking them for almost a week trying to decide if I want them bad enough to get them now or wait and hope they are part of the sale.


----------



## KalaChi

jamidee said:


> OH YOU MUST POST PICS!! I have been stalking them for almost a week trying to decide if I want them bad enough to get them now or wait and hope they are part of the sale.



Jamidee I will post a picture shortly.  They are really beautiful.  I was scared they might not make it to sale time and the watersnake in indigo was just way too tempting for me to let these get away .


----------



## whimsic

Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


----------



## beagly911

whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


 
Lovely!


----------



## juicyjeans

whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


 
Love these! Congrats


----------



## Emma4790

*LamborghiniGirl*  - WOW! I die! They are gorge!  
*whimsic *-  congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!

Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona -  it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though -  these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas! 









Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!   xx


----------



## glamourbag

whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


I love the color!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KalaChi

Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!


----------



## bprimuslevy

KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf




such a great color in patent!



Emma4790 said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*  - WOW! I die! They are gorge!
> *whimsic *-  congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!
> 
> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona -  it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though -  these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!   xx



i love Spain! glad you got to do some shopping while there.



KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!




that color is tdf!


----------



## BattyBugs

whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


 
I love these in the patent!



Emma4790 said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*  - WOW! I die! They are gorge!
> *whimsic *-  congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!
> 
> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona -  it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though -  these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!   xx


 
I don't remember seeing the Bianca in camel. They are gorgeous!




KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!


 
Indigo watersnake...lovely!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!



congrats! they're lovely on you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Emma4790 said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*  - WOW! I die! They are gorge!
> *whimsic *-  congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!
> 
> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona -  it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though -  these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!   xx



congrats! they look great on you!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Emma4790 said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*  - WOW! I die! They are gorge!
> *whimsic *-  congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!
> 
> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona -  it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though -  these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!   xx




I love these. I would love a black kid pair.


----------



## KalaChi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats! they're lovely on you



Thanks &#57606;!!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Emma4790 said:


> *LamborghiniGirl* - WOW! I die! They are gorge!
> *whimsic *- congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!
> 
> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona - it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though - these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!  xx


 
Love Biancas, such a sexy pair!  Congrats they look great on you!



KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!


 
ooohhhh these are so pretty!!! Congrats


----------



## DanieC

kalachi said:


> here they go ladies...bambou watersnake in indigo! Finally posting pics!


love!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


 

is this oyster? they're so pretty!


----------



## chloe speaks

Gazelle  (Black/coral)


----------



## myu3160

chloe speaks said:


> Gazelle  (Black/coral)


 Looks stunning on you!


----------



## whimsic

Thanks ladies!

beagly911
juicyjeans
Emma4790
glamourbag
AEGIS
BattyBugs




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> is this oyster? they're so pretty!



Yes - Oyster.. They are pretty 




Emma4790 said:


> LamborghiniGirl - WOW! I die! They are gorge!
> whimsic - congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!
> 
> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona - it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc! I'm super ok with that though - these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!



Twin !!!!  That's my favorite pair


----------



## amazigrace

chloe speaks said:


> Gazelle  (Black/coral)




Girl, those are the cutest flats! And they look
so great on you! Adorable outfit, momma!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> Gazelle  (Black/coral)



cute, congrats


----------



## BattyBugs

chloe speaks said:


> Gazelle  (Black/coral)


 
Beautiful color combo on these flats. I love the print on your dress, too.


----------



## beagly911

So many beautiful additions ladies!  Congrats!!  Chloe I love the flats, the colors are terrific.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!



Really nice! Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chloe speaks said:


> Gazelle  (Black/coral)


 
always loved this color combo! 



KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!


 
beautiful! 



Emma4790 said:


> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona - it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though - these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!  xx


 
classic indeed! lovely!



whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


 
great color!


----------



## juicyjeans

chloe speaks said:


> Gazelle  (Black/coral)


 
Congrats  they look great with that tan of yours!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's











And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


----------



## glamourbag

Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


Love them both! Gorgeous on you! May I ask...are the Fastwist comfortable? How are they in the toebox???


----------



## glamourbag

chloe speaks said:


> Gazelle  (Black/coral)


Very pretty! Great legs btw!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


 
WOW they look fabulous!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


 
I love them both, and lovely on you. Congrats!


----------



## chloe speaks

thank you so much *myu3160, amazigrace, CEC.LV4eva, BattyBugs, beagly911, dezynrbaglaydee, juicyjeans, glamourbag* for all the kind words. 

I think I will be getting alot of wear out of them. I like the coral, but can you imagine if they were Louboutin Red?


----------



## ellamejia2001

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...982530524351.118077.1275849596&type=1&theater


----------



## BattyBugs

Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


 
Beautiful! I love suede...it looks so rich.


----------



## AEGIS

my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them

the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them


 
OMG!!  They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!  Incredible!!!!  Congrats Girly!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> OMG!!  They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!  Incredible!!!!  Congrats Girly!




thanks honey! i hate saying that kimk and her sisters made me really want the pumice maggies lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much



most gorgeous set of twins ever!!! 
you can definitely rock the 160mm  i have faith in you!! enjoy them


----------



## ntntgo

These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.


----------



## rdgldy

*nat,* what a perfect pairing!!! Is your polish similar too??


----------



## ntntgo

rdgldy said:


> *nat,* what a perfect pairing!!! Is your polish similar too??


 
Actually, very close.  The one on my toes is exactly the same.  They're 2 of the new Chanel blues.


----------



## Baggaholic

*WHOA!!!!  I am loving the new additions girls! Congrats to all! *


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



Gorgeous ! And they match the Boston so perfectly. Can I ask where did you purchase these ?


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

glamourbag said:


> Love them both! Gorgeous on you! May I ask...are the Fastwist comfortable? How are they in the toebox???



Thank you so much, these seem comfortable. They are very spacious, I might need to put in a sole.

Thank you so much *BattyBugs :: bling*lover :: beagly911 *


----------



## rdgldy

ntntgo said:


> Actually, very close.  The one on my toes is exactly the same.  They're 2 of the new Chanel blues.


great-so now I need some more Chanel polish!!  Which one do you like best?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!



Wow. STUNNING! I love the suede Daffs so much! Congrats on two beautiful pairs! BTW are those Jbrand jeans? I  think I have those



AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much



They are gorgeous!! Congrats!!!



ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



OMG those Daffys and that Celine are TDF together! Congrats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much



Beautiful!



ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



My favorite color! I love them both!


----------



## gymangel812

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.


gorgeous ... and so tempting ... can't decide these or the indigo maggies (i don't own either styles...)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



Congrats! They suit you well Nat! And your Celine is amazing with the shoes 



Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!



Great purchases! They both seem so lush the suede! Congrats 



AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much



Omg...  love your new shoes Aegis! Congrats and good luck with the stretching!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



Holy Phantom batman! Are you kidding me *Nat*? Your new Celine is stunning! And the  Daffy's aren't so bad either


----------



## indi3r4

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



AHMAZING!!  
perfect pairing


----------



## bling*lover

AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much


 
Congrats on both pairs, they are gorgeous. I love maggies!



ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.


 
 Perfection! I was never a big fan of the daffodile, though I do think they look gorgeous on some people. But the daffys are amazing, I do really like them and the color of yours is awesome and your Celine isn't bad either! Congrats hun x


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



that is STUNNING! btw--thanks again for that great thread on protecting suede.  just did it to my tributes and maggies. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> most gorgeous set of twins ever!!!
> you can definitely rock the 160mm  i have faith in you!! enjoy them





l.a_girl19 said:


> They are gorgeous!! Congrats!!!





BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite color! I love them both!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Omg...  love your new shoes Aegis! Congrats and good luck with the stretching!!!







bling*lover said:


> Congrats on both pairs, they are gorgeous. I love maggies!






thank you very much ladies! i am soo excited about these my dh lost my shoe stretchers!  since he funds that shoes i guess i can't be too mad


----------



## beagly911

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven. My new Celine Phantom and Daffys. I do believe I'm in love.


 
Ok, I'm in LOVE  I want, I want, I want...both!!!


----------



## glamourbag

AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much


The more I see these, the more I always love this color combo. Congrats they are pure perfection!


----------



## glamourbag

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.


I am in love too. These are so perfectly matched I cannot believe it!!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



Nat - Amazing!  I looove the bag and shoes 

Ladies- I've been away for too long, Congrats on all your fantastic additions!!!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



I know I already told you this, but I absolutely love this, sis.


----------



## ntntgo

ntntgo said:


> Actually, very close. The one on my toes is exactly the same. They're 2 of the new Chanel blues.


 


jenaywins said:


> I know I already told you this, but I absolutely love this, sis.


 
Thanks, sis.  It's your fault that I ended up with the Daffys.  Oh, and come to think of it, all these new Celines, too.  WOW, are you a bad influence. 

Thank you everyone for the nice comments.  I don't troll this particular thread very often because everything I see, I want.  Everyone has gotten such great shoes.  I'm loving all of the unique, older (which makes them new again) shoes.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.



*Nat*, perfect combo! Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!



Love lady dafs in black suede!! congrats!! they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much



Love both pairs! Hope you post an outfit with them soon


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> Thanks, sis.  It's your fault that I ended up with the Daffys.  Oh, and come to think of it, all these new Celines, too.  WOW, are you a bad influence.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the nice comments.  I don't troll this particular thread very often because everything I see, I want.  Everyone has gotten such great shoes.  I'm loving all of the unique, older (which makes them new again) shoes.


 
Everything I see you model, I want. I'm in such trouble!


----------



## Coreena

Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


really lovely shoes ^^


----------



## Coreena

LamborghiniGirl said:


> baby misto sniffing my new arrivals!


very sexy shoes ^^


----------



## Coreena

Pomba said:


> New here and got my first booties - its the Figurina Booty.  Never owned booties before as not sure what to wear with them...how would you wear them?


wow really nice boots ^^


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

whimsic said:


> Prorata 90 Metal Patent Calf


 
Such a pretty color!



Emma4790 said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*  - WOW! I die! They are gorge!
> *whimsic *-  congrats! Love the metal patent!! Classic but still sexy!
> 
> Hey gals! I got these on a weekend trip to Barcelona -  it was the only shopping I got to do because the price of living there was out of this world expensive that most of our money went of food and entraces to the museums etc!  I'm super ok with that though -  these are so pretty  Camel kid biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the small pics! If anyone wants to see photos from my trip you can go to my blog below!   xx


 
Beautiful!



KalaChi said:


> Here they go Ladies...Bambou Watersnake in Indigo! Finally posting pics!


 
Amazing!


----------



## stilly

If you don't like toe cleavage please shield your eyes!!!

Here are my new loves...Beige Patent Tres Decolletes!!!
I love the toe cleavage on these.
I wore them all weekend.


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow Stilly! What a great look!


----------



## GrRoxy

stilly said:


> If you don't like toe cleavage please shield your eyes!!!
> 
> Here are my new loves...Beige Patent Tres Decolletes!!!
> I love the toe cleavage on these.
> I wore them all weekend.




They are so sexy! Gorgeous pair


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven. My new Celine Phantom and Daffys. I do believe I'm in love.


 
omg stunning combo!!!



AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160. they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much


 
beautiful! 



Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


 
lovely pairs!  



stilly said:


> If you don't like toe cleavage please shield your eyes!!!
> 
> Here are my new loves...Beige Patent Tres Decolletes!!!
> I love the toe cleavage on these.
> I wore them all weekend.


 
very pretty!


----------



## Pomba

Coreena said:


> wow really nice boots ^^


 

Thanks !  get lots of compliments on the street on them!


----------



## PeepToe

I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


----------



## myu3160

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


 Gorgeous! Lucky girl to find them in your size! Just wondering did you take them a half size down or a full?


----------



## GrRoxy

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!



When I look at your pic, Im kinda mad I passed two time on them! Haha  They re so beautiful...


----------



## glamourbag

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


 How adorable!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven.  My new Celine Phantom and Daffys.  I do believe I'm in love.


Me too 



PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


they look great on you (and your cutie loves them too!)



Michelleka2 said:


> They just came today.. My Black Suede Lady Daff's
> 
> And my Fastwist 140 Black Suede Bootie that I haven't revealed yet !!


Great looking in black suede!



AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160.  they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much


Wow that is a Maggie family! LOVE


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


 
They are perfection, dahhhhhhling.


----------



## amazigrace

*peeptoe,* love the biancas! They look great on you!

*stilly,* the tres decollettes look amazing on you, but
I just have to know - are they difficult to walk in? Looks
like you'd have a difficult time keeping your feet in them.
Are they comfy? You look adorable in them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Such great new purchases, ladies! Congrats!!!


----------



## jeshika

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


  looks great on you! and your doggie is so cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


 
Congratulations! They are such a pretty nude.


----------



## annamoon

So cute, and so different, how are they to walk in? 






GrRoxy said:


> They are so sexy! Gorgeous pair


----------



## vogue_rock

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!



congrats!!! gorgeous. LUCKY you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


----------



## Star86doll

*Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*

*Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
*

*


----------



## amorris

Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide. 

I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!

Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...







The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!






The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


 
Love them!! I was considering them too...Where did you get them from?



amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 

Congratulations on finding them in your size!!They are amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


 
So pretty! I love the leopard prints this season. Well, any season, actually. 



amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 
Congratulations on finding this pretty spikeys. I'm a sucker for anything spiked.


----------



## PeepToe

CRISPEDROSA said:


>


I really do love them. They are the prettiest nude!



myu3160 said:


> Gorgeous! Lucky girl to find them in your size! Just wondering did you take them a half size down or a full?


I take almost all of my CL's in the same size, which I do not think is normal. So, I would recommend posting in the sizing thread to get advice. I dont think I would be much help!



GrRoxy said:


> When I look at your pic, Im kinda mad I passed two time on them! Haha  They re so beautiful...


I passed on them a few weeks ago in Miami to buy the calf graine Daf's. I tried to go back the next day to get the Bianca's but they were closed. Thank god they still had them when I checked again! 



glamourbag said:


> How adorable!!!


Thank you!



chloe speaks said:


> they look great on you (and your cutie loves them too!)


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> They are perfection, dahhhhhhling.






amazigrace said:


> *peeptoe,* love the biancas! They look great on you!


Thank you!



jeshika said:


> looks great on you! and your doggie is so cute!


  He doesnt love pictures or shoes though! LOL



BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations! They are such a pretty nude.






vogue_rock said:


> congrats!!! gorgeous. LUCKY you


I am very lucky to have them!


----------



## heiress-ox

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *



 these are so pretty, congrats!



amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!



Congrats on tracking down an HG - what a relief and happy ending to the story, I'm sure they'll look great on you!



PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


I love Biancas, and that nude is just the perfect colour!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


 
Very pretty. Congrats!




amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 
That's great! Glad you finally found your HG. Congrats!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *



Congrats Star!!! Your shoes make me , I can't wait to receive mine too now after see how great they're on you


----------



## jeshika

amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!



Congrats! They are very pretty!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


Are those 85mm heels or 100's? I LOVE them. PM me your SA's info if you don't mind. I may check into finding my size.


----------



## myu3160

amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 You are a very very lucky girl! Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


 
OMG I love these!! I've been resisting for MONTHS!!  



amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 
SO jealous!! I have these in the 120mm. Congrats!!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Wow Stilly! What a great look!


 


GrRoxy said:


> They are so sexy! Gorgeous pair


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> omg stunning combo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely pairs!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Such great new purchases, ladies! Congrats!!!


 


amazigrace said:


> *peeptoe,* love the biancas! They look great on you!
> 
> *stilly,* the tres decollettes look amazing on you, but
> I just have to know - are they difficult to walk in? Looks
> like you'd have a difficult time keeping your feet in them.
> Are they comfy? You look adorable in them!


 
Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## stilly

amazigrace said:


> *peeptoe,* love the biancas! They look great on you!
> 
> *stilly,* the tres decollettes look amazing on you, but
> I just have to know - are they difficult to walk in? Looks
> like you'd have a difficult time keeping your feet in them.
> Are they comfy? You look adorable in them!


 

Thanks *amazigrace*!!!
These aren't bad to walk in as CLs go.
They don't feel like they're falling off but they do squish my toes a bit.
I still love the look and was able to wear them for many hours last weekend.


----------



## beagly911

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


 
They are gorgeous!



amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 
Congrats on finding these!



PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


 
Yeah, they look great on you!



stilly said:


> If you don't like toe cleavage please shield your eyes!!!
> 
> Here are my new loves...Beige Patent Tres Decolletes!!!
> I love the toe cleavage on these.
> I wore them all weekend.


 
I'm in love!!  They are beautiful!  LLOOOVVEEE the toe cleavage!


----------



## 9distelle

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


Your legs, feet look stunning on these!!!
your nail polish on toes as well!


----------



## Star86doll

poppyseed said:


> Love them!! I was considering them too...Where did you get them from?


 
*Thank you so much, I got them from Pam Jenkins! Pam is a doll!*



BattyBugs said:


> So pretty! I love the leopard prints this season. Well, any season, actually.





heiress-ox said:


> these are so pretty, congrats!





BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. Congrats!


 
*Thank you so so much for lovely comments!*



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Star!!! Your shoes make me , I can't wait to receive mine too now after see how great they're on you


 
*Thanks hun! That's great you bought them, they are so stunning in person you won't be disappoint!!* 



jenaywins said:


> OMG I love these!! I've been resisting for MONTHS!!


 
*Thanks chick, I think you should get them!!* 



beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous!


 
*Thank you so much!*



9distelle said:


> Your legs, feet look stunning on these!!!
> your nail polish on toes as well!


 
*Hehe thank you very much sweetie! My nail polish is OPI Purple with a purpose. One of my favourite color for toes at the mo!!*


----------



## amorris

poppyseed said:


> Congratulations on finding them in your size!!They are amazing!


They sure are, can't wait to wear them out! Thanks x



BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations on finding this pretty spikeys. I'm a sucker for anything spiked.


I am usually not into anything too edgy/extreme. But the black spiked are just so... subtle but not really *no words can describe it*. They are just to die for! Thanks x



heiress-ox said:


> Congrats on tracking down an HG - what a relief and happy ending to the story, I'm sure they'll look great on you!


I definitely feel relieved now. I don't have to dream about them anymore!! Thanks!! x



BagsR4Me said:


> That's great! Glad you finally found your HG. Congrats!!


I know, all the hard work definitely paid off! Thanks!! x



jeshika said:


> Congrats! They are very pretty!!!


Thank you, they are truly amazing! x


----------



## amorris

kittenslingerie said:


> Are those 85mm heels or 100's? I LOVE them. PM me your SA's info if you don't mind. I may check into finding my size.


Do you live in Australia, she's just an SA at DJs (as in not my regular SA that I have a relationship with). What size are you? Definitely give them a call and ask for sizes in other stores as well (there's only a 36 and a 41 in Sydney city store - but then again try your luck!) These are the 100, but they sure look short in the photos! x



myu3160 said:


> You are a very very lucky girl! Congrats!!


I sure am, thanks!! x



jenaywins said:


> SO jealous!! I have these in the 120mm. Congrats!!


Ahhh I wish I could walk in 120 pigalles, but I just can't! Modelling pics please, would love to see them! These spiked ones in 120 is even HOTTER! _I am_ jealous!  x



beagly911 said:


> Congrats on finding these!


Thank you  x


----------



## ntntgo

Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!


----------



## ntntgo

stilly said:


> If you don't like toe cleavage please shield your eyes!!!
> 
> Here are my new loves...Beige Patent Tres Decolletes!!!
> I love the toe cleavage on these.
> I wore them all weekend.


 
*Stilly*, they look great on you.  I have them in every color and I find them to be incredibly comfortable and stable, don't you?

They are a very sexy shoe yet still comfortable.  How often does that happen.

Wear them in the best of health and fashion.  You have the greatest legs.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> my new maggies. lilac looks a little darker bc i am spraying suede protection on them
> 
> the lilac is 140. pumice 160. they need to be stretched but i figure i should spray before i stretch. maybe once they stretch the 160 heel height won't scare me as much


 
they're gorgy!  @ 160-you betta do that lol I'm so proud  def living vicariously through you lol


----------



## poppyseed

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today. I almost fainted when I opened the box. They are gorgeous IRL. Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them. Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo. So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 

OMG I nearly fainted when I saw you post!!! They are so amazing!!! Are still available anywhere?


----------



## heiress-ox

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!



Love them, the colours look SO amazing in your pictures!


----------



## beagly911

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today. I almost fainted when I opened the box. They are gorgeous IRL. Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them. Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo. So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 Gorgeous, the color is fabulous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amorris said:


> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 
so hot!! 


Star86doll said:


> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*


 
oh love them!!



PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


 
a perfect classic!!!



ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today. I almost fainted when I opened the box. They are gorgeous IRL. Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them. Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo. So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 
beautiful color combo!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Star86doll*-WOW!
*Peetoe*-Beautiful!
*stilly*-Congrats! They look amazing on you!
*ntntgo*-Yup, those Maggies are TDF! Congrats! They look beautiful on you


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ntntgo said:


> These are a match made in Heaven. My new Celine Phantom and Daffys. I do believe I'm in love.


 
what a rich colourway-love this pairing!



PeepToe said:


> I finally found nude Bianca's in my size!!!!!


 
congratulations !



Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


 
140 comfy eh? lol I'll def be checking that out for myself lol loving all things leopard! awesome pair 



ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today. I almost fainted when I opened the box. They are gorgeous IRL. Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them. Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo. So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 
these are so pretty-the colors are stunning-def gonna go with your Celine too no? you're on a roll


----------



## Coreena

amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


wow!!!  I so want those heels! they are so hot! congrats on your find! ^^ 

What is the name of shoes?


----------



## gymangel812

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!


love them!!!


----------



## ntntgo

poppyseed said:


> OMG I nearly fainted when I saw you post!!! They are so amazing!!! Are still available anywhere?


 
Hi poppy, yes, I got them from JJR and my SA can pull from any boutique in Europe.

If you want them and need help, just PM me.  Always here to help a fellow TPFer.


----------



## ntntgo

Coreena said:


> wow!!! I so want those heels! they are so hot! congrats on your find! ^^
> 
> What is the name of shoes?


 
Hi *Coreena*-those are the Pigalle 100s in monochromatic spikes.  Love them.


----------



## ntntgo

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> what a rich colourway-love this pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations !
> 
> 
> 
> 140 comfy eh? lol I'll def be checking that out for myself lol loving all things leopard! awesome pair
> 
> 
> 
> these are so pretty-the colors are stunning-def gonna go with your Celine too no? you're on a roll


 
Thank you *Choco*-actually, they do go with my Celine.  You just saved me money because I was just on the phone trying to track down a lavendar Celine.  Not saying that I'm not going to buy a Lavendar one if I can find it but at least I don't feel pressure to get something to match the shoes.  My husband thanks you. LOL


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ntntgo said:


> Thank you *Choco*-actually, they do go with my Celine. You just saved me money because I was just on the phone trying to track down a lavendar Celine. Not saying that I'm not going to buy a Lavendar one if I can find it but at least I don't feel pressure to get something to match the shoes. My husband thanks you. LOL


 

no problemo but tell him he can really thank me by hookin' me up with a Celine of my own :lolots: betcha he'll get a kick outta that haha!


----------



## ntntgo

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> no problemo but tell him he can really thank me by hookin' me up with a Celine of my own :lolots: betcha he'll get a kick outta that haha!


 
Uh-huh!  He'll get a kick out of it alright.


----------



## BagsR4Me

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!



Beautiful! Great colors. They look fantastic on you. Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today. I almost fainted when I opened the box. They are gorgeous IRL. Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them. Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo. So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 
 wow those are incredible! Congrats


----------



## chanel*liz

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today. I almost fainted when I opened the box. They are gorgeous IRL. Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them. Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo. So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 
love these!! great job at capturing the vibrancy of the colors. they are truly gorgeous


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

picked these up @ the West Hollywood Boutique  

















Black Patent New Simple 120


----------



## juicyjeans

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> picked these up @ the West Hollywood Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent New Simple 120


 
 them, the New Simples are both sexy and practical at the same time. Congrats


----------



## ntntgo

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> picked these up @ the West Hollywood Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent New Simple 120


 
I'm not a huge New Simple fan but those are awesome.  They look fabulous on you.


----------



## ntntgo

Unexpected delivery...
I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.  
The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Louboufan

Lovely!


ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome. I love, love, love them. They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent. My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous. It looks like little bubbles. So loving them. I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## GrRoxy

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.



Thats true, stock photos doesnt look as good as on your pics! I start to like this heel  They look lovely


----------



## heiress-ox

> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.



These look AMAZING - i wasn't a fan of the stock picture, but seeing them IRL so pretty! You should definitely post some outfit pics with them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> picked these up @ the West Hollywood Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent New Simple 120



So pretty. Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> picked these up @ the West Hollywood Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent New Simple 120



great work shoe! glad you went w/the patent. 




ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!



you have really captured the vibrancy in the color.



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> they're gorgy!  @ 160-you betta do that lol I'm so proud  def living vicariously through you lol




dont be proud until i wear them out. i chickened out tonight and decided i didnt want to be that girl who fell on her face at a cbc event lol


----------



## Dessye

Haven't been here in ages!  Congrats everyone on your amazing purchases!


----------



## Coreena

Thanks for the info ntntgo  I really need to leave TPF I seem to want everything these days. Going to become very broke soon! 




ntntgo said:


> Hi *Coreena*-those are the Pigalle 100s in monochromatic spikes. Love them.


----------



## bprimuslevy

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.



I gasped when I saw those. They are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 
So gorgeous, Nat!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> picked these up @ the West Hollywood Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent New Simple 120


 
What a great staple shoe. Love the patent.



ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


 
Keep!!!! They are unreal, Nat!


----------



## Coreena

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


wow they are stunning ^^ where are the pics in the darker colour? ^^


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!





ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.



You know how I feel about the Maggies, sis, but I just cannot say enough about the Filter Pumps. Maybe it's the fact that everything is fabulous on you, but damn... I literally have been thinking about these all day.


----------



## DanieC

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.




Ah ! I love these on you, I've been eyeing them online. But wasn't sure how they would look on. Now I have to get them ! hehehe


----------



## PetitColibri

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!



gorgeous ! I love love love looooove that color ! Congrats Nat


----------



## Star86doll

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> 140 comfy eh? lol I'll def be checking that out for myself lol loving all things leopard! awesome pair


 
*Thanks, they are so gorgeous & shiny! Bambou is more likely Bibi but I found Bambou very comfy to walk in than Bibi, I wore Bambou yesterday and had to ran fast as I can in the rain from Office to Car Park! *



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh love them!!


 
*Thanks doll!*


----------



## Star86doll

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome. I love, love, love them. They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent. My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous. It looks like little bubbles. So loving them. I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


 
OMG I love them, they look great on you! Filter look better than stock pic for surely!!
 Off to find the Filter!!


----------



## MissSB

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


These are amazing, great purchase!!


----------



## anniethecat

Star86doll said:


> *Ladies, love your new gorgeous louboutins!!*
> 
> *Bambou 140 Leopard Watersnake, they are so comfortable as heck!!*
> *
> View attachment 1490095
> *


 
Love love love the leopard!


----------



## LVoepink

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


 
Stunning! I saw these in London this week and they were beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow 
The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.

*Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*


----------



## BagsR4Me

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*



Wow!  Congrats!!!


----------



## whimsic

amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.




Oh you're soooooooooooo lucky! 100mm studded is my ultimate HG CL too! Congratss on getting them!


----------



## juicyjeans

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*



 these are absolutely amazing. I am in awe right now! Congrats, can't wait to see the mod shots!


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> *Stilly*, they look great on you.  I have them in every color and I find them to be incredibly comfortable and stable, don't you?
> 
> They are a very sexy shoe yet still comfortable.  How often does that happen.
> 
> Wear them in the best of health and fashion.  You have the greatest legs.


 

Thanks so much *nat*!!!
Yes they're really comfortable.
I love them so much I actually bought them in both beige and nude.
I'm hoping to pick up a pair in black if I can find them.


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*


 
These are amazing *CEC*!!!
I can't wait to see your modeling pics!!!


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 
These are amazing *nat*!!!
I love the color!!!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*


 OMG They are gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.



Love love love them as well! I wanted to get these too but was afraid of the heel tap since it would be much more difficult for my cobbler to find a pair of clear ones lol... What kind of spare heel taps did they include? 

My new Bambous actually came with a smaller pair of heel taps that that don't fit the heel tips


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BagsR4Me said:


> Wow!  Congrats!!!





juicyjeans said:


> these are absolutely amazing. I am in awe right now! Congrats, can't wait to see the mod shots!





stilly said:


> These are amazing *CEC*!!!
> I can't wait to see your modeling pics!!!





beagly911 said:


> OMG They are gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you girls


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*



Gorgeous.... seriously beautiful.


----------



## bagsdreamer

CEC.LV4eva, very pretty shoes! How much  did you size up or is it true to your CL size?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*



OH! So glad you got them finally! They are a beautiful pair! Love leopard print on this skin. And they look comfy!! 

Congrats! Please, post modelling pics soon


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.



*ntntgo* 

wooooh! this pair is..... just lovely, beautiful, fab!!! 

Congrats!! Now I want them too!!! This thread is so bad for me!! 

if you don`t mind my question, how much are them?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!



Honey! So glad you found these finally! I got the same pair but mine are flats and they are lovely! love black spikes! Enjoy them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*



WOW *C*!!!! Congrats! I can't wait to see the modelling pics!


----------



## Fashion1

My new favorite classic pair - Black 120 New Simples. They were a half size too big but after heel grips and ball of foot pads they fit well now! I originally thought I only wanted the simples, not new simples with the platform, but in the end I really love these. Will be getting them vibramed once I find a good cobbler.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous.... seriously beautiful.



Thanks Flip! The skin is stunning! I'm glad I got them even though Pam's online pix kinda suck... She should seriously consider getting a new camera, I think it would definitely increase her sales 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> OH! So glad you got them finally! They are a beautiful pair! Love leopard print on this skin. And they look comfy!!
> 
> Congrats! Please, post modelling pics soon



Thanks! I've been waiting forever for these! I'm used to the 100$ shipping from CL boutiques which arrive the next day to my home lol or even NM or Saks which only take 3-4 days... Anyhow, at least customs wasn't too bad through Royal Mail 



l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW *C*!!!! Congrats! I can't wait to see the modelling pics!



hehe thanks LA! Will post them soon 



bagsdreamer said:


> CEC.LV4eva, very pretty shoes! How much  did you size up or is it true to your CL size?



Thanks Bags! I took them half size up from my US true to size. From my modeling pix, you'll see that there's a small gap in the back, but they feel perfect on me. I really don't think that I can go half size down, if I did, it would be wayyyyyy too tight


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

here are the modeling pix:


----------



## heiress-ox

Fashion1 said:


> My new favorite classic pair - Black 120 New Simples. They were a half size too big but after heel grips and ball of foot pads they fit well now! I originally thought I only wanted the simples, not new simples with the platform, but in the end I really love these. Will be getting them vibramed once I find a good cobbler.



Congrats, I've really been liking the look of the New Simples I think they look better on IRL than when photographed on the Ecomm!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:



Perfection! That skin is just so wonderful & you wear them so well!


----------



## BattyBugs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok these long awaited shoes finally arrived today!!! Will post modeling pix tomorrow
> The toe box is even more forgiving than all the other Bambous that I've tried and is a lot like the Bibi's toe box, but the pitch is more comfortable.
> 
> *Bambou 140 in Leopard Watersnake:*


 
So beautiful! They make me want to try on a pair myself.


----------



## ntntgo

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *nat*!!!
> Yes they're really comfortable.
> I love them so much I actually bought them in both beige and nude.
> I'm hoping to pick up a pair in black if I can find them.


 
*Stilly*-you look so great in red.  You have to get them in red.  They aren't easy to find but, I'll keep my eyes open for both black and red in your size.  I just sold my jade/black ones because I have them in too many colors (if that's possible) but my red are my favorite.


----------



## ntntgo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:


  Love them.  They look fabulous on you.


----------



## ntntgo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love love love them as well! I wanted to get these too but was afraid of the heel tap since it would be much more difficult for my cobbler to find a pair of clear ones lol... What kind of spare heel taps did they include?
> 
> My new Bambous actually came with a smaller pair of heel taps that that don't fit the heel tips


 
*CEC*-it never even occured to me to look so I just went and pulled them out and they are the exact duplicates of the ones on the shoes.
Before I bought them, though, I made sure my cobbler could duplicate them, anyway but, thank you for having me check to see what came with them.

One of my pair of Tres Decs came with heel taps that were the wrong size but that is a common heel size. Plus, the CL heel taps I take off as soon as I get them anyway and put real heels on them.  Just FYI, I have a few Bambous and that is a standard size.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ntntgo said:


> *CEC*-it never even occured to me to look so I just went and pulled them out and they are the exact duplicates of the ones on the shoes.
> Before I bought them, though, I made sure my cobbler could duplicate them, anyway but, thank you for having me check to see what came with them.
> 
> One of my pair of Tres Decs came with heel taps that were the wrong size but that is a common heel size. Plus, the CL heel taps I take off as soon as I get them anyway and put real heels on them.  Just FYI, I have a few Bambous and that is a standard size.



Thanks Nat! You always know your stuff! I guess the smaller heel taps are kinda like those spare tires - small but can be used for emergencies LOL


----------



## juicyjeans

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:


 
Beautiful  I just can't get over how incredible these are!


----------



## laleeza

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:



Great mod shots! Those are some hot shoes and you make them even hotter! 
Congrats!


----------



## Julide

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Honey! So glad you found these finally! I got the same pair but mine are flats and they are lovely! love black spikes! Enjoy them!



I have been looking for the black spiked flats!! Would you mind sharing where you got them from? I would kill to own a pair!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Julide said:


> I have been looking for the black spiked flats!! Would you mind sharing where you got them from? I would kill to own a pair!!



Of course dear, I got them from CL spanish boutique. Hope this helps


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:



Love them!!!! They look gorgeous on you!!!  So glad they finally got to you!  Your making me think I need a pair of bambou leopards in my life!!  Ha ha


----------



## chacci1

Ok ladies. I have received several Louboutins this week an I'll get some pics posted as soon as I get back home. However, my favorite purchase without a doubt is the chasserie (sp?) otk boot!  It is stunning!!!  It comes in the Africa suede color and the buttons are a chocolate brown. Anyone who loved the supre fifre from a few seasons ago, needs this boot!  It's that boot, but much more comfortable!  Amazing!


----------



## HeelBeyotch

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:


Wow! Those are stunning!


----------



## Julide

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Of course dear, I got them from CL spanish boutique. Hope this helps


----------



## BagsR4Me

Fashion1 said:


> My new favorite classic pair - Black 120 New Simples. They were a half size too big but after heel grips and ball of foot pads they fit well now! I originally thought I only wanted the simples, not new simples with the platform, but in the end I really love these. Will be getting them vibramed once I find a good cobbler.



The New Simples are really pretty. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:



They look fantastic on you. Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HeelBeyotch said:


> Wow! Those are stunning!



Thank you! I think so too! lol The skin is gorgeous!



chacci1 said:


> Love them!!!! They look gorgeous on you!!!  So glad they finally got to you!  Your making me think I need a pair of bambou leopards in my life!!  Ha ha



haha thanks Chacci!!! You definitely should get a pair! I highly recommend them and they're so comfy! As for those new boots that you're getting, they're like the supra fifre you said??? Do we have a stock pic of these? I don't recall any OTK boots this season, so I'm very interested... 



laleeza said:


> Great mod shots! Those are some hot shoes and you make them even hotter!
> Congrats!



Thanks laleeza! You're too kind! 



juicyjeans said:


> Beautiful  I just can't get over how incredible these are!



Thank you juicyjeans! I love the leopard print together with WS combo! 



BattyBugs said:


> So beautiful! They make me want to try on a pair myself.



lol Thanks Batty! You should definitely try on the Bambous! They're very comfy!



heiress-ox said:


> Perfection! That skin is just so wonderful & you wear them so well!



Thank you heiress! I just fake-tanned my legs haha


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BagsR4Me said:


> They look fantastic on you. Congrats!



Thank you BagR4Me!!!


----------



## Pomba

I just got a nude pair of biancas.  the actual colour is bone..for those who know, what is the difference between nude and bone colour.  cant do a mod pic as not with me now.


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> *Stilly*-you look so great in red.  You have to get them in red.  They aren't easy to find but, I'll keep my eyes open for both black and red in your size.  I just sold my jade/black ones because I have them in too many colors (if that's possible) but my red are my favorite.


 
Thanks *nat*!!!


----------



## hayesld

Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet


----------



## beagly911

hayesld said:


> Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet


 
Lovely!


----------



## BattyBugs

hayesld said:


> Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet


 
Love the red!


----------



## BagsR4Me

hayesld said:


> Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet



So pretty and girly. Congrats!


----------



## LornaLou

Love the strass bottom heels and the leopard print! Very pretty!


----------



## hayesld

Thanks everyone, the red will go with all of my nautical stuff and should be great for the holidays too ;o)


----------



## needloub

hayesld said:


> Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet



This style is one of my UHG...especially in the yellow patent!


----------



## jeshika

hayesld said:


> Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet



absolute love! congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hayesld said:


> Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet


 
sooo pretty!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:


 
soo hot!!


Fashion1 said:


> My new favorite classic pair - Black 120 New Simples. They were a half size too big but after heel grips and ball of foot pads they fit well now! I originally thought I only wanted the simples, not new simples with the platform, but in the end I really love these. Will be getting them vibramed once I find a good cobbler.


 
classic and perfect! 



ntntgo said:


> Unexpected delivery...
> I got these sent in 2 sizes and I knew that I wanted them from the first time I saw the picture  over 6 months ago but, then I started to doubt them because the stock photos don't do them justice.
> OMG! They are awesome.  I love, love, love them.  They fit a lot like the Bibi but the TTS fit because they are patent.  My normal Bibi or Biance size, I couldn't get my foot in.
> The bottom of the heel is just gorgeous.  It looks like little bubbles.  So loving them.  I don't know if I would love them as much in a dark color with the Srass bottom of the heel. Have a look and let me know what you think.


 
very pretty! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> picked these up @ the West Hollywood Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent New Simple 120


 
lovely!


----------



## hayesld

needloub said:


> This style is one of my UHG...especially in the yellow patent!



Seems like I've seen the yellow once or twice on ebay in the past. Don't give up! Also, I'm relatively new to TPF, what does UGH mean? Ultimate something heel??


----------



## rdgldy

UHG-ultimate holy grail!


----------



## needloub

hayesld said:


> Seems like I've seen the yellow once or twice on ebay in the past. Don't give up! Also, I'm relatively new to TPF, what does UGH mean? Ultimate something heel??



Ultimate holy grail  I will keep on hunting!


----------



## pixiesparkle

amorris said:


> Ever since I saw *pixiesparkle*'s Black Nappa Black Spiked Pigalles in a 100mm, I knew that _that_ would be my ultimate HG CL! And I also knew how impossible it is to get them! I checked at my local dept store and they only had a 36 which was a little too big on me. I asked them to check for a 35/35.5 in other stores and of course - it was sold out country-wide.
> 
> I checked on ebay, bonanza, pamjenkins, nap (basically everywhere) everyday. I swear every single day that is the first thing I do once I get home from work. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for lusting over _just_ a pair of shoes. But I told him after this, my have-to-have collection is complete!
> 
> Months and months later, I started to give up thinking this is a limited style and there is nooo way I can get them. And then I saw Kourtney Kardashian's recent pic wearing them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day I went to my local dept store again and the 36 was still there, I tried them on again and was contemplating if I should just get them and wear insoles. I went to counter, about to pay for them when I casually asked the SA to check if there would be a 35/35.5 in other stores (knowing that the answer would be none). But guess what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA found these babies in a 35.5 in another state and I still can not believe my luck!!!


 congrats on your UHG *amorris*!! we're now shoe twins 


ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!


They are sooo gorgeous!! I just received mine today from JJR. The colours are so rich and vibrant IRL


----------



## chacci1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you! I think so too! lol The skin is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks Chacci!!! You definitely should get a pair! I highly recommend them and they're so comfy! As for those new boots that you're getting, they're like the supra fifre you said??? Do we have a stock pic of these? I don't recall any OTK boots this season, so I'm very interested...



Here you go!!  Let me preface this by saying that the stock pic does nothing for this boot!  It is amazing in person!  Women were complimenting it left and right while I had it on at the boutique!


----------



## 9distelle

heiress-ox said:


> Congrats, I've really been liking the look of the New Simples I think they look better on IRL than when photographed on the Ecomm!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection! That skin is just so wonderful & you wear them so well!


They look perfect on you, congrats!!!
Are they comfy for long time wearing?


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Ok ladies. I have received several Louboutins this week an I'll get some pics posted as soon as I get back home. However, my favorite purchase without a doubt is the chasserie (sp?) otk boot! It is stunning!!! It comes in the Africa suede color and the buttons are a chocolate brown. Anyone who loved the supre fifre from a few seasons ago, needs this boot! It's that boot, but much more comfortable! Amazing!


 
  OMG -- I totally love the Chasserie --- it is TDF!!!  Congrats!!!  I am tempted now!   No I can't.  I'm going to Antarctica in February.  Must not buy any more CLs!!


----------



## Dessye

Fashion1 said:


> My new favorite classic pair - Black 120 New Simples. They were a half size too big but after heel grips and ball of foot pads they fit well now! I originally thought I only wanted the simples, not new simples with the platform, but in the end I really love these. Will be getting them vibramed once I find a good cobbler.


 
  Congrats on your New Simples!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:


 
Smokin' hot!!!



hayesld said:


> Ebay find: Red Patent Joli Noeud Dorcet


 
Beautiful!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> OMG -- I totally love the Chasserie --- it is TDF!!!  Congrats!!!  I am tempted now!   No I can't.  I'm going to Antarctica in February.  Must not buy any more CLs!!



Dessye.  It really is amazing!!!!!  I'm not one too usually do this, but, if you can, you must get it!  The color is gorgeous and with the contrasting brown leather buttons it is out of this world!  And, you can wear them in Antarctica!!  They will certainly keep you warm enough!  Ha ha


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Dessye. It really is amazing!!!!! I'm not one too usually do this, but, if you can, you must get it! The color is gorgeous and with the contrasting brown leather buttons it is out of this world! And, *you can wear them in Antarctica*!! They will certainly keep you warm enough! Ha ha


 
Bahahaha!   CLs in Antartica!  I will certainly get some stares that's for sure :giggles:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> Here you go!!  Let me preface this by saying that the stock pic does nothing for this boot!  It is amazing in person!  Women were complimenting it left and right while I had it on at the boutique!



Chacci !! OMG! 

Please, please!! Modelings pics!! Love your new boots! They are super high! )))


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:



You know! You look absolutely fab on these!! Thanks for the modeling pics!


----------



## Julide

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Of course dear, I got them from CL spanish boutique. Hope this helps



They are on their way to me now!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

ntntgo said:


> Just got these in the mail today.  I almost fainted when I opened the box.  They are gorgeous IRL.  Thank you to my little sis, *Jenay*, for making me buy them.  Clearly, I'm on a blue kick. My new Maggies in Indigo.  So, the Maggis are completel no More!


 
The blue and purple combo is pretty.



stilly said:


> If you don't like toe cleavage please shield your eyes!!!
> 
> Here are my new loves...Beige Patent Tres Decolletes!!!
> I love the toe cleavage on these.
> I wore them all weekend.


 
They are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

chacci1 said:


> Here you go!!  Let me preface this by saying that the stock pic does nothing for this boot!  It is amazing in person!  Women were complimenting it left and right while I had it on at the boutique!


 
These are beautiful!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats pixie, they are absolutely spectacular. I love the colorway on these maggies, they purple and the blue look really good together, and they look lovely on you!


----------



## heiress-ox

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap



the more i see these shoes, the more i absolutely love them especially the shine on the toe cap - your modelling pics are gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

bling*lover said:


> Congrats pixie, they are absolutely spectacular. I love the colorway on these maggies, they purple and the blue look really good together, and they look lovely on you!




very nice!


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap



  All these P/I Maggie reveals are swinging me to the dark side   I have a purple dress that these would be perfect for...



Julide said:


> They are on their way to me now!!



Congrats, *Julide*!


----------



## dc419

Beautiful!!! Everyone posting pics of the indigo maggies are making me want them even more!
I see another CL box in the background...wonder what it is...




pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


----------



## pixiesparkle

bling*lover said:


> Congrats pixie, they are absolutely spectacular. I love the colorway on these maggies, they purple and the blue look really good together, and they look lovely on you!


Thank you so much 


heiress-ox said:


> the more i see these shoes, the more i absolutely love them especially the shine on the toe cap - your modelling pics are gorgeous!


aww you're so sweet!! You should get them, they're too gorgeous to pass


AEGIS said:


> very nice!


*AEGIS *I think your Maggie babies need a new sister:giggles:


Dessye said:


> All these P/I Maggie reveals are swinging me to the dark side   I have a purple dress that these would be perfect for...


 your purple dress needs a companion 


dc419 said:


> Beautiful!!! Everyone posting pics of the indigo maggies are making me want them even more!
> I see another CL box in the background...wonder what it is...


Thank you!! lol those are just some of my other CL boxes..I went out on the weekend so I took a few pairs out to try on with my outfit and haven't had the time to put them away yet


----------



## AEGIS

pixiesparkle said:


> *AEGIS *I think your Maggie babies need a new sister:giggles:




i knooow. i loove love love blue and purple 

i believe in family planning so it's between black maggies and leopard and maybe these lol...my family might get too big


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap



 I want I want I want!!


----------



## jeshika

congrats, *pixie*! they look great on u!


----------



## pixiesparkle

AEGIS said:


> i knooow. i loove love love blue and purple
> 
> i believe in family planning so it's between black maggies and leopard and maybe these lol...my family might get too big



It is no doubt a tough decision ..They're all beautiful! I tried on the leopard maggie at the boutique and while they looked nice, they didn't make my heart race like the indigo/purple did..It was obvious which one my heart screams for  If you like colours the indigo/purple is def the way to go, otherwise black would be a better option for everyday wear


----------



## beagly911

Lovely maggies pixie, love the purple!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Julide said:


> They are on their way to me now!!




Seriously? OOOOOoohh! Honey, So glad for you!  

Please. post pics soon!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap



Wow! 

Just amazing!! Love the colors!! Congrats!!


----------



## poppyseed

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


 

Just as I said to *ntntgo -* these are so amazing!!! I'm such a sucker for purple and this purple with navy combo is just stunning!


----------



## glamourbag

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


Wow! They are beautiful! Look amazing on you too! BTW... nice legs !!!


----------



## 318Platinum

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap




WOW!!! I can't get enough of seeing these beauties!!! These are so HOTT!! CONGRATS on this FAB purchase, Ladi !!! Is the Purple Kid leather?


----------



## BagsR4Me

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


 
Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## pixiesparkle

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! I can't get enough of seeing these beauties!!! These are so HOTT!! CONGRATS on this FAB purchase, Ladi !!! Is the Purple Kid leather?


Yes it is


----------



## MissSB

Love the color!


----------



## jamidee

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap



I keep going back and forth if I want these or not.... (it's usually that I want them, though!!) But, I'm wondering...is the purple- Barney Purple? Cause, oh man, that would just ruin it for me!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

juicyjeans said:


> them, the New Simples are both sexy and practical at the same time. Congrats


 


ntntgo said:


> I'm not a huge New Simple fan but those are awesome. They look fabulous on you.


 


BagsR4Me said:


> So pretty. Congrats!


 


AEGIS said:


> great work shoe! glad you went w/the patent.


 


BattyBugs said:


> What a great staple shoe. Love the patent.


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely!


 
 you ladies are awesome!


----------



## Julide

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Seriously? OOOOOoohh! Honey, So glad for you!
> 
> Please. post pics soon!



I will post pics when I get them!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

MissSB said:


> Love the color!


 
Amazing color. Congrats!


----------



## MissSB

BagsR4Me said:


> Amazing color. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

MissSB said:


> Love the color!


 
OMG...l LOVE  anything purple!!!  They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MissSB

beagly911 said:


> OMG...l LOVE  anything purple!!!  They are GORGEOUS!!!



Thanks!! I'll try to post some mod pics soon!


----------



## stilly

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


 
These look amazing on you *pixiesparkle*!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

MissSB said:


> Love the color!


 
I love amethyste suede. It is such a rich color. Congratulations!


----------



## Dessye

MissSB said:


> Love the color!


  Gorgeous!  Amethyste suede is an amazing color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


 
beautiful color combo! 



chacci1 said:


> Here you go!! Let me preface this by saying that the stock pic does nothing for this boot! It is amazing in person! Women were complimenting it left and right while I had it on at the boutique!


 
so hot! 



MissSB said:


> Love the color!


 
so pretty!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap



omg those look AMAZING on you! Thanks for the closeup of the toe, I thought it was silver before which I'm not too fond of, but now that it's gold, i think it matches the shoe really well! Congrats!!! you wear them well too! 



chacci1 said:


> Here you go!!  Let me preface this by saying that the stock pic does nothing for this boot!  It is amazing in person!  Women were complimenting it left and right while I had it on at the boutique!



Ooh, can't wait for your pix of these boots! I wanna see them on you!


----------



## MissV

Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!


----------



## BagsR4Me

MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!



Oooh, beautiful color. I love C'est Mois. *Congrats!!!*


----------



## myu3160

MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!



Congrats!! The color is amazing!


----------



## heiress-ox

MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!



fabulous colour!


----------



## indypup

*MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!

Fuchsia suede New Simple 









This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today!  I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Wow! Fabulous pops of colour, ladies!


----------



## heiress-ox

indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today!  I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!



love these, i really want to try a fun coloured pair of NS!


----------



## dc419

*MissSB, indypup*, *MissV*,
Wow! I am loving all the colors!




indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today!  I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!





MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!





MissSB said:


> Love the color!


----------



## mopritt

I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5

St. Honore Boutique
Miss Clichy 160


----------



## BattyBugs

MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!


 
I'm a sucker for suede booties. Love them!



indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today!  I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!


 
I love this color! Congrats!



mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


 
Beautiful! I love suede in any color.


----------



## sofaa

mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160




So jealous!! I've been looking for a pair everywhere in the 160s!! They look fab!


----------



## MissV

Awww thank you everyone for your kind comments!!!!


Indypup- OOOOHHH yours is very pretty...Great taste in color


----------



## bagsdreamer

mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160




Pretty Suede! I have been thinking of getting them too. Are they comfy?


----------



## poppyseed

mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


 

Congrats on these, they are very pretty!


----------



## poppyseed

MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!


 


indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today! I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!


 

Congratulations to both of you ladies on such great pairs in this beautiful colour!!It looks so vibrant in your photos I am yet to find a pair for myself...I was actually eyeing a pair of C'est Moi on bonanzle not long ago but decided to pass as the size might not have worked for me...


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


 
excellent choice  they look great on you-nice legs!


----------



## BagsR4Me

indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today! I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!


 
Beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


 
They look great on you. Gorgeous. I never paid too much attention to this style until I tried them on recently. Then I fell in love. They are amazing. Huge congrats!!


----------



## heiress-ox

mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160



they are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## chloe speaks

MissSB said:


> Love the color!





MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!





indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today!  I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!



^^^^THESE are fantastic colors. Really brightens up the winter months coming (you're all wearing them and modeling them right???  )



mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


Miss Clichys look great on you (esp. w/ your dress!). 160 



*yes. these. have. no. heel.*
but,
they are
*PURRRFECTTTT* for me right now. I was looking for a little walking shoe.


----------



## BagsR4Me

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^^THESE are fantastic colors. Really brightens up the winter months coming (you're all wearing them and modeling them right???  )
> 
> 
> Miss Clichys look great on you (esp. w/ your dress!). 160
> 
> 
> 
> *yes. these. have. no. heel.*
> but,
> they are
> *PURRRFECTTTT* for me right now. I was looking for a little walking shoe.


 
So you got your animal print, huh? Very nice. I like. Congrats!


----------



## mopritt

BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful! I love suede in any color.


 


bagsdreamer said:


> Pretty Suede! I have been thinking of getting them too. Are they comfy?


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> excellent choice  they look great on you-nice legs!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> They look great on you. Gorgeous. I never paid too much attention to this style until I tried them on recently. Then I fell in love. They are amazing. Huge congrats!!


 


heiress-ox said:


> they are beautiful, congrats!


 


chloe speaks said:


> Miss Clichys look great on you (esp. w/ your dress!). 160


 
Thank you all!  The toebox is a bit small and tonight will be my first time wearing them out of the house. Hope I don't kill myself! They haven't been too uncomfortable so far wearing them around the house for a few hours at a time but we shall see!


----------



## whimsic

They look absolutely fabulous on you! You really wear them well!



mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


----------



## whimsic

Omg 

I'd die from jealousy if I see you wearing these irl!
:giggles:



pixiesparkle said:


> I know many people have posted pics of these babies already but here are my indigo/purple Maggies..they are truly stunning IRL and I the shiny gold toe cap


----------



## beagly911

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^^THESE are fantastic colors. Really brightens up the winter months coming (you're all wearing them and modeling them right???  )
> 
> 
> Miss Clichys look great on you (esp. w/ your dress!). 160
> 
> 
> 
> *yes. these. have. no. heel.*
> but,
> they are
> *PURRRFECTTTT* for me right now. I was looking for a little walking shoe.


 Super cute Chloe!


----------



## BattyBugs

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^^THESE are fantastic colors. Really brightens up the winter months coming (you're all wearing them and modeling them right???  )
> 
> 
> Miss Clichys look great on you (esp. w/ your dress!). 160
> 
> 
> 
> *yes. these. have. no. heel.*
> but,
> they are
> *PURRRFECTTTT* for me right now. I was looking for a little walking shoe.


 
They are the perfect amount of leopard. So cute!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Moprit;  These Miss Clichy are TDF!!  I bought the Daf in nappa and suede because I gave up hope of finding these.  Are the Miss Clichy like the Pigalle - available every season?

I've tried to do an SO with JJR and it didn't work.  But seeing these beauties, I am suddenly highly motivated!!  Congratulations on your fabulous find!!




mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


----------



## chloe speaks

BagsR4Me said:


> So you got your animal print, huh? Very nice. I like. Congrats!


Thanks **J**; you know how one can get on a MISSION about these things. *(um, yeah, the leopard leggings just weren't right for me after all)*



beagly911 said:


> Super cute Chloe!


Thanks *beagly*!



BattyBugs said:


> They are the perfect amount of leopard. So cute!


This is probably as much leopard as I feel I can carry off right now. This is maybe the first leopard thing I have ever had. Thanks *Batty*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats on the amazing purchases everyone!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love the leopard flats!! So pretty!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


 
cograts!!! i love the miss clichy style.



chloe speaks said:


> ^^^^THESE are fantastic colors. Really brightens up the winter months coming (you're all wearing them and modeling them right???  )
> 
> 
> Miss Clichys look great on you (esp. w/ your dress!). 160
> 
> 
> 
> *yes. these. have. no. heel.*
> but,
> they are
> *PURRRFECTTTT* for me right now. I was looking for a little walking shoe.


 
loveeee these!!! leopard  i love this pattern/color too.



MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!


 
ooohhh what a fab color!!!



indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today! I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!


 
congrats *indy*!! gorgeous color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^^THESE are fantastic colors. Really brightens up the winter months coming (you're all wearing them and modeling them FECTTTT[/B] for me right now. I was looking for a little walking shoe.



love them! Love leopard print! Congrats!


----------



## amazigrace

*indy,* totally LOVE your new simples. The
color is fabulous!

*chloe,* we're shoe twins! I ordered the
exact same pair! I love them SO much and I
love that little pop of leopard with an outfit.

Congratulations ladies. Everyone has such beautiful
new additions!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so behind! What great purchases ladies!! After my last purchase (leopard Open Clic) I've gone back to a "safe purchase", which were an impulse buy (purchased with 5 secs left in the auction. Here are my 1st pair of Ron Ron, in brown:


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful, Wanna!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Batty!! I've missed you!


----------



## CocoB

Not new, but new to me, python VP with a burgundy tip:


----------



## beagly911

CocoB said:


> Not new, but new to me, python VP with a burgundy tip:


 
Beautiful!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Decollete 100 (From the CL store at the Palazza in Vegas):





Burlina 120 in Burgundy (From the Shoe in store at the Wynn in Vegas):


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ I love the Rouge colour it's so beautiful & nude Decolletes are such a fabulous classic, congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> I'm so behind! What great purchases ladies!! After my last purchase (leopard Open Clic) I've gone back to a "safe purchase", which were an impulse buy (purchased with 5 secs left in the auction. Here are my 1st pair of Ron Ron, in brown:



Congrats! The color looks so good on your skin tone! 



LeeLee1098 said:


> Decollete 100 (From the CL store at the Palazza in Vegas):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burlina 120 in Burgundy (From the Shoe in store at the Wynn in Vegas):



Love the metallic rouge color!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^^THESE are fantastic colors. Really brightens up the winter months coming (you're all wearing them and modeling them right???  )
> 
> 
> Miss Clichys look great on you (esp. w/ your dress!). 160
> 
> 
> 
> *yes. these. have. no. heel.*
> but,
> they are
> *PURRRFECTTTT* for me right now. I was looking for a little walking shoe.



So cute and perfect for a day strolling the city 



indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today!  I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!



Love the color! Congrats for scoring them! 



mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160



Very nice! Congrats!!! 



MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!



Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> Decollete 100 (From the CL store at the Palazza in Vegas):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burlina 120 in Burgundy (From the Shoe in store at the Wynn in Vegas):


 
Great pairs!


----------



## BattyBugs

CocoB said:


> Not new, but new to me, python VP with a burgundy tip:



Very pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

LeeLee1098 said:


> Decollete 100 (From the CL store at the Palazza in Vegas):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burlina 120 in Burgundy (From the Shoe in store at the Wynn in Vegas):



Congrats on two pretty pair. I love the red of your Burlina.


----------



## BattyBugs

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Batty!! I've missed you!



I've missed you, too!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

MissV said:


> Here are my "New" to me C'est Moi!!!....I've had my eyes on this foreverrrrr....lol!


 
That pink is gorgeous!



indypup said:


> *MissV*, we are color twins in our new additions!!
> 
> Fuchsia suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a HG color of mine for quite some time and I stumbled upon these at a resale shop today!  I wanted it in Rolando after a gorgeous pair popped up on Ebay (but not in my size), but these were too nice and comfy not to get!


 
These are beautiful!



mopritt said:


> I got to visit Paris at the very beginning of August and of course there was one stop I insisted on making! It was one of the best experiences of Paris, to me! I'm usually either a 40 or 40.5 and I got these in 40.5
> 
> St. Honore Boutique
> Miss Clichy 160


 
Such a nice addition!


----------



## sflores719

I am obsessed with my new black suede Lady Dafs


----------



## BattyBugs

sflores719 said:


> I am obsessed with my new black suede Lady Dafs



They look fabulous on you. I love suede shoes, they look so rich.


----------



## sflores719

BattyBugs said:


> They look fabulous on you. I love suede shoes, they look so rich.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Vale146

Had to get these!!!!! Thank you Saks!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new CLs ladies! congrats!!!


----------



## gymangel812

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498257
> 
> 
> Had to get these!!!!! Thank you Saks!!!!


gorgeous! i love those maggies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sflores719 said:


> I am obsessed with my new black suede Lady Dafs



I'm obssesed with your Lady Dafs too. Love them! Black suede


----------



## heiress-ox

sflores719 said:


> I am obsessed with my new black suede Lady Dafs



the suede is so beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

I love your Dafs, especially in suede.  Perfect in the fall, suede in fall is like a warm blankie on a chilly night (I know strange but that's how suede makes me feel!)


----------



## wannaprada

CocoB said:


> Not new, but new to me, python VP with a burgundy tip:



Love those!


----------



## wannaprada

LeeLee, great purchases! Sflores, those are amazing! Vale, nice! And thanks CEC!


----------



## BattyBugs

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498257
> 
> 
> Had to get these!!!!! Thank you Saks!!!!


 
I really like this colorway. If my feet liked the Maggie toebox, this would most likely be the color I'd grab, too. Congratulations!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I'm so behind! What great purchases ladies!! After my last purchase (leopard Open Clic) I've gone back to a "safe purchase", which were an impulse buy (purchased with 5 secs left in the auction. Here are my 1st pair of Ron Ron, in brown:


 
Wanna, the Ron Ron is gorgeous, I don't know how I missed these!  I love Ron Ron's, wear them in good health - they look great on you!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Wanna, the Ron Ron is gorgeous, I don't know how I missed these!  I love Ron Ron's, wear them in good health - they look great on you!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MikaelaN

Leelee - Love the nude decolletes on you! Such a great classic!
Sflores - Congrats on your Dafs! The suede looks amazing!
Vale - Congrats on your Maggies!


----------



## indypup

Eeek!  I am late on the thanks-- thank you SO SO much *j'enay*, *heiress-ox*, *dc419*, *batty*, *MissV*, *poppyseed*, *BagsR4Me*, *chloe* (outfit pics to come, promise!!), *moshi*, *amazi*, *CEC*, and *glamourgirlnikk*!!

*mopritt*, glad to see you on tPF!  Your Miss Clichys are so wonderfully beautiful!!

*chloe*, those flats are seriously TDF.  I ADORE them. 

*wanna*, the Ron Rons look wonderful on you!  Great basic addition!

*CocoB*, congrats on a rare find!  I know they are even more beautiful in person... I about fainted when I saw *AuthenticPlease*'s pair IRL last year.

*LeeLee*, both pairs are absolutely stunning!  I wasn't a huge fan of the Burlina at first, but your pics definitely helped me reconsider and fall in love with them!

*sflores*, those look fabulous on you!  I admire anyone who can rock the Daf styles!

*Vale*, stunning Maggies!


----------



## Hipployta

I hate my shopping ban


----------



## sflores719

BattyBugs said:


> They look fabulous on you. I love suede shoes, they look so rich.


 
Thanks you!!!


----------



## sflores719

heiress-ox said:


> the suede is so beautiful!


 
Thanks, I'm actually a little scared to wear them out. I'm afraid the suede is going to get messed up


----------



## sflores719

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I'm obssesed with your Lady Dafs too. Love them! Black suede


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

wannaprada said:


> I'm so behind! What great purchases ladies!! After my last purchase (leopard Open Clic) I've gone back to a "safe purchase", which were an impulse buy (purchased with 5 secs left in the auction. Here are my 1st pair of Ron Ron, in brown:


 
We're shoe twins! These look great on you. Congrats!




CocoB said:


> Not new, but new to me, python VP with a burgundy tip:


 
Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

LeeLee1098 said:


> Decollete 100 (From the CL store at the Palazza in Vegas):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burlina 120 in Burgundy (From the Shoe in store at the Wynn in Vegas):



Great legs, girl. Both pairs of shoes are beautiful. The Burgundy is such a pretty color. Congrats!! 



sflores719 said:


> I am obsessed with my new black suede Lady Dafs


 
I LOVE Lady Dafs. Beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498257
> 
> 
> Had to get these!!!!! Thank you Saks!!!!


 
Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## stilly

My new Daffs!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Indy and thanks twin, aka Bags!  and WOW Stilly! Great addition!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!


 
Fabulous!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

stilly said:


> my new daffs!!!



hot!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!



oo they look so amazing with that skirt!!! so dramatic, i love them on you!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

wannaprada said:


> I'm so behind! What great purchases ladies!! After my last purchase (leopard Open Clic) I've gone back to a "safe purchase", which were an impulse buy (purchased with 5 secs left in the auction. Here are my 1st pair of Ron Ron, in brown:


 
These are lovely.



CocoB said:


> Not new, but new to me, python VP with a burgundy tip:


 
These are amazing and what an adorable baby!



sflores719 said:


> I am obsessed with my new black suede Lady Dafs


Gorgeous!


----------



## MikaelaN

Congrats on the daffs, Stilly!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!



Love them -- fabulous!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498257
> 
> 
> Had to get these!!!!! Thank you Saks!!!!


They are beautiful!



stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!


 
I love them....still trying to find me a pair


----------



## iimewii

Beautiful stilly!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

ooohhh *stilly*!!!  i love your calf grain daffs! congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!


 
Oh stilly I LOVE the look of the grain leather, congrats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the grainy calf, Stilly. Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!



love them! Congrats dear!! They look fab on you!


----------



## Nolia

*Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
Exclusively @ Horatio
Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Indy and thanks twin, aka Bags!  and WOW Stilly! Great addition!



fabulous, I just love calf graine


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!




These are perfection on you  I absolutely adore the nude maggies, so much so that I am considering getting them even though they aren't my 'perfect nude'.


----------



## MikaelaN

Nolia - Congrats on your Maggies!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!



Stilly, every time I see a pair of Daffs, I want them!!  Your legs make them look sooooo good!!



heiress-ox said:


> These are perfection on you  I absolutely adore the nude maggies, so much so that I am considering getting them even though they aren't my 'perfect nude'.





MikaelaN said:


> Nolia - Congrats on your Maggies!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Absolutely stunning! 



Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous!


 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> hot!!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> oo they look so amazing with that skirt!!! so dramatic, i love them on you!!


 


MikaelaN said:


> Congrats on the daffs, Stilly!


 


jenaywins said:


> Love them -- fabulous!!


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love them....still trying to find me a pair


 


iimewii said:


> Beautiful stilly!!


 


moshi_moshi said:


> ooohhh *stilly*!!!  i love your calf grain daffs! congrats!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Oh stilly I LOVE the look of the grain leather, congrats!!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> I love the grainy calf, Stilly. Congrats!


 

Thanks everyone!!!
I'm loving my new Daffs!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


 
These look amazing on you *Nolia*!!!
I love the color!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


 
I truly love these, Nolia. I wish my feet loved them too.


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *Nolia*!!!
> I love the color!!! Gorgeous!!!





BattyBugs said:


> I truly love these, Nolia. I wish my feet loved them too.



Thank you!!  Batty, have you tried the 140mm version?


----------



## DanieC

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


OO these are soo amazing! Im jealous ! ive been looking for these in my size!


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!





YES, *Nolia*!!!! The Nude is so PERFECT and the 160 mm??? TDF!!! It makes it even more HOTT, IMO!!!! CONGRATS on the 160 Maggie, Hunni!!!! Glad to meet a fellow CL lover that LOVES the height as much as I do!!!!


----------



## kvjohns614

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


 

Love these, what a great nude!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nolia said:


> Thank you!!  Batty, have you tried the 140mm version?


 
It was the 140mm I tried on, but my piggies don't like the toe box.


----------



## Nolia

DanieC said:


> OO these are soo amazing! Im jealous ! ive been looking for these in my size!



Try calling Horatio!! I don't know what sizes are available but it never hurts to ask!!



318Platinum said:


> YES, *Nolia*!!!! The Nude is so PERFECT and the 160 mm??? TDF!!! It makes it even more HOTT, IMO!!!! CONGRATS on the 160 Maggie, Hunni!!!! Glad to meet a fellow CL lover that LOVES the height as much as I do!!!!



The higher the better!  I'm a petite gal, I need a leg up in that department (lal puns intended) hahaha!! 



kvjohns614 said:


> Love these, what a great nude!


I hope to lose my tan soon so that it looks closer to my natural skin color!!



BattyBugs said:


> It was the 140mm I tried on, but my piggies don't like the toe box.


=( Maybe these will stretch since the tob box part is suede and not patent? Maybe they will come out with a low heel version?


----------



## sflores719

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


 
Those are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!



Those Daffs are amazing and they look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!



Great purchase. Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.  

Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ Congrats on the beautiful strass pair, *Roussel *did an amazing job as always! I love the Burlinas too they are so feminine and pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.



Wow!  She did an amazing job!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm so behind in this thread...so I'll just say congrats to everyone!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I've been wait listed for these FOREVER!  They finally arrived today!  I'm in love.  

Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!


----------



## beagly911

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel. Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none. I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced. They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.


 
Roussel did an AMAZING job, they are beautiful.  The Burlinas are terrific!


----------



## beagly911

purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER! They finally arrived today! I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!


 
Stunning!


----------



## beagly911

My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's


----------



## purseinsanity

beagly911 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's



Such classics!


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.


 
Love them, Nat! I was eyeballing the Burlinas. They are such a ladylike style.


----------



## BattyBugs

purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER!  They finally arrived today!  I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!


 
Congratulations, shoe twin! They are beautiful.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's


 
My favorite style of CLs (so far). The nude patent is so rich looking. Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nolia said:


> =( Maybe these will stretch since the tob box part is suede and not patent? Maybe they will come out with a low heel version?


 
I love your optimism, Nolia. Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

purseinsanity said:


> Such classics!


 thanks, I love them!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> My favorite style of CLs (so far). The nude patent is so rich looking. Congrats!


 
I adore VP's, this nude is darker them my new simples and has more pink - love the color!  Thanks Batty


----------



## Nolia

sflores719 said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!!!!





BagsR4Me said:


> Great purchase. Very pretty. Congrats!





purseinsanity said:


>



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations, shoe twin! They are beautiful.



Thank you *Batty*!!


----------



## jenayb

Holy cow!!! 

Amazing additions ladies! I'm jealous of each and every pair!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!! 






I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .


----------



## sylphfae

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel. Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none. I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced. They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.


 
OH MY, the Crystal NPs are SO heartbreakingly beautiful, I almost fell over! Love the Burlinas too, they're really cheeky and fun.


----------



## sylphfae

PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .


 
Panda, these are GORGEOUS! and I do think the Jaws and Mad Marys look pretty together, it's like the Lady and the Vamp!


----------



## laurenam

I seriously need these or I might faint!!  OBSESSED!!! They look so good on your Nolia, Congratulations!!! 



Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .



Congrats! Love sude Lady Dafs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER!  They finally arrived today!  I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!



Love this pair! So bad because my local CL store doesn't have them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's



Beagly  congrats! I should get a pair like this because It's classic, nice and comfortable. Nudo patent is one of my favourite combinations.


----------



## beagly911

PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .


 
They are all gorgeous...the more I see the Mad Mary the more I want them.


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beagly  congrats! I should get a pair like this because It's classic, nice and comfortable. Nudo patent is one of my favourite combinations.


 
I love my nudes, they go with everything!


----------



## Dode99

bought these yesterday from Saks


----------



## BagsR4Me

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.



That DIY is amazing. Great job, Roussel!

Beautiful Burlinas. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER!  They finally arrived today!  I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!



 I just recently got mine too. They are stunning! Huge congrats!!!




beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's



*beagly911*, I LOVE these. They're so gorgeous. They look great on you--well, the one shoe anyway.  I definitely have to get a pair of nude VPs. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .




Fantastic new purchases! Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks



Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## LVoepink

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks


 
I love the colour!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks


 


PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!


 


beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's


 


purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER! They finally arrived today! I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!


 


ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel. Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none. I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced. They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.


 


Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!


 

gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!!


----------



## CocoB

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.



Wow Nat, that strass job is amazing.


----------



## jamidee

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.




ntntgo!  Such beautiful shoes for a beautiful lady


----------



## l.a_girl19

Beautiful purchases everyone!!!! 
I received my *black satin Veneneuse* today! *love*


----------



## beagly911

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks


 
Beautiful choice...I love exotics!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!!


 
Thank you dezy


----------



## beagly911

BagsR4Me said:


> I just recently got mine too. They are stunning! Huge congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *beagly911*, I LOVE these. They're so gorgeous. They look great on you--well, the one shoe anyway.  I definitely have to get a pair of nude VPs. Congrats!


 
Thank you Bags...go go go...you'll love them, I love that this nude has more pink and is a little darker, its a nice contrast to my usual pasty white!


----------



## BattyBugs

PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .


 
Absolutely beautiful, Panda!



Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks


 
What an amazing color. Congrats!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!!!!
> I received my *black satin Veneneuse* today! *love*


 
They look great on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .



Simply beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this pair! So bad because my local CL store doesn't have them



Thanks hon!  Mine didn't have any either...I got waitlisted in Vegas and got lucky!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks



soooo pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsR4Me said:


> I just recently got mine too. They are stunning! Huge congrats!!!



Don't you just love them!??!  

Congrats to you too!!


----------



## purseinsanity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!!



Thanks *dezy*!


----------



## tekdee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> here are the modeling pix:




Omg! Loving shoes!!!


----------



## 9distelle

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!!!!
> I received my *black satin Veneneuse* today! *love*


----------



## chacci1

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks



Love these!!  What style/color name are these???  Thanks!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> They look great on you!



Thank you



9distelle said:


>



Thank you! They are really amazing!


----------



## Dode99

*Thank you* ladies **



chacci1 said:


> Love these!!  What style/color name are these???  Thanks!



Thank you  I think it's called declic python lucido!


----------



## Flip88

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks



They are gorgeous


----------



## hawaiinlily89

Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks



Oooooohhhhh!! They are super cute. Can u tell me the name for it plse!


----------



## MikaelaN

PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .



Congrats! The mad marys are an oldie but goodie!



Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks



Love them!  I've never seen these before!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!!!!
> I received my *black satin Veneneuse* today! *love*



They're so pretty! Congrats, la.girl!



purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER!  They finally arrived today!  I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!



So worth the wait! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

MikaelaN said:


> They're so pretty! Congrats, la.girl!



Thank you very much


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.





purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER!  They finally arrived today!  I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!





beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's





PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on onefoot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .





Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks





l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!!!!
> I received my *black satin Veneneuse* today! *love*



I DIE, ladies!! I DIE!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

I've been avoiding this thread because I'm on a CL ban until the holidays... This is so tempting , Amazing Simply Amazing collections my dear LoubieLovers!!


----------



## beagly911

Dessye said:


> I DIE, ladies!! I DIE!!!!


 
Thanks Dessye


----------



## purseinsanity

MikaelaN said:


> Congrats! The mad marys are an oldie but goodie!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them!  I've never seen these before!
> 
> 
> 
> They're so pretty! Congrats, la.girl!
> 
> 
> 
> So worth the wait! Congrats!



Thanks *Mikaela*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dessye said:


> I DIE, ladies!! I DIE!!!!



Thank you *Dessye*!


----------



## devoted7

I love everyone's purchases!


----------



## phiphi

sflores719 said:


> I am obsessed with my new black suede Lady Dafs



awesome!!



Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498257
> 
> 
> Had to get these!!!!! Thank you Saks!!!!



how pretty!! congratulations!



stilly said:


> My new Daffs!!!



these look so great on you stilly!



Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm Size 36*
> Exclusively @ Horatio
> Runs true to size. I do have a somewhat narrow heel, however once I slip in the Heel Petalz, it was perfect!! So for those of you with average feet, definitely go TTS!!



very very pretty nolia! great shade on you!



ntntgo said:


> This is a stunning new pair of Crystal AB NPs done by my dear friend Roussel.  Roussel is so amazingly talented and her Strassing is second to none.  I'm including the before and after.
> 
> Also, I'm showing my Black Burlinas. I also got them in nude but the first day I put them on (2 days ago) one of the straps broke so they are being replaced.  They re really comfortable and remind me of 1920's dance hall shoes.



*R* did such an amazing job! the burlinas are just so retro, i love them on you!



purseinsanity said:


> I've been wait listed for these FOREVER!  They finally arrived today!  I'm in love.
> 
> Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!



so worth the wait - this is by far one of my favourite colour and material combination from this season. 



beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, Nude Patent VP's



gorgeous beagly!



PANda_USC said:


> Got some Lady Dafs in Black Suede last month, andddd this week, cream patent Mad Marys, ^_^!!
> 
> I don't know why but something compelled me to wear a Mad Mary on one foot, and a Jaw on the other(my two favorites in my current collection), .



yayayayaya!!  they're so amazing panda! i'm so happy you got these!



Dode99 said:


> bought these yesterday from Saks



beautiful!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!!!!
> I received my *black satin Veneneuse* today! *love*



wow! look at the details!! so happy for you! gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:


----------



## LVoepink

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:


 
they are so cute!


----------



## jamidee

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:


from where!?!?!? I want some!!


----------



## Elsie87

jamidee said:


> from where!?!?!? I want some!!


 
Got them at a Belgian garden center called Van Gastel. But I don't think they do online shipping... Here's the website but it's only in Dutch: http://www.vangastel.be/nl/home. Images of their Christmas goodies: http://www.vangastel.be/nl/sfeerbeelden-kerst


Thanks *LV*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tekdee said:


> Omg! Loving shoes!!!



Thank you tekdee! They're one of favorites too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:



Those are awesome!!! you must post a pic of your Christmas tree later


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Those are awesome!!! you must post a pic of your Christmas tree later


 
Haha, I will, thank you!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:



SO cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:


 
These are soooo cute!


----------



## LeeLee1098

elsie87 said:


> not actual cls but i did get some mini-cls for my christmas tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :d


  love!!


----------



## Dode99

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1502338&stc=1&d=1318176064



OMG these are adoraaaable 
Please post a pic of your Christmas tree later on


----------



## iris1897

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:


gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:



Ooooh! So cute!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you ladies! I'll post a pic when my "CL-tree" is up!


----------



## MikaelaN

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:



Ah, so cute!  I wish they sold them here in the States!


----------



## jamidee

^I wish they did too.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:


 
OMG these are just too cute!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love those mini CL's for the Christmas tree!! Too cute!!


----------



## myu3160

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'll post a pic when my "CL-tree" is up!



Yay! I can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## chanel*liz

those mini CL ornaments are ADORABLE!!


----------



## loubieloo

Oh I love those, where are the ornaments from?

My apologies, I've just seen your previous post with the website link


----------



## poppyseed

Elsie87 said:


> Got them at a Belgian garden center called Van Gastel. But I don't think they do online shipping... Here's the website but it's only in Dutch: http://www.vangastel.be/nl/home. Images of their Christmas goodies: http://www.vangastel.be/nl/sfeerbeelden-kerst
> 
> 
> Thanks *LV*!


 

Oh they are beautiful! Shame I don't speak your language so I could check if they ship to the UK lol!


----------



## moshi_moshi

sooo cute!!!  i wish they were available here!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!!  And I too really want a CL ornament

I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think?  They are really cute, but is the heel too big?  

Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!


----------



## jenayb

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!!  And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think?  They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!



They are very pretty, but I think the heel is a tad too chunky. 

Do you love them?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thanks Jenay!  I agree, from the front view I think they are adorable, but the heel worries me.  They might go back.


----------



## jenayb

SpursGirlJen said:


> Thanks Jenay!  I agree, from the front view I think they are adorable, but the heel worries me.  They might go back.



If you are not 100% in love, don't keep them hon.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

jenaywins said:


> If you are not 100% in love, don't keep them hon.


 
I know you are right!  Thanks for the advice, this just means I can get the ADs I want.


----------



## jenayb

SpursGirlJen said:


> I know you are right!  Thanks for the advice, this just means I can get the ADs I want.


----------



## dibonne

My new foot candy

"Haste"

xxxxxxx


----------



## jamidee

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!!  And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think?  They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!



In the first picture... I feel like... but, in a few other pics... I think they are a nice change. I think if the heel was a little less chunky I would love them more, but I'm kinda having a hate/like relationship with them. But, the real question is ...do they steal your heart?? Cause if they do!! ROCK THEM GIRL!

Edit: I see you said that you are unsure. Go with your gut and get some you love!

Btw, are those barbie pink biancas in your avatar!?! I loveeeeeeee


----------



## SpursGirlJen

jamidee said:


> In the first picture... I feel like... but, in a few other pics... I think they are a nice change. I think if the heel was a little less chunky I would love them more, but I'm kinda having a hate/like relationship with them. But, the real question is ...do they steal your heart?? Cause if they do!! ROCK THEM GIRL!
> 
> Edit: I see you said that you are unsure. Go with your gut and get some you love!
> 
> Btw, are those barbie pink biancas in your avatar!?! I loveeeeeeee



Thanks Jami!  I do really like them but I don't think I love them... So I will probably return... And thanks so much about my biancas


----------



## laleeza

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!!  And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think?  They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!



I think they're super-cute - but the skinny ankle strap is what seems to make the heel look disproportionate or something. You def need to love these to keep them! 
Eta: your avi - I die!


----------



## samosa88

look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:


----------



## laurenam

samosa88 said:


> look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:


 
Very cool booties! What is the style name? 

We need modeling pics!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> http://www.allloveus.com


 
Beautiful! Congrats!




samosa88 said:


> look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:


 
Congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## Emma4790

dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> http://www.allloveus.com



Oh they are so beautiful and delicate. I'm dying for these in black?! 
Does anyone know if these come in 100mm?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

samosa88 said:


> look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:


 
so cute! 



dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> http://www.allloveus.com


 
love them! 



SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!! And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think? They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!


 
I think the front is very pretty, but the heel just isn't my style. If you aren't sure then I think you should let them go and wait for something you love


----------



## BattyBugs

dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> www.allloveus.com



Very cute. They look like the Halte, with the thin ankle strap. Dallas had the Halte in black.



samosa88 said:


> look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:



I love these. I'm a boot & spikes girl and these have both.


----------



## myu3160

samosa88 said:


> look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:



Very cute!! I agree! Mod pics please!


----------



## chloe speaks

dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> http://www.allloveus.com



love them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> www.allloveus.com



Love them! Are 100 or 120?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Dibonne very nice!

Samosa- congrats on you 1st pair!!!

Ladies-  thank you so much for your advice, you all always point me in the right direction!!!...


----------



## anniethecat

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!! And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think? They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!


 
I am in the minority here...I love them! Even the chunky heel, it's different.  I so want these but they don't come in 41!


----------



## uniquelove890

just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:


----------



## jamidee

uniquelove890 said:


> just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:



They look great on you! Mine are a little big, but I upsized when I shouldn't have.


----------



## uniquelove890

jamidee said:


> They look great on you! Mine are a little big, but I upsized when I shouldn't have.


 
i upsized also im a 7 but i bought an 8. i was told they run small but it fit perfect its just the ankle part that its a little lose so i got a little worried. maybe my feet is weird


----------



## jamidee

uniquelove890 said:


> i upsized also im a 7 but i bought an 8. i was told they run small but it fit perfect its just the ankle part that its a little lose so i got a little worried. maybe my feet is weird



I was told they were TTS. A 40 instead of a 40.5 would have fit better. They slip off around the ankle and I'm going to have to find a way to pad them.


----------



## heiress-ox

uniquelove890 said:


> just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:



gorgeous, congrats on your first pair! The Fuchsia MBB are just stunning, I didn't know they were still avail in stores, where did you find them!


----------



## uniquelove890

heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous, congrats on your first pair! The Fuchsia MBB are just stunning, I didn't know they were still avail in stores, where did you find them!


 
i didnt find them in stores bought them online on ebay and i double checked if it was authentic on here and justsetgo said it is  so i bought them. it looks great!!


----------



## uniquelove890

jamidee said:


> I was told they were TTS. A 40 instead of a 40.5 would have fit better. They slip off around the ankle and I'm going to have to find a way to pad them.


 
yea i think i might pad mine also just hope it wont be tight around the toes


----------



## GrRoxy

uniquelove890 said:


> yea i think i might pad mine also just hope it wont be tight around the toes




Maybe you could put in there like for slipping heel? I would try


----------



## BagsR4Me

uniquelove890 said:


> just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:


 
Congrats on your 1st pair! They look great on you.


----------



## uniquelove890

GrRoxy said:


> Maybe you could put in there like for slipping heel? I would try


  thanks i would try that


----------



## uniquelove890

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on your 1st pair! They look great on you.


 
thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Amethyst Python Hyper Prive 120mm*


----------



## l.a_girl19

uniquelove890 said:


> just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:



WOW!!!! Congrats!!



SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!!  And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think?  They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!



Personally, I love them! They are adorable! I think that everything works on this shoe Congrats!



dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> www.allloveus.com



Gorgeous


samosa88 said:


> look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Amethyst Python Hyper Prive 120mm*



Yay!! You got them. They're amazing. Your pics are great. Congrats, shoe twin!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BagsR4Me said:


> Yay!! You got them. They're amazing. Your pics are great. Congrats, shoe twin!!


Thank you shoe twin!! Really? I find that my camera takes terrible pics. I am going to take modelling pics tomorrow in the natural light. Hopefully I will be able to capture the true colour!


----------



## jenayb

*la*, love them, doll! 

Here are my new babies! 

Leopard Markesling


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> *la*, love them, doll!
> 
> Here are my new babies!
> 
> Leopard Markesling



Wow!!!!!!! I love this style so much! They are amazing!!!!


----------



## myu3160

My new black patent biancas 










These came to my apt today ekkk!! Question for you ladies though, I went 1/2 size down and they fit perfectly. I know they are supposed to be snug so should I exchange them for a full size down now?


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> *la*, love them, doll!
> 
> Here are my new babies!
> 
> Leopard Markesling



Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Amethyst Python Hyper Prive 120mm*


 
OH they are gorgeous, I love purple!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> *la*, love them, doll!
> 
> Here are my new babies!
> 
> Leopard Markesling


 
 They are incredible!



myu3160 said:


> My new black patent biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These came to my apt today ekkk!! Question for you ladies though, I went 1/2 size down and they fit perfectly. I know they are supposed to be snug so should I exchange them for a full size down now?


 
Lovely, they are beautiful.


----------



## beagly911

These are my "find" of the year if not the century...$55, thats right fifty five dollars, shipping was more than the shoes since they came from Dubai...I present my Matadors





probably could have gone down half a size but with padding and dress tape for the sling they are very comfy(already broken in by the previous owner so I don't think there will be much more stretching!)












Thank you to the awesome tPF'er that posted these in the Steals and Deals thread...the seller didn't tag them as "Christian Louboutin" so they were somewhat overlooked!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

phiphi said:


> so worth the wait - this is by far one of my favourite colour and material combination from this season!



Thanks *phiphi*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Elsie87 said:


> Not actual CLs but I did get some mini-CLs for my Christmas tree:



Soooooo cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!!  And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think?  They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!



They look great on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

dibonne said:


> My new foot candy
> 
> "Haste"
> 
> www.allloveus.com



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

samosa88 said:


> look what the postman just brought me .. my very first pair CLs:



Many congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

uniquelove890 said:


> just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:



Such a pretty color!


----------



## purseinsanity

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Amethyst Python Hyper Prive 120mm*



We're twins!!  Don't you just love them?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> *la*, love them, doll!
> 
> Here are my new babies!
> 
> Leopard Markesling



Oh my.....

That's quite the heel!


----------



## purseinsanity

myu3160 said:


> My new black patent biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These came to my apt today ekkk!! Question for you ladies though, I went 1/2 size down and they fit perfectly. I know they are supposed to be snug so should I exchange them for a full size down now?



Love these!!


----------



## purseinsanity

beagly911 said:


> These are my "find" of the year if not the century...$55, thats right fifty five dollars, shipping was more than the shoes since they came from Dubai...I present my Matadors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably could have gone down half a size but with padding and dress tape for the sling they are very comfy(already broken in by the previous owner so I don't think there will be much more stretching!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to the awesome tPF'er that posted these in the Steals and Deals thread...the seller didn't tag them as "Christian Louboutin" so they were somewhat overlooked!!!



That's quite the deal!  Congrats!


----------



## myu3160

beagly911 said:


> They are incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, they are beautiful.


----------



## myu3160

purseinsanity said:


> Love these!!



Thank you! I love your husky!!


----------



## purseinsanity

myu3160 said:


> Thank you! I love your husky!!



Thank you!    He's actually an Alaskan Malamute, and one of the loves of my life!


----------



## myu3160

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!    He's actually an Alaskan Malamute, and one of the loves of my life!



:shame:

Reminds me of my love for my pitbull, hes my baby~!


----------



## purseinsanity

myu3160 said:


> :shame:
> 
> Reminds me of my love for my pitbull, hes my baby~!



  Where's his picture?!!?


----------



## DanieC

Yay new shoes came today!!!!!!!

Bambou for me!! and i got these Lady Peeps for my best friend for her birthday!!!!!!


----------



## DanieC

uniquelove890 said:


> just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:


  Beautiful! I love the color


----------



## myu3160

purseinsanity said:


> Where's his picture?!!?



Here is JD on our hike this past saturday







Hes my little 16month old baby


----------



## myu3160

DanieC said:


> Yay new shoes came today!!!!!!!
> 
> Bambou for me!! and i got these Lady Peeps for my best friend for her birthday!!!!!!



LOVE LOVE LOVE!! I cannot find any bambou's in my size!! 

You're such a sweet friend to get LPs for her! Lucky girl!


----------



## DanieC

myu3160 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!! I cannot find any bambou's in my size!!
> 
> You're such a sweet friend to get LPs for her! Lucky girl!




Hah Thanks! i got them for her bc shes staying at my house while im out of town and keeps wearing mine hehe so i sent her some saying now you have your first pair leave mine alone!!! 

I got the bambou's on the  online boutique


----------



## 9distelle

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Amethyst Python Hyper Prive 120mm*



Mod pics?


----------



## saartje1102

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- I've been gone for a while so congrats on your amazing purchases!!! And I too really want a CL ornament
> 
> I need your advice, I just received my Missminis, what do you think? They are really cute, but is the heel too big?
> 
> Again, Congrats on all your new purchases!!!


 
I think they are fabulous! I love the big heel, I really like it. They look
awesome 
But if you don't love them, maybe you should get something you
really love.


----------



## l.a_girl19

myu3160 said:


> My new black patent biancas
> 
> These came to my apt today ekkk!! Question for you ladies though, I went 1/2 size down and they fit perfectly. I know they are supposed to be snug so should I exchange them for a full size down now?



They are gorgeous! Such a stunning classic!




beagly911 said:


> OH they are gorgeous, I love purple!





beagly911 said:


> These are my "find" of the year if not the century...$55, thats right fifty five dollars, shipping was more than the shoes since they came from Dubai...I present my Matadors
> 
> 
> Thank you to the awesome tPF'er that posted these in the Steals and Deals thread...the seller didn't tag them as "Christian Louboutin" so they were somewhat overlooked!!!



Wow! What a bargain! They are so pretty! Congrats!



purseinsanity said:


> We're twins!!  Don't you just love them?!!?



Shoe twins!!!! Omg...I adore them. The colour is fantastic. The best part for me is that they are 120mms and will be worn a lot!



DanieC said:


> Yay new shoes came today!!!!!!!
> 
> Bambou for me!! and i got these Lady Peeps for my best friend for her birthday!!!!!!



Both pairs are beautiful! Congrats!



myu3160 said:


> Here is JD on our hike this past saturday
> 
> 
> Hes my little 16month old baby



He's so cute



9distelle said:


> Mod pics?



Thank you I will post modelling pics today at some point


----------



## purseinsanity

myu3160 said:


> Here is JD on our hike this past saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes my little 16month old baby



What a cutie!


----------



## purseinsanity

DanieC said:


> Yay new shoes came today!!!!!!!
> 
> Bambou for me!! and i got these Lady Peeps for my best friend for her birthday!!!!!!



Wow!  Gorgeous.  I need friends like you!  Very generous.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DanieC said:


> Yay new shoes came today!!!!!!!
> 
> Bambou for me!! and i got these Lady Peeps for my best friend for her birthday!!!!!!



Love bambou's color!!! Love both pairs!


----------



## aoqtpi

DanieC said:


> Yay new shoes came today!!!!!!!
> 
> Bambou for me!! and i got these Lady Peeps for my best friend for her birthday!!!!!!



Beautiful shoes! And what a lovely gift! Want another best friend  But seriously, the colour of those Bambous is fantastic!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> *la*, love them, doll!
> 
> Here are my new babies!
> 
> Leopard Markesling


 
Those are beautiful. I love the details. Congrats!!




myu3160 said:


> My new black patent biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These came to my apt today ekkk!! Question for you ladies though, I went 1/2 size down and they fit perfectly. I know they are supposed to be snug so should I exchange them for a full size down now?


 
These look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> These are my "find" of the year if not the century...$55, thats right fifty five dollars, shipping was more than the shoes since they came from Dubai...I present my Matadors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably could have gone down half a size but with padding and dress tape for the sling they are very comfy(already broken in by the previous owner so I don't think there will be much more stretching!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to the awesome tPF'er that posted these in the Steals and Deals thread...the seller didn't tag them as "Christian Louboutin" so they were somewhat overlooked!!!


 
$55? Wow, congrats!! Nice.


----------



## BagsR4Me

DanieC said:


> Yay new shoes came today!!!!!!!
> 
> Bambou for me!! and i got these Lady Peeps for my best friend for her birthday!!!!!!


 
Both are beautiful. Congrats! Wow, you're a great friend.


----------



## misskia

uniquelove890 said:


> just bought my first pair of CL and im in love but it yet fit a lil big around the ankle should it fit like that if it fit perfect every where else ?:weird:



Well I have skinny ankles so mine fit that way as well. They still look lovely on you


----------



## misskia

uniquelove890 said:


> i upsized also im a 7 but i bought an 8. i was told they run small but it fit perfect its just the ankle part that its a little lose so i got a little worried. maybe my feet is weird



You probably could have taken a 7. They are pretty TTS. I'm between 2 sizes and went for the smaller one and was fine


----------



## aoqtpi

myu3160 said:


> Here is JD on our hike this past saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes my little 16month old baby



So cute!


----------



## uniquelove890

purseinsanity said:


> Such a pretty color!


 
thank you


----------



## uniquelove890

misskia said:


> Well I have skinny ankles so mine fit that way as well. They still look lovely on you


 
thank you..  i thought i was the only one :weird:


----------



## uniquelove890

misskia said:


> You probably could have taken a 7. They are pretty TTS. I'm between 2 sizes and went for the smaller one and was fine


 
i dont know im thinking of getting another one in my size and selling these or just put insoles because they are not comfortable to walk in and also im scared if i put insoles my toes will hurt ugh:help:


----------



## uniquelove890

myu3160 said:


> Here is JD on our hike this past saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes my little 16month old baby


 


he's soooo cute


----------



## uniquelove890

misskia said:


> Well I have skinny ankles so mine fit that way as well. They still look lovely on you


 
i dont know im thinking of getting another one in my size and selling these or just put insoles because they are not comfortable to walk in and also im scared if i put insoles my toes will hurt ugh:help:


----------



## myu3160

aoqtpi said:


> So cute!


----------



## myu3160

Thank you!! 



uniquelove890 said:


> he's soooo cute


----------



## GrRoxy

jenaywins said:


> *la*, love them, doll!
> 
> Here are my new babies!
> 
> Leopard Markesling



I love Markesling since I saw them first time!  Cognrats! They re so beautiful  Are they comfy?


----------



## beagly911

purseinsanity said:


> That's quite the deal! Congrats!


 
Thank you, I just couldn't pass them up!



l.a_girl19 said:


> They are gorgeous! Such a stunning classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What a bargain! They are so pretty! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe twins!!!! Omg...I adore them. The colour is fantastic. The best part for me is that they are 120mms and will be worn a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Both pairs are beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I will post modelling pics today at some point


Fabulous bargain - and they are really comfortable



BagsR4Me said:


> $55? Wow, congrats!! Nice.


I know WOW thanks!


----------



## joindc

Wow, it's been a long time!  Decided I'd been good (self-restrained) for too long...  Saw these at Saks...last pair...and in my size.  I couldn't resist.

Camel Watersnake Ron Ron 85's
$795 Saks D.C.

38 (1/2 size down)



Sorry the pics aren't great - the lighting was bad...I cheated and threw in a stock photo at the end there.


----------



## xCookiedoughx

Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)

Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!


----------



## BagsR4Me

joindc said:


> Wow, it's been a long time! Decided I'd been good (self-restrained) for too long... Saw these at Saks...last pair...and in my size. I couldn't resist.
> 
> Camel Watersnake Ron Ron 85's
> $795 Saks D.C.
> 
> 38 (1/2 size down)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics aren't great - the lighting was bad...I cheated and threw in a stock photo at the end there.


 


xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!


 
Congrats to both of you! Great purchases.


----------



## Coreena

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!


wow they look hot! ^^


----------



## CocoB

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## PetitColibri

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!



you're very welcome ! I'm glad that my addiction to CL allows me to share knowledge
congrats !


----------



## DanieC

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!



Very nice!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

joindc said:


> Wow, it's been a long time! Decided I'd been good (self-restrained) for too long... Saw these at Saks...last pair...and in my size. I couldn't resist.
> 
> Camel Watersnake Ron Ron 85's
> $795 Saks D.C.
> 
> 38 (1/2 size down)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics aren't great - the lighting was bad...I cheated and threw in a stock photo at the end there.


 
I love these-I've been debating them for the longest! Did you get them from the Saks in Chevy Chase? The color seems darker IRL. COngrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new CLs ladies!!!!


----------



## mopritt

Joindc your new pair is so pretty! I love how they look walkable but still gorgeous!

cookiedough those are the most drool worthy...


----------



## beagly911

My newest addition - from the lovely $peedah.  Black patent Decolzep


----------



## MikaelaN

joindc said:


> Wow, it's been a long time!  Decided I'd been good (self-restrained) for too long...  Saw these at Saks...last pair...and in my size.  I couldn't resist.
> 
> Camel Watersnake Ron Ron 85's
> $795 Saks D.C.
> 
> 38 (1/2 size down)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics aren't great - the lighting was bad...I cheated and threw in a stock photo at the end there.





xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!





beagly911 said:


> My newest addition - from the lovely $peedah.  Black patent Decolzep



Congrats on your new additions, ladies!


----------



## beagly911

MikaelaN said:


> Congrats on your new additions, ladies!


 Thank you!


----------



## joindc

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love these-I've been debating them for the longest! Did you get them from the Saks in Chevy Chase? The color seems darker IRL. COngrats!


Thanks!  Yep, got them at Saks Chevy Chase.  The color IRL is somewhere in btw the pics I took and the stock photo - definitely lighter than that stock photo.  I was looking for a brown go-to pump for work (I was thinking simple 85's) and then I saw these and I got so excited!  They were just what I wanted - simple and comfortable but a tad edgy.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition - from the lovely $peedah. Black patent Decolzep


 
great new pair beagly!


----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition - from the lovely $peedah. Black patent Decolzep


 
Very pretty! I like. Congrats!


----------



## Emily HC

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Amethyst Python Hyper Prive 120mm*



I DIE!!! Congrats!!! where did you find her???? I need to speeddial someone again!! oh no!!!


----------



## uniquelove890

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!


 
love them


----------



## Nadin22

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!



Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## Nadin22

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition - from the lovely $peedah.  Black patent Decolzep



Congrats, they are great!


----------



## Prada_Princess

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Amethyst Python Hyper Prive 120mm*



Seriously beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Emily HC said:


> I DIE!!! Congrats!!! where did you find her???? I need to speeddial someone again!! oh no!!!



Lol Thank you!!! The color is out of this world! I got them from the Madison boutique Yes, call quick! I hope you get a pair! They are TDF!



Prada_Princess said:


> Seriously beautiful!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## anniethecat

Emily HC said:


> I DIE!!! Congrats!!! where did you find her???? I need to speeddial someone again!! oh no!!!


 
Dallas and Vegas also have/had them.


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> great new pair beagly!


 
Thank you dezy



BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty! I like. Congrats!


Thank you Bags, I really love them - will be able to wear them with almost anything!



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats, they are great!


 
Thanks Nadin, they are GRRRREAT!  haha


----------



## AndyLVoe

My new Christian Louboutins!!  I wanted to share with you all, its been a while since I posted anything, these babies make me smile!  
The Simple Booty boots.  I  them!!! 

The SA, at Holt Renfrew, told me to bring them in to the store, when they get scuffed up on the sole, so they can put the rubber (red) bottom, on the front part of the sole, on the boot, to prevent slipping, and it can only be attached when the sole gets scuffed.. Do you ladies get the red rubber attachment placed on your shoes? 



[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/p1530965cl.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/p1540031cl.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/p1540027cl.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## DanieC

My new simples!!! Finally in my size so i had to get both!


----------



## TiaEscortDe

I have bougt my first Louboutin Pigalle in black patent and have made a short video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eU8lkMWML4&feature=player_profilepage#t=6s


----------



## myu3160

DanieC said:


> My new simples!!! Finally in my size so i had to get both!



I see we are both small footed!! (Same size too! ) Congrats !! They are both lovely!


----------



## myu3160

AndyLVoe said:


> My new Christian Louboutins!!  I wanted to share with you all, its been a while since I posted anything, these babies make me smile!
> The Simple Booty boots.  I  them!!!
> 
> The SA, at Holt Renfrew, told me to bring them in to the store, when they get scuffed up on the sole, so they can put the rubber (red) bottom, on the front part of the sole, on the boot, to prevent slipping, and it can only be attached when the sole gets scuffed.. Do you ladies get the red rubber attachment placed on your shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/p1540031cl.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]



Congrats! They look fab! And yes, those "red soles" that your SA may have been talking about are vibrams. Its to add more traction since the bottom of CLs are so slippery and so that the red sole stays red


----------



## TiaEscortDe

You can find atteched my new Louboutin Pigalle 120 black


----------



## DanieC

myu3160 said:


> I see we are both small footed!! (Same size too! ) Congrats !! They are both lovely!



Thank you! And we are both LA'ers hehe.  If  you ever need a size 5 let me know I get a 20% discount at the boutique bc of styling


----------



## myu3160

DanieC said:


> Thank you! And we are both LA'ers hehe.  If  you ever need a size 5 let me know I get a 20% discount at the boutique bc of styling



Lol just like you I would like the lady peep in size 5  we must go shopping together!


----------



## BagsR4Me

AndyLVoe said:


> My new Christian Louboutins!! I wanted to share with you all, its been a while since I posted anything, these babies make me smile!
> The Simple Booty boots. I  them!!!
> 
> The SA, at Holt Renfrew, told me to bring them in to the store, when they get scuffed up on the sole, so they can put the rubber (red) bottom, on the front part of the sole, on the boot, to prevent slipping, and it can only be attached when the sole gets scuffed.. Do you ladies get the red rubber attachment placed on your shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/p1530965cl.jpg/"]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/p1540031cl.jpg/"]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/p1540027cl.jpg/"]
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


 


DanieC said:


> My new simples!!! Finally in my size so i had to get both!


 


TiaEscortDe said:


> You can find atteched my new Louboutin Pigalle 120 black
> View attachment 1509150


 
Great and lovely purchases, ladies! Congrats!!


----------



## Pomba

Really? Did they chage your extra for that?  I hope the room does that too as I bought my firgurina booties there.  Congrats on the booties.[

QUOTE=AndyLVoe;20179109]My new Christian Louboutins!! I wanted to share with you all, its been a while since I posted anything, these babies make me smile!  
The Simple Booty boots. I  them!!! 

The SA, at Holt Renfrew, told me to bring them in to the store, when they get scuffed up on the sole, so they can put the rubber (red) bottom, on the front part of the sole, on the boot, to prevent slipping, and it can only be attached when the sole gets scuffed.. Do you ladies get the red rubber attachment placed on your shoes? 

Really? do they charge you extra? I hope the room does this as my figurina booties were bought there and they are scuffed already! congrats on your booties.

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/p1530965cl.jpg/"]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/p1540031cl.jpg/"]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/p1540027cl.jpg/"]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## GSDlover

DanieC said:


> My new simples!!! Finally in my size so i had to get both!



DanieC, where did you get yours?  I've been on CL's waiting list for the black ones for months.  Thank you!


----------



## laleeza

TiaEscortDe said:


> I have bougt my first Louboutin Pigalle in black patent and have made a short video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eU8lkMWML4&feature=player_profilepage#t=6s



Inappropriate for this thread methinks


----------



## DanieC

GSDlover said:


> DanieC, where did you get yours?  I've been on CL's waiting list for the black ones for months.  Thank you!



Hong kong boutique! in harbour city mall. They had lots of sizes


----------



## amorris

DanieC said:


> My new simples!!! Finally in my size so i had to get both!


Congrats! If it were me, I wouldn't know which one to choose too! They're both lovely!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm behind again, so let me just say congratulations on all the new additions.


----------



## TiaEscortDe

Hi,

why is that inappropriate. That are my last CL purchases. An I will show these beautiful shoes them all My husband make from all my things video



laleeza said:


> Inappropriate for this thread methinks


----------



## 318Platinum

TiaEscortDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> why is that inappropriate. That are my last CL purchases. An I will show these beautiful shoes them all My husband make from all my things video



I think it's FAB!! It made me rethink buying them. I really want a pair now because of the video!! ;-D I need to snag a pair while they are still $595!!!


----------



## igorark

TiaEscortDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> why is that inappropriate. That are my last CL purchases. An I will show these beautiful shoes them all My husband make from all my things video




I think this is the best video regarding Louboutin ever shot.
And you're stunning


----------



## TiaEscortDe

Thank you so much!!!

I wish that more ladies would post video shoots. Because that's show more of the Purchases.





igorark said:


> I think this is the best video regarding Louboutin ever shot.
> And you're stunning


----------



## TiaEscortDe

I'm a newbie in this forum from Germany. I see that you have a big shoe size also. My size is 41 (is 11 in USA). It's terrible to find Louboutins, which are seem not so big and unwieldly. Women with size 36 have so much luck



318Platinum said:


> I think it's FAB!! It made me rethink buying them. I really want a pair now because of the video!! ;-D I need to snag a pair while they are still $595!!!


----------



## mkl_collection

*AndyLVoe*,  these boots and they are comfy too

*DanieC*, beautiful new simples. It still is one of my fav style. 

*TiaEscortDe*, congrats on your piggale.


----------



## laleeza

TiaEscortDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> why is that inappropriate. That are my last CL purchases. An I will show these beautiful shoes them all My husband make from all my things video



Apologies! Maybe the tags YouTube had on the bottom. It looked like an escort service ad


----------



## AndyLVoe

Pomba said:


> Really? Did they chage your extra for that?  I hope the room does that too as I bought my firgurina booties there.  Congrats on the booties.[
> 
> QUOTE=AndyLVoe;20179109]My new Christian Louboutins!! I wanted to share with you all, its been a while since I posted anything, these babies make me smile!
> The Simple Booty boots. I  them!!!
> 
> The SA, at Holt Renfrew, told me to bring them in to the store, when they get scuffed up on the sole, so they can put the rubber (red) bottom, on the front part of the sole, on the boot, to prevent slipping, and it can only be attached when the sole gets scuffed.. Do you ladies get the red rubber attachment placed on your shoes?
> 
> Really? do they charge you extra? I hope the room does this as my figurina booties were bought there and they are scuffed already! congrats on your booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to respond to your question... I dont know.. The SA didnt say if they were charging me extra.. She actually told me I had to wear them so that the soles would get scuffed, as thats the only way for the rubber sole to adhere.. so I figured Ok.. I'll wear them right away.. heh.. I just have to take them in still, and once I do, i'll let you know if they charge.


----------



## AndyLVoe

myu3160 said:


> Congrats! They look fab! And yes, those "red soles" that your SA may have been talking about are vibrams. Its to add more traction since the bottom of CLs are so slippery and so that the red sole stays red




ahh thank you!.. I'll take my boots in this weekend!


----------



## Pomba

AndyLVoe said:


> Pomba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Did they chage your extra for that? I hope the room does that too as I bought my firgurina booties there. Congrats on the booties.[
> 
> QUOTE=AndyLVoe;20179109]My new Christian Louboutins!! I wanted to share with you all, its been a while since I posted anything, these babies make me smile!
> The Simple Booty boots. I  them!!!
> 
> The SA, at Holt Renfrew, told me to bring them in to the store, when they get scuffed up on the sole, so they can put the rubber (red) bottom, on the front part of the sole, on the boot, to prevent slipping, and it can only be attached when the sole gets scuffed.. Do you ladies get the red rubber attachment placed on your shoes?
> 
> Really? do they charge you extra? I hope the room does this as my figurina booties were bought there and they are scuffed already! congrats on your booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to respond to your question... I dont know.. The SA didnt say if they were charging me extra.. She actually told me I had to wear them so that the soles would get scuffed, as thats the only way for the rubber sole to adhere.. so I figured Ok.. I'll wear them right away.. heh.. I just have to take them in still, and once I do, i'll let you know if they charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thank you! still trying to figure out how this replying works! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 318Platinum

TiaEscortDe said:


> I'm a newbie in this forum from Germany. I see that you have a big shoe size also. My size is 41 (is 11 in USA). It's terrible to find Louboutins, which are seem not so big and unwieldly. Women with size 36 have so much luck



YES, don't I know it!!!? lol I am a size 42 in Louboutins, so I feel your pain, if not more!!!  I do wish I had smaller feet, so i could wear more styles, but I will have to make due with my 42s, I guess. Congrats on the new Pigalles!! They're AMAZING!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

AndyLVoe said:


> My new Christian Louboutins!! I wanted to share with you all, its been a while since I posted anything, these babies make me smile!
> The Simple Booty boots. I  them!!!
> 
> 
> <A href="http://
> 
> </p><p> </p><p>Uploaded with ImageShack.us" target=_blank>
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/p1540027cl.jpg/"]
> 
> [/URL]


 
gorgeous boots! 



DanieC said:


> My new simples!!! Finally in my size so i had to get both!


 
fab classics!!!



TiaEscortDe said:


> You can find atteched my new Louboutin Pigalle 120 black
> View attachment 1509150


 
stunning!


----------



## mewru

My 120mm Halte pump in black patent leather. Totally love.


----------



## Prada_Princess

mewru said:


> My 120mm Halte pump in black patent leather. Totally love.



Beautiful


----------



## loubieloo

mewru said:


> My 120mm Halte pump in black patent leather. Totally love.


 
Ooooh, I love   Where did you get them?  I would like a nude pair but I'd settle for black.


----------



## DanieC

mewru said:


> My 120mm Halte pump in black patent leather. Totally love.




So pretty


----------



## mewru

Prada Princess -- Thanks!

Loubieloo -- I had to order them overseas from the Motcomb boutique because they ran out of the black patent ones in the US. Last I checked they still had some nude ones left. Try Horatio or the West Hollywood boutique. 

DanieC -- Gracias senorita


----------



## aoqtpi

mewru said:


> My 120mm Halte pump in black patent leather. Totally love.



Gorgeous silhouette!


----------



## cts900

Congratulations on all of your fabulous buys, ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

Great purchases ladies! I'm trying to be good and wait until my trip to Vegas (18 more days!) before buying another pair but you ladies make it difficult! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

mewru said:


> My 120mm Halte pump in black patent leather. Totally love.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

Louboutin559 said:


> _xxxxxx
> please don't quote people when they break our rules, makes twice as much clean up for us!_


 
You cannot sell on tPF!


----------



## DanieC

loubieloo said:


> Ooooh, I love   Where did you get them?  I would like a nude pair but I'd settle for black.




Also try hong kong boutique they had both black and nude, last week


----------



## loubieloo

DanieC said:


> Also try hong kong boutique they had both black and nude, last week


 
Thanks   HK do have them but I tracked down a pair at Brown Thomas in Dublin, so got them there.  No customs charges, yay!


----------



## whimsic

I came soooooooooooo close to purchasing the leopard - printed pony Lady Dafs! I pranced around the store in them for about 15 minutes, but decided I was TOO tall in these (I'm almost 5'7"). 

I was surprised at how easy it is to walk in them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

mewru said:


> My 120mm Halte pump in black patent leather. Totally love.



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Lovely new purchases ladies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!



Congrats!! Those are lovely!


----------



## susu1978

amazing collection of CL's


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

May i present my latest purchase....


----------



## LavenderIce

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



OMG!  I die!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LavenderIce said:


> OMG!  I die!



thanks LavenderIce! xo


----------



## Jönathan

Nerdy,

Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Jönathan;20207018 said:
			
		

> Nerdy,
> 
> Totally gorgeous!!!



thanks jonathan!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....


 
O M G! I LOVE! Those are amazing. Congrats! Any mod shots?


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....





come back in here lady and give us MORE PICS.

i can't believe you would kill us with this teaser shot!!!!!!!


----------



## annamoon

Hope CL's are going back more in this style now, there have been too many clumpy heels recently and they are so un-feminine to walk in.



Prada_Princess said:


> Beautiful


----------



## evanescent

absolutely amazing, Nerdy!!


----------



## chanel*liz

xCookiedoughx said:


> Lady Peep in Goldbaseball in size 36.5
> 6xx Euro (dont know the exact price)
> 
> Thanks to PetitColibri for advising my size in LP, i find it very comfortable and its fits perfectly !!


 OMG, stunning!


----------



## jamidee

I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)

Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains 











I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



YES, *Jamidee*!!! These, and the denim/spikes are ones that I have wanted for a WHILE now!!! Glad to see your new purchase!! CONGRATS, hunni !! FIERCELY FIERCE!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

absolutely beautiful!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....


----------



## laleeza

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



Just WOW! Amazing!


----------



## cts900

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



HOT! Great purchase, hun.



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



 There are no words....


----------



## AEGIS

my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.

as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



I love these! I know I'm asking too much, but a mod shot would be awesome


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



Love love love!!!!!  Shoe twins babe!  Mine are sched to get here tomorrow. I went back and forth on this shoe and don't really know why??  I love it!


----------



## chacci1

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



Love them!  Show twins on these too!!  You will love wearing these!!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> I love these! I know I'm asking too much, but a mod shot would be awesome




ok this is a bootleg photo [and im ashy ] and i will get them padded bc they're about a size big on me but they were a soooong [shout out to SC for that phrase] on ebay and i was not going to let them go. 

i also want to say that i do not find many CLs comfy at ALL. but i suck it up  bc they're beautiful.  i am flatfooted and [i think] wide footed as well but these are the MOST comfortable CLs that I own.  The pitch is wonderful.  I was afraid they were going to be uncomfy like I find the Lux to be, but these are wonderfully comfortable.  

my inability to take photographs is why i don't have a collection thread lol.

also i know some were concerned about the small peeptoe but it is truly irrelevant and not noticeable. despite the mix material and the height, it is a very subtle shoe imo.


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> Love love love!!!!!  Shoe twins babe!  Mine are sched to get here tomorrow. I went back and forth on this shoe and don't really know why??  I love it!




ok you take better pics than me so you MUST post pics.  I really love them!   they're so neutral they can go w/everything!


----------



## beagly911

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....


 
I Love them Nerdie...the color is fierce!



jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!


Jamidee they are TDF!!!  Congrats!



AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera. i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]


 
OMG :worthy: I die!!  I want mod pics as soon as you get them padded!!!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> ok this is a bootleg photo [and im ashy ] and i will get them padded bc they're about a size big on me but they were a soooong [shout out to SC for that phrase] on ebay and i was not going to let them go.
> 
> i also want to say that i do not find many CLs comfy at ALL. but i suck it up  bc they're beautiful.  i am flatfooted and [i think] wide footed as well but these are the MOST comfortable CLs that I own.  The pitch is wonderful.  I was afraid they were going to be uncomfy like I find the Lux to be, but these are wonderfully comfortable.
> 
> my inability to take photographs is why i don't have a collection thread lol.
> 
> also i know some were concerned about the small peeptoe but it is truly irrelevant and not noticeable. despite the mix material and the height, it is a very subtle shoe imo.



Really? Comfy even at 150 huh? I've been drooling over these for awhile but was worried about the height. And I can't believe you got them on eBay already! Excellent!!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> ok this is a bootleg photo [and im ashy ] and i will get them padded bc they're about a size big on me but they were a soooong [shout out to SC for that phrase] on ebay and i was not going to let them go.
> 
> i also want to say that i do not find many CLs comfy at ALL. but i suck it up  bc they're beautiful.  i am flatfooted and [i think] wide footed as well but these are the MOST comfortable CLs that I own.  The pitch is wonderful.  I was afraid they were going to be uncomfy like I find the Lux to be, but these are wonderfully comfortable.
> 
> my inability to take photographs is why i don't have a collection thread lol.
> 
> also i know some were concerned about the small peeptoe but it is truly irrelevant and not noticeable. despite the mix material and the height, it is a very subtle shoe imo.


 
These are gorgeous *AEGIS*!!!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Really? Comfy even at 150 huh? I've been drooling over these for awhile but was worried about the height. And I can't believe you got them on eBay already! Excellent!!




...i think i scooped them up w/in 5 minutes of them on ebay lol. i thought about it for 5 minutes and figured if i didn't like them i could sell them right back and hit BIN. 


yes they are ridiculously comfortable. i wish all my cl's were so comfortable.

 i think they would fit well w/in your collection. you don't have a d'orsay style right?


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> OMG :worthy: I die!!  I want mod pics as soon as you get them padded!!!



class is over at 10:50am tomorrow and i am going to the cobbler! 



stilly said:


> These are gorgeous *AEGIS*!!!



thanks stilly ye of great legs and beautiful skirts


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> class is over at 10:50am tomorrow and i am going to the cobbler!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks stilly ye of great legs and beautiful skirts


 
Cobbler....who, where, there are very few if any around the eastern panhandle that even KNOW what a CL is!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Cobbler....who, where, there are very few if any around the eastern panhandle that even KNOW what a CL is!



i think it's Best Foot Forward in Pentagon City.  They were recommended by *DukePrincess*.  They padded my b/b piggie spike flats and did a great job.  

Im going to bring them a pair of exotic Hung Ups that I have that need some work.  The heel is low [120mm] but for some reason I cannot wear them for the life of me!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> ...i think i scooped them up w/in 5 minutes of them on ebay lol. i thought about it for 5 minutes and figured if i didn't like them i could sell them right back and hit BIN.
> 
> 
> yes they are ridiculously comfortable. i wish all my cl's were so comfortable.
> 
> i think they would fit well w/in your collection. you don't have a d'orsay style right?



No I don't - I think they'd fit well too 
I like the trash version, but think I'd get much more wear out of this color way. So glad you scooped them up! They're pretty awesome


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> ok you take better pics than me so you MUST post pics.  I really love them!   they're so neutral they can go w/everything!



Totally gorgeous!!  I'm even more excited now to get mine tomorrow!!  I'll try to take better pics.  But I'm pretty bad at it myself!  Ha ha


----------



## Doglover1610

Grey Flannel New Simples


----------



## jenayb

Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples



Oh man! I love these! Congrats!! :okay:


----------



## Doglover1610

jenaywins said:


> Oh man! I love these! Congrats!! :okay:



Thank you Jenay!


----------



## BattyBugs

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



Holy crap! Gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



I love spikes! Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



Beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples



Very classy in the flannel.


----------



## Coreena

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!


wow they are totally gorgeous! I love them! Are they comfortable to wear?  Im so in love with your shoes ^^


----------



## Nadin22

Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples



Great shoes, congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



Wow, they are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



Congrats Jamidee! They are stunning!


----------



## Nadin22

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



Beautiful shoes, congrats!


----------



## jamidee

Coreena said:


> wow they are totally gorgeous! I love them! Are they comfortable to wear?  Im so in love with your shoes ^^



Well, they aren't effortless because of the typical pigalle pitch, but I don't mind pigalle. I find them one of the more comfortable pair. I just have to concentrate on my feet a little when I walk fast. 

Thanks hun!


----------



## NoorS

I die in cl


----------



## Coreena

hehehe, but its so worth it hun.. they are so totally gorgy 

Now im going to go stalk NAP and see if they will list a pair soon in my size 



jamidee said:


> Well, they aren't effortless because of the typical pigalle pitch, but I don't mind pigalle. I find them one of the more comfortable pair. I just have to concentrate on my feet a little when I walk fast.
> 
> Thanks hun!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



OMG! Congrats! love your no299.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



Incredible! fab skin, and color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



WOWOW! LOVE THOSE!! Please, modeling pics!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples


 
Those are so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## ericanjensen

So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



LOVE




Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples



Grey flannel is so perfect!




AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



I love how these materials go together! Thank goodness they're not closed-toed or my wallet would be even more empty! These are fab on you!




NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



Love croc!




ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!



OMG I can't believe that colour!


----------



## jamidee

ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!



Wow they are fabulous on you!! Rolando's don't kill your feet!? I've been avoiding them because of their toe pinching reputation.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....



They're beautiful! Congrat!



jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



Love these!  I have them with the silver spikes and I adore mine.  They're so fun!



AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



Congrats!  How do you size in these?  I've been meaning to try them on in store.



Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples



Congrats!



ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!



Congrats!  These are so fun!  Rolandos are one of my favorite styles!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos. I have been wanting pink CL's forever. A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!


 
Holy cow! I haven't seen you around here in forever! Love the rolandos!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase...



Lovely! We need mod pics 



jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!



Oh Jamidee, these are gorgeous and FIERCE... makes me want black/black spikes even more! Here's hoping a Yolanda will show up in my size someday!



AEGIS said:


> ok this is a bootleg photo [and im ashy ] and i will get them padded bc they're about a size big on me but they were a soooong [shout out to SC for that phrase] on ebay and i was not going to let them go.
> 
> i also want to say that i do not find many CLs comfy at ALL. but i suck it up  bc they're beautiful.  i am flatfooted and [i think] wide footed as well but these are the MOST comfortable CLs that I own.  The pitch is wonderful.  I was afraid they were going to be uncomfy like I find the Lux to be, but these are wonderfully comfortable.
> 
> my inability to take photographs is why i don't have a collection thread lol.
> 
> also i know some were concerned about the small peeptoe but it is truly irrelevant and not noticeable. despite the mix material and the height, it is a very subtle shoe imo.



These shoes totally slipped under my radar but look amazing on you 

I totally agree that they're subtle, totally classy and really rather special!



Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples



Love your pose! The red sole really pops against the grey flannel too - these look so wearable 



ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!



These are such a fun colour! artyhat:


----------



## Emma4790

ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!



I love these. I adore the more subtle pink colour...


----------



## Pomba

AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera. i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]


 I have the exact same pair and posted for fashion help with them.  Some people said they may compete with my brightly coloured dresses (red, yellow, pink).  Out of curiosity, what do you wear with them? Also what type of handbag?   Congrats on them, I love them and find them comfy.


----------



## BagsR4Me

ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos. I have been wanting pink CL's forever. A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!


 
So pretty and girly. Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

MikaelaN said:


> They're beautiful! Congrat!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!  I have them with the silver spikes and I adore mine.  They're so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> *Congrats!  How do you size in these?  I've been meaning to try them on in store.*
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  These are so fun!  Rolandos are one of my favorite styles!




mine are big on me but i think tts would have worked well


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG! Congrats! love your no299.



thanks hon!



ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!



i just ordered these! you've made me excited about getting them in!



aoqtpi said:


> I love how these materials go together! Thank goodness they're not closed-toed or my wallet would be even more empty! These are fab on you!



tbh the peep toe is sooo negligible.  I don't think any of my toes peep out lol



eatcandyfloss said:


> These shoes totally slipped under my radar but look amazing on you
> 
> I totally agree that they're subtle, totally classy and really rather special!



thank you   I thought they looked over the top in photos but irl--they're great!


----------



## ericanjensen

jamidee said:


> Wow they are fabulous on you!! Rolando's don't kill your feet!? I've been avoiding them because of their toe pinching reputation.



I had a pair before & they aren't the most comfy but I can endure them

Thanks girls  I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> my no299. yes the pic is in the bathroom bc it's the only place w/a decent light source and i still haven't unpacked my camera.  i like them but need them padded bc they're about a size tooo big.
> 
> as strange as it is...these shoes are really understated irl [well to me]



Oh Love them! I've been thinking my collection needs a d'orsay style. The new striped No 299 has really been growing on me.


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them 

Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs


----------



## GSDlover

Those Galaxys are stunning!


----------



## myu3160

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs



Congrats!! They're gorgeous on you!! More mod pics please!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Thank you GSDlover and myu3160! I plan on wearing them this saturday so I might do some outfit-pics


----------



## jenayb

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs


 
Nice!!


----------



## poptarts

Beautiful new purchases everyone! 

Three recent pairs (sorry didn't take a separate photo)

70mm nude patent MissBoxe
black patent Bebe Fusee ($200 sale find thanks to my awesome SA)
framboise suede Trailer







(Off topic but those Celine sandals are super comfortable )


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

WOW ... wonderful shoes ... = D !!!


----------



## beagly911

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs


 
They are gorgeous!



poptarts said:


> Beautiful new purchases everyone!
> 
> Three recent pairs (sorry didn't take a separate photo)
> 
> 70mm nude patent MissBoxe
> black patent Bebe Fusee ($200 sale find thanks to my awesome SA)
> framboise suede Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Off topic but those Celine sandals are super comfortable )


Oh I love the CL's and the non-CL's, wonderful additions!


----------



## aoqtpi

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs



I love the Platine VGs! Congrats!


----------



## naima_melita

After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet


----------



## myu3160

naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet



Love love these!! Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs





poptarts said:


> Beautiful new purchases everyone!
> 
> Three recent pairs (sorry didn't take a separate photo)
> 
> 70mm nude patent MissBoxe
> black patent Bebe Fusee ($200 sale find thanks to my awesome SA)
> framboise suede Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Off topic but those Celine sandals are super comfortable )





beautiful ladies!


----------



## BagsR4Me

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs


 
These are gorgeous. Congrats!




poptarts said:


> Beautiful new purchases everyone!
> 
> Three recent pairs (sorry didn't take a separate photo)
> 
> 70mm nude patent MissBoxe
> black patent Bebe Fusee ($200 sale find thanks to my awesome SA)
> framboise suede Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Off topic but those Celine sandals are super comfortable )


 
Great haul. Huge congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet


 
Congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> i think it's Best Foot Forward in Pentagon City. They were recommended by *DukePrincess*. They padded my b/b piggie spike flats and did a great job.
> 
> Im going to bring them a pair of exotic Hung Ups that I have that need some work. The heel is low [120mm] but for some reason I cannot wear them for the life of me!


 

I'm gonna try and make it out there next week! I'm such a procrastinator!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos. I have been wanting pink CL's forever. A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!


 
that pink is so pretty! it looks really good with your complexion 



naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet


 
congrats! I love love love rollerballs!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm gonna try and make it out there next week! I'm such a procrastinator!



I just dropped off the 299 and my hung ups there. I will update.


----------



## BattyBugs

poptarts said:


> Beautiful new purchases everyone!
> 
> Three recent pairs (sorry didn't take a separate photo)
> 
> 70mm nude patent MissBoxe
> black patent Bebe Fusee ($200 sale find thanks to my awesome SA)
> framboise suede Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Off topic but those Celine sandals are super comfortable )



Beautiful!


----------



## poptarts

*beagly911*, *AGEIS*, *BagsR4Me* and *BattyBugs*. Thank you ladies so much! 

Scored a Michael Kors floor length jersey gown (black, long sleeve), with a side high slit. Thinking about wearing it with the framboise Trailer for a holiday dinner or do you guys think nude patent Piggy Plato would work better?


----------



## laleeza

naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet



I looooove these! 
They're like super cool sexy slippers! I need them too


----------



## naima_melita

Thanks lovely ladies!!! I loveee them! 

Laleeza: If you decide to get a pair make sure you go up a half or even full size as they're super tight and narrow! Currently going through the process of trying to stretch out a bit before wearing these babies out


----------



## laleeza

naima_melita said:


> Thanks lovely ladies!!! I loveee them!
> 
> Laleeza: If you decide to get a pair make sure you go up a half or even full size as they're super tight and narrow! Currently going through the process of trying to stretch out a bit before wearing these babies out



Thanks for the info! I'm stalking a pair right now!


----------



## stilly

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs


 

These look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## glamourbag

naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet


So fun! Congratulations


----------



## chloe speaks

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....


amazing!  what is the name of that colorway?



naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet



ooh so plush and spikey at the same time! LOVE


----------



## Dessye

Congrats everyone!  But *Nerdy*....I am speechless....  (and jealous!!!!)


----------



## cts900

Lovely purchases ladies!


----------



## amd_tan

poptarts said:


> Beautiful new purchases everyone!
> 
> Three recent pairs (sorry didn't take a separate photo)
> 
> 70mm nude patent MissBoxe
> black patent Bebe Fusee ($200 sale find thanks to my awesome SA)
> framboise suede Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Off topic but those Celine sandals are super comfortable )



Lovely haul 

What's the color of the ysl tributes? I love them!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

chloe speaks said:


> amazing!  what is the name of that colorway?
> 
> 
> 
> ooh so plush and spikey at the same time! LOVE


 
awesome pair.


----------



## whimsic

These two pairs are stunning!! Where are your mod pics!!!

Nerdy the colour/skin combination is divine!

jamidee I've been dying for a pair of spikes, but have only been able to find them in 120+ and I just don't think I can walk in these!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....





jamidee said:


> I've been waiting for these from across the pond for FOREVER (well, two weeks but it felt like forever)
> 
> Meet my Fierce lovelies.... for whenever I want to whip out my whips and chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics soon and add to my thread after I get the other lovelies I'm waiting on!


----------



## sophinette007

Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)














The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)


----------



## sophinette007

Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)














The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



Wow! Love all your recent purchases!! Congrats!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet



Ooh! Congrats on your find  please. Can you post some modeling pictures? I was wondering about get them too


----------



## LVoepink

sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)


 
wow love both pigalle's!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330632229600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

MINE!


----------



## ochie

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



Congrats! I love everything!


----------



## MikaelaN

sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)





sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



What a haul! Congrats!


----------



## pixiesparkle

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member


o woww the amethyst python lucido Pigalle and cosmo python AD are amazing!! congratss


----------



## aoqtpi

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



Love the variety of your new pairs! The exotics are gorgeous! The Cosmo is


----------



## BagsR4Me

sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)





sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



 Seriously, every single pair is STUNNING!!! Amethyste Python Lucido, Red Eel, the Daffs, and the Cosmo Pythons...   Amazing haul.  Huge congrats!!! LOVE .


----------



## BagsR4Me

Doglover1610 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330632229600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> MINE!



Very pretty. Great price too. Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

Doglover1610 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330632229600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> MINE!



Congrats! Great price!


----------



## jamidee

Your lucido python pigalle look shiny! I remember seeing a stock photo and they looked so dull. Beautiful!





sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)


----------



## 9distelle

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member


 especially COSMO python ALTADAMA!!! ...Mod pics pls!


----------



## jeshika

*Sophie*, i love the red eel and the antique silver ADs!!!!  Welcome back!


----------



## heiress-ox

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



congrats on all your beautiful purchases, i especially love those cosmo python ADs - I need to find something in that particular skin/colourway, it's my absolute favorite!


----------



## CocoB

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



Wow, those cosmos are beyond. Congratulations on four beautiful pairs.


----------



## BattyBugs

naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet



Love these. I have them in denim and always get compliments when I wear them. Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)


 


sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member


 
I love the colors you've brought into your collection & I'm such a sucker for exotics. They are all beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

congrats on all your pairs!!



sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member


----------



## rdgldy

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> May i present my latest purchase....


how did I ever miss these~~~wow, they are positively stunning!!


----------



## naima_melita

Omgosh those amethyst pigalles are AMAZING! Congrats!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My last pair )))))

Black patent lady peeps


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps



Wow, I love them  ! Did you buy these tts?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nadin22 said:


> Wow, I love them  ! Did you buy these tts?



Thank you Nadin!! 
I took them TTS but I got another pair of lady peeps and i went half size down. Better half size down in my opinion.


----------



## heiress-ox

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps



Love them, things are just even more sexy in black patent IMO, and I always love your beautiful/artistic photographs!


----------



## BagsR4Me

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps



Absolutely gorgeous! I love these. Congrats!!!


----------



## Louboufan

ITA! The shine on black patent shoes is lovely.


heiress-ox said:


> Love them, things are just even more sexy in black patent IMO, and I always love your beautiful/artistic photographs!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you all for your sweet comments  Now I want nude patent lady peeps, this style is so sexy!


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps



Fabulous. It's amazing what just a small red tip can do to totally make the whole shoe!


----------



## myu3160

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps



Love these!! I didn't know they come with a red tip!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## PortlandGirl10

CRISPEDROSA, your new Louboutins are absolutely gorgeous! I know we are all looking forward to seeing them when you get them in nude.


----------



## sophinette007

Wow! They are Gorgeous! Congrats! I love them!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you Lovely ladies for all your nice comments! Please take a moment to check my reveal thread! I have just received a special paire for me


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps


 
Congrats, they are stunning!


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps


 Gorgeous!


----------



## amorris

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps



Love them!! We're shoe twins now . Love the red tip!!


----------



## 9distelle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps


Great CLs, congrats!!!
Shoe twins on these!
Have you found how extremely comfy they are even for long time wearing/walking?
Mod pics pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Great CLs, congrats!!!
> Shoe twins on these!
> Have you found how extremely comfy they are even for long time wearing/walking?
> Mod pics pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hehe, thanks! You are right! They are extremely comfy! I am so happy with them 



jenaywins said:


> Fabulous. It's amazing what just a small red tip can do to totally make the whole shoe!


Thanks Jenay, I love the red tip too 



myu3160 said:


> Love these!! I didn't know they come with a red tip!!  Gorgeous!!


Thank you!! 



PortlandGirl10 said:


> CRISPEDROSA, your new Louboutins are absolutely gorgeous! I know we are all looking forward to seeing them when you get them in nude.


As soon I have them I will post picture here! Love this thread!



sophinette007 said:


> Wow! They are Gorgeous! Congrats! I love them!


thank you! I love your new pair btw 



poppyseed said:


> Congrats, they are stunning!



Thanks poppyseed!



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks dear beagly!



amorris said:


> Love them!! We're shoe twins now . Love the red tip!!



 yeah! Love our Louboutins!


----------



## Dessye

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps



They are gorgeous --- and so is your photography! 



sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)





sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member



Antique silver cosmo python AD!   What an amazing haul - congrats!  Mod pics?? 



Doglover1610 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330632229600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> MINE!



Congrats!! Lovely!


----------



## ntntgo

Some of the latest purchases.  
These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


----------



## ntntgo

It's been a long time since a pair of shoes really made me swoon.
Pictures DO NOT do these shoes justice.  They are Discocotte in black with anthracite specchio toe and heel.  I believe that this colorway is only available in Europe. (I could be wrong, though)

Normally, I would have taken some pics in direct sunlight but it is a yucky, rainy day in So FL


----------



## ntntgo

These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake.  Both gorgeous shoes.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


 
these look incredible!!  *rous* is amazing with strass!


----------



## GrRoxy

ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.



These are amazing  congrats


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


 


ntntgo said:


> It's been a long time since a pair of shoes really made me swoon.
> Pictures DO NOT do these shoes justice. They are Discocotte in black with anthracite specchio toe and heel. I believe that this colorway is only available in Europe. (I could be wrong, though)
> 
> Normally, I would have taken some pics in direct sunlight but it is a yucky, rainy day in So FL


 


ntntgo said:


> These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake. Both gorgeous shoes.


 
*Roussel* is te strass   They are absolutely divine!   As are your other purchases but the emerald metal patent ADs are 

ETA: I just read your watermark... awesome!


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> It's been a long time since a pair of shoes really made me swoon.
> Pictures DO NOT do these shoes justice.  They are Discocotte in black with anthracite specchio toe and heel.  I believe that this colorway is only available in Europe. (I could be wrong, though)
> 
> Normally, I would have taken some pics in direct sunlight but it is a yucky, rainy day in So FL



They're all amazing! I can see why these make you swoon! Stunning!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Wow Ntntgo awesome ... beautiful pairs ... congrats ...


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


 


ntntgo said:


> It's been a long time since a pair of shoes really made me swoon.
> Pictures DO NOT do these shoes justice.  They are Discocotte in black with anthracite specchio toe and heel.  I believe that this colorway is only available in Europe. (I could be wrong, though)
> 
> Normally, I would have taken some pics in direct sunlight but it is a yucky, rainy day in So FL


 


ntntgo said:


> These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake.  Both gorgeous shoes.


 

These are all beautiful! Roussel does an amazing job, for sure.


----------



## CocoB

New to me, thanks to a very sweet tpfer.

The rastas, that is....


----------



## CocoB

And one more:


----------



## Dessye

CocoB said:


> New to me, thanks to a very sweet tpfer.
> 
> The rastas, that is....





CocoB said:


> And one more:



Yay!  Now, we're shoe twins!


----------



## ntntgo

*CocoB*-love them all.  Especially the purple python with the burgandy toe.  Enjoy.


----------



## wannaprada

I'm super behind, but great purchases ladies! All the beautiful shoes are making me super excited about visiting the CL boutique when in Vegas next week!


----------



## 9distelle

ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


Awesome and how they look on you!!!
Like the nail polish on toes as well!


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> Yay!  Now, we're shoe twins!



Dessye, I wish that we were shoe twins on more than the rastas...your collection is TDF.


----------



## CocoB

ntntgo said:


> *CocoB*-love them all.  Especially the purple python with the burgandy toe.  Enjoy.



Thanks Nat. I'm in love with the emerauld patent ADs...where ever did you find them?


----------



## aoqtpi

CocoB said:


> And one more:



LOVE the Rasta colourway! Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


 


ntntgo said:


> It's been a long time since a pair of shoes really made me swoon.
> Pictures DO NOT do these shoes justice. They are Discocotte in black with anthracite specchio toe and heel. I believe that this colorway is only available in Europe. (I could be wrong, though)
> 
> Normally, I would have taken some pics in direct sunlight but it is a yucky, rainy day in So FL


 


ntntgo said:


> These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake. Both gorgeous shoes.


 
Congrats on all! The DIYs look fantastic.


----------



## BagsR4Me

CocoB said:


> And one more:


 
So pretty. They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps


 
congrats Crisp! They are beautiful-can't wait to see your mod and outfit pics. I love your photography 



ntntgo said:


> These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake. Both gorgeous shoes.


 
these are fab-that Emerald is such a rich color. I love the metal patents  and the Bambous  I could look @ them all day!


----------



## xosdlc

All lovely ladies!


----------



## heiress-ox

ntntgo said:


> These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake.  Both gorgeous shoes.



Love the new additions, but those emerauld ADS are just so beautiful


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## Flip88

sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)



You have some incredible exotics .... beautiful!!!


----------



## ntntgo

CocoB said:


> Thanks Nat. I'm in love with the emerauld patent ADs...where ever did you find them?


 
Hi *CocoB*-they came from JJR.


----------



## carlinha

i just love everyone's new additions!!! 

i'm very behind on my update but here are mine:

*Hola Nina Red*





*Discolilou coral nappa*





*Maggie 140 Lilac/Navy*





*Pigalle spike 100 Silver glitter brush*





*8 Mignons Chartreuse suede*


----------



## carlinha

*Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*





*Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*





and my updated collection









more pics on my collection thread and blog

thank you for letting me share!


----------



## myu3160

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!



I love the diversity and your taste in shoes carlinha!!! I totally wish we were the same size!!


----------



## CocoB

ntntgo said:


> Hi *CocoB*-they came from JJR.



I love them. They're gorgeous on you. I want them....


----------



## BellaShoes

Coco, your rastas are fab!

Carlinha... I don't know which is better all the new CL loot or the backdrop!


----------



## phiphi

omg i'm SO BEHIND!!! i apologize if i didn't mention everyone as i only went back a few pages.



ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.



great additions N! R is so talented! congrats!



CocoB said:


> And one more:



love the rastas on you!



carlinha said:


> i just love everyone's new additions!!!
> 
> i'm very behind on my update but here are mine:
> 
> *Hola Nina Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Discolilou coral nappa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maggie 140 Lilac/Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle spike 100 Silver glitter brush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse suede*





carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!



 they're here! they're here!! all gorgeous dear C - and i know you're gonna rock these babies!


----------



## BattyBugs

carlinha said:


> i just love everyone's new additions!!!
> 
> i'm very behind on my update but here are mine:
> 
> *Hola Nina Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Discolilou coral nappa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maggie 140 Lilac/Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle spike 100 Silver glitter brush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse suede*


 

Amazing additions!


----------



## BattyBugs

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!


 
I should have turned the page before I quoted. Wow! I love your family photo.


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!




LADY!!!!!! YES for these SPARKLIES!!!! I am so jelly right now!! I didn't like the Very Mix, but your photos make them look SOOOO DELICIOUS!!! ANd you all know I am a SUCKER for Daffs, and this Meridian Blue!!!!? OMG :happy dance: CONGRATS, Hunni on these beautiful additions!!


----------



## dc419

*carlinha*, I loveeeeee your recent purchases! They are TDF!!!!
Your collection is amazing!


----------



## heiress-ox

*Carlinha*, I know I've seen and commented on most of these on your blog (as Amy Nicola), but I must say again that your new additions are absolutely showstoppers  I love your backdrop too (living vicariously through you since I'm in Canada).


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!


 
I love your new amazing new additions *carlinha* and your display is just beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


 
I love all your new additions!!!
The look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i love these sooo much!!



CocoB said:


> And one more:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Doglover1610 said:


> Grey Flannel New Simples


 
These are an amazing winter shoe.



ericanjensen said:


> So happy about these pink Rolandos.  I have been wanting pink CL's forever.  A tad snug but I'm stretching them as I speak!


 
I love anything coral!



ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just got these new-to-me Very Galaxys in Platine...I searched for this style for a long time and I'm so happy I finally own them
> 
> Now the search continues after my last 2 HGs


 
Stunning!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

poptarts said:


> Beautiful new purchases everyone!
> 
> Three recent pairs (sorry didn't take a separate photo)
> 
> 70mm nude patent MissBoxe
> black patent Bebe Fusee ($200 sale find thanks to my awesome SA)
> framboise suede Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Off topic but those Celine sandals are super comfortable )


 
All of them are lovely, but I think I am loving the trailors....maybe I should have gotten them....



naima_melita said:


> After months of yearning I finally got my hands on these beauties in velvet


 
Congratulations and they sooo comfortable!



sophinette007 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around for a while now and I am so late on this fantastic thread! Congrats on all the gorgeous purchases here ladies! And the nerdy's Croc loubies are out of this world!!!!
> I haven't been around but kinda busy....and the leopard metalipp areon their way....
> Let me introduce 4 new paires (not so new but anyway)
> The Pigalle 100 Lucido Python Amethyst(JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pigalle 100 Red Eel (JJR Paris)


 
Both pairs are gorgeous!


----------



## Dessye

C, I have to comment here as well....

I cannot get over how absolutely earth-shatteringly stunning those strass Daffs are and on you!!!  I completely DIE!!!


----------



## uniquelove890

finally got the balck one


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sophinette007 said:


> Then the DAFFODILE Grainé noir (JJR PARIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final with the COSMO python ALTADAMA in antique silver thanks to a lovely TPF member


 
Both are amazing



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair )))))
> 
> Black patent lady peeps


 
These are lovely.



ntntgo said:


> Some of the latest purchases.
> These are stunning NPs that started off as ugly Seafoam Green and with a little Roussel magic and some Olivine AB crystals, they turned in to these stunners.
> I put the before and then I had to take a pic of them in direct sunlight because the color is so amazing.


 
That color is so pretty.


----------



## carlinha

myu3160 said:


> I love the diversity and your taste in shoes carlinha!!! I totally wish we were the same size!!



thanks *myu*!  what size are you?



BellaShoes said:


> Coco, your rastas are fab!
> 
> Carlinha... I don't know which is better all the new CL loot or the backdrop!



thanks *bella*!  loving it here!



phiphi said:


> they're here! they're here!! all gorgeous dear C - and i know you're gonna rock these babies!



thank you dear *P*!  and for helping me choose which pairs to get, and helping me score the maggies!



BattyBugs said:


> Amazing additions!





BattyBugs said:


> I should have turned the page before I quoted. Wow! I love your family photo.



thanks so much *batty*!



318Platinum said:


> LADY!!!!!! YES for these SPARKLIES!!!! I am so jelly right now!! I didn't like the Very Mix, but your photos make them look SOOOO DELICIOUS!!! ANd you all know I am a SUCKER for Daffs, and this Meridian Blue!!!!? OMG :happy dance: CONGRATS, Hunni on these beautiful additions!!



hahahaha thanks *318Platinum*!  the daffs are ultra special   believe me i am obsessed with daffs too!



dc419 said:


> *carlinha*, I loveeeeee your recent purchases! They are TDF!!!!
> Your collection is amazing!



thank you *dc419*!



heiress-ox said:


> *Carlinha*, I know I've seen and commented on most of these on your blog (as Amy Nicola), but I must say again that your new additions are absolutely showstoppers  I love your backdrop too (living vicariously through you since I'm in Canada).



thank you *heiress-ox*!  i felt like i was neglecting my CL TPF family.  thank you for visiting and following my blog!  sending warmth and sunshine your way 



stilly said:


> I love your new amazing new additions *carlinha* and your display is just beautiful!!!



thank you *stilly*!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!



So many amazing pairs! They're all unbelievable; I love the variety! Those Piggies though...  Mod pics of those and the Very Mix? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aoqtpi

uniquelove890 said:


> finally got the balck one



Yay love MBB!


----------



## naima_melita

Oh my GOSH Carlinha those are amazing!!! What beauties to add to a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake. Both gorgeous shoes.


 
Nat the DIYs turned out beautiful!  I am swooning over the AD's.  I never gave the Bambou Leopard Watersnake a second look from stock pics but this is the second time I have seen mod shots and I love them!


----------



## whimsic

Carlinha how I wish I could raid that shoe closet of yours  


ntntgo - you need your own thread. Seriously. Stickied too! I can't get enough of your pictures!


----------



## BagsR4Me

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!


 
Amazing haul! Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

uniquelove890 said:


> finally got the balck one


 
These look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Didn't want to do a reveal with just these, so I'll share it here.  Most comfy and take-alongs whatsoever.  Both pairs for less than 1/3 off retail, can't beat that!!

Rosella Flats


----------



## uniquelove890

BagsR4Me said:


> These look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## uniquelove890

aoqtpi said:


> Yay love MBB!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

carlinha said:


> i just love everyone's new additions!!!
> 
> i'm very behind on my update but here are mine:
> 
> *Hola Nina Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Discolilou coral nappa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maggie 140 Lilac/Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle spike 100 Silver glitter brush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse suede*


 


carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!


 
omg gorgeousss! your pics are great-I love your collection seriously the colors the styles-showstoppers each one! off to your thread for mod pics!


----------



## anniethecat

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!


 
 Holy strass!  Seriously so beautiful!


----------



## myu3160

carlinha said:


> thanks *myu*!  what size are you?



I'm a 34.5-35  I'm really short


----------



## beagly911

My newest addition, a great ebay deal thanks to Shontel

















The color is amazing and will go with almost everything in my closet!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> i'm very behind on my update but here are mine:
> 
> *Hola Nina Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Discolilou coral nappa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maggie 140 Lilac/Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle spike 100 Silver glitter brush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse suede*


 


carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!


 
seriously you're making my heart hurt!!!! STUNNING!!!



uniquelove890 said:


> finally got the balck one


 
YAY shoe twin congrats!!



Bag-terfly said:


> Didn't want to do a reveal with just these, so I'll share it here. Most comfy and take-alongs whatsoever. Both pairs for less than 1/3 off retail, can't beat that!!
> 
> Rosella Flats


 
perfect flats, congrats! 



beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, a great ebay deal thanks to Shontel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is amazing and will go with almost everything in my closet!


 
very cute!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, a great ebay deal thanks to Shontel



I adore that look.  Great buy!



Bag-terfly said:


> Didn't want to do a reveal with just these, so I'll share it here.  Most comfy and take-alongs whatsoever.  Both pairs for less than 1/3 off retail, can't beat that!!
> 
> Rosella Flats



I think Rosellas are precious and yours are adorable.  Congrats!



uniquelove890 said:


> finally got the balck one





carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!



I love each and every pair, C...but that family shot just about pushed me over the edge! Glorious....



CocoB said:


> New to me, thanks to a very sweet tpfer.
> 
> The rastas, that is....



Hey twinnie!!!!!! Congrats on the Rastas....one of the best shoes EVER!



ntntgo said:


> These last 2 are the AD 140s in Emerauld Metal Patent and the Bambou in the Leopard Watersnake.  Both gorgeous shoes.



Each pair is incredible.  I am blown away by how amazing the Emerauld Metal Patent looks against your skin tone.  Sooooo pretty, *nat*!


----------



## cts900

My long sought after Yo Yo 85 sisters...


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> My long sought after Yo Yo 85 sisters...


 Great pairs cts.  They look great on you!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> seriously you're making my heart hurt!!!! STUNNING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY shoe twin congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> perfect flats, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!!


 


cts900 said:


> I adore that look. Great buy!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosellas are precious and yours are adorable. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love each and every pair, C...but that family shot just about pushed me over the edge! Glorious....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey twinnie!!!!!! Congrats on the Rastas....one of the best shoes EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Each pair is incredible. I am blown away by how amazing the Emerauld Metal Patent looks against your skin tone. Sooooo pretty, *nat*!


 
Thank you for the kind words, I just wish I knew what style they were.  I tried the ID thread but no luck so far.  They are SSOO comfortable!


----------



## noah8077

um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


----------



## cts900

^^How wonderful to see you!!!!!! They are glorious. I am all about the classics and those are so special.  Congrats!!!!!




beagly911 said:


> Great pairs cts.  They look great on you!



Thank you, sweet lady!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!



They're GORGEOUS!!!!!!   

They have gone to the most deserving home. You have waited FOREVER for those shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


I know how long you've wanted these beauties.  I am really happy for you!


----------



## Bag-terfly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> seriously you're making my heart hurt!!!! STUNNING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY shoe twin congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> *perfect flats, congrats! *
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!!



*dezynrbaglaydee*, Thanks!  I love having them as back-up just in case.  




cts900 said:


> I adore that look.  Great buy!
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Rosellas are precious and yours are adorable.  Congrats!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love each and every pair, C...but that family shot just about pushed me over the edge! Glorious....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey twinnie!!!!!! Congrats on the Rastas....one of the best shoes EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Each pair is incredible.  I am blown away by how amazing the Emerauld Metal Patent looks against your skin tone.  Sooooo pretty, *nat*!



*cts*, you're too sweet!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

cts900 said:


> My long sought after Yo Yo 85 sisters...



*cts*, I love your choice of colors on those two pairs.  Glad to be cousin with you.    I have white patent and I absolutely love wearing them over the summer/spring.  They are sexy and comfy at the same time.


----------



## Bag-terfly

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!



Love this one!!  It's such a happy fun color!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, a great ebay deal thanks to Shontel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is amazing and will go with almost everything in my closet!



This color is gorgeous!!  Looks comfy, too!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!



Those are amazing!!!!  You have such great taste!!  Love your display case!!


----------



## cts900

Bag-terfly said:


> *cts*, I love your choice of colors on those two pairs.  Glad to be cousin with you.    I have white patent and I absolutely love wearing them over the summer/spring.  They are sexy and comfy at the same time.



Thank you!  I always wanted them, could never get my hands on them, and now to have two is heavenly .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

uniquelove890 said:


> finally got the balck one



Yeah! They are amazing!!  and so comfy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Bag-terfly said:


> Didn't want to do a reveal with just these, so I'll share it here.  Most comfy and take-alongs whatsoever.  Both pairs for less than 1/3 off retail, can't beat that!!
> 
> Rosella Flats



Love both pairs!  congrats!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daffodile 160 Meridian Blue strass*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1516243&stc=
> more pics on my collection thread and blog
> 
> thank you for letting me share!  :hugs:[/QUOTE]
> 
> oMG! :cloud9:
> 
> A M A Z i N G!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

58 pairs until now Carla !
Wear them in good health and style sista


----------



## GrRoxy

noah8077 said:
			
		

> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!



So fun colour! Gorgeous pair


----------



## 9distelle

cts900 said:


> My long sought after Yo Yo 85 sisters...


Very cute, congrats!!!


----------



## DanieC

Congrats every one on there latest pairs of CL's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, a great ebay deal thanks to Shontel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is amazing and will go with almost everything in my closet!





cts900 said:


> My long sought after Yo Yo 85 sisters...





noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!



Gorgeous, ladies!  Simply elegant!  You ladies were them so beautifully!


----------



## Dessye

uniquelove890 said:


> finally got the balck one



 Shoe twin 



Bag-terfly said:


> Didn't want to do a reveal with just these, so I'll share it here.  Most comfy and take-alongs whatsoever.  Both pairs for less than 1/3 off retail, can't beat that!!
> 
> Rosella Flats



  What a steal!  CL flats are so practical and elegant.  They go with everything!


----------



## moshi_moshi

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


 
yay soo happy to hear you got them!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


 
such a fun color!!!!



cts900 said:


> My long sought after Yo Yo 85 sisters...


 gorgeous! love them both C!


----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> My newest addition, a great ebay deal thanks to Shontel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is amazing and will go with almost everything in my closet!


 
Such a fantastic color. Congrats!!




cts900 said:


> My long sought after Yo Yo 85 sisters...


 
Both are so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


 
Lovely. Huge congrats!!


----------



## whimsic

Need your input though :/ I'm contemplating returning/exchanging them


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Wow Whimsic ... beautiful ...


----------



## heiress-ox

^^  Beautiful *Whimsic*, I just love these shoes


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

uniquelove890 said:


> finally got the balck one


 
Congrats!



Bag-terfly said:


> Didn't want to do a reveal with just these, so I'll share it here.  Most comfy and take-alongs whatsoever.  Both pairs for less than 1/3 off retail, can't beat that!!
> 
> Rosella Flats


 
The colors are pretty.



noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


 
That yellow is amazing!


----------



## myu3160

whimsic said:


> Need your input though :/ I'm contemplating returning/exchanging them



love your shoes but just read your thread on the "flaws" please exchange them!


----------



## whimsic

thanks ladies! they are so beautiful it's so sad i'm having issue with the quality. 

@myu3160 I just sent an email to NAP. I want them to guarantee I won't be having any of these issues before requesting an exchange. Duties on these are non-refundable, and I'd have to pay them again. If they won't guarantee that, then I'll just return them and never order CLs online again, unless they're a bargain!



CLShoe_Lover said:


> Wow Whimsic ... beautiful ...





heiress-ox said:


> ^^  Beautiful *Whimsic*, I just love these shoes





myu3160 said:


> love your shoes but just read your thread on the "flaws" please exchange them!


----------



## Bag-terfly

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> *The colors are pretty.
> *
> 
> 
> That yellow is amazing!



*glamourgirlnikk*, Thanks!!  I couldn't decide, so I took both pairs 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love both pairs!  congrats!!





Dessye said:


> Shoe twin
> 
> 
> 
> *What a steal!  CL flats are so practical and elegant.  They go with everything!*



*Dessye*, Thanks!!  It doesn't hurt to have too many pairs of flats IMO.  I love having an extra pair, especially CL,  in the car in case I need it.


----------



## Dessye

Bag-terfly said:


> *glamourgirlnikk*, Thanks!! I couldn't decide, so I took both pairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dessye*, Thanks!! It doesn't hurt to have too many pairs of flats IMO. *I love having an extra pair, especially CL, in the car in case I need it*.


 
Exactly!


----------



## BagsR4Me

whimsic said:


> Need your input though :/ I'm contemplating returning/exchanging them


 
Wow! Those look fantastic on you. Congrats!!


----------



## whimsic

Oh wow!! This is such a happy colour! Congrats on finding them!



noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

whimsic said:


> Need your input though :/ I'm contemplating returning/exchanging them


 
WOW I love them! they look gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

9distelle said:


> Very cute, congrats!!!





BagsR4Me said:


> Both are so pretty. Congrats!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> such a fun color!!!!
> 
> gorgeous! love them both C!



Thank you so much ladies.  Wore the black patent today and felt like a princess....




whimsic said:


> Need your input though :/ I'm contemplating returning/exchanging them



These are fabulous. I have not read the other thread but I hope you are able to make them work.


----------



## aoqtpi

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!



Congrats on finding an HG! They look great on you!




whimsic said:


> Need your input though :/ I'm contemplating returning/exchanging them



Keep!


----------



## Chins4

I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival 

So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio


----------



## Chins4

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!


 
So glad you finally found these - they look made for you


----------



## RedBottomLover

Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio


they look perfect on you. I loooove the blue specchio. gorgeous


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, whimsic, love the leopard!

chins, love the rainbow!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio


 
soooo perfect for the holidays!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio


 
They look amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## hayesld

Finally snagged my black bibis from the bay. Love them, will get a lot of wear.


----------



## hayesld

And some modelling pics


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ love them, congrats! I need a pair of Bibi, I love my bianca, but the thicker heel seems more practical!


----------



## Dessye

hayesld said:


> And some modelling pics


 
FABulous on you!!!  Congrats!!



Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio


 
OK, I just died...  What a UHG!


----------



## hayesld

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ love them, congrats! I need a pair of Bibi, I love my bianca, but the thicker heel seems more practical!



Yes, I love the thicker heel. They will be my "every day" CL. Perfect with my way too long J Brand Love story jeans among other things.


----------



## hayesld

noah8077 said:


> um.....hello.....pssst.....it's me.......long time no post.........lookie what I bought thanks to Naked......
> I have wanted these shoes for several years and thought they were a lost cause!



I saw these on the bay and though someone on here had been wanting them forever but couldn't remember who and their size. Glad you got them! I have the red, just love the bow.


----------



## BagsR4Me

hayesld said:


> And some modelling pics



Beautiful. They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

Chins4 said:
			
		

> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio



OMG! Beautiful doesn't even begin to describe these! They are truly one of the prettiest pair of shoes I have seen!! They glow!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

hayesld said:


> And some modelling pics



These seem like they were made for you! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio



 beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hayesld said:


> And some modelling pics



Nice pics! Love biancas in black kid leather! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio


how they look on your stunning legs & feet, congrats!!!


----------



## Louboufan

whimsic said:


> Need your input though :/ I'm contemplating returning/exchanging them


Why whimsic? They are drop dead gorgeous! Beyond sexy. Are they comfortable?


----------



## whimsic

Louboufan said:


> Why whimsic? They are drop dead gorgeous! Beyond sexy. Are they comfortable?



My issue was that they had some imperfections that were bugging me, because they were on the metal caps. I decided to return them for an exchange, I couldn't part with these beautiful shoes! I really hope the replacement ones do not have any visible flaws. 

They are rather comfortable despite the really thin heel.



hayesld said:


> And some modelling pics



These look so pretty!! I didn't like the Bibi's until I saw these mod shots. You wear them well 



Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio



Chins! Now I want one of these!! Beautiful!


----------



## Christina1219

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Just arrived!


 These are so sexy!!! I am drooling over these! Congrats they are absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cts900

Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio



One of the MOST beautiful strass colorways ever .  That blue heel makes my heart beat faster.  They are perfection on you, babe. 



hayesld said:


> Finally snagged my black bibis from the bay. Love them, will get a lot of wear.



Congrats! They are great on you.


----------



## LadyAnya

Chins4 said:


> I try to stay out ofthis thread to avoid all the temptation on offer but I had to share this morning's arrival
> 
> So Private 120 in Rainbow Strass and Blue Specchio



I love these!
The perfect going out shoes!


----------



## 318Platinum

I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



Love them, congrats, you're definitely going out with a big bang ! I'm always scouring evilbay hoping to find a pair of these in my size (41.5 or even a padded 42 lol), this has given me hope!


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



wow!!!! congratulations on finding such a special pair! they look gorgeous on you, especially against your skin-tone-- perfection


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*




this color looks great against your skin tone...which makes me think it might look great against mine lol

congrats boo!


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



Amazing on you!


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



Fantastic. I love the contrast between your skin tone and the leather. Beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

These are of course in my collection thread, but I wanted to show off a bit. 

Batik Python Hyper Prive











... and White Tsar 140


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> Love them, congrats, you're definitely going out with a big bang ! I'm always scouring evilbay hoping to find a pair of these in my size (41.5 or even a padded 42 lol), this has given me hope!





chacci1 said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!!  Congrats!!!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow!!!! congratulations on finding such a special pair! they look gorgeous on you, especially against your skin-tone-- perfection





AEGIS said:


> this color looks great against your skin tone...which makes me think it might look great against mine lol
> 
> congrats boo!





Dessye said:


> Amazing on you!





jenaywins said:


> Fantastic. I love the contrast between your skin tone and the leather. Beautiful.




OMG, Thank You all so much!!  I really appreciate all of the compliments. I am STILL in shock that I have these, and that they are so FABULOUS!!!! *Aegis*, you MUST get these, because they would look DIVINE on you!! *Jenay*, I lOVE your additions/Show-offs!! Jealy, because I wanted the Batik in the LP, or any style I could get them in. FABULOUS pairs, Hunni !!  Thanks again, y'all.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> OMG, Thank You all so much!!  I really appreciate all of the compliments. I am STILL in shock that I have these, and that they are so FABULOUS!!!! *Aegis*, you MUST get these, because they would look DIVINE on you!! *Jenay*, I lOVE your additions/Show-offs!! Jealy, because I wanted the Batik in the LP, or any style I could get them in. FABULOUS pairs, Hunni !!  Thanks again, y'all.



Oh thanks! 

The Batik will be yours. Persistence!!


----------



## wannaprada

I am speechless at the awesome new purchases! You ladies have such great taste!


----------



## BagsR4Me

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



Congrats on finding your UHG!! Very pretty.




jenaywins said:


> These are of course in my collection thread, but I wanted to show off a bit.
> 
> Batik Python Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and White Tsar 140



OMG! Where did you get the Batik HPs from? LOVE THEM! Congrats on both!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> OMG, Thank You all so much!!  I really appreciate all of the compliments. I am STILL in shock that I have these, and that they are so FABULOUS!!!! *Aegis*, you MUST get these, because they would look DIVINE on you!! *Jenay*, I lOVE your additions/Show-offs!! Jealy, because I wanted the Batik in the LP, or any style I could get them in. FABULOUS pairs, Hunni !!  Thanks again, y'all.




don't tell me twice.  this will be a 2012 purchase   i was thinking black but your pics have showed me nude is the way to go


----------



## jenayb

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on finding your UHG!! Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Where did you get the Batik HPs from? LOVE THEM! Congrats on both!



Thanks, love!! Sometimes I have super lucky shoe lucksssss!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, love!! *Sometimes I have super lucky shoe lucksssss*!!



Such a modest birdie!!!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> These are of course in my collection thread, but I wanted to show off a bit.
> 
> Batik Python Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and White Tsar 140



I.want.mod.shots. 



318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



These are superb on you.  HOT!


----------



## hayesld

Thanks for all the comments gals!
Dessye, heiress-ox, BagsR4Me, aoqtpi, CRISPEDROSA, cts900 and
 whimsic (love the leopard with the metal caps, hope the replacements work for you, for the $$ you want them to be perfect. Not sure why some are opposed to the thicker heel, I think as long as they are still sky high they are sexy, and practical ;o)


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Such a modest birdie!!!



 



cts900 said:


> I.want.mod.shots.
> 
> 
> 
> These are superb on you.  HOT!





Will def post tomorrow!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:
			
		

> These are of course in my collection thread, but I wanted to show off a bit.
> 
> Batik Python Hyper Prive
> 
> ... and White Tsar 140



Wow! You do have super duper shoe luck! The tsars are lovely, but the batik HP!!! Love!!! Congrats Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

anniethecat said:


> Wow! You do have super duper shoe luck! The tsars are lovely, but the batik HP!!! Love!!! Congrats Jenay!



:kiss:


----------



## beagly911

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*


I love them, they look wonderful on you!!



jenaywins said:


> These are of course in my collection thread, but I wanted to show off a bit.
> 
> Batik Python Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and White Tsar 140


 
Oh the batiks are TDF!!  I love the look of the tsar, wish I had someplace I could wear them.  I can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new goodies ladies!!!


----------



## uniquelove890

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yeah! They are amazing!!  and so comfy!


 
yes they are..... thanxs


----------



## uniquelove890

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> That yellow is amazing!


 
thank you


----------



## uniquelove890

Dessye said:


> Shoe twin
> 
> 
> 
> What a steal!  CL flats are so practical and elegant.  They go with everything!


 
 i got a twin


----------



## Dessye

uniquelove890 said:


> i got a twin:d



:d


----------



## vhdos

Yikes!  I'm SO nervous!!!!  I just purchased one of my HG's on EBay: black leather VPs with bright red tip.  I'm nervous because I've never even tried on a pair of VPs (I wear mostly NPs).  *Crossing fingers*


----------



## jenayb

vhdos said:


> Yikes! I'm SO nervous!!!! I just purchased one of my HG's on EBay: black leather VPs with bright red tip. I'm nervous because I've never even tried on a pair of VPs (I wear mostly NPs). *Crossing fingers*


 
Congrats! I love the red tip!


----------



## Dessye

vhdos said:


> Yikes! I'm SO nervous!!!! I just purchased one of my HG's on EBay: black leather VPs with bright red tip. I'm nervous because I've never even tried on a pair of VPs (I wear mostly NPs). *Crossing fingers*


 
  So happy you found an HG!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

vhdos said:


> Yikes! I'm SO nervous!!!! I just purchased one of my HG's on EBay: black leather VPs with bright red tip. I'm nervous because I've never even tried on a pair of VPs (I wear mostly NPs). *Crossing fingers*


 
Congrats!!!! 

I'm sure they'll be perfect! I find VPs even more comfortable than NPs!


----------



## vhdos

^^^Thanks ladies!  I know that they are nothing special, but they are certainly a classic and they are usually sold out in my size (35).  I purchased them TTS, so I hope that they fit.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*



The color is perfect on you! Love MBB in beige nappa! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> These are of course in my collection thread, but I wanted to show off a bit.
> 
> Batik Python Hyper Prive
> 
> ... and White Tsar 140



Jenay ! I'm loving your new purchases! Amazing!!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Will def post tomorrow!



Where are you, babe?????


----------



## AEGIS

Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something



Are they the shocking pink satin? 

I actually like them.


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neon.



Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics

My new hot pink patent Biancas


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Are they the shocking pink satin?
> 
> I actually like them.




no it's patent leather.  i just did the wardrobe test and it just kindasorta passes. like by a hair.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> no it's patent leather.  i just did the wardrobe test and it just kindasorta passes. like by a hair.



I mean, your pics are kinda dark but I'm gonna go with a definite yes.


----------



## AEGIS

now THIS  i love.  this was one of my wedding colors and this is what i wanted.  


at least w/these i know a 40 is what works best for me w/Rolandos which is 1.5 bigger than my US TTS




laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> now THIS  i love.  this was one of my wedding colors and this is what i wanted.
> 
> 
> at least w/these i know a 40 is what works best for me w/Rolandos which is 1.5 bigger than my US TTS



Wow - that much bigger? I've been wondering how to size in those. Is the toebox as difficult as we hear?


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something



I  think you should keep them, I remember this colour & it'd be nice to add some fun into neutral outfits! Ps, we are such shoe twins lately, I'm looking into some Rolandos right now too, I want to give them a go again, but size up - let me know how the toebox feels!




laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas



Omg these are beautiful  the PERFECT colour, feel better!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I mean, your pics are kinda dark but I'm gonna go with a definite yes.






  i am going to think some more.  could they be dyed a darker pink?  i just loooove the rolando shape sooo much and the 2 minutes i had them on didn't seem too terrible.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i am going to think some more.  could they be dyed a darker pink?  i just loooove the rolando shape sooo much and the 2 minutes i had them on didn't seem too terrible.



Typically, cobblers won't touch patent because the dye just won't take... But I mean, shoot, anything is possible.


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Wow - that much bigger? I've been wondering how to size in those. Is the toebox as difficult as we hear?



No bc i sized up so much lol.  I have a little bit of heel slippage but nothing a little pad cannot fix.  The toe box doesn't seem too bad.  It caused a little bit of irritation but it's bc I wore my piggie flats today and those irritate my feet at the end of the day.  I do not have pretty feet bc of cl's



heiress-ox said:


> I  think you should keep them, I remember this colour & it'd be nice to add some fun into neutral outfits! Ps, we are such shoe twins lately, I'm looking into some Rolandos right now too, I want to give them a go again, but size up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg these are beautiful  the PERFECT colour, feel better!



you know, I am wearing a chartreuse blouse and I liked the color combo with the shoes...but then again my sorority colors are pink and green so that might be why

oh I am getting the NS btw.  I had confused the sellers---isn't that sad? I've been buying too much.  I hope you find yours soon


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Typically, cobblers won't touch patent because the dye just won't take... But I mean, shoot, anything is possible.




sigh....boo....


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> sigh....boo....



If you really decide you want them dyed, look into it. It can be done.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas


 


AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought. looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something


 loving the pink ladies!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> If you really decide you want them dyed, look into it. It can be done.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> you know, I am wearing a chartreuse blouse and I liked the color combo with the shoes...but then again my sorority colors are pink and green so that might be why
> 
> oh I am getting the NS btw.  I had confused the sellers---isn't that sad? I've been buying too much.  I hope you find yours soon



Ohh I like that colour combo too, and yay glad to hear you're getting your NS after all (at least now you can tell me how great they'll be when I find mine) and hopefully everything gets resolved with your other seller!


----------



## olidivia

I've been wanting a new pair of CLs forever! Im on a really tight budget right now, but I splurged and bought two used pairs for great prices. I really hope they fit as they are a half size smaller then what I usually wear.

I bought Tortoise Very Prive~Patent~Gold tip for $195 and I bought a pair of black patent Alti 140s for $375.

I need staple pairs in my wardrobe, so I thought these would work.


----------



## Nadin22

olidivia said:


> I've been wanting a new pair of CLs forever! Im on a really tight budget right now, but I splurged and bought two used pairs for great prices. I really hope they fit as they are a half size smaller then what I usually wear.
> 
> I bought Tortoise Very Prive~Patent~Gold tip for $195 and I bought a pair of black patent Alti 140s for $375.
> 
> I need staple pairs in my wardrobe, so I thought these would work.



Congrats! These are great and also the prices!


----------



## Nadin22

AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something



Wow, the color is amazing and the shoes look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas



Congrats! I love your new hot pink Biancas! I think I must have them too....


----------



## martinaa

Hot pink Biancas


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought. looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something


 


laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas


 

Love both pink additions ladies!! I'm still in a waiting line for something pink...
Aegis, don't dye them  I really like them, are they satin?


----------



## PeepToe

laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas


You just made me so much more excited to be sitting around my house today!!! I am waiting for mine to get here today!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

hayesld said:


> And some modelling pics


 


318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*


 
these look great on you-congrats!



AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought. looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something


 
I'm lovin' this color against your complexion-Rolando shape is definitely my fave shape of like all pumps I think-I just can't do it lol  



laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas


 
what a fun colorrrrr! damn. makes me wanna hit the club! awesome!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

olidivia said:


> I've been wanting a new pair of CLs forever! Im on a really tight budget right now, but I splurged and bought two used pairs for great prices. I really hope they fit as they are a half size smaller then what I usually wear.
> 
> I bought Tortoise Very Prive~Patent~Gold tip for $195 and I bought a pair of black patent Alti 140s for $375.
> 
> I need staple pairs in my wardrobe, so I thought these would work.


 
congrats on your first 2 pairs!!!


----------



## vhdos

I'm really liking the pink too.  There's just something so incredibly feminine about a bright pink shoe.  Gorgeous


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> Love both pink additions ladies!! I'm still in a waiting line for something pink...
> Aegis, don't dye them  I really like them, are they satin?




thanks   no they're patent leather so idk if i could even dye them lol


----------



## AEGIS

olidivia said:


> I've been wanting a new pair of CLs forever! Im on a really tight budget right now, but I splurged and bought two used pairs for great prices. I really hope they fit as they are a half size smaller then what I usually wear.
> 
> I bought Tortoise Very Prive~Patent~Gold tip for $195 and I bought a pair of black patent Alti 140s for $375.
> 
> I need staple pairs in my wardrobe, so I thought these would work.




great deals!!!



Nadin22 said:


> Wow, the color is amazing and the shoes look great on you. Congrats!



thanks honey!!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm lovin' this color against your complexion-Rolando shape is definitely my fave shape of like all pumps I think-I just can't do it lol



thanks! i love the rolando too--on the hunt for more. i put the shoes outside [while my dh looked at me crazy asking why i was barefoot looking at my shoes outside lol]and i like them more

 have you tried sizing up a lot?


----------



## anniethecat

laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> thanks  no they're patent leather so idk if i could even dye them lol


 
I wouldn't dye them...they are bee-you-ti-ful!


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> thanks  no they're patent leather so idk if i could even dye them lol


 
Yeah, that migt be difficult...I still think they're gorgy and to be kept pink


----------



## 318Platinum

CRISPEDROSA said:


> The color is perfect on you! Love MBB in beige nappa! Congrats!





AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something





laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> these look great on you-congrats!




THANKS *Cris*!! I am in LOVE with your red-toed Black Patent LPs!!! The only one to get in black, imo!! 

*Laleeza* and *Aegis*, your shoes are STUNNING!!! They look like heaven on you, *Aegis*!! *Laleeza*, I have to steal those from you!! I LOVE the Bianca, and in this color???? 

*Choco*, Thanks, Hun !! They fit wonderfully, and the most comfortable pair I own right now!! The Nappa leather is so SOFT!!! I can't believe how soft it is! I was really scared getting them, since i NEVER tried them on before, but I'm happy I took the risk because it worked in my favor. This time, anyways, lol!!!!


----------



## laleeza

318Platinum said:


> THANKS *Cris*!! I am in LOVE with your red-toed Black Patent LPs!!! The only one to get in black, imo!!
> 
> *Laleeza* and *Aegis*, your shoes are STUNNING!!! They look like heaven on you, *Aegis*!! *Laleeza*, I have to steal those from you!! I LOVE the Bianca, and in this color????
> 
> *Choco*, Thanks, Hun !! They fit wonderfully, and the most comfortable pair I own right now!! The Nappa leather is so SOFT!!! I can't believe how soft it is! I was really scared getting them, since i NEVER tried them on before, but I'm happy I took the risk because it worked in my favor. This time, anyways, lol!!!!



Thanks babe! Aren't they hot?! I'm dying to wear them with summer dresses and it's barely fall!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something


 
I think these are gorgeous!!!
The color really pops!!!


----------



## chacci1

LALEEZA!!!!!!!!!!!     Totally amazing!!!!!!  Love love love your Bianca's!  Congrats babe!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Calf Bibis


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something


 
That color looks great on you! I don't think you should dye them.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas


 
After seeing your pics and AEGIS' pics I am wanting a pair. I love any shoe thats hot/bright pink.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> I just received one of my UGHs in the mail today, and they are EXQUISITE!!!!! I am sooooo glad that I found this in my size!! They are INCREDIBLY SOFT and they fit like a dream! These are by far THE MOST COMFORTABLE pair that I own right now!!! This find will mark my FINAL purchase for a year, starting today!!What a way to go out with a BANG with these beauties!!! I am officially on a ban !! She's no stranger to majority of you all, but introducing my *Beige Madame Butterfly Booties!!!*


I need to stay of off this thread! I had been thinking about this color, but I decided to go with black, but now I am wanting these as well. Congratulations you found one of your UGHs!



jenaywins said:


> These are of course in my collection thread, but I wanted to show off a bit.
> 
> Batik Python Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and White Tsar 140


 
I am glad you got the Batiks, b/c if you didn't I wouldv'e! Both pairs are amazing!


----------



## laleeza

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After seeing your pics and AEGIS' pics I am wanting a pair. I love any shoe thats hot/bright pink.



You will love them then. They are definitely bright!


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> That color looks great on you! I don't think you should dye them.






anniethecat said:


> I wouldn't dye them...they are bee-you-ti-ful!





stilly said:


> I think these are gorgeous!!!
> The color really pops!!!





poppyseed said:


> Yeah, that migt be difficult...I still think they're gorgy and to be kept pink




thanks ladies! i think i will keep them as is.   they grew on me


----------



## AEGIS

wonderful! how do you find the pitch?



stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis


----------



## BagsR4Me

olidivia said:


> I've been wanting a new pair of CLs forever! Im on a really tight budget right now, but I splurged and bought two used pairs for great prices. I really hope they fit as they are a half size smaller then what I usually wear.
> 
> I bought Tortoise Very Prive~Patent~Gold tip for $195 and I bought a pair of black patent Alti 140s for $375.
> 
> I need staple pairs in my wardrobe, so I thought these would work.


 
Congrats on both!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis


 
These look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## amd_tan

Gorgeous Bibis!!
Any idea if the Bibis fit like the Biancas or is the toe box narrower?





stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis


 
Love them!  What do you think of the pitch?


----------



## vhdos

I am in love  I know that these are nothing special, but I think that they are the sexiest shoes on the planet.  They've converted this NP girl to a VP girl.  My new beauties just arrived and I snapped a quick pic before my kids get home from school:


Black kid VPs with red tip
Size 35 (TTS for me)


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they are gorgeous!! Please post some modeling pics!!


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.





Oh, WOW, *Glamour*!! These are still DELICIOUS, but I can't wait for the Mod pics!!! I think the color is Gorgy, but I do see the sea foam green you speak of. CONGRATS on the new addition!!  Can't wait to see them on!


----------



## BagsR4Me

vhdos said:


> I am in love I know that these are nothing special, but I think that they are the sexiest shoes on the planet. They've converted this NP girl to a VP girl. My new beauties just arrived and I snapped a quick pic before my kids get home from school:
> View attachment 1520763
> 
> Black kid VPs with red tip
> Size 35 (TTS for me)


 
They look great on you. Congrats!




glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.


 
Amazing color and great style. Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis



Love them! I'm interested in a pair of Bibis myself, but have heard horrendous things about the comfort/pitch, how do you find them?




glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.



Gorgeous, can't wait for modelling pics!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis


 
they look fab! 



vhdos said:


> I am in love I know that these are nothing special, but I think that they are the sexiest shoes on the planet. They've converted this NP girl to a VP girl. My new beauties just arrived and I snapped a quick pic before my kids get home from school:
> View attachment 1520763
> 
> Black kid VPs with red tip
> Size 35 (TTS for me)


 
such a classic! 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.


 gorgeous color!


----------



## chacci1

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.



Very nice!!!!!  I see what you mean about the color though. They really are not turquoise but still a very pretty color!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis


Oh I so love the Bibi!!  They look great on you Stilly!!!



vhdos said:


> I am in love I know that these are nothing special, but I think that they are the sexiest shoes on the planet. They've converted this NP girl to a VP girl. My new beauties just arrived and I snapped a quick pic before my kids get home from school:
> View attachment 1520763
> 
> Black kid VPs with red tip
> Size 35 (TTS for me)


 
From a VP lover...they are awesome!!  You wear them well!!!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.


 
OMG I love the color!  The autumn colors in the background make them POP!!


----------



## beagly911

I can't believe I bought another pair already!  Introducing my black suede VP's with black patent tip...














I am officially hooked on VP's, now to find a closed toe that I love as much!!


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> Love them! I'm interested in a pair of Bibis myself, but have heard horrendous things about the comfort/pitch, how do you find them?
> 
> Thanks *heiress*! I actually find them fairly comfy. I wore them all day shopping on Sunday and they were fine. The pitch is not different than my Pigalles so its not much of a change for me.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, can't wait for modelling pics!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> such a classic!
> 
> 
> gorgeous color!


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh I so love the Bibi!!  They look great on you Stilly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> From a VP lover...they are awesome!!  You wear them well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love the color!  The autumn colors in the background make them POP!!


 

Thanks *dezy* and *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> wonderful! how do you find the pitch?


 


anniethecat said:


> Love them!  What do you think of the pitch?


 
Thanks *AEGIS* and *annie*!!!

The pitch is bit steep but I got used to it. They're not much different than my Pigalle 120s but the chunkier heel is a little different to walk on than the Pigalles. I wore them all day shopping on Sunday with no problems.


----------



## stilly

BagsR4Me said:


> These look great on you. Congrats!!


 
Thanks *BagsR4Me*!!!



amd_tan said:


> Gorgeous Bibis!!
> Any idea if the Bibis fit like the Biancas or is the toe box narrower?


 
Thanks *amd_tan*!!!
The Bibis feel a little bit narrower in the toe than my Biancas but not much different. The pitch of the heel is more severe and is a much bigger difference however.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.



oooh nice color!!! We want modeling pix when the sun shines brighter 



stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis



You always make everything look so effortlessly beautiful Stilly!!! love them on you!



olidivia said:


> I've been wanting a new pair of CLs forever! Im on a really tight budget right now, but I splurged and bought two used pairs for great prices. I really hope they fit as they are a half size smaller then what I usually wear.
> 
> I bought Tortoise Very Prive~Patent~Gold tip for $195 and I bought a pair of black patent Alti 140s for $375.
> 
> I need staple pairs in my wardrobe, so I thought these would work.



Classic, so beautiful! and what wonderful deals you got!



laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas



Hot! congrats!!!



AEGIS said:


> Pink Rolandos..the color is very bright...brighter than i thought.  looks barbie pink in these photos but it's lighter and brighter...almost neony...pepto-bismal-ly  I am not too sure of this color...it's not as great as I thought....might dye it black or something



I like them on you, Aegis!!! KEEP them!!!


----------



## laleeza

stilly said:


> Thanks *BagsR4Me*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *amd_tan*!!!
> The Bibis feel a little bit narrower in the toe than my Biancas but not much different. The pitch of the heel is more severe and is a much bigger difference however.



I don't know how you go shopping in 120 piggies and bibis! Major props!!!
:worthy:


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> I can't believe I bought another pair already! Introducing my black suede VP's with black patent tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked on VP's, now to find a closed toe that I love as much!!


 
Congrats on a great find Beagly! VPs are such a great shoe, right?


----------



## mcintoshr001

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.


 

OMG they are stunning- LOVE the colour-


----------



## evanescent

Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


----------



## anniethecat

evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


 
 I wish I could walk in LPs!  So beautiful.


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> I can't believe I bought another pair already!  Introducing my black suede VP's with black patent tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked on VP's, now to find a closed toe that I love as much!!


 
Very nice beagly!  My 2nd, 3rd & 4th pairs were VPs.  Love them!


----------



## Nadin22

evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!



They are hot! Congrats! Did you buy these tts? I'm also looking for LPs.


----------



## Nadin22

beagly911 said:


> I can't believe I bought another pair already!  Introducing my black suede VP's with black patent tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked on VP's, now to find a closed toe that I love as much!!



Congrats beagly! They are beautiful! Your next pair  - you don't waste time...


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Congrats on a great find Beagly! VPs are such a great shoe, right?


 
Thanks poppyseed...VP's are awesome



anniethecat said:


> Very nice beagly! My 2nd, 3rd & 4th pairs were VPs. Love them!


 
Thank you anniethecat, they are on their maiden voyage today!  I just couldn't wait!



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats beagly! They are beautiful! Your next pair - you don't waste time...


 
I'm thinking something with a red/burgundy tip??  Hehe, yes I'm already looking!  Thank you Nadin!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


 
They are gorgeous!


----------



## 318Platinum

evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!



These are FAB!!! I thought about getting these, but I was torn between the Red, and the Anthracite Eels, so I just decided against both. CONGRATS on this FAB shoe, Hunni !!


----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> I can't believe I bought another pair already! Introducing my black suede VP's with black patent tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked on VP's, now to find a closed toe that I love as much!!


 
So pretty. VPs are a great style. Congrats!




evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


 
OMG! These are absolutely amazing. I really NEED a pair. I love eel skin, and in red... 

Congrats!!


----------



## evanescent

anniethecat said:


> I wish I could walk in LPs!  So beautiful.



Thanks annie! All it takes is some practice! They are actually really comfy on 



Nadin22 said:


> They are hot! Congrats! Did you buy these tts? I'm also looking for LPs.



Thanks! Yes I would say they are TTS. I got them in my VP/ron ron/simples size. 



beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous!



Thank you beagly! I love the VPs on you! It's great when you find a style that suits, isn't it? 



318Platinum said:


> These are FAB!!! I thought about getting these, but I was torn between the Red, and the Anthracite Eels, so I just decided against both. CONGRATS on this FAB shoe, Hunni !!



Aww! Either would have been great, I really love the eel. But I have to say though, the red makes my heart beat faster 



BagsR4Me said:


> OMG! These are absolutely amazing. I really NEED a pair. I love eel skin, and in red...
> 
> Congrats!!



Thank you! You definitely need a pair. The red is seriously amazing in the eel! Good luck with your search.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

vhdos said:


> I am in love I know that these are nothing special, but I think that they are the sexiest shoes on the planet. They've converted this NP girl to a VP girl. My new beauties just arrived and I snapped a quick pic before my kids get home from school:
> View attachment 1520763
> 
> Black kid VPs with red tip
> Size 35 (TTS for me)


 
your arch is like..amazing! lol congrats on the new VPs!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.


 
showstoppers  I still love the color, sometimes suede mutes colors but this is still so bright, electric even! wear them in good health!



beagly911 said:


> I can't believe I bought another pair already! Introducing my black suede VP's with black patent tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked on VP's, now to find a closed toe that I love as much!!


 
shoe twins! 



evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


 
Eel screams class to me! stunning. artistic photo too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats everyone on your amazing purchases!


----------



## beagly911

BagsR4Me said:


> So pretty. VPs are a great style. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! These are absolutely amazing. I really NEED a pair. I love eel skin, and in red...
> 
> Congrats!!


 
 Thanks Bags, love my VP's - more to come I'm sure!



evanescent said:


> Thanks annie! All it takes is some practice! They are actually really comfy on
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes I would say they are TTS. I got them in my VP/ron ron/simples size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you beagly! I love the VPs on you! It's great when you find a style that suits, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! Either would have been great, I really love the eel. But I have to say though, the red makes my heart beat faster
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You definitely need a pair. The red is seriously amazing in the eel! Good luck with your search.


 
It is heaven!!  Thanks evanescent!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> your arch is like..amazing! lol congrats on the new VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> showstoppers  I still love the color, sometimes suede mutes colors but this is still so bright, electric even! wear them in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> shoe twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Eel screams class to me! stunning. artistic photo too, thanks for sharing!


 
 Love having a shoe twin...VP's are the greatest style for me!!!  As a 40(not quite your size) I don't feel like I'm wearing a boat on my foot or feel like the "Jolly Green Giant"...haha


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ they are gorgeous!! Please post some modeling pics!!


 
Thank you!



318Platinum said:


> Oh, WOW, *Glamour*!! These are still DELICIOUS, but I can't wait for the Mod pics!!! I think the color is Gorgy, but I do see the sea foam green you speak of. CONGRATS on the new addition!!  Can't wait to see them on!


 
Thanks! I hope you get the turquoise daffs or the turquoise pigalles b/c they are both gorgeous.



BagsR4Me said:


> They look great on you. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing color and great style. Congrats!


 
Thank you!



heiress-ox said:


> Love them! I'm interested in a pair of Bibis myself, but have heard horrendous things about the comfort/pitch, how do you find them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, can't wait for modelling pics!


 
Thanks!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> such a classic!
> 
> 
> gorgeous color!


 
Thank you!



chacci1 said:


> Very nice!!!!!  I see what you mean about the color though. They really are not turquoise but still a very pretty color!


 
Thanks, I actually like this color better than the turquoise!



beagly911 said:


> Oh I so love the Bibi!!  They look great on you Stilly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> From a VP lover...they are awesome!!  You wear them well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love the color!  The autumn colors in the background make them POP!!


 
Thanks! I was hoping the yellow and orange would make the green color of shoes pop.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *oooh nice color!!! We want modeling pix when the sun shines brighter *
> 
> 
> 
> You always make everything look so effortlessly beautiful Stilly!!! love them on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic, so beautiful! and what wonderful deals you got!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot! congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like them on you, Aegis!!! KEEP them!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

mcintoshr001 said:


> OMG they are stunning- LOVE the colour-


 
Thank you!



evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


 
So pretty!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> your arch is like..amazing! lol congrats on the new VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> *showstoppers  I still love the color, sometimes suede mutes colors but this is still so bright, electric even! wear them in good health!*
> 
> 
> 
> shoe twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Eel screams class to me! stunning. artistic photo too, thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!



Lovely ! Red eel is so nice!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I got the turquoise suede daffodiles yesterday and although they are not the color I expected I still like/love them. Unforunately, it was cloudy today where I live so the photos don't show the true color of the shoes which is a slight dark turquoise/seafoam green color.



OMG! They are gorgeous! Love love love this color! Where did you get those?  Love them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis



amazing! They look great on you ! Amazing legs! Did you get them half size down?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laleeza said:


> Love them! I die for pink! I posted these in my thread, but since you showed yours, I'll show mine. I wasn't feeling too great today, so no mod pics
> 
> My new hot pink patent Biancas



Love this shiny patent pink! You are so Lucky to got them! Congrats!


----------



## evanescent

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely ! Red eel is so nice!



Thank you!  



glamourgirlnikk said:


> So pretty!



Thanks! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Eel screams class to me! stunning. artistic photo too, thanks for sharing!



Thanks so much!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats ladies! I might be able to keep up now, if only until the 22nd.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Here is my latest pair.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG! They are gorgeous! Love love love this color! Where did you get those?  Love them!


 
Thank you! I got them at Barneys.


----------



## AEGIS

lovely ladies!!




hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my latest pair.





evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


----------



## amd_tan

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my latest pair.



Lovely! Are they comfortable and did you size up or down for them?


----------



## heiress-ox

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my latest pair.



love them, the metallip in that colour is so pretty!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

AEGIS said:


> lovely ladies!!


Thank you. 



amd_tan said:


> Lovely! Are they comfortable and did you size up or down for them?



I wont say that they are comfy shoes. But for the looks, the pain is justified.  well, I won't recommend to walk down 10 blocks in these, but 2 blocks are okay!!! I am in between 35.5 and 36. I went for 36 for this pair.



heiress-ox said:


> love them, the metallip in that colour is so pretty!



Thanks dear.


----------



## myu3160

hermesdaisuki said:


> here is my latest pair.



gorgieeee!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous new additions ladies!!!

*evanescent*, love the red eel Lady Peeps and *laleeza*, wow, the Barbie Pink Biancas!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

beagly911 said:


> I can't believe I bought another pair already! Introducing my black suede VP's with black patent tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked on VP's, now to find a closed toe that I love as much!!


 
such a classic, congrats!!!



evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


beautiful!!! 



hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my latest pair.


 
so hot!


----------



## BattyBugs

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my latest pair.


 
Just beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my latest pair.



Bea-U-tiful!!!!   And such creative presentation!


----------



## 9distelle

evanescent said:


> Look at what swam across the pond today! The Lady Peeps in red eel  I'm in love! Thank you so much Carlinha for answering my questions about the fit!!


Fabulous, congrats!!!


----------



## Dode99

My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol


----------



## Dessye

Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol



  Shoe twins!!!


----------



## Dode99

Dessye said:


> Shoe twins!!!



YAY  I must get your butterfly booties as well


----------



## Emma4790

My new Butterflies!!!!! 
















I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!  
Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!


----------



## Emma4790

Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol



I'm so jealous!  I would kill to be able to wear maggies but they just dont fit my feet!! They are stunning -  can we see model pics?


----------



## RedBottomLover

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!


They look fab on you. Congrats on an amazing pair! I hope your trip was memorable and the experience of a lifetime!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol



Wow! I've been looking for those!! Where did you get these? My SA told me they are sold out everywhere...  congrats!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!



Niceee!! They look great on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dode!!! Gorgeous leopard Maggies!


----------



## BellaShoes

Emma, oh my... Your butterflys are divine!


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....

well, and that is pretty much the end of the story 

Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


----------



## jmcadon

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


 Very nice!  I love Footcandy shops...


----------



## heiress-ox

Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol



congrats, the leopard maggies are just stunning!!



Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!



I love the MBP in all heel heights, they are so gorgeous & the leopard pony hair is amazing, huge congrats on finding such a htf shoe and I hope you had an amazing time in Paris!




BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



Gorgeous, I love the Nude PP, I definitely need these in my life as I'm a bit scared of the regular Pigalle 120. They look great on you Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you heiress and jmcadon!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!



Emma, so gorgeous!! They look stunning on you!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



Bella, Congrats they are lovely and they look amazing on you!


----------



## 9distelle

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!


Ohhhhh, they look so pretty on you, congrats!!!


----------



## myu3160

Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol



Congrats on the maggies!! they're beautiful!


----------



## GrRoxy

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



They re gorgy! Now I feel like I need patent nude


----------



## Emma4790

RedBottomLover said:


> They look fab on you. Congrats on an amazing pair! I hope your trip was memorable and the experience of a lifetime!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Niceee!! They look great on you!





BellaShoes said:


> Emma, oh my... Your butterflys are divine!





heiress-ox said:


> congrats, the leopard maggies are just stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the MBP in all heel heights, they are so gorgeous & the leopard pony hair is amazing, huge congrats on finding such a htf shoe and I hope you had an amazing time in Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, I love the Nude PP, I definitely need these in my life as I'm a bit scared of the regular Pigalle 120. They look great on you Bella!






			
				Jönathan;20340722 said:
			
		

> Emma, so gorgeous!! They look stunning on you!





9distelle said:


> Ohhhhh, they look so pretty on you, congrats!!!



Thank you all so much! Such sweet comments   
I know how lucky I am to have found these this late in the game, and it just makes me appreciate them even more! I'm glad I can share it with you guys


----------



## Emma4790

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



 They're gorgey! Nude patent is my all-time fav for any shoes! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol


 
So pretty!



Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!


 
The pattern is gorgeous. Congrats!



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


 
Congrats, Bella!


----------



## BagsR4Me

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my latest pair.



So pretty. Congrats!




Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol



Congrats! GL when wearing them. 




Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!



Lovely. They look great on you. Congrats!




BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



These look beautiful on you. Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!


 
They look gorgeous on you, congrats!



Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol


 
Congrats they are lovely. I hope you don't fall on your face 



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


 
VAVA VOOM, they look amazing on you Bella, congrats hun!


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



Those were made for you!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol



Pretty!!! Mod pics!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!



Very sexy and classy!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


Beeeellllllla, they are sooooo pretty I love them  



Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!


Emma, lucky indeed! they are beautiful!  



Dode99 said:


> My lovely Maggie leopard. The heels are pretty high. Hope I don't fall on my face tomorrow lol


so hot!!!!


----------



## _Mai_

Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm... 

Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.

Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile.  I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34.  Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34.  Will definitely get another Simple soon.  As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom. 












Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude.  Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW!  But boy are they HOT!











And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python


----------



## kham

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



Bella, they're sooooo Pretty!! I've been looking all over for them so, after seeing your post, I called and ordered a pair as well . I was so afraid of them selling out. I hate the price increase though  How did you size, btw? I have black in a 39 and they're kind of snug in the toebox with a bit of heel slippage, but I only wore them once, so I'm not sure that they are completely broken in. I ordered the nude in the same size but now I'm second guessing.


----------



## jenayb

_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile.  I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34.  Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34.  Will definitely get another Simple soon.  As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude.  Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW!  But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python



I love them both! What awesome neutrals!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *jonathan, groxy, emma, batty, bags, bling, chanel* and *dezzzzzzy*!!!!!

My first and certainly not my last Pigalle Plato!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Mai*, great neutrals... nice choices!


----------



## BellaShoes

kham said:


> Bella, they're sooooo Pretty!! I've been looking all over for them so, after seeing your post, I called and ordered a pair as well . I was so afraid of them selling out. I hate the price increase though  How did you size, btw? I have black in a 39 and they're kind of snug in the toebox with a bit of heel slippage, but I only wore them once, so I'm not sure that they are completely broken in. I ordered the nude in the same size but now I'm second guessing.



Thank you!!!!! I took true to size, the toe box is tight only because it is a short, pointed vamp... with a wear or two they will be perfect!


----------



## kham

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!!! I took true to size, the toe box is tight only because it is a short, pointed vamp... with a wear or two they will be perfect!



Thank you so much for the info. I'm excited. I had them once and returned them, not thinking it would be difficult to find again so now, I'm truly stoked.


----------



## 9distelle

_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile.  I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34.  Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34.  Will definitely get another Simple soon.  As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude.  Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW!  But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python


Congrats for your latest additions, especially HPs Roccia Python!!!
Mod pics?


----------



## BagsR4Me

_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile. I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34. Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34. Will definitely get another Simple soon. As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude. Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW! But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python


 
Great purchases. Congrats on all!


----------



## heiress-ox

_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile.  I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34.  Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34.  Will definitely get another Simple soon.  As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude.  Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW!  But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python



great buys they are all amazing day-night neutrals to have, I always love when the boxes just magically appear


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile.  I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34.  Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34.  Will definitely get another Simple soon.  As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude.  Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW!  But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python



Nice ! Love all them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile. I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34. Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34. Will definitely get another Simple soon. As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude. Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW! But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python


 
great finds!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!



Wow --- those are simply gorgeous on you.  The color of the leopard is divine!   Can't wait to see your other Parisian goodies! 



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!



 AH-MAZING ON YOU!!!! 



_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile.  I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34.  Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34.  Will definitely get another Simple soon.  As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude.  Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW!  But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python



I wish shoes would shoe up randomly at my doorstep too.  Oh wait....they DO!!   Lovely additions --- I love goa lame, it's beautiful.  And the declic 140s are   Congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!


 
omg I love these! They're one of my UHGs congrats on finding them! They look great on you 



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


 
those look great on! endless legs!


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## Emma4790

I WANNA SEE!!!


----------



## whimsic

OPEN IT! 




wannaprada said:


>


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much dessye and choco!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMGm that CL ribbon!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## wannaprada

Although I have purchased many CLs over the past few years, these were the first I've ever purchased from a CL store directly. While in Vegas over the weekend, I was determined to buy a pair from the CL Boutique as oppose to Barney's or NM. Introducing my Rolando 120 in Camel!!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Emma4790

They're gorge hun! I adore camel!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Bella and Emma. They were a little tight when I tried them on in the store, but the SA said they would stretch and to just make sure the length was fine. Well, this morning when I tried them on they felt even tighter! I'm waiting for someone in the CL sizing forum to tell me whether or not they'll stretch any (like how the VPs do) so I'll know whether to keep or send back.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> Although I have purchased many CLs over the past few years, these were the first I've ever purchased from a CL store directly. While in Vegas over the weekend, I was determined to buy a pair from the CL Boutique as oppose to Barney's or NM. Introducing my Rolando 120 in Camel!!



Beautiful! They are great with your skin tone!


----------



## AEGIS

i want these!!! thanks for posting photos bc i wondered what it looked like on brown skin



wannaprada said:


> Although I have purchased many CLs over the past few years, these were the first I've ever purchased from a CL store directly. While in Vegas over the weekend, I was determined to buy a pair from the CL Boutique as oppose to Barney's or NM. Introducing my Rolando 120 in Camel!!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Crisp and you're welcome Aegis! Unlike the nude colors, they do not look pale or pink up against brown skin. And what's better, they have this same exact color in the Pigalle.


----------



## Captivating

Gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

They're fabulous *wannaprada*, the colour is great on your skintone, how'd you find the comfort/did you size?


----------



## BagsR4Me

wannaprada said:


> Although I have purchased many CLs over the past few years, these were the first I've ever purchased from a CL store directly. While in Vegas over the weekend, I was determined to buy a pair from the CL Boutique as oppose to Barney's or NM. Introducing my Rolando 120 in Camel!!



Beautiful. They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## bprimuslevy

I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.

Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.



GORGEOUS!! My SO is in this same pony hair! They are simply gorgeous, major congrats to you!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wannaprada said:


>


 


wannaprada said:


> Although I have purchased many CLs over the past few years, these were the first I've ever purchased from a CL store directly. While in Vegas over the weekend, I was determined to buy a pair from the CL Boutique as oppose to Barney's or NM. Introducing my Rolando 120 in Camel!!


 
wanna, they are fab! and how cute is the Loubie ribbon?! 



bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


 
love these!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the leopard pony hair!!!


----------



## beagly911

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


 
Oh how sweet of you DH!  They are gorgeous and a great heel height!


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:


> They're fabulous *wannaprada*, the colour is great on your skintone, how'd you find the comfort/did you size?



Thanks Heiress! I'm finding them to be a little tight in the toe box area, more or less each time I try them on. It's to the point I'm not sure if I should keep them or send them back. I'm concerned they won't stretch much.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Bags and Dezy!! Love the Simple's Bp!


----------



## LVoe_red

A little late on uploading these , got them for my birthday from my boyfriend back in September and absolutely IN LOVE with them 

Pigalle Plato 120 MM RED

Decollete 100 MM NUDE


----------



## beagly911

LVoe_red said:


> A little late on uploading these , got them for my birthday from my boyfriend back in September and absolutely IN LOVE with them
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 MM RED
> 
> Decollete 100 MM NUDE


 
Terrific additions!!  The Pigalles are great!


----------



## LVoe_red

beagly911 said:


> Terrific additions!!  The Pigalles are great!




Thank you !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.



so nice!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LVoe_red said:


> A little late on uploading these , got them for my birthday from my boyfriend back in September and absolutely IN LOVE with them
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 MM RED
> 
> Decollete 100 MM NUDE



love both pairs! but my fav are you red P plato


----------



## sophinette007

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


 
Congrats! I love them!!!! We are shoes twin except that mine are guepard pony hair ! I wear them a lot and always get compliments! Such a great choice ! You will be very happy with these!


----------



## sophinette007

Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!















And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I got from theoutnet sale!!:ninja:


----------



## BagsR4Me

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


 
So sweet (and funny) that your DH chased the UPS truck down to get your shoes... 

They're gorgeous. Congrats!




LVoe_red said:


> A little late on uploading these , got them for my birthday from my boyfriend back in September and absolutely IN LOVE with them
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 MM RED
> 
> Decollete 100 MM NUDE


 
Both are beautiful. Congrats!




sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I get from theoutnet sale!!:ninja:


 
Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Holy cow - FAB additions everyone! Seriously... Love them all!


----------



## NANI1972

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. *He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.*
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


  Congrats! And what a great DH, mine would chase the truck down to give the shoes back!


----------



## NANI1972

Emma4790 said:


> My new Butterflies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky to have found these in this heel height!
> Another reveal from Paris to come..... stay tuned!



Congrats! These are beautiful. I love mine!



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


Wow these looks fab-u-lous on you!


----------



## wannaprada

*Lvoe*: what great b-day gifts!
*Sophi*: love the Maggies!


----------



## BattyBugs

_Mai_ said:


> Over the past couple of weeks, a bunch of shoe boxes just randomly appeared on my doorstep... Hmm...
> 
> Anywho, here are a few that I have purchased since my VP's and Espadrilles back in July.
> 
> Scored these Simple 120's Goa Lame Kid on Fashionphile.  I got them in a 35 even though I am normally a 34.  Surprisingly THE MOST comfortable pair of all of them next to my Espadrilles. I use one gel insole and a heel pad and it is almost more comfortable to wear than a real fitting 34.  Will definitely get another Simple soon.  As you can see, I have been wearing them non stop so they are already fairly worn on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up are my 140 Declics Suede in Nude.  Almost near impossible to wear all day to work even with 80% of my time sitting at my desk. WHEW!  But boy are they HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as posted in my latest reveal, 120 HP in Roccia python


 
Congrats on the additions. I'm really loving the skin on your HPs.


----------



## BattyBugs

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


 
A beautiful addition. Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

LVoe_red said:


> A little late on uploading these , got them for my birthday from my boyfriend back in September and absolutely IN LOVE with them
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 MM RED
> 
> Decollete 100 MM NUDE


 
What a sweet boyfriend. Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I got from theoutnet sale!!:ninja:


 
I've really been into purple this year, so I'm loving the Maggies. Congrats on scoring two new pair.


----------



## BattyBugs

Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.


----------



## bprimuslevy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> GORGEOUS!! My SO is in this same pony hair! They are simply gorgeous, major congrats to you!!!


 
Thank you.  The pony hair is so soft and gorgeous.  I spent some time last night just petting it.


----------



## bprimuslevy

*dezynrbaglaydee *- Thank you.

*BellaShoes *- Thank you. Every shoe cabinet needs leopard pony hair.

*beagly911 *- I gave him a big hug for tracking them down for me. Tomorrow, I will cook his favorite meal. They are easy to walk. I never thought 4" would be my low heels.

*wannaprada *- Thank you. Let us know how the camel Rolandos work out.  I've been on a hunt for the past year for beige shoes that look good on dark brown skin. I bought some camel Jazz decollete back in May and immediately sent them back to NAP. They looked green against my skin.

*crispedrosa *- Thank you

*sophinette007 *- Yay! Are the guepard spots smaller? I wore them to work today and everyone complimented them. They are so feminine and sexy but not over the top.

*BagsR4Me *- He's sweet like that. He completely doesn't get my love of shoes but he stays outside of the store while I'm shopping and doesn't ask how much they cost.

*NANI1972 *- If he knew what I paid...

*BattyBugs *- Thank you.

I hope I didn't miss anyone. You have all been so kind.

I'm thinking now that I have 4 pairs of CLs and another SO arriving in March, it is time for me to start a collection thread.


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.



super gorgeous


----------



## bling*lover

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.


 
 OMG Batty!!! Honestly I mean no offence at all but I never would have thought these would be shoes you would go for. I'm so happy for you that you did because they look absolutely amazing on you, they really really do! Congrats hun!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.


 
Lovely addition!!  The color is great!!


----------



## Flip88

All beaitiful but I adore these - fab purchase






			
				bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> super gorgeous


 


bling*lover said:


> OMG Batty!!! Honestly I mean no offence at all but I never would have thought these would be shoes you would go for. I'm so happy for you that you did because they look absolutely amazing on you, they really really do! Congrats hun!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely addition!!  The color is great!!


 
 so much, ladies. Bling, I know what you mean. Until I finally got comfortable in my VPs (120), I just knew I couldn't manage a 150, no matter how much I have always loved this style. Right now I look like a Weeble...wobbling and hoping I don't fall down.


----------



## chanel*liz

sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I got from theoutnet sale!!:ninja:



how do you like the miss fortune??? i was thinking of picking up a pair!!


----------



## heiress-ox

sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I got from theoutnet sale!!:ninja:



amazing additions, i especially LOVE the indigo maggies they are SO special 



BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.



Batty, those are divine, the colour is just amazing!


----------



## PANda_USC

Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ so pretty *Panda!!* I love them!


----------



## chanel*liz

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,



OMG  I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!! they are stunning!!!


----------



## myu3160

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,



Wow!!!!!  These look amazing on you!!


----------



## Louboufan

I love them! Nice legs Panda!


PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Panda!! Those shoes are beautiful!!


----------



## ntntgo

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
Oh, Panda, congratulations.  I had ordered them from JJR in the 100 but, they look great on you.  On me...not so much.   You're gorgeous, so wear them in great health.  I had changed my mind but your pictures sent my little sis over the edge and she's back on them in the 100.
We agreed, this one time, to disagree. 
You are a doll and I hope that you have confetti of fun in them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh Panda, they are fabulous!!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!

My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!  

Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*

At the store.....
















And at home!!!!


----------



## ntntgo

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.


 
Honey, they look great on you.  Do me a favor and don't fall.  Practice...


----------



## ntntgo

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
Love Love Love them.  I just got them from JJR in the Bianca, why I don't know because I can't wear anything but flats right now.  I'm going to see if I can get the ones you got but in the 100mm from JJR.  I think those will hurt my back less.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## chacci1

Wow!! So many amazing new additions!!!  Love the miss fortunes, the indigo Maggie's (of course as we're show twins on these), the miss fortune, the simple in leopard ( love love love!!!), Batty's blue suede MBB's (beautiful color!!), pink pigalle Plato (may need to add to my list) and of course carnavale python pigalle (on their way to me now!!). Sorry of I missed anyone!!  Love them all!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you dear *ntntgo*!!! I have missed you!

Thank you *chacci*... congrats on your soon to be carnival!


----------



## Dessye

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe


 


BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.


 
I have no words, ladies....*JUST INCREDIBLE*


----------



## Dessye

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited by these I couldn't wait for my camera to charge. I had to take a cellphone pic to upload. I placed an SO back in May and waited what felt like forever for them to arrive. Madison left me a message Friday to say they were shipping them out to me. I thought about working from home to wait for the UPS man. When I got home, sure enough, there was a sticky on my door. I walk into the house to find DH sitting on the couch. He then surprises me with the box he hid in the hall closet. He chased down the UPS truck to get my shoes.
> 
> Enough talk. Here they are, Simple 100 in leopard pony hair.


 


LVoe_red said:


> A little late on uploading these , got them for my birthday from my boyfriend back in September and absolutely IN LOVE with them
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 MM RED
> 
> Decollete 100 MM NUDE


 


sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I got from theoutnet sale!!:ninja:


----------



## Dessye

wannaprada said:


> Although I have purchased many CLs over the past few years, these were the first I've ever purchased from a CL store directly. While in Vegas over the weekend, I was determined to buy a pair from the CL Boutique as oppose to Barney's or NM. Introducing my Rolando 120 in Camel!!


 
FABULOUS!!!


----------



## gymangel812

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


those are AWESOME!!!



BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


i LOVE this color!! they look great on you!!



sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I got from theoutnet sale!!:ninja:


love the maggies! such a fun colored pair


----------



## BattyBugs

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
I love this python skin. They look sexy on you, Panda. 



BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
Beautiful, Bella!


----------



## BattyBugs

heiress-ox said:


> amazing additions, i especially LOVE the indigo maggies they are SO special
> 
> 
> 
> Batty, those are divine, the colour is just amazing!


 
Thank you, heiress!



ntntgo said:


> Honey, they look great on you.  Do me a favor and don't fall.  Practice...


 
I wore them for hours today. You would have laughed to see me wobbling around the place. 



Dessye said:


> I have no words, ladies....*JUST INCREDIBLE*


 
 Dessye!


----------



## heiress-ox

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,



*panda*, wow, these are just the business  so beautiful, the carnival def. looks the best on the pigalle, congrats!




BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!



Definitely beats the waiting list, that fluo-pink color just makes my heart flutter , they are wonderful! How do you find the pigalle platos?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *dessye, gym, batty* and *heiress*!

*Batty*, LOVE your new Royal Blue MBB's!!!

*heiress*, they are fabulous.. I took them TTS which seems to go against the grain of all recommendations but found TTS to be the best for me... 2nd pair of Pigalle Platos in less than a week so that says something!


----------



## shockboogie

BellaShoes - Those pink Platos look amazing on you!!! Aren't they just so comfy yet sexy at the same time?


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!




Love them!!!  Can't wait to see what outfits you'll wear with them 

BTW, who's your SA at Saks SF?


----------



## Star1231

Gorgeous additions ladies!!


----------



## jess_hj

Christian Louboutin by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr



Christian L. by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr

another classics


----------



## label24

i'm jealous  in this moment!!!! lol




PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


----------



## martinaa

sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!


 
 Gorgeous Maggies, love the color! Congratulation!


----------



## myu3160

*Bella* gorgeous new pink piggies!!


----------



## martinaa

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
Ohhhh!!! Congratulation to a wonderful shoe! Now I need a Carnival in my life!


----------



## martinaa

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
 Congrats,...speechless...


----------



## bling*lover

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
Congrats Panda, they are gorgeous and look lovely. They remind me of playing paintball!



BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
*GOOD LORD BELLA!!!!!!!!* They are so absolutely amazing. The color is gorgeous and the look awesome on you. Congrats hun!


----------



## glamourbag

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!



I love them they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## nillacobain

This thread moves soooooooooooo fast... but I love all your new CLs ladies!


----------



## Miss_Q

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
I need these now!!!


----------



## sammix3

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,



So pretty panda! Love the description you gave it too


----------



## anniethecat

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
Twins!  Just beautiful...so girly.


----------



## anniethecat

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
Just fab Panda!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Bella, Anniethecat shoe triplets!! I bought the pigalle platos last week. I loveee them!!


----------



## karwood

Sorry for the generic shout-out, but I am soooooo far behind on this fast-moving thead. Love all the new CL purchases! Congrats Ladies!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Congratulations Batty, Panda and Bella!  They are all beautiful. I thank you all for giving us a colorful winter.


----------



## BagsR4Me

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.


 
Very pretty. Congrats!!




PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
OMG!! These are fabulous. I'm seriously considering these. They look great on you. Congrats!!




BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
Beautiful, Bella (as usual).  Such a great pop of color. Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
Oh Bella, the color is so gorgeous! I love them! 



PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
Panda, they look fabulous on you!!



BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a flattering photo, but here are the pair that arrived today. Royal Blue Suede MBBs.


 
such a pretty blue Batty!



sophinette007 said:


> Ok my Maggies Indigo 140 are here!!!! The color is so vibrant !!!A lovely shade of purple that makes me melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Miss Fortune in Cuoio leather that I got from theoutnet sale!!


 
Sophie the Maggies are so pretty and what a great find the Miss Fortunes are!!!



LVoe_red said:


> A little late on uploading these, got them for my birthday from my boyfriend back in September and absolutely IN LOVE with them
> Pigalle Plato 120 MM RED
> 
> Decollete 100 MM NUDE


 
What wonderful bday gifts!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

PANda_USC said:
			
		

> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,



 they are stunning and look great on you!! I'm seriously tempted to give pigalle 120 a go because they look so much nicer and really elongate your legs


----------



## whimsic

If  anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect


----------



## GrRoxy

whimsic said:


> If  anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect



These are so sexy!  Im glad your pair is perfect right now! Enjoy, these are gorgy!


----------



## beagly911

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


 
Fabulous PANda!!!  This colorway is so stunning!



BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
WOW Bella, those are terrific, I love them!



whimsic said:


> If anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect


 
YEAH Whimsic, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

whimsic said:


> If  anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect



So glad you were able to exchange them for that perfect pair. They look fantastic on you. Congrats!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*beagly, dezynr, soleil, karwood, heiress, dessye, label24,  gymangel, nakec, chanelliz, myu, louboufan*, thank you so much ladies!!!

*ntngo*, thank you so much for the sweet message N!!! I'm sorry they didn't work for ya but I'm glad I got to enable your sister, ::evil laughter:: I cant wait to see what S/S '12 shoes you add to your amazing collection!

*sammi*, funfetti, that rainbow cake out of a box, 

*missQ*, make the call!!!

*pixie*, dooo ittt!! !!

*bagsr4*, ::Enable enable::


----------



## wannaprada

*Batty*-- LOVE the new MBBs!!
*Bprim*--I decided to keep the Rolandos.  I did the sock trick for a while and wore them to work yesterday and they did good.  I'm happy with them!
*Panda*--  OMG!!
*Bella*--  I so wish I could wear that color!
*Dessye*:  Thank you!
*Whimsic*:  NICE!!


----------



## heiress-ox

whimsic said:


> If  anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect



yay glad the new ones are perfection, just how they should be  NAP CS did well!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *martinaa, glamourbag, anniethecat, LizzielovesCL, soleilbrun, BagsR4Me, dezzzzzzy, beagly911* and *wannaprada*!!!!

I have pranced around in them several times here at home... they are so girly!!!


----------



## sammix3

PANda_USC said:


> *beagly, dezynr, soleil, karwood, heiress, dessye, label24,  gymangel, nakec, chanelliz, myu, louboufan*, thank you so much ladies!!!
> 
> *ntngo*, thank you so much for the sweet message N!!! I'm sorry they didn't work for ya but I'm glad I got to enable your sister, ::evil laughter:: I cant wait to see what S/S '12 shoes you add to your amazing collection!
> 
> *sammi*, funfetti, that rainbow cake out of a box,
> 
> *missQ*, make the call!!!
> 
> *pixie*, dooo ittt!! !!
> 
> *bagsr4*, ::Enable enable::



You're such a doll!  I'll be sure to hit you up if I ever need a vivid description.


----------



## bprimuslevy

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Batty-- LOVE the new MBBs!!
> Bprim--I decided to keep the Rolandos.  I did the sock trick for a while and wore them to work yesterday and they did good.  I'm happy with them!
> Panda--  OMG!!
> Bella--  I so wish I could wear that color!
> Dessye:  Thank you!
> Whimsic:  NICE!!



I'm glad they worked out for you. They're gorgeous. I have a pair of CLs that are a smidge tight, I'm going to try the sock trick.


----------



## BattyBugs

soleil, Dezy, Bags, Wanna!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

whimsic said:


> If  anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect




OMG, this has to be one of the sexiest shoes I have ever seen  I've been lusting after these for the past month thanks to you ladies lol. Gorgeous!


----------



## TYRA187

whimsic said:


> If anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect


 
Your Leopard Metallips is absolutely GORGEOUS & SEXY!


----------



## whimsic

*TYRA187, SongbirdDiva, heiress-ox, BagsR4Me, wannaprada, beagly911, GrRoxy*: Thanks ladies!! 

I'm gonna need tonns of practice to get used to the pitch, though.


----------



## icecreamom

whimsic said:


> If  anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect


 
Simply, perfect! :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!


 
WOW! Love this. I Must add to my list now!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Amazing purchases ladies, Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte


----------



## PANda_USC

Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



They look amazing on you!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



Those look awesome on you!!!


----------



## dannii787

BellaShoes said:


> So, granted, these will sit patiently in my wardrobe for several months but it sure beats waiting lists!
> 
> My fabulous SAKS SA in SF literally pulled these out of the pallet boxes for me!!! 1 size run and the 39 went home with me!!!
> 
> Introducing the *S/S12 Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> At the store.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at home!!!!




I LOVE them!! The pink color is perfect!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



I love the side trim detail!



PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



I'm in !!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*, the discocotte are fab!

*PANda*, the pigalles look fantastic on you!

Thank you *dannii*!


----------



## laleeza

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



Total hotness!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



Dang girl! I can't keep up with all your gorgeous new additions. These are amazing (I want to see them on you).



PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



You will rock for sure, Panda. I love me some spikeys!


----------



## cts900

I am waaaaaayyyyyyy behind so I just have to say....W-O-W-Z-A!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Amazing purchases everyone!


----------



## GCGDanielle

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



You are my shoe idol, seriously.  So freakin' amazing!


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



Love these jenay!! mod pics please!


----------



## whimsic

*Icecreammom*: thanks!




			
				PANda_USC said:
			
		

> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



OMG Panda these spikes and carnivale pigalles are incredible!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Congrats Jenay and Panda! Two of my favorite things: leopard and spikes.


----------



## BellaShoes

Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!

*Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*






*Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black* 





*Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*



Bella, 

Congrats! 

All three pair are totally gorgeous, but the Hot Pink pair are really special!  

They look stunning on you!


----------



## whimsic

wowwwwwwwww stunning bella!!!!!! You make me wanna go buy all 3 pairs!!!!!




BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies-  I've spent an hour in this thread... WOW! 

Amazing additions, I want them all 

Love all the pinks!!!!!

Bella- congrats on your triplets!

Panda-  I wish I could walk in your shoes

Jenny- Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte  I want them!

Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*




WOW!!! Those are the HOTTEST triplets I have ever seen!!! CONGRATS on becoming a VERY PROUD PARENT of three BEAUTIFUL BABIES!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Pony Hair Discocotte



Very pretty. Congrats!!




PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



These look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*



All stunning and HOT! Huge congrats!!


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*



HOLY legs!!! you rock those CL's!! love each pair


----------



## HermesLuv

just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## HermesLuv

These are TDF panda!


PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these




Your triplets are perfect! 


BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*


----------



## heiress-ox

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!



 congrats, so sexy, move over VP, I think I'll get these instead, I didn't know they came in LP!!


----------



## Louboufan

They're gorgeous!


whimsic said:


> If anyone remembers I was thinking of either returning or exchanging my leopard Metallips because the metal caps weren't good (I had pictures in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. Well I decided to exchange them and here are the pics!! They're perfect


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you sooooo much _*Jonathan, spurs, 318Platinum, bags, chanel*_ and *hermes*!!!!

*Hermes*, LOVE the hot pink Lady Peeps!!!!


----------



## jenayb

This is technically my latest purchase. 

I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!



They turned out awesome!! He did a great job. Congrats babe!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!



they look lovely!! so so sexy  out of curiosity, why did you dye them? i am dying to find a grenadine pair!!!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> they look lovely!! so so sexy  out of curiosity, why did you dye them? i am dying to find a grenadine pair!!!



Because the dye job on the Grenadine ADs is notoriously botched across the board. I never ever had the intention to keep these original. Plus, the particular pair I bought unfortunately had much more damage and wear than disclosed by the original owner. Even had I wanted to keep them original, they were in bad condition in addition to the bad dye job.


----------



## anniethecat

LamborghiniGirl said:


> they look lovely!! so so sexy  out of curiosity, why did you dye them? i am dying to find a grenadine pair!!!


 

The dye did not take uniformly on many of them.  I have the grenadine, and while mine aren't as bad as some I have seen, I have seen ones way better than mine.  I have 2 "stripes" of white on the tops of mine.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*, absolutely stunning... may we ask, what did the dye job run you?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Jenay*, absolutely stunning... may we ask, what did the dye job run you?



Only $25!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, *Jenay*, you did very well love... they are fabulous!


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink*



All 3 pair are stunning, Bella! I love the pink the best, but the black and nude are a tie for 2nd.


----------



## BattyBugs

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!



He did an amazing job. Now I'm going to be on the hunt for a blotchy, inexpensive pair on eBay so I can have my cobbler do the same.


----------



## BellaShoes

BattyBugs said:


> All 3 pair are stunning, Bella! I love the pink the best, but the black and nude are a tie for 2nd.



Thanks Batty!!! You and I are going in opposite directions right now... I am coming back down to 120mm and you are shooting for the sky!


----------



## BellaShoes

BattyBugs said:


> He did an amazing job. Now I'm going to be on the hunt for a blotchy, inexpensive pair on eBay so I can have my cobbler do the same.



seriously!!!! the hunt for horrific grenadines begins


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Batty!!! You and I are going in opposite directions right now... I am coming back down to 120mm and you are shooting for the sky!



LOL Bella. You are very welcome. I'm only shooting for a few pair to reach the sky. Most of my collection is still between flats and 120s.


----------



## BellaShoes

^I went up to 150mm... now I am on my way back to the 120mm family!


----------



## bling*lover

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!


 
They are gorgeous on you, congrats. That color is just so amazing


----------



## gymangel812

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!


love those! i really need something in hot pink!


----------



## RedBottomLover

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!


 where'd you get these?


----------



## HermesLuv

jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!


they look AMAZING! definitely look like crystal python! 




BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


bling*lover said:


> They are gorgeous on you, congrats. That color is just so amazing


Thanks so much! I was debating about getting such a bright color, since I  don't know how much use I'll get out of it, but I couldn't resist!




gymangel812 said:


> love those! i really need something in hot pink!


I think you need something too!  This season's hot pink is absolutely gorgeous. 




RedBottomLover said:


> where'd you get these?


Barney's, they just came in!


----------



## HermesLuv

heiress-ox said:


> congrats, so sexy, move over VP, I think I'll get these instead, I didn't know they came in LP!!



thanks! I didn't know either. I just walked into to the store and there they were!


----------



## Mittens34

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!



OMG. I love these Lady Peeps on you. I did not even know they came in this color. They look wonderful


----------



## Mittens34

jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!



Jenay they look amazing. I love them in black.


----------



## 9distelle

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!


Stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## skislope15

BellaShoes said:


> seriously!!!! the hunt for horrific grenadines begins



I agree!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> seriously!!!! the hunt for horrific grenadines begins



I should clairfy... the hunt _horrifically dyed grenadines_ begins


----------



## sophinette007

jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!



Love them Jenay! At first look I was sure these were black python crystal AD! Your cobbler does an amazing job! Lovely!


----------



## whimsic

jenaywins said:
			
		

> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!



These turned out beautifully, your cobbler did an excellent job!

Can i have his name please? I want to dye my camel kid biancas black (you're in NY, right?)


----------



## jenayb

whimsic said:


> These turned out beautifully, your cobbler did an excellent job!
> 
> Can i have his name please? I want to dye my camel kid biancas black (you're in NY, right?)



I'm sorry but I'm not in NY. I'm in AZ. My cobbler is Tony's Shoe Repair in Scottsdale.


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> I should clairfy... the hunt _horrifically dyed grenadines_ begins



 I knew what you meant, Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehe, I read what I wrote and thought, _oh gawd, I could offend someone with fabulously dyed Grenadines_!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> hehehe, I read what I wrote and thought, _oh gawd, I could offend someone with fabulously dyed Grenadines_!



 Girl please. You know I knew what you meant.


----------



## BellaShoes

I mean the grenadine is pretty but the black is TDF!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> I mean the grenadine is pretty but the black is TDF!!!!



I hate the Grenadine!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

bahahahaha, Jenay, don't hold back, how do you really feel?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> bahahahaha, Jenay, don't hold back, how do you really feel?





IKR? Give me two Bud Lites and all of a sudden I have a giant soap box. Sheesh.


----------



## Doglover1610

YoYo 85 in Black Patent


----------



## BagsR4Me

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!


 
Those LPs are gorgeous--such a pretty color. They look great on you. Congrats!!




jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!


 
Wow! Your cobbler did a fantastic job. They look fabulous.




Doglover1610 said:


> YoYo 85 in Black Patent


 
Very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## whimsic

All 3 of my theoutnet picks are here  The shoes are in excellent condition, I was worried about the suede having burn marks. Fortunately it looks like they were all returned because of size incompatibility. The Herberts (UK) came without a dustbag , the other two did (I was expecting that so I wasn't disappointed). 


I was mainly looking for everyday low heels because I'm not wearing my high heels as often as I like. So here they are:

1. Herbert 70 sueded pumps (size 38, they're HUGE for that size, perfect for me!)








2. Black Patent Lady Page 120 (size 39, a little tight at the toebox)







3. Peacock Patent Pigalle 85 (size 38.5, so tight, will get them stretched at a cobbler)







Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BattyBugs

Doglover1610 said:


> YoYo 85 in Black Patent



Beautiful!



whimsic said:


> All 3 of my theoutnet picks are here  The shoes are in excellent condition, I was worried about the suede having burn marks. Fortunately it looks like they were all returned because of size incompatibility. The Herberts (UK) came without a dustbag , the other two did (I was expecting that so I wasn't disappointed).
> 
> 
> I was mainly looking for everyday low heels because I'm not wearing my high heels as often as I like. So here they are:
> 
> 1. Herbert 70 sueded pumps (size 38, they're HUGE for that size, perfect for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Black Patent Lady Page 120 (size 39, a little tight at the toebox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Peacock Patent Pigalle 85 (size 38.5, so tight, will get them stretched at a cobbler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



You really scored. I love the color of your Pigalles.


----------



## BattyBugs




----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


>



Batty!! Ohh!! Amazing Daffys!! Love them! Congrats!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!



Jenay! Great job! Love how they look! Please, mod pics!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!



Beautiful! You got them TTS? Or half size down?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Proper pics of my Triplets... brand new this week!
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ Patent Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Plato 120mm ~ S/S 12 Hot Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Bella, they all are gorgeous!! We are shoe twins!  aren't they soooo comfy? Hehe, I emailed to my SA yo ask for the new pink ones but she told me they are only sold in US.. *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in black leather with gold spikes, !!!! I wanna rock out in these



Gorgeous! Love those gold spikes... You know you are a bad influence??


----------



## Emma4790

BattyBugs said:


>



Gorgeous hun! I missed this colour   But I'm getting pink so yay!!!
How did you size?
They look amazing on you -  I love how they make you look so dainty and feminine -  like Mini Mouse shoes hehehe


----------



## BagsR4Me

whimsic said:


> All 3 of my theoutnet picks are here  The shoes are in excellent condition, I was worried about the suede having burn marks. Fortunately it looks like they were all returned because of size incompatibility. The Herberts (UK) came without a dustbag , the other two did (I was expecting that so I wasn't disappointed).
> 
> 
> I was mainly looking for everyday low heels because I'm not wearing my high heels as often as I like. So here they are:
> 
> 1. Herbert 70 sueded pumps (size 38, they're HUGE for that size, perfect for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Black Patent Lady Page 120 (size 39, a little tight at the toebox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Peacock Patent Pigalle 85 (size 38.5, so tight, will get them stretched at a cobbler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Congrats on all 3!





BattyBugs said:


>


 
Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## HermesLuv

Mittens34 said:


> OMG. I love these Lady Peeps on you. I did not even know they came in this color. They look wonderful


 
Thanks so much! 


9distelle said:


> Stunning, congrats!!!


 Thank you!


BagsR4Me said:


> Those LPs are gorgeous--such a pretty color. They look great on you. Congrats!!


 
Thank you! 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful! You got them TTS? Or half size down?


 I go half size down on LPs.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

HermesLuv said:


> I go half size down on LPs.




Thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Batty!! Ohh!! Amazing Daffys!! Love them! Congrats!!!



Thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

Emma4790 said:


> Gorgeous hun! I missed this colour   But I'm getting pink so yay!!!
> How did you size?
> They look amazing on you -  I love how they make you look so dainty and feminine -  like Mini Mouse shoes hehehe



Thank you, Emma! They are 1/2 size down from my VP size (same size as my spiked VPs). They are actually a 1/2 size up from my Bianca size. The length is perfect, but I'll need a heel grip or ball of foot pad to keep my heels from popping.


----------



## soleilbrun

BattyBugs said:


>


 
Batty, how you just gonna post a photo like that all on the DL?  I love those on you and that is some rapid fast shipping! I need some intel: fit, how does it work for you?  Are you loving them?  Is the color tdf irl? What do you plan to wear them with?  Are they easier or more difficult than your MBB?  Just a few examples.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

whimsic said:


> All 3 of my theoutnet picks are here  The shoes are in excellent condition, I was worried about the suede having burn marks. Fortunately it looks like they were all returned because of size incompatibility. The Herberts (UK) came without a dustbag , the other two did (I was expecting that so I wasn't disappointed).
> 
> 
> I was mainly looking for everyday low heels because I'm not wearing my high heels as often as I like. So here they are:
> 
> 1. Herbert 70 sueded pumps (size 38, they're HUGE for that size, perfect for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Black Patent Lady Page 120 (size 39, a little tight at the toebox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Peacock Patent Pigalle 85 (size 38.5, so tight, will get them stretched at a cobbler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
wow great finds!!



Doglover1610 said:


> YoYo 85 in Black Patent


 so pretty! 


jenaywins said:


> This is technically my latest purchase.
> 
> I had my cobbler dye my recently purchased Grenadine WS ADs black and just picked them up today. Absolutely amazing!!!!!! They look like black crystal python IRL!!!


 
they came out so fab!



HermesLuv said:


> just picked up Hot Pink lady peeps and I am in LOVE!!!


 
gorgeous!!



BattyBugs said:


>


 
congrats batty!


----------



## Emma4790

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you, Emma! They are 1/2 size down from my VP size (same size as my spiked VPs). They are actually a 1/2 size up from my Bianca size. The length is perfect, but I'll need a heel grip or ball of foot pad to keep my heels from popping.



Thank Batty! I went half a size up from my bianca size too, and just assumed I'd need a heel grip or something - I have heel slippage no matter what!! hehehe
Thanks hun!


----------



## heiress-ox

BattyBugs said:


>



*Batty*, they are TDF  I really want to jump up to 160mm with a pair of Daffys, how do you find them comfort/stability wise?


----------



## jenayb

Panama Geometrico Daffodil.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.



Whooaaa Those are much more beautiful than I thought they would be. The detail on them is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Whooaaa Those are much more beautiful than I thought they would be. The detail on them is amazing! Congrats!



Thanks! They are definitely stunning IRL. I had zero interest in them until I actually saw them in person!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Doglover1610 said:


> YoYo 85 in Black Patent



Such a beautiful classic! I used to have the Yoyos and they were my most worn pair I love them! Congrats!!!



whimsic said:


> All 3 of my theoutnet picks are here  The shoes are in excellent condition, I was worried about the suede having burn marks. Fortunately it looks like they were all returned because of size incompatibility. The Herberts (UK) came without a dustbag , the other two did (I was expecting that so I wasn't disappointed).
> 
> 
> I was mainly looking for everyday low heels because I'm not wearing my high heels as often as I like. So here they are:
> 
> 1. Herbert 70 sueded pumps (size 38, they're HUGE for that size, perfect for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Black Patent Lady Page 120 (size 39, a little tight at the toebox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Peacock Patent Pigalle 85 (size 38.5, so tight, will get them stretched at a cobbler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats! Those are some gorgeous pairs


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.



Wow! You are on a roll girl!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.



The pattern is gorgeous, Jenay!


----------



## BattyBugs

soleilbrun said:


> Batty, how you just gonna post a photo like that all on the DL?  I love those on you and that is some rapid fast shipping! I need some intel: fit, how does it work for you?  Are you loving them?  Is the color tdf irl? What do you plan to wear them with?  Are they easier or more difficult than your MBB?  Just a few examples.



  They are 1/2 size down from my VP size (same size as my  spiked VPs). They are actually a 1/2 size up from my Bianca size. I was so excited to get a photo posted that I used my cell phone, but it does not do justice to this color. It is amazing IRL. I'll probably wear them with leggings or jeggings or skinny jeans. I really think they will go with just about anything. As far as comfort, they are very comfy and stable, where the MBBs are comfy and precarious for me (right now). I didn't wear them long today, since my brother and dad got here right after I got home from the post office. (They are going to be chauffeuring me to my eye surgery appointment in the morning.)

I do think I need to take them for vibrams before I try to wear them too much, since they were really slippery on my tile floors. My MBBs are getting vibrams now. Hope that helps and thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow great finds!!
> 
> 
> so pretty!
> 
> 
> they came out so fab!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats batty!



 Dezy!


----------



## BattyBugs

heiress-ox said:


> *Batty*, they are TDF  I really want to jump up to 160mm with a pair of Daffys, how do you find them comfort/stability wise?



Thanks heiress! They are surprisingly comfortable and stable. I really think that I won't need to practice as much in these as I will my MBBs.


----------



## gymangel812

BattyBugs said:


>


ooh are those navy? if so we are twinsies! they look great on you!! daffys are one of my fave styles.


----------



## laleeza

BattyBugs said:


> They are 1/2 size down from my VP size (same size as my  spiked VPs). They are actually a 1/2 size up from my Bianca size. I was so excited to get a photo posted that I used my cell phone, but it does not do justice to this color. It is amazing IRL. I'll probably wear them with leggings or jeggings or skinny jeans. I really think they will go with just about anything. As far as comfort, they are very comfy and stable, where the MBBs are comfy and precarious for me (right now). I didn't wear them long today, since my brother and dad got here right after I got home from the post office. (They are going to be chauffeuring me to my eye surgery appointment in the morning.)
> 
> I do think I need to take them for vibrams before I try to wear them too much, since they were really slippery on my tile floors. My MBBs are getting vibrams now. Hope that helps and thank you!



You are totally making me want these! I've been terrified of the daffodile but love the way it looks. Maybe the daffy is the answer?! They're gorgy!


----------



## HermesLuv

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.



Omg! so stunning!


----------



## Dessye

OMG everyone!  All the new purchases!!!  WOW


----------



## HermesLuv

BattyBugs said:


>



Love these on u! I think I need a pair in my life... Where were you able to find them?


----------



## BattyBugs

gymangel812 said:


> ooh are those navy? if so we are twinsies! they look great on you!! daffys are one of my fave styles.



Yep, we are shoe twins gym. Thank you!



laleeza said:


> You are totally making me want these! I've been terrified of the daffodile but love the way it looks. Maybe the daffy is the answer?! They're gorgy!



I am wearing these again, since we are back at the house for the night. I've had them on for a couple of hours and they really are comfy. I think that the MBBs are a bit more comfy on my feet (not much, but a little), but the Daffy is easier to manage.


----------



## r6girl2005

I really like these girl! I can't wait to see mod pics!



jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.


----------



## BattyBugs

HermesLuv said:


> Love these on u! I think I need a pair in my life... Where were you able to find them?



They were posted in the D&S thread, for sale on eBay. By a lovely tPF'er, to make it even sweeter.


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely yoyo's *doglover*!

*whimsic*, you cleaned up! Love the lady page and pigalle... wso many sizes, what is your TTS size?

*Batty*, fabulous!!!!

Thank you *crisped*!!! I love them!!!!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Has anyone purchased "Highness" ? I just placed my order with Saks. I'd love to see how they look on the foot, if someone that has them, can you please post some pictures.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*!!! The pattern is fantastic! Mod pics please!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Jenay*!!! The pattern is fantastic! Mod pics please!!!!



 

Isn't it amazing? I'll post some mod pics tomorrow evening. I'm already behind -- I owe *cts* like 87 mod pics now.


----------



## HermesLuv

BattyBugs said:


> They were posted in the D&S thread, for sale on eBay. By a lovely tPF'er, to make it even sweeter.



That's wonderful! Finding them will probably be difficult for me...


----------



## BattyBugs

Bella!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.


 Congrats!  I love them.


----------



## soleilbrun

BattyBugs said:


> They are 1/2 size down from my VP size (same size as my  spiked VPs). They are actually a 1/2 size up from my Bianca size. I was so excited to get a photo posted that I used my cell phone, but it does not do justice to this color. It is amazing IRL. I'll probably wear them with leggings or jeggings or skinny jeans. I really think they will go with just about anything. As far as comfort, they are very comfy and stable, where the MBBs are comfy and precarious for me (right now). I didn't wear them long today, since my brother and dad got here right after I got home from the post office. (They are going to be chauffeuring me to my eye surgery appointment in the morning.)
> 
> I do think I need to take them for vibrams before I try to wear them too much, since they were really slippery on my tile floors. My MBBs are getting vibrams now. Hope that helps and thank you!


 
I am happy to hear that they are comfy and stable.  I look forward to outfit shots.  How did the eye surgery go?  A-ok I hope.


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.


 
I saw these yesterday at Barneys NY. Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## whimsic

Thanks ladies 

Bella, my TTS is 38.5  I was lucky with these 





BellaShoes said:


> *whimsic*, you cleaned up! Love the lady page and pigalle... wso many sizes, what is your TTS size?





BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> You really scored. I love the color of your Pigalles.





BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on all 3!
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Congrats!






dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow great finds!!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats! Those are some gorgeous pairs





Wow, lovely! 



jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.


----------



## stilly

My new Black Kid Rolandos.
I needed another pair of CLs for work and I just love Rolandos. 

I've had a pair of Black Patent Rolandos for years but I can't wear them for more than 30 minutes before my toes go numb. These black kid Rolandos are 100 times more comfortable. I wore them all day at work today with no problem!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ love them *Stilly!*

I agree- the kid rolandos are leaps and bounds more comfortable than patent!


----------



## wannaprada

It is absolutely ridiculous how fast this thread moves!! I've been away a few days and already there are pages worth of great new buys! Congrats *Jenay* (wow, you've been busy!), *Panda*, *Bella*, *Hermes*, *Doglover*, *whimsic*, *Batty* (wholly cow love them!!), and *Stilly.*


----------



## beagly911

These arrived today, what a treat after a twelve hour day.  As you can see the foot is doing well. 
















My Black Patent 140 Peniche


----------



## wannaprada

^^ Nice beagly!


----------



## whimsic

Stilly - these rolandos look great! but they scare me for some reason, I feel my toes would die in them.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.



Lovely!!
Please, post modelling pics!! I would love to see them! 
Congrats Jenay!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Rolandos.
> I needed another pair of CLs for work and I just love Rolandos.
> 
> I've had a pair of Black Patent Rolandos for years but I can't wear them for more than 30 minutes before my toes go numb. These black kid Rolandos are 100 times more comfortable. I wore them all day at work today with no problem!!!


 
Those look really great on you. They're so beautiful. Congrats!!




beagly911 said:


> These arrived today, what a treat after a twelve hour day. As you can see the foot is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Black Patent 140 Peniche


 
You are on a roll, girl. Nice. Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> Panama Geometrico Daffodil.


I love the pattern and texture on these, can't wait to see mod pics!!



Doglover1610 said:


> YoYo 85 in Black Patent


 Lovely everyday versitile style!


whimsic said:


> All 3 of my theoutnet picks are here  The shoes are in excellent condition, I was worried about the suede having burn marks. Fortunately it looks like they were all returned because of size incompatibility. The Herberts (UK) came without a dustbag , the other two did (I was expecting that so I wasn't disappointed).
> 
> 
> I was mainly looking for everyday low heels because I'm not wearing my high heels as often as I like. So here they are:
> 
> 1. Herbert 70 sueded pumps (size 38, they're HUGE for that size, perfect for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Black Patent Lady Page 120 (size 39, a little tight at the toebox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Peacock Patent Pigalle 85 (size 38.5, so tight, will get them stretched at a cobbler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


They are all wonderful additions but the peacock pigalle is  worthy!



BattyBugs said:


>


the color is so rich and they look great on you Batty!!!  Congrats!



stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Rolandos.
> I needed another pair of CLs for work and I just love Rolandos.
> 
> I've had a pair of Black Patent Rolandos for years but I can't wear them for more than 30 minutes before my toes go numb. These black kid Rolandos are 100 times more comfortable. I wore them all day at work today with no problem!!!


 
Perfect work shoe and they look terrific, but with those legs what wouldn't hehe. Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> ^^ Nice beagly!


Thanks wannaprada, for a 140 - which I was terrified of, they are really easy to walk in and comfortable!



BagsR4Me said:


> Those look really great on you. They're so beautiful. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a roll, girl. Nice. Congrats!


 Thanks Bags, I just keep rolling along, having Speedah clearing her closet is not helping as we are really close to the same size!


----------



## Doglover1610

God is truly on my side - look what I just won! The seller relisted TWICE due to non-paying bidders - third time is a CHARM!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300626600651#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## BellaShoes

*Stilly*, the rolandos are fab!!!

How fun are those peniche *beagly*, enjoy!!!!

*doglover*, congrats on your ebay score... sometime those deadbeat non payers on eBay can lead to good


----------



## beagly911

Thank you *Bella*
*Doglover*Wonderful find!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beagly.

They are a gorgeous color, doglover. Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

PANda_USC said:


> Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python, ! It's like Funfetti on a shoe,


OMG!!! they are awesome... .from where did you buy them? !?!?! need to have them now!! haha congrats!!!


----------



## brittany729

These are amazing! Would love to be a shoe twin!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Doglover1610 said:


> God is truly on my side - look what I just won! The seller relisted TWICE due to non-paying bidders - third time is a CHARM!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300626600651#ht_500wt_1204



wow, great color and great find!


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> These arrived today, what a treat after a twelve hour day.  As you can see the foot is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Black Patent 140 Peniche



Congrats B !
so sorry about your foot ! hope it will heal in no time !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Doglover1610 said:


> God is truly on my side - look what I just won! The seller relisted TWICE due to non-paying bidders - third time is a CHARM!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300626600651#ht_500wt_1204



Congrats!
Those are lovely! love the color!


----------



## mularice

My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh *mula*, they are gorgeous... nothing like a Louboutin nude....


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol


 
OMG ... I love this model ... please mod pics !!!  Congrats ...  !!!


----------



## mularice

Thank you! I actually owe this purchase to my bf who said to forget the Clichy and just get these. He has good taste as can be seen from the rest of my collection


----------



## Nadin22

mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol



Congrats! These are my favorite CLs. So beautiful and comfortable!


----------



## wannaprada

Congrats *Doglover*!
*Mula*, love your new VPs! I recently sold the pair I had in luggage b/c they were just too big, but seeing these and others makes me want to try them again.


----------



## heiress-ox

Doglover1610 said:


> God is truly on my side - look what I just won! The seller relisted TWICE due to non-paying bidders - third time is a CHARM!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300626600651#ht_500wt_1204



congrats glad they went to another tPFer, I was watching them too, but then I saw the seller had a reserve price, so didn't bother to keep watching, those went for a great price!


----------



## BattyBugs

mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol



The VP is one of my most favorite, comfortable styles. Congrats!


----------



## mularice

BattyBugs said:


> The VP is one of my most favorite, comfortable styles. Congrats!



Thank you! I also love VP, think that is why my bf got them for me as he knows I have this style already.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol



classic and so nice!!  love them! Congrats! Cant wait so see your next pair!


----------



## phiphi

beautiful buys ladies!! :tispy: i am SO behind!!!


----------



## Chins4

So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100! 

Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel


----------



## Jönathan

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



Congrats! They are totally gorgeous!

Have you seen the Pollock version of the Une Plume Sling? Too cute!


----------



## 318Platinum

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



OMG, CONGRATS!! They are DELICIOUS!!! I wait listed the 120mm, and Can't wait to get the call that they are in, it's driving me crazy!!! Will be my FIRST Pigalle EVER, so I am so excited!!! SO FAB!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



love them! what exactly does the elastic? why some take it and not others? just curious...


----------



## Nieners

I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them. 
The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ congrats!! Love them!


----------



## amd_tan

So gorgeous!
I plan to get a pair to add to my basic collection soon!



mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol


----------



## aoqtpi

mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol



I love, love, love nude patent and VPs! I'm also lusting over a nude patent Clichy but these are absolutely fantastic as well! Mod please?


----------



## aoqtpi

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel





  

Thank you so much for posting! These shoes... I have no words.


----------



## aoqtpi

Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).



Congrats! They're amazing! SO JEALOUS. I've been needing these in my life for almost my entire CL addition. Where did you find them for such an amazing deal?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel


 
These are awesome!


----------



## amusedcleo

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel


 
I'm speechless!  These shoes look even better than I thought they would.  They look absolutely gorgeous on you.  I'm only slightly obssessed with getting this shoe.  I'm waitlisted for them but don't have high hopes of getting them.  Congrats and thanks for posting.


----------



## heiress-ox

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



Congrats, I love them, this pattern is just the business for SS! I think I want to get the Une Plume version!




Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).



Wow, what an amazing deal for a great pair, congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



These are gorgeous! Congrats!



Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).



Fantastic deal on a really nice basic.


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel




Love it! Love it!!


----------



## 9distelle

mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol


Beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## Vlad

Please do not quote spam - instead report it and it'll be taken care of.


----------



## BellaShoes

^I was wondering what spectacular reveal brought Vlad to this thread!!! Nope, just spam.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Chin*, the pigalles are amazing!!!!


----------



## Vlad

BellaShoes said:


> ^I was wondering what spectacular reveal brought Vlad to this thread!!! Nope, just spam.


----------



## sammix3

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



These are gorgeous!


----------



## whimsic

Wow *Nieners*!! Great find!

*Chins*: I love these! Such a fun pair, definitely one to add my my wishlist. I've caught the Pigalle bug after buying my first pair last week!


----------



## whimsic

318Platinum said:


> OMG, CONGRATS!! They are DELICIOUS!!! I wait listed the 120mm, and Can't wait to get the call that they are in, it's driving me crazy!!! Will be my FIRST Pigalle EVER, so I am so excited!!! SO FAB!!!!



Ohhh trust me, you will be ADDICTED to the pigalle!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



Your new Pollock Pigalles are so beautiful! I saw them on the website as new for SS'12 and they look even better in your photos! As a fan of art I think this is such a great pattern! Enjoy!


----------



## wannaprada

Love the Pigalles *chins*!
Great buy *nieners*!


----------



## AEGIS

beautiful!! weird--i emailed ecomm and they told me im on the list for the 100mm.....maybe after finals i will just call around



Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel





Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).




perfect! im looking for a nude pair


----------



## Chins4

Thanks for all you kind comments - 318Platinum, naked, aoqtpi, amusedcleo, heiress-ox, karwood, Bella, sammix3, whimsic, hellokatiegirl, wannaprada & aegis 

Jonathan - no I hadn't seen the Une Plume but I will definitely keep an eye out for other styles in this finish - it's truly stunning IRL 

Crisp - the elastic in the back of the heel can provide more secure fit, especially if you have narrow heels, but this is the first time I have seen it in the Pigalle 100.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the lovely new loubies ladies!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats Chins!!!!! They are gorgeous!!! I love them!!!




Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel


----------



## BattyBugs

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



Beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).



What a great deal. Congrats!


----------



## phiphi

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel



they are amazing!! congratulations hun!




Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).



what a gorgeous find!! love it nieners!!!!


----------



## cts900

Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).



I am soooooooooo jealous.  GORGEOUS!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG Nieners!!!!!!! They are fantastic!!! I would have snapped them right up too....


----------



## Kimberley x

my new loubs...

tanger 120 leather pumps


----------



## Dessye

Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps


 


Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel


 


Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).


 


Doglover1610 said:


> God is truly on my side - look what I just won! The seller relisted TWICE due to non-paying bidders - third time is a CHARM!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300626600651#ht_500wt_1204


 


mularice said:


> My new Very Prive Nude Patent.. been waiting for Nude Patent Clichy but got impatient lol


 
Congrats ladies on your awesome purchases!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps



Congrats! I've never seen those before


----------



## beagly911

Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps


 
Oh, I really like these!  I have another pair on my radar!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great new shoes *kimberley*!


----------



## wannaprada

Congrats Kimberley!


----------



## BattyBugs

Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps



They are fabulous!


----------



## mrsMP

I'm in 

Still can't believe I got these on sale!!  + No tax and free shipping!!


----------



## grtlegs

mrsMP said:


> I'm in
> 
> Still can't believe I got these on sale!!  + No tax and free shipping!!


Where????...Please tell!!!!


----------



## mrsMP

Oh, from StanleyKorshak.com - it was posted on the CL Deals and Steals and the Exclusive Chat Thread 




grtlegs said:


> Where????...Please tell!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps


It's the first time for me to see these CLs, they look great on you, congrats!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps



Congrats!

They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!


----------



## Jönathan

mrsMP said:


> I'm in
> 
> Still can't believe I got these on sale!!  + No tax and free shipping!!



Wow! Those nude VP's are gorgeous!


----------



## loubieloo

My latest eBay find, bargain at £150.  Have been worn and soles vibrammed.  Also arrived with a photo of the shoe on the front of the box, so I know they've come from a loving home  

Peacock patent 85 Pigalles


----------



## BattyBugs

mrsMP said:


> I'm in
> 
> Still can't believe I got these on sale!!  + No tax and free shipping!!



They are beautiful and one of my favorite styles. Congratulations!



loubieloo said:


> My latest eBay find, bargain at £150.  Have been worn and soles vibrammed.  Also arrived with a photo of the shoe on the front of the box, so I know they've come from a loving home
> 
> Peacock patent 85 Pigalles



Congrats on the great deal and the gorgeous shoes.


----------



## vuittongirl82

Got them from Dubai...


----------



## amd_tan

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...



Super stunning!!! Did they ship it out to you or did you get them there? 
Enjoy them they are soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## GrRoxy

vuittongirl82 said:
			
		

> Got them from Dubai...



TDF! Looks fab! Congrats


----------



## gymangel812

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...


love those! oh how i wish they were in the US!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...


 
OMG I love them!!!



loubieloo said:


> My latest eBay find, bargain at £150. Have been worn and soles vibrammed. Also arrived with a photo of the shoe on the front of the box, so I know they've come from a loving home
> 
> Peacock patent 85 Pigalles


great find!



mrsMP said:


> I'm in
> Still can't believe I got these on sale!! + No tax and free shipping!!


 
wow what an amazing deal on a classic!!!



Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps


 
congrats!


----------



## bprimuslevy

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...


 
Oh! Very nice!


----------



## LVoepink

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...


 
so pretty!!


----------



## myu3160

gymangel812 said:


> love those! oh how i wish they were in the US!!



They are now available in the US.  Contact CL boutique at the Forum shops in Vegas


----------



## BattyBugs

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...



Very nice!


----------



## AEGIS

are these the new Maggies?  I don't remember them coming in an exotic skin...they're beautiful!



vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...


----------



## AEGIS

love these!! tried to buy them but the seller didn't know how to change the listing to accept US bidders...glad they went to a fellow tpf-er! 



loubieloo said:


> My latest eBay find, bargain at £150.  Have been worn and soles vibrammed.  Also arrived with a photo of the shoe on the front of the box, so I know they've come from a loving home
> 
> Peacock patent 85 Pigalles


----------



## ntntgo

I got some fabulous new shoes from JJR that I thought I'd share:
The first pair floored me when I opened the box.  They are the Pigalle 100 Patent Pollock


----------



## aoqtpi

Kimberley x said:


> my new loubs...
> 
> tanger 120 leather pumps



Wow, what a fun heel!


----------



## aoqtpi

mrsMP said:


> I'm in
> 
> Still can't believe I got these on sale!!  + No tax and free shipping!!



Can NOT believe you got these on sale! Lucky lady! They're fab!


----------



## ntntgo

These are also from JJR:
The first pair are the Aicha in nude suede with matte gold rivets and nude patent heel.  Very comfortable and just gorgeous.

The next pair are the Panama print in the VP.  They are available in other styles in Paris besides the Daffodil, which is all that they are available here in.  I find them to be fabulous in the VP.


----------



## jancedtif

^Very lovely *Nat*!


----------



## ntntgo

These last 2 pair came from some lovely European sellers:
The first are the Blue Jean Ostrich HPs (these came from the very sweet seller that I bought the Navy Ostrich Pigalles that, unfortunately didn't fit and now have a home with another wonderful TPFer)

The last pair are the Karung Biancas.  I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.

I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.


----------



## indypup

OMG Nat... those VP are incredible!


----------



## gymangel812

myu3160 said:


> They are now available in the US.  Contact CL boutique at the Forum shops in Vegas


ooh awesome, thanks!!


----------



## beagly911

ntntgo said:


> These are also from JJR:
> The first pair are the Aicha in nude suede with matte gold rivets and nude patent heel. Very comfortable and just gorgeous.
> 
> The next pair are the Panama print in the VP. They are available in other styles in Paris besides the Daffodil, which is all that they are available here in. I find them to be fabulous in the VP.


 
Love all of your new shoes but the Aicha are TDF!!  I love them.


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## beagly911

ooh, open, open, open...


----------



## wannaprada

Hate to say it but I couldn't wait for DH to leave for work so I could open the box!  I got these from a great TPFr, Speedah.  Here are my new-to-me navy and black Super T!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Hate to say it but I couldn't wait for DH to leave for work so I could open the box!  I got these format fellow TPFr, Speedah. Here are my new-to-me navy and black Super T!!


Oh, I love them...isn't it great that Speedah is going through her closet??  At least for us that wear her size!  I've gotten two from her so far!!  

They look great on you, Congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> Hate to say it but I couldn't wait for DH to leave for work so I could open the box!  I got these from a great TPFr, Speedah.  Here are my new-to-me navy and black Super T!!


 
I wondered who got those!  Congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> These are also from JJR:
> The first pair are the Aicha in nude suede with matte gold rivets and nude patent heel.  Very comfortable and just gorgeous.
> 
> The next pair are the Panama print in the VP.  They are available in other styles in Paris besides the Daffodil, which is all that they are available here in.  I find them to be fabulous in the VP.


 
 those VPs!


----------



## r6girl2005

Those Biancas!!! 



ntntgo said:


> These last 2 pair came from some lovely European sellers:
> The first are the Blue Jean Ostrich HPs (these came from the very sweet seller that I bought the Navy Ostrich Pigalles that, unfortunately didn't fit and now have a home with another wonderful TPFer)
> 
> The last pair are the Karung Biancas.  I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.
> 
> I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Beagly and Annie! And I am so enjoying Speedah clean her closet!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! *Nat*, the Pigalles are amazing.... absolutely amazing... the colors are so vibrant!! And I love the Karung Bianca!!!! Fabulous haul lady, congrats!!!

*Wanna*, you will love the Super T, they look wonderful on you!


----------



## wannaprada

MrsMP, Loubie, vuittongirl, and ntnt, congrats on the great deals and purchases!!
Thanks Bella!! While the heel height doesn't bother me, the heels themselves feel a little funny when I walk, so I'll need to practice wearing them in the house b4 venturing outside.


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> I got some fabulous new shoes from JJR that I thought I'd share:
> The first pair floored me when I opened the box.  They are the Pigalle 100 Patent Pollock





ntntgo said:


> These are also from JJR:
> The first pair are the Aicha in nude suede with matte gold rivets and nude patent heel.  Very comfortable and just gorgeous.
> 
> The next pair are the Panama print in the VP.  They are available in other styles in Paris besides the Daffodil, which is all that they are available here in.  I find them to be fabulous in the VP.





ntntgo said:


> These last 2 pair came from some lovely European sellers:
> The first are the Blue Jean Ostrich HPs (these came from the very sweet seller that I bought the Navy Ostrich Pigalles that, unfortunately didn't fit and now have a home with another wonderful TPFer)
> 
> The last pair are the Karung Biancas.  I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.
> 
> I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.



Holy moly, Nat! Every pair is fabulous. I reallllly love the Panama VP.


----------



## BattyBugs

wannaprada said:


> Hate to say it but I couldn't wait for DH to leave for work so I could open the box!  I got these from a great TPFr, Speedah.  Here are my new-to-me navy and black Super T!!



They are fantastic!


----------



## wannaprada

^^Thanks Batty!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> ^^Thanks Batty!



haha your siggy is my life!!


----------



## AEGIS

ntntgo said:


> These last 2 pair came from some lovely European sellers:
> The first are the Blue Jean Ostrich HPs (these came from the very sweet seller that I bought the Navy Ostrich Pigalles that, unfortunately didn't fit and now have a home with another wonderful TPFer)
> 
> The last pair are the Karung Biancas.  I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.
> 
> I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.



you scored these? i remember those listings! congrats!! the blue jean ostrich HPs are soo stunning

i hope to one day add them to my collection


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:


> haha your siggy is my life!!


----------



## vuittongirl82

AEGIS said:


> are these the new Maggies?  I don't remember them coming in an exotic skin...they're beautiful!



I am not sure. I just asked my SA in the U.S., she said it is from SS12 collection, because it would be the first time they make maggie in glitter.


----------



## martinaa

ntntgo said:


> I got some fabulous new shoes from JJR that I thought I'd share:
> The first pair floored me when I opened the box. They are the Pigalle 100 Patent Pollock


 
 Wow, love the colors!


----------



## martinaa

ntntgo said:


> The last pair are the Karung Biancas. I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.
> 
> I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.


 
 The Karung Biancas are wonderful  congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Chins4 said:


> So many pretty purchases...........and the sales haven't even really kicked in yet!  A brown box from the SS2012 collection just arrived from Paris. It's been quite a while since I had that instant gotta have it feeling but it definitely kicked in with these - Pigalle Pollock 100!
> 
> Just a small thing to note - for the first time since I'v ebeen wearing CLs the Pigalle 100 has come with elastic in the heel


 
These are colorful and gorgeous.



Nieners said:


> I recently found these online for just 225 euro's incl. S&H  I just *had* to buy them.
> The best thing about them is that they're just as new (they were tried on only once).


 
Congratulations on a great deal.



amusedcleo said:


> I'm speechless!  These shoes look even better than I thought they would.  They look absolutely gorgeous on you.  I'm only slightly obssessed with getting this shoe.  I'm waitlisted for them but don't have high hopes of getting them.  Congrats and thanks for posting.


 
The 120s in your avi look great. I hope you get them.



mrsMP said:


> I'm in
> 
> Still can't believe I got these on sale!!  + No tax and free shipping!!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

vuittongirl82 said:


> Got them from Dubai...


 
These are absolutely stunning!



ntntgo said:


> I got some fabulous new shoes from JJR that I thought I'd share:
> The first pair floored me when I opened the box.  They are the Pigalle 100 Patent Pollock


 
I love them!



ntntgo said:


> These are also from JJR:
> The first pair are the Aicha in nude suede with matte gold rivets and nude patent heel.  Very comfortable and just gorgeous.
> 
> The next pair are the Panama print in the VP.  They are available in other styles in Paris besides the Daffodil, which is all that they are available here in.  I find them to be fabulous in the VP.


 
Both are gorgeous.



ntntgo said:


> These last 2 pair came from some lovely European sellers:
> The first are the Blue Jean Ostrich HPs (these came from the very sweet seller that I bought the Navy Ostrich Pigalles that, unfortunately didn't fit and now have a home with another wonderful TPFer)
> 
> The last pair are the Karung Biancas.  I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.
> 
> I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.


 
These are gorgeous too!


----------



## vuittongirl82

amd_tan said:


> Super stunning!!! Did they ship it out to you or did you get them there?
> Enjoy them they are soooo gorgeous!!


 

I got them there. They have quite a collection. Shoes that I have never seen before in the U.S.


----------



## 9distelle

ntntgo said:


> These are also from JJR:
> The first pair are the Aicha in nude suede with matte gold rivets and nude patent heel.  Very comfortable and just gorgeous.
> 
> The next pair are the Panama print in the VP.  They are available in other styles in Paris besides the Daffodil, which is all that they are available here in.  I find them to be fabulous in the VP.


They look great on you, congrats!!!
the nail polish as well! What is it?


----------



## moshi_moshi

ntntgo said:


> These last 2 pair came from some lovely European sellers:
> The first are the Blue Jean Ostrich HPs (these came from the very sweet seller that I bought the Navy Ostrich Pigalles that, unfortunately didn't fit and now have a home with another wonderful TPFer)
> 
> The last pair are the Karung Biancas. I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.
> 
> I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.


 
i love both!!!  i wish there were more shoes offered in karung... i am still searching for karung simples to this day!!  congrats on all your new lovelies!


----------



## ntntgo

9distelle said:


> They look great on you, congrats!!!
> the nail polish as well! What is it?


 
Thank you for the compliments.  I didn't realize that my pedicure actually looks horrible.  Good thing I have one scheduled for Sat.  The polish is made by Butter.  The color is Royal Navy.  I love Butter because it is a lacquer and it stays on better, is richer in color and it goes on more evenly than regular nail polish.


----------



## BagsR4Me

I am WAY behind in this thread. Great new purchases, ladies!!!


----------



## mularice

My second pair of new Louboutins this week:
*Miss Clichy 140 in Red Suede (:* Bought from Selfridges Oxford Street London, UK. SA - Niki (he's amazingggg)


----------



## fumi

Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels 

Sexy 100mm


----------



## Jönathan

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm



Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## 9distelle

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm


So sexy, comfy and they look great on you, congrats!!!


----------



## myu3160

mularice said:


> My second pair of new Louboutins this week:
> *Miss Clichy 140 in Red Suede (:* Bought from Selfridges Oxford Street London, UK. SA - Niki (he's amazingggg)



Gorgie pair! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm


 
Congrats they are lovely and the nude is perfect on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

fumi, gorgeous nudes!

mularice, love the miss clichy!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm


 
Gorgeous first pair!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> ^^Thanks Batty!


 Oh if I could only find a way to hide my purchases from DH...I work days and he works nights, he usually ends up signing for my packages...humm.  Maybe I need to send them to my work address!!


----------



## Bruja

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm


Congrats. They're gorgeous


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Oh if I could only find a way to hide my purchases from DH...I work days and he works nights, he usually ends up signing for my packages...humm.  Maybe I need to send them to my work address!!



That's what I do sometimes.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


----------



## myu3160

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny



I just died. I cannot breath! Mod pics asap girlie!! Those are stunning!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/photo23ex.jpg/



O M G! I DIE!! These are so De-Lish, it's insane! CONGRATS on your pick me up! ;-D


----------



## amd_tan

OMG!!!!  They are absolutely stunning!! 
Mod pics stat!! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

myu3160 said:


> I just died. I cannot breath! Mod pics asap girlie!! Those are stunning!!





318Platinum said:


> O M G! I DIE!! These are so De-Lish, it's insane! CONGRATS on your pick me up! ;-D





amd_tan said:


> OMG!!!!  They are absolutely stunning!!
> Mod pics stat!!



thanks ladies! i wanted to snap the quick iphone photo tonight since i am so excited about my second spring/summer 2012 addition, but i am just too exhausted to take modeling shots tonight! definitely tomorrow. now that i am all comfy in my sweatpants and slippers i don't want to change


----------



## martinaa

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


 
Ohhhhhhh, they are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## martinaa

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm


 
Congrats on Your first pair! They are beautiful!


----------



## amorris

After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!

I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.

And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!


Introducing my...

*8 Mignons Chartreuse 150* 















And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


----------



## 9distelle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


WOOOOOOW!!!
Mod pics please of these stunning babies!:sunnies


----------



## 9distelle

ntntgo said:


> These last 2 pair came from some lovely European sellers:
> The first are the Blue Jean Ostrich HPs (these came from the very sweet seller that I bought the Navy Ostrich Pigalles that, unfortunately didn't fit and now have a home with another wonderful TPFer)
> 
> The last pair are the Karung Biancas.  I can't put in to words how amazing these shoes are. It can't be captured in pictures.
> 
> I try to only post really special shoes and try not to duplicate what's already been posted.


They look great on you too!!!


----------



## ntntgo

mularice said:


> My second pair of new Louboutins this week:
> *Miss Clichy 140 in Red Suede (:* Bought from Selfridges Oxford Street London, UK. SA - Niki (he's amazingggg)


 
Really gorgeous. I'd love to see them on. 



fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm


 
Congrats!  What a great first pair.  You're hooked in now.  Love the nail polish.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


 
WOW! Bling! They're mind-blowing.  Try not to kill anyone with those.


----------



## ntntgo

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


 
Sometimes, it's just meant to be.  Love them.  What's up with the fancy bag?  I love that bag.  It was just your lucky day.  The look fabulous on you.


----------



## ntntgo

anniethecat said:


> those VPs!


Thanks, *Annie*. I do love them.



r6girl2005 said:


> Those Biancas!!!


I almost fell over when I opened the box myself, *r6girl*.



BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! *Nat*, the Pigalles are amazing.... absolutely amazing... the colors are so vibrant!! And I love the Karung Bianca!!!! Fabulous haul lady, congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *Bella*. I'm head over heels for the Pollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannaprada said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMP, Loubie, vuittongirl, and ntnt, congrats on the great deals and purchases!!
> Thanks Bella!! While the heel height doesn't bother me, the heels themselves feel a little funny when I walk, so I'll need to practice wearing them in the house b4 venturing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wanna*-I love those Super Ts on you. Great purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> BattyBugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly, Nat! Every pair is fabulous. I reallllly love the Panama VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My *Batty*-eventually, they'll all end up in your closet anyway, so I'm glad you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> you scored these? i remember those listings! congrats!! the blue jean ostrich HPs are soo stunning
> 
> i hope to one day add them to my collection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks *AEGIS*-I wasn't sure that they would fit but they fit like a glove. A fabulous, blue, ostrich glove.
> 
> 
> 
> martinaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, love the colors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, *martinaa*.  I'm all about color right now. Trying to forgo any more black for a while.  We'll see if I can stick to it.
> 
> 
> 
> glamourgirlnikk said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Both are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks *glamourgirl*.
> 
> 
> 
> moshi_moshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love both!!! i wish there were more shoes offered in karung... i am still searching for karung simples to this day!! congrats on all your new lovelies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Moshi*, I knew the Karung would get you.  I got the love of Karung from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 9distelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you *9distelle*.  They'll look better with a tan.  Time to hit the self-tanner.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny



OMG so much shiny! I love, I love!


----------



## aoqtpi

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?



Wow, congrats on finding them! And what a special bag! That's so fun!


----------



## poppyseed

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


 

I totally adore these, congrats on finding them, how lucky!


----------



## 318Platinum

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?



CONGRATS, Hunni !!!! These are super HOTT, and I am so happy that you were lucky to find them!! That bag is very cute and colorful!! NICE, and may you always wear them in the best of health!


----------



## amorris

ntntgo said:


> Sometimes, it's just meant to be.  Love them.  What's up with the fancy bag?  I love that bag.  It was just your lucky day.  The look fabulous on you.



Thank you  It was one of those days. Funny thing is, that boutique have never had my size in everything that I liked.. That's why I was so doubtful when I first walked in..



aoqtpi said:


> Wow, congrats on finding them! And what a special bag! That's so fun!


Thanks  I know, I love that bag too!! x



poppyseed said:


> I totally adore these, congrats on finding them, how lucky!


I am very lucky, indeed. Thanks  x



318Platinum said:


> CONGRATS, Hunni !!!! These are super HOTT, and I am so happy that you were lucky to find them!! That bag is very cute and colorful!! NICE, and may you always wear them in the best of health!


Thank you, I can't wait to wear them!!! xx


----------



## moshi_moshi

ntntgo said:


> *Moshi*, I knew the Karung would get you. I got the love of Karung from you.


 
i'm coming to FL in a little over a month.... we need to at least grab a drink or something while i'm down!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, where to begin!! I love those Panama VPs and the 8 Mignons and the Clichy and the Super T!! They are just beautiful! Congratulations to all of you on your new purchases!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny



 OMG!!!!!!! Where did you get those??? Absolutely stunning!!! Congrats



amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?



Ohhh wow. The more I see these, the more I want them lol I too saw them on Blake and since then, I have been on the lookout for them Congrats! They look beautiful on you



fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm



This shoe is stunning. I think that they look so delicate and beautiful. They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


 
I  x 3..they are TDF! Congraaats!
Been searching high and low for my size but no luck...lucky you!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ntntgo said:


> These are also from JJR:
> The first pair are the Aicha in nude suede with matte gold rivets and nude patent heel. Very comfortable and just gorgeous.
> 
> The next pair are the Panama print in the VP. They are available in other styles in Paris besides the Daffodil, which is all that they are available here in. I find them to be fabulous in the VP.


 
those Panama VPs look soooo good on you! especially w/ that pedi! Love them Nat!



wannaprada said:


> Hate to say it but I couldn't wait for DH to leave for work so I could open the box!  I got these from a great TPFr, Speedah. Here are my new-to-me navy and black Super T!!


 
congrats Wanna! I wish someone who wears a size 42 would clean out their closet! lol



mularice said:


> My second pair of new Louboutins this week:
> *Miss Clichy 140 in Red Suede (:* Bought from Selfridges Oxford Street London, UK. SA - Niki (he's amazingggg)


 
beautiful pair-that red is so rich! can't wait to see them on!  



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


 
*flyin to your thread to check on the mod pics-omg these are so you! I love love love them. Be sure to keep Misto away from those spikes! 



amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


 
beautiful! and the bags a keeper too :-P


----------



## mularice

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> beautiful pair-that red is so rich! can't wait to see them on!  P





ntntgo said:


> Really gorgeous. I'd love to see them on.



Thank you (: I got a new job so thought they could be a little congratulations to myself ! (Despite the fact my DBF bought me a pair less than a week ago!) For some reason photobucket isn't finding my mod pics so will upload them when I can. They actually fit me the best out of all my Louboutins I think..


----------



## wannaprada

*Lamborghinigirl*: WOW!! Those are amazing!
*amorris*: Love the shoes and the new bag!
*ntntgo, lolitablue, and Choco*: Thank you!! I love them! Choco, I will keep my eye out for any good deals on sz 42.


----------



## BagsR4Me

mularice said:


> My second pair of new Louboutins this week:
> *Miss Clichy 140 in Red Suede (:* Bought from Selfridges Oxford Street London, UK. SA - Niki (he's amazingggg)


 
The Miss Clichy are such a pretty style. The color is amazing. Congrats!!




fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm


 
Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


 
Wow, amazing! Congrats!




amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


 
They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## sophinette007

Gorgeous!!!!Congrats!!!



amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Wow, this was totally meant to be  They are gorgeous 



amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


----------



## sophinette007

I lurve them!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!



mularice said:


> My second pair of new Louboutins this week:
> *Miss Clichy 140 in Red Suede (:* Bought from Selfridges Oxford Street London, UK. SA - Niki (he's amazingggg)


----------



## r6girl2005

Yummy! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


----------



## Bruja

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


Love them!


----------



## mularice

I said I would post mod pics of Miss Clichy in Royal Red suede and here they are (excuse the legs..)


----------



## skislope15

Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..


----------



## skislope15

mularice said:


> I said I would post mod pics of Miss Clichy in Royal Red suede and here they are (excuse the legs..)




They look beautiful


----------



## skislope15

Gorgeous! It was meant to be!



amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?


----------



## Jönathan

skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..



I think they're gorgeous and look stunning you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ sorry for the general shout out but so many new beauties in this thread!


----------



## skislope15

These are stunning! I love your collection of shoes they are all so sparkly, shiny and unique!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny


----------



## skislope15

Jönathan;20462437 said:
			
		

> I think they're gorgeous and look stunning you!



Thanks jonathan!


----------



## sophinette007

Lovely! I love them more!



mularice said:


> I said I would post mod pics of Miss Clichy in Royal Red suede and here they are (excuse the legs..)


----------



## sophinette007

Gorgeous!!!!!
Why aren't they available in Europe! So sad for me because they are so beautiful!



skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..


----------



## skislope15

sophinette007 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!
> Why aren't they available in Europe! So sad for me because they are so beautiful!



I thought someone said they were at selfridges?


----------



## mularice

I haven't seen them in Selfridges but I can always check? I work there (although just handed in my notice) so can pop in anytime


----------



## ntntgo

moshi_moshi said:


> i'm coming to FL in a little over a month.... we need to at least grab a drink or something while i'm down!!!


 
Oh, well...only if you can fit me in your busy schedule.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ntntgo said:


> Oh, well...only if you can fit me in your busy schedule.



lol, not busy at all....just hanging out with dbf's mom and family.  meet me down at the whale's rib 

we are all trying to meet up at bh or the boutique I'll keep you posted


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> I said I would post mod pics of Miss Clichy in Royal Red suede and here they are (excuse the legs..)


 
These are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

mularice said:


> My second pair of new Louboutins this week:
> *Miss Clichy 140 in Red Suede (:* Bought from Selfridges Oxford Street London, UK. SA - Niki (he's amazingggg)



Gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm



Congrats on your first pair. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny



They are stunning!


----------



## BattyBugs

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?



I love the color! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

ntntgo said:


> Thanks, *Annie*. I do love them.
> 
> 
> I almost fell over when I opened the box myself, *r6girl*.
> 
> 
> 
> BellaShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! *Nat*, the Pigalles are amazing.... absolutely amazing... the colors are so vibrant!! And I love the Karung Bianca!!!! Fabulous haul lady, congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *Bella*. I'm head over heels for the Pollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wanna*-I love those Super Ts on you. Great purchase.
> 
> 
> My *Batty*-eventually, they'll all end up in your closet anyway, so I'm glad you like them.
> 
> 
> Thanks *AEGIS*-I wasn't sure that they would fit but they fit like a glove. A fabulous, blue, ostrich glove.
> 
> 
> Me too, *martinaa*.  I'm all about color right now. Trying to forgo any more black for a while.  We'll see if I can stick to it.
> 
> 
> Thanks *glamourgirl*.
> 
> 
> *Moshi*, I knew the Karung would get you.  I got the love of Karung from you.
> 
> 
> Thank you *9distelle*.  They'll look better with a tan.  Time to hit the self-tanner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ you, Nat. You are too cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BattyBugs

skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..



I vote to keep them. They are really stunning.


----------



## mrsMP

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Beautiful!





aoqtpi said:


> Can NOT believe you got these on sale! Lucky lady! They're fab!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow what an amazing deal on a classic!!!
> congrats!





BattyBugs said:


> They are beautiful and one of my favorite styles. Congratulations!






			
				Jönathan;20443621 said:
			
		

> Wow! Those nude VP's are gorgeous!





By the way... a special shout-out to *AUTHENTICPLEASE *for posting the deal!!! You're awesome!


----------



## amd_tan

They are gorgeous!!!!!! I would definitely keep them if I were you  They look good in your mod pic.
They are one of my Wishlist shoes!!! 
 
If they don't work out for you...I am more than happy to adopt these babies 



skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..


----------



## fumi

Thank you everyone for the compliments and the warm welcome 
I already feel the addiction kicking in


----------



## Cee Elle

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?



wow these are amazing *amorris* it was really meant to be!  and that shopping bag is so cool.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny



OMG these rock *lamborghinigirl*!  where did you find them?


----------



## amorris

lolitablue said:


> Wow, where to begin!! I love those Panama VPs and the 8 Mignons and the Clichy and the Super T!! They are just beautiful! Congratulations to all of you on your new purchases!!!!


Thank-you  x



l.a_girl19 said:


> Ohhh wow. The more I see these, the more I want them lol I too saw them on Blake and since then, I have been on the lookout for them Congrats! They look beautiful on you


Me too! The more I look at them IRL the more I love it!! Good luck in finding them! Call the Sydney Boutique - maybe they'll have your size 



DemoiselleD said:


> I  x 3..they are TDF! Congraaats!
> Been searching high and low for my size but no luck...lucky you!


Call the Sydney Boutique! It could be your lucky day as well  Thanks xx



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> beautiful! and the bags a keeper too :-P


Yep! Def keeping the bag safe  x



wannaprada said:


> *amorris*: Love the shoes and the new bag!


Thanks xx



BagsR4Me said:


> Wow, amazing! Congrats!


Thanks you xx



sophinette007 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!Congrats!!!


 Thanks xx



SongbirdDiva said:


> Wow, this was totally meant to be  They are gorgeous


Indeed! Thank you xx



skislope15 said:


> Gorgeous! It was meant to be!


Thanks xx



BattyBugs said:


> I love the color! Congrats!


Me too! Thanks xx


----------



## amorris

Cee Elle said:


> wow these are amazing *amorris* it was really meant to be!  and that shopping bag is so cool.


Thank you  xx




skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..


THESE ARE AMAZING!! Congrats xx


----------



## sophinette007

skislope15 said:


> I thought someone said they were at selfridges?


Oh! I have to check this out . Thank you for the intel!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..



Love those Pigalle in silver!! Really lovely!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mularice said:


> I said I would post mod pics of Miss Clichy in Royal Red suede and here they are (excuse the legs..)



They look great on you ! Are they 140? I'm wondering if they are comfortable ...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?



What lucky!! Love them!! Congrats!! This pair is so special!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny



OMG!! LG!! Love them!! All gold!! Please, can you post modelling pics?? You went half size down right? Looooooove loooooove them!


----------



## PetitColibri

sophinette007 said:


> Oh! I have to check this out . Thank you for the intel!!!



I remember reading this somewhere too !


----------



## Dessye

Congrats ladies on all the drool-worthy purchases!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

martinaa said:


> Ohhhhhhh, they are gorgeous! Congrats!



thanks love!



9distelle said:


> WOOOOOOW!!!
> Mod pics please of these stunning babies!:sunnies



i promise i will today! i have to fly down to florida for a meeting very last minute last night so i never got a chance to snap some pics.



ntntgo said:


> WOW! Bling! They're mind-blowing.  Try not to kill anyone with those.



haha!! they are the most hardcore pair of shoes i own, this style of edginess is pushing my comfort zone. but i think they will really shine with basics, like skinny jeans and simple fur jacket or something.



aoqtpi said:


> OMG so much shiny! I love, I love!



Thanks!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG!!!!!!! Where did you get those??? Absolutely stunning!!! Congrats



I preordered them from Amy in Customer Service! But I think she sourced them from a boutique? Not entirely sure. Thanks for the sweet words! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> *flyin to your thread to check on the mod pics-omg these are so you! I love love love them. Be sure to keep Misto away from those spikes!



eek!! i promise i promise i will update super soon. i have just been buried in work and walk-throughs for the past 48 hours. today i have time!! 



wannaprada said:


> *Lamborghinigirl*: WOW!! Those are amazing!



thanks love!! 



BagsR4Me said:


> Wow, amazing! Congrats!



Thanks! 


r6girl2005 said:


> Yummy!



you are right, they really do shine so bright 



Bruja said:


> Love them!



Thanks


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

skislope15 said:


> These are stunning! I love your collection of shoes they are all so sparkly, shiny and unique!



thanks skislope!! you are so sweet to say that 



BattyBugs said:


> They are stunning!



thanks battybugs!! 



Cee Elle said:


> OMG these rock *lamborghinigirl*!  where did you find them?



Customer Service hooked me up! I ordered them about a month or two ago, it was a matter of waiting for them to ship from the CL studio or factory or wherever they come from 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG!! LG!! Love them!! All gold!! Please, can you post modelling pics?? You went half size down right? Looooooove loooooove them!



Thanks!! I definitely will today. I never go a half size down, since I don't like how my feet look where my toes are smushed in the front of a peep toe. So if the shoe stretches, I will pad it accordingly. I don't have experience with specchio or spikes in terms of how much the stretch. But with my other pair of lady peeps, the light peach strass pair, I went TTS as well.


----------



## Dessye

^^^ OK, *J*! I'm dying to know what you got since I can't see your pics from work!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> ^^^ OK, *J*! I'm dying to know what you got since I can't see your pics from work!



!!! I got the Lady Peep Spikes in Gold Specchio with the gold spikes!! I am going to take mod pics later today  You know, you are the reason I converted to the shiny gold 'dark side'! Remember, at first I didn't like it, but your very mixes changed my mind  and i couldn't be happier, in person the gold specchio is amazing.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sorry for the general shout out, but amazing new CLs everyone!!!


----------



## mularice

CRISPEDROSA said:


> They look great on you ! Are they 140? I'm wondering if they are comfortable ...



VERY comfortable. I think these are one of the few Louboutins that I don't struggle with my foot trying to escape the side/front! I did size 0.5 up to a 37 when most of my Loubi's are 36.5. But it makes them a good size in the front/toe box and there isn't much/any slippage. I might need a heel grip when the suede starts to give though. I like how they don't look like 140 but they definitely are!


----------



## stilly

My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.



Another homerun for the Queen of Pigalles! These are fabulous! Oh my


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.


 Oh, I love anything purple!!  Lovely addition stilly


----------



## mularice

Amazing Stilly!!!!
Pigalle's look amazing from you and the colour is AH-MAY-ZING! x

Edit: I just realised the only adjective I used there was amazing. Sorry, distracted whilst making cupcakes!


----------



## Dessye

Whoa, now that I see the gold Spike LPs, I'm getting tempted!   I wish there was a way to protect specchio!  My VMs already have a microstratch just from mod pics that I'm too scared to wear them out


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.



Gorgeous!! Cute color! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mularice said:


> VERY comfortable. I think these are one of the few Louboutins that I don't struggle with my foot trying to escape the side/front! I did size 0.5 up to a 37 when most of my Loubi's are 36.5. But it makes them a good size in the front/toe box and there isn't much/any slippage. I might need a heel grip when the suede starts to give though. I like how they don't look like 140 but they definitely are!



Thanks for the info  maybe this style will be my next purchase


----------



## wannaprada

Stilly: you have motivated me to get another pair of Pigalle's. You wear them so well!


----------



## bprimuslevy

My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!


----------



## kham

bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!





Beautiful!!  
If you don't mind me asking, how much were they with the discount and how did you size?


----------



## hazeltt

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.



The colour is delish! You wear them so well!



bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



Congrats on your first sale score! These boots are amazing!


----------



## bprimuslevy

kham said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!
> If you don't mind me asking, how much were they with the discount and how did you size?



Thank you. They are TTS and are 40% off.


----------



## BattyBugs

bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



Congrats on scoring these on sale. I absolutely love the way this boot looks, but it won't fit over my calves.


----------



## Dessye

bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



Kham took the words right out of my mouth: Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Congrats on scoring these on sale. I absolutely love the way this boot looks, but *it won't fit over my calves*.



I find that hard to believe!  Really?  Judging by your avi, it looks like it should fit!


----------



## Felicious

I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes 

I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny 

So here goes:

























A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.

Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



Congrats!!! Sooooo beautiful! I love your wedding shoes!! Please, dont forget post modelling pics!! Congrats!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



What lucky!! Here there isnt sales until 6th January... 
Congrats on your new boots!


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.



Beautiful. They look lovely on you. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



Congrats!




Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



Congrats on your 1st pair! They are stunning. Best wishes for your wedding!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Felicious*, Fabulous!!!!! The strass just lights up the photo!

*bprimuslevy*, gorgeous boots!!!

*Stilly*, what a deep, fantastic purple... fantastic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



These are so gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dessye

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c


 
What an incredible first pair!!! 

Congrats on your upcoming nuptials!


----------



## hazeltt

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



These are so beautiful! They are well worth it despite the bad weather! Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> Another homerun for the Queen of Pigalles! These are fabulous! Oh my


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh, I love anything purple!!  Lovely addition stilly


 


mularice said:


> Amazing Stilly!!!!
> Pigalle's look amazing from you and the colour is AH-MAY-ZING! x
> 
> Edit: I just realised the only adjective I used there was amazing. Sorry, distracted whilst making cupcakes!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous!! Cute color! Congrats!


 


wannaprada said:


> Stilly: you have motivated me to get another pair of Pigalle's. You wear them so well!


 


hazeltt said:


> The colour is delish! You wear them so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first sale score! These boots are amazing!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful. They look lovely on you. Congrats!!


 
Thanks for the sweet words *aoqtpi, beagly, mularice, CRISPEDROSA, wannaprada, hazeltt & BagsR4Me*!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving those beauties, Felicious!!


----------



## wannaprada

*Bp*: I'm jealous! I love, love, love those boots! Hope I can score a pair on sale soon! Congrats!
*Felicious*: those are simply beautiful! I cannot believe you do not plan on wearing those until 2014!! I couldn't wait a week much less two years! Congrats!


----------



## amorris

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!



OH MY GOODNESS - they are gorgeous! And how it sparkles!!!! Congrats!! x


----------



## BattyBugs

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



These are well worth the walk. Congratulations!


----------



## amd_tan

Wow!!! Stunning shoes!!!! Definitely very fitting for a special day 




Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c


----------



## 318Platinum

Felicious said:
			
		

> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



CONGRATS on the engagement AND CONGRATS on your Something Blue!! This is BEYOND WORDS GORGY!! I have seen/held this very shoe in the Dallas Boutique and I could hold it and stare at it for weeks straight!! I LOVE it and I would have done the same for them, darling!! How lucky and what a great way to end a not so very pleasant journey! Can't wait to see pics from your special day!!! Congrats again on your VERY first (Of many, I'm sure! ;-D) pair of CLs!!!


----------



## Cfms1808

Are CL Heel shoes comfortable? I dont have CL yet and saving to get one this xmas. I wanted a snakeskin heel shoes but not sure my size and how comfy are they. Can anyone tell me? I usually am size 6.5 in Gucci shoes.


----------



## Bruja

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c


Congrats on your upcoming wedding and you gorgeous shoes!


----------



## martinaa

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



Gorgeous!! Congrats on Your first pair - wonderful!


----------



## aoqtpi

bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



Wow, what a trek! These are def worth it though! Congrats on your first pair and your upcoming wedding!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cfms1808 said:


> Are CL Heel shoes comfortable? I dont have CL yet and saving to get one this xmas. I wanted a snakeskin heel shoes but not sure my size and how comfy are they. Can anyone tell me? I usually am size 6.5 in Gucci shoes.



Here are a couple of threads to help you find an answer.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...fo-and-advice-read-first-page-624294-245.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-louboutin-comfort-thread-567053.html


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies- *now I know why I have to stay away, I want everything!!!

MrsMP- Congrats and on sale!!!
Loubieloo- I love peacock shoes!!!
Nat-love them all, but the Blue ostrich and Panama VP, wow!!! Congrats they are fantastic!!!*
WannaPrada- Super T, very nice!
LamborghiniGirl - Those are special!
Vuittongirl- *Very nice Maggies!
Mularice- That red looks great on you!
Fumi- I wish I could wear that style, congrats!
A morris- They look fantastic on you!
Skislope- I think those are great! If only I could wear them...
Stilly- That color looks amazing on your legs!!!
Borimuslevy- Congrats, very nice!
Felicious- Perfection! Congrats!!!*

If I forgot anyone, congrats!!! Wear them in good health*


----------



## cts900

I am woefully behind but I congratulate each of you on your fabulous buys!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.



Amazing!! Congrats! They are fabulous!



bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



Love these boots! Congrats!!



Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



Wow! Isn't that strass color breathtaking in real life? Congrats! It is so special that you are wearing them on your wedding day


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am way behind in this thread. But congrats to everyone on their purchases!!!

Here is my latest CL purchase. I know I posted these pics in my collection thread but they are so special to me that I thought I would post them here too Thank you for letting me share!

*Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm*


----------



## BattyBugs

l.a_girl19 said:


> I am way behind in this thread. But congrats to everyone on their purchases!!!
> 
> Here is my latest CL purchase. I know I posted these pics in my collection thread but they are so special to me that I thought I would post them here too Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> *Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm*



They are stunning. Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

Sorry ladies, I've been MIA for a while, so this will be a big bulk post, i hope i didn't miss anyone out!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/photo23ex.jpg/



*J*, those are just AMAZING so stunning, I like this colourway so much more IRL, I saw your outfit pictures in the other thread too and you looked so chic!




amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*



I love that new bag (maybe it's for the 20th anniversary), and the Chartreuse 8 Mignons are such fabulous shoes, I too loved them even more after seeing *Carlinha* & *Jenay* with them here & Blake too, sadly there's none left in my size. Can't wait to see what outfits you pair with them!


skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..



These are just to die for, major congrats on scoring these, you'll get used to the lower heel height, with all that fabulosity going on!



stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.


That purple colour is so rich and beautiful, you always make me want to buy a pair of Pigalles, but I think I'd look like a baby deer finding its legs in them!



bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!


Wow, congrats on getting such a good sale deals, the Harlettys are perfect for this season!



Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



Wow  what a way to join the club, congrats on such a showstopping first pair, they are so sparkly & pretty and will look amazing at your wedding!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I am way behind in this thread. But congrats to everyone on their purchases!!!
> 
> Here is my latest CL purchase. I know I posted these pics in my collection thread but they are so special to me that I thought I would post them here too Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> *Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm*



I think the Samira Strass is my fave lower heeled strass shoe, the meridian blue is such a beautiful crystal colour! Congrats on such a special pair!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> They are stunning. Congrats!



Thank you!!! I am so happy that I got them



heiress-ox said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been MIA for a while, so this will be a big bulk post, i hope i didn't miss anyone out!
> 
> 
> I think the Samira Strass is my fave lower heeled strass shoe, the meridian blue is such a beautiful crystal colour! Congrats on such a special pair!



Thank you!! Yes, I agree. I don't usually get 100mms but the heel height works really well with the shape of the shoe and well they are just so amazing


----------



## stilly

BellaShoes said:


> *Felicious*, Fabulous!!!!! The strass just lights up the photo!
> 
> *bprimuslevy*, gorgeous boots!!!
> 
> *Stilly*, what a deep, fantastic purple... fantastic!


 


SpursGirlJen said:


> Hi Ladies- *now I know why I have to stay away, I want everything!!!
> 
> MrsMP- Congrats and on sale!!!
> Loubieloo- I love peacock shoes!!!
> Nat-love them all, but the Blue ostrich and Panama VP, wow!!! Congrats they are fantastic!!!*
> WannaPrada- Super T, very nice!
> LamborghiniGirl - Those are special!
> Vuittongirl- *Very nice Maggies!
> Mularice- That red looks great on you!
> Fumi- I wish I could wear that style, congrats!
> A morris- They look fantastic on you!
> Skislope- I think those are great! If only I could wear them...
> Stilly- That color looks amazing on your legs!!!
> Borimuslevy- Congrats, very nice!
> Felicious- Perfection! Congrats!!!*
> 
> If I forgot anyone, congrats!!! Wear them in good health*


 


cts900 said:


> I am woefully behind but I congratulate each of you on your fabulous buys!!!!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Amazing!! Congrats! They are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these boots! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Isn't that strass color breathtaking in real life? Congrats! It is so special that you are wearing them on your wedding day


 


heiress-ox said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been MIA for a while, so this will be a big bulk post, i hope i didn't miss anyone out!
> 
> 
> *J*, those are just AMAZING so stunning, I like this colourway so much more IRL, I saw your outfit pictures in the other thread too and you looked so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that new bag (maybe it's for the 20th anniversary), and the Chartreuse 8 Mignons are such fabulous shoes, I too loved them even more after seeing *Carlinha* & *Jenay* with them here & Blake too, sadly there's none left in my size. Can't wait to see what outfits you pair with them!
> 
> 
> These are just to die for, major congrats on scoring these, you'll get used to the lower heel height, with all that fabulosity going on!
> 
> 
> That purple colour is so rich and beautiful, you always make me want to buy a pair of Pigalles, but I think I'd look like a baby deer finding its legs in them!
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats on getting such a good sale deals, the Harlettys are perfect for this season!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow  what a way to join the club, congrats on such a showstopping first pair, they are so sparkly & pretty and will look amazing at your wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Samira Strass is my fave lower heeled strass shoe, the meridian blue is such a beautiful crystal colour! Congrats on such a special pair!


 

Thanks so much *Bella, SpursGirlJen, heiress-ox, l.a* and *cts*!!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

A big "Thank you" to *hazeltt, Dessye, BagsR4Me, BellaShoes, aoqtpi and SpursGirlJen*

*BattyBugs*: Thank you. They have the perfect slouch.

*Felicious*: Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and finding the most awesome shoes for the special day.

*CRISPEDROSA*: I couldn't believe my luck.  Of all the stores that have the Harletty these are the only ones I can find on sale. I think I'm pushing my luck by trying to find the Step N Roll on sale, too.

*Wannaprada*: These boots are amazing. I hope you can score a pair. You will love them. They are so comfortable. I feel like I can walk in them all day.

*l.a_girl19*: Thank you. Love your strass. They are too gorgeous.

*heiress-ox*: What I love about these boots is that they are perfect for this Winter and will work for seasons to come. I can't believe I'm putting together most of my Winter looks based on these boots.


----------



## stilly

I saw these on the CL website this week and I knew I had to have them...

Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!

I decided to wear these out last night for their maiden voyage and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. Hopefully with a little more practice I'll become an expert...


----------



## l.a_girl19

bprimuslevy said:


> A big "Thank you" to *hazeltt, Dessye, BagsR4Me, BellaShoes, aoqtpi and SpursGirlJen*
> 
> *BattyBugs*: Thank you. They have the perfect slouch.
> 
> *Felicious*: Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and finding the most awesome shoes for the special day.
> 
> *CRISPEDROSA*: I couldn't believe my luck.  Of all the stores that have the Harletty these are the only ones I can find on sale. I think I'm pushing my luck by trying to find the Step N Roll on sale, too.
> 
> *Wannaprada*: These boots are amazing. I hope you can score a pair. You will love them. They are so comfortable. I feel like I can walk in them all day.
> 
> *l.a_girl19*: Thank you. Love your strass. They are too gorgeous.
> 
> *heiress-ox*: What I love about these boots is that they are perfect for this Winter and will work for seasons to come. I can't believe I'm putting together most of my Winter looks based on these boots.




Thank you!!!




stilly said:


> I saw these on the CL website this week and I knew I had to have them...
> 
> Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!
> 
> I decided to wear these out last night for their maiden voyage and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. Hopefully with a little more practice I'll become an expert...



OMG!!!!Those are super duper sexay!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I am way behind in this thread. But congrats to everyone on their purchases!!!
> 
> Here is my latest CL purchase. I know I posted these pics in my collection thread but they are so special to me that I thought I would post them here too Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> *Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm*



 



stilly said:


> I saw these on the CL website this week and I knew I had to have them...
> 
> Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!
> 
> I decided to wear these out last night for their maiden voyage and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. Hopefully with a little more practice I'll become an expert...



Congrats! I love them - they are so _you_!


----------



## jenayb

Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c



Oh wow! More Meridian Blue Strass!!  



bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!



Oh my gosh I'm so jealous! Are they comfy!?


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.



What an AMAZING colour!!!! I love them so much!

It looks so cold in your pics - how chilly is it where you are right now?


----------



## jenayb

mularice said:


> I said I would post mod pics of Miss Clichy in Royal Red suede and here they are (excuse the legs..)



Wow! Wow wow wow they are fabulous!!! 



skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..



Uh, yes girl. You are crazy. They are fabulous.


----------



## jenayb

amorris said:


> After coming across Carlinha's & Jenay's posts about these particular pair of 150s, I knew I just had to have them! It is not the usual colour that I would buy - but seeing it on Blake, it just makes me want them more!
> 
> I never thought there would still be any of these left as it's been around for quite a while and all the online stores don't stock these anymore. I even emailed/called the US, UK, HK (you name it) CL stores and they were all gone.
> 
> And I thought MY local boutique have 0.99% chance on having them, but today I went there anyway... and these beauties were sitting thereeee!!!
> 
> 
> Introducing my...
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the paper bag - isn't it usually a plain brown CL paper bag?



Shoe twin! Wow, congrats! They were totally meant to be!!!! 



fumi said:


> Hi ladies, you all have beautiful shoes! I'm a frequent lurker on this thread and I just got my first pair of CL heels
> 
> Sexy 100mm



What an amazing, beautiful classic. Congrats  -  you will literally have these babies forever!! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I seriously had the longest day in negotiations, and lots of ups and downs. I am so exhausted. But these shiny stunners were outside my door when I came home tonight!! Best surprise, as I didn't know when they were shipping.  I am in love... I can't get enough of anything gold and shiny



O

M

G



I am NOT above saying how jealous I am!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

jenaywins said:


> Oh wow! More Meridian Blue Strass!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I'm so jealous! Are they comfy!?



Yes, they are comfy. They fit TTS. They have a thicker heel (which feels more stable to me) and are on a platform that makes them feel like I'm walking in my 100mm Simples. I could wear these all day and not feel like it. Don't get me started on the color. I fell in love with Africa suede when I bought the Anthracite Maggie, having an entire boot in this buttery soft suede has me in Heaven. I love these boots!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I saw these on the CL website this week and I knew I had to have them...
> 
> Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!
> 
> I decided to wear these out last night for their maiden voyage and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. Hopefully with a little more practice I'll become an expert...


 Those are fabulous!


----------



## flowergirly

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm*


Dorothy --> OZ --> perfection! 




stilly said:


> Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!


They *are* fabulous!


----------



## Fashion1

These are my new to me Nude 85mm Horaslings. Got these for a great deal because they had some black marks on the nude patent leather, but I had a nude paint pen that did wonders to cover the marks!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>







flowergirly said:


> Dorothy --> OZ --> perfection!



Thank you so much!!! 



Fashion1 said:


> These are my new to me Nude 85mm Horaslings. Got these for a great deal because they had some black marks on the nude patent leather, but I had a nude paint pen that did wonders to cover the marks!



Congrats! What a lovely color! That shade of nude looks lovely on you


----------



## BattyBugs

Fashion1 said:


> These are my new to me Nude 85mm Horaslings. Got these for a great deal because they had some black marks on the nude patent leather, but I had a nude paint pen that did wonders to cover the marks!



Congrats on finding deal on this nice, pretty staple.


----------



## Chins4

A couple of new arrivals this weekend.............

Mrs Boxe in Black Patent - couldn't believe how comfortable these were when I put them on 






And yellow satin Pompadouce


----------



## Felicious

amorris said:


> OH MY GOODNESS - they are gorgeous! And how it sparkles!!!! Congrats!! x


Thank you  They make you wanna dance to make them sparkle even more 



BattyBugs said:


> These are well worth the walk. Congratulations!


Definitely! Thanks



amd_tan said:


> Wow!!! Stunning shoes!!!! Definitely very fitting for a special day


Indeed, the ladies in the store was like 'ohh something blue! thats brilliant' 



318Platinum said:


> CONGRATS on the engagement AND CONGRATS on your Something Blue!! This is BEYOND WORDS GORGY!! I have seen/held this very shoe in the Dallas Boutique and I could hold it and stare at it for weeks straight!! I LOVE it and I would have done the same for them, darling!! How lucky and what a great way to end a not so very pleasant journey! Can't wait to see pics from your special day!!! Congrats again on your VERY first (Of many, I'm sure! ;-D) pair of CLs!!!


Oh yes, this is was the start of an growing CL obsession 



Bruja said:


> Congrats on your upcoming wedding and you gorgeous shoes!


Thanks 



martinaa said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats on Your first pair - wonderful!


Thank you 



aoqtpi said:


> Wow, what a trek! These are def worth it though! Congrats on your first pair and your upcoming wedding!


 Thank you - can't wait for my day to come 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! Isn't that strass color breathtaking in real life? Congrats! It is so special that you are wearing them on your wedding day



Totally! The color change is just breathtaking! And congrats on your Samira Strass - we are Strass twins 



bprimuslevy said:


> *Felicious*: Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and finding the most awesome shoes for the special day.



It was a dream come true 

Here is a quick modelling photo for you all


----------



## l.a_girl19

Chins4 said:


> A couple of new arrivals this weekend.............
> 
> Mrs Boxe in Black Patent - couldn't believe how comfortable these were when I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yellow satin Pompadouce




Beautiful!!! They both look amazing on you



Felicious said:


> Totally! The color change is just breathtaking! And congrats on your Samira Strass - we are Strass twins
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick modelling photo for you all




Strass twins!! Hehe Omg your Fifis look fabulous on you!!! Did you get yours TTS? I got my Samiras 1/2 a size down and it is a good thing because I think that maybe even a full size down would have been better! lol


----------



## Felicious

l.a_girl19 said:


> Strass twins!! Hehe Omg your Fifis look fabulous on you!!! Did you get yours TTS? I got my Samiras 1/2 a size down and it is a good thing because I think that maybe even a full size down would have been better! lol



I'm actually not sure what my TTS is yet. But they measure 24 centimeters inside, just like my foot. They are a size 37.


----------



## phiphi

wow! this thread moves so quickly!! great buys everyone!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chins4 said:


> A couple of new arrivals this weekend.............
> 
> Mrs Boxe in Black Patent - couldn't believe how comfortable these were when I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yellow satin Pompadouce



Congrats on both!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> I saw these on the CL website this week and I knew I had to have them...
> 
> Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!
> 
> I decided to wear these out last night for their maiden voyage and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. Hopefully with a little more practice I'll become an expert...



Those are soooo beautiful!!! If I just found walk on them...  
Congrats!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.


 
beautiful color stilly! I wish I could work the 120 pigalles like you do!!!!



bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!


love!



Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c


 
WOW!!!! What a first pair!! stunning!!!



stilly said:


> I saw these on the CL website this week and I knew I had to have them...
> 
> Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!
> 
> I decided to wear these out last night for their maiden voyage and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. Hopefully with a little more practice I'll become an expert...


 
so elegant stilly!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I am way behind in this thread. But congrats to everyone on their purchases!!!
> 
> Here is my latest CL purchase. I know I posted these pics in my collection thread but they are so special to me that I thought I would post them here too Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> *Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm*


 
excuse me, I just drooled a little .... gorgeous! 



Chins4 said:


> A couple of new arrivals this weekend.............
> 
> Mrs Boxe in Black Patent - couldn't believe how comfortable these were when I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yellow satin Pompadouce


 
fab finds!!



Fashion1 said:


> These are my new to me Nude 85mm Horaslings. Got these for a great deal because they had some black marks on the nude patent leather, but I had a nude paint pen that did wonders to cover the marks!


 
great buy!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> excuse me, I just drooled a little .... gorgeous!




Thank you *dezy*! Love them so much


----------



## wannaprada

Great purchases ladies! I hope to score a new pair this weekend while in NYC. Wish me luck!


----------



## ntntgo

I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.  
A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.  
Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
My Ardoise Python Biancas.


----------



## Lola.Coco

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



Awwwww how wonderful!!!


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.


 
These are amazing!!! I love them!!!


----------



## CocoB

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



I know who bought those for you; I tried to buy them but they were already sold....jenay, you are so amazingly kind. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Congrats! I love them - they are so _you_!


 


jenaywins said:


> What an AMAZING colour!!!! I love them so much!
> 
> It looks so cold in your pics - how chilly is it where you are right now?


 
Thanks *jenay*!!! It was probably only 45 degrees out when I took these shots. Its getting too cold here to model CLs outside...



beagly911 said:


> Those are fabulous!


 
Thanks so much *beagly*!!!



flowergirly said:


> Dorothy --> OZ --> perfection!
> 
> 
> They *are* fabulous!


 
Thanks *flowergirly*!!!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Those are soooo beautiful!!! If I just found walk on them...
> Congrats!!


 
Thank you *CRISPEDROSA*!!! I really love them!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> beautiful color stilly! I wish I could work the 120 pigalles like you do!!!!
> 
> 
> love!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! What a first pair!! stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so elegant stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me, I just drooled a little .... gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> fab finds!!
> 
> 
> 
> great buy!


 
Thanks so much *dezy*!!!




wannaprada said:


> Great purchases ladies! I hope to score a new pair this weekend while in NYC. Wish me luck!


 
Thanks *wannaprada*!!! Good luck in NYC!!!


----------



## stilly

Felicious said:


> Thank you  They make you wanna dance to make them sparkle even more
> 
> 
> Definitely! Thanks
> 
> 
> Indeed, the ladies in the store was like 'ohh something blue! thats brilliant'
> 
> 
> Oh yes, this is was the start of an growing CL obsession
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Thank you - can't wait for my day to come
> 
> 
> 
> Totally! The color change is just breathtaking! And congrats on your Samira Strass - we are Strass twins
> 
> 
> 
> It was a dream come true
> 
> Here is a quick modelling photo for you all


 
I love your modeling shot!!!
So beautiful!!!


----------



## ntntgo

Chins4 said:


> A couple of new arrivals this weekend.............
> 
> Mrs Boxe in Black Patent - couldn't believe how comfortable these were when I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yellow satin Pompadouce


 
Did I miss the reveal on the other ones?  Not that these aren't fabulous.  You have impeccable taste.


----------



## rdgldy

So many beautiful new additions!!  Congratulations, ladies.


----------



## ntntgo

stilly said:


> My latest Pigalle 120s...in Purple Patent!!!
> I love the color and I couldn't resist adding them to my collection.


 
*Stilly*-you have such amazing style.  You should be a shoe model.



bprimuslevy said:


> My first CL sale score. The Harletty boot in Africa suede. Yay!


 
Congrats on beautiful boots.  I'm dying for these but how many pairs of boots can I wear in FL?  Oh, right, that many.  Love them.



Felicious said:


> I have finally joined the shoe club today! I went to buy my first CL's, my dream wedding shoes
> 
> I went to the boutique in Copenhagen, i had to walk 2 kilometers in the blistering cold to get there. It was raining and storming - typical Danish weather this time of the year. Finally got to the store wet and cold. Inside they where playing christmas music, and everyone was bubbely and happy. They pulled out the last pair of shoes in my size, and they fit like a dream. I was floating around the store - they just had to be mine, mine for that very special day in 2014! I forgot all about the weather the rest of the day, inside my mind it was christmas, snowing and sunny
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pair of Fifi Strass 100 Suede Burma in Meridian Blue  They are right here next to me, can't stop looking at them - Its gonna be hard to not wear them before the wedding! Gonna save the shiny red soles for the wedding - but gonna break them in on the soft carpet, so they fit perfectly.
> 
> Finally a little iPhone video so you can see how much they sparkle!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18hbqOYc2c


 
Again with the cute shopping bag.  Congrats on your upcoming wedding.  Perfect shoes.  They look great on you.!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I am way behind in this thread. But congrats to everyone on their purchases!!!
> 
> Here is my latest CL purchase. I know I posted these pics in my collection thread but they are so special to me that I thought I would post them here too Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> *Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm*


 
Gorgeous.  You just have the best shoes.



stilly said:


> I saw these on the CL website this week and I knew I had to have them...
> 
> Intoducing my new Nude Crosspiga 120s!!!
> 
> I decided to wear these out last night for their maiden voyage and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. Hopefully with a little more practice I'll become an expert...



Stilly-you are such a fashion icon yet so classic.  You have the best legs.



Fashion1 said:


> These are my new to me Nude 85mm Horaslings. Got these for a great deal because they had some black marks on the nude patent leather, but I had a nude paint pen that did wonders to cover the marks!


 
Can't go wrong with nude, comfort and style.  Great purchase.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies! Lovely new purchases!!!

*Ntntgo*! I am so happy for you!!!!! Congrats on your HG!!! *Jenay*, you are a doll!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



Omg that is so amazing What a great friend! They are beyond gorgeous! Congrats!



ntntgo said:


> *Stilly*-you have such amazing style.  You should be a shoe model.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on beautiful boots.  I'm dying for these but how many pairs of boots can I wear in FL?  Oh, right, that many.  Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the cute shopping bag.  Congrats on your upcoming wedding.  Perfect shoes.  They look great on you.!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.  You just have the best shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly-you are such a fashion icon yet so classic.  You have the best legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with nude, comfort and style.  Great purchase.



Oh my...thank you so much for the kind words. There are many TPFers and their CL collections that I admire...you are of course one of them!


----------



## bling*lover

Fashion1 said:


> These are my new to me Nude 85mm Horaslings. Got these for a great deal because they had some black marks on the nude patent leather, but I had a nude paint pen that did wonders to cover the marks!


 
Congrats they are lovely and the nude is perfect on you!



Chins4 said:


> A couple of new arrivals this weekend.............
> 
> Mrs Boxe in Black Patent - couldn't believe how comfortable these were when I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yellow satin Pompadouce


 
That yellow satin is gorgeous, congrats on both of your new additions!



ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.


 
They are amazing Nat, what a very special friend you have! Congrats, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## beagly911

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these? My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet." Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend. It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love. Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.


Oh what a fabulous friend!!  Knowing how much you wanted to replace them and then finding them....WOW!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.


----------



## jenayb

tigertrixie said:


> I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.



Aw, I love these! I had them and returned them because the arch was too high for me... And they hit my ankle bone and hurt! Ouch! ush:


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



Oh they look so fabulous on you!


----------



## Luv n bags

jenaywins said:


> Aw, I love these! I had them and returned them because the arch was too high for me... And they hit my ankle bone and hurt! Ouch! ush:



Thanks, Jenay! Now that I have been walking around in them in my house, they are rubbing on my ankle bone, too.


----------



## jenayb

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks, Jenay! Now that I have been walking around in them in my house, they are rubbing on my ankle bone, too.



I think they'll break in over time and soften, KWIM? I just wasn't patient with mine and, truth be told, I already have the Vicky boot in black suede so there was zero reason to have both. I'm really pathetic. 

Anyways, congrats they look great on you. They really do.


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



Awww --- that is just an amazing bestie you have there! Giving you her HG!  Brings tears to my eyes *dabs eyes*  So sweet!


----------



## MissSwan

Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so



Congrats! Fab color! love those!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tigertrixie said:


> I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.



Beautiful boots!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



OMG! Love this color! Congrats on them! I want I want!


----------



## poppyseed

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.


 
Haha I was watching these too, congrats they are gorgeous!!The colour is amazing. I would love to see modeling pics pretty please!!


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.




You have an amazing and kind friend! I adore this colour and material! Congrats!

Edit: Just saw it was Jenay - her amazing shoe luck has rubbed off on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

tigertrixie said:


> I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.



Love the black suede!


----------



## aoqtpi

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.



Congrats! I hadn't seen this colourway before, and they are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jönathan

tigertrixie said:


> I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.



Gorgeous! I'd love to see those in the outfit thread!


----------



## Jönathan

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.



Congrats!

They're beautiful! I really like the color and the bow detail on the vamp is pretty!


----------



## ntntgo

MissSwan said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.



Why a great pair of classic, classy shoes. Congrats!


----------



## ntntgo

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.



I love these. I'm so jealous. I bought them & my arch is too high for them. Keep them & be patient.  They'll give. They're great on you.


----------



## ntntgo

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Oh they look so fabulous on you!



As you know, it's not easy to render me speechless.  Thank you.  You did it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.


 
This is one of my all time favorite pairs ever!! And so HTF!!! Congrats on a major score!


----------



## Shoezz

skislope15 said:


> Posted these in a reveal already but wanted to share here....am i crazy, im honestly on the fence about this pair, i think its because ive been wearing open toe 140's for so long a closed pointed toe 100 is just such a change..



Mmmmm...Gurlll!!! Where? When, and how?  Are these DIYs or did you purchase them like this?  I die for a pigalle and you Totally killed it with these..


----------



## skislope15

Shoezz said:


> Mmmmm...Gurlll!!! Where? When, and how? Are these DIYs or did you purchase them like this? I die for a pigalle and you Totally killed it with these..


 
Thanks shoezz, I got these from Bergdorf, they actually came like this I am totally not creative enough to do a DIY like this.


----------



## BattyBugs

Chins4 said:


> A couple of new arrivals this weekend.............
> 
> Mrs Boxe in Black Patent - couldn't believe how comfortable these were when I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yellow satin Pompadouce



Congratulations!



ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



They are gorgeous! Jenay, you are such a doll.



tigertrixie said:


> I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.



This is such a great style on you.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these? My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet." Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend. It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love. Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.


 
wow. I. need. new. friends. lol jk simply amazing, the shoes and the story behind them-one of the best shoe stories ever


----------



## BattyBugs

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.



Congratulations on your upcoming wedding & on finding the perfect shoe for that special day.


----------



## bling*lover

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.


 
Congratulations they are gorgeous, and the color is amazing!



tigertrixie said:


> I got these today.  They are extremely comfy, but I wish the shaft was higher.  Suede Vicky 120mm.


 
Congrats tiger, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## laleeza

ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



Now THAT is the spirit of Christmas! What an awesome friend and an amazing pair of shoes!
Just unbelievable!


----------



## BellaShoes

*MissSwan*, what a gorgeous shade of purple!

Fabulous *Tiger*, you cannot go wrong with a great CL bootie!


----------



## BellaShoes

Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!

Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these 

*Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*


----------



## rdgldy

*bella,* I just love the colorway of your maggies!


----------



## beagly911

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*


Oh I LOVE them!!


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> *Stilly*-you have such amazing style.  You should be a shoe model.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on beautiful boots.  I'm dying for these but how many pairs of boots can I wear in FL?  Oh, right, that many.  Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the cute shopping bag.  Congrats on your upcoming wedding.  Perfect shoes.  They look great on you.!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.  You just have the best shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly-you are such a fashion icon yet so classic.  You have the best legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with nude, comfort and style.  Great purchase.


 
Thanks nat!!!
If only I could find someone to hire me as a shoe model and give me free shoes life would be pure bliss!!!


----------



## stilly

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*


 
These shoes look spectacular on you *Bella*!!!
The combination of your legs and those shoes is just amazing!!!


----------



## Dessye

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.



Those are just beautiful!   Congrats on such a great find!



BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*



Those are absolutely perfection on you!!!


----------



## Dessye

J'enay!  You are such a beautiful person inside and out!!


----------



## amd_tan

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*



Wow 
They are gorgeous!!! I really need to add a pair of Maggies to my collection! Did you take your TTS in these or did you have to size up? Xo


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*



I love them in this color, Bella!


----------



## BattyBugs

This pair really needs no explanation.

TaDa!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dog hair everywhere, no matter how often I vacuum.


----------



## TinyEe

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous AEGIS for helping me along with these
> 
> Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie
> 
> Hi
> I'm new to this site and I've been looking around a bit... I must say these CL are to die for!... They are perfect shade for your complexion great choice!! Enjoy! PS I officially decided a need a pair of CL!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!



so hot!! they look great on you


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> so hot!! they look great on you




Aww, thanks LG!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

We are shoe twins, batty!! Congrats, girlie!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Lizzie!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*



Bella, they are gorgeous!!!! 

As usual they look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## Jönathan

BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!



Batty, 

Congrats! They're gorgeous! 

They great on you too!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!



Shoe twins!!!   Simply gorgeous on you   I though the dog hair in the picture was cat hair on my computer screen and I tried to wipe it away!


----------



## FashionGuru1988

Fashion1 said:


> These are my new to me Nude 85mm Horaslings. Got these for a great deal because they had some black marks on the nude patent leather, but I had a nude paint pen that did wonders to cover the marks!



I would love to know more about the nude paint pen. I have nude heels that have marks on them and have no idea what to do! 
Thanks


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!! 

Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks. 





I decided to go with the grey!


----------



## amd_tan

BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!



Batty these are so stunning! Another Maggie purchase on this thread  I really do need a pair to add to my collection!!


----------



## amd_tan

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



Wow!! These look great when worn! You are totally rocking this style! Are they comfy to walk in? You made a great choice! I would go for the grey too!


----------



## PetitColibri

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



Congrats !
I didn't know they existed in grey !
I got mine in beige and I love them !


----------



## BattyBugs

Jönathan;20497990 said:
			
		

> Batty,
> 
> Congrats! They're gorgeous!
> 
> They great on you too!





Dessye said:


> Shoe twins!!!   Simply gorgeous on you   I though the dog hair in the picture was cat hair on my computer screen and I tried to wipe it away!





amd_tan said:


> Batty these are so stunning! Another Maggie purchase on this thread  I really do need a pair to add to my collection!!



 I am a lucky Bat, for sure.


----------



## BattyBugs

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



They are fierce and fabulous at the same time. Congrats, Nerdy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



Love these! Gray is such a beautiful color!! They look great on you!! Good choice


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Not a shoe purchase....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*


 
oh Bella I LOOOOOVVEEEEE them!!!



BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!


 
gorgeous Batty congrats! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!


 
love the grey Nerdy! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Not a shoe purchase....


 
so lovely, can't wait for mine to arrive!!


----------



## Jönathan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Not a shoe purchase....



Congrats!

It's a wonderful book! The photography is amazing!


----------



## Jönathan

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



Congrats they look stunning on you!


----------



## DemoiselleD

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!




Love them but could barely walk when I tried them on! I'm used to 160s but theres just something about the bye bye..

They do look great on you btw


----------



## 9distelle

MissSwan said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here so bear with me please! I am new to the Loubi owners world, even though I've been in love with them for years! Last week I just scored my first deal and I'm incredibly happy, seems like the whole world has changed! Hopefully this will be the beginning of a beautiful friendship and extensive collection!  I found these beauties on eBay and got them for my wedding next year in May. They're a pair of the lovely Matches limited edition plum Bow T Dorcet. Was lucky enough to score them for half price of what they originally cost.


Simply awesome, huge congrats for your first pair of CLs!!!
...Mod pics please


----------



## Fashion1

FashionGuru1988 said:


> I would love to know more about the nude paint pen. I have nude heels that have marks on them and have no idea what to do!
> Thanks


 
Hi there, sure it is the DecoColor Fine Line Opaque Paint Marker. I got it about a year ago at Michaels, but I think they were discontinuing the line around that time so not sure if they are still available anywhere. I bet any other brand paint marker would work though. The color I used is 200s - Rosewood, but I would suggest wearing the shoes to the store and then just comparing to find the best color match. The color looks darker on the cap but applied lighter. You want to blot it after applying so it blends in better, but it is much better than seeing black marks and it covered it well. Hope that helps!


----------



## Luv n bags

This thread moves so fast!

Thanks for all the compliments on the Vicky.  I am loving everyones new additions... Bow, Maggies and the Bye Byes.  Beautiful!


----------



## GrRoxy

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous AEGIS for helping me along with these
> 
> Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie



Ooohmy... They re fab!


----------



## Bruja

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!


I was in the same boat but got the black. They look great on you !


----------



## LVoepink

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Not a shoe purchase....


 
so pretty!!


----------



## Dessye

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!


 
They are stunning on you!!!!   How did you size in them, *Nerdy*?


----------



## BattyBugs

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Not a shoe purchase....



Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Dezy!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!


 WOW, love them Batty!


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Not a shoe purchase....


Yea Cris, I'm hoping to get mine soon!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!


 Those are great nerdy...hmmm another possibility for my future!


----------



## heiress-ox

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



Ah I just love these, I think they're so unique & the grey is such a lovely colour for them! I haven't ventured into the 160s yet so I've been hesitant on this style, but dare I say the Bye-Bye looks relatively comfortable for its height



BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!



Fabulous - what a great pair!



BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*



Maggie heaven, these are just tdf, I love the way the baseball leather sparkles! 



ntntgo said:


> I don't think these qualify as a new purchase since, when I got home from work, there was box waiting for me.
> I thought, "What the heck are these?  My 2 new pair haven't even left Europe yet."  Much to my surprise and through the tears, I received the most special, perfect, stunning (running out of words) shoes from one of my bestie best friends in the world.
> A few years ago, I ruined my Ardoise ADs and never thought I would be able to replace them.
> I am one of the luckiest people in the world to have such a special person in my life.
> Who gives their friend, yes, GIVES, as a Christmas gift, her HG?
> With love in my heart and such humility, I present the most amazing Christmas present that I have ever received from a friend.  It makes them 1000 times more special that it was the thought put in to it, the work, the love.  Yes, I'm gushing.
> My Ardoise Python Biancas.



Wow *nat*, what an amazing pair, you are so lucky to have your HG once again (they are my HG too, still hunting though) and how absolutely lovely of *Jenay* to find and gift them for you, congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Yea Cris, I'm hoping to get mine soon!
> 
> 
> Those are great nerdy...hmmm another possibility for my future!





heiress-ox said:


> Ah I just love these, I think they're so unique & the grey is such a lovely colour for them! I haven't ventured into the 160s yet so I've been hesitant on this style, but dare I say the Bye-Bye looks relatively comfortable for its height
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous - what a great pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie heaven, these are just tdf, I love the way the baseball leather sparkles!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow *nat*, what an amazing pair, you are so lucky to have your HG once again (they are my HG too, still hunting though) and how absolutely lovely of *Jenay* to find and gift them for you, congrats!



Thank you both!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent Rolandes coming back from the airport...


----------



## stilly

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!


 
These look amazing on you *Nerdy*!!!
I love the look!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Rolandes coming back from the airport...


 Very nice addition stilly.


----------



## Dessye

Beautiful!  Glad you see you 'branching out'


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*


 
 They are absolutely fabulous Bella, I'm in love!! Congrats!



BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!


 
Congrats Batty they look amazing on you!



stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Rolandes coming back from the airport...


 
Congrats, they are lovely!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



I'm so glad you ended up going with the grey!! I loved the black on you, but OH that grey...


----------



## xCookiedoughx

I figure out i could rest in these when im tired of wearing heels! 


Louis Matelasse version royal blue suede


----------



## mularice

Sorry for general shout out but all these beautiful Maggies are making me tres jealous!! I feel like I want a pair but I can't find any in the UK? How do they size? TTS?

Also Stilly, you wear those Rolande/Rolando slings so gorgeously. Mine look horrendous on me I never wear them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!



I love the Bye Byes! Gorgeous! Congrats!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Not a shoe purchase....



Yay!!! Congrats!! I got it as an Xmas present from dbf!! So excited to finally get to look through it!!



stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Rolandes coming back from the airport...



Beautiful as always! They look amazing you



xCookiedoughx said:


> I figure out i could rest in these when im tired of wearing heels!
> 
> 
> Louis Matelasse version royal blue suede



WowThe color is stunning!!!! I love this pair! Congrats!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!



They are just..well, TDF. I love these Maggies! They look fabulous on you Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

xCookiedoughx said:


> I figure out i could rest in these when im tired of wearing heels!
> 
> 
> Louis Matelasse version royal blue suede


 OMG, those are an awesome color and suede, lovely!


----------



## bprimuslevy

xCookiedoughx said:


> I figure out i could rest in these when im tired of wearing heels!
> 
> 
> Louis Matelasse version royal blue suede


 These are cute.


----------



## bprimuslevy

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!


 Love the grey.  How high is the heel? Do you find them comfortable?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

xCookiedoughx said:


> I figure out i could rest in these when im tired of wearing heels!
> 
> 
> Louis Matelasse version royal blue suede



very cool! i'd love to see how these look in an outfit  congratulations on your new kicks


----------



## ntntgo

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!



Stunning. Wear them in the best of health & fashion. Mwah!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*


 
oh bella! those are gorgeous on you! I love this pose  



BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!


 
simply fabulous  but not simple at all!



stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Rolandes coming back from the airport...


 
very very classy!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i'm so far behind on this thread i don't know where to start!!! Congrats ladies on all the fab new purchases!!!
> 
> Last month i had a lovely surprise when another bird flew into town and did some shopping with me!! I was trying to decide between these two colors of the Bye-Bye at Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the grey!


 

so sophisticated!


----------



## Dessye

xCookiedoughx said:


> I figure out i could rest in these when im tired of wearing heels!
> 
> 
> Louis Matelasse version royal blue suede



Wow, love them!!  Mod pics?


----------



## beagly911

Came home from work with a fever and not feeling great...nothing like a new pair of CL's to help make you feel better!


















They are so easy to wear and very comfortable!


----------



## BagsR4Me

I am ridiculously behind on this thread--it moves SO fast.

All of the new purchases are so pretty. Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*



So, so, SO PRETTY!


----------



## missgiannina

*My New Madame Butterfly Leopard FW 11'* :


----------



## missgiannina

*My No 299 burgundy suede and phyton:*


----------



## anjali

missgiannina said:
			
		

> My New Madame Butterfly Leopard FW 11' :



Where did u get those?!!!


----------



## yajaira

anjali said:


> Where did u get those?!!!



Yes we need to know!!!


----------



## beagly911

missgiannina said:


> *My No 299 burgundy suede and phyton:*


 
Lovely additions miss, the No 299's are gorgeous!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> Came home from work with a fever and not feeling great...nothing like a new pair of CL's to help make you feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so easy to wear and very comfortable!



beagly, those are HOT!!! congrats on the new CL's, nothing like CL's can cheer you up. But such hot shoe probably won't help the fever!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

missgiannina said:


> *My New Madame Butterfly Leopard FW 11'* :



stunning! congratulations on both of your gorgeous new pairs, you look wonderful in them. These leopard ones make my heart flutter


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so behind it's not funny! Great purchases ladies! The Maggie's are so TDF! Maybe DH will let me get a pair this weekend!


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> beagly, those are HOT!!! congrats on the new CL's, nothing like CL's can cheer you up. But such hot shoe probably won't help the fever!


 Thanks LG, I can't wait to wear them tomorrow.


----------



## Dessye

*Beagly*: Sorry to hear you're not feeling well  but congrats on your new beauties!  They look fab on you!! 

*MissG*:  Double shoe twins!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Batty*!! Love your Leopard Maggies!

*Nerdy*, the bye bye's llok fab on you, your arch is perfect for them.. perfect!

*Crisped*!!! YAY!!! Mine is still on backorder!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *dezy, roxy* and *heiress*!!! I am actually going to strass the suede with silver shade swarovskis 

Thank you all sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my *MissGiannina*!!! Your new pairs are TDF!!! The leopard MBPs!!!!

*Stilly*, fab rolandes!


----------



## beagly911

Dessye said:


> *Beagly*: Sorry to hear you're not feeling well  but congrats on your new beauties! They look fab on you!!
> 
> *MissG*:  Double shoe twins!


 
Thanks Dessye, I love them - so different, I've never actually seen this style and have no idea what it is but its fun.  DH decided to share whatever germ he brought home from work...ugh!  I feel better than I did this afternoon!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *beagly, rdgldy, stilly, dessye, amd* (1/2 size up for me) *batty*, *tiny_E* (welcome to tPF!!!) awww, *jonathan*, thank you!


----------



## Bruja

missgiannina said:


> *My No 299 burgundy suede and phyton:*


I love these


----------



## AEGIS

omg i love them!! in my studying haze i missed this post but in my procrastination i found it!

i love them!!!  the maggie club is an addicting one!

glad you got them so quickly and that you love them!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Alas! I am a member of the Maggie club!
> 
> Thank you fabulous *AEGIS* for helping me along with these
> 
> *Anthracite/African Suede 140mm Maggie*


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *dezy, roxy* and *heiress*!!! I am actually going to strass the suede with silver shade swarovskis
> 
> Thank you all sooooo much!!!!!




omgomgomgomg!!! i cannot wait until that happens


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> *My No 299 burgundy suede and phyton:*



love your latest additions!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

missgiannina said:


> *My New Madame Butterfly Leopard FW 11'* :


Amazing on you, congrats!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

missgiannina said:


> *My No 299 burgundy suede and phyton:*



Congrats on both! They look great on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

We are bouncing down the road & I am on my iPad, so please forgive me for not commenting individually. It is just too difficult. The additions are fantastic, ladies. Congratulations!

Bella


----------



## anniethecat

Sorry for the general shout out....all your new purchases are fab ladies!


----------



## whimsic

Black leather,  pony hair, and metal. Perfection! 



BattyBugs said:


> This pair really needs no explanation.
> 
> TaDa!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Very nice addition stilly.


 


Dessye said:


> Beautiful! Glad you see you 'branching out'


 


bling*lover said:


> They are absolutely fabulous Bella, I'm in love!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Batty they look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, they are lovely!


 


mularice said:


> Sorry for general shout out but all these beautiful Maggies are making me tres jealous!! I feel like I want a pair but I can't find any in the UK? How do they size? TTS?
> 
> Also Stilly, you wear those Rolande/Rolando slings so gorgeously. Mine look horrendous on me I never wear them!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> I love the Bye Byes! Gorgeous! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats!! I got it as an Xmas present from dbf!! So excited to finally get to look through it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always! They look amazing you
> 
> 
> 
> WowThe color is stunning!!!! I love this pair! Congrats!!


 


BellaShoes said:


> Oh my *MissGiannina*!!! Your new pairs are TDF!!! The leopard MBPs!!!!
> 
> *Stilly*, fab rolandes!


 

Thanks so much *beagly, Dessye, mularice, l.a* & *Bella*!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

missgiannina said:


> *My No 299 burgundy suede and phyton:*


 
UAU ... :worthy:     :urock:  !!!


----------



## jenayb

I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends! 

*Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*






*Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*






*No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*






*Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*






*Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*



Jenay,


Congrats on the beautiful new additions!


----------



## beagly911

Gorgeous new additions Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thank you loves!


----------



## dc419

Wow! wow! wow!!!!! The colors, the print, the strass...all beautiful additions jenay!!



jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh dear heaven *Jenay*..... the leopard pony hair VP's, Carnival Pigalle and the Clichy!!!!! GAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Dessye

Yay, *J'enay*!  Came in here to drool too    By the way, in your thread I like the pic with the beer the best


----------



## evanescent

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*



You HAVE been a very busy bird indeed, Jenay! Love every single pair!! The Pigalle Carnivale..


----------



## evanescent

My contribution to this thread, the Corneille 100! I really love the style but I think I would prefer a slightly higher heel height - 120 in patent would be perfect thanks!


----------



## Dessye

evanescent said:


> My contribution to this thread, the Corneille 100! I really love the style but I think I would prefer a slightly higher heel height - 120 in patent would be perfect thanks!



Wow, *evanescent*!  Those are just stunning on you.  I wasn't too fond of the Chiara but with the Maudissima thrown in, these are *SEXY*!!! Congrats!


----------



## meltdown_ice

evanescent said:


> My contribution to this thread, the Corneille 100! I really love the style but I think I would prefer a slightly higher heel height - 120 in patent would be perfect thanks!



Wow, they look amazing on you! I have the chiara but i much prefer this Off ordering them now


----------



## amusedcleo

This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different!  Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection

Pigalle Pollock 100


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different!  Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100



Beautiful pair!! Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*



Gorgeous new additions!!  Love each pair of them!


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*


 Quite a gorgeous haul Jenay. Congratulations!


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats ! those are gorgeous! Last year I liked the Chiara and now the Corneille are even more sexy!


evanescent said:


> My contribution to this thread, the Corneille 100! I really love the style but I think I would prefer a slightly higher heel height - 120 in patent would be perfect thanks!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> My contribution to this thread, the Corneille 100! I really love the style but I think I would prefer a slightly higher heel height - 120 in patent would be perfect thanks!


Ok, these are going on my have to have list!  Congrats they are gorgeous!!



amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different! Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100


Love these, like you said each one is unique so open the box is even more exciting to see what the pattern is!


----------



## amd_tan

amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different!  Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100




So pretty! I love the pattern on yours, like the pink in the front!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohh, amused, they are fab!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different! Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100


beautiful!



evanescent said:


> My contribution to this thread, the Corneille 100! I really love the style but I think I would prefer a slightly higher heel height - 120 in patent would be perfect thanks!


very cute!



jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*


 
gorgeous finds J! Love the ron rons!



missgiannina said:


> *My No 299 burgundy suede and phyton:*


 


missgiannina said:


> *My New Madame Butterfly Leopard FW 11'* :


 
both so gorgeous!



beagly911 said:


> Came home from work with a fever and not feeling great...nothing like a new pair of CL's to help make you feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so easy to wear and very comfortable!


such a cute pair!



xCookiedoughx said:


> I figure out i could rest in these when im tired of wearing heels!
> 
> 
> Louis Matelasse version royal blue suede


love the color!



stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Rolandes coming back from the airport...


 
lovely stilly!


----------



## jeshika

amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different!  Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100



gorgeous, *amused*!!!  don't you love how each pair is different? mine are yellow at the tip. i love the pink!


----------



## Stina Lee

Gorgeous purchases, ladies! I've just purchased my second pair of CL's over the weekend. I worked really hard all year and figured I'd earned them! Already eying my third purchase which will hopefully happen after the holidays! 

Check out my brand new nude patent proratas (which were so nicely identified by the lovely ladies on this forum!) Sorry for the low quality mod shots- I couldn't get a nice shot of me wearing them in my pajamas but had to share anyway!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Stina Lee said:


> Gorgeous purchases, ladies! I've just purchased my second pair of CL's over the weekend. I worked really hard all year and figured I'd earned them! Already eying my third purchase which will hopefully happen after the holidays!
> 
> Check out my brand new nude patent proratas (which were so nicely identified by the lovely ladies on this forum!) Sorry for the low quality mod shots- I couldn't get a nice shot of me wearing them in my pajamas but had to share anyway!



Beautiful, classic and comfortable!! Congrats!


----------



## Jönathan

Stina Lee said:


> Gorgeous purchases, ladies! I've just purchased my second pair of CL's over the weekend. I worked really hard all year and figured I'd earned them! Already eying my third purchase which will hopefully happen after the holidays!
> 
> Check out my brand new nude patent proratas (which were so nicely identified by the lovely ladies on this forum!) Sorry for the low quality mod shots- I couldn't get a nice shot of me wearing them in my pajamas but had to share anyway!



Congrats!

What a great classic style. They look stunning on you!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stina Lee

Thank you, *CRISPEDROSA* and *Jonathan*! I absolutely love them. I can't wait for them to be 100% comfortable. My TTS is 8.5 in non CL's and my only other pair of CL's is a 39- these are a 38.5. That patent is so stiff and brutal on the feet at first but any bigger and my heel would slip out! Trying the sock trick before taking them to the cobbler for stretching! I'll be sure to post a pic the first time I wear them out of the house!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*


 
Gorgeous, all of them! Huge congrats!!!




evanescent said:


> My contribution to this thread, the Corneille 100! I really love the style but I think I would prefer a slightly higher heel height - 120 in patent would be perfect thanks!


 
Very pretty. Congrats!




amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different! Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100


 
Those are really lovely, congrats!




Stina Lee said:


> Gorgeous purchases, ladies! I've just purchased my second pair of CL's over the weekend. I worked really hard all year and figured I'd earned them! Already eying my third purchase which will hopefully happen after the holidays!
> 
> Check out my brand new nude patent proratas (which were so nicely identified by the lovely ladies on this forum!) Sorry for the low quality mod shots- I couldn't get a nice shot of me wearing them in my pajamas but had to share anyway!


 
They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> beautiful!
> 
> 
> very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous finds J! Love the ron rons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> such a cute pair!
> 
> 
> love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely stilly!


Thanks dezy!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Stina Lee said:


> Gorgeous purchases, ladies! I've just purchased my second pair of CL's over the weekend. I worked really hard all year and figured I'd earned them! Already eying my third purchase which will hopefully happen after the holidays!
> 
> Check out my brand new nude patent proratas (which were so nicely identified by the lovely ladies on this forum!) Sorry for the low quality mod shots- I couldn't get a nice shot of me wearing them in my pajamas but had to share anyway!


 
lovely classic pair!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass

My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s


----------



## 318Platinum

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s



BEAUTIFUL! I sooooo want these in 140! Nude and Black Patent! Congrats on this beautiful classic, and I am more than sure with a few wears, they will stretch nicely.


----------



## tigerkitty

Not really recent purchase but I realized I never posted this when I got them as birthday gift from him. hehe


----------



## tigerkitty

Glitter Sexy sling.


----------



## tigerkitty

Beverly suede mini square.


----------



## chanel*liz

tigerkitty said:


> Glitter Sexy sling.


 
Gorg!


----------



## PursenLouboutin

Love them


----------



## PursenLouboutin

archygirl said:


> Found these suede booties at Duet in Livingston. $285. Not sure of the style name...can anyone assist? They are majorly comfortable, more so than my Lastic ones...


 

I think yours are Sigourney


----------



## moshi_moshi

PursenLouboutin said:


> Love them


 
are those red suede para la cruz?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moshi_moshi said:


> are those red suede para la cruz?!


 
I was just thinking the same thing! I didn't know those even existed!


----------



## BagsR4Me

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s


 
Absolutely beautiful. Congrats!




tigerkitty said:


> Not really recent purchase but I realized I never posted this when I got them as birthday gift from him. hehe


 
Congrats on all 3!



PursenLouboutin said:


> Love them


 
Wow, nice haul. Congrats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I didn't know those even existed!


 
me either... they're lovely whatever style they are.

BTW your new AVI is AMAZINGGGGGG


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

318Platinum said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I sooooo want these in 140! Nude and Black Patent! Congrats on this beautiful classic, and I am more than sure with a few wears, they will stretch nicely.


 
Thank you so much! You're a brave woman, I could never do these in a 140!!!!!



tigerkitty said:


> Not really recent purchase but I realized I never posted this when I got them as birthday gift from him. hehe


 


tigerkitty said:


> Glitter Sexy sling.


 


tigerkitty said:


> Beverly suede mini square.


 
great buys tiger!



PursenLouboutin said:


> Love them


 
fabulous! 



BagsR4Me said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Congrats!


 
thank you!


----------



## indypup

PursenLouboutin said:


> Love them



  Red suede PLC AND fuxia satin Joli Noeuds?!?!  I'm dying over here!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s



hot!! i hope your toes warm up to them  i know they will look AMAZING on you!!


----------



## amd_tan

Such a pretty and lovely pair!! They are one of the basic shoes I would love to add to my collection!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s


----------



## annamoon

fab heels, love the pointed toes again, you will get so many looks wearing them and enjoy!!!

hope the toes dont suffer to much before they settle down. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hot!! i hope your toes warm up to them  i know they will look AMAZING on you!!


 


amd_tan said:


> Such a pretty and lovely pair!! They are one of the basic shoes I would love to add to my collection!


 


annamoon said:


> fab heels, love the pointed toes again, you will get so many looks wearing them and enjoy!!!
> 
> hope the toes dont suffer to much before they settle down.


 
Thank you ladies! I did actually wear them to church and lunch on Sunday and my toes survived for 3 hours in them. I was in pain later though, but I'm sure my prego swollen feet have something to do with that too!


----------



## tigerkitty

chanel*liz said:


> Gorg!



Thank you!


----------



## archygirl

amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different! Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100


 
These shoes are heaven incarnate! Beautiful....


----------



## 318Platinum

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you so much! You're a brave woman, I could never do these in a 140!!!!!



LOL, apparently, I can't either, because I can't find them in my size!!! LOL, I have never tried them on, but I am against the classic Pigalle because it's too short. I jumped for joy when I hear of a 140 pigalle plato. I hope I am able to find them. I will immediately buy them in both colors, even though I have like 2 1/2 black CLs.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm on my BIL's laptop (very slow), so forgive the general congratulations on all the new additions.

Also, a big  for compliments on my latest.


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I didn't know those even existed!


Oh no-another pair I need to hunt down????   Gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s


 
I guess we're shoe twins *dezy*!!! (I have the 140s but close enough)
They're gorgeous!!!
It took me a while to break mine in...


----------



## PursenLouboutin

moshi_moshi said:


> are those red suede para la cruz?!


 
Yes, those are red suade PLC


----------



## PursenLouboutin

Wow, nice haul. Congrats![/QUOTE]

Thanks


----------



## PursenLouboutin

Closer look to my red suede Para la cruz


----------



## PursenLouboutin

My CL new addition,

Banana 140 patent calf/cork in camel


----------



## PursenLouboutin

indypup said:


> Red suede PLC AND fuxia satin Joli Noeuds?!?! I'm dying over here!


 


Thanks  and the fuchsia satin joli Noeuds are amazingly comfy ( still walk in it even now I'm 6 months pregnant  )


----------



## amusedcleo

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s


 
Dezy, those are simply gorgeous !  I may have been bitten by the Pigalle bug


----------



## amusedcleo

Sorry for the general shout out ladies but for some reason the mulit quote function isn't working for me here at work.  
Thank you *CRISPEDROSA*, *Beagly*, *AMD_TAN*, *Bella*, *Dezy*, *Jeshika* and *BagsR4Me.  *I can't wait to be able to wear them!  8 months from now when I do wear them I'll be sure to post modeling pics.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PursenLouboutin said:


> Closer look to my red suede Para la cruz



those are nice!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PursenLouboutin said:


> Closer look to my red suede Para la cruz


 
Wow these are amazing!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

PursenLouboutin said:


> Closer look to my red suede Para la cruz


 
Beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> I guess we're shoe twins *dezy*!!! (I have the 140s but close enough)
> They're gorgeous!!!
> It took me a while to break mine in...


 
thank you stilly, I have hope!!!



PursenLouboutin said:


> My CL new addition,
> 
> Banana 140 patent calf/cork in camel


 
very nice!



amusedcleo said:


> Dezy, those are simply gorgeous ! I may have been bitten by the Pigalle bug


 
thank you! really the 120mm heel is so nice to have as a break from my 150s


----------



## beagly911

PursenLouboutin said:


> Closer look to my red suede Para la cruz


Lovely!  I love the suede and color!



PursenLouboutin said:


> My CL new addition,
> 
> Banana 140 patent calf/cork in camel


 So versitile, Love  them!


----------



## stilly

OK so I couldn't resist getting these.

I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
Can I get away with it?


----------



## indypup

*Stilly*, your Pollocks have made me decide that I really do like them!  What a gorgeous pair!


----------



## AEGIS

wow--stunning....but no i don't think they're very holiday-ee



stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?


----------



## BagsR4Me

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



These are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## amusedcleo

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?


 
Another gorgeous pollock!  I can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## chanel*liz

tigerkitty said:


> Glitter Sexy sling.


 


stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?


 
I just got mine also, shoe twin  i think absolutely you could wear them to a holiday party! what are you wearing them with?


----------



## jeshika

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



SO PRETTY!!!!!


DO IT, *stilly*! you will look so awesome nobody will care that it is a summer shoe!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?


 
...sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



GORGEOUS!!! I have ALWAYS been they type of person that doesn't care what other people think about what I am wearing, it's more that I love it, and I want to wear it, so I'm gonna ROCK it!! I know everyone doesn't live up to that type of thinking, but just because it is a summer shoe, that wouldn't stop me. I really want these now.  Whatever you decide, I am sure it will be FAB!!!! Enjoy these beauties!!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



They are gorgeous, and I am sure you can get away with it.


----------



## Felicious

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



Its all about confidence Stilly  Then you can wear almost anything 


I hope to get my hands (and feet) on a pair of those one day - love them!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



Stilly,

Congrats! They're gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



You can def get away with it! These are gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



Amazing!!


----------



## Nadin22

Stina Lee said:


> Gorgeous purchases, ladies! I've just purchased my second pair of CL's over the weekend. I worked really hard all year and figured I'd earned them! Already eying my third purchase which will hopefully happen after the holidays!
> 
> Check out my brand new nude patent proratas (which were so nicely identified by the lovely ladies on this forum!) Sorry for the low quality mod shots- I couldn't get a nice shot of me wearing them in my pajamas but had to share anyway!



Congrats! They are beautiful and look great on you.


----------



## Nadin22

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s



They are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

tigerkitty said:


> Beverly suede mini square.



Congrats! They are all great. Shoe twins on the nude patent Biancas 

And your cat is so cute!


----------



## Nadin22

PursenLouboutin said:


> Closer look to my red suede Para la cruz





PursenLouboutin said:


> My CL new addition,
> 
> Banana 140 patent calf/cork in camel



Congrats, they are great!


----------



## Nadin22

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



Congrats, they are stunning!


----------



## tigerkitty

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! They are all great. Shoe twins on the nude patent Biancas
> 
> And your cat is so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## PursenLouboutin

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?


 
Sooo Gorgeous!!!!!!

and Yes, I think u should wear them to Any party in the nearest future


----------



## PursenLouboutin

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats, they are great!


 
Thanks


----------



## PursenLouboutin

beagly911 said:


> Lovely! I love the suede and color!
> 
> 
> So versitile, Love  them!


 
Thanks, although the Red PCL from last year buy, they are still lovely


----------



## PursenLouboutin

BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful!


 

Thanks


----------



## PursenLouboutin

very nice!
 
 
 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



Oh wow! They are so stunning!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



stilly these are a perfect addition to your pigalle collection!! gorgeous. i think you could definitely werar them to a holiday party, with a gold dress they would look fabulous. or black, or even navy... i could keep going! they are lovely. can't wait to see the outfits you think up!


----------



## stilly

martinaa said:


> ...sooo beautiful!!!!


 


318Platinum said:


> GORGEOUS!!! I have ALWAYS been they type of person that doesn't care what other people think about what I am wearing, it's more that I love it, and I want to wear it, so I'm gonna ROCK it!! I know everyone doesn't live up to that type of thinking, but just because it is a summer shoe, that wouldn't stop me. I really want these now.  Whatever you decide, I am sure it will be FAB!!!! Enjoy these beauties!!


 


Miss T. said:


> They are gorgeous, and I am sure you can get away with it.


 


Felicious said:


> Its all about confidence Stilly  Then you can wear almost anything
> 
> 
> I hope to get my hands (and feet) on a pair of those one day - love them!


 



			
				Jönathan;20555068 said:
			
		

> Stilly,
> 
> Congrats! They're gorgeous!


 


aoqtpi said:


> You can def get away with it! These are gorgeous!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Amazing!!


 


Nadin22 said:


> Congrats, they are stunning!


 


PursenLouboutin said:


> Sooo Gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> and Yes, I think u should wear them to Any party in the nearest future


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh wow! They are so stunning!


 
Thanks so much *martinaa, 318Platinum, Miss T., Felicious, Jonathan, aoqtpi, CRISPEDROSA, Nadin, PursenLouboutin & l.a_girl*!!!

If I can find the right dress in my closet, I'll wear them to a holiday party I'm attending this weekend and post some modeling pics.


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



  Lucky you, you got a bright pair - yay! As for wearing them for a Xmas party, they would be PERFECT!  There's no such thing as summer/winter shoe would it comes to CL


----------



## Dessye

PursenLouboutin said:


> Closer look to my red suede Para la cruz





PursenLouboutin said:


> My CL new addition,
> 
> Banana 140 patent calf/cork in camel





tigerkitty said:


> Glitter Sexy sling.





tigerkitty said:


> Beverly suede mini square.





Stina Lee said:


> Gorgeous purchases, ladies! I've just purchased my second pair of CL's over the weekend. I worked really hard all year and figured I'd earned them! Already eying my third purchase which will hopefully happen after the holidays!
> 
> Check out my brand new nude patent proratas (which were so nicely identified by the lovely ladies on this forum!) Sorry for the low quality mod shots- I couldn't get a nice shot of me wearing them in my pajamas but had to share anyway!





tigerkitty said:


> Not really recent purchase but I realized I never posted this when I got them as birthday gift from him. hehe





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s



Congrats, ladies on your beautiful shoes! 

*PursenLoub*: love your family shot too!!   I love those ?turquoise Greissimo mules!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Lucky you, you got a bright pair - yay! As for wearing them for a Xmas party, they would be PERFECT! There's no such thing as summer/winter shoe would it comes to CL


 
Thx Dessye!! I think I'm going to wear them this weekend!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Thx Dessye!! I think I'm going to wear them this weekend!!!



Yay!


----------



## tigerkitty

Hot pink Lady Peep!


----------



## yayasredsole

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372



good! they do exist. i was starting to get worried they only were coming in framboise. this is a wonderful reveal!


----------



## 318Platinum

tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372



MMMMMMMMMM, so DELICIOUS!!!! CONGRATS on this HOTT CL!!  I can't wait to see mod pics!!  Where did you find these?


----------



## HermesLuv

tigerkitty said:
			
		

> Hot pink Lady Peep!



Congratulations shoe twin!


----------



## martinaa

tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372


 
Wow, congrats!


----------



## mularice

Where did you find the hot pink LPs?! I know there was a pair on eBay in a 36.5 but I didn't know my size in them. CONGRTS though on these! They are too gorgeous.


----------



## 9distelle

tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372


Congrats they are beautiful. Shoe twins on LPs!
Mod pics pls


----------



## tigerkitty

LamborghiniGirl said:


> good! they do exist. i was starting to get worried they only were coming in framboise. this is a wonderful reveal!



Thank you!! Yeah I was actually looking at the Bianca in hot pink but they all sold out on CL website. Then I saw these LP on Barneys.com.


----------



## tigerkitty

318Platinum said:


> MMMMMMMMMM, so DELICIOUS!!!! CONGRATS on this HOTT CL!!  I can't wait to see mod pics!!  Where did you find these?



Thank you! LOL will try to do some model pics...but too shy to show my not so pretty feet.  I found these on Barneys website.


----------



## tigerkitty

martinaa said:


> Wow, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## tigerkitty

mularice said:


> Where did you find the hot pink LPs?! I know there was a pair on eBay in a 36.5 but I didn't know my size in them. CONGRTS though on these! They are too gorgeous.



Thank you!  I found these on Barneys website. They still have a bunch of different sizes.


----------



## r6girl2005

My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.


----------



## tigerkitty

9distelle said:


> Congrats they are beautiful. Shoe twins on LPs!
> Mod pics pls



Thank you!  I still need to get used to the height of the heels. They are so high and I'm afraid I will fall.


----------



## tigerkitty

r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.



Hot & super cute!!! I was looking at these but they all sold out. Where did u find them? CONGRATS!!


----------



## lizhorne87

My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596



mod pics! mod pics! please!!! congratulations


----------



## soleilbrun

r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.


 Pink perfection!


----------



## soleilbrun

lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596


 
Congratulations! They are TDF


----------



## beagly911

tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372


 
Love them!



r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.


Terrific addition, they look great on you!



lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596


Oh WOW...stunning!  Mod pics please!


----------



## 318Platinum

r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.





lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596





*R6Girl*, these are SUPER DELICIOUS!!!!! You really make me want them now!!  Congrats!! 

*LizHorne*, congrats on this purchase, as visually, this is the ONLY HIGHNESS I think i'd wear because of the print, and slight texture. PLEASE MOD pics!!!!!


----------



## myu3160

r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.



Absolutely gorgeous mod pics!! I die!!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats r6 and lizhorne!!!

I love the Highness -- I must get a pair now!  I tried them on recently and am in love!!


----------



## myu3160

lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596



This may be the only highness that I absolutely love! Mod pics asap!!! Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372





r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.



*tigerkitty* & *r6girl2005*, way to go with the hot pink! Both are gorgeous. Congrats!!




lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## missgiannina

Lady peep Sling phyton carnival


----------



## soleilbrun

missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival


 Oh la la la!!


----------



## 318Platinum

tigerkitty said:


> Thank you! LOL will try to do some model pics...but too shy to show my not so pretty feet.  I found these on Barneys website.



Oh, NONSENSE!!! I'm sure they are FAB!!! I totally understand, though. I can't wait to see them!!! I need a LP in my life!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival



gorgeous! the colors are so brilliant!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596



wow! love them!

Please, post modelling pics!! Congrats on those!


----------



## jeninvan

missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival


 Congratulations...absolutely lovely on you


----------



## chanel*liz

missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival


 
shoe twin!!!!! they are AMAZING!!


----------



## Bruja

lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596


I love these! I hope to see modelling pics because I am debating on getting a pair myself.


----------



## r6girl2005

Aren't they?! Thanks!!



soleilbrun said:


> Pink perfection!



Thanks again!!



beagly911 said:


> Terrific addition, they look great on you!



Thanks again for helping me with everything!!



318Platinum said:


> *R6Girl*, these are SUPER DELICIOUS!!!!! You really make me want them now!!  Congrats!!







myu3160 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous mod pics!! I die!!



Thanks Dessye!



Dessye said:


> Congrats r6 and lizhorne!!!



I found them at Saint-Honore in Paris. Congrats on your hot pink LPs!!



tigerkitty said:


> Hot & super cute!!! I was looking at these but they all sold out. Where did u find them? CONGRATS!!



Thanks! 



BagsR4Me said:


> *tigerkitty* & *r6girl2005*, way to go with the hot pink! Both are gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## BellaShoes

*tiger*, oh my, I love the Lady Peep!!!!!

*r6girl*, yay! More Hot Pink!!! Love the Bianca too!

I just adore my Hot Pink Pigalle Platos!!!

*lizhorne*, your new highness are pretty fab! Modeling pics??

*missgiannina*.... loving your new Carnivals!!!


----------



## phiphi

purple present for christmas!


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> purple present for christmas!



phi, 

Congrats they're gorgeous!! 

I can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## phiphi

Jönathan;20566758 said:
			
		

> phi,
> 
> Congrats they're gorgeous!!
> 
> I can't wait to see mod pics!



thank you jon!!!


----------



## lizhorne87

Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> purple present for christmas!


Oh Phi, they are incredible!! but I'm a sucker for anything purple and exotic also...TDF!!  :worthy:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> purple present for christmas!



Beautiful! Congrats phiphi! 



r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.



I like your high dorsum :shame:
The shoes aren't bad either 



stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?



YAY!!! I knew you'd get them Stilly! THey're sooooo you!
And yes, I think you'd be able to wear them any season!!! You have a fab wardrobe, anything you pick will be gorgeous! Congrats again!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s



hehe, they're so classy Dezy! Congrats, I'm sure you wear them well!



jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*



Girl, you have too many fabulous shoes!!! :worthy:


----------



## chanel*liz

lizhorne87 said:


> Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.
> 
> View attachment 1543960
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543962
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543963


 
wow!!


----------



## heychar

tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372



I love and want these they are so pretty Congrats


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> purple present for christmas!


What a present, congrats!!!
mod pics pls


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Oh Phi, they are incredible!! but I'm a sucker for anything purple and exotic also...TDF!!  :worthy:



agreed! purple is my favourite colour - and this pair is spectacularly special. thank you for your kind words, beagly!


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Beautiful! Congrats phiphi!



thank you C!!


----------



## phiphi

9distelle said:


> What a present, congrats!!!
> mod pics pls



thank you so so much!!! i'm plotting outfits for this pair!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival



Those are beautiful. Congrats!




phiphi said:


> purple present for christmas!



Yay, shoetwin! They're gorgeous. *LOVE.* Huge congrats!!




lizhorne87 said:


> Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.
> 
> View attachment 1543960
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543962
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543963



Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## myu3160

lizhorne87 said:


> Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.
> 
> View attachment 1543960
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543962
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543963


They look amazing on you! Yay for being the same shoe size! I feel the same way about my daffs, I wish I got a 1/2 size smaller =/


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> purple present for christmas!



I love these more and more every time I see them! Congrats on a gorgeous pair!


----------



## aoqtpi

lizhorne87 said:


> Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.
> 
> View attachment 1543960
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543962
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543963



My goodness that leopard is FANTASTIC! Congrats!


----------



## mdepaola

I actually got these shoes a few months ago, but I'm pretty new to the forums and still trying to figure things out on here!  Anyway, here are my very first pair of Louboutins!!!!!

Lady Lynch






(sorry about the unattractive heel grips!)






I've never seen this style on the forums really, but I love love love them!  I've already worn the crap out of them as you can probably see in the pictures!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## orangeboxaddict

lizhorne87 said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.



Wow those are gorgeous heels!!! Love them!!


----------



## sammix3

Aw hope you'll find them!  I have small feet too and I have a hard time finding CLs that actually fit good. *sigh.  What we do for CLs.



lizhorne87 said:


> Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.
> 
> View attachment 1543960
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543962
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543963


----------



## sammix3

Bought the black patent Ron Ron wedges last week.  I wore them a couple times last week and my toes were super squished!  :cry:  I put them on my the stretcher and they seem much better, we'll see how they feel tomorrow.  If they're comfy, I'm sensing another pair will be on the way.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*sammix* could you post a modeling pic??? I am thinking about the ron ron zeppas but am unsure of how I can incorporate it into my wardrobe. They are beautiful though & I love the pitch of ron ron's!


----------



## aoqtpi

mdepaola said:


> I actually got these shoes a few months ago, but I'm pretty new to the forums and still trying to figure things out on here!  Anyway, here are my very first pair of Louboutins!!!!!
> 
> Lady Lynch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry about the unattractive heel grips!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen this style on the forums really, but I love love love them!  I've already worn the crap out of them as you can probably see in the pictures!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Thanks for sharing! They're a gorgeous first pair!



sammix3 said:


> Bought the black patent Ron Ron wedges last week.  I wore them a couple times last week and my toes were super squished!  :cry:  I put them on my the stretcher and they seem much better, we'll see how they feel tomorrow.  If they're comfy, I'm sensing another pair will be on the way.



OMG how did I not know these existed? They're fab! Mod pics?


----------



## sammix3

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for sharing! They're a gorgeous first pair!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG how did I not know these existed? They're fab! Mod pics?



They come in nude patent and leopard pony hair too. 

I'll take some proper modeling pics tomorrow.


----------



## tigerkitty

heychar said:


> I love and want these they are so pretty Congrats



Thank you!!


----------



## sammix3

ikaesmallz said:


> *sammix* could you post a modeling pic??? I am thinking about the ron ron zeppas but am unsure of how I can incorporate it into my wardrobe. They are beautiful though & I love the pitch of ron ron's!



Will wear them out tomorrow and post some


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry to hear about your squished toes sammi... I love the Ron Ron but needed to switch to the simple for the same reason.


----------



## aoqtpi

sammix3 said:


> They come in nude patent and leopard pony hair too.
> 
> I'll take some proper modeling pics tomorrow.



My goodness, I may have to get the nude patent! Would you happen to know who carried those?

Can't wait to see your mod pics


----------



## sammix3

aoqtpi said:


> My goodness, I may have to get the nude patent! Would you happen to know who carried those?
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pics



They have them at e-comm, NM, and I believe Saks.  I got the black ones from NM SF but didn't see the nude ones there, so I don't think they're available yet.


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> Sorry to hear about your squished toes sammi... I love the Ron Ron but needed to switch to the simple for the same reason.



I hope they won't feel squished when I take them out tomorrow because I really like these!


----------



## tigerkitty

heychar said:


> I love and want these they are so pretty Congrats



I see your help me find list, the hot pink LP available in your size on Barneys website. Just so you know.


----------



## martinaa

lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596



Beautiful shoes, congrats! Look fabulous on You!



missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival



Congrats! Gorgeous!



phiphi said:


> purple present for christmas!



Congrats! Lovely color!


----------



## nycmarilyn

Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique


----------



## Nadin22

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



Congrats! They are amazing!


----------



## martinaa

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



 Love Your new shoes, wonderful!!!!!


----------



## heychar

tigerkitty said:


> I see your help me find list, the hot pink LP available in your size on Barneys website. Just so you know.



Thanks for the info! I saw them there! but i'm hoping one of the France stores will have them as I dread to think how much custom charges I would incur from USA to UK


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



bianca carnaval!!!


----------



## Bruja

lizhorne87 said:


> Thank you ladies! Im in love!!! The only thing is, I wish I would have gone 1/2 size smaller, but Im a 35 and not sure how hard it would be to find a 34.5?? Anyways, here are some mod pics, sorry, not the best quality. I just got home from work and I'm VERY tired! Im thinking about purchasing the blk highness with the red toe, but ONLY if I can get them in a 34.5.
> 
> View attachment 1543960
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543962
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543961
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543963



I love them. They look great on you!!


----------



## sleepykitten

lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596



amazing! they look great on you


----------



## sophinette007

WOW  I love them!!!!! Oh please! Post some modelling pics! I hesitated a lot between those and the carnaval pigalle but I haven't had any chances to see how the Bianca would look in caranavl python before purchasing so opted for the Pigalle! I love my Pigalle but I must see those are so gorgeous!



nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



So pretty!!


----------



## aoqtpi

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



They're so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## nycmarilyn

sophinette007 said:


> WOW  I love them!!!!! Oh please! Post some modelling pics! I hesitated a lot between those and the carnaval pigalle but I haven't had any chances to see how the Bianca would look in caranavl python before purchasing so opted for the Pigalle! I love my Pigalle but I must see those are so gorgeous!



Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)


----------



## sophinette007

nycmarilyn said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)


 
Thank you for taking time to do it!
They look gorgeous on you! Love them very much!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nycmarilyn said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)


 


Fantanstic!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nycmarilyn said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)



i know what you mean! i have noticed no matter how small i try on biancas they always feel big. i am usually a 36, but got mine in a 35, and even still they slip off! but i still love them, and i love them even more on you!!! they look amazing on you


----------



## sammix3

nycmarilyn said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)



They're soooo gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!


----------



## GrRoxy

sammix3 said:
			
		

> As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!




Ooh they re beautiful! Looking forward for info about how comfy these babies are!


----------



## 318Platinum

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



Lol, I called them last night and they told me they had these!!!! I don't remember if they had my size, but I am looking for just "Row-Shuh" Python. Thats how the SA I was talking to pronounced it. I am really tired of SAs pronouncing shoes one way, and then another is telling me it's another way!! It makes me sound like I don't know what the ***l i'm talking about!!!  At any rate, they are Gorgy and the Mod pics are DIVINE!!!! I kinda want them now, but I have to stick to my "one-shoe-deal"!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm back on the grid, but still traveling. So...I am just going to say congratulations, everyone.


----------



## BellaShoes

nycmarilyn, your biancas are fab!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!



sammix, 

Super cute! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jönathan

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



Congrats!


They're incredible!


----------



## BagsR4Me

mdepaola said:


> I actually got these shoes a few months ago, but I'm pretty new to the forums and still trying to figure things out on here!  Anyway, here are my very first pair of Louboutins!!!!!
> 
> Lady Lynch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry about the unattractive heel grips!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen this style on the forums really, but I love love love them!  I've already worn the crap out of them as you can probably see in the pictures!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats on your 1st pair of CLs! Very pretty.




sammix3 said:


> Bought the black patent Ron Ron wedges last week.  I wore them a couple times last week and my toes were super squished!  :cry:  I put them on my the stretcher and they seem much better, we'll see how they feel tomorrow.  If they're comfy, I'm sensing another pair will be on the way.



Those are very pretty and they look great on you. Congrats!!




nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



AMAZING! They look fabulous on you. Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

nycmarilyn said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)


 
They look amazing on you. They are so gorgeous, congrats!



sammix3 said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!


 
They look lovely on you sammi, congrats!


----------



## sammix3

Thanks everyone!



GrRoxy said:


> Ooh they re beautiful! Looking forward for info about how comfy these babies are!






			
				Jönathan;20576614 said:
			
		

> sammix,
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!





BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on your 1st pair of CLs! Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very pretty and they look great on you. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING! They look fabulous on you. Congrats!





bling*lover said:


> They look amazing on you. They are so gorgeous, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> They look lovely on you sammi, congrats!


----------



## xhalted1

missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival


Those are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## xhalted1

Here's my recent purchase. Leopard Calf Hair Maggies.  I know a lot of ladies on here already have them, but I love them


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fabulous xhalted, I never tire looking at them!


----------



## xhalted1

BellaShoes said:


> They are fabulous xhalted, I never tire looking at them!


Thank you BellaShoes! I've had my eye on them for so long, so I was soo excited that they went on sale.  I love leopard print!


----------



## beagly911

xhalted1 said:


> Here's my recent purchase. Leopard Calf Hair Maggies. I know a lot of ladies on here already have them, but I love them
> 
> View attachment 1545176


I love the maggies!!  Great choice, Congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

xhalted1 said:


> Thank you BellaShoes! I've had my eye on them for so long, so I was soo excited that they went on sale.  I love leopard print!



I love CL Leopard... I cannot believe I scored the Bianca in sale!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

xhalted1 said:


> Here's my recent purchase. Leopard Calf Hair Maggies.  I know a lot of ladies on here already have them, but I love them
> 
> View attachment 1545176



Congrats, shoe twin!


----------



## xhalted1

BattyBugs said:


> Congrats, shoe twin!


Thanks BattyBugs! I cannot wait to rock these during a girls night out! My friends are going to flip.


----------



## mularice

So very jealous you got the Maggies! And on sale too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



those are gorgeous!!! they seem like they fit you well even though you say they're half size big. They look great


----------



## myu3160

nycmarilyn said:


> Shoes I picked up last night at the boutique



Congrats!!! I got all excited when I saw that these were 34.5! Yay for small footed twinies!


----------



## chanel*liz

xhalted1 said:


> Here's my recent purchase. Leopard Calf Hair Maggies. I know a lot of ladies on here already have them, but I love them
> 
> View attachment 1545176


 
Woohoo! shoe twins


----------



## ikaesmallz

sammix3 said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!



yaaay the modeling pics, thank you! they are gorgy!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

xhalted1 said:


> Here's my recent purchase. Leopard Calf Hair Maggies. I know a lot of ladies on here already have them, but I love them
> 
> View attachment 1545176


 
Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

ikaesmallz said:


> yaaay the modeling pics, thank you! they are gorgy!!



Thank you my dear


----------



## needloub

In the midst of the sale frenzy, I stumbled upon this pair when *Ayala* posted it on the deals thread. I have loved these flats for a long time and I wish I had a pair in red. However I will enjoy my black greasepaint balacorta's for a very long time. I don't think the pic does the shoe justice...I just love the sparkles it emits!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

needloub said:


> In the midst of the sale frenzy, I stumbled upon this pair when *Ayala* posted it on the deals thread. I have loved these flats for a long time and I wish I had a pair in red. However I will enjoy my black greasepaint balacorta's for a very long time. I don't think the pic does the shoe justice...I just love the sparkles it emits!



Greasepaint was awesome! The shoes look really comfy, congrats!!!


----------



## needloub

^Thanks! They are comfortable and they are a perfect fit with a bit of extra room. I hate snug shoes LOL!


----------



## Ayala

needloub said:


> In the midst of the sale frenzy, I stumbled upon this pair when *Ayala* posted it on the deals thread. I have loved these flats for a long time and I wish I had a pair in red. However I will enjoy my black greasepaint balacorta's for a very long time. I don't think the pic does the shoe justice...I just love the sparkles it emits!



Yay! I'm so happy they went to a good home!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammix3 said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!



Love how these look on you


----------



## needloub

Ayala said:


> Yay! I'm so happy they went to a good home!



Thank you for posting them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

needloub said:


> In the midst of the sale frenzy, I stumbled upon this pair when *Ayala* posted it on the deals thread. I have loved these flats for a long time and I wish I had a pair in red. However I will enjoy my black greasepaint balacorta's for a very long time. I don't think the pic does the shoe justice...I just love the sparkles it emits!


 
I like them. Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## needloub

^Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> In the midst of the sale frenzy, I stumbled upon this pair when *Ayala* posted it on the deals thread. I have loved these flats for a long time and I wish I had a pair in red. However I will enjoy my black greasepaint balacorta's for a very long time. I don't think the pic does the shoe justice...I just love the sparkles it emits!



Oh mah gahhhhhh these are fabulous!


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Jenay*! I feel very lucky to have finally snagged a pair!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> In the midst of the sale frenzy, I stumbled upon this pair when *Ayala* posted it on the deals thread. I have loved these flats for a long time and I wish I had a pair in red. However I will enjoy my black greasepaint balacorta's for a very long time. I don't think the pic does the shoe justice...I just love the sparkles it emits!


Oh love greasepaint, lovely!


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Beagly*!


----------



## beagly911

A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:


















What a great way to finish a Monday!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great find beagly!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to finish a Monday!


 
great find!


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to finish a Monday!



Congrats!! The color is amazing!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to finish a Monday!



One of my favorite colors in this style!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to finish a Monday!


 

Congrats beagly on a great find! Such a pretty colour


----------



## samina




----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to finish a Monday!


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!




samina said:


>


 
Lovely color. Congrats!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to finish a Monday!



gorgeous color!!! very nice addition beagly  congrats on such a cool find!!



samina said:


>



love the rich blue color!! love them!


----------



## beagly911

BellaShoes said:


> Great find beagly!!!


 


chanel*liz said:


> great find!


 



			
				Jönathan;20585751 said:
			
		

> Congrats!! The color is amazing!


 


needloub said:


> One of my favorite colors in this style!


 


poppyseed said:


> Congrats beagly on a great find! Such a pretty colour


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color. Congrats!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous color!!! very nice addition beagly  congrats on such a cool find!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the rich blue color!! love them!


 Thank you all so much, I LOVE the color and the New Simples are soooo comfy...I wore them all day today and actually could wear them again tomorrow!! And just might!


----------



## anniethecat

I posted these in the fall sales thread too, but here are my new Chartruese 8 Mignons 120


----------



## anniethecat

samina said:


>


 
Beautiful!  I love Declics!


----------



## CocoB

anniethecat said:


> I posted these in the fall sales thread too, but here are my new Chartruese 8 Mignons 120



Gor-geous!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the color Samina!

Annie, congrats, they are fab!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

anniethecat said:


> I posted these in the fall sales thread too, but here are my new Chartruese 8 Mignons 120



Ohhhh congrats! these are gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> A great ebay find, New Simples in teal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great way to finish a Monday!



Congrats! Great find beagly!


----------



## sophinette007

anniethecat said:


> I posted these in the fall sales thread too, but here are my new Chartruese 8 Mignons 120


 
I love them!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Indieana

Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel 

Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey


----------



## myu3160

Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey



Love them!


----------



## martinaa

Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey



Gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Indieana, gorgeous! Nude Bianca??


----------



## Indieana

BellaShoes said:


> Indieana, gorgeous! Nude Bianca??



Yep - wanted them for ages, tried on some Mago's too but the Bianca won!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

anniethecat said:


> I posted these in the fall sales thread too, but here are my new Chartruese 8 Mignons 120


 


Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey


 

Both are gorgeous! Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## needloub

Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey



Love your nude Bianca's! I have wanted a pair for ages!


----------



## samina

BellaShoes said:


> Love the color Samina!
> 
> Annie, congrats, they are fab!



Bella - Thank you hun x


----------



## samina

BellaShoes said:


> Love the color Samina!
> 
> Annie, congrats, they are fab!





anniethecat said:


> I posted these in the fall sales thread too, but here are my new Chartruese 8 Mignons 120


Annie - Congrats! I saw these in black and purple and they are lovely in the 120 height!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey



What a sweet hubby! And what gorgeous shoes!!  Happy 30th!


----------



## chanel*liz

Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey


 
one of my fav pairs ever!!!


----------



## travellingpurse

nycmarilyn said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)



OMG ! that's an amazing purchase ! do you know which stores carry that design in Daffodile? 
i'm in love 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## xhalted1

BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## xhalted1

chanel*liz said:


> Woohoo! shoe twins


----------



## Indieana

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lizhorne87

sammix3 said:


> Aw hope you'll find them!  I have small feet too and I have a hard time finding CLs that actually fit good. *sigh.  What we do for CLs.



It really sucks! Lol.. I tried getting away with buying sz 6 for the longest time, but I had to give up. If they don't fit there is no need spending $1000+  If only someone invented foot implant..


----------



## wannaprada

Sorry for the general shout-out but I am too far behind.  Great purchases ladies!!    Speaking of purchases...


----------



## bprimuslevy

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I am too far behind. Great purchases ladies!!  Speaking of purchases...


 Oh. You can't stop there!


----------



## ntntgo

I know that I said I'm not posting my shoes anymore but this gift from Pairs had to go up.  It, literally, brought tears to my eyes when I opened the box.
This is a gift from my amazing team in Paris. (I believe that you'll see another one of these when my sis gets back home).

The card (which I chose not to share the inside out of respect for my relationships) is amazing, alone.  The book is breathtaking.  But when I opened it and saw that Christian took the time to sign it to me rendered me breathless. 

It is amazing how thoughtful and genuine some of the people at Christian Louboutin truly are.  I am the luckiest girl in the world.

It has renewed my belief in that if you are genuine, helpful, kind and humble, life come backs to you the same.

Happy Holdays to all of my true friends on TPF.


----------



## wannaprada

How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
Ok Bp, I'll keep going.  Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!!  The pics do not do the color justice.  It's soo rich!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going. Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!! The pics do not do the color justice. It's soo rich!!


 
I love the Miss Clichy. These are amazing. Great color. Congrats!


----------



## samina

Wow loving all the new reveals


----------



## glamourbag

ntntgo said:


> I know that I said I'm not posting my shoes anymore but this gift from Pairs had to go up. It, literally, brought tears to my eyes when I opened the box.
> This is a gift from my amazing team in Paris. (I believe that you'll see another one of these when my sis gets back home).
> 
> The card (which I chose not to share the inside out of respect for my relationships) is amazing, alone. The book is breathtaking. But when I opened it and saw that Christian took the time to sign it to me rendered me breathless.
> 
> It is amazing how thoughtful and genuine some of the people at Christian Louboutin truly are. I am the luckiest girl in the world.
> 
> It has renewed my belief in that if you are genuine, helpful, kind and humble, life come backs to you the same.
> 
> Happy Holdays to all of my true friends on TPF.


 Oh this is so special and beautiful. It is a sweet gesture to know how much they appreciate and love you! Happy Holidays


----------



## chanel*liz

wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going. Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!! The pics do not do the color justice. It's soo rich!!


 
they are gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Bags* and *Chanel*! Now I have to figure out how to sneak them into the house since my husband is home and off until the first of the year!


----------



## needloub

ntntgo said:


> I know that I said I'm not posting my shoes anymore but this gift from Pairs had to go up.  It, literally, brought tears to my eyes when I opened the box.
> This is a gift from my amazing team in Paris. (I believe that you'll see another one of these when my sis gets back home).
> 
> The card (which I chose not to share the inside out of respect for my relationships) is amazing, alone.  The book is breathtaking.  But when I opened it and saw that Christian took the time to sign it to me rendered me breathless.
> 
> It is amazing how thoughtful and genuine some of the people at Christian Louboutin truly are.  I am the luckiest girl in the world.
> 
> It has renewed my belief in that if you are genuine, helpful, kind and humble, life come backs to you the same.
> 
> Happy Holdays to all of my true friends on TPF.



That is wonderful! Happy holidays!



wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going.  Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!!  The pics do not do the color justice.  It's soo rich!!



I love the deep rich color!

I finally received my Emeraulde Bambou's today and I am so happy that I settled on this deep rich color (I don't have this color in my collection) and I am glad that I sized up because of the vamp!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

needloub said:


> That is wonderful! Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the deep rich color!
> 
> I finally received my Emeraulde Bambou's today and I am so happy that I settled on this deep rich color (I don't have this color in my collection) and I am glad that I sized up because of the vamp!



OMG!!!! This colour is gorgeous, needloub!  modelling shots please?? I'm totally in  with it!


----------



## needloub

LeBleu Saphir said:


> OMG!!!! This colour is gorgeous, needloub!  modelling shots please?? I'm totally in  with it!



Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

needloub said:


> Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...



I know you said you are cleaning, but you look totally fab! I think your lil' man is just enthralled by that beautiful beautiful pair of shoes!!!! As for me, I'm just gonna  at them on screen for a little while


----------



## needloub

LeBleu Saphir said:


> I know you said you are cleaning, but you look totally fab! I think your lil' man is just enthralled by that beautiful beautiful pair of shoes!!!! As for me, I'm just gonna  at them on screen for a little while



 I have my parents and in-laws coming over for the holidays so I need to get the house in order! I love them so much, especially the chunky heel!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...


 Amazing! The color is  Congrats!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

needloub said:


> I have my parents and in-laws coming over for the holidays so I need to get the house in order! I love them so much, especially the chunky heel!



Couldn't agree more, the chunky heels is  

Good luck with the cleaning


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Amazing! The color is  Congrats!



Thanks! I love the color...I feel like Dorothy except they are green!


----------



## needloub

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Couldn't agree more, the chunky heels is
> 
> Good luck with the cleaning



I probably didn't have to clean but it sure made me feel better!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on the new additions, ladies. We're home, so I should be able to start keeping up (for a while).

((((Nat)))) I truly cannot think of a person who deserves a surprise like that, more than you do. Congratulations.


----------



## BattyBugs

Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.

I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.

Mimini in beautiful red patent.











I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.



This is such a lovely story.  You are such a kind and generous person, batty.  It is so appropriate that you receive such abundant kindness in return.  AND, they look fab on you! 



needloub said:


> Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...



I tried these on some time ago (looked awful on me :cry and thought about that gorgeous color for weeks.  The cut and color both look _incredible_ on you!!!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.


 How sweet!  They are wonderful, and look great on you!!


----------



## ntntgo

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.


 
You are one of the kindest, most generous people I have the honor of knowing.  Merry Christmas my dear friend.  Wear them in the very best of health, happiness and, it goes without saying, style.  You should never lust over something that I can give you.  I adore you! 

My bestie did it for me, now I'm paying it forward.  When people are good to me in my life, I always pay it forward.  I love you.


----------



## ntntgo

needloub said:


> That is wonderful! Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the deep rich color!
> 
> I finally received my Emeraulde Bambou's today and I am so happy that I settled on this deep rich color (I don't have this color in my collection) and I am glad that I sized up because of the vamp!


 
They are gorgeous.  Perfect for this season.  Wear them in the best of health.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## ntntgo

wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going. Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!! The pics do not do the color justice. It's soo rich!!


 
You're a maniac!!!  Those are stunning, too.  Are you going to vacuum in them?  Remember how Lucy used to vacuum in her high heels.  I'd love to see a pic of you in your heels vacuuming, like back in the '40s, when women cleaned in their high heels.  You're a class act.


----------



## ntntgo

Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey


 
Fabulous story.  Just another reason to go back.  I bet they're good and broken in now, huh?  LOL


----------



## AEGIS

great xmas color!



needloub said:


> That is wonderful! Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the deep rich color!
> 
> I finally received my Emeraulde Bambou's today and I am so happy that I settled on this deep rich color (I don't have this color in my collection) and I am glad that I sized up because of the vamp!


----------



## ntntgo

anniethecat said:


> I posted these in the fall sales thread too, but here are my new Chartruese 8 Mignons 120


 
Oh, *Annie*, I'm so glad that you got them.  They are a perfect color for you.  Simply gorgeous.


----------



## anniethecat

needloub said:


> Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...


 
 Holy crap!  Those are beyond gorgy!!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

wannaprada said:
			
		

> How awesome NTNTGO!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going.  Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!!  The pics do not do the color justice.  It's soo rich!!



They are gorgeous. I love CL suede. 

How did you go TTS on these?


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> Oh, *Annie*, I'm so glad that you got them. They are a perfect color for you. Simply gorgeous.


 
Thanks Nat!!!


----------



## MDM

After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!   

Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.  

Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas


----------



## hazeltt

ntntgo said:


> I know that I said I'm not posting my shoes anymore but this gift from Pairs had to go up.  It, literally, brought tears to my eyes when I opened the box.
> This is a gift from my amazing team in Paris. (I believe that you'll see another one of these when my sis gets back home).
> 
> The card (which I chose not to share the inside out of respect for my relationships) is amazing, alone.  The book is breathtaking.  But when I opened it and saw that Christian took the time to sign it to me rendered me breathless.
> 
> It is amazing how thoughtful and genuine some of the people at Christian Louboutin truly are.  I am the luckiest girl in the world.
> 
> It has renewed my belief in that if you are genuine, helpful, kind and humble, life come backs to you the same.
> 
> Happy Holdays to all of my true friends on TPF.



Oh, Nat! That is such an amazing gift! And it's so thoughtful for them to get Msr. Louboutin to sign it himself!



wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going.  Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!!  The pics do not do the color justice.  It's soo rich!!



I love this colour! And Miss Clichys are so comfy! Congrats!



needloub said:


> Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...



They're gorgy!! And your pup is adorable!


----------



## hazeltt

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.



It's stories like this that makes tpf so amazing! The Miminis look lovely on you!



MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas



Beautiful!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.


 
These look gorgeous on you *Batty*!!!


----------



## stilly

Indieana said:


> Purchased on my surprise birthday trip to Paris from my lovely hubbie, then well and truely broken in when we couldnt get a taxi after a meal and had to walk/get the metro back to our hotel
> 
> Hubbie says I can get another pair though when we go back to Paris in April! yey


 
So beautiful!!!
What a great hubbie!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going. Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!! The pics do not do the color justice. It's soo rich!!


 
I love these on you *wannaprada*!!!
So beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

nycmarilyn said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting- these are my first modeling pics.  These ran really small. I am usually 35.5 but could have gone 34 on these (But smallest they had was 34.5)


 

These are so pretty on you *nycmarilyn*!!!


----------



## lonestar69

sammix3 said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!


----------



## bling*lover

The kindness of the people on this forum is beyone amazing!!! It isn't _just_ about the shoes, there are so many kind hearted people! Congrats *Batty* they are gorgeous on you!

Congrats to everyone else on your amazing new purchases, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## needloub

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.



This is a beautiful story!



cts900 said:


> This is such a lovely story.  You are such a kind and generous person, batty.  It is so appropriate that you receive such abundant kindness in return.  AND, they look fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried these on some time ago (looked awful on me :cry and thought about that gorgeous color for weeks.  The cut and color both look _incredible_ on you!!!!!!!



When I saw the picture of this style and color, I knew I had to have them...this is the only pair I really wanted this holiday season!



ntntgo said:


> They are gorgeous.  Perfect for this season.  Wear them in the best of health.  Happy Holidays.



Thanks!



AEGIS said:


> great xmas color!



Thanks! I just need to paint my nails red huh? 




anniethecat said:


> Holy crap!  Those are beyond gorgy!!!



Thanks...I love them especially the color!



MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas



Love this pair! And the vibrant color is gorgeous!



hazeltt said:


> Oh, Nat! That is such an amazing gift! And it's so thoughtful for them to get Msr. Louboutin to sign it himself!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this colour! And Miss Clichys are so comfy! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> They're gorgy!! And your pup is adorable!



He is a cutie! Thanks!


----------



## cts900

MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas


----------



## ntntgo

MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit. Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!  But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!! Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.  I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge. The shoe gods really have a sense of humor. I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas


 
OMG, so jealous>  I looooooove them.  Aren't we the same size?  Ahhhh, wishful thinking.  Wear them i great health.  Just so in love with them.


----------



## Jönathan

needloub said:


> That is wonderful! Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the deep rich color!
> 
> I finally received my Emeraulde Bambou's today and I am so happy that I settled on this deep rich color (I don't have this color in my collection) and I am glad that I sized up because of the vamp!




Congrats! They're beautiful! The color is amazing!!!


----------



## Jönathan

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.



Batty,

So pretty!

They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going. Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!! The pics do not do the color justice. It's soo rich!!


Absolutely gorgeous wanna!



ntntgo said:


> I know that I said I'm not posting my shoes anymore but this gift from Pairs had to go up. It, literally, brought tears to my eyes when I opened the box.
> This is a gift from my amazing team in Paris. (I believe that you'll see another one of these when my sis gets back home).
> 
> The card (which I chose not to share the inside out of respect for my relationships) is amazing, alone. The book is breathtaking. But when I opened it and saw that Christian took the time to sign it to me rendered me breathless.
> 
> It is amazing how thoughtful and genuine some of the people at Christian Louboutin truly are. I am the luckiest girl in the world.
> 
> It has renewed my belief in that if you are genuine, helpful, kind and humble, life come backs to you the same.
> 
> Happy Holdays to all of my true friends on TPF.


What an incredible gift to receive, you indeed are very lucky and deservedly so!  Happy Holidays!



MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit. Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!  But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!! Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.  I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge. The shoe gods really have a sense of humor. I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas


 They are INCREDIBLE, I love the color and the suede!!


----------



## anniethecat

ntntgo said:


> I know that I said I'm not posting my shoes anymore but this gift from Pairs had to go up. It, literally, brought tears to my eyes when I opened the box.
> This is a gift from my amazing team in Paris. (I believe that you'll see another one of these when my sis gets back home).
> 
> The card (which I chose not to share the inside out of respect for my relationships) is amazing, alone. The book is breathtaking. But when I opened it and saw that Christian took the time to sign it to me rendered me breathless.
> 
> It is amazing how thoughtful and genuine some of the people at Christian Louboutin truly are. I am the luckiest girl in the world.
> 
> It has renewed my belief in that if you are genuine, helpful, kind and humble, life come backs to you the same.
> 
> Happy Holdays to all of my true friends on TPF.


 
That is truely wonderful....Happy Holidays to you Nat


----------



## needloub

Jönathan;20604988 said:
			
		

> Congrats! They're beautiful! The color is amazing!!!



Thank you!


----------



## anniethecat

MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit. Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!  But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!! Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.  I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge. The shoe gods really have a sense of humor. I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas


 
It's so great to read when someone gets a pair they have been searching and searching for!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

what a wonderful story!! and so nice a fellow tpfer helped you score these! they are gorgeous  so what are you going to do with the pair that are too big?



MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> This is such a lovely story. You are such a kind and generous person, batty. It is so appropriate that you receive such abundant kindness in return. AND, they look fab on you!


 
Thank you, CTS. You are too sweet!



beagly911 said:


> How sweet! They are wonderful, and look great on you!!


 
Thanks C!



ntntgo said:


> You are one of the kindest, most generous people I have the honor of knowing. Merry Christmas my dear friend. Wear them in the very best of health, happiness and, it goes without saying, style. You should never lust over something that I can give you. I adore you!
> 
> My bestie did it for me, now I'm paying it forward. When people are good to me in my life, I always pay it forward. I love you.


 
((((Nat)))), I adore you right back. It was a completely unnecessary & greatly appreciated gesture. Thank you again (and again).



hazeltt said:


> It's stories like this that makes tpf so amazing! The Miminis look lovely on you!


 
When I first starting haunting this part of the forum, there was a similar story. I never dreamed that I would be on the receiving end.



stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you *Batty*!!!


 
Thanks Stilly!



bling*lover said:


> The kindness of the people on this forum is beyone amazing!!! It isn't _just_ about the shoes, there are so many kind hearted people! Congrats *Batty* they are gorgeous on you!


 
Thank you, Bling! I'm constantly in awe of how amazing Nat is, in so many ways. She goes above and beyond on a daily basis.




			
				Jönathan;20604988 said:
			
		

> Congrats! They're beautiful! The color is amazing!!!


 
Thanks Jonathan!



needloub said:


> This is a beautiful story!


 
Nat is a beautiful person. Thanks needloub!


----------



## BellaShoes

*MDM*, the electric blue iowas are amazing!

*Batty*, love you little red strappy numbers, what a lovely, lovely gesture *ntntgo*... you are truly selfless.


----------



## BattyBugs

Bella


----------



## nycmarilyn

stilly said:


> These are so pretty on you *nycmarilyn*!!!



thanks, stilly! your pigalle collection is unbelievable, by the way!!


----------



## nycmarilyn

travellingpurse said:


> OMG ! that's an amazing purchase ! do you know which stores carry that design in Daffodile?
> i'm in love
> 
> Thanks in advance !



i haven't seen these in daffodile. but i am sure it looks amazing.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas



Lucky you!! Congrats on these! Love the color, is so brilliant!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

needloub said:


> Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...



Congrats! They looks amazing on you!


----------



## Indieana

ntntgo said:


> Fabulous story.  Just another reason to go back.  I bet they're good and broken in now, huh?  LOL




They are indeed! The shoe is fine but the soles arent totally red any more lol


----------



## needloub

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats! They looks amazing on you!



Thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

*Needloub*-- Thank you and I love the Bambou's!!  They look amazing on you!
*Batty*--  Congrats on having such a sweet friend in Ntntgo!  The shoes look great on you!
*Ntntgo*-- Just for you, I will make sure to have the DH take a pic of me vacuuming in my Miss Clichy's!    Thank you so much but you're the real class act as exemplified by your generosity to Batty and the awesome gift your team gave you.  Happy Holidays sweetie!
*Bp*-- Thanks and I went TTS.
*MDM*-- Love that color, congrats!
*Hazeltt*-- Thanks.  I think I may have to get them in black now.  
*Stilly*-- Thank you!  I am still trying to find a pair of kid or nappa leather Pigalle 120 in my size (40), so if you happen to see a pair, please let me know.  
*Beagly*-- Thank you!  I cannot wait to wear them!

Happy Holidays everyone!  You are all such a fun, sweet group of ladies and I hope the new year brings you all nothing but happiness, success and, of course, more Louboutins!


----------



## MDM

cts900 said:


>





ntntgo said:


> OMG, so jealous>  I looooooove them.  Aren't we the same size?  Ahhhh, wishful thinking.  Wear them i great health.  Just so in love with them.






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are INCREDIBLE, I love the color and the suede!!





anniethecat said:


> It's so great to read when someone gets a pair they have been searching and searching for!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> what a wonderful story!! and so nice a fellow tpfer helped you score these! they are gorgeous  so what are you going to do with the pair that are too big?





BellaShoes said:


> *MDM*, the electric blue iowas are amazing!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lucky you!! Congrats on these! Love the color, is so brilliant!




Thank you so much, ladies!  I am in heaven, I can't believe I finally found them. 






wannaprada said:


> *MDM*-- Love that color, congrats!



Thank you, Wannaprada.  Oh, and surrender your Ms Clichy and nobody gets hurt.  





BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.



Congrats, *Batty*!  

*Ntntgo*, what a beautiful and generous gesture.  If your heart gets any bigger, it'll burst out of your chest.


----------



## Dessye

Congrats everyone on your purchases!!

*Nat*, your generosity is just overwhelming!  I'm so happy for you *Batty*!!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas



OMG! That is a gorgeous blue MDM! You are so lucky  I would love myself some electric blue suede too! Have a good Christmas / New Year holiday


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.



Oh BattyBugs! Such a heartwarming story! Good things always happen to good people  Wear these lovelies in good health


----------



## aoqtpi

ntntgo said:


> I know that I said I'm not posting my shoes anymore but this gift from Pairs had to go up.  It, literally, brought tears to my eyes when I opened the box.
> This is a gift from my amazing team in Paris. (I believe that you'll see another one of these when my sis gets back home).
> 
> The card (which I chose not to share the inside out of respect for my relationships) is amazing, alone.  The book is breathtaking.  But when I opened it and saw that Christian took the time to sign it to me rendered me breathless.
> 
> It is amazing how thoughtful and genuine some of the people at Christian Louboutin truly are.  I am the luckiest girl in the world.
> 
> It has renewed my belief in that if you are genuine, helpful, kind and humble, life come backs to you the same.
> 
> Happy Holdays to all of my true friends on TPF.



So sweet! It's so nice to see such kindness still exists in this world  Happy Holidays!


----------



## aoqtpi

wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going.  Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!!  The pics do not do the color justice.  It's soo rich!!



The colour of these is absolutely fantastic! What a great score!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Thanks for letting me share my two newest pair! 

Demina 100






Serena 140


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for letting me share my two newest pair!
> 
> Demina 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena 140



Congrats on your two new pairs! Gorgeous!


----------



## GrRoxy

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for letting me share my two newest pair!
> 
> Demina 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena 140



Beautiful! Love especially second pair!


----------



## archygirl

Glitter Pigalle 100 just in time for NYE


----------



## wannaprada

MDM: 
Aoqpti: thank you!
Lebleu: Great purchases!
Archygirl: Congrats! I have the multi-color Pigalle 120 mini glitter and I love them!


----------



## beagly911

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for letting me share my two newest pair!
> 
> Demina 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena 140


Oh the Demina... and the Serena's are lovely!  



archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 just in time for NYE


I can't wait to see what you pair them with for NYE!!  Congrats!


----------



## archygirl

beagly911 said:


> Oh the Demina... and the Serena's are lovely!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you pair them with for NYE!!  Congrats!



I think a LBD but we shall see...


----------



## archygirl

wannaprada said:


> MDM:
> Aoqpti: thank you!
> Lebleu: Great purchases!
> Archygirl: Congrats! I have the multi-color Pigalle 120 mini glitter and I love them!



Cool, shoe twin!


----------



## BellaShoes

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 just in time for NYE



Ohhhh Archy!!! Love!


----------



## Luv n bags

My DH bought these boots for me for Christmas and I bought the Simples for myself!

Brown Botta Boots - 85mm
Patent Rouge Simples - 85mm


----------



## wannaprada

^what a great DH! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for letting me share my two newest pair!
> 
> Demina 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena 140


 
Very nice!


----------



## BattyBugs

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 just in time for NYE


 
Gorgeous & perfect for a sparkly celebration.


----------



## BattyBugs

tigertrixie said:


> My DH bought these boots for me for Christmas and I bought the Simples for myself!
> 
> Brown Botta Boots - 85mm
> Patent Rouge Simples - 85mm


 
Your DH did a good job & I love the red on your Simples.


----------



## BattyBugs

Wanna, MDM, LeBleu.


----------



## beagly911

tigertrixie said:


> My DH bought these boots for me for Christmas and I bought the Simples for myself!
> 
> Brown Botta Boots - 85mm
> Patent Rouge Simples - 85mm


 The simples are gorgeous!!  And the boots are awesome!!  such a wonderful DH...I wish my DH would get it and understand!!  Congrats to you and Kudos to DH!!!!


----------



## needloub

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for letting me share my two newest pair!
> 
> Demina 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena 140



They are gorgeous!



archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 just in time for NYE



So sparkly!



tigertrixie said:


> My DH bought these boots for me for Christmas and I bought the Simples for myself!
> 
> Brown Botta Boots - 85mm
> Patent Rouge Simples - 85mm



What a wonderful DH! Your Simples are beautiful in that color!


----------



## phiphi

i am so far behind - so i apologize for not being able to go back many pages - this is such a great thread. lovely buys everyone!!!!




MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit.  Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!    But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!!  Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.    I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge.   The shoe gods really have a sense of humor.  I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas



*i DIE!!!!!  congrats on such a beautiful pair!!!!*


----------



## phiphi

needloub said:


> That is wonderful! Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the deep rich color!
> 
> I finally received my Emeraulde Bambou's today and I am so happy that I settled on this deep rich color (I don't have this color in my collection) and I am glad that I sized up because of the vamp!



they are STUNNING!!!! what a gorgeous colour - perfect addition for your collection.


----------



## phiphi

BattyBugs said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but a nice surprise from a dear friend.
> 
> I have been busy trying to relieve a friend of mine of some of the CLs in her closet (Daffy & MBB, with more to come). Being the kind, thoughtful person she is, I got an email from her, asking if I would mind if she sent me a little something as a Christmas gift. Since I'm not dumb enough to say no to such a heartfelt gesture, this pair arrived at the post office for me. We have been really busy, so cell phone photos will have to do, until I have time for proper pictures.
> 
> Mimini in beautiful red patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not often left speachless, but you managed to do that. Thank you so very much, Natalie. You are the kindest, most thoughtful friend I have ever had the honor to know.



beautiful gift for a beautiful lady! congrats batty!


----------



## archygirl

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh Archy!!! Love!


 
Thanks Bella. It has been a long dry spell with me and CLs but am pleased to FINALLY have the glitter shoes I want.


----------



## phiphi

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for letting me share my two newest pair!
> 
> Demina 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena 140



these are beautiful on you - perfect with your colouring.


----------



## archygirl

phiphi said:


> beautiful gift for a beautiful lady! congrats batty!


 
batty, that is so sweet! Happy Holidays!


----------



## phiphi

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 just in time for NYE



they will be perfect for NYE archy!!!! congratulations!


----------



## phiphi

tigertrixie said:


> My DH bought these boots for me for Christmas and I bought the Simples for myself!
> 
> Brown Botta Boots - 85mm
> Patent Rouge Simples - 85mm



merry christmas!!! perfect present from DH and from yourself!!! the rouge is stunning!


----------



## sammix3

This thread moves way too fast for me to keep up lol. Congrats to everyone on their beautiful new CLs!


----------



## missgiannina

Im so excited my new additions got here early but im going to have to send them back they were the display and the right shoe is too stretch out in the heel!

*Highness 160 Nude*


----------



## wannaprada

^^thats too bad Missy as that is a cool shoe! I could never go with that high of a heel!


----------



## kham

My new Leopard Maggies.   Sorry the pics are so big.


----------



## SassySarah

*kham* those maggies look like they were made for you!  Congrats!


----------



## CocoB

Help!

My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....

Totally need advice!


----------



## CocoB

And sorry for the rotated photos - I have no idea why they're doing that!


----------



## SassySarah

CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



*Coco* I think they look perfectly fine and not at all like they're small at all.  You have nothing to worry about, they're fantastic on you!


----------



## AEGIS

CocoB said:


> And sorry for the rotated photos - I have no idea why they're doing that!




they look great!


----------



## Dessye

CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!


They are beautiful and perfect on you!!!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> My new Leopard Maggies.  Sorry the pics are so big.


Wonderful Kham, they look great on you!



CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!


Coco, so gorgeous!  They look like they fit perfectly!  Congrats!


----------



## CocoB

Thanks guys for your advice. They're gorgeous in real life.

Sarah, so happy that you're back.  You're my shoe IDOL (and the reason that I own leopard dordognes)!



SassySarah said:


> *Coco* I think they look perfectly fine and not at all like they're small at all.  You have nothing to worry about, they're fantastic on you!





AEGIS said:


> they look great!





Dessye said:


> They are beautiful and perfect on you!!!





beagly911 said:


> Wonderful Kham, they look great on you!
> 
> 
> Coco, so gorgeous!  They look like they fit perfectly!  Congrats!


----------



## kham

Thank you!!



beagly911 said:


> Wonderful Kham, they look great on you!


----------



## wannaprada

Kham: I'm so jealous! I searched all over the country for those and couldn't find them in my size! Congrats!
CocoB: those are beautiful!


----------



## aoqtpi

kham said:


> My new Leopard Maggies.   Sorry the pics are so big.



Love them on you! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



These do not look like they're too small at all! They're super pretty on you too!


----------



## BattyBugs

missgiannina said:


> Im so excited my new additions got here early but im going to have to send them back they were the display and the right shoe is too stretch out in the heel!
> 
> *Highness 160 Nude*



The color is great. I'm sorry you have to send them back.



kham said:


> My new Leopard Maggies.   Sorry the pics are so big.



Congrats shoe twin!



CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



They are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> they are STUNNING!!!! what a gorgeous colour - perfect addition for your collection.



Thank you!



missgiannina said:


> Im so excited my new additions got here early but im going to have to send them back they were the display and the right shoe is too stretch out in the heel!
> 
> *Highness 160 Nude*



They are so gorgeous!



kham said:


> My new Leopard Maggies.   Sorry the pics are so big.



Gosh! I love the Maggie's!



CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



From the look of the pictures, they look good!


----------



## mularice

Kahm ; Oh my gosh I love them! They look great on you! No where has Maggies in my size (that aren't in gold). I want a pair so so so much now


----------



## jeshika

CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



i think they look fabulous! congrats!


----------



## CocoB

Thanks guys. I guess they're staying!




wannaprada said:


> Kham: I'm so jealous! I searched all over the country for those and couldn't find them in my size! Congrats!
> CocoB: those are beautiful!





aoqtpi said:


> These do not look like they're too small at all! They're super pretty on you too!





BattyBugs said:


> The color is great. I'm sorry you have to send them back.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats shoe twin!
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful. Congratulations!





needloub said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> They are so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh! I love the Maggie's!
> 
> 
> 
> From the look of the pictures, they look good!





jeshika said:


> i think they look fabulous! congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



They look superfab on you!! Keep then in this size!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

missgiannina said:


> Im so excited my new additions got here early but im going to have to send them back they were the display and the right shoe is too stretch out in the heel!
> 
> *Highness 160 Nude*



Wow!!! :O 
love them!!! Please post modelling pics! !


----------



## chanel*liz

CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!


 
they look perfect!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jenaywins said:


> I posted these in my collection thread, but I've been a busy bird and wanted to share my new babies with all of my gorgeous tPF friends!
> 
> *Turquoise Suede Ron Ron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Very Prive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No 299 - Bordeaux Suede with Tartaruga Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival Python Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux Patent Clichy Strass 100mm*


 
Fabulous haul!



amusedcleo said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread but was so excited about these I wanted to share with everyone...especially since every pair is different! Thanks again to my shoe angel...you know who you are ...without you these would not have been added to my collection
> 
> Pigalle Pollock 100


 
These look like so much fun!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I've been working on breaking these beauties in. So far my toes have been crying but I have high hopes that this will pass
> 
> My latest addition, Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 120s


 
Congrats on a gorgeous pair.



tigerkitty said:


> Glitter Sexy sling.


 
These are so glittery and pretty!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Merry Christmas TPF
These arrived last Sat but I never got around to take pics, so here we go!

No299 Trash 150 PVC/Water Snake Lucido 
Multicolor/Black


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Merry Christmas TPF
These arrived last Sat but I never got around to take pics, so here we go!

No299 Trash 150 PVC/Water Snake Lucido 
Multicolor/Black


View attachment 1549256


----------



## LeeLee1098

I got these through a pre-sale at the Shoe In at the Wynn in Vegas. 

"Catch Me" boots:


----------



## Perfect Day

CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



Not only do they look as if they fit .... they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

tigertrixie said:


> My DH bought these boots for me for Christmas and I bought the Simples for myself!
> 
> Brown Botta Boots - 85mm
> Patent Rouge Simples - 85mm



WOW! Love CL brown boots, and the Botta are no exception!



missgiannina said:


> Im so excited my new additions got here early but im going to have to send them back they were the display and the right shoe is too stretch out in the heel!
> 
> *Highness 160 Nude*



They are fab! Hop you can make them work!



kham said:


> My new Leopard Maggies.   Sorry the pics are so big.



They are puuurrrrfect Kham!



CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



Nope! They look perfect to me! I am beginning to think I need carnival in my life!



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Merry Christmas TPF
> These arrived last Sat but I never got around to take pics, so here we go!
> 
> No299 Trash 150 PVC/Water Snake Lucido
> Multicolor/Black



Maaaahvelous!



LeeLee1098 said:


> I got these through a pre-sale at the Shoe In at the Wynn in Vegas.
> 
> "Catch Me" boots:



Those are super fun!!! Congrats!


----------



## Felicious

I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF 

Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard


----------



## aoqtpi

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Merry Christmas TPF
> These arrived last Sat but I never got around to take pics, so here we go!
> 
> No299 Trash 150 PVC/Water Snake Lucido
> Multicolor/Black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549256
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549261



So fab! Merry Christmas yourself!


----------



## aoqtpi

LeeLee1098 said:


> I got these through a pre-sale at the Shoe In at the Wynn in Vegas.
> 
> "Catch Me" boots:



Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

Felicious said:


> I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF
> 
> Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard



I DIE. I LOVE these so much! Great present from DF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous maggies and photos felicious!


----------



## kham

They look great on you! CONGRATS!!!



Felicious said:


> I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF
> 
> Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard


----------



## beagly911

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Merry Christmas TPF
> These arrived last Sat but I never got around to take pics, so here we go!
> 
> No299 Trash 150 PVC/Water Snake Lucido
> Multicolor/Black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549256


Beautiful PANACHE



LeeLee1098 said:


> I got these through a pre-sale at the Shoe In at the Wynn in Vegas.
> 
> "Catch Me" boots:


Oh these are terrific



Felicious said:


> I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF
> 
> Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard


 DF did an awesome job, congrats!  They look great on you!


----------



## protein_

For Christmas---  Vicky ankle booties!!
I love them even though I'm not wild how they look bare-leg, but when I get back to the cold I think they'll be great with tights or denim!  

My only other CL shoes are Pigalles so I was so surprised how little effort it takes to walk in these!!


----------



## beagly911

protein_ said:


> For Christmas--- Vicky ankle booties!!
> I love them even though I'm not wild how they look bare-leg, but when I get back to the cold I think they'll be great with tights or denim!
> 
> My only other CL shoes are Pigalles so I was so surprised how little effort it takes to walk in these!!


 Lovely, they will look awesome with tights or denim!


----------



## LeeLee1098

In loooove with these!!! Congrats!



Felicious said:


> I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF
> 
> Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard


----------



## CocoB

Thank you.



Perfect Day said:


> Not only do they look as if they fit .... they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## maryelle

I'm not too sure of the names of these because the SA at saks gave me the wrong box, but I think they're the Yolandas (after much research). Got them a week ago and snagged them at a price I couldn't walk away from!


----------



## CocoB

maryelle said:


> I'm not too sure of the names of these because the SA at saks gave me the wrong box, but I think they're the Yolandas (after much research). Got them a week ago and snagged them at a price I couldn't walk away from!



It's the yolanda in taupe, from s/s 2011. I love yolandas! Congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

maryelle said:


> I'm not too sure of the names of these because the SA at saks gave me the wrong box, but I think they're the Yolandas (after much research). Got them a week ago and snagged them at a price I couldn't walk away from!


 
Which Saks?  Were they the only pair?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Love all the new CLs ladies!!!! 

Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning

Leopard Bibis!!!


----------



## kham

Very Pretty!! He did an awesome job with the selection . Congrats to you!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!


----------



## beagly911

maryelle said:


> I'm not too sure of the names of these because the SA at saks gave me the wrong box, but I think they're the Yolandas (after much research). Got them a week ago and snagged them at a price I couldn't walk away from!


I love anything with the stacked wood and the color on top of it...  and echo anniethecat...where, who, I WANT!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!


 Your DH is so thoughtful and did an awesome job!!!  I love them and they look incredible on you!


----------



## maryelle

thanks CocoB for the info!  it's weird that i got them during the saks fall sale... i guess they were leftover? 

anniethecat & beagly911, i'm afraid it's the only pair.  i got them last week in store at Saks in The Galleria at Houston on tuesday, and the SA (his name is von?) that helped me said he couldn't believe the price himself. then i went today for the boxing day sale, and i didn't see anymore like it.


----------



## needloub

Beautiful shoes ladies! 



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Merry Christmas TPF
> These arrived last Sat but I never got around to take pics, so here we go!
> 
> No299 Trash 150 PVC/Water Snake Lucido
> Multicolor/Black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549256





LeeLee1098 said:


> I got these through a pre-sale at the Shoe In at the Wynn in Vegas.
> 
> "Catch Me" boots:





Felicious said:


> I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF
> 
> Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard





protein_ said:


> For Christmas---  Vicky ankle booties!!
> I love them even though I'm not wild how they look bare-leg, but when I get back to the cold I think they'll be great with tights or denim!
> 
> My only other CL shoes are Pigalles so I was so surprised how little effort it takes to walk in these!!





maryelle said:


> I'm not too sure of the names of these because the SA at saks gave me the wrong box, but I think they're the Yolandas (after much research). Got them a week ago and snagged them at a price I couldn't walk away from!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!


----------



## myu3160

protein_ said:


> For Christmas---  Vicky ankle booties!!
> I love them even though I'm not wild how they look bare-leg, but when I get back to the cold I think they'll be great with tights or denim!
> 
> My only other CL shoes are Pigalles so I was so surprised how little effort it takes to walk in these!!



I love your legs and those vicky's!!


----------



## myu3160

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!




Love these, congrats girl!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

kham said:


> Very Pretty!! He did an awesome job with the selection . Congrats to you!


 


beagly911 said:


> Your DH is so thoughtful and did an awesome job!!! I love them and they look incredible on you!


 


needloub said:


> Beautiful shoes ladies!


 


myu3160 said:


> Love these, congrats girl!


 
thank you ladies!!!


----------



## 9distelle

maryelle said:


> I'm not too sure of the names of these because the SA at saks gave me the wrong box, but I think they're the Yolandas (after much research). Got them a week ago and snagged them at a price I couldn't walk away from!


Congrats!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

I'm ridiculously behind on this thread...

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ON THEIR NEW GOODIES!!!

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!*


----------



## medicbean

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!



omg they are goooooorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

congrats on all the lovely new shoes ladies!!!!  

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Holiday season so far! :rockettes:


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

needloub said:


> Beautiful shoes ladies!


 
Thanks hun


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful PANACHE
> 
> 
> Oh these are terrific
> 
> 
> DF did an awesome job, congrats! They look great on you!


 
Thanks hun, about to post some more


----------



## Dessye

Congrats on your amazing purchases/gifts!!!!

*Panache*:  You got an amazing pair of Trashes!!!   Lucky!


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!



These are just divine, I love them! Hope you had a great christmas!



Felicious said:


> I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF
> 
> Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard


What a happy christmas indeed, those are fabulous, your DF is so thoughtful!



CocoB said:


> Help!
> 
> My new python lady peeps - can you help me with some sizing advice? Do they look too small, or okay? I don't want to be touching the edge in the back - not sure if I should go up 1/2 size....
> 
> Totally need advice!



Love them and I totally don't think they look too small, there's already space at the back and I think if you went up a half size, it'd just be too much, especially with a slingback on a 150, you want to have as much security/stability as possible, IMO!



needloub said:


> Thanks! Excuse my phone pic but I was cleaning the house  I immediately ripped open the box, pulled up my sweat pants, and snapped a pic as fast as I could LOL! My lil' man was looking at me like I was crazy...


Such a gorgeous, rich colour, perfect for the season!



wannaprada said:


> How awesome *NTNTGO*!!!
> Ok Bp, I'll keep going.  Here are my Miss Clichy 140 suede pumps in Bordeaux!!  The pics do not do the color justice.  It's soo rich!!


Those look great on your skintone!



sammix3 said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics of my black patent Ron Ron Zeppa. And we'll see how comfy they are today, *cross my fingers!


I love the Ron Ron shape, so classic, yet feminine! What is the heel height on these, they look higher than the classic Ron Ron 100?


----------



## Doglover1610

4th pair on its way to me - but it's a surprise


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Ok here's a better pic


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Dessye said:
			
		

> Congrats on your amazing purchases/gifts!!!!
> 
> Panache:  You got an amazing pair of Trashes!!!   Lucky!



Aww thanks hunny bunny! I'm 5'9 I can't go any higher than the 150 lol


----------



## dc419

Love your recent purchases!!! The trash and the glitter are TDF!!! I want a pair of glitter and trash CLs!




PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550517


----------



## beagly911

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Ok here's a better pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550519


Beautiful!



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Aww thanks hunny bunny! I'm 5'9 I can't go any higher than the 150 lol


I'm 5'9" too and anything over a 140 I would truly feel like giant!!


----------



## 318Platinum

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> I'm 5'9" too and anything over a 140 I would truly feel like giant!!



LOL, well, I must be an exception because i'm 5'11" and I LOVE my 160s, 150s, and 140s, but I tend to stay away from anything less than 140. Congrats on the new Piggies!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Hot Pink PIGALLE 120 Patent


----------



## BellaShoes

Panache! Shoe twin!! I just LOVE my hot pink Pigalle Platos!


----------



## chanel*liz

PANACHE COUTURE said:
			
		

> Hot Pink PIGALLE 120 Patent



These are stunning!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

dc419 said:


> Love your recent purchases!!! The trash and the glitter are TDF!!! I want a pair of glitter and trash CLs!


 
Thanks hun! )




beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I'm 5'9" too and anything over a 140 I would truly feel like giant!!


 
Exactly that's how I feel about anything over 150 lol. 
Thanks


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

318Platinum said:


> LOL, well, I must be an exception because i'm 5'11" and I LOVE my 160s, 150s, and 140s, but I tend to stay away from anything less than 140. Congrats on the new Piggies!


 
5'11 I have to take my hat off to ya hun ROCK IT mama!)





BellaShoes said:


> Panache! Shoe twin!! I just LOVE my hot pink Pigalle Platos!


 
Aahhhh hey shoe twin  great mod pic!






chanel*liz said:


> These are stunning!


 
Thanks hun


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550517



Your two pair of pigalles are gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!



I love those leopard bibis!!! Congrats *dezy*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

medicbean said:


> omg they are goooooorgeous!!!


thank you!!!



heiress-ox said:


> These are just divine, I love them! Hope you had a great christmas!


 
thank you so much! I did! Hope you did too!



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550517


 
fab! 



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hot Pink PIGALLE 120 Patent
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550594


 
LOVE the hot pink!!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> I love those leopard bibis!!! Congrats *dezy*!


 
thank you!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

318Platinum said:


> LOL, well, I must be an exception because* i'm 5'11*" and I LOVE my 160s, 150s, and 140s, but I tend to stay away from anything less than 140. Congrats on the new Piggies!



Woot! I am 5'10 1/2 and LOVE my 140 and 150's!!


----------



## BellaShoes

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Aahhhh hey shoe twin  great mod pic!



Thanks! Love your new glitters too!


----------



## sammix3

heiress-ox said:


> These are just divine, I love them! Hope you had a great christmas!
> 
> 
> What a happy christmas indeed, those are fabulous, your DF is so thoughtful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them and I totally don't think they look too small, there's already space at the back and I think if you went up a half size, it'd just be too much, especially with a slingback on a 150, you want to have as much security/stability as possible, IMO!
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous, rich colour, perfect for the season!
> 
> 
> Those look great on your skintone!
> 
> 
> I love the Ron Ron shape, so classic, yet feminine! What is the heel height on these, they look higher than the classic Ron Ron 100?



Hmm... On the CL site it says 85mm, but I took a pic of it next to my new simples and they look more like 100-110mm. I'm not home so I can't check the box. Also, the 85mm pics do look lower, maybe there's two different heights?








PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hot Pink PIGALLE 120 Patent
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550594



Loving all your pigalles!! Especially the glitter ones. I love sparkles!


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:


> Hmm... On the CL site it says 85mm, but I took a pic of it next to my new simples and they look more like 100-110mm. I'm not home so I can't check the box. Also, the 85mm pics do look lower, maybe there's two different heights?
> 
> Sammix3- They come in 85mm and 100mm


----------



## sammix3

samina said:


> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... On the CL site it says 85mm, but I took a pic of it next to my new simples and they look more like 100-110mm. I'm not home so I can't check the box. Also, the 85mm pics do look lower, maybe there's two different heights?
> 
> Sammix3- They come in 85mm and 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that explains it! Thanks Samina.
Click to expand...


----------



## aoqtpi

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550517



Pretty! And your avi is too cute!


----------



## archygirl

Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!


 
These seem to be a glitter fabric instead of just a glitter.  Is that right?  If so, where do you get these?  I guess I've never seen them.


----------



## rdgldy

Looks to be glitter york?  This is a glitter fabric, and gorgeous!!!


----------



## archygirl

MissMeggiebeth said:
			
		

> These seem to be a glitter fabric instead of just a glitter.  Is that right?  If so, where do you get these?  I guess I've never seen them.



They are little circles of glitter on the leather it seems. Got them on ebay


----------



## archygirl

PANACHE COUTURE said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day



Go glitter!
Here is a closeup of the shoe


----------



## rdgldy

*archy*, they are glitter york and simply gorgeous!!! Congrats.


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> *archy*, they are glitter york and simply gorgeous!!! Congrats.



Thanks! No idea what they were just knew I HAD to have them


----------



## archygirl

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550517



Gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!



Love them! Congrats!


----------



## chacci1

For Petit!!  My new no 299 trash!!  Love them!!


















Sorry for the large pics!!!!  I need to figure out how to re size!!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

archygirl said:


> Go glitter!
> Here is a closeup of the shoe


 
OH MY GOSH!  They're fantastic!


----------



## archygirl

MissMeggiebeth said:


> OH MY GOSH! They're fantastic!


 
As rdgldy said, they are glitter york, 100. LOVE them! THANKS and I hope you can find a pair as well.


----------



## archygirl

Way AWESOME!!!!!!!



chacci1 said:


> For Petit!! My new no 299 trash!! Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!! I need to figure out how to re size!!!


----------



## mularice

Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
*
Very Prive in Pewter*





*Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*





*Fred flat in Black Glitter*


----------



## archygirl

Beautiful scores, that purple is TDF



mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> 
> *Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*


----------



## PetitColibri

chacci1 said:


> For Petit!!  My new no 299 trash!!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!!  I need to figure out how to re size!!!



yeahhh ! thanks so much for the pics ! your pair is TDF !
can' wait to get mine


----------



## samina

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!


Archy- congrats on the glitter York pigalles 
NYE party heels wohooo!!


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> *
> Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*


Mularice -just commented in the other thread.
Congrats again the satin ones are lush!!


----------



## samina

chacci1 said:


> For Petit!!  My new no 299 trash!!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!!  I need to figure out how to re size!!!


Chacci- I wasn't keen on trash but u are rocking the no. 299!!


----------



## archygirl

MissMeggiebeth said:


> OH MY GOSH! They're fantastic!


 
PM me, the seller I purchased them from has another pair.


----------



## archygirl

samina said:


> Archy- congrats on the glitter York pigalles
> NYE party heels wohooo!!


 
thank you! I will be sure to post modeling pics of my NYE outfit.


----------



## BattyBugs

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Merry Christmas TPF
> These arrived last Sat but I never got around to take pics, so here we go!
> 
> No299 Trash 150 PVC/Water Snake Lucido
> Multicolor/Black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549256
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549261


 
Beautiful!



LeeLee1098 said:


> I got these through a pre-sale at the Shoe In at the Wynn in Vegas.
> 
> "Catch Me" boots:


 
Congratulations!



Felicious said:


> I got the most awesome christmas present from my DF
> 
> Let me present - Maggie 140mm Pony Leopard


 
Congratulations, shoe twin! That's a very nice surprise to find under the tree.



protein_ said:


> For Christmas--- Vicky ankle booties!!
> I love them even though I'm not wild how they look bare-leg, but when I get back to the cold I think they'll be great with tights or denim!
> 
> My only other CL shoes are Pigalles so I was so surprised how little effort it takes to walk in these!!


 
I love this style...almost wish I had snagged a pair. Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

maryelle said:


> I'm not too sure of the names of these because the SA at saks gave me the wrong box, but I think they're the Yolandas (after much research). Got them a week ago and snagged them at a price I couldn't walk away from!


 
Congratulations on your new pair. I can see why you couldn't pass them up. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new CLs ladies!!!!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with these Christmas morning
> 
> Leopard Bibis!!!


 
What a sweet DH, Dezy. They are amazing.



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hello everyone! Here's a lil glitter for ya day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550517


 


PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hot Pink PIGALLE 120 Patent
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550594


 
Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!


 


chacci1 said:


> For Petit!! My new no 299 trash!! Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!! I need to figure out how to re size!!!


 
So beautiful. Congratulations!



mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> 
> *Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*


 
Congratulations on your sale scores.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!


 
so perfect for NYE!!!



archygirl said:


> Love them! Congrats!


Thank you archy! 



chacci1 said:


> For Petit!! My new no 299 trash!! Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!! I need to figure out how to re size!!!


 
fabulous!



mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> 
> *Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*


 
great sale buys!!!



BattyBugs said:


> What a sweet DH, Dezy. They are amazing.


 
thank you Batty!!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

archygirl said:


> Go glitter!
> Here is a closeup of the shoe


 
Love them!



chacci1 said:


> For Petit!! My new no 299 trash!! Love them!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!! I need to figure out how to re size!!!


 
Good mod pic, love your Trash!)



mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> 
> *Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*


 
You scored big! love them.


----------



## mularice

BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations on your sale scores.





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> great sale buys!!!





PANACHE COUTURE said:


> You scored big! love them.



Thanks lovelies!!! Very happy with the VP and MmeB's! Fred's where on a whim but think I can style them cute!

Panache Couture - I did score big, but wouldn't have done so without the DBF - I honestly don't know how to shop during sales (esp UK ones, they are so vicious, someone got stabbed and died!). He did me proud though


----------



## heiress-ox

sammix3 said:


> Hmm... On the CL site it says 85mm, but I took a pic of it next to my new simples and they look more like 100-110mm. I'm not home so I can't check the box. Also, the 85mm pics do look lower, maybe there's two different heights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all your pigalles!! Especially the glitter ones. I love sparkles!



Thanks so much Sammi, this really helped! I love them!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats everyone!

Chacci -- your pair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Hi Ladies,

So excited about my latest purchases 
Here we go ..*












*Thanks for letting me share *


----------



## mularice

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



FIERCE !!!! Absolutely love !! I wouldn't be able to balance in them so extra kudos to you !! X


----------



## Dessye

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



I DIE!!!! They are absolutely stunning!  That is my favorite leopard pony print!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



WOW!!!!! Those are crazy hot, you look great in them! And they look so perfect with that clutch


----------



## LVoepink

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *So excited about my latest purchases *
> *Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *


 LOVE them!


----------



## Felicious

^SeDuCTive^ said:


>



WOW - what a fierce set  Grats!


----------



## phiphi

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!



yay! glitter for NYE!



chacci1 said:


> For Petit!!  My new no 299 trash!!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!!  I need to figure out how to re size!!!



beautiful!!



mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> *
> Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*



great sales haul!! love them all but the purple is really stunning!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



congratulations! the clutch and the shoes are just gorgeous!


----------



## chanel*liz

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



totally fierce!


----------



## beagly911

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!


Love them archygirl, can't wait to see the outfit pics from NYE!!



chacci1 said:


> For Petit!! My new no 299 trash!! Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!! I need to figure out how to re size!!!


WOW, lovely!



mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> 
> *Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*


Gorgeous!  Love the VP's



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *So excited about my latest purchases *
> *Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *


Kudos to you, great combination!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Chacci*, they are fab, love the yellow heel!

*mularice*, great sale scores, lucky girl!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

archygirl said:


> PM me, the seller I purchased them from has another pair.



I just love them *Archy*! I scored a pair from eBay in early December, the glitter is fab in real life... great score, congrats!


----------



## needloub

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



WOW! Congrats!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Those are so hot.  I need to get on the animal print bandwagon!


----------



## BagsR4Me

archygirl said:


> Glitter Pigalle 100 in time for NYE!!!!!!!!!!



Those are fantastic. They're perfect for NYE. Congrats!




chacci1 said:


> For Petit!!  My new no 299 trash!!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!!  I need to figure out how to re size!!!



These look great on you. Love the heels. Congrats!




mularice said:


> Sale scores (details posted in the Sale 2011 thread)
> *
> Very Prive in Pewter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madame Butterfly 100 in Purple Satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fred flat in Black Glitter*



Congrats on all of your new goodies!!!




^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



Stunning choices, love.


----------



## LaydeeHy

dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM


He's certainly an awesome man. Keep him!


----------



## LaydeeHy

stilly said:


> *dc* - Love the new declics!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Saks delivered a new pair of CLs to me this morning.
> 
> Black Kid Sexy 100 peep toes
> 
> I don't totally love them since I usually only buy CLs with 120+ heels.
> I'm thinking about a return but they do fit perfectly and they're very comfortable.


Stilly those CLs look AWESOME on you!


----------



## martinaa

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *So excited about my latest purchases *
> *Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *


 Fabulous!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

PursenLouboutin said:


> Love them


 
The suede greissimos are my fave!



stilly said:


> OK so I couldn't resist getting these.
> 
> I'm dying to wear them to a holiday party but they're really a summer shoe...
> Can I get away with it?


 
The colors are so vibrant, congrats!



tigerkitty said:


> Hot pink Lady Peep!
> 
> View attachment 1543371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543372


 
These are beautiful!



r6girl2005 said:


> My new yummy Hot Pink Biancas.


 
These are beautiful!


lizhorne87 said:


> My new pony hair leopard Highness FINALLY arrived!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543596


 
They are amazing!



missgiannina said:


> Lady peep Sling phyton carnival


 
 I think I am in love!



MDM said:


> After YEARS of lusting after these, I finally gave up and grabbed a pair that was one size too big - convinced I would make it fit. Seriously, I need to quit doing this, it never turns out well!  But then out of nowhere, WITHIN DAYS of getting the pair that didn't work, a 37 appeared out of nowhere!!! Not only are they brand new in box, they fit like a dream and I am totally in love!
> 
> Thank you so much to *Lavanderlace* for alerting me when they popped up.  I'm glad I whined to her when the other pair turned out to be too huge. The shoe gods really have a sense of humor. I went from searching forever, to landing 2 pairs in one week.
> 
> Electric Blue Suede Alta Iowas


 
These are gorgeous!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

mularice
Dessye
LamborghiniGirl
LVoepink
Felicious
phiphi
chanel*liz
beagly911
needloub
MissMeggiebeth
BagsR4Me
jenaywins
martinaa

*
Thank you ladies for your sweet, sweet complements. 
You are Dolls *


----------



## samina

Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..


----------



## laurenam

Christmas gift from my wonderful mother! Black Miss Cha Cha


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650



Samina! They are gorgey!!! I got my blue New Declics today.. They don't fit. I need the 37. So sadly we will not be shoe twins! They are lovely though so I hope you enjoy wearing them!! Your "Princess Shoes" are cute too, mod pics!


----------



## mularice

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on all of your new goodies!!!





BellaShoes said:


> *mularice*, great sale scores, lucky girl!!!!





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the VP's





phiphi said:


> great sales haul!! love them all but the purple is really stunning!



Thank you all (: I'm very happy with everything!


----------



## Miss_Q

Black Spike Pigalle 100's


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *So excited about my latest purchases *
> *Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *


 
so hot!! look fab with the AMQ clutch!!



BellaShoes said:


> I just love them *Archy*! I scored a pair from eBay in early December, the glitter is fab in real life... great score, congrats!


 
you did?! 



samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650


 
LOVE them all but the 8 Mignons are beautiful!!! 


laurenam said:


> Christmas gift from my wonderful mother! Black Miss Cha Cha


 so pretty!!!!!


Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's


 
AAAHHHHH Q!!!! I love them!!! Can we share?


----------



## LVoepink

Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's


 fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..



Samina, beautiful new additions!!!! Love the 8 Mignons!



laurenam said:


> Christmas gift from my wonderful mother! Black Miss Cha Cha



So elegant, love them!



Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's



Woot! Shoe Twin with *Miss_Q*!!! Don't you just think they are fabulous!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> you did?!



I think I told you??  I need to post all of my new additions


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> I think I told you??  *I need to post all of my new additions*



Uhhhhh, yeah you do!! :snack:


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehehe :kiss:

I am waiting to finalize the last ones... they arrive today. It will be a decision between black or beige.... we will see..

As for the others, let's see... I need to add these babies:

 Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm's 
 Leopard Pony Biancas
 Black Spike Pigalle 100mm
 Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm
 And either a black Pampas 150mm or beige Pampas 150mm... these should arrive today!


----------



## CocoB

I know that you've seen these before, but here's another shot:


----------



## angelcove

CocoB said:


> I know that you've seen these before, but here's another shot:


 

That is just BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650





laurenam said:


> Christmas gift from my wonderful mother! Black Miss Cha Cha





Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's





CocoB said:


> I know that you've seen these before, but here's another shot:



loveeeee!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650



Congrats on all!




laurenam said:


> Christmas gift from my wonderful mother! Black Miss Cha Cha



Pretty. Congrats!!




Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's



Nice. Congrats!




CocoB said:


> I know that you've seen these before, but here's another shot:



Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CocoB said:


> I know that you've seen these before, but here's another shot:



hot hot hot!! congratulations on such a special, vibrant pair


----------



## BattyBugs

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



Love the leopard!



samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650



Congrats!



Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's



I love anything with spikes. Beautiful!



CocoB said:


> I know that you've seen these before, but here's another shot:



Beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

*seductive*, I think I missed the leopard highness!!! FAB!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers  

I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet... 

Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...

My fabulous *Pampas 150mm * 

(forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)


----------



## kham

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)



Those are HOT!!!  and they look great on you!


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)



Those look hot on you Bella!!!!   love them!!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)



Congrats! They're gorgeous! I hope to see these beauties in the outfit thread someday!


----------



## mularice

Love them Bella!! I don't know how I missed these?! X


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you do much kham, dbeth, Jonathan and mularice!!!! The detailing in these is simply exquisite!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)



wow!! they are definitely meant to be yours. they look amazing on you! and i love how they look with your nail polish  congratulations!!


----------



## AEGIS

love these! keep waiting for a pair in 120 to pop up in white in my size in a price i like...lot of requirements

they look great on you Bella!




BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)


----------



## 9distelle

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)


Wooow, stunning congrats!!!
They look absolutely  on you with that polish!
How they run and how do you find in them? Have you tried in long time wearing?


----------



## Nadin22

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)



Congrats! They are beautiful and look great on you!!!


----------



## skislope15

Yeah they fit!! They look great on you



BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)


----------



## BellaShoes

LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow!! they are definitely meant to be yours. they look amazing on you! and i love how they look with your nail polish  congratulations!!



Thank you so much Lamborghinigirl! I am off for a mani/pedi today... but the color I have on here is _OPI/Sephora Need More Shoes_!!!



AEGIS said:


> love these! keep waiting for a pair in 120 to pop up in white in my size in a price i like...lot of requirements
> 
> they look great on you Bella!



Thank you Aegis!!!



9distelle said:


> Wooow, stunning congrats!!!
> They look absolutely  on you with that polish!
> How they run and how do you find in them? Have you tried in long time wearing?



Ciao 9distelle! I would have taken true to size however these are a .5 size down as they were the only ones out there! I found them on eBay from a lovely tpfer who coincidentally bought them from another fabulous tPfer!



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful and look great on you!!!



Thanks nadin!!!



skislope15 said:


> Yeah they fit!! They look great on you



Thank you so much skislope


----------



## cts900

oh *bella*......how beautiful the pampas are on you!!!!!!  And your polish is TDF!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!

Here we go! 

*Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)











*Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*






*Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*










*Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*






*Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)






*Pampas 150mm*






*Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm) 
~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> oh *bella*......how beautiful the pampas are on you!!!!!!  And your polish is TDF!!!!



Thank you beautiful! I am going for a pedi today and will be getting OPI Black Stain... it looks super pretty in the bottle so we will see!


----------



## CocoB

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you beautiful! I am going for a pedi today and will be getting OPI Black Stain... it looks super pretty in the bottle so we will see!



Love, love, love your leopard biancas, and those maggies


----------



## ikaesmallz

Holy freaken crap *bella*!! The Maggies!!!!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you beautiful! I am going for a pedi today and will be getting *OPI Black Stain*... it looks super pretty in the bottle so we will see!



Yum, sounds like a gorgeous color.   I adore all of your new purchases and always, always look forward to the luscious "Bella" shots!


----------



## sammix3

Oh my.. so many new CLs Bella!  And you are the perfect shoe model!



BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~




WOW Bella!!!!!!! More gorgeous pairs!! The Antracite Maggies strass is simply breathtaking.   You model CL shoes so well---perfect gams!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)





BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~



My goodness, *Bella*. You certainly have been busy... 

What can I say but simply stunning--all of your new babies. They look amazing on you, as usual.

HUGE CONGRATS!!

Happy New Year!


----------



## samina

Wow Bella truely amazinggggg!!


----------



## heychar

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~



Bella oh the Maggies! giving me ideas!


----------



## needloub

Beautiful *Bella*!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations on your new pair. I can see why you couldn't pass them up.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet DH, Dezy. They are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!


 
Thanks hun. I love the quote in your signature line-So true!!!




^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *So excited about my latest purchases *
> *Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *


 
Love'em! & with the A McQueen clutch





samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650


 
Love all your new additions





laurenam said:


> Christmas gift from my wonderful mother! Black Miss Cha Cha


 
Congrats!



Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's


 
These are to Haute!!!



BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~


 
Bella Bella~Every pair looks gorgeous  love'em all!


----------



## BellaShoes

CocoB said:


> Love, love, love your leopard biancas, and those maggies



Thank you so much CoCo, I actually bought the Biancas at full price in June, buyers remorse and hoped for a sale a few months later and alas, I found my size during sales!!! 



ikaesmallz said:


> Holy freaken crap *bella*!! The Maggies!!!!



Thanks Smallz!!!! I am super happy with how they turned out!



cts900 said:


> Yum, sounds like a gorgeous color.   I adore all of your new purchases and always, always look forward to the luscious "Bella" shots!



Thank you ever so much sweet cts!



sammix3 said:


> Oh my.. so many new CLs Bella!  And you are the perfect shoe model!



Aww, thanks sammi!



dbeth said:


> WOW Bella!!!!!!! More gorgeous pairs!! The Antracite Maggies strass is simply breathtaking.   You model CL shoes so well---perfect gams!!!



thank you!!!! 



BagsR4Me said:


> My goodness, *Bella*. You certainly have been busy...
> 
> What can I say but simply stunning--all of your new babies. They look amazing on you, as usual.
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS!!
> 
> Happy New Year!



Happy New Year and thanks you bags!!



samina said:


> Wow Bella truely amazinggggg!!



Thank you samina!



heychar said:


> Bella oh the Maggies! giving me ideas!



hehehehe, thanks!



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Bella Bella~Every pair looks gorgeous  love'em all!



Thank you Panache!


----------



## beagly911

A final 2011 purchase!  I think I've done well since starting in June!!  
My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!


















The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!!  So excited to have these in my closet!!


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)





BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~




Beautiful additions, Bella!


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase!  I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!!  So excited to have these in my closet!!



Very cute!


----------



## mularice

Bella those Anthra maggies of yours just makes me want them more and more. Ugh, I need to find a pair


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Very cute!


Thanks Batty, I was scared only going up 1/2 a size but I think they will work!!  From everything on the forum everyone said that they were so hard to walk in...thats not the problem...its the toe box which I can fix!!!  I love them!!


----------



## GrRoxy

beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase!  I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!!  So excited to have these in my closet!!



Cute and I like the color  Love this first christmas-y pics


----------



## martinaa

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)



Great pair!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase!  I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!!  So excited to have these in my closet!!



Beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~



What a lot of new pairs!! I love your DIY job, they are amazing, really beautiful! Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650



Congrats! My favorite is your second pair


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's



Lovely!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So excited about my latest purchases
> Here we go ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *



Wow love those leopard highness, your AMQ clutch is so pretty


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> For Petit!!  My new no 299 trash!!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pics!!!!  I need to figure out how to re size!!!



Love them! I've never seen a black insole before :O


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *beagly, batty, mularice, martinaa* and *crisped*!!!!

*Beagly*, love your new lapano booties!!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase!  I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!!  So excited to have these in my closet!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## kett

bella - gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous! 

beagly - what a cute addition, such a cute shape. I'm sure the toe box will be comfy in no time.


----------



## 9distelle

...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.


----------



## BagsR4Me

beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase!  I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!!  So excited to have these in my closet!!



Great new addition. Nice, neutral color. Very nice. Congrats!




9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



Those are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



Beautiful!


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



Beautiful! Love the nail color


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *kett*!

*9distelle*! I caught your reveal today but worth another... sigh


----------



## jeshika

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



oh they look so great on you!  congrats!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous goodies ladies!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.




Bananas are one of my favorite styles!! And they look lovely on you. Such a classic.


----------



## sophinette007

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.


 
I love them and they are beautiful on you!


----------



## GrRoxy

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dode99

My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.


----------



## Nadin22

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



Congrats, they are great and look beautiful on you!


----------



## Nadin22

Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



They are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



Congrats! lovely pair!!


----------



## beagly911

GrRoxy said:


> Cute and I like the color  Love this first christmas-y pics


Thanks, I really like the color too!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!


 Thanks CRIS!



cts900 said:


> Congrats!!!


Great way to start the new year!



kett said:


> bella - gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous!
> 
> beagly - what a cute addition, such a cute shape. I'm sure the toe box will be comfy in no time.


Thanks kett, the suede should stretch quick, at least I hope it does!



BagsR4Me said:


> Great new addition. Nice, neutral color. Very nice. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are beautiful. Congrats!!


Thank you Bags, the color should be great with everything!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



Nice!!!


----------



## phiphi

samina said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases! Here's a few pics of my new ones..
> 
> View attachment 1552648
> View attachment 1552649
> View attachment 1552650



lovely buys!! they're all amazing.



laurenam said:


> Christmas gift from my wonderful mother! Black Miss Cha Cha



what a great mom!! so pretty!! 



Miss_Q said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 100's



love!!!! 



CocoB said:


> I know that you've seen these before, but here's another shot:



very very nice, coco!!



BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~



gorgeous! what a haul, bella!!! 



beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase!  I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!!  So excited to have these in my closet!!



great addition beagly! perfect bootie.



9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.



yay!!! they're stunning!!



Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



sooo pretty! congrats!!!


----------



## 9distelle

BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Batty! You are so sweet


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



Gorgeous!! I have never seen this open toe style before... very unique!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gorgeous!! I have never seen this open toe style before... very unique!!



It's the Discocotte .

Congratulations everyone on your amazing purchases!  I spent too much time in the Authenticate thread and it's time to get out and see NYC!


----------



## 9distelle

needloub said:


> Beautiful! Love the nail color


Thank you *needloub*!! The nail color is MAC For fun



BellaShoes said:


> *9distelle*! I caught your reveal today but worth another... sigh


Thank you so much* Bella*!!



jeshika said:


> oh they look so great on you!  congrats!!!!


Thanks *jeshika*!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous goodies ladies!!!


Thanks *dezy*!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Bananas are one of my favorite styles!! And they look lovely on you. Such a classic.


Thank you very much *LamborghiniGirl*!! I really love them!!!



sophinette007 said:


> I love them and they are beautiful on you!


Thank you so much *sophinette*!!



GrRoxy said:


> They look gorgeous on you!


Thank you so much *GrRoxy*!!



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats, they are great and look beautiful on you!


Thank you very much *Nadin*!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats! lovely pair!!


Thanks *CRISPEDROSA*!!



phiphi said:


> yay!!! they're stunning!!


Thank you *phiphi*!!


----------



## dbeth

Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies. 







Playing around with different outfits.


----------



## sammix3

Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



Those are really pretty!


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.



Your BODY is incredible.  The boots are fabulous but on YOU they are _beyond_....


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Your BODY is incredible.  The boots are fabulous but on YOU they are _beyond_....



Aww, thanks doll! I worked hard to get all my pregnancy weight off and then I go and add 10 lbs over the holidays!  I love the boots too. They really are amazing.


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.


 
Wooohooo... hot Mama!


----------



## AEGIS

i like these a lot! they look like they'll work well with dresses and pants



dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.


----------



## BellaShoes

Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



They are fantastic!!!!



phiphi said:


> gorgeous! what a haul, bella!!!



Thanks! I have been way too busy... or should I say my AMEX has been way too busy.



dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.



Ohhhh, they are fab!


----------



## etoupe

Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



very nic! May I know the model name?


----------



## dbeth

tigertrixie said:


> Wooohooo... hot Mama!



I luv you Tiger!!!  :kiss:



AEGIS said:


> i like these a lot! they look like they'll work well with dresses and pants



Thanks Aegis--- I agree, they will go with a lot. They really are fabulous, & for anyone that likes them but is hesitant---- you just have to see & try them on!! This is most definitely one of my favorite purchases. 

By the way--- your Maggie's ( or are they mago?) are to die for!! I didn't even know they came in that color.



BellaShoes said:


> They are fantastic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have been way too busy... or should I say my AMEX has been way too busy.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, they are fab!



Thanks Bella!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Thanks Aegis--- I agree, they will go with a lot. They really are fabulous, & for anyone that likes them but is hesitant---- you just have to see & try them on!! This is most definitely one of my favorite purchases.
> 
> By the way--- your Maggie's ( or are they mago?) are to die for!! I didn't even know they came in that color.



thanks, they're maggies and incredibly uncomfortable at 160mm but i suck it up lol! your pic has me considering these boots whereas before i was not....if i get them..i will blame you!

are they comfy? could you see yourself in them all day


----------



## needloub

dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.



They are gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

You look gorgeous!



dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> thanks, they're maggies and incredibly uncomfortable at 160mm but i suck it up lol! your pic has me considering these boots whereas before i was not....if i get them..i will blame you!
> 
> are they comfy? could you see yourself in them all day



Lol-- I have a few pairs like that & I suck it up too.   I definitely want a pair of Maggie's at some point.

You must get the Harletty's!!    They are comfortable initially, but after 15 min of walking around my feet started to ache in the middle. They run narrow & I have wide feet, so I am sure that's why.  They are a 1/2 size down & it worked out length wise perfectly,  the 40 would have been to big. 




needloub said:


> They are gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> You look gorgeous!



Thanks sammi!! Miss u over in DVF--- I need to head over there to catch up.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Lol-- I have a few pairs like that & I suck it up too.   I definitely want a pair of Maggie's at some point.
> 
> You must get the Harletty's!!    They are comfortable initially, but after 15 min of walking around my feet started to ache in the middle. They run narrow & I have wide feet, so I am sure that's why.  They are a 1/2 size down & it worked out length wise perfectly,  the 40 would have been to big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




thanks dbeth!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.



These are gorgeous. Congratulations!



dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.



I love this boot & even tried it on when it first came out. Sadly, my calves didn't like them, even though I did. Congratulations!


----------



## dbeth

BattyBugs said:


> These are gorgeous. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this boot & even tried it on when it first came out. Sadly, my calves didn't like them, even though I did. Congratulations!



I have a lot of problems finding boots that fit my calves. I was surprised that the Harletty fit!!


----------



## jenayb

I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!


----------



## LVoepink

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!


 WOW, what a fabulous gift!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.


 
The boots look great on you. Congrats!!




Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.


 
Very pretty. Congrats!




jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!


 
How sweet of your SA. Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!



I want that book! I have been stalking Amazon lately.   Is it as good as the reviews say??





BagsR4Me said:


> The boots look great on you. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet of your SA. Very nice. Congrats!



Thanks doll!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!



Wow such a nice gift! That book is amazing!!


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> I want that book! I have been stalking Amazon lately.  Is it as good as the reviews say??


 
It's an absolutely beautiful book, and all the more special since Christian himself signed it to me.


----------



## beagly911

What a wonderful gift from your SA jenay, I too am stalking the book.  Since my little collection is complete for now it is next on my to get list!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~


 
I'm still in love with that pose! your abs are made of steel after all this haul! lol congrats on every pair-I know you're proud of the DIY and you should be, they're absolutely fab!



dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.


 
those fit perfectly! just enough for tucking but not too loose to not look sleek w/ skirts/dresses! Awesome score 



beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase! I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!! So excited to have these in my closet!!


 

they look so cute on you! I hope they work out w/ the toe box *stretch stretch stretch*


----------



## beagly911

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm still in love with that pose! your abs are made of steel after all this haul! lol congrats on every pair-I know you're proud of the DIY and you should be, they're absolutely fab!
> 
> 
> 
> those fit perfectly! just enough for tucking but not too loose to not look sleek w/ skirts/dresses! Awesome score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look so cute on you! I hope they work out w/ the toe box *stretch stretch stretch*


Thanks Choco, I'm going to sit by the fireplace tonight, watch some tv and work on stretching them!!  ush::lolots:


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> What a wonderful gift from your SA jenay, I too am stalking the book. Since my little collection is complete for now it is next on my to get list!!!


 
I'm at work and haven't had a lot of time to go through the book, but the photography is absolutely stunning. It would well be worth the price tag.


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!



Such an amazing gift. Congratulations!


----------



## GrRoxy

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!



Thats wonderful gift! I still cant get enough of this book (Im a bookworm and sucker for huge beautiful books) but still I think its amazing! You lucky girl


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!



What a wonderful gift! So thoughtful!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!



This made my day.  What a thoughtful thing to do.  I am delighted for you!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is fantastic *Jenay*, enjoy it once you have the chance... it is incredible! Cover to cover...

Ahhhh, thank you *choco*!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!


----------



## Jönathan

chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!



Congrats! They look stunning on you!


----------



## needloub

chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!



Congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)


 
Congrats!



BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~


 
What an amazing haul!



beagly911 said:


> A final 2011 purchase! I think I've done well since starting in June!!
> My first botties...gray suede Lapono's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe box is a little tight but I find them easy to walk in and since they are suede they should stretch quickly!! So excited to have these in my closet!!


 
Congrats on your first pair of booties!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

9distelle said:


> ...Another dream come true!!! *Banana 140 Black Patent Calf*. More pics in my thread.


 
Anything in patent leather is gorgeous, congrats!



dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with different outfits.


 
These are gorgeous and perfect for this cold, or should I say freezing, weather.



chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!


 
These are beautiful!


----------



## Dode99

ladies. 




etoupe said:


> very nic! May I know the model name?



It's called *Discocotie*, there's no pic of this style in the internet tho


----------



## LaydeeHy

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~


I think I may have fainted looking at your CLs!!! Girl they are beautiful!!! All of them!


----------



## 9distelle

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Anything in patent leather is gorgeous, congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## anniethecat

For some reason I can't quote to orginal posts but....

*Jenay that is so awesome, what a great gift and to have it signed too!  So special!*

*Chloe...those Luggage City Girls are beautiful!!*


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!




WOW!! What a wonderful present from your SA. Lucky you!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

BellaShoes said:


> Sooo... small world, these babies have seen the home of not one but two fabulous tPFers
> 
> I came across them on Bonanza... after a short journey from Canada, they have landed in my wardrobe closet...
> 
> Thank you my dear *Dezy* for being my size critiquing stylist prior to my reveal...
> 
> My fabulous *Pampas 150mm *
> 
> (forgive the iphone pics, better pics tomorrow)


Love the Pampas, Bella!!


----------



## Suziie

SO PRETTY! They look very high even though they're just 120mm!



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, my SA called from Footcandy Walnut Creek yesterday.....
> 
> well, and that is pretty much the end of the story
> 
> Introducing my fabulous new* Pigalle Plato 120mm* in Nude Patent!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!


 
Hey **C**! Those look really great on you. Congrats and Happy New Year!


----------



## Rema85

Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) - jazz calf pigalle 120.


----------



## dbeth

Rema85 said:


> Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) - jazz calf pigalle 120.



Congrats!!! 





chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!



Those are really unique---I havn't seen them before!! You look great in them! Congrats on your HG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Rema85 said:


> Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) - jazz calf pigalle 120.


 
gorgeous classic!



chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!


these look fab!!!



jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!


very cool! 



dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.


these look great!!!!



Dode99 said:


> My new lovely addition. These are surprisingly comfy comparing to the other CL styles I have.


 
so pretty!


----------



## chloe speaks

dbeth said:


> Just got my Africa Suede Harletty's from Belle & Clive! Absolutely love them! I'll update more pics in my shoe thread once I get my other goodies.


I LOVE these on you!



jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!


 Wow, what a terrific gift!




			
				Jönathan;20683133 said:
			
		

> Congrats! They look stunning on you!


Thanks Jönathan 



needloub said:


> Congrats!


 thanks!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are beautiful!


 thanks!



anniethecat said:


> *Chloe...those Luggage City Girls are beautiful!!*


 thank you anniethecat!



BagsR4Me said:


> Hey **C**! Those look really great on you. Congrats and Happy New Year!


 Hi *J*! Happy New Year's to you too. thanks!



Rema85 said:


> Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) -* jazz calf pigalle 120*.


 I LOVE! They are sooooo subtley unique in jazz. I think when I finally get my black pigalles, I will be looking for them in jazz (i don't think i've EVER seen them in jazz)


----------



## Hipployta

I just made a random call to Barney's Las Vegas...and now I own the Daffodil Panama Geometric LOL...great times


----------



## Dessye

Congrats everyone on your purchases!! 

J'enay:  You are definitely a special client and this confirms it! 

Chloe:  These look amazing on you! 

Dbeth:  So excited for you!  Can't wait for mod pics!

Hipployta:  Can't to see them on you!  :snack:

Rema85:  Gorgeous --- such a sexy shoe with beautiful lines...  Mod pics?

If I missed anyone, please excuse me.  It's terribly late here and I should be in bed


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Rema85 said:


> Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) - jazz calf pigalle 120.



I always love these


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> I hope it's ok that I post this here. This isn't a purchase per se... I just received a Christmas present from my wonderful SA! I'm so excited!



Congrats!! It's is an amazing gift from your SA!!


----------



## BattyBugs

chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!



Beautiful! Congratulations for finding your HG.



Rema85 said:


> Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) - jazz calf pigalle 120.



So pretty!


----------



## Rema85

chloe speaks said:


> I LOVE! They are sooooo subtley unique in jazz. I think when I finally get my black pigalles, I will be looking for them in jazz (i don't think i've EVER seen them in jazz)


 
Thank you! I hadn't planned to get them in jazz. Initially, I was planning on patent but when I saw the jazz and tried them on, they were just perfect.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Rema85 said:


> Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) - jazz calf pigalle 120.


 
Gorgy. Congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Chloe*! The City Girls are FAB!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you sooooo much LaydeeHy, Lizzie and Suziie

Rema, your jazz Pigalles are amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhh, I am a happy girl. 

My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



I LOVE them on you!!!! Love, love, love, love them!


----------



## cts900

chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!



One of the BEST CL styles EVER IMO.  Huge congrats!


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> Amidst all the Sales, I found time to stalk eBay and get these: *Luggage City Girls*, one of my HGs!



They are amazing and look fabulous on you!!! 



Rema85 said:


> Got those in London just before Christmas (with the anniversary bag ) - jazz calf pigalle 120.



IMO, the most timeless classic out there. Conrats; you'll have these forever! 



BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



I know I already commented, but hello lover! Here I am again! 

Gorgeous!


----------



## GrRoxy

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



I lovee Pampas! Only height stopped me... Aah they re gorgeous! Lucky girl congrats


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> I LOVE them on you!!!! Love, love, love, love them!



Thank you so, so, so, so much beautiful!



jenaywins said:


> I know I already commented, but hello lover! Here I am again!
> Gorgeous!



Aww, thank you so much Jenay! :kiss:



GrRoxy said:


> I lovee Pampas! Only height stopped me... Aah they re gorgeous! Lucky girl congrats



Thank you GrRoxy!


----------



## amd_tan

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



Soooo pretty!! You wear them very nicely!


----------



## Dessye

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



 WOWeeeee!!!  Now you have a family of Pampas   They are simply stunning on you!   This is a style that IMHO is so much more beautiful when worn.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you amd and dessye!!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!


 
Congrats hun, they are gorgeous and look amazing on you!


----------



## BagsR4Me

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

I've been keeping quiet lately but it's time to share - all my UHGs seem to be coming at once lately! Two of these have been on my "to get" list since 2008. It's been a long wait!
* Very Prive in nude pailettes - got these a couple of months ago. Never been worn and in my size, 37.5. A miracle?
* Then, I managed to track down a pair of Simple 100s, black patent, in the older styling, in my size, 37.5 - halelujah! They were a little beat up but I gave them some TLC and now they're perfect. Now if I can just find a nude patent pair in the older styling, my life will be complete.
* And finally, Tenue in gold nappa finally landed in my lap. Never been worn and an absolute, ridiculous, theft of a bargain. I have the Tenue in navy satin and the 37 fits perfect, but the 37 in the gold fits a little differently. It's cut a little lower on the outside sides, more like my Activa Whips. So the sides of my feet don't fit in as fully/comfortably, so probably could go a 37.5 but hell who cares, they still look amazing!!!
Somebody up there must love me at the moment for sending these beauties to me at long last.


----------



## Chins4

My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140 











Excuse the scrubby mirror 

All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!


----------



## 9distelle

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!


They are _stuuuuuuunnnning on you, congrats!!_


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



Those Pampas are TDF!!!! 

Are they comfortable ?


----------



## heiress-ox

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



These look beyond amazing on you! where did you find them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



Bella---I just love the Pampas on you!!! Now you just need the white pair to complete all 3 colors!! 





shoeaddict1979 said:


> I've been keeping quiet lately but it's time to share - all my UHGs seem to be coming at once lately! Two of these have been on my "to get" list since 2008. It's been a long wait!
> * Very Prive in nude pailettes - got these a couple of months ago. Never been worn and in my size, 37.5. A miracle?
> * Then, I managed to track down a pair of Simple 100s, black patent, in the older styling, in my size, 37.5 - halelujah! They were a little beat up but I gave them some TLC and now they're perfect. Now if I can just find a nude patent pair in the older styling, my life will be complete.
> * And finally, Tenue in gold nappa finally landed in my lap. Never been worn and an absolute, ridiculous, theft of a bargain. I have the Tenue in navy satin and the 37 fits perfect, but the 37 in the gold fits a little differently. It's cut a little lower on the outside sides, more like my Activa Whips. So the sides of my feet don't fit in as fully/comfortably, so probably could go a 37.5 but hell who cares, they still look amazing!!!
> Somebody up there must love me at the moment for sending these beauties to me at long last.



Congrats!! Those pailletes are GORGEOUS!!!!!!! And they will go with everything!




Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the scrubby mirror
> 
> All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!



I was looking at these awhile ago and decided to pass. Now that I see them on you, I want them!! They are gorgeous and look awesome on you!


----------



## dbeth

Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!

I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!


----------



## anniethecat

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!


 
I love these shoes so much more in the 150 than the 120...it must be the platform.  Great find Bella!


----------



## BagsR4Me

shoeaddict1979 said:


> I've been keeping quiet lately but it's time to share - all my UHGs seem to be coming at once lately! Two of these have been on my "to get" list since 2008. It's been a long wait!
> * Very Prive in nude pailettes - got these a couple of months ago. Never been worn and in my size, 37.5. A miracle?
> * Then, I managed to track down a pair of Simple 100s, black patent, in the older styling, in my size, 37.5 - halelujah! They were a little beat up but I gave them some TLC and now they're perfect. Now if I can just find a nude patent pair in the older styling, my life will be complete.
> * And finally, Tenue in gold nappa finally landed in my lap. Never been worn and an absolute, ridiculous, theft of a bargain. I have the Tenue in navy satin and the 37 fits perfect, but the 37 in the gold fits a little differently. It's cut a little lower on the outside sides, more like my Activa Whips. So the sides of my feet don't fit in as fully/comfortably, so probably could go a 37.5 but hell who cares, they still look amazing!!!
> Somebody up there must love me at the moment for sending these beauties to me at long last.



Huge congrats on finding your UHGs!! Great styles.




Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the scrubby mirror
> 
> All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!



Very pretty. They look great on you. Congrats!




dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!



Nice, congrats!!


----------



## AEGIS

they look great on you.   cityfashionista said hers were uber stiff too




dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!


----------



## dbeth

BagsR4Me said:


> Huge congrats on finding your UHGs!! Great styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. They look great on you. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, congrats!!





AEGIS said:


> they look great on you.   cityfashionista said hers were uber stiff too



Thanks girls!

Aegis---yeah, I read that. If these suckers don't loosen up, I can't keep them. I'll be bummed, but hey---I got my Harlettys that I love!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Thanks *dbeth* - those boots look hot on you! (And I know what you mean about the calves). Also love your closet with all your Loubies on display like that. Nice.
Thanks *BagsR4Me!*


----------



## GrRoxy

dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!



I saw them on St Honore and I thought they re FAB! They look great on you! Congrats!Are they comfy?


----------



## dbeth

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Thanks *dbeth* - those boots look hot on you! (And I know what you mean about the calves). Also love your closet with all your Loubies on display like that. Nice.
> Thanks *BagsR4Me!*



Thanks! Quite a few ladies here in the CL forum have the most amazing shoe cabinets or closets! 



GrRoxy said:


> I saw them on St Honore and I thought they re FAB! They look great on you! Congrats!Are they comfy?



Are they comfy?    I wish they were.......they might be going back. Going to give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## myu3160

dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!



Congrats Bella!



shoeaddict1979 said:


> I've been keeping quiet lately but it's time to share - all my UHGs seem to be coming at once lately! Two of these have been on my "to get" list since 2008. It's been a long wait!
> * Very Prive in nude pailettes - got these a couple of months ago. Never been worn and in my size, 37.5. A miracle?
> * Then, I managed to track down a pair of Simple 100s, black patent, in the older styling, in my size, 37.5 - halelujah! They were a little beat up but I gave them some TLC and now they're perfect. Now if I can just find a nude patent pair in the older styling, my life will be complete.
> * And finally, Tenue in gold nappa finally landed in my lap. Never been worn and an absolute, ridiculous, theft of a bargain. I have the Tenue in navy satin and the 37 fits perfect, but the 37 in the gold fits a little differently. It's cut a little lower on the outside sides, more like my Activa Whips. So the sides of my feet don't fit in as fully/comfortably, so probably could go a 37.5 but hell who cares, they still look amazing!!!
> Somebody up there must love me at the moment for sending these beauties to me at long last.



Great scores!



Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the scrubby mirror
> 
> All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!



These are so cute!



dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!



Very nice!


----------



## whimsic

Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman 

I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.













(sorry for the crappy pics)


----------



## BellaShoes

BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!



Thanks bags!!!

Fab new finds *shoeaddict1979*



Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140



Ohhhh pretty!!!!!



9distelle said:


> They are _stuuuuuuunnnning on you, congrats!!_



Grazie bella donna!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Those Pampas are TDF!!!!
> 
> Are they comfortable ?



Thank you Crisped! They are a breeze to walk in!



heiress-ox said:


> These look beyond amazing on you! where did you find them if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you so much! Neiman Marcus, they shipped from Ft Lauderdale.



dbeth said:


> Bella---I just love the Pampas on you!!! Now you just need the white pair to complete all 3 colors!!



Actually, only the beige. The black were a tad too small  Hence the reason I went after the beige!!!




dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!



Lucky score!!!!



anniethecat said:


> I love these shoes so much more in the 150 than the 120...it must be the platform.  Great find Bella!



Thank you so much, I really love the 150mm in this shoe.



BattyBugs said:


> Congrats Bella!



Thanks batty!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I am a happy girl.
> 
> My stealth 2nd cut sale purchase... _*Beige Pampas 150mm*_ and they are _stuuuuuuunnnning_ IRL!


 
oh bella I love them on you!!!!! so happy you got these!!!



shoeaddict1979 said:


> I've been keeping quiet lately but it's time to share - all my UHGs seem to be coming at once lately! Two of these have been on my "to get" list since 2008. It's been a long wait!
> * Very Prive in nude pailettes - got these a couple of months ago. Never been worn and in my size, 37.5. A miracle?
> * Then, I managed to track down a pair of Simple 100s, black patent, in the older styling, in my size, 37.5 - halelujah! They were a little beat up but I gave them some TLC and now they're perfect. Now if I can just find a nude patent pair in the older styling, my life will be complete.
> * And finally, Tenue in gold nappa finally landed in my lap. Never been worn and an absolute, ridiculous, theft of a bargain. I have the Tenue in navy satin and the 37 fits perfect, but the 37 in the gold fits a little differently. It's cut a little lower on the outside sides, more like my Activa Whips. So the sides of my feet don't fit in as fully/comfortably, so probably could go a 37.5 but hell who cares, they still look amazing!!!
> Somebody up there must love me at the moment for sending these beauties to me at long last.


 
congrats on finding so many of your UHGs!!!



Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the scrubby mirror
> 
> All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!


pretty!



whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)


great color! 



dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!


 
these look fab!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you ladies - dbeth (love the boots - the laces make them so sexy), BagsR4me, Battybugs, Bella & dezy 

whimsic - love the Pious in that colour - super cute!


----------



## samina

whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)


Whimsic - Wow you look fantastic n the piou piou's look amazing!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you lovely *dezy*!!! And especially thank you for sticking with me through, what seemed to be almost never ending, drama of the Pampas! _Pampas Drama!_ :lolots:

*whimsic*, love the color!


----------



## bling*lover

Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the scrubby mirror
> 
> All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!


 
I love those and they look fab on you, congrats!



dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!


 
So edgy and fab! They look gorgeous on you and look awesome with that dress. I hope they loosen up for you, congrats!



whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)


 
Such a yummy color and they look so cute with your polka dot dress, congrats!


----------



## kham

Here are my latest sale additions: 

Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)





















Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more 
beautiful IRL 





















Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160


----------



## dbeth

myu3160 said:


>





BattyBugs said:


> Congrats Bella!
> 
> 
> 
> Great scores!
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh bella I love them on you!!!!! so happy you got these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on finding so many of your UHGs!!!
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> great color!
> 
> 
> 
> these look fab!





Chins4 said:


> Thank you ladies - dbeth (love the boots - the laces make them so sexy), BagsR4me, Battybugs, Bella & dezy
> 
> whimsic - love the Pious in that colour - super cute!



Thanks so much girls! 



whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)



That color is FAB!!!




bling*lover said:


> I love those and they look fab on you, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> So edgy and fab! They look gorgeous on you and look awesome with that dress. I hope they loosen up for you, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a yummy color and they look so cute with your polka dot dress, congrats!



Thanks dear! 



kham said:


> Here are my latest sale additions:
> 
> Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more
> beautiful IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160



Congrats----both are gorgeous shoes!!! And they look great on you. Can't wait to get my Maggies too!


----------



## samina

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)



Love the color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

kham said:


> Here are my latest sale additions:
> 
> Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more
> beautiful IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160


 
the declics are great but OMG the maggies look sooooo fab!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## kham

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> the declics are great but OMG the maggies look sooooo fab!!!! congrats!!!



Thank you, Thank you!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

kham said:


> Here are my latest sale additions:
> 
> Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more
> beautiful IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160


 
WOW ... PODEROSA ... I´m enjoying as much, great modpics ...      .. please give us more ....   ...  !!!


----------



## kham

CLShoe_Lover said:


> WOW ... PODEROSA ... I´m enjoying as much, great modpics ...      .. please give us more ....   ...  !!!



Thank you!! I'm waiting for the last couple of pairs to arrive, and then I'll post a "sale family" pic


----------



## BattyBugs

whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)



Pretty color!



kham said:


> Here are my latest sale additions:
> 
> Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more
> beautiful IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160



Gorgeous!


----------



## kham

BattyBugs said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you Batty!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

kham said:


> Thank you!! I'm waiting for the last couple of pairs to arrive, and then I'll post a "sale family" pic


 WOW ... milady ...  !!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the scrubby mirror
> 
> All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!



omg congrats Chins!!! THose are a fabulous rare find!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh kham, great new purchases! The color of the declic is gorgey and the maggies, love! Cannot help but notice, same size in Maggies!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have fallen behind on updating purchases in December... so much I even forgot about one of them! ush: Sale season.... it will get me every time!
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *Anthra Maggies *(140mm with a DIY Strass toe box in Silver Shade!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Pigalle Plato 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Spike Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Glitter York Pigalle 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leopard Pony Hair Bianca* (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pampas 150mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel Kid Une Plume* (140mm)
> ~_Yes, my fabulous Dezy, I forgot to tell you about these..... hehehehe_~



All your new additions are gorgeous! Congrats Bella


----------



## kham

BellaShoes said:


> Oh kham, great new purchases! The color of the declic is gorgey and the maggies, love! Cannot help but notice, same size in Maggies!



Thank you Bella!! I was actually surprised that the Maggies looked so good IRL. same size huh? I do love your collection


----------



## BellaShoes

^Yep, *Kham*, in the maggies 39.5..... TTS CL is 39

Thank you *CEC*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!

Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!


----------



## shontel

You are rockin those! Seriously.  They look great on you! 


BellaShoes said:


> Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *shontel*!!! Funny, I never tried them and then today, dropped into Saks and my SA brought them out for me.. on they went and it was love.


----------



## BagsR4Me

whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)



Great color. Congrats!




kham said:


> Here are my latest sale additions:
> 
> Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more
> beautiful IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160


Congrats on both! They look great on you.




BellaShoes said:


> Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## shontel

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *shontel*!!! Funny, I never tried them and then today, dropped into Saks and my SA brought them out for me.. on they went and it was love.


----------



## Hipployta

Though I'm kind of glad you had drama...I'm glad it's over...LOL 



BellaShoes said:


> Thank you lovely *dezy*!!! And especially thank you for sticking with me through, what seemed to be almost never ending, drama of the Pampas! _Pampas Drama!_ :lolots:
> 
> *whimsic*, love the color!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hipployta said:


> Though I'm kind of glad you had drama...I'm glad it's over...LOL



Riiiiiiight, hehehehe, Pampa Drama! xo


----------



## samina

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *shontel*!!! Funny, I never tried them and then today, dropped into Saks and my SA brought them out for me.. on they went and it was love.


Congrats Bella!!


----------



## martinaa

BellaShoes said:


> Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!



Awesome purchase!! Love those boots! I think the boots are so comfortable


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much samina, chanel and martinaa!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!



Just _beautiful._  I love what you are wearing!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, you are sooooo sweet, thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!


 
I sewriously love them on you! I need to stop looking at the pics because I CANNOT begin another hunt!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you love!!!!!!! They are TDF in real life too, it was hard to walk away from them
... Prior to the 2nd drive into the City to go back and get them


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Soooooo, bought the Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!



They are just fab Bella!!! You look great in them!! Don't you think it's a style you have to see in person??


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks dbeth! Yes, not only see them in person but try them on because the photos on the interwebs show them as somewhat bulky when in actually they are slim, buttery soft and the profile is out of this world! Love!!!!


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Thanks dbeth! Yes, not only see them in person but try them on because the photos on the interwebs show them as somewhat bulky when in actually they are slim, buttery soft and the profile is out of this world! Love!!!!



Yes, I agree about the profile!! I wore mine out for the first time last night & my friend kept asking me to turn to the side--- she loved it!


----------



## Dessye

kham said:


> Here are my latest sale additions:
> 
> Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more
> beautiful IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160





whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)





Chins4 said:


> My one sale purchase this year.........Figurina 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the scrubby mirror
> 
> All thanks to the sweetest TPFer (you know who you are xxx)!





dbeth said:


> Lucked out on these Nardja boots at NM---someone returned them the night before. $852!!
> 
> I really like them, but my, they are so stiff.  And I had to stuff my calves into them. I am hoping they will loosen up some. Totally love the lace up style!





BellaShoes said:


> Soooooo, bought the *Harletty 140mm in Africa Suede* today.... LOVE!
> 
> Hard to see but these are the pics I snapped at Saks!



Congrats ladies!!! They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kham said:


> Here are my latest sale additions:
> 
> Indigo New Declic 120 (from Pam Jenkins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux/Oyster Maggie 140 (From Barneys) These are actually even more
> beautiful IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm only waiting for my nude New Marpoils (which I may not keep after going overboard) and the nude Maggie 160




Beautiful new additions!!!!


----------



## anniethecat

I can't quote on my computer at work for some reason!

*Bella*...those Hartley are gorgy!! (I think I need them)


Love your outfit.!


----------



## dbeth

Cranberry Vicky boots from Netaporter. LOVE.


----------



## BattyBugs

dbeth said:


> Cranberry Vicky boots from Netaporter. LOVE.



They are pretty!


----------



## kham

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful new additions!!!!





Dessye said:


> Congrats ladies!!! They are all gorgeous!!



Thank you! I think i'm addicted


----------



## dbeth

BattyBugs said:


> They are pretty!



Thanks Batty---they really are. They are like the Harletty----so much better in person!


----------



## BagsR4Me

dbeth said:


> Cranberry Vicky boots from Netaporter. LOVE.


 
They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## PersianKitten

*Toundra*


----------



## martinaa

PersianKitten said:


> *Toundra*



Congrats! Great pair! Mod pics?


----------



## PersianKitten

martinaa said:


> Congrats! Great pair! Mod pics?


 

yup! here you go:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Super cute pics! Love the boots!


----------



## martinaa

PersianKitten said:


> yup! here you go:



They look graet on You!!


----------



## heychar

PersianKitten said:


> yup! here you go:



OMG love these boots! Congrats! Are they still available in store? Or are they hard to find?


----------



## PersianKitten

heychar said:


> OMG love these boots! Congrats! Are they still available in store? Or are they hard to find?


I've never seen them in stores, I did see them online a while ago on Neiman Marcus. My ex got them originally for my bday (which was back March), but I finally got them in ny hands during XMas


----------



## heychar

PersianKitten said:


> I've never seen them in stores, I did see them online a while ago on Neiman Marcus. My ex got them originally for my bday (which was back March), but I finally got them in ny hands during XMas



I love them so much! how do they fit are they tts?


----------



## PersianKitten

They fit WONDERFULLY! There was no "breaking in" period or awkwardness that I had with my other CL's (I have Glitter Lady Peep Slingback + Lady Peep - Black).

In regards to TTS: The only thing I would mention is that the Toundra felt a teeny tiny bit bigger than my other CL's (all of them are 37.5). Personally I think it's a good thing considering you are going to wear socks with 'em.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my, they are perfect for you LamborghiniGirl ... so glittery!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I sewriously love them on you! I need to stop looking at the pics because I CANNOT begin another hunt!!!



Ohhhh, I so hope your SA finds them! 



Dessye said:


> Congrats ladies!!! They are all gorgeous!!



Thanks dessye!!!



anniethecat said:


> I can't quote on my computer at work for some reason!
> 
> *Bella*...those Hartley are gorgy!! (I think I need them)
> 
> Love your outfit.!



Thank you so much, act fast!



dbeth said:


> Cranberry Vicky boots from Netaporter. LOVE.



Ohh the color! Love them!



PersianKitten said:


> yup! here you go:



OK. Honestly, they are perfect on you! Who knew?!?!? You are gorgeous and those boots were made for you!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!



OMG, i am in love 
These are sooo you LG.
Did you get the 140/160?
Congrats !!


----------



## AEGIS

you're on a boot streak!



dbeth said:


> Cranberry Vicky boots from Netaporter. LOVE.


----------



## Flip88

PersianKitten said:
			
		

> Toundra



Lovin em  I bet they look amazing on.


----------



## samina

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


Wow they are soo glittery ! FAB!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!



so beautiful congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


 Congrats , they are stunning!


----------



## DanieC

Wow great shoes everyone!! I haven't been on tho thread in a whole. Trying to be  a good girl LOL.  But I went to Hong Kong and couldn't resist these.  Also if any one is going to HK over the next week. Make sure you stop by Lane Crawford they are having a amazing sale with quite a few CL.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## erinmiyu

moonbows  the detailing on these is amazing.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> you're on a boot streak!




I know! I can't remember who it was, but someone said once she bought her first pair---she ended up with 7 or 8 pairs.  I'll probably end up with 4 or 5 pairs depending on if I keep the Nardja or the chestnut suede Harletty. Speaking of----Saks is so darn slow to deliver.


----------



## dbeth

PersianKitten said:


> yup! here you go:



These look FAB on you!!!  So cute!!! They remind me of my Aldo fur boots, but not nearly expensive.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!



Oh my lord.   These are so AMAZING----he best pic yet!!!  Please model these!!!




BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, I so hope your SA finds them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dessye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, act fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh the color! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Honestly, they are perfect on you! Who knew?!?!? You are gorgeous and those boots were made for you!



Thanks Dear Bella!!! 



DanieC said:


> Wow great shoes everyone!! I haven't been on tho thread in a whole. Trying to be  a good girl LOL.  But I went to Hong Kong and couldn't resist these.  Also if any one is going to HK over the next week. Make sure you stop by Lane Crawford they are having a amazing sale with quite a few CL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



LOVE  the leopard----congrats!!




erinmiyu said:


> moonbows  the detailing on these is amazing.



I can totally imagine the detailing on these---they are fabulous!!!! So girly, feminine and dainty. Love them & they look great on you!!


----------



## evanescent

erinmiyu said:


> moonbows  the detailing on these is amazing.



ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! One of my most beloved pairs that's for sure! Huge congratulations!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!



So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## PersianKitten

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


Wow those are insanely gorgeous!


----------



## pakcola

tigerkitty said:


> Glitter Sexy sling.



Where did you find this pair? I'm looking for one, but not sure where to start.

Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Not a fan favorite on here, but I like them, so I am posting them.

Leopard Morphing


----------



## LizzielovesCL

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


Lamborghini, that are sooo pretty!! Enjoy them!!! P.S. I love you Misto signature!!


----------



## karwood

Sorry for the shout out, but I just want to congratulate everyone on  all their lovely purchases! I can't think of a better way to kick off the New year than wearing fabulous new CLs!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Not a fan favorite on here, but I like them, so I am posting them.
> 
> Leopard Morphing


 
Love these! I actually am wearing my leopard morphing booties today!


----------



## GrRoxy

erinmiyu said:


> moonbows  the detailing on these is amazing.



Ohmygod! These are superbe! So feminine and delicate and makes me want to buy some laces  Congrats!


----------



## Missshiv

My newest addition arrived today 

Got some MBBs in transit too so i'll upload a pic when they arrive 

My tiny collection is growing slowly... First pair purchased in November so not doing tooooo badly


----------



## vhdos

Got these:


Anyone know what style they are?
I'm not crazy about the cork, but I got a great deal on them and I think that they are going to be my next strass project


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

whimsic said:


> Piou Piou 85 Mandarin Red.. $645 from Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> I went 1/2 a size up from my CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics)


 
you look adorable! I love them whim!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


 
oh yessss Lamb-these are totally, glamorously you! I can't wait to see your outfit pairings!  



Dukeprincess said:


> Not a fan favorite on here, but I like them, so I am posting them.
> 
> Leopard Morphing


 
I like them...I think they're "smart" w/ a touch of edge  



Missshiv said:


> My newest addition arrived today
> 
> Got some MBBs in transit too so i'll upload a pic when they arrive
> 
> My tiny collection is growing slowly... First pair purchased in November so not doing tooooo badly


 
very sexy on you  congrats on your collection!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dbeth said:


> Cranberry Vicky boots from Netaporter. LOVE.


 
Fabulos boots and I love that nude colored dress in the back.



PersianKitten said:


> *Toundra*


 
These are fierce!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


 
More pics please! These are gorgeous!



DanieC said:


> Wow great shoes everyone!! I haven't been on tho thread in a whole. Trying to be a good girl LOL. But I went to Hong Kong and couldn't resist these. Also if any one is going to HK over the next week. Make sure you stop by Lane Crawford they are having a amazing sale with quite a few CL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
These are pretty!


----------



## BagsR4Me

PersianKitten said:


> *Toundra*


 
Congrats!




LamborghiniGirl said:


> Gold Watersnake Maggies! I was on the fence about these until I saw them in person. Finally, a pair of maggies that were glitzy enough for me to take the plunge!


 
Wow, LG! Those are amazing. Congrats!!




DanieC said:


> Wow great shoes everyone!! I haven't been on tho thread in a whole. Trying to be a good girl LOL. But I went to Hong Kong and couldn't resist these. Also if any one is going to HK over the next week. Make sure you stop by Lane Crawford they are having a amazing sale with quite a few CL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Congrats!




erinmiyu said:


> moonbows  the detailing on these is amazing.


 
These look great on you. Congrats!




Dukeprincess said:


> Not a fan favorite on here, but I like them, so I am posting them.
> 
> Leopard Morphing


 
Nice. Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Missshiv said:


> My newest addition arrived today
> 
> Got some MBBs in transit too so i'll upload a pic when they arrive
> 
> My tiny collection is growing slowly... First pair purchased in November so not doing tooooo badly


 
Very pretty new addition. They look great on you. Nice collection. Congrats!




vhdos said:


> Got these:
> View attachment 1562733
> 
> Anyone know what style they are?
> I'm not crazy about the cork, but I got a great deal on them and I think that they are going to be my next strass project


 
Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

karwood said:


> Sorry for the shout out, but I just want to congratulate everyone on  all their lovely purchases! I can't think of a better way to kick off the New year than wearing fabulous new CLs!





jenaywins said:


> Love these! I actually am wearing my leopard morphing booties today!





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you look adorable! I love them whim!
> 
> 
> 
> oh yessss Lamb-these are totally, glamorously you! I can't wait to see your outfit pairings!
> 
> 
> 
> I like them...I think they're "smart" w/ a touch of edge
> 
> 
> 
> very sexy on you  congrats on your collection!





BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, LG! Those are amazing. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look great on you. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Congrats!



Thank you for all of the compliments! 

*Jenay:* We're fraternal twins!


----------



## Missshiv

BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty new addition. They look great on you. Nice collection. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Congrats!





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> very sexy on you  congrats on your collection!



Thanks guys


----------



## dbeth

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Fabulos boots and I love that nude colored dress in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> These are fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> More pics please! These are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> These are pretty!



Thanks glamourgirl! 




Dukeprincess said:


> Not a fan favorite on here, but I like them, so I am posting them.
> 
> Leopard Morphing



I actually like these---love the leopard and the heel is interesting!!  You look good in them Duke!!


----------



## tigerkitty

pakcola said:


> Where did you find this pair? I'm looking for one, but not sure where to start.
> 
> Thanks!



I bought it last year from Neiman Marcus online. I don't think they have the same style this year. Maybe you need to look on ebay or resellers if you want exactly same pair. Or you may consider different styles in glitter. I think CL online shop still has some. Good luck!


----------



## pakcola

tigerkitty said:


> I bought it last year from Neiman Marcus online. I don't think they have the same style this year. Maybe you need to look on ebay or resellers if you want exactly same pair. Or you may consider different styles in glitter. I think CL online shop still has some. Good luck!



Thanks...

Oh man, is it possible to order them directly from CL?


----------



## BellaShoes

This thread moves so _faaaast_ during sale and new arrival season!!!!!!!! Sorry for the general shout out but WOW, ladies, fabulous new purchases!!!!!


----------



## shopaholic827

My NEW SIMPLE 100'S IN JAZZ CALF BLACK


----------



## tigerkitty

pakcola said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Oh man, is it possible to order them directly from CL?



Absolutely, just go to their official website.


----------



## BHmommy

my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!

sobek 140, in claire de lune


----------



## BagsR4Me

shopaholic827 said:


> My NEW SIMPLE 100'S IN JAZZ CALF BLACK


 
Congrats on your New Simples!




BHmommy said:


> my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!
> 
> sobek 140, in claire de lune


 
OMG! Those are gorgeous. Congrats on your 1st pair of CLs!! Great start.


----------



## annamoon

Welcome to CL world, they look stunning on you.




BHmommy said:


> my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!
> 
> sobek 140, in claire de lune


----------



## chilecorona

BHmommy said:


> my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!
> 
> sobek 140, in claire de lune


 Those are pretty sweet! Congrats on your 1st pair.


----------



## martinaa

BHmommy said:


> my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!
> 
> sobek 140, in claire de lune



Congrats on your first pair! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

BHmommy said:


> my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!
> 
> sobek 140, in claire de lune


wow what a great first pair! i want a pair of sobeks in that color or green!


----------



## myu3160

Missshiv said:


> My newest addition arrived today
> 
> Got some MBBs in transit too so i'll upload a pic when they arrive
> 
> My tiny collection is growing slowly... First pair purchased in November so not doing tooooo badly



Wow lovely additions *Missshiv*!!


----------



## myu3160

BHmommy said:


> my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!
> 
> sobek 140, in claire de lune



Lovely pair BHmommy! I was so close to getting a pair but realized I wouldn't wear them often, more mod pics please!!


----------



## Missshiv

myu3160 said:
			
		

> Wow lovely additions Missshiv!!



Aww thanks


----------



## BHmommy

BagsR4Me said:


> OMG! Those are gorgeous. Congrats on your 1st pair of CLs!! Great start.


thank you,* BagsR4Me*.  that's exactly what i'm a little nervous about - this is just the start!   my most recent obsession was hermes (which made me broke), and before that balenciaga, so CLs might just fill the next obsession void!!  



annamoon said:


> Welcome to CL world, they look stunning on you.


thanks *annamoon*.  the color is just TDF - i generally love shoes that have that special "something" - these definitely fit the bill!



chilecorona said:


> Those are pretty sweet! Congrats on your 1st pair.


hi *chilecorona* (great name!) - thanks for your kind words.



martinaa said:


> Congrats on your first pair! Gorgeous!!!!


thank you so much *martinaa*.  i was seriously enabled by everyone's gorgeous CLs on here!



gymangel812 said:


> wow what a great first pair! i want a pair of sobeks in that color or green!


thanks, *gymangel*.  the emeraude color is gorgeous too!  claire de lune really swept me off my feet - dark charcoal with a blue-ish sheen.  

btw - congrats on scoring that 25b, you are so lucky! i didn't get a chance to post congrats on the H thread, but a tosca bag is my dream list!!  



myu3160 said:


> Lovely pair BHmommy! I was so close to getting a pair but realized I wouldn't wear them often, more mod pics please!!


thanks *myu3160* - truthfully i'm not sure i'm going to wear these that much either, lol.  the height is so much higher than what i normally wear, even for special occasions/going out.  i think i would like a pair of very prives or hyper prives as my next CLs - the 120 just seems like a much more "manageable" height!  i would love to find vp or hp in maybe lizard!

but i feel okay about the sobek 140, since i love the look, color, and the detailing (and i got them at a great price, which always helps).


----------



## bprimuslevy

I'm so excited the SO I placed in November arrived today.  It's a Miss Boxe 100 in Africa suede. It's beautiful. I would post a photo but I can't find any cooperative lighting. Hopefully, tomorrow I will be able to get a good picture.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Here they are. I think it's time to start a collection thread.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

A little snug.. but working on breaking them in


----------



## beagly911

I am SSOOOO FAR behind ladies, I apologize but everyone has gotten great additions!!


----------



## fumi

I posted these in my reveal thread, but I'll put some photos here just for reference:


VP













Vicky Booties












Yoyo














Glitter Multibrida


----------



## 9distelle

BHmommy said:


> my first (and definitely not last) pair of CLs!!!
> 
> sobek 140, in claire de lune


how look on you, congrats!!


----------



## Missshiv

fumi said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I'll put some photos here just for reference:
> 
> 
> VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky Booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter Multibrida



OOOh all beautiful


----------



## Missshiv

I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....


----------



## martinaa

Missshiv said:


> I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....


----------



## Missshiv

martinaa said:


>



Tell me about it... I'm in love


----------



## heychar

Missshiv said:


> I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....



Ooooh love them congrats! Are these hard to find or readily available in the boutiques?


----------



## Missshiv

heychar said:


> Ooooh love them congrats! Are these hard to find or readily available in the boutiques?



I'm in the UK, and haven't come across any as of yet so have been keeping an eye out online and these popped up from the US ebay. They were posted Tuesday and they arrived today- very impressed with the speedy international delivery!


----------



## samina

Missshiv said:


> I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....


Wow love these!! ESP when the postman arrives


----------



## Missshiv

samina said:


> Wow love these!! ESP when the postman arrives



Thanks! I know... I didn't expect them to arrive until next week so when they were delivered this morning I was over the moon!


----------



## heychar

Missshiv said:


> I'm in the UK, and haven't come across any as of yet so have been keeping an eye out online and these popped up from the US ebay. They were posted Tuesday and they arrived today- very impressed with the speedy international delivery!



Wow that is super quick! how much was delivery? if you don't mind me asking! as i've paid $74 recently to get a pair over here about week & a half ago and im still waiting


----------



## samina

Ive paid $45 and am still waiting


----------



## Missshiv

heychar said:


> Wow that is super quick! how much was delivery? if you don't mind me asking! as i've paid $74 recently to get a pair over here about week & a half ago and im still waiting


Ah thats rubbish, have you got a tracking number? Delivery was $38 which is about £24 and it was sent via USPS Express Mail International, I thought it would take about 10 days!


----------



## GrRoxy

fumi said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I'll put some photos here just for reference:
> 
> 
> VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky Booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter Multibrida



Every pair looks fab!!!! I have question about Multibrida, are they comfy?


----------



## whimsic

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments !


----------



## 318Platinum

Missshiv said:


> I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....



CONGRATS on your new pair!! We're MBB TWINS!!!  Aren't they just heavenly IRL? I can't wait to wear mine!!


----------



## Missshiv

318Platinum said:


> CONGRATS on your new pair!! We're MBB TWINS!!!  Aren't they just heavenly IRL? I can't wait to wear mine!!



THANKS! big hug! I can't believe how comfy they are!! I was a bit dubious about the 150 but walking in them is fine! In fact, I find it harder to walk in my 120 Clichys!


----------



## fumi

GrRoxy said:


> Every pair looks fab!!!! I have question about Multibrida, are they comfy?



Thanks, GrRoxy 
The Multibrida is so comfortable IMHO! It's about 4 in., and the straps hold your foot in. I went up an entire size on these, because they were the only ones left on the website, but they fit pretty snugly anyway. I could've gone a half size up on these too.


----------



## dbeth

bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1563947
> 
> 
> Here they are. I think it's time to start a collection thread.



Beautiful!! I love the Africa Suede!!




WindyCityCoco said:


> A little snug.. but working on breaking them in



Congrats---you look great in them! I love Pigalles, but they don't love me. 




Missshiv said:


> I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....



Beige MBB!!! Shoe twins. They are fab!!


----------



## Missshiv

dbeth said:
			
		

> Beige MBB!!! Shoe twins. They are fab!!



Thank yooou! I love them but not entirely sure what outfits to wear them with yet :S


----------



## NANI1972

fumi said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I'll put some photos here just for reference:
> 
> 
> VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky Booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter Multibrida


 Beautiful purchases! Please tell me where you purchased the Multibrida!


----------



## myu3160

WindyCityCoco said:


> A little snug.. but working on breaking them in



Love these!!


----------



## myu3160

Missshiv said:


> I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....



Gorgie! So lucky that you found one in your size! I'm still looking for one in a 35  Congrats dear!


----------



## 318Platinum

Missshiv said:


> THANKS! big hug! I can't believe how comfy they are!! I was a bit dubious about the 150 but walking in them is fine! In fact, I find it harder to walk in my 120 Clichys!



walking around the house, it was a little hard, because the is my very FIRST peep toe, so I have to get used to that, but They are really comfy, and the height is perfect, IMO. I may think differently when I wear them out, but I think I shouldn't have any problems. I wear Daffs without any problems, so this should be a cakewalk........I hope? LOL I heard that Clichys are kinda tough. I have no idea how true that is, as I don't have that style or a 120 heel, but I have read women that said that.


----------



## BHmommy

9distelle said:


> how look on you, congrats!!



thank you, *9distelle*!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful buys ladies!  Congrats on every pair and the joy they are bringing to you all!


----------



## shontel

The Pampas were so gorg on *Bella* that I went looking for a pair.  Although he doesn't have them in my size, Tony at NM has them in YOUR size.  (He has sizes 37, 39 and 40).  (1-312-642-5900 ext. 2060).  He also has the gold/bronze Jenny 150 in size 41. but that may be too large for you.  



heiress-ox said:


> These look beyond amazing on you! where did you find them if you don't mind me asking?


 


dbeth said:


> Bella---I just love the Pampas on you!!! Now you just need the white pair to complete all 3 colors!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Those pailletes are GORGEOUS!!!!!!! And they will go with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at these awhile ago and decided to pass. Now that I see them on you, I want them!! They are gorgeous and look awesome on you!


----------



## fumi

NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful purchases! Please tell me where you purchased the Multibrida!



Thank you Nani! 
I got them off the Christian Louboutin official website. I think most sizes are sold out by now, but the boutiques may still carry them!
I definitely recommend them. They are simply gorgeous IRL.


----------



## icecreamom

Three New additions to my closet 
Metalipp in Africa Suede and New Declic in Camel Suede






Simple 100MM in Black Kid Leather


----------



## cts900

icecreamom said:


> Three New additions to my closet
> Metalipp in Africa Suede and New Declic in Camel Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 100MM in Black Kid Leather



I LOVE them.  I am adoring these beautiful classics!  The Metalipp is very special in Africa Suede.  Congrats, hun!


----------



## jenayb

Fuxia Lizard Bianca


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



Oh Jenay!! Those are just gorgeous! I love the Bianca and that color is outstanding!!


----------



## shontel

jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca


----------



## DanieC

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



Those are soo beautiful! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



SHUT UP!!!!!! Is there a story???????? There MUST be a story!  Modeling pics, woman.  I need to see them on you!


----------



## cts900

My man and me in our most recent buys: Mickael Flats in Black Suede for DH and Altadama 100mm in Black Patent for me...


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> SHUT UP!!!!!! Is there a story???????? There MUST be a story!  Modeling pics, woman.  I need to see them on you!



:giggles:


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My man and me in our most recent buys: Mickael Flats in Black Suede for DH and Altadama 100mm in Black Patent for me...



You already know that I love DH's latest acquisition, but seriously those ADs! They are so classic & timeless... Yet unexpected!! Are they super comfy?  I love them!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> You already know that I love DH's latest acquisition, but seriously those ADs! They are so classic & timeless... Yet unexpected!! *Are they super comfy*?  I love them!



They really, _really_ are.  I want a 140, I wish I could do it but I know that I can't and these are RIDICULOUS in terms of comfort.  I want them in every single colorway.  DH has always called them "shark shoes" and did not like the long silhouette created by the double platform and lower heel but once he saw them in person...he caved .


----------



## BellaShoes

*JENAY*!!!!!  Where in heaven did you find fuxia lizard biancas?! Good girl, they are FABulous!

*cts*, your DH is getting quite comfortable with posing!!! Love your AD's

*icecreammom*, your metalipp's are fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> They really, _really_ are.  I want a 140, I wish I could do it but I know that I can't and these are RIDICULOUS in terms of comfort.  I want them in every single colorway.  DH has always called them "shark shoes" and did not like the long silhouette created by the double platform and lower heel but once he saw them in person...he caved .



Ah, see I absolutely *love* the AD 140.... I wish I could have every colour and skin.  I will say this, however; the 100mm really does look amazing on you, and I can't wait to hear your report back once you've worn them out and about.


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> Oh Jenay!! Those are just gorgeous! I love the Bianca and that color is outstanding!!





shontel said:


>





DanieC said:


> Those are soo beautiful! Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks, gals!  



BellaShoes said:


> *JENAY*!!!!!  Where in heaven did you find fuxia lizard biancas?! Good girl, they are FABulous!
> 
> *cts*, your DH is getting quite comfortable with posing!!! Love your AD's
> 
> *icecreammom*, your metalipp's are fantastic!



:giggles: One of only eight pair...... Hehe. I swear, I have great shoe luck sometimes.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Ah, see *I absolutely *love* the AD 140*.... I wish I could have every colour and skin.  I will say this, however; the 100mm really does look amazing on you, and I can't wait to hear your report back once you've worn them out and about.



AGREED!  I think it among the most amazing CLs ever.  Period. Done.  As for the baby sister 100mm....I will report back! 



BellaShoes said:


> *cts*, your DH is getting quite comfortable with posing!!! Love your AD's



He is soooo into tPF and all of you ladies.  He knows you by name and collection.  It is awesome for me.  Thanks, my dearest.


----------



## r6girl2005

WWWHHHAAAA??????

Omg I'm so jelly! Please tell us the story behind these. 

Congrats x 1,000,000 Jenay!



jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> WWWHHHAAAA??????
> 
> Omg I'm so jelly! Please tell us the story behind these.
> 
> Congrats x 1,000,000 Jenay!



Hehe. Thank you! I'm very lucky to own these!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> :giggles: One of only eight pair...... Hehe. I swear, I have great shoe luck sometimes.



Hope to hear the story... They are stunning! Stunning Jenay... congrats!



cts900 said:


> AGREED!  I think it among the most amazing CLs ever.  Period. Done.  As for the baby sister 100mm....I will report back!
> 
> He is soooo into tPF and all of you ladies.  He knows you by name and collection.  It is awesome for me.  Thanks, my dearest.



That is so fantastically fabulous!


----------



## BagsR4Me

bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1563947
> 
> 
> Here they are. I think it's time to start a collection thread.



Very pretty. I love the Miss Boxe. Great style. Congrats!




WindyCityCoco said:


> A little snug.. but working on breaking them in



Nice. Congrats!!




fumi said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I'll put some photos here just for reference:
> 
> 
> VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky Booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter Multibrida



Very nice haul. Congrats!




Missshiv said:


> I was just sat at work minding my own business when the post man knocked.....



Pretty. Congrats!




icecreamom said:


> Three New additions to my closet
> Metalipp in Africa Suede and New Declic in Camel Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 100MM in Black Kid Leather



Congrats on all!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



Those are gorgeous. Congrats!




cts900 said:


> My man and me in our most recent buys: Mickael Flats in Black Suede for DH and Altadama 100mm in Black Patent for me...



Love it. They look great. Congrats to you both!


----------



## HermesLuv

Preparing for summer... Black and Nude Une Plume Slings! Not sure why the wedge cork is different though?


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous!!! Love the new laminated/glossy cork!


----------



## HermesLuv

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the new laminated/glossy cork!


Me too! The glossy cork is what sold me.


----------



## samina

jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



Jenay - wooooow amazing! Fuxia lizard bianca, where did you find them.
Seriously everyone needs lizards in their collection!
Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## anjali

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



Omg those r seriously the most amazing shoes I have seen in a long time!!!! I just can't stop looking at them!


----------



## HermesLuv

icecreamom said:


> Three New additions to my closet
> Metalipp in Africa Suede and New Declic in Camel Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 100MM in Black Kid Leather



lovely purchases! I really like the camel suede!



jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



Wow, those are amazing and so unique!


cts900 said:


> My man and me in our most recent buys: Mickael Flats in Black Suede for DH and Altadama 100mm in Black Patent for me...


Love the his and hers! If only I could get my DH to wear CLs..


----------



## beagly911

icecreamom said:


> Three New additions to my closet
> 
> Metalipp in Africa Suede and New Declic in Camel Suede
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 100MM in Black Kid Leather


All three are fabulous, but I LOOOOVVEEE the Metalipp!! 


jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca


 All I can say is...


cts900 said:


> My man and me in our most recent buys: Mickael Flats in Black Suede for DH and Altadama 100mm in Black Patent for me...


 Such a stunningly fashionable couple!!


HermesLuv said:


> Preparing for summer... Black and Nude Une Plume Slings! Not sure why the wedge cork is different though?


Lovely summer choice!! Can't wait to see what you pair them with!


----------



## heychar

Missshiv said:


> Ah thats rubbish, have you got a tracking number? Delivery was $38 which is about £24 and it was sent via USPS Express Mail International, I thought it would take about 10 days!



Gosh I've paid almost double! No the seller hasn't responded to me with tracking info but she did say shes quite busy! I'll just be glad once they arrive!


----------



## Missshiv

myu3160 said:


> Gorgie! So lucky that you found one in your size! I'm still looking for one in a 35  Congrats dear!



Thanks  Are you looking fo the beige? I'll kep an eye out for you


----------



## Missshiv

BagsR4Me said:


> Pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on all!



Thank you


----------



## Missshiv

heychar said:


> Gosh I've paid almost double! No the seller hasn't responded to me with tracking info but she did say shes quite busy! I'll just be glad once they arrive!


Fingers crossed they arrive soon


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Such a stunningly fashionable couple!!



Thank you so much, hun. 



HermesLuv said:


> Love the his and hers! If only I could get my DH to wear CLs..



Haha, thank you.  It took A LOT of convincing...  I am loving your Une Plume Slings.  I adore that look!




BagsR4Me said:


> Love it. They look great. Congrats to you both!



You are so kind. Thank you! 



BellaShoes said:


> That is so fantastically fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.


----------



## Ayala

I posted these in my reveal thread, but here are my latest purchase: Lady Max 100!


----------



## cts900

Ayala said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but here are my latest purchase: Lady Max 100!



Those are so unique and fun.  Congrats!



beagly911 said:


> Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.



I love this color even more every time I see it.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Louboufan

Congrats, I am happy you were able to find the metalipps.


icecreamom said:


> Three New additions to my closet
> 
> Metalipp in Africa Suede and New Declic in Camel Suede
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 100MM in Black Kid Leather


----------



## SassySarah

Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!  






Pepper approves...





This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas


----------



## shontel

Beautiful!!! They really are nice on you!


SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas


----------



## Ayala

SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas



Sarah we missssssss youuuuuuuuu! Love the shoes and the furbaby!


----------



## BagsR4Me

HermesLuv said:


> Preparing for summer... Black and Nude Une Plume Slings! Not sure why the wedge cork is different though?



Both are so pretty. Congrats!




beagly911 said:


> Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.



Oooh, love these. They look great on you. Congrats!!




Ayala said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but here are my latest purchase: Lady Max 100!



Congrats!




SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas



Nice, congrats!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Those are so unique and fun. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color even more every time I see it. Gorgeous.


Thanks cts



BagsR4Me said:


> Both are so pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, love these. They look great on you. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, congrats!


Thanks Bags!


----------



## beagly911

SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always! I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas


Lovely new pair and Dallas is soo cute!


----------



## dbeth

HermesLuv said:


> Preparing for summer... Black and Nude Une Plume Slings! Not sure why the wedge cork is different though?




I just love wedges!! I was thinking about these the other day for summer this year---are they comfortable??  



beagly911 said:


> Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.



That color is sooo beautiful!! LOVE!!! 




SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas



Congrats!! I love the Frutti Frutti!! They are feminine but yet edgy---I so wish I could see these IRL!!

They look great on you!


----------



## Luv n bags

I added the black spiked VP's to my collection.


----------



## dbeth

Hot tiger --- love them on you!! Nice gams.


----------



## CocoB

jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



These might be the prettiest shoes I've ever seen. Well deserved.


----------



## jenayb

CocoB said:


> These might be the prettiest shoes I've ever seen. Well deserved.


----------



## BagsR4Me

tigertrixie said:


> I added the black spiked VP's to my collection.



Nice. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## vuittongirl82

My new hot pink bianca


----------



## vuittongirl82

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



Holy cow! I am absolutely mesmerised! How much did u purchase them for? Did u special order them?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca



beautiful!!


----------



## vivi11

OMGGGG!!! They are so pretty!

May I know where did you found them?

Do they have size 35.5?

TIA



jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca


----------



## 9distelle

SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas


They look stunning on you, congrats!!


----------



## CocoB

vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca



Gorgeous, and those are some sparkly floors!


----------



## beagly911

vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca


Fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas



Fabulous.


----------



## jenayb

vivi11 said:


> OMGGGG!!! They are so pretty!
> 
> May I know where did you found them?
> 
> Do they have size 35.5?
> 
> TIA



Thanks for the kind words, but unfortunately this is an older, very rare pair. This was an SCP exclusive and I believe on 8 pairs exist.


----------



## sammix3

Omg.. these took my breath away.  Are these the 120 or 140s?



vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca


----------



## icecreamom

cts900 said:


> I LOVE them.  I am adoring these beautiful classics!  The Metalipp is very special in Africa Suede.  Congrats, hun!


Thank you hun 


BellaShoes said:


> *icecreammom*, your metalipp's are fantastic!


Thanks! I am so happy I was able to get my hands on these! I had 3 different transactions on my card for the Metalipps when the sale started and NO shoes! I can't believe I found them at the very end and Second Cut!!!



BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on all!






HermesLuv said:


> Preparing for summer... Black and Nude Une Plume Slings! Not sure why the wedge cork is different though?


OMG I should start preparing for Summer myself! These are super hawt!



HermesLuv said:


> lovely purchases! I really like the camel suede!


I wore them today for 7 hours... One word: comfortable.



beagly911 said:


> All three are fabulous, but I LOOOOVVEEE the Metalipp!!


Thank you, I can't wait for commencement day!


----------



## icecreamom

cts900 said:


> My man and me in our most recent buys: Mickael Flats in Black Suede for DH and Altadama 100mm in Black Patent for me...


Love that your DH is into shoes, it's so much fun when you can shop together!!


beagly911 said:


> Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.


I love that shade of purple is so pretty


Ayala said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but here are my latest purchase: Lady Max 100!


Fierce!


Louboufan said:


> Congrats, I am happy you were able to find the metalipps.






SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!


They look perfect on you! 



tigertrixie said:


> I added the black spiked VP's to my collection.


The BadA$$ of VPs Fantastic!



vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca


 Sexy!


----------



## BagsR4Me

vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## po0hping

beagly911 said:


> Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.



 My UGH. LUCKY, I'm so jealous!


----------



## chanel*liz

tigertrixie said:


> I added the black spiked VP's to my collection.


 
awesome! i love spikes! you rock them!



vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca


these are so fun and pretty!


----------



## beagly911

icecreamom said:


> Love that your DH is into shoes, it's so much fun when you can shop together!!
> 
> I love that shade of purple is so pretty
> 
> Fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look perfect on you!
> 
> 
> The BadA$$ of VPs Fantastic!
> 
> 
> Sexy!


Thank you icecreamom, I love purple!



po0hping said:


> My UGH. LUCKY, I'm so jealous!


Thank you I truly love them!!  I'm wearing them right now trying to break them in!  I'll keep my eyes out for a 41!


----------



## dbeth

vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca



These look so girly and fun!  They look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca


 
These look amazing on you!!!
The color is fabulous!!!


----------



## vuittongirl82

CocoB said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, and those are some sparkly floors!



Thank you, Ladies...


----------



## vuittongirl82

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Omg.. these took my breath away.  Are these the 120 or 140s?



These are 140. Your 120 is a beauty too. But, I am a petite woman, so can't really go below 140. Besides, the higher, the sexier! Hahhaha


----------



## skislope15

Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big

Bridget lace booties


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties



I know I have seen these already, but congrats again. I know how much you wanted them.


----------



## dc419

beagly911 said:


> Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.


*
beagly911, I love the deep purple color! Rolandos look soo beautiful on you!! *



Ayala said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but here are my latest purchase: Lady Max 100!


*Ayala, these look so unique and they look lovely on you!!*



SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas


*SassySarah, They look gorgeous on you!! Pepper is adorable!*



tigertrixie said:


> I added the black spiked VP's to my collection.


*tigertrixie, the spikes are TDF!!*



vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca


*vuittongirl82 love the hot pink!!! They look lovely on you!!*



skislope15 said:


> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties


*skislope15, I love these! Would love to see mod pics of these!*


----------



## chanel*liz

skislope15 said:


> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties


 

these are gorgeous! i just saw these on the outnet UK but out in my size. congrats!! they are stunning!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyones purchases are devine!


----------



## phiphi

icecreamom said:


> Three New additions to my closet
> Metalipp in Africa Suede and New Declic in Camel Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 100MM in Black Kid Leather



stunning icecream! love them all!



jenaywins said:


> Fuxia Lizard Bianca



scrapes self off floor.



cts900 said:


> My man and me in our most recent buys: Mickael Flats in Black Suede for DH and Altadama 100mm in Black Patent for me...



hi mr cts! *waves* C - i say it again. these are made for you.



HermesLuv said:


> Preparing for summer... Black and Nude Une Plume Slings! Not sure why the wedge cork is different though?



beautiful - both of them!



beagly911 said:


> Here is another classic for my closet!  Purple suede Rolando, from a sweet tPF'er.



love the classics!!



Ayala said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but here are my latest purchase: Lady Max 100!



yay! so happy for you!! 



SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always!  I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas



long time no see stranger! they are beautiful on you!! and your little puppy! adorable! 



tigertrixie said:


> I added the black spiked VP's to my collection.



so fierce! great studded collection!



vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca



what a happy colour!! congratulations!



skislope15 said:


> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties



these are SO fun ski!! congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> stunning icecream! love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> scrapes self off floor.
> 
> 
> 
> hi mr cts! *waves* C - i say it again. these are made for you.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful - both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> love the classics!!
> 
> 
> 
> yay! so happy for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> long time no see stranger! they are beautiful on you!! and your little puppy! adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> so fierce! great studded collection!
> 
> 
> 
> what a happy colour!! congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> these are SO fun ski!! congrats!!


Thanks phi!


----------



## dc419

My new winter trash leopard:




Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^


----------



## chanel*liz

dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr


 

 i LOVE these shoes! shoe twins! they are so fun!!


----------



## Ayala

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words and complements on my purchase.


----------



## urasia

Louboutin Peanut cork wedge. Xmas present from Mum, so comfortable and versatile!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
Wow ... they are beautiful ... looking forward to see them on you  !!! modpics please !!!  !!!


----------



## vhdos

My latest is not a purchase (it was a gift) and it's not shoes, but here it is:


It truly is an amazing book


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am insanely behind, but gorgeous new purchases/gifts ladies!


----------



## dbeth

vhdos said:
			
		

> My latest is not a purchase (it was a gift) and it's not shoes, but here it is:
> 
> It truly is an amazing book



I can't wait to get this!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

skislope15 said:


> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties



Nice, congrats!!




dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr



Very pretty. Congrats!




urasia said:


> Louboutin Peanut cork wedge. Xmas present from Mum, so comfortable and versatile!



Congrats!




vhdos said:


> My latest is not a purchase (it was a gift) and it's not shoes, but here it is:
> View attachment 1567660
> 
> It truly is an amazing book



Cool. Congrats!


----------



## HermesLuv

BagsR4Me said:


> Both are so pretty. Congrats!



Thank you!



dbeth said:


> I just love wedges!! I was thinking about these the other day for summer this year---are they comfortable??


OMG yes! These are the mos comfortable CLs I've ever owned.



icecreamom said:


> OMG I should start preparing for Summer myself! These are super hawt!
> 
> 
> I wore them today for 7 hours... One word: comfortable.


 Thanks . I just love a comfortable pair of CLs



phiphi said:


> beautiful - both of them!


 Thank you *phiphi*!


----------



## annamoon

Love the look of Bridget booties, how do they look on?




skislope15 said:


> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties


----------



## Hipployta

I'm looking forward to this book...I have to get it ASAP since Msr Louboutin will be here in February 



vhdos said:


> My latest is not a purchase (it was a gift) and it's not shoes, but here it is:
> View attachment 1567660
> 
> It truly is an amazing book


----------



## skislope15

annamoon said:


> Love the look of Bridget booties, how do they look on?


 

heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy


----------



## rdgldy

those are great, *skislope*!


----------



## cts900

Congratulations, ladies on all of your magnificent new buys!




icecreamom said:


> Love that your DH is into shoes, it's so much fun when you can shop together!!



It is pretty lovely to have him buy into this obsession.  Thanks, sweetie.



phiphi said:


> hi mr cts! *waves* C - i say it again. these are made for you.



Mr cts *waves* right back!  Thank you so much, precious P.


----------



## wannaprada

Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind in this thread because I've been living in the Fall/Winter Sale thread chasing down deals with other lovely TPF'ers. Congrats everyone on your awesome purchases! I love seeing all of the different styles of Louboutins and I especially love the modeling pics. I have a few pairs on their way that I can't wait to share with you all!


----------



## Jönathan

skislope15 said:


> heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy



Beautiful!


----------



## myu3160

dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr



Gorgeous!! They look like such a party shoe. I can't wait to see some outfits you'll be wearing with this pair!


----------



## myu3160

skislope15 said:


> heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy



Love them!!!!


----------



## myu3160

urasia said:


> Louboutin Peanut cork wedge. Xmas present from Mum, so comfortable and versatile!



Fab flats! Congrats hun!


----------



## beagly911

dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr


WOW they are gorgeous!!!



urasia said:


> Louboutin Peanut cork wedge. Xmas present from Mum, so comfortable and versatile!


What a great every day shoe!!!  I love my matador corks...can't wait for the weather to change here to wear them!!



vhdos said:


> My latest is not a purchase (it was a gift) and it's not shoes, but here it is:
> View attachment 1567660
> 
> It truly is an amazing book


I hope to get the book for my birthday!!



skislope15 said:


> heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy


 They look AMAZING on!!!!  You wear them well!!!!


----------



## dc419

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^


*Thank you!!!*


chanel*liz said:


> i LOVE these shoes! shoe twins! they are so fun!!


*thank you! yay shoe twins! I wish I was shoe twins with you more often bc I love ur collection!*


CLShoe_Lover said:


> Wow ... they are beautiful ... looking forward to see them on you  !!! modpics please !!!  !!!


*thank you!! I will post mod pics in my collection thread soon!*


Dukeprincess said:


> I am insanely behind, but gorgeous new purchases/gifts ladies!


*Thank you!!!*


BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. Congrats!


*Thank you!!!*


wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind in this thread because I've been living in the Fall/Winter Sale thread chasing down deals with other lovely TPF'ers. Congrats everyone on your awesome purchases! I love seeing all of the different styles of Louboutins and I especially love the modeling pics. I have a few pairs on their way that I can't wait to share with you all!


*Thank you!!!*​


myu3160 said:


> Gorgeous!! They look like such a party shoe. I can't wait to see some outfits you'll be wearing with this pair!


*Thank you! I will post some mod pics in my collection thread soon! I don't have an outfit figured out yet tho lol
*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

skislope15 said:


> heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy


 
that's because they are 140s babe!  Congrats so happy for you ! those are my favorite pair of CLs ever ! they are super comfy n super duper sexy!!! they look hottttt on you babe!


----------



## skislope15

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> that's because they are 140s babe!  Congrats so happy for you ! those are my favorite pair of CLs ever ! they are super comfy n super duper sexy!!! they look hottttt on you babe!



Lol why did i think the were 150's im having a really blonde week, i think was thinking they were the same height as mad martas. They are super comfy and i've got tons of compliments when i wore them


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties



These are awesome-- love the lace!!! Sexy!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks everyone, sorry for the general shout out but I'm behind as usual.  Loving everyone's updates!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ah *skislope* they are fantastic!

And _helllllooooo_ *SassySarah*?!?! YOUR AVATAR!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> Ah *skislope* they are fantastic!
> 
> And _helllllooooo_ *SassySarah*?!?! YOUR AVATAR!!!!!



:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

You are *sneakysarah*..... sassy, sneaky sarah!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> You are *sneakysarah*..... sassy, sneaky sarah!


----------



## SassySarah

:lolots:





BellaShoes said:


> You are *sneakysarah*..... sassy, sneaky sarah!


----------



## HermesLuv

I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!

Black Lady Peep with gold spikes


----------



## jeshika

Congrats babe! these babies are soooooo amazing!   



HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes


 
YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! I'm sooooo glad you got them!!! congrats!!!! 


congrats everyone on all the fabulous purchases!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes



Wow! They're so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

Love the black lady peeps w/gold!!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm behind as well. Congratulations on your new lovelies, ladies.


----------



## pinkwaffles

My first pair of blue Louboutins


----------



## heychar

HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes



So jelly  I want these soooo bad! Congrats on yours


----------



## pinkwaffles

pinkwaffles said:


> My first pair of blue Louboutins



opps picture had problems loading, here it is


----------



## glamourbag

dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
Congrats, These were some of the prettiest Trash versions IMHO. Love them.



urasia said:


> Louboutin Peanut cork wedge. Xmas present from Mum, so comfortable and versatile!


Congratulations on your cute and practical corks


skislope15 said:


> heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy


Ugh! I love these...one of those grail shoes....lucky you!



HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes


Beyond gorgeous HermesLuv! The gold and black are so hot!


----------



## glamourbag

pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is


 
Love the Blue! Congratulations!


----------



## igorark

pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is



These are one of the best ever CL on my opinion.
Congrats


----------



## sophinette007

So fierce! I love them!


HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes


----------



## dbeth

HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes



This is one of my favorites for S/S 2012!!!  LOVE THEM!! 




pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is



Wow, so that is what the blue metalipps look like?!   Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dc419

Thank you!!!!


glamourbag said:


> Congrats, These were some of the prettiest Trash versions IMHO. Love them.


----------



## dc419

*skislope15* Thank you for posting mod pics!! They look hott on you!!!


skislope15 said:


> heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy



*HermesLuv* Love the spikes!!! Congrats!!!


HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes





pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is


*pinkwaffles* I love them!!!! the blue is so pretty!!


----------



## dbeth

Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks  

Can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## HermesLuv

jeshika said:


> Congrats babe! these babies are soooooo amazing!


 Thanks *J*!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! I'm sooooo glad you got them!!! congrats!!!!


 Thanks babe!!



jenaywins said:


> Wow! They're so pretty!


 Thank you! I am in love



rdgldy said:


> Love the black lady peeps w/gold!!!!!!


 Thanks! The gold spikes are definitely so rich against the black.



heychar said:


> So jelly  I want these soooo bad! Congrats on yours


 Don't give up! I searched high and low for them and I finally got them!



glamourbag said:


> Beyond gorgeous HermesLuv! The gold and black are so hot!


 Thank you! 



sophinette007 said:


> So fierce! I love them!


 Thanks!



dbeth said:


> This is one of my favorites for S/S 2012!!! LOVE THEM!!


 Me too! this is definitely my fave of the season! I am also in LOVE with your Harletty, its my favorite CL boot



dc419 said:


> *HermesLuv* Love the spikes!!! Congrats!!!


 Thanks so much! The leopard trash is gorgeous!


----------



## skislope15

Gorgeous!!


dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes


 
Nice. Congrats!




pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is


 
Pretty. Congrats!


----------



## fumi

pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is



OH MY GOD I WANT THESE!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!


 
ze boot qween !!!!!! :worthy:


----------



## CocoB

dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!



HORRAY! They're so gorgeous! So happy for you.


----------



## AEGIS

can't wait to get mine!! love your cabinet in the back too




dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks Ski!   I love them!




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> ze boot qween !!!!!! :worthy:








CocoB said:


> HORRAY! They're so gorgeous! So happy for you.



Thanks Coco---can't wait for you to get yours!! 




AEGIS said:


> can't wait to get mine!! love your cabinet in the back too



Can't wait for you to get yours too Aegis!   Thanks--I would have loved a red or black cabinet, but the master room is shabby chic decor.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!



gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr



soo pretty!!



urasia said:


> Louboutin Peanut cork wedge. Xmas present from Mum, so comfortable and versatile!



what a great present!! definitely versatile! can't wait to see outfit pics with these!



vhdos said:


> My latest is not a purchase (it was a gift) and it's not shoes, but here it is:
> View attachment 1567660
> 
> It truly is an amazing book



congrats!! that's a great gift too!



HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes



hurray!! what a beautiful pair. congrats!



pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is



love the blue on those. gorgeous. 



dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!



beth! they're SO awesome!!! congratulations dear!


----------



## CocoB

Thanks sweetie! I got them...pics coming.



dbeth said:


> Thanks Ski!   I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Coco---can't wait for you to get yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get yours too Aegis!   Thanks--I would have loved a red or black cabinet, but the master room is shabby chic decor.


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you CEC!! 



phiphi said:


> soo pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> what a great present!! definitely versatile! can't wait to see outfit pics with these!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!! that's a great gift too!
> 
> 
> 
> hurray!! what a beautiful pair. congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> love the blue on those. gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> beth! they're SO awesome!!! congratulations dear!



Thank you dear phiphi!! 



CocoB said:


> Thanks sweetie! I got them...pics coming.



  Hurry!! Can't wait to see them! I LOVE the chestnut suede too, if they weren't basically the same color as my leather, I would have kept them for sure. And the only reason I didn't keep the suede is because my Africa grey is suede.


----------



## pinkwaffles

dbeth said:


> This is one of my favorites for S/S 2012!!!  LOVE THEM!!
> 
> Wow, so that is what the blue metalipps look like?!   Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Was a bit worried as i ordered them online without seeing them in person but glad the blue is a beautiful shade matched with the gold, thanks! 



dc419 said:


> *skislope15* Thank you for posting mod pics!! They look hott on you!!!
> 
> 
> *HermesLuv* Love the spikes!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *pinkwaffles* I love them!!!! the blue is so pretty!!



Thanks  



BagsR4Me said:


> Nice. Congrats!
> 
> Pretty. Congrats!



Thanks! 



fumi said:


> OH MY GOD I WANT THESE!!



Thanks and they are more comfy than expected! 



glamourbag said:


> Love the Blue! Congratulations!



Thank you 



igorark said:


> These are one of the best ever CL on my opinion.
> Congrats



Thank you i love them! 



phiphi said:


> soo pretty!!
> 
> 
> what a great present!! definitely versatile! can't wait to see outfit pics with these!
> 
> congrats!! that's a great gift too!
> 
> hurray!! what a beautiful pair. congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> love the blue on those. gorgeous.
> 
> 
> beth! they're SO awesome!!! congratulations dear!





Thank you *phiphi*


----------



## fumi

pinkwaffles said:


> Thanks and they are more comfy than expected!



Really??! That's great to know. They are one of my HGs so if they ever pop up in my size I'll be sure to snag them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Thank you CEC!!



Can we get some mod pix pleaseeeee??!!?


----------



## Dessye

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Can we get some mod pix pleaseeeee??!!?


 
I second this!


----------



## pinkwaffles

fumi said:


> Really??! That's great to know. They are one of my HGs so if they ever pop up in my size I'll be sure to snag them



Yep they are very stable and snug, i wore them out dancing with no problems!! Goodluck finding your size soon


----------



## fumi

pinkwaffles said:


> Yep they are very stable and snug, i wore them out dancing with no problems!! Goodluck finding your size soon



Thanks! For you, did you go TTS or up/down?


----------



## pinkwaffles

fumi said:


> Thanks! For you, did you go TTS or up/down?



I went TTS and they were a little tight at first but now the suede has stretched and it's a perfect fit. HTH!


----------



## kham

My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.


----------



## neverenoughbags

kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220



I love them!


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Can we get some mod pix pleaseeeee??!!?



Lol, of course!   It might be later in the week though. Coco just recieved hers and she said she'll be posting mod pics soon. But I think hers is the chestnut suede.


----------



## dbeth

kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220



I think these are so pretty and I debated on getting them in the gold. They look stunning on you!

By the way, you have pretty feet. I know that sounds weird.......


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Lol, of course!   It might be later in the week though. Coco just recieved hers and she said she'll be posting mod pics soon. But I think hers is the chestnut suede.



yes, but I haven't seen any mod pix with this kind of leather yet 

sorry, I'm demanding..... lol


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yes, but I haven't seen any mod pix with this kind of leather yet
> 
> sorry, I'm demanding..... lol




 Well then, YES MA'AM!!!


----------



## kham

neverenoughbags said:


> I love them!



Thank you!! Still on the fence but we'll see.


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220



I love the Volpi style. I think they look very elegant and classy. But I personally didn't get them because the heel height was too high for me, and I wouldn't get much use out of them since they look very formal. HTH


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> I think these are so pretty and I debated on getting them in the gold. They look stunning on you!
> 
> By the way, you have pretty feet. I know that sounds weird.......




They are pretty but they feel a little weird, and the sizing is off. I went 1/2 down and I still have a little gap. I think if I went a full size down, I'd have major overhang. I checking to see how they fit with foot petals. 

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My currently favorite nude patent heels.


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> I love the Volpi style. I think they look very elegant and classy. But I personally didn't get them because the heel height was too high for me, and I wouldn't get much use out of them since they look very formal. HTH



Yes, they're definitely not your everyday shoe. I was eyeing them when they first came out, saw them during first cut, and said I'd purchase 2nd cut if they were available, and I did, but now, I'm thinking they may go back. The fit is strange to me. I went 1/2 size down, and i still have a bit of room in the back, but I think a full size would have led to major overhang. I'm just gonna sleep on it. :wondering


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> Yes, they're definitely not your everyday shoe. I was eyeing them when they first came out, saw them during first cut, and said I'd purchase 2nd cut if they were available, and I did, but now, I'm thinking they may go back. The fit is strange to me. I went 1/2 size down, and i still have a bit of room in the back, but I think a full size would have led to major overhang. I'm just gonna sleep on it. :wondering



Does it stay on your foot when you walk? Maybe some pads might help, or you could try on the full size show. If that's too much of a nuisance, it may not be worth it.  Good luck on the decision!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tigertrixie said:


> I added the black spiked VP's to my collection.


Very Nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I'm loving everybody's beautiful heels. Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## Nadin22

kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220



They are very beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.



Congrats! They are great!


----------



## BagsR4Me

dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!


 
Very pretty. Congrats!




kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220


 
Those are so sexy. They look great on you. Why aren't they keepers?




Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.


 
I really need Nude VPs.. Love. Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!





HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes





pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is





skislope15 said:


> heres a mod pic sorry it was on my blackberry! for 150's there actually really comfy





Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.



Congrats ladies!!!!   Sorry I couldn't go further back into the thread.

*Skislope*: I'm jealous of your Bridgets!


----------



## annamoon

they look amazing, what is there to decide about!!



kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220


----------



## 9distelle

kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220


They look beautiful on you!!
May you post other mod pic pls?


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220


I love  you Volpi...I say KEEP!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.


Lovely, VP's are my favorite style!  I wear my nude patent VP's every chance I get I love them!  I know you will LOVE them!


----------



## dbeth

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.



Are those the VP?? I have a pair too---love them! They go with everything.




BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so sexy. They look great on you. Why aren't they keepers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need Nude VPs.. Love. Congrats!



Thank you Bags! 



Dessye said:


> Congrats ladies!!!!   Sorry I couldn't go further back into the thread.
> 
> *Skislope*: I'm jealous of your Bridgets!



Thanks Dessye dear!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.



love!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Meet my newest addition!

Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!


----------



## sophia_s

OMG! They are fabulous, congrats!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sophia_s said:


> OMG! They are fabulous, congrats!!



thank you!


----------



## BagsR4Me

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!



Such a great color. Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!


 Oh Nerdy, love the color!  Great find!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Boy 'oh boy am I loving the new additions ladies!


----------



## kham

Thank you ladies. I do like them, and think they are gorg, but they are a little big.The sizing is waaaay off . I'm checking to see if I can find a smaller size, but the ones I have, are going back. If I can't find a smaller size, I won't be too hurt, knowing I have the beige pampas 150 on the way 



beagly911 said:


> I love  you Volpi...I say KEEP!!





BagsR4Me said:


> Those are so sexy. They look great on you. Why aren't they keepers?





annamoon said:


> they look amazing, what is there to decide about!!





9distelle said:


> They look beautiful on you!!
> May you post other mod pic pls?


----------



## dbeth

NerdyBirdy1982 said:
			
		

> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!



Nerdy-- love it!! So bold & vibrant. I love color!!


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> Does it stay on your foot when you walk? Maybe some pads might help, or you could try on the full size show. If that's too much of a nuisance, it may not be worth it.  Good luck on the decision!



They stay on my foot, with a bit of work  But seriously, I tried padding, but even at 2nd cut, I expect at least an "almost" perfect fit. I'm checking to see if I can find a half size smaller. If not, it wasn't meant to be, I guess  Either way, the pair I have now, is def going back.


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Thank you ladies. I do like them, and think they are gorg, but they are a little big.The sizing is waaaay off . I'm checking to see if I can find a smaller size, but the ones I have, are going back. If I can't find a smaller size, I won't be too hurt, knowing I have the beige pampas 150 on the way


 Oh, I'm so sorry they are not the right size...but beige pampas....TDF....so envious!!:greengrin:


----------



## samina

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!


NerdyBirdy- I saw these in Selfridges yesterday a lady was trying them on although I couldn't see them on the shelf!
They are very vibrant - congrats perfect for spring/summer n a pop of colour!

Have you thought of outfit/colours to go with these yet??!




kham said:


> Thank you ladies. I do like them, and think they are gorg, but they are a little big.The sizing is waaaay off . I'm checking to see if I can find a smaller size, but the ones I have, are going back. If I can't find a smaller size, I won't be too hurt, knowing I have the beige pampas 150 on the way



Kham - sorry these aren't working out for you - 
I saw that style in diff colours in Harrods a few weeks back 
I didn't try them on as the leather at the front was very soft and I didn't 
Think it would stay on my feet as in it would feel
Like I was slipping/sliding all day. Good news on the pampas!!!


----------



## stilly

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!


 
I love these!!!
The color is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## wannaprada

I know you ladies have seen these a million times...so here's to the millionth and one time! My Leopard Maggies which I got for an incredible $439!!!









And here are my new Jolie Dune in Kid leather.





While the Jolie fits fine, I had to try a number of padding combinations to get the Maggies to work. They were slipping right off w/o any padding, however I believe a .5 down in sz would have been too tight. Hopefully my 299's and my Corolic will fit perfectly once they arrive!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

*NerdyBirdy1982*: Those are beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> I know you ladies have seen these a million times...so here's to the millionth and one time! My Leopard Maggies which I got for an incredible $439!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my new Jolie Dune in Kid leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Jolie fits fine, I had to try a number of padding combinations to get the Maggies to work. They were slipping right off w/o any padding, however I believe a .5 down in sz would have been too tight. Hopefully my 299's and my Corolic will fit perfectly once they arrive!


I can't believe you got then half the price. I haven't seen any of the stores that carry my size.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

*kham*: Those are a keeper!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dbeth: Yes they are! Thanks for everbodys comments!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I can't believe you got then half the price. I haven't seen any of the stores that carry my size.



I actually got these from San Francisco thanks to another sweet TPFer who was returning them and was nice enough to let me know once they were at the store.


----------



## flowergirly

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> *Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!*



What a minute ..... wha ..... whe ..... but ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:worthy:

Modeling pics!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I know you ladies have seen these a million times...so here's to the millionth and one time! My Leopard Maggies which I got for an incredible $439!!!
> 
> And here are my new Jolie Dune in Kid leather.
> 
> While the Jolie fits fine, I had to try a number of padding combinations to get the Maggies to work. They were slipping right off w/o any padding, however I believe a .5 down in sz would have been too tight. Hopefully my 299's and my Corolic will fit perfectly once they arrive!



So happy for you wanna!!! Definitely a steal.


----------



## fumi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!



Love the yellow color! Modeling pics please


----------



## igorark

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!



Superb color, really great choise


----------



## Nadin22

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!



Congrats, they are great. Amazing color!


----------



## missgiannina

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!



I love these!. Could you post mod pics?


----------



## BagsR4Me

wannaprada said:


> I know you ladies have seen these a million times...so here's to the millionth and one time! My Leopard Maggies which I got for an incredible $439!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my new Jolie Dune in Kid leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Jolie fits fine, I had to try a number of padding combinations to get the Maggies to work. They were slipping right off w/o any padding, however I believe a .5 down in sz would have been too tight. Hopefully my 299's and my Corolic will fit perfectly once they arrive!


 
Congrats on both!! They look great on you.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Dbeth and Batty!


----------



## Missshiv

My new spiked pigalle 100s


----------



## HermesLuv

Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s


 these are so hot!!!


----------



## Missshiv

HermesLuv said:
			
		

> these are so hot!!!



Thanks! I looove them


----------



## samina

Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s



Wow they are soooo hottttttt!! Congrats


----------



## dbeth

Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s




I would love to try on Pigalle 100---you look amazing in them!! Congrats---they are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s


 Totally Hot! Love them.


----------



## Missshiv

Thanks samina, dbeth and megt10! I'll be taking them out for my birthday outing this weekend!!


----------



## dbeth

From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!

Green Lizard Very Prive
















Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
















For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.






Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.




Congrats on two gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## fumi

Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s



Super hot!


----------



## Missshiv

dbeth said:
			
		

> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.



Congrats, they are gorge!!


----------



## jeshika

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.



Amazing! Congrats! I didn't realize that they made the sale. So jealous!


----------



## dbeth

Thanks Fumi & miss!! 



jeshika said:


> Amazing! Congrats! I didn't realize that they made the sale. So jealous!



Thanks Jeshika---Yes, I posted about them this past Saturday in the Chat Sale thread. They are old VP sizing though----just in case you are interested. I sortof remember which sizes are left. They are even more beautiful in person!


----------



## jeshika

dbeth said:


> Thanks Fumi & miss!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeshika---Yes, I posted about them this past Saturday in the Chat Sale thread. They are old VP sizing though----just in case you are interested. I sortof remember which sizes are left. They are even more beautiful in person!



thanks! i called but they didn't have my size (35.5 or 36) in the red... just the green. o well!


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> Thanks samina, dbeth and megt10! I'll be taking them out for my birthday outing this weekend!!


 
Oh Happy Birthday!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.


 Beth wow they are totally gorgeous! I can see why you got both. Wish I had known I so would have snagged a pair if they had my size.


----------



## Missshiv

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh Happy Birthday!



thank you


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Beth wow they are totally gorgeous! I can see why you got both. Wish I had known I so would have snagged a pair if they had my size.



Hi Meg! I posted them in the Chat Sale thread this past Saturday. What size are you??  2 pairs of red in size 38. The green has several. 

This is OLD VP sizing.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hi Meg! I posted them in the Chat Sale thread this past Saturday. What size are you?? 2 pairs of red in size 38. The green has several.
> 
> This is OLD VP sizing.


 I have never been to that thread and probably a good thing for me, lol. I need 38.5. I don't have a contact their funny enough I do have one in NY Madison, lol. Funny since I live next door to SCP.


----------



## indi3r4

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.



these have been haunting me for days.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I have never been to that thread and probably a good thing for me, lol. I need 38.5. I don't have a contact their funny enough I do have one in NY Madison, lol. Funny since I live next door to SCP.



Yeah, stay away from there.   

 The red is exclusive to SCP, but I'm not sure if the green or light beige is.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Yeah, stay away from there.
> 
> The red is exclusive to SCP, but I'm not sure if the green or light beige is.


 I may have to contct them. Your shoes are TDF.


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.


GAWGUS! That red is stunning!


----------



## dvfgirl82

VP 100  Poussin


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> Congrats on two gorgeous shoes!!!



beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

Thank You CEC, Nani & Meg!!


----------



## wannaprada

Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

dvfgirl82 said:


> VP 100  Poussin



Love the yellow DVF!


----------



## phiphi

i am SO behind - sorry if i missed anyone!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.



they're gorgeous!!



wannaprada said:


> I know you ladies have seen these a million times...so here's to the millionth and one time! My Leopard Maggies which I got for an incredible $439!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my new Jolie Dune in Kid leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Jolie fits fine, I had to try a number of padding combinations to get the Maggies to work. They were slipping right off w/o any padding, however I believe a .5 down in sz would have been too tight. Hopefully my 299's and my Corolic will fit perfectly once they arrive!



congrats wanna! they're so pretty!!! what a score.



Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s


simply amazing!



dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.



dbeth - you have been on a shoe haul! i love these - they are breath-taking. congratulations on all your beautiful additions!



dvfgirl82 said:


> VP 100  Poussin



this is such a vibrant and fun colour!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks phiphi!


----------



## 318Platinum

It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!  

*Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*

*Sobek 140 Tourterelle*


----------



## dbeth

Thank you Phi & Wanna!!!


----------



## dbeth

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*



Those Sobek are gorgeous! I wasn't sure about these until I saw them in person at the boutique over the weekend.  Congrats!!


----------



## rdgldy

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*


So pretty!!!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*





girl you did GOOOOOOD!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thank you all so much!!! I HAD TO GET THE SOBEKS!!! It was a style I didn't like at first, but later hate I passed up. It is truly DELICIOUS!!


----------



## cts900

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*



Piggies is Gold Tag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beyond jealous that 1) you can wear these and 2) you have them.  SO SPECIAL!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

cts900 said:


> Piggies is Gold Tag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beyond jealous that 1) you can wear these and 2) you have them.  SO SPECIAL!!!!!



LOL, Thank you, *CTS*!!! Did you mean "in" ? BTW, Honestly, are these Gold Tags a Limited Edition, HTF or something? They are BRAND SPANKING NEW.


----------



## Fashion1

My new-to-me 120mm Camel Patent Open Clics! I am so in love with these shoes. They are realy a half size too small, but hopefully i can make it work. I also posted some color comparison pics with my nude patent horaslings.


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*



Great buys!


----------



## wannaprada

Congrats Fashion1!


----------



## BagsR4Me

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.



OMG!!!  I love, love, love both pairs. They are stunning. Did you happen to see a size 5?  I need these in my life for sure... Wow! *HUGE* *CONGRATS*!!!




dvfgirl82 said:


> VP 100  Poussin



Very pretty. Congrats!




318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*



Very pretty. Those Sobeks are gorgeous. Congrats!




Fashion1 said:


> My new-to-me 120mm Camel Patent Open Clics! I am so in love with these shoes. They are realy a half size too small, but hopefully i can make it work. I also posted some color comparison pics with my nude patent horaslings.



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## cts900

318Platinum said:


> LOL, Thank you, *CTS*!!! Did you mean "in" ? BTW, Honestly, are these Gold Tags a Limited Edition, HTF or something? They are BRAND SPANKING NEW.



Yes...I meant "in" .  And yes, they are both rare and HTF.  I am a huge fan of the tag/graffiti styles as they are among the most unique pieces of art Msr. has created IMHO.


----------



## cts900

Fashion1 said:


> My new-to-me 120mm Camel Patent Open Clics! I am so in love with these shoes. They are realy a half size too small, but hopefully i can make it work. I also posted some color comparison pics with my nude patent horaslings.



Congrats!


----------



## 318Platinum

cts900 said:


> Yes...I meant "in" .  And yes, they are both rare and HTF.  I am a huge fan of the tag/graffiti styles as they are among the most unique pieces of art Msr. has created IMHO.



WOW!!! And I originally bought these for a Strass job!!! LMAO!! When I got them in, I INSTANTLY CHANGED MY MIND, though! They are really beautiful!! I am going to buy another pair for Strassing. I got these for approx. $300 on the Bay!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> Pigalle 120 Gold Tag
> 
> Sobek 140 Tourterelle



Congrats!!! They r both very pretty but the sobeks r amazing!!!


----------



## megt10

dvfgirl82 said:


> VP 100 Poussin


 I love the color of these shoes. I think I need them.


----------



## megt10

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*


 Gorgeous. OMG this thread is too dangerous for me .


----------



## 318Platinum

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous. OMG this thread is too dangerous for me .



LOL, Why do you think I have these two!!!? LMAO, Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Congrats!!! They r both very pretty but the sobeks r amazing!!!



Thanks, Luv! I Love my Sobeks so much!! I am so blessed to have found them in the only color that I wanted!!!  I am really happy I didn't wait around for the Daff, because I NEVER got the call!! Eventhough I filled out a CA, and constantly called. I guess it doesn't matter what you do, you just have to be FIRST ON THE LIST!! LOL Did you have any luck getting them?


----------



## dbeth

Thank you sleepykitten! 



BagsR4Me said:


> OMG!!!  I love, love, love both pairs. They are stunning. Did you happen to see a size 5?  I need these in my life for sure... Wow! *HUGE* *CONGRATS*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Those Sobeks are gorgeous. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!



 Thanks bags-----can you do a 35.5?? The red is sold out in 35-35.5, but they have the green in 35.5 .  And maybe the light beige.  This is OLD VP SIZING!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Phiphi: Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Wannaprada: I envy you!! LOl


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nadin22: Thanks!

Bagsr4e: Thanks! On your avatar: I went to Neiman Marcus today and was looking at the Balenciaga bags. The city is very roomy and thats going to be on my wish list this year. =)


----------



## igorark

Fashion1 said:


> My new-to-me 120mm Camel Patent Open Clics! I am so in love with these shoes. They are realy a half size too small, but hopefully i can make it work. I also posted some color comparison pics with my nude patent horaslings.



Now I like camel color more than nude!


----------



## 9distelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.


Very beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Missshiv

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*



LOVE these


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sorry for the general shout out, but amazing new CLs ladies!!!!!!


----------



## MoneyHunny

I've just purchased these bad boys from the netaporter sale. My very first real pair hopefully not the last. Morphing 100 Calf Hair size 37.5 abit too big for me , but still im keeping em.


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Thanks, Luv! I Love my Sobeks so much!! I am so blessed to have found them in the only color that I wanted!!!  I am really happy I didn't wait around for the Daff, because I NEVER got the call!! Eventhough I filled out a CA, and constantly called. I guess it doesn't matter what you do, you just have to be FIRST ON THE LIST!! LOL Did you have any luck getting them?



Yes I'm waiting for them to arrive I called e commerce and complained to them so they managed to get me a pair from Madison.


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Thanks, Luv! I Love my Sobeks so much!! I am so blessed to have found them in the only color that I wanted!!!  I am really happy I didn't wait around for the Daff, because I NEVER got the call!! Eventhough I filled out a CA, and constantly called. I guess it doesn't matter what you do, you just have to be FIRST ON THE LIST!! LOL Did you have any luck getting them?



Oh and mod pics of urs pls!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

I am over the moon about my new purchase 

*Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*


----------



## jenayb

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*


 
Fabulous. Great choice.


----------



## BagsR4Me

dbeth said:


> Thank you sleepykitten!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bags-----can you do a 35.5?? The red is sold out in 35-35.5, but they have the green in 35.5 .  And maybe the light beige.  This is OLD VP SIZING!!



Unfortunately, 35.5 would be too big.  My old VP size is 35 for sure. I think I'm 34.5 in the new VPs.

Thank you so much for the info. though and congrats again on those amazing shoes!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

MoneyHunny said:


> I've just purchased these bad boys from the netaporter sale. My very first real pair hopefully not the last. Morphing 100 Calf Hair size 37.5 abit too big for me , but still im keeping em.



Nice. Congrats!!




Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*



Those are gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*



the perfect choice !
congrats
Did you go TTS with the 100 VP?


----------



## Ayala

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*



Beautiful! Where are they from and how much were they?


----------



## samina

Missshiv said:


> Thanks samina, dbeth and megt10! I'll be taking them out for my birthday outing this weekend!!



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## samina

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.


OMG these are ammmmmmmazing congrats on both!!!


----------



## samina

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*



Congrats on the vp carnivals I love this colourway!!

Congrats on everyone's new additions


----------



## dbeth

samina said:


> OMG these are ammmmmmmazing congrats on both!!!




Thanks Samina!


----------



## dbeth

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*



Congrats!! The Carnaval is really growing on me. I didn't even know that VP's come in 100. I bet they are comfy!


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:
			
		

> Yes I'm waiting for them to arrive I called e commerce and complained to them so they managed to get me a pair from Madison.



Ugh! I HATE you ! LOL, no, CONGRATS, Hunni ! PLEASE post plenty of Mod shots and reveals for me. Let me know when you have posted pics. I can at least live through you with the Daffs! :.-)


----------



## 318Platinum

I never posted Mods of my Sobek Tourterelle, so here they are! Enjoy


----------



## jeshika

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*



gorgeous! what a beautiful addition! I'm sure they are super comfortable for everyday too! PERFECT! Congrats *Miss_Q*! Mod pix please!


----------



## samina

my new additions..

Green Ron Ron 85 and Black Simples 100


----------



## wannaprada

*Miss Q* and *Samina*, congrats!


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.


 
OMG!!!!


----------



## indypup

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I never posted Mods of my Sobek Tourterelle, so here they are! Enjoy



I cannot get over how amazing these look on you... your skin tone is gorgeous and I love how the shoes pop against it!


----------



## dbeth

samina said:
			
		

> my new additions..
> 
> Green Ron Ron 85 and Black Simples 100



Oh those green!! GORGY!!  Is this the emerald green??


----------



## samina

dbeth said:


> Oh those green!! GORGY!!  Is this the emerald green??



Debeth - yes these are the emerald green I thought they might be a dark forest green but then I opened the box and these beauties were inside aren't they amazing colour 



wannaprada said:


> *Miss Q* and *Samina*, congrats!



 wannaprada


----------



## megt10

MoneyHunny said:


> I've just purchased these bad boys from the netaporter sale. My very first real pair hopefully not the last. Morphing 100 Calf Hair size 37.5 abit too big for me , but still im keeping em.


 Congrats! I have these in the booties and I love them.


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> my new additions..
> 
> Green Ron Ron 85 and Black Simples 100
> 
> View attachment 1572117
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572118
> View attachment 1572119


 Gorgeous. I love the green. I have this green in the Miss Clichy 160 and would wear them a lot more if they had a lower heel. I think I am going to have to check out the Ron Ron.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

9distelle said:


> Very beautiful, congrats!!


Thnaks!


----------



## chanel*liz

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.




Stunning colors!! Congrats babe


----------



## beagly911

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*


 Oh I love them!!


318Platinum said:


> I never posted Mods of my Sobek Tourterelle, so here they are! Enjoy


They look awesome on you!



samina said:


> my new additions..
> 
> Green Ron Ron 85 and Black Simples 100
> 
> View attachment 1572117
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572118
> View attachment 1572119


 
The green is TDF!!  I'm going to have to hunt down a Ron Ron!  Great classic with the simple!


----------



## airina666

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*



Oh wow! I plan to get my first VP this year & i love the 100s! May i know where did you get these beauties from and how much are they? thanks!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.


Fabulous, congrats!!
Mod pics?


----------



## Missshiv

samina said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!!!



Thanks


----------



## Missshiv

samina said:
			
		

> my new additions..
> 
> Green Ron Ron 85 and Black Simples 100



Oooh they are lovely!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*jenay, bags, ^SeDuCTive^, Ayala, samina, dbeth, jeshika, wannaprada, *
*beagly, airina!!*



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> the perfect choice !
> congrats
> Did you go TTS with the 100 VP?


 
Yes I went TTS.



Ayala said:


> Beautiful! Where are they from and how much were they?


 
 Sent you a PM.



airina666 said:


> Oh wow! I plan to get my first VP this year & i love the 100s! May i know where did you get these beauties from and how much are they? thanks!


 
Sent you a PM.


----------



## dbeth

9distelle said:


> Fabulous, congrats!!
> Mod pics?





chanel*liz said:


> Stunning colors!! Congrats babe



Thanks 9distelle and Liz!!!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Ugh! I HATE you ! LOL, no, CONGRATS, Hunni ! PLEASE post plenty of Mod shots and reveals for me. Let me know when you have posted pics. I can at least live through you with the Daffs! :.-)



Omg omg omg I can't even describe how beautiful they r!!!! I just received them and they r TDF! I Actually thought I wasnt gonna like them cause they weren't lucido like last season but they r even more amazing! I will post pics as soon as I figure out how to haha


----------



## beagly911

My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Omg omg omg I can't even describe how beautiful they r!!!! I just received them and they r TDF! I Actually thought I wasnt gonna like them cause they weren't lucido like last season but they r even more amazing! I will post pics as soon as I figure out how to haha



OMG!!!!! I think I am going to  from the jealousy!!!  PLLLLLLLEASE post them ASAP!!! I LITERALLY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE KILLING ME!!! LOL


----------



## BagsR4Me

318Platinum said:


> I never posted Mods of my Sobek Tourterelle, so here they are! Enjoy



Very pretty. They look great on you. Congrats!




samina said:


> my new additions..
> 
> Green Ron Ron 85 and Black Simples 100
> 
> View attachment 1572117
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572118
> View attachment 1572119



Great styles. Congrats on both!




beagly911 said:


> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:



Very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:


 Gorgeous Beagly, I love them.


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, beagly, samina, Miss_Q, dbeth, 318Platinum on your AMAZING purchases!!!!


----------



## beagly911

BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. They look great on you. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great styles. Congrats on both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!!


Thanks Bags.



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Beagly, I love them.


Thank you meg, yet another classic look! hehe



Dessye said:


> Congrats, beagly, samina, Miss_Q, dbeth, 318Platinum on your AMAZING purchases!!!!


Thank you Dessye, I'm excited to have another exotic!


----------



## samina

Dessye said:


> Congrats, beagly, samina, Miss_Q, dbeth, 318Platinum on your AMAZING purchases!!!!



 Dessye



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous. I love the green. I have this green in the Miss Clichy 160 and would wear them a lot more if they had a lower heel. I think I am going to have to check out the Ron Ron.



 megt10 - I got them from Stanley K - lower heel works for everyday wear.
Can't wait to take these babies out for a spin but it's gonna rain most of next week!



beagly911 said:


> Oh I love them!!
> 
> They look awesome on you!
> 
> 
> 
> The green is TDF!!  I'm going to have to hunt down a Ron Ron!  Great classic with the simple!


 beagly -  the colour it's amazing! They still have a few at Stanley K, Dallas..


----------



## samina

Missshiv said:


> Oooh they are lovely!!



 Missshiv


----------



## aoqtpi

Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi said:


> Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week


 
I love them aoqtpi!!!!  Houston wont know what hit them...hahah!!!!


----------



## beagly911

samina said:


> Dessye
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 - I got them from Stanley K - lower heel works for everyday wear.
> Can't wait to take these babies out for a spin but it's gonna rain most of next week!
> 
> 
> beagly -  the colour it's amazing! They still have a few at Stanley K, Dallas..


 Oh, wish I could afford them right now, but I'm for going to for go a few CL's so I can have some fun with *RedBottomlover *in February at Tyson in VA...I'm going to have to behave for a few weeks!!!  But I'm going to keep them on my radar!!


----------



## samina

BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. They look great on you. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great styles. Congrats on both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!!



BagsR4Me


----------



## indypup

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week



I am so jealous!  I've wanted these in my size forever (but I refuse to pay retail)!  Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

aoqtpi said:


> Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week



Congrats!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:



I have always loved the ring lizards, gorgeous pattern!!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week


 Gorgeous! Would love to see a modeling pic.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:



Beagly, those are stunning on you!! I hope we can see outfits with your new exotics soon 



aoqtpi said:


> Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week



Lovely!! So sexy, and nice for a vacation. Hopefully you can wear them in warm weather!!


----------



## 9distelle

318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*


These pairs are simply stunning, especially the Sobek 140, congrats!!
Mod pics pls!!


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> These pairs are simply stunning, especially the Sobek 140, congrats!!
> Mod pics pls!!



Thank you so much,* 9* !!! I posted Mods that I took myself on here because my DH was knocked out! LOL. Here's the link to it:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...l-purchases-here-653734-773.html#post20820398


----------



## GrRoxy

aoqtpi said:


> Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week



I didnt even know they come in white! I tried them in red and yellow and they re super comfy! Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:





nice! exotics make every outfit look better.  automatically adds texture and pattern


----------



## aoqtpi

GrRoxy said:


> I didnt even know they come in white! I tried them in red and yellow and they re super comfy! Congrats!



I didn't know either! I was pleasantly surprised when I stumbled across them on eBay!




LamborghiniGirl said:


> Lovely!! So sexy, and nice for a vacation. Hopefully you can wear them in warm weather!!





BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats!





beagly911 said:


> I love them aoqtpi!!!!  Houston wont know what hit them...hahah!!!!



 Thanks so much ladies! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! Would love to see a modeling pic.



Thank you! I'll post one later today


----------



## aoqtpi

beagly911 said:


> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:



The ring lizard is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:
> 
> I contemplated getting those on eBay but I was afraid they would be too small. Congrats Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> aoqtpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for my trip to Houston this reading week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice aoqtpi!
Click to expand...


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!! I think I am going to  from the jealousy!!!  PLLLLLLLEASE post them ASAP!!! I LITERALLY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE KILLING ME!!! LOL



Here you go sorry it took so long I have a 9 month old baby who just started crawling so I don't get time to do ANYTHING.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ayala said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but here are my latest purchase: Lady Max 100!



Congrats, these are beautiful.



SassySarah said:


> Everyone has lovely new additions as always! I haven't been able to keep up but wanted to share a special new pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper approves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where most of my shoe money goes now, and he's worth every penny, my Dallas



Congrats on an amazing pair!



vuittongirl82 said:


> My new hot pink bianca



These look great on you!



skislope15 said:


> Got these around xmas but have negected to post till now sorry pic is so big
> 
> Bridget lace booties



I love these! They are now on my wishlist!



dc419 said:


> My new winter trash leopard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Winter Trash Leopard by M. Sho, on Flickr



Congrats on this unique and beautiful pair!



urasia said:


> Louboutin Peanut cork wedge. Xmas present from Mum, so comfortable and versatile!



What an amazing Christmas present!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> I have always loved the ring lizards, gorgeous pattern!!


I couldn't pass them up, the pattern is great IRL!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Beagly, those are stunning on you!! I hope we can see outfits with your new exotics soon
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!! So sexy, and nice for a vacation. Hopefully you can wear them in warm weather!!


Thank you LaborghiniGirl, outfit pics coming this week if the snow and ice stops!! 



AEGIS said:


> nice! exotics make every outfit look better. automatically adds texture and pattern


 Thanks AEGIS, I'm looking forward to wearing them soon! Darn ice!!


aoqtpi said:


> The ring lizard is gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks aoqtpi



wannaprada said:


> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My newest exotics, Ring Lizard Hai 100:
> 
> I contemplated getting those on eBay but I was afraid they would be too small. Congrats Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice aoqtpi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks wannaprada, they are tts and fit perfectly!
Click to expand...


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Here you go sorry it took so long I have a 9 month old baby who just started crawling so I don't get time to do ANYTHING.
> 
> View attachment 1574057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574060




OMG!!! THOSE ARE TOO STUNNING!!!!!! Congrats on getting them, Hunni ! I hope your baby isn't driving you too crazy.  ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

anjali said:


> Here you go sorry it took so long I have a 9 month old baby who just started crawling so I don't get time to do ANYTHING.
> 
> View attachment 1574057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574060



Those are seriously amazing. Where did you find them? They look fantastic on you. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## anjali

BagsR4Me said:
			
		

> Those are seriously amazing. Where did you find them? They look fantastic on you. CONGRATS!!!



Thank you so much!!!! And the pics don't even do them justice. They r even more amazing IRL! Well I was on the waitlist with the las Vegas store but because of alot of confusion I ended up getting it from Madison. They just received them last week and already had a waiting list before they even received them so if u want them call Madison first thing Tom! Las Vegas is already sold out


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

HermesLuv said:


> I finally found my them!!!  Thanks to *dezynrbaglaydee* who gave me a heads up!
> 
> Black Lady Peep with gold spikes


 
These are stunning!



pinkwaffles said:


> opps picture had problems loading, here it is


 


dbeth said:


> Harletty in Chestnut Leather from Saks
> 
> Can't wait to wear them!!


 
These are gorgeous. The leather looks like butter!



kham said:


> My new Volpi's. Very pretty, but not sure if they're keepers. Still trying to decide.
> 
> View attachment 1569220


 
These are definitely keepers.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lovely new CLs everyone!!!

I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!

Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
(please excuse my puffy prego feet)


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)



Congrats!!!!!!!!  They are just spectacular!!!!!!


----------



## kham

glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are definitely keepers.



They are beautiful. I just shipped them back and ordered a 1/2 size smaller. I should get the new pair in about a week. I hope they fit!!


----------



## HermesLuv

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)


These are TDF!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My currently favorite nude patent heels.


 
These are lovely, congrats!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Meet my newest addition!
> 
> Lady Lynch in Poisson Patent!


 
Gorgeous!!



wannaprada said:


> I know you ladies have seen these a million times...so here's to the millionth and one time! My Leopard Maggies which I got for an incredible $439!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my new Jolie Dune in Kid leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Jolie fits fine, I had to try a number of padding combinations to get the Maggies to work. They were slipping right off w/o any padding, however I believe a .5 down in sz would have been too tight. Hopefully my 299's and my Corolic will fit perfectly once they arrive!


 
The maggies will always be gorgeous, but especially for $439!



Missshiv said:


> My new spiked pigalle 100s


 Stunning, congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions, ladies!


----------



## dbeth

dezynrbaglaydee said:
			
		

> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to NANI and Bella for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)



Yay Dezy!!! You got them!! They look stunning on you!! I can't even tell that your feet are swollen.  But, boy do I ever remember those days--- I couldn't wear any of my CL.


----------



## indi3r4

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)



what a perfect pair to start 2012 with!  hope you're doing well, A


----------



## indi3r4

anjali said:


> Here you go sorry it took so long I have a 9 month old baby who just started crawling so I don't get time to do ANYTHING.
> 
> View attachment 1574057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574060



  amazing!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dbeth said:


> From SCP boutique, Lizard VP in green and red on sale. Absolutely LOVE these and was a very unexpected purchase. I originally left the store not purchasing either one. The green was calling my name overnight, so I headed back to buy them but I ended up with the red. After a few more days, ended up with the green. I was so excited that I ended up taking my first pics in the car!!
> 
> Green Lizard Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Lizard Very Prive (more like a coral red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For color comparison---my stam is a deep red blood color. Pics are true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another color comparison---Vicky cranberry boots, CL dust bag.


 
Both pairs are stunning!



dvfgirl82 said:


> VP 100 Poussin


 
That yellow is gorgeous!



318Platinum said:


> It has been a crazy week for me, but I have ended it VICTORIOUS!!!! My TWO new purchases in one week!!
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> *Sobek 140 Tourterelle*


 
Congrats on both pairs!



Fashion1 said:


> My new-to-me 120mm Camel Patent Open Clics! I am so in love with these shoes. They are realy a half size too small, but hopefully i can make it work. I also posted some color comparison pics with my nude patent horaslings.


 
Congrats on a classic pair!



MoneyHunny said:


> I've just purchased these bad boys from the netaporter sale. My very first real pair hopefully not the last. Morphing 100 Calf Hair size 37.5 abit too big for me , but still im keeping em.


 
Congratsulations on your first pair!


----------



## Tarhls

This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight


----------



## DariaD

Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight



Shoetwins! 

Laponos are amazing, congrats! 
I am still not totally used to the pitch but its getting better with each wear


----------



## Tarhls

DariaD said:


> Shoetwins!
> 
> Laponos are amazing, congrats!
> I am still not totally used to the pitch but its getting better with each wear


 
We are twins!!  The black look so hot!


----------



## megt10

anjali said:


> Here you go sorry it took so long I have a 9 month old baby who just started crawling so I don't get time to do ANYTHING.
> 
> View attachment 1574057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574060


 Wow, those are gorgeous and they look great on you.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)


 Congratulations Dezy! I love them and they look fantastic on you mama!


----------



## megt10

Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight


 Stunning, I love the color. How high is the heel?


----------



## anjali

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow, those are gorgeous and they look great on you.



Thank you I always see ur outfits in the who why wear thread and they r amazing!


----------



## anjali

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> amazing!!



Thank you!


----------



## MoneyHunny

Hi, thanks for the kind replies , i love looking at the pics some the shoes on here are soo goregous and high !!!! I MUST save up my money for a second pair.
:coolpics:


----------



## BagsR4Me

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)


 
Very cool. They look great on you. Congrats!




Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight


 
Huge congrats!


----------



## anjali

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG!!! THOSE ARE TOO STUNNING!!!!!! Congrats on getting them, Hunni ! I hope your baby isn't driving you too crazy.  ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!



Thank you!!!! So u think ur gonna get them?


----------



## 318Platinum

anjali said:


> Thank you!!!! So u think ur gonna get them?



LOL, you just talked me out of them Saturday!!! Plus am SA of mine told me to just stick with 42s. I guess I will just have to take yet ANOTHER loss on the Roccia Python Daff! I think it's time for me to move on.


----------



## sophinette007

anjali said:


> Here you go sorry it took so long I have a 9 month old baby who just started crawling so I don't get time to do ANYTHING.
> 
> View attachment 1574057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574060


 
OMG!!! They are totally gorgeous!!!! They look even more better than the stock pics which were pretty!Congrats! And cheer up with your Baby. I am sure he is adorable and he will be soon able to do a lot of thinks by himself...eating by himself and walking all that things are for very soon !


----------



## heychar

Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with! 
So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol


----------



## anjali

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! They are totally gorgeous!!!! They look even more better than the stock pics which were pretty!Congrats! And cheer up with your Baby. I am sure he is adorable and he will be soon able to do a lot of thinks by himself...eating by himself and walking all that things are for very soon !



Awww thank you so much they really are better than the stock pics! Baby Is gonna walk any day now im soooo excited. Actually I'm ready for baby #2


----------



## shontel

Lovely, Char! 


heychar said:


> Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with!
> So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol


----------



## cts900

Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight



This picture is beautiful!


----------



## Tarhls

megt10 said:


> Stunning, I love the color. How high is the heel?


 
Thanks Megt, the heel is 5 inch, with approx .5 inch platform - possibly a touch too high for me - I will have many practice wears in the house before I venture out in them


----------



## Tarhls

cts900 said:


> This picture is beautiful!


 
Thanks cts, I took it with Instagram


----------



## BagsR4Me

heychar said:


> Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with!
> So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol



Nice. Congrats!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!! They are just spectacular!!!!!!


 


HermesLuv said:


> These are TDF!!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful additions, ladies!


 


dbeth said:


> Yay Dezy!!! You got them!! They look stunning on you!! I can't even tell that your feet are swollen. But, boy do I ever remember those days--- I couldn't wear any of my CL.


 


indi3r4 said:


> what a perfect pair to start 2012 with!  hope you're doing well, A


 
thank you all so much! I'm hanging in there, counting down the days!



Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight


 
such a pretty color!



megt10 said:


> Congratulations Dezy! I love them and they look fantastic on you mama!


 


BagsR4Me said:


> Very cool. They look great on you. Congrats!


 
thank you so much!!!



heychar said:


> Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with!
> So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol


 
these look fab on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are lovely, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> The maggies will always be gorgeous, but especially for $439!
> 
> 
> Stunning, congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Miss_Q said:


> I am over the moon about my new purchase
> 
> *Very Prive Python Carnaval 100mm*


 
The paint splatter colors are very vibrant, congrats!



samina said:


> my new additions..
> 
> Green Ron Ron 85 and Black Simples 100
> 
> View attachment 1572117
> 
> 
> Both pairs are amazing!
> 
> View attachment 1572118
> View attachment 1572119


 
These are gorgeous!



anjali said:


> Here you go sorry it took so long I have a 9 month old baby who just started crawling so I don't get time to do ANYTHING.
> 
> View attachment 1574057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574060


 
Stunning, congrats!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)


 
Congrats on finally finding these beauties!


----------



## BattyBugs

Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight


 
I love this color!



heychar said:


> Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with!
> So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol


 
Congrats!


----------



## Tarhls

BattyBugs & Dezynrbaglaydee thanks for your kind words


----------



## anjali

glamourgirlnikk said:
			
		

> The paint splatter colors are very vibrant, congrats!
> 
> These are gorgeous!
> 
> Stunning, congrats!
> 
> Congrats on finally finding these beauties!



Thank you!


----------



## heychar

shontel said:


> Lovely, Char!





BagsR4Me said:


> Nice. Congrats!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you all so much! I'm hanging in there, counting down the days!
> 
> 
> 
> such a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> these look fab on you!





BattyBugs said:


> I love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you ladies  Still on the fence with these!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)


 Lovely dezy, congrats!


Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight


Shoe twins!!  I love my Lapono booties and I too am still trying to get used to the pitch and having them on for more than a couple of hours.  I love them, CONGRATS!!


----------



## sophinette007

Love them on you! Sorry to heart you had issues with the nude Highness because I love them in that color! But the Black kid are are lovely ! Don't have too much regrets, black kid is much more durable than suede and Nude LP is an excellent choice because they are truly amazing! 


heychar said:


> Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with!
> So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> Love them on you! Sorry to heart you had issues with the nude Highness because I love them in that color! But the Black kid are are lovely ! Don't have too much regrets, black kid is much more durable than suede and Nude LP is an excellent choice because they are truly amazing!



Thats true! I never thought about the durability factor thanks for the Sophinette


----------



## wannaprada

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new CLs everyone!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled to share my first pair for 2012! After searching all over the world for these, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to *NANI *and *Bella *for all of their help!!!
> 
> Black Pigalle Silver Spikes 100mm
> (please excuse my puffy prego feet)



Love these, congrats!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are lovely, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> The maggies will always be gorgeous, but especially for $439!
> 
> 
> Stunning, congrats!!



Thanks Glamourgirl!



Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight



Love the color!



heychar said:


> Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with!
> So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol



Super hot!


----------



## Hipployta

I thought I won silver/black roller ball on Ebay. I asked the seller for an invoice and a side profile photo. Today they say they are selling it to someone who offered them more. They only had 3 feedbacks so it was a risk anyway but I refuse to cancel the transaction. They can just be stuck with the fees for breaking EBay rules. I'm sick today so this annoyed me


----------



## Pomba

I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".  

So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol

Ok pic time...


----------



## dbeth

Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread. 
It's PURE LOVE.


----------



## beagly911

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them! They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big. Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying. Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN? Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...


Love them!!!



dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.


Gold spikes...oooo


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.



Amazing!!


----------



## anjali

dbeth said:
			
		

> lady peep spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's pure love.



amazing!


----------



## dbeth

Thanks Beagley, fumi & anjali!


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.




Absolutely gorgeous!!! . Congrats!!


----------



## HermesLuv

dbeth said:
			
		

> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.



Congrats twin! They are perfection!


----------



## dbeth

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...




You look fab in those!! Nice gams.  

IMO, you should get what u like & it sounds like it would be the highness. Don't care what others may think, but I do know what you mean/ feel about the stripper type feeling. I went through that with my YSL Tribtoo.

Can you buy both??




kham said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! . Congrats!!



Thanks dear kham!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

I say keep!   They look amazing on you.  I love this style.  Did you get them at the room?   I like them better than the highness!



Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...


----------



## Pomba

Thanks Beagly, dbeth and neverenough.   yes, got them  at the Room as Davids were sold out of 37 and 37.5 anything.

I have a No 299 already but wanted a WOW all black shoe.   I will walk around in them again tomorrow once dh goes out (as right now they are in hiding from him).  and see.  Maybe I should just delete this site from my computer.  Im addicted!

Love gold spikes you got! so much temptation !!!


----------



## anjali

Pomba said:
			
		

> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...



I think they r amazing and actually better than the highness


----------



## heychar

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...



Love the Jenny! I missed out on these! Congrats on yours they look great on you 
Can I ask... What colour/material Highness did you see?


----------



## dbeth

Pomba said:


> Thanks Beagly, dbeth and neverenough.   yes, got them  at the Room as Davids were sold out of 37 and 37.5 anything.
> 
> I have a No 299 already but wanted a WOW all black shoe.   I will walk around in them again tomorrow once dh goes out (as right now they are in hiding from him).  and see.  Maybe I should just delete this site from my computer.  Im addicted!
> 
> Love gold spikes you got! so much temptation !!!



Thanks!!  Yes, the CL forum can have a lot of temptation. 

I really like the Jenny on you--- I say get both if you can!!


----------



## 9distelle

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...


Simply stunning on you!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hipployta said:


> I thought I won silver/black roller ball on Ebay. I asked the seller for an invoice and a side profile photo. Today they say they are selling it to someone who offered them more. They only had 3 feedbacks so it was a risk anyway but I refuse to cancel the transaction. They can just be stuck with the fees for breaking EBay rules. I'm sick today so this annoyed me


 
I'm sorry you happened upon such a lousy seller! Good for you for not cancelling the transaction.  Don't forget to neg them, they earned it. I hope you find them again and for less.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...



Love these, you wear them well! Congrats!!! 



dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.



Beautiful, I love the contrast with the gold spikes! 



heychar said:


> Returned the Nude Patent Highness as they had major quality issues! there was way too much wrinkling and creases in the leather than I could live with!
> So I exchanged for the black calf leather/ red toe cap tts- Not sure if I love them as much as I would the Black Suede Highness which won't be happening as Europe won't be getting them in! 'so i'm told' also Wait listed for Nude LPs to replace the nude void in my life lol



Enjoy your new shoes, congrats 



Tarhls said:


> This morning my electric blue Lapono booties arrived, although they have a higher heel than I am use to & I could quite possibly break my ankle in them it was love at first sight



I've always liked these! Congrats


----------



## Pomba

oh boy, talk about "enabling" on here...must stay away....THANKS everyone!.

Heychar, the highness was in Calf leather at the Room with the red lip.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them! They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big. Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying. Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN? Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...


 
Congrats! They look great on you. Keep.




dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.


 
Congrats!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am so in love with this pair ... Aioli in black with black studs.


----------



## wannaprada

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them!  They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big.  Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying.   Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN?  Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...



Those are so hot! Love them!



dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.



WOW! Nice!


----------



## wannaprada

lorihmatthews said:


> I am so in love with this pair ... Aioli in black with black studs.



Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

lorihmatthews said:


> I am so in love with this pair ... Aioli in black with black studs.



Congrats!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Step n roll in Africa suede from NM. I love the lace detail on the heel.


----------



## Tarhls

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love these, you wear them well! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, I love the contrast with the gold spikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new shoes, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked these! Congrats


----------



## fumi

bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1577929
> 
> 
> Step n roll in Africa suede from NM. I love the lace detail on the heel.



These look practical for the winter


----------



## Pomba

bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1577929
> 
> 
> step n roll in africa suede from nm. I love the lace detail on the heel.


 nice!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

fumi said:
			
		

> These look practical for the winter



It's warm, the suede is completely lined in shearling. As long as there isn't any snow or ice on the ground I'm good.


----------



## bprimuslevy

Pomba said:
			
		

> nice!!



Thanks.


----------



## Pomba

bprimuslevy said:


> Thanks.


 
One tip for you as I have the figurina booties and live in Canada...CL's all have leather bottoms which get ruined in wet weather and snow, not to mention if you are walking on marble floors...slippery!

I got my bottoms done with rubber (they used topi brand (instead of vibram) as it closely matched the colour).  With this done, I am confident walking in the rain and salt and not ruined at all!   

Slush, I'd stay away from as it will touch the non rubber part.  Worth the extra investment!


----------



## wannaprada

These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them.  Introducing my 299's!!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them. Introducing my 299's!!!


 Those are some hot shoes! Beautiful.


----------



## Pomba

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them. Introducing my 299's!!!


 

I have those too!  Use them all the time!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Pomba said:


> One tip for you as I have the figurina booties and live in Canada...CL's all have leather bottoms which get ruined in wet weather and snow, not to mention if you are walking on marble floors...slippery!
> 
> I got my bottoms done with rubber (they used topi brand (instead of vibram) as it closely matched the colour). With this done, I am confident walking in the rain and salt and not ruined at all!
> 
> Slush, I'd stay away from as it will touch the non rubber part. Worth the extra investment!


 Thanks for the tip. I'm looking for a cobbler in NoVA to put rubber soles on my Loubi babies. Don't have to worry about too much snow/ice here but I do worry about slipping and doing the most embarrasing face plant.


----------



## jenayb

At long last, after months of waiting.............


----------



## HermesLuv

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


 O.....M....G.... those are STUNNING!!!


----------



## indi3r4

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them.  Introducing my 299's!!!



  they're amazing!!



jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............



SHUT UP!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1577929
> 
> 
> Step n roll in Africa suede from NM. I love the lace detail on the heel.


 
Congrats!!




wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them. Introducing my 299's!!!


 
Pretty. Congrats!



jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


 
Congrats!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them.  Introducing my 299's!!!








jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............



AMAZING!!!! Wish I could wear piggies Jenay!! Hurry---modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb

^^ thanks, sweeties!!  



indi3r4 said:


> SHUT UP!!


----------



## fumi

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............



These are SIIICCCKKK!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Pomba said:


> I wasn't suppossed to buy today but went in to see if they had the highness in my size ...just out of curiousity as I love them! They did! But on further walking about in the store, I found they are lovely to look at but not to wear for my events...A bit too over the top and maybe - just maybe others may see them as "stripperish".
> 
> So with that in my head, I went for the Jenny, black patent but 1/2 a size too big. Im padding them with gels and not wearing nylons....as they'd slip off my feet! So after much humming and hawwing , I got the Jenny ....but feeling so guilty for buying. Unlike my other cls...why do I feel guilty? Is it because I prefer the highness (but not practical) or because I was not suppossed to spend this much AGAIN? Maybe I need to be talked out of this situation! lol
> 
> Ok pic time...


 
sorry hun-I won't be any help to the buyer's remorse here because they look freaking amazing! sorry! lol



dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.


 
gorgeousssss 



wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them. Introducing my 299's!!!


 
aw wanna you have trulyyyy been shoe blessed this season! I'm living vicariously through you! congrats, they're so sophisticated!



jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! JENAYYYYYYYYYYY! I feel like Goldmember from Austin Powers right now-lustingggg your shoes for real. "I loveee goooohoollddd" lol! Congrats babe-these are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them.  Introducing my 299's!!!





jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............



OMG, these are BOTH delicious!!! I am totally jelly of you, *Wanna*!! I wanted this shoe, and still do, in the depths of my heart.  *Jenay*, THESE are KILLER!! Are they Gold on Gold? DO they come in 120? These are FAB!! I can't wait for your mod pics.  CONGRATS on the new pairs, ladies!!!


----------



## jenayb

fumi said:


> These are SIIICCCKKK!!!


 
IKR!?!?!?! I died when I saw them, OMG! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! JENAYYYYYYYYYYY! I feel like Goldmember from Austin Powers right now-lustingggg your shoes for real. "I loveee goooohoollddd" lol! Congrats babe-these are absolutely fabulous!


 
 You kill me, girl!!!! 



318Platinum said:


> OMG, these are BOTH delicious!!! I am totally jelly of you, *Wanna*!! I wanted this shoe, and still do, in the depths of my heart.  *Jenay*, THESE are KILLER!! Are they Gold on Gold? DO they come in 120? These are FAB!! I can't wait for your mod pics.  CONGRATS on the new pairs, ladies!!!


 
Not sure baby girl... I have not seen them in the 120s.  And yes. Totally gold/gold.


----------



## JuliJenn

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them.  Introducing my 299's!!!



Oh.My.Goodness!  Those are absolutely lovely!  Congratulations!  You must have very happy feet tonight!


----------



## JuliJenn

My first Louboutins ever!  I waited for what seemed like years for these babies to clear customs, then a water leak in our apartment building directly over our mail boxes sent our post man away yesterday....But today, they finally arrived!  I am so HAPPY!  I can't stop looking at them!  My son even wanted to try them on, (or maybe he just wanted to get his foot in the photo).  I can't believe how pretty they are!  I'm in love!

http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s503/juli2016/IMAG0355.jpg


----------



## anjali

JuliJenn said:
			
		

> My first Louboutins ever!  I waited for what seemed like years for these babies to clear customs, then a water leak in our apartment building directly over our mail boxes sent our post man away yesterday....But today, they finally arrived!  I am so HAPPY!  I can't stop looking at them!  My son even wanted to try them on, (or maybe he just wanted to get his foot in the photo).  I can't believe how pretty they are!  I'm in love!
> 
> http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s503/juli2016/IMAG0355.jpg



Wow that color is amazing!


----------



## JuliJenn

anjali said:


> Wow that color is amazing!



Thank you, Anjali!


----------



## wannaprada

*bp, pomba, Indi, bags, dbeth, Choco, 318platinum, and julijenn!*

Jenaywins:  
Julijenn: Love that color!


----------



## JuliJenn

dbeth said:


> Lady Peep Spikes in gold---just did a reveal, modeling pics in that thread.
> It's PURE LOVE.



Wow.  There are not words for how stunning those are.  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

wannaprada said:


> *bp, pomba, Indi, bags, dbeth, Choco, 318platinum, and julijenn!*
> 
> Jenaywins:
> Julijenn: Love that color!



Thank you, hehe, and congrats on the 299, love.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them. Introducing my 299's!!!


 Congrats wanna....they are incredible!!


jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


Stunning jenay...are they 100's??



lorihmatthews said:


> I am so in love with this pair ... Aioli in black with black studs.


Terrific, so versitile and easy to wear!!



bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1577929
> 
> 
> Step n roll in Africa suede from NM. I love the lace detail on the heel.


I love the lacing too, congrats!!  Soooo warm and cuddly on a cold day!!!  And feeling sexy and stylish on a cold day is not easy, so :greengrin:


----------



## rdgldy

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


Pure perfection!!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> Pure perfection!!



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> Congrats wanna....they are incredible!!
> 
> Stunning jenay...are they 100's??
> 
> 
> Terrific, so versitile and easy to wear!!
> 
> 
> I love the lacing too, congrats!!  Soooo warm and cuddly on a cold day!!!  And feeling sexy and stylish on a cold day is not easy, so :greengrin:



Yes babe, they are 100s.


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> Yes babe, they are 100s.


 Oh I may have to start stalking!!!  hehe


----------



## AEGIS

well someone goes hard in the paint! lovely!



jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> well someone goes hard in the paint! lovely!


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


----------



## bprimuslevy

jenaywins said:
			
		

> At long last, after months of waiting.............



Another pair of fabulous shoes, jenay.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............



Very bling bling Jenay! lol Congrats 



wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them.  Introducing my 299's!!!



Love the heel on these shoes! Gorgeous, congrats 



bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1577929
> 
> 
> Step n roll in Africa suede from NM. I love the lace detail on the heel.



Congrats, we are shoe twins


----------



## orchidlove

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


Love love love


----------



## megt10

bprimuslevy said:


> View attachment 1577929
> 
> 
> Step n roll in Africa suede from NM. I love the lace detail on the heel.


 Gorgeous, I just love CL boots and these are no exception.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them. Introducing my 299's!!!


 I love these shoes! They are so gorgeous. I have wanted these since I first saw them.


----------



## AEGIS

pink Indio python new simple


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> pink Indio python new simple


 Ok, I want these! They are gorgeous Aegis. This is a thread I need to get off immediately!!! In the meantime they look fabulous on you, love the color and did I mention that I want these .


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ok, I want these! They are gorgeous Aegis. This is a thread I need to get off immediately!!! In the meantime they look fabulous on you, love the color and did I mention that I want these .




TY--wish i could have your lovely closet


----------



## amd_tan

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............




Congrats J!!!! Your special shoes are soooo gorgeous! They defs deserve a pic or two on TPF...great eye-candy!!! Mod pics soon please!!!!


----------



## samina

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............



Jenay - omg wow they are amazzzzing !! Congrats on the new spike additions!!


----------



## amd_tan

So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
My other ones in the Bianca


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

These are so AMAZING!!!  Im just a little bit jelly 



amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> TY--wish i could have your lovely closet


 


amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


 These are gorgeous love them!


----------



## sophinette007

amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


 
Congrats! They are gorgeous!  Shoe twins!


----------



## bprimuslevy

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thank you.


----------



## bprimuslevy

beagly911 said:


> Congrats wanna....they are incredible!!
> 
> Stunning jenay...are they 100's??
> 
> 
> Terrific, so versitile and easy to wear!!
> 
> 
> I love the lacing too, congrats!! Soooo warm and cuddly on a cold day!!! And feeling sexy and stylish on a cold day is not easy, so :greengrin:


 
I was hoping to wear them today.  Of course, it's over 60 degrees. Oh, these unpredictable Mid-Atlantic Winters.


----------



## bprimuslevy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very bling bling Jenay! lol Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Love the heel on these shoes! Gorgeous, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, we are shoe twins


 
Hey twin. I hope to do them as much justice as you do.


----------



## bprimuslevy

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, I just love CL boots and these are no exception.


Thanks Meg.  You look gorgeous in everything. I was sold on the Africa Harletty after seeing your modeling pictures.


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca



Are these the Bianca's?! I love them in this style. Congrats!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

AEGIS said:


> pink Indio python new simple


 
So pretty. Congrats!!




amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


 
These are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

Wooow....coooongrats on ALL your new purchases ladies! 
I see some styles i've never seen out here!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............








  HOLY SH..!!! AH-mazzzing! Please tell me we get to see mod pics?!


----------



## hayesld

I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)

Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bprimuslevy said:


> Hey twin. I hope to do them as much justice as you do.



I'm sure you look fab in them


----------



## anjali

hayesld said:
			
		

> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.



I actually think they look perfect


----------



## AEGIS

BagsR4Me said:


> So pretty. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are beautiful. Congrats!!




thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Of course, how could I resist... 

*Asteroid 160mm*


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


>



I had to.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


----------



## dvfgirl82

Just got these Bianca 120s today


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> I had to.


 
I am still thinking hard about getting them. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## AEGIS

dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today





are these the manderin red?


----------



## dvfgirl82

AEGIS said:


> are these the manderin red?



Yes


----------



## jenayb

dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today



Barneys?


----------



## dvfgirl82

jenaywins said:


> Barneys?




Yep


----------



## Emma4790

dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today



I adore them. Are they much more stable than the 140??


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Amazing  your such a rock star!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Congrats wanna....they are incredible!!


Thanks Beagly! Wore them today and got a ton of compliments at work.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the heel on these shoes! Gorgeous, congrats


thanks CEC! The heel is the only reason why I had to have these!


megt10 said:


> I love these shoes! They are so gorgeous. I have wanted these since I first saw them.


I hope a pair finds its way to you!



AEGIS said:


> pink Indio python new simple


LOVE THESE!


amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


WOW! Congrats!



hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.


Maybe a tiny bit squish looking but not enough to get rid of them! I really like them!



jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*


Jenay, you have the best shoes! Where on earth do you keep all your beautiful shoes? 


dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today


Congrats DVF!


----------



## BagsR4Me

hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.



I think they look fine. If they're not hurting your feet and they feel comfortable, I say don't worry about it. Also, I'm guessing they'll stretch some, so I think you'll be fine.

Congrats!




jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Congrats!




dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today



Fantastic color. Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> pink Indio python new simple


Oh, those are great!!  I want!!



amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


Beautiful!



hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.


If they're not uncomfortable(like my Laponos), I think they look great!



jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*


OMG, they are incredible!



dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today


 Oh, I love them!


----------



## dhampir2005

Whew ladies! After being on a ban for about 7 months, I finally made my way back to CL. I decided to re-emerge in the world of CL with the Nude Patent Bianca 140. I've always wanted a pair but I kept getting sidetracked.... repeatedly. I'm happy to say that I finally got them! I'll post them when they arrive


----------



## cts900

Congrats on every single new purchase!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today


Gorgeous colour!



hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.



I think they fit you fine tbh, I'd keep them!



jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Girl you be killin' em  lol I keep trying to tell myself I can't take 160s, but when I see them they don't look as high as other 160s...hmm maybe I can do it - how do they feel?


----------



## hayesld

Thanks for all the comments on my 1EN8 pair, feel better about the squish now and am keeping. Purchased to go with a black gown (having photos taken.) So much easier to walk in the 100mm as opposed to my 140 Bibis or heel slipping d'orsays ;o)


----------



## needloub

dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today



The color is fantastic!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Always ahead of the pack, congrats!!! They look amazing! Can we get some mod pix please?!?!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.



Hmm... I think they look just a tiny bit tight, but if you wear them regularly, they'll stretch a bit and I'm sure it'll look perfect then! Congrats


----------



## jeshika

amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca



 these are so amazing!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been trying to get some painting done before company arrives, so please forgive my general congratulations on your new purchases, ladies.


----------



## myu3160

amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*


jenay!!! amazing girl!!!! stunners for sure!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All! Congratulations on such lovely shoes!!

I just got a pair as a gift from my favorite aunt that I never really considered for myself.. I always thought of them as beautiful ever since I saw them in *Dessye*'s thread but then she makes all her shoes look gorgeous... 

I just thought they made my legs look chunky... But then I put them on and I couldn't believe just how gorgeous these are! 

And the color and texture on the back.. Just beautiful... 

I present to you .. No299


----------



## samina

AEGIS said:


> pink Indio python new simple



Aegis - congrats!!! Simples are fun with a twist of colour!



amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


Amd_tan - omg I  this colourway are they 120 or 140?
Congrats And how's the sizing in these??



hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.


Haysld- they are lovely and the side profile shows they fit fine 
Enjoy them and congrats!!




jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Jenay- omg they rock!! Our tpf rock queen!! Congrats



dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today



DvF- I  the colour and that they are the lower 120 heel amazing and congrats!! How's the sizing in these?



beagly911 said:


> Oh, those are great!!  I want!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> If they're not uncomfortable(like my Laponos), I think they look great!
> 
> 
> OMG, they are incredible!
> 
> 
> Oh, I love them!


Congrats!
Wana prada - 299 they are lovely!!


----------



## samina

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Beagly! Wore them today and got a ton of compliments at work.
> 
> thanks CEC! The heel is the only reason why I had to have these!
> 
> I hope a pair finds its way to you!
> 
> 
> LOVE THESE!
> 
> WOW! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Maybe a tiny bit squish looking but not enough to get rid of them! I really like them!
> 
> 
> Jenay, you have the best shoes! Where on earth do you keep all your beautiful shoes?
> 
> Congrats DVF!


Congrats on your fab additions!!


----------



## 9distelle

hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.


They look stunning on you and your toes look perfect!!


----------



## Acheriontop

I dreamed of these one night..(after watching Wendy's videos on YouTube) and when I woke up, I knew I had to have them. 

The Derovas..such a torturous toebox.. Sorry for the blury pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.


----------



## Acheriontop

Acheriontop said:
			
		

> I dreamed of these one night..(after watching Wendy's videos on YouTube) and when I woke up, I knew I had to have them.
> 
> The Derovas..such a torturous toebox.. Sorry for the blury pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.



Oopse they are the deroba


----------



## sophinette007

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Congrats Jenay! They are so gorgeous!!!!! Happy to see love of the Asteroides! i love this style! Can't wait for your modelling pics! I hope to have mine soon!


----------



## sophinette007

dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today



Congrats! The red mandarin is such a pretty and vibrant color! They are gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

Faraasha said:


> Hey All! Congratulations on such lovely shoes!!
> 
> I just got a pair as a gift from my favorite aunt that I never really considered for myself.. I always thought of them as beautiful ever since I saw them in *Dessye*'s thread but then she makes all her shoes look gorgeous...
> 
> I just thought they made my legs look chunky... But then I put them on and I couldn't believe just how gorgeous these are!
> 
> And the color and texture on the back.. Just beautiful...
> 
> I present to you .. No299


Congrats shoe twin! 


samina said:


> Congrats on your fab additions!!


Thanks Samina! Some lovely TPF'ers helped me get some of these great deals!


Acheriontop said:


> I dreamed of these one night..(after watching Wendy's videos on YouTube) and when I woke up, I knew I had to have them.
> 
> The Derovas..such a torturous toebox.. Sorry for the blury pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.


Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Wow!

They are amazing! We need mod pics ASAP!


----------



## heychar

Loving all the newbie CLs ladies


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



:girlwhack: I am going nuts!  Model!


----------



## Faraasha

wannaprada said:


> Congrats shoe twin!




The look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Faraasha said:


> Hey All! Congratulations on such lovely shoes!!
> 
> I just got a pair as a gift from my favorite aunt that I never really considered for myself.. I always thought of them as beautiful ever since I saw them in *Dessye*'s thread but then she makes all her shoes look gorgeous...
> 
> I just thought they made my legs look chunky... But then I put them on and I couldn't believe just how gorgeous these are!
> 
> And the color and texture on the back.. Just beautiful...
> 
> I present to you .. No299
> 
> View attachment 1580332



They are beautiful and they look great on you. Congrats!!





Acheriontop said:


> I dreamed of these one night..(after watching Wendy's videos on YouTube) and when I woke up, I knew I had to have them.
> 
> The Derovas..such a torturous toebox.. Sorry for the blury pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.



Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



I can only shake my head LOL


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> I can only shake my head LOL



What, at my ability to be insanely predictable!?


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> :girlwhack: I am going nuts!  Model!



   Love ya babe!


----------



## jenayb

sophinette007 said:


> Congrats Jenay! They are so gorgeous!!!!! Happy to see love of the Asteroides! i love this style! Can't wait for your modelling pics! I hope to have mine soon!



Shoe twins! Can't wait, girl!


----------



## jenayb

samina said:


> Aegis - congrats!!! Simples are fun with a twist of colour!
> 
> 
> Amd_tan - omg I  this colourway are they 120 or 140?
> Congrats And how's the sizing in these??
> 
> 
> Haysld- they are lovely and the side profile shows they fit fine
> Enjoy them and congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenay- omg they rock!! Our tpf rock queen!! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> DvF- I  the colour and that they are the lower 120 heel amazing and congrats!! How's the sizing in these?
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> Wana prada - 299 they are lovely!!


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Always ahead of the pack, congrats!!! They look amazing! Can we get some mod pix please?!?!





Nah... Just a compulsive shopper. 

I will post mod pics ASAP for ya girlie.


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous colour!
> 
> 
> 
> I think they fit you fine tbh, I'd keep them!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you be killin' em  lol I keep trying to tell myself I can't take 160s, but when I see them they don't look as high as other 160s...hmm maybe I can do it - how do they feel?



Thanks babe. I mean, honestly they do hurt. This particular style of 160mm does take some getting used to. But with a gel ball of foot pad, they are definitely more comfy!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> What, at my ability to be insanely predictable!?




Actually...you lasted longer than I thought you would avoiding anything over 120mm...but there is a 140mm version too


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Actually...you lasted longer than I thought you would avoiding anything over 120mm...but there is a 140mm version too



Lol!

I know there's a 140 as well. I'd like both. I'm so pathetic.


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> Lol!
> 
> I know there's a 140 as well. I'd like both. I'm so pathetic.



Shopping is an addiction...going cold-turkey even on shoes you can't quite manage is tough when they are beautiful.  You need to wean yourself off LOL


----------



## chacci1

Ladies!  I've been out of touch and miss you all!  There are some amazing new additions on here!!  Congrats to each of you!!


----------



## chacci1

I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)










The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



Omg omg omg omg!! Love them! Both !!! Wow, congrats !!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> Hey All! Congratulations on such lovely shoes!!
> 
> I just got a pair as a gift from my favorite aunt that I never really considered for myself.. I always thought of them as beautiful ever since I saw them in *Dessye*'s thread but then she makes all her shoes look gorgeous...
> 
> I just thought they made my legs look chunky... But then I put them on and I couldn't believe just how gorgeous these are!
> 
> And the color and texture on the back.. Just beautiful...
> 
> I present to you .. No299
> 
> View attachment 1580332



Beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



What beauty!!! Congrats !! Love them


----------



## chloe speaks

dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today


this is the first that I realized there is a 120 version. Would love to know if they are more comfy than the 140s!
They are beautiful - I  NEED mandarin red shoes too 



Faraasha said:


> Hey All! Congratulations on such lovely shoes!!
> 
> I just got a pair as a gift from my favorite aunt that I never really considered for myself.. I always thought of them as beautiful ever since I saw them in *Dessye*'s thread but then she makes all her shoes look gorgeous...
> 
> I just thought they made my legs look chunky... But then I put them on and I couldn't believe just how gorgeous these are!
> 
> And the color and texture on the back.. Just beautiful...
> 
> I present to you .. No299
> 
> View attachment 1580332


  LOVE



Acheriontop said:


> I dreamed of these one night..(after watching Wendy's videos on YouTube) and when I woke up, I knew I had to have them.
> 
> The Derovas..such a torturous toebox.. Sorry for the blury pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.


Cute! Dreams about a pair are a sign...


chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)


 PYTHON!


----------



## anjali

chacci1 said:
			
		

> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



Congrats!!! Show twins on the python dafs!!


----------



## Dessye

Ack -- I'm so behind!! Congrats everyone on your stunning new purchases!!!! 

*Chacci* -- welcome back!   I'm hoping you love your black Asteroids - I know I do!

*Faraasha* -- welcome back too!   Thanks for the compliment


----------



## sophinette007

chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions. I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are! (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever! After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)


  OMG! I am in shoe heaven! I d'love to grab a pair of those python roccia daf! They are killer!!!!! I adore them! They are so gorgeous on you! Thank you so much for the modelling pics! Yes there are keepers!
Thanks for the brown asteroides photo! Yes I must say I prefer them in black or nude patent but thank you it is very informative!


----------



## Missrocks

Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...


----------



## dbeth

Missrocks said:


> Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...



  Those Python!!!


----------



## sammix3

Missrocks said:


> Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...



I'm loving all 3 pairs!!  I didn't know the Bibi came in 120.


----------



## Missrocks

sammix3 said:


> I'm loving all 3 pairs!!  I didn't know the Bibi came in 120.


New, from Joe at NM San Fran. They look wayyyyy better on


----------



## Missrocks

dbeth said:


> Those Python!!!



I know!!! I am almost tempted to start tanning to see if I can make them work. The color is has some slate blue undertones, combined with some chocolate browns, arhhh, why do they do nothing for me on!?!


----------



## sammix3

Missrocks said:


> New, from Joe at NM San Fran. They look wayyyyy better on



Oooh!!  Any other colors?


----------



## Missrocks

sammix3 said:


> Oooh!!  Any other colors?



Just brown... I would love me some python or waternake in these


----------



## sammix3

Missrocks said:


> Just brown... I would love me some python or waternake in these



I want some too lol.  If you don't mind me asking, how much were these?


----------



## Missrocks

sammix3 said:


> I want some too lol.  If you don't mind me asking, how much were these?



$845. Totally worth it imo, just because I believe this will be one my staple work shoes and are super comfy. I just know I will get tons of wear put of these.  Can't wait to wear them with skinnies!


----------



## sammix3

Missrocks said:


> $845. Totally worth it imo, just because I believe this will be one my staple work shoes and are super comfy. I just know I will get tons of wear put of these.  Can't wait to wear them with skinnies!



Thanks hun!  Did you get the same size as your Bianca 120s?


----------



## Missrocks

sammix3 said:


> Thanks hun!  Did you get the same size as your Bianca 120s?


Yup. Fit just a touch looser, probably cause of the kid, but not enough for me to size down.


----------



## BagsR4Me

chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



Congrats! Love the Daffs.




Missrocks said:


> Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...



Congrats on all 3! Great purchases.


----------



## Faraasha

chloe speaks said:


> LOVE



Thank you! 



Dessye said:


> *Faraasha* -- welcome back too!   Thanks for the compliment



Dessye, sweet as ever... Thank you lovely!


----------



## jamidee

Missrocks said:


> Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...



what's the name of the color way for the python simples?


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:
			
		

> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



OMG! Both of these are shoes that I want, ESPECIALLY the Daff, but sadly, I guess I won't have them, since I never got the call for my size.  are they stunning? What is it like? This is TORTURE! CONGRATS, Hunni ! These are both keepers! Welcome back! Don't be a stranger, Chacci!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



amazing new shoes Chacci!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



love your new dafs! if there was ever a practical, neutral, versatile python daf, this is it!! they look wonderful on you


----------



## evanescent

Missrocks said:


> Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...



Congrats on your purchases! Love them all! I hope you keep the python NS because they are amazing!



chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



They are gorgeous on you!



jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*



Jenay, I swear you buy the best shoes. I'm so in love with them but not sure if I can pull it off. I hope you update your thread with modelling pics, pretty please!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

LamborghiniGirl said:


> love your new dafs! if there was ever a practical, neutral, versatile python daf, this is it!! they look wonderful on you


I agree with Lamorghinigirl!! I love those on you Chacci!


----------



## dvfgirl82

Emma4790 said:


> I adore them. Are they much more stable than the 140??


 I've never tried on the 140, but I would say yes just b/c I can't walk in super high heels.



needloub said:


> The color is fantastic!


 Thanks!







heiress-ox said:


> DvF- I  the colour and that they are the lower 120 heel amazing and congrats!! How's the sizing in these?



Thanks, I went 1/2 size down b/c my feet are very narrow. I think they're probably TTS for most though.



sophinette007 said:


> Congrats! The red mandarin is such a pretty and vibrant color! They are gorgeous!


 Thanks!



chloe speaks said:


> this is the first that I realized there is a 120 version. Would love to know if they are more comfy than the 140s!
> They are beautiful - I  NEED mandarin red shoes too


 Thanks, they are more comfortable for me b/c I can't do the 140s.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I swear you cannot miss a day in this thread! I just realized I had almost 20 quotes so I'm just gonna do a general  I am sooooooo excited about the lower heeled versions of some of my favorite styles that I never wear because of the heel height (namely Bianca and Bibi 120 

Enjoy ladiesssss  Congratulations on some wonderful additions!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions.  I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are!  (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever!  After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)



ohmygoodness!!!! I'm in love 



Missrocks said:


> Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...



those python simples are gorgeous!


----------



## Missrocks

Congrats on all 3! Great purchases.[/QUOTE]

Thank you! It has been a while since I fell in love with anything, so I didn't feel so guilty about the binge



jamidee said:


> what's the name of the color way for the python simples?



It just said black-gray. Sorry I can't be of more help!



evanescent said:


> Congrats on your purchases! Love them all! I hope you keep the python NS because they amazing! QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, I did send them back, I just wasn't completely in love for that prive. Maybe if they make it to sales...
> 
> 
> 
> ChocoAvantGarde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear you cannot miss a day in this thread! I just realized I had almost 20 quotes so I'm just gonna do a general  I am sooooooo excited about the lower heeled versions of some of my favorite styles that I never wear because of the heel height (namely Bianca and Bibi 120
> Enjoy ladiesssss  Congratulations on some wonderful additions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?!? The bibi 120's are like slippers, whereas the 140's are like torture devices for me!
> 
> 
> 
> dirtyaddiction said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohmygoodness!!!! I'm in love
> 
> those python simples are gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Louboufan

chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions. I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are! (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever! After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.

Lady peep painted python slingback


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

wannaprada said:


> These just arrived today, thanks to a lovely TPF'er who was kind enough to call me once she arrived at the store to return them. Introducing my 299's!!!


 
These are gorgeous and they look great with tights!



jenaywins said:


> At long last, after months of waiting.............


 
Stuunnniing!!!



JuliJenn said:


> My first Louboutins ever! I waited for what seemed like years for these babies to clear customs, then a water leak in our apartment building directly over our mail boxes sent our post man away yesterday....But today, they finally arrived! I am so HAPPY! I can't stop looking at them! My son even wanted to try them on, (or maybe he just wanted to get his foot in the photo). I can't believe how pretty they are! I'm in love!
> 
> http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/s503/juli2016/IMAG0355.jpg


 
Congratulations on your first pair!



AEGIS said:


> pink Indio python new simple


 
These are gorgeous, congrats!



amd_tan said:


> So in love with Python Carnaval!!!
> My other ones in the Bianca


 
 The carnaval python is my new fave and I am in love with these! Congrats!



hayesld said:


> I asked this in another thread but didn't get a response. Do you ladies think these look too small or toes too squished? Or is this normal toe cleavage. They are snug but feel fine, don't dig in at all so at most could only go half size up and may still look the same. Plus these were an ebay find so half size up not available. Feedback appreciated! (Oh, and sorry for the crappy iphone pics.)
> 
> Forgot to add the last pic is of SJP wearing them for reference.


 
They look perfect on you!


----------



## fumi

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback




Super gorgeous and totally unique shoe? It can't get better than this!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jenaywins said:


> Of course, how could I resist...
> 
> *Asteroid 160mm*


 
These are beautiful...deadly, but beautiful.



dvfgirl82 said:


> Just got these Bianca 120s today


 
That color is pretty, congrats!



Faraasha said:


> Hey All! Congratulations on such lovely shoes!!
> 
> I just got a pair as a gift from my favorite aunt that I never really considered for myself.. I always thought of them as beautiful ever since I saw them in *Dessye*'s thread but then she makes all her shoes look gorgeous...
> 
> I just thought they made my legs look chunky... But then I put them on and I couldn't believe just how gorgeous these are!
> 
> And the color and texture on the back.. Just beautiful...
> 
> I present to you .. No299
> 
> View attachment 1580332


 
Gorgeous!



Acheriontop said:


> I dreamed of these one night..(after watching Wendy's videos on YouTube) and when I woke up, I knew I had to have them.
> 
> The Derovas..such a torturous toebox.. Sorry for the blury pictures, they were taken with my iPhone.


 
These are pretty, congrats!



chacci1 said:


> I've also been too busy to post any new additions. I thought I would post these since there has been some talk about them on the forum. I must say that I was not too excited with these when I first saw them, but, after trying them on with some things realized that they are total keepers because of how neutral they are! (I actually had them all packed up and ready to return..good thing I didn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones, I was waiting for forever! After getting them and loving them at first, realized that I didn't love the brown color so much so I returned them. Posting on here for any of you wondering what they look like. (I now have black en route to me that should be here on Monday...not sure how I feel about that one either, but time will tell!)


 
Both are gorgeous!



Missrocks said:


> Three new additions Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...


 
All three pairs are amazing!


----------



## jamidee

chacci1 said:


> Ladies!  I've been out of touch and miss you all!  There are some amazing new additions on here!!  Congrats to each of you!!


I love your dafffs!! But, ITA on the Asteroid and not liking the brown. It clashes?? I wonder what made him choose that color.


----------



## dbeth

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback




Congrats glamourgirl!! They are gorgy!!!!


----------



## CocoB

Yay! They're gorgeous.




glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback


----------



## jamidee

Congrats glamour! They are beautiful! I'm still trying to talk myself out of these since I have batik.


----------



## bling*lover

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!! So many gorgeous new additions in here, they are all fab. So sorry for my general message but i've been gone a few days, moved house and then had to wait for wi-fi to be connected. Congrats to you all on your amazing new babies!


----------



## shontel

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! I DIE!!!  I LOVE THESE!!!   And you KNOW we are the same size too!!!!!  I need them! I'm on the hunt! 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback


----------



## jenayb

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback



Honey, these are stunning and you totally deserve them!!! 

I tried them on at NM the other day and they would have come home with me if it weren't for the fact that I already have that skin in another style.


----------



## sophinette007

I love them!!!!!! I love every style in Carnaval python but those are stunning!!!!!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback


----------



## BagsR4Me

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback


 
Ooooh, those are so pretty. I like. Congrats!!


----------



## needloub

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback



These are fantastic! These are definitely one of my UHG's!


----------



## myu3160

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback




Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## dhampir2005

I was able to score a pair of Nitoinimoi booties from a fellow TPFer! They were a bit bigger than my CL tts but I figure because I'll wear them with socks they should work! I'm super excited!


----------



## AEGIS

dhampir2005 said:


> I was able to score a pair of Nitoinimoi booties from a fellow TPFer! They were a bit bigger than my CL tts but I figure because I'll wear them with socks they should work! I'm super excited!





congrats!!!


----------



## vlainey

I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My last pair....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback



love these... now I have doubts about my Pigalle Carnaval because I love high heels... 
congrats! dont forget to post modeling pics honey, Im sure they look great on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Missrocks said:


> Three new additions  Nude Bianca's 120, Black Kid Bibi 120, and Python New Simples 100. Though i am probably sending the pythons back... I feel the color is just a bit too harsh on my pale skintone...



Congrats! lovely additions! I saw at my local boutique a pair of Biancas 140 in blue jean phyton.. I felt in love with them


----------



## fumi

vlainey said:


> I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!



Congrats! What a nice nude color


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....



Wow these look so cute! The python looks amazing 
I remember you posting these on your blog, which I love btw! The first time I discovered your blog, I read it all the way to your very first post  I love the photos- you look so pretty and you have such an amazing shoe collection and good taste in clothes as well :urock:


----------



## vlainey

fumi said:


> Congrats! What a nice nude color


Thanks fumi, it's always a struggle to find my size so when I do I jump for joy


----------



## fumi

vlainey said:


> Thanks fumi, it's always a struggle to find my size so when I do I jump for joy



I totally know what you're talking about.  I'm a size 36 and it seems that the smaller sizes always sell out first and they can be so hard to find!


----------



## dhampir2005

3 out of 4 of my recent purchases. 

No.299 Burgandy Python
Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
Splash fur in Natural

Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures


----------



## dhampir2005

vlainey said:


> I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!



Congrats! These are a great work shoe!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....



I love Carnaval in Pigalle  Now if only I could convince myself to take the plunge of my ban pedestal.


----------



## Jönathan

dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures




Whoa! 


Lovely additions! They look amazing on too!


----------



## dhampir2005

Jönathan;20935538 said:
			
		

> Whoa!
> 
> 
> Lovely additions! They look amazing on too!



Thank you! Before I got the splash fur I was iffy on it, but once on, I love it! The "furryness" is adjustable using the buckled strap so technically it can be made into super subtle fur (tamped down) or super fluffy (fur is pulled from under the strap and fluffed over it) so this makes me love them more!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....


 
beautiful! Can't wait to check the other threads and your blog for outfit pics!



dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures


 
awesome haul! I'm definitely about to jump on the Bianca 120 boat! congrats on every pair!



dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! Before I got the splash fur I was iffy on it, but once on, I love it! The "furryness" is adjustable using the buckled strap so technically it can be made into super subtle fur (tamped down) or super fluffy (fur is pulled from under the strap and fluffed over it) so this makes me love them more!


 
sounds like a great idea! Can you post some mod pics?


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

This is my second post. *Waves* I'm a newbie. From left to right: Daffodile Strass, Daffodile Brodee, Gianmarco Lorenzi (my secret &#9829, Charlotte Olympia, and Lady Daf (Red Suede.) I'll post modeling pics, too.


----------



## dhampir2005

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> beautiful! Can't wait to check the other threads and your blog for outfit pics!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome haul! I'm definitely about to jump on the Bianca 120 boat! congrats on every pair!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a great idea! Can you post some mod pics?



Indeed I can!

So they are in order of increasing "furry-ness" I like mine somewhere between 2 and 3 with some fur over the strap but not a fur explosion.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

dhampir2005 said:


> Indeed I can!
> 
> So they are in order of increasing "furry-ness" I like mine somewhere between 2 and 3 with some fur over the strap but not a fur explosion.




*These are gorg. Usually, I'm not a fan of fur. Definitely love. Two thumbs up. *


----------



## dhampir2005

BirkinsNShoes said:


> *These are gorg. Usually, I'm not a fan of fur. Definitely love. Two thumbs up. *



Thank you! I'm loving your Daff collection! Somehow early on the Daff landed on my dbf's black list of death so now almost a year later I am still daff-less


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! I'm loving your Daff collection! Somehow early on the Daff landed on my dbf's black list of death so now almost a year later I am still daff-less




Aww. Thank you. Initially, I disliked the Daff. Once I tried them on, it was love at first step. I so think the shoe gods played like harps.


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures



Wow what a great haul! 
I think the splash fur is cute but I don't think I could pull it off 
How are you liking the Bianca 120?


----------



## fumi

BirkinsNShoes said:


> This is my second post. *Waves* I'm a newbie. From left to right: Daffodile Strass, Daffodile Brodee, Gianmarco Lorenzi (my secret &#9829, Charlotte Olympia, and Lady Daf (Red Suede.) I'll post modeling pics, too.



You may be a newbie but you're off to a great start! 
Such beautiful shoes. My faves are the daff strass and the Charlotte Olympia. 
Can't wait for the modeling pics!


----------



## beagly911

vlainey said:


> I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!


Great purchase, congrats!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....


 Gorgeous Cris!  Congrats!  I love the colors on this pair!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures


WOW fabulous!  The look great!


----------



## seakazoo

My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.











Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.


----------



## Nadin22

seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.



Congrats on your first pair! I love the nude Lady Peeps  ! They look great on you!!!


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....



Congrats CRISPEDROSA, they are beautiful! 



vlainey said:


> I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!



They are great and practical! Congrats!


----------



## fumi

seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.



Super hot!


----------



## Nadin22

dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures



Congrats on your new pairs!


----------



## seakazoo

*Nadin22, Fumi *Thank you so much.  I'm so excited about them.  I figured I'm nearing my 27th birthday and it's about time I start dressing like an adult and treating myself to nicer things.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dhampir2005 said:


> Indeed I can!
> 
> So they are in order of increasing "furry-ness" I like mine somewhere between 2 and 3 with some fur over the strap but not a fur explosion.


 

omg d-that's such a great idea! I can't decide which "fur-degree" I like best, this shoe has really grown on me. Lookin' forward to your outfit pics!


----------



## sophinette007

vlainey said:


> I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!


 
So gorgeous and timeless!



seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.



I love them!!! LP in nude patent is perfection!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....



Hi lovely! Congrats! these are not sky high but definitely a hit and they are so gorgeous! I bet you will use them a lot! Pigalle are very sophisticated and feminine and comfy in 100! Shoe twins


----------



## dhampir2005

fumi said:


> Wow what a great haul!
> I think the splash fur is cute but I don't think I could pull it off
> How are you liking the Bianca 120?



I love them! They are incredibly comfortable and while the heel difference is almost eye negligible in the back, they are a dream to wear! Hahaha the splash fur is a lot of shoe 



beagly911 said:


> WOW fabulous!  The look great!



Thanks beagley! I love them all!



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on your new pairs!



Thanks you so much! I'm pretty banned now 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg d-that's such a great idea! I can't decide which "fur-degree" I like best, this shoe has really grown on me. Lookin' forward to your outfit pics!



I'm going to have to really be conscious of the outfit since the shoe is such a statement itself! Yeah when I first saw them I wasn't sure either, luckily I tools a chance and scored them at second cut!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

fumi said:


> Super gorgeous and totally unique shoe? It can't get better than this!


 
Thank you! I think the paint splatters may be unique to each shoe.



dbeth said:


> Congrats glamourgirl!! They are gorgy!!!!


 
Thanks!



CocoB said:


> Yay! They're gorgeous.


 
Thank you!!!!



jamidee said:


> Congrats glamour! They are beautiful! I'm still trying to talk myself out of these since I have batik.


 
Thanks and I love the shoes in your avi.



shontel said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! I DIE!!!  I LOVE THESE!!!  And you KNOW we are the same size too!!!!!  I need them! I'm on the hunt!


 
 Thanks girl!


----------



## dhampir2005

seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.



Congrats on your first pair! They're a great pair of classics!


----------



## samina

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....



 Crispedrosa- I  your Pigalle carnivals are they 100mm?
I can't find them anywhere they only have 120mm or the piou piou in 85mm in 
in London  plz can I ask where you purchased them? Congrats !!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

vlainey said:


> I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!



Beautiful classic. Congrats!!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....



Very pretty. Congrats!




dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures



Congrats on all 4!!




BirkinsNShoes said:


> This is my second post. *Waves* I'm a newbie. From left to right: Daffodile Strass, Daffodile Brodee, Gianmarco Lorenzi (my secret &#9829, Charlotte Olympia, and Lady Daf (Red Suede.) I'll post modeling pics, too.



Very nice. Congrats!




seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.



Congrats on your 1st!! Great choice. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## springbaby

My first pair!  The Lisee Side Dip Suede Booties, saw them on the Saks website on sale and couldn't resist! Sorry about the quality, used my phone for the pics.











I feel the addiction starting already.. lol


----------



## fumi

closetoreal said:


> My first pair!  The Lisee Side Dip Suede Booties, saw them on the Saks website on sale and couldn't resist! Sorry about the quality, used my phone for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the addiction starting already.. lol



What a versatile pair! I have a pair of CL booties and I wear them all the time and they go with everything.


----------



## springbaby

seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.



Congrats on your first pair! They are gorgeous!


----------



## springbaby

fumi said:


> What a versatile pair! I have a pair of CL booties and I wear them all the time and they go with everything.



Thank you! Hoping to get lots of use out of them


----------



## dhampir2005

BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful classic. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on all 4!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your 1st!! Great choice. They look beautiful on you.



Thank you 



closetoreal said:


> My first pair!  The Lisee Side Dip Suede Booties, saw them on the Saks website on sale and couldn't resist! Sorry about the quality, used my phone for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the addiction starting already.. lol



Girl... the addiction only gets worse. I go from banned to "wait... why did I just buy 4 pairs?"


----------



## kham

Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's mine:

Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...

Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money. 






Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it



I love how comfortable these look. For me, I usually take boots/booties a whole size up because they tend to be tighter than heels since boots enclose the entire foot. Also, I usually wear socks with my boots. If you really love them, you could always pad them.


----------



## fumi

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!



What a cute bag! Good luck with the pumps!


----------



## fumi

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.



Giiirrll you got style! I love that these are such unique and crazy-looking shoes and you're not afraid to pull them off! :sunnies


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> I love how comfortable these look. For me, I usually take boots/booties a whole size up because they tend to be tighter than heels since boots enclose the entire foot. Also, I usually wear socks with my boots. If you really love them, you could always pad them.



I do love. They are so pretty.  I'm worried about padding and them stretching. I actually took these 1 1/2 sizes up. I think 1 size up would have been perfect. I just may keep them.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

fumi said:


> Giiirrll you got style! I love that these are such unique and crazy-looking shoes and you're not afraid to pull them off! :sunnies



Thank you, Fumi! I love a vibrant shoe. The crazier, the better.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

kham said:


> Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it



Love these. They look great on you! They give me a Duchess of Cambridge vibe.


----------



## kham

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Love these. They look great on you! They give me a Duchess of Cambridge vibe.



Thank you!! Thank you!! They are beautiful!


----------



## BagsR4Me

closetoreal said:


> My first pair!  The Lisee Side Dip Suede Booties, saw them on the Saks website on sale and couldn't resist! Sorry about the quality, used my phone for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the addiction starting already.. lol



Congrats on your 1st pair!! They look great on you.




kham said:


> Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it



Pretty. Hope you can make them work. Congrats!




maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!



Congrats!!




BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.



Beautiful Daffs. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## chanel*liz

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.



2 amazing shoes!!  you are fierce!!


----------



## chanel*liz

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!



Both are so pretty


----------



## HermesLuv

closetoreal said:


> My first pair!  The Lisee Side Dip Suede Booties, saw them on the Saks website on sale and couldn't resist! Sorry about the quality, used my phone for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the addiction starting already.. lol


I love how they are paired with the leggings! May i ask where you got the leggings from?


----------



## kham

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.



I love, love, love the yellow suede  They are beautiful on you!


----------



## HermesLuv

kham said:


> Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it


 these boots are perfect on you! definitely keepers 



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.



Both are so gorgeous and unique!!!



maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!


soooo pretty!!


----------



## springbaby

HermesLuv said:


> I love how they are paired with the leggings! May i ask where you got the leggings from?



Thank you! I got them from H&M. Only 14.99!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jenaywins said:


> Honey, these are stunning and you totally deserve them!!!
> 
> I tried them on at NM the other day and they would have come home with me if it weren't for the fact that I already have that skin in another style.


 
Aww, thanks!



sophinette007 said:


> I love them!!!!!! I love every style in Carnaval python but those are stunning!!!!!


 
Thank you!



BagsR4Me said:


> Ooooh, those are so pretty. I like. Congrats!!


 
Thanks!



needloub said:


> These are fantastic! These are definitely one of my UHG's!


 
Thank you!



myu3160 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats!


 
Thanks!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dhampir2005 said:


> I was able to score a pair of Nitoinimoi booties from a fellow TPFer! They were a bit bigger than my CL tts but I figure because I'll wear them with socks they should work! I'm super excited!


 
I can't wait to see pics!



vlainey said:


> I finally got the Simple 100 in my size....35!!


 
Such a gorgeous shoe!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My last pair....


 
These are beautiful!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> love these... now I have doubts about my Pigalle Carnaval because I love high heels...
> congrats! dont forget to post modeling pics honey, Im sure they look great on you!


 
Thank you! I think all of the Carnaval python styles are gorgy, but I love high heels too!



dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures


 
All three are amazing!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> This is my second post. *Waves* I'm a newbie. From left to right: Daffodile Strass, Daffodile Brodee, Gianmarco Lorenzi (my secret &#9829, Charlotte Olympia, and Lady Daf (Red Suede.) I'll post modeling pics, too.


 
Congrats on your lovely CL purchases....and your non-CL purchases!


----------



## AEGIS

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!





BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.




beautiful ladies!!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on your 1st pair!! They look great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty. Hope you can make them work. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Daffs. They look great on you. Congrats!!




*Thank you bunches!*


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

kham said:


> I love, love, love the yellow suede  They are beautiful on you!




Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks ladies!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.


 
Congrats on your first pair!



closetoreal said:


> My first pair!  The Lisee Side Dip Suede Booties, saw them on the Saks website on sale and couldn't resist! Sorry about the quality, used my phone for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the addiction starting already.. lol


 
They look great with those leggings!



kham said:


> Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it


 
These are stunning!



maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!


 
Gorgeous!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.


 
Both are amazing and I love vibrant shoes too!


----------



## fumi

GLITTER LADY PEEPS 






































Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these  
Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?


----------



## dhampir2005

Omgosh girl, NO! They are fabulous! Keep them, they'll be diva shoes! Although I'm probably the worst person to give advice since of my 14 CLs, 4 are 120, 5 are 140, and 5 are 150 



fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?



Shoe twins! They look great on you. I definitely say...keep them if you feel comfortable in them! The average heel height in my closet is 150 or 160. (I have purchased every pair of Daffs and Lady Daffs that have been released. DH isn't quite aware of how deep my love for them extends.) Initially, I was like,"Oh-emm-gee. I am going to break my neck or twist my ankle." Confidence is key. Own the shoes. Don't let them own you. Walk around the house in them and see how you feel.


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> Omgosh girl, NO! They are fabulous! Keep them, they'll be diva shoes! Although I'm probably the worst person to give advice since of my 14 CLs, 4 are 120, 5 are 140, and 5 are 150



Thank you dhampir! Yeah, I do feel like they are statement diva shoes  
Wow, I have no idea how you ladies walk in such high shoes! 





BirkinsNShoes said:


> Shoe twins! They look great on you. I definitely say...keep them if you feel comfortable in them! The average heel height in my closet is 150 or 160. (I have purchased every pair of Daffs and Lady Daffs that have been released. DH isn't quite aware of how deep my love for them extends.) Initially, I was like,"Oh-emm-gee. I am going to break my neck or twist my ankle." Confidence is key. Own the shoes. Don't let them own you. Walk around the house in them and see how you feel.



Thank you for the sweet advice  
Confidence is not always my strong suit but if I keep these, I'll make sure to practice A LOT at home


----------



## dhampir2005

I agree with Birkins, OWN IT! I know sometimes with a pair of expensive shoes it's hard especially if you feel like people are judging you. I'm in law school and work for a JUdge and there are definitely times that I just don't think people view me as having the "swag" to wear a pair of CLs. I think no matter what if you do it tastefully and confidently people will always admire you and your overall look rather than zoning in on your shoes.

Story: when I first got my black magos I wore them to a reception for a big law firm in Houston. I normally wouldn't have but it was my Birthday dinner afterwards so I had a dress to change into on the ar. I didn't make a big deal about them because I didn't want these high ranking attorneys to think "who is this little law student and who does she think she is?" However they loved my shoes! The event photographer asked to take a picture of them to put in the event album and the Senior partner of the firm came up to me, said they were fabulous and that she loved my shoes. I've run into that partner a few times since and every time she still remembers me and says "hi". So the moral is that as long as you feel good about them and it's done well, people will admire you. 

Okay my little side note is done :back2topic:

Also for 150s I'd definitely recommend vibrams or those stick able grippy things for the bottoms. I just seem more slip prone in higher heels than my 120s since I somehow have a harder time of recovering.





fumi said:


> Thank you dhampir! Yeah, I do feel like they are statement diva shoes
> Wow, I have no idea how you ladies walk in such high shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the sweet advice
> Confidence is not always my strong suit but if I keep these, I'll make sure to practice A LOT at home


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> I agree with Birkins, OWN IT! I know sometimes with a pair of expensive shoes it's hard especially if you feel like people are judging you. I'm in law school and work for a JUdge and there are definitely times that I just don't think people view me as having the "swag" to wear a pair of CLs. I think no matter what if you do it tastefully and confidently people will always admire you and your overall look rather than zoning in on your shoes.
> 
> Story: when I first got my black magos I wore them to a reception for a big law firm in Houston. I normally wouldn't have but it was my Birthday dinner afterwards so I had a dress to change into on the ar. I didn't make a big deal about them because I didn't want these high ranking attorneys to think "who is this little law student and who does she think she is?" However they loved my shoes! The event photographer asked to take a picture of them to put in the event album and the Senior partner of the firm came up to me, said they were fabulous and that she loved me shoes. I've run into that partner a few times since and every time she still remembers me and says "hi". So the moral is that as long as you feel good about them and it's done well, people will admire you.
> 
> Okay my little side note is done :back2topic:
> 
> Also for 150s I'd definitely recommend vibrams or those stick able grippy things for the bottoms. I just seem more slip prone in higher heels than my 120s since I somehow have a harder time of recovering.



Oh my god, that is such an awesome story! I'm so glad that your shoes were such a hit! Yeah, I have to admit that I can be really self-conscious and sometimes I'll have the perfect opportunity to wear my CLs but I'll chicken out at the last minute because I'm worried people will be like, "Who does she think she is?" I really need to stop doing that so much! ush:
Thank you so much for taking the time to help me and give me advice


----------



## dbeth

kham said:


> Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it



I luv them on you!! Do you like them enough to pad or wear thick socks?? 




maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!!



The glitter is just gorgeous--- congrats!!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.



 wow, the yellow suede is unbelievable!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?


 
These look great on you. I hope you can get used to them. I have no experience with 150s, so I don't have any advice for you. But they're gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Daff Brodee's. Wore these for the first time today. Definitely well worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daffs. I love the yellow suede. They seem like they'll be hard to keep clean, but they are perfect for me b/c I love for my shoes to be loud and vibrant.



that is the best pair of Brodee's I've seen! I love them on you  and that yellow suede looks so great against your complexion-excellent purchases!



fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?



slingbacks above like 3 inches scare my life but they do look gorgeous! lol let us know what you decide!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> that is the best pair of Brodee's I've seen! I love them on you  and that yellow suede looks so great against your complexion-excellent purchases!
> 
> * Thank you bunches! I'm so glad I listened to my first mind and bought them! *


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?




Fumi--- I love these!! Lady peeps are so sexy& the glitter just adds even more!! I find 150 a little hard too-- it takes some practice. After awhile, any 120 will be a breeze!!


----------



## fumi

BagsR4Me said:


> These look great on you. I hope you can get used to them. I have no experience with 150s, so I don't have any advice for you. But they're gorgeous. Congrats!



Thank you BagsR4Me!  It's good to know I'm not the only inexperienced one around here  I'm sure someday we will both be walking gracefully in skyhigh heels.





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> slingbacks above like 3 inches scare my life but they do look gorgeous! lol let us know what you decide!



Thank you Choco! Yeah they're scaring me too but I'm trying to conquer my fear of really high heels  Due to all the affirmations I'm getting on these shoes, I'm currently leaning towards keeping them 





dbeth said:


> Fumi--- I love these!! Lady peeps are so sexy& the glitter just adds even more!! I find 150 a little hard too-- it takes some practice. After awhile, any 120 will be a breeze!!



Thank you dbeth!  I've been practicing all day at home in these and today when I put on a pair of CL booties that were 120s, they felt like house slippers


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted. 

(* indicates new)

**Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**

Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)

Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)

**Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**

**Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**

**Highness in Red Suede**

Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)

I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


----------



## fumi

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



Damn girl, you are rocking those Daffs! 
These shoes deserve their own reveal thread with modeling shots galore


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> I luv them on you!! Do you like them enough to pad or wear thick socks??



Thank you! I'm going to see how I feel with thick socks. I think these are the ones you had initially


----------



## beagly911

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


 WOW OMG, what a stunning collection!!  Love the carnival python and the pink suede!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

kham said:


> Here are my Africa Suede Harlettys. Gorgeous, but they're a bit big, so may be on it's way back to Saks. Still thinking on it



Gorgeous, I love these boots, I can't believe I missed the major sale they went on either! Hope you can pad them to fit 



closetoreal said:


> My first pair!  The Lisee Side Dip Suede Booties, saw them on the Saks website on sale and couldn't resist! Sorry about the quality, used my phone for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the addiction starting already.. lol



Yay, congrats again on your first pair girl, I didn't know you were on here - love them with the leggings!



seakazoo said:


> My very first pair. I'm so excited, I've been wearing them around the house all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the cell pics, my camera died right as I was about to take my pictures.



Hot, love the LPS and congrats on your first pair!



dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures



Gorgeous new additions, I'm in love withthe No.299 (where did you find them if you don't mind me asking, I'm hoping they aren't all gone) & I've totally come around to liking the Bianca 120s!


----------



## dhampir2005

I actually scored mine on Ebay for about $650 including shipping. I wasn't able to grab them when they went on second cut for $475 but I figure $650 was still a great deal. Good luck in finding yours and I'm sorry my source couldn't be more helpful 



heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous, I love these boots, I can't believe I missed the major sale they went on either! Hope you can pad them to fit
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, congrats again on your first pair girl, I didn't know you were on here - love them with the leggings!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot, love the LPS and congrats on your first pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous new additions, I'm in love withthe No.299 (where did you find them if you don't mind me asking, I'm hoping they aren't all gone) & I've totally come around to liking the Bianca 120s!


----------



## dhampir2005

Dang girl, you are going hard on those daff styles! I love everyone... but especially the strass. So shiny 



BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


----------



## heiress-ox

dhampir2005 said:


> I actually scored mine on Ebay for about $650 including shipping. I wasn't able to grab them when they went on second cut for $475 but I figure $650 was still a great deal. Good luck in finding yours and I'm sorry my source couldn't be more helpful



Still a great deal & no problem thanks for responding, fingers crossed I find some tomorrow when I do my rounds calling!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



Damn *Birkin*, you are the Daf queen, you wear them SO well & you're right the strass dafs make your legs look a mile long


----------



## chanel*liz

BirkinsNShoes said:
			
		

> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> *Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python*
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> *Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)*
> 
> *Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede*
> 
> *Highness in Red Suede*
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &hearts;



Holy wow!!!!! All pairs are TDF and look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## springbaby

heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous, I love these boots, I can't believe I missed the major sale they went on either! Hope you can pad them to fit
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, congrats again on your first pair girl, I didn't know you were on here - love them with the leggings!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot, love the LPS and congrats on your first pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous new additions, I'm in love withthe No.299 (where did you find them if you don't mind me asking, I'm hoping they aren't all gone) & I've totally come around to liking the Bianca 120s!



Thanks girl!  Yeah I've been creeping the forum for awhile but never posted anything lol


----------



## dbeth

kham said:


> Thank you! I'm going to see how I feel with thick socks. I think these are the ones you had initially



No, I got my first Africa pair, size 39.5, from Belle & Clive & kept them. It was the suede chestnut I passed on & ended up returning because I kept the leather chestnut.  With all the Harletty talk, sizing, returning & 4 different colors--- it's easy to get confused!!


----------



## sammix3

birkinsnshoes said:


> dh and i did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple i've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **highness 160 mm in multicolor python**
> 
> daff 160 mm in yellow suede (already posted these.)
> 
> daff strass (wore these to an all white party last december in london. They made my legs look even longer, which i loved.)
> 
> **daff bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **daff 160 mm in pink suede**
> 
> **highness in red suede**
> 
> daff brodee. (already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> i hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



wow!!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

chanel*liz said:


> Holy wow!!!!! All pairs are TDF and look amazing on you!!!!



*Thank you so much. My motto is high heels and high hopes. *


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

fumi said:


> Damn girl, you are rocking those Daffs!
> These shoes deserve their own reveal thread with modeling shots galore



*I have a few treats arriving from Brown's and Luisa Via Roma next week, so I will be doing my first reveal thread. Super excited! *


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

beagly911 said:


> WOW OMG, what a stunning collection!!  Love the carnival python and the pink suede!!!



*Thank you. Carnival Python and Pink Suede are definitely in my top 20 faves. When I finally found the pink suede, I was like --->*


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

dhampir2005 said:


> Dang girl, you are going hard on those daff styles! I love everyone... but especially the strass. So shiny



Lol. Go hard or go home, right?  The strass are gorg when in motion. They photograph beautifully at night. Definitely intended to make a statement. I felt like Cinderella.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

heiress-ox said:


> Still a great deal & no problem thanks for responding, fingers crossed I find some tomorrow when I do my rounds calling!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn *Birkin*, you are the Daf queen, you wear them SO well & you're right the strass dafs make your legs look a mile long


*
Daf Queen. Oh I'm highly enamored and beatific to have such an honor bestowed upon me.  Oddly enough I so disliked the Daf at first. I was like, "The platform is overkill." Fast forward a year later and I have these and then some. It's crazy. *


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> No, I got my first Africa pair, size 39.5, from Belle & Clive & kept them. It was the suede chestnut I passed on & ended up returning because I kept the leather chestnut.  With all the Harletty talk, sizing, returning & 4 different colors--- it's easy to get confused!!



 Oh, ok. Yeah, the Harlettys were a hot item this sale!  The leather is beautiful.


----------



## kham

heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous, I love these boots, I can't believe I missed the major sale they went on either! Hope you can pad them to fit



I'm sure going to make a way for them to work


----------



## Louboufan

Everything looks gorgeous on you!


BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Louboufan said:


> Everything looks gorgeous on you!



*Thank you bunches, Louboufan! *


----------



## juulia

I found these on sale, 50% off, so I had to get them!


----------



## annamoon

Love the heels, so high for regular use but good luck!!

Your big toes angle in quite alot, is this normal with Lady Peeps




fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?


----------



## fumi

annamoon said:


> Love the heels, so high for regular use but good luck!!
> 
> Your big toes angle in quite alot, is this normal with Lady Peeps



Thank you annamoon!  
Hmm I don't really see that much of an angle...  All I know is that when I wear them they feel fine. The Lady Peeps are surprisingly comfy due to the double platform!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



you are wearing those strass daff aaand that _dress_! yes legs  lol congrats again!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you are wearing those strass daff aaand that _dress_! yes legs  lol congrats again!




Lol. Thank you, doll. Guess the Pilates and yoga are paying off!


----------



## AEGIS

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;




great shoes!


----------



## Stephanie***

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Black glitter Gloria pumps from Neimans second cut! I originally wanted 38, but they only had 38.5, so they are a bit big on me, but they are just so pretty so I padded the heck out of them...
> 
> *Multiglitter Sweet Charity bag!! *



LMD!!!!!!!!!!!!! I L.O.V.E. the sweet charity bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolia

Daff QUEEN!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


----------



## Lynx13

These leopard Maggie's have been seen a lot this sale season but I want to give a big thanks to all the wonderful TPFers for helping each other unite sale shoes with other TPFers and a special giant thanks to redvelvetloubie for helping me find this pair!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



GORGEOUS! The Daffs really look beautiful on you. Great pics. Congrats!!




juulia said:


> I found these on sale, 50% off, so I had to get them!



Very pretty. Congrats!!




Lynx13 said:


> These leopard Maggie's have been seen a lot this sale season but I want to give a big thanks to all the wonderful TPFers for helping each other unite sale shoes with other TPFers and a special giant thanks to redvelvetloubie for helping me find this pair!!



Congrats!!


----------



## dc419

Pampas 120mm booties:




Christian Louboutin Pampas by M. Sho, on Flickr




Christian Louboutin Pampas by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## dhampir2005

So I scored a pair of nitoinimoi booties from a fellow tpfer! Here they are!

I know the ankle seems big but I have extremely skinny child-sized wrists and ankles so virtually all CL booties are loose on me. Even the Balota and my ankle were extremely incompatible.


----------



## maggiesze1

Stephanie*** said:


> LMD!!!!!!!!!!!!! I L.O.V.E. the sweet charity bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## cts900

Congrats on all the fab new purchases ladies!!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Lynx13 said:


> These leopard Maggie's have been seen a lot this sale season but I want to give a big thanks to all the wonderful TPFers for helping each other unite sale shoes with other TPFers and a special giant thanks to redvelvetloubie for helping me find this pair!!


 Congrats!  They look lovely on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dhampir2005 said:


> So I scored a pair of nitoinimoi booties from a fellow tpfer! Here they are!
> 
> I know the ankle seems big but I have extremely skinny child-sized wrists and ankles so virtually all CL booties are loose on me. Even the Balota and my ankle were extremely incompatible.



I've always like the Nitoinimoi booties, congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



Love the collage pic!!!! You have some amazing shoes girl!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

glamourgirlnikk said:


> After weeks of searching and with the help of CocoB I was able to a find before they were almost sold out! The paint splatter colors are vivid and the pictures don't do this shoe justice.
> 
> Lady peep painted python slingback


Those are so beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dhampir2005 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my recent purchases.
> 
> No.299 Burgandy Python
> Bianca 120mm Nude Patent
> Splash fur in Natural
> 
> Only waiting on Nitoinimoi and when those come I'll post pictures


I love the Bianca nude patent 120mm. I debating if i should get those in nude or black =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?


Keep the heels! They are sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

birkinsnshoes said:


> dh and i did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple i've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **highness 160 mm in multicolor python**
> 
> daff 160 mm in yellow suede (already posted these.)
> 
> daff strass (wore these to an all white party last december in london. They made my legs look even longer, which i loved.)
> 
> **daff bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **daff 160 mm in pink suede**
> 
> **highness in red suede**
> 
> daff brodee. (already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> i hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


love!!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've always like the Nitoinimoi booties, congrats



Thank you! They're my first "vintage" pair but I love them since they have the mad Marta look with a 120 heel!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



I'm in loveeee with your collection of Dafs! 



juulia said:


> I found these on sale, 50% off, so I had to get them!



Congrats! Great score



Lynx13 said:


> These leopard Maggie's have been seen a lot this sale season but I want to give a big thanks to all the wonderful TPFers for helping each other unite sale shoes with other TPFers and a special giant thanks to redvelvetloubie for helping me find this pair!!



Love them!



dhampir2005 said:


> So I scored a pair of nitoinimoi booties from a fellow tpfer! Here they are!
> 
> I know the ankle seems big but I have extremely skinny child-sized wrists and ankles so virtually all CL booties are loose on me. Even the Balota and my ankle were extremely incompatible.



Congrats! Great booties


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Lynx13 said:


> These leopard Maggie's have been seen a lot this sale season but I want to give a big thanks to all the wonderful TPFers for helping each other unite sale shoes with other TPFers and a special giant thanks to redvelvetloubie for helping me find this pair!!



Congrats! You are so Lucky to find this pair!!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

dirtyaddiction said:


> I'm in loveeee with your collection of Dafs!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Great score
> 
> 
> 
> Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Great booties




Thank you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dc419 said:


> Pampas 120mm booties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Pampas by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Pampas by M. Sho, on Flickr



Beautiful photography! The boots are so beautiful!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

dhampir2005 said:


> So I scored a pair of nitoinimoi booties from a fellow tpfer! Here they are!
> 
> I know the ankle seems big but I have extremely skinny child-sized wrists and ankles so virtually all CL booties are loose on me. Even the Balota and my ankle were extremely incompatible.



I love them, and we're boot twins. They look really great on you.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;



Wow!! :O Amazing collection of Daffs!! They look great on you! You really love this style hehe, me too 
Your strassed Dafs are TDF!!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes. 






Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)

I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.


----------



## AEGIS

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)
> 
> *I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. *Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.





im exciiiiiiiiiiited!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow!! :O Amazing collection of Daffs!! They look great on you! You really love this style hehe, me too
> Your strassed Dafs are TDF!!



Thank you, CrispedRosa!!! I actually disliked the style at first. Once I tried them on, it was love. Christian is my addiction of choice. I love the strass Daffs. They are so gorg in motion!


----------



## norwex.clean

dc419 said:


> my boyfriend bought me these for Christmas =]
> The New Declic 120MM


Wow, great shoes!


----------



## norwex.clean

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! They're my first "vintage" pair but I love them since they have the mad Marta look with a 120 heel!


Lovely! Just purchased my first pair of 4 inch CL's. How do you walk in them?!?


----------



## dhampir2005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the Bianca nude patent 120mm. I debating if i should get those in nude or black =)



Thank you! I really needed a nude patent pair of CLs but I think both are great!

​


BirkinsNShoes said:


> I love them, and we're boot twins. They look really great on you.



Aww thank you! I had to do some research when I first saw them but they're so great in real life! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> I'm in loveeee with your collection of Dafs!
> Congrats! Great score
> Love them!
> Congrats! Great booties



Thanks *Dirty*! I could totally see you rockin a pair of these too! 



norwex.clean said:


> Lovely! Just purchased my first pair of 4 inch CL's. How do you walk in them?!?



I've always worn heels, but the best advice I can give is practice! Also there are definitely some styles that are more comfortable and forgiving than others so try one of those first


----------



## dhampir2005

fumi said:


> Oh my god, that is such an awesome story! I'm so glad that your shoes were such a hit! Yeah, I have to admit that I can be really self-conscious and sometimes I'll have the perfect opportunity to wear my CLs but I'll chicken out at the last minute because I'm worried people will be like, "Who does she think she is?" I really need to stop doing that so much! ush:
> Thank you so much for taking the time to help me and give me advice




Not a problem! Besides my theory is that once you get your first pair of 140mm+ CLs all your other ones will eventually look "short". My first pair were Lady Clou 150, now I can't look at anything below a 120


----------



## Dessye

OMG---look at what I've missed!!!! 

Amazing shoes ladies!!!! AMAZING.


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Keep the heels! They are sexy!



Thank you Lavender! 
Btw your avatar is adorable!


----------



## fumi

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)
> 
> I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.



So amazing! 
Can't wait for your reveal thread. I hope there will be lots of shoe pictures and modeling shots


----------



## BagsR4Me

dhampir2005 said:


> So I scored a pair of nitoinimoi booties from a fellow tpfer! Here they are!
> 
> I know the ankle seems big but I have extremely skinny child-sized wrists and ankles so virtually all CL booties are loose on me. Even the Balota and my ankle were extremely incompatible.



Congrats!!




BirkinsNShoes said:


> Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)
> 
> I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.



Beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## sophinette007

BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love every shoes on the pictures!!!!!! My favorite is the carnival python Highness! They are so gorgeous on you!Please post some more modelling pics! I am dying to see some more of those!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!



They look sooooooo similar.  Take care of your back, little bird!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> They look sooooooo similar.  Take care of your back, little bird!



 Thanks, doll. I'm trying so hard to be good about heel height these days. 

I was actually very surprised at how similar they look. Hopefully the nude 140mm will be arriving soon so I can post the black/nude together. I've had quite a few people ask whether they should get the black or nude; hopefully tht will help.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

fumi said:


> So amazing!
> Can't wait for your reveal thread. I hope there will be lots of shoe pictures and modeling shots



Lots of shoe pictures of lots of modeling! I'm so glad I found TPF.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

jenaywins said:


> Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!



They look really similar. Love, love, love them! The more I see the Asteroids, the more they are growing on me.


----------



## jenayb

BirkinsNShoes said:


> They look really similar. Love, love, love them! The more I see the Asteroids, the more they are growing on me.



Thank you; I really love them, too. 

I think that if you tried them on you would like them. Many are put off by that one large spike in the middle of the toe; however, the shoes really do look great on.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

sophinette007 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I love every shoes on the pictures!!!!!! My favorite is the carnival python Highness! They are so gorgeous on you!Please post some more modelling pics! I am dying to see some more of those!!!!



Thank you. I'm actually wearing the Carnival Pythons tonight. I'll be sure to post pics in the," What CLs are you wearing today," thread!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!



loveee your new asteroides!!  have you posted modeling pics yet?!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> loveee your new asteroides!!  have you posted modeling pics yet?!



Thanks sweetie. How is Misto? I haven't posted any mod pics yet. I will hopefully get to that tomorrow night!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, doll. I'm trying so hard to be good about heel height these days.
> 
> I was actually very surprised at how similar they look. Hopefully the nude 140mm will be arriving soon so I can post the black/nude together. I've had quite a few people ask whether they should get the black or nude; hopefully tht will help.



You must really love this style! Mod pics!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)
> 
> I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.



Would love to see a collection thread!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, doll. I'm trying so hard to be good about heel height these days.
> 
> I was actually very surprised at how similar they look. Hopefully the nude 140mm will be arriving soon so I can post the black/nude together. I've had quite a few people ask whether they should get the black or nude; hopefully tht will help.





Ooo the nude!! Can't wait to see pics of those!!! Yeah, can't tell to much of a difference between the 140 & 160.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

hi ladies just purchased one of the most comfortable wedges frm CL .

Une Plume Sling 140 in CORK LUCIDO. (Full cork, including heel) they are so lightweight and amazing everyday shoes.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dhampir2005 said:


> So I scored a pair of nitoinimoi booties from a fellow tpfer! Here they are!
> 
> I know the ankle seems big but I have extremely skinny child-sized wrists and ankles so virtually all CL booties are loose on me. Even the Balota and my ankle were extremely incompatible.



these are insta-bad a$$ rocker chick-I've always liked this style! I think the ankle gapping actually looks cool? better than "cankles" for the booty style if you ask me!

*disclaimer* Not using the term cankles in the negative sense, as I might have them myself lol



jenaywins said:


> Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!



they do look really close, how about the feeling? like does the 140 feel way better on your back pressure/angles? I second CT-cuidado mamita  are you gonna hang on to both? and I CANNOT wait for the nude! I lu-huv colorway multiples!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

fumi said:


> GLITTER LADY PEEPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep these? They are 150 and I'm afraid I'm gonna twist my ankle in these
> Do you guys think that 150s are too impractical?


 
I hope you keep as they are so pretty!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> that is the best pair of Brodee's I've seen! I love them on you  and that yellow suede looks so great against your complexion-excellent purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> *slingbacks above like 3 inches scare my life* but they do look gorgeous! lol let us know what you decide!


 




BirkinsNShoes said:


> DH and I did a bit of retail therapy today, so instead of posting individual modeling shots. I decided to post a group collage including a couple I've already posted.
> 
> (* indicates new)
> 
> **Highness 160 mm in Multicolor Python**
> 
> Daff 160 mm in Yellow Suede (Already posted these.)
> 
> Daff Strass (Wore these to an all white party last December in London. They made my legs look even longer, which I loved.)
> 
> **Daff Bootie (wore these a few days ago)**
> 
> **Daff 160 mm in Pink Suede**
> 
> **Highness in Red Suede**
> 
> Daff Brodee. (Already posted a pic but they are one of my faves.)
> 
> I hope all is well this evening w/all of my shoenistas. &#9829;


 
What an amazing haul! I love every single pair! Especially the highness in red suede.



juulia said:


> I found these on sale, 50% off, so I had to get them!


 
50% off?!? Congrats on this great find!



Lynx13 said:


> These leopard Maggie's have been seen a lot this sale season but I want to give a big thanks to all the wonderful TPFers for helping each other unite sale shoes with other TPFers and a special giant thanks to redvelvetloubie for helping me find this pair!!


 
These are lovely, congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dhampir2005 said:


> So I scored a pair of nitoinimoi booties from a fellow tpfer! Here they are!
> 
> I know the ankle seems big but I have extremely skinny child-sized wrists and ankles so virtually all CL booties are loose on me. Even the Balota and my ankle were extremely incompatible.


 
These are amazing, congrats!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)
> 
> I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.


 
Congrats on another beautiful pair of shoes...I would love to raid your closet!



jenaywins said:


> Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love
> them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!


 
You are on a roll! Congrats on your new and amazing shoes!



ilovecocohanel said:


> hi ladies just purchased one of the most comfortable wedges frm CL .
> 
> Une Plume Sling 140 in CORK LUCIDO. (Full cork, including heel) they are so lightweight and amazing everyday shoes.


 
I can't wait to see pics, congrats!


----------



## dhampir2005

BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Congrats!!



Thank you! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> these are insta-bad a$$ rocker chick-I've always liked this style! I think the ankle gapping actually looks cool? better than "cankles" for the booty style if you ask me!
> 
> *disclaimer* Not using the term cankles in the negative sense, as I might have them myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> they do look really close, how about the feeling? like does the 140 feel way better on your back pressure/angles? I second CT-cuidado mamita  are you gonna hang on to both? and I CANNOT wait for the nude! I lu-huv colorway multiples!



Hahaha I know! These are like my alter ego shoes along with my Lady Clou! I guess having that gap isn't that bad, but it still bothers me  I guess it reminds me of heel gap hahahaha



glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are amazing, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on another beautiful pair of shoes...I would love to raid your closet!
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a roll! Congrats on your new and amazing shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see pics, congrats!




Thank you! I'm glad to finally have a pair of CL boots/booties!


----------



## fumi

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I hope you keep as they are so pretty!



Thank you glamourgirl  I plan on keeping them and I have been practicing a lot! 
Btw I love your avatar!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ilovecocohanel said:


> hi ladies just purchased one of the most comfortable wedges frm CL .
> 
> Une Plume Sling 140 in CORK LUCIDO. (Full cork, including heel) they are so lightweight and amazing everyday shoes.



Oh congrats! Please modeling pics


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!



Love both! What of them do you prefer?


----------



## lolitablue

Just got these beauties from an amazing girl!!!!! My only exotics!! Very hesitant for personal reasons but the batik was always the one that made my heart skip a beat!! Now that I have them, I know why!!!






Took care of my love for NPs and bright colors in one!!! Cannot wait to try different outfits witht them!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

lolitablue said:


> Just got these beauties from an amazing girl!!!!! My only exotics!! Very hesitant for personal reasons but the batik was always the one that made my heart skip a beat!! Now that I have them, I know why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took care of my love for NPs and bright colors in one!!! Cannot wait to try different outfits witht them!!!




Congrats! These are an incredibly exotic and I love the batik!


----------



## dbeth

lolitablue said:


> Just got these beauties from an amazing girl!!!!! My only exotics!! Very hesitant for personal reasons but the batik was always the one that made my heart skip a beat!! Now that I have them, I know why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took care of my love for NPs and bright colors in one!!! Cannot wait to try different outfits witht them!!!



I have always LOVED the Batiks!!!  I had to sell mine because they were to big for me. Congrats---so happy for you!!!


----------



## fumi

lolitablue said:


> Just got these beauties from an amazing girl!!!!! My only exotics!! Very hesitant for personal reasons but the batik was always the one that made my heart skip a beat!! Now that I have them, I know why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took care of my love for NPs and bright colors in one!!! Cannot wait to try different outfits witht them!!!




I LOVE these! The batiks are one of my favorite exotics


----------



## BagsR4Me

jenaywins said:


> Asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!


 
Congrats! Great comparison pic.




lolitablue said:


> Just got these beauties from an amazing girl!!!!! My only exotics!! Very hesitant for personal reasons but the batik was always the one that made my heart skip a beat!! Now that I have them, I know why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took care of my love for NPs and bright colors in one!!! Cannot wait to try different outfits witht them!!!


 
Yay! We're shoe twins. They're beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love both! What of them do you prefer?


 
Honestly, I have to prefer the 140mm. The 160mm is ok, but it's too hard on my back over time.


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> they do look really close, how about the feeling? like does the 140 feel way better on your back pressure/angles? I second CT-cuidado mamita  are you gonna hang on to both? and I CANNOT wait for the nude! I lu-huv colorway multiples!


 
The 140s are like house slippers in comparison, honestly. 

I should have the nude tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jenayb

lolitablue said:


> Just got these beauties from an amazing girl!!!!! My only exotics!! Very hesitant for personal reasons but the batik was always the one that made my heart skip a beat!! Now that I have them, I know why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took care of my love for NPs and bright colors in one!!! Cannot wait to try different outfits witht them!!!


 
Fabulous. Absolute perfection. I just love the Batik!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you so much ladies!! I cannot wait to pair them up with off white slacks and a blouse in any possible color out there!!


----------



## chelle0216

Hi Ladies..I am absolutely torn. I have always wanted a CL shoes..I really wanted the Alti 140 and the only site I found that had them was EBAY! It had the color that I wanted as well as the size as well, (size 35). I purchased the shoes after doing several searches on youtube.com about fake CL shoes I was confident that it was the real one. But, now that I received the item..I'm actually torn because the quality looks really bad..therefore I need your help please to tell me if this shoe is real or fake..I paid $650 for these.. Thank you.


----------



## BattyBugs

If you post your pictures in the authentication thread, one of the helpful ladies there will answer.


----------



## jenayb

chelle0216 said:


> Hi Ladies..I am absolutely torn. I have always wanted a CL shoes..I really wanted the Alti 140 and the only site I found that had them was EBAY! It had the color that I wanted as well as the size as well, (size 35). I purchased the shoes after doing several searches on youtube.com about fake CL shoes I was confident that it was the real one. But, now that I received the item..I'm actually torn because the quality looks really bad..therefore I need your help please to tell me if this shoe is real or fake..I paid $650 for these.. Thank you.



You should post this in the appropriate thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html

FYI, the pics you've posted are not sufficient to authenticate. Post some profile pics, etc.


----------



## Emma4790

My new navy suede banane arrived!! 

I haven't seen them yet... I'm in class! Will post pics asap


----------



## sammix3

Emma4790 said:


> My new navy suede banane arrived!!
> 
> I haven't seen them yet... I'm in class! Will post pics asap



Whoo hoo! I need some navy shoes too!


----------



## dbeth

Emma4790 said:


> My new navy suede banane arrived!!
> 
> I haven't seen them yet... I'm in class! Will post pics asap



Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> I have always LOVED the Batiks!!!  I had to sell mine because they were to big for me. Congrats---so happy for you!!!



certain people are super happy that they were too big for you


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> The 140s are like house slippers in comparison, honestly.
> 
> I should have the nude tomorrow afternoon.


I'm waiting to see those NUDE MOD PICS!!!


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> My new navy suede banane arrived!!
> 
> I haven't seen them yet... I'm in class! Will post pics asap


Oh you decided on the navy banane!? YAY!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> certain people are super happy that they were too big for you



Do you know I STILL think about those?! At some point I am going to have to buy another pair of Batiks. They are just so gorgeous. Not sure if I want HP or Lady Peep.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Emma4790 said:


> My new navy suede banane arrived!!
> 
> I haven't seen them yet... I'm in class! Will post pics asap



Congrats. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Do you know I STILL think about those?! At some point I am going to have to buy another pair of Batiks. They are just so gorgeous. Not sure if I want HP or Lady Peep.



They are big on me also, but I can't part. Go LP! I can't do LP. It's just a style I don't like on me, but I think it's fantastic in the batik. Likkke


----------



## 7850

Hi.

I just registered.  Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them.  I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere. 

Will keep looking. x

xxx


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> Oh you decided on the navy banane!? YAY!! Can't wait to see pics!



Yes I did! I  adored the mandarin red but I figured the navy was more classic and more Dita-esque!


----------



## Nolia

7850 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered.  Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them.  I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Will keep looking. x
> 
> xxx



Those look divine on you!!


----------



## samina

Emma4790 said:


> My new navy suede banane arrived!!
> 
> I haven't seen them yet... I'm in class! Will post pics asap



Wohoo navy n the red sole just look sooo classy!


----------



## 7850

Nolia said:


> Those look divine on you!!



Thank you.


----------



## Emma4790

New navy suede banane!! 

They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


----------



## fumi

7850 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered.  Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them.  I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Will keep looking. x
> 
> xxx



They look so good on you! 





Emma4790 said:


>



I love these! 
how comfortable are they?


----------



## 7850

fumi said:


> They look so good on you!
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Emma4790

fumi said:


> They look so good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!
> how comfortable are they?



Thanks! 
They are pretty comfy. If you find the bianca comfy you would def be able to work with these. They are slightly more comfy than the other classic 140 styles  imo. They feel a little less stable than my biancas right now, but it could be the glossy sole and the fact that I only tried them on on a slippy tile floor. Once they are vibrammed they will be great


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous! I saw them at NM.com. Not sure in which sizes.


7850 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered. Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them. I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Will keep looking. x
> 
> xxx


----------



## Louboufan

Divine! Can't wait!


BirkinsNShoes said:


> Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)
> 
> I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.


----------



## dhampir2005

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



These are great! The suede looks so plush!


----------



## dhampir2005

7850 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered.  Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them.  I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Will keep looking. x
> 
> xxx



Welcome! You look great in your pigalles . I'm sure if anyone can help you find nude patent pigalle it's the ladies on this forum! They rock!


----------



## BagsR4Me

7850 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered. Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them. I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Will keep looking. x
> 
> xxx


 
Welcome to TPF!! You look great in your Pigalles.




Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


 
Those are amazing. I love the color, style... everything. They look fantastic on you. Congrats!!


----------



## dbeth

7850 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered.  Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them.  I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Will keep looking. x
> 
> xxx



You look so pretty in these and I love your panty hose with the line down the back---sexxxxy!!! 




Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!




  Those are soooo gorgeous!! And they look fab on you! Are the pics true to color??


----------



## 7850

dhampir2005 said:


> Welcome! You look great in your pigalles . I'm sure if anyone can help you find nude patent pigalle it's the ladies on this forum! They rock!



Ahh thanks.  I really want the Pigalle Plato 140 in Nude.  I'm starting to lose the  will to live.  Cant find them anywhere.  I'm in the UK.


----------



## 7850

dbeth said:


> You look so pretty in these and I love your panty hose with the line down the back---sexxxxy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> They are Stockings, Not pantyhose.


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



Is this the right color? They are awfully bright for navy. I love the color!


----------



## samina

Congrats on the new additions


----------



## label24

those shoes are soooo real!!! don´t worry



chelle0216 said:


> Hi Ladies..I am absolutely torn. I have always wanted a CL shoes..I really wanted the Alti 140 and the only site I found that had them was EBAY! It had the color that I wanted as well as the size as well, (size 35). I purchased the shoes after doing several searches on youtube.com about fake CL shoes I was confident that it was the real one. But, now that I received the item..I'm actually torn because the quality looks really bad..therefore I need your help please to tell me if this shoe is real or fake..I paid $650 for these.. Thank you.


----------



## Emma4790

dbeth said:


> Those are soooo gorgeous!! And they look fab on you! Are the pics true to color??



Thank you!!! 

The second pic, of the heels, is the truest colour. It was taken outside in the shade... hope that helps. The other outdoor pics are a bit bright because of the sunshine, and the indoor lighting is making the colour a little more of a royal blue. 
They arent the typical navy suede colour, I dont think. I can see a bit of a teal colour but maybe thats just me. The certainly arent a dark navy.
Hope that helped!


----------



## bling*lover

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


 
Congrats Emma, they are gorgeous. I love how your nail polish and the soles of your shoe pop so well with the navy. They look amazing on you!


----------



## Emma4790

bling*lover said:


> Congrats Emma, they are gorgeous. I love how your nail polish and the soles of your shoe pop so well with the navy. They look amazing on you!



Thank You


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



OMG stop it! I'm pretending I did NOT see these! You and the shoes are both fabulous!!


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> OMG stop it! I'm pretending I did NOT see these! You and the shoes are both fabulous!!



Though you might like them 
They reminded me of your navy biancas you love so much as soon as I seen them!


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> Though you might like them
> They reminded me of your navy biancas you love so much as soon as I seen them!



 Ha! Great minds think alike, love! I thought about my Biancas when I saw your pics, too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions ladies!!


----------



## skislope15

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new additions ladies!!



Speaking of new additions....is there a baby yet?


----------



## beagly911

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


Oh they are gorgeous@@


----------



## sammix3

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Jönathan

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



Congrats they're gorgeous!!


----------



## Nadin22

7850 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered.  Here's a pic of me in my birthday present my hubby got me last July. Pigalles 120. I love them.  I now want them in nude but can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Will keep looking. x
> 
> xxx



You look great!!!


----------



## Nadin22

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



Congrats! They are so beautiful and you look great in them.


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


 Emma they are gorgeous and look fantastic on you! Congrats.


----------



## dc419

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!!!!




Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


----------



## sophinette007

They look amazing on you! I love this style


Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



Gorgeous! Love the color


----------



## heiress-ox

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



You look fabulous in them & this style is amazing! I love the colour of these..you've just made it harder for me to decide what colourway to get it in haha


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> The second pic, of the heels, is the truest colour. It was taken outside in the shade... hope that helps. The other outdoor pics are a bit bright because of the sunshine, and the indoor lighting is making the colour a little more of a royal blue.
> They arent the typical navy suede colour, I dont think. I can see a bit of a teal colour but maybe thats just me. The certainly arent a dark navy.
> Hope that helped!


The color is a lot lighter than I expected. It has more of a pop!! That's exciting. Now, I'm torn! I was definitely going to go with my turquoise bianca 120, but now that these have such a pop it might feel my need for a RB shoe!


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> The color is a lot lighter than I expected. It has more of a pop!! That's exciting. Now, I'm torn! I was definitely going to go with my turquoise bianca 120, but now that these have such a pop it might feel my need for a RB shoe!



Oh how exciting!! They are definately a strange one!  they are like a  dark royal blue *outside* (I'd say mid way between RB and navy, but I do definately see a tinge of RB) but they like a navy/teal colour *inside*. I really love it! 
They are also a bit like Jenaywins navy bianca colour as seen in her pics except her pics are indoors and mine are outdoors..... so I dunno.
I dont want you to get this colour based on me then hate it  
you should email customer services (euro and us) to maybe see if the banane will come in turquoise?!?!


----------



## Emma4790

heiress-ox said:


> You look fabulous in them & this style is amazing! I love the colour of these..you've just made it harder for me to decide what colourway to get it in haha





dirtyaddiction said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color





sophinette007 said:


> They look amazing on you! I love this style





dc419 said:


> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!!!!





megt10 said:


> Emma they are gorgeous and look fantastic on you! Congrats.





Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! They are so beautiful and you look great in them.






			
				Jönathan;20989548 said:
			
		

> Congrats they're gorgeous!!





sammix3 said:


> Such a pretty color!





beagly911 said:


> Oh they are gorgeous@@




Thanks so much guys and gals!! You are honestly the nicest, most support group of lovely people! I feel over the moon with the shoes and your comments!
Also sorry for this group response but I wasnt expecting so many responses!  Sorry if I missed anyone out.... I'm in a rush!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



Emma-you are such a cutie! I love them and that red pedi looks perfect w/ them! congrats on a great pair!


----------



## 9distelle

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


They look lovely on you with this polish, congrats!!


----------



## 7850

Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really)  Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!


----------



## Dessye

7850 said:


> Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really)  Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!



Gorgeous!!!  I love your wallpaper too


----------



## Dessye

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



WOW!  They look AH-MAZING!!!!!  Can't wait to get mine now


----------



## 05_sincere

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!



Wow Emma those look great on you.


----------



## sammix3

7850 said:


> Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really)  Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!



Sexxxy!  I love the wallpaper too


----------



## Luv n bags

Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise.  These are too big, so I will search for my size.


----------



## sw33tp3a

http://chloekeem.blogspot.com/


----------



## dbeth

7850 said:


> Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really)  Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!




Whoaaa-- SEXY!! 




Dessye said:


> WOW!  They look AH-MAZING!!!!!  Can't wait to get mine now



Girl, you are on a roll!! You have bought some gorgy ones!! 



tigertrixie said:


> Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise.  These are too big, so I will search for my size.



S-- I really like these!! I remember I saw them in person--- they look much better IRL!!  I'll keep a lookout for a smaller size.


----------



## dbeth

sw33tp3a said:


> http://chloekeem.blogspot.com/



Very nice--- I havnt seen the Bianca in patent tortoise. Congrats!!


----------



## igorark

7850 said:


> Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really)  Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!



I miss the photo you posted yesterday, but these are so beautiful, many compliments


----------



## igorark

tigertrixie said:


> Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise.  These are too big, so I will search for my size.



Hope you find them in your size, they are so nice on you


----------



## 9distelle

7850 said:


> Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really)  Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!


So sexxxy, LOVE!!


----------



## beagly911

7850 said:


> Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really) Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!


Absolutely lovely!!!



tigertrixie said:


> Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise. These are too big, so I will search for my size.


Oh tortise!!!!! Incrdible!! I love them!!!


----------



## sw33tp3a

dbeth said:


> Very nice--- I havnt seen the Bianca in patent tortoise. Congrats!!



thanks dbeth! 
just gotta break these babies in!


----------



## fumi

tigertrixie said:


> Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise.  These are too big, so I will search for my size.



The shape of these shoes look so retro cute! 
I love how the heels look just like normal heels  from the back.


----------



## sammix3

tigertrixie said:


> Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise.  These are too big, so I will search for my size.



Those are very unique, I like it!  Hope you find you size hun


----------



## sammix3

My new nude patent bianca 120. I'll post some modeling pics in the who what wear thread later since these babies are being worn today!


----------



## GrRoxy

sammix3 said:


> My new nude patent bianca 120. I'll post some modeling pics in the who what wear thread later since these babies are being worn today!



All these pics makes me want them too! Could I ask how high the platform is?


----------



## sammix3

GrRoxy said:


> All these pics makes me want them too! Could I ask how high the platform is?



I think the platform itself is about 1"-1.25" inch.  They seriously fit great out of the box. My feet are on the wider side, like normal to wide, and the toe box was a bit tight at first but it loosened up pretty fast. They seem comfortable so far, I'll have to see how they feel later and when I take them out to the mall


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sw33tp3a said:


> http://chloekeem.blogspot.com/


 
Awesome, I saw these at Nordstrom's in Chicago months ago but I slept on them! Congrats, mod pics?



sammix3 said:


> My new nude patent bianca 120. I'll post some modeling pics in the who what wear thread later since these babies are being worn today!


 

awesome-can't wait to see the outfit! congrats on a good classic pair!


----------



## 05_sincere

I love all the new additions ladies. I have not posted in this thread in a while...I typically come here to drool over your purchases. 

Here are my new additions.

Lady Peep





Height Comparison





Maggie





Rolando


----------



## 7850

Hi again.

My husband has managed to find me some Pigalle Plato 140's in nude.    So happy.
One thing i'd like to know is sizing of these.  He has got 38.5 coming, which are the same as my Pigalle 120's.  Has anyone else got both and how did the sizing compare?

Here's some more pics in my Pigalles.  (My husband is a amateur photographer, hence the studio and black & white images)

Thanks.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

05_sincere said:


> I love all the new additions ladies. I have not posted in this thread in a while...I typically come here to drool over your purchases.
> 
> Here are my new additions.
> 
> Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolando


 
Lovin' the new additions! wow @ the height difference-what's that about?

Those Rolandos look great w/ your complexion!

Congrats on all 3-great haul


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> My new nude patent bianca 120. I'll post some modeling pics in the who what wear thread later since these babies are being worn today!



These look awesome! Can't wait to see mod pics


----------



## amag520

05_sincere said:


> I love all the new additions ladies. I have not posted in this thread in a while...I typically come here to drool over your purchases.
> 
> Maggie



Love your Maggies!! They look better on you to me than just in the store . (I know that is something typically for clothes, but I was not as impressed until I see all the lovely photos coming in!)

I just got these in today: Black Bibi's in a 37. 



 I was kind of nervous since I seem to bounce between 36.5, 37, 37.5.  Luckily they fit!! I felt pretty lucky to find these since scouring the internet for the perfect black pair for a shorty  (5'2") like myself was difficult!


----------



## fumi

amag520 said:


> Love you Maggies!! They look better on to me than just in the store . (I know that is something typically for clothes, but I was not as impressed until I see all the lovely photos coming in!)
> 
> I just got these in today: Black Bibi's in a 37.
> View attachment 1595478
> 
> 
> I was kind of nervous since I seem to bounce between 36.5, 37, 37.5.  Luckily they fit!! I felt pretty lucky to find these since scouring the internet for the perfect black pair for a shorty  (5'2") like myself was difficult!



These look super hot on you


----------



## chelle0216




----------



## chelle0216

Mad Mary in Black.. My second pair of CL shoes... My first one was the Alti 140 in nude ..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

05_sincere said:


> I love all the new additions ladies. I have not posted in this thread in a while...I typically come here to drool over your purchases.
> 
> Here are my new additions.
> 
> Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolando



Congrats on all your new pairs!

Btw, where did you get Python Batik Lady Peep?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

lolitablue said:


> Just got these beauties from an amazing girl!!!!! My only exotics!! Very hesitant for personal reasons but the batik was always the one that made my heart skip a beat!! Now that I have them, I know why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took care of my love for NPs and bright colors in one!!! Cannot wait to try different outfits witht them!!!


 
These are gorgeous and one of my faves!



Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


 
The color is so pretty, congrats!



7850 said:


> Hi, I posted yesterday for the 1st time and posted a photo in my Pigalles 120's i received for my birthday last year. I asked the mods to remove the photo as i was showing my face. (just for privacy really) Here are two more photos in my lovely shoes. I love them so much! I also mentioned i was looking for some Pigalle Platos 140 in nude. Watch this space!


 
Congrats on your shoes!



tigertrixie said:


> Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise. These are too big, so I will search for my size.


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## 05_sincere

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats on all your new pairs!
> 
> Btw, where did you get Python Batik Lady Peep?



I Purchased these during the last sale from Madison Ave, and I have not worn them yet


----------



## 05_sincere

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lovin' the new additions! wow @ the height difference-what's that about?
> 
> Those Rolandos look great w/ your complexion!
> 
> Congrats on all 3-great haul



Oh I was just comparing the height and figured I add the pic. 
My calf muscles tend to hurt every time I walk around the house in the Batik.... I guess because its a 150??????? IDK


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

05_sincere said:


> I Purchased these during the last sale from Madison Ave, and I have not worn them yet



Wow! I missed them out  they are out of this world


----------



## HermesLuv

05_sincere said:


> I love all the new additions ladies. I have not posted in this thread in a while...I typically come here to drool over your purchases.
> 
> Here are my new additions.
> 
> Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolando


 congrats on your new pairs! are the black ones altadamas?


----------



## chelle0216

HermesLuv said:


> congrats on your new pairs! are the black ones altadamas?


Congrats on your new pair! I love all your shoes..It's so addicting..I want to purchase more..I'm looking for a pair of Black Bianca size 35. =)


----------



## heychar

05_sincere said:


> Oh I was just comparing the height and figured I add the pic.
> My calf muscles tend to hurt every time I walk around the house in the Batik.... I guess because its a 150??????? IDK



Congrats on your newbies  are the black lady peeps not also a 150?? I thought all lady peeps were 150s!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

05_sincere said:


> Oh I was just comparing the height and figured I add the pic.
> My calf muscles tend to hurt every time I walk around the house in the Batik.... I guess because its a 150??????? IDK



so how high are the black patent? Aren't they both lady peep? I thought they were supposed to be the same height that's why I was like whoa?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

amag520 said:


> Love your Maggies!! They look better on you to me than just in the store . (I know that is something typically for clothes, but I was not as impressed until I see all the lovely photos coming in!)
> 
> I just got these in today: Black Bibi's in a 37.
> View attachment 1595478
> 
> 
> I was kind of nervous since I seem to bounce between 36.5, 37, 37.5.  Luckily they fit!! I felt pretty lucky to find these since scouring the internet for the perfect black pair for a shorty  (5'2") like myself was difficult!



these look great on you 



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1595561



amazing find!


----------



## BagsR4Me

tigertrixie said:


> Here are some pics of the New Marpoil in patent tortoise.  These are too big, so I will search for my size.



Hope you find them in your size.




sw33tp3a said:


> http://chloekeem.blogspot.com/



Very nice. Congrats!




sammix3 said:


> My new nude patent bianca 120. I'll post some modeling pics in the who what wear thread later since these babies are being worn today!



Pretty. Congrats!!




05_sincere said:


> I love all the new additions ladies. I have not posted in this thread in a while...I typically come here to drool over your purchases.
> 
> Here are my new additions.
> 
> Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolando



Great new additions. Congrats!!




amag520 said:


> I just got these in today: Black Bibi's in a 37.
> View attachment 1595478
> 
> 
> I was kind of nervous since I seem to bounce between 36.5, 37, 37.5.  Luckily they fit!! I felt pretty lucky to find these since scouring the internet for the perfect black pair for a shorty  (5'2") like myself was difficult!



Very pretty. Congrats!




chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1595561



Love these. Congrats!


----------



## PetitColibri

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1595561



congrats !
the MM are amazing shoes !!


----------



## MissCheetah

Hello

My latest louboutin shoes


----------



## fumi

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes



These shoes are so eccentric and total PARTY shoes! artyhat:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sammix3 said:


> My new nude patent bianca 120. I'll post some modeling pics in the who what wear thread later since these babies are being worn today!


 
These are lovely and will last you forever, congrats!



05_sincere said:


> I love all the new additions ladies. I have not posted in this thread in a while...I typically come here to drool over your purchases.
> 
> Here are my new additions.
> 
> Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height Comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolando


 
All 3 new pairs are fabulous, but the LP batik python!



amag520 said:


> Love your Maggies!! They look better on you to me than just in the store . (I know that is something typically for clothes, but I was not as impressed until I see all the lovely photos coming in!)
> 
> I just got these in today: Black Bibi's in a 37.
> View attachment 1595478
> 
> 
> I was kind of nervous since I seem to bounce between 36.5, 37, 37.5. Luckily they fit!! I felt pretty lucky to find these since scouring the internet for the perfect black pair for a shorty (5'2") like myself was difficult!


 
Congrats on your new Bibi's, they were meant for you!



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1595561


 
These are on my "HG" list! Congratulations on your second pair!


----------



## chelle0216

05_sincere said:


> Oh I was just comparing the height and figured I add the pic.
> My calf muscles tend to hurt every time I walk around the house in the Batik.... I guess because its a 150??????? IDK


I love all your new CL shoes! Especially the lady peep and Rolando! Those are the next ones I want on my list!


----------



## chelle0216

sammix3 said:


> My new nude patent bianca 120. I'll post some modeling pics in the who what wear thread later since these babies are being worn today!


Ohhhh I want those in Black! Congrats on your new Bianca pump!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes


 


fumi said:


> These shoes are so eccentric and total PARTY shoes! artyhat:


 
I agree. These are definitely fun party shoes!


----------



## 05_sincere

HermesLuv said:


> congrats on your new pairs! are the black ones altadamas?


The Ebay listing stated Lady Peep, I will have to check or post close up for your ladies to confirm......



heychar said:


> Congrats on your newbies  are the black lady peeps not also a 150?? I thought all lady peeps were 150s!



Thanks



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> so how high are the black patent? Aren't they both lady peep? I thought they were supposed to be the same height that's why I was like whoa?



I need to really confirm the style I am truly starting to think they are Altadamas, I will have to compare these two....thanks for setting me straight ladies. I am still learning.


----------



## PetitColibri

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes



they look so cool !
I would love some mod pics !!


----------



## Nolia

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes



Wow!! Those are gorgeous!  I'd love to see some outfit pics with these!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes



Congrats!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

My 2 latest purchases!

Intern Flats, love the details!













Nude Havana flats


----------



## amag520

pinkiestarlet said:
			
		

> My 2 latest purchases!
> 
> Intern Flats, love the details!
> 
> Nude Havana flats



Ooh those intern flats look so spiffy!!


----------



## sammix3

pinkiestarlet said:


> My 2 latest purchases!
> 
> Intern Flats, love the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Havana flats




Congrats!!


----------



## cts900

Congrats on all of the fab new purchases, ladies! I love living vicariously through each buy!!!!!


----------



## heychar

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes



I looooove these OMG Congrats


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

pinkiestarlet said:


> My 2 latest purchases!
> 
> Intern Flats, love the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Havana flats



Intern flats are such a statement for every day wear... Love them!


----------



## shoefiend

pinkiestarlet said:


> My 2 latest purchases!
> 
> 
> Nude Havana flats



Hi! where did you get your nude havana flats? Thanks!


----------



## BagsR4Me

pinkiestarlet said:


> My 2 latest purchases!
> 
> Intern Flats, love the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Havana flats



Congrats! Those Havana flats are cool.


----------



## beagly911

pinkiestarlet said:


> My 2 latest purchases!
> 
> Intern Flats, love the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Havana flats


 I like the intern flats but theres something about the freds in nude that I really really like, so different!!


----------



## samina

My 2 new exotics and early V-day present!!


----------



## Jönathan

samina said:


> My 2 new exotics and early V-day present!!
> 
> View attachment 1599651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599653



Congrats, They're gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

samina said:


> My 2 new exotics and early V-day present!!
> 
> View attachment 1599651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599653



You lucky girl! These are amazing!  I hope you will post mod shots


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Thanks *amag520*, *sammix3*, *Loubiwhirl_*,*BagsR4Me*!

*shoefiend*, I got it from my local store in Singapore.

*beagly911*, the Havanas are slightly different from the Fred flats, I have taken some comparison pictures.

Havana vs Fred flats


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*samina*, I love the python carnaval pigalles


----------



## KarenBorter

Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's 






Jas-Purr getting into the act











and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag


----------



## GoGlam

KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag


the glossy pink is spot on!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

GoGlam said:


> the glossy pink is spot on!!!



Thank you GoGlam! I never ever thought that I would own a pair of Hot Pink shoes but I love these


----------



## beagly911

pinkiestarlet said:


> Thanks *amag520*, *sammix3*, *Loubiwhirl_*,*BagsR4Me*!
> 
> *shoefiend*, I got it from my local store in Singapore.
> 
> *beagly911*, the Havanas are slightly different from the Fred flats, I have taken some comparison pictures.
> 
> Havana vs Fred flats


 Thanks for the pics, I really like them!


----------



## dbeth

The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!! 







Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!







New Simple fuxia Python







Anthracite Maggies


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies




Wow, you are a sale warrior! What awesome pairs! You are soo lucky!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Wow, you are a sale warrior! What awesome pairs! You are soo lucky!



Thanks Fumi! I do get lucky with sale pairs..........but I also think it's because of the size. There is always size 40+ floating around somewhere.


----------



## BagsR4Me

samina said:


> My 2 new exotics and early V-day present!!
> 
> View attachment 1599651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599653



Congrats!! They're all beautiful.




KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag



Great color. Congrats!!




dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies



Very pretty. Congrats on all!


----------



## dbeth

^Thanks Bags!


----------



## Luv n bags

KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag


 
Your kitty is so cute - I love his name...Jas-purr.  That is a really cute name.  Oh, I love your shoes, too.



dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!! Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies


 
Wow, you made out like a bandit! They are all so gorgeous.  What a lucky girl!


----------



## chelle0216

samina said:
			
		

> My 2 new exotics and early V-day present!!



I love em all! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!! Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies


 Oh my goodness you've been busy!!!  Love the Bambou


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies



All the shoes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

I can't wait too see all your grogeous babies!!! Hudge Congrats!!!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Good morning ladies. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore shoes until I purchase the Isoldes. Well, that was my plan. My DH planned a date for us. I have hundreds of shoes. However, none that I really wanted to wear last night. I ended up buying a pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of Daffs. (My logic: I needed a darker color.) SMH @ myself. I think I own every pair he has released. I even bought the Daff Strass w/the Aurora Boreale crystals. (I have paired those up w/a killer Herve Leger dress and a clutch by Judith Leiber. Not trying to freeze, so I'm saving that outfit.)
> 
> I'm doing my first reveal thread next week. Including the limited ed collector's Highness 160 from Barney's. I may never wear them, but that's OK. Let's see what goodies I reveal next week. So excited.


----------



## megt10

KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag


 Love these and you cat is so cute!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag



Karen!!!! ltns! those LPs look great on you! it's so good to see you 'round these parts 



dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies



dbeth! lol leave it to you to still be goin' strong w/ such a great haul long after sale dreams are over! I love it-these are all awesome finds! I can't wait to see you in the those leopard biancas!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies





whoa!


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies



Congrats! Those are some great purchases! However I think you need some Fuchsia Bianca 120 to sweeten the deal!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey all! 

I've already done a reveal for these... But in case anyone's missed them, I thought Id share them here 


*Alti Cork Spike*




*Yolanda Leopard Spike*


----------



## samina

KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag



wow loving these!! defo worth breaking the ban for xxx



dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies



woooooooooow! love the antra maggies!!! congrats on ur sale haul


----------



## anniethecat

Luggage City Girls


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> Anthracite Maggies



Youre welcome, dearest!! Lovely haul!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jenaywins said:


> asteroid 140mm just arrived. Love them, just love them! They actually don't look that different than the 160mm version. Here are a few comparison pics!


hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Emma4790 said:


> New navy suede banane!!
> 
> They fit TTS right out of the box, but the suede stretched a little after literally 5 mins.... but only about 1/4 of a centimeter. Nothing a heel grip wont fix but I wont even need them until I've had a few wears.... I'm over the moon!


I like those!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies


Those are beautiful!!


----------



## dbeth

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Karen!!!! ltns! those LPs look great on you! it's so good to see you 'round these parts
> 
> 
> 
> dbeth! lol leave it to you to still be goin' strong w/ such a great haul long after sale dreams are over! I love it-these are all awesome finds! I can't wait to see you in the those leopard biancas!!




Lol!! Choco, you always make me laugh!!  I actually had most of these for a month or so--- they weren't to recent buys, still bought during the sale.  I like to let things sit in my closet or shoe cabinet for a few weeks & try them on with different outfits. Then I post once I know I'll be keeping a pair.  




NANI1972 said:


> Congrats! Those are some great purchases! However I think you need some Fuchsia Bianca 120 to sweeten the deal!



Right?! 




Faraasha said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've already done a reveal for these... But in case anyone's missed them, I thought Id share them here
> 
> 
> *Alti Cork Spike*
> View attachment 1602780
> 
> 
> 
> *Yolanda Leopard Spike*
> View attachment 1602781



Oh my!! Those yolanda leopard spikes!!  Havnt  seen those!! 



samina said:


> wow loving these!! defo worth breaking the ban for xxx
> 
> 
> 
> woooooooooow! love the antra maggies!!! congrats on ur sale haul



Thanks!! Yeah, I got lucky on the maggies. They are to big for me, but not big enough to wear I can't pad them. Gel insoles & gel foot pads work great for these.


----------



## Faraasha

dbeth said:


> Oh my!! Those yolanda leopard spikes!!  Havnt  seen those!!



I know! They are unheard of!... Thank you hun!! :kiss:.. And congrats on all your lovely shoes!! I especially love the emerald Bambou.. Emerald green is my favorite color!


----------



## Petitez

I cant make a new thread, so I'll just post it here. I'm looking for Simple 70 mm patent-leather pumps in nude online. They must ship to Norway. Net-a-porter only got the black ones 

May someone tell me?


----------



## NANI1972

Petitez said:


> I cant make a new thread, so I'll just post it here. I'm looking for Simple 70 mm patent-leather pumps in nude online. They must ship to Norway. Net-a-porter only got the black ones
> 
> May someone tell me?



You can post your question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html

If you search the forum there is already a lot of useful threads available, most of the time there is no need to start a new thread.

Also this may help you:http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...forum-please-read-before-you-post-540023.html


----------



## BagsR4Me

Faraasha said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've already done a reveal for these... But in case anyone's missed them, I thought Id share them here
> 
> 
> *Alti Cork Spike*
> View attachment 1602780
> 
> 
> 
> *Yolanda Leopard Spike*
> View attachment 1602781


 
Congrats!



anniethecat said:


> Luggage City Girls


 
Nice. Congrats!


----------



## MissCheetah

fumi said:


> These shoes are so eccentric and total PARTY shoes! artyhat:





glamourgirlnikk said:


> I agree. These are definitely fun party shoes!





PetitColibri said:


> they look so cool !
> I would love some mod pics !!





Nolia said:


> Wow!! Those are gorgeous!  I'd love to see some outfit pics with these!!





BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats!!





heychar said:


> I looooove these OMG Congrats





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!




Thank you so much ladies  i will try to add modeling pics soon


----------



## KarenBorter

samina said:


> wow loving these!! defo worth breaking the ban for xxx


Thank you Samina  ... I get to pick them up from the cobbler tomorrow. had sole protectors put on! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Karen!!!! ltns! those LPs look great on you! it's so good to see you 'round these parts



Choco ... I've missed everyone  But had to stay away for a tad. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## amd_tan

My latest exotic addition 
Mod pics in my thread here :
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ry-red-heel-reveal-726204-5.html#post21072802


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!!  Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies


Girl... did you snatch up the NS python when I wasn't looking!?!?  I just bought a pair and they are on their way to me now!!!  (thanks to dear Aegis for having slightly smaller feet....) Do you love them!? I've never seen this color python in person.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

amd_tan said:


> My latest exotic addition
> Mod pics in my thread here :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ry-red-heel-reveal-726204-5.html#post21072802


I love your new exotics!! Where did you get them?


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Girl... did you snatch up the NS python when I wasn't looking!?!?  I just bought a pair and they are on their way to me now!!!  (thanks to dear Aegis for having slightly smaller feet....) Do you love them!? I've never seen this color python in person.



Yay, congrats!!  I lucked out on them---- it was one of the stores on the east coast, can't remember which one though. I called about a pair of YSL Tribtoo pythons that I wanted & she mentioned the NS python that she had. But the right heel was damaged, so she found another pair for me. Yes, they are fab!! And really comfortable.


----------



## fumi

Hot pink Ron Ron 
I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL 



















Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.


----------



## LVoepink

fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.


Stunning! Congrats


----------



## samina

fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.



Wow they are fab!!!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

amd_tan said:


> My latest exotic addition
> Mod pics in my thread here :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ry-red-heel-reveal-726204-5.html#post21072802



Gorgeous! They look amazing on you. Congrats!!




fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.



Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## r6girl2005

Gorgeous! I use the stain repellent spray made by Apple Garde on all my suede CLs.



fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.


----------



## fumi

LVoepink said:


> Stunning! Congrats





samina said:


> Wow they are fab!!!!!!





BagsR4Me said:


> Very pretty. Congrats!





r6girl2005 said:


> Gorgeous! I use the stain repellent spray made by Apple Garde on all my suede CLs.



thank you for the compliments, ladies!


----------



## dc419

LOVEEE the color!!! They look soooo pretty on u!!!




fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.


----------



## GrRoxy

fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.



Gorgeous, Im jealous now I can't find ANY ronron anywhere, not to mention this amazing color... Beautiful


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.



OH MY... 
These are so pretty. I love pink too! But it's funny, I don't have a pink pair!!! 
These suede ron rons are on my wish list now!


----------



## fumi

dc419 said:


> LOVEEE the color!!! They look soooo pretty on u!!!



Thank you dc419! 



GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous, Im jealous now I can't find ANY ronron anywhere, not to mention this amazing color... Beautiful



Thank you GrRoxy! These are my first pair of Ron Rons. Hopefully you will get a pair soon. I got these from the south plaza boutique. I think they have the turquoise suede Ron Ron too. They might have your size. 



amd_tan said:


> OH MY...
> These are so pretty. I love pink too! But it's funny, I don't have a pink pair!!!
> These suede ron rons are on my wish list now!



Thank you amdtan!  if you love pink, you should definitely get a pink pair soon! Louboutin makes such pretty pinks. I got this pair from the south plaza boutique, maybe they have your size?


----------



## samina

London motcomb st boutique has the pink and turquoise Ron rons 100


----------



## DebbiNC

fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.



Awesome shoes! I love the Ron Rons even more now!


----------



## samina

Green Ron Ron 85


----------



## fumi

DebbiNC said:


> Awesome shoes! I love the Ron Rons even more now!



Thank you Debbi! 





samina said:


> Green Ron Ron 85
> 
> View attachment 1606069
> 
> View attachment 1606070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606072



Congrats!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

CL Babel 100 Rodano Calf, brown (I'd say it is rather chocolate brown)


----------



## Pomba

Havent seen anyone post about the Marpoil.  I got these on sale.  They are not typical cl and no red on inside of heel, but dh made me promise not to get anything over 120 as I have back issues right now.      Still trying to adjust to them as not my typical shoe....sigh


----------



## kham

samina said:


> Green Ron Ron 85
> 
> View attachment 1606069
> 
> View attachment 1606070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606072



I am loving your Ron Rons. The color? TDF 



BelleZeBoob said:


> CL Babel 100 Rodano Calf, brown (I'd say it is rather chocolate brown)



Very pretty!! 



Pomba said:


> Havent seen anyone post about the Marpoil.  I got these on sale.  They are not typical cl and no red on inside of heel, but dh made me promise not to get anything over 120 as I have back issues right now.      Still trying to adjust to them as not my typical shoe....sigh



Congrats. They're a nice pair.


----------



## beagly911

samina said:


> Green Ron Ron 85
> 
> View attachment 1606069
> 
> View attachment 1606070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606072


Lovely, the green is terrific!!



BelleZeBoob said:


> CL Babel 100 Rodano Calf, brown (I'd say it is rather chocolate brown)


Congrats, what a great boot!



Pomba said:


> Havent seen anyone post about the Marpoil. I got these on sale. They are not typical cl and no red on inside of heel, but dh made me promise not to get anything over 120 as I have back issues right now.  Still trying to adjust to them as not my typical shoe....sigh


 They are lovely!!  They look great on you!


----------



## Faraasha

samina said:


> Green Ron Ron 85
> 
> View attachment 1606069
> 
> View attachment 1606070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606072



Such a gorgeous greeeeen!!  Congratulations!! They're beautiful!


----------



## BagsR4Me

samina said:


> Green Ron Ron 85
> 
> View attachment 1606069
> 
> View attachment 1606070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606072



Very pretty. Congrats!




BelleZeBoob said:


> CL Babel 100 Rodano Calf, brown (I'd say it is rather chocolate brown)



I really like the Babel boots. They look great on you. Congrats!




Pomba said:


> Havent seen anyone post about the Marpoil.  I got these on sale.  They are not typical cl and no red on inside of heel, but dh made me promise not to get anything over 120 as I have back issues right now.      Still trying to adjust to them as not my typical shoe....sigh



Nice. Congrats!


----------



## sophinette007

Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!

My Nude patent Highness


----------



## Nadin22

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness



Congrats Sophie, they are amazing and they look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## beagly911

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness


 Congrats!  They look great!


----------



## Jönathan

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness




Congrats!!

 They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!  

the CL Nude Patent is such a beautiful color!


----------



## PetitColibri

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness



congrats S 
perfect nude for you ! just like VB


----------



## sophinette007

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats Sophie, they are amazing and they look beautiful on you!!!





beagly911 said:


> Congrats! They look great!






			
				Jönathan;21101505 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!
> 
> 
> 
> the CL Nude Patent is such a beautiful color!





PetitColibri said:


> congrats S
> 
> perfect nude for you ! just like VB




Thank you so much Nadin! Beagly911! Jonathan and Petit Colibri!


----------



## martinaa

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness



One more nude...-Fabulous!!!!


----------



## fumi

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness



Congrats Sophie! You wear them well 
Just curious, did you buy these to wear for special occasions or are these everyday shoes?


----------



## sophinette007

fumi said:


> Congrats Sophie! You wear them well
> Just curious, did you buy these to wear for special occasions or are these everyday shoes?


 
Thank you Fumi! No these are for special occasions. I don't do 160 heel for everyday as I am a mom with a 2 years old little boy 



martinaa said:


> One more nude...-Fabulous!!!!



Thank you Martinaa! Yes I confess! I have a thing for nude patent shoes


----------



## jamidee

sophinette007 said:
			
		

> Thank you Fumi! No these are for special occasions. I don't do 160 heel for everyday as I am a mom with a 2 years old little boy
> 
> Thank you Martinaa! Yes I confess! I have a thing for nude patent shoes



Oh wow... Your little boy is going to have a milf (according to his friends of course) on his hands


----------



## DebbiNC

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness





Absolutely awesome! They are beautiful!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness



Nice. Congrats!!


----------



## fumi

HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120

Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them? 
They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out. 
I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay


----------



## 9distelle

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness


They look great on you, congrats!!
They run TTS and are comfy?


----------



## sophinette007

9distelle said:


> They look great on you, congrats!!
> They run TTS and are comfy?


 
Thank you 9Distelle!Yes they run TTS like the Daffodile and The Bianca and they are quite comfy for a 160 Heel!



BagsR4Me said:


> Nice. Congrats!!



Thank you BagsR4forme!



DebbiNC said:


> Absolutely awesome! They are beautiful!!



Thank you Debbie!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

fumi said:


> HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120
> 
> Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them?
> They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out.
> I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay


 
These shoes are gorgeous...but you're right...if they don't fit well, you won't end up wearing them and they will end up on evil-bay. Can you ask a sales rep from wherever you bought them to stalk them down in the next size down?!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

ShoobieDoobie said:


> These shoes are gorgeous...but you're right...if they don't fit well, you won't end up wearing them and they will end up on evil-bay. Can you ask a sales rep from wherever you bought them to stalk them down in the next size down?!


 I agree with Shoobie! I see a lot of space, and after the leather stretches they will boats on your feet. I know how great these shoes are I have them as well. I went a whole size down from an 38 to 37. Good luck!!


----------



## sophinette007

Fumi I love the style and the color on you but to be honest they seem big and they will stretch. Moreover you don't seem to be so happy with this purchase! May be you should return them and get something you feel 100% happy with. I keep my fingers crossed for you that a store will receive some back up in your size


fumi said:


> HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120
> 
> Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them?
> They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out.
> I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay


----------



## fumi

ShoobieDoobie said:


> These shoes are gorgeous...but you're right...if they don't fit well, you won't end up wearing them and they will end up on evil-bay. Can you ask a sales rep from wherever you bought them to stalk them down in the next size down?!





LizzielovesCL said:


> I agree with Shoobie! I see a lot of space, and after the leather stretches they will boats on your feet. I know how great these shoes are I have them as well. I went a whole size down from an 38 to 37. Good luck!!





sophinette007 said:


> Fumi I love the style and the color on you but to be honest they seem big and they will stretch. Moreover you don't seem to be so happy with this purchase! May be you should return them and get something you feel 100% happy with. I keep my fingers crossed for you that a store will receive some back up in your size



Thank you for your honest opinions, ladies! I really appreciate it. 
I got these off the CL official website so the chances of me getting the correct size are very slim, since they are completely sold out in my size and anything remotely close to my size. I even called the CL customer service and they said 0.5 down from my TTS are completely sold out. I just hope CL will re-release the pigalle platos because I like this style very much


----------



## skislope15

fumi said:


> Thank you for your honest opinions, ladies! I really appreciate it.
> I got these off the CL official website so the chances of me getting the correct size are very slim, since they are completely sold out in my size and anything remotely close to my size. I even called the CL customer service and they said 0.5 down from my TTS are completely sold out. I just hope CL will re-release the pigalle platos because I like this style very much



Did you check saks? They had this color too


----------



## fumi

skislope15 said:


> Did you check saks? They had this color too



Thanks for the info skislope  last time I checked, they didn't have my size. But I guess it wouldn't hurt to try again


----------



## skislope15

fumi said:


> Thanks for the info skislope  last time I checked, they didn't have my size. But I guess it wouldn't hurt to try again



What size are you looking for? Are they 120 or 100?


----------



## fumi

skislope15 said:


> What size are you looking for? Are they 120 or 100?



They are Plato 120s. I'm looking for size 35.5 preferably, but 35 is also fine.


----------



## GrRoxy

fumi said:
			
		

> HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120
> 
> Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them?
> They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out.
> I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay



These are amazing but after they stretch etc it will get worse and look bad.


----------



## fumi

GrRoxy said:


> These are amazing but after they stretch etc it will get worse and look bad.



Thank you for the input GrRoxy


----------



## amd_tan

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness




Faaaabulous!!!! 
They look so gorgeous on you! You're truly the collector of Nude Loubis!


----------



## yayasredsole

Congrats!!


----------



## sophinette007

amd_tan said:


> Faaaabulous!!!!
> They look so gorgeous on you! You're truly the collector of Nude Loubis!


 
Thank you so much A! 
Yes I have really a thing for nude patent shoes lol


----------



## bprimuslevy

Here are my new camel patent Ron Ron Zeppa 100. I love them. I think I may have finally found a color that works for me.

*Edit: * Will post a smaller photo later.


----------



## bprimuslevy

bprimuslevy said:


> Here are my new camel patent Ron Ron Zeppa 100. I love them. I think I may have finally found a color that works for me.
> 
> *Edit: *Will post a smaller photo later.


 






Here is a smaller photo.


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120
> 
> Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them?
> They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out.
> I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay



Those are so pretty! If you can't make them work with insoles & pads, I would sell them, because you won't wear them. I went through this with my Lady Peep spikes----it killed me to sell them, but I knew I wouldn't wear them---they were way to big even with padding.



samina said:


> Green Ron Ron 85
> 
> View attachment 1606069
> 
> View attachment 1606070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606072



LOVE green! These are so pretty!



BelleZeBoob said:


> CL Babel 100 Rodano Calf, brown (I'd say it is rather chocolate brown)





bprimuslevy said:


> Here is a smaller photo.




I am looking at this style currently----comfy??


----------



## bprimuslevy

dbeth said:
			
		

> I am looking at this style currently----comfy??



Yes. I bought them TTS. They are snug but not tight ( make sense?).


----------



## samina

My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100


----------



## dirtyaddiction

samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251



gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251




  Those are GORGGEEOUUSSS Samina!! I really need some glitters in my life.


----------



## amag520

samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251



These are amazing! Congrats on those beautiful shoes!


----------



## amd_tan

samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251



I would love something in glitter! Yours are so pretty!


----------



## kham

samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251


So Pretty!!!!


----------



## amd_tan

Nude Asteroid 140! 
I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box! 
They do run a half size big!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

amd_tan said:


> nude asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the nude after a loooong time as i couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once i opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!


  oh oh oh ohhhhh stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!great choice!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

samina said:


> my something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251


 
fab!!!


----------



## dbeth

amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!



Dear god, I am loving these more & more. Every time I see a pic I get more excited!!!


----------



## sammix3

bprimuslevy said:


> Here is a smaller photo.



Congrats!!  I really wanted the nude Ron Ron Zeppas but I can't find them in my size and NM only has the camel ones.  Darn my small feet.  *sigh



samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251



Pretty!!



amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!



These are amazing!


----------



## beagly911

bprimuslevy said:


> Here is a smaller photo.


They look great!



samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251


 oh glitter!!  They are fab!


amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!


 Congrats, mod pics!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!



omgod they're so pretty!!!


----------



## Jönathan

amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!



Another great pair! You're on a roll!


----------



## Emily HC

amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!


*amd_tan*, they are AMAZING!! where did you find the 140? do you mind telling us? TIA!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Those are so pretty! If you can't make them work with insoles & pads, I would sell them, because you won't wear them. I went through this with my Lady Peep spikes----it killed me to sell them, but I knew I wouldn't wear them---they were way to big even with padding.



Thank you dbeth! 
Btw I love your avatar! Those Zanottis are sooo sparkly and sexy! 






amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!




Oh my god the nude asteroid is TDF!!!!  It's SO pretty. Congrats!


----------



## amd_tan

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> oh oh oh ohhhhh stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!great choice!!!


Thanks!! I looooove them to bits!



dbeth said:


> Dear god, I am loving these more & more. Every time I see a pic I get more excited!!!


You should get them!!!!! 



sammix3 said:


> These are amazing!


Thanks!! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> omgod they're so pretty!!!


Thanks! They are so special!




			
				Jönathan;21117392 said:
			
		

> Another great pair! You're on a roll!


Thanks hun! It's really a slippery slope I must say...sooo addictive!



Emily HC said:


> *amd_tan*, they are AMAZING!! where did you find the 140? do you mind telling us? TIA!


I got them from Paris!



fumi said:


> Oh my god the nude asteroid is TDF!!!!  It's SO pretty. Congrats!


Thanks hun! I thought they'd be OTT, but no they aren't! They are just perfect!


----------



## BagsR4Me

fumi said:


> HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120
> 
> Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them?
> They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out.
> I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay


 
These are definitely amazing, but they do look too big--AND they will stretch a lot. IMO you should return them. Sorry.




bprimuslevy said:


> Here is a smaller photo.


 
Great color. Congrats!




samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251


 
Very pretty. Congrats!




amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!


 
Congrats!


----------



## sophinette007

I love them! They are fabulous! Congrats!!!!shoe twins !


amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!



Love! I'm definitely purchasing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120
> 
> Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them?
> They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out.
> I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay


 I think they're doable! I ve bought PP 120 that had an inch of space and made them work. Now they fit perfect. Yours is only a small gap IMO. Just needs a ball of foot pad and heel pad

Oh and congrats! They're lovely!!!


----------



## fumi

BagsR4Me said:


> These are definitely amazing, but they do look too big--AND they will stretch a lot. IMO you should return them. Sorry.



Thank you for the honest opinion, BagsR4Me! 




CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think they're doable! I ve bought PP 120 that had an inch of space and made them work. Now they fit perfect. Yours is only a small gap IMO. Just needs a ball of foot pad and heel pad
> 
> Oh and congrats! They're lovely!!!



Thanks CECLV4! That's good to know that you could make it work.  I put in a ball of foot pad but the heel is still loose, so I guess I'll try a heel pad too. The only thing is, the heels have that annoying elastic thing in the middle, so I guess I could cut it off. I'm ordering another size to see which one fits me better. Or I may be greedy and keep both


----------



## jamidee

Fuxia python ns. With my sweats...


----------



## jamidee

Dino toes!!!!!






I have to remind myself that I got them very on sale because when I get shoes and the scales are turned up it really bothers me...


----------



## indypup

*Jami*, it took me a while to get over the toe shape of the NS and Simple and I refused to buy them because of it.  Oddly enough, I got the most compliments of ANY CL I've ever owned when I wore my fuxia NS... from men who couldn't get over how sexy they were (that really surprised me because NS aren't exactly on my "sexiest CL's" list).  Now I'm desperate to find them again in my size (and any NS in my size, frankly) because they are so wearable and comfortable.

They look gorgeous on you... the scales should be fine with some conditioning!


----------



## bprimuslevy

sammix3 said:


> Congrats!! I really wanted the nude Ron Ron Zeppas but I can't find them in my size and NM only has the camel ones. Darn my small feet. *sigh


 
I learned quick that if I wanted these in my size I better jump on them as soon as they were available. I thought I saw nude on the NM website.



beagly911 said:


> They look great!


Thank you.  I've asked 4 people for opinions. One woman told me they would look dated outside of the season because nude/beige is a passing fad. I don't think so.



BagsR4Me said:


> These are definitely amazing, but they do look too big--AND they will stretch a lot. IMO you should return them. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great color. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks Bags4Me.


----------



## bprimuslevy

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1611703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611705
> 
> 
> Fuxia python ns. With my sweats...


 
These are just gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

bprimuslevy said:


> I learned quick that if I wanted these in my size I better jump on them as soon as they were available. I thought I saw nude on the NM website.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I've asked 4 people for opinions. One woman told me they would look dated outside of the season because nude/beige is a passing fad. I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bags4Me.



Yup its on NM.com, but I'm a 34.5 so its not available.


----------



## beagly911

bprimuslevy said:


> I learned quick that if I wanted these in my size I better jump on them as soon as they were available. I thought I saw nude on the NM website.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've asked 4 people for opinions. One woman told me they would look dated outside of the season because nude/beige is a passing fad. I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bags4Me.


 Well my thought is - what does she know, a nude is always stylish and a classic!!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1611703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611705
> 
> 
> Fuxia python ns. With my sweats...


 OMG, I love them, my NS are the most comfy shoes I have and still sexy with the heel height!!!  Like *Indy* said a little conditioner and your scales should be much better!!!  If they were my size I would snap them up!!!  They could be a great everyday shoe that has that awesome pop of color that a conservative outfit needs!  LOVE  them


----------



## samina

Karen Millen colour block knit dress
Mandarin Red Piou Piou85


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1611703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611705
> 
> 
> Fuxia python ns. With my sweats...



You know I love them! And stop it with the Dino Toes!   I am sure that when I wear them I am going to think of you now!! 




samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block knit dress
> Mandarin Red Piou Piou85
> 
> View attachment 1612701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612700
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612702



Oh I love this look!!!! Those are hot and pairs perfectly with your KM dress!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Simply put - these are beautiful!!




jamidee said:


> View attachment 1611711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611712
> 
> 
> Dino toes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611713
> 
> 
> I have to remind myself that I got them very on sale because when I get shoes and the scales are turned up it really bothers me...


----------



## samina

dbeth said:
			
		

> You know I love them! And stop it with the Dino Toes!   I am sure that when I wear them I am going to think of you now!!
> 
> Oh I love this look!!!! Those are hot and pairs perfectly with your KM dress!!!



Dbeth-


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> Dino toes!!!!!
> 
> I have to remind myself that I got them very on sale because when I get shoes and the scales are turned up it really bothers me...



Jamie post mod pics with the purple/plum dress?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block knit dress
> Mandarin Red Piou Piou85
> 
> View attachment 1612701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612700
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612702



beautiful!


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block knit dress
> Mandarin Red Piou Piou85
> 
> View attachment 1612701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612700
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612702



 you look fabulous in them! your making me want some in this colour!


----------



## Emily HC

amd_tan said:


> Thanks!! I looooove them to bits!
> 
> 
> 
> I got them from Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky girl!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> HOT PINK PIGALLE PLATO 120
> 
> Okay, I need your HONEST opinions! Should I keep these or return them?
> They are a bit big in the heels. I took these TTS because 0.5 down from my true to size is completely sold out.
> I really like the color and how comfortable they are, but if I can't make them fit perfectly, it's not worth it in the long run. I really don't want to end up selling these on ebay



OMG! Love those! They are lovely!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness



ooooh! *sophi* love these!!! Nude Highness  now I'm in love with this style....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Faraasha said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've already done a reveal for these... But in case anyone's missed them, I thought Id share them here
> 
> 
> *Alti Cork Spike*
> View attachment 1602780
> 
> 
> 
> *Yolanda Leopard Spike*
> View attachment 1602781



*Faraasha* both styles are super fab! I love those gold spikes!


----------



## AEGIS

an "oldie" but found them brand new in a 39...my summer combo and color.  Big Kiss Flat


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag



Oh *Karen*, I missed you  Where have you been ??

Congrats on your LPs! Love this pop color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MissCheetah said:


> Hello
> 
> My latest louboutin shoes



wow! Hot and sexy shoes!!


----------



## sophinette007

CRISPEDROSA said:


> ooooh! *sophi* love these!!! Nude Highness  now I'm in love with this style....



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> an "oldie" but found them brand new in a 39...my summer combo and color. Big Kiss Flat


 OH I love them!!!  They will be great for spring and summer.


----------



## WingNut

My first post in this thread 

After TONS of searching, I found the Pigalle 100s in black kid. Since I didn't read the sizing advice before I ordered, I got a 38 (my CL size in round-toe shoes such as Simples). Then I read the threads, and ordered the 37.5. My happy Mom got the 38s 

They were really tight around the toes at first, but are already loosening up nicely after a few hours...

So happy to have all the advice to read on this forum!


----------



## skislope15

These are so cute I love love love orange



AEGIS said:


> an "oldie" but found them brand new in a 39...my summer combo and color. Big Kiss Flat


----------



## samina

heychar said:
			
		

> you look fabulous in them! your making me want some in this colour!



Heychar -


----------



## samina

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> beautiful!



Dirtyaddiction -  I love the combo


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> an "oldie" but found them brand new in a 39...my summer combo and color.  Big Kiss Flat


oh em gee. these are the first flats I've ever liked by Louboutin.. lovelovelove


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG! Love those! They are lovely!



Thank you Crispedrosa! 
Btw I love your blog!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

AEGIS said:


> an "oldie" but found them brand new in a 39...my summer combo and color.  Big Kiss Flat



congrats! those are lovely



WingNut said:


> My first post in this thread
> 
> After TONS of searching, I found the Pigalle 100s in black kid. Since I didn't read the sizing advice before I ordered, I got a 38 (my CL size in round-toe shoes such as Simples). Then I read the threads, and ordered the 37.5. My happy Mom got the 38s
> 
> They were really tight around the toes at first, but are already loosening up nicely after a few hours...
> 
> So happy to have all the advice to read on this forum!



great classic pair


----------



## shontel

AEGIS said:


> an "oldie" but found them brand new in a 39...my summer combo and color.  Big Kiss Flat



Ooooohhh, cute combo!


----------



## shontel

I revealed these in my collection thread last night:

Bone Differa 140


----------



## beagly911

WingNut said:


> My first post in this thread
> 
> After TONS of searching, I found the Pigalle 100s in black kid. Since I didn't read the sizing advice before I ordered, I got a 38 (my CL size in round-toe shoes such as Simples). Then I read the threads, and ordered the 37.5. My happy Mom got the 38s
> 
> They were really tight around the toes at first, but are already loosening up nicely after a few hours...
> 
> So happy to have all the advice to read on this forum!


 
Great pair of CL's, I'm sure your Mom is thrilled too!


----------



## shontel

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1611711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611712
> 
> 
> Dino toes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611713
> 
> 
> I have to remind myself that I got them very on sale because when I get shoes and the scales are turned up it really bothers me...





indypup said:


> *Jami*, it took me a while to get over the toe shape of the NS and Simple and I refused to buy them because of it.  Oddly enough, I got the most compliments of ANY CL I've ever owned when I wore my fuxia NS... from men who couldn't get over how sexy they were (that really surprised me because NS aren't exactly on my "sexiest CL's" list).  Now I'm desperate to find them again in my size (and any NS in my size, frankly) because they are so wearable and comfortable.
> 
> They look gorgeous on you... the scales should be fine with some conditioning!



Yep. ITA with Indy.  I use Meltonian to treat exotics.  You should condition those babies and put them in stockings.  That'll do the trick!


----------



## shontel

fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.



These are gorg, fumi! I use Apple Garde on my suede (and satin) and have had no probs at all.  




You can buy it here:  http://www.cobblersupplies.com/servlet/the-1288/Apple-Brand-Leather-Suede/Detail

or here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Brand...252?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f047d5104

or here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Brand...829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25699aa69d


----------



## PinkTruffle

shontel said:


> I revealed these in my collection thread last night:
> 
> Bone Differa 140
> 
> View attachment 1615182





Beautiful shoes!


----------



## shontel

PinkTruffle said:


> Beautiful shoes!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pinkiestarlet said:


> My 2 latest purchases!
> 
> Intern Flats, love the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Havana flats


 
Both are fabulous!



samina said:


> My 2 new exotics and early V-day present!!
> 
> View attachment 1599651
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599652
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599653


 
Congrats, all 3 are stunning!



KarenBorter said:


> Posted in reveal thread ... My ban breaker Hot Pink LP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas-Purr getting into the act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the super cute 20th Anniversary Bag


 
These are a HOT deal breaker! Congrats!



dbeth said:


> The last of my sale finds! Everyone has seen these a million times, so nothing to exciting! My favorite is probably the Emerald Bambou.  I love the style, the vamp is perfect (tight though) and the heel is much more stable. I want to give a shout out to Jamidee!!! She passed these size 40 on to me through her lovely SA. Thanks Jamidee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Bianca---my first CL leopard!! Want to give a shout out to Battybugs for posting these in the sale chat thread!! Thanks BAtty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Simple fuxia Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthracite Maggies


 
Congrats on an amazing haul!



Faraasha said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've already done a reveal for these... But in case anyone's missed them, I thought Id share them here
> 
> 
> *Alti Cork Spike*
> View attachment 1602780
> 
> 
> 
> *Yolanda Leopard Spike*
> View attachment 1602781


 
Both are fierce! Congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

fumi said:


> Hot pink Ron Ron
> I am a sucker for anything pink, so I had to have these! I literally gasped when I saw how pretty the color was IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good suede stain protector spray that doesn't change the color of the suede? I have one, but it makes the color darker.


 
The pink is so pretty, congrats!



r6girl2005 said:


> Gorgeous! I use the stain repellent spray made by Apple Garde on all my suede CLs.


 
Does it work on other fabrics?



samina said:


> Green Ron Ron 85
> 
> View attachment 1606069
> 
> View attachment 1606070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606072


 
They look great on you!



BelleZeBoob said:


> CL Babel 100 Rodano Calf, brown (I'd say it is rather chocolate brown)


 
These are beautiful!



Pomba said:


> Havent seen anyone post about the Marpoil. I got these on sale. They are not typical cl and no red on inside of heel, but dh made me promise not to get anything over 120 as I have back issues right now.  Still trying to adjust to them as not my typical shoe....sigh


 
These are lovely and I hope your back gets better.



sophinette007 said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast! Congrats on the lovely purchases ladies!!!
> 
> My Nude patent Highness


 
They look amazing on you!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

ShoobieDoobie said:


> These shoes are gorgeous...but you're right...if they don't fit well, you won't end up wearing them and they will end up on *evil-bay*. Can you ask a sales rep from wherever you bought them to stalk them down in the next size down?!


 
Everytime I hear that it makes me giggle.



samina said:


> My something sparkly - pigallle silver mini glitter 100
> 
> View attachment 1610251


 
Soooo sparkly and pretty!



amd_tan said:


> Nude Asteroid 140!
> I decided to go for the Nude after a loooong time as I couldn't decide between black or nude!! It was love at first sight once I opened the box!
> They do run a half size big!


 
Congrats on a great addition!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1611703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611705
> 
> 
> Fuxia python ns. With my sweats...


 
These are gorgeous...even with sweats!



samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block knit dress
> Mandarin Red Piou Piou85
> 
> View attachment 1612701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612700
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612702


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> an "oldie" but found them brand new in a 39...my summer combo and color. Big Kiss Flat


 
Such a beautiful color for all seasons, congrats!



WingNut said:


> My first post in this thread
> 
> After TONS of searching, I found the Pigalle 100s in black kid. Since I didn't read the sizing advice before I ordered, I got a 38 (my CL size in round-toe shoes such as Simples). Then I read the threads, and ordered the 37.5. My happy Mom got the 38s
> 
> They were really tight around the toes at first, but are already loosening up nicely after a few hours...
> 
> So happy to have all the advice to read on this forum!


 
Congrats on a classic and sexy pair!



shontel said:


> I revealed these in my collection thread last night:
> 
> Bone Differa 140
> 
> View attachment 1615182


 
Amazing shoes and legs!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block knit dress
> Mandarin Red Piou Piou85
> 
> View attachment 1612701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612700
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612702


 
Beautiful shoes and dress!


----------



## sophinette007

glamourgirlnikk said:


> The pink is so pretty, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Does it work on other fabrics?
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> These are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely and I hope your back gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> They look amazing on you!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## telesbrize

It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!





Edit- flipped the image.  No idea how it ended up upside down.


----------



## amag520

telesbrize said:
			
		

> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!



Gorgeous! Looks like they will go with a variety of things   limited means if you return them you can't find another pair! I vote keep!!


----------



## telesbrize

amag520 said:


> Gorgeous! Looks like they will go with a variety of things   limited means if you return them you can't find another pair! I vote keep!!



Thanks!  That's why I went ahead and got them.  I figured better safe than sorry.  Better decide on them when they are safely in my possession than worrying over a busy weekend!


----------



## dhampir2005

telesbrize said:


> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- flipped the image.  No idea how it ended up upside down.



These are so cool! If you don't mind me asking, what are the mosiac "tiles" made of? Various patent leathers? Snakeskin? or a combo? I think you should keep them! They're gorgeous!


----------



## samina

telesbrize said:
			
		

> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!
> 
> Edit- flipped the image.  No idea how it ended up upside down.



Do u love them make ur heart flutter when u look at them, will they go with outfits u have, do you have any other CLs in mind that u wanted..
Those are the questions I ask myself I end up looking for ages and then hunting down the pair I want..


----------



## floridasun8

My new pair of Tobacco suede and cork NPs.   First slingbacks and I am in love with them!  They are soooo much more comfortable than closed heel and no heel slipping or rubbing!


----------



## fumi

shontel said:


> These are gorg, fumi! I use Apple Garde on my suede (and satin) and have had no probs at all.



Thank you shontel!  Thanks for the links.




glamourgirlnikk said:


> The pink is so pretty, congrats!



Thank you glamourgirl! 





telesbrize said:


> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- flipped the image.  No idea how it ended up upside down.



IMHO, I don't like the pattern at all. I don't think they're worth the high price. But if you love them, then you should keep them. But if you only like them so-so, then maybe you should save the money for a better pair. 





floridasun8 said:


> My new pair of Tobacco suede and cork NPs.   First slingbacks and I am in love with them!  They are soooo much more comfortable than closed heel and no heel slipping or rubbing!




Congrats! Cute combo!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

telesbrize said:


> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- flipped the image.  No idea how it ended up upside down.



If you love them, keep em!



floridasun8 said:


> My new pair of Tobacco suede and cork NPs.   First slingbacks and I am in love with them!  They are soooo much more comfortable than closed heel and no heel slipping or rubbing!




oooh those are gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

telesbrize said:


> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase . Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them. I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive. These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size. They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter. Lucky me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- flipped the image. No idea how it ended up upside down.


They are gorgeous, I vote keep!!


----------



## stilly

WingNut said:


> My first post in this thread
> 
> After TONS of searching, I found the Pigalle 100s in black kid. Since I didn't read the sizing advice before I ordered, I got a 38 (my CL size in round-toe shoes such as Simples). Then I read the threads, and ordered the 37.5. My happy Mom got the 38s
> 
> They were really tight around the toes at first, but are already loosening up nicely after a few hours...
> 
> So happy to have all the advice to read on this forum!


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block knit dress
> Mandarin Red Piou Piou85
> 
> View attachment 1612701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612700
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612702



love the outfit and congrats on your new Piou Pious!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1611711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611712
> 
> 
> Dino toes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611713
> 
> 
> I have to remind myself that I got them very on sale because when I get shoes and the scales are turned up it really bothers me...



well the scales are up a little, I'm sure you can condition them which will help to smooth them out a little! They're another gorgeous purchase Jami!!! Congrats!


----------



## WingNut

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you!!!
> Congrats!!!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Congrats on a classic and sexy pair!





beagly911 said:


> Great pair of CL's, I'm sure your Mom is thrilled too!





dirtyaddiction said:


> congrats! those are lovely
> 
> 
> 
> great classic pair



Thank you everyone. Such a hard shoe to find, I practically begged my mom to keep the 38s...she's pretty psyched


----------



## fumi

*Pigalle Plato 120*

I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!


----------



## telesbrize

dhampir2005 said:


> These are so cool! If you don't mind me asking, what are the mosiac "tiles" made of? Various patent leathers? Snakeskin? or a combo? I think you should keep them! They're gorgeous!



They are various leathers, some patent some not.  

I keep meaning to get a classic pair and always end up with something fun .  

Thank you everyone!  I've never had and slingback CLs, they are so comfortable.  I never ended up wearing my Titi's because the toe box is tight and heel is loose.  These are so perfect.

Now if a shoe with a platform under 1" with the Ron Ron comes out (I missed it if it did) then I'd be all over a classic black and/or nude pair!


----------



## xoxoCat

fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!



Those are HOT. I am so envious!


----------



## fumi

xoxoCat said:


> Those are HOT. I am so envious!



Thank you xoxocat!


----------



## dbeth

telesbrize said:


> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- flipped the image.  No idea how it ended up upside down.



If u love them--- keep!!! Any 2nd thoughts--- return because you may not wear them. I think they are really cute & unique.




floridasun8 said:


> My new pair of Tobacco suede and cork NPs.   First slingbacks and I am in love with them!  They are soooo much more comfortable than closed heel and no heel slipping or rubbing!



These look really good on you!! You are so lucky--- my feet don't look that great in this style because they are wide. 



fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!



The piggies!! Gorgeous!! So jelly of those who can wear them.


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> The piggies!! Gorgeous!! So jelly of those who can wear them.



Thank you dbeth! I can't walk in regular Pigalles but I find the Platos so comfortable with the platform!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Thank you dbeth! I can't walk in regular Pigalles but I find the Platos so comfortable with the platform!




I have heard that the platos are much easier. I think I want to try them!! I love piggies-- so I guess I shouldn't give up yet. How did u size for the pato?? With the regular 120 I had to go a whole size down.


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> I have heard that the platos are much easier. I think I want to try them!! I love piggies-- so I guess I shouldn't give up yet. How did u size for the pato?? With the regular 120 I had to go a whole size down.



Don't give up! You should definitely give the Platos a try. I went 0.5 size down. I heard some people even went a whole size down.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!


----------



## sammix3

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!



Wow Congrats!! They're beautiful!


----------



## chelle0216

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!


Very nice!! Congrats! LOVE the Asteroids!! I want one myself too.. =)


----------



## chelle0216

fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!


Fumi! I love your Pigalle Plato..very very sexy! It looks comfy too! Does it run the same size as the Pigalle? Or is it TTS? I wanted a Pigalle 120mm but it's too small for me (34).


----------



## fumi

chelle0216 said:


> Fumi! I love your Pigalle Plato..very very sexy! It looks comfy too! Does it run the same size as the Pigalle? Or is it TTS? I wanted a Pigalle 120mm but it's too small for me (34).



Thank you chelle!  Yes, they are very comfortable, especially when compared to the regular Pigalles. They are pratically sex on a stick  I tried these on TTS and they were too loose so I took these 0.5 size down. I heard some people even took them a whole size down.


----------



## IsisI

fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!




They look really nice. Congrats on your new ones.







BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!


 
Congrats and can't wait for mod pics....


----------



## heychar

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!



Loving those daffs  congrats


----------



## fumi

IsisI said:


> They look really nice. Congrats on your new ones.



Thank you Isis!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!



You are definitely Queen of the Dafs!


----------



## beagly911

floridasun8 said:


> My new pair of Tobacco suede and cork NPs. First slingbacks and I am in love with them! They are soooo much more comfortable than closed heel and no heel slipping or rubbing!


They are terrific!!  Did you take the same size as your VP's?



fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!


Gorgeous!



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!


 
Stunning!!!  Love the Asteroids!


----------



## chelle0216

fumi said:
			
		

> Thank you chelle!  Yes, they are very comfortable, especially when compared to the regular Pigalles. They are pratically sex on a stick  I tried these on TTS and they were too loose so I took these 0.5 size down. I heard some people even took them a whole size down.



Well you sure know how to rock em..You go girl! I think Pigalle Plato is the same sizing as the Pigalle..  will be too large on me.. I'll have to try it out and see.. This is too sexy to miss..


----------



## chelle0216

Okay when I was pregnant last year..I totally did not wear heels cause I was afraid I'd fall or trip lol..after having a baby.. 5 months later. I thought to myself.. It's time to bring sexy back! Hehe.. And this time I'm bringing sexy back 100% with my new Bianca black patent 140 mm..


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you beagly! 




chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1618679
> 
> 
> Okay when I was pregnant last year..I totally did not wear heels cause I was afraid I'd fall or trip lol..after having a baby.. 5 months later. I thought to myself.. It's time to bring sexy back! Hehe.. And this time I'm bringing sexy back 100% with my new Bianca black patent 140 mm..



100% sexy indeed


----------



## chelle0216

fumi said:
			
		

> Thank you beagly!
> 
> 100% sexy indeed



Thanks fumi!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

WingNut said:


> My first post in this thread
> 
> After TONS of searching, I found the Pigalle 100s in black kid. Since I didn't read the sizing advice before I ordered, I got a 38 (my CL size in round-toe shoes such as Simples). Then I read the threads, and ordered the 37.5. My happy Mom got the 38s
> 
> They were really tight around the toes at first, but are already loosening up nicely after a few hours...
> 
> So happy to have all the advice to read on this forum!


OMG!!! these are gorgeous...I am looking for the pigalle 100's in patent black, nude, or any other color....any advise? Great purchase btw.!!


----------



## seepidee

i just bought this pairs i wana know if they are fake or not ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/23074949703...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## nillacobain

seepidee said:


> i just bought this pairs i wana know if they are fake or not ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/23074949703...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


 
Post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html

Please use the correct format on page #1 of that thread.


----------



## WingNut

Dr. Louboutin said:


> OMG!!! these are gorgeous...I am looking for the pigalle 100's in patent black, nude, or any other color....any advise? Great purchase btw.!!



Thank you! Not sure how much help I can be, they are REALLY hard to find (at least for me). I've been looking for years, both online and in stores. I stumbled upon them at Barneys.com and pounced on them!


----------



## WingNut

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1618679
> 
> 
> Okay when I was pregnant last year..I totally did not wear heels cause I was afraid I'd fall or trip lol..after having a baby.. 5 months later. I thought to myself.. It's time to bring sexy back! Hehe.. And this time I'm bringing sexy back 100% with my new Bianca black patent 140 mm..



Wow...hot!


----------



## Nolia

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *


----------



## dbeth

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *






Fabulous Nolia!!!!!! They look awesome on you!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *



whoa! congrats!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *


 
Congratulations!!! They look great on you.


----------



## BagsR4Me

I am too far behind on this thread...

Great purchases, ladies! Congrats!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1618679
> 
> 
> Okay when I was pregnant last year..I totally did not wear heels cause I was afraid I'd fall or trip lol..after having a baby.. 5 months later. I thought to myself.. It's time to bring sexy back! Hehe.. And this time I'm bringing sexy back 100% with my new Bianca black patent 140 mm..



I think you've brought Sexy back 

They look great on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!



Congrats! I have these as well and they're amazing! Enjoy them Fumi!!!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *


 OMG, incredible!!


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! I have these as well and they're amazing! Enjoy them Fumi!!!



Thank you! Yay shoe twins!


----------



## Louboufan

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *


----------



## Nolia

dbeth said:


> Fabulous Nolia!!!!!! They look awesome on you!!!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> whoa! congrats!!





soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations!!! They look great on you.





beagly911 said:


> OMG, incredible!!





Louboufan said:


>



Thank you!!!  I felt like I would burst just WAITING for them while they were being shipped!  And now they're finally heeeeere!!


----------



## Jhippert

Love them, they're gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

Just got these delivered today...

Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)

Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.

I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


----------



## Nolia

Gorgeous!! They're SOOO bold, I think you'll need to go Black/White, grayscale or some strategic colour blocking!



stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


----------



## chelle0216

Nolia said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!!



Wow!! Best CL ever!!! Breathtaking!!


----------



## jamidee

stilly said:
			
		

> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



Wow love!!!! These are different from the ones victoria beckham was wearing ??? 

Where did you get them from?


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



WOW I love these!! 
I think you could wear these with anything! You could stick with muted/neutral colors to make the shoes pop, or these would look so cute with other bright colors! 
Can't wait to see mod pics.


----------



## heiress-ox

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1618679
> 
> 
> Okay when I was pregnant last year..I totally did not wear heels cause I was afraid I'd fall or trip lol..after having a baby.. 5 months later. I thought to myself.. It's time to bring sexy back! Hehe.. And this time I'm bringing sexy back 100% with my new Bianca black patent 140 mm..



Definitely hot pair, I love my Bianca 140s so much, the black patent on the red sole with the super high heel gets me every time!



Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *



Already commented in your reveal thread, but beautiful, congrats, you definitely wear them well! You'll have to show us how you wear them in an outfit!



stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



LOVE these, I'm pretty boring/conservative in terms of the colour palette I wear (mainly neutrals: black, beige, grey, white, etc) with pops of colour here or there, so I think these could just about go with any neutral look since the style is so classic to act as a statement piece!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *


OMG!!! I don't know what to say or think!!!!


----------



## chelle0216

Jhippert said:


> Love them, they're gorgeous!


Love the color Stilly! Can't wait for mod pics too! Rock it girl!


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


Love the color Stilly! Can't wait for mod pics too! Rock it girl!


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> Wow love!!!! These are different from the ones victoria beckham was wearing ???
> 
> Where did you get them from?



Victoria had the rodarte (sp?) on not the isolde close but no peep toe


----------



## skislope15

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



I bet the red sole stands out so much on these! Love the colour!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


Stunning stilly!!!  I'm thinking black/grays with a neutral top/shell that has some yellow undertones but not over the top yellow....subtle yellow tones that compliment the piggie color...I know you have the right colors and combinations in your closet...you have everything!!!  Can't wait to see what you pair these with!!!!


----------



## skislope15

congrats! Glad a pair has made it to our size of the border! I cant wait to see the wedding dress you pair with these



Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PinkTruffle

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



These are so fab! Absolutely gorgeous shoes.


----------



## amd_tan

So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!! 
Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!! 

I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box! 







And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!! 






P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!


----------



## sw33tp3a

Ordered directly from the CL website! 

http://chloekeem.blogspot.com


----------



## sw33tp3a

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


mod pics? saw these on neimans


----------



## sophinette007

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


 
I love them Stilly! I would wear them with a total black or total white look or a graphic look!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

stilly said:
			
		

> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



They could also look quite cute with a deep navy.


----------



## aoqtpi

telesbrize said:


> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase .  Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them.  I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive.  These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size.  They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter.  Lucky me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- flipped the image.  No idea how it ended up upside down.



For sure keep, they're gorgeous! I love these so much!


----------



## aoqtpi

floridasun8 said:


> My new pair of Tobacco suede and cork NPs.   First slingbacks and I am in love with them!  They are soooo much more comfortable than closed heel and no heel slipping or rubbing!



Super cute!


----------



## aoqtpi

telesbrize said:


> They are various leathers, some patent some not.
> 
> I keep meaning to get a classic pair and always end up with something fun .
> 
> Thank you everyone!  I've never had and slingback CLs, they are so comfortable.  I never ended up wearing my Titi's because the toe box is tight and heel is loose.  These are so perfect.
> 
> Now if a shoe with a platform under 1" with the Ron Ron comes out (I missed it if it did) then I'd be all over a classic black and/or nude pair!



Omg if there was ever a Ron Ron with a hidden platform...


----------



## aoqtpi

fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!



These are ridiculously sexy


----------



## aoqtpi

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!



Great purchases! Glad to hear you had a good trip!


----------



## aoqtpi

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1618679
> 
> 
> Okay when I was pregnant last year..I totally did not wear heels cause I was afraid I'd fall or trip lol..after having a baby.. 5 months later. I thought to myself.. It's time to bring sexy back! Hehe.. And this time I'm bringing sexy back 100% with my new Bianca black patent 140 mm..



Bringing sexy back is an understatement - only five months after baby? WOW! I die for your legs!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *



 I will never get sick of seeing these  Could you imagine if this was your wedding shoe???


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



Could def see this working with neutrals, also colourblocked with other bright colours if you were feeling adventurous. Can't wait to see what outfits you come up with cuz these are amazing! :worthy: Another jawdropping purchase by the Pigalle Queen herself!


----------



## heiress-ox

amd_tan said:


> So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!!
> Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!



omg, congrats! I am in love with the Indigo Maggie (I thought they were all gone), I really want to try finding a pair, where did you manage to score this pair from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fumi

aoqtpi said:


> These are ridiculously sexy



Thank you aoqtpi! Yes they definitely are extremely sexy


----------



## Nolia

chelle0216 said:


> Wow!! Best CL ever!!! Breathtaking!!





heiress-ox said:


> Already commented in your reveal thread, but beautiful, congrats, you definitely wear them well! You'll have to show us how you wear them in an outfit!



Thanks again for sharing the love! 



Dr. Louboutin said:


> OMG!!! I don't know what to say or think!!!!



I was pretty speechless when I brought them out of the box too!! 



skislope15 said:


> congrats! Glad a pair has made it to our size of the border! I cant wait to see the wedding dress you pair with these



Don't put it past any of the other Canadian ladies though!! I can't wait to see who else snagged a pair!! 



aoqtpi said:


> I will never get sick of seeing these  Could you imagine if this was your wedding shoe???



I would have NO idea what kind of dress to wear with a shoe like this though. :girlwhack: Would've had to have been something super dramatic!!


----------



## skislope15

I know EH lol! I'm waiting for Desseye to return from the cold and show us her's.



Nolia said:


> Thanks again for sharing the love!
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty speechless when I brought them out of the box too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't put it past any of the other Canadian ladies though!! I can't wait to see who else snagged a pair!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have NO idea what kind of dress to wear with a shoe like this though. :girlwhack: Would've had to have been something super dramatic!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


Loving the new yellow pigalles!!!


----------



## jamidee

LizzielovesCL said:


> Loving the new yellow pigalles!!!



me too!! I want to see more pics!!! MOD SHOTS!


----------



## jamidee

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


I love these soooo much. I really need to see mod pics asap!!!


----------



## JuliJenn

My husband just texted me this photo.  I cannot wait to be done work and come home to these.  I never thought I would be lucky enough to own a pair!  Guess what I will be wearing to the office tomorrow?


----------



## jamidee

JuliJenn said:


> My husband just texted me this photo.  I cannot wait to be done work and come home to these.  I never thought I would be lucky enough to own a pair!  Guess what I will be wearing to the office tomorrow?


LUX!!! this is a beautiful shoe!... I believe this is the Ultraviolet.. the color is even prettier in person... just wait!! You'll be soooo shocked!! SO BRIGHT! 

These are on my to snatch off of bay list.


----------



## JuliJenn

Louboufan said:


>



Wow!   Those are SPECTACULAR!  They look absolutely stunning on you!  You are a lucky girl!  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## JuliJenn

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



I LOVE them!  What a gorgeous color!  What about wearing them with burgundy or dark purple....Ooooh!  Even blue, like a deep denim or midnight blue?  That would look amazing!


Oops!  Saw someone already suggested the blue.  I also just saw this stunning snake print shift dress by Pink Tartan online at RueLaLa.  They would look amazing with something along those lines.


----------



## JuliJenn

jamidee said:


> LUX!!! this is a beautiful shoe!... I believe this is the Ultraviolet.. the color is even prettier in person... just wait!! You'll be soooo shocked!! SO BRIGHT!
> 
> These are on my to snatch off of bay list.



Lux Ultraviolet!  I love it! Thanks, Jamidee!  I cannot WAIT to see them in person!  These were my dream shoe.  I just bought them off eBay myself!  I couldn't believe my luck!


----------



## JuliJenn

amd_tan said:


> So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!!
> Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!



I love them BOTH!  I adore the color of the indigo ones, though!  Both spectacular!  Can't wait to see some mod pics!  Congratulations!


----------



## fumi

JuliJenn said:


> My husband just texted me this photo.  I cannot wait to be done work and come home to these.  I never thought I would be lucky enough to own a pair!  Guess what I will be wearing to the office tomorrow?



Congrats they are beautiful! I love this color. 
Please post mod pics!!


----------



## JuliJenn

fumi said:


> Congrats they are beautiful! I love this color.
> Please post mod pics!!



Thank you, Fumi!  I will for sure! I still haven't mastered taking photos of myself in a mirror, but worse comes to worse, I will ask my husband for help this weekend.  I really appreciate your sweet post!


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



this color is amazing !
maybe a black dress or skirt ? or dark purple ?


----------



## PetitColibri

JuliJenn said:


> My husband just texted me this photo.  I cannot wait to be done work and come home to these.  I never thought I would be lucky enough to own a pair!  Guess what I will be wearing to the office tomorrow?



OMG ! Congrats Sweetie ! they are gorgeous ! amazing color !
I would die for some mod pics


----------



## JuliJenn

PetitColibri said:


> OMG ! Congrats Sweetie ! they are gorgeous ! amazing color !
> I would die for some mod pics



Awww!  Thank you so much, Petit!  You're such a doll!  I will!  I definitely will. I am totally in love with them.   I need to see if one of the kiddos will take a photo or something because husband is away til the weekend.  BUT, I have GOT to ask....Have you received the UHGs?  Do you have them yet?  I cannot WAIT to see them!!!!  I'm dying to see these shoes of yours!!!!


----------



## MsRawkstar

My FIRST Pair!! 

ebay.com/itm/280834611395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_500wt_1080

So excited for my boyfriend to see them. He thinks Louboutins are sexy. lol


----------



## JuliJenn

PetitColibri said:


> OMG ! Congrats Sweetie ! they are gorgeous ! amazing color !
> I would die for some mod pics



Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.   I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!


----------



## JuliJenn

MsRawkstar said:


> My FIRST Pair!!
> 
> ebay.com/itm/280834611395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_500wt_1080
> 
> So excited for my boyfriend to see them. He thinks Louboutins are sexy. lol



Congratulations on your first pair!  I'm so happy for you!  I was not able to work the link, but I am sure they are ah-MAY-zing!


----------



## amag520

JuliJenn said:


> Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.   I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!



Those are AMAZING!!!!   They are called "Lux"?  I absolutely am totally on board with the thicker heels, I just got the Bibi's myself and I feel I almost can't go back.  Those are truly gorgeous shoes and you model them well!


----------



## stilly

skislope15 said:


> I bet the red sole stands out so much on these! Love the colour!


 
Thanks *skislope*!!! Yes the red sole really pops against the bright yellow!!!



beagly911 said:


> Stunning stilly!!! I'm thinking black/grays with a neutral top/shell that has some yellow undertones but not over the top yellow....subtle yellow tones that compliment the piggie color...I know you have the right colors and combinations in your closet...you have everything!!! Can't wait to see what you pair these with!!!!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!! I'll dig something out of the closet!!!



PinkTruffle said:


> These are so fab! Absolutely gorgeous shoes.


 
Thanks so much *PinkTruffle*!!!



sw33tp3a said:


> mod pics? saw these on neimans


 
Thanks *sw33tp3a*!!! I'll wear them this weekend and take some mod pics.
I had them on backorder at Neimans and landed up getting them of teh CL website.



sophinette007 said:


> I love them Stilly! I would wear them with a total black or total white look or a graphic look!!


 
Thanks *sophinette*!!! I think I'll try them with all black as I don't own too much in white...



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> They could also look quite cute with a deep navy.


 
I love the navy suggestion *Loubiwhirl*!!! 



aoqtpi said:


> Could def see this working with neutrals, also colourblocked with other bright colours if you were feeling adventurous. Can't wait to see what outfits you come up with cuz these are amazing! :worthy: Another jawdropping purchase by the Pigalle Queen herself!


 
I think I'll try the neutrals to start *aoqtpi*.
I don't really own many bright dresses or skirts...



LizzielovesCL said:


> Loving the new yellow pigalles!!!


 
Thanks *LizzielovesCL*!!! 



jamidee said:


> I love these soooo much. I really need to see mod pics asap!!!


 
Thanks *jamidee*!!! Mod pics to come this weekend!!!



JuliJenn said:


> I LOVE them! What a gorgeous color! What about wearing them with burgundy or dark purple....Ooooh! Even blue, like a deep denim or midnight blue? That would look amazing!
> 
> Oops! Saw someone already suggested the blue. I also just saw this stunning snake print shift dress by Pink Tartan online at RueLaLa. They would look amazing with something along those lines.


 
Thanks *JuliJenn*!!! I think I'll try a navy dress this weekend. I saw that dress on RueLaLa but didn't buy it. I already have so many dresses...


----------



## stilly

PetitColibri said:


> this color is amazing !
> maybe a black dress or skirt ? or dark purple ?


 
Thanks PetitColibri!!! I think the black dress or skirt is where I'll start.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> WOW I love these!!
> I think you could wear these with anything! You could stick with muted/neutral colors to make the shoes pop, or these would look so cute with other bright colors!
> Can't wait to see mod pics.


 


chelle0216 said:


> Love the color Stilly! Can't wait for mod pics too! Rock it girl!


 
Thanks *fumi* &* chelle*!!!
I'll try them with a few different dresses & skirts this weekend and post mod pics!!!


----------



## JuliJenn

amag520 said:


> Those are AMAZING!!!!   They are called "Lux"?  I absolutely am totally on board with the thicker heels, I just got the Bibi's myself and I feel I almost can't go back.  Those are truly gorgeous shoes and you model them well!



Yes, Lux Ultraviolet.  I had the name wrong before and Jamidee was kind enough to correct me.  What color Bibis do you have?  I LOVE those too!  They totally feel so crazy comfortable on!  I would love to see some mod photos of you and your Bibis too!  

Thank you so much for your really sweet and nice post!


----------



## CocoB

JuliJenn said:


> Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.   I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!



Love these. Gorgeous on you!


----------



## JuliJenn

CocoB said:


> Love these. Gorgeous on you!



Oh~ Thank you, CocoB!


----------



## stilly

Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday. 

The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.

I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...


----------



## elleestbelle

Gorgeous!! Congrats! I'm debating ordering these from NM but don't know if i need to size up or down from my CL size! How did sizing for these work for you?





fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



Wow stilly you are on a roll!!
I cannot wait to see mod pics of your new shoes 
Lol they look red in the pics


----------



## fumi

elleestbelle said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats! I'm debating ordering these from NM but don't know if i need to size up or down from my CL size! How did sizing for these work for you?



Thank you Elle! 
You should size down in these. I went a half size down from my TTS, and I heard some people even went a whole size down. I hope you get them! They are such fabulous and comfortable shoes


----------



## elleestbelle

fumi said:


> Thank you Elle!
> You should size down in these. I went a half size down from my TTS, and I heard some people even went a whole size down. I hope you get them! They are such fabulous and comfortable shoes



Thanks for the sizing tip!! They have half a size down from my TTS available for pre order in hot pink at NM! Wheeeee!!


----------



## fumi

elleestbelle said:


> Thanks for the sizing tip!! They have half a size down from my TTS available for pre order in hot pink at NM! Wheeeee!!



Oh my god you have to get the hot pink! I have it in hot pink and I just want to cradle it in my arms all day


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend. These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???  They'll certainly draw some attention...


 Stunning stilly!  You could rock your CL's anywhere!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



WOW. That's all. :greengrin:




amd_tan said:


> So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!!
> Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!



God I love those indigo Maggie's!! I need a pair!!  Congrats!!




JuliJenn said:


> My husband just texted me this photo.  I cannot wait to be done work and come home to these.  I never thought I would be lucky enough to own a pair!  Guess what I will be wearing to the office tomorrow?





JuliJenn said:


> Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.   I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!



These are absolutely gorgeous!! And you look gorgeous in them!!! 



stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



  I don't know which pair I like better stilly!! Amazing--- can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## sammix3

stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



Love the colors!!


----------



## myu3160

JuliJenn said:


> Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.   I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!



Wow they look so great on you!! Congrats!


----------



## myu3160

stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



Look at those gorgeous colors, congrats stilly!


----------



## myu3160

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *



Holy cr*p I die!! They look freakin' amazing on you! I'm having trouble picking my jaw up off the floor! And those pictures, my lawd they are out of this world. Congrats my dear, you wear them well and you'd make the man himself proud!!


----------



## elleestbelle

fumi said:


> Oh my god you have to get the hot pink! I have it in hot pink and I just want to cradle it in my arms all day


 
LOL!!!  well i hope those gorgeous shoes make it out of your arms and onto your feet!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

JuliJenn said:


> Awww!  Thank you so much, Petit!  You're such a doll!  I will!  I definitely will. I am totally in love with them.   I need to see if one of the kiddos will take a photo or something because husband is away til the weekend.  BUT, I have GOT to ask....Have you received the UHGs?  Do you have them yet?  I cannot WAIT to see them!!!!  I'm dying to see these shoes of yours!!!!



oh no my UHG is not there yet ! but it will be soon !
still 8-10 days I think ! long story but it was a complicated purchase !
I only want them more now 






JuliJenn said:


> Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.    I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a  couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!



you look amazing ! and the shoes are TDF !
congrats Babe !


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



Congrats ! I'm crazy about those new colors !


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Excessive sharing but aah well


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???



STUNNING! I was on the waitlist for the Neon Pink variation but at the last minute, I fell in love with these! They are INSANELY beautiful! Congrats



amd_tan said:


> So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!!
> Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!



Congrats! Fabulous sale scores



JuliJenn said:


> My husband just texted me this photo.  I cannot wait to be done work and come home to these.  I never thought I would be lucky enough to own a pair!  Guess what I will be wearing to the office tomorrow?



Beautiful! The color is gorgeous



stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



Ahhhhh! Neon Pink too! Yay! Now I am really regretting not getting them I will live vicariously through you hehe Congrats hon!!!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Excessive sharing but aah well



Not at all excessive sharing! They are worth it Congrats!


----------



## dc419

*amd_tan Love both pairs!!! Congrats!!*



amd_tan said:


> So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!!
> Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!



*JuliJenn They look so pretty on you!!! Congrats!!*



JuliJenn said:


> Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.   I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!




*stilly when I saw these online, my first thought was I wonder when stilly will do a reveal on these? LOL  I think you can wear these to the grocery store, I mean you are the queen of pigalles! Can't wait for the mod pics!*



stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...


----------



## JuliJenn

PetitColibri said:


> oh no my UHG is not there yet ! but it will be soon !
> still 8-10 days I think ! long story but it was a complicated purchase !
> I only want them more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing ! and the shoes are TDF !
> congrats Babe !



You rock, Petit!  Thank you for your kind words!  I am wearing my Lux now, and I feel I have a special spring in my step today!

I cannot WAIT until your shoes arrive!  I hope the next 8-10 days fly by!  So exciting!  I am trying to imagine what the might look like, and I am sure my imagination is not even doing them justice!


----------



## l.a_girl19

PetitColibri said:


> oh no my UHG is not there yet ! but it will be soon !
> still 8-10 days I think ! long story but it was a complicated purchase !
> I only want them more now




Is it what I think is? Did you get them fixed?


----------



## PetitColibri

JuliJenn said:


> You rock, Petit!  Thank you for your kind words!  I am wearing my Lux now, and I feel I have a special spring in my step today!
> 
> I cannot WAIT until your shoes arrive!  I hope the next 8-10 days fly by!  So exciting!  I am trying to imagine what the might look like, and I am sure my imagination is not even doing them justice!



ha ha thanks 
me too ! so excited about these !!




l.a_girl19 said:


> Is it what I think is? Did you get them fixed?



I don't think so lol what were you thinking ?


----------



## l.a_girl19

PetitColibri said:


> ha ha thanks
> me too ! so excited about these !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so lol what were you thinking ?



:giggles:oh. I was thinking fuschia satin Youpli. I can't wait to see what you got


----------



## PetitColibri

l.a_girl19 said:


> :giggles:oh. I was thinking fuschia satin Youpli. I can't wait to see what you got



oh no ! sadly those went back to their awful seller ...


----------



## l.a_girl19

PetitColibri said:


> oh no ! sadly those went back to their awful seller ...



You will find them again some day! I am sure of it


----------



## MsRawkstar

JuliJenn said:


> Congratulations on your first pair!  I'm so happy for you!  I was not able to work the link, but I am sure they are ah-MAY-zing!



Thank you! They're the Nude Decollette! So excited to get them!!!


----------



## JuliJenn

MsRawkstar said:


> Thank you! They're the Nude Decollette! So excited to get them!!!




Ooooh!  Nice choice!  How lovely!  I hope you posts pics when you get them!


----------



## chelle0216

aoqtpi said:


> Bringing sexy back is an understatement - only five months after baby? WOW! I die for your legs!



Awww thank you aoqtpi! i love your avatar btw!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...


OMG!! I'm waiting for my pair from Louboutin's official website...I love them even more...They seem a bit coral...is that so?  If so, that would be even better!! Congrats BTW


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Wow stilly you are on a roll!!
> I cannot wait to see mod pics of your new shoes
> Lol they look red in the pics


 
Thanks *fumi*!!! They are a really bright orange or coral in person...the camera darkens them indoors. I'll try to take the mod pics outdoors so you can see the true color.  



beagly911 said:


> Stunning stilly! You could rock your CL's anywhere!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!



dbeth said:


> WOW. That's all. :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love those indigo Maggie's!! I need a pair!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous!! And you look gorgeous in them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which pair I like better stilly!! Amazing--- can't wait to see modeling pics!


 
Thanks so much *dbeth*!!! Mod pics this weekend!!!



sammix3 said:


> Love the colors!!


 
Thanks* sammix*!!!



myu3160 said:


> Look at those gorgeous colors, congrats stilly!


 
Thanks *myu3160*!!!



PetitColibri said:


> Congrats ! I'm crazy about those new colors !


 
Thanks so much *PetitColibri*!!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> STUNNING! I was on the waitlist for the Neon Pink variation but at the last minute, I fell in love with these! They are INSANELY beautiful! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Fabulous sale scores
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The color is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh! Neon Pink too! Yay! Now I am really regretting not getting them I will live vicariously through you hehe Congrats hon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all excessive sharing! They are worth it Congrats!


 
Thanks* l.a_girl*!!! The neons are really bright and should liven up some of my outfits!!!




dc419 said:


> *amd_tan Love both pairs!!! Congrats!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *JuliJenn They look so pretty on you!!! Congrats!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *stilly when I saw these online, my first thought was I wonder when stilly will do a reveal on these? LOL  I think you can wear these to the grocery store, I mean you are the queen of pigalles! Can't wait for the mod pics!*


 
You know I couldn't resist a new pair of Pigallesor two *dc*!!!
I'll definitely will wear them somewhere this weekend!!!



Dr. Louboutin said:


> OMG!! I'm waiting for my pair from Louboutin's official website...I love them even more...They seem a bit coral...is that so? If so, that would be even better!! Congrats BTW


 
Thanks *Dr. Louboutin*!!! Yes they're actually a really bright, neon coral color. I'll take some mod pics outside this weekend which will show the color better.


----------



## stilly

My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s




Wow! 

They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## bling*lover

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s


 
Wow they are gorgeous, I love the color. Congrats Stilly!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s


 Fabulous stilly!!


----------



## amag520

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s



 Those are amazing!  Never seen a pair like that before....definitely a shoe to be classy but get noticed! Lovely choice!


----------



## annamoon

Love the colour, you look great in them.



stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s


----------



## 05_sincere

JuliJenn said:


> Petit, please pay no mind to the photography.   I am, by far, not the best mirror photographer, but I was able to take a couple mod photos.  I am just in heaven wearing these Lux!  They are so comfortable and beyond cute!  I don't know if I will ever take them off!



These look great on you I love the color.


----------



## 05_sincere

stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



Stilly.....those are amazing I cant wait to see your outfits:urock:



amd_tan said:


> So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!!
> Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!



amd_tan these are truly amazing 

 I need a pair of indigo....if anyone sees a 37 or 37.5 please PM me.


----------



## 05_sincere

Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *





BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update. I haven't been on in forever. (It has only been a week or two.) We just back from an amazing trip to Mustique last night. Much needed R&R. I have boxes all over the place. Nonetheless, my very sweet DH still bought another two pairs for me. Another pair of Daffs and the Asteroids which I now love thanks to you ladies. I thought the one large spike looked odd online, but in person, it blends. I will post mod pics before I do the reveal thread later on this afternoon or early evening. Congrats to all you ladies on your purchases. It feels good to be back!





chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1618679
> 
> 
> Okay when I was pregnant last year..I totally did not wear heels cause I was afraid I'd fall or trip lol..after having a baby.. 5 months later. I thought to myself.. It's time to bring sexy back! Hehe.. And this time I'm bringing sexy back 100% with my new Bianca black patent 140 mm..



Ladies these are amazing...Congrats on all the new purchases.


----------



## amd_tan

05_sincere said:


> Stilly.....those are amazing I cant wait to see your outfits:urock:
> 
> 
> 
> amd_tan these are truly amazing
> 
> I need a pair of indigo....if anyone sees a 37 or 37.5 please PM me.



Thanks for the compliment! I will be on the lookout for you


----------



## amd_tan

Thanks *dbeth, l.a_girl19, dc419, JuliJenn, heiress-ox* for all your lovely words!


----------



## amd_tan

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s



Wow Stilly you are on a role!
First the neon yellow then the neon pink and now this!!! Just stunning!
HUGE CONGRATS to you! Looking forward to seeing your outfit pics with your new babies! xo


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;21190530 said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> They're gorgeous!!!


 


bling*lover said:


> Wow they are gorgeous, I love the color. Congrats Stilly!


 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous stilly!!


 


amag520 said:


> Those are amazing! Never seen a pair like that before....definitely a shoe to be classy but get noticed! Lovely choice!


 


annamoon said:


> Love the colour, you look great in them.


 


05_sincere said:


> Stilly.....those are amazing I cant wait to see your outfits:urock:
> 
> 
> 
> amd_tan these are truly amazing
> 
> I need a pair of indigo....if anyone sees a 37 or 37.5 please PM me.


 


amd_tan said:


> Wow Stilly you are on a role!
> First the neon yellow then the neon pink and now this!!! Just stunning!
> HUGE CONGRATS to you! Looking forward to seeing your outfit pics with your new babies! xo


 
Thanks so much* Jonathan, bling*lover, beagly, amag520, annamoon, 05_sincere & amd_tan!!!*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s



I've always liked these, I'm glad you got them for me to admire from afar again lol 



stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend.  These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???   They'll certainly draw some attention...



wow, what amazing colors!!! Can't wait to see your mod pix this weekend


----------



## laurenychu

Just got my first pair of Pigalles!


----------



## porsche09

Lovely


----------



## sophinette007

laurenychu said:


> Just got my first pair of Pigalles!


 
Congrats! I love the pop of color!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

telesbrize said:


> It's been a LONG time since my last CL purchase and I guess I went "go big or go home" with this accidental purchase . Trying to decide if I should keep them or return them. I LOVE them and they fit like a glove, but they were ridiculously expensive. These are limited and my store only got 2 pairs, luckily one was in my size. They were put out while I was at the Keihl's counter. Lucky me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- flipped the image. No idea how it ended up upside down.


 
They are amazing!



floridasun8 said:


> My new pair of Tobacco suede and cork NPs. First slingbacks and I am in love with them! They are soooo much more comfortable than closed heel and no heel slipping or rubbing!


 
Congratulations on your first pair of slingbacks!



fumi said:


> *Pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> I preordered these from Saks, and the estimated date was May, so I am so psyched that these came months earlier than expected!


 
Congrats on a classic pair!



Nolia said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GOT THEM!! *


 
 Oh my Gosh, these are HAWT!!!



stilly said:


> Just got these delivered today...
> 
> Yellow Flourescent Chic Pigalle 120s (the chic in the name seems like a little much)
> 
> Wow is the yellow bright!!! The pictures don't really capture the true brightness of the yellow they you get in person.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll wear these with...any thoughts???


 
I love a neon shoe! I can't wait to see what you will wear with them.



amd_tan said:


> So my babies that I snagged during the sale have finally arrived thanks to a lovely* J*, my TPF angel!!!
> Presenting my *INDIGO MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> I love them soooooo much and was pleasantly surprised that they fit like a glove straight out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my *LEOPARD MAGGIES*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Will post more pics in my collection thread so I don't flood this thread!!


 
Congrats on 2 new beautiful pairs!



JuliJenn said:


> My husband just texted me this photo.  I cannot wait to be done work and come home to these. I never thought I would be lucky enough to own a pair!  Guess what I will be wearing to the office tomorrow?


 
That is soo sweet, congrats! 



stilly said:


> Oh look what arrived in the mail today...Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s to join the Yellow Neon Pigalles from yesterday.
> 
> The yellow neons were getting lonely in their one day alone and needed a little friend. These are super bright pink. The pics really don't capture the brightness.
> 
> I'll post some mod pics this weekend when I wear them both out. Is it OK to wear neon Pigalles to the grocery store???  They'll certainly draw some attention...


 
2 pairs of neon shoes..... Congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Excessive sharing but aah well


 
These gorgeous shoes were always one of my faves!



stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s


 
I love the mesh detail, congrats!



laurenychu said:


> Just got my first pair of Pigalles!


 
Congrats on your first pair! Bright/neon colors are always a good choice in my book.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

laurenychu said:


> just got my first pair of pigalles!



perfect!perfect!perfect!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

laurenychu said:


> Just got my first pair of Pigalles!



HOTT To DEATH!! Are these the Fluro Chic Yellow? I want them as well!Congrats on your first Piggie! MODS!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s



beautiful! Gorgeous pair!


----------



## laurenychu

318Platinum said:


> HOTT To DEATH!! Are these the Fluro Chic Yellow? I want them as well!Congrats on your first Piggie! MODS!!!


thanks! they are! i wasn`t sure if i was supposed to post a pic here, but i posted it in the outfit thread!


----------



## Yanekie

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Blue Tashaf 120s


 
Took a gasp at these!! what a beautiful shoe. The colors are gorgeous together.


----------



## fumi

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Congrats on a classic pair!



Thank you glamourgirl! I hope I will be able to wear these for the years to come.


----------



## Nolia

myu3160 said:


> Holy cr*p I die!! They look freakin' amazing on you! I'm having trouble picking my jaw up off the floor! And those pictures, my lawd they are out of this world. Congrats my dear, you wear them well and you'd make the man himself proud!!





05_sincere said:


> Ladies these are amazing...Congrats on all the new purchases.





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Oh my Gosh, these are HAWT!!!



Thanks ladies!  I can't wait until I can debut them!!!


----------



## laurenychu

So I may have given my piggies a new friend...


----------



## kham

laurenychu said:


> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...


----------



## Missshiv

laurenychu said:
			
		

> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...



Love them


----------



## laurenychu

kham said:
			
		

>






			
				Missshiv said:
			
		

> Love them




Just figured out how to reply, thanks everyone!! I think piggies are my new favorite style!


----------



## l.a_girl19

laurenychu said:


> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...



Oh my god!!! Those neon yellow Pigalles are TDF!!! And of course the black patent Pigalles are a stunning classic! Congrats!!!


----------



## laurenychu

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> Oh my god!!! Those neon yellow Pigalles are TDF!!! And of course the black patent Pigalles are a stunning classic! Congrats!!!



Thank you!


----------



## chelle0216

laurenychu said:


> Thank you![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohoooo! You got them! Your yellow pigalle needed a friend and it's perfect! They are gorgeous! Mod pics!!


----------



## laurenychu

Thank youuuuu! No words describe how helpful you were!


----------



## 05_sincere

laurenychu said:


> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...



The yellow neon color is amazing, love the new additions.


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...



Congrat! I love the Yellow Pgalles! So beautiful!


----------



## laurenychu

05_sincere said:
			
		

> The yellow neon color is amazing, love the new additions.






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> Congrat! I love the Yellow Pgalles! So beautiful!




Thanks ladies. Still need to figure out how to break them in so that I can walk normally! Haha


----------



## samina

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Thank youuuuu! No words describe how helpful you were!



Love both new additions black n neon pigalles


----------



## aoqtpi

laurenychu said:


> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...



Ahhhh they're so pretty!!! I love!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

laurenychu said:


> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...



OHHHHH!!!!i LOVE PIGGALES!!!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've always liked these, I'm glad you got them for me to admire from afar again lol
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what amazing colors!!! Can't wait to see your mod pix this weekend


 
Thanks *CEC.LV4eva*!!! The bright colors are a nice change from the basic blacks which are most of my CL collection.



glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your first pair of slingbacks!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a classic pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Gosh, these are HAWT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love a neon shoe! I can't wait to see what you will wear with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on 2 new beautiful pairs!
> 
> 
> 
> That is soo sweet, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pairs of neon shoes..... Congrats!


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> These gorgeous shoes were always one of my faves!
> 
> Thanks so much *glamourgirlnikk*!!!
> 
> I love the mesh detail, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first pair! Bright/neon colors are always a good choice in my book.


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> beautiful! Gorgeous pair!


 
Thanks so much *CRISPEDROSA*!!!



Yanekie said:


> Took a gasp at these!! what a beautiful shoe. The colors are gorgeous together.


 
Thanks *Yanekie*!!! They are certainly a bit flashy but I had to have them!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> So I may have given my piggies a new friend...


 

I love your Piggies *larennychu*!!!
We're double shoe twins on both pairs!!!


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:
			
		

> I love your Piggies larennychu!!!
> We're double shoe twins on both pairs!!!



Thanks Stilly! Love yours obvious! You def. are the Pigalle Queen! I hope I can become a pro at wearing these like you! Twins for sure!!


----------



## cts900

Congrats on everything!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.



Wow these are bright!


----------



## Doglover1610

Indigo Very Prive


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.


Great look stilly!!!


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> Indigo Very Prive


 OMG they are gorgeous!!!  I love VP's and in indigo, TDF!!!  Congrats!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.


 Stilly way to break out of the black box and in a big way! Love it, these shoes are so fun.


----------



## jamidee

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.



Wow. I need so bad


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.


----------



## aoqtpi

Doglover1610 said:


> Indigo Very Prive



Pretty! I haven't seen this colour before; love!


----------



## sammix3

stilly said:


> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.



Loving the neon yellow against the black!


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.



lovely


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> I wore the Yellow Neon Pigalles to dinner and a movie last night.
> They certainly drew some attention and I got a few compliments as well.
> I decided on just s plain black dress after trying few different combinations.



Wow, they are lovely on you!! Love how you wear them!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats Sophie, they are amazing and they look beautiful on you!!!


those are so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## AJC

I've been searching and searching for these two colors for a while. And finally THEY'RE MINE 

Yellow Ron Ron 85mm - perfect heel to walk all day in!

Turquoise Rolando 120mm/20mm platform - wanted something a bit lower, but nothing shows off those fab red soles like a mega high heel 

I'm so happy! Feels like the summer's here already 

FYI: Have you also found that little sticker on the bottom of your shoes lately?


----------



## chelle0216

AJC said:


> I've been searching and searching for these two colors for a while. And finally THEY'RE MINE
> 
> Yellow Ron Ron 85mm - perfect heel to walk all day in!
> 
> Turquoise Rolando 120mm/20mm platform - wanted something a bit lower, but nothing shows off those fab red soles like a mega high heel
> 
> I'm so happy! Feels like the summer's here already
> 
> FYI: Have you also found that little sticker on the bottom of your shoes lately?





AJC good choice!!! I have the Turquoise Rolando 120mm as well! LOVE LOVE the color hehe!


----------



## chelle0216

I guess it's a hot item! hehehe..


----------



## AJC

chelle0216 said:


> I guess it's a hot item! hehehe..



I was just checking out your reveal Chelle and couldn't help a HUGE smile! I love this color and the contrast w/red sole makes it breath-taking (spoken like a real shoe-afficionado)


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> Thanks Stilly! Love yours obvious! You def. are the Pigalle Queen! I hope I can become a pro at wearing these like you! Twins for sure!!


 


cts900 said:


> Congrats on everything!


 


fumi said:


> Wow these are bright!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look stilly!!!


 


megt10 said:


> Stilly way to break out of the black box and in a big way! Love it, these shoes are so fun.


 


jamidee said:


> Wow. I need so bad


 


aoqtpi said:


>


 


sammix3 said:


> Loving the neon yellow against the black!


 


PetitColibri said:


> lovely


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow, they are lovely on you!! Love how you wear them!!


 
Thanks so much *laurenychu, cts, fumi, beagly, meg, jamidee, aoqtpi, sammix, PetitColibri & CRISPEDROSA*!!!


----------



## stilly

AJC said:


> I've been searching and searching for these two colors for a while. And finally THEY'RE MINE
> 
> Yellow Ron Ron 85mm - perfect heel to walk all day in!
> 
> Turquoise Rolando 120mm/20mm platform - wanted something a bit lower, but nothing shows off those fab red soles like a mega high heel
> 
> I'm so happy! Feels like the summer's here already
> 
> FYI: Have you also found that little sticker on the bottom of your shoes lately?


 
I love the bright colors of your new purchases!!! These will be fab for spring!!!
Yes both my new pairs of CLs had the little sticker on the sole. They must have been getting a lot of worn shoe returns...


----------



## amag520

AJC said:


> I've been searching and searching for these two colors for a while. And finally THEY'RE MINE
> 
> Yellow Ron Ron 85mm - perfect heel to walk all day in!
> 
> Turquoise Rolando 120mm/20mm platform - wanted something a bit lower, but nothing shows off those fab red soles like a mega high heel
> 
> I'm so happy! Feels like the summer's here already
> 
> FYI: Have you also found that little sticker on the bottom of your shoes lately?



Congrats on both! These are the two shoes/colors I am just dreaming about right now...I can't bring myself to spend the $$$. Little (or well known) secret...I've never paid full price for a pair and I highly doubt anyone who purchases these amazing colors will ever plop them on evil-bay.  I better save...They look amazing!!
Mod shots please!


----------



## Luv n bags

I am going for comfort nowadays, so here are my newest additions.  Nothing earth shattering....

Black suede Belle Booties 85mm and Black Patent Simples 85mm


----------



## laurenychu

AJC said:
			
		

> I've been searching and searching for these two colors for a while. And finally THEY'RE MINE
> 
> Yellow Ron Ron 85mm - perfect heel to walk all day in!
> 
> Turquoise Rolando 120mm/20mm platform - wanted something a bit lower, but nothing shows off those fab red soles like a mega high heel
> 
> I'm so happy! Feels like the summer's here already
> 
> FYI: Have you also found that little sticker on the bottom of your shoes lately?



The turquoise is gorgeous!


----------



## laurenychu

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> I guess it's a hot item! hehehe..



Ahhhhh love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tigertrixie said:


> I am going for comfort nowadays, so here are my newest additions.  Nothing earth shattering....
> 
> Black suede Belle Booties 85mm and Black Patent Simples 85mm


I love the black simple pumps. I'm going to get those next.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


>


congrats! Those are hot!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Thanks *CEC.LV4eva*!!! The bright colors are a nice change from the basic blacks which are most of my CL collection!!


 
Hey Stilly, have you seen these: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jnDm.Oo


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AJC said:


> I've been searching and searching for these two colors for a while. And finally THEY'RE MINE
> 
> Yellow Ron Ron 85mm - perfect heel to walk all day in!
> 
> Turquoise Rolando 120mm/20mm platform - wanted something a bit lower, but nothing shows off those fab red soles like a mega high heel
> 
> I'm so happy! Feels like the summer's here already
> 
> FYI: Have you also found that little sticker on the bottom of your shoes lately?


 
beautiful colors! Congrats 



laurenychu said:


> Just got my first pair of Pigalles!


 
hey, is your hair still red like in your avatar? Your new shoes would look AWESOME with your hair color  Congrats!


----------



## AJC

tigertrixie said:


> I am going for comfort nowadays, so here are my newest additions.  Nothing earth shattering....
> 
> Black suede Belle Booties 85mm and Black Patent Simples 85mm



Both are beautiful! I find Simple to be one of my most comfortable styles. And I'm simply jealous that you can wear Louboutin boots - my arches just won't fit thru them no matter how much I try and size up  

You'll wear them both a LOT! Enjoy


----------



## Missshiv

AJC said:
			
		

> I've been searching and searching for these two colors for a while. And finally THEY'RE MINE
> 
> Yellow Ron Ron 85mm - perfect heel to walk all day in!
> 
> Turquoise Rolando 120mm/20mm platform - wanted something a bit lower, but nothing shows off those fab red soles like a mega high heel
> 
> I'm so happy! Feels like the summer's here already
> 
> FYI: Have you also found that little sticker on the bottom of your shoes lately?



Fabulous!!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Just got back from vacay and scored these, ON SALE.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

^^ sorry better pics.


----------



## DebbiNC

ChanelGirlE said:


> Just got back from vacay and scored these, ON SALE.



Very cute! I love 'em!!


----------



## Yanekie

Finally broke out my Biancas at work today!!! So surprised by the comfort!! Amazing!! I got a 38, I think I could get way with 37.5 because they will stretch, so far heel slippage is minimal but will probably get heel grips. The one thing that does bother me are the smudges on the patent. I am constantly wipeing them. Is that normal?? 










On me,


----------



## Yanekie

ChanelGirlE said:


> ^^ sorry better pics.


 

I have been curious about this color. Can't wait for mod pics. Look super cute!!!


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Stilly, have you seen these:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jnDm.Oo



HOT!!! 



tigertrixie said:


> I am going for comfort nowadays, so here are my newest additions.  Nothing earth shattering....
> 
> Black suede Belle Booties 85mm and Black Patent Simples 85mm



  Good for you! I don't think about comfort to often.   I wonder if the simples are just as comfortable as the new simple. My NS 120 are one of my most comfortable pair.


----------



## beagly911

tigertrixie said:


> I am going for comfort nowadays, so here are my newest additions. Nothing earth shattering....
> 
> Black suede Belle Booties 85mm and Black Patent Simples 85mm


 Great additions tiger!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> HOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! I don't think about comfort to often.  I wonder if the simples are just as comfortable as the new simple. My NS 120 are one of my most comfortable pair.


 On a personal note dbeth, I prefer a platform, the bottom of my toes hurt after a half a day on most non-platforms, my NS are my most comfortable shoes followed quickly by my VP's!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> On a personal note dbeth, I prefer a platform, the bottom of my toes hurt after a half a day on most non-platforms, my NS are my most comfortable shoes followed quickly by my VP's!!



So funny----I DO NOT find VP's all that comfortable. So I have to really LOVE the shoe if I am going to purchase this style---like my lizard VP's.

Lucky you---you get to wear your fabulous CL to work!  I get to wear clogs & scrubs. (RN)  That's why I dont' have that many practical CL shoes----I can't wear them to work anyways, so I might as well get the high and sexy ones for dinner/parties.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> So funny----I DO NOT find VP's all that comfortable. So I have to really LOVE the shoe if I am going to purchase this style---like my lizard VP's.
> 
> Lucky you---you get to wear your fabulous CL to work! I get to wear clogs & scrubs. (RN) That's why I dont' have that many practical CL shoes----I can't wear them to work anyways, so I might as well get the high and sexy ones for dinner/parties.


 I'm glad I can wear them to work because I have very few dinner/parties to wear them to!! Maybe five a year at best...Martinsburg WV is not the hottest place to go or dine! The best I've got is Outback! ugh(although not a bad dinner but not a CL night)  have to go closer into DC for a great dinner and night out! Not to mention that I'm past my "party" nights!!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Stilly, have you seen these:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jnDm.Oo


 

These are amazing *CEC.LV4eva*!!!
A new "must have" for my collection!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

tigertrixie said:


> I am going for comfort nowadays, so here are my newest additions. Nothing earth shattering....
> 
> Black suede Belle Booties 85mm and Black Patent Simples 85mm


 
Classic beauties!


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> These are amazing *CEC.LV4eva*!!!
> A new "must have" for my collection!!!



Yes, Stilly. These are HOTT!! I also want them, BUT a HOT $900 for a black calf Piggie?  Why isn't this $625 like the others? Does that Metal stiletto spike really add $275 extra??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

318Platinum said:


> Yes, Stilly. These are HOTT!! I also want them, BUT a HOT $900 for a black calf Piggie?  Why isn't this $625 like the others? *Does that Metal stiletto spike really add $275 extra??*



I agree, but Stilly just needs them to add to her collection hehe 



stilly said:


> These are amazing *CEC.LV4eva*!!!
> A new "must have" for my collection!!!



These are definitely for you!


----------



## 9distelle

ChanelGirlE said:


> ^^ sorry better pics.


Very very pretty, congrats!!
Waiting for mod pics!


----------



## label24

i can died now!!!!!!!!!!!




dbeth said:


> HOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! I don't think about comfort to often.  I wonder if the simples are just as comfortable as the new simple. My NS 120 are one of my most comfortable pair.


----------



## soleilbrun

beagly911 said:


> I'm glad I can wear them to work because I have very few dinner/parties to wear them to!! Maybe five a year at best...Martinsburg WV is not the hottest place to go or dine! The best I've got is Outback! ugh(although not a bad dinner but not a CL night) have to go closer into DC for a great dinner and night out! Not to mention that I'm past my "party" nights!!


 


dbeth said:


> So funny----I DO NOT find VP's all that comfortable. So I have to really LOVE the shoe if I am going to purchase this style---like my lizard VP's.
> 
> Lucky you---you get to wear your fabulous CL to work! I get to wear clogs & scrubs. (RN) That's why I dont' have that many practical CL shoes----I can't wear them to work anyways, so I might as well get the high and sexy ones for dinner/parties.


 
I'm sure there are tons of Cl loving RNs that could petition that they start making a CL clogs especially for nurses!! Are there suggestion boxes in the boutiques?



stilly said:


> These are amazing *CEC.LV4eva*!!!
> A new "must have" for my collection!!!


 
I was sure you'd come back and say you have it already or it should arrive tomorrow. I will be peeping in on your collection thread since I know it's love at first sight.


----------



## amag520

I've been waiting on these lovely Cathedrale Mary Janes and they came in today! (I was getting home as I saw the postal worker and I sort of chased her down after I saw the signature required notice in my mailbox :shame  I went out on a limb and got a 36 although I'm usually 36.5/37.  From a lovely TPFer to boot!


----------



## dbeth

soleilbrun said:


> I'm sure there are tons of Cl loving RNs that could petition that they start making a CL clogs especially for nurses!! Are there suggestion boxes in the boutiques?
> 
> 
> 
> I was sure you'd come back and say you have it already or it should arrive tomorrow. I will be peeping in on your collection thread since I know it's love at first sight.



 Oh that would be AWESOME!!! Red soled clogs!!! 




amag520 said:


> I've been waiting on these lovely Cathedrale Mary Janes and they came in today! (I was getting home as I saw the postal worker and I sort of chased her down after I saw the signature required notice in my mailbox :shame  I went out on a limb and got a 36 although I'm usually 36.5/37.  From a lovely TPFer to boot!
> View attachment 1632713
> 
> View attachment 1632714



These are so lovely & unique. They look gorgeous on you!! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

amag520 said:


> I've been waiting on these lovely Cathedrale Mary Janes and they came in today! (I was getting home as I saw the postal worker and I sort of chased her down after I saw the signature required notice in my mailbox :shame I went out on a limb and got a 36 although I'm usually 36.5/37. From a lovely TPFer to boot!
> View attachment 1632713
> 
> View attachment 1632714


 These are gorgeous!!


----------



## fumi

So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color. 
I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice. 
I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


 Congrats!  They are fantastic!


----------



## IsisI

amag520 said:


> I've been waiting on these lovely Cathedrale Mary Janes and they came in today! (I was getting home as I saw the postal worker and I sort of chased her down after I saw the signature required notice in my mailbox :shame I went out on a limb and got a 36 although I'm usually 36.5/37. From a lovely TPFer to boot!
> View attachment 1632713
> 
> View attachment 1632714


 
I remember when you posted about bidding on this shoes, I have to say they look very great. Classic!


----------



## IsisI

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


 
Congrats! I love pink and now am in love with your new loubies.....


----------



## 05_sincere

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!



Beautiful color for summer


----------



## heiress-ox

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!



LOVE these! I've become a bit obsessed with the Pigalle Platos I think I need a pair!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!



Congrats Fumi! I would suggest taking pix outdoors in daylight. Indoor lighting often kills the beauty of a lot of pix


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Congrats!  They are fantastic!



Thank you beagly!! 




IsisI said:


> Congrats! I love pink and now am in love with your new loubies.....



Thank you Isis! I love pink too, so I had to have these! 




05_sincere said:


> Beautiful color for summer



Thank you sincere! I can't wait to wear these with some girly dresses and skirts 




heiress-ox said:


> LOVE these! I've become a bit obsessed with the Pigalle Platos I think I need a pair!



Yeah you should totally get a pair! They are wonderful 




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Fumi! I would suggest taking pix outdoors in daylight. Indoor lighting often kills the beauty of a lot of pix



Thank you and thanks for the tip!


----------



## sophinette007

Hudge congrats! I am so happy for you! The color look wonderful on you. They are so comfy and sexy shoes! 



fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!




Congrats!! They are gorgeous! 
Major L O V E!


----------



## Blueberry12

amag520 said:


> I've been waiting on these lovely Cathedrale Mary Janes and they came in today! (I was getting home as I saw the postal worker and I sort of chased her down after I saw the signature required notice in my mailbox :shame  I went out on a limb and got a 36 although I'm usually 36.5/37.  From a lovely TPFer to boot!
> View attachment 1632713
> 
> View attachment 1632714



They look lovely on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!



congrats!

Love them! they are really beautiful!


----------



## Yanekie

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


 
Beautiful shoes!! Do they run the same size as a regular Pigalle out of curiousity?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Enjoy the hot pink pigalles, girl!! They are awesome!!!


----------



## fumi

sophinette007 said:


> Hudge congrats! I am so happy for you! The color look wonderful on you. They are so comfy and sexy shoes!





amd_tan said:


> Congrats!! They are gorgeous!
> Major L O V E!





Blueberry12 said:


> They look lovely on you!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> congrats!
> 
> Love them! they are really beautiful!





Yanekie said:


> Beautiful shoes!! Do they run the same size as a regular Pigalle out of curiousity?





LizzielovesCL said:


> Enjoy the hot pink pigalles, girl!! They are awesome!!!



 Thank you girls for all the kind words!!

*Yanekie*, I took them 0.5 size down from my TTS.


----------



## skislope15

Yeah!!! I knew you got them lol, was waiting for you to post them, hopefully she was good to work with. They look amazing on 



fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


----------



## Clooky001

Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!


----------



## fumi

skislope15 said:


> Yeah!!! I knew you got them lol, was waiting for you to post them, hopefully she was good to work with. They look amazing on



Thank you for your help once again!  
Your SA was so nice and patient.


----------



## fumi

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!



These are 
But if it's not love, then...


----------



## Clooky001

fumi said:
			
		

> These are
> But if it's not love, then...



Thx fumi, no I'm def going to keep them I think I'll wear them a lot, the second pic freaks me a bit as the paint work makes that shoe look like it has a big nose! Hehe...


----------



## fumi

Clooky001 said:


> Thx fumi, no I'm def going to keep them I think I'll wear them a lot, the second pic freaks me a bit as the paint work makes that shoe look like it has a big nose! Hehe...



:giggles: I noticed that too.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!


----------



## beagly911

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!


The carnival is always so great and unique....Keep them!!!  They are great!!!  Wish I could wear them but alas I would be 6'3" to 6'4"...haha


----------



## amd_tan

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!



OMG!!! Major drool! 
I love them!!!! How much did they retail for?


----------



## martinaa

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!


 
I think they look great! Congrats!!


----------



## samina

fumi said:
			
		

> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the correct size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank skislope for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!



Fumi- they look amazing how did u size in the hot pink pp?


----------



## fumi

samina said:


> Fumi- they look amazing how did u size in the hot pink pp?



Thank you samina!  I went 0.5 size down.


----------



## Shoezz

amag520 said:


> I've been waiting on these lovely Cathedrale Mary Janes and they came in today! (I was getting home as I saw the postal worker and I sort of chased her down after I saw the signature required notice in my mailbox :shame  I went out on a limb and got a 36 although I'm usually 36.5/37.  From a lovely TPFer to boot!
> View attachment 1632713
> 
> View attachment 1632714



Super cute!!


----------



## samina

Spy shot of bianca nude patent 140 and nude jazz décolleté...

Bianca came home with me, went tts!
I need these in patent black next...


----------



## 318Platinum

samina said:
			
		

> Spy shot of bianca nude patent 140 and nude jazz décolleté...
> 
> Bianca came home with me, went tts!
> I need these in patent black next...



YAY for the 140!! I am more than sure you are absolutely HOT in them!! Can't wait for Mods!! You definitely need to get the black! I have black and they are delicious!! I really should go ahead and get the nude Bianca, since it's the very first Louboutin I ever put onto my feet!  Congrats


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!



Love them!!
Congrats!! They are amazing!!


----------



## samina

318Platinum said:
			
		

> YAY for the 140!! I am more than sure you are absolutely HOT in them!! Can't wait for Mods!! You definitely need to get the black! I have black and they are delicious!! I really should go ahead and get the nude Bianca, since it's the very first Louboutin I ever put onto my feet!  Congrats



 I went during my lunch break n thought they had the black but they only had nude my fault for rushing down there as soon as I heard patent in my size! I've tried loads of places today to find the black have been added to the list ! But have been told its very very long 

They are amazing and can sooo see myself rocking the black 





Here's a peek from behind


----------



## samina

fumi said:
			
		

> Thank you samina!  I went 0.5 size down.



 It's my friends birthday in a few weeks n we may go play dress up in the CL boutique soooo want her to try these hot pink pp on once again  they are fab on u xxx


----------



## heiress-ox

samina said:


> I went during my lunch break n thought they had the black but they only had nude my fault for rushing down there as soon as I heard patent in my size! I've tried loads of places today to find the black have been added to the list ! But have been told its very very long
> 
> They are amazing and can sooo see myself rocking the black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634866
> 
> 
> Here's a peek from behind



Yay congrats, I need the nude next! You'll definitely love the Black Patent. I just love Biancas they're so easy to wear with everything and decently comfortable at that!


----------



## fumi

samina said:


> It's my friends birthday in a few weeks n we may go play dress up in the CL boutique soooo want her to try these hot pink pp on once again  they are fab on u xxx



Wow that sounds like a fun birthday! I'm so jealous  I hope you guys have fun. Seriously, the hot pink PP is amazing! I am literally obsessed. 
Congrats on the bianca! I'm sure I would fall flat on my face if I wore those


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!



You have to love them!!!They are like a paint!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!



Love the Pigalles!!!Fab shoes!!!Great color!!!


----------



## wannaprada

I haven't been here since the Fall Sale craziness, after which I put myself on a ban. Well, I temporarily lifted the ban for my b-day to get the most beautiful pair of shoes, blue suede MB BB. I must have forgotten to place the ban back on b/c I've since purchased three more pairs of shoes, including these which arrived today. Here's my Rosella Desert Python flats:


----------



## GCGDanielle

wannaprada said:


> I haven't been here since the Fall Sale craziness, after which I put myself on a ban. Well, I temporarily lifted the ban for my b-day to get the most beautiful pair of shoes, blue suede MB BB. I must have forgotten to place the ban back on b/c I've since purchased three more pairs of shoes, including these which arrived today. Here's my Rosella Desert Python flats:


 
  Those are exquisite!  I love your tattoo, too! 
And, I have to see mod pics of the blue suede MBB and your other goodies...


----------



## wannaprada

GCGDanielle said:


> Those are exquisite!  I love your tattoo, too!
> And, I have to see mod pics of the blue suede MBB and your other goodies...



Thank you GCG! What's even better is that they were under $300 at a Barney's Outlet store! I couldn't pass them up! If this is against the rules, my apologies; here are my MBB, which I  so much:


----------



## stilly

samina said:


> View attachment 1634693
> 
> 
> Spy shot of bianca nude patent 140 and nude jazz décolleté...
> 
> Bianca came home with me, went tts!
> I need these in patent black next...


 

The Biancas look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Flip88

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I haven't been here since the Fall Sale craziness, after which I put myself on a ban. Well, I temporarily lifted the ban for my b-day to get the most beautiful pair of shoes, blue suede MB BB. I must have forgotten to place the ban back on b/c I've since purchased three more pairs of shoes, including these which arrived today. Here's my Rosella Desert Python flats:



I am not generally a fan of flats but these are lovely! They would work with so many outfits and adding a touch of exotic to an outfit can really make it.

Congratulations, they are lovely.


----------



## wannaprada

Flip88 said:
			
		

> I am not generally a fan of flats but these are lovely! They would work with so many outfits and adding a touch of exotic to an outfit can really make it.
> 
> Congratulations, they are lovely.



Thanks Flip!


----------



## Silversun

First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...


----------



## wannaprada

Silversun said:
			
		

> First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...



Love these! What a great color! You can wear these year-round. Congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

Silversun said:


> First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...




Congratulations! I love the color and you certainly wear them well! Enjoy!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I haven't been here since the Fall Sale craziness, after which I put myself on a ban. Well, I temporarily lifted the ban for my b-day to get the most beautiful pair of shoes, blue suede MB BB. I must have forgotten to place the ban back on b/c I've since purchased three more pairs of shoes, including these which arrived today. Here's my Rosella Desert Python flats:


 I love the flats in python!


Silversun said:


> First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...


What a great color and height!  Congrats!


----------



## Perfect Day

Silversun said:
			
		

> First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...



Beautiful!! A lovely color, classic style and an exotic. Perfect


----------



## Perfect Day

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I haven't been here since the Fall Sale craziness, after which I put myself on a ban. Well, I temporarily lifted the ban for my b-day to get the most beautiful pair of shoes, blue suede MB BB. I must have forgotten to place the ban back on b/c I've since purchased three more pairs of shoes, including these which arrived today. Here's my Rosella Desert Python flats:



Fabulous ..... Rosella Desert flats.


----------



## NANI1972

eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.


----------



## kham

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.



BEAUTIFUL!!!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## fumi

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Love the Pigalles!!!Fab shoes!!!Great color!!!



Thank you chic!


----------



## 9distelle

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.


They look on you, congrats!!


----------



## samina

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.



Congrats bargain n fab colour!!


----------



## heiress-ox

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.



beautiful colour, even more so because of the price, what a great steal


----------



## Missshiv

samina said:
			
		

> Spy shot of bianca nude patent 140 and nude jazz décolleté...
> 
> Bianca came home with me, went tts!
> I need these in patent black next...



they look great on you! I'm wanting the patent black next too!


----------



## samina

Missshiv said:
			
		

> they look great on you! I'm wanting the patent black next too!



Thank you!! Want the black soooo much !


----------



## beagly911

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.


 Beautiful, I love the color!  What a great steal, congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

kham said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!  CONGRATS!!!



Thank you!




9distelle said:


> They look on you, congrats!!


Well thank you!



heiress-ox said:


> beautiful colour, even more so because of the price, what a great steal


Thanks, these will probably be my best CL bargain ever. They were pretty dirty but after a good cleaning they came out pretty nice!


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful, I love the color!  What a great steal, congrats!


Thanks beagly, I love the color but I tend to stay with the neutral colors, but these were too good to pass up! I already have a few outfits in mind to pair them with.


----------



## NANI1972

samina said:


> Congrats bargain n fab colour!!


Thanks, With that price I won't feel so bad if they don't get worn that often!


----------



## chanel79

My first louboutins&#128147;


----------



## cts900

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.



Nice!  What a steal!  And they are gorgeous on you, babe!


----------



## beagly911

chanel79 said:


> My first louboutins&#55357;&#56467;


 Congrats!  Great first CL!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I love the flats in python!
> 
> What a great color and height!  Congrats!






			
				Perfect Day said:
			
		

> Fabulous ..... Rosella Desert flats.






			
				NANI1972 said:
			
		

> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.






			
				chanel79 said:
			
		

> My first louboutinsddc93



Thanks Beagly & Perfect Day! 
Nani: What a great score! Congrats!
Chanel70: Congrats and good luck fighting the urge to buy more!


----------



## Clooky001

chanel79 said:


> My first louboutins&#128147;



Congrats - stunning x


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on the new additions, ladies.


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Totally obsessed with everyone's CL's! I can't wait until I own my own pair!


----------



## Jönathan

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.



Great score! 


They're gorgeous! I hope to see those beauties in the outfit thread!


----------



## chloe speaks

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why *the color looks more muted in the pictures*.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


 I can imagine how amazing the *color *is! congratulations!



amag520 said:


> I've been waiting on these lovely Cathedrale Mary Janes and they came in today! (I was getting home as I saw the postal worker and I sort of chased her down after I saw the signature required notice in my mailbox :shame  I went out on a limb and got a 36 although I'm usually 36.5/37.  From a lovely TPFer to boot!]


I LOVE the Cathedral!



Clooky001 said:


> Hey, not posted on here for ages but here are my latest purchase & I'm not sure I love them as much as I though I would!


 Those are amazing!



wannaprada said:


> I haven't been here since the Fall Sale craziness, after which I put myself on a ban. Well, I temporarily lifted the ban for my b-day to get the most beautiful pair of shoes, blue suede MB BB. I must have forgotten to place the ban back on b/c I've since purchased three more pairs of shoes, including these which arrived today. Here's my Rosella Desert Python flats:


the Rosella flats are beauties!


Silversun said:


> First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...


I love the color.* Blue Jean i*s one of my favorites!



NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.


 wow that is an amazing shoe for an even more amazing price!



chanel79 said:


> My first louboutins&#128147;


congrats on the perfect first pair!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.

They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...


 
These neon colors are HOT!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous color, Stilly!


----------



## fumi

chloe speaks said:


> I can imagine how amazing the *color *is!



Thank you chloe!


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...


Stilly they're gorgeous! They make you look so tan!!


----------



## Missshiv

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...



I love this colour!! They look great on you Stilly!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...


 Gorgeous stilly!!  The color pop is incredible with grey/black!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...



Gorgeous,* Stilly*, I love that they are a coral-pink, I'm a sucker for those colours.


----------



## Clooky001

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...



They are stunning I'm in love congrats x


----------



## dbeth

samina said:


> View attachment 1634693
> 
> 
> Spy shot of bianca nude patent 140 and nude jazz décolleté...
> 
> Bianca came home with me, went tts!
> I need these in patent black next...



Love the nude!!! Congrats Samina!




Silversun said:


> First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...



These are so fab--- I love the color!!




NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.



 these are gorgy Nani!!! And what a steal!!




stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...



  wowzers stilly!!!!! HOT!!


----------



## me&momo

present from the DH! yayyyy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

me&momo said:


> present from the DH! yayyyy


Congrats! Those are beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> So I finally found a Hot Pink Pigalle Plato in the _correct_ size. I love love this shoe, both the comfortable and sexy Plato style as well as the amazing color.
> I don't know why the color looks more muted in the pictures.  But in real life, the color is bright and intense. Pics don't do it justice.
> I want to thank *skislope* for her help in locating these shoes in my size! Thank you girl!


Congrats girl!


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...




they don't look pink at all




NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.





whoa! awesome deal!!


----------



## AEGIS

Silversun said:


> First time I've posted my purchases on the CL board, exciting!  This pair I got new-to-me from eBay; there's a bit of wear but all my python shoes get a bit beat up after a while anyway...






loooooooooooooooove these!


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats girl!



Thank you Lavender! 




me&momo said:


> present from the DH! yayyyy



Beautiful!


----------



## Klauselkrog

Cityfashionista said:


> I love it!



Looking very nice !


----------



## Klauselkrog

Clooky001 said:


> They are stunning I'm in love congrats x



Good buy !!


----------



## BattyBugs

me&momo said:


> present from the DH! yayyyy


 
Congratulations! This style is so comfortable, yet still sexy.


----------



## dbeth

me&momo said:


> present from the dh! Yayyyy




love!!!!


----------



## me&momo

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! Those are beautiful!


 



fumi said:


> Beautiful!


 



BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations! This style is so comfortable, yet still sexy.


 
thank you ladies! i'm so glad to hear these will be comfortable to wear!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...



beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1635769
> 
> 
> eBay score $139!!! Suede Fuxia Fontanete.



Ooooh these are GORGEOUS Nani!!!  Congrats and what a major score!!!


----------



## samina

me&momo said:
			
		

> present from the DH! yayyyy



Congrats on the bianca are these 120 or 140?


----------



## samina

My something gold arrived yay


----------



## Missshiv

me&momo said:
			
		

> present from the DH! yayyyy



Shoe twins!! They are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Misstake7198

stilly said:


> I wore my new Neon Hot Pink Pigalle 120s yesterday.
> 
> They're actually more of a coral color in person though in certain lights they look almost orange or pink...


Ooh-la-la girl! Those are H.O.T.!!  Great body, too!


----------



## dbeth

samina said:


> View attachment 1638656
> 
> 
> My something gold arrived yay



I love these! I tried them on at Barneys Outlet and I almost bought them.......only reason I didn't was because I knew I had enough pairs of sale shoes from this past sale frenzy! And they are sooooo comfortable too!


----------



## amag520

samina said:


> View attachment 1638656
> 
> 
> My something gold arrived yay



Those are beautiful!  Very classy gold!


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> These neon colors are HOT!!!


 
Thanks so much *tigertrixie*!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Gorgeous color, Stilly!


 
Thanks *Batty*!!!



laurenychu said:


> Stilly they're gorgeous! They make you look so tan!!


 
Thanks* lauren*!!! That's just the light...its been a long winter and I'm really pale as a ghost!!!



Missshiv said:


> I love this colour!! They look great on you Stilly!!


 
Thanks so much *Missshiv*!!!



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly!! The color pop is incredible with grey/black!!!


 
Thanks* beagly*!!! I'm trying to branch out into some non-black CLs!!!



heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous,* Stilly*, I love that they are a coral-pink, I'm a sucker for those colours.


 
Thanks *heiress-ox*!!! They're a real bright version of my coral patent Pigalles!!!



Clooky001 said:


> They are stunning I'm in love congrats x


 
Thanks *Clooky*!!!



dbeth said:


> Love the nude!!! Congrats Samina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so fab--- I love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are gorgy Nani!!! And what a steal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wowzers stilly!!!!! HOT!!


 
Thanks so much *dbeth*!!!



AEGIS said:


> they don't look pink at all
> 
> 
> whoa! awesome deal!!


 
They are more of a coral than a pink color. They do look pink indoors however. 
It seems to depend on the light.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> beautiful!


 
Thanks *CEC.LV4eva*!!!


----------



## NANI1972

cts900 said:


> Nice! What a steal! And they are gorgeous on you, babe!


 Thanks babe!


wannaprada said:


> Thanks Beagly & Perfect Day!
> Nani: What a great score! Congrats!
> Chanel70: Congrats and good luck fighting the urge to buy more!


 Thank you!



			
				Jönathan;21282259 said:
			
		

> Great score!
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous! I hope to see those beauties in the outfit thread!


 Thanks Jonathan!


chloe speaks said:


> I can imagine how amazing the *color *is! congratulations!
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Cathedral!
> 
> Those are amazing!
> 
> 
> the Rosella flats are beauties!
> I love the color.* Blue Jean i*s one of my favorites!
> 
> wow that is an amazing shoe for an even more amazing price!
> 
> 
> congrats on the perfect first pair!


 The color is awsome! Thanks


dbeth said:


> Love the nude!!! Congrats Samina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so fab--- I love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are gorgy Nani!!! And what a steal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wowzers stilly!!!!! HOT!!


 
Thanks girl!



AEGIS said:


> they don't look pink at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa! awesome deal!!


 
Yep It will proabably be the least I will ever spend on a pair of CL!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooooh these are GORGEOUS Nani!!!  Congrats and what a major score!!!


 Thank you, i think so!


----------



## BattyBugs

samina said:
			
		

> My something gold arrived yay



Beautiful!


----------



## miss.SHOE

samina said:


> View attachment 1638656
> 
> 
> My something gold arrived yay


gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## samina

miss.SHOE said:
			
		

> gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## samina

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## samina

dbeth said:
			
		

> I love these! I tried them on at Barneys Outlet and I almost bought them.......only reason I didn't was because I knew I had enough pairs of sale shoes from this past sale frenzy! And they are sooooo comfortable too!



Thank you dbeth!


----------



## samina

amag520 said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful!  Very classy gold!



Thank you x


----------



## 9distelle

A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!!  More pics in my thread.


----------



## Clooky001

9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!!  More pics in my thread.



They are amazing love them massive congrats x


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!! More pics in my thread.


 Oh they look soo good on!!  is the leather as soft as it looks????


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!! More pics in my thread.


 

These are amazing on you *9distelle*!!!
I love the purple nail polish!!!


----------



## Coreena

samina said:


> View attachment 1638656
> 
> 
> My something gold arrived yay


wow! ^^ they are so pretty and elegant! Love them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!!  More pics in my thread.


Those are super SEXY!!


----------



## 9distelle

Clooky001 said:


> They are amazing love them massive congrats x





beagly911 said:


> Oh they look soo good on!!  is the leather as soft as it looks????


Yes, the leather is amazingly soft as they appear.



stilly said:


> These are amazing on you *9distelle*!!!
> I love the purple nail polish!!!


Thank you sooo much!!The nail polish is YSL Black Tulip #34.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super SEXY!!


lovely ladies!!


----------



## blondieuk

My new hyper prive and Ron rons! Both patent black x


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

blondieuk said:


> My new hyper prive and Ron rons! Both patent black x


 

Love those HP!


----------



## blondieuk

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Love those HP!



Thankyou darling, I was worrying there a bit ott/obvious and old style but they were so comfy I had to have them x


----------



## 9distelle

blondieuk said:


> My new hyper prive and Ron rons! Both patent black x


The HP look beautiful on you!!


----------



## blondieuk

9distelle said:
			
		

> The HP look beautiful on you!!



Aww thankyou sweetie xxx


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

blondieuk said:


> Thankyou darling, I was worrying there a bit ott/obvious and old style but they were so comfy I had to have them x


 

Nooooo theres no such thing as too obvious! Theyre such a classic and I would def buy a pair if I found them in my size


----------



## blondieuk

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Nooooo theres no such thing as too obvious! Theyre such a classic and I would def buy a pair if I found them in my size



Thankyou so much, you've helped me to bond with them! They are too big for me, but I just had to have them. Hopefully foot petals help! X


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

blondieuk said:


> Thankyou so much, you've helped me to bond with them! They are too big for me, but I just had to have them. Hopefully foot petals help! X


 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## qtcoco

Quick pic while the SA walked away to talk a call!

And yes, of coz they came home with me tonight ^^


----------



## me&momo

Samina: Congrats on the bianca are these 120 or 140?
Thanks!! ^^ these are the 140!

Missshiv: Shoe twins!! They are lovely! Congrats!
Yay!!! Thanks 



9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!!  Suuuper YAY!! I'm totally mad love about these!!  They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!!    More pics in my thread.


Omg they are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## samina

qtcoco said:
			
		

> Quick pic while the SA walked away to talk a call!
> 
> And yes, of coz they came home with me tonight ^^



Congrats - I love spy pics!!!


----------



## samina

me&momo said:
			
		

> Samina: Congrats on the bianca are these 120 or 140?
> Thanks!! ^^ these are the 140!
> 
> Missshiv: Shoe twins!! They are lovely! Congrats!
> Yay!!! Thanks
> 
> Omg they are absolutely gorgeous!!!



Yay shoe triplets on bianca 140


----------



## alkayed

I got them online from CL website and I love them !!!


----------



## longneckzaraffe

alkayed said:


> I got them online from CL website and I love them !!!


loveee the hugo flat, unique flat, the orange one was lovely too!!!


----------



## beagly911

blondieuk said:


> My new hyper prive and Ron rons! Both patent black x


 
Lovely additions, love the HP!!


qtcoco said:


> Quick pic while the SA walked away to talk a call!
> 
> And yes, of coz they came home with me tonight ^^


 
Yea!! Awesome!!


alkayed said:


> I got them online from CL website and I love them !!!


 Oh, they are so cute and a great flat!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

qtcoco said:


> Quick pic while the SA walked away to talk a call!
> 
> And yes, of coz they came home with me tonight ^^


Those are Hot! Congrats!


----------



## heychar

alkayed said:


> I got them online from CL website and I love them !!!



Looove them Congrats  I think I need them too!


----------



## BattyBugs

9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!! More pics in my thread.


 
They are yummy!



blondieuk said:


> My new hyper prive and Ron rons! Both patent black x


 
Congratulations on both!


----------



## BattyBugs

qtcoco said:


> Quick pic while the SA walked away to talk a call!
> 
> And yes, of coz they came home with me tonight ^^


 
Such a pretty nude. Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

alkayed said:


> I got them online from CL website and I love them !!!


 
Very cute!


----------



## 9distelle

BattyBugs said:


> They are yummy!


 Thanks!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

qtcoco said:


> Quick pic while the SA walked away to talk a call!
> 
> And yes, of coz they came home with me tonight ^^



Love them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!!  More pics in my thread.



Oooohhh many congrats! They are amazing, btw, May I ask how much are they?


----------



## 9distelle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oooohhh many congrats! They are amazing, btw, May I ask how much are they?


Thank you!! They are about $1,295


----------



## AngelaMM

These are probably one of the more boring pairs posted here lately but I'm excited anyway. These are my new work friendly shoes: nude patent simple 70s fresh from shopsavannah in sweden...The only place I could possibly find these in my size after ages of looking! They cost a little more because of the shipping and duties but overall still worth it I think! Especially since I can wear them all the time since they are so practical. 

Mr. Kittles coming to investigate:






More Pics:


----------



## baglici0us

My latest purchases!

Piou Piou 85 Pony Leopard Luxor from Net-a-Porter
Piou Piou 85 Nude Parent Calf from Net-a-Porter (not pictured, left them at work)
Ron Ron 85 Eel Anthracite from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$965)
Pigalle 45 Black Patent Calf from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$765)


----------



## wannaprada

chloe speaks said:


> the Rosella flats are beauties!


Thanks Chloe!



9distelle said:


> A wish come true... From 20th Anniversary Capsule Collection, the Lady Gres 20ANS 160 Nappa Pumps!! Suuuper YAY!!I'm totally mad love about these!! They are unbelievable amazingly comfy because the nappa leather is so soft that wear like gloves!!  More pics in my thread.





blondieuk said:


> My new hyper prive and Ron rons! Both patent black x





qtcoco said:


> Quick pic while the SA walked away to talk a call!
> 
> And yes, of coz they came home with me tonight ^^





alkayed said:


> I got them online from CL website and I love them !!!





AngelaMM said:


> These are probably one of the more boring pairs posted here lately but I'm excited anyway. These are my new work friendly shoes: nude patent simple 70s fresh from shopsavannah in sweden...The only place I could possibly find these in my size after ages of looking! They cost a little more because of the shipping and duties but overall still worth it I think! Especially since I can wear them all the time since they are so practical.



Congrats ladies on your purchases!


----------



## wannaprada

baglici0us said:


> My latest purchases!
> 
> Piou Piou 85 Pony Leopard Luxor from Net-a-Porter
> Piou Piou 85 Nude Parent Calf from Net-a-Porter (not pictured, left them at work)
> Ron Ron 85 Eel Anthracite from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$965)
> Pigalle 45 Black Patent Calf from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$765)



Lovely!


----------



## fumi

AngelaMM said:


> These are probably one of the more boring pairs posted here lately but I'm excited anyway. These are my new work friendly shoes: nude patent simple 70s fresh from shopsavannah in sweden...The only place I could possibly find these in my size after ages of looking! They cost a little more because of the shipping and duties but overall still worth it I think! Especially since I can wear them all the time since they are so practical.
> 
> Mr. Kittles coming to investigate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics:




Congrats! They may be practical shoes, but they are gorgeous 






baglici0us said:


> My latest purchases!
> 
> Piou Piou 85 Pony Leopard Luxor from Net-a-Porter
> Piou Piou 85 Nude Parent Calf from Net-a-Porter (not pictured, left them at work)
> Ron Ron 85 Eel Anthracite from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$965)
> Pigalle 45 Black Patent Calf from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$765)



That's quite a shoe haul  Go big or go home, right?


----------



## Lady1st

calisurf said:


> I am totally in love with these!!!
> 
> Lady Peep Framboise, TTS


Cute from top to bottom


----------



## mish17

Hi everyone! I am new to tPF, and I recently bought my first pair of CLs  (off their official website). I had been looking for hot pink/fuchsia  peep-toe pumps for the longest time and was excited when I found these.  But when they arrived, I was a bit confused to say the least. While  inspecting the shoes, in my opinion, the craftmanship was not stellar as  I had expected from CL. When I brought them to the South Coast Plaza  boutique in Costa Mesa, and pointed the defects out to the sales  associate, he told me it was normal to have imperfections such as mine  and that it was a result of the shoes being handmade rather than  perfectly as in machine-made shoes. His reason didn't make much sense to  me, because then...why would people prefer handmade to machine made if  it wasn't better quality? 

Since the rest of you are much more experienced than I am with loubis, I  was hoping I could get your input on the "defects" I found on the shoe  (You You 100 in hot pink). I was forced to buy them from their online  store because the manager at the boutique had told me that the shoe was  only available online (and also the very last pair in my size in the  entire US!)...

So, if you have time, I'd greatly appreciate any opinions you might  have...would this pair of shoes meet CL expectations? Do you recommend  me to return them for a refund? I don't have much time to do so since  they have their 14-day policy. If I do need to get a refund, I was thinking about ordering the hot pink Yolanda off http://www.bobellisshoes.com but was not sure if that is a legit site -- has anyone ordered from there? (If so, how was your transaction?)

What would you do if you were me?? Please please advise! Thank you in advance!!!

Here are the pics:

These are what they look like...hot pink You You 100:



I found the leather of inner toe area of the left shoe wasn't tucked under into the sole:





For comparison, here is the same area on the right shoe...everything looks good and the leather is tucked smoothly:



Also, for the heel on the right shoe, it appears that the red sole was  not properly trimmed at the end, nor does it sit very flush with the heel tap. And so,  when they put on the heel tap, it creased/smashed part of the red sole  edge.


----------



## fumi

mish17 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to tPF, and I recently bought my first pair of CLs  (off their official website). I had been looking for hot pink/fuchsia  peep-toe pumps for the longest time and was excited when I found these.  But when they arrived, I was a bit confused to say the least. While  inspecting the shoes, in my opinion, the craftmanship was not stellar as  I had expected from CL. When I brought them to the South Coast Plaza  boutique in Costa Mesa, and pointed the defects out to the sales  associate, he told me it was normal to have imperfections such as mine  and that it was a result of the shoes being handmade rather than  perfectly as in machine-made shoes. His reason didn't make much sense to  me, because then...why would people prefer handmade to machine made if  it wasn't better quality?
> 
> Since the rest of you are much more experienced than I am with loubis, I  was hoping I could get your input on the "defects" I found on the shoe  (You You 100 in hot pink). I was forced to buy them from their online  store because the manager at the boutique had told me that the shoe was  only available online (and also the very last pair in my size in the  entire US!)...
> 
> So, if you have time, I'd greatly appreciate any opinions you might  have...would this pair of shoes meet CL expectations? Do you recommend  me to return them for a refund? I don't have much time to do so since  they have their 14-day policy. If I do need to get a refund, I was thinking about ordering the hot pink Yolanda off http://www.bobellisshoes.com but was not sure if that is a legit site -- has anyone ordered from there? (If so, how was your transaction?)
> 
> What would you do if you were me?? Please please advise! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Here are the pics:
> 
> These are what they look like...hot pink You You 100:
> View attachment 1645582
> 
> 
> I found the leather of inner toe area of the left shoe wasn't tucked under into the sole:
> View attachment 1645578
> 
> View attachment 1645579
> 
> 
> For comparison, here is the same area on the right shoe...everything looks good and the leather is tucked smoothly:
> View attachment 1645580
> 
> 
> Also, for the heel on the right shoe, it appears that the red sole was  not properly trimmed at the end, nor does it sit very flush with the heel tap. And so,  when they put on the heel tap, it creased/smashed part of the red sole  edge.
> View attachment 1645581




Congrats! It's such a beautiful color!  
Personally, these things would not bother me too much. They wouldn't be noticeable at all when you wear them. If I really loved the shoes, I would still keep them. But it's up to you...


----------



## Faraasha

Congrats to all for your lovely shoes.. 

Here is my latest.. 

Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm












Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881



Gorgeous!!!! I love them! Are they comfortable? Does the PVC bit cut into your skin after walking around for a bit?


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I love them! Are they comfortable? Does the PVC bit cut into your skin after walking around for a bit?



Actually, they are very comfortable.. And at 100 mm, very walk-able... I had them on for a while, I love them...


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> Actually, they are very comfortable.. And at 100 mm, very walk-able... I had them on for a while, I love them...



 So in love with them! Please post more mod pics! CONGRATS on another gorgeous purchase!!


----------



## 9distelle

wannaprada said:


> Congrats ladies on your purchases!


Thanks!!


----------



## AngelaMM

Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881



Wow those are too die for! I bet the ankle strap does make them a lot more comfy. Congrats.


----------



## beagly911

AngelaMM said:


> These are probably one of the more boring pairs posted here lately but I'm excited anyway. These are my new work friendly shoes: nude patent simple 70s fresh from shopsavannah in sweden...The only place I could possibly find these in my size after ages of looking! They cost a little more because of the shipping and duties but overall still worth it I think! Especially since I can wear them all the time since they are so practical.
> 
> Mr. Kittles coming to investigate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics:


Great everyday pair!



baglici0us said:


> My latest purchases!
> 
> Piou Piou 85 Pony Leopard Luxor from Net-a-Porter
> Piou Piou 85 Nude Parent Calf from Net-a-Porter (not pictured, left them at work)
> Ron Ron 85 Eel Anthracite from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$965)
> Pigalle 45 Black Patent Calf from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$765)


Lovely purchases!  The eel is gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

mish17 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to tPF, and I recently bought my first pair of CLs (off their official website). I had been looking for hot pink/fuchsia peep-toe pumps for the longest time and was excited when I found these. But when they arrived, I was a bit confused to say the least. While inspecting the shoes, in my opinion, the craftmanship was not stellar as I had expected from CL. When I brought them to the South Coast Plaza boutique in Costa Mesa, and pointed the defects out to the sales associate, he told me it was normal to have imperfections such as mine and that it was a result of the shoes being handmade rather than perfectly as in machine-made shoes. His reason didn't make much sense to me, because then...why would people prefer handmade to machine made if it wasn't better quality?
> 
> Since the rest of you are much more experienced than I am with loubis, I was hoping I could get your input on the "defects" I found on the shoe (You You 100 in hot pink). I was forced to buy them from their online store because the manager at the boutique had told me that the shoe was only available online (and also the very last pair in my size in the entire US!)...
> 
> So, if you have time, I'd greatly appreciate any opinions you might have...would this pair of shoes meet CL expectations? Do you recommend me to return them for a refund? I don't have much time to do so since they have their 14-day policy. If I do need to get a refund, I was thinking about ordering the hot pink Yolanda off http://www.bobellisshoes.com but was not sure if that is a legit site -- has anyone ordered from there? (If so, how was your transaction?)
> 
> What would you do if you were me?? Please please advise! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Here are the pics:
> 
> These are what they look like...hot pink You You 100:
> View attachment 1645582
> 
> 
> I found the leather of inner toe area of the left shoe wasn't tucked under into the sole:
> View attachment 1645578
> 
> View attachment 1645579
> 
> 
> For comparison, here is the same area on the right shoe...everything looks good and the leather is tucked smoothly:
> View attachment 1645580
> 
> 
> Also, for the heel on the right shoe, it appears that the red sole was not properly trimmed at the end, nor does it sit very flush with the heel tap. And so, when they put on the heel tap, it creased/smashed part of the red sole edge.
> View attachment 1645581


 Great color, if you love them I say keep them but if the imperfections are going to bother you them it may be better to return them.


Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881


Fabulous!  are they comfortable?


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881



Gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881



Gorgeous.. I love them, especially in the silver specchio!



mish17 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to tPF, and I recently bought my first pair of CLs  (off their official website). I had been looking for hot pink/fuchsia  peep-toe pumps for the longest time and was excited when I found these.  But when they arrived, I was a bit confused to say the least. While  inspecting the shoes, in my opinion, the craftmanship was not stellar as  I had expected from CL. When I brought them to the South Coast Plaza  boutique in Costa Mesa, and pointed the defects out to the sales  associate, he told me it was normal to have imperfections such as mine  and that it was a result of the shoes being handmade rather than  perfectly as in machine-made shoes. His reason didn't make much sense to  me, because then...why would people prefer handmade to machine made if  it wasn't better quality?
> 
> Since the rest of you are much more experienced than I am with loubis, I  was hoping I could get your input on the "defects" I found on the shoe  (You You 100 in hot pink). I was forced to buy them from their online  store because the manager at the boutique had told me that the shoe was  only available online (and also the very last pair in my size in the  entire US!)...
> 
> So, if you have time, I'd greatly appreciate any opinions you might  have...would this pair of shoes meet CL expectations? Do you recommend  me to return them for a refund? I don't have much time to do so since  they have their 14-day policy. If I do need to get a refund, I was thinking about ordering the hot pink Yolanda off http://www.bobellisshoes.com but was not sure if that is a legit site -- has anyone ordered from there? (If so, how was your transaction?)
> 
> What would you do if you were me?? Please please advise! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Here are the pics:
> 
> These are what they look like...hot pink You You 100:
> View attachment 1645582
> 
> 
> I found the leather of inner toe area of the left shoe wasn't tucked under into the sole:
> View attachment 1645578
> 
> View attachment 1645579
> 
> 
> For comparison, here is the same area on the right shoe...everything looks good and the leather is tucked smoothly:
> View attachment 1645580
> 
> 
> Also, for the heel on the right shoe, it appears that the red sole was  not properly trimmed at the end, nor does it sit very flush with the heel tap. And so,  when they put on the heel tap, it creased/smashed part of the red sole  edge.
> View attachment 1645581



First of all congrats on your first pair, I love the colour! I would personally keep them, I have had some CLs where the red sole by the heel tap is a little like that, as long as the edge isn't peeling up it's fine & you definitely can't notice it when wearing them!


----------



## wannaprada

Beautiful shoes ladies! I swear, I come to this forum and then I'm itching to buy another pair, despite my ban!  Why must shoes be so addictive!


----------



## heychar

Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881



Love them  does the clear plastic CL shoes turn that funny discolour that yellowy colour after awhile like cheaper shoes can do?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mish17 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to tPF, and I recently bought my first pair of CLs  (off their official website). I had been looking for hot pink/fuchsia  peep-toe pumps for the longest time and was excited when I found these.  But when they arrived, I was a bit confused to say the least. While  inspecting the shoes, in my opinion, the craftmanship was not stellar as  I had expected from CL. When I brought them to the South Coast Plaza  boutique in Costa Mesa, and pointed the defects out to the sales  associate, he told me it was normal to have imperfections such as mine  and that it was a result of the shoes being handmade rather than  perfectly as in machine-made shoes. His reason didn't make much sense to  me, because then...why would people prefer handmade to machine made if  it wasn't better quality?
> 
> Since the rest of you are much more experienced than I am with loubis, I  was hoping I could get your input on the "defects" I found on the shoe  (You You 100 in hot pink). I was forced to buy them from their online  store because the manager at the boutique had told me that the shoe was  only available online (and also the very last pair in my size in the  entire US!)...
> 
> So, if you have time, I'd greatly appreciate any opinions you might  have...would this pair of shoes meet CL expectations? Do you recommend  me to return them for a refund? I don't have much time to do so since  they have their 14-day policy. If I do need to get a refund, I was thinking about ordering the hot pink Yolanda off http://www.bobellisshoes.com but was not sure if that is a legit site -- has anyone ordered from there? (If so, how was your transaction?)
> 
> What would you do if you were me?? Please please advise! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Here are the pics:
> 
> These are what they look like...hot pink You You 100:
> View attachment 1645582
> 
> 
> I found the leather of inner toe area of the left shoe wasn't tucked under into the sole:
> View attachment 1645578
> 
> View attachment 1645579
> 
> 
> For comparison, here is the same area on the right shoe...everything looks good and the leather is tucked smoothly:
> View attachment 1645580
> 
> 
> Also, for the heel on the right shoe, it appears that the red sole was  not properly trimmed at the end, nor does it sit very flush with the heel tap. And so,  when they put on the heel tap, it creased/smashed part of the red sole  edge.
> View attachment 1645581



They're fine


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881



Lovely!!! Congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

baglici0us said:


> My latest purchases!
> 
> Piou Piou 85 Pony Leopard Luxor from Net-a-Porter
> Piou Piou 85 Nude Parent Calf from Net-a-Porter (not pictured, left them at work)
> Ron Ron 85 Eel Anthracite from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$965)
> Pigalle 45 Black Patent Calf from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$765)



Classy shoes!!! congrats


----------



## cts900

Congrats on all of your beautiful purchases ladies!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AngelaMM said:


> These are probably one of the more boring pairs posted here lately but I'm excited anyway. These are my new work friendly shoes: nude patent simple 70s fresh from shopsavannah in sweden...The only place I could possibly find these in my size after ages of looking! They cost a little more because of the shipping and duties but overall still worth it I think! Especially since I can wear them all the time since they are so practical.
> 
> Mr. Kittles coming to investigate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics:



Very nice, the color goes well with your skin! Congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

alkayed said:


> I got them online from CL website and I love them !!!



Oooohh! I love these!!! So cute! Congrats


----------



## stilly

Faraasha said:


> Congrats to all for your lovely shoes..
> 
> Here is my latest..
> 
> Just Piks, silver specchio, 100 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645880
> 
> 
> Pardon my not-so-pretty feet..
> 
> View attachment 1645881


 
These are amazing!!!
I love them on you *Faraasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

blondieuk said:


> My new hyper prive and Ron rons! Both patent black x


 
These both look fabulous on you!!


----------



## stilly

My new Silver & Black Batgirl 120s


----------



## Luv n bags

I had these tucked away in my closet.  Black patent Hyper Prives? Altadamas? Not sure which style this is.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Black Batgirl 120s


Lovely stilly!  They look great!




tigertrixie said:


> I had these tucked away in my closet. Black patent Altadamas


 Terrific addition!


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> So in love with them! Please post more mod pics! CONGRATS on another gorgeous purchase!!



Thank you hun! I will later today! 



AngelaMM said:


> Wow those are too die for! I bet the ankle strap does make them a lot more comfy. Congrats.



I actually didn't really feel the ankle strap too much.. It wasn't one of those super tight ankle straps.. But I do think they aided in keeping my foot in place 



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous!  are they comfortable?



Yes, very comfortable. 



fumi said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! 



heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous.. I love them, especially in the silver specchio!



Yes they are quite the magical color. I've always been pigalili obsessed. This shoe is like owning a little piece of that. 



heychar said:


> Love them  does the clear plastic CL shoes turn that funny discolour that yellowy colour after awhile like cheaper shoes can do?



I haven't had them long enough for that. But I do have the pik^3 from last year and they haven't turned. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lovely!!! Congrats



Thank you hun! 



stilly said:


> These are amazing!!!
> I love them on you *Faraasha*!!!



Thank you gorgeous! You are my pigalle inspiration!


----------



## Faraasha

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Black Batgirl 120s



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## jamidee

tigertrixie said:


> I had these tucked away in my closet.  Black patent Hyper Prives? Altadamas? Not sure which style this is.



hp... i believe


----------



## anniethecat

tigertrixie said:


> I had these tucked away in my closet. Black patent Hyper Prives? Altadamas? Not sure which style this is.


 
Hyper Prive...and beautiful!


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> My new Silver & Black Batgirl 120s


 
They look awesome on you Stilly!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All,

More pics as promised..


----------



## longneckzaraffe

Faraasha said:


> Hey All,
> 
> More pics as promised..
> 
> View attachment 1647976
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647977
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647978


OMG THESE ARE STUNNING!! congrats!


----------



## LVoepink

baglici0us said:


> My latest purchases!
> 
> Piou Piou 85 Pony Leopard Luxor from Net-a-Porter
> Piou Piou 85 Nude Parent Calf from Net-a-Porter (not pictured, left them at work)
> Ron Ron 85 Eel Anthracite from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$965)
> Pigalle 45 Black Patent Calf from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$765)


 
Great new additions! Do you think the Piou Piou are unstable with the thin heel? Im tempted to get a pair if they go on sale but worried about the thin heel as i had a pair of fifi's that broke.


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous new buys ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful new additions, ladies.


----------



## AEGIS

otk piros







lady peep batik python


----------



## slimcouture

WOW Aegis..just fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evanescent

Faraasha said:


> Hey All,
> 
> More pics as promised..
> 
> View attachment 1647976
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647977
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647978



OMG that looks amazing on you! Congrats!



tigertrixie said:


> I had these tucked away in my closet.  Black patent Hyper Prives? Altadamas? Not sure which style this is.



Fabulous classic! A pair of patent black peeptoes is still on my wishlist! :girlysigh:



stilly said:


> My new Silver & Black Batgirl 120s



Stunning as always stilly! 



AEGIS said:


> otk piros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady peep batik python



Stunning purchases esp the batiks!!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> otk piros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady peep batik python



fabulous, i love them both, looks like the otk piro seller came through, congrats!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> otk piros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady peep batik python


Yea, you got your otk!!!  woo hoo!  The batiks are gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## aoqtpi

I've been much less active on tPF since I quit my job and went back to school, but I'm super excited for these!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> I've been much less active on tPF since I quit my job and went back to school, but I'm super excited for these!



So sweet!!! I can totally picture an all white outfit and red lips with these for a summer nautical look!


----------



## samina

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> I've been much less active on tPF since I quit my job and went back to school, but I'm super excited for these!



They are sooo cute x


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

baglici0us said:


> My latest purchases!
> 
> Piou Piou 85 Pony Leopard Luxor from Net-a-Porter
> Piou Piou 85 Nude Parent Calf from Net-a-Porter (not pictured, left them at work)
> Ron Ron 85 Eel Anthracite from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$965)
> Pigalle 45 Black Patent Calf from David Jones Sydney (40% off RRP$765)


 
Love the new adds! Did you go true to your CL size on the Pony Piou Pious?



AEGIS said:


> otk piros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady peep batik python


 
cute boots! and omg @ that Batik + outfit! I love love...can we say dayyyy partayyy atop the W? lol or somewhere equally fabulous! congrats babe, fabulous adds!



aoqtpi said:


> I've been much less active on tPF since I quit my job and went back to school, but I'm super excited for these!


 
These are so cute and preppy, can't wait to see your outfit pics!


----------



## DariaD

aoqtpi said:


> I've been much less active on tPF since I quit my job and went back to school, but I'm super excited for these!




So cute, congrats!
I can imagine million outfits with these, great summer pair!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> So sweet!!! I can totally picture an all white outfit and red lips with these for a summer nautical look!





samina said:


> They are sooo cute x





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> These are so cute and preppy, can't wait to see your outfit pics!





DariaD said:


> So cute, congrats!
> I can imagine million outfits with these, great summer pair!



Thanks ladies! I needed a more subdued pair for my conservative office job this summer. Can't wait til they arrive!


----------



## 03cobra456

I just bought a pair of PIROS SCRUNCHED BLACK BOOTS.  They are great boots, however when i received them today i am not sure they are real?  i am new to the forum and not sure if anyone can help me out with telling me these are real or not.  I can send extra pics if thatll help anyone out but here is the link i bought them off of.

http://www.i-ella.com/browse/design...ristian-louboutin-piros-scrunched-black-boots


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> I had these tucked away in my closet. Black patent Hyper Prives? Altadamas? Not sure which style this is.


 
I love these on you *tigertrixie*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely stilly! They look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific addition!


 


Faraasha said:


> Thank you hun! I will later today!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't really feel the ankle strap too much.. It wasn't one of those super tight ankle straps.. But I do think they aided in keeping my foot in place
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are quite the magical color. I've always been pigalili obsessed. This shoe is like owning a little piece of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had them long enough for that. But I do have the pik^3 from last year and they haven't turned.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you gorgeous! You are my pigalle inspiration!


 


Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous as always!


 


anniethecat said:


> They look awesome on you Stilly!


 


phiphi said:


> gorgeous new buys ladies!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful new additions, ladies.


 


evanescent said:


> OMG that looks amazing on you! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous classic! A pair of patent black peeptoes is still on my wishlist! :girlysigh:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as always stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning purchases esp the batiks!!


 

Thanks so much *beagly, Faraasha, annie, phi, Batty *&* evanescent*!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my HP's.  I have another pair to share - Simple Booties in 85mm.


----------



## longneckzaraffe

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my HP's.  I have another pair to share - Simple Booties in 85mm.


that looks like a really comfy every day boot  love it!


----------



## Star1231

Congrats shoe twin!!  I love these, they are the perfect go-to boot.  I recently wore them on a 16-hour flight to Dubai, then wore them while there and walked around in them all day!  They're classic, comfortable and of course, gorgeous.   



tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my HP's.  I have another pair to share - Simple Booties in 85mm.


----------



## Faraasha

longneckzaraffe said:


> OMG THESE ARE STUNNING!! congrats!





evanescent said:


> OMG that looks amazing on you! Congrats!




Thank you both so much!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving due to length.


----------

